#ubuntu-it 2011-10-10
<xyz> ciao a tutti
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<jester-> aiò massimo18
<simone> buongiorno a tutti
<simone> ho rogne con la gestione della doppia scheda video del mio portatile N53SV
<simone> qualcuno può aiutarmi? questo è il risultato dell' lspci: http://paste.ubuntu.com/705288/
<simone> e questo del sudo lshw -c display | grep driver : http://paste.ubuntu.com/705290/
<simone> ho installato bumblebee ma evidentemente non sono stato in grado di utilizzarlo dopo l'installazione
<massimo18> simone: cosa sarebbe bumblebee?
<massimo18> !bumblebee
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'bumblebee'
<massimo18> !info bumblebee
<ubot-it> Package bumblebee does not exist in natty
<simone> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida/Bumblebee
<massimo18> a ecco infatti
<simone> l'ho trovato su una discussione del forum proprio da gente con il mio stesso problema
<massimo18> simone: non mai usato quella roba non so dirti
<OverMe> simone, hai scaricato i file di configurazione corretti per il tuo pc?
<simone> OverMe: non so dove si trovino i file di configurazione, ho seguito le istruzioni sulla documentazione ubuntu che ho linkato prima
<OverMe> https://github.com/MrMEEE/bumblebee/tree/master/install-files/ubuntu
<simone> per quanto riguarda la compatibilità del computer comunque va bene xkè ho Optimus (in quanto ho una GT 540M) e comparivo sulla lista che avevano redatto
<simone> OverMe: ups! ero andato su questo sito ma non riuscivo a trovare questa pagina :S trovata la configurazione cosa devo fare?
<OverMe> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida/Bumblebee#Script_di_configurazione
<OverMe> guarda l'esempio di configurazione e fai la stessa cosa ma con i file per il tuo pc
<simone> OverMe: grazie mille :) un ultima cosa per controllare se ho installata sul pc l' acpi_call cosa devo fare?
<Slaanesh_> Ciao a tutti
<simone> 'giorno Slaanesh
<OverMe> simone, probabilmente te lo ha installato quando hai installato bumblebee
<OverMe> fai un dpkg - l | grep acpi
<OverMe> e vedi cosa esce
<Slaanesh_> Qualche anima pia m scrive l'indirizzo di questo server..
<jester-> !webchat | Slaanesh_
<ubot-it> Slaanesh_: Per accedere a IRC via web con firefox: http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=ubuntu-it
<jester-> Slaanesh_:  irc.freenode.net per il client
<Slaanesh_> Che mi ci collego con 1 client anziché da web
<simone> OverMe: ecco http://paste.ubuntu.com/705293/
<simone> tt ok mi pare
<OverMe> si è già installato
<Slaanesh_> Appunto.. Solo sia web?!!
<jester-> Slaanesh_:  irc.freenode.net per il client
<simone> OverMe ora vediamo se funziona :P
<Slaanesh_> Grazie10000!!
<jester-> !xchat | Slaanesh_
<ubot-it> Slaanesh_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Messaggistica/Xchat
<Slaanes__> Riciao
<Slaanesh_> Avrei un problemino con il routing tra una sk wiresell e la Ethernet della stessa macchina..
<Slaanesh_> Posso contare sul vostro aiuto?
<jester-> Steeler: cioè?
<Steeler> jester-, hai sbagliato?
<jester-> doh
<jester-> Slaanesh_: cioè?
<Slaanesh_> Cioè.. Sk wifi collegata a internech e Ethernet alla LAN..
<jester-> quindi?
<Slaanesh_> Non riesco a uscire dalle macchine in LAN
<jester-> Slaanesh_: rete in dhcp o ip fisso
<Slaanesh_> Adesso fisso ma in futuro vorrei fosse ibrida
<jester-> Steeler: controlla se non hai fatto confusione con gli ip e il gateway
<jester-> Slaanesh_: per la lan usi samba?
<Steeler> jester-, sei dislessico stamattina :P
<jester-> Steeler: il tabbbo
<Slaanesh_> Il problema sta proprio li..ma x adesso niente samba..
<Slaanesh_> C'è ma non configurato
<Slaanesh_> Sto usando Ubuntu server
<jester-> Slaanesh_: allora con cosa la amministri la rete lan
<Slaanesh_> Ifconfig
<glpiana> ola
<jester-> Steeler: ifconfig  centra non con la gestione lan se non per il settaggio rete ip & co
<jester-> Steeler / Slaanesh_  ifconfig  centra non con la gestione lan se non per il settaggio rete ip & co
<Steeler> ahhaha
<jester-> Slaanesh_: hai la graifica sulla server?
<Slaanesh_> No
<Slaanesh_> Vorrei provare a farne a meno
<jester-> Slaanesh_: allora ti devi pacioccare a mano il file /etc/samba/smb.conf
<jester-> !samba
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<jester-> con la grafica si installa system-confgi-samba che scriverebbe il conf per te
<Slaanesh_> Samba?..niente ip forwarding?..
<jester-> Slaanesh_: in lan non ci sono porte chiuse
<jester-> ci sono verso e dall'esterno se usi un router
<simone> problema con l'Nvidia GT 540M: Il driver consigliato (versione current) è installato ma l'NVIDA X server settings mi da errore: "You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server." potete aiutarmi?
<jester-> simone: il modulo nvidia è in uso?
<Slaanesh_> Si.. C'è un router a monte della wireless
<jester-> Slaanesh_: la wifi è una cosa, la lan un'altra
<Slaanesh_> Nvidia?..non credo
<Slaanesh_> Ops..
<simone> jester-: no quello è stato il problema precedente, ho una doppia scheda video e sto cercando di risolvere con bumblebee, il driver dice che è attivo ma non attualmente in uso
<jester-> simone: in questo caso non so aiutarti
<Slaanesh_> Ok ma devi solo far comunicare le 2 reti
<jester-> Slaanesh_: 2 reti?
<simone> jester-: ti ringrazio cmq ^^
<Slaanesh_> Si..
<jester-> Slaanesh_: spiega le 2 reti
<Slaanesh_> Vorrei che il server facesse da router x la mia LAN ..
<jester-> Slaanesh_:  internet?
<massimo18> ?
<jester-> Slaanesh_: lan e internet sono due cose diverse
<Slaanesh_> Facendola andare su internet attraverso la sk wifi
<jester-> Slaanesh_: devi fare una condivisione
<Slaanesh_> Bridge?
<jester-> Slaanesh_: non avendo la grafica serve iptables cin grafica lo fai con firestarter per es
<jester-> !iptables
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Iptables
<jester-> Slaanesh_: usare un server a riga di comando presuppone almeno la conoscenza dei concetti basilari
<Slaanesh_> Ok..questo mi convince assai..
<jester-> se non si distingue fra le varie tipologie di rete si fa casino e basta
<Slaanesh_> :))) mi approfitto della mia larga esperienza in ambiente winzoz e di un mio caro amico
<massimo18> -.-
<Slaanesh_> Calma..adesso nn ho la macchina fra le mani..
<Slaanesh_> Ma son sicuro che nel pomeriggio sistemo tutto
<jester-> Slaanesh_: studia e agisci
<Slaanesh_> Mi manca solo un dettaglio eppoi è tutto apposto
<Slaanesh_> Studieró!!!
<Slaanesh_> A + tardi ;0)
<Slaanesh_> Grazie x ora
<tdk200> Buongiorno
<tdk200> :D
<tdk200> #ubuntu-offtopik
<filo1234> !chat | tdk200
<ubot-it> tdk200: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<kos|2> salve
<kos|2> gente
<kos|2> perchè su ubuntu quando imposto il cursore di colore nero si vede sempre bianco?
<glpiana> kos|2, dove e come imposti il cursore?
<glpiana> e poi sicuro di essere su ubuntu e non su kubutnu?
<kos|2> tema, personalizza, puntatore
<kos|2> sicuro ubuntu 11.04
<glpiana> kos|2, e usi kvirc? vabbè
<kos|2> perchè che dovrei usare? :D
<glpiana> ma parli del cursore o del puntatore del mouse?
<kos|2> puntatore mouse
<glpiana> kos|2, allora chiamalo puntatore, il cursore è un'altra cosa
<glpiana> non hai mai visto automan?
<kos|2> mio errore scusa :D
<OverMe> lol
<glpiana> kos|2, comuqnue no so. hai fatto logout dopo la modifica?
<kos|2> si.. ci sono anche parecchi riavvi di mezzo..
<kos|2> ok. grazie lo stesso...
<kos|2> ciao a tutti...
<n3ssuno> ciao a tutt@, sto installano Ubuntu sul PC di un'amica. Secondo voi posso installare la 11.10 che esce fra 3 giorni?
<BetaBrain> buona giornata  internauti
<kos|2> non cambia tanto...
<kos|2> la tua amica potrà benissimo lavorare con la 1104
<kos|2> v saluto.
<n3ssuno> Ciao, provo a richiederlo di nuovo: volevo installare la 11.10 su un PC. So che la 11.04 funziona bene ugualmente ma dato che la macchina non è mia volevo metterci la distribuzione più recente possibile in modo che per qualche anno io non debba aggiornare il SO... Secondo voi è un problema se installo l'immagine uscita in questi giorni nonostante non sia stata ancora rilasciata ufficialmente?
<glpiana> !neta | n3ssuno
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'neta'
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> !beta | n3ssuno
<ubot-it> n3ssuno: se non sai risolvere da solo i problemi o non sai riconoscere i bug, non usare una versione alpha o beta. Per discussioni e supporto alle versioni in sviluppo /join #ubuntu-it+1
<simone> salve a tutti ho fatto un macello con il pannello superiore, l'ho eliminato per errore ed ho rimesso tutti gli Applet solo che ora i programmi che comparivano nella tray non ci sono più. Come faccio a ripristinarli nella barra?
<n3ssuno> Forse dirò una cosa banale ma penso tu debba cliccare di destro sulla barra e selezionare "aggiungi al pannello..."
<simone> si ho aggiunto tt quello che avevo prima n3ssuno ma non vedo nulla per la tray... ora cerco meglio
<simone> n3ssuno: risolto era "Area di Notifica" :D
<n3ssuno> simone: meglio così...
<steph7> provo  qui: qualcuno conosce tapatalk?
<simone> gente sto cercando di installare i driver proprietari dell'nvidia. Ho scaricato il file .run ma aprendolo normalmente mi dice che non posso aprirlo. Come faccio ad installarlo?
<simone> ho dato il comando sudo sh ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-285.05.09.run ma da errore all'installazione
<glpiana> simone, non ti vengono proposti dal gestore dei driver?
<simone> glpiana si ma ho scheda video doppia e sto cercando di risolvere il problema con bumblebee lo conosci?
<glpiana> no
<simone> in pratica ho un IntelHD e un Nvidia GeForce GT 540M e con i driver consigliati mi da problemi, non funzionano i programmi e anche Unity non posso avviarlo
<steph7> trovato,grazie lo stesso
<glpiana> steph7, taspatalk è un software per android. che c'entra con questo canale?
<glpiana> *tapatalk
<glpiana> simone, non puoi disabilitarne una dal bios?
<steph7> glpiana, tapatalk è un software per interagire con vbulletin, smf ..da mobile..nello specifico mi chiedevo se il forum di ubuntu avesse "abilitato tapatalk", non lo è, perchè stanno pensando al nuovo forum
<glpiana> steph7, non capisco cosa c'entri con questo canale anche dopo la tua spiegazione
<glpiana> !chat | steph7
<ubot-it> steph7: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<steph7> glpiana, già fatto la domanda in chat, nessuno mi ha risposto, del resto ho scritto prima "provo qui".
<steph7> glpiana, hai ragione. grazie della segnalazione
<glpiana> steph7, chiudiamo l'off topic e atteniamoci al regolamento
<steph7> scusate...
<steph7> glpiana, ok
<simone> scusa glpiana mi si è disconnesso
<_Best_> Salve! :)
<anselm> ciao
<ck-81> ciao a tutti :D
<Babbudoiu> ciao scusate mi è successo un altro casino , mi sono dimenticato di staccare l'hard disk dove avevo ubuntu quando ho formattato un hard disk nuovo usando il cd di installazione di windows e mi ha corrotto il grub di ubuntu che avevo installato
<glpiana> !grub | Babbudoiu
<ubot-it> Babbudoiu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Babbudoiu> scusa glpiana  io ho provato ad entrare dalla live di ubuntu solo che non è la versione 64 come quella che ho installato che non era un cd live  e da li vedo la partizione me la vede come unknow e non mi fa accedere ai dati ,
<Babbudoiu> mi sembra impossibile di aver corrotto la partizione
<glpiana> Babbudoiu, la partizione dovrebbe essere vista indipendentemente dall'architettura del livecd
<ck-81> avrei bisogno di un aiuto per far partire tomcat all'avvio della macchina, ho seguito la guida https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/tomcat.html , ma il web service viene avviato solo dopo aver effettuato il login, e senza privilegi di root
<glpiana> Babbudoiu, controlla col comando: sudo fdisk -l
<Babbudoiu> si ma la vede sta partizione solo che non riesco ad entrarci
<Babbudoiu> e ma adesso sono su windows glpiana  mi sa che devo entrare dal cd live ubuntu
<glpiana> Babbudoiu, che intendi per "entrarci"? fare il chroot proposto dalla guida?
<glpiana> Babbudoiu, per fare chroot l'architettura deve essere la stessa
<Babbudoiu> intendo che mi deve l'uard disk con le partizioni solo che quando ci clicco su mi dice sconosciuto se non mi ricordo male
<glpiana> Babbudoiu, allora controlla come ti ho detto con sudo fdisk -l           e prova amontare la partizione manualmente da terminale
<Babbudoiu> si scusami intendevo che mi diceva che devomontarla poi quando vado per montarla non mi ricordo bene ma mi sembra che dica accesso negato o roba simile
<Babbudoiu> scusami glpiana  tu tra un po ci sai ancora? percheintanto iop vado a mangiare poi se hai tempo dopo mi puoi aiutare?
<Babbudoiu> perche adesso sono su windows nemmeno da ubuntu
<glpiana> Babbudoiu, fai quel che devi e poi torna. se non ci sono io ci sarà qualcun altro
<Babbudoiu> ok ti ringrazio
<Babbudoiu> allora tra un oretta io torno e mi faccio aiutare  da qualcuno se ci sei te poi meglio
<Babbudoiu> grazie a dopo ciao
<glpiana> ck-81, questa l'hai vista? http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/ApacheTomcat
<ck-81> si
<ck-81> tomcat mi funziona infatti
<ck-81> ma il problema è che se non effettuo il login come utente non mi parte
<glpiana> ck-81, passami in pastebin l'output di cat /etc/init.d/tomcat
<ck-81> come lo faccio il pastebin?
<glpiana> !paste | ck-81
<ubot-it> ck-81: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ck-81> http://paste.ubuntu.com/705361/
<ck-81> ho controllato anche i runlevel
<ck-81> con sysv-rc-conf
<ck-81> e tomcat ha i livelli 2 3 4 5
<filo1234> ck-81: non funziona nel senso che non è raggiungibile da altri pc?
<glpiana> allora nno so perchè non parta. prima del login, passa in tty e controlla che non sia attivo. magari è questione diversa, tipo che la ocnnessione si avvia solo dopo il login
<filo1234> ecco voevo arrivare a questo
<filo1234> volevo
<ck-81> cioe' mi serve un modo per verificare se è online anche senza fare il login?
<glpiana> ck-81, esatto
<filo1234> ck-81: cavo o wifi?
<ck-81> cavo
<glpiana> ck-81, dato che il tuo dubbio è che no si avvii, controlla da tty
<ck-81> ok prima mi vado a vedere cos'è il tty
<ck-81> :D
<glpiana> ck-81, ctrl+alt+f1
<ck-81> ok
<ck-81> capito
<ck-81> e con ctr+alt+f7 ritorno alla modalità visuale
<ck-81> grazie
<ck-81> quindi uan volta in tty
<ck-81> posso fare ade esempio un ping
<ck-81> e vedere se sono online
<glpiana> ck-81, vedi anzitutto se il servizio è partito, con ps aux | grep tomcat
<glpiana> ck-81, poi provi a vedere se sei on line
<ck-81> ok allora provo a riavviare, a fra poco grazie ^^
<giuseppe_> ciao
<giuseppe_> quale versione di ubuntu mi consigliate per tenere a bada le temperature? con 11.10 la temperatura è fissa a 52 gradi con picchi di 60. è normale?
<glpiana> giuseppe_, la 11.10 è una beta
<giuseppe_> glpiana, lo so, ma anche con 11.04 avevo queste temperature
<giuseppe_> stava sui 48 solo con 10.04
<giuseppe_> glpiana quali dovrebbero essere le temperature standard?
<glpiana> giuseppe_, non ne ho idea
<giuseppe_> c'è un'anima pia che può rispondermi?
<tull> giuseppe_,  è la temperatura dellacpu?
<anselm> ciao
<giuseppe_> tull, si
<tull> se non va oltre direi che puo andare bene
<tull> giuseppe_,  comunque io non userei mai una versione di ubuntu non rilasciata
<giuseppe_> nel system monitor ho cpu 09% mem 29% 51 ° 51,4°, ma sale a 60 quando installo qualcosa oppure aggiorno tull, con 11.04 lo stesso problema
<tull> beh quando installi uqalcosa viene usata la cpu, potresti provare ad usare il frequency scaling con la cpu, cioè in questo modo la cpu non va sempre al massimo. magari lo usi già?
<giuseppe_> non saprei..
<tull> giuseppe_, nel system monitor di ubuntu 11.04 ci sono le temperature della cpu
<giuseppe_> però considerando che fuori fa  freddino, non so d'estate a quanto saliranno queste temperature
<tull> giuseppe_, nel system monitor di ubuntu 11.04 ci sono le temperature della cpu?
<giuseppe_> si certo
<tull> ah perchè io ho ubuntu 10.04 e non le vedo
<jester1-> giuseppe_: 50 e rotti è più che corretta e cpu e ram ci sono per essere usate
<tull> giuseppe_, io direi che se in estate non oltrepassano gli 80 va bene
<giuseppe_> il problema è che sta sui 55
<giuseppe_> io questa estate le avevo a 65 e si è bruciata la scheda madre
<tull> sarà per altri motivi
<jester1-> giuseppe_: intel o amd
<giuseppe_> amd 64
<tull> se è amd è normale che scaldi di più
<tull> i processori amd scaldano di piu degli intel a quanto so
<giuseppe_> ma gnome 3 scalda meno di unity?
<jester1-> giuseppe_: fino a 90 tiene e and scalda di piu
<glpiana> giuseppe_, unity gira su gnome3
<jester1-> giuseppe_: vai sul sito e trova le temo di esercizio delle varie cpu
<jester1-> giuseppe_: flash e ciofeca compiz fanno scaldare
<giuseppe_> cos'è la temo?
<jester1-> giuseppe_: la temperatura
<giuseppe_> in quale sito?
<massimo18> *termo ... dai non fare il precisino su
<giuseppe_> ma compiz è già di default
<jester1-> giuseppe_: vai a controllare le temperature di esercizio così dormirai la notte
<tull> io ho un processore quad core amd ed ha temperature piu basse: 45 gradi
<giuseppe_> jester1- in quale sito?
<jester1-> giuseppe_: su sito amd
<jester1-> da qualche parte ci sono
<giuseppe_> tull anche a me sembra strano
<tull> giuseppe_, quale è la temperatura che c'è nella tua città?
<giuseppe_> al momento 15 gradi
<tull> ed in casa tua fa piu caldo che fuori?
<tull> in casa tua che temperatura c'è?
<giuseppe_> si, 20
<massimo18> ?
<tull> mi sembra strano, ma magari quel processore scalda cosi
<tull> giuseppe_,  se non da problemi di funzionamento non preoccuparti
<giuseppe_> speriamo bene
<tull> tranquillo mica scoppia
<tull> giueppeche processore è?
<jester1-> male vada brucia con fiamme alte
<jester1-> tieni a portata di mano un estintore
<tull> giuseppe_, puoi sempre fare un back up dei dati importanti
<massimo18> jester1-: lol
<tull> giuseppe_, l'hard disk a che temperatura è?
<jester1-> compraci una ventola con luce psichedelica
<giuseppe_> amd pgenom ii x3 n830
<tull> ma è un notebook?
<giuseppe_> phenom
<tull> ah ok tutto psiegato
<tull> ovvio che un quad core in un notebook scalda per forza di più
<tull> se compravi un dual core scaldava sicuramente di meno
<giuseppe_> che significa quad core
<massimo18> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<tull> te lo spiego in chat
<giuseppe_> ok
<giuseppe_> apparte la chat, con xubuntu le temperature scendono?
<tull> vai su ubuntu-it-chat
<tull> ma hai problemi di caldo alle mani?
<tull> altrimenti abituati
<tull> giuseppe_, xubuntu è piu spartano e meno comodo di ubuntu a mio avviso
<giuseppe_> no, è che ho già perso una scheda madre per sto motivo
<tull> guarda io conosco uno che ha cambiato tre acer di fila
<tull> la sfortuna è sfortuna
<jester1-> accero è la feccia
<tull> dipende
<giuseppe_> purtroppo si.
<giuseppe_> tull sono in ubuntu chat
<Thomas12> ciao
<barby> ciao
<obbetto> buonasera
<obbetto> c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi?
<bobbybong> !qualcuno | obbetto
<ubot-it> obbetto: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<barby> ciao ragazzi
<barby> sto compilando una cosa sotto kubuntu
<barby> e ricevo
<barby> configure: error: The important program kde-config was not found!
<barby> qualche idea?
<FloodBotIt1> barby: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<obbetto> sono giorni che non riesco ad installare ubuntu.. qualcuno può darmi una mano? :(
<simonaG> mi confermate che la nuova release di ubuntu esce il 13 ottobre?
<glpiana> barby, qui non c'è supporto alla compilazione. passa su #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> obbetto, spiega che difficoltà incontri
<barby> uh si
<barby> scusate confuso i due chan
<obbetto> @glpiana grazie mille! allora fondamentalmente da spiegare è semplice, perchè non mi parte alcuna installazione di ubuntu.. ho provato con le ultime 3 (la 11.04, la 10.04 LTS e la normale) e con altre 3 versioni "remix" non so se conoscete quelle del prof. Cantaro dell'istituto majorana..
<ubottu-it> obbetto: Error: "glpiana" is not a valid command.
<obbetto> grazie mille! allora fondamentalmente da spiegare è semplice, perchè non mi parte alcuna installazione di ubuntu.. ho provato con le ultime 3 (la 11.04, la 10.04 LTS e la normale) e con altre 3 versioni "remix" non so se conoscete quelle del prof. Cantaro dell'istituto majorana..
<glpiana> obbetto, ma il cd viene letto in avvio?
<obbetto> si, ma solo inizialmente.. mi fa lo stesso problema anche partendo da usb
<glpiana> obbetto, e dove si bloccano sti cd?
<obbetto> in sostanza con le versioni normali si blocca alla scritta ubuntu con i pallini sotto.. dopo un po', smettono di colorarsi diciamo.. nelle altre versioni all'inizio, non so se avete presente, quando sorge il sole nella prima animazione
<glpiana> obbetto, hai già provato qualche opzione di boot?
<nick00> Salve a tutti, avre 2 domande. 1° che differenza c'è tra la versione CD e DVD di Ubuntu?
<obbetto> se ti riferisci a questo, ho provato sia con il live sia safe graphics mode (o qualcosa del genere) sia con l'opzione di installazione diretta
<glpiana> nick00, la dvd contiene più software, tipo i pacchetti delle lingue
<nick00> Grazie glpiana
<glpiana> obbetto, no, intendo quelle che vengono elencate premendo F6
<obbetto> mmm
<nick00> 2° posso installare Ubuntu su un computer con XP e creare un dual boot? come posso farlo con una chiavina USB?
<obbetto> no, allora non conosco la procedura..
<glpiana> obbetto, all'avvio del cd, vedi l'icona della tastiera e dell'omino. se premi un tasto ti appare la scelta della lingua
<SaaMmY> non è necessario usare una chiavetta ma è conveniente per risparmiare i cd vergini
<glpiana> obbetto, leggi poi in basso, ci sono elencati i tasti funzione. premi F6 e prova una per volta le varie ozpioni di boot
<glpiana> !installazione | obbetto
<ubot-it> obbetto: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<obbetto> avevo già visto la guida, solamente che qualche volta l'icona con l'omino e la tastiera non mi esce.. mi esce direttamente la scritta con i pallini, per così dire..
<obbetto> funziona anche da lì F6?
<glpiana> obbetto, scusa, non era per te :)
<glpiana> !installazione | nick00
<ubot-it> nick00: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<nick00> ubot-it nel link che mi hai dato viene citato l'uso di Creatore dischi di avvio per fare la penna USB, ma io ti sto parlando da un PC Windows XP e non ho un masterizzatore CD o DVD
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<glpiana> nick00, allora devi usare unetbootin
<obbetto> glpiana figurati
<glpiana> nick00, http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<glpiana> obbetto, devi visualizzare il menu prima dei pallini
<SaaMmY> allora nick00 da windowsxp puoi usare unetbootin ma anche multibootiso che ora si chiama YUMI... ma di default la domanda tua ha come risposta questa
<SaaMmY> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<obbetto> ora sono su seven, ed ho riservato a ubuntu una partizione ext4 apposita.. può essere un problema?
<giorgio> potete aiutarmi non mi si vedono piu i video su internet mi dice di scaricare get flash player che faccio
<nick00> Ma con il Live USB io creo una penna USB che funziona come disco di sistema o creo una penna che funziona come CD per installare il sistema?
<SaaMmY> giorgio clicca sulla scritta arancione "get flash..."
<glpiana> giorgio, devi installare flahsplugin-installer
<glpiana> SaaMmY, per cortesia, lascia che usi i pacchetti dei repository
<glpiana> giorgio, lo trovi sul software center
<SaaMmY> nick00 come cd per installare il sistema
<glpiana> nick00, devi avere la possibilità di fare boot da usb
<nick00> e per fare un dua boot?
<giorgio> si ma ho un prblema che nn mi scaricare niente
<nick00> glpiana quello dipende dal BIOS e il pc da cui ti parlo lo consente
<giorgio> da ubuntu software center devo farlo a da terminale mi puoi aiutare
<obbetto> glpiana, provo e nel caso ritorno? 11.04 o 10.04 LTS?
<glpiana> nick00, ok, allora è uguale
<glpiana> obbetto, la 11.04 è più aggiornata
<glpiana> giorgio, se non funziona software center controlliamo lo stato di apt. apri un terminale
<glpiana> giorgio, scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<giorgio> ok
<giorgio> aperto
<glpiana> nick00, se non cancelli xp durante l'installazione avrai il dual boot
<obbetto> glpiana, si ma mi dicevano che poteva essere un problema di kernel e quindi di provare anche con le versioni più vecchie.. abbandono comunque quelle suite? provo direttamente col cd da 700mb scaricato dal sito?
<glpiana> !release | obbetto
<ubot-it> obbetto: puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<SaaMmY> nick00 per non cancellare windows xp durante la installazione assicurati di avere partizionato il tuo hardisk
<nick00> glpiana, ma lo crea in automatico una schermata di dual boot?
<glpiana> nick00, sì
<nick00> saammy, il disco ha 1 sola partizione con XP
<glpiana> giorgio, quando il comando temrina dimmelo
<glpiana> nick00, prima da xp deframmenta il disco
<SaaMmY> ecco nick00 allora fermati prima di intraprendere la installazione di ubuntu
<giorgio> ora
<glpiana> giorgio, scrivi: sudo apt-get upgrade
<glpiana> giorgio, se il sistema non è aggiornato ti installerà un po' di pacchetti
<giorgio> no lo avevo gia aggiornato
<giorgio> infatti mi dice
<giorgio> zero aggiornamenti
<glpiana> giorgio, ok, ora apri sofwtare center e vedi se ti permette di installare flash
<nick00> SaaMmy, allora come devo procedere?
<SaaMmY> non sono libero qui ma saprei come farlo se intervenissi di persona, per ora lascio il fatto nelle mani di glpiana
<glpiana> o.O
<giorgio> si e spunta che ho instalato la vers 10
<SaaMmY> !gparted | nick00
<ubot-it> nick00: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<nick00> non c'è una guida in proposito?
<glpiana> giorgio, ok, allora torna nel temrinale e scrivi sto comando: dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<glpiana> !paste | giorgio
<ubot-it> giorgio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<SaaMmY> per fare quello che c'è nella guida ti serve in effetti prima
<SaaMmY> !usb | nick00
<ubot-it> nick00: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<nick00> ubot-it, non posso partizionare direttamente con il tool di xp?
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<glpiana> nick00, deframmenta il disco e poi avvia il cd o l'usb di ubuntu e segui la guida per l'installazione
<giorgio> ok
<nick00> glpiana, ma manterrò l'installazione di XP senza partizionare prima?
<SaaMmY> nick00 ubot-it non esiste è solo un programma che risponde automaticamente a dei comandi
<glpiana> nick00, non ho capito perchè a tutti i costi vuoi partizionare prima
<SaaMmY> glpiana ha appena detto di avere una sola partizione per il win
<glpiana> SaaMmY, e quindi?
<nick00> perchè lo ha detto sammy
<SaaMmY> quindi è pericoloso può perdere win
<glpiana> ah beh
<glpiana> SaaMmY, eh?
<nick00> non è grave se perdo xp
<nick00> al limite lo reinstallo
<glpiana> ma perchè dovrebbe perdere xp?
<SaaMmY> ah ok nick00 se lo dici tu
<giorgio> come faccio la barra retta
<giorgio> slash
<giorgio> ?
<glpiana> giorgio, shift + \
<glpiana> giorgio, fai prima a copiare e incollare il comando
<nick00> vorrei evitare di perderlo installando anche ubuntu tutto qui
<SaaMmY> cmq nick00 il partizionamento lo puoi durante la installazione di ubuntu
<filo1234> nick00: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica
<SaaMmY> *fare
<glpiana> nick00, ascolta: da windows deframmenta il disco, poi durante l'installazione digli di mettere ubuntu di fianco a windows
<nick00> ok
<nick00> ho già deframmentato
<nick00> ora faccio il Live USB con UNetbootin
<SaaMmY> si nick00
<SaaMmY> fallo
<SaaMmY> io ho un brutto ricordo con le partizioni
<nick00> mi da un errore di protezione da scrittura
<nick00> dico annulla ma ricompare sempre
<filo1234> nick00: avrai il blocco sulla chiavetta?
<SaaMmY> winzoz è pur sempre winzoz
<nick00> non credo ho controllato
<SaaMmY> devi formattare la chiavetta
<SaaMmY> preferibile ntfs
<nick00> NTFS sicuro
<nick00> ?
<filo1234> preferibile FAT32 nel caso...
<SaaMmY> come vuoi
<SaaMmY> basta formattarla
<filo1234> visto che deve fare un0aiimagine con unetbootin
<nick00> ah ecco
<glpiana> If your USB drive doesn't show up, reformat it as FAT32. <--- dalla guida di unetbootin
<nick00> ok procede
<glpiana> nick00, non in query per cortesia. scrivi qui
<nick00> ciao, sto creando il Live USB con UNetbootin
<nick00> però mi si è fermato al 5% all'11° file
<glpiana> nick00, io nono l'ho mai fatto. o aspetti che si sblocchi o annulli e rifai
<glpiana> *non
<nick00> ho già annullato riformattato la chiavina e riprovato ma si è fermato nel solito punto
<glpiana> nick00, gli dai in pasto una iso scaricata o gliela fai scaricare?
<nick00> no l'ho scaricata tramite torrent
<glpiana> !release | nick00
<ubot-it> nick00: puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<glpiana> e poi controlla md5sum
<glpiana> !md5 | nick00
<ubot-it> nick00: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<nick00> glpiana con Md5Sum dice che non c'è corrispondenza con il file scaricato tramite torrent
<nick00> eppure ho usato un link dalla pagina ufficiale
<stevr1it> ciao a tutti, ho un problema ricorrente, ogni tanto mi si riempie la root, ora per esempio 15 gb riempiti in un mattinata e mi restano pochi kb di spazio, riuscite a darmi un amano?
<obbetto> buonasera.. chiedo scusa, non mi ricordo con chi parlavo prima.. a proposito della installazione di ubuntu.. volevo dire che purtroppo continua a non andare..
<OverMe> stevr1it, comincia con un sudo apt-get clean
<obbetto> ho provato con le varie opzioni di boot, ma non va con nessuna.. :(
<stevr1it> OverMe, ok
<stevr1it> OverMe, fatto, nesusn cambiamento
<obbetto> nessuno può aiutarmi?
<OverMe> stevr1it, fagli fare un sudo du -h --max-depth=1 /
<OverMe> appena ha finito pasta il risultato
<stevr1it> OverMe, ok
<jester1-> obbetto: non va in che senso
<obbetto> jester1-, non mi ricordo con chi parlavo prima.. cmq riassumendo, alcuna installazione di ubuntu mi parte.. le versioni normali si bloccano alla scritta ubuntu con i pallini sotto per intenderci.. non so se poi conosci anche la versione del prof cantaro di istitutomajorana.. comunque si bloccano anche quelle..
<nick00> ciao, qualcuno sa indicarmi qualche altro software oltre a UNetbootin per fare una Live USB con XP?
<stevr1it> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<leopold> un saluto a tutti
<obbetto> jester1-, puoi aiutarmi?
<leopold> pc asus con processore intel I7 e 8 gb ram...che versione di ubuntu dovrei installare ?
<nick00> ciao, qualcuno sa indicarmi qualche altro software oltre a UNetbootin per fare una Live USB con XP?
<jester1-> obbetto: ma è installata e non parte o non si installa
<obbetto> jester1-, non si installa
<obbetto> alcuna versione
<stevr1it> OverMe,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/705423/
<jester1-> nick00: metti i pall ini e clicc a show me how http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<jester1-> obbetto: cd o usb
<nick00> ??
<OverMe> stevr1it, il problema dov'è? in /root ?
<stevr1it> si
<stevr1it> 32 gb pieni mentre eiri erano 15
<jester1-> nick00: via http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download e vedi come fare con winzoz
<OverMe> stevr1it, sudo du -h --max-depth=1 /root && sudo ls -al /root
<stevr1it> OverMe, http://paste.ubuntu.com/705426/
<OverMe> il grosso pare essere in /root/.local
<stevr1it> OverMe,
<OverMe> dai lo stesso comando cambiando /root in /root/.local
<stevr1it> non saprei
<_Best_> Vi saluto ragazzi.. ci si legge domani! Byezz!
<stevr1it> OverMe,  mi da questo risultato: 24G	/root/.local/share      24G	/root/.local
<cristian_c> ciao
<OverMe> stevr1it, di nuovo, con /root/.local/share
<cristian_c> come si fa a capire il metodo per permettere al sistema di decidere chi favorire tra xev e un altro porgramma per quanto riguarda i keybinding?
<cristian_c> cioè in pratica vorrei dire al sistema di non utilizzare xev, ma un altro programma al suo posto
<stevr1it> OverMe, 24G	/root/.local/share/Trash
<cristian_c> qual'è il sistema per ottenere ciò?
<cristian_c> Cioè per favorire uno o l'altro?
<OverMe> stevr1it, hai roba nel cestino di root
<stevr1it> nonc redo
<OverMe> così sembra
<stevr1it> OverMe, HMM COME LA ELIMINO E COME CI È ANDATA?
<stevr1it> scusa
<OverMe> stevr1it, sudo du -h /root/.local/share/Trash && ls -alR /root/.local/share/Trash
<OverMe> metti nel pastebin
<stevr1it> OverMe, mi da: permesso negato
<OverMe> si scusa
<OverMe> sudo du -h /root/.local/share/Trash && sudo ls -alR /root/.local/share/Trash
<stevr1it> OverMe,  fatto 24G	/root/.local/share/Trash/files
<stevr1it> aggiungo files?
<OverMe> si
<OverMe> comunque si, quello è il cestino
<stevr1it> OverMe, http://paste.ubuntu.com/705435/
<OverMe> manca il sudo prima di ls
<stevr1it> OverMe, come elimino i contenuti delal directory?
<OverMe> sudo rm -r /root/.local/share/Trash/files/*
<stevr1it> OverMe, fatto, liberati 23 gb, ora come mai si è riempito li?
<OverMe> eh, prima cancelli le tracce e poi speri di sapere come hai fatto? magari se mi facevi vedere i file...
<stevr1it> erano tmp e alcuni file di libreoffice
<stevr1it> OverMe, tanti tmp con una serie infinta di numeri
<stevr1it> OverMe, eccoli qui: http://paste.ubuntu.com/705440/
<OverMe> stevr1it, non ho idea di cosa sia quella roba
<stevr1it> OverMe, sono file aperti che vanno in tmp e file che ho inviato via mail.
<stevr1it> OverMe, sono files di libreoffice
<OverMe> ma non ho idea del perché te li metta li
<OverMe> hai per caso accesso grafico con root?
<stevr1it> OverMe, mai successo prima
<stevr1it> OverMe, scusa, non capisco, accesso grafico, cosa intendi?
<OverMe> intendo al login entrare con root graficamente (non a linea di comando)
<stevr1it> OverMe, una cosa strana però c'è, quando apro sbackup per fare il backup mi chiede la password di root
<stevr1it> OverMe, no nessun login da riga di comando
<stevr1it> tutto normale
<stevr1it> schermata di gnome e via
<OverMe> eh quello intendo
<OverMe> da gnome logghi come root?
<stevr1it> no, non saprei nemmeno come fare
<OverMe> allora è strano
<stevr1it> selziono l'utente e metto la password
<stevr1it> si davvero
<stevr1it> al prossimo riavvio controllo meglio le opzioni di gnome
<stevr1it> 3gb non erano pochi
<stevr1it> 23
<stevr1it> OverMe, grazie infinite, all aprossima
<OverMe> stevr1it, de nada
<cristian_c> allora faccio un'altra domanda
<cristian_c> scusate, la faccio in chat
<cristian_c> *nel canale chat
<Otello> Ciao a tutti.
<noisekraft> E' questo il canale assistenza?
<OverMe> si
<noisekraft> Vi espongo il mio problema
<noisekraft> Ho un pc portatile acer aspire 5732z con windows 7 di serie Ho effettuato una partizione dedicando ad ubuntu 30 gb.. Ho installato ubuntu con wubi e quando cerco di accedere in dual boot lo schermo resta nero come speto per vari minuti
<OverMe> se hai fatto una partizione dedicata non ha senso installare con wubi
<_Zer0_> Ciao a tutti
<OverMe> noisekraft, dato che hai la partizione già fatta ti consiglio di disinstallare ubuntu da windows e fare una installaizone pulita senza wubi
<noisekraft> si ma anche impostando il lettore cd nel boot quello non parte.. Credo sia un problema proprio del computer
<_Zer0_> noisekraft: magari ? masterizzato/scaricato male fai il checksum
<_Zer0_> (scusate l'intrusone heheh)
<OverMe> noisekraft, devi impostare da bios la prorità di boot sul cdrom
<noisekraft> si lo so ma nn va cmq
<noisekraft> che casino..
<_Zer0_> noisekraft: controlla di non aver scaricato la iso per bene
<_Zer0_> di aver*
<noisekraft> controllato.. nessun problema
<_Zer0_> noisekraft: sei sicuro al 100% che il CD-ROM sia al primo posto del BIOS? :/
<noisekraft> fatto proprio 10 minuti fa
<_Zer0_> noisekraft: poi have fatto Salva modifiche ed esci? :P
<noisekraft> provo a riscaricarlo
<_Zer0_> *hai
<noisekraft> si certo..
<jester-> noisekraft: prendi alternate
<noisekraft> un pelo me ne intendo :)
<_Zer0_> noisekraft: non intendevo quello LOL
<noisekraft> si dai scherzavo
<noisekraft> :)
<_Zer0_> noisekraft: capita a tutti di scordarsi di salvare...come me 10 minuti fa -.- 3 ore di programazione per cosa? aver salvato solo a met? -.-
<noisekraft> e ci si arrabbia un po'
<_Zer0_> noisekraft: gi?...
<_Zer0_> noisekraft: torniamo al tuo problema...LOL(meglio non ripensarci l)
<noisekraft> scusate l'ignoranza.. cosa cambia nella versione alternate?
<_Zer0_> noisekraft: l'alternate dovrebbe essere TEXT-BASED ed ? pi? "configurabile"
<noisekraft> quindi un bel casino per me per installarlo :)
<_Zer0_> noisekraft: nah,anche se text-based rimane di facile utilizzo
<noisekraft> beh dai
<noisekraft> :)
<noisekraft> vabbè grazie.. se ho news ve le dico
<_Zer0_> noisekraft: ok :)
<noisekraft> grazie
<fleurtherock> ciao
<fleurtherock> ok lo so io sono quello delle idee matte
<fleurtherock> vorrei installare su una macchina virtuale Vbox il kernel linux con il terminale, nulla di più
<fleurtherock> come posso fare?
<ccc> buona sera a tutti
<fleurtherock> ccc ciao
<ccc> fleu ciao
<ccc>  posso chiederti un informazione su synaptic?
<ccc> come si selezionano  contemporaneamente tutti i pachetti da scaricare?
<fleurtherock> in che senso
<fleurtherock> ccc in che senso?
<ccc> quando voglio cancellare delle email c'è un quadratino da selezionare per cancellare più mail contemporaneamente
<fleurtherock> allora devi andare su:
<ccc> esiste la stessa cosa per synaptic?
<fleurtherock> sistema>amministrazione>gestione pacchetti
<ccc> fatto
<fleurtherock> a propositio ccc
<ccc> mi trovo su
<fleurtherock> come te la cavi con linux?
<ccc> synaptic package manager
<ccc> stò iniziando ad imparare
<ccc> perchè?
<ccc> adesso mi trovo su    synaptic package manager
<CristianCantoro> ciao a tutti
<ccc> che  devo fare adesso?
<fleurtherock> vorrei creare una macchina virtuale con il kernel linux ed il terminale bash senza interfaccia grafica manualmente
<fleurtherock> ciao CristianCantoro
<CristianCantoro> avrei bisogno di un aiuto perché sto abbastanza impazzendo
<ccc> davvero fleu'
<ccc> ?
<CristianCantoro> ho provato la beta di Ubuntu 11.10 e dato che unity non  mi piace molto [eufemismo!] ho installato xfce
<ccc> magari con backbox? :/
<ccc> !
<CristianCantoro> ora non ho capito perché ma loggandomi  mi attiva di default tutte le tecnlogie assistive (tastiera virtuale, Orca text2speech , ecc.)
<CristianCantoro> compare pure questa tastiera virtuale che pare chiamarsi Antler
<CristianCantoro> che non capisco come eliminare
<CristianCantoro> (c'è un tasto per settare le preferenze ma non c'è modo di chiuderla)
<CristianCantoro> qualcuno mi sa aiutare?
<ccc> quindi vado su synaptic packet manager e poi che faccio?
<fleurtherock> carissimo non credo che qui possa trovare aiuto
<fleurtherock> per lo meno dovresti guardare nei canali di sviluppo
<CristianCantoro> ciao fleurtherock
<Devilazz89> buona sera
<Devilazz89> con chi posso parlare?
<Ab3L> Devilazz89: se è giusto per parlare, vai su #ubuntu-it-chat
<Devilazz89> no è per aiuto su ubuntu
<Devilazz89> questo intendevo
<Ab3L> Devilazz89: allora poni la tua domanda. se c'è qualcuno che conosce la risposta, ti risponde.
<Devilazz89> ok grazie, io purtroppo per gioco e lavoro usavo winzozz, lo odio, in contemporanea usavo ubuntu sin dalla 6.10, ora ho la 11.04 installata a 64 bit
<Devilazz89> mi serve di emulare dei giochi
<Devilazz89> principalmente ne uso 2 e sono solo per winzozz
<Devilazz89> come posso usarli su ubuntu?
<Devilazz89> vabbè grazie lo stesso
<nickmti> non trovo cups-pdf su ubuntu software center ( ver 10.04) caricato su usb. non lo trovavo anche sulla seconda installazione dell 11.04 mentre nella prima ero riuscito a caricarlo da una pagina web senza problemi ed era perfettamente funzionante
<nickmti> non trovo cups-pdf su ubuntu software center ( ver 10.04) caricato su usb. non lo trovavo anche sulla seconda installazione dell 11.04 mentre nella prima ero riuscito a caricarlo da una pagina web senza problemi ed era perfettamente funzionante. qualcuno può aiutare
<filo1234> nickmti: c'è
<filo1234> cups-pdf:
<filo1234>   Installato: (nessuno)
<filo1234>   Candidato: 2.5.0-12
<filo1234>   Tabella versione:
<filo1234>      2.5.0-12 0
<FloodBotIt1> filo1234: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Zarath_> ciao a tutti
<printfede> Salve, qualcuno mi può spiegare come ottenere lo stesso effetto di 'lspci -k' ma con i device usb? lsusb non sembra avere questa opzione. Grazie
<Zarath_> E qualcuno può spiegare a me, nabbo dei nabbi, dove trovo i tool personalizzabili da desktop, con indicate tutte le statistiche di sistema?
<nickmti> chiedo venia sono un novizio. perchè non trovo il cups-pdf package in ubuntu software center ?
<Zarath_> Giusto per capire come ubuntu utilizza il pc, come sfrutta cpu ram e gpu
<filo1234> nickmti: abilita i repository universe
<nickmti> grazie mi sembravano abilitati ricontrollo
<printfede> uff sto cercando di capire quale modulo viene caricato per la gestione della mia webcam ma non so come fare
<utente> ciao a tutti
<utente> scusatemi per la mia domanda stupida
<utente> sono nuovo nel mondo di linux ubuntu
<utente> vorrei sapere gentilmente come fare per elimminare un utente che ho aggiunto io per sbaglio
<utente> ?
<Steeler> ho una stampante su ubuntu collegat via usb, al router c'è attaccato anche un pc win. posso condividere la stampante nel pc win?
<jester-> Steeler: certo che si basta che sia inlan
<Steeler> jester-, la stampante è collegata via usb, come devo fare?
<jester-> Steeler: la rendi visibile in rete da http;//localhost:631
<Steeler> jester-, devo scrivere questo comando quin in ubuntu ?
<jester-> Steeler: logico che il pc deve essere acceso e che devi installare la stampante di rete sull'altro pc
<jester-> Steeler: in ff
<jester-> la rendi visibile e condivisibile
<Steeler> jester-, in ubuntu gliel'ho gia messa visibile e condivisibile, ma non so come devo agire su win.
<jester-> Steeler: in winzoz abiliti condivisioni stampanti poi installi la stampante di rete
<bobbybong> utente,  sudo  /usr/sbin/userdel  nome_utente
<jester-> Steeler: la trova lui la stampante di rete se visibile
<Steeler> jester-, ma come faccio ad istallarla, se la stampante è distante?
<jester-> Steeler: i due pc sono in rete?
<Steeler> jester-, si sono collegati al mio router.
<jester-> Steeler: se visibile la vede
<jester-> tramite il pc linux
<Steeler> jester-, si
<Steeler> jester-, allora vado a vedere su win nell'altra stanza.
<utente> bobbybong: grazie mi potresti dire anche come faccio dal terminale vedere la lista degli utenti che ho gentilmente
<bobbybong>  ls /home
<jester-> o anche users
<utente> grazie mille hop visto un attimo dal wiki di ubuntu che posso usare anche
<utente> deluser come commando giusto
<utente> ?
<nickmti> exit
<utente> e dopo cancellare la cartella del utente con rm -rf mi confermi gentilmente?
<jester-> deluser per segarlo
<jester-> del = delete
<nickmti> quit
<bobbybong> utente,  sudo  /usr/sbin/userdel  nome_utente se usavi questo cancellava tutto
<nickmti> perdonate la domanda. come si esce correttamente. grazie
<jester->   /part
<bobbybong> utente,  sudo  /usr/sbin/userdel  -r nome_utente se usavi questo cancellava tutto
<jester->  /quit chiudi anche il server
<utente> ok grazie mille
<Steeler> jester-, non riesco a lavorare su win, non so come devo fare.
<utente> gentilissimi veramente
<utente> alla prossima
<jester-> Steeler: pannello di controllo/stampanti e scanner/aggiungi
<Steeler> jester-, è win 7, vado a vedere.
<jester-> quindi stampante di rete cerca
<jester-> Steeler: trova stampanti
<Steeler> jester-, si l'ho fatto prima ma non la trovata.
<jester-> Steeler: se hai abilitato codividi file e tgampanti in win e non la tgrova significa che non è visibile in rete
<jester-> Steeler: installa pure samba va
<Steeler> jester-, non la trova e mi dice di mettere la posizone.
<utente> scusatemi ancora
<utente> adesso quando riavvio ubuntu non mi chiede ne meno il password ed entra automaticamente
<utente> e non va bene secondo me
<jester-> utente: amministrazione finestra di accesso
<utente> mi potete aiutare a fare in un modo che mi chieda il password
<utente> jester-: sei con me?
<jester-> utente: amministrazione/scheramta accesso
<utente> jester-: ho scelto mostra eschermata per scegliere utente giusto
<utente> ?
<utente> scusami per ingoranza
<motore> buonasera a tutto il canale!
<jester-> yess
<motore> Ho una videocamera che utilizza cassette 8mm ... vorrei trasferire tutto su file nel pc, conoscete qualche programma che mi permette di fare l'acquisizione direttamente dalla fotocamera?
<utente> jester-: fatto adesso è apparso ma di nuovo in quella schermata mi da come opzione la scelta di tutti due utenti
<utente> anche quello che avevo eliminato prima
<motore> La fotocamera la collegherei con la presa S-video e il cavetto giallo dell'audio...
<utente> coem faccio a toglierlo da quella schermata il secondo utente che non va bene?
<utente> prometto che dopo non rompo piu giuro
<jester-> utente: se lo hai cancellato non dovrebbe piu comparire e cancella anche la relativa directory in /home
<utente> jester-: sinceramente
<utente> ho fatto
<utente> ma mi appare ancora il maledetto utente che non voglio che appaia
<jester-> utente: cosa hai fatto
<jester-> utente: sudo deluser sticass?
<utente> ho provato a fare sudo /usr/sbin userdel -r nomedelutente
<utente> dopo diche ho cancellato anche la sua cartella dal /home
<utente> con rm -rf
<jester-> e sudo rm -r /home/sticass?
<utente> si
<utente> si
<FloodBotIt1> utente: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<jester-> utente: riavviando non dovrebbe piu esserci e comunque al login metti user rimasto
<utente> utente@ubuntu3:/home$ pwd
<utente> /home
<utente> utente@ubuntu3:/home$
<utente> utente@ubuntu3:/home$ ls
<utente> utente
<utente> utente@ubuntu3:/home$
<utente> ho solo utente non ho altri nomi
<utente> comunque adesso provo a riavviare e vedere
<utente> grazie mille per adesso
<jester-> utente: quindi al login metti utente e la relativa pass e accedi
<Drizamanuber> ciao a tutti, ho reinstallato ubuntu l'altro giorno, ma durante l'installazione mi ha dato un errore, ho mandato l'avviso, ma adesso il mio problema è che non riesco diminuire la luminosità dello schermo, ci sono dei comandi da terminale per sistemarlo
<Drizamanuber> mi aiutate con la luminosità dello schermo? cambio il valore ma non succede nulla
<Guest13780> ciao, problemi con la webcam ekiga e cheese tutto ok, ma a me serve su skype che non funziona..
<jester-> Guest13780: lanca skype da terminale con LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<Guest13780> no, non funziona lo stesso
<Steeler> jester-, l'ho condivisa, invia il comando, si sente il rumore, ma non stampa, e cups dice invece che ha compleato la stampa o.O.
<jester-> Guest13780: allora non piace a skype
<jester-> Steeler: dal pc installatoa cui è attaccata stampa?
<Guest13780> come periferica la vede ma non si vede nulla
<jester-> Guest13780: allora è skype incompatibile se non funza nemmeno con la stringa
<Steeler> jester-, è attaccata via USB su Ubuntu. In win se do la stampa la avvia, si sente rumore, ma alla fine non stampa, però cups dice che  è competata
<jester-> Steeler: da ubuntu stampa?
<jester-> Steeler: in winzoz hai installato la stampante di rete e non ti ha chiesto il driver?
<Steeler> jester-,  in ubuntu stampa, in win ho istallato la stampante di rete e i driver, ora ho provato a riavviare win.
<Guest13780> allora non se ne fà nulla?
<jester-> !webcam | Guest13780 ci sono le compatibili e eventiale stringa o workaroiund
<ubot-it> Guest13780 ci sono le compatibili e eventiale stringa o workaroiund: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Webcam/ | Compatibili linux e skype: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeWebCams
<jester-> Guest13780: se non è in elenco non è compatibile
<ntanitime> ..
<Steeler> jester-, niente, fa rumore, tenta di avviarsi ma non stampa, e cups dice cha stampato.
<jester-> Steeler: è il driver di win allora
<Steeler> jester-, l'ho scaricato da sito ufficiale.
<jester-> Steeler: non hai il cd della stampante?
<jester-> se non stampa e la vede è il driver di win visto che in ubuntu stampa
<Steeler> jester-, ce l'ho ma non lo trovo
<Steeler> jester-, l'ho trovato
<jester-> controlla in localhost:631 che sia cindivisa nìin net
<jester-> e visibile
<jester-> Steeler: rimuovila e reinsgalla dandogli in pasto quello del cd
<Steeler> jester-, ho trovato solo il cd del software :(
<esulu> ciao a tutti
<francesco_superc> ?cl
<Steeler> jester-, puoi venire un attimo in query, volevo parlarti di una cosa diversa.
<jester-> Steeler: avanti coi carri
<theDUBBER> ciao a tutti
<kiefer> ciao a tutti. Ho installato
<kiefer> hpss
<kiefer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/705579/
<Uzzi> ciao a tutti, da quanti anni non ritorno più su questo canale! mamma mia!
<Uzzi> qualora avessi dimenticato la password del mio utente su freenode…riesco a riappropriarmi del mio nick?
<Uzzi> o mamma remix_tj da quanto tempo!!!! chissà se ti ricordi…..
<Uzzi> anche di ugone mi ricordo
<Uzzi>  e pure MoL0ToV
<remix_tj> dei rompi balle non ci si dimenica mai Uzzi :-)
<remix_tj> !chat | Uzzi
<ubot-it> Uzzi: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Uzzi> ahahahahahaha
<ugone> ciao Uzzi
<Otello> Ciao.
<kiefer> ciao il mio problema : http://paste.ubuntu.com/705579/
<met93> ciao
<met93> ho bloccato il computer
<Stefano91> Salve a tutti, qualcuno di voi sa programmare in java?
<kiefer> Ciao a me è successa questa cosa http://paste.ubuntu.com/705579/ c'è qualcuno che ha gia affrontato il problema?
<Stefano91> drizzbsd ciao
<MatteoR> Salve a tutti. Vorrei chiedere qual'è secondo voi il miglior gioco city builder?
<MatteoR> Is there anybody out there?
<MatteoR> Nessuno può aiutarmi?
<fabio_cc> !chat | Stefano91
<ubot-it> Stefano91: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Babbudoiu> cè qualcuno?
<fabio_cc> !qualcuno | Babbudoiu
<ubot-it> Babbudoiu: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Babbudoiu> ciao fabio no' sarebe che io non ho avuto tempo di tornare oggi che avrei dovuto farmi aiutare da glpiana perche mi si è  incasinato il groob di ubuntu , mi sono dimenticato di staccare l'hard disk dove avevo ubuntu quando ho formattato l'hard disk dal cd di windows e adesso non mi parte piu ubuntu e dall cd live mi vede la partizione dove ho ubuntu ma se ci clicco sopra  mi dice sconosciuto  e che non è montata l'unita
<Babbudoiu> mi doveva aiutare glpiana o qualcun altro solo che adesso magari è tardi e non mi aiuta nessuno
<Babbudoiu> puoi aintarmi te per favore fabio?
<Babbudoiu> fabio_cc,
<Babbudoiu> puoi aiutarmi te?
<fabio_cc> Babbudoiu, non rivolgerti a nessuno in particolare, semplicemente esponi il problema e chi sa aiutarti lo farà
<Babbudoiu> ma se l'ho fatta la domanda fabio
<fabio_cc> Babbudoiu, ho visto, attendi per un'eventuale risposta
<Babbudoiu> caz c'era attempt nell'altra stanza e non l'avevo visto e mo è andato via
<Babbudoiu> az c'era attempt e mo sara andato a dormire
<Babbudoiu> scusa fabio ma secondo te a quest'ora qualcuno mi aiuta?
<fabio_cc> Babbudoiu, ci stanno 48 persone nel canale, è possibile
<Babbudoiu> fabio_cc,  si ma ci sono ma nessuno parla magari hanno lasciato il pc acceso e saran andati a letto
<Babbudoiu> spero di no comunque
<fabio_cc> Babbudoiu, è possibile pure questo
<fabio_cc> Babbudoiu, ma hai formattato la partizione dove stava ubuntu?
<Babbudoiu> vabe che un po è pure colpa mia che dovevo tornare prima ma non ho potuto
<Babbudoiu> nono nonh o formattato la partizione di ubuntu, ho formattato un hard disk che ho preso ieri nuovo senza staccare quello dove avevo ubuntu e so che quando si installa windows succede sto casino se non si stacca quello con ubuntu sopra
<Babbudoiu> nono non ho formattato quello con ubuntu
<Babbudoiu> solo che dalla live provavo ad entrare nella partizione solo che non era montata diceva e non riuscivo ad accedere
<fabio_cc> Babbudoiu, se fosse un problema di grub devi seguire questo
<fabio_cc> !grub | Babbudoiu
<ubot-it> Babbudoiu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<fabio_cc> Babbudoiu, però da live avresti dovuto accedere correttamente alla partizione
<Babbudoiu> e lo so ma non capisco manco io
<Babbudoiu> cioè vede la partizione ma dice unknow  e poi qualcosa che non è montata la partisione
<Babbudoiu> veramente io avrei installato la 10.04 pero' forse il cd non è una live ed ho usato un altrop disco di installazione cdi un altra versione che non è ubuntu 64 come quello installato
<Babbudoiu> sara magari per quello?
<Babbudoiu> sspero che non sia che ho perso i dati ma mi sembra impossibile
<Babbudoiu> non ho fatto niente alla partisione di ubuntu io
<Babbudoiu> ho solo formattato l'hard disk nuovo senza staccare quello di ubuntu che gia sapevo che succedeva sta roba
<Babbudoiu> e mi son dimanticato di staccarlo
<fabio_cc> Babbudoiu, in realtà non doveva succedere proprio null
<fabio_cc> a
<Babbudoiu> veramente io ho letto un sito che dice proprio che succede questo se si installa su un disco windows quando ci sta su un altra partisione un sistema ubuntu
<Babbudoiu> e mi era gia capitato un altra volta pure
<fabio_cc> Babbudoiu, succede semplicemente che non parte più il grub ma parte direttamente windows
<fabio_cc> Babbudoiu, però la partizione resta leggibile da live
<fabio_cc> Babbudoiu, non mi sembra il caso tuo
<Babbudoiu> si ma nemmeno io capisco perche non legge lla partisione
<Babbudoiu> lo so caz
<fabio_cc> Babbudoiu, è una partizione ext3, no?
<Babbudoiu> lege l'ìhard disk con le due partision i solo che in quella partisionata ntfs mi fa accedere e in quella di ubuntu no
<fabio_cc> Babbudoiu, ma che errore ti dà?
<Babbudoiu> ext quello standard sarebbe ext3?
<fabio_cc> Babbudoiu, nella 10.04 si
<Babbudoiu> dovrei ritornare su cd live e guardare bene perche non ricordo esattamente cosa c'era scritto
<Babbudoiu> si è la ext3
<fabio_cc> Babbudoiu, anzi no
<Babbudoiu> scusami mi puoi dire quale era il sito dove si puo' accedere a questa chat da google? cosi mi collego e entro qui dal cd live
<fabio_cc> Babbudoiu, il predefinito per ubuntu 10.04 è ext4, se usi una live più vecchia, è ovvio che non riesci a leggerlo
<Babbudoiu> si allora è la ext4
<fabio_cc> Babbudoiu, prova a ripristinare il grub
<fabio_cc> !grub | Babbudoiu
<ubot-it> Babbudoiu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Babbudoiu> e io usavo il cd della 9.10
<fabio_cc> Babbudoiu, devi usare la live giusta
<Babbudoiu> quindi non riuscivo ad accedere per quello?
<fabio_cc> Babbudoiu, devi usare il cd con la stessa versione
<fabio_cc> Babbudoiu, probabile
<Babbudoiu> si allora io ho provato ad accedere dal disco che ho usato per instalarlo solo che non mi vedeva la partizione quindi vuoldire che non era una live?
<Babbudoiu> scusami magari dico cavolate perche se posso lanciaròlo dal cd dovrebbe essere live?
<fabio_cc> Babbudoiu, esatto
<Babbudoiu> allora riptovo adesso di nuovo
<fabio_cc> Babbudoiu, se puoi usare ubuntu dal cd allora è live
<Babbudoiu> pero' mi puoi dire il sito per entrare in questa chat da google cosi entro dal cd live?
<fabio_cc> Babbudoiu, devi scegliere qualcosa tipo "prova ubuntu" invece di "installa ubuntu"
<fabio_cc> Babbudoiu, aspetta
<Babbudoiu> adesso riavvio e entro dal cd e mi collego qui dal sito della chat
<Babbudoiu> si ok grazie
<fabio_cc> Babbudoiu, http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=ubuntu-it.
<fabio_cc> !grub | Babbudoiu, segnati anche
<Babbudoiu> fabio adesso ch emi ricordo ho fatto un aggiornamento del kernel con una versione piu aggiornata az
<ubot-it> Babbudoiu, segnati anche: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Babbudoiu> si ok
<Babbudoiu> mi sa che non mi fa accedere alla partizione perche ho cambiato kernel az
<fabio_cc> Babbudoiu, non c'entra il kernel
<Babbudoiu> e non mi ricordo la versione
<Babbudoiu> a non centra
<Babbudoiu> vabe aspetta che mi segno i link
<Babbudoiu> ora riavvio e entro dal cd
<Babbudoiu> tuproprio non mi sapresti guidare per rimetterlo a posto?
<Babbudoiu> ma ci sei ancora?
<fabio_cc> Babbudoiu, si
<fabio_cc> Babbudoiu, si comunque basta seguire il wiki
<Babbudoiu> ok allora vado e mi collego da la
<Babbudoiu> e ma io poi magari interpreto male e faccio solo casino
<fabio_cc> Babbudoiu, anche se non so per quanto resto ancora
<Babbudoiu> vabe entro da la e spero di iriuscire ad accedere a sto disco
<Babbudoiu> e vabe finche ci sei poi domani mi faccio aiutare se non riesco adesso
<Babbudoiu> torno subito
<Babbudoiu> io vado
<ccc> buona sera a tutti
<ccc> sapete dirmi
<fabio_cc> !ciao | ccc
<ubot-it> ccc: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<ccc> ciao fabio
<ccc> ciao ubot
<ccc> sapete dirme
<ccc> su synaptic
<ccc> dove si selezionano contemporaneamente più softwer da installare?
<fabio_cc> !enter | ccc
<ubot-it> ccc: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<fabio_cc> ccc, marchi i pacchetti "da installare" e poi fai clic su applica modifiche, se ho capito la tua domanda
<ccc> si, giusto fabio, ma se voglio selezzionare più pacchetti con un clic solo cosa devo fare?
<fabio_cc> ccc, fai clic col destro su ogni pacchetto che vuol installare e scegli "marca per l'installazione"
<fabio_cc> ccc, poi quando clicchi su applica modifiche li installa tutti
<D4V|DE> seraaa
<ccc> si, questo l'ho già fatto, ma siccome ho più di duecento pacchetti da marcare, come li marco tutti con un unico clic?
<ccc> ciao d4
<fabio_cc> ccc, tenendo premuto il tasto ctrl
<fabio_cc> ccc, oppure maiusc se sono contigui
<fabio_cc> !ciao D4V|DE
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ciao D4V'
<fabio_cc> !ciao | D4V|DE
<ubot-it> D4V|DE: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<D4V|DE> fabio_cc, ho aperto da iptables le porte di amule
<D4V|DE> che rischi corro?
<ccc> quindi fabio, tengo premuto ctrl e marco il primo pacchetto a marcare?
<fabio_cc> ccc, selezioni i pacchetti tenendo premuto ctrl, poi quando li hai selezionati tutti fai il destro e scegli marca per l'installazione
<ccc> ok, provo subito e ti faccio sapere
<fabio_cc> mi assento
<fabio_cc> ccc, ok
<D4V|DE> fabio_cc, ci sei?
<ccc> fabio, tengo premuto ctrl, ma mi fa selezionare solo un pacchetto
<ccc> ragazzi, con synaptic come marco contemporaneamente più pacchetti?
<fabio_cc> ccc, devi cliccare sui vari pacchetti mentre tieni premuto ctrl
<crazyduck> ciao ma perchè i film da internet vanno a scatti
<ccc> ma sono più di duecento clic per marcarli tutti, non c'è un modo per rendere più rapida la procedura?
<ccc> ne ho fatti già cinquanta ma mi ci sono voluti tre quarti d'ora
<fabio_cc> ccc, sono tutti consecutivi?
<ccc> si
<fabio_cc> ccc, usa maiusc
<fabio_cc> ccc, clicchi il primo e poi, tenendo premuto maiusc, sull'ultimo
<ccc> non funziona
<crazyduck> ccc: ctrl
<crazyduck> oppure modifica seleziona tutto
<fabio_cc> ccc, fallo bene,  ho provato
<D4V|DE> qualcuno mi aiuta con iptables?
<ccc> sono riuscito con ctrl, avevi raggione fabio, grazie mille
<Babbudoiu> ci sei ancora?
<crazyduck> ma ache a voi flashplayer va a scatti
<crazyduck> o lo vedete fluido
<Babbudoiu> prima parlavo con fabio_cc
<Babbudoiu> comunque vedo che cè qualcun altro magari potete aiutarmi?
<Babbudoiu> adesso sono  sulla live ma non mi vede la partizione perche non è montata
<Babbudoiu> dovrei ripristinare il gruub che mi si è incasinato formattando un hard disk nuovo con il cd di installazione di windows
<Babbudoiu> per favore mi date una mano ?
<Babbudoiu> non mi vede piu ubuntu
<Babbudoiu> fabio_cc:  ci sei ancora?
<Babbudoiu> h
<Babbudoiu> datemi una mano per favore non mi parte piu ubuntu
<Claudinux> !grub | Babbudoiu
<ubot-it> Babbudoiu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Costa__> scusate, a volte con ubuntu il mouse non risponde piu dopo un tot di tempo, esiste per caso 1 comando da terminale che faccia il "refresh" per rilevazione del mouse?
#ubuntu-it 2011-10-11
<eloisa> ciao sono un neofita di edubuntu (che trovo a dir poco eccezionale) percui ho mille cose da imparare ma una mi servirebbe ugrentemente
<eloisa> come faccio a trovare i programmi per creare il lanciatore?
<ichi__> ciao a tutti
<ichi__> sto provandoa  lanciare una applicazione con wine ma mi dice
<ichi__> wine: Install the Windows version of Mono to run .NET executables
<ichi__> cosa devo fare^
<ichi__> su google ho trovato "risolto" ma il forum di ubuntu risulta in manutenzione
<ichi__> nn posso vederlo
<_Best_> buondiì!
<nicola> Ciao, chi può spiegarmi il motivo per cui quando copia da o verso notebook su una sd le fote ho tanti problemi di errore e mentre sposto file generici il problema non sussiste?
<glpiana> ola
<nicola> ciao glpiana mi risolvi questo problema??
<glpiana> ciao nicola, sono appena entrato e non conosco il problema
<nicola> Ciao, chi può spiegarmi il motivo per cui quando copia da o verso notebook su una sd le fote ho tanti problemi di errore e mentre sposto file generici il problema non sussiste?
<glpiana> le fote?
<nicola> scusa le foto
<glpiana> :)
<glpiana> nicola, copi da terminale o da interfaccia grafica?
<nicola> tramite interfaccia grafica
<glpiana> nicola, e visualizzi le anteprime?
<nicola> no, vengono visualizzate male
<nicola> anche le foto vengono visualizzate male e dopo vari tentativi si riescono a vedere meglioù
<glpiana> nicola, allora vai sulle opzioni del tuo file manager e digli di non visualizzare le anteprime. quindi riprova
<nicola> ok provo, grazie
<nicola> scusa per fare quello che mi hai detto devo togliere la vista come icone e devo mettere come elenco o compatta?
<glpiana> nicola, che file manager usi?
<nicola> quello della natty
<massimo18> ?
<glpiana> nicola, vai su modifica -> preferenze -> anteprima  e metti mai
<nico___> ciao a tutti
<nico___> sono entrato in questa chat per provare a trovare un aiuto su un problema che ho,sono ormai 3 anni che ho abbandonato winzoz per ubuntu,ma stavolta mi trovo davvero in panne
<glpiana> nico___, esponi il tuo problema. se qualcuno sa aiutarti lo farà
<nico___> nella mia ignoranza non riesco ad uscirne
<nico___> e tornare a winzoz mi da alquanto fastidio
<glpiana> se non lo esponi è difficile che qualcuno possa aiutarti
<nico___> grazie glpiana
<glpiana> e quello che stai dicendo fin ora è off topic
<nico___> si si certo ovvio
<nico___> allora l'audio non mi funziona
<nico___> nemmeno da live cd
<nico___> l'hardware sembra vederlo
<glpiana> nico___, hai già controllato i volumi dando nel terminale il comando alsamixer?
<nico___> certo già fatto ma alsamixer non mi funziona,ho già seguito credo la maggior parte delle guide che ho trovato sul web ma nulla
<glpiana> nico___, non ti funziona alsamixer che significa? non si apre?
<nico___> esatto
<massimo18> nico___: che versione di ubuntu usi?
<glpiana> nico___, non dare per scontato che noi si sappia cosa hai già fatto tu
<nico___> natty 11.04
<glpiana> nico___, allora se non si apre darà errore. postalo su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | nico___
<ubot-it> nico___: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Odo> Giorno
<massimo18> ciao Odo
<nico___> ok asp
<BetaBrain> giorno a tutti
<Odo> massimo18, ciao max
<nico___> impossibile aprire il mixer: File o directory non esistente
<glpiana> nico___, installazione fresca o aggiornamento da versioni precedenti?
<nico___> fresca
<glpiana> nico___, già aggiornata?
<nico___> si si
<glpiana> nico___, scrivi: uname -a      e copia qui la riga che esce
<nico___> Linux bubu-MS-7253 2.6.38-11-generic #50-Ubuntu SMP Mon Sep 12 21:18:14 UTC 2011 i686 athlon i386 GNU/Linux
<glpiana> nico___, ora scrivi: lspci | grep -i audio              e incolla cosa esce
<nico___> 80:01.0 Audio device: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT1708/A [Azalia HDAC] (VIA High Definition Audio Controller) (rev 10)
<glpiana> nico___, aplay -l               metti l'output su pastebin
<nico___> fatto
<massimo18> -.-
<glpiana> nico___, ... e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<nico___> scusami non l'ho mai usato prima esattamente cosa devo aggiungere su pastebin?
<glpiana> nico___, cosa sarà mai l'indirizzo della pagina?
<nico___> http://paste.ubuntu.com/705875/
<glpiana> ooohhhh
<nico___> si si ci sono arrivato
<nico___> sorry
<glpiana> nico___, dpkg -l | grep alsa                  e metti su pastebin
<nico___> http://paste.ubuntu.com/705876/
<glpiana> nico___, sudo lshw -c sound
<nico___> http://paste.ubuntu.com/705879/
<glpiana> nico___, lsmod | grep snd
<nico___> http://paste.ubuntu.com/705880/
<glpiana> nico___, cat /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<nico___> http://paste.ubuntu.com/705883/
<glpiana> nico___, lsmod | grep via
<nico___> http://paste.ubuntu.com/705884/
<glpiana> nico___, sudo modprobe via
<nico___> http://paste.ubuntu.com/705885/
<glpiana> nico___, di nuovo lsmod | grep via
<glpiana> nico___, scusa torno tra un po'
<nico___> http://paste.ubuntu.com/705887/
<nico___> tra molto?
<jester-> nico___: è andato a ciapre un caffè e dipende dalle colleghe che trova alla macchinetta
<nico___> ok ok più che concesso
<nico___> voi lavorate per la comunità?
<jester-> nico___: come volontari nei ritagli di tempo
<nico___> bravi
<baffone85> buongiorno
<nico___> ho provato in tutti i modi a risolvere il problema prima di rompere le scatole ad altri,ma purtroppo sono limitato nel campo
<nico___> giorno baffone
<baffone85> ho un problema con il mio touch pad all'improvvisa non ha funzionato più. Su questo pc ho anche windows e con esso funziona, quindi non è un problema di hardware
<baffone85> come posso fare a capire il problema?
<jester-> baffone85: gnome?
<baffone85> si
<jester-> !gnomereset | baffone85 comincia a fare un reset di gnome
<ubot-it> baffone85 comincia a fare un reset di gnome: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<baffone85> come vedo le cartelle nascoste con il comando nautilus?
<glpiana> nico___, ora dai alsamixer e dimmi se ti ridà l'errore
<jester-> baffone85: pigiando control+h o da menu visualizza
<baffone85> facile eheh
<nico___> si uguale a prima
<glpiana> nico___, all'avvio del pc visualizzi il menu di grub?
<nico___> quello con i kernel da avviare?
<glpiana> sì
<nico___> si
<glpiana> nico___, riavvia il pc, seleziona il kernel che avvii di solito e premi il tasto "e"
<glpiana> nico___, piazzati in fondo alla riga che temrina con quiet splash
<glpiana> nico___, aggiungi acpi=off    e premi ctrl+x
<glpiana> nico___, vedi se in questo modo suona
<nicola> grazie glpiana adesso sono riuscito a spostare i file tranquillamente, ma come mai con l'anteprima non funziona?
<glpiana> nico___, però prima da questo comando: cat /proc/asound/card0/codec* | grep Codec
<glpiana> nicola, magari devi attendere che carichi tutte le anteprime
<nicola> facendomi togliere le anteprime sono riuscito a copiare tranquillamente verso e da sd
<nico___> ok a tra poco
<glpiana> nico___, frena
<glpiana> nico___, ti ho chiesto di dare un comando
<baffone85> ok fatto, ho riavviato e infatti il tema è cambiato
<baffone85> cosa faccio ora?
<jester-> baffone85: il pad non va?
<nicola> mentre prima le anteprime mi risultavano grigie , e aprendo le foto risultavano colori e forme strane
<baffone85> adesso si
<baffone85> funziona
<nico___> http://paste.ubuntu.com/705899/
<jester-> baffone85: allora ripacioccati il look
<glpiana> nicola, se le anteprime erano grige non erano ancora caricate
<baffone85> in pratica cosa era successo?
<jester-> baffone85: facile che era il tema
<glpiana> nico___, ultima cosa e poi riavvia e prova come ti ho detto. di che pc si tratta?
<baffone85> l'avevo da 2 anni, mai cambiato mah
<jester-> baffone85: o si era rovinato qualche file di impostazione
<nico___> assemblato atlon x2 4400+
<baffone85> forse ora le cartelle le lascio rinominate giusto?
<baffone85> ho sltato una virgola dopo il forse
<glpiana> nico___, ok. dai riavvia e prova quell'opzione
<nicola> glpiana il comando per copiare da terminale è cp?
<glpiana> nicola, sì
<baffone85> grazie mille
<baffone85> buona giornata
<nicola> come mai mi viene fuori questo: cp Scrivania/DCIM/100CANON/*.* /MEDIA/CANON_DC/100CANONcp: l'obiettivo "/MEDIA/CANON_DC/100CANON" non è una directory
<Damaskinos> photoprint giusto grazie
<glpiana> nicola, digita: ls /MEDIA/CANON_DC/100CANON
<nicola> ls: impossibile accedere a /MEDIA/CANON_DC/100CANON: File o directory non esistente
<glpiana> nicola, se la directory non esiste è giusto che dica che non esiste
<procrastinator> già passati a 11.10?
<glpiana> !beta | procrastinator
<ubot-it> procrastinator: se non sai risolvere da solo i problemi o non sai riconoscere i bug, non usare una versione alpha o beta. Per discussioni e supporto alle versioni in sviluppo /join #ubuntu-it+1
<nicola> scusa avevo dimenticato qualcosa: cp Scrivania/DCIM/100CANON/*.* /MEDIA/CANON_DC/DCIM/100CANON cp: l'obiettivo "/MEDIA/CANON_DC/DCIM/100CANON" non è una directory
<glpiana> nicola, dai ls /MEDIA   e dimmi se c'è CANON
<jester-> nicola: fai con sudo nautilus così vedi dove incolli
<nick00> ciao, vorrei sapere come posso cambiare la risoluzione dello schermo. Monto Ubuntu 11.04
<nico__> eccomi
<glpiana> nico__, dunque?
<nico__> non si avvia mi lampeggia il monitor
<jester-> nick00: da impostazioni del monitor, se te lo fa fare
<glpiana> nico__, clicca sull'icona a destra della barra in alto e vai sulle impostazioni, poi scegli monitor
<nick00> non me lo fa fare
<jester-> nick00: scheda grafica?
<glpiana> nico__, non era per te, ho sbagliato nick
<nico__> capito
<nick00> Io vado su Sistema --> preferenze --> Monitor
<nick00> dice Monitor sconosciuto (ci sono dei driver sul sito del produttore ma sono per Vista e 7)
<jester-> nick00: che scheda grafica monta il pc
<nick00> dovrebbe essere una integrata, inoltre non so come diamine faccia a tenere la risoluzione di 1920*1080 (nativa dello schermo)... non è un PC recente!
<glpiana> nico__, scusami, scopmaio per un po'
<nick00> se vuoi sapere il modello di scheda mi dovresti spiegare come posso controllare... se c'è un posto dove posso guardare...
<jester-> nick00: lspci | grep -i vga
<glpiana> *scmompaio
<glpiana> eh sì -.-
<nico__> ti aspetto?
<nick00> VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01)
<nicola> ok ho risolto media lo scrivevo in grande
<jester-> nick00: intel va di natura, vorresti abbassare la risoluzione?
<nick00> si perchè va un po' a scatti quando guardo i video (come ti ho detto la risuoluzione è di 1920*1080 quindi pareccho alta!)
<jester-> strano che non te la faccia abbassare in impostazioni ministro, di solito il problema è contrario
<jester-> nick00: dai xrandr e incolla nel pastebin
<nick00> quando clicco sulla risoluzione non mi mostra alternative
<jester-> !paste | nick00
<ubot-it> nick00: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<nick00> non è un output così grande...
<nick00> xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default Screen 0: minimum 1920 x 1080, current 1920 x 1080, maximum 1920 x 1080 default connected 1920x1080+0+0 0mm x 0mm    1920x1080       0.0*
<jester-> nick00: incolla anche lsmod
<nick00> http://paste.ubuntu.com/705912/
<ZaaMmY> non vedo il livello dell'inchiostro; e quando mando il comando di stampa di prova o altro comando non arriva nemmeno un segno di vita nella stampante
<Driza> come faccio a montare da terminale una partizione ntfs? se faccio blkid, il suo numero è dev/sda* UUID="************" TYPE="ntfs"
<jester-> nick00: il modulo in uso è quello giusto strano che non tiri risoluzioni inferiori, è un portatile?
<nick00> no è un fisso a cui ho collegato uno schermo
<jester-> nick00: tipo di schermo?
<nick00> Ma è giusto il percorso che faccio? Sistema Preferenze Monitor?
<jester-> si
<nick00> è un Monitor-TV della Philips
<jester-> nick00: monitor tv ecco il perché dell'unica risoluzione
<nick00> sottolineo il fatto che è in grado di supportare diverse risoluzioni e che quando lo attacco con un portatile con W7 si adatta alle risoluzioni che gli do in pasto!
<jester-> nick00: se provi con uno schermo normale non vecchio vedi che ti fa cambiare
<nick00> no no jester!
<nick00> supporta diverse risoluzioni, lo dice anche il manuale del monitor
<jester-> nick00: se trovi i refresh del monitor si può provare a fare un xorg.conf ad hoc
<nick00> http://www.p4c.philips.com/cgi-bin/dcbint/cpindex.pl?scy=IT&slg=ITA&sct=TV_MONITORS_SU&cat=MONITORS_CA&session=20111010153514_151.29.135.214&grp=PC_PRODUCTS_AND_PHONES_GR&ctn=221TE2LB/00&mid=Link_Software&hlt=Link_Software
<jester-> nick00: a proposito ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf cosa risponde (X maiuscolo)
<ZaaMmY> Driza: sudo fdisk -l
<ZaaMmY> guarda la tua partizione ntfs che /dev/sda è poi
<ZaaMmY> sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<ZaaMmY> aggiungi all'ultima riga
<ZaaMmY> /dev/sdaX    /media/win   ntfs unmask=000,utf8  0   0
<FloodBotIt1> ZaaMmY: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<obbetto> glpiana, ciao.. ti ricordi di me? abbiamo parlato ieri
<Driza> ok adesso provo
<ZaaMmY> Driza quando fai fdisk -l dimmelo
<nick00> ls: impossibile accedere a /etc/X11/Xorg.conf: File o directory non esistente
<ZaaMmY> che dev sda è
<obbetto> qualcun'altro può aiutarmi? non riesco ad installare nessuna  versione di ubuntu.. :(
<nick00> jester: ls: impossibile accedere a /etc/X11/Xorg.conf: File o directory non esistente
<ZaaMmY> mi si è appena bloccato l'avviatore
<Driza> sda2 ma se faccio così tutte le volte che accendo il pc me la monta, io invece volevo montarla solo quando mi serve, posso farlo dalla cartella home, volevo solo sapere quali sono i comandi per farlo da terminale
<ZaaMmY> ok Driza
<ZaaMmY> ancora meglio
<ZaaMmY> fatti lo script
<nick00> jester mi ha scaricato degli aggiornamenti e richiede il riavvio del PC, riavvio e torno in chat
<jester-> nick00: che risoluzione vorresti avere
<obbetto> nessuno??
<Driza> ZaaMmY: stai parlando dell'alias? se sì è proprio quello che volevo fare
<ZaaMmY> driza crei un avviatore personalizzato e ci metti dentro quest
<ZaaMmY> bash -c mount /dev/sda2
<ZaaMmY> vedi se funzia
<obbetto> qualcuno può aiutarmi? non riesco ad installare nessuna  versione di ubuntu.. :(
<procrastinator> c'è qualcuno che è riuscito a risolvere il bug x.org
<ZaaMmY> oh scusa ti serve il sudo driza quindi è
<ZaaMmY> bash - sudo mount /dev/sda2
<ZaaMmY> bash -c sudo mount /dev/sda2
<jester-> procrastinator: quale bug
<Driza> fatto ecco il risultato
<Driza> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/705920/
<nick00> jester, tu che mi consigli, 1280x720 o 1366x768? forse è meglio la prima?
<procrastinator> i programmi tipo vlc e mplayer crashano
<procrastinator> è da 10.04 che succede
<jester-> procrastinator: crashano a te, che distro usi
<nick00> jester comunque forse con gli ultimi aggiornamenti scaricati risolve questo problema quindi intanto riavvio poi torno in chat e ti dico
<jester-> procrastinator: mai visto vlc e mplayer crassìhare
<obbetto> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<jester-> !qualcuno | obbetto
<ubot-it> obbetto: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Driza> obbetto: hai creato le partizioni?
<obbetto> driza, certo
<procrastinator> ok grazie
<ZaaMmY> driza prendi il desktop -> tasto destro -> nuovo file di testo -> apri e scrivi dentro solo
<ZaaMmY> bash -c
<ZaaMmY> mount /dev/sda2 /media/win ntfs unmask=000,utf8 0 0
<obbetto> jester, abbiamo parlato ieri non so se ti ricordi il mio problema
<jester-> procrastinator: comincia ad ecludere gli effetti
<jester-> escludere*
<jester-> procrastinator: non che a reettare gnome se gnome usi
<jester-> obbetto: col traffico che c'è qui dentro non ricordo
<obbetto> driza, il problema è che non parte alcuna installazione di ubuntu.. nè dal live, nè dall'installazione diretta.. si blocca dopo un po' alla scritta ubuntu con i pallinisotto..
<nick00> jester: aggiornamenti completati ma non si è risolto il problema
<jester-> obbetto: non tirate il cd di installazione?
<jester-> ti parte*
<obbetto> jester-, nè dal cd nè dall'usb
<Driza> obbetto: adesso sto risolvendo un mio problema, quando finisco ti do retta
<jester-> nick00: un attimo di pazienza che vedo di recuperare un conf
<nick00> tranquillo non ho furia
<jester-> obbetto: provato con alternate?
<Driza> ZaaMmy: non trovo nuovo file di testo all'interno del menu
<jester-> nick00: che risoluzione vorresti
<obbetto> jester-, cos'è alternate?
<nick00> 1280 	720
<jester-> obbetto: è installer modalità txt
<Driza> Zaammy ho trovato: crea documento > file vuoto > l'ho aperto e ci ho scritto dentro bash -c, adesso?
<ZaaMmY> aiuto
<obbetto> jester-: ormai le ho provate tutte, questo mi manca.. come si fa?
<ZaaMmY> driza salva
<ZaaMmY> e aprilo
<Driza> ok
<jester-> obbetto: scarichi la iso e la masterizzi come da prassi
<jester-> !natty | obbetto
<ubot-it> obbetto: Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal: http://releases.ubuntu.com/natty/ | Kubuntu 11.04: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/natty/ | È preferibile usare i torrent | problemi noti: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyNarwhal/ReleaseNotes
<Driza> ZaaMmY: ho inserito anche la seconda riga mount /dev/sda2 ecc ecc, l'ho salvato, ma se lo riapro si riapre la finestra e non succede niente
<obbetto> jester-, è in ita vero?
<jester-> obbetto: installando scegli la lingua
<obbetto> perfetto, grazie
<obbetto> proverò anche questo
<jester-> obbetto: l'installer è sempre lo stesso, alternate è solo installer in grafica minima
<obbetto> capito
<ZaaMmY> mi asiutate^?
<ZaaMmY> aiutatemi
<ZaaMmY> non mi funziona la epson
<obbetto> le ho provate tutte, proverò anche qst.. grazie mille..
<jester-> nick00: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf e ti darà un file vuoto
<nick00> jester, ci sono
<jester-> nick00: incolla dentro questo senza i numeri di riga http://paste.ubuntu.com/705926/
<nick00> e salvo?
<ZaaMmY> Driza a te basta fare quello che farebbe il tuo fstab all'avvio solo tu lo fai a mano
<ZaaMmY> se mai lo tieni ora scritto e fai copia e incolla
<ZaaMmY> ora non mi ricordo come si fa il bash
<nick00> ok salvato e chiuso
<ZaaMmY> fattelo fare qua
<ZaaMmY> da non me
<Driza> ok
<Driza> grazie ZaaMmY , in bocca al lupo per la tua epson
<jester-> nick00: salvi e riavvii se non dovesse andare parti in ricoveri e al menu scegli grafica sicura o minima che sia
<ZaaMmY> #!/bin/bash
<ZaaMmY> testo
<ZaaMmY> driza
<nick00> ok grazie jester
<ZaaMmY> però Driza ogni cosa non c'è lo spazio nella riga /dev/sda2 media/win ma c'è il tab
<nico__> jester mi sa che a sto giro ha trovato una valida collega
<nico__> alle macchinette
<Driza> ah ok, modifico subito
<ZaaMmY> compresi gli zero
<jester-> nico__: glia sta lavorando
<jester-> glpina*
<ZaaMmY> nessuno mi aiuta?
<ZaaMmY> epson stylus c46
<ZaaMmY> installatasi automaticamente in liunx
<ZaaMmY> ma non da segni di vita
<nico__> ok grazie
<ZaaMmY> a parte le spie che indicano che è funzionante
<ZaaMmY> ma poi non risponde al comando del computer
<ZaaMmY> ed è collegata
<ZaaMmY> fisicamente
<ZaaMmY> e viene riconosciuta
<jester-> ZaaMmY: sul forum e in gogol non c'è nada a riguardo?
<ZaaMmY> si autoinstalla
<ZaaMmY> aiuto
<FloodBotIt1> ZaaMmY: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<ZaaMmY> no jester-
<ZaaMmY> !stampanti
<ubot-it> stampanti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner
<jester-> ZaaMmY: toglila riavvia e reinstallala
<ZaaMmY> già fatto
<ZaaMmY> la guida dice per verificare che è riconosciuta fare lsusb
<ZaaMmY> e c'è scritto epson
<ZaaMmY> uguale come nella guida
<nick00> jester sono in modalità grafica ridotta
<nick00> jester non si avviava in altro modo
<ZaaMmY> l'unica cosa è questa http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner/EpsonTools che non mi riesce... ed è che sto su kubuntu ma andando come previsto per gli utenti kubuntu è la stessa cosa... il comando dal computer viene mandato alla stampante ma pare la stampante non riceva nulla
<nick00> come ripristino il file precedente?
<jester-> ZaaMmY: controlla di avere i gutenprint e poi cambia il driver nelle impostazioni
<jester-> nick00: lo cancelli e basta visto che non c'era nessun file
<nick00> ok mi dici cosa mi avevi scritto per arrivarci?
<ZaaMmY> ok jester- ora la guida che ho postato io qua mi funziona
<nick00> jester- : intendo il percorso che mi avevi scritto
<jester-> nick00: a sto punto non saprei che altro fare se non provare a far generare un conf da xorg ma non ricordo il comando
<ZaaMmY> jester- con cosa lo cambio il driver?
<jester-> nick00: sei in grafica minima?
<nick00> provo con un applicazione dal software center
<nick00> si sono in grafica minima
<ZaaMmY> cioè jester- dico con quale altra stampante la cambia
<jester-> ZaaMmY: nelle impostazioni della stampante. destro e proprietà
<nick00> se mi dici il percorso in cui avevo scritto quello che mi ha mandato in tilt e non mi faceva avviare lo cancello
<jester-> nick00: sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jester-> nick00: la risoluzione è sempre la stessa?
<nick00> si
<nick00> con il comando che mi hai scritto hai già cancellato il file che mi avevi fatto scrivere giusto?
<nick00> quindi ora riavvio e non dovrei aver problemi
<jester-> nick00: si e prova a dare sudo Xorg :1 -configure  e vedi se ti crea un file sorgesticass nella home
<ZaaMmY> jester-: da epson stylus c46 riconosciuta bene e automaticamente da kubuntu a quale altro driver cambio
<jester-> ZaaMmY: non conosco kde ma in stampa si possono cambiare le impostazioni
<ZaaMmY> si ma tu hai detto di cambiare il driver
<nick00> jester-: sono tornato
<guttadax> salve a tutti, ho un piccolo problema con gli "alis". ho creato un file su /home/mio_nome/.bash_aliases e ho messo alias='sudo apt-get update'
<jester-> nick00: X -configure
<jester-> nick00: incolla nel paste il contenuto dek file che ti crea nella home
<nick00> X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting.
<guttadax> scusate alias aggiorna='sudo apt-get update' e se so da terminale aggiorna non va
<jester-> nick00: sudo X -configure
<nick00> siccome è il 2° giorno che uso ubuntu potresti dirmi che cos'è sudo?
<nick00> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> nick00: da i permessi di root
<nick00> http://paste.ubuntu.com/705934/
<ZaaMmY> jester-: http://img20.imageshack.us/img20/2258/schermata3x.png
<guttadax> nick00: sudo = super utente
<jester-> nick00: sudo rm /tmp/.X0-lock
<jester-> nick00: sudo X -configure
<nick00> guttadax grazie
<nick00> Fatal server error: Cannot establish any listening sockets - Make sure an X server isn't already running  Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support  	 at http://wiki.x.org  for help.  Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.   ddxSigGiveUp: Closing log
<ZaaMmY> jester-: http://i42.servimg.com/u/f42/16/92/62/81/scherm10.jpg
<jester-> ZaaMmY: guarda in opzioni se ti fa cambiare il driver
<ZaaMmY> ecco
<ZaaMmY> si posso
<ZaaMmY> ma con quale altra stampante
<ZaaMmY> c'è na lista
<jester-> nick00: sudo Xorg :1 -configure
<jester-> ZaaMmY: prova qualche alternativa
<nick00> http://paste.ubuntu.com/705937/
<ZaaMmY> non va jester-
<ZaaMmY> jester-: http://i42.servimg.com/u/f42/16/92/62/81/scherm11.jpg
<dino___> non riesco a installare gma 500 su ubuntu 11.04 con compture msix 320
<jester-> nick00: cat xorg.conf.new
<dino___> aiuto!!!!
<jester-> dino___: che sarebbe?
<guttadax> dino___: prova a installarlo tramite gestore pacchetti
<dino___> usa solo la modalita 1024
<nick00> http://paste.ubuntu.com/705938/
<dino___> e come faccio_
<dino___> ??
<dino___> ci smanetto da poco e non sono tanto pratico
<guttadax> dino___: ho cercato ma cosa è gma 500?
<jester-> nick00: sudo cp xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xrg.conf
<jester-> nick00: sudo cp xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jester-> nick00: il secondo comando
<dino___> la scheda grafica..intel graphic media accelerator 500
<jester-> dino___: intel è installata di natura
<nick00> fatto
<jester-> use il driver open del kernel
<nick00> jester- fatto
<dino___> si ma mi da monotor sconosciuto e non riesco a passare alla risoluzione 1360 x ...
<jester-> nick00: col secondo? sudo cp xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jester-> dino___: portabile o fisso
<nick00> si, ma non ha fatto nulla, almeno nulla che abbia prodotto un output
<dino___> portabile
<jester-> nick00: se non da errore ha fatto. adesso riavvia
<nick00> ok
<nick00> torno tra poco
<dino___> msi microstar msi x320 intel atom 1.6 ghz
<guttadax> dino___: ho trovato sul wiki questo sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gma500/emgd
<guttadax> sudo apt-get update
<guttadax> sudo apt-get install xorg-emgd emgd-dkms emgd-xorg-conf
<guttadax> sudo emgd-xorg-conf
<ZaaMmY> jester- è stupenda come io la elimino la stampante poi spengo e riaccendo la stampante e si reinstalla da sola
<FloodBotIt1> guttadax: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<dino___> ora provo..grazie
<nico__> jester scusa se ti rompo,sai mica sol dirmi se provare ad aspettarlo o no?
<guttadax> dino___: riavvia alla fine
<jester-> nico__: prova appena dopo pranzo magari
<nico__> grazie mille
<nick00> jester- miracolo! no dai scherzi a parte, ora riconosce il monitor e mi fa cambiare risoluzione ruotare etc. etc. ma come hai fatto?
<jester-> nick00: abbiamo fatto creare un conf da xorg stesso
<dino___> ho provato ma allultimo comando cioe sudo emgd-xorg-conf mi da l errore --Traceback (most recent call last):   File "/bin/emgd-xorg-conf", line 309, in <module>     if checkDMI(device) != False:   File "/bin/emgd-xorg-conf", line 292, in checkDMI     dmi = os.popen("dmesg | grep DMI").read().split("\n")[1].split(":")[1][1:].split(",")[0] # Getting the dmi from dmesg IndexError: list index out of range
<nick00> che cos'è xorg?
<jester-> nick00: è il server grafico
<nick00> jester- complimenti per l'aiuto che mi hai saputo dare! la comunità Linux è veramente bestiale :-)
<jester-> nick00: il quale ha individuato anche il driver diverso, senza usava i915 adesso usa intel
<Trim_> Ciao.
<guttadax> dino___, che versione di ubuntu hai? la netbook remix?
<dino___> ho la versione 11.04
<guttadax> dino___, ma è la netbook remix?
<guttadax> dino___, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gma500/emgd
<dino___> no quella e' la versione 10.10...la 11.04 e' la natty narval
<guttadax> dino___, riavvia e vedi se te lo rifa
<dino___> si ma gia ho provato in passato con gli stessi comandi, riavvio e non cambia nulla
<guttadax> dino___, qua hanno risolto. anche se dicono che con unity ci sono problemi http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?PHPSESSID=vlcd8ohb5c9lga1jjo0pfqt2u4&/topic,422692.msg3752173.html#msg3752173
<dino___> si ma non dice niente di nuovo...
<glpiana> nico__, porta pazienza ma oggi non è giornata :D
<nico__> figurati!
<guttadax> dino___, dicono che unity e gma500 non vanno d'accordo
<nico__> dimmi solo se devo aspettarti
<glpiana> nico__, sei ancora con l'avvio di prima? con l'opzione acpi=off
<dino___> e se uso il kde?
<nico__> no no
<guttadax> dino___, con kde non va
<glpiana> nico__, avevi mica provato a dare alsamixer?
<nico__> non mi parte in quel modo
<glpiana> ah già vero -.-
<nico__> si ma non funge alsamixer
<nico__> solito errore
<glpiana> nico__, dici che non ha mai funzionato l'audio sotto ubuntu su sto pc?
<dino___> c'e qualche vecchia versione di ubuntu o linux che funzioni bene con la mia scheda grafica
<nico__> si prima di installare la 11.04  è sempre andato da dio
<dino___> ?
<nico__> funzionava anche il surround
<glpiana> nico__, ma con la 11.04 nemmeno subito dopo l'installazione, giusto?
<nico__> esatto,nemmeno da live
<guttadax> dino___, prova la 10.04 lts
<glpiana> nico__, l'ultima versione con cui ha funzionato?
<nico__> 10.10
<dino___> c'e qualche comando veloce per fare il downgrade?
<guttadax> dino___, non si può fare il downgrade. e poi sono 2 versioni indietro
<guttadax> dino___, e meglio sempre fare una installazione pulita
<dino___> ok grazie dell'aiuto ...prover;
<dino___> ciao
<guttadax> dino___, spero di esserti stato di aiuto
<glpiana> nico__, vai qui http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.35.13-original-maverick/ e prendi i due pacchetti 386 e il pacchetto all    dopodichè installali. quindi al riavvio prova a selezionare il kernel 2.6.35 e vedi se va
<nico__> anche se ho il proc a 64bit??
<glpiana> nico__, ridammi l'output di uname -a
<glpiana> mi sembrava fosse 386 il kernel
<nico__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/705959/
<glpiana> nico__, corretto, fai come ti ho detto. prova sto kernel, sperando si avvii e poi ci sentiamo nel pomeriggio
<pioggianelbosco> Gentili amici,qualcuno sarà meno contento di risentirmi,altri chissà,eppure Ubuntu a me è sempre piaciuto!!
<nico__> domanda stupida,può essere che ho il kernel sbagliato? 32 anzichè 64?
<glpiana> !chat | pioggianelbosco
<glpiana> nico__, non dovrebbe influire, ma nel caso prova una live amd64 e vedi se suona
<ubot-it> pioggianelbosco: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> nico__, altra cosa che puoi provare a fare e quella descritta nell'ultimo post qui http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=298901.0;prev_next=prev
<glpiana> nico__, qui l'elenco delle opzioni possibili: http://www.mjmwired.net/kernel/Documentation/sound/alsa/HD-Audio-Models.txt
<glpiana> a più tardi
<nico__> ok grazie a dopo
<ridgedrunk> salve geek
<ridgedrunk> chi può darmi qualche nozione sull'installazione tramite LAN?
<ridgedrunk> installazione di ubuntu :)
<jester-> !installazione | ridgedrunk
<ubot-it> ridgedrunk: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<pioggianelbosco> 10.04 mi chiede gli aggiornamenti,ho provato a farli e non ci riesce.Non si collega a internet, c'era installato Firefox ma non riesce a farlo partire,io sbadatamene l'ho disinstallato ed ora sono senza browser,ho riprovato a reinstallare Firefox ma non me lo fa fare.Dunque niente aggiornamenti niente Browser niente navigazione? Vi sto scrivendo da un'altro PC.
<pioggianelbosco> Qualcuno dice che ho la RAM troppo debole e non ce la fa a fare gli aggiornamenti o ad avviare Firefox
<jester-> pioggianelbosco: reeinstalla
<pioggianelbosco> Ho provato dal terminale con apt-get update ma arriva al 27% e poi dice error..
<pioggianelbosco> jester-: reinstallo cosa?
<jester-> pioggianelbosco: il sistema
<pioggianelbosco> jester-: cavolo perchè,me l'ha installato un tipo,io non ce l'ho! perchè devo reeinstallarlo?
<pioggianelbosco> jester-: me l'ha installato due giorni fa!
<jester-> pioggianelbosco: non si capisce ne il problema ne cosa potresti aver cannibalizzato, quindi reinstalla pulito e pace
<pioggianelbosco> j jester- è possibile che la mia ram essendo debole non riesca a farcela?
<jester-> quanta ram hai
<jester-> pioggianelbosco: quanta ram hai
<pioggianelbosco> jester-: dove la vedo la ram?
<jester-> free
<jester-> sotto a total
<pioggianelbosco> jester-: Il mio pc è vecchio di 15 anni! con 8.04 funzionava..possibile che la ram sia 141,0MiB(45%) di 307,8 MiB ?
<jester-> pioggianelbosco: allora installati una distro vecchia o puppy
<jester-> pioggianelbosco: day free e incolla nel paste
<pioggianelbosco> Jcos'è la distro vecchia?
<pioggianelbosco> jester-: cosa significa dasre free?
<jester-> pioggianelbosco: la risposta la comando free nel terminale
<pioggianelbosco> jester-: cosa significa dare free?
<jester-> pioggianelbosco: scrivener free nel terminal, dart enter e incollare il risultato nel paste
<jester-> pioggianelbosco: filo1234 chiee se è chiaro o se deve venire le a farti una p***a
<jester-> chiede*
<pioggianelbosco> jester-: non capisco cosa dici,cosa devo fare dal terminale,non comprendo il linguaggio tra voi,non c'è bisogno che mi diciate che sono un troll! Se c'è una lei che vuole venire a farmi assistenza è benvenuta ma anche un lui
<jester-> pioggianelbosco: apri un terminale
<jester-> pioggianelbosco: scrivi free
<jester-> pioggianelbosco: batty enter
<filo1234> aprire terminale scrivere con la tastiera free dare invio e incollare il rusultato nel paste
<filo1234> ora si capisce?
<massimo18> lol
<jester-> pioggianelbosco: esce un qualcosa
<jester-> pioggianelbosco: che incolli nel pastebin
<jester-> pioggianelbosco: serve altro o procedo
<filo1234> !paste | pioggianelbosco
<ubot-it> pioggianelbosco: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<filo1234> si ma poi...c'entra una sega la ram se si blocca apt-get update
<filo1234> c'entra che hai fatto casini
<jester-> filo1234: eh è del tipo ne ho una fissa poi dipende dal giorno e se sono 2 3 o più sminchiamenti in contemporanea
<pioggianelbosco> jester-: filo1234  questo si che è chiarezza!! ma avevo già un po capito anche da jester! Vado sull'altro pc a fare quello che mi avete detto..
<filo1234> pfiu
<jester-> sob sob
<massimo18> notte
<jester-> puff puff
<jester-> pant pant
<esulu> ciao a tutti
<pioggianelbosco> Raga..: ma come faccio afare paste che sono su un'altro pc?
<filo1234> mi aspettavo questa domanda
<pioggianelbosco> filo1234: qualcosa sto imparando!!
<filo1234> pioggianelbosco: prendere una pendrive inserirla nel pc, creare un file dentro la pendrive, copiare il risultato, smontarla, portarla sul pc conbnesso and so on...
<pioggianelbosco> filo1234: cavolo!!è proprio quello che pensavo!! comincio a ritrovare una stima di me!!
<filo1234> puoi farcela
<jester-> pioggianelbosco: leggi e scrivi qui il primo valore/numero sotto a total
<pioggianelbosco> filo1234: jester- ha ragione Jester! così ho fatto subito,scusate sto anche preparando la pasta per i bimbi! Total:891896, used:436 free:891460,sarebbe la swap?
<jester-> pioggianelbosco: se è la ram hai poco meno di un giga e dovrebbe reegere
<jester-> reggere*
<pioggianelbosco> jester-: come se è la ram?
<jester-> pioggianelbosco: la memoria
<jester-> pioggianelbosco: se è il primo valore sotto a total è la quantità di ram che hai installato
<pioggianelbosco> jester-: cavolo mi sbagliavo! primo valore non ultimo! Mem total:315176, used:304220,free:10956
<nico_> ciao a tutti
<nico_> ciao glpiana
<glpiana> nico_, ola
<nico_> ola a te
<nico_> hai pranzato?
<glpiana> nico_, sì :)
<nico_> ho provato ma nulla da fare
<glpiana> nico_, hai provato le cose che ti ho detto prima?
<glpiana> proviamo con un kernel ancora precedente?
<nico_> non riesco neppure ad installare vecchio kernel mi si iinchioda mentre li installa
<glpiana> nico_, ah no, vediamo perchè allora. installi da temrinale?
<nico_> che procedura mi consigli,cioè cosa dovrei digitare da terminale per installarli
<glpiana> nico_, dimmi anzitutto che problema incontri installandolo come hai già provato
<nico_> no ,ho semplicemente fatto doppio click e me li apre con l'installatore applicazioni,ma se mi dici come si fa da terminale per installare dei deb lo faccio
<glpiana> nico_, sudo dpkg -i seguito dal nome del pacchetto
<glpiana> nico_, nella directory in cui hai i deb scaricati
<nico_> sto procedendo
<glpiana> bien
<nico_> ok riavvio a dopo
<jester-> pioggianelbosco: free -m e dicci il valore sotto a total
<nico_> ok ora sono col kernel 35,la cosa non cambia
<glpiana> nico_, prova un kernel 2.6.32,preso sempre dallo stesso server che ti ho indicato prima
<nico_> qual'era il server?
<glpiana> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ nico_
<nico_> tanks
<glpiana> invece l'altra cosa, quello delle opzioni in alsa-base.conf, l'hai provata?
<nico_> si si non ha funzionato
<glpiana> nico_, di opzioni ce ne erano un disastro, cosa hai provato?
<nico_> quelle più logiche tipo 6 uscite +digitale
<glpiana> nico_, ripassami il contenuto di alsa-base.conf
<pioggianelbosco> jester-: i marmocchi hanno mangiato! free -m:Mem:total:307
<nico_> è vuoto,possibile?
<glpiana> nico_, direi di no. il percorso lo hai messo?
<nico_> no
<jester-> pioggianelbosco: ti regge xfce o lubuntu, forse
<glpiana> nico_, /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<jester-> pioggianelbosco: ma i marmocchi li nutri una volta al giorno vista l'ora?
<nico_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/706018/
<glpiana> nico_, prova ad aggiungere in fondo al file questa opzione: options snd-hda-intel probe_mask=1
<pioggianelbosco> jester-: NO! iniziano a mangiare adesso e finiscono stasera..! Cosa significa xfce o lubuntu? prima avevo 8.04.. Ho bisogno di un sistema che faccia fare anche lavori tipo scanner/stampante/skype..
<jester-> pioggianelbosco: il pc è veci o e con poca ram qunidi installati xubuntu o lubuntu
<nico_> ok riavvio?
<glpiana> nico_, sì
<jester-> pioggianelbosco: o con poca spesa, se fisso, mettine assieme uno decente
<jester-> pioggianelbosco: figli o nipoti
<pioggianelbosco> jester-: figli tanti figli!! Con Xubuntu o Lubuntu posso usare le periferiche scanner/stampante,webcam?Certo che è fisso,con poca spesa quanto?
<jester-> pioggianelbosco: il sistema è sempre lo stesso cambia l'interfaccia grafica che è più leggera
<jester-> pioggianelbosco: così fai il massaio a tempo pieno?
<nico_> fatto uguale.........sto perdendo le speranze,devo?
<glpiana> nico_, se devi perdere le speranze?
<nico_> si
<nico_> hehe
<nico_> se vado su preferenze audio ,la voce hardware è perennemente vuota
<glpiana> per forza, non la vede.
<nico_> infatti
<glpiana> nico_, hai un livecd della 10.10?
<massimo18> nico_: ma ha mai funzionato quella scheda audio?
<nico_> sotto mano no
<nico_> certo attualmente su winzoz va
<nico_> è questo che mi fa inca...volare
<glpiana> nico_, fammi ancora sta prova, avvia il pc, scegli il recovery e aggiungi acpi=off   e vedi se da lì vai avanti
<glpiana> nico_, nel caso apri una console e digita alsamixer
<nico_> ok a dopo
<pioggianelbosco> jester-:  più che massaio faccio quello che le donne hanno fatto per millenni..la cura della casa e della famiglia,lei lavora io casalingo,anche così si può essere rivoluzionari! Siccome devo far quadrare i conti delle spese famgliliari,e sono contro la società dei consumi,ho bisogno di capire cosa conviene fare per adattare il pc,dell'interfaccia grafica non mi importa se se ne può fare a meno! mi importa che funzion
<jester-> pioggianelbosco: :D
<pioggianelbosco> jester-: che significa :D?
<jester-> pioggianelbosco: un sorriso grande
<jester-> pioggianelbosco: di approvazione
<jester-> pioggianelbosco: pure glpiana ed io facciamo i massai
<pioggianelbosco> jester-: la nostra famiglia sta sotto la soglia di reddito ISEE ma risparmiando qua e la ce la si fa! Wow! mi fa piacere sapere di non essere l'unico paratroll !
<jester-> pioggianelbosco: io sono in pensione
<jester-> glpiana: cazzeggia nel PA
<massimo18> io aiuto jester-
<nico_> eccomi
<glpiana> nico_, dunque?
<nico_> stesso errore digitando alsamixer
<nico_> urino un'attimo
<massimo18> -.-
<glpiana> lol
<glpiana> sparisco un po'
<pioggianelbosco> jester-: Sti caz! beato te! Per me la pensione non esiste! Ed io che credevo foste tutti quanti una massa di ragazzotti esauriti!Allora che faccio?
<glpiana> scusate, ma questo sarebbe un canale di supporto. scavatevi su #ubuntu-it-chat :D
<nico_> massimo non credo di dover cambiare pc vero?
<massimo18> nico_: e che ne so
<Nicola> ciao, è da questa mattina che sbatto la testa, quando copio le foto nella sd la fotocamera mi dice Immagine non identificata     :(
<nico_> o spettare la 11.10
<jester-> pioggianelbosco: ti scarichi xubuntu, la masterizzi e ti do una mano a installare
<glpiana> nico_, prova a scaricare la beta o la rc della 11.10 e vedi se con quella hai l'audio
<pioggianelbosco> jester-: posso metterlo su chiavetta?
<nico_> la trovo sul sito immagino
<jester-> pioggianelbosco: certo con cratere dischi avvio o con unebotin
<Nicola> glpiana mi aiuti??
<pioggianelbosco> jester-: che significa: cratere dischi avvio o con unebotin
<massimo18> lol
<massimo18> cratere sarebbe creatore
<jester-> pioggianelbosco: creatore
<jester-> !usb pioggianelbosco
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<massimo18> pioggianelbosco: jester- è dislessico a volte
<jester-> !usb | pioggianelbosco
<ubot-it> pioggianelbosco: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<pioggianelbosco> jester-: Xubuntu ci sta su una pennetta da un giga? E rispetto a 10.04 quanto pesa di meno?
<jester-> pioggianelbosco: ci sta ci sta http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/xubuntu
<jester-> pioggianelbosco: in teoria dovrebbe girare con 250 mb di ram e te ne hai un po di piu
<pioggianelbosco> jester-:  Curisità da casalingo pignolo:cos'è unebotin?
<jester-> pioggianelbosco: applicazione per fare la usb
<jester-> pioggianelbosco: ma intendi installare su usb o mettere l'installer su usb. che comunque penso che un pc di 15 anni non ha l'avvio da usb
<jester-> pioggianelbosco: di dove sei
<pioggianelbosco> jester-: sono di Bologna
<jester-> ho fatto il mimitare a bologna. donne formose e buona cucina
<jester-> militare*
<Alecv> buonasera a tutti
<Nicola> ragazzi chi mi aiuta??
<Alecv> qualcuno ha un consiglio su come ottimizzare la connesisone con una chiavetta internet?
<Alecv> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> !qualcuno | Nicola
<ubot-it> Nicola: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<jester-> Alecv: ottimizzare in che senso
<Alecv> 132 kbs/m
<Alecv> vado come un criceto
<Nicola>  quando copio le foto nella sd la fotocamera mi dice Immagine non identificata     :(
<Alecv> sia usando il tel come modem, sia usando la chiavetta
<jester-> Alecv: va che dipende dalla banda che passa il tuo provider se edge 3g o altro
<Alecv> ho attivato la unlimited di Wind e in hdspa 133 kbs mi sembrano un bel po' pochine
<Alecv> hsdpa
<jester-> Alse  ma prende in hdspa?
<Alecv> con vodafone toccavo punte di 3 mb
<Alecv> si
<jester-> Alecv: il problema è wind
<Alecv> ma è la prima volta che uso linux
<Alecv> non vorrei che fosse qualche problema di configurazione
<Alecv> il cellulare è android
<jester-> Alecv:  non penso se poi hai pure provato col cellofono come modem
<jester-> Alecv: magari chiedi in chat che ci sono i droidisti incalliti
<Alecv> android è facile quando inserisco la usb clicco su internet per pc e linux la riconosce come connessione di rete via usb
<jester-> Alecv: a mio pare è wind che ti frega
<jester-> parere*
<pioggianelbosco> jester-: effettivamente sembra che non posso fare l'avvio da usb! è sufficiente un cd o dvd da 770mb?
<Alecv> ok jester quindi linux non ha delle impostazioni per scegliere quale banda usare da chiavetta?
<jester-> pioggianelbosco: un normale cd e prendi alterante
<jester-> Alecv: penso che usi la banda che trova
<jester-> a se la banda è scarsa piano vai
<Alecv> io riesco solo a inserire l'apn e il pin e il tipo di autenticazione
<massimo18> Alecv: la banda non la setti tu
<Alecv> massimo18,  da windows, con il programma della chiavetta posso decidere di sceglire rete solo rete umts, solo gprs oppure sceglere la migliore tra le due
<Alecv> io forzo la chiavetta, cosi evito che da hsdpa passi a gprs
<massimo18> Alecv: ma la banda è quella
<Alecv> da linux questo non riesco a farlo
<Alecv> massimo18,  intendevo la rete perdonami
<pioggianelbosco> jester-: mi dicono anche che l'interfaccia grafica di xubuntu pur essendo più leggera potrebbe non essere sufficiente..!
<jester-> pioggianelbosco: basta provare, se non va metterai lubuntu
<Alecv> jester-, perdonami intendevo la rete, non riesco a capire da linux quale rete aggancia la chiavetta
<pioggianelbosco> jester-: cosa significa prendere alterante?
<glpiana> !alternate | pioggianelbosco
<ubot-it> pioggianelbosco: Il CD Alternate è un CD con la classica installazione testuale. Supporta un maggior numero di hardware rispetto al live cd e può anche essere usato per l'aggiornamento. Cerca il link nella pagina di download: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?page=Ottenere_Ubuntu
<jester-> Alecv: se usi il cellofono comemodem aggancia quella migliore e la usa
<massimo18> Alecv: e che rete deve aganciare? quella per cui hai l'abbonamento
<jester-> non centra un tubo l'os
<Alecv> massimo18, può agganciare la rete gprs oppure la umts oppure la hsda. jester-  ora ho configurato la chiavetta usb come modem, ma non c'è l'applicativo che uso sotto windows che mi permette di scegliere quale rete usare
<massimo18> ok rinuncio
<pioggianelbosco> jester-: mio figlio più grande che oltre ad essere un troll più di me è anche un troglodita mi dice che sul suo pc non c'è un programma per masterizzare,si può scaricare?
<jester-> pioggianelbosco: se ha gnome ha brasero ma k3b è migliore ma va installato
<pioggianelbosco> jester-: il suo sistema è un maledetto window,posso fare il tutto dal suo pc?
<glpiana> pioggianelbosco, guarda qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<jester-> pioggianelbosco: guarda come fare con winzoz http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<Alecv> massimo18,  rinuncia, ma i dispositivi mobili hanno diverse bande, gprs 3go umts, hsdpa husupa super hsda e chi più ne ha + ne metta, quindi nel programma che configura il dispotivo puoi scegliere se utilizzare solo il gprs o ppure usare solo il 3g oppure tutte e due. Sotto linux, non essendoci un programma apposito, non riesco a vedere quale rete rileva la chiavetta tutto qui
<massimo18> Alecv: di banda una c'è quella che ti da l'operatore telefonico
<pioggianelbosco> jester-: glpiana ho un cd-r Recordable Enrecordable 700MB, può andare bene?
<glpiana> Alecv, certo che si può impostare. apri la modifica delle connessioni e seleziona la tua connessione a banda larga
<pioggianelbosco> jester-: glpiana Enregistrable
<Alecv> massimo18,  la banda è un conto la rete è un'altra! Vabbè tralasciamo tecnicismi
<glpiana> pioggianelbosco, sì, un qualunque cd va bene
<massimo18> Alecv: allora spiegati meglio comunque segui glpiana
<glpiana> Alecv, alur, hai aperto la tua connesisone? clicca su modifica
<Alecv> salve
<glpiana> Alecv, ti stavo dicendo come fare a impostare il tipo di connessione
<Alecv> glpiana, linux riconosce la chiavetta come mobile broadband
<glpiana> Alecv, hai configurato la connessione? apri modifica connessioni
<glpiana> Alecv, vai in banda larga e seleziona la connesisone, poi premi su modifica
<glpiana> Alecv, vedi dove c'è scritto "Tipo"?
<Alecv> quindi quando faccio edit per inserire i paramentri (apn, tipo di autenticazione, numero da comporre, tipo di autenticazione) non trovo la spunta per dire all'hardware se collegarsi solo su rete umts (come invece avviene nel programmino della hawei sotto windows) tutto qui, quindi non capisco se la chiavetta internet si allaccia al gprs (ma visti i 137 kbs non credo che sia su gprs) oppure all'umts o altro tipo di rete
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> Alecv, ma scrivi solo o leggi anche?
<Alecv> glpiana, io clicco con il destro dove ci osno le connesisoni di rete e poi edit connetcion
<glpiana> Alecv, ok, vai nella scheda della banda larga e dovresti avere la tua connessione
<glpiana> selezionala e premi edit o modifica
<Alecv> poi ho 5 tab con su wired (ci trovo le connessioni via cavo) poi Wireless, poi mobile broadband (dove c'è la connessione wind), Vpn,  dsl
<Alecv> premo edit
<Aizram> ma in umts non è troppo lento?
<glpiana> Alecv, vedi scritto APN?
<Alecv> e ho tre tab mobile broadband  ppp settings e ipèv4 settings
<glpiana> nella prima scheda, mobile broadband
<Alecv> si gpl, si metto l'apn
<Alecv> internet,wind
<glpiana> Alecv, sotto cosa c'è?
<glpiana> Alecv, c'è un campo vuoto con ID nel testo?
<Alecv> si glpiana  c'è scritto number usarname password apn netword pin
<glpiana> Alecv, no fai una bella cosa, prendi una schemrata di quella scheda
<glpiana> !image | Alecv
<ubot-it> Alecv: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Alecv> glpiana,  ho configurato tutto, ma la rete dove si connette, non c'è scritto :)
<glpiana> Alecv, se non collabori non posso aiutarti
<Aizram> o.o
<Alecv> http://www.enlightenment.org/ss/e-4e944f1ad9fb89.20396585.jpg
<glpiana> Alecv, ok, allora probabilomente si può solo su oneiric
<glpiana> Alecv, aspetta che esca, aggiorna e potrai impostare il tipo di rete da quella schermata
<Alecv> cioè?
<oronzio> ciao a tutti è successo che quando collego la fotocamera ubuntu non me la rileva .... fino a ieri andava.... non ho toccato niente.... che è successo ?????
<glpiana> oronzio, collegala e poi dai nel temrinale il comando: dmesg | tail
<glpiana> !paste | oronzio
<oronzio> !paste
<oronzio> cioè?
<glpiana> aspetta
<oronzio> non mi dire che si è rotta
<ubot-it> oronzio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> !paste | oronzio
<ubottu-it> oronzio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<oronzio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/706125/
<glpiana> oronzio, non è che l'avevi staccata senza smontarla?
<oronzio> sì non smonto mai
<glpiana> ecco, non stupirti poi se non va
<glpiana> oronzio, accendi la fotocamera e fatti un giro tra le foto, poi riprova a collegarla
<oronzio> io sono nuovo su ubuntu... su windows non facevo mai la rimozione sicura... che ne so
<glpiana> oronzio, anche su windows va fatta per evitare perdita di dati
<oronzio> glpiana: il problema è che la fotocamera non scatta piu' foto... non risponde al comando di 'scatto'
<glpiana> oronzio, ci sarà il filesystem della schedina andato a male
<rocco> Buonasera a tutti, esiste una guida per cambiare l' aspetto del desktop???  Non mi piace il desktop della versione 11.04 , non mi ci ritrovo.. grazie
<glpiana> rocco, che cambiamenti vuoi fare?
<rocco> quello di una volta
<Aizram> ahhh togliere unity
 * Aizram fa traduzione simultanea :P
<rocco> insomma prima che usciva questa versione
<glpiana> Alecv, http://dl.dropbox.com/u/501082/Schermata%20del%202011-10-11%2016%3A14%3A17.png questo intendevo
<glpiana> rocco, fai logout e al login scegli come sessione gnome classic
<jester-> rocco: cambia ambiente alla finestra di login
<glpiana> grazie Aizram ;)
<rocco> pensa come sono imbranato grazie
<jester-> glpiana: Aizram sa come inciappettare la banda
<glpiana> lol
<rocco> ok all' ora riavvio grazie di nuovo
<glpiana> rocco, non devi riavviare
<Aizram> oh jester- mi sto annoiando a dire la verità
<jester-> Aizram: ma va? vedi a fare un figlio solo? pioggianelbosco invece non si annoia
<Aizram>  O.Ono glpiana una volta si passavano dei campi numerici, ma non riesco  più a trovare il sito per la 3 bloccavi con 22299
<Aizram> O.o
<Aizram> non era uomo?
<rocco> mah!!! sempre quello ho messo classico ma non ha cambiato
<jester-> rocco: hai sempre la barra laterale a sinistra?
<oronzio> glpiana: ho formatto la schedina, ho fatto 5 foto... la collego e... niente
<glpiana> oronzio, dmesg | tail
<oronzio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/706131/
<glpiana> oronzio, non gli piace a quanto vedo.
<glpiana> ora devo andare
<glpiana> ciao a tutti
<oronzio> ma che devo fare????
<cevallo> qualcuno saprebbe dirmi come centrare il titolo della finestra? compiz config non si riesce
<glpiana> oronzio, non lo so. hai un sistema windows? lì la vede?
<glpiana> oronzio, però davvero devo andare. a dopo magari
<oronzio> no ho messo ubuntu al posto di windows credendo di fare una buona cosa
<oronzio> jester-: sai aiutarmi?
<Dig> oronzio, che problema hai?
<oronzio> puoi leggere su? la cosa è lunga
<Dig> oronzio,  letto. Non è per me
<alnuvola> oronzio ma quando colleghi la fotocamera ora cosa succede
<oronzio> no ragazzi ho sistemato
<oronzio> ho inserito il cavo nella fotocamera quando era accesa
<_Best_> a domani, ciao raga!
<alnuvola> -.-'
<alnuvola>  no ho messo ubuntu al posto di windows credendo di fare una buona cosa
<alnuvola> oronzio tu hai fatto la cosa migliore che potessi fare ...
<oronzio> mica ho detto che mi sono sbagliato scusa
<user___> salve a tutti
<user___> io volevo chiedervi come si fa a fare la stessa cosa con chat facebook
<oronzio> cioè?
<Babbudoiu> ciao scusate non sono potuto ritornare ieri a sistemare il mio casino ma son tornato adesso
<user___> cioe usando irssi
<user___> da terminale
<user___> però con facebook...rendo l'idea?
<Babbudoiu> ieri parlavo con glpiana e mi stava aiutanto a ripristinare il grub di ubuntu che mi si è corrotto facendo una formattazione da un altro hard disk  , mi sono dimenticato di staccare il disco con su ubuntu e mi ha cancellato il grub
<Babbudoiu> potete aiutarmi voi a risistemarlo?
<oronzio> hai gia letto la guida?
<Babbudoiu> ho provato ad entrare con la live della versione piu vecchia e mi vede la partizione ma non mi fa accedere invece accedendo con il cd di installazione di lucid non mi vede niente perche magari non è montata
<user___> è ovvio,senza grub non puo vedere il disco!
<Babbudoiu> e lo so <user___>  puoi aintarmi te a rimettere a posto sto casino per favore?
<Babbudoiu> io sono una schiappa almeno potevo staccare il disco quando ho formattato il nuovo hard disk e non succedeva niente
<bobbybong> ! grub | Babbudoiu
<ubot-it> Babbudoiu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<ubottu-it> Babbudoiu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<user___> link ottimissimo
<Babbudoiu> si ma aiutatemi voi qui non mandatemi a leggere le guide che poi mi incasino
<user___> Scusate ce in chat qualche programmatore...o meglio qualcuno che conosca il linguaggio C
<Babbudoiu> se mi puoi guidare te perche poi faccio casino
<bobbybong> Babbudoiu, devi sapere anche tu cosa stai facendoleggi le wiki
<Babbudoiu> ma si ma io quella guida l'ho seguita solo che non riuscivo a far tutto fino in fondo perche mi dafa degli ettori
<Babbudoiu> degli errori
<bobbybong> quello che devi fare è scritto li
<user___> segui attentamente... riuscirai a farcela ;)
<Babbudoiu> ma ci ho gia provato ma si vede che sbaglio qualcosa
<Babbudoiu> si attentamente dici
<Babbudoiu> si vede che ho qualche problema che deve vedere qualcuno
<bobbybong> Babbudoiu, dalla live vieni in chat così vediamo gli errori
<Babbudoiu> sono gia sulla live ora
<Babbudoiu> sto parlando dall alive di lucid
<Babbudoiu> sto gia scrivendo dal cd live
<user___> exit
<bobbybong> allo ra procedi al ripristino di grub
<Babbudoiu> si pero' se mi puoi guidare te mi faresti un gran favore
<bobbybong> Babbudoiu,
<Babbudoiu> che cè
<confrey> ciao a tutti
<Babbudoiu> scusa ma poi li parlano del grub2 cosa sarebbe il grub2
<Babbudoiu> non si chiama grub e basta?
<bobbybong> non ti preoccupare
<Babbudoiu> no io mi preocculo
<confrey> c'è qualcuno che come me ha problemi con il video? io ho due schede sul mio HP, e vanno in conflitto, la 11.10 beta che ho messo gira solo in VESA
<Babbudoiu> io mi preoccupo
<bobbybong> segui la guida
<filo1234> mi preocculo era figo
<filo1234> lol
<Babbudoiu> allora io ti ho appena detto che la guida l'ho gia seguita io ieri ma non ci sono riuscito
<bobbybong> Babbudoiu, cerca di capire su che partizione hai ubuntu
<Babbudoiu> ma lo so gia qual'è la partizione di ubuntu
<bobbybong> Babbudoiu, è da li che devi passare
<bobbybong> se no reinstalla
<Babbudoiu> non posso reinstallare perderei tutti i dati che ho dentro
<filo1234> ma ce l'hai ancora ubuntu? secondo me l'hai formattato al posto dell'altro disco
<Babbudoiu> no non ho formattato niente ho solo formattato il nuovo hard disn non quello dove avevo ubuntu
<filo1234> se dici che ti dice partizione sconosciuta...non hai più nulla
<Babbudoiu> anche perche dal cd di windows nonmi avrebbe nemmeno permesso la formattazione
<filo1234> ?
<filo1234> e perchè mai?
<bobbybong> sudo fdisk -l
<Babbudoiu> filo scusa facciamo una cosa fammi fare un averifica dal terminale per vedere le partizioni e poi non è che non ho piu nulla mi dice che non è montata
<filo1234> te lo sta chiedendo bobbybong
<filo1234> seguilo
<Babbudoiu> adesso lo faccio
<Babbudoiu> devo fare pastebin?
<filo1234> certo
<filo1234> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ubottu-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Babbudoiu> mi puoi dare il sito ch enon cel'ho?
<Babbudoiu> a ok
<Babbudoiu> bobbybong   http://paste.ubuntu.com/706168/
<bobbybong> sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt
<Babbudoiu> ok
<Babbudoiu> poi?
<bobbybong> ls /mnt
<Babbudoiu> faccio ancora paste?
<bobbybong> vedi tutte le cartelle?
<bobbybong> se vuoi?
<Babbudoiu> scusa come vedo tutte le cartelle, perche mi sarebbe dovuta apparire la partizione ?
<Babbudoiu> non ho guardato
<bobbybong> ls /mnt
<Babbudoiu> si un attimo che ti faccio il pastebin
<Babbudoiu> l'ho gia dato quel comando
<Babbudoiu> bobbybong   http://paste.ubuntu.com/706171/
<Babbudoiu> è ancora a posto ?
<filo1234> sembra di si
<Babbudoiu> az menomale
<Babbudoiu> allora cosa devo fare ora
<bobbybong> ok
<bobbybong> sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<Babbudoiu> dimmi tutto te perche io qua sono in altomare
<Babbudoiu> ora lo faccio
<bobbybong> sudo mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc
<Babbudoiu> momento
<Babbudoiu> lo faccio
<Babbudoiu> vai
<Babbudoiu> poi?
<bobbybong> sudo mount --bind /sys /mnt/sys
<Babbudoiu> ok
<bobbybong> sudo chroot /mnt
<Babbudoiu> poi?
<bobbybong> grub-install /dev/sda
<bobbybong> update-grub2
<Babbudoiu> aspetta un momento
<Babbudoiu> ti faccio lggere una cosa che mi esce
<bobbybong> ok
<Babbudoiu> root@ubuntu:/# grub-install /dev/sda Installation finished. No error reported.
<bobbybong> ok
<Babbudoiu> dopo che ho dato il comando grub iunstal
<bobbybong> update-grub2
<Babbudoiu> OK
<Babbudoiu> mi dice una cosa che non va bene
<Babbudoiu> sara mica perche ho scritto mentra stava facendo
<Babbudoiu> mo ti faccio vedere
<bobbybong> ok
<Babbudoiu> anzi no rido il comando un momento
<Babbudoiu> aspetta meglio che ti faccio un paste perche non riesce ad accedere ad una cartella
<Babbudoiu>  bobbybong     http://paste.ubuntu.com/706176/
<Babbudoiu> meglio che vedi perche qui cè qualcosa che non va
<Babbudoiu> dice nessun file o directory
<nick00> salve, ho scaricato dall'Ubuntu Software Center il gioco OpenBVE. Sul web ho trovato mezzi e mappe aggiuntive e volendoli usare volevo copiare i file nella cartella del gioco peccato che questa operazione è impossibile in quanto la cartella è protetta. Come posso fare per copiarli anche se la cartella è protetta?
<Babbudoiu> ma questo mi parla di windows
<bobbybong> Babbudoiu, probabilmente non è niente
<Babbudoiu> questo mi dice che nella cartella windows non ci son file e directory ma che centra con ubuntu
<bobbybong> hai un disco usb attaccato
<Babbudoiu> no al momento non ho esterni
<bobbybong> vabe
<bobbybong> prodseguimiamo
<Babbudoiu> allora sarebbe che nello stesso hard disk si ho due partizioni una con sistema ntfs magari è per quello che dice cosi
<Babbudoiu> sima sara per quello
<bobbybong> exit
<Babbudoiu> a faccio exit
<Babbudoiu> ok
<bobbybong> cd
<Babbudoiu> no un momento
<bobbybong> sudo umount /mnt/dev
<Babbudoiu> faccio exit e poi cd?
<bobbybong> si
<Babbudoiu> az scusa ti seguo e basta seno' incasino tutto
<nick00> salve, ho scaricato dall'Ubuntu Software Center il gioco OpenBVE. Sul web ho trovato mezzi e mappe aggiuntive e volendoli usare volevo copiare i file nella cartella del gioco peccato che questa operazione è impossibile in quanto la cartella è protetta. Come posso fare per copiarli anche se la cartella è protetta?
<Babbudoiu> si ok ho fatto vai pure avanti che ti seguo
<bobbybong> dove sei arrivato
<bobbybong> ?
<filo1234> nick00: dove sta questa cartella?
<Babbudoiu> sono arrivato a sudo umount /mnt/dev
<bobbybong> sudo umount /mnt/proc
<Babbudoiu> ok
<bobbybong> sudo umount /mnt/sys
<bobbybong> sudo umount /mnt/
<bobbybong> Babbudoiu, sai cosa abbiamo fatto?
<nick00> usr share games
<nick00> filo1234: usr share games
<Babbudoiu> vabe penso chge mi hai fatto montare la partizione credo
<Babbudoiu> o no'
<Babbudoiu> a mi hai fatto ripristinare il grub
<Babbudoiu> cioè
<filo1234> nick00: gksudo nautilus e copia così
<bobbybong> avessi letto la guida lo sapresti va be riavvia che dovrebbe essere a posto
<filo1234> nick00: attento a quello che fai
<bobbybong> :)
<Babbudoiu> vabe adesso riavvio soloc he io la guida l'avevo seguita giuro
<nick00> filo1234: ma poi per rimettere le cose a post?
<Babbudoiu> solo che tu mi hai fatto fare delle cose in piu  della guida
<filo1234> niente chiudi nautilus
<Babbudoiu> vabe mo riavvio
<filo1234> nick00: altrimenti usa il terminale con sudo
<Babbudoiu> comunque vorrei salvarmi tutti sti comandi perche magari se mi ricapita mi puiacerebbe sbrigarmela da solo ma bo
<bobbybong> ciao a dopo
<nick00> ok
<Babbudoiu> adesso riavvio e ti dico se va
<Babbudoiu> vabe vado e torno
<filo1234> sono nel wiki esattamente come te li ha elencati
<Babbudoiu> grazie bobbybong
<Babbudoiu> mo riavvio e vedo se va
<bobbybong> ok
<neramarea> salve. non riesco a metter l'italiano a seamonkey, ne a farne l'upgrade; esiste una repo?
<filo1234> neramarea: http://www.seamonkey-project.org/
<neramarea> eh, ma io sono un niubbo... estratto pacchetto tar.gz, non so come installare...
<nick00> filo1234: come mai c'è questa protezione alla scrittura in certe cartelle?
<filo1234> nick00: per evitare di segartiil sistema?
<nick00> ma mi sembra eccessivo... uno mica deve andare a mettere mano in cartelle che non conosce...
<filo1234> neramarea: ma c'è pure nei repo seamonkey
<filo1234> nick00: non sai di cosa parli :)
<nick00> anche in windows se uno va nella cartella di sistema rischia di compromettere tutto ma c'è solo un avviso
<filo1234> si ok
<filo1234> infatti questo non è windows
<nick00> hai ragione a dire che non conosco linux, è il 2°giorno che lo uso da quando l'ho montato...
<nick00> e come capirai vengo da un lungo periodo di windows (e non l'ho ancora abbandonato su altre macchine)
<neramarea> ma se do' l'upgrade non me lo considera... ti spiego: mi serve l'ultima versione per poter installare il langpack italiano... che non è compatibile con la versione scaricata da software center... oppure mi sai spiegare come metterci l'italiano?
<filo1234> neramarea: allora chiedi in #mozilla
<filo1234> è meglio
<neramarea> ok, grazie
<filo1234> no perchè ora non posso provare Neuromancer_
<filo1234> -.-
<Babbudoiu> ti ringrazio molti adesso funziona
<Babbudoiu> ti ringrazi0o molto bobbybong
<bobbybong> :)
<Babbudoiu> solo ch ecaz non si capisce perchemi resta sempre un cavolo di problema che avvio ubuntu e mi trovo senza le unita perche non le monta poi riavvia e riavvia e tornano ma non va mica bene
<Babbudoiu> spero che aggiornando tutto a lla versione 11 sparisca ilproblema
<Babbudoiu> comunque menomale che ci sei te e gli altri seno' uno non puo' manco mettere  aposto le cose
<Otello> Ciao a tutti.
<driza> ho un problema con la registrazione di macro in libre office
<bobbybong> ! chat | driza
<ubot-it> driza: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> driza: /j #libreoffice
<bias> continui blocchi pc
<[1]ichi> ciao a tutti
<[1]ichi> ubuntu 10.10 qui, volevo sapere una cosa, una curiosità.. è possibile da un notebook linux ubuntu 10.10 riuscire a visualizzare la webcam di un pc windows xp?
<[1]ichi> vorrei farlo connettendomi via SSH, se possibile
<[1]ichi> nn ho soldi per una telecamera, che costa un botto, visto che sono pieno di notebook e netbook, volevo sapere se è possibile fare una specie di stazione di sorveglianza da un netbook linux
<[1]ichi> so che con VLC è possibile visualizzare la webcam remota, certo con qualità un po' scadente ma amen.. riesco solo con due terminali linux, ma nn riesco a farlo con uno windows... se potete aiutarmi gentilmente
<nick00> buonasera a tutti. Ieri facendo gli aggiornamenti anche il browser di Firefox si è aggiornato alla versione 7.0.1 peccato che moonlight non funzioni più, qualcuno può aiutarmi in proposito?
<nick00> Sembra che il plugin non sia più compatibile, ma mi sembra una cosa molto strana!
<nick00> qualcuno sa nulla di una incompatiblità di moonlight con firefox 7.0.1
<jester-> nick00: non va
<filo1234> [1]ichi: installa motion
<nick00> jester-: peccato, è un plug-in utile su diversi siti... menomale che volevo vedere un filmato su rai.tv e ho sfruttato greasemonkey per scaricarlo direttamente
<filo1234> [1]ichi: poi potrai visualizzare la webcam da browser "con le dovute configurazioni naturalmente"
<nick00> jester- però per poter vedere un canale in diretta ci vuole per forza il plugin...
<nico_> sera a tutti
<nico_> qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<nico_> ho un problema audio
<Uzzi> esponi il problemi, se qualcuno sarà in grado lo farà
<nico_> ciao uzzi,ho provato stamattina con un'altro ragazzo,ma non siamo riusciti a venirne a una,grazie
<nico_> il problema è questo
<nico_> non mi funziona l'audio con ubuntu natty
<nico_> nemmeno da live
<Uzzi> che scheda audio hai?
<nico_> premetto che in campo non ne capisco molto cmq una intel hda credo
<Uzzi> lo vedi dando un ls da terminale
<Uzzi> ops scusa lspci
<nico_> si fatto
<nico_> hazalia hdac
<nico_> sono ormai 2 mesi che ci picchio ma nulla da fare
<Uzzi> hai letto qui: http://www.lffl.org/2010/03/risolvere-il-problema-audio-su-ubuntu.html
<nico_> si si già provato,ma alsamixer non funziona poiche non rileva la scheda
<Uzzi> i log e dmesg che dice?
<nico_> non ho afferreto
<Uzzi> dmesg che dice?
<nico_> ecco qui ti ho postato tutto per me è arabo.....  http://paste.ubuntu.com/706247/
<noisekraft> Ciao.. Ho bisogno di una mano
<noisekraft> quando metto il cd nel lettore e riavvio il pc nn riesco a farlo partire come boot..
<noisekraft> Premetto che l'ho gia messo per primo nella lista e scaricato e controllato un paio di volte le immagini
<noisekraft> inoltre mi ricordo che una volta su wubi c'era l'opzione "avvio facilitato" (o simile) e dopo aver fatto quel passaggio andava..
<noisekraft> qualche idea?
<frezli> nico posta la riga che ti da : lspci | grep -i audio
<Guest41484> ciao, come faccio a cambiare  il dns alternativo sulla connessione? ubuntu 10.04
<noisekraft> proprio nessuna idea?
<frezli> guest , hai il network manager 0.8 sulla 0.8 , guarda la
<frezli> noisekraft se il cd è apposto controlla bene le info sul bios se hai salvato la secuenza esata del boot e fai altre prove
<Guest41484> scusa ma dove trovo il network manager?
<steven_> ciao a tutti
<steven_> ho un problema
<steven_> ho una stampante epson sx210 e stampa bena
<steven_> bene ma... come si fa a fare delle stampe in bassa qualità(per risparmiare inchiostro)...
<steven_> lo sapete per caso
<steven_> scusate sono nuovo con linux..
<Badula> ciao steven ti posso aiutare
<steven_> ci sono un casino di opzioni non so quale sia quello giusta
<steven_> Badula, grazie
<fleurtherock> come posso aggiornare il kernel?
<Badula> e semplice...ma che programma usi...ce ne sono vari e dovrebbero tutti farti scegliere la qualita di stampa...lo devi impostare nelle preferenze...!! Io uso ubuntu e Linux da 4-5 anni...
<bobbybong> !kernel | fleurtherock
<ubot-it> fleurtherock: Guida per compilare il kernel: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/CompilazioneKernel
<fleurtherock> grazie bobbybong
<steven_> Badula, open office
<fleurtherock> devo mettermi con testa sul testo per imparare i comandi da terminale
<filo1234> fleurtherock: se per aggiornare intendi compilarti un jernel....
<filo1234> fleurtherock: si ma cosa c'entrano i comandi con il kernel?
<fleurtherock> filo1234, solo passare da una versione all'altra
<filo1234> o.0
<filo1234> non ti capisco
<fleurtherock> non voglio perdere l'interfaccia grafica di gnome 2.X
<Badula> ti consiglierei di fare i progetti in open office...esportarli in .pdf e poi stamparli con un programma apposito...ce ne sono tantissimi nei Reposity...se vuoi te ne elenco alcuni io...che sistema operativo usi ??
<steven_> Badula, ma da libre office non mi da questa opzione
<filo1234> il kernel lo scegli al boot se hai più kernel
<fleurtherock> io ho la 2.6 e voglio la versione 3
<filo1234> fleurtherock: si ma che versione di Ubuntu hai?
<fleurtherock> non voglio installare la ubuntu 11.04 4 nemmeno la 11.10 non mi piace lo gnome 3
<fleurtherock> 10.10
<filo1234> e allora te lo devi compilare
<fleurtherock> ma sono talmente abituato alla mia interfaccia grafica che preferisco mantenerla tale
<filo1234> ma non so cosa c'entri con il voler imparare i comandi
<bobbybong> fleurtherock, tra un po' di giorni esce la 11.10 e avrai il 3.0
<filo1234> fleurtherock: si ma mica è detto che funzioni un kernel maggiore
<Badula> steven ??
<Badula> steven_
<fleurtherock> ma a dire il vero la versione 11.04 non mi funzionava bene la connessione internet, non so per quale motivo ma andava lentissimo, quindi ho preferito rimanere sulla versione 10.10
<fleurtherock> anche perchè mi piace un sacco il compiz
<filo1234> steven_: dipende dalla stampante, ma comunque solitamente nelle proprietà della stampante hai un'opzione per impostare il dpi
<fleurtherock> e per me il cubo è anche utile
<filo1234> comunque se vuoi metetrti a compilare il kernelsegui la guida che ti ha dato Badula
<filo1234> bobbybong:
<bobbybong> filo1234, :)
<filo1234> tabastardo
<Badula> -.- filo1234
<Badula> ??
<filo1234> Badula: eh?
<Badula> quale guida ??
<Badula> filo1234 : ??
<filo1234> Badula: non si era capito che ho sbagliato nick per colpa del tab?
<filo1234> 20:41 < filo1234> comunque se vuoi metetrti a compilare il kernelsegui la guida che ti ha dato Badula
<filo1234> 20:41 < filo1234> bobbybong:
<Badula> bah...........
<filo1234> ah bene
<bobbybong> che personcina educata
<luk_> buonasera
<luk_> ragazzi vorrei installare sulla mia penna usb sia kubuntu che ubuntu, secondo voi è possibile?
<bobbybong> luk non credo
<filo1234> uhm un modo c'era effettivamente
<filo1234> luk_: provaa fare una ricerca nel forum
<luk_> Capito, grazie
<filo1234> luk_: sto cercando ma non ricordo chi fosse, però sono certo che fosse fattibile
<filo1234> luk_: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,424723.0.html
<filo1234> cerca nella sezione live
<esulu> ciao a tutti
<luk_> grazie filo1234 ci darò un occhiata
<marker_> ciao
<marker_> come faccio a disattivare la funzione portachiavi? Ho attivato questa cosa per caso ora mi chiede ogni volta la password prima di collegarsi al router
<alnuvola> interessante questa domanda
<filo1234> marker_: intendi per la wireless?
<marker_> si
<marker_> pesnavo che mi chiedeva la password per i permessi root
<filo1234> marker_: vai sul networkmanager e nella connessione wifi spunta la voce "disponibile per tutti gli utenti"
<marker_> invece si attivtà questa funzione
<frezli> marker vai in applicazioni - accessori - password e chiavi di cifratura - password
<marker__> ok ci sono riuscito grazie
<marker__> una domanda fra poco rilasciano ubuntu 11.10 ma l'aggiornamento si può fare senza reinstallare, giusto?
<bobbybong> si
<marker__> le guide le trovo nella WIKI
<marker__> comunque poi mi leggo come si fa,,
<bobbybong> marker__, te lo dice ubuntu che puoi aggiornare a oneiric
<marker__> da Gestore Aggiornamenti?
<bobbybong> si
<marker__> grazie :-)
<pioggianelbosco> il mio pc non ce la fa ad aggiornare 10.04 appena installato,poca ram..dovrei cambiare sistema? inoltre oggi mentre mi accingevo a spostare i miei documenti su pennetta per prepararmi a sostituire il sistema,ad un certo punto si è bloccato tutto ed ora non riparte:DISK BOOT FAILURE,INSERT SYSTEM DISK AND PRESS ENTER.Che significa?
<pioggianelbosco> c'è nessunooo?
<bobbybong> !nessuno | pioggianelbosco
<ubot-it> pioggianelbosco: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<bobbybong> vuol dire che s'è fottuto il boot che devi avviare con un cd
<bobbybong> con un cdlive con ubuntu
<pioggianelbosco> si lo capisco che ci sono tanti utenti..si vede anche a destra nell'elenco!
<pioggianelbosco> bobbybong: come posso salvare il mio baracchino?
<bobbybong> pioggianelbosco,  ti scarichi kla live di ubuntu o una altra live leggera tipo puppy e se hai dei dati da recuperare li recuperi poi installi
<pioggianelbosco> bobbybong: Jester mi consigliava Xubuntu o Lubuntu,io ho bisogno di far funzionare stampante e scanner
<bobbybong> le hai scaricate?
<nick00> buonasera, qualcuno sa consigliarmi qualche software con cui scaricare un video preso da un link? provo ad essere più chiaro, tramite grease monkey ho preso il link di un video di un programma RAI, volendo scaricare (e non solo vedere in streaming tale video con software come "riproduttore di filmati") come posso fare?
<pioggianelbosco> bobbybong: mah!
<bobbybong> le hai scaricate ? si o no?
<pioggianelbosco> bobbybong:  ho provato ad inserire Ubuntu one,,
<pioggianelbosco> bobbybong: ma non lo prende
<bobbybong> pioggianelbosco, io ti chiedo una cosa tu mi rispondi con un altra che non centra una beata ......... fa che vuoi  che ti posso dire
<pioggianelbosco> bobbybong: scusa ma sto passando un periodo di incasinamento con questo pc,se vuoi pazientare con un neotroll,altrimenti grazie lo stesso
<pioggianelbosco> bobbybong: l'altra settimana ero bloccato e poi ho trovato un tipo che mi ha installato 10.04 al posto di8.04 che non funzionava più dopo avere tentato di fare un'avanzamento.
<pioggianelbosco> bobbybong: se ti va continuo a spiegare altrimenti pazienza
<bobbybong> pioggianelbosco, io non ho fretta il mio non è il mio pc che non funziona ti ho chiesto se hai scaricato le iso che ti avevano consigliato ?
<frezli> 8.04 10.04 avanzamenti di versione...... aspetta la nuova versione e poi installa quella fra 3 giorni
<bobbybong> devi scaricare xubuntu o lubuntuù
<pioggianelbosco> bobbybong:  immagino che per iso si intenda i sistemi?
<bobbybong> !iso
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<pioggianelbosco> bobbybong: ora sto scrivendo da un pc con window,ho disponibile un cd-rw 700mb su cui è registrata una canzone,si può utilizzare riregistrandogli sopra?
<bobbybong> pioggianelbosco, deve essere vergine il cd
<bobbybong> mai usato rw
<bobbybong> !iso | pioggianelbosco
<ubot-it> pioggianelbosco: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<intruder> &quit
<pioggianelbosco> bobbybong: sul cd c'è scritto Reinscriptible
<bobbybong> cancellalo
<bobbybong> formattalo
<bobbybong> ma è meglio un cd normale
<pioggianelbosco> bobbybong: non ho un cd normale,se posso usare questo lo cancello e lo formatto ma devi dirmi come devo fare!
<bobbybong> !iso | pioggianelbosco
<ubot-it> pioggianelbosco: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<alnuvola> qualè il comando da terminale per avviare gnome-keyring-manager
<alnuvola> cioè scrivo gnome-keyring-manager
<alnuvola> network-manager-gnome: comando non trovato
<alnuvola> vado a vedere ed il pacchetto è installato
<alnuvola> help me please
<Devidino> alnuvola,  non ho capito devi avviale il network manager?
<Devidino> alnuvola,  prova con nm-applet
<metallic01> #ubuntu-it
<Synaptic> salve, ho un server ubuntu  solo terminale... cosa devo fare per renderlo accessibile anche in modalità grafica?
<webpower> devi installarci il server grafico
<cristian> Synaptic, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=308375.0
<webpower> prova a digitare dal terminale "startx" e vedi che succede
<Synaptic> webpower ma sono su ssh
<Synaptic> se mando startx
<Synaptic> non vedrei cmq nulla
<Synaptic> sto insallanto ubuntu-desktop
<Synaptic> poi installo vnc
<FloodBotIt1> Synaptic: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Synaptic> mi sembra l'unica cosa
<webpower> specificalo, non l'avevi detto prima, comunque installa il server vnc ed il server grafico
<Synaptic> ok.. il server grafico lo sto installando... vnc server come si installa?
<webpower> trova il pacchetto con apt-cache search <nomepacchetto>
<Synaptic> ok
<Synaptic> e da windows come client cosa posso usare?
<webpower> ce ne sono a buttare
<webpower> http://www.tightvnc.com/download.php
<Synaptic> è difficile da installare vncserver?
<webpower> no
<Synaptic> non trovo una guida affidabile
<webpower> è banale, ma devi prima installare il server grafico e sperare che ti parta
<webpower> basta una minima cosa che non parte
<Synaptic> sta installando
<webpower> quindi preoccupati prima di quello
<webpower> torno subito
<Synaptic> webpower installato il desktop correttamente
<Synaptic> e pure vnc
<Synaptic> ora per connettermi?
<Synaptic> anzi... prima di tutto per vedere se X funziona?
<webpower> riavvia
<Synaptic> ok si sta riavviando
<Synaptic> riavviato webpower
<webpower> è partito il gestore grafico?
<Synaptic> ci sono entrato con ssh...
<Synaptic> cioè sono dentro in ssh
<Synaptic> ho dato rebbot.. e sono rientrato in ssh quando si è riavviato
<webpower> non puoi andare direttamente sul pc fisico?
<Synaptic> e come?
<Synaptic> è in germania il server
<webpower> ci sono degli ottimi voli ryanair
<webpower> costano poco
<Synaptic> daii :D
<Synaptic> io devo riuscire a startare vnc
<webpower> prova a connetterti con il client vnc e vedi cosa succede
<Synaptic> dice che non è possibile
<Synaptic> metto ip
<Synaptic> oppure ip e porta
<Synaptic> niente
<FloodBotIt1> Synaptic: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<webpower> l'hai installato il server vnc, vero?
<Synaptic> sisi
<Synaptic> messo anche la pass
<Synaptic> e tutto
<webpower> è possibile che tu abbia un firewall attivo sul server?
<Synaptic> root@vps-0136:~# vncserver
<Synaptic> Found /usr/share/vnc-java for http connections.
<Synaptic> New 'vps-0136.flarevm.net:1 (root)' desktop is vps-0136.flarevm.net:1
<Synaptic> Creating default startup script /root/.vnc/xstartup
<Synaptic> Starting applications specified in /root/.vnc/xstartup
<FloodBotIt1> Synaptic: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Synaptic> Log file is /root/.vnc/vps-0136.flarevm.net:1.log
<Synaptic> ma nn posso startare teamviewer
<Synaptic> ghghg
<Synaptic> ora provo
<Synaptic> riuscissi a leggere id e pass
<luigiuzzo> disconnect
#ubuntu-it 2011-10-12
<luigiuzzo> disconnect
<seawolf> we nerds nel cazzo,siete svegli ?
<seawolf> dai chi mi fa una bella ! chat del piffero ?
<fleurtherock> ciao ragazzi sto cercando di scaricare il kernel dal sito www.kernel.org
<fleurtherock> ma voi avete difficolta a scaricarlo?
<_Best_> Buongiorno.. #Tardi... :)
<pioggianelbosco> Buongiorno,come si fa ad entrare in chat?
<pioggianelbosco> buongiorno
<enzotib> !chat | pioggianelbosco
<ubot-it> pioggianelbosco: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<harlock_> buongiorno a tutti
<harlock_> anche se non per me
<harlock_> ieri sera ho lanciato un file in formato *.exe che mi ha cancellato tutti i file che avevo sul desktop lasciandomi solo le cartelle vuote
<harlock_> che posso fare per recuperare qualcosa?
<enzotib> !info testdisk
<ubot-it> testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.11-2 (natty), package size 1558 kB, installed size 4612 kB
<enzotib> harlock_, nel pacchetto testdisk c'è il programma photorec, che permette di recuperare roba cancellata
<enzotib> harlock_, sarebbe bene non accedere al disco, magari entrando con livecd/iveusb
<harlock_> lo scarico con ubuntu software center?
<enzotib> sì
<enzotib> ma ripeto, meglio farlo da livecd, lo installi lì e vai
<harlock_> lo sto scaricando in questo momento
<harlock_> cosa potrebbe succedere se lo faccio senza livecd
<enzotib> harlock_, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RecuperoDati/Estrazione
<_Best_> riavvio Windows.. a frappè.. :)
<enzotib> harlock_, può succedere che i blocchi che erano occupati da quei files, ormai considerati liberi, possano essere sovrascritti da altri files
<harlock_> ok ci provo
<harlock_> ma come mai un file.exe è riuscito a cancellare tutto sul desktop di ubuntu?
<_Best_> Rieccolo  :)
<glpiana> ola
<pioggianelbosco> enzotib: e a tutti: Allora per l'ennesima volta riprendo da capo! Cercherò di essere il più schematico..IL MIO PC:Mem:total:315176,Used:304220,Free:10956,free -m:Total:307,Used:292,Free14.Se ho capito bene con questi valori l'interfaccia grafica di 10.04 è troppo pesante e quindi è tutto rallentato perciò va in Crash?
<glpiana> pioggianelbosco, non penso vada in crash per la scarsa ram, a meno che tu non avvii applicazioni ion continuazione per vendetta del fatto che no si aprono
<neramarea> buongiorno a tutti; qualcuno conosce seamonkey? ho difficoltà nel capire come gestire account multipli (tipo i filtri di evolution), e sul canale mozilla c'è il deserto da giorni...
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<glpiana> neramarea, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SeaMonkey guarda se qui trovi qualcosa di utile
<pioggianelbosco> glpiana: non si aprono cosa?Non mi sembra di avere usato applicazioni più di tanto e poi per aprire cosa?
<neramarea> glpiana no, già spulciato... è una bella reclame, ma niente più...
<glpiana> pioggianelbosco, se non apri applicazioni e non sono loro a crashare, cos'è che crasha?
<glpiana> neramarea, e nella documentazione di seamonkey?
<neramarea> manco. inizio a pensare che non sia possibile, e che nella mia colonnina a sinistra dovrò tenermi separati glia ccount libero e fastweb...
<pioggianelbosco> glpiana: forse ho usato il termine Crash in maniera impropria? Ieri mentre mi accingevo a trasferire i miei documenti su una pennetta ad un certo punto si è bloccato e nel riavviare è apparso:Disk Boot filure,insert system disk..
<glpiana> neramarea, http://www.mozillaitalia.org/home/prodotti/seamonkey/ qui parla di account multipli
<glpiana> pioggianelbosco, hai detto che hai la 10.04?
<neramarea> è la stessa pagina di prima, ma in italiano... e non mi è stata d'aiuto, ahimè. tranquillo, continuo a googlare... ;-)
<glpiana> ok :)
<pioggianelbosco> glpiana: glpiana Si! Mi è stata installata da un tipo che mi ha salvato i midi documenti dall'hard disk a causa del blocco di 8,04 che mi ha dovuto sostituire con 10,04,8.04 prima di bloccarsi a causa del tentativo di avanzamento e aggiornamenti che feci settimana scorsa andava benissimo.
<glpiana> pioggianelbosco, con 300 mega di ram secondo me devi usare una interfaccia più leggera
<glpiana> ma mi pare ti sia stato detto e ridetto e ridetto e ridetto e ridetto....
<Drizamanuber> buon giorno, mi date il link per gli aiuti di libre office
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, che aiuti di libre office?
<Drizamanuber> non mi funziona più il tasto registra macro
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, che aiuti di libre office?
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: ieri mi hanno indicato un canale dove chiedere aiuti, sai qual'è?
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, no, ma se te l'hanno indicato non puoi consultare i tuoi log?
<glpiana> questo è un canale di supporto a ubuntu, non l'ufficio informazioni su tutto
<glpiana> se non fosse chiaro :)
<Drizamanuber> scusa
<pioggianelbosco> glpiana: Ieri il Sig.Jester mi ha consigliato di installare Xubuntu o Lubuntu,ma ancora non ho scaricato nessun sisstema,ora sto scrivendo da un pc window..il mio è bloccato
<Drizamanuber> ma libre office è un programma supportato da ubuntu, quindi pensavo di poter cercare aiuto anche qi
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, allora spiega che problema hai e chiedi
<glpiana> pioggianelbosco, è bloccato dopo averlo spento forzatamente?
<Drizamanuber> non riesco a far funzionare il tasto "registra macro", ho impostato la sicurezza della macro su media, e il file che apro NON è di sola lettura
<massimo18> Drizamanuber: prova in #libreoffice_it
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, ha mai funzionato?
<Drizamanuber> in ubuntu no
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, stai usando calc?
<Drizamanuber> in windows invece funziona
<Drizamanuber> sì
<glpiana> sì lo sappiamo che su windows va tutto
<massimo18> ops #libreoffice-it sorry
<Drizamanuber> beh, insomma "va tutto" mi sembra una parola un po' grossa
<Drizamanuber_> grazie micmord
<Odo> Giorno
<pioggianelbosco> glpiana: Si dopo il blocco l'ho spento staccando la spina..
<glpiana> pioggianelbosco, e quindi non parte più
<glpiana> Drizamanuber_, tu vai su strumenti -> macro e poi che fai?
<pioggianelbosco> glpiana:  Disk Boot Failure,insert system disk...Io il cd con un sistema non ce l'ho,ho bisogno che mi spieghiate come fare a scaricarlo,non ho mai nemmeno masterizzato un cd
<glpiana> !release | pioggianelbosco scarica da qui
<ubot-it> pioggianelbosco scarica da qui: puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<glpiana> pioggianelbosco, e masterizza come dice qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<pioggianelbosco> glpiana: cosa significa release?da dove lo vedo?
<pioggianelbosco> glpiana: Ah Si! vedo!
<Drizamanuber_> eccomi glpiana scusa, ma avevo gente in negozio
<glpiana> Drizamanuber_, allora anzitutto il documento è stato fatto con openoffice o libre office?
<Drizamanuber_> vado in strumenti > macro > qui c'è il tasto registra, ma non si può schiacciare
<Drizamanuber_> il documento l'ho fatto con open
<glpiana> Drizamanuber_, beh io neanche ce l'ho quel tasto. scusa a dopo
<Drizamanuber_> ok ciao
<pioggianelbosco> chat?
<Aizram> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<pioggianelbosco> 1°:vorrei sapere quale sistema sarebbe meglio scaricare vista la poca ram di cui dispongo? 2°posso usare un disco cd-rw reinscriptible,cancellarne il contenuto e riusarlo?non ho altri cd!
<massimo18> -.-
<pioggianelbosco> Pioggia a tutti..!!rimango in attesa che qualcuno mi agganci
<neramarea> salve. ho scaricato un file bin (sto cercando di installare utube ripper). come si apre/installa?
<glpiana> pioggianelbosco, hai scaricato la iso?
<beta28> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<pioggianelbosco> glpiana: la cancellazione del cd riregistrabile come si effettua?
<pioggianelbosco> cancellare e formattare per la iso?
<glpiana> pioggianelbosco, su ubuntu intendi?
<pioggianelbosco> No io sono qui su un pc con window ho scaricato il programma infrarecord ed ho a disposizione un cd-rw Reinscriptible su cui ora c'è un file di musica che potrei cancellare,che faccio?
<glpiana> pioggianelbosco, hai già provato a dire al programma di scrivere il disco?
<pioggianelbosco> glpiana: no,come devo procedere?
<glpiana> pioggianelbosco, ma che ne so :) segui la guida che ti ho indicato e fai finta che sia un cd normale. vedi se lo scrive
<pioggianelbosco> glpiana: non ho mai copiato ne masterizzato in vita mia..
<glpiana> pioggianelbosco, però sulla guida c'è scritto. perchè non la leggi e fai quello che c'è scirtto invece di insistere a dire che non hai mai fatto questo o quello?
<BetaBrain> Good morning .....people
<glpiana> pioggianelbosco, Avviare il programma appena installato, selezionare il bottone «Write Image» ed indicare il percorso del file .iso;
<nicotano> buongiorno
<pioggianelbosco> glpiana: ci sto provando è un pò in inglese per me..! Che percorso devo indicare?
<glpiana> pioggianelbosco, devi indicare la directory in cui hai salvato il file .iso che hai scaricato in precedenza
<pioggianelbosco> glpiana: non l'ho scaricato ancora,è su ubuntu releases?
<glpiana> pioggianelbosco, e scusa la domanda, ma cosa pensavi di masterizzare su sto cd?
<bobbybong> :D
<airgnox> ragazzi come si fa a forzare la chiusura di un applicazione da terminale ?
<glpiana> airgnox, se conosci il comando esatto del programma: killall nomeprogramma
<airgnox> fireofox mi da qualche problema dice che ho una sessione gia' aperta e non me ne fa aprire una nuova
<glpiana> airgnox, se non lo conosci, dai ps aux  e  individui il PID
<airgnox> glpiana : ok provo grazie
<glpiana> airgnox, killa firefox   o killall firefox-bin
<glpiana> *killall
<airgnox> strano mi dice che non ho nessun processo attivo di firefox ma non mi fa aprire il programma
<filo1234> pidof firefox-bin
<airgnox> filo1234 . con pidof firefox-bin mi da 1934
<filo1234> airgnox: pkill 1934
<airgnox> ugualmente nn mi fa avviare firefox
<filo1234> airgnox: ps aux | grep firefox
<pioggianelbosco> glpiana: allora vado su ubuntu releases? E cosa scarico? considera sempre la condizione della mia ridotta ram..si diceva xubuntu,non vedo Lubuntu,ma vedo che c'è anche 8.04(il mio ex che si bloccò con gli aggiornamenti),devo comunque leggere un po tutte le periferiche..cosa dici?
<filo1234> airgnox: metti su pastebin
<glpiana> !release
<glpiana> anche il bot ci si mette -.-
<glpiana> !release
<ubottu-it> puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<airgnox> filo1234 , ok grazie del supporto filo1234
<glpiana> pioggianelbosco, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/11.04/release/
<airgnox> eh ma se nn mi apre firefox come posto su pasbin ?
<airgnox> pastebin
<glpiana> !pastebinit | airgnox
<ubottu-it> airgnox: pastebinit è la versione a linea di comando equivalente di !pastebin - L'output di un comando oppure del testo possono essere reindirizzati a pastebinit, il quale risponde con un URL contenente l'output - Per usare pastebinit, installare il pacchetto « pastebinit » dall'ubuntu software center - Esempio di utilizzo: comando | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<ubot-it> puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<ubot-it> airgnox: pastebinit è la versione a linea di comando equivalente di !pastebin - L'output di un comando oppure del testo possono essere reindirizzati a pastebinit, il quale risponde con un URL contenente l'output - Per usare pastebinit, installare il pacchetto « pastebinit » dall'ubuntu software center - Esempio di utilizzo: comando | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<filo1234> airgnox: anche tu hai quasi ragione :)
<airgnox> :D
<filo1234> installa pastebinit
<airgnox> filo1234 , cos'è ?
<filo1234> un pastebin da riga di comando
<filo1234> airgnox: poi dai ps aux | grep firefox | pastebinit
<airgnox> Filo1234 , ho risolto grazie avevo scritto male un comando pkill invece di kill
<filo1234> airgnox: ok
<airgnox> filo1234 , grazie filo1234
<pioggianelbosco> jester-: Olà ciao! sono qui che ci sto ancora lavorando come vedi! mi sta seguendo glpiana..
<jester-> pioggianelbosco: aiò, glpiana è er mejo
<pioggianelbosco> jester glpiana  speriamo bene! difatti mi sembra di capire che devo scaricare 11.04 di Xubuntu e non di Ubuntu? Chiedo conferma
<glpiana> pioggianelbosco, son tre giorni che te lo si dice
<filo1234> no di più
<glpiana> pioggianelbosco, vuoi chiederlo ancora qualche volta per essere sicuro?
<filo1234> quasi quasi ti faccio io il cd e te lo spedisco
<pioggianelbosco> glpiana: dai pazienta,ti giuro non avevo capito! allora vado..ci provo..
<glpiana> pioggianelbosco, paziento? ma se sto tirando craniate contro gli spigoli!
<filo1234> lol
<pioggianelbosco> glpiana: tutto sangue versato per una giusta causa! Se tu sapessi il mio impegno politico sul cambiamento e sulla difesa della libertà d'informazione,no copyryght..ecc..vabbè..Se riesci a insegnare a me ste cose informatiche potrai considerarti maestro d'alto rango!!
<NiO> ciao a tutti
<pioggianelbosco> Il releases è un po troppo in Inglese per me..quale di quelle elencate va bene?
<glpiana> pioggianelbosco, dai seriamente non hai ancora cominciato a scaricarla?
<NiO> qualcuno mi può aiutare per favore? ho il mio monitor bloccato a 800×600. Il monitor è un samsung syncmaster bx2231. La versione di ubuntu è 10.4
<glpiana> pioggianelbosco, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/11.04/release/xubuntu-11.04-alternate-i386.iso
<glpiana> NiO, la scheda video cos'è?
<NiO> è una asus gt440
<glpiana> NiO, in un termnale scrivi: lspci | grep -i vga                 e incolla qui la riga che esce
<alessandro_> Salute ragazzi ho un problema con l'installazione di ubuntu su un portatile
<pioggianelbosco> glpiana:  bene,lo sto salvando,giusto?
<NiO> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Device 0de0 (rev a1)
<alessandro_> qualcuno è disponibile ad aiutarmi un attimo?
<glpiana> pioggianelbosco, sì, e ricordati dove lo salvi
<glpiana> NiO, hai messo i driver proprietari tramite il gestore dei driver?
<glpiana> !aiuto | alessandro_
<filo1234> alessandro_: fai l adomanda se qualciìuno sa risponderà
<ubot-it> alessandro_: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<pioggianelbosco> glpiana: posso salvarlo in Desktop?
<Trim> Ciao.
<NiO> ehm glpiana .. io sono niubbo
<glpiana> pioggianelbosco, dove preferisci
<glpiana> NiO, vai su sistema amministrazione gestore driver con restrizioni, o hardware drivers
<glpiana> NiO, dovrebbe proporti i driver nvidia
<pioggianelbosco> glpiana: ci mette un po è normale?
<glpiana> pioggianelbosco, sì
<NiO> scusate ho chiuso la chat per sbaglio
<glpiana> NiO, dovrebbe proporti i driver nvidia
<NiO> glpiana, non ho nessun gestone driver con restrizione
<NiO> ho solo driver hardware in sistema - amm.
<pioggianelbosco> jester-: hai ragione glpiana  oltre ad essere gentile e paziente sa spiegare con chiarezza,forse ci arriverò senza troppi altri intoppi.
<filo1234> NiO: è quello
<NiO> non trova nulla glpiana e filo1234
<alessandro_> sono riuscito ad installare ubuntu su un Acer Aspire 3050 ma al primo avvio il sistema si crasha e scompare tutto. Quando faccio per spegnere mi compaiono una serie di messaggi tipo riga di comando con scritto: ... "[324.481625] EXT4-fs error (device sda1): __ext4_get_inode_loc: inode #8912124: (comm cron) unable to read inode block 35651617"_
<glpiana> NiO, dopo l'installazione hai aggiornato il sistema?
<NiO> mi dice nessun tipo.. trovato
<glpiana> NiO, dopo l'installazione hai aggiornato il sistema?
<NiO> si ho aggiornato
<pioggianelbosco> glpiana: siamo al 34% tempo stimato ancora 12 minuti,possibile?tutto regolare?
<filo1234> alessandro_: sa di disco mezzo ciucco...che versione hai installato?
<glpiana> NiO, scrivi nel temrinale: uname -a          e copia qui
<glpiana> pioggianelbosco, sì
<alessandro_> l'hdd è nuovo
<glpiana> a più tardi
<alessandro_> la versione è la 10.10
<NiO> Linux linux4you 2.6.32-34-generic-pae #77-Ubuntu SMP Tue Sep 13 21:16:18 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<glpiana> pioggianelbosco, ti segue filo1234
<filo1234> devo andare a bere
<pioggianelbosco> filo1234: Ma torni?
<filo1234> alessandro_: ma si avvia in qualche modo o si blocca?
<filo1234> pioggianelbosco: no, mi affogo nella fontana
<pioggianelbosco> filo1234: piuttosto che avere a che fare con me..!
<filo1234> :D
<pioggianelbosco> filo1234: ma n'do stai! In mezzo la piazza a fare 'stè cose?
<NiO> glpiana, ci sei sempre??
<filo1234> alessandro_: comunque puoi fare 2 cose, avviare da live e fare un fsck oppure reinstallare
<alessandro_> filo1234, devo spegnere forzatamente (pulsante di spegnimento) però così il pc è inusabile
<NiO> che devo fare?
<alessandro_> filo1234, già da live mi ha fatto scapocciare un bel po' perché improvvisamente non si riconosceva l'hdd.
<filo1234> alessandro_: secondo me quell'hd è mezzo ubriaco
<alessandro_> credo che sia colpa del pc che scaldandosi subito non riconosce più l'hdd
<alessandro_> di hdd ne ho provati 3!!!
<alessandro_> di cui l'ultimo è nuovo
<alessandro_> appena tolto dall'imballo
<filo1234> NiO: sudo apt-get install nvidia-common  poi riavvia e vedi se ti trova i driver
<NiO> ok filo
<NiO> a dopo
<neramarea> salve. mi urge aiuto: ho scaricato utube ripper da sourceforge, ho reso eseguibile, si è installato... ma all'avvio mi appare: Esecuzione del processo figlio "/home/domenico/Utube/utube.gambas" non riuscita (File o directory non esistente)
<neramarea> chevvordì?
<alessandro_> filo1234, hai un'idea?
<filo1234> alessandro_: Aizram consiglia di usare l'opzione noapic
<alessandro_> filo1234, ovvero?
<filo1234> alessandro_: nelle opzioni del kernel quando vedi il grub inserisci noapic dove leggi "quiet splash"
<pioggianelbosco> Mentre aspetto mi piacerebbe che qualcuno mi togliesse una curiosità: Quando ieri mi si è bloccato nuovamente il pc stavo trasferendo miei documenti in una pennetta per salvarli,erano aperte la finestra della cartella e quella della pennetta,ad un certo punto si è bloccato tutto ed ho dovuto spegnere staccando il cavo,all'accensione mi da ora:Disk Boot Failure,insert sistem disk...COME MAI?
<alessandro_> come faccio ad accedervi? devo premere qualche tasto all'avvio?
<filo1234> alessandro_: nello specifico avvia il pc...tieni premuto shift, quando vedi il grub selezioni la riga del kernel e premi il tasto "e" ti sposti sulla riga in cui leggi "quiet splash" e ci metti "noapic"
<NiO> rieccomi
<NiO> nulla non mi trova nessun driver
<neramarea> qualcuno è riuscito a far funzionare utube ripper?
<filo1234> alessandro ah poi ctrl X per avviare
<alessandro_> filo1234, trovato. "noapic" alla fine della riga o all'inizio?
<Aizram> neramarea, controlla se hai quella directory
<filo1234> alessandro_: non è importante
<alessandro_> filo1234, scritto all'inizio. Poi?
<filo1234> ctrl X
<neramarea> utube.gambas era in una sottodirectory. ho spostato tutto, ma ora appena clicco sull'avvio di utube ripper... non succede nulla.
<filo1234> alessandro_: all'inizio della riga cos aintendi però?
<filo1234> alessandro_: prima di quiet splash?
<filo1234> non prima di init
<filo1234> linux*
<Aizram> in che senso hai spostato tutto?
<alessandro_> filo1234, così: "noapic linux /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-22-generic root=UUID=ac86..."
<filo1234> no
<filo1234> alessandro_: mettilo dopo splash
<NiO> mi chiedo se questo può aiutarmi http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=447962.0   o farei più pasticci ???
<alessandro_> filo1234, ok. Poi? come si salva?
<neramarea> il file utube.gambas non era nella dir indicata, ma ina sottodir utubeqt... quindi l'ho spostato, assieme a readme ecc nella dir utube, dove viene cercato. ma senza risultati...
<filo1234> alessandro_: ctrl X
<alessandro_> filo1234, fatto
<filo1234> vedi se parte
<alessandro_> filo1234, parte
<alessandro_> :)
<filo1234> alessandro_: Aizram aveva ragione
<filo1234> alessandro_: allora se parte adesso lo mettiamo definitivo
<filo1234> alessandro_: appena ci sei dimmelo
<Aizram> filo1234, io ho sempre ragione :P
<filo1234> mo non esagerare
<neramarea> ...io son disperato...
<pioggianelbosco> filo1234: glpiana: HA FINITO DI SCARICARE Xu 11.04,sto cancellando il disco per la nuova masterizzazione ed ora;scrittura immagine in corso..8%,tutto regolare?
<filo1234> pioggianelbosco: dovrebbe
<Damaskinos> Buongiorno ho un problema ho un pc dove è installato xubuntu all'avvio della macchina compare la SCrivania ma niente pannelli up/down ho provato a riavviare ma niente sempre la stessa cosa
<Aizram> neramarea, a cosa serve quel software?
<alessandro_> filo1234, allora: a sistema avviato ho provato subito ad attivargli la scheda wireless (Sistema → Amministrazione → Driver aggiuntivi) ma a metà lavoro è comparsa una finestra di alert "SystemError: InstallArchives() failed" e una volta detto "chiudi"  rimane il mouse con la finestra precedente aperta. Sfondo viola senza niente. Non fa niente :((
<Damaskinos> Con gnome quando mi succede faccio killall gnome-panel con xubuntu come posso risolvere?
<neramarea> a scaricare l'audio dai video di utube
<Damaskinos> xbuntu ha un ambiente grafico diverso giusto?
<filo1234> Damaskinos: dovrebbe essere xfce4-panel
<alessandro_> filo1234, simile a prima: se premo il pulsante di spegnimento mi compare l'elenco di scritte "[  327.907214] EXT4-fs error ..."
<alessandro_> uffa
<Damaskinos> ok
<filo1234> alessandro_: ovvio non abbiamo impostato l amodifica definitivamente
<alessandro_> filo1234, mmm... quindi?
<NiO> ok grazie cmq buon pomeriggio
<filo1234> alessandro_: quindi riparti come prima e poi dimmi quando sei in grafica senza fare di testa tua
<filo1234> alessandro_: e se non sei connesso non puoi installare driver proprietari
<Damaskinos> filo1234: ma con killall ? oppure solo xfce4-panel?
<alessandro_> filo1234, d'accordo, sorry. Sto riavviando
<steph7> neramarea, mai provato youtube-mp3.com?
<filo1234> Damaskinos: non ho capito cosa devi fare, ti ho solo detto com esi chiama il gestore dei pannelli
<Damaskinos> filo1234: non mi compaiono i pannelli all'avvio di xubuntu
<neramarea> no, steph7 ora ci guardo
<alessandro_> filo1234, "Operating System not found". Si scalda subito e non vede l'hdd neanche dal bios. Se aspetto un po' parte
<filo1234> Damaskinos: allora dai xfce4-panel
<filo1234> Damaskinos: allora dai xfce4-panel &
<filo1234> alessandro_: senti butta quella baccinella
<Damaskinos> filo1234: questo xfce4-panel &?
<filo1234> si
<filo1234> alessandro_: Ubuntu non fa miracoli con pc di barbie
<alessandro_> filo1234, beh è un vero peccato visto che è come nuovo... :(
<filo1234> alessandro_: prova un'altra versione
<Damaskinos> filo1234: ok grazie A presto Cioa
<alessandro_> filo1234, ma dici sempre di ubuntu? Secondo me è un chiaro problema di hardware
<Aizram> alessandro_, prova da live. Se non hai nulla sul quel pc prova a formattare l'hd
<Aizram> quanti hd hai nel pc? solo quello?
<alessandro_> Aizram, nel pc ho installato da poco il sistema operativo ma senza gli aggiornamenti altrimenti mi generava errori
<alessandro_> filo1234, Aizram: il sistema è partito e ho la grafica
<filo1234> alessandro_: apri un terminale
<Aizram> in 20 minuti?
<filo1234> Aizram: è diesel
<alessandro_> filo1234, Aizram: fatto
<filo1234> alessandro_: gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<jester-> filo1234: chissà se iniezione common rail
<alessandro_> filo1234, fatto
<filo1234> alessandro_: fai ccome prima aggiungi noapic a fianco a quiet splash
<filo1234> alessandro_: dopodichè salva e dai sudo update-grub
<alessandro_> filo1234, fatto
<filo1234> fai un riavvio e vedi un po'
<alessandro_> filo1234, provo
<filo1234> se parte regolarmente...sempre entro i 20 minuti canonici
<alessandro_> filo1234, partito :D
<alessandro_> adesso?
<filo1234> alessandro_: adesso boh usalo
<alessandro_> filo1234, ahah va bene d'accordo
<alessandro_> adesso lo posso anche buttare... :D
<filo1234> direi di si
<filo1234> lol
<alessandro_> ehehe
<alessandro_> filo1234, allora grazie
<alessandro_> davvero
<Aizram> ovviamente ha fatto tutto filo1234
<Aizram> ###@@@!!!!!
<alessandro_> filo1234, ho provato ad installare la scheda wireless ma mi da lo stesso errore :(
<alessandro_> filo1234, sembra che "spenga" l'hard disk
<alessandro_> filo1234, grazie in ogni caso
<Aizram> buttale
<Aizram> buttala
<Aizram> e ovviamente sepre e solo filo1234
<Aizram> alessandro_, ti espolderà il pc :D
<alessandro_> Aizram, haha può essere che risolvo semplicemente con un piedistallo con le ventole?
<Aizram> chiedi a filo1234
<alessandro_> Aizram, però posso smontarlo e pulire un po' la ventola, che mi ricordo che spesso bastava quello...
<alessandro_> filo1234, secondo te me la risolvo con un piedistallo con le ventole?
<max230664> quale è il miglior programma per la gestione delle finanze personali su Ubuntu?
<bobbybong> !info grisbi
<ubot-it> grisbi (source: grisbi): personal finance management program. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.0-1 (natty), package size 490 kB, installed size 1412 kB
<filo1234> max230664: ce ne sono un bel po'
<bobbybong> non so' se è il migliore
<filo1234> !gnucash
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'gnucash'
<max230664> suggeriscimene alcuni.....
<filo1234> !info gnucash
<ubot-it> gnucash (source: gnucash): personal and small-business financial-accounting software. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:2.4.2-1ubuntu1 (natty), package size 1683 kB, installed size 5812 kB
<filo1234> !info homebank
<ubot-it> homebank (source: homebank): Manage your personal accounts at home. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.3-0ubuntu1 (natty), package size 253 kB, installed size 1076 kB
<massimo18> !info skrooge
<ubot-it> skrooge (source: skrooge): personal finance manager for KDE. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.7.3.2-1ubuntu1 (natty), package size 871 kB, installed size 4932 kB
<max230664> ok grazie a tutti li proverò con calma
<pamaverk> buongiorno!
<luther> ciao atutti ho bisogno di una mano
<glpiana> !aiuto | luther
<ubot-it> luther: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<luther> chiedo scusa
<glpiana> e non chiedere scusa :)
<luther> e va be nn chiedo scusa
<luther> son passato a gnome  3
<glpiana> luther, ti fermo al volo
<glpiana> luther, non c'è supporto su software esterno ai repository ufficiali. passa su #ubuntu-it-chat
<luther> ok
<Alecv> buonasera a tutti :)
<Alecv> ho installato il programma dell lexmark per linux, durante l'installazione mi ho chiesto di installare xscan e ripetere l'installazione (è una multifunzione con caricatore automatico sopra) ho istallato xscan e tutto quello richiesto dal programma di installazione lexmark, quando dalla multifunzione scannerizzo e scelgo come destinazione il pc (sono collegati usb) su linux mi appare scan data transfert failed
<D4V|DE> chi mi aiuta con 11.10?
<massimo18> !beta | D4V|DE
<ubot-it> D4V|DE: se non sai risolvere da solo i problemi o non sai riconoscere i bug, non usare una versione alpha o beta. Per discussioni e supporto alle versioni in sviluppo /join #ubuntu-it+1
<D4V|DE> ok
<Alecv> nessuno usa una multifunzione?
<D4V|DE> massimo18, entri di la x aiutarmi? non risponde nessuno
<nick00> salve a tutti, vorrei sapere se per sicurezza è bene montare qualche antivirus su Ubuntu 11.04 e se si, sapreste indicarmene uno?
<nick00> Stesso discorso per un firewall
<D4V|DE> x l'antivirus non credo proprio ci fosse mai stato bisogno
<D4V|DE> x firewall non saprei penso che anche di default  vada bene
<bobbybong> !virus
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'virus'
<bobbybong> !antivirus
<ubot-it> antivirus is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Clamav
<nick00> grazie D4V|DE e bobbybong
<_Best_> .. ma non siete "cuoriosi" di quello che sarà la nuova versione di Ubuntu?
<_Best_> :)
<massimo18> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<_Best_> massimo18, pensavo che si potesse parlare di quì...
<_Best_> quindi quì è da supporto "only"
<_Best_> oki
<antonio_> dopo un aggiornamento da gestore aggiornamenti non si arresta il sistema e mi dice firefox-bin in esecuzione. devo soltanto forzare l'uscita. da cosa dipende? grazie.
<glpiana> antonio_, lo fa sempre o solo ora?
<antonio_> tsolo da due giorno dopo l'aggiornamento
<glpiana> antonio_, fai una prova: rinomina la directory .mozilla presente nella tua home. in questo modo resetti firefox
<glpiana> antonio_, non avrai i tuoi preferiti finchè non la irmetti a posto o fin che non li trasferisci, ma intanto puoi vedere se cambia il comportamento
<antonio_> posso scrivere  .mozilla bis?
<glpiana> antonio_, .mozilla_bis va bene
<Drizamanuber> quali sono i comandi da terminale per montare la partizione di windows
<antonio_> ok provo e ti faccio sapere tempo due minuti
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, in teoria basta un sudo mount /dev/quelcheè /dove/lo/monti , senza specificar enulla
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: adesso provo la tua teoria
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, se da errore mettilo su pastebin
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: ha funzionato, grazie
<glpiana> :)
<antonio_> ho provato e si spegne regolarmente non mi da più firefox-bin in esecuzione. pero quando apro il browser non mi da  i segnalibri salvati e le varie estensioni
<glpiana> antonio_, sì, come ti avevo detto. ora se ti bastano isegnalibri li recuperiamo dall'altra directory
<glpiana> antonio_, se invece vuoi anche le password... boh :)
<glpiana> antonio_, avevi installato qualche plugin di firefox particolare, oltre al classico flahsplayer?
<antonio_> non so i segnalibri li posso ritrovare cosi come le estensioni di firefox che son dowloadhelper e Wot
<glpiana> antonio_, se ti bastano i segnalibri ti dico come procedere
<antonio_> tok
<antonio_> ok
<glpiana> antonio_, allora vai nella vecchia directory .mozilla_bis
<glpiana> antonio_, poi entra nella directory firefox, quindi nell directory qualcosa.default
<glpiana> antonio_, lì dentro c'è il file places.sqlite
<glpiana> lo vedi?
<antonio_> un attimo
<antonio_> ok places.sqlite
<glpiana> antonio_, copia il file e incollalo nella corrispettiva directoory sotto la nuova .mozilla. poi riavvia firefox e vedi se i segnalibri son stati trasferiti
<antonio_> non li ha passati
<glpiana> mmm...
<antonio_> ci sono le due cartelle.mozilla e .mozilla bis
<glpiana> antonio_, in che directory hai copiato il file?
<antonio_> .mozilla e poi firefox
<glpiana> antonio_, e poi qualcosa.default?
<antonio_> no in default
<glpiana> antonio_, devi metterlo in quella directory
<antonio_> ok
<glpiana> poi riprova
<antonio_> ok tutto a posto i segnalibri son stati trasferit.
<glpiana> bien :)
<glpiana> antonio_, se noti che si ripropone il problema dopo aver installato qualche plugin, prova a alevare il plugin in questione e vedi se risolve
<antonio_> ok. mi dicevi delle password le uniche che ho son della posta elettronica
<kin3> salve
<glpiana> antonio_, se te le ricordi basta reimmetterle
<kin3> ciao raga volevo sapere quando c'è il rilascio finale di 11.10
<kin3> '
<antonio_> tsi certo la controllo da thunderbird i due account che ho
<glpiana> antonio_, ah bon, allora non ci son problemi
<glpiana> kin3, domani in teoria
<antonio_> tgrazie mille  ealla prossima
<glpiana> antonio_, ciao ciao
<kin3> aa grazie
<kin3> no perché volevo scaricare la beta
<kin3> ma allora aspetto
<glpiana> kin3, dovrebbe esserci la rc se ti interessa
<kin3> dove la trovo?
<glpiana> kin3, cerco e ti dico
<kin3> ok
<kin3> glpiana, mi sa che non c'è la rc cmq...solamente beta e daily build
<glpiana> kin3, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ sì è daily build, era rc
<kin3> grazie mille
<e-DIO-t> mmh: se installo lxde non succede niente di grave a gnome vero?!
<glpiana> e-DIO-t, no
<filo1234> no m amischi tutte le applicazioni
<e-DIO-t> filo1234, mmmmmmmh in che senso? Oltre ai vari gQualsiasiCosa mi ritrovo lQualsiasiCosa ?
<glpiana> niente altro
<sage79> salve. ho un eeepc e domani vorrei installare ubuntu 11.10. come creo l'usb avviabile da win?
<bobbybong> !unebootin
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'unebootin'
<bobbybong> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ sage79
<sage79> grazie
<sage79> scusa bobbybong  ma l'indirizzo irc della chat freenode qual è? irc.freenode.org?
<bobbybong>  irc.freenode.net credo
<sage79> si
<sage79> grazie
<Drizamanuber> voglio creare un alias, così composto cd .../-
<Drizamanuber> voglio creare un alias, così composto cd .../.../ seguito dal comando wine, qual'è la giusta sintassi?
<bobbybong> alias nome tuo comando personale comando terminale es alias la ls -la
<bobbybong> alias nome tuo comando personale comando terminale es alias la = ls -la
<Drizamanuber> ci sono riuscito!! mettendo ; alla fine del comando cd
<_Best_> a domani raga!
<pioggianelbosco> ancora non capisco come si fa ad aprire da qui la pagina chat?
<bobbybong> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<pioggianelbosco> chat
<pioggianelbosco> ! chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ububtu> configurare bene samba non ci riesco
<ububtu> cosa sbaglio !!
<ububtu> c'è qualcuno che ne capisce di samba
<ububtu> per favore
<bobbybong> !samba
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<ububtu> grazie
<jester-> ububtu: installa system-config-samba e usalo
<ububtu> ok grazie
<pioggianelbosco> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<pioggianelbosco> ircloga di ubuntu-it-chat?
<pioggianelbosco> Prego:come si trova irclogs di ubuntu-it-chat?vorrei rileggere quello che ci siamo detti stamattina!
<bobbybong> ! log
<ubot-it> Log del canale: http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/  oppure  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<e-DIO-t> bobbybong, si, ma non ci son mica quelli del chat
<pioggianelbosco> e-DIO-t: come sarebbe! per ubuntu-it c'è:http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ e per le conversazioni passate della chat?
<e-DIO-t> ...se fosse loggato, non sarebbe -chat
<pioggianelbosco> log
<Aizram> !log
<ubot-it> Log del canale: http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/  oppure  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<pioggianelbosco> ! log
<ubot-it> Log del canale: http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/  oppure  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<pioggianelbosco> bobbybong: Aizram :ma che pacco è?? non si può rileggere la conversazione passata di chat?
<Aizram> no
<Aizram> non è loggata
<Aizram> però te l'hanno detto di là
<Aizram> allora mi sorge il dubbio ... è andata male dall'oculista?
<pioggianelbosco> Aizram: mi stai dicendo che ora ho imparato anche il significato di loggare?
<Aizram> forse
<stevr1it> enzotib, ciao enzo, forse mi puoi aiutare, ho due problemi con 11.04, uno è relativo a diversi hardisk e partizioni che quando riavvio devo montare  a mano mentre vorrei che si montassero automaticamente. So che dovrei cambisre qualcosa nell'fstab ma non voglio fare casini, ne sai qualcosa?
<jester-> !fstab | stevr1it
<ubot-it> stevr1it: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Fstab
<stevr1it> jester-, grazie
<jester-> stevr1it: sudo blkid /dev/sdxx per trovare uuid
<jester-> stevr1it: e ti devi crare i punti di mount
<stevr1it> ùjester l'altro problema che mi affligge è libreoffice che crasha in continuazione ho cercato nei vari blog o provato a installare la versione da web, ho provato a cancellare i settaggi sotto la home ma nulla da fare. Hai qualche idea?
<stevr1it> jester,  non vi è soluzione? Anche la ram è a posto, crasha solo dopo 5 minuti di lavoro, sembra qualcosa collegato o quando paro un altro file, sembra qualcosa collegato al salvataggio in automatico
<jester-> stevr1it: prova a cancellare la relativa cartella nascosta nella home
<stevr1it> jester-, già fatto parecchie volte
<stevr1it> e reistallato tutto
<stevr1it> ho anche installato la versione da web 3.4.3 ma crasha ugualmente
<stevr1it> ho provato a togliere tutti i riferimenti e file con java ma nulla da fare
<jester-> stevr1it: non ti so dire, libre lo uso molto di rado, preferisco oo un me virtuale per questioni di compatibilità
<stevr1it> stesso problema anche con openoffice
<stevr1it> jester-, dimmi cosa usi di virtuale e come
<jester-> stevr1it: se è un bug c'è poco da fare. prova a chiedere su #libreoffice
<stevr1it> ok
<stevr1it> grazie
<jester-> stevr1it: win7 in vmware
<jester-> stevr1it: va benissimo anche virtaulbox
<stevr1it> ahh capito, grazie ma no io ci provo
<jester-> stevr1it: #libreoffice se non lo sanno loro....
<stevr1it> jester-, non risponde nessuno
<jester-> eppure sono sempre in tanti
<jester-> stevr1it: in inglese?
<stevr1it> certo
<jester-> stevr1it: mica tutti sono pirlotti come noi che rispondono a tutto ciò che si muove compreso pioggianelbosco
<stevr1it> jester-, scusami ma non solo non siete pirlotti anzi, ma se la pensi così,
<jester-> stevr1it: magari leopesto lo sa
<stevr1it> jester-, be per me siete un supporto non da poco,
<utoxtr> quando esce Ubuntu 11.10? quando sarà disponibile la versione definitiva?
<jester-> utoxtr: altrimenti cosa esce a fare
<utoxtr> jester-:  quando esce?
<utoxtr> jester-: nn mi hai risposto :( QUANDO esce? QUANDO sarà disponibile?
<jester-> utoxtr: 13 ottobre
<utoxtr> quindi... domani... ok
<utoxtr> strano ke sul sito www.ubuntu.it nn c'è nex news in merito... le altre volte veniva anticipata la news sul suto
<utoxtr> sito*
<lusuhard> ciao a tutti, ho un serio problema non con linux ma con w 2000. qualcuno, gentilmente, magari aprendo una conversazione privata, mi da una qualche dritta?
<lusuhard> problema di connessione di rete
<jester-> lusuhard: w 2000 = ?
<lusuhard> winzozz 2000
<lusuhard> jester- windows 2000
<jester-> lusuhard: forse è meglio che chiedi su #windows
<lusuhard> esiste? non lo sapevo... thanx
<lusuhard> vado subuterrimo :D
<stevr1it> leopesto, ciao hai idea perchè libreoffice su 11.04 crashi in continuazione?
<leopesto> aprilo da terminale e posta quel che ti da di output
<leopesto> !pastebin | stevr1it
<ubot-it> stevr1it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<stevr1it> ok lo faccio
<stevr1it> leopesto, http://paste.ubuntu.com/706878/
<jester-> stevr1it: le java le hai installate?
<jester-> jvm
<stevr1it> jester-, non ho tocacto nulla poi
<jester-> stevr1it: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<stevr1it> jester-, ok sta installandole, humm
<jester-> stevr1it: poi controlla se hai qualcosa circa icedtea
<stevr1it> ok
<jester-> se c'è sega
<stevr1it> ok
<stevr1it> jester-, rimosso icedtea ed ora?
<jester-> stevr1it: vedi cosa fa il libre
<stevr1it> ok
<stevr1it> ma strano mi sono scomparse le icone da gnome, le icone di libreoffice sotto il suo menu, ??
<stevr1it> jester-, eccoil nuovo paste bin http://paste.ubuntu.com/706891/
<jester-> stevr1it: cancella la cartella e vedi se crascia ancora
<stevr1it> jester-, dammi un ano a reinstallare libreoffice da zero, qualcosa non funziona, le voci dei menu di libreoffice sono scomparse mentre lui st aandando
<stevr1it> una mano , scusami
<Shrikan> Salve a tutti, ho un  problema con Ubuntu 11.04 sul mio portatile... funge tutto perfettamente unico inconveniente che quando il portatile utilizza la batteria, il wireless non funziona più... qualcuno sa come risolvere?
<gnux> ciao a tutti
<gnux> devo installare adobe flash player quello per navigare in internet quale comando devo dare? non riesco a scaricarlo dal sito
<bobbybong> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<bobbybong> gnux,
<gnux> bobbybong: grazie
<bobbybong> niente
<Shrikan> Salve a tutti, ho un  problema con Ubuntu 11.04 sul mio portatile... funge tutto perfettamente unico inconveniente che quando il portatile utilizza la batteria, il wireless non funziona più... qualcuno sa come risolvere?
<LincolN_> hi
<pioggianelbosco> ! chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Shrikan> Buonasera a tutti, ho un problema con il mio portatile HP  G62 su cui ho appena installato Ubuntu 11.04... funziona tutto tranne i wireless quando stacco la spina della corrente... quando la batteria è sottocarica tutto funge perfettamente... qualcuno sa come risolvere? Grazie in anticipo
<cuzzo> ciao
<cuzzo> notte
<cuzzorent> ciao, stavo provando
<Shrikan> Buonasera a tutti, ho un problema con il mio portatile HP  G62 su cui ho appena installato Ubuntu 11.04... funziona tutto tranne i wireless quando stacco la spina della corrente... quando la batteria è sottocarica tutto funge perfettamente... qualcuno sa come risolvere? Grazie in anticipo
<Dreeg> Buonasera, su cosa si può chiedere assistenza in questo canale?
<bobbybong> !ubuntu
<ubot-it> Ubuntu è un sistema operativo libero e gratuito basato su GNU/Linux. Vedi http://www.ubuntu-it.org/
<bobbybong> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<kajino> salve, ho un problema con la macchina virtuale.. quando avvio il vhd di windows7 che avevo salvato, nel mbr di quel vhd c'è qualche errore, perchè mi esce il grub rescue.. come faccio?! °_°
<Vespetto> hello
<gigirock> per rippare cd audio ?
<kajino> banshee con il plugin?
<filo1234> kajino: che c'entra il grub con l'mbr di windows?
<kajino> eh che ho fatto un casino
<kajino> una volta ke ho fatto il rescue del grub l'ho installato anche dentro win.. il probl è che devo avviare una macchina virtuale vhd nella quale c'è win
<kajino> però alla fine ho caricato la iso di win7 e vedo se mi ripara il mbr ^^
<kajino> come non detto
<kajino> non ci riesce da solo -.-
<kajino> giusto, è windows :D
<filo1234> kajino: ancora non capisco cosa c'entri una macchina virtuale in windows con il grub
<kajino> se vuoi ti spiego...
<filo1234> spiega
<kajino> ho creato una immagine della partizione di win7 con disk2vhd
<kajino> e adesso volevo virtualizzarla in ubuntu con virtualbox
<kajino> però..quando ho fatto sta copia in vhd.. qualke giorno prima ho dovuto reinstallare il grub perchè mi si era impallato... e penso di averlo installato anche nella partizione sbagliata...
<kajino> quindi il win7 che ho reso vhd.. non ha un suo bootloader.. ma ha un grub che non funziona.
<Dreeg> A proposito di grub, posso unirmi con una richiesta? Ho 4 HDD, uno freedos, due con Win XP e uno installato oggi nel PC dove ho appena messo ubuntu.. ma non mi appare più nessun Boot Menù.. sapreste come aiutarmi?
<Dreeg> Se accendo il PC mi parte subito ubuntu
<filo1234> kajino: prova a ripristinare l'mbr di windows da cd live di Ubuntu
<filo1234> !mbr
<ubot-it> Per  ripristinare MBR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<filo1234> Dreeg: apri un terminale e dai sudo update-grub
<kajino> :D figo!
<Dreeg> fatto già
<filo1234> Dreeg: e non trova windows?
<gigirock> filo1234, grub2 ?
<filo1234> Dreeg: fallo e metti cosa da su pastebin
<Dreeg> No
<filo1234> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Dreeg> ok
<Dreeg> due secondi
<filo1234> Dreeg: dai pure sudo os-prober
<filo1234> gigirock: è uguale
<Dreeg> ecco quello non mi funziona
<Dreeg> http://paste.ubuntu.com/706981/
<nannes> Salveeee :D
<filo1234> Dreeg: reinstalla grub correttamente seguendo la guida non quello che tti ha fatto fare il tuo amico a metà
<filo1234> !grub | Dreeg
<ubot-it> Dreeg: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Dreeg> Lo devo disinstallare prima di fare la procedura?
<Dreeg> P.S. perché qui su XChat se clicco sui link non succede nulla, devo sempre copiarli? xD
<kajino> tasto destro sul link e apri nel browser :D
<Dreeg> giusto xD
<NiO_> buona sera
<rass> ciao a tutti
<rass> una domanda al volo..ubuntu 11.10 esce domani vero?
<Dreeg> Quando nel terminale appare un "interfaccia" del tipo configurazione pacchetto, in basso alle scritta c'è solo <ok> non cliccabile.. come procedo da lì?
<nannes> rass: http://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+12.10+data+rilascio
<gigirock> premi tab oppure spazio,,,, Dreeg
<rass> nannes: ok di questo ne ero sicuro ma cosa è questo? http://thisisthecountdown.com/
<nannes> rass: http://askubuntu.com/questions/64284/what-does-thisisthecountdown-com-count-down-to
<nannes> !imagebin | rass, fai uno screen e posta il link
<ubot-it> rass, fai uno screen e posta il link: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Dreeg> tab, finalmente! xD grazie gigirock
<Dreeg> dove è consigliato installarlo? Dove è ubuntu o posso anche metterlo altrove?
<rass> nannes: grazie mille :) praticamente non centra una mazza con il count down di 11.10 :D Ma a mezzanotte ci sarà giò la messa online di 11.10 o sarò domani in igornata?
<Dreeg> ma è normale che installo ubuntu su sdb1 e su Monitor di Sistema appare sdd?
<BetaBrain> notte gente
<kajino> filo1234,  cmq niente da fare
<kajino> ne con il fixmbr nè con mssys sono riuscito a ripristinare il bootloader del vhd di win :(
<Dreeg> con l'fdisk -l trovo dov'è linux nelle ultime due righe? Io sono sicuro d'averlo installato su sdb1 e ora l'fdisk mi dice sdd, possibile?
<Dreeg> nella guida di installazione del grub mi dice di montare i dispositivi dev proc e sys
<Dreeg> ma non mi funzionano quei comandi, che faccio?
<ee> buonasera
<ee> una domanda...perchè con ubuntu 11.10 tramite cd /home riesco ad entrare nella cartella in oggetto quando da questa cartel digito cd /"nome directory di destinazione" (creata mediante l'estrazione di pacchetti che avevo scaricato)=non riesco ad entrare...mi dice directory inesistente...eppure ho copiato il nome direttamente dalla directory per essere sicuro di non sbagliare
<filo1234> ee: e dove risiede questa cartella?
<ee> home/compat-wireless-3.1-rc8-1
<ee> questa dovrebbe essere la cartella di destinazione
<filo1234> sarà nella /home/tuoutente
<filo1234> non solo in /home
<ee> ok scusa la domanda banale. ma sono nuovo di linux
<filo1234> ee: la /home è la directory in cui risiedono le home degli utenti la TUA home invece è in /home/tuoutente
<filo1234> esempio utente pippo, la home è /home/pippo
<ee> grazie ora provo
<ee> funziona :)
<filo1234> ee: inoltre quando apri il terminale sei gia dentro /home/$USER
<ee> se avete anche una dritta su come far funzionare un atheros ar9285 su toshiba nb250 che mi sta facendo impazzire
<filo1234> !atheros
<ee> vi sarei veramente grato
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/AtherosAr242x
<ee> ..ho installato i driver madwifi ma non riesco a risolvere un hardblock che mi da rfkill
<ee> ora infatti sto provando ad installare i driver compat wireless
<ee> apparte questo con ubuntu mi si è aperto un mondo..non avrei mai ceduto che il mio netbook potesse avere queste prestazioni
<filo1234> ee: e con rfkill non riesci a sbloccarlo?
<ee> no ..ho provato a fare unblock all
<ee> ma niente
<filo1234> però hardblock significa che hai un blocco hw non sw
<filo1234> non è che per caso hai il tastino?
<Dreeg> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<ee> no niente tastino è fn*f8
<ee> preciso che ultimamente aveva smesso di funzionare anche con win7
<filo1234> hai controllato che non sia disattivata dal bios?
<filo1234> o magari alla fine è morta
<filo1234> se non funziona neppure con windows sa di funerale
<BetaBrain> filo1234, qualcosa del bios?
<Roberto> c'è qualcuno? :)
<ee> il wifi nel bios è su on ...non saprei cos?altro guardare
<Roberto> ragazzi ma la nuova versione di ubuntu esce oggi?
<BetaBrain> ee, cercato bene iinfo sul web
<Roberto> come mai ancora la home mi dice che c'è la 11.04? o.o
<BetaBrain> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=atheros+ar9285
<BetaBrain> che versione ubuntu stai usando
<ee> forse dovrei spostare il problema...visto che i driver ci sono dovrei chiedere come attivare il tasto di accensione fn+f8??  ho cercato e provato di brutto ...ma ancora niente...complice anche la mia inesperienza..
<Roberto> nessuno mi caga...fover alone
<BetaBrain> Roberto, hai visto sul sito
<filo1234> Roberto: oggi significa fino alle 24
<filo1234> Roberto: dormi tranquillo per ora
<Roberto> ahahaha ok,grazie
<BetaBrain> ee, vorrei capire meglio una cosa la scheda funzioan o no?
<BetaBrain> funziona*
<filo1234> ee: ma hai ancora windows?
<BetaBrain> mi metto comodo
<filo1234> io mi corico
<ee> non ce l'ho più stavo provando a reinstallarlo da chiavetta bootabile ma ancora non ci sono riuscito..
<BetaBrain> intendevo quello
<BetaBrain> lol
<BetaBrain> riepilogo
<BetaBrain> ee, la scheda atheros ar9285  funziona ? e se si su versione ubuntu?
<ee> non sono sicuro che funzione perchè come detto diversipost fa  aveva smesso di funzionare anche con win7
<BetaBrain> che ubuntu hai ?
<ee> 11.10 beta2
<BetaBrain> ok
<BetaBrain> già e qualcosa
<BetaBrain> stai lavorando su una beta ee quindi che qualcosa non funzioni può essere comprensibile
<BetaBrain> adesso e collegata
<ee> ho provato anche con la 11.04
<BetaBrain> ee, e collegata la scheda adesso
<ee> si è interna
<ptux> a quando la  11.10? ormai dovrebbe essere a momenti... o sbaglio?
<BetaBrain> ee, mi fai vedere un iwconfig
<ee> ho ancora il terminale occupato dall'installazione del driver compat wireless
<ee> appena ha finito lo posto
<BetaBrain> ok sempre che non crollo prima
<ee> ...in effetti anche io ne poco più :)
<ee> altra domanda nell'attesa per avere la versione stabile dell 11.10 devo reinstallare tutto o ci sarà un upgrade per beta 2?
<BetaBrain> ti conviene reinstallare
<BetaBrain> secondo mio parere
<ee> lo        no wireless extensions.  eth0      no wireless extensions.  wlan0     IEEE 802.11bgn  ESSID:off/any             Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=off              Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off           Power Management:off            ppp0      no wireless extensions.
<ee> visto beta...................... o sei crollato prima :) ?
<ee> ..posto anche questo  :  0: phy0: Wireless LAN 	Soft blocked: no 	Hard blocked: yes
<ee> ...ok crollo anche io ma domani tornerò a rompervi le scatole....notte
<BetaBrain> tranqui ee se le rompi in modo appropriato va bene
<cristian_c> ciao
<cristian_c> vorrei sapere una cosa da voi
<ee> grazie ancora
<cristian_c> sapete qual'è il modo o sistema per poter dire a ubuntu di privilegiare un programma
<cristian_c> anziché utilizzare xev per i key binding?
<cristian_c> in pratica devo far usare al sistema keytouch al posto di xev
<cristian_c> qual'è la procedura da seguire in questi casi?
#ubuntu-it 2011-10-13
<digital1> Ciao a tutti
<domon80> ciao a tutti
<reddos> e il 13 ottobre ma non trovo dove si scarica la versione 11.10 32 bit  chi di voi lo sa grazie e buona giornata
<BetaBrain> buon giorno guy
<Alecv> buongiorno a tutti
<pioggianelbosco> ! chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<_Best_> buondì! :)
<Odo> Giorno
<Paubuntu> Buongiorno
<Paubuntu> Chiedo assistenza su come installare ubuntu  11.04 su ASUS eepc series da sd-card... Chi mi può aiutare?
<Paubuntu> Chiedo assistenza su come installare ubuntu  11.04 su ASUS  Eee pc series da sd-card... Chi mi può aiutare?
<jester-> Paubuntu: devi farti la live su usb o su sd
<jester-> !usb | Paubuntu
<ubot-it> Paubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<Paubuntu> jester che vuol dire la live?
<jester-> Paubuntu: in pratica l'installer. leggi il wiki
<alessio> buongiorno
<pioggianelbosco> ! chat
<pioggianelbosco> ! chat
<pioggianelbosco> !chat
<domon80> buongiorno a tutti
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<pioggianelbosco> mannaggia ste connessioni!!!
<domon80> qualcuno gentillemente potrebbe dirmi se posso installare ubuntu sul mio portatile ed usare la mia linea internet in wireless?
<kah> domon80: hai il mio consenso
<domon80> ok grazie
<jester-> domon80: certo che si, sempre che la tua scheda sia compatibile
<pioggianelbosco> Aizram: dove eravamo rimasti? devo avviare da dove?
<kah> domon80: che scheda wireless hai?
<domon80> il mio portatile è un pò vecchiotto, è un hp compaq nx 9105
<Aizram> devi fare partire il cd live quando si accende il pc prima che parta l'hd
<Aizram> al bios per intenderci
<pioggianelbosco> Aizram: stai dicendo a me?
<Aizram> sì
<domon80> su gestione periferiche c'è scritto: agere system ac97 modem, è questo?
<pioggianelbosco> Aizram: ho acceso il pc,e già l'ho dovuto riavviare perchè si è fermato alla schermata: PCI device listing. ora è a:Verifyng DMI Pool data...che faccio?
<domon80> schede di rete broadcom 802.11 b/g wlan
<kah> domon80: ho già controllato io
<kah> Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)
<kah> tu lancia la live e vedi se si connette
<pioggianelbosco> Aizram: Verifyng DMI Pool data...Disk Boot Failure,insert disk
<kah> comincio ad avere i miei dubbi ._.
<Aizram> pioggianelbosco, devi fare partire il cd
<jester-> domon80: funza ma ti servira la connessione via cavo quel tanto che basta per installare il firmware
<domon80> l'anno scorso avevo installato ubuntu ma non mi rilevava nessuna periferica in wireless, per questo lo chidevo
<Aizram> devi fare ipartire il cd live non l'hd
<domon80> ok
<domon80> ma il file che scarico dal sito di ubuntu devo per forza masterizzarlo?
<Aizram> all'inizio quando si accende il pc hai 2 possibilità di solito: entrare nel bios oppure scegliere (a mano) cosa fare partire
<pioggianelbosco> Aizram: calma ragazzi!
<kah> domon80: puoi fare una pennetta
<jester-> domon80: intendi la iso?
<domon80> si
<jester-> domon80: per forza
<kah> oppure fai una pennetta
<kah> con unetbootin
<domon80> come si fa la pennetta scusami? ne ho una da 4 giga basta?
<kah> avanza
<jester-> kah: sempre che il pc vecchio supporti il boot da usb
<kah> ah gia'
<jester-> domon80: scrivi (non copiare) la iso su  un cd e fai il boot da cdrom
<domon80> ok va bene
<domon80> ci provo
<kah> ma aptitude e' stato deprecato?!
<jester-> kah: in onirica?
<kah> si'
<domon80> grazie per i consigli
<kah> domon80: buona installazione
<jester-> kah: penso vada installato come synaptic
<jester-> le cose che vanno bene le segano regolarmente
<kah> jester-: rotfl
<nicotano> salve
<pioggianelbosco> Aizram:Verifyng DMI Pool data...Disk Boot Failure,insert disk, scusate l'intoppo,problema di connessione.allora da questo punto inserisco il cd?Scusa se non mi è chiaro ma prima mi avevi detto che:(<Aizram> devi fare partire il cd live quando si accende il pc prima che parta l'hd),
<pioggianelbosco> Aizram: in questo momento sono fermo qui:Verifyng DMI Pool data...Disk Boot Failure,insert disk..Inserisco?
<nicotano> pioggianelbosco,  devi impostare il bios affinchè faccia il boot da cd, avviare col cd inserito e devi avere masterizzato il file iso come immagine
<jester-> nicotano: tutto tempo perso
<salmone> \server irc.mioprofilo.it
<jester-> salmone: anmò?
<pioggianelbosco> jester-: facevi la persona cordiale e paziente,ora snobby!?
<jester-> pioggianelbosco: c'è un limite a tutto
<pioggianelbosco> nicotano: il file iso me lo avete fatto masterizzare ieri,per entrare nel bios mi era stato detto settimana scorsa ma non ricordo..
<nicotano> pioggianelbosco, dipende dalla scheda madre, di solito si accede con can pigiato al boot o F2  o anche esc
<nicotano> canc*
<asdrubale> ho ubuntu 10.10 installata secondo voi riuscirò ad aggiornarla direttamente a 11.10?
<nicotano> ! asdrubale  | avanzamento
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'asdrubale'
<nicotano> ! avanzamento | asdrubale
<ubot-it> asdrubale: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/NoteAvanzamento
<asdrubale> grazie! sapete a che ora saranno disponibili le iso?
<glpiana> ola
<pioggianelbosco> nicotano: Dunque! : devo ignorare :Disk Boot Failure,insert disk and press enter? Devo invece riavviare il pc(stacco la spina o c'è un modo per farlo?) ed entrare in bios?
<nicotano> pioggianelbosco, devi riavviare e impostare il bios per come detto , se ancora non ti è chiaro non posso farci nulla
<pioggianelbosco> nicotano: sono in bios,c'è una serie di voci,IN QUALE DEVO ENTRARE?
<nicotano> boot sequence
<pioggianelbosco> nicotano: nicotano sono in boot sequence,ed ora?
<nicotano> pioggianelbosco, imposta cdrom first boot salvi con f10 e poi esci e reboot col cd dentro
<pioggianelbosco> nicotano: tieni sempre presente che ho un pc molto vecchio..cdrom first boot, non c'è,forse c'è scritto in altro modo?
<nicotano> pioggianelbosco, se non c'è vuol dire che fa il boot solo da dischetto e disco rigido
<pioggianelbosco> nicotano:  e quindi?
<pioggianelbosco> nicotano: però guarda se ti sto rompendo fa lo stesso,grazie!
<nicotano> pioggianelbosco, quindi che ?
<pioggianelbosco> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<kah> pioggianelbosco: ha iniziato a piovere
<nicotano> pioggianelbosco, se non boota da cd lascia perdere
<pioggianelbosco> Bobbybong:tu che ne pensi?
<bobbybong> che ne so io
<kah> pioggianelbosco: elenca le voci che hai in boot sequence
<kah> non abbiamo la palla di cristallo
<kah> o meglio, 2 altrettanto fragili si' ma e' un'altra storia ._.
<bobbybong> :D
<kah> uhm, ha smesso di piovere
<pioggianelbosco> kah: mi aspettavo che qualcuno me le chiedesse,quantomeno grazie! -Swap Floppy Drive :Disabled, -Boot Up Floppy Seck :Enabled, -Boot Up NumLock Status :On, -IDE HDD Block Mode :Enabled, -Gate A20 Option :Fast, -Memory Parity/ECC Check :Disabled,..CONTINUO?
<kah> ma non e' boot sequence
<kah> cerca un boot qualcosa
<pioggianelbosco> kah: da Bios Feautures sono entrato in :Virus Protection,Boot sequence..
<Rave> ciao
<pioggianelbosco> kah: se vuoi ti elenco il Rom PCI/Bios(2A6LGS2CS) CMOS SETUP UTILITY
<kah> pioggianelbosco: riesci ad entrare anche in boot sequence o e' troppo stretto?
<Rave> posso fare una domanda?
<pioggianelbosco> Boot sequence,ci sono entrato e ti ho elencato parte di quello che c'è..
<kah> sospetto di no
<kah> quello non era boot sequence
<kah> (e 2)
<kah> (posso arrivare fino a 7)
<BetaBrain> kah, mi domando come si fa a entrare nel bios dal OS ? Ø-_-Ø
<pioggianelbosco> kah: in Bios feautures c'è scritto "virus protection,boot sequence..se c'è un altro boot sequence dove lo trovo?
<BetaBrain> boot loader
<BetaBrain> e poi su che pc stai operando?
<pioggianelbosco> BetaBrain: immagino che dici a me?
<poulsen> salve, oggi verra rilasciata la 11.10?
<kah> poulsen: si narra
<kah> pioggianelbosco: non ne devi trovare un altro, devi riuscire ad entrare in quello, seguendo le istruzioni che trovi a bordo schermo
<jester-> poulsen: http://thisisthecountdown.com/
<Guybrush88> salve a tutti, ho una domanda: dash continua a visualizzarmi dei file che ho appena eliminato, come posso fare per risolvere?
<pioggianelbosco> BetaBrain: in che senso su che pc? ho detto che è bloccato è un pc vecchio,poca ram,ma con 8.04 ha sempre funzionato bene,tutte cose già dette tante volte,anch'io,nel tentativo di mettere in condizione gli altri ad aiutarmi ripeto le stesse cose da giorni,scusate!
<poulsen> grazie jester
<kah> ello
<kah> b
<jester-> il dubbio comincia a diventare eterno: ma pioggianelbosco ci è o ci fa?
<kah> jester-: secondo me entrambe le cose
<Guybrush88> dash continua a visualizzarmi dei file che ho appena eliminato, come posso fare per risolvere?
<Benke> ma la distribuzione 11.10 non era prevista per oggi?
<glpiana> Benke, sì. è uscita
<glpiana> http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/ Benke
<Benke> devo installare per forza da zero? o posso installare come aggiornamento
<glpiana> Benke, puoi aggiornare
<Benke> perfetto grazie dell'aiuto
<poulsen> e la kubuntu 11.10?
<kah> idem
<kah> sto scaricando entrambe
<poulsen> link della kubuntu x fav?
<kah> sempre li
<glpiana> poulsen, http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/oneiric/
<kah> releases.ubuntu.com
<poulsen> ma da apt la si puo aggiornare gia?
<kah> provare per credere
<glpiana> poulsen, il gestore aggiornamenti non te la propone?
<poulsen> mo vedo asè
<poulsen> asp
<poulsen> kpackagekit nn mi dice nulla
<glpiana> poulsen, non conosco i mezzi di kde
<kah> bei tempi quando si poteva usare aptitude
<poulsen> vabbe tiro il dvd
<poulsen> e la aggiorno da li
<kah> io piallo visto che ho messo la beta
<kah> non trusto
<glpiana> kah, se avevi la beta aggiornata a due giorni fa hai la definitiva
<kah> uhm
<kah> allora non funziona :D
<kah> i pannelli ogni tanto non si aggiornano
<massimo18> ?
<kah> quando chiudi un'applicazione rimane sul pannello
<kah> mi pare sempre che l'ho abbassata e invece è il fantasmino
<poulsen> spero nn mi dia problemi coi driver nvidia
<poulsen> visto che monta kernel 3.0
<kah> ok, plastificata
<kah> devo piallare per forza, sennò ho sprecato un CD ._.
<glpiana> !chat | kah
<ubot-it> kah: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<pioggianelbosco> glpiana: hai presente a che punto sto?
<Susanna> Ciao a tutti, scusa la domanda ma non doveva uscire oggi ubuntu 11.10?
<massimo18> Susanna: infatti è uscito
<massimo18> http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/
<Susanna> scusa e come mai sul sito inglese ed italiano c'è sempre la 11.04 da  scaricare???
<massimo18> Susanna: non è uscito da molto quindi non hanno ancora fatto l'aggiornamento del sito
<massimo18> magari se porti un pochina di pazienza....
<Susanna> ahhhh ok ok :) grazie mille per il link:)
<pioggianelbosco> il cd è dentro il pc ma aspetta ancora di essere avviato..sono fermo a 'sto: Boot sequence, ma :cdrom first boot, non lo trovo!
<Saphira> salveeee
<Saphira> =)
<Badula> Salveee=)
<glpiana> pioggianelbosco, devi capire quale scheda nel tuo bios riguarda il dispositivo di avvio
<glpiana> pioggianelbosco, una volta che trovi quella pagina avvisaci
<Badula> salveeeeee
<Guybrush88> dash continua a visualizzarmi dei file che ho appena eliminato, come posso fare per risolvere?
<glpiana> Guybrush88, hai già provato a fare logout e rientrare?
<glpiana> Guybrush88, oppure a dare sudo updatedb   nel temrinale?
<pioggianelbosco> glpiana: massimo18 sentite,il pc è spento e neppure si accende,poco fa in primary slave mi dava "none" ora che ho spento per riavviare non riparte,non si accende!
<obbetto> Buongiorno a tutti, ho un problema durante l'installazione di ubuntu.. non riconosce l'hd dove ho preparato l'ext4 ma solo un secondo in ntfs che io uso per i dati.. qualcuno può aiutarmi??
<glpiana> obbetto, che versione stai provando ad installare'
<glpiana> ?
<obbetto> l'ultima
<glpiana> obbetto, numero
<obbetto> 11.04, scusami
<glpiana> obbetto, che non è l'ultima. comunque, da livecd apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo fdisk -l
<glpiana> !paste | ob\
<ubot-it> ob\: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> !paste | obbetto
<ubot-it> obbetto: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<obbetto> glpiana, poi ti incollo il result??
<glpiana> obbetto, sì
<obbetto> devi scusarmi x la domanda da newbie, ma è quello che sono.. aprire un terminale cioè?
<glpiana> obbetto, applicazioni -> accessori -> terminale
<obbetto> perfetto
<obbetto> a fra poco, grazie mille
<Guybrush88> glpiana, ora ho lanciato un sudo updatedb
<glpiana> Guybrush88, e le voci sono ancora lì?
<Guybrush88> glpiana, ora è stato tutto risolto, grazie mille
<glpiana> Guybrush88, è bastatoq uello?
<Guybrush88> sì
<glpiana> bien, me lo segno
<Guybrush88> glpiana, grazie ancora. sono decisamente niubbo con gnome 3 visto che mi fa anche abbastanza cagare xD
<massimo18> -.-
<pamaverk> salve!
<glpiana> Guybrush88, lol
<pamaverk> per le difficoltà che ho con ubuntu posso parlarne qui vero?
<Guybrush88> glpiana, non mi piace per niente e non ci capisco nulla xD rivoglio il mio caro amato gnome 2 xD
<glpiana> Guybrush88, troppo tardi
<e-DIO-t> :D
<glpiana> pamaverk, sì, se poi sei off topic ci si sposta in #ubuntu-it-chat
<Guybrush88> glpiana, lo so, però è sempre meglio lamentarsi di gnome 3 e fare il fanboy di gnome 2 xD
<pamaverk> ok, spiego i problemi:  il mio portatile è Samsung r519 con su installato ubuntu 11.04, oltre a windows vista...
<D4V|DE> ma sto 11.10 quando esce?
<D4V|DE> non sta scritto da nessuna parte..
<massimo18> umpf
<glpiana> !oneiric | D4V|DE
<ubot-it> D4V|DE: Oneiric Ocelot: http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/ | Kubuntu 11.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/oneiric/ |  È preferibile usare i torrent | Problemi noti: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricOcelot/ReleaseNotes
<SG-1> Ciao a tutti.
<pamaverk> con windows non ho problemi ma con ubuntu non riesco ad impostare la retroilluminazione, e se sospendo il pc, all'avvio, mi esce una schermata nera e mi tocca forzare lo spegnimento.
<D4V|DE> glpiana, sarebbe già uscito? in modo ufficiale?
<glpiana> !oneiric | D4V|DE
<ubot-it> D4V|DE: Oneiric Ocelot: http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/ | Kubuntu 11.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/oneiric/ |  È preferibile usare i torrent | Problemi noti: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricOcelot/ReleaseNotes
<Guybrush88> vado, addio a tutti
<D4V|DE> glpiana,  non per essere pignolo.. ma su http://www.ubuntu-it.org/scopri-ubuntu/download mi propone ancora 11.04
<RanXeroX> staranna aggiornando
<RanXeroX> staranno
<RanXeroX> io dal link che mi ha dato glpiana sto scaricando kubuntu 11.10
<D4V|DE> sn un po strafottenti ultimamente.. ricordo che x le altre release mettevano il countdown almeno 15 giorni prima..
<pamaverk> nessuno può aiutarmi con la retroilluminazione?
<obbetto> glpiana, scusa, ma purtroppo non riesco a connettermi da ubuntu ad internet per incollarti il report.. come faccio? Ho fastweb..
<glpiana> obbetto, chivetta usb?
<D4V|DE> glpiana,  ma c'è solo kubuntu 11.10? quello con gnome non c'è traccia
<obbetto> no, cavo di rete
<glpiana> D4V|DE, ma che dici?
<glpiana> obbetto, no no, dico, copia in un file e poi il file in una chiavetta usb e poi sposti il file :D
<Aizram> certo avrà cliccato il secondo link
<RanXeroX> http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/
<Aizram> glpiana, omg
<glpiana> Aizram, evabbè, allora di che si stupisce?
<obbetto> glpiana, riprovo
<Aizram> ah boh glpiana la mente umana è contorta
<glpiana> :)
<glpiana> caffè
<Aizram> yes
<D4V|DE> boh magari ero io che non sapevo trovare la pagina :°°D
<Aizram> esiste sempre la parent directory
<Badula> salvee
<Bartoloni> 11.10 is out? (on http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/ thre is final release? )
<massimo18> !oneiric | Bartoloni
<ubot-it> Bartoloni: Oneiric Ocelot: http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/ | Kubuntu 11.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/oneiric/ |  È preferibile usare i torrent | Problemi noti: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricOcelot/ReleaseNotes
<Aizram> italiano no?
<Aizram> uffff
<enzotib> Bartoloni, [15:09:00] <PartyBot2> IT'S NOT OUT!
<Bartoloni> thx enzotib
<enzotib> Bartoloni, su #ubuntu-release-party, guarda il /topic e leggi i messaggi del bot (PartyBot2), appena sarà uscita lo diranno
<Bartoloni> ah ecco un ora precisa sul rilascio : http://thisisthecountdown.com/
<obbetto> glpiana, eccoti il link http://paste.ubuntu.com/707323/
<obbetto> dato che glpiana è occupato, c'è qualcuno che mi aiuta? al momento dell'installazione, ubuntu non mi vede il giusto hd..
<Aizram> in che senso?
<Aizram> puoi dirgli tu dove installare facendo installazione manuale
<obbetto> non lo vede proprio l'hd.. mi permette di installarlo solo su uno..
<evox> ciao come si fa per resettare tutto in xubuntu  vorrei farlo tornarna come il primo giorno che ho messo xubuntu
<obbetto> sull'altro invece ho installato win7 ed ho fatto una partizione apposta x ubuntu, in ext4
<obbetto> Aizram, glpiana mi ha fatto fare un sudo fdisk.. può esserti d'aiuto?
<Aizram> no aspetta glpiana
<Aizram> dove lo devi installare su quale dei 3
<obbetto> sono 2, il primo ha 2 partizioni.. ntfs e ext4+swap
<obbetto> il secondo è tutto in ntfs
<obbetto> vorrei installarlo sul primo
<Aizram> il terzo cos'è pennetta?
<Carlin0> si
<Aizram> ha i settori messi male (credo)
<reddos> ciao a tutti mi dite dove si puo scaricare ubuntu 11.10 32 bit stabile grazie
<obbetto> aizram, si esatto
<obbetto> aizram, sei gentilissima.. aspetterò glpiana, sperando che torni.. :)
<Aizram> ok
<Aizram> ma sei già con la live? magari fai uno screen dove ti chiede di fare la partizione del disco
<sage79_> salve
<Umberts> ciao a tutti :D
<glpiana> obbetto, eccomi. ho visto il pastebin e vedo 3 dischi
<obbetto> glpiana, credo che il terzo sia la pennetta
<glpiana> obbetto, sì, e tu in che disco vuoi mettere il sistema?
<obbetto> quello più "piccolo"
<glpiana> obbetto, quello da 250? dopo windows?
<obbetto> glpiana, esatto
<glpiana> obbetto, allora avvia l'installazione e quando arrivi al partizionamento prendi una schermata e postacela
<glpiana> !image | obbetto
<ubot-it> obbetto: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<tdk200> Salve a tutti
<tdk200> glpiana,  ciao posso farti un paio di domande
<tdk200> :D
<glpiana> tdk200, chiedi al canale :)
<tdk200> ok io ho appena finiti di installare ubuntu sul pc fisso
<obbetto> glpiana, ok
<tdk200> sopo che l'ho installato ha degli alti e bassi con la ventola
<glpiana> tdk200, hai anche aggiornato?
<Aizram> e io che avevo detto?
<Aizram> ufff
<Aizram> nessuno mi considera :(
<tdk200> che cerca di raffreddare la cpu che va autimaticamente al 100%
<glpiana> Aizram, lol
<tdk200> poi scende ad una velocità accettabile
<glpiana> tdk200, controlla con top cosa portala cpu al 100%
<tdk200> ho fatto gli aggiornamenti
<tdk200> io stavo vedendo con monitor di sistema ma nn mi dava nessuna applicazione
<tdk200> che usava la cpu al 100 %
<glpiana> tdk200, controlla con top cosa portala cpu al 100%
<tdk200> top è un softwarew?
<glpiana> tdk200, scrivi top nel temrinale
<tdk200> Htop
<newlife> ciao a tutti :)
<glpiana> tdk200, top. poi se vuoi usare htop usa htop
<newlife> jester-: dovrei disturbarti per due cose particolari.... posso in query?
<tdk200> mi dice root usa 99%
<Umberts> a chi posso chiedere un aiutino pur io? :D
<Umberts> che sono parecchio arrugginito, e quando ho lasciato ubuntu non ero proprio una cima
<glpiana> !aiuto | Umberts
<ubot-it> Umberts: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<glpiana> !paste | tdk200
<ubot-it> tdk200: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<tdk200> cmq in poche parole vede la cpu del pentium 4 in due core dentro monitor di sistema
<glpiana> -.-
<massimo18> ?
<glpiana> tdk200, se dai top nel terminale vedi quale applicazione si sta succhiando la cpu
<tdk200> ecco
<enzotib> 15:21 <@PartyBot1> d1b: YES, it's out!!!
<Umberts> winzozz mi è esploso, ed avevo ubuntu non aggiornato. ho cambiato la passwd da terminale di emergenza ma ora non mi fa installare nulla perché credo che i repository siano intasati. se provo dal gestore aggiornamenti mi dice che c'è la versione 9.04, ma non riesce
<glpiana> Umberts, anzitutto dai gksu software-properties-gtk e cambia server nella prima schermata. vedi se il problema persiste
<tdk200> http://paste.ubuntu.com/707341/
<glpiana> tdk200, porta pazienza e aspetta che update-apt-xapi finisca. oppure uccidi il processo se hai fretta
<SaaMmY1> salve
<Umberts> Impossibile scaricare tutti gli indici dell'archivio
<Umberts> me lo da per quealsiasi cosa voglia scaricare
<glpiana> Umberts, hai già cmabiato server?
<Umberts> si
<glpiana> Umberts, chiudi il sofwtare-properties e vai nel temrinale
<tdk200> no aspetto però continua a salire e scendere. a video però non ho nessuna installazione di aggiormanento o quant'altro. glpian
<glpiana> Umberts, scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<glpiana> !paste | Umberts copia tutto
<ubot-it> Umberts copia tutto: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> tdk200, lo so, è un aggiornamento di indici che fa apt per i fatti suoi
<spacexplorer> eccomi di ritorno :-)
<tdk200> a ok
<Umberts> http://paste.ubuntu.com/707342/
<tdk200> ecco che risaleeee :S
<glpiana> Umberts, riapri software-properties-gtk
<tdk200> cmq glpiana un'altra questione voglio indicarti è broadcom BCM4318 il pc mi dice che manca il firmware per utilizzarla come posso Inserirlo?
<pioggianelbosco> il pc ha voluto riavviarsi ed avrei trovato Boot sequence :A,C,SCSI ;devo cambiare posizione per la lettura da CD?
<glpiana> tdk200, harwdare drivers non ti propone nulla?
<glpiana> pioggianelbosco, prova con scsi se il cd è scsi. se no non lo vede
<tdk200> dici come hardware aggiuntivo? se intendi quello niente
<tdk200> apparte la scheda video che ho già installato
<Umberts> ci sono glpiana
<glpiana> Umberts, vai nei softwrae di terze parti e togli la spunta a tutto qquello che vedi
<Umberts> k
<Umberts> rilancio?
<Umberts> l'update?
<glpiana> Umberts, sì
<tdk200> cosa posso fare allora per quella broadcom? glpiana ?
<Umberts> http://paste.ubuntu.com/707345/ idem con patate
<glpiana> tdk200, metti lsmod   su pastebin
<Umberts> è una congiura :V
<glpiana> Umberts, cambia server, prendi garr o fastbull
<tdk200> http://paste.ubuntu.com/707346/ eccolo glpiana
<glpiana> tdk200, scrivi: sudo rmmod b43
<glpiana> tdk200, poi dai: sudo modprobe b43                     e poi dmesg | tail
<glpiana> tdk200, metti l'utlimo comnado su apstebin
<glpiana> *pastebin
<Umberts> cambiato con ubuntu.fastbull.org/ubuntu e lanciato ancora l'update, uguale @.@
<Aizram> metti su pastebin il sources.list
<glpiana> Umberts, allora ormai 9.04 non ha più server
<Umberts> magari 9.04 :V
<Umberts> 8.10
<jester-> Umberts: pace all'anima sua
<Umberts> ho messo l'iso su pennina usb, cambiato l'ordine di boot
<Umberts> manco me lo fa installare
<Umberts> avessi un diamine di dvd
<tdk200> http://paste.ubuntu.com/707347/ ecco glpiana
<drizamanuber> ho installato debian, adesso mi parte il suo grub, come faccio a rimettere quello di ubuntu all'avvio?
<Aizram> è perchè è vecchio
<glpiana> tdk200, scrivi: wget http://downloads.openwrt.org/sources/broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5.tar.bz2
<Umberts> grazie mille dell'aiuto comunque :D
<jester-> drizamanuber: è uguale se ha trovato pure ubuntu
<tdk200> ok sta andando
<tdk200> Dopo andrà tutto ok??
<tdk200> a no
<tdk200> ha salvato il file tar giusto?
<drizamanuber> jester-: si, ok, ma come è possibile rimetteerlo? se voglio togliere debian?
<glpiana> tdk200, aspetta, con calma
<glpiana> tdk200, ora scrivi: tar xjf broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5.tar.bz2
<tdk200> no scusami credevo nn ci fosse altro da fare
<tdk200> Fatto
<jester-> drizamanuber: installerai un sudo grub-install /dev/sda e sudo update-grub da ubuntu
<glpiana> tdk200, cd broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5/driver
<tdk200> sono nella cartella
<drizamanuber> jester-: dopo sda devo mettere il numero della partizione in cui c'è ubuntu?
<glpiana> tdk200, sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<obbetto> glpiana, http://imagebin.org/178797
<obbetto> esce solo questo
<jester-> drizamanuber: no solo sda che va su mbr non su partizione
<drizamanuber> ok provo subito
<tdk200> ha installato
<tdk200> adesso devo fare altro riavviando oppure gia posso provarla?
<glpiana> obbetto, spra c'è selezionar eil disco
<obbetto> glpiana, come ti dicevo esce solo quello nella lista
<drizamanuber> fatto ora riavvio, poi ti dico
<glpiana> obbetto, se clicchi non da altro?
<obbetto> no
<glpiana> tdk200, sudo b43-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware/ wl_apsta_mimo.o
<glpiana> obbetto, allora non so
<Aizram> obbetto, usa manuale
<Aizram> e così per forza credo glpiana se gli dice di installare accanto a win7
<Aizram> trova solo quello di hd
<tdk200> è partita glpiana
<tdk200> c'è da fare altro o riavvio??
<obbetto> non posso fare nient'altro??
<obbetto> aizram, non è già la manuale?
<Aizram> ma non credo
<glpiana> tdk200, sudo rmmod b43
<glpiana> obbetto, segui bene Aizram
<Aizram> eh glpiana spetta che io non ho tempo
<drizamanuber_> jester-: grazie, ha funzionato alla perfezione
<glpiana> tdk200, ora: sudo modprobe b43
<obbetto> aizram, dimmi più o meno che devo fare e vedo di cavarmela io in qualche modo se hai da fare
<tdk200> non devo fare altro adesso??
<Aizram> allora non ricordo molto bene l'installer di ubuntu
<Aizram> fai uno screen prima schermata prima
<obbetto> sono andato per via obbligata
<glpiana> tdk200, ora scrivi: sudo iwlist scan
<tdk200> cmq glpiana credo che il problema della ventola che aumenta e diminuisce forse è dovuto dai drivere della scheda video
<obbetto> non c'erano altre opzioni
<tdk200> lo metto in un pastebin?
<glpiana> sì
<newlife> ciao jester- :) avrei bisogno di te un secondo in query posso?
<tdk200> http://paste.ubuntu.com/707354/ eccolo
<jester-> newlife: avanti coi carri
<tdk200> vedi che ho 2 schede di reti una usb che dopo tolgo
<tdk200> usb wifi
<Aizram> uffff
<tdk200> e l'al'tra era questa broadcom
<Aizram> non è un raid?
<Aizram> no?
<tdk200> l'altra*
<Aizram> io devo preparare merenda non posso
<Aizram> aiutarti
<obbetto> vabbè me la vedo io, non fa niente
<obbetto> buona serata
<Aizram> ma ascolta
<Aizram> da live
<sage79_> sulla 11.10 c'è synaptic?
<tdk200> e per stare collegato ho fato un hotspot da winzozz da un netbook :S
<Aizram> invece di fare l'installazione
<Aizram> prova ad usarla e da lì guarda gparted cosa ti indica
<obbetto> già provato
<obbetto> sembra normale
<glpiana> tdk200, vanno tutte e due ora
<tdk200> wa no il gestore aggiornamenti mi dice che c'è una versione nuova 11.10
<Aizram> prova a riformattare le partizioni di ubuntu e la swap con gparted
<tdk200> mica si cambia qualcosa sulla scheda di rete broadcom adesso??
<Aizram> ci sarà pure un perchè
<glpiana> no, non cambia
<Aizram> io devo assentarmi
<obbetto> ciao
<tdk200> Okkai allora provo ad aggiornare e vedo che succede :S
<tdk200> avanzamento versione sperado che va tutto ok
<tdk200> cmq glpiana volevo anche chiederti come mai ubuntu sta peggiorando un pò a livello di pesantezza software
<tdk200> la sua politica nn era di fare un OS sempre prestante??
<tdk200> pian piano sta arrivando a livello di vista :S
<glpiana> !chat | tdk200
<ubot-it> tdk200: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<PIOGGIANELBOSCO> glpiana: il cd è quello che mi avete fatto masterizzare ieri :http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/11.04/release/xubuntu-11.04-alternate-i386.iso
<ranxerox> ho appena installato oneiric ma dai repository manca libpam-usb come mai ?
<glpiana> PIOGGIANELBOSCO, ci mancherebbe solo che ne avessi fatto un altro :D
<cevallo> mi trovavo così bene con maverick che passare a natty mi è pianto il cuore ora col caxxo che passo a oneiric
<ranxerox> cevallo: anche io :(
<PIOGGIANELBOSCO> glpiana: qualcuno mi suggerisce di chiedere se il cd è stato masterizzato in disco di avvio?
<glpiana> !chat | cevallo
<ubot-it> cevallo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> PIOGGIANELBOSCO, hai usato il programma consigliato dalla guida per masterizzarlo?
<ranxerox> glpiana: come faccio a sapere il perche del mancato inserimento nei repository di libpam-usb
<glpiana> ranxerox, e che ne so?
<glpiana> ranxerox, chiedu su #ubuntu-it-dev
<glpiana> *chiedi
<Carlin0> !info libpam-usb
<ubot-it> libpam-usb (source: libpam-usb): PAM module for authentication with removable USB block devices. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.4.2-1.1 (natty), package size 33 kB, installed size 148 kB
<ranxerox> ok
<PIOGGIANELBOSCO> glpiana: infrarecorder!
<glpiana> PIOGGIANELBOSCO, allora sarà masterizzato correttamente. ma il tuo problema è dire al pc di avviarsi da cd
<PIOGGIANELBOSCO> glpiana:  esatto! ora sono in bios:boot sequence : A,C,SCSI- ma non so come si modifica in cdrom first boot!?
<PIOGGIANELBOSCO> E cristoo!
<PIOGGIANELBOSCO> help! sono in bios:boot sequence : A,C,SCSI- ma non so come si modifica in cdrom first boot!?che tasti si usano?
<PIOGGIANELBOSCO> ! chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<PIOGGIANELBOSCO> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<_Best_> a domani ragazzi! ;)
<lusy> ciao
<tdk200> ciao glpiana nn c'è _S
<tdk200> mannaggia tutto ok tutto ok adesso se provo a scaricare l'avanzamento di ubuntu stacca sempre la wifi :S
<tdk200> Impossibile scaricare gli avanzamenti di versione
<tdk200> The upgrade has aborted. Please check your Internet connection or installation media and try again. All files downloaded so far have been kept.
<tdk200> che sola
<tdk200> raga qualcuno sa dirmi se posso condividere internet in lan da un pc con windows 7 starte?=?
<tdk200> qualcuno può aiutarmi??
<guttadax> tdk200, lo puoi fare ma devi installare e configurare samba
<tdk200> da ubuntu??
<guttadax> se non ricordo male si
<tdk200> devo per forza farlo mi serve una connessione lan
<tdk200> però su internet si diceva pure che win7starter nn condivide il wifi possibile??
<guttadax> nn conosco win7 starter, ma so che e molto limitato
<tdk200> umm sai se posso condividere internet da un netbook al pc fisso
<guttadax> che sistemi operativi hai?
<tdk200> windows 7 netbook
<tdk200> e ubuntu 11.04 pc fisso
<tdk200> stavo cercando di fare l'avanzamento ma è impossibile
<tdk200> stacca sempre la scheda di rete è una usb d-link
<guttadax> per adesso e ancora in versione beta la 11.10
<tdk200> che è connessa al pc win 7 da un hotspot
<tdk200> no mi dice di fare l'avanzamento dagli aggiornamenti
<tdk200> 0.o
<PIOGGIANELBOSCO>  help! sono in bios:boot sequence : A,C,SCSI- ma non so come si modifica in cdrom first boot!?che tasti si usano?Per favore!
<PIOGGIANELBOSCO> sulla destra in basso della schermata c'è ESC:Quit,F1:Help,F5:Old Values,F7:Load Setuo Defaults,(frecce alto bassa:Select Item,PU/PD/+/-:Modify
<guttadax> tdk200, puoi fare gli aggiornamenti
<guttadax> ma per adesso ti consiglio di nn installare la 11.110
<lusy> guttadax,  perche
<guttadax> perchè tra pochi giorni rilasceranno la versione finale
<lusy> è beta
<guttadax> per adesso e in versione freeze ma ci sono ancora bug da risolvere
<lusy> guttadax,  ok grazie blocco lo scaricamento di ubuntu 11.10
<guttadax> se non ricordo male dovrebbe essere il 26 di ottobre
<sage79_> è già la versione finale
<sage79_> è uscita oggi
<guttadax> e poi si consiglia di fare una installazione pulita,invece che un avanzamento
<lusy> sempre installazione pulita
<guttadax> scusate, ha ragioe sage79_
<guttadax> ragione
<guttadax> ero rimasto un po indietro
<lusy> eheheheeh
<guttadax> _D
<guttadax> :D
<nicotano> salve
<reddos> ciao a tutti devo ave combinato un pasticcio quando lancio firefox si apre una finestra    http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/707404/            cosa devo fare x rimediare grazie
<guttadax> cosa vuoi che esca?
<reddos> non siapre piu
<jester-> reddos: killall firefox e rilancia
<guttadax> io penso che debba solo cambiare la pagina iniziale di firefox
<reddos> dal terminale mi dice nessun processo
<reddos> firefox non si apre perniente
<guttadax> reddos, ti si è bloccato e lo hai killato?
<nicotano> reddos, amministrazione monitor di sistema schweda processi trova firefox bin e lo uccidi
<reddos> non loso
<e-DIO-t> perchè il processo è firefox-bin
<guttadax> prova killall firefox-bin
<reddos> fatto
<reddos> funziona  6 grande io ci ho perso il capo grazie
<reddos> e ho anche imparato come si fa spero di non uccidere tutto
<reddos> ciao buona serata a tutti
<PIOGGIANELBOSCO> Aizram: il cd l'ho masterizzato come mi ha detto glpiana
<Aizram> ovvero?
<PIOGGIANELBOSCO> Aizram: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/11.04/release/xubuntu-11.04-alternate-i386.iso
<Aizram> perchè l'alternate?
<Aizram> e non la live?
<Aizram> sì ma io ti chiedevo cosa hai usato per masterizzare la iso
<PIOGGIANELBOSCO> Aizram: Infrarecord
<PIOGGIANELBOSCO> Aizram: InfraRecorder
<Aizram> ed è andato tutto  a buon fine?
<Aizram> tipo se prendi quel cd masterizzato e lo metti nel pc che stai usando ora, clicchi apri, cosa vedi dentro al cd?
<PIOGGIANELBOSCO> Aizram: non so quale sia la differenza tra alternate e live,non sarà per minor pesantezza del sistema?
<Aizram> la live magari la provavi al volo, la alternate la devi installare
<Aizram> (se è restato tutto così)
<PIOGGIANELBOSCO> andtorg: la live forse non la potevo provare al volo dato che la masterizzazione la facevo su quest'altro pc(window),qui però il punto è che nel cd non sembra esserci niente!
<PIOGGIANELBOSCO> Poi dite di me!!vi gate la vostra sparata e poi uscite senza dare continuità,ma valè!!
<PIOGGIANELBOSCO> andtorg: SCUSA mi rivolgevo ad Aizran!
<jester-> PIOGGIANELBOSCO: soccmell; se non riesci a scrivere una iso sul cd che colpa ne ha chi ti aiuta
<andtorg> PIOGGIANELBOSCO, si, avevo intuito :) np
<BnnNomad> ciao ragazzi
<BnnNomad> non voglio approfittare della vostra pazienza anche perché la giornata di oggi é decisamente calda,ma la domanda che mi pongo é cosa debba fare io che ubuntu 11.04 per passare alle 11.10
<jester-> BnnNomad: come esce lanci il gestore aggirnamenti e ti propone l'avanzamento
<BnnNomad> grazie
<reter> ciao, è possibile effettuare l'avanzamento di versione di Ubuntu tramite cd?
<guttadax> se metti il cd con la 11.10 il sistema ti dira se vuoi fare l'avanzamento
<reter> senza il formattone?
<guttadax> esatto!!
<reter> oh perfetto
<guttadax> reter, anche se tutti consigliano di fare una installazione pulita
<reter> tramite update manager è impossibile, ci sono i server intasati
<reter> si lo so, ma stavolta provo così per la prima volta
<guttadax> basta masterizzare la iso e il gioco è fatto
<reter> ok
<Badula> ciao
<guttadax> ciao
<Badula> qualcuno potrebbe spiegarmi come installare le dipendenze giuste per installare xhydra su ubuntu ??
<guttadax> prova ad installarlo da gestore pacchetti
<K99Brain> Badula, se installi da repo, le dipendenze le risolve lui
<guttadax> Badula, ti installera tutto
<Badula> si ma non lo trova perchè e un software presente di default su backtrack e per installarlo su ubuntu dovrei scaricare il sorgente e ricompilarlo...c'è un programma simile chiamato medusa e devo testare la sicurezza dellìftp del mio sito ma non so come usarlo per simulare un attacco btuteforce
<K99Brain> Badula, beh, usa medusa allora
<K99Brain> !info medusa
<ubot-it> medusa (source: medusa): fast, parallel, modular, login brute-forcer for network services. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0-1 (natty), package size 212 kB, installed size 728 kB
<ee> ciao beta ti posso postare iwconfig relativo alla scheda atheros ar9285 che nn mi funziona?
<Badula> si ma a me fa fare solo attacco dizionario... non so come impostare l'attacco bruteforce...e non trovo nessuna spiegazione su internet
<Badula> !info medusa
<ubot-it> medusa (source: medusa): fast, parallel, modular, login brute-forcer for network services. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0-1 (natty), package size 212 kB, installed size 728 kB
<Badula> !info hydra
<ubot-it> Package hydra does not exist in natty
<Badula> vedi nei repo di ubuntu non esiste hydra
<Badula> =(
<Badula> K99Brain , puoi aiutarmi ??
<K99Brain> !compilazione | Badula
<ubot-it> Badula: compilare da sorgenti programmi che già sono nei repository è inutile e può essere dannoso, non farlo! Se proprio vuoi rischiare.. http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InstallareProgrammi/DaSorgenti
<K99Brain> Badula, inoltre... per roba che serve a craccare le reti non possiamo dare supporto
<Badula> scusate non avevo letto il regolamento...grazie comunque...!
<Capasa> buona sera a tutti
<Capasa> sono un nuovo utente ubuntu
<Capasa> ogni volta che accendo il pc, dopo il login col mio profilo, mi chiede una password per sbloccare il portachiavi.. non c'è modo che si sblocchi automaticamente?
<ranxerox> !info pamusb
<ubot-it> Package pamusb does not exist in natty
<ranxerox> !info pamusb-tools
<ubot-it> pamusb-tools (source: libpam-usb): helper tools for the pam-usb module. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.4.2-1.1 (natty), package size 12 kB, installed size 72 kB
<sage79_> posso disattivare unity in 11.10?
<kah> vuoi il desktop classico?
<sage79_> si
<jester-> sage79_: basta usare altra sessione
<jester-> sage79_: sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback
<jester-> sage79_: poi al login scegli il classic
<kah> jester-: ah non c'e' piu' di default?
<jester-> nu
<jester-> sage79_: se hai il 3d prova anche gnome-shell
<jester-> bella furbata che hanno fatto
<sage79_> sudo apt-get install gnome-shell?
<simonaG> hi all
<sage79_> e synaptic non c'è più?
<kah> no
<BnnNomad> sera,voglio capire a chi di voi durante la fase d'aggiornamento sono apparsi dei messaggi d'errore che hanno bloccato l'aggiornamento
<BnnNomad> ho cercato di fare l'avanzamento versione sia da ubuntu che da ubuntu classico ma lo stesso mi viene bloccato da errori di rete
<sage79_> come cambio i mirror? prima lo facevo con synaptic
<BnnNomad> il primo tentativo é pure andato a vuoto perché mi diceva pensate che non trovava sul mio pc ubuntu minimal componente che ho correttamente installato sul mio pc
<tdk200> salve a tutti
<tdk200> nessuno mi può dire come mai se collego una scheda di rete wifi usb su ubuntu quest'ultima funziona uno schifo?
<BnnNomad> tdk200 devi trovare i driver
<tdk200> ne ho 2 una dell'alfa che ha un range + alto l'altra dlink ewa140ue
<tdk200> dwa140 sorry
<tdk200> BnnNomad, puoi darmi una mano?
<BnnNomad> tdk200 io di schede di rete wi fi me ne intendo poco
<BnnNomad> comunque
<tdk200> sto cercando di fare l'avanzamento di versione di ubuntu che da aggiornamenti me lo da disponibile
<BnnNomad> andiamo per gradi
<jester-> tdk200: digli di avanzare che el ghe pensa lu
<tdk200> jester-, si blocca
<tdk200> :S
<tdk200> ogni volta che scarica i pacchetti nuovi
<jester-> a che punto
<BnnNomad> jester : a me si blocca pure
<tdk200> azz
<jester-> tdk200: e server saranno sovraccarichi
<tdk200> no ma io credo cmq che il problema venga dalla scheda di rete
<tdk200> avvolte stacca la connessione
<BnnNomad> allora andiamo con ordine
<BnnNomad> perché c'è il soggettivo e l'oggettivo
<BnnNomad> che genere di problemi riscontri con la scheda tdk200?
<tdk200> la scheda di rete che sto usando adesso è alfa awuso36h
<tdk200> mi serve perchè ho la wifi lontanuccia
<BnnNomad> ok e che problemi ti da?
<tdk200> mi da problemi quando cerco di fare l'avanzamento ed avvolte si scollega
<BnnNomad> allora per l'avanzamento per stasera io ci ho messo una pietra sopra
<tdk200> per non parlare del fatto che il led sembri stia sempre come se stesse avvenendo un passaggio dati continuo
<BnnNomad> saranno i server sovraccarichi
<tdk200> io adesso non sto scaricando
<tdk200> ma il led della scheda di rete si comporta diversamente che su un sistema windows
<BnnNomad> é successa la stessa cosa ieri sera per gli l'avanzamento degli utenti degli IPHONE
<tdk200> l'ho sempre notata questa differenza
<BnnNomad> cioé?
<tdk200> il difetto del led sempre acceso come se ci fosse un passaggio dati continuo
<tdk200> poi avvolte il segnale si stacca
<tdk200> la stessa cosa avviene sulla usb wifi della dlink dwa-140
<BnnNomad> ma il pc é collegato via cavo?
<tdk200> il pc può solo usare il wifi
<tdk200> perchè ho sempre il problema di stare lontanuccio dal modem router
<BnnNomad> tdk200 se stai molto lontano router é normale che ogni tanto cada la connessione
<jester-> tdk200: ti conviene scaricare la iso alternate e usare il cd
<sage79_> è mezzo in inglese e mezzo in italiano, è normale?
<jester-> sage79_: vai in supporto lingue che si prende il resto
<tdk200_> scusami so caduto
<BnnNomad> comunque jester allora il problema non é nel mio pc
<BnnNomad> ?
<BnnNomad> perché jester: l'avanzamento non me lo fa fare almeno per adesso
<ee> Ciao a tutti...qualcuno sa dirmi come creare una penna usb con win7 starter avviabile da ubuntu ...provato unetbootin ma non funziona..
<tdk200_> forse riesco a farlo l'avanzamento vi fò sapere dopo
<bobbybong> !chat | ee
<ubot-it> ee: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<tdk200_> è partita na scheda pci che oggi ho sistemato con glpiana
<tdk200_> aahuhau ho dimenticato di mettergli l'antenna uhahuaua
<tdk200_> che idiota
<tdk200_> sono qui
<tdk200_> Mi leggete?
<tdk200_> BnnNomad, mi leggi??
<BnnNomad> si ti leggo
<PIOGGIANELBOSCO> Eureka! Anzi ! Xubuntu! si è aperta la schermata! ci sono differenti opzioni,tenuto conto che devo ancora salvare i miei documenti
<tdk200_> a ok
<tdk200_> meno male
<tdk200_> pensavo si fosse scollegato di nuovo
<tdk200_> ;:S
<tdk200_> cmq si bloccava sempre al recupero dei nuovi paccheti mo vedo che succede
<BnnNomad> anche a me tdk200_
<BnnNomad> ogni volta che cerca di recuperare i pacchetti si blocca
<BnnNomad> scusate il termine ma non mi bannate che c****
<BnnNomad> mi sta venendo l'esaurimento
<Holden> BnnNomad, non aggiornare oggi
<BnnNomad> Holden spero che il problema risieda nei server sovraccarichi e non in qualcosa che non va sul mio computer
<Holden> BnnNomad, è nei server
<Holden> 99 su 100
<BnnNomad> Holden,ti ringrazio per la rassicurazione,sei sempre un aiuto autorevole
<Holden> aggiornare lo stesso giorno che esce ubuntu è sempre una cattiva idea BnnNomad :D te lo dico per esperienza
<BnnNomad> ieri sera Holden il mio coinquilino non riusciva ad aggiornare il suo Iphone con l'IOS5 anche in questo caso causa server sovraccarichi
<Holden> e certo... è sempre così
<BnnNomad> mah vedremo domani,magari intorno alle 4 della notte,quando molti dormono
<Holden> BnnNomad, eh ma alle 4 di notte in italia in america è sera per esempio, io aspetterei 2 giorni
<jester-> BnnNomad: ma per gli ammaregani è giorno
<PIOGGIANELBOSCO> abbelli! cheffaccio?
<PIOGGIANELBOSCO> Installa,Controlla difetti sul disco,Test della memoria,Boot dal primo disco rigido,Ripristina un sistema danneggiato.
<Kalce> buonasera a tutti
<PIOGGIANELBOSCO> Questo è Xubuntu!
<Kalce> io uso la distro 10.04 gnome.  Quando avvio il pc scatta sempre la musichetta di ubuntu... come posso disattivarla?
<PIOGGIANELBOSCO> Ma non c'è una chat per le persone semplici?Strano si parla tanto di Etica di ubuntu..
<bobbybong> PIOGGIANELBOSCO, non smenarla
<Holden> Kalce, vieni in chat
<Holden> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<PIOGGIANELBOSCO> bobbybong: si ho sbagliato dovevo andare nella chat dei cazzeggi,scusa credevo di esserci già!
<Kalce> Holden, scusa ... non ci sono già?
<Holden> Kalce, su #ubuntu-it-chat mi pare di no
<sage79> come abilito compiz su gnome-shell?
<giuseppe_> ciao a tutti, perchè all'avvio del pc ubuntu perde la rete wireless, mi spiego meglio. è sempre memorizzata, ma prova a collegarsi svariate volte e mi dice di reinserirla (e compare ). io devo cliccare più volte su connetti. alla quarta o quinta volta si collega.. con luci non avevo questi problemi, menntre con winzozz si collega subito all'avvio.
<giuseppe_> da cosa dipende?
<Octy> ok gente sono riuscito a incasinare tutto aggiornando
<Octy> a parte il fatto che l'aggiornamento si è bloccato dopo quasi 3 ore
<Octy> ora all'avvio segfaulta
<Octy> ora, come installo 11.10 senza avere un cd?
<Brutus-> Octy, con una penna usb
<Octy> Brutus-, sì grazie =) cosa devo mettere sulla penna?
<Octy> pendrivelinux.com ? omg
<sage79_> Octy usa lili o unetbootin
<Brutus-> Octy, quello che hai scritto è prefetto
<Octy> sage79_, la wiki di ubuntu dice che c'è un exe nella iso, ma in realtà non c'è
<Octy> provo a vedere se funziona
<Octy> a tra poco (se funge)
<D4V|DE> dopo l'installazione di 11.10 non parte gnome xkè mi dice [drm] dcc responded, but no EDID for DVI-I-2 e [drm] nouveau no native mode, forcing panel scaling
<D4V|DE> che fare?
<giuseppe_> mi aiutate?
<giuseppe_> ho scritto prima
<aldos> ciao. è normale che ubuntu 11.10 mi occupi più di un giga di ram? alla faccia della leggerezza..
<Brutus-> aldos, penso sia normale. Se vuoi un so più leggero dovresti considerare xubuntu o lubuntu
<aldos> brutus non è quello il problema.. ho 4 gb di ram. solo che mi pare che con la 11.04 ne occupasse la metà
<aldos> tipo 430mb
<aldos> adesso con gli stessi applicativi aperti c'è stata questa involuzione
<Brutus-> è normale che doxygen occupa oltre 600 mb di spazio? :0
<D4V|DE> qualcuno mi aiuta?
<Brutus-> !qualcuno | D4V|DE
<ubot-it> D4V|DE: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<frank01> ciao ragazzi!!!
<frank01> Non riesco a fare l'avanzamento ad ubuntu 11.10. Ad un certo punto mi da errore
<remix_tj> a) che errore
<remix_tj> b) aspetterei domani
<alnuvola> ma la 11.10 ha sempre come predefinito unity???
<ErVito> òpò
<ErVito> lol*
<frank01> al punto recupero pacchetti!!!
<ErVito> aspetta e spera
<leopold> ciao a tutti.
<D4V|DE> remix_tj, mi aiuti?
<leopold> problemone con scheda nvidia 520mx non riconosciuta
<leopold> dicevano che le schede nvidia erano le migliori per ubuntu
<leopold> qualcuno mi aiuta ?
<Steeler> leopesto, stai usando un altro pc proprio perché non si vede niente dove sta l'nvidia?
<leopesto> ?_?
<Steeler> leopold, , stai usando un altro pc proprio perché non si vede niente dove sta l'nvidia?
<leopold> che vuol dire?
<Steeler> leopold, che problema è ?
<leopold> vado su impostazioni di sistema e dice grafica sconosciuto
<leopold> infatti mi sembra che giri unity 2D
<Steeler> leopold, prova a cercare qui http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?f=14
<Steeler> leopesto, io ho la GT220 e non ho mai avuto problemi
<Steeler> leopold, io ho la GT220 e non ho mai avuto problemi
<Steeler> leopesto, scusa se scambio nick :P
<leopold> trovato due driver: ftp://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/285.05.09/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-285.05.09-no-compat32.run
<leopold> e questo: ftp://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/285.05.09/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-285.05.09.run
<leopold> uno sembra una versione non compatibile con 32 bit...infatti ho ubuntu aamd64...
<Grish> buonasera ragazzi ho appena installato Ubuntu 11.10 Oneiric Ocelot ma non mi rileva reti wireless...
<Grish> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<Grish> buonasera ragazzi ho appena installato Ubuntu 11.10 Oneiric Ocelot ma non mi rileva reti wireless...
<Grish> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<tdk200> Salve a tutti
<tdk200> ho appena installato mozzilla thunderbird daubuntu software center
<tdk200> esiste un metodo per farlo aggiornare??
<|gonzo|> ciao nottambuli, ho appena aggiornato a 11.10 da 11.04, unico problema è che il wallpaper è tutto nero e sullo schermo ci sono alcune stranezze grafiche...chispet intel
<tdk200> azz
<tdk200> gonzo io ancora non sono riuscito ad aggiornare
<tdk200> wa ragazi che sfiga
<tdk200> ho affiornato firefox è uscito firefox 8 perfetto ma sempre in inglese come si mette italiano :S
<tdk200> aggiornato :S
<tdk200> nessuno mi può dire come renderlo italiano??
<Grish> chi mi aiuta a sistemare wicd?
<tdk200> porca ciumbia thunderbird è beta
<tdk200> mannaggia
<ErVito> pss
<aldos> aiuto! non mi parte più unity :(
<aldos> avevo messo i driver proprietari, ora li ho tolti e non va più
<tdk200> della scheda video??
<aldos> si
<tdk200> devi mettere sempre quelli raccomandati aldos
<tdk200> toglili
<tdk200> riavvia
<tdk200> poi vai su driver aggiuntivi e metti quelli raccomandati
<aldos> quello è il problema..
<aldos> come ci vado?
<aldos> ho riavviato due-tre volter
<tdk200> nn hai grafica
<Grish> io ho un problema con wicd, non mi vede le reti wireless
<tdk200> ??
<tdk200> Grish, nn posso aiutarti con wicd nn lo conosco
<aldos> sono riuscito ad aprire xchat tramite uno stratagemma con un collegamento sul desktop
<tdk200> aldos
<aldos> ma è scomparso tutto
<tdk200> cosa vedi?
<aldos> sul desktop le icone e basta
<aldos> la barra in alto c'è file ecc
<aldos> scomparsa ora
<aldos> tasto spegnimento
<aldos> barra a sx
<aldos> "scomparsa ora" nel senso che non c'è più l'orologio
<aldos> tdk200
<tdk200> fai ctrl+ alt + canc
<tdk200> all'avvio ti parte il grub a te??
<tdk200> we aldos
<tdk200> all'avvio hai le voci che puoi scegliere cosa avviare??
<aldos> si funge tutto. l'unico problema è unity. quando provo ad aprirlo mi da una serie di errori. se vuoi posto l'output
<tdk200> no aspè
<tdk200> se riavvii vedi sotto la voce ubuntu etc etc
<tdk200> ce n'è un'altra
<aldos> modalita ripristino
<tdk200> bravo
<tdk200> avvii quella e dopo ti esce una lista
<aldos> però mi fa solo fare fsck. col nuovo kernel è scomparsa quella voce x ripristinare il video
<aldos> stanno 4-5 voci mi pare
<tdk200> scegli avvia ubuntu controllo file system entri nella vecchia interfaccia ubuntu senza unity cancelli il driver riavvii e
<tdk200> poi entri sempre modalità ripristino
<tdk200> ed installi il driver consigliato
<tdk200> quando fai controllo file syste  si riavvia nn ti preoccupare
<tdk200> è normale
<aldos> ma se non volessi usare i proprietari?
<tdk200> poi premi come se voressti avviare ubuntu normalmente
<tdk200> ok
<tdk200> io credo che ti consigliasse il programma di non usare i proprietari
<tdk200> ma tu li hai scelti
<tdk200> cmq so socuro che usi una invidia giusto??
<tdk200> fai come ti ho detto
<tdk200> non avrai problemi
<tdk200> io adesso vado a nanna notte
<aldos> ti spiego come è andata.. ho fatto l'avanzamento dalla 11.04 alla 11.10 ed è di una lentezza unica. ho pensato fosse dovuto ai driver del video e ho messo i proprietari. la lentezza era aumentata ancora di più, li ho tolti ed eccomi qua
<aldos> vabbè io continuo a provare
<aldos> buona notte
<esulu> ciao
<bartoloni> su 11.10 anche con i driver video non open non mi viene attivato il secondo schermo :O
<bartoloni> mai successo prima...
<geko> sera
<Dreeg> Sera, per il dual boot XP-Ubuntu va bene questa guida: http://guide.debianizzati.org/index.php/Dual_Boot_Linux-Windows?
<geko> sto tentando di installare il programma di video editing imagination sulla 11.04 ma il software center mi  segnala: La dipendenza non può essere soddisfatta: imagination-common (= 3.0-1~getdeb3~natty)
<geko> di che si tratta?
<Dreeg> Rieccomi scusate, dicevo, quella guida su debianizzati va bene per il Dual-Boot?
<Dreeg> Io proprio non riesco, nel boot menù di XP appare Ubuntu ma non si esegue, si aspetta dei file windows
<Wolfer1391> aiuto
<Wolfer1391> ki mi aiuta ?
<Wolfer1391> x favore ki mi aiuta ?
#ubuntu-it 2011-10-14
<roxdragon> !paste | Wolfer1391
<ubot-it> Wolfer1391: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cousin_luigi> buondì
<cousin_luigi> Qualcuno sa perché flashplugin-installer si ostini a tirare su l'impossibile su 11.10/amd64 anche se esiste una versione a 64 bit del plugin?
<_Best_> Buondì!
<glpiana> ola
<cousin_luigi> ellò
<cousin_luigi> qualcuno sa come spostare i bottoni delle finestre a destra su gnome-classic?
<glpiana> cousin_luigi, prova a vedere se si può tramite gconf-editor, come si faceva per gnome 2
<cousin_luigi> glpiana: sì, infatti ma non ricordavo la sintassi esatta
<cousin_luigi> funziona!:D
<glpiana> bene :)
<cousin_luigi> Qualcuno sa perché flashplugin-installer si ostini a tirare su l'impossibile su 11.10/amd64 anche se esiste una versione a 64 bit del plugin?
<glpiana> cousin_luigi, perchè è pacchettizzata la 32
<cousin_luigi> glpiana: è previsto che venga pacchettizzata anche l'altra uno di questi giorni?
<glpiana> cousin_luigi, non ne ho idea, non sono uno sviluppatore
<cousin_luigi> okkk
<cousin_luigi> per la cronaca, era adobe-flashplugin quello da usare
<glpiana> cousin_luigi, non mi è mai piaciuto quel pacchetto
<cousin_luigi> come mai?:O
<glpiana> cousin_luigi, questione epidermica credo :D
<cousin_luigi> di pelle?
<cousin_luigi> o di rottura di?:)
<glpiana> cousin_luigi, no, semplicemente non metto mai medibuntu e di conseguenza non apprezzo quel pacchetto perchè ridondante
<cousin_luigi> glpiana: è in partner
<cousin_luigi> glpiana: ma in che senso ridondante?
<glpiana> cousin_luigi, flash c'è già nei repo principali. non capisco il senso di un secondo pacchetto che porti flash. comuqnue siamo off topic qui, se vuoi continuiamo in #ubuntu-it-chat :)
<peppini> ieri ho fatto un avanzamento di versione, ma mi chiede di fare subito il successivo. gli do l'ok, ma a un certo punto del download mi da dei "failed" e chiude il tentativo di avanzamento.
<glpiana> peppini, chiudi il gestore aggiornamenti e apri un terminale. scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<teresa_> ciao a tutt@, ieri ho aggiornato alla 11.10 ma mi è rimasto installato evolution. Posso disinstallarlo anche se apparentemente continua a gestire il calendario?
<glpiana> teresa_, credo non ci siano problemi. ma quando provi a rimuoverlo, presta attenzione a cosa altro si vuole portare via
<teresa_> di default il calendario nella 11.10 lo dovrebbe gestire thunderbird??
<glpiana> teresa_, scusa, di che calendario stai parlando?
<glpiana> teresa_, quello sotto l'orologio?
<teresa_> glpiana esatto
<peppini_> glpiana, mi ricordi l'indirizzo del pastebin che mi ha già dato l'errore
<glpiana> !paste | peppini_
<ubot-it> peppini_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> teresa_, non so dirti, non l'ho mai usato e se clicco su aggiungi evento non fa nulla :)
<peppini_> ecco    http://paste.ubuntu.com/707793/
<teresa_> glpiana ottimo, staremo a vedere... grazie per ora
<glpiana> peppini_, hai problemi coi repository, scrivi: gksu software-properties-gtk
<glpiana> teresa_, :)
<glpiana> peppini_, nella prima scheda devono essere selezionati tutti e quattro i repo
<glpiana> peppini_, sotto altro software togli tutto, e lascia selezionati solo i repo Partner di Canonical. se ne hai più d'uno clicca su modifica e controlla a che versione si riferiscono
<pioggianelbosco> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<neXus> buongiorno
<peppini_> ancora niente http://paste.ubuntu.com/707803/, se ti viene in mente qualcosa e mi vuoi lasciare un messaggio ci riprovo più tardi; grazie
<valentina> ragazzi qlc mi puo' aiutare a configurare il bluetooth
<tdk200> giorno a tutti
<tdk200> ragazzi è possibile che ubuntu non mi veda un Hd esterno collegato via usb??
<valentina> di solito non ha problemi nel riconoscere periferiche usb
<tdk200> ciao valentina
<valentina> ciao
<tdk200> non so ho questo problema da ieri
<valentina> è formattato ?
<tdk200> notavo che collegandolo via usb un hd da un tera non lo vede
<valentina> non vorrei che fosse per la dimensione
<tdk200> io ho disabilitato delle funzioni dal bios può darsi che sia questo il problema
<valentina> in che file system è formattato ?
<tdk200> io cmq nn posso formattarlo c'è un sacco di dati ed informazioni che mi servono
<tdk200> ntfs
<valentina> hai provato a fare una ricerca con google ?
<tdk200> le impostazioni che da bios ho modificato riguardavano i diski ide
<valentina> magari nel forum di ubuntu
<tdk200> non ancora adesso mi sono messo a lavoro per verificare il problema
<tdk200> poi sto vedendo se su un windows va
<tdk200> su windows va
<valentina> prova a dare un lsusb
<valentina> per vedere se te la riconosce
<neXus> @ valentina che versione di ubuntu?
<ubottu-it> neXus: Error: "valentina" is not a valid command.
<neXus>  valentina che versione di ubuntu?
<valentina> 10.04
<valentina> la questione è un po' complicata
<tdk200> we vale per condividere file da windows a ubuntu
<tdk200> come posso fare?? al meglio così passo i file che mi servono almeno
<neXus> complicata da cosa? hai controllato di avere tutto il necessario?
<valentina> tdk200 , con samba
<tdk200> azz
<tdk200> devo installare da terminale'?
<valentina> anche da synaptic
<tdk200> o c'è anche su ubuntu software center
<neXus> si c'è
<valentina> nexus , il bluetooth si attiva da un interruttore
<valentina> ma se provo ad accendere l'interruttore non si attiva
<neXus> interruttore hardware?
<valentina> si
<neXus> ok
<neXus> è un laptop?
<tdk200> sudo apt-get install samba4
<valentina> si
<neXus> ottimo
<neXus> anzi non tanto....
<valentina> nexus , extensa 5210
<valentina> acer extensa 5210
<tdk200> valentina, mica te ne intendi di wifi?? schede di rete??
<neXus> non credo che tu possa usare il pulsante per "accendere"
<valentina> tdk200 , no
<tdk200> OK
<tdk200> ho installato samba adesso??
<neXus> sempre che la scheda bluetooth funzioni eh...
<valentina> nexus , se provo ad accenderlo via hardware non succede nulla ergo la spia di attivazione rimane spenta
<neXus> appunto
<valentina> con winzoz funzionava è integrata
<neXus> ho un ottima casistica di schede morte
<neXus> si se non sbaglio è pezzo unico con la wi-fi o qualcosa del genere
<tdk200> valentina, ho installato samba adeso?
<valentina> tdk200 , una volta installato samba dovrebbe riconoscerti i pc della rete
<neXus> hai provato a premere il pulsante al boot?
<valentina> tdk200 in risorse >>> rete vede nulla ?
<valentina> nexus , in fase di accensione intendi ?
<neXus> si
<valentina> per vedere se si attiva la spia ?
<neXus> in alternativa controlla che nel bios ci sia una opzione per tenerla accesa sempre
<neXus> si si
<tdk200> auto het0 non lo riconosce
<valentina> non credo di averci mai provato
<tdk200> cioè non si collega
<neXus> e devi ^^
<neXus> sempre che sia riconosciuta dal sistema... è un fatto semplicemente di farle arrivare la corrente elettrica.. in un qualche modo
<tdk200> vale
<tdk200> NExux un attimino che nn ci capisco molto di samba adesso che ho installato
<tdk200> cmq auto eth0 non è connessa la rete lan dice
<neXus> ma non c'è da essere ingegneri tdk
<tdk200> e nn vede nulla
<neXus> te lo deve vedè pe forza
<neXus> prova a cambiare porta usb
<tdk200> nexus
<tdk200> stiamo parlando di lan
<valentina> mmm
<valentina> provo a riavviare
<tdk200> nonusb
<tdk200> :S
<neXus> scusa
<glpiana> tdk200, stacca il disco, riattaccalo e scrivi in un terminale: dmesg | tail
<valentina> neXus , io credo che sia questione di driver cmq
<glpiana> !paste | tdk200
<ubot-it> tdk200: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<neXus> tdk prova a dare un riavvio
<tdk200> quale disco aspè glpiana
<neXus> lo deve vedere.. impossibile che non lo veda un hd lan
<tdk200> io stavo provando a vedere dal pc in questione collegato in lan ad un'altro pc se vedeva l'hd che su xp ho reso condiviso
<glpiana> <tdk200> notavo che collegandolo via usb un hd da un tera non lo vede
<neXus> ah... un attimo
<glpiana> ah ecco
<tdk200> azz glpana ma prima me lo vedeva
<tdk200> :S
<tdk200> glpiana, funzionava prima di formattare la vecchia versione di ubuntu che avevo
<neXus> ora quale usi?
<tdk200> infatti ho una cartella trash che crea ubuntu
<tdk200> cmq glpiana su win 7 dice configurazione ip non valida
<tdk200> pe la lan
<neXus> looooooool
<tdk200> quindi sono gli ip che non vanno
<neXus> non c'è molto da aggiungere
<tdk200> potrei metterli a mano?? glpiana
<neXus> non ti conviene
<glpiana> tdk200, non ho capito di che parli
<neXus> deve fare il dhcp
<neXus> impostare manualmente gli ip
<tdk200> glpiana ti spiego tutto dall'inizio
<neXus> tdk
<valentina> glpiana , te ne intendi di bluetooth !? :D
<neXus> non perdere tempo
<glpiana> valentina, poco, che problemi incontri?
<mauy> domandone posso aggiornare alla 11.10 direttamente da cd???
<valentina> glpiana , ho il bluetoot che si attiva tramite interruttore hardware
<neXus> mauy si certo
<valentina> glpiana, non riesco a farglielo attivare
<tdk200> visto che l'hd ubuntu nn lo vede, ho collegato l'hd a windows 7 starter (solo netbook ho sotto mano) per vedere se condividendo l'hd dal netbook potessi avere un accesso hai file al suo interno
<mauy> ok ora provo su un pc
<valentina> glpiana , se provo ad attivarlo la spia di accensione non si accende
<valentina> glpiana , credo che manchino i drivers
<valentina> glpiana ho un acer extensa 5210
<tdk200> valentina, non credo manchino drivers
<glpiana> !blutooth | valentina comincia a installare i pacchetti elencati in questa guida
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'blutooth'
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> !bluetooth | valentina
<ubot-it> valentina: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Bluetooth
<tdk200> ubuntu sul bluetooth non sbaglia ho avuto diversi portatili con bluetooth e dopo l'installazione di ubuntu li riconosceva sempre
<valentina> glpiana tdk200 , al contrario a fianco l'interruttore del wireless funziona perfettamente
<glpiana> mauy, dovresti poterlo fare
<tdk200> adesso sul fisso ho ficcato una pen bluetooth e va anche questa sul fisso
<mauy> grazie sto provando
<valentina> tdk200 , è integrato nel laptop
<tdk200> lo so
<valentina> tdk200, con winzoz funzionava
<tdk200> ho capito ma da quanto ne so nn ho mai avuto di problemi con bluetooth integrati
<glpiana> valentina, dopo aver installato quella roba, riavvia e torna qui
<tdk200> glpiana allora io torno da capo collego l'hd direttamente al pc
<tdk200> fatto collegato adesso??? glpiana
<tdk200> facendo lsusb non da niente glpiana
<tdk200> !paste
<glpiana> tdk200, ma no, lascia stare. se il problema è la condivisione con windows non c'entra nulla
<tdk200> http://paste.ubuntu.com/707829/
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<tdk200> ho collegato l'hd al pc
<tdk200> direttamente lasciando perdere la condivisione da un'altro pc
<valentina> glpiana ,  calma se do hcitool dev nn mi riconosce la device
<neXus> tdk sei sicuro che non te lo vede?
<tdk200> ho passato il link di pastebin
<tdk200> io nn lo vedo
<tdk200> nn lo mette neanche nella barra laterale di unity come di solito fa
<neXus> form factor? è 3,5 con alimentazione esterna o 2,5 con un solo cavetto mini-usb?
<tdk200> glpiana, cosa può essere?
<glpiana> valentina, hai riavviato?
<glpiana> tdk200, dai: cat /etc/fstab          e metti su pastebin
<valentina> glpiana , nn ho capito cosa devo fare :P
<valentina> glpiana , intanto sto aggiornando all'ultimo kernel ... che non guasta
<glpiana> valentina, ti ho indicato una guida in cui sono elencati dei pacchetti. installali e poi riavvia il pc e quindi torna qui
<valentina> glpiana , ok ci provo
<tdk200> http://paste.ubuntu.com/707835/
<glpiana> tdk200, svelato l'arcano. dovresti mettere gli UUID in fstab al posto dei device
<glpiana> !uuid | tdk200
<ubot-it> tdk200: uuid is Per determinare UUID di una partizione esegui nel terminale sudo vol_id /dev/hdxx o vol_id /dev/sdxx, su karmic usa blkid al posto di vol_id
<tdk200> devo eseguire quei comandi a con hd collegato??
<glpiana> tdk200, dell'hard disk adesso non ci interessa, puoi anche staccarlo se vuoi
<tdk200>  sudo vol_id /dev/hdxx o vol_id /dev/sdxx
<glpiana> tdk200, devi dare sudo vol_id    e mettere su pastebin
<tdk200> ok
<gigirock> cia a tutti n ricordo +, su un pc dove non e' installato ubuntu , inserisco una live, da quella live riesco a creare una usb persistent ?
<tdk200> sudo: vol_id: command not found
<glpiana> tdk200, allora sudo blkid
<glpiana> gigirock, direi di sì. il programma dovrebbe esserci
<tdk200> /dev/sda1: UUID="5d6bd33c-ec39-494c-90b0-bfa855955197" TYPE="ext4"
<tdk200> /dev/sda5: UUID="ea3c333d-9b05-4b4f-a672-313cebb562b2" TYPE="swap"
<glpiana> tdk200, ora scrivi: gksu gedit /etc/fstab
<gigirock> grazie Sig glpiana
<tdk200> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> tdk200, non mostrarmelo fstab, l'hai già incollato prima
<glpiana> tdk200, modifica il contenuto del tuo file come ho fatto io su questo pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/707837/
<Alecv> buongiorno a tutti
<valentina> glpiana , ho installato e fatto hcitool dev
<Alecv> ho ubuntul 10.4 lts perchè quando stampo da acrobat non stampa?
<glpiana> valentina, e non da nulla?
<valentina> glpiana , ma il bluetooth non viene riconosciuto
<glpiana> valentina, scrivi nel temrinale: rfkill list
<glpiana> !paste | valentina
<ubot-it> valentina: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<neXus> per gigirock  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/707839/
<Alecv> quando riavvio il pc, poi le stampe escono tutte assieme, se stampo da libroffice non mi da questo problema
<glpiana> neXus, potevi incollarlo qui l'indirizzo della guida :D
<neXus> voglio essere simpatico :P
<tdk200> modificato e salvato glpiana adesso devo collegare l'hd?
<valentina> http://paste.ubuntu.com/707841/
<glpiana> tdk200, no, adesso riavvia il pc. anzi prima dai ancora cat/etc/fstab  che gli do un'occhiata di conferma
<glpiana> valentina, premi il tasto del bluetooth e poi scrivi: dmesg | tail
<glpiana> valentina, e metti su pastebin quel che esce
<tdk200> bash: cat/etc/fstab: File o directory non esistente
<tdk200> possibile'
<tdk200> ASPÈ SCRITTO MALE
<tdk200> colpa mia
<glpiana> tdk200, sorry, metti uno spazio tra cat e /
<valentina> glpiana , http://paste.ubuntu.com/707842/
<glpiana> valentina, riprova hcitool dev
<tdk200> http://paste.ubuntu.com/707844/ eccolo
<valentina> glpiana , vuoto
<valentina> e dire che c'è caxxo
<glpiana> tdk200, oki, riavvia e torna
<tdk200> okkai
<tdk200> a dopo
<valentina> glpiana , non puo' essere che manchi qlche modulo nel kernel ?
<glpiana> valentina, lo so che c'è e lo vede anche, ma non ti risponde e non so  perchè
<glpiana> a tra un po'
<valentina> glpiana , l'interruttore se lo premo non da segni di vita
<neXus> sembrerebbe un problema hardware
<neXus> hai il dual boot su quella macchina?
<neXus> a volte funziona un workaround
<valentina> nexus , dici a me ?
<neXus> si fa partire prima windows, ci accende il bluethoot
<neXus> si valentina
<valentina> nexus ,  nn ho il dual boot son passato da xp a ubuntu
<tdk200> ecchime
<valentina> nexus ,  ma son sicuro che prima andava
<tdk200> adesso collego l'hd?
<neXus> ecco
<neXus> perciò ti descrivevo il workaround
<Alecv> .
<neXus> in alternativa
<Alecv> .ciao ragazzi ho ubuntu 10.04 lts con una multifunzione lexmark e software per ubuntu (scaricato dal sito lexmark) quando stampo da adobe mi dice "the print processor returned error. please check whether the printer is connected to the machine, la multifunzione è collegata e xsane la riconosce, con libreoffice questo errore non lo da. spengo e riavvio e la stampante incomincia a stampare tutto
<neXus> puoi provare a buttare un cd live
<neXus> magari di una versione diversa di ubuntu
<neXus> e vedere se in live riesci ad accendere e poi dai un reboot
<tdk200> glpiana
<valentina> nexus , per verificare se è un problema hardware?
<valentina> nexus , ma io lo escludo per me manca il driver
<tdk200> glpiana, che faccio collego l'hd o no'P
<tdk200> ?
<xanscale> salve a tutti, ho un problema con l'installazione delle gnome-shell extenction posso chiedere qua?
<jester-> xanscale: servon o dei ppa che no nfunzano al momento
<jester-> ne quelli gnome ne quelli di ferrosticass mettono roba che funza
<pasqoo> salve, c'è un modo per continuare a usare gnome 3 come se fosse gnome 2? xD nel senso che vorrei tornare alla grafica con sopra la barra delle mie applicazioni aperte... senza unity (penso sia unity ciò che voglio togliere.. sta roba sulla sinistra) :<
<jester-> pasqoo: sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback e poi scegli la sessione al login
<pasqoo> grazie jester- , fallback è ciò che ho usato durante ubuntu 11.04
<jester-> pasqoo: se hai il 3d prova pure gnome-shell
<valentina> qulcuno pratico di bluetooth ?!
<jester-> pasqoo: quando logghi in shell vai nell'angolo alto a sinistra
<jester-> valentina: sudo apt-get install blueman
<pasqoo> vedo cosa mi offre gnome-shell
<valentina> jester , cos'è ?
<jester-> valentina: un demone per il bluitutto
<valentina> jester , ok vediamo se cosi' lo riconosce
<glpiana> tdk200, se hai riavviato attacca il disco
<tdk200> fatto va _D
<tdk200> :D
<pasqoo> lol no jester- , ciò che voglio togliere è proprio tutta questa roba nuova tipo gnome-shell. voglio usare un sistema serio, non roba alla iphone xD grazie cmq!
<tdk200> però mi è sovvenuto in mente il fatto che ho dimenticato di salvare da winzozz
<tdk200> le email su thunderbird
<tdk200> :S
<jester-> pasqoo: il convento gnome, per adesso, passa il fallback
<valentina> jester , ok installato e ora riavvio ?
<jester-> valentina: sudo blkid list
<glpiana> jester-, rfkill direi :)
<jester-> hihihi diresti bene glpiana
<jester-> valentina: sudo rfkill list
<valentina> jester ,nada solo la Wlan mi trova
<jester-> valentina: prova a riavviare va
<valentina> ok arrivo
<Alecv> nessuno riesce ad aiutarmi?
<glpiana> Alecv, su acroread la stampante è impostata correttamente?
<Alecv> si
<Alecv> ti do le impostazioni?
<glpiana> Alecv, sì, prendi la schermata
<glpiana> !image | Alecv
<ubot-it> Alecv: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<valentina> jester , ho riavviato dando hcitool dev non da nessuna device
<Alecv> http://www.enlightenment.org/ss/e-4e980154bad543.64235858.jpg
<jester-> valentina: non compare l'icona in alto a destra?
<valentina> jester , nada anche se l'ho attivata
<jester-> valentina: c'è o no l'icona
<valentina> jester , il problema è che il bluetooth si attiva tramite interruttore hardware forse
<valentina> jester, non c'è
<glpiana> valentina, premi l'interruttore
<valentina> glpiana , l'interruttore al contrario di quello per il Wi-Fi nn da segni di vita
<valentina> sembra escluso dal sistema
<Alecv> Io vi saluto, è tardissimo :)
<Alecv> buonagiornata a tutti
<jester-> valentina: schiscia l'interrutore e poi dai rfkil list tutte le volte che lo premi
<valentina> jester , nulla sempre uguale
<valentina> jester , si dovrebbe perlomeno accendere la spia sul laptop ma neppure quello funziona...
<valentina> jester , ho letto che in molti su acer hanno lo stesso problema senza risoluzione
<Rico_> Ciao a tutti
<valentina> jester , nn so piu a che santo affidarmi :(
<glpiana> valentina, scrivi: hcitool scan
<valentina> glpiana , no such devices
<Rico_> Scusate girando per internet ho trovato un modo per recuperare la password in ubuntu ed è molto semplice...secondo voi non è pericoloso per la sicurezza di ubuntu poter recuperare o cambiare la password cosi facilmente?
<glpiana> valentina, dai: lsmod | grep acer
<pasqoo> jester- questo fallback è strano in questa nuova versione... clicco col destro sulle barre però non mi lascia configurare nulla, come se non premessi col destro. per caso sai come risolvere?
<paolo61> ciao
<paolo61> ho installato ubuntu 11.10,  non riesco a installare opera ; qualcuno mi può aiutare ?
<Rico_> ciao paolo
<paolo61> Rico_,  ciao
<Rico_> paolo61: in ubuntu center non c'è???
<paolo61> no
<Dreeg> Buongiorno a tutti, posso chiedervi una mano nel settare Ubuntu (ancora 11.04, mi da errore nello scaricamento dei pacchetti dell'11.10, ma lo vedrò dopo) nel boot menù di Windows XP? Se uso il comando "dd if=... on=.. bs=512 count =1" non funziona
<Dreeg> o meglio, funziona, crea il file, ma nel boot menù se seleziono la voce che ho creato o si riavvia se creo un .lnx o mi dice errore file di windows se creo in .bin
<glpiana> paolo61, non c'è supporto per software esterno su questo canale. passa su #ubuntu-it-chat
<Rico_> paolo61: prova a seguire questa guida http://blog.sudobits.com/2011/05/18/how-to-install-opera-in-ubuntu-11-04/
<glpiana> Rico_, non postare guide esterne per coretsia
<glpiana> *cortesia
<paolo61> Rico_, lo leggo
<Rico_> glpiana: scusa, non sapevo, Sono nuovo e provavo solo a dare il mio contributo. Chiedo venia
<glpiana> Rico_, non c'è problema :)
<Rico_> glpiana: Graize starò attento :)
<tdk200> grazie ancora glpiana volevo anche dirti che ieri con il problema delle wifi ho seguito una guida che mi blaklistava dei driver sull'alfa awuso36h adesso è molto veloce nello scaricare e navigare
<glpiana> tdk200, bene
<tdk200> http://www.wifi-ita.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=13520&sid=0dcb57e03cb8ebc3f0aa74d970883244&start=30 questa è la guida
<Dreeg> Sapete per caso se c'è una procedura diversa per il dual boot?
<tdk200> vedi se c'è qualche inesattezza per che secondo te c'è nella guida il messaggio nel forum è di un certo deanw
<glpiana> Dreeg, per il dual boot si usa grub come sempre
<tdk200> vedi se c'è qualche inesattezza che secondo te c'è nella guida, il messaggio nel forum è di un certo deanw
<tdk200> Cioa ciao a tutti
<tdk200> unico problema che ho da ieri è nell'avanzamento scaricando da wifi
<glpiana> tdk200, spiega
<tdk200> sempre quando scarica i nuovi pacchetti si blocca come se perdesse la connessione
<tdk200> ma ho provato con 3 differenti schede di rete credo che il problema sia di ubuntu
<tdk200> quando va ad aggiornare
<glpiana> tdk200, hai provato semplicemente a cambiare server?
<tdk200> come? :o
<BetaBrain> good morning vitnam
<tdk200> vietnam
<tdk200> hehe
<glpiana> tdk200, gksu software-properties-gtk
<BetaBrain> azz vietnam
<tdk200> con questo cambia il server?
<glpiana> tdk200, no, con quello si apre una finestra e da quella puoi cambiare server
<xanscale> jester- perfetto mi basta sapere che non è colpa mia ma che devo essere aggiornati per gnome 3.2.
<jester-> xanscale: esatto
<tdk200> e quale scelgo?
<Dreeg> Ok, allora chiedo supporto su un problemino appena riscontrato su Ubuntu :P con "ls" vedo che nella cartella home oltre al mio utente ho una cartella creata ieri sera, che per errore di digitazione ho creato due volte (si, strano ma vero si è creata due volte con lo stesso nome o.o)  e stamane ho dato il comando "sudo rm -r /home/nomecartella/" rimuovendone una con successo, solo che ora rimane l'altra.. l'"ls" la identifica, l'"rm" e
<Dreeg> l'"rmdir" no, dicono inesistente
<tdk200> ed in quale scheda poi :D
<xanscale> jester- ultima cosa ho un idea per un estenzione e non saprei come realizzarla ne a chi segnalarla. a tutte le persone che l'ho detta è piaciuta come poso fare?
<tdk200> sta server italia selezionato glpiana
<d4vey> Dreeg, dai il comando ls -la e posta il contenuto su pastebin
<jester-> xanscale: non mi sono mai dilettato
<d4vey> !paste | Dreeg
<ubot-it> Dreeg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<xanscale> provo a cercare
<glpiana> Dreeg, fa vedere l'utput dei comandi su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | Dreeg
<glpiana> d4vey, scusa :D
<d4vey> glpiana, ;) figurati
<tdk200> we io adesso devo scappare glpiana per l'avanzamento non vado di fretta
<d4vey> cmq la vedo moooolto dura che abbiano lo stesso nome
<glpiana> tdk200, ok, vediamo un'altra volta
<glpiana> d4vey, +1
<tdk200> ciao
<d4vey> Dreeg? Sei ancora con noi?
<Dreeg> Si stavo eseguendo i comandi
<Dreeg> -.- avevate pienamente ragione, ho sbagliato un carattere
<Dreeg> xD
<Dreeg> ora però rimango qui con voi a continuare il discorso tdk200
<Dreeg> problema identico ma sono connesso via ethernet
<Dreeg> ad un certo punto mi dice connessione persa
<tdk200> è da ieri sera fino alle 00:00 ci ho provato
<tdk200> ma niente
<tdk200> cmq io adesso devo scappare in bancaaaaaaa
<tdk200> sennò niente dindini
<tdk200> ciao Dreeg
<tdk200> vedi se risolvi
<tdk200> in lan dovresti farcela
<Dreeg> presumo che il cambiar server risolva
<tdk200> si io vedo dopo auhhua
<Dreeg> tanto è loggato il canale ;)
<tomsh> è cosa nota che vinagre su 11.10 fa cose strane?
<glpiana> tomsh, quali?
<tomsh> non mi permette di settare lo screen size
<tomsh> non mi appare scale
<Dreeg> eseguo il comando gksu software-properties-gtk mi apre la finestrella  ma che server devo scegliere? Principale?
<Dreeg> Poi rimarrà in italiano ubuntu?
<glpiana> grno, vai su altro e scegli garr o fastbull
<glpiana> Dreeg, sì, non c'entra nulla la nazionalità del server
<Dreeg> ah ok perfetto
<tomsh> glpiana: sostanzialmente così è inusabile
<glpiana> tomsh, non l'ho ancora usato ma se hai pazienza posso provare
<tomsh> glpiana: ok
<Dreeg> Ok ho messo Server Principale, aggiorno le informazioni e provo ad avanzare di Distro ;)
<SG-1> Ciao a tutti.
<Dreeg> Comunque, per il fatto del dual boot non posso usare grub, si ostina a NON rilevare gli altri sistemi operativi
<tomsh> glpiana: ah non mi permette nemmeno di editare ne di cancellare i bookmark
<Dreeg> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,485007.0.html  -  sul forum pure ci siamo ormai quasi arresi :(
<stevr1it> salve, dopo aver aggiornato a 11.10 ora vorrei riprisitnare il vecchio gnome, ma anche se alla-vvio scelgo gnome senza effetti questo non [ uguale, mancano alcune cose e sopratutto la barra di sopra non si modifica. Se disinstallo Unity faccio un guaio? Anche la tastiera non e la stessa. grazie
<tdk200> glpiana ma se do questo comando da terminale iw reg set BO perchè non mi da la possibilità poi di impostare la scheda con il comando iwconfig wlan0 txpower 30
<tdk200> questa domanda è inerente al wifi sempre della scheda alf
<tdk200> alfa
<bobbybong> stevr1it, mi sa che gnome adesso è così e non si può tornare indietro se volevi il vecchio gnome non dovevi aggiornare
<stevr1it> ma è n casino così
<Dreeg> ?? cioè? Che problemi ci sono su 11.10? O.O potrò sempre scegliere l'interfaccia "ubuntu classico"?
<stevr1it> ho scelto l'untu classico ma non è il vecchio ubuntu davvero
<stevr1it> ubuntu
<bobbybong> stevr1it, gnome 2 non c'è più
<Dreeg> :O
<stevr1it> e la barra superiore non si riesce a camabire?
<tdk200> sto vedendo questa guida ma nn mi serve per aircrack mi serve sempre per impostare la wifi ad una potenza + alta
<glpiana> tomsh, scusa, ma non ho modo ora di provare. se riesco faccio nel pomeriggio
<tdk200> http://www.clshack.it/backbox-ubuntu-alfa-network-awus036h.html
<stevr1it> non si tolgono le icone una volta messe
<stevr1it> non si aggiunge nulla
<tomsh> glpiana: ok, grazie
<Dreeg> c'è qualche screen dei cambiamenti!? Potreste linkarmeli?
<stevr1it> inoltre non ho le icone di lilbreoffice... mah
<glpiana> Dreeg, su gogol trovi tutte le immagini che vuoi
<Dreeg> anche di ubuntu classico?
<glpiana> Dreeg, immagino proprio di sì
<Dreeg> Ah è vero.. ammazza, si divertono ad aggiornare per fotografarlo!? xD hahahah scherzo, comunque non è così drastica la differenza di Ubuntu Classico dai..
<Dreeg> almeno nel desktop
<Dreeg> E' possibile che l'avanzamento oggi riprenda da dove si è interrotto ieri?
<glpiana> eh?
<Dreeg> Mi è partito dal pacchetto 717 su 1400 e passa.. ieri non ricordo da che punto si era interrotto per "connessione interrotta" perché l'ho avviato mentre andavo a dormire (xD)
<glpiana> Dreeg, magari quelli che ha scaricato non li riscarica... magari :)
<pioggianelbosco> ero disconnesso senza saperlo! Se mi sono perso qualcosa..
<Dreeg> grazie delle risposte glpiana, ma non darlo per scontato, come avrai intuito vengo da Windows :)
<stevr1it> bobbybong, hai qulache suggerimento?
<glpiana> Dreeg, non lo do per scontato, me lo auguro per te per evitarti di doverli riscaricare :D
<Dreeg> allora scusami, sto influenzato e avevo letto con ironia ;) grazie dell'augurio allora xD ed effettivamente è stato così.. ogni giorno scopro tanti motivi per rimanere a ubuntu ma per lavoro devo rimanere ancora un pochino in Windows.. -.- e non riesco a configurare il boot menù, ne di Win e ne Grub uff..
<glpiana> Dreeg, cosa non riesci a configurare in particolare?
<Holden> Dreeg, no, non li riscarica li hai già in cache
<Holden> Dreeg, saranno in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<glpiana> a dopo
<Dreeg> Il boot.ini non riesce ad avviare ubuntu, il dd non mi funziona (ora riprovo dando sdc anziché sdc1) mentre il grub appare una volta si e dieci no (se non appare entra diretto in ubuntu) quando entro dal Menù Boot Device manualmente (per accedere al'HDD di ubuntu)
<tomsh> glpiana: vabbè sono tornato a remmina, vinagre può anche morire
<Dreeg> e se si avvia grub comunque non vede Windows XP
<pioggianelbosco> glpiana: sono partito con installa..
<pioggianelbosco> glpiana: mi dice:Configurare la rete.
<pioggianelbosco> glpiana: inserire il nome host per questo sistema
<pioggianelbosco> e-DIO-t: tu ci sei?
<pioggianelbosco> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<e-DIO-t> pioggianelbosco, unnomequalsiasi
<pioggianelbosco> e-DIO-t: un nome arbitrario di fianco a ubuntu..?
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<e-DIO-t> pioggianelbosco, puoi anche lasciare ubuntu.
<pioggianelbosco> e-DIO-t: ho inviato,mi da configurazione dell'orologio..
<e-DIO-t> pioggianelbosco, leggi, interpreta quello che c'è scritto e dimmi se non hai capito qualcosa.
<damaskinos> Salve gente come si fa a disabilitare l'autoridimensionamento delle finestre?
<pioggianelbosco> e-DIO-t: ed ora tutta la schermata blu
<damaskinos> parlo di quando portiamo le finestre in alto sul pannello superiore e queste si autoridimensionano
<e-DIO-t> pioggianelbosco, non ti ho chiesto di farmi la telecronaca. Ho detto, quello che esce a schermo leggilo e se non capisci qualcosa faccelo sapere. Se si ferma sulla schermata blu c'è poco da leggere direi => o "butti" il pc, o butti il cd. E vai certo che non mi metto a diagnosticare danni hardware da qua in base ai commenti che mi riporti.
<pioggianelbosco> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<pioggianelbosco> e-DIO-t: sta connessione! misono perso qualcosa?
<e-DIO-t> pioggianelbosco, non ti ho chiesto di farmi la telecronaca. Ho detto, quello che esce a schermo leggilo e se non capisci qualcosa faccelo sapere. Se si ferma sulla schermata blu c'è poco da leggere direi => o "butti" il pc, o butti il cd. E vai certo che non mi metto a diagnosticare danni hardware da qua in base ai commenti che mi riporti.
<e-DIO-t> Questa è l'ultima frase, mi sono messo a risparmio energetico.
<pioggianelbosco> e-DIO-t: "non è stata rilevata alcuna unità disco.Se si conosce il nome del driver richiesto dalla propria unità a disco è possibile selezionarlo nell'elenco:
<e-DIO-t> pioggianelbosco, conosci il nome del driver richiesto? Io no.
<e-DIO-t> pioggianelbosco, comunque se vuoi vengo a sfasciartelo definitivamente io quel pc, cosi' il problema è risolto, compri un pc qualsiasi a 300 euro e passa la paura.
<Steeler> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<e-DIO-t> mh :P sorry :D
<pioggianelbosco> e-DIO-t: "Driver necessario x l'unità a disco: -Continuare senza unità a disco; poi c'è una serie di codici che si possono scegliere..
<e-DIO-t> pioggianelbosco, hai provato mai a guidare una macchina senza averla?
<e-DIO-t> non puoi installa' niente, se non vede il disco.
<massimo18> lol
<e-DIO-t> E come ti dicevo prima, stai sicuro che non mi metto a insegui' eventuali danni hardware da qui. Appena trovi la maniera di fargli vedere il disco,s e vuoi, torna e continuo ad aiutarti.
<nicotano> salve
<glpiana> !installazione | pioggianelbosco
<ubot-it> pioggianelbosco: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<piterone> ciao a tutti, mi potete aiutare ho eliminato il pannello inferiore di ubuntu 10.04 ......
<piterone> e poi ri-aggiungendolo è diverso ,le finestre minimizzate sono messe a partire dal centro..
<glpiana> piterone, clicca sul pannello rimasto e crea un nuovo pannello. poi sposta le varie applet che ci metti cliccando sull'applet col destro -> sposta
<piterone> ma no gl è il pannello di sotto. L'ho rimesso ma è diverso....
<Guest35615> scusate, ma cairo dock ha dei problemi con ubuntu oneiric?
<Guest35615> non mi funziona
<Guest35615> uff
<piterone> cioe le finestre minimizzate ora le mette solo nella meta di destra
<glpiana> piterone, e che problema c'è? quel che manca lo aggiungi, quel che è di troppo lo levi
<glpiana> piterone, ti ho detto di spostarlo quello
<glpiana> Guest35615, non funziona significa?
<Guest35615> che non mi si apre nemmeno piú
<Guest35615> ho provato ad avviarlo da terminale ma mi dice che crasha e un messaggio lunghissimo
<Guest35615> boh!
<glpiana> Guest35615, del messaggio lunghissimo, copia le ultime 5 o 10 righe su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | Guest35615
<ubot-it> Guest35615: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Guest35615> ok
<piterone> che nn è quello di prima,le finestre minimizzate partendo dalla meta del pannello diventano subito piccole e nn servono a molto.....io sotto tengo solo il cestino
<glpiana> piterone, non vuoi proprio provare a spostare quell'applet?
<piterone> cioe gl?nn ho capito..
<pioggianelbosco> glpiana: ho proceduto con installazione,ora sono a partizionamento dei dischi:..
<Guest35615> glpiana, te l'ho messo tutto il messaggio http://paste.ubuntu.com/707909/
<glpiana> piterone, quella cosa che ti mostra le finestre minimizzate è una applet
<glpiana> le applet sul pannello possono essere spostate
<piterone> io ho solo messo nuovo pannello e aggiunto "elenco finestre" dici quella?
<glpiana> pioggianelbosco, tasto destro sul lembo sinistro dell'applet e vedi che ti appare un menu
<glpiana> piterone, sì
<glpiana> piterone, e anche il messagigo prima è per te, ho cannato nick :)
<piterone> ok gl tutto a posto:)
<glpiana> bien
<glpiana> pioggianelbosco, ma avevi recuperato i dati che ti rservivano da quel disco?
<piterone> se premevo tasto destro sulle finestre mi dava il menu contest delle finestre ,per quello dell'applet dovevo solo andare di poco a destra della prima finestra;)
<piterone> ty
<piterone> cioe a sx:)
<piterone> ciao grazie:)
<SaaMmY> buongiorno
<SaaMmY> ho un problema
<SaaMmY> kubuntu non mi apre piu le porte USB
<glpiana> SaaMmY, con che periferiche provi?
<SaaMmY> cioè quando stacco e riattacco un USB
<SaaMmY> non mi apre niente
<SaaMmY> nessun USB
<glpiana> SaaMmY, con che periferiche provi?
<SaaMmY> ne mouse ne una pennetta
<SaaMmY> niente
<SaaMmY> glpiana tutto
<SaaMmY> USB
<FloodBotIt1> SaaMmY: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<glpiana> SaaMmY, apri un terminale, infila la penna e scri dmesg | tail   e impara che non siamo su amsn
<SaaMmY> ma io sto nel panico
<glpiana> SaaMmY, poco importa. procedi, dai
<SaaMmY> dmsg | tail?
<SaaMmY> ok fatto
<glpiana> !paste | SaaMmY
<ubot-it> SaaMmY: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<SaaMmY> glpiana non posso
<SaaMmY> uso due pc differenti
<SaaMmY> e non ho il comando del mouse
<glpiana> SaaMmY, allora scrivi: lsmod | grep usb e dimmi se elenca qualcosa o meno
<SaaMmY> mi è estremamente difficile fare quello da pc normale
<pioggianelbosco> glpiana: Partizionamento dei dischi: -Annullare le modifiche alle partizioni; -Terminare il partizionamento e scrivere le modifiche sul disco. Se per applet intendi la schermata,in basso a destra c'è "INDIETRO" attivabile con il tasto frecce.
<SaaMmY> si
<SaaMmY> elenca
<SaaMmY> elenca tantissimi dvb_usb
<glpiana> SaaMmY, dal comando di prima ti pare abbia notato che hai inserito la penna usb?
<SaaMmY> dvb_core
<SaaMmY> tutti questi dvb
<Dreeg> Eccomi in 11.10! Fantastico ha risolto il dual boot nel grub!
<SaaMmY> compare anche usb_storage
<SaaMmY> si quindi credo la abbia letta
<Dreeg> :D ora mi rimane da settare l'interfaccia Ubuntu Classico che non ci riesco, nel logon non c'è la dicitura Ubuntu Classico, per caso sarebbe Ubuntu 2d?
<glpiana> pioggianelbosco, il messaggio dell'applet è stato erronaemente inviato a te, ma non era per te. ti ho chiesto dopo se avevi recuperato i dati che avevi sul pc
<glpiana> Dreeg, no, sei su oneiric?
<glpiana> SaaMmY, vedi roba tipo sdb: sdb1 ?
<SaaMmY> no
<Dreeg> no sono su XChat
<Dreeg> no aspetta, cos'è oneiric? xD sto stordito stamane dall'influenza
<pioggianelbosco> quando ho inviato installa non mi è stato chiesto nulla per il recupero dei dati!
<glpiana> Dreeg, la versione di ubuntu
<pioggianelbosco> glpiana: quando ho inviato installa non mi è stato chiesto nulla per il recupero dei dati!
<SaaMmY> glpiana sto estremamente in crisi non ho solo questo problema ma sto pieno di problemi devo recuperare MBR e devo fare una immagine con unetbootin
<glpiana> pioggianelbosco, certo, non chiede nulla perchè non sa che tu devi recuperare i dati
<SaaMmY> ma per farlo dovrei meglio riavviare glpiana però ho anche incominciato in parallelo l'avanzamento di versione
<Dreeg> 11.10
<SaaMmY> quindi cosa mi consigli glpiana?
<glpiana> SaaMmY, dai uname -a e dimmi che versione di kernel usi
<SaaMmY> meglio aspettare l'avanzamento e riavviare  e riprovare?
<SaaMmY> ok
<SaaMmY> la versione 11
<SaaMmY> 2.6.38.11
<glpiana> Dreeg, devi installar eil pacchetto gnome-session-fallback
<glpiana> SaaMmY, 11. 04 o 11.10?
<Dreeg> a che serve?
<SaaMmY> 11.04
<SaaMmY> ma sto avanzando
<glpiana> Dreeg, a riavere gnome classico
<glpiana> SaaMmY, stai facendo l'avanzamento ora?
<SaaMmY> si
<SaaMmY> hhheehheh
<glpiana> e allora lascia perdere le usb fin dopo l'avanzamento
<SaaMmY> bene
<Dreeg> si ma è tipo un downgrade?
<glpiana> Dreeg, no, è un pacchetto in più che ti permette di avere una ionterfaccia simile a gnome vecchio
<Dreeg> :D grazie! La installo subito! Sono euforico.. dopo giorni di scapocciamento l'avanzamento mi ha risolto tutto hahaha
<Dreeg> Su software center non me lo trova (anche se metto gli spazi al posto di dei -)
<SaaMmY> glpiana però mi piacerebbe far leggere solo la pennetta
<SaaMmY> per fare una live
<glpiana> SaaMmY, dopo
<SaaMmY> che mi serve
<SaaMmY> dai
<glpiana> Dreeg, sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback
<SaaMmY> ci mette 1 ora e piu l'avanzamento
<glpiana> SaaMmY, dacci un taglio
<Guest35615> glpiana, nessun idea del perché non mi funzioni cairo dock?
<SaaMmY> dai please?
<SaaMmY> che si fa un mount sdb?
<Dreeg> ok grazie mille! :D ultima domanda, importante per me, per problemi di HDD ho usato GParted e ho spostatp ubuntu dove non dovrebbe propriamente essere ma se volessi lasciarlo qui ed incrementare la sua partizione (c'è solo una partizione di Ubuntu, una di Swap ed il resto non è allocato) posso con Gparted senza formattare?
<glpiana> Guest35615, guardo ora il pastebin, non l'avevo visto
<Guest35615> ah ok
<e-DIO-t> Dreeg, in linea di massima si, ma è consigliabile avere un backup jic!
<Dreeg> jic? come si fa?
<glpiana> Guest35615, scrivi nel terminale: ps aux | grep compiz              e metti su pastebin
<Dreeg> No va bene dai  non mi voglio complicare la vita, non ho ancora nulla di irrimediabile su ubuntu..
<Guest35615> ok
<Dreeg> grazie mille :D allargo la partizione e sono da voi :D per usare gnome session fallback come si fa? Appare la nuova voce sul logon?
<glpiana> Dreeg, appare
<Dreeg> ok :) a dopo per i ringraziamenti :P
<Guest35615> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/707921/
<glpiana> Guest35615, scrivi: locate cairo | grep home
<Dreeg> Problemino xD - Su Gparted nella partizione di swap e ubuntu c'è una "chiave" e non mi permette di modificarne le impostazioni
<Guest35615> glpiana, m'ha piazzato una lista inifinita, pasto?
<glpiana> anche solo qualche riga Guest35615 , voglio sapere qual è la directory con la configurazione
<Guest35615> ok
<glpiana> Dreeg, non puoi modificare le partizioni in uso
<Guest35615> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/707926/
<Dreeg> ... quindi da Live.. se ho 11.10 posso comunque usare la live di 11.04?
<glpiana> Guest35615, mv .gconf/apps/instances/awn-applet-cairo-menu .gconf/apps/instances/awn-applet-cairo-menu_old
<glpiana> Dreeg, sì
<Dreeg> a dopo :)
<glpiana> Dreeg, se sposti i dischi poi devi modificare fstab
<glpiana> e vabbè tornerà :D
<Guest35615> glpiana, ??
<glpiana> Guest35615, no aspetta
<glpiana> Guest35615, non mi convince sta roba. copiami tutto su pastebin
<Guest35615> tutto cosa?
<Guest35615> O__o
<glpiana> <glpiana> Guest35615, scrivi: locate cairo | grep home
<Guest35615> hm tutto non credo me lo faccia nemmeno copiare... piú in sú non vado... cmq ecco qui.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/707927/
<pioggianelbosco> glpiana: <glpiana> pioggianelbosco, certo, non chiede nulla perchè non sa che tu devi recuperare i dati. E QUINDI?
<glpiana> Guest35615, oki, dai locate cairo-dock  | grep home
<pioggianelbosco> glpiana: quella è la chat degli scazzi! no?
<glpiana> pioggianelbosco, e quindi, primo non usare il maiuscolo, che equivale ad urlare
<glpiana> pioggianelbosco, secondo qui non si parla della chat
<glpiana> pioggianelbosco, terzo, devi recuperare dei dati o no?
<pioggianelbosco> glpiana:  il maiuscolosolo per distinguere dalla tua che ho incollata
<Guest35615> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/707928/
<pioggianelbosco> glpiana:  devo recuperare i dati,si!
<glpiana> pioggianelbosco, allora interrompi l'installazione. prima copi i dati e poi procedi
<glpiana> Guest35615, mv .config/cairo-dock .config/cairo-dock_old
<Guest35615> non mi da nulla
<pioggianelbosco> Guest35615:  come faccio a interrompere l'installaz.
<Guest35615> glpiana, funge :)
<Guest35615> thanks
<pioggianelbosco> glpiana: Partizionamento dei dischi: -Annullare le modifiche alle partizioni; -Terminare il partizionamento e scrivere le modifiche sul disco. in basso a destra c'è "INDIETRO"
<glpiana> pioggianelbosco, hai già modificato le partizioni?
<glpiana> Guest35615, :)
<pioggianelbosco> glpiana: non saprei ma su la schermata attuale di c'è: -Annullare le modifiche alle partizioni.
<glpiana> pioggianelbosco, annulla le modifiche
<SaaMmY> glpiana problema delle porte usb era temporaneo
<SaaMmY> l'ho risolto
<SaaMmY> chiudendo vlc
<massimo18> vlc?
<glpiana> !enter | SaaMmY
<ubot-it> SaaMmY: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<SaaMmY> sapeste che sto passando
<SaaMmY> oh
<pioggianelbosco> glpiana:  ho inviato "annulla" ora c'è una schermata tutta blù
<SaaMmY> sbagliato chat
<glpiana> pioggianelbosco, il pc è fermo o sta lavorando?
<pioggianelbosco> glpiana: è fermo ma in basso c'è una banda bianca scrivibile
<glpiana> pioggianelbosco, io davvero non so cosa tu stia facendo
<glpiana> pioggianelbosco, premi ctrl+alt+f1   e passa in console, quindi premi ctrl+alt+canc   per riavviare
<pioggianelbosco> glpiana: ctrl+alt+F1 non risponde!
<lorenzo> Buongiorno quando collego l'hard disk esterno si apre da sé con VLC invece di aprirmelo in una finestra normale... non riesco a cambiare questa cosa...
<Shin3> glpiana, una domandina sul ubuntu 11.10 ora si usa Thunderbird invece di Evolution,ma le mail le riprende ugualmente al upgrade o cmq a una installazione pulita o ci sono dei problemi?
<Shin3> problemi intendo che non le riprende
<glpiana> pioggianelbosco, ctrl+alt+f2 allora
<glpiana> Shin3, non ne ho idea, non uso nè l'uno nè l'altro
<Shin3> e te pareva
<Shin3> ok tnx
<glpiana> lorenzo, che versione usi?
<lorenzo> glpiana, L'ultima
<Giko> buongiorno a tutti....
<glpiana> lorenzo, ultima, la 11.10 che è uscita ieri intendi?
<pioggianelbosco> glpiana: ho riavviato,si è aperta la schermata delle lingue..
<lorenzo> glpiana, sì
<glpiana> pioggianelbosco, ok, scegli italiano e poi scegli "prova xubuntu"
<Giko> .....ho un problema con l'installazione di Ubuntu 11.10....per spiegarmi meglio....l'installazione mi va liscia....ma al riavvio lo schermo è tutto nero e mi dice frequenza non supportata
<Giko> ...premetto che non ho modificato niente come impostazioni di bios o hardware
<glpiana> Giko, mentre da cd andava?
<Giko> lo stesso discorso me lo faceva con ubuntu 11.04 ma dopo mi appariva la schermata normale
<Giko> si
<Giko> da cd va
<Dreeg> Niente da fare, sono da Live ma non mi fa "incrementare" la partizione di Ubuntu
<Dreeg> come si fa?
<glpiana> Giko, installato ex novo o aggiornato?
<Giko> ex novo
<Dreeg> Su Gparted se seleziono la partizione ext4 e scelgo "Resize/Move" mi fa solo decrementare i Mb allocati a quella partizione ma non aumentare.. come posso fare?
<pioggianelbosco> Giko: non c'è scritto "prova xubuntu" ! C'è: -Installa; -Controlla difetti sul disco; -Test della memoria;-Boot dal primo disco rigido; -Ripristina un sistema danneggiato.
<pioggianelbosco> glpiana: non c'è scritto "prova xubuntu" ! C'è: -Installa; -Controlla difetti sul disco; -Test della memoria;-Boot dal primo disco rigido; -Ripristina un sistema danneggiato.
<glpiana> pioggianelbosco, ma che cd hai scaricato? la alternate?
<pioggianelbosco> Giko: scusa non era per te !
<Giko> tranqui...l'avevo capito....
<pioggianelbosco> glpiana:  si l'alternate
<Giko> ....ma per il mio problema c'è soluzione? devo rimanere a ubuntu 11.04?
<glpiana> pioggianelbosco, io non ti avevo indicato la alternate. perchè hai preso quella?
<glpiana> Giko, sai aggiungere una opzione al boot?
<Giko> no....come dovrei fare?
<glpiana> Giko, dammi un attimo
<pioggianelbosco> glpiana: credo proprio di si! se vuoi vado a controllare nella cronologia ma forse a questo punto meglio andare avanti sul da farsi
<Giko> ho provato ad accedere al bios per vedere se riuscivo a modificare qualke impostazione del chip grafico (dato ke è tutto integrato nella skeda madre) ma non mi dava nessuna opzione
<glpiana> lorenzo, non lo trovo mica. ti direi di provare a disinstallare vlc, rimuovere la directory vlc sotto .config e quindi reinstallare vlc. vedi se cambia
<Giko> ok....grazie
<glpiana> !logs
<ubot-it> Log del canale: http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/  oppure  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<glpiana> pioggianelbosco, vero, ho sbagliato io a darti il link e chiedo venia
<glpiana> pioggianelbosco, con quello lì però non ci facciamo niente
<lorenzo> glpiana, ok grazie speriamo che dopo non lo apra con qualche altro lettore :)
<glpiana> lorenzo, prima di reinstallare vlc prova e vedi che fa
<lorenzo> glpiana, certo
<pioggianelbosco> glpiana: posso rimasterizzare sullo stesso disco?
<glpiana> pioggianelbosco, se è riscrivibile sì, e mi pare lo fosse
<glpiana> pioggianelbosco, questa dovevo indicarti http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/11.10/release/xubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso
<glpiana> pioggianelbosco, mettila a scaricare, intanto io controllo una cosa. se va bene non copiamo niente, installiamo e basta senza cancellare
<pioggianelbosco> glpiana: mettila a scaricare cosa?
<glpiana> <glpiana> pioggianelbosco, questa dovevo indicarti http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/11.10/release/xubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso
<Giko> perfavore...non vi dimenticate di me :)
<glpiana> Giko, visualizzi il menu di grub all'avvio?
<Giko> no
<Giko> anche perchè uso l'intero hard disk per ubuntu....è il pc dell'ufficio
<glpiana> Giko, allora dopo i messaggi del bios premi e tieni premuti il tasto shift fino a che appare il menu
<glpiana> Giko, poi premi il tasto "e" per editare la voce di ubuntu
<pioggianelbosco> glsta scaricando..
<Giko> quindi
<glpiana> Giko, ti piazzi alla fine della riga che temrina con quiet splash e aggiungi:   nomodeset
<pioggianelbosco> glpiana: sta scaricando..
<glpiana> Giko, poi premi ctrl+x e vedi se va. torna a riferire che vediamo che fare
<glpiana> pioggianelbosco, ok
<Giko> allora....scusa
<Giko> vediamo se ho capito
<Dreeg> Ragazzi, niente da fare con GParted?
<Giko> io avvio il pc
<Giko> tengo premuto il tasto shift
<Giko> poi mi comparirà qualcosa e io premo il tasto "e"
<glpiana> Dreeg, devi avere spazio disponibile dopo alla partizione che vuoi allargare
<glpiana> Giko, sì
<Giko> e mi compare qualcos'altro e io devo aggiungere la scritta nomodeset
<tdk200> Qualcuno usa Amsn??
<glpiana> Giko, dopo a quiet splash
<Giko> e infine premere semplicemente ctrl+x
<glpiana> !qualcuno | tdk200
<ubot-it> tdk200: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Dreeg> ho 350Gb di GB di cui 120Gb di Ubuntu + 2Gb di Swap
<glpiana> Giko, sì
<glpiana> !image | gr
<ubot-it> gr: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Dreeg> quindi altri 230 Gb liberi più o meno
<glpiana> -.-
<Giko> ah ok...grazie
<glpiana> !image | Dreeg
<ubot-it> Dreeg: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Giko> oggi proverò e poi vi farò sapere
<Dreeg> screen di Gparted?
<glpiana> Dreeg, sì
<tdk200> amsn mi riconosce webcam e audio del microfono ma non mi permette di effettuare videochiamate :S
<Giko> grazie a tutti
<Giko> vi auguro un buon pomeriggio
<tdk200> inoltra la richiesta e dice dopo poco che la persona ha rifiutato la richiesta, ma in realtà non rifiuta nn la vede proprio
<glpiana> tdk200, mentre la chat funziona normalmente?
<tdk200> sisi la sto usand o adesso
<tdk200> chatto tranquillamente
<glpiana> ok, ma non so dirti
<tdk200> la video chiamata è impossibile farla
<tdk200> cmq per il server dell'avanzamento tu cosa consigli di fare glpiana
<glpiana> tdk200, non ti avevo già detto di provare a cambiare server da software properties?
<tdk200> no
<Dreeg> eccolo: http://imagebin.org/178953
<glpiana> tdk200, te lo dico ora :D
<tdk200> okkai :D
<glpiana> Dreeg, c'è di mezzo la swap che rompe
<glpiana> tdk200, gksu software-properties-gtk
<Dreeg> azz ecco perché, come lo "sposto"?
<tdk200> cosa faccio adesso glpiana
<tdk200> che server metto??
<tdk200> c'è quello italia
<glpiana> Dreeg, secondo me la levi e la rifai dopo. in ogni caso poi dovrai mettere  a posto fstab
<glpiana> tdk200, vai su altro e tra gli italiani scegli fastbull o garr
<Dreeg> e come si mette a posto fstab o.o
<glpiana> !fstab | Dreeg
<ubot-it> Dreeg: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Fstab
<glpiana> Dreeg, in pratica dovrai correggere gli UUID delle partizioni
<xc> Ciao!
<Dreeg> o.O ah..
<Dreeg> o cacchio xD
<Dreeg> ma se la Swap la sposto a fine HDD?
<glpiana> Dreeg, non c'è problema, basta che poi lo comunichi a fstab
<xc> Ragazzi ho sentito parlare di una certa "fresh install" mi potete spiegare esattamente di cosa si tratta e come eseguirla...? grazie :)
<Dreeg> mh ok..
<glpiana> xc, immagino stia per installazione da zero
<glpiana> !installazione | xc
<ubot-it> xc: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<tdk200> glpiana nn vedo in altro sorgenti italiane
<xc> Ah...e come faccio ad aggiornare ad 11.10 senza fare una freh install e possibilmente usando l'update dal gestore aggiornamento nel modo più sicuro possibile?
<tdk200> trovato
<xc> Ho avuto parecchi problemi in passato con il gestore aggiornamento...
<glpiana> xc, basta fare attenzione alle scritte che compaiono
<tdk200> ho messo fastbull
<glpiana> tdk200, eh, prova a vedere se va
<xc> In che senso? Su 2 volte che ho aggiornato dal gestore 2 volte il pc mi dava problemi...se si avviava...
<glpiana> xc, non riesci ad essere un po' più generico?
<Dreeg> La guida postata mi dice da cosa è composto l'fstab, ma non ho capito cosa devo cambiare dell'fstab..
<glpiana> Dreeg, quando finisci di modificare le partizioni dovrai vedere che UUID hanno le nuove aprtizioni
<Dreeg> con blkid vedo le varie UUID "attuali" (quindi dopo gli spostamenti e modifiche) e che devo farci?
<glpiana> !uuid | Dreeg
<ubot-it> Dreeg: uuid is Per determinare UUID di una partizione esegui nel terminale sudo vol_id /dev/hdxx o vol_id /dev/sdxx, su karmic usa blkid al posto di vol_id
<glpiana> sti uuid non coincideranno con quelli che hai in fstab e dovrai sostituirli in fstab in modo che le partizioni vengano riconosciute
<Dreeg> ok quindi do il comando blkid e avrò le nuove UUID giusto? Poi andrò a modificare (con "nano"?) l'fstab
<Dreeg> ho capito bene?
<pioggianelbosco> glpiana: siamo al 37% è normale così lento?
<xc> ok ricominciamo da capo... Ho la versione 11.04 e tra una quindicina di giorni più o meno vorrei aggiornare. Ecco vorrei sapere esattamente come utilizza il gestore aggiornamenti in modo corretto visto che le ultime volte che l'ho usato il pc non partiva più...scusa se mi sono espresso male... :)
<glpiana> pioggianelbosco, ma adesso mica dipenderà da me la velocità con cui scarichi le iso da internet?
<glpiana> pioggianelbosco, comunque io intanto ho provveduto a controllare quella cosa che dicevo prima: quando avvii l'installazione hai la possibilità di aggironare senza perdere dati
<xc> glpiana, quindi potrei installare anche da cd... se ho la possibilità di aggiornare senza perdere dati...
<glpiana> Dreeg, sì
<Dreeg> ok procedo
<glpiana> xc, sì puoi usare anche il cd, che però andrà a rimuovere tutti i pacchetti che non ha con se, immagino
<Dreeg> da live il cat /etc/fstab non mi mostra le partizioni degli HDD
<tdk200> glpiana, ma non si può adattare il messeger live che si usa su mac per ubuntu??
<xc> vabè ho dei backup di tutti i pacchetti installati...basta che installi il progrmamma per gestire i backup e ripristinarli... grazie :)
<tdk200> che tu sappia?
<glpiana> Dreeg, devi fare un chroot
<glpiana> !chat | tdk200
<ubot-it> tdk200: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<tdk200> so che è una richiesta strana
<xc> ciao! Grazie...
<glpiana> xc, il backup dei pacchetti installati su 11.04 manderà a buone donne la tua installazione di 11.10
<glpiana> !grub | Dreeg
<glpiana> Dreeg, per il chroot puoi seguire i passi riportati nel ripristino di grub, cosa che converrà comuqnue fare
<glpiana> se mai ubot-it si degnerà di considerarci
<Dreeg> ah cacchio devo entrare nel chroot.. hai ragione scusa, che scemo che sono >.<
<ubot-it> Dreeg: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<glpiana> eeehhh alla buon ora
<Dreeg> hahaha xD
<pioggianelbosco> glpiana:  sai,sono molto in tensione,un po stressato,forse più per i continui svilimenti generati da tante persone piuttosto che per il non funzionamento del pc,prima di questa vicenda in chat credevo che Ubuntu oltre ad essere un softwer libero fosse un progetto di libertà più ampio.eticamente intendo,meritevole di attenzioni e sostego politico,questioni di diritti e pari opportunità di cui mi occupo giornalmente,ora 
<glpiana> pioggianelbosco, per cortesia, qui solo supporto, per tutto il resto c'è #ubuntu-it-chat
<chiara> ciao ... un informazione io ho un athlon II è meglio mettere ubuntu 32 bit o 64?
<glpiana> chiara, se è 64 bit mettici pure la 64 bit
<chiara> glpiana ... non so se è 64 bit :-(
<glpiana> chiara, vediamo di scoprirlo
<pioggianelbosco> glpiana: scusate tutti,mi sono sbagliato!ripubblico di la,anche se immagino ora non serva più!
<chiara> :-) io ora ho ubuntu 11.04 32 bit
<chiara> ma un amico mi ha detto che è meglio che metto il 64 bit
<glpiana> chiara, ma quanta ram hai?
<chiara> quello che so io che ha 4 processori :-)
<chiara> 4 gb mi sembra
<glpiana> chiara, da quel che vedo su gogol è 64 bit
<chiara> e scheda video dedicata ... quindi non la prende dalla ram
<chiara> anche a me sembra che è 64 bit ...
<chiara> però ho visto che mettevano un adesivo con scritto 64 sotto
<glpiana> a maggior ragione
<chiara> e il mio adesivo non ce l'aveva :-)
<chiara> quindi 64 bit ...
<glpiana> ah ecco :D
<glpiana> chiara, ora sei su ubuntu?
<Dreeg> glpiana, qui mi risulta che blkid e fstab abbiamo gli stessi UUID
<chiara> si
<chiara> ma 32 bit
<glpiana> Dreeg, ma hai già effettuato le modifiche?
<Dreeg> si ieri sera, però lo spostamento e "l'ingrandimento" delle partizioni l'ho fatto poco fa
<glpiana> chiara, nel terminale scrivi: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<glpiana> !paste | chiara
<ubot-it> chiara: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> Dreeg, beh, riavvia. se non parte vediamo dopo da live
<Dreeg> ok :) a dopo
<lorenzo> glpiana, disinstallato vlc il disco si apre normalmente, dopo che lo reinstallo torna come prima...
<chiara> http://paste.ubuntu.com/707970/
<glpiana> lorenzo, ma hai cancellato le directory di vlc nella tua home?
<lorenzo> glpiana, mhm prima o dopo la disinstallazione?
<glpiana> dopo
<glpiana> chiara, a me sembra 64 bit
<lorenzo> glpiana... ci riprovo
<chiara> ok ... perfetto ... installo ... ci risentiamo tra una mezzoretta
<chiara> grazie
<glpiana> chiara, e poi
<glpiana> chiara, se non è 64 bit non parte il cd di installazione
<chiara> ottimo ...
<chiara> ubuntu è sempre mitico :-)
<chiara> sono curiosa di vedere i miglioramenti di unity ... che fino ad ora non ho utilizzato
<lorenzo> glpiana, nei file nascosti nella home non c'è vlc...
<glpiana> lorenzo, cerca sotto .config
<glpiana> lorenzo, e levalo anche da .cache
<lorenzo> ok
<PannellaBastardo> Ciao ragazzi ho un problema: sto tentando installare ubuntu 11.04 sul mio pc che ha anche windows 7 ma all'avvio non mi da l'opzione: installa tutti e due
<lorenzo> glpiana, fatto, che faccio reinstallo vlc?
<glpiana> PannellaBastardo, cioè vorresti che il cd di ubuntu ti installasse sia ubuntu che windows?
<glpiana> lorenzo, prova
<PannellaBastardo> non hai capito
<glpiana> PannellaBastardo, non mi da l'opzione: installa tutti e due  <--- ho solo letto
<PannellaBastardo> si scusa mi sono spiegato male
<PannellaBastardo> glpiana: non mi da l'opzione per affiancare
<glpiana> PannellaBastardo, quando arrivi al partixzionamento dovrebbe proporti un po' di cose
<PannellaBastardo> si tratta dell'11.04 scaricata da torrent 64bit
<Dreeg> Eccomi da ubuntu (mio) :D funziona tutto alla grande.. come vedo la "dimensione" dell'HDD attuale (questo di Ubuntu)?
<Dreeg> sempre con Gparted?
<glpiana> PannellaBastardo, non è all'avvio che ti fa scegliere
<glpiana> Dreeg, scrivi: df    in  un terminale
<PannellaBastardo> glpiana: all'avvio dell'installazioneda live cd
<lorenzo> glpiana, non è possibile, ma perché un disco esterno si apre con vlc?
<Dreeg> ok
<glpiana> lorenzo, non ne ho proprio idea. se la cosa non si risolve secondo me fai prima a afre un rest di gnome
<Dreeg> Funziona tutto! :D ora mi diverto a personalizzare il grub ed è fatta!!! :D
<lorenzo> glpiana, ovvero si può tornare a gnome?
<glpiana> !gnomereset | lorenzo
<ubot-it> lorenzo: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<Dreeg> GRAZIE MILLE A TUTTI! Scusate se sono stato ostico nel comprendere ma finalmente ho un PC che funziona :) Grazie a tutti! :D
<lorenzo> glpiana, se ne andrà anche la dashboard?
<glpiana> PannellaBastardo, allora tu hai avviato il livecd per procedere con l'installazione, ti avrà fatto sceglier elingua e tastiera. e poi?
<PannellaBastardo> glpiana poi mi dice: sostitusci windows 7, oppure altre opzioni
<PannellaBastardo> glpiana mi ricordo che l'ho installato a un mio amico
<glpiana> PannellaBastardo, quali sono le altre opzioni?
<PannellaBastardo> glpiana e mi dava l'opzione affianca
<glpiana> PannellaBastardo, prima di cominciare l'installazione, da windows hai proceduto con la deframmentazione del disco?
<PannellaBastardo> glpiana no, non l'ho defrag
<glpiana> PannellaBastardo, avvia windows, fai il defrag del disco e poi riprova
<PannellaBastardo> glpiana ci può stare che siano frammentati i cluster?
<glpiana> PannellaBastardo, perchè se c'è roba scritta in fondo la disco, ubuntu non trova spazio per ridimensioanre
<PannellaBastardo> glpiana ottima intuizione
<PannellaBastardo> provo
<lorenzo> glpiana, per caso si può togliere anche la dashboard?
<PannellaBastardo> poi se ci sei ancora ti faccio sapere
<glpiana> PannellaBastardo, se non va, ci ripensiamo dopo :)
<PannellaBastardo> maledetti radicali
<PannellaBastardo> ciao
<glpiana> PannellaBastardo, quoto
<glpiana> lorenzo, puoi mettere gnome-session-fallback
<lorenzo> ma fate politica sul forum di ubuntu?
<glpiana> lorenzo, sul forum?
<lorenzo> quello che è...
<glpiana> lorenzo, comqunue non si parla di politica sul canale di supporto
<PannellaBastardo> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<lorenzo> quello che volevo dire io, magari c'è qualche radicale... vabbe' :)
<PannellaBastardo> mi autocensuro
<glpiana> :)
<lorenzo> :)
<lorenzo> glpiana, cos'è gnome session fallback?
<glpiana> lorenzo, serve per avere una interfaccia simile al vecchio gnome
<lorenzo> glpiana, magari :) come si fa? :)
<glpiana> lorenzo, sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback
<lorenzo> glpiana, la dashboard se ne va automaticamente?
<glpiana> lorenzo, sì
<glpiana> sempre che tu scelga la sessione giusta al login
<lorenzo> glpiana, ok, quindi all'avvio parte in automatico o devo aggiungere alle applicazioni d'avvio?
<glpiana> lorenzo, devi sceglierla al login
<glpiana> a dopo
<lorenzo> ok
<lorenzo> grazie
<lorenzo> :)
<Dreeg> Domandina :P come modifico i pannelli di ubuntu 11.10 classic?
<Dreeg> Non posso premere il tasto dx sui pannelli
<nick00> salve a tutti, volevo sapere quali sono i modi possibili per passare da ubuntu 11.04 a 11.10
<pioggianelbosco> glpiana:  ecco! posso masterizzarlo anche se è in formato zip?
<sage79> come abilito compiz in ubuntu 11.10?
<glpiana> pioggianelbosco, in formato zip?
<glpiana> pioggianelbosco, non è che ti riferisci all'icona del file?
<glpiana> sage79, si abilita da solo se la scheda video è compatibile
<glpiana> nick00, puoi avanzare tramite il mnager dei pacchetti oppure da cd
<sage79> io vorrei le finestre gommose
<glpiana> nick00, eventualemnte anche da riga di comando
<glpiana> !ccsm | sage79
<ubot-it> sage79: Per abilitare effetti visivi aggiuntivi personalizzabili in Ubuntu: installa 'compizconfig-settings-manager' o 'simple-ccsm'. Dopo l'installazione apparirà la relativa icona in Sistema Preferenze - Vedi anche !compiz - Aiuto in #compiz-fusion
<pioggianelbosco> glpiana: no scusa volevo dire WinRAR
<glpiana> pioggianelbosco, allora è l'icona, fregatene. fai come ieri e usa infrarecorder o come si chiama
<pioggianelbosco> glpiana: siamo al 64% della masterizzazione
<glpiana> ok, io tra un po' me ne vado, intanto ti ripeto cosa fare
<glpiana> avvii da cd, scegli la lingua e selezioni: prova ubuntu senza installare.
<glpiana> xubuntu per l'esattezza
<glpiana> pioggianelbosco, quando ti compare tutto l'ambaradan sul desktop (cosa che ti permette anche di farti un'idea di come appare xubuntu) clicca sull'icona presente sulla scrivania che avvia l'installazione
<glpiana> pioggianelbosco, dopo la scelta della lingua e della tastiera ti mostrerà una shcermata in cui dovrebbe proporti di aggiornare il sistema presente sul disco a xubuntu 11.10
<glpiana> pioggianelbosco, se scegli questa via, non dovresti avere bisogno direcuperare i tuoi dati perchè li manterrà
<glpiana> pioggianelbosco, se invece quella ozpione non ci fosse, interro,mpi l'installazione e fatti aiutare a recuperar ei file che ti servono per copiarli su una chiavetta
<glpiana> pioggianelbosco, chiaro?
<pioggianelbosco> glpiana: credo di si! ma nella seconda ipotesi per recuperare i dati come si può fare se il vecchio sistema non si avvia?
<Dreeg> Scusatemi ancora, ma è possibile tradurre Thunderbird (preinstallato) in italiano? E come faccio a fargli scaricare le e-mail precedenti e non solo quelle non lette?
<glpiana> pioggianelbosco, essendo a quel punto su xubuntu, basterà che ti fai spiegare come visualizzare il tuo disco
<glpiana> Dreeg, installa thunderbird-locale-it
<glpiana> Dreeg, per le mail, devi guardare le opzioni del tuo account
<glpiana> di più non so dirti
<Dreeg> ok, quel comando reinstalla thunderbird o solo il pacchetto della lingua?
<Dreeg> E: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto thunderbird-locate-it
<lorenzo> Ma come è possibile che qualsiasi cartella vuole essere aperta con VLC? dall'hard disk esterno alla home...
<glpiana> Dreeg, è in main, devi averlo per forza
<bobbybong> thunderbird-locale-it non thunderbird-locate-it
<glpiana> lorenzo, aspetta, quasiasi cartella?
<glpiana> bobbybong, eh eh eh
<glpiana> mica avevo visto
<lorenzo> glpiana, vado in risorse clicco su home apre vlc, così come "documenti" "scaricati" ecc... e il solito disco esterno...
<glpiana> lorenzo, clicca col destro su una qualsiasi directory, apri con altra applicazione e scegli apri cartella
<lorenzo> come faccio ad andare su una directory se mi pare vlc... in pratica non mi fa andare da nessuna parte...
<lorenzo> apre*
<glpiana> lorenzo, crea una directory vuota sul desktop
<glpiana> o apri un temrinale e scrivi nautilus
<Dreeg> ok bobbybong aveva ragione xD
<glpiana> Dreeg, anche io, sei tu che hai scritto male :P
<lorenzo> glpiana, ok sto su nautilus
<glpiana> lorenzo, tasto destro su una directory
<Dreeg> si, quello intendevo! Ha ragione che ha individuato il mio errore xD
<lorenzo> glpiana, ok
<glpiana> lorenzo, trovato?
<lorenzo> glpiana, sì ovvio che l'opzione "apri con" non c'è!
<glpiana> lorenzo, fiole c'è?
<glpiana> *file
<Dreeg> Però che brutto che le app le possiamo distribuire solo a inizio, centro o fine pannelli
<lorenzo> glpiana, ok, ho cambiato da vlc a file... ma come diavolo ci è andato a finire vlc lì... devo farlo con tutte le directory ora?
<glpiana> lorenzo, no, basta una volta. perchè sia accaduto non lo so, ma se non ricordo male è già successo
<glpiana> me ne vado
<glpiana> ciao a tutti
<dimitri> salve
<airgnox> sera
<dimitri> una domanda moooolto generica. oggi ubu mi chiede di fare upgrade alla 10.10.... che dite meglio aspettare o posso procedere tranquillamente ?
<airgnox> io personalmente ho sempre avuto brutte esperienze con gli upgrade
<airgnox> preferisco installare LTS ex novo
<airgnox> pero' è una mia opinione personale
<airgnox> non saprei
<dimitri> si ma io con la 10.04 ho avuto una serie di prob che continuo ad avere
<dimitri> uno per tutti il refresh del video
<dimitri> che non funziona
<dimitri> è un calvario
<dimitri> spoero che con la 10.10 si sia risolto
<dimitri> ops
<dimitri> 11.04 e 11.10
<dimitri> ero rimasto all'anno scroso ;-)
<parik70> buon pomeriggio a tutti! :-)
<terz> salve, ho fatto l'avanzamento da ubuntu 11.04 a 11.10, ma mi trova solo la lingua inglese e non mi fa installare l'italiano.
<jester-> terz: impostazioni supporto lingue installa rimuovi
<terz> jester-: sì ho visto lì che mi dice l'italiano è installato, ma non me lo fa selezionare. Mi conviene disinstallarlo e reinstallarlo?
<jester-> terz: lo devi trascinare in cima alla lista
<jester-> terz: sotto lingua per menu e le finestre
<terz> aah ok fatto, per vedere le modifiche devo disconnettermi dall'utente?
<jester-> terz: si esci e rientra da gnome
<terz> ok grazie mille
<lorenzo> salve... come si gestiscono i pannelli di gnome, se ci clicco destro non succede niente...
<jester-> lorenzo: mi pare non siano piu pacioccabili
<lorenzo> jester- 'sta cosa è brutta però :( quindi come faccio a mettere chesso' l'icona mostra desktop?
<jester-> lorenzo: non lo so, pre gnome-shell ci dovrebbero essere le extesnsion ma non sono ancora nei repo e i vari pppa in giro non funzano
<lorenzo> jester- quindi aspettiamo?
<jester-> lorenzo: eh
<lorenzo> jester- ma diciamo di nuovo e interessante cos'ha la 11.10?
<jester-> lorenzo: la piu interassante è che applicazioni a 32 bit da repo girano su una 64
<lorenzo> jester- niente non è :)
<lorenzo> jester- vabbè, grazie dell'informazioni :)
<parik70> jester- ciao! :-)
<jester-> lorenzo: guarda le le note di rilascio
<jester-> !oneiric
<ubot-it> Oneiric Ocelot: http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/ | Kubuntu 11.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/oneiric/ |  È preferibile usare i torrent | Problemi noti: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricOcelot/ReleaseNotes
<linux_inuser> o finalmente....
<linux_inuser> ciao
<linux_inuser> mi serve da trovare un programma installato ieri con apt-get, c'è qualc1
<chiara> glpiana sono tornata ... come faccio a far funzionare l'audio hdmi ?
<chiara> c'è nessuno?
<chiara> ho problemi con hdmi oltre che con unity che non trovo nulla
<chiara> ho problemi con hdmi oltre che con unity che non trovo nulla
<jester-> chiara: di clicca il logo in alto a sinistra sopra la barra ciofeca
<jester-> chiara: hdmi sarebbe?
<jester-> chiara: se non ti garba unity si c'è altro
<chiara> infatti pensavo di toglierlo .. lo volevo provare un pò
<jester-> chiara: hai il 3d?
<chiara> ho il pc collegato a un monito 40" della sony
<chiara> con windows riesco a sentire l'audio con ubuntu no
<jester-> chiara: si ma l'accelerazione grafica c'è?
<chiara> mmm non so .. come faccio a controllare
<jester-> chiara: glxinfo | grep rendering
<jester-> se chiede un pacchetto installalo
<chiara> glxinfo non è installato
<chiara> lo installo
<jester-> chiara: dovrebbe richiedere un pacchetto di cui non ricordo il nome
<chiara> sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<chiara> mi dice di scrivere così
<jester-> chiara è mesa-utils
<jester-> si si fallo
<chiara> sto facendo
<chiara> ora ho il 3d
<jester-> chiara: glxinfo | grep rendering   dice yes?
<chiara> si
<jester-> chiara: allora installa gnome-shell e pure gnome-session-fallback poi scegli alla finestra di login cosa usare
<chiara> mmm nma per hdmi? uscita audio?
<jester-> chiara: impostazioni di sistema/audio
<jester-> chiara: paciocca in hardware  e uscita per torovare il canale giusto
<chiara> jester ... ho provato a fare test audio hdmi .. mi si è impallato tutto
<chiara> mi sembrava di stare in windows
<ugone> una curiosità da dove si imposta cosa usare di default? se unity,gnome3 ,fallback o altro?
<jester-> chiara: metti un mp3 3 poi paciocca
<chiara> si mo messo una compilation
<jester-> ugone: al login ti ha messo il lightdm?
<ugone> si purtroppo :-9
<ugone> :-)
<ugone> ma se lo scelgo da li al riavvio non lo tiene
<jester-> ugone: siccome gdm adesso è piu comprensibile hanno pensato di cambiare. è la rotellina sull'angolo alto a destra della finistrella
<jester-> ugone: installa gdm e poi con sudo dgkg-reconfigure gdm scegli cosa usare
<chiara> io le ho provate tutte
<jester-> chiara: c'è un device hdmi in hardware?
<ugone> ok grazie
<chiara> si
<chiara> jester si
<jester-> chiara: mettilo a default e poi mettilo anche in uscita
<chiara> c'è
<chiara> non me lo fa salvare
<chiara> torna sempre su audio analogico
<jester-> chiara: sudo apt-get install gnome-alsamixer poi lancialo e vedi se è tutto ok, tira su pcm
<jester-> chiara: oppure alsamixer nel terminale
<jester-> chiara: sotto se abilitate c'è 00 i volumi li tiri su con le frecce
<chiara> allora sotto a pcm non c'è 00
<jester-> chiara: pcm va bene cosi
<jester-> chiara: tiralo su tutto
<chiara> sono tutti al massimo tranne il mic frontale
<jester-> chiara: è un postatile?
<chiara> no fisso
<jester-> portatile*
<jester-> strano che non funga
<Steeler> chiara, in alsamixer premi F6 e vedi se è selezionata la giusta scheda audio.
<chiara> allora ho selezionato anche la 2° scheda
<jester-> chiara: i cavi sono nel busi giusto?
<chiara> con windows lo sento
<chiara> se riavvio e metto x pl'audio si sente
<chiara> xp
<jester-> chiara: uscita su hdmi e poi prova i vari dev in harware
<jester-> hardware
<chiara> se becco quello giusto si dovrebbe sentire subito giusto?
<jester-> oggià
<jester-> chiara: intanto metti a suonare un qualcosa
<chiara> si si
<chiara> c'è una playlisti di un ora
<chiara> ho provato tutte le combinazioni
<chiara> non và
<chiara> steeler e jester ... non riesco a farla funzionare
<chiara> grrrr
<Steeler> chiara, è un fisso o notebook ?
<chiara> fisso
<Steeler> chiara, la scheda è integrata alla mobo°?
<chiara> si
<chiara> asp
<chiara> io ho l'uscita hdmi sulla scheda video
<chiara> che non è integrata
<chiara> domanda idiota non potrebbe essere un problema con i driver della scheda video
<chiara> l'unica uscita hdmi ce l'ho sulla scheda video
<damaskinos> Salve ho scaricato sound juicer per convertire in mp3 un cd solo che tra i tipi di formato questo manca. Come posso fare per ovviare al problema?
<bobbybong> damaskinos, installa lame
<damaskinos> bobbybong: come
<bobbybong> con synaptic
<damaskinos> c'è gia il pacchetto lame
<chiara> ragazzi non riesco a risolvere il problema con l'audio hdmi ... con xp mi funziona ... con ubuntu no ... è un fisso ... ho una scheda video esterna ... e non riesco... ho già installato alsamixer e sembra tutto ok
<chiara> ragazzi non riesco a risolvere il problema con l'audio hdmi ... con xp mi funziona ... con ubuntu no ... è un fisso ... ho una scheda video esterna ... e non riesco... ho già installato alsamixer e sembra tutto ok
<pioggianelbosco> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/708064/
<pioggianelbosco> difatti sono a questo punto..!
<pioggianelbosco> se invece quella ozpione non ci fosse, interro,mpi l'installazione e fatti aiutare a recuperar ei file che ti servono per copiarli su una chiavetta
<chiara> Aiuto ho un problema con l'audio hdmi, con un pc fisso e una scheda nvidia
<fleurtherock> ciao ho un problema con ubuntu 11.10
<fleurtherock> ed è sempre lo stesso che avevo con ubuntu 11.04
<fleurtherock> ovvero quando installa il sistema operativo il download è estremamente rallentato ovvero se con win 7 e le versioni 10.xx di ubuntu scaricavo a 200- 300 kb/sec qui scarico i file da mozilla a 5-7 kb
<fleurtherock> sapete dirmi come mai?
<fleurtherock> o meglio darmi una soluzione
<stevr1it> salve, incappato nel nuovo 11.10 mi ci sto abituando con la shell di gnome, sono due domande se avete le risposte, come rimettere l'iconetta del desktop in fondo a sinistra e come togliere una icona aggiunta nella barra in alto.  grazie
<chiara> tornata dopo l'ennesimo riavvio
<chiara> e l'audio hdmi non funziona ancora
<bizio0105> ciao ragazzi, non ci sto capendo più niente: oggi ho installato la 11.10 su un nuovo computer, ero abituato alle versioni precedenti e adesso non riesco più a lanciare le applicazioni... ovvero prima avevo il bel menù in alto, adesso cosa dovrei fare? devo fare tutto dalla home della dash? inoltre il computer è lentissimo, ho installato chromium ma ovviamentoe non lo trovo, non so nemmeno da dove far partire il terminale.... he
<bizio0105> poi perché l'home di ubuntu-it è stata sostituita completamente con la schermata per scaricare la 11.10? sono io scemo oppure non si può per il momento accedere al sito standard?
<bizio0105> ...c'è nessuno?
<jester-> bizio0105: hai la barra sulla sinistra?
<bizio0105> sì
<jester-> bizio0105: clicca i logo sopra alla barra
<chiara> jester- per l'audio hdmi?
<bizio0105> sì, questo l'ho fatto... ho la mia bella cartella home, i tre tasti office e via discorrendo...
<jester-> bizio0105: se non ti garba installa gnome-session-fallback che è quasi come quello vecio, o gnome-shell
<bizio0105> ma gli altri programmi dove lòi trovo?
<jester-> chiara: non so che dirti, divevi che l'uscita e nella video?
<bizio0105> cioé ho scaricato chromium....
<bizio0105> ma dove lo trovo?
<jester-> bizio0105: clicca il logo sopra alla barra
<bizio0105> la home della dash?
<jester-> bizio0105: chromium-browwser lo hai messo da repo e hai preso il deb dal sito
<bizio0105> dal software center
<jester-> bizio0105: sopara alla barra che hai a sinistra c'è una icona a rotellina o no
<mauy> aiuto ho aggiornato a ubuntu 11,10 e non trovo piu la posta di thunderbird
<bizio0105> comunque se vado sulla home della dash e premo i pulsanti che trovo dentro non da segni di vita
<bizio0105> sì la rotellina, l'home della dash
<mrsnat> salve
<gigirock> mrsnat,  ciao
<jester-> bizio0105: se clicchi li ti esce anche la ricerca. scrive le prime 2 o tre lettere dell'applicazione o entra nei menu
<mrsnat> ciaoo senti ho problemi cn ubuntu
<bizio0105> dove trovo applicazioni multimediali, applicazioni per internet e altre applicazioni... vabbé che già è macchinoso così, ma premendo questi tasti è come se fossero vuoti
<mrsnat> nn riesco a farlo partiree
<bizio0105> già fatta la ricerca... niente
<mrsnat> gigirock, non riesco a far partire ubuntu
<bizio0105> sembra come se non ci fosse nient'altro oltre ai programmi nella barra sul desktop
<jester-> bizio0105: hai installato o aggiornato
<bizio0105> installato ex-novo
<bizio0105> cancellando tutto quello che c'era
<jester-> bizio0105: installato normalmente o installazione minima
<mauy> raga non trovo piu unsa cco di roba dopol'aggiornamento a 11,10 posso tornare indietro?
<bizio0105> normale
<jester-> bizio0105: logico che nuovo devi installare quello che ti serve
<gigirock> mrsnat, spiegati meglio....
<bizio0105> -.- sì, l'ho capito
<bizio0105> ovvio
<jester-> mauy: cosa non trovi
<jester-> bizio0105: se l'applicazione non c'è come fa a trovarla
<mauy> la posta file che avevo salvato tipo immagini
<bizio0105> ma perché non dà segni di vita? ad esempio, i programmi già installati dove li trovo?
<jester-> mauy: cioè?
<jester-> bizio0105: per esempio che programma
<bizio0105> ad esempio il terminale dove lo troo?
<bizio0105> *trovo
<mrsnat> gigirock, allora gia sono parecchie versioni di ubuntu che provo e anche le derivate, ma ogni volta o da problemi di installazione (compreso in modalita grafica sicura) o si installa correttamente e al riavvio nn parte piu
<mauy> avevo gi thunderbird e ora non c'è piu nulla nemmeno gli account
<jester-> bizio0105: clicca l'icona e in ricerca scrivi term
<bizio0105> ahahah fatto, niente
<jester-> mauy: se hai formattato la partizione è logico, se non l'hai formattata c'è ancora
<jester-> bizio0105: sudo apt-get install gnome-terminale
<mauy> no gli ho detto di aggiornare non ho formattato
<bizio0105> o è estremamente lento a caricare (10 minuti) oppure è come se fosse una scatola vuota
<jester-> bizio0105: se lo installa non hai finito l'installazione
<bizio0105> ma dove la metto questa stringa? nella ricerca?
<jester-> bizio0105: reinstalla va visto che è nuova
<bizio0105> ma senti... se non installassi la 11.10 ma ritornassi alla 11.04
<bizio0105> ?
<bizio0105> ci sono problemi di sicurezza?
<gigirock> mrsnat, ma quindi dalla live funziona ?
<bizio0105> mi posso tenere la 11.04? perché questa 11.10 mi fa abbastanza pena
<gigirock> bizio0105, si puoi fare quello che vuoi
<bizio0105> sembra la versione per bambini di ubuntu
<mauy> no gli ho detto di aggiornare non ho formattato
<bizio0105> dico, non ci sono aggiornamenti critici sulla 11.10 rispetto alla 11.04?
<mrsnat> qualche volta si, quella invece che si installa dentro windows con wubi non funziona o al massimo solo la prima volta (non ho fatto tentativi solo cn questa versione ma a partire dalla 10.04 ma alla fine ho sempre rinunciato ma ora mi serve)
<jester-> mauy: ls -la ~/ | grep thunderbird
<pioggianelbosco> sto lasciando questo pc con window per operare con il mio senza installazione di xubuntu ovvero provvisoria,e senza l'hard disk!
<jester-> mrsnat: parti in recovery e poi entra in grafica sicura
<mauy> mi dai ilink per il pastebin
<jester-> mauy: cosa riponde il comando
<jester-> mauy: incolla qui che è una riga
<mauy> drwx------  4 laboratorio laboratorio  4096 2011-10-14 18:11 .thunderbird
<jester-> mauy: la cartella c'è quindi dentro dovrebbe esserci tutto quello che c'era prima
<mrsnat> jester-: non va lo stesso
<mauy> se io faccio partire thnder mi chiede di configurare account
<jester-> mauy: ma mi pare non abbia i permessi giusti
<jester-> e da soli non si sono cambiati
<bizio0105> comunque rimanendo su 11.10 come mettop gnome invece di unity? Premettendo sempre che non riesco a fare partire il terminale
<mauy> scusa ma con ubuntu è solo due mesi che lavoro
<jester-> bizio0105: installa gnome-session-fallback se hai il software center
<bizio0105> lo cerco proprio così?
<mauy> ho messo il cd mi ha chiesto se volevo affinacare aggiornare o installare ex novo ho detto aggiorna e basta
<jester-> mauy: chmod 755 ~/.thunderbird
<stevr1it> IPEuro1
<jester-> mauy: l'user è laboratorio?
<gigirock> jester-, ma n deve diventare owner ?
<mauy> non fa nulla
<mauy> si
<jester-> mauy: prova ad aprire i client
<mauy> fatto
<jester-> gigirock: drwxr-xr-x   4 jester jester       4096 2011-04-18 10:06 .thunderbird
<jester-> mauy: c'è la posta?
<mauy> no
<mauy> mi chiede di configurare l'account e non c'è nulla
<chiara> sono 3 ore che sto impazzendo per far funzionare l'audio in hdmi
<jester-> mauy: per qualche ragione ti ha segato qualcosa in quella cartella
<mauy> bella posso tornare indietro?
<mauy> oltre a thundrbird ho perso tutte le impostazioni e i componenti aggiuntivi di firefox le mie immagini non ci sono piu
<chiara> jester- in molti siti mi pparla di aplay
<chiara> di aggiungere una riga .. io l'ho fatto ma niente
<jester-> mauy: secondo me hai formattato al home
<mauy> ma i programmi ci sono
<jester-> mauy: i quali la prima volta che li lanci creano la relativa cartella nella home
<mauy> le stampanti no
<mauy> posso recuperare la vecchia home
<mauy> dimenticavo uso la versione 64 bit
<jester-> mauy: a capire che hai fatto
<jester-> mauy: se hai formattato non c'è verso di recuperare  ma se usi il pc per lavoro tutti i giorni va fatto un backup appunto per evenenienze del genere
<mauy> allora ripeto ho messo il cd gli ho detto installa dopo di che mi ha chiesto come volevo installare e gli ho detto di aggiornare da 11.04 a 11.10
<jester-> mauy: e econdo me ti ha formattato la partizione
<mauy> fantastico quindi tutto perso
<jester-> mauy: gli aggiornamento si fanno online
<mauy> ma ho provato prima su un altro pc
<jester-> mauy: guarda se hai ancora roba di documanti
<jester-> documanti*
<mauy> e non ho avuto problemi
<mauy> avevo solo le immagini e non ci sono
<jester-> chiara: non mi hai detto che scheda video hai
<jester-> chiara: serve il driver, sperando che siupporti hdmi
<mauy> scusa non capisco ma se ho formattato come mai i miei programmi che avevo installato ci sono???
<mauy> però come dici tu hanno perso tutte le impostazioni
<Peace-> ci l'è quel con hdmi ?
<jester-> chiara: segui Peace-
<chiara> eccomi
<Peace-> chiara: gnome kde o unity?
<Peace-> o xfce o lxd e
<chiara> una scheda nvidia
<chiara> unify ... ma se vuoi metto gnome kde
<mauy> jester puoi aiutarmi hai letto cio che ho scritto
<chiara> tanto non mi piace unity
<Peace-> chiara: no no non serve  devi andare nelle impostazioni dell audio
<chiara> fatto
<Peace-> chiara: http://www.guidati.it/images/stories/guide/2011/hdmi-ubuntu/hdmi1.png
<Peace-> chiara: http://www.guidati.it/images/stories/guide/2011/hdmi-ubuntu/hdmi2.png
<mauy> ok mi sa che hai ragione ho formattato non ci sono pu nemmeno le virtualizzazioni
<chiara> peace così dovrebbe funzionare ma non và
<Peace-> chiara: mm interessante
<chiara> molto
<jester-> chiara: lspci | grep -i vga
<Peace-> jester-: ha detto che la ga nvidia
<jester-> Peace-: vedemo quea che la ga
<mauy> jester se ho formattato ho un software che recura dati dalle formattazioni dimmi cosa devo recuperare
<chiara> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Device 0ca5 (rev a2)
<Peace-> jester-: go capio
<jester-> mauy: prova un po a dare un sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Holden> hmm, non è neppure nel database? strano
<jester-> Peace-: non si capisse
<jester-> chiara: è roba vecchia?
<chiara> no nuovo
<chiara> l'audio hdmi con xp funziona
<Holden> jester-, google dice gt220
<chiara> comprato 3 mesi fa
<chiara> 4 processori scheda video dedicata
<jester-> chiara: xp ha il driver giusto
<jester-> chiara: ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mauy> jester fatto
<chiara> si
<mauy> che ti devo dire?
<jester-> mauy: ha fatto qualcosa?
<chiara> non esiste
<jester-> chiara: cosa risponde il comando
<chiara> si xp ho tutti i driver ...
<mauy> 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 0 non aggiornati.
<chiara> jester non esiste
<jester-> chiara: allora vai in impostazioni/driver aggiuntivi
<chiara> ls: impossibile accedere a /etc/X11/xorg.conf: File o directory non esistente
<Peace-> jester-: pare che bisogna smenare un po di alsaconf
<jester-> Peace-: le ga no el driver
<jester-> chiara: ti propone un driver nvidia?
<chiara> si ,i dice nessun driver proprietario
<Peace-> jester-: ahh
<chiara> no
<jester-> chiara: ok sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<chiara> non mi propone il driver nvidia
<Peace-> jester-: dovrebeb essere gt220
<jester-> chiara: chiudi e dai il comando
<mauy> jester- 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 0 non aggiornati.
<jester-> Peace-: come le wifi broadcom adesso sminchia anche le nvidia
<Peace-> bah
<Peace-> jester-: mi me ciappo le intel e tanto mi non zugo mia
<jester-> mauy: l'aggiornamento è a posto non so che dirti
<chiara> mmm ho la linea "lenta" mi scarica solo a 400 :-)
<mauy> poniamo che per errore abbia formattato che cartella dovrei recuperare della formattazione
<mauy> solo la home
<jester-> chiara: quando ha finito fischia
<jester-> mauy: le varie cartelle che hai/avevi nella home
<chiara> fiuuuuuuuuu
<mauy> visto che non capisco nulla di ubuntu mi dai il percorso che cerco di tirarle fuori dal disco
<chiara> fischiato
<chiara> :-)
<Peace-> jester-: telchi ga fischia'
<chiara> ora il driver nvidia è abilitato
<chiara> riavvio?
<jester-> chiara: no
<jester-> chiara: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf e ti pare un file vuoto
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<chiara> è vuoto il file
<jester-> chiara: incolla dentro questo, salva e riavvia http://paste.ubuntu.com/708123/
<mauy> visto che non capisco nulla di ubuntu mi dai il percorso che cerco di tirarle fuori dal disco
<jester-> mauy: /home/laboratorio   è la home
<chiara> ok a frappè
<chiara> ma una cosa
<chiara> come si riavvia 11.10
<chiara> basta fare termina sessione?
<jester-> chiara icona user nella barra angolo sinistro
<chiara> si ma non c'è riavvia
<mauy> arresta
<chiara> c'è sospendi iberna termina sessione e arresta
<mauy> poi c'è il pulsante riavvia
<chiara> che scatole mi devo alzare :-)
<mauy> ok jester metto il disco su un altro pc
<jester-> ChanServ: arresta e poi riavvia
<mauy> poi vado nella partizione del SO e trovo home e copio tutta quella?
<jester-> mauy: devi trovare roba formattata/cancellata, pia solo le cartelle che ti interessano
<mauy> non so quali sono al momento mi sono accorto di thunderbird firefox immagini ma non mi ricordo tutto
<chiara> ragazzi non ci crederete
<mauy> se prendo tutta la home dovrei avere tutto
<chiara> ... ma non funziona
<chiara> :-(
<mauy> provo poi per rimettere mi aiutate voi???
<chiara> scusa mauy ... prendi la home per il salvataggio ?
<chiara> per passare alla 11.10?
<Umberts> salve a tutti
<jester-> chiara: ls | grep nvidia
<mauy> chiara scusa ma capisco na mazza di ubuntu e aggiornando ho perso tutte le mail i dati e le impostazioni
<chiara> mmm non è uscito nulla
<chiara> jester- non trova nulla
<jester-> chiara: lsmod | grep nvidia
<Umberts> ho messo ubuntu 11.04 da pendrive ed ho eliminato il vecchio 8.10, solo che al primo avvio senza pendrive il grub mi da errore 15. sapete come risolvere? ho messo il bootloader nell'sda2 dove c'era il windows vista loader, e prima c'era già grub solo che non so dove era messo. qualcuno sa come aiutarmi? :D
<jester-> Umberts: grub va messo su mbr e non su partizione
<chiara> nvidia              11713772  40
<Umberts> le fu-
<jester-> chiara: ok sudo cp /etc/X11/org.conf /etc/X11/org.conf.bak
<jester-> chiara: poi dai sudo nvidia-settings e fallo configurare
<chiara> ok si è aperto
<chiara> che faccio premo ok
<chiara> umberts ma perchè 11.04
<chiara> è uscito l' 11.10
<Umberts> si ma quando stavo scaricando avevo fretta, ed il download di 110.4 era nettamente più veloce
<Umberts> appena ho risolto metto l'11.10
<chiara> jester- si aperto invidia premo esci?
<chiara> oddio vedo la voce sony tv
<chiara> :_)
<jester-> chiara: vedi  se compare qualcosa circa il suono
<jester-> chiara: se c'è fagli scrivere xorg.conf
<chiara> suono nulla
<jester-> chiara: sony sarà
<jester-> tv
<jester-> chiara: la vede quindi fagli digli di salvare sul file
<chiara> scusa non ho capito ... nella sony tv si parla solo di risoluzione
<jester-> chiara: fa niente fagli salvare il file e riavvia
<chiara_> rieccomi jester- non và
<jester-> sigh vedi un po nelle impstaziono canali
<jester-> impstazioni
<jester-> secondo me sta li l'ambaradan
<chiara_> HOOOOOOOOOOP
<chiara_> VAÀÀÀÀÀÀÀÀÀÀÀÀÀÀÀÀÀÀÀÀÀÀÀÀÀÀÀÀÀ
<FloodBotIt1> chiara_: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<chiara_> MINCHIA
<chiara_> finalmente :-)
<chiara_> grazie jester- :-)
<chiara_> :-)
<chiara_> un milione di baci
<filo1234> guarda che si arretta
<filo1234> lol
<jester-> chiara_: in applicazioni vedi de i volumi del suono in uso sono su ma cosa usi per suonare
<jester-> chiara_: funza?
<chiara_> si si funziona ... :-) tutto ok :-)
<jester-> filo1234: puuua se è il solito masculo col nick fimmena
<chiara_> ora solo una cosa :-)
<jester-> chiara_: che dev era
<chiara_> canale 2 hdmi e và :_)
<chiara_> una cosa stupida e apro emphaty ... mi dice che devo inserire la password ...
<Peace-> filo1234: invidioso
<chiara_> di fb ... però non si apre nessun programma
<jester-> chiara_: il 2 è comparso dopo aver paciccato con nvidia?
<chiara_> si dopo il riavvio :-) dopo l'ultimo riavvio
<jester-> chiara_: di cazzilli facebucco non mi intendo
<chiara_> quando ho cambiato il canale è parti j-ax a tutto volume
<jester-> chiara_: era il driver e la configurazione
<chiara_> già ho risolto :_)
<chiara_> si il drivere e la configurazione
<chiara_> :-)
<chiara_> forse a questo punto neanche c'era bisogno di editare quel file
<chiara_> può essere che già funzionava
<chiara_> ora devo andare
<chiara_> grazie a tutti a jester- e peace :-)
<chiara_> vabbè visto che prima avevo dato 1 milioni di baci a jester- ... e mi ha aiutato anche lui
<chiara_> jun pò di baci vanno anche a lui ...
<chiara_> jester- puoi dare 300 mila baci a peace :-)
<chiara_> he eh
<chiara_> ciao alla prossima
<Umberts> ok sto impazzendo, conssigli su come risolvere l'errore 15 di grub?
<Umberts> ç.ç
<chiara_> ciao mi vado a docciare :_)
<jester-> ubot-it: rifai la penna con grub su mbr
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jester-> Umberts: t: rifai la penna con grub su mbr
<Umberts> su sda0 dici?
<jester-> Umberts: si sda e basta
<Umberts> grazie mille <3
<jester-> ubot-it: ma è live o persistente
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jester-> Umberts:  ma è live o persistente
<Umberts> non sono ubot :V
<Umberts> ora sono live
<jester-> Umberts: la penna
<Umberts> ah la penna persistente
<jester-> Umberts: allor reinstall grub in chroot
<jester-> !grub | Umberts
<ubot-it> Umberts: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<jester-> Umberts: non sara sda
<jester-> ma sdb o sdc
<Umberts> al momento dell'installazione vidi solo sda
<jester-> Umberts: sda è il disco del pc usulamente
<Umberts> sda, sda1 (windows loader), sda2 (idem), sda 3 (swapper), sda4 (ubuntu)
<jester-> ubot-it: fai una cosa. installa su sda che poi con la pennsa attaccata la vede
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Umberts> huauha ok, ma non sono ubot :D
<jester-> Umberts: altrmenti dovrsti far bootare la usb
<Umberts> ok non provo da chroot allor?
<Umberts> credo di amare ubuntu e la sua community <3
<jester-> Umberts: hai ubuntu  installata sul disco?
<Umberts> si
<Umberts> cioè
<Umberts> ho installato
<Umberts> ho riavviato
<FloodBotIt1> Umberts: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Umberts> e mi ha dato errore 15, quindi non so se considerarla una valida installazione
<jester-> Umberts: ma la usi solo a casa o quando sei in giro
<Umberts> l'ho fatta oggi la pennina, la uso solo per l'installazione data l'urgenza della cosa ed in mancanza di dvd
<jester-> Umberts: allora è la live installer
<jester-> Umberts: in quasto casi rifai la penna senza scegliere dove mettere il boot laoder
<Umberts> uhm, problema: ho reiniziato l'installazione e mi dice che è crashato ubi-partman
<jester-> ubottu-it: firmatta la penna
<ubottu-it> jester-: Error: "firmatta" is not a valid command.
<jester-> formatta*
<Umberts> ç.ç
<jester-> vado a cena
<Umberts> buon appe
<Ab3L> ciao. ho montato una volta una partizione in cui sta installato fedora con un mount da shell ed ora, ogni volta che avvio, mi ritrovo montata la partizione, anche se nella sessione precedente l'ho umountata.
<Ab3L> come posso lasciare smontata quella partizione all'avvio?
<Peace-> Ab3L: su kde?
<Ab3L> sì
<Peace-> allora systemsettings
<Peace-> device
<Peace-> vedi se è listata
<Ab3L> Peace-: è in lista, ma non è spuntato
<Peace-> prova a smacchinare disabilita e abilita
<Peace-> prova un po
<Peace-> altrimenti hai fatto qualche cosa di sicuro tu con fstab
<Peace-> Ab3L: fai anche un nuovo utente e rpova a vedere anche se il nuovo utente ha lo stesso sproblema
<Peace-> cosi puoi capire se è un problema di sistema o di utente
<Ab3L> Peace-: no. fstab non l'ho toccato. è per quello che mi sembra strana la cosa.
<Peace-> ciao ora ne ho le balotte piene e me ne vado :D
<Ab3L> ok.
<Ab3L> ciao.
<svaldo115> Qualcuno sa dirmi a cosa serve il processo kondemand?
<leopold> saluti a tutti. problema con scheda grafica nvidia
<pamaverk> buona sera, c'è qualcuno disposto ad aiutarmi :(
<pamaverk> ?
<ugone> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<pamaverk> ok!
<pamaverk> Salve ragazzi, è da oggi pomeriggio che ho installato oneiric, tutto “quasi” apposto tranne un piccolo ma grande particolare:
<pamaverk> Quando da un programma devo aprire una cartella precisa (per esempio Transmission o la finestra scaricamenti di firefox) il sistema prova di aprirla con totem. Poco fa l’ho disinstallato e ora non si apre proprio nulla O.o
<pamaverk> Aiuto, è abbastanza urgente!
<pamaverk>         (paolo.marko@gmail.com)
<FloodBotIt1> pamaverk: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<pamaverk> ahahah..c'è qualcuno di reale qui?
<ccc> sera a tutti
<ccc> non riesco a scompattare il pacchetto di true copy per installarlo
<ccc> mi aiutate?
<leopold> c'è qualcuno disposto ad aiutarmi x un problema di driver grafico ?
<leopold> ho installato OO 11.10 e mi sono accorto che gira unity 2D
<leopold> informazioni di sistema mi dice alla voce GRAFICA sconosciuto!!!
<leopold> intanto la ram effettiva è di circa 300 mb in meno...
<leopold> credo che per far girare X si prenda le risorse dalla ram e non dalla scheda Nvidia
<leopold> aiuto-
<ccc> qualcuno può darmi una mano?
<svaldo115> hai provato ad installare i driver in sistema amministrazione driver aggiuntivi
<leopold> credo di aver disinstallato i driver nouvea...
<ccc> svaldo come installo truecopy su ubuntu?
<leopold> ed ho scaricato i driver proprietari Nvidia
<leopold> ma non so andare oltre
<leopold> non trovo nenache l'icona NVIDIA che nel vecchio pc avevo....aiutoooo
<ccc> sò che è sciocco
<svaldo115> leopold, prova ad attivare gli effetti visivi aggiuntivi, magari utilizzando gnome
<ccc> ma ora mi doccio
<leopold> grazie svaldo115...possiamo andare per gradi ?
<leopold> innanzitutto ho installato partendo da W7 ubuntu 11.10
<leopold> sembra che non ci sia scheda grafica e non so che versione di unity gira...
<leopold> la funzione driver aggiuntivi non mi propone niente...
<leopold> a sistema mi dice grafica sconosciuto !!!
<svaldo115> leopold, non conosco unity, ma all'accensione di ubuntu prima del login, sulla barra in basso si può scegliere ubuntu classico che usa gnome. Da lì so attivare gli effetti visivi aggiuntivi in modalità grafica
<leopold> qualche buon anima  è in grado di aiutarmi ?
<leopold> forse però sei in grado di aiutarmi ad installare i driver proprietari Nvidia
<svaldo115> leopold, non so aiutarti, visto che la funzione driver aggiuntivi non ti propone nulla
<leopold> grazie lo stesso ...provo a riavviare ...ciao
<Guest85909> ciao, problema..voglio masterizzare un'immagine iso con ubuntu 10.04 su chiave usb ma il file è 1,2 giga con cosa posso masterizzare visto che gnome baker non lo fà, brasero nemmeno e nemmeno k3b appena scaricato? il file è un'immaggine avviabile di  kanotix
<Guest85909> non posso farlo su dvd in quanto il pc su cui voglio metterlo non ha il lettore dvd
<Guest85909> masterizzarlo su dvd poi fare una copia su chiave usb?
<Guest85909> nessuno per me?
<alessandro_> buona sera a tutti
<alessandro_> io ieri son passato dalla versione ubuntu 11.04 alla 11.10
<alessandro_> e l'avanzamento è riuscito
<alessandro_> oggi son sorti i primi disguidi
<_Zer0_> Buona sera
<alessandro_> apro l'icona del cestino e mi si apre vlc
<alessandro_> disintallo vlc
<alessandro_> e apro di nuovo il cestino e mi apre totem
<alessandro_> come posso risolvere questi problemi?
<alessandro_> volevo fare anche un'altra richiesta se possibile
<alessandro_> nella barra superiore se è possibile che non ecsa come finestra di qualsiasi programma ma che funzioni come quella della versione gnome classic
<melo_> ciao a tutti
<melo_> aggiornato il sistema ubuntu a 11.10, però ho un problema cn il wifi
<enrico_> ho riscontrato un problema su ubuntu 11.10 non parte nautilus
<melo_> mi di ce licona in alto a detra che la rete senza fili dispositivo non pronto
<melo_> perchè?
<melo_> qualcuno mi aiutare
<melo_> grazie
<enrico_> qualcuno di voi ha riscontrato il mio stesso problema
<melo_> non ce nessuno in chat
<tremendo> we per chi non sa cercare con gogle ... esiste windows...oppure se avete soldi : apple :D
<leopold> ribuonasera a tutti
<leopold> da "impostazioni di sistema" poi "informazioni di sistema" la voce grafica da "sconosciuto" e la ram effettiva è diminuita di circa 300 mb
<melo_> salve ce qualcuno
<leopold> qualcuno mi dice cme risolvere il problema ?
<leopold> qualche buon anima ?
<tremendo> we fascisti di irc,o cambiate il protocollo oppure puttate se volete zittire e nascondere le vostre debolezze :)
<leopold> icchè vuol dire ?
<tremendo> siete peggio di facciadalibro
<leopold> booh qualcuno che può darmi una mano c'è??
<tremendo> we leopold metti kde e risolvi di sicuro
<leopold> volevo prima far girare unity...poi forse cambio...come posso giudicare se non gira il driver della scheda video ?
<leopold> innanzitutto perchè grafica sconosciuto ?
<leopold> come si installa un driver proprietario ?
<damaskinos> Scusate ho fatto l'avanzamento
<damaskinos> ma come faccio a togliere unity
<damaskinos> voglio ubuntu classico
<damaskinos> come si cambia l'impostazione?
<Damaskinos> scusate mi si è disconnesso
<Damaskinos> mi aiutate a riavere il vecchio tema di ubuntu? c'è solo unity e unity 2d come devo fare? bisogna reistallare?
<alessandro_> salve a tutti
<alessandro_> chiedo un info
<alessandro_> ieri ho installato ubuntu 11.10
<alessandro_> però oggi ho provato a smanettare con gnome ed ho combinato un casino
<alessandro_> c'è la possibilità di reinstallarlo?senza perdere documenti o altro?
<Damaskinos> alessandro_: ma quindi utilizzi gnome?
<Damaskinos> perchè io ho appena fatto l'avanzamento e ho solo unity da dove te lo sei tirato fuori?
<SaaMmY1> alessandro_ quello che so io è che basta salvare la home per non perdere i documenti poi se vuoi puoi salvarti anche i programmi con
<SaaMmY1> !clone | alessandro_
<ubot-it> alessandro_: Per avere i pacchetti gia installati sul tuo pc, in un altro pc ( o per riavere gli stessi pacchetti dopo una  reinstallazione ) utilizzare (escluse le " ") "dpkg --get-selections > my-packages" portare il file "my-packages" nel nuovo pc ed  eseguire "sudo dpkg --set-selections < /path/my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade"
<alessandro_> gnome 3
<Damaskinos> alessandro_: ma lo hai installato tuj?
<alessandro_> no e già compreso nell'installazione
<alessandro_> ma se rieinstallo gnome c'è la possibità che perda dei dati?
<Damaskinos> ma io quando ho avviato la macchina di default è partito unity ho cercato di mettere gnome ma non c'è nella lista
<alessandro_> quando ti chiede nome utente e password
<alessandro_> c'è una rotellina vicino
<alessandro_> la clicchi ed esce
<Damaskinos> e che devo scegliere?
<alessandro_> gnome
<Damaskinos> ma non c'è
<alessandro_> impossibile
<Damaskinos> aspetta provo a vedere se è installato
<Damaskinos> mi sa che non è installato
<Damaskinos> aiutatemi come faccio ad avere gnome?
<alessandro_> qualcuno mi sa dire se è possibile reinstallare gnome 3?
<alecv> Salve
<alecv> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<gnomo> scusate ho installato gnome shell
<gnomo> sulla nuova release c'era solo unity solo che avviando in ambiente GNome mi viene fuori una schifezza
<gnomo> non si capice niente non si vedono le icone sul pannello niente di nietne
<gnomo> COme devo fare?
<miki> ciao ragazzi ho un problema con il netbook
<miki> ho fatto l'aggiornamento alla 11.10 ma al riavvio sembra tutto bloccato, si ferma alla scritta "ubuntu" e non va più avanti
<miki> che faccio?
<miki> raga c'è nessuno?
<tdk200> Salve a tutti
<tdk200> buona serata
<tdk200> qualcuno ha aggiornato alla nuova versione di ubuntu 11.10?
<lelebart_guest> 'sera, ho appena aggiornato da 11.04 a 11.10 e non riesco a fare il login, sto usando l'account ospite, dove ho sbagliato?
<tdk200> nn so a me è andato tutto ok
<tdk200> la password credo che l'hai dimenticata
<lelebart_guest> tdk200, dimenticata!? no, è sempre lei
<tdk200> strano a me è molto meglio questo ubuntu che quello precedente
<tdk200> e cmq la password l'ha accettata
<tdk200> forse ha impostato tastiera usa se nn ti va la password
<tdk200> mi leggi lelebart_guest
<lelebart_guest> tdk200, scusa, stavo scrivendo su canale iternazionale anglofono
<tdk200> ok
<lelebart_guest> tdk200, la tastiera è in italiano, in tty riesco a loggarmi ^^
<tdk200> tty??
<tdk200> unico prob per me il flash
<lelebart_guest> tdk200, ctrl+alt+f1 per andare in tty, ctrl+alt+f7 per tornare in ambiente grafico - almeno, sul mio piccio.
<tdk200> si anche per me
<tdk200> :;D
<tdk200> mai fata questa cosa auhahua
<lelebart_guest> cacchio, non ho più l'audio
<Brutus-> tdk200, hai aggiornato usando update manager grafico'
<Brutus-> ?
<tdk200> sisi
<Brutus-> :)
<lelebart_guest> Brutus-, pure io - in caso lo volessi sapere
<Brutus-> lelebart_guest, no non mi interessa... hihihihi scherzo :D... che burlone eh?
<Brutus-> sono indeciso se farlo graficamente o da smanettone in qualche altro modo. Perchè magari causa meno problemi dopo
<Brutus-> boh
<lelebart_guest> Brutus-, ci sarà un motivo per il quale hai quel nickname, no? ;P
<tdk200> lelebart_guest, come faccio a togliere samba da terminale
<Brutus-> XD
<tdk200> brutus meglio grafica
<tdk200> brutus mi so successi due errori nell'avanzamento uno era samba
<tdk200> e l'altro flash
<tdk200> mo flash è andato
<Brutus-> tdk200, ecco...
<tdk200> ma samba come lo tolgo?
<Brutus-> tdk200, sudo apt-get purge samba
<tdk200> niente nn me lo toglie
<tdk200> mio oddio
<tdk200> brutus
<tdk200> Brutus-,  ti faccio un paste helpeggiami :D
<tdk200> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Brutus-> tdk200, provo
<tdk200> http://paste.ubuntu.com/708232/
<tdk200> mi dice che nn se pò cancellà
<tdk200> che fesso brutus
<tdk200> che sono
<tdk200> era samba 4
<tdk200> se nn mettevo il 4 nn faceva nulla sembre che abbia fatto adesso
<tdk200> ho mandato il comando sudo apt-get autoremove fatto bene Brutus- ??
<Brutus-> tdk200, all'inizio dice che samba non è installato e poi tenta di installarlo :O
<Brutus-> tdk200, non fa male
<tdk200> allora il pc è fessacchiotto
<tdk200> ho fatto sia apt-get purge samba4
<tdk200> e poi apt-get autoremove
<Brutus-> tdk200, se è andato tutto bene samba non dovrebbe più esserci ora
<tdk200> come verifico?
<Brutus-> digita samba o samba seguito dal tasto TAB poi Invio
<tdk200> verificato ho scritto samba da terminale dice attualmente nn installato
<Brutus-> perfetto
<tdk200> okkai meno male
<tdk200> cmq una cosa brutta l'ha fatta questo aggiornamento
<tdk200> Brutus-, una scheda di rete importante wifi che usavo ha smesso di fungere
<Brutus-> tdk200, se vuoi un aiuto posso darti solo deboli consigli... Non ne so molto di quello.
<Brutus-> Cosa non va?
<Brutus-> cosa dice?
<tdk200> in poche parole nn la vedo :D manco la spia si accende + :S
<tdk200> adesso sto usando una skeda di rete wifi alternativa
<Brutus-> !wifi | tdk200
<ubot-it> tdk200: wireless is Sezione dedicata ai disposivi senza fili: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili - Risoluzione problemi comuni legati al WiFi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/GuidaWiFi
<lelebart_guest> io provo così, a presto http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/ubuntu-11-10-cannot-login-and-cannot-shut-down-907558/
<tdk200> possibile abbia cancellato i driver?? Brutus- ?
<Brutus-> tdk200, se erano proprietari forse. Lo vedi subito andando in Impostazioni di sistema > Drivers addizionali
<tdk200> no li ho messi io con le mie manine :S
<lelebart> yeah
<tdk200> vabè vado a nanna
<tdk200> ciao
<tdk200> Notte Brutus-
<lelebart> notte tdk200
<Brutus-> Ciao tdk200
<tdk200> ciao lelebart
<tango> ciao a tutti
<tango> avrei bisogno di un piccolo aiuto, cerco di istallare man in italiano
<tango>  chi mi dice dove cercare
<tango> chi mi dice come installare man in italiano?
<CoOltux> ragazzi da dove si attivano gli effetti sulla 11.10????
<DarioScire> c'è nessuno?
<Giko> buonasera a tutti
<Giko> ragazzi....io ho il solito problema con ubuntu 11.10....oggi mi hanno consigliato un rimedio ma nn è servito...
<Giko> ....praticamente ho installato ubuntu 11.10 ex novo....ma una volta finita l'installazione
<Giko> al riavvio compare una schermata nera e il monitor mi dice "frequenza non supportata"
<Giko> premetto ke anke con ubuntu 11.04 mi faceva la stessa schermata ma dopo pochi secondi compariva la schermata di ubuntu normale
<Giko> qualcuno sa dirmi come risolvere questo problema?
<lelebart> Giko: io ho un problema simile, all'avvio del pc sono "fuori campo"
<lelebart> per la 11.04 avevo risolto modificando qualcosa di grub, ora devo googlare e tirarlo fuori :)
<Giko> io ho un'unica partizione con solo ubuntu
<Giko> quindi nn ho nemmeno la schermata di grub
<Giko> ho provato a cercare su google ma niente.....
<lelebart> Giko: cerco nella cronologia di ff.. mmmh
<Giko> che cos'è la cronologia di ff???
<Carlin0> FF = FireFox
<Giko> ah ok....scusate l'ignoranza :)
<lelebart> Giko: primo risultato, devo ancora leggere : http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,424058.msg3318208.html
<Giko> a me nn dà possibilità di digitare comandi
<Giko> oggi "glpiana" mi aveva consigliato di tenere premuto shift durante il caricamente
<Giko> e sarebbe dovuta comparire qualcosa per poi poter digitare "e"
<Giko> ma a me tenendo premuto shift non è comparso proprio niente
<lelebart> beh, da quanto ne capisco io non potrai mai vedere nulla, l'unica è andare alla cieca
<Giko> mmm....cmq è un problema grosso....perkè mi diventa tutto inutilizzabile...
<lelebart> non so quanto sia ancora valida, ma io avevo risolto così: http://perfab.wordpress.com/2010/03/28/impostare-la-risoluzione-della-schermata-di-plymouth-su-lucid-linx/#more-483
<lelebart> Giko: abbastanza rognoso sì, anche io la prima volta sono andato in panico, prova a fare come consiglia la microguida
<Giko> ma come faccio a digitare il comando?
<lelebart> da terminale..
<Giko> e come accedo al terminale se ho solo schermata nera?
<lelebart> con una live da cd/dvd
<Giko> ah ok grazie ;)
<Giko> nn ci avevo pensato
<Giko> io stacco...domani farò questo tentativo...speriamo bene
<Giko> buonanotte a tutti
<Digiu> hola
<Digiu> attualmente ho ubuntu 11.04, mi consigliate di passare alla nuova 11.10?
<murphy> io ci sn appena passato
<lelebart> ibidem
<Digiu> com'è?
<murphy> sto finendo di configurarla
<Digiu> problemi noti?
<murphy> pare meglio mi riconosce tutto al volo
<murphy> ho provato a fare l'upgrade
<lelebart> Digiu: non riuscivo a loggarmi, ho risolto cancellando da tty .Xauthority
<murphy> ma mi ha fatto un macello, alla fine ho scaricato il cd formattato la / e reinstallata da 0
<Digiu> buono a sapersi
<murphy> adesso pare ke va bene
<Digiu> tks
<Digiu> a sto punto conviene installare da 0 allora
<Digiu> domani ci provo
<lelebart> qui tutto bene, eccettuato l'inonveniente di cui sopra
<lelebart> *incoveniente
<Digiu> sempre unity?
<lelebart> **inconveniente (olè)
<lelebart> io sì
<lelebart> sempre più win7+macosx a mio avviso
<Digiu> macosx?
<Digiu> mi piace lion
<Digiu> hanno dei bei gusti alla apple
<lelebart> configurazione di sistema, mi pare molto simile al mac
<lelebart> *impostazioni
<lelebart> con quel bottone "tutte le impostazioni"
<Digiu> ora lo metto in download
<Digiu> :|
<Digiu> ma perchè l'utilità "startup disk creator" risulta installata ma in realtà non c'è?
#ubuntu-it 2011-10-15
<gconf> buona notte con gnome 3 come posso avere le tre famo icone in alto a sinistra di ogni finestra?
<gconf> per il momento c'è solo la x in alto a destra
<murphy> mamma ke incubo gnome 3 xd
<murphy> qualcuno lo usa?
<lelebart> ubuntu tweak?
<roboso> ciao ieri ho comperato un cellulare android e ho scoperto che ha il supporto epr il speex to text
<roboso> e mi chiedo come mai se android è linux quel supporto non lo posso mettere sulla mia ubuntu?
<roxdragon> !chat | roboso
<ubot-it> roboso: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<murphy> roboso android di linux ha solo il kernel, il resto è java...
<tremendo> we nerds nel cazzo,siete svegli ?
<tremendo> we roboso guarda .scordati ti trovare roba open o free in android,anzi,troverai molte schifezze a pagamento,fatte male e piene di bug,alla stregua di virus,meglio investire qualche soldo in più per piattaforme più chise ma sicure :)
<tremendo> ah,vorrei aggiungere che anche questo anno ,è l'anno di linux,hahahahah,siate grati agli sfigati di nvidia che vi fanno ancora i driver :D
<murphy> tremendo presumo ke tu non usi ubuntu
<ALiENr0x> salve ragazzi, ho disabilitato unity da compiz in ubuntu oneric ma mi rimane un pannello in alto con file modifica ecc come lo rimuovo ?? grazie
<ALiENr0x> http://imageshack.us/f/442/sreeni.png/
<ALiENr0x> questo pannello raga
<ALiENr0x> come lo rimuovo
<tremendo> si ok,ma meglio se vi date all'ippica :)
<dimitri> salve, ci risiamo ho fatto upgrade di ubuntu alla 11.10 e la stampante non mi funziona. stesso prob di quando sono passato a 11.04 ma la soluzione ora non va. qualcuno sa come risolvere ?
<sage79> si può aggiornare dal cd alternate?
<dimitri> nessuno che mi aiuta a configurarae la stampante
<dimitri> non riesco + a stampare dopo upgrade a 11.10
<enrylinux> nautilus in ubuntu 11.10 non parte
<dimitri> aiutooooo, fatto upgrade a 11.10 e ora la stampante non da segni di vita
<dimitri> non vuole saperne di stampare, mette tutto in attesa
<dimitri> come se fosse in stand by
<dimitri> nessuno che mi aiuta a stampare ?
<dimitri> sono nel pallone assoluto
<Shin3> dimitri, è inutile che insisti, aspetta che arrivi qualcuno che può aiutarti, tanto il chan è loggato
<dimitri> Shin3, scusa ma sono disperato debbo stampare e non so come fare non posso neppure tornare alla versione precedente lìupgrade non ha fatto le cose giusta con grub
<dimitri> mi sono beccato ubu 11.10 senza se e senza ma
<nicotano> buongiorno
<Mauy> buon giorno ha tutti ho fatto una cazzata facendo l'aggiornamento di versione c'è qualcuno che puo aitarmi a capire come recuperare quello che ho perso?
<Mauy> no one?
<dimitri> Mauy, stanno prendendo il caffè ;-)
<Mauy> aspetto!!!
<dimitri> bisogna avere pazienza
<dimitri> che prob hai
<glpiana> ola
<melo_> ciao
<dimitri> ciao glpiana
<glpiana> ciao dimitri
<melo_> ho un problema cla rete wifi
<dimitri> mi ricapita lo stesso prob con la stampante di qualche mese fa
<melo_> ubuntu 11.1o
<dimitri> ho fatto upgrade a 11.10
<dimitri> e come se la porta non la vede +
<dimitri> non è che è cambiato qualcosa
<melo_> a me mi dici rete senza fili nn pronta
<Mauy> ciao allora ho fatto l'aggiornamento a 11,10 da cd e probabilmente ho sbagliato e ho sovrascritto la 11,04 ora se io volessi recuperare i miei dati impostazioni e mail basta che riesca ad estrarre dal hdd la vecchia cartella home?
<dimitri> la porta è sempre ccp://localhost:59687 ?
<dimitri> o debbo fare qualcosa ?
<glpiana> melo_, apri un terminale e scrivi: lspci | grep -i network
<glpiana> dimitri, che stampante?
<dimitri> LBP5100 canon
<melo_> ok gl
<glpiana> Mauy, se hai aggiornato i dati sono nella tua home
<glpiana> dimitri, azz, la canon. come l'avevi fatta andare in precedenza?
<Mauy> devo aver sbagliato qualcosa e i dati non ci sono piu
<glpiana> Mauy, allora la vedo dura. apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo fdisk -l
<glpiana> !paste | Mauy
<ubot-it> Mauy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<melo_> gl piana http://paste.ubuntu.com/708405/
<Mauy> aspetta il pc su cui ho fatto il casino al momento non posso accenderlo
<dimitri> ho trovato uno script fatto per i driver capt
<dimitri> il prob che le canon vogliono gs-esp
<dimitri> con ubuntu 11.04 funge ma ora non va
<dimitri> come se la porta fosse in pausa
<dimitri> non mi da nessun errore
<glpiana> melo_, scrivi: iwconfig       e metti su pastebin
<dimitri> mi fa solo aspettare all'infinito
<Mauy> dimmi una cosa su win ho un software che recupera dati anche dalle formattazioni ma chiaramente non mi vede il disco linux c'è qualche software simile per ubuntu
<melo_> ok
<glpiana> dimitri, apri da firefox localhost:631
<glpiana> Mauy, sì c'è photorec
<dimitri> mi esce la console di cups 1.5
<melo_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/708406/
<dimitri> e vedo le stampanti ok ma i processi sono pending
<glpiana> dimitri, esatto, vai su amministazione gestione stampanti
<dimitri> ok
<dimitri> fatto
<glpiana> dimitri, ok, la tua stampante come risulta? idle? in pausa? come?
<glpiana> melo_, scrivi: sudo iwlist scan
<melo_> ok
<dimitri> processing
<glpiana> dimitri, prova d lì a metterla in pausa, cancella i lavori e poi riavviala
<melo_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/708412/
<glpiana> melo_, scrivi: rfkill list
<Mauy> photorec dal software center non me lo da mi da testdisk
<glpiana> Mauy, sì è quello
<Mauy> ok
<melo_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/708413/
<dimitri> fatto
<dimitri> rifaccio una stampa di prova ?
<glpiana> dimitri, sì
<glpiana> melo_, passami lsmod | grep ath
<dimitri> LBP5100-173  	Unknown  	{job_originating_user_name}  	1k  	Unknown  	processing since
<dimitri> sab 15 ott 2011 10:16:39 CEST
<dimitri> niente da fare
<melo_> glpiana lo devo scrivere sul terminale
<dimitri> come prima
<glpiana> melo_, sì
<dimitri> come se la porta fosse in pausa glpiana
<glpiana> dimitri, non so dirti
<melo_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/708414/
<dimitri> quella procedura che ho usato configura la usb sulla porta ccp://localhost:59687
<glpiana> melo_, scrivi: sudo rmmod ath9k
<glpiana> melo_, poi dai: sudo modprobe ath9k         dopodichè dai: dmesg | tail
<melo_> nn mi da niente
<melo_> aspe
<melo_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/708415/
<glpiana> melo_, questo dopo cosa?
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<Mauy> ok sono sul pc incriminato come avvio photorec
<glpiana> Mauy, da terminale immagino
<Mauy> si ma non so usare il terminale non so i comandi
<glpiana> Mauy, basta che lo apri e scrivi o photorec o testdisk. non so dirti id preciso, mai usato
<glpiana> melo_, alura?
<melo_> glpiana scusami si bloccato il pc
<glpiana> melo_, azz
<glpiana> melo_, scrivi: uname -a   e copia la riga qui
<melo_> allora dicevamo
<leonessa> ho due picoli problemi dopo l'avanzamento, ho due icone della batteria del portatile, come posso eliminarne una?
<melo_> ok
<glpiana> leonessa, se hai fatto l'avanzamento resetta gnome
<melo_> Linux carmelo-VPCEE2S1E 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:56:25 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<glpiana> !gnomereset | leonessa
<ubot-it> leonessa: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<leonessa> glpiana, come faccio a resettare gnome?
<glpiana> melo_, oki, ora dai i comandi di prima, voglio vedere dmesg | tail
<glpiana> leonessa, leggi sopra
<melo_> me li puoi ridire i comandi per favore
<leonessa> ok provo, secondo te risolvo anche il secondo problema (desktop nova non funziona più)?
<glpiana> melo_, sudo rmmod ath9k     poi sudo modporbe ath9k   e quindi  dmesg | tail
<glpiana> leonessa, non so cosa sia desktop nova
<miki> ciao a tutti ho un problema con il kernel 3 di ubuntu 11.10 ed il mio netbook
<miki> ho fatto l'aggiornamento ed al riavvio si blocca sulla scritta ubuntu e non va + avanti
<miki> che faccio?
<glpiana> miki, hai già provato ad avviare in modalità recovery?
<miki> ho provato a far partire il so dal cd in modalità live ma niente
<miki> non so andare nella modalità recovery....vorrei sapere come fare
<melo_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/708425/
<glpiana> miki, visualizzi il menu di gub all'avvio del pc?
<miki> no
<glpiana> miki, avvia il pc e tieni premuto il tasto shift fin che non appare il menu. poi scegli la prima voce recovery che vedi. arriverai a un menu. fagli proseguire il caricamento
<miki> ok
<glpiana> melo_, proviamo una cosa: sudo rmmod ath9k
<miki> shift sarebbe la fraccia in su?
<glpiana> melo_, poi sudo modprobe ath5k
<glpiana> miki, facile che il disegno sopra sia una freccia
<miki> ok
<miki> una volta entrato nel menu che faccio?
<glpiana> miki, leggi, te l'ho scritto
<melo_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/708426/
<glpiana> melo_, ora dmesg | tail
<miki> ok grazie
<glpiana> miki, prova se così parte, poi vediamo
<miki> va bene
<melo_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/708427/
<melo_> glpiana la rispo
<glpiana> melo_, lsmod | grep ath
<melo_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/708428/
<glpiana> melo_, prova ora sudo iwlist scan
<melo_> glpiana la cosa e strana perchè cn wi mi funziona
<melo_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/708429/
<glpiana> peggio di prima. sudo rmmod ath5k    e poi sudo modprobe  ath9k
<miki> glpiana: ho fatto come dici ma non parte
<glpiana> miki, non parte significa?
<melo_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/708430/
<miki> il problema sembra essere il kernel, significa che si blocca sulla scritta ubuntu e non va + avanti ho provato a farlo partire con un kernel precedente e va bene, a questo punto penso che il problema sia quello
<glpiana> melo_, ti sei scordato sudo
<melo_> si
<melo_> scusa
<glpiana> miki, ok, allora quando visualizzi il menu di grub, seleziona la voce che avvii normalmente (quella che non va) premi il tasto "e"
<glpiana> miki, ti piazzi in fondo alla riga dove leggi quiet splash  e ci aggiungi nomodeset
<glpiana> miki, poi premi ctrl+x e avvii. vedi se va
<miki> ok
<marker_> ciao
<melo_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/708431/
<marker_> ieri ho fatto l'avanzamento a ubuntu 11.10
<glpiana> melo_, ridai iwconfig
<Mauy> glpiana fammi capire una cosa se riesco a recuperare la mi vecchi home dopo averla salvata posso sostituirla all'attuale e recuperare tutti i miei dati
<marker_> però a pochi minuti dalla fine dell'installazione il sistema si blocca lo schermo diventa grigio e si intravede leggermente la finestra di installazione
<glpiana> marker_, se recuperi i dati puoi usarli, certo
<marker_> aspetto un pò ma niente allora spengo il computer e riavvio
<melo_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/708432/
<glpiana> melo_, ma sei dai sudo iwlist scan     non va
<nicotano> salve
<marker_> al riavvio parte  la configurazione della nuova versione
<melo_> aspe c provo
<marker_> alla fine si è installatto tutto bene il gestore aggiornamenti mi dice che il sistema è aggiornato...
<melo_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/708434/ mi da questo
<sage79> sto aggiornando a 11.10. quando mi chiede se mantenere la mia versione o quella del manteiner che metto?
<glpiana> melo_, ah ecco, ora va
<marker_> la mia domanda è: posso stare tranquillo nonostante il blocco visto che comunque Ubuntu si è aggiornato?
<glpiana> meprova a connetterti in wifi, stacca il cavo magari
<marker_> e funziona tutto
<glpiana> melo_, prova a connetterti in wifi, stacca il cavo magari
<melo_> ok
<Mauy> glpiana fammi capire una cosa se riesco a recuperare la mia vecchia home dopo averla salvata posso sostituirla all'attuale e recuperare tutti i miei dati
<glpiana> marker_, direi di sì. ma se proprio vuoi, apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<marker_> ?
<marker_> ok
<glpiana> Mauy, , scusa, avevo sbagliato nick :D se recuperi i dati puoi usarli, certo
<marker_> ho eseguito sudo dpkg --configure -a nel terminale ma non da nennus messagio o segno di attività..
<melo_> gl piana
<melo_> mi da lo stesso problema
<marker_> è giusto così?
<glpiana> marker_, sei a posto allora
<Mauy> adesso provo a tirarli fuori con dei software per win comunque mi confermi che mi basta solo la home???? per riavere file impostazioni dei programmi e soprattutto tutta la posta e le configurazioni di thundrbird
<glpiana> melo_, eppure adesso la vedeva la rete
<marker_> per curiosità il comando che mi hai suggerito a che serviva? :-)
<glpiana> Mauy, è tutta roba che sta nella home
<melo_> lo so appena ho staccato il cavo
<melo_> nn funzionava più
<Mauy> ok grazie
<glpiana> marker_, a terminare configurazioni di pacchette in sospeso
<marker_> ok grazie
<glpiana> melo_, stacca il cavo e dai sudo iwlist scan
<melo_> ok
<sage79> sto aggiornando a 11.10. quando mi chiede se mantenere la mia versione o quella del manteiner che metto?
<jester-> sage79: dai y che mette roba nuova o batti enter per tenere quella che hai
<miki> glpiana: mi si è avviato in modalità tty1
<miki> che diavolo è?
<glpiana> miki, con nomodeset?
<glpiana> sage79, di solito è meglio rispondere quella del manteiner, ma dipende. guarda a che file si riferisce e vedi se lo avevi modificato tu
<miki> no...si era ribloccato ed ho riavviato daccapo ad un certo punto mi è apparso il login e password in modalità testuale come se fosse dos con la scritta tty1
<miki> che faccio?
<glpiana> miki, se torni a quel punto, scrivi il tuo nick, poi la password e prova a digitare startx
<glpiana> miki, e vedi se parte, ma ascolta
<glpiana> miki, tu hai aggiornato?
<miki> si
<miki> con startx mi da una serie di errori...
<glpiana> miki, non è che quando ti ha chiesto di usare gdm o lightdm hai risposto gdm?
<melo_> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/708435/
<glpiana> miki, e poi che driver usavi per la scheda video?
<miki> a dire il vero non mi ha mai chiesto nulla
<marker_> come posso far montare in automatico nella cartella Media  un partizione ntfs (la devo tenere perchè ho molti file importanti) all'avvio di ubuntu?
<glpiana> melo_, sembrerebbe vedere benissimo le reti
<glpiana> !fstab | marker_ guarda sta guida
<ubot-it> marker_ guarda sta guida: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Fstab
<miki> usavo un driver con un repo a parte perchè il mio netbook usa una sk intel che non sembra essere supportata
<miki> ma con la 11.04 aggiungendo il repo andava bene
<marker_> grazie :-)
<glpiana> miki, ricordi se hai un file xorg.conf?
<miki> no
<miki> non ricordo
<glpiana> miki, con un kernel precedente entri senza problemi?
<steph7> melo_, prova a cavo staccato: sudo iwconfig wlan0 mode managed channel 1 essid 110
<miki> dopo startx mi da una serie di errori ma dice"screen found but none have a usable configuration, please chek the log file /var/log/xorg.0.log
<miki> che fare?
<glpiana> miki, con un kernel precedente entri senza problemi?
<miki> io con il kernel precedente entro senza problema ma cmq la interfaccia unity non mi funziona
<miki> devo provare ad installare i software unity 2d per vedere se le cose migliorano
<glpiana> miki, adesso sei da ubuntu con kernel precedente?
<miki> si on il kernel 2.6 entra
<glpiana> miki, scrivi: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<miki> glpiana: dice file o diractory inesistente
<glpiana> miki, ok, scrivi: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<miki> fatto
<miki> poi?
<glpiana> miki, ora scrivi sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<melo_> ielo
<melo_> glpiana
<miki> fatto
<melo_> c 6
<miki> ora?
<glpiana> melo_, sì
<glpiana> miki, ti ha fatto scegliere tra gdm e lightdm?
<miki> no
<melo_> allora ho fatto come mi hai detto ma i problema c sempre
<glpiana> melo_, il problema c'è sempre, ma qual è? l'icona di rete non ti mostra le connessioni?
<melo_> mi dice rete senza fili , dispositivo non pronto
<glpiana> miki, hai ubuntu vero? non kuuntu
<glpiana> *kubuntu
<miki> ubuntu
<miki> 11.10
<miki> è questo il problema... :)
<glpiana> melo_, hai provato il comando di steph7 ?
<melo_> no
<glpiana> miki, scrivi: sudo apt-get install lightdm
<glpiana> <steph7> melo_, prova a cavo staccato: sudo iwconfig wlan0 mode managed channel 1 essid 110
<melo_> ok
<steph7> melo_, iwconfig wlan0 e pastebin
<miki> glpiana: adesso mi chiede di scegliere tra gdm e lightdm che faccio?
<nick00> jester-: ciao, ti ricordi che un paio di giorni fa mi avevi aiutato per configurare la risoluzione dello schermo? Bene siccome vorrei aggiornare alla versione 11.10 avrei bisogno nuovamente del tuo aiuto
<miki> glpiana: ho scelto lightdm
<miki> e adesso?
<jester-> nick00: salva xorg.conf e poi aggiorna
<nick00> come posso salvarlo?
<jester-> miki: installi gdm
<miki> come?
<jester-> miki: se non ti chiede quale usare dai: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<glpiana> miki, no, niente gdm
<jester-> miki: come hai installato fino ad adesso?
<glpiana> miki, riavvia e vedi se entra
<nick00> jester-: come posso fare per salvare il file xorg.conf?
<miki> ok riavvio
<jester-> nick00: lo copi sul desktop o da qualche parte
<nick00> jester-: volevo dire dove lo trovo :-)
<jester-> nick00: /etc/X11
<melo_> gl piana
<miki> glpiana: adesso quando carica il so non mi esce la schermata viola ma mi esce tutto in modalità testuale e si blocca alla voce "cheking battery state" con il cursore che continua a lampeggiare
<miki> glpiana: che faccio?
<glpiana> miki, resetta gnome
<glpiana> !gnomereset | miki
<ubot-it> miki: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<glpiana> miki, poi riprova
<steph7> melo_, per richiamare un utente (es. glpiana ), scrivi qualche iniziale (es."gl"+tasto tab, lo compila in automatico e l'utente riceve un avviso)
<miki> ok
<melo_> ok
<melo_> glpiana,
<steph7> melo_, :-)
<glpiana> melo_, nemmeno il comado di steph7 ha funzionato?
<melo_> no
<melo_> nn mi dava niente
<steph7> melo_, dopo il comando hai provato iwconfig wlan0?
<glpiana> melo_, boh, io vedo che le reti le ha viste. prova a non staccare il cavo ethernt
<glpiana> melo_, ecco segui steph7 :)
<melo_> ok
<steph7> melo_, è corretto che non ti desse niente, non dà output quello..dopo sudo iwconfig wlan0 mode managed channel 1 essid 110, non c'è output. poi dai iwconfig wlan0 e fai un pastebin così vediamo
<melo_> ok
<melo_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/708436/
<melo_> quando riavio il pc mi da reti e tutto
<melo_> cerco di connetermi mi chide la pass
<melo_> lo faccio e poi si sgancia e nn i da più niente
<steph7> melo_, in che senso ti dà reti e tutto? anche wireless?
<melo_> si
<steph7> melo_, usi una wpa vero?
<melo_> io ho du partizioni una ubuntu la seconda wind cn la seconda mi funzione bene la wilan
<melo_> si
<jester-> non ci sono ancora in backport cw e puppi per una paio di mesi
<steph7> melo_, che ubuntu e che kernel usi? lo vedi con uname -r (scrivilo qui direttamente)
<melo_> 3.0.0-12-generic ubuntu 11.10
<melo_> steph7,
<jester-> steph7: mi sa che senza i cw la atheros vada a cazz
<steph7> jester-, stavo per scriverlo
<miki> glpiana: senza resettare gnome ho provato ad accedere con un kernel vecchio ed adesso la skermata di login è cambiata, sembra quella lightdm; il problema è che se metto la password per entrare non mi fa entrare perchè mi fa ritornare al loghin ogni volta ma non mi dice che la password è errata
<jester-> steph7: e non ci sono, cosi uno che sta in gliro per lavoro col notebook si fa le pippe
<melo_> quando ho fatto l'avanzamento durante l'istallazione mi chiesto che doveva sostituire alcun pacchetti
<jester-> melo_: centra no
<melo_> e forse tra questi ce un pachetto per la wilan
<melo_> jester-, nn ho capito
<jester-> melo_: non ci sono i backport cw che risolvevano il problema atheros
<steph7> melo_, è un problema di backport modules...che per onereic non ci sono
<jester-> ci saranno, forse, come al solito fra un paio di mesi
<melo_> e quindi che devo fare
<melo_> cn 11.04 mi funzionava
<jester-> melo_: vai sul sito e vedi se ci sono i driver per linux
<steph7> melo_, infatti io aspetto ad avanzare....
<andrea> ciao a tutti
<melo_> quale sito
<jester-> steph7: almeno un 2 mesetti
<steph7> jester-, si si
<jester-> melo_: il sito atheros
<steph7> jester-, forse con un kernel vecchio vanno, tipo 2.6.32
<Guest77080> cerc un aiuto. voglio caricare "man" il manuale del terminale di ubuntu in italiano
<jester-> steph7: se gli è riamasto il kenrel natty potrebbe provare
<Guest77080>  chi sa come fare?
<jester-> Guest77080: man?
<Guest77080> si
<glpiana> miki, allora rimettiamo gdm
<jester-> e dove lo hai preso
<Guest77080>  hai presente , ad esempi man ls
<miki> si ma come lo rimetto?
<Guest77080>  e ti da tuttte le opzoni e la sintassi del comando ls
<glpiana> miki, ctrl+alt+f1 e passa in console. fai il login e dai sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<glpiana> miki, e scegli gdm stavolta
<melo_> jester-,
<steph7> jester-, può verificare da synaptic
<melo_> ho trvato questo sito http://ubuntumanual.org/posts/185/install-atheros-ar242x-802-11abg-wireless-driver-in-ubuntu
<melo_> che dici
<jester-> melo_: ls /boot nel pastebin
<glpiana> Guest77080, installa manpages-it
<Guest77080> si installa con l' istallazione di ubuntu , é gia in ubuntu fin dall inizio , ma é in inglese , almeno il mio . la vorrei initaliano
<melo_> ok
<jester-> !paste | melo_
<ubot-it> melo_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<melo_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/708445/
<Guest77080> manpage-it
<Guest77080> ma da dove lo prendo?
<steph7> melo_, il terminale che esce dal comando di jester- in pastebin
<jester-> melo_: devi incollare la risposta a ls /boot non una url
<melo_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/708445/
<melo_> ok
<jester-> melo_: ci prendi in giro?
<melo_> no
<melo_> ho sbagliato
<melo_> scusami
<steph7> melo_, :-)
<sbubba> buongiorno
<melo_> 708445/
<melo_> steph7,
<jester-> Guest77080: da software center lo prendi
<melo_> jester-,
<melo_> scusami
<sbubba> io volevo sapere l'indirizzo mac della mia scheda wireless, ma se dò ifconfig mi riporta solo eth0, eth1 e lo, nessun wlan o qualcosa del genere. è normale? o_O
<jester-> sbubba: iwconfig
<sbubba> jester-, ma nemmeno con quello
<steph7> melo_, che interfaccia è? AR? lo vedi da lspci, l'hai già pastebin ma l'ho perso, puoi ripetere?
<melo_> si certo
<Guest77080> grazie ora vedo se riesco
<jester-> sbubba: si vede benissimo da ifconfig
<dimitri> jester- : posso ?
<jester-> sbubba: wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:26:f2:95:a1:b0
<melo_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/708448/
<jester-> dimitri: dica
<dimitri> jester: ho di nuovo lo stesso prob con la stampante .... fatto upgrade a ubu 11.10 e non va di nuovo la stampa. con 11.04 la avevo sistemata ma ora non va + bene la procedura.
<jester-> dimitri: a ricordarsi cosa avevi fatrto
<dimitri> E' normale che Connection:	ccp://localhost:59687
<dimitri> ti ricapitolo al volo
<jester-> dimitri: no normale sarebbe :631
<miki> glpiana: la cosa l'ho ricolta così, sono entrato con un kernel vecchio, ho installato il programma unity 2d e startupmanager, ho configurato lo startup per far partire il kernel vecchio di default ed ho fatto il login con gdm con l'interfaccia 2d. ora il so funziona ma mangia una marea di batteria sul netbook
<steph7> sbubba, hwaddr
<dimitri> stampante CAnon LBP i driver non partivano perchè mancava in ubu 11.04 il gs-esp_8.71~dfsg2-9_all.deb che avevo trovato e installato prima dei driver canon
<jester-> dimitri:  ccp://localhost:59687 nel browser che non funza?
<dimitri> credo di si
<dimitri> non da segni di vita
<SG-1> Ciao a tutti.
<jester-> dimitri:  ccp://localhost:59687  dove e da dove salta fuori
<dimitri> mi mette tutto in processing come se non comunicasse. se accendo la stampante la rileva sulla porta
<melo_> steph7,
<melo_> senti
<dimitri> Connection:	usb://Canon/LBP5100?serial=000020765FmG
<melo_> ma per ritornare a 11.04
<jester-> dimitri: non è  http://localhost:59687?
<jester-> melo_: reinstalli
<dimitri> slata fuori dall'installazione fatta con ubu 11.04 con uno script ti metto il link aspe
<dimitri> http://www.unixmen.com/linux-tutorials/linux-distributions/linux-distributions4-ubuntu/229-installation-canon-lbp2900-on-linux
<miki> glpiana: c6?
<melo_> senti ma dove scarico 11.04
<sbubba> steph7, scusa, io uso ubuntu 10.04. che pacchetto devo installare per hwaddr? con apt-get cach search hwaddr non ho trovato nulla
<jester-> dimitri: non so che dirti, dovresti vedere sui forum it e en
<dimitri> per capire che porta dare a localhost:631 come faccio ?
<steph7> melo_, in pastebin vedi ls /boot
<jester-> sbubba: ifconfig
<jester-> sbubba: è un bel non vedere lHWaddr nella prima riga del dev
<steph7> sbubba, se cerchi il mac vedi in ifconfig come ti ha detto jester- , sotto la voce hwaddr, dell'interfaccia wireless (sarà wlan0)
<melo_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/708456/
<steph7> sbubba, sennò pastebin e te lo diciamo noi
<glpiana> miki, sorry, ero in cucina
<miki> glpiana: la cosa l'ho ricolta così, sono entrato con un kernel vecchio, ho installato il programma unity 2d e startupmanager, ho configurato lo startup per far partire il kernel vecchio di default ed ho fatto il login con gdm con l'interfaccia 2d. ora il so funziona ma mangia una marea di batteria sul netbook
<sbubba> jester- steph7 , avete ragione ma questo è quello che esce http://pastebin.com/499b5PDL
<sbubba> steph7, credevo fosse un comando a parte -.-
<glpiana> miki, ho letto, ma non so dirti come risolvere
<jester-> sbubba: ma in iwconfig la vedi la wifi?
<steph7> sbubba, non lo vedi perchè non c'è
<jester-> se non c'è come a a vederla
<miki> ora ho un ubuntu 11.10 con un kernel 2.6 e una interfaccia gdm....avrei forse fatto bene a non aggiornare che ne dici? oltrw al fatto che se faccio partire ubutnu 11.10 dal cd cmq mi si blocca e non va. senti ma x curiosità i problemi di consumo energetico sono colpa del kernel 3 o del so? perchè anche con il vecchio kernel la batteria non dura che 2 ore, e con la vecchia distro durava almeno 4
<melo_> steph7,  hai visto
<steph7> melo_, si..purtroppo anche il 2.6.38 è poco raccomandato
<jester-> miki: rimetti la 11.04 da partizionamento manuale senza far formattare se non hai la home separata
<melo_> sarebbe 11.04
<Guest77080> scusa , ho installato manpages-it , ma dando ma ho ancora il manuale in inglese
<Guest77080>  cosa devo fare?
<miki> jester-: mi tengo la 11.10 che cmq parte in quesl modo che ho spiegato a glpiana, grazie
<jester-> miki: avevi per caso messo gnome3 da  ppa nella natty?
<miki> no
<steph7> jester-, su linuxwireless consigliano il 2.6.32..
<Mauy> Glpiana
<glpiana> eh
<jester-> steph7: a me [Atheros AR9001U-(2)NG] sta funzando bene in onnirica
<Mauy> Ho capito cosa ho combinato, aggiornando da cd ho cambiato il mio nome utente per errore; posso ritrovare la mia vecchia home del mio nome utente?
<steph7> jester-, sempre ath9k?
<jester-> Mauy: ls /home
<jester-> Mauy: li ci sono le cartelle per nome user
<Mauy> Brb telefono
<sage79> non ho capito la differenza tra backports e unsupported
<jester-> steph7: si ath in lsmod vedo solo
<jester-> ath                    24067  1 carl9170
<jester-> cfg80211              199587  3 carl9170,mac80211,ath
<jester-> steph7: prova a farglielo usare al posto dell'athsicazz
<jester-> firmware:       carl9170-1.fw
<jester-> description:    Atheros AR9170 802.11n USB wireless
<steph7> jester-, è già incluso nel kernel 3?
<pippuccio761> Ho installato la 11.10 e messo gnomeshell ,c'è un modo per far si che di default venga spegni senza premere alt?
<melo_> steph7,  sai aiutarmi
<melo_> sn confuso
<melo_> .......
<jester-> pippuccio761: si aspetta una extension che funzi
<e-DIO-t> sapevatelo: se dentro i repository sostituisci lucid con oneiric, difficilmente il tuo pc funzionare' dopo :D
<pippuccio761> ok jester lo stesso per riavvia dove lo trovo?
<jester-> e-DIO-t: mi pare piu che logico, avanzare saltando rilasci intermedi è possibile sono fra lts
<jester-> pippuccio761: non ne ancora trovati da ppa che funzino
<e-DIO-t> jester-, eh infatti, ho fatto la prova :D S'è tritato debconf
<Mauy> Eccomi
<e-DIO-t> mo vedo di metterlo a posto con n'amico mio che mi fa da supporto, male che vada...sto scaricando il cd :P
<Mauy> Quindi in pratica mi ha creato un secondo utente e se mi loggo con il mio vecchio dovrei ritrovare tutto, giusto?
<jester-> Mauy: yess
<jester-> e-DIO-t: ma installa soora senza fomattare se non hai home separata
<jester-> sopra*
<Mauy> Per fortuna, stavo già bestemmiando in aramaico per le mail
<e-DIO-t> jester-, la home non è separata...ma tanto i dati li ho una separata
<e-DIO-t> mo copio quello che ho nella home, e poi posso pure brasare.
<e-DIO-t> [che poi giusto un paio di cartelle in home, non sono gia' sull'altro fs]
<jester-> Mauy: spero che ti sei convinto a fare qualche backup
<Mauy> No, fermo, per fare il backup mi basta salvare la cartella home?
<jester-> Mauy: la cartella user in /home
<jester-> !backup | Mauy
<ubot-it> Mauy: backup is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BackupDelSistema
<Mauy> Sì allora lo farò sicuramente
<jester-> Mauy: si consiglia grsynk
<jester-> ce ti fa backup incrementali
<Mauy> Per adesso vedo di risolvere questa, dopo farò sicuramente il backup
<sage79> in gnome classic è possibile rimettere il menu delle impostazioni si sistema nella barra superiore?
<Mauy> facendo ls /home vedo 2 utenti
<Mauy> Come faccio ad entrare nell'altro utente?
<jester-> Mauy: termina sessione e scrivi user e pass nel gdm
<Mauy> non mi accetta la password
<jester-> Mauy: sempre che non te l'abbia rimosso l'user
<jester-> Mauy: sudo passwd uservecchio
<jester-> se te la fa cambiare c'è ancora
<jester-> Mauy: altrimenti copi la cartella .thunderbird
<Mauy> use does not exist
<Mauy> user
<dimitri> how i install canon printer LBP5100 on ubuntu 11.10 ?
<jester-> Mauy: spero che invece di uservecchio hai messo il nick
<Mauy> certo
<jester-> Mauy: allora copiati la cartella .tunderbird dalla vecchia
<Mauy> e poi la metto nella nuova home
<e-DIO-t> jester-, c'è modo di lancia' nautilus come amministratore senza il terminale?
<jester-> Mauy: eccerto
<jester-> e-DIO-t: azz alt-f2 non funza?
<e-DIO-t> ah non c'avevo pensato, mo provo
<e-DIO-t> si funziona :D
<jester-> :D
 * e-DIO-t ringrazia festosamente jester- .
<jester-> non mi sluppare in faccia nè
<Mauy> ok aiutami ancora un po' devo recuperare anche altra roba tipo immagini una virtualizzazione di win ecc se mi copiuo tutto il contenuto della home vecchia posso fare danni
<jester-> Mauy: usa nautilus che vedi quel che fai
<jester-> Mauy: control-h per visualizzare roba nascosta
<Mauy> cosa è nautilus roba nascosta gia fatto
<jester-> Mauy: cartella home è
<jester-> il file manager
<Mauy> fermo non ho capito come faccio partire nautilus
<vale> ciao a tutti, ho letto su alcune guide che è possibile installare ubuntu senza dover creare la partizione di swap
<vale> solo che non capisco: posso instasllarlo senza crearla mai o la devo prima creare, poi virtualizzarla sulla partizione  di sistema e poi eliminare la swap?
<vale> perchè il mio problema è che per creare la swap dovrei creare una partizione logica, e rischiare di perdere tutti i dati sulle altre partizioni già esistenti, ovvero le partizioni di ripristino di winzozz
<jester-> vale: fare da partizionamento manuale o te la mette per forza
<jester-> vale: quanta ram hai
<vale> uhm, 3 o 4 GB non ricordo, ce n'è da vendere
<jester-> vale: piu di due non serve a una cippa
<vale> e non uso il pc se non per ascoltare musica
<vale> appunto, non creando la swap mi toglierei un sacco di rogne
<vale> a latere: banshee si blocca troppe volte -.-
<jester-> vale: al partizionamento scegli altro, vai sulla partizione su cui devi mettere ubuntu, vai in modifica, usare come ext4, montare come / formattare, alla fine salvi e vai avanti, se ti chiede per la swap ingnora
<vale> ottimo, sembra semplice, anche perchè ogni volta che installo un SO linux-like faccio sempre io le partizioni / e swap
<vale> poi posso usare http://streetcross.wordpress.com/2008/09/19/addio-swap/ questa guida per virtualizzare la swap per l'ibernazione, no?
<vale> o non va bene?
<Steeler> in ubuntu 11.10 funzionano ALT+F2 - CTRL+ALT+T etc ?
<vale> Steeler, alt+F2 si, anche se in maniera poco poco diversa
<vale> graficamente, intendo
<vale> ctrl+alt+T funge
<Steeler> vale, lancia il terminale ?
<vale> esattamundo
<Steeler> vale, sei su 11.10 ?
<vale> si, ho appena provato i comandi e vanno
<vale> installata ieri :D
<Steeler> vale, apri un terminale e dai eject.
<tdk200> hi all
<vale> il cassetto cd si apre senza problemi
<tdk200> giorno
<tdk200> glpiana,
<tdk200> :D
<Steeler> vale, se dai eject -t     si chiude ?
<tdk200> ho fatto come hai detto tu ho avanzato nella versione mi ha perso una scheda di rete :S
<glpiana> ciao tdk200
<tdk200> glpiana mi rassicuravi che i driver nn li toccava
<tdk200> :D
<tdk200> ciao Giovane
<glpiana> tdk200, sempre la broadcom?
<tdk200> no l'altra che avevo installato con tanta pazienza
<tdk200> l'alfa
<tdk200> e funzionava pure bene
<tdk200> scaricavo a 800
<glpiana> tdk200, ma sì che so io dell'alfa. parlavamo della broadcom quando te l'ho detto :D
<Luciph3r> salve , problema out of range su 11.10 , mi sapreste dire quali sono i file di configurazione di X ?
<tdk200> he he
<glpiana> Luciph3r, se c'è è /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jester->  Luciph3r  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<glpiana> cià che stacco
<glpiana> buon week end
<tdk200> ma l'avanzamento perchè mi ha toccato i driver dell'alfa :(
<Luciph3r> glpiana, grazie , ma quindi devo riscrivere la parte che 'non è scritta'
<Luciph3r> glpiana, jester- non è un'altro file a gestire la risoluzione ? li' non è mensionato
<vale> non lo so, ho un portatile e il cassetto si deve chiudere per forza a mano
<vale> Steeler, vale@vale-Spring-Olive:~$ eject -t
<vale> eject: chiusura del carrello del CD-ROM non riuscita: Errore di input/output
<vale> per l'appunto
<FloodBotIt1> vale: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<jester-> Luciph3r: che scheda video hai
<Luciph3r> ati jester-
<jester-> Luciph3r: prova a partire in recovery e al menu vai in grafica sicura
<tdk200> glpiana, come faccio a verificare se la scheda di rete la devo reinstallare o no
<Steeler> vale, ok, se è portatile va bene quel che ti ha detto. Se apri il sofware center, e cerchi evolution si trova?
<tdk200> NOoooooooooo
<tdk200> glpiana nooooooooo
<tdk200> non andareee
<FloodBotIt1> tdk200: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<jester-> Luciph3r: avevi installato un driver ati non open prima di avanzare?
<Luciph3r> jester-, si si
<tdk200> ma porca ciumbia
<tdk200> e mo
<jester-> Luciph3r: va rimosso
<Luciph3r> oki
<Luciph3r> jester-, provero grazie
<tdk200> jester-,  devo farti solo una domanda
<Luciph3r> attioi
<tdk200> come verifico se i driver di una periferica ci sono o no sul pc??
<jester-> tdk200: dica che è pronto il pranzo
<tdk200> la periferica non funziona ma prima di fare l'avanzamento andava
<jester-> tdk200: se la periferica è riconosciuta ci sono
<tdk200> è possibile che abbia cancellato i driver
<tdk200> ?
<jester-> tdk200: che periferica yè
<tdk200> è una alfa awuso36h
<vale> Steeler, si, lo trova, secondo risultato, dopo un plugin per evolution. quanto sei indeciso se fare l'upgrade? ;)
<jester-> tdk200: che sarebbe?
<tdk200> una scheda di rete wifi da 1watt
<Holden> 1 watt? :D
<jester-> tdk200: kernel in uso?
<tdk200> mi serve perchè il modem router sta lontano da qui
<Steeler> vale, se lo metto, io formatto tutto.
<tdk200> il 3.0 con l'aggiornamento
<vale> ah, come faccio io ogni volta
<tdk200> Holden, si è da un watt
<jester-> tdk200: è usb ?
<tdk200> sisi
<Holden> tdk200, mi pare strano... lo standard è 10mW... link?
<jester-> tdk200: non è che avevi usato nsdiwrapper e i driver di xp?
<tdk200> no aspè ti indico la guida che ho usato :D
<steph7> jester-, anche qua cw?
<jester-> steph7: facile
<jester-> cw di solito risolve molto
<steph7> jester-, eh si
<jester-> ma come si fa a rilasciare in queste condizioni
<steph7> jester-, sul canale linuxwireless all'espressione "ndiswrapper" quasi bannano :-)))
<jester-> eh ma come ultima spiaggia va bene
<tdk200> eccolooooo jester-  http://www.wifi-ita.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=13520&sid=0dcb57e03cb8ebc3f0aa74d970883244&start=30 alla fine della pagina web un commento utente deanw
<steph7> jester-, come ho detto in chat, bisognerebbe fare un cartellone con su scritto "aspetta 2 mesi e poi avanza"
<tdk200> heheh
<tdk200> e la scheda wifi andava n'amore
<tdk200> se devo reinstallare posso ma nn voglio succedano casini :S
<tdk200> ho blaklistato i driver vecchi e installato quelli versione con la L
<Mauy> jester mi aiuti ancora un po' so che sono un rompiscatole ma sto cercando di capire e imparare come funziona linux.... allora ho visualizzato i file nascosti sono entrato nella vecchia home adesso copio tutto e lo salvo sul disco esterno poi avvio con la live e ricopio tutto dal disco esterno alla mia nuova home riavvio e poi come per incanto ho rcuperato tutto sul nuovo utente giusto???
<tdk200> jester-, ci sei??
<jester-> tdk200: prova a fare la stessa cosa , sempre che siano compatibili col kernel 3,sticazz
<tdk200> auhahua
<tdk200> ok riprovo e speriamo
<jester-> tdk200: vai sul sito ateros che dovrebbero averli aggiornati eventulamente
<tdk200> atheros?
<jester-> tdk200: la tua schda monta un chipset athero
<jester-> s
<jester-> no no
<tdk200> ?
<tdk200> realtek
<jester-> rtl non è atheros
<tdk200> :D
<tdk200> hhee briccone
<jester-> tdk200: quindi sito relatekko
<tdk200> relatekko auhhau
<tdk200> :D
<tdk200> cmq adesso ci sono
<tdk200> ma nn sembra ci siano per 3.0
<tdk200> :(
<jester-> cerca rtl8187L
<FloodBotIt1> tdk200: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<tdk200> http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=1&PFid=1&Level=6&Conn=5&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false&Downloads=true#RTL8187L
<jester-> il 3 è in giro da qualche mese, dovrebbero aver provveduto
<tdk200> capisco cercherò
<Mauy> jester-, mi aiuti ancora un po' so che sono un rompiscatole ma sto cercando di capire e imparare come funziona linux.... allora ho visualizzato i file nascosti sono entrato nella vecchia home adesso copio tutto e lo salvo sul disco esterno poi avvio con la live e ricopio tutto dal disco esterno alla mia nuova home riavvio e poi come per incanto ho rcuperato tutto sul nuovo utente giusto???
<jester-> Mauy: e perchè da live?
<jester-> Mauy: fai un copia incolla dalla vecchia alla nuova
<Mauy> pensavo che andadno a sostituire file e impostazioni di programmi se il sistema è attivo poteva generare conflitti
<Mauy> ok mo provo e prego
<Holden> tdk200, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_open_source_wireless_drivers#Status
<jester-> Mauy: ma va. le cartelle nascoste contengono solo le impostazioni della relativa applicazione, prova a copiare la .mozilla
<Holden> tdk200, http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/rtl8187
<Mauy> provo e vedo
<jester-> Mauy: cancellandole si ricreano a impostazioni di default
<tdk200> mi serve la rtl8187L
<Mauy> ok
<Holden> tdk200, lsusb che dice?
<tdk200> Bus 001 Device 008: ID 0bda:8187 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL8187 Wireless Adapter
<tdk200> la vede quindi credo ma nn va
<tdk200> forse perchè sono in black list i driver
<Holden> tdk200, allora è la prima della tabella in questa pagina http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/rtl8187
<Sloop> Salve a tutti, ho compinato un pasticio... ho fatto l upgrade sul mio netbook al 11.10, visto che la dock non spuntava quando spostavo il cursore sulla sinistra ho installato compiz manager (come ho letto in un forum), da quel momento unity e sparito, c'é l ho fatta a disinstallare compiz in seguito ma unity nn cé più! ho soltando un desktop vuoto. posso aprire terminal e dare i commandi, tutto funziona trane unity, come posso f
<steph7> tdk200, vedi in lsmod | grep rtl
<Holden> e il driver è quello tdk200
<tdk200> si ma andava male la scheda
<tdk200> mi serviva di usare rtl8187L
<tdk200> perchè andava una bomba
<tdk200> prima dell'avanzamento
<Holden> tdk200, quindi era un driver esterno? preso da dove?
<steph7> tdk200, occhio al bot :-))
<steph7> Holden, sarà stato il cw
<tdk200> aspè Holden  ti linko la guida che ho seguito
<alessdima> ciao a tutti
<tdk200> http://www.wifi-ita.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=13520&sid=0dcb57e03cb8ebc3f0aa74d970883244&start=30 questo è il link alla fine della pagina Holden c'è la guida che ho usato
<alessdima> è la prima volta che provo a chiedere assistenza via chat
<alessdima> ho cercato di attivare l'ibernazione del mio Samsung N150 su ubuntu 11.04
<Holden> tdk200, ok, ma dove prende rtl8187L_linux_26.1040.0820.2010.release ?
<ezios> salve a tutti!
<alessdima> ma non mi parte più ubuntu nè in modalità normale nè in ripristino
<tdk200> umm aspè
<alessdima> qualcuno è in grado di aiutarmi? ve ne sarei grato col computer ci devo lavorare e sono in difficoltà. grazie
<tdk200> l'ho preso qui http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=1&PFid=1&Level=6&Conn=5&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false&Downloads=true#RTL8187L
<tdk200> RTL8187L dove sta questo
<alessdima> ciao ezios
<tdk200> dice solo Linux driver for kernel 2.6.X
<alessdima> c'è qualcuno in linea?
<tdk200> Holden, ci sei?? a me jester- mi ha passato questo link
<tdk200> http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/rtl8187
<tdk200> aiuto
<alessdima> scusa tdk200 com'è che funziona qui?
<alessdima> posto e aspetto?
<tdk200> nn funziona qui
<steph7> alessdima, si...
<Holden> tdk200, hai letto il readme e le release notes? quel driver probabilmente funziona fino alla 10.04
<alessdima> ok grazie steph7
<tdk200> yea ma lo stavo usando anche sulla 11.04
<Holden> tdk200, però per drivers esterni non c'è supporto qui, devi andare nel canale della chat
<tdk200> dove?
<Holden> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<roboso> ragazzi un text to speex per linux
<roboso> ???
<bobbybong> roboso, nel senso? che pronuncia quello che è scritto in un testo?
<alessdima> @steph7 non è che sai chi mi può aiutare?
<ubottu-it> alessdima: Error: "steph7" is not a valid command.
<roboso> bobbybong no il cotrario
<bobbybong> tu parli e lui scrive?
<alessdima> scusa bobbybong sai se c'è qualcuno che può risolvere il mio problema?
<roboso> bobbybong si esatto io parlo e lui scrive.... ne ho bisogno epr un amico che è disabile..
<bobbybong> alessdima, hai fatto poca swap per ibernare il computer non so chi ti può aiutare cerca su google
<alessdima> grazie per la risposta! già fatto... nisba
<steph7> alessdima, che computer hai?
<alessdima> un samsung N150
<alessdima> una prova già l'ho fatta
<alessdima> ho inserito nella stringa di avvio di grub il comando "noresume" ma nulla stesso messagio di errore
<alessdima> "invalid magic number"
<alessdima> o comunque sicuramente si va a cercare l'immagine della ram che è sicuramente corrotta o inesistente penso
<Sloop> Salve a tutti, ho compinato un pasticio... ho fatto l upgrade sul mio netbook al 11.10, visto che la dock non spuntava quando spostavo il cursore sulla sinistra ho installato compiz manager (come ho letto in un forum), da quel momento unity e sparito, c'é l ho fatta a disinstallare compiz in seguito ma unity nn cé più! ho soltando un desktop vuoto. posso aprire terminal e dare i commandi, tutto funziona trane unity, come posso f
<alessdima> ho dato anche il comando reboot da terminale caricandolo da uno dei kernel vecchi
<bobbybong> alessdima, sarà una minchiata ma provare a reistallare grub?
<bobbybong> !grub
<alessdima> mmm
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<alessdima> dici'
<alessdima> dici?
<bobbybong> metti su una live ci metti 5 minuti e vedi subito
<Holden> alessdima, se hai una chiavetta usb con il livecd di ubuntu dentro, prova ad avviarla e vedi se riesci a leggere i dati sulle partizioni dell'hd
<bobbybong> se non altro la swap la riscrivi
<alessdima> si ce l'ho
<Holden> alessdima, eventualmente come suggerisce bobbybong puoi rimettere grub o riformattare la partizione di swap
<alessdima> ma purtroppo non mi vede la partizione di ubuntu
<alessdima> è proprio quello il problema
<alessdima> che non ho partizione di swap
<Holden> alessdima, eh... sospettavo questo... spero che i dati non siano andati persi. dovresti provare a vedere cosa dice: sudo fdisk -l
<alessdima> ho il file
<Holden> alessdima, ah, ecco allora... non credo puoi ibernare col file
<alessdima> lo so
<alessdima> me ne sono reso conto dopo
<Holden> prova la live, fdisk -l
<alessdima> vorrei dirgli di fare un avvio pulito senza andarsi a cercare l'immagine dell'ibernazione nella swap
<alessdima> la partizione linux comunque la vedo da win7
<Holden> alessdima, passa il parametro: hibernate=noresume
<alessdima> ci provo
<steph7> alessdima, non puoi aggiungere la swap da terminale?
<alessdima> dove devo inserirlo hibernate=noresume?
<alessdima> premo "e"
<Holden> alessdima, si, premi e, e lo metti alla fine, dopo quiet splash mi pare
<ALiENr0x> salve ragazzi qualcuno sa dirmi come rimuovere il pannello di nautilus che compare sul desktop quando rimuovi unity??
<alessdima> holden, l'ho inserito ma non funziona
<alessdima> gli altri comandi devo cancellarli?
<alessdima> quelli fra ro e initgrid
<alessdima> initrd
<Holden> alessdima, no, non devi cancellarli
<Holden> alessdima, devi solo aggiungere quello alla fine
<alessdima> riprovo
<alessdima> steph7, non credo di saperlo fare
<steph7> alessdima, intanto segui Holden
<alessdima> ok
<alessdima> bella questa non mi fa il carattere "=" ho la tastiera sballata
<Holden> alessdima, prova con e senza shift, i caratteri 67890'ì
<alessdima> grande lo stavo cercando su internet
<ALiENr0x> raga mi sapete dire come togliere il pannello dell'appmenu ( globalmenu ) che rimane sulla Scrivania pure disabilitando unity???
<alessdima> trovato è la "ì"
<alessdima> è il panico!
<Holden> alessdima, si http://www.top10dir.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/us-keyboard.png
<alessdima> holden, nulla l'ho inserito proprio prima di initrd
<vale> jester-, abbi pazienza ma ho un piccolo problema con le partizioni
<Holden> alessdima, fai la prova del livecd ed fdisk. io vado a pranzo
<ALiENr0x> raga sapete anche come cambiare i caratteri solo delle scrivania?
<alessdima> ok grazie
<vale> ci sono già 4 partizioni e non posso eliminarle, e per crearne un'altra devo farne una logica. esiste una soluzione?
<alessdima> buon pranzo
<alessdima> spero di beccarti dopo le 17
<alessdima> torno a lavoro
<vale> posso giusto pacioccare un po' sulla partizione di installazioen di winzozz, ma non quelle di recovery
<steph7> alessdima, per aggiungere swap vedi http://www.fabriziosinopoli.it/2007/02/27/ubuntu-aggiungere-swap/
<steph7> alessdima, però prima fai le prove suggerite
<alessdima> steph7, ok grazie
<vale> ovviamente non siate timidi, se qualcun altro ha suggerimenti si faccia avanti ;)
<reddos> ciao a tutti ho installate la 11.10 32 bit  nel desktop la barra laterale  launcher rimane fissa sapete dirmi il motivo
<alessdima> anche perchè non potendo accedere ho le mani legate
<Guest11561> ma perchè vi volete fare del male con gnome 3? ubuntu ha il fantastico xfce...
<sage79> se abilito i proposed rendo instabile il sistema?
<alessdima> ho dato fdisk -l
<alessdima> holden, sthep7, cavolo è tardi e devo scendere ritorno alle 17 grazie comunque
<Mauy_> ok ce l'ho fatta e per il momento sembra funzionare tutto a parte la macchina virtuale che ricreo senza problemi
<Mauy_> domanda ora posso cancellare la vecchia home???
<dimitri> jester-,  c6 ?
<sbubba> steph7, jester- se può interessare ho risolto con lshw. la scheda wireless viene vista come eth1. a voglia a cercare wlan
<sbubba> grazie comunque per l'aiuto
<ALiENr0x> raga in awn su oneric nn funziona l'indicator applet sapete come fixarlo??
<steph7> sbubba, ah, ok
<dimitri> jester-: la UI port per la stampa in cups quale deve essere ?
<dimitri> nel file di conf c'e' una porta 59787 che mi sembra strana è corretta ?
<drkranio> ciao a tutti
<drkranio> vorrei chiedervi un'informazione
<drkranio> sapete se esiste un modo in unity per far si che ogni volta che apro un applicazione non me la apra sempre estesa a schermo intero? grazie
<Mauy_> basta che riduci alle dimensioni che ti interessano chiudi e quando riapri rimane alle dimensioni da te selezionate
<drkranio> ho provato
<drkranio> non le mantiene
<Mauy_> bho io ho provato adesso col writer e ha funzionato
<Sloop> ciao ragazzi, dopo l'upgrade dal 11.04 al 11.10 ho installato compiz e ora ho perso tutta l'interfaccia di unity. mi potete aiutare per favore?
<drkranio> avevo pensato anche io a quella cosa
<drkranio> ma non ha funzionato
<drkranio> chissà come mai
<drkranio> spe torno
<drkranio> rieccomi
<drkranio> per esempio adesso ho chiuso e riaperto xchat
<drkranio> ed è andata a tutto schermo
<tdk200> ciao ragazzi
<tdk200> Holden, ci sei?
<Holden> tdk200, no
<tdk200> io ho cmq installato quella scheda di rete wifi
<tdk200> come prima
<tdk200> :D
<tdk200> e funziona anche se ho il kernel 3.0
<tdk200> sta pure sempre a 7 mega con speedtest
<tdk200> 3.0.0-12-generic
<drkranio> non cè il -8 di default?
<tdk200> Holden,
<tdk200> we sai mica come posso aprire i file .rar dal gestore degli archivi compressi di linux?
<bobbybong> tdk200,  installa rar
<tdk200> e poi usa sempre il gestore tipico dei file archivio?
<bobbybong> unrar
<bobbybong> scusa
<bobbybong> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras risolvi tutti i problemi che potresti ancora trovare in seguito
<Mauy> virtual box non mi apre un so virtualizzato come posso risolvere
<laserbuntu> ciao, ho installato da poco oniric ocelot, vorrei sapere, dove si vedono i pacchetti? non è + installato synaptic?
<drkranio> no ma ti consiglio di aggiungerlo
<drkranio> ora cè un programma che trovi a sinistra nella dash
<drkranio> di cui non ricordo il nome ma a me non funzionava
<laserbuntu> cioé
<drkranio> così ho reinstallato synaptic
<nick00> jester-: oramai sono ore che sta aggiornando e si è bloccato in un punto dove dice circa 15 minuti rimanenti ma non si è più mosso..., sotto la voce terminale ci sono una serie di errori dov posso postarti uno screenshot?
<drkranio> si chiama ubuntu software chenter
<alessandro_> salve a tutti
<drkranio> center*
<drkranio> ma a me non funzionava
<drkranio> ho rimesso synaptic
<alessandro_> io ho un problema con la visualizzazione pdf on line
<laserbuntu> ma, nel ubuntu software center non vi sono solo programmi completi?
<alessandro_> da un giorno all'altro non rieco più a visualizzare i pdf con firefox
<drkranio> mm no
<drkranio> a me trovava gli sw dei repository classici
<drkranio> ma poi non me li scaricava mi dava errore
<drkranio> allora ho rimesso synaptic
<drkranio> e tutto funziona
<laserbuntu> drkranio: ok, invece blender lo conosci?
<drkranio> solo di nome
<drkranio> non mi occupo di 3d
<drkranio> e grafica in generale
<tinga> è qui che posso chiedere supporto? è una roba al volo
<tinga> non ci sto capendo molto, scusate se gho sbagliato stanza
<laserbuntu> drkranio: infatti cercavo i pacchetti perché vorrei iniziare a studiare blender, ma in oniric è solo in inglese
<laserbuntu> tinga: non sono un grosso esperto ma, se posso, chiedi
<tinga> laserbuntu, grazie!
<laserbuntu> vai
<tinga> aggiornato alla 11.10
<tinga> ma l'icona delle email, della batteria in alto a destra
<tinga> quando le clicco una volta mi si richiudono subito
<laserbuntu> hai configutato thunderbird?
<tinga> no, non uso thunderbird
<drkranio> laserbuntu: io ti consiglierei comunque l sw in in glese
<drkranio> perchè hai più supporto
<drkranio> se devi fare il copy paste dei problemi
<drkranio> o hai delle richieste
<drkranio> hai più supporto
<laserbuntu> tinga: l'icona delle mail va a predere le info da thunderbird
<Mauy> virtual box non mi apre un so virtualizzato come posso risolvere
<tinga> laserbuntu: il fatto è che se clicco quelle icone la finestra si apre e si richiude subito
<tinga> lo fa su tutte le icone in alto a destra
<laserbuntu> drkranio: lo so, ma ho un po' di problemi con l'inglese e se c'aggiungi che non so usare il sw, il botto e presto faTTO
<drkranio> capisco
<laserbuntu> tinga: allora non so, non m'he mai successo
<tinga> boh, neanche a me
<tinga> peccato perchè per il resto va che è una meraviglia per adesso  (gufata)
<bobbybong> ! gnomereset | tinga
<ubot-it> tinga: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<laserbuntu> hai attivato qualche effetto 3d?
<tinga> no nulla, tutto di default
<alessandro_> come faccio aprire i pdf con firefox
<tinga> mi ha appena scritto ubot, provo a fare quello che dice
<alessandro_> cioè i pdf sfogliabili on line
<laserbuntu> alessandro_: di solito li apre da solo, prova a vedere sfogliando nei componenti aggiuntivi di firefox
<laserbuntu> tinga: si ho letto mi sembra un buon consiglio
<alessandro_> e ma infatti fino aieri li apriva da solo
<alessandro_> ora non li apre più
<laserbuntu> hai disinstallato qualcosa? o effettuato aggiornamenti?
<Sloop> ciao ragazzi, dopo l'upgrade dal 11.04 al 11.10 ho installato compiz e ora ho perso tutta l'interfaccia di unity. mi potete aiutare per favore?
<nick00> oramai sono ore che sta aggiornando e si è bloccato in un punto dove dice circa 15 minuti rimanenti ma non si è più mosso..., sotto la voce terminale ci sono una serie di errori dove posso postarvi uno screenshot?
<bobbybong> !imagebin
<ubot-it> Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<bobbybong> ! gnomereset | Sloop
<ubot-it> Sloop: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<Sloop> per vedere le nascoste ctrl+h?
<nicotano> buon pomeriggio
<bobbybong> si
<nick00> bobbybong: come faccio uno screenshot dell'area che mi interessa?
<bobbybong> ?
<nick00> un qualcosa che catturi l'area dello schermo dove ci sono gli errori
<bobbybong> io uso kde
<bobbybong> e non so come è il tuo
<nick00> ok fatto
<nicotano> nick00,  in accessori o in grafica (sono in xfce) hai un'icona macchina fiotografica, avvia e scegli cattura area
<nick00> http://imagebin.org/179177
<nick00> meglio questa è più chiaro di cosa parlo http://imagebin.org/179179
<bobbybong> è piantato li adesso?
<nick00> si
<nick00> da stamani alle 11
<bobbybong> fermo  a configurazione di alsa-utils ?
<tinga> ho provato a creare un backup dei file di configurazione nella home, logout, login
<tinga> ma nulla
<Sloop> grazie ubot-it, tutto sempra ok!
<tinga> alchè ho ripristinato i file di configurazione originali, almeno le mie cose ce le ho
<Mauy> vorrei cancellare una directory che sta nella home di un veccio utente che non esiste piu come faccio
<fede1989_> salve ho problemi con ubuntu 11.04, non mi fa aggiornare mi dice impossibile aggiornare ecc... cosa posso fare???
<nicotano> Mauy, sudo rm -R /homeutente/nomedirectory
<Mauy> ok
<TIP88> anche rm -rfv va bene
<Mauy> non so usare terminale mi spiegate cosa significano i comandi che mi avete dato
<nicotano> Mauy, gksudio nautilus e lo fai col gestore di file
<nicotano> Mauy, gksudo nautilus e lo fai col gestore di filesudo
<Mauy> ok fatto ora ho un problema con virtualbox non mi avvia una macchina virtuale dopo l'aggiornamento alla 11,10
<Mauy> ho un problema con virtualbox non mi avvia una macchina virtuale '/home/****/VirtualBox VMs/Windows 7/Windows 7.vbox' for reading: -102 (File not found.).
<e-DIO-t> Mauy, senza offesa, sai leggere?
<Mauy> si
<Mauy> il problema è che è giusto devo cambiare la directory
<Mauy> ma non so come si fa
<Mauy> al posto di home/**** devo mettere home/####
<Mauy> ok ho deciso la rifaccio tanto non c'era su nulla
<pippppppo> salve ragazzi.... ho un problema con un gioco che emulo con wine, il gioco va se emulo la cartella, pero se lo apro con "l'icona" dell applicazione mi dice che non trova il percorso... come faccio per settarlo?
<cingomma> ciao su ubuntu c'è itunes?
<sanova> :$
<sanova> :S
<sanova> cingomma: sai cos'è itunes ?
<cingomma> il programma per l'ipod
<cingomma> giusto sanova ?
<sanova> non è del tutto corretto.. comunque ti serve per collegare l'ipod?
<cingomma> sanova: si
<sanova> cingomma: ci sono altri tool che possono farlo su ubuntu, tipo amarok
<cingomma> ok grazie
<sanova> se non sbaglio anche rythmbox
<ezios> salve a tutti! voglio ottenere la lista dei programmi installati manualmente, ho trovato una guida in rete ma mi sputa fuori troppa roba! ho ubuntu 10.10! qualcuno sa come si fa?
<ezios> non è chiara la domanda? nessuno lo sa? o non c'è nessuno?
<jester-> ezios: quale domanda
<ezios> salve a tutti! voglio ottenere la lista dei programmi installati manualmente, ho trovato una guida in rete ma mi sputa fuori troppa roba! ho ubuntu 10.10! qualcuno sa come si fa?
<ezios> ho trovato in giro questo comando qua:dpkg --get-selections ma mi da pacchetti che non ho installato io manualmente
<jester-> ezios: quel comando becca tutto quello che è installato
<ezios> la lista che mi interessa è la lista che si ottiene da ubuntu  software center sotto programmi installati, x poter reinstallare velocemente le robe che mi servono su piu macchine!
<K99Brain> !clone | ezios
<ubot-it> ezios: Per avere i pacchetti gia installati sul tuo pc, in un altro pc ( o per riavere gli stessi pacchetti dopo una  reinstallazione ) utilizzare (escluse le " ") "dpkg --get-selections > my-packages" portare il file "my-packages" nel nuovo pc ed  eseguire "sudo dpkg --set-selections < /path/my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade"
<ezios> nn mi piace! xche mette troppa roba!
<jester-> ezios: i programmi gia installati non vengono reinstallati
<ezios> <K99Brain> nn mi piace, c'è roba in piu, se cambiano le dipendenze dei pacchetti hai installata roba che non serve!
<ezios> in piu se c'è qualcosa che nn mi serve piu velocemente la tolgo dall'elenco senza dover perdere ore a spulciarmi una lista lunghissima!
<ezios> ubuntu software center mi da gia quella lista ma nn mi permette di salvarla!
<jester-> ezios: per installati e rimossi less /var/log/dpkg.log* | sort | awk '$3 ~ /install|remove|upgrade|purge/'
<ezios> mi da anche le dipendenze
<jester-> ezios: le dipendenze le pia da solo apt o aptitude
<jester-> ezios: filtra tu quel file
<jester-> /var/log/dpkg.log*  qui files
<ezios> <jester-> in quel file, ottengo l'elenco di tutti gli installati
<ezios> sia direttamente, che indirettamente come dipendenze
<ezios> esempio se installo che ne so filezilla x esempio con apt-get install filezilla lui poi tra l'altra roba mi mette anche filezilla-common
<ezios> io voglio l'elenco con solo filezilla
<K99Brain> ezios, quello è un modo per salvare la lista di pacchetti installati. se la vuoi personalizzare è piu complicato ma credo che lo puoi fare andando a editare a mano il file generato
<jester-> fai in cat filesticass | grep etc etc
<ezios> ubuntu software center già mi da quell'elenco solo che nn lo posso salvare! se la devo editare a mano scrivo io una lista di robe che mi servono!
<ezios> <jester-> simpatico
<jester-> ezios: non essendoci una qualcosa che lo fa ci si deve arrangiare
<jester-> ezios: visto che hai esgenze particolari
<ezios> ho capito, se chiedo aiuto è perchè da solo non fare, se anche voi non siete capaci faccio senza per carità. ma almeno non prendermi in giro!
<jester-> ezios: ti interessa un nome particolare?
<jester-> ezios: cpmunque non capisco il problema dpkg --get-selections > piripicchio.txt
<ezios> xserver-xorg-video-sis				install
<ezios> xserver-xorg-video-sisusb			install
<ezios> xserver-xorg-video-tdfx				install
<ezios> xserver-xorg-video-trident			install
<ezios> xserver-xorg-video-tseng			install
<FloodBotIt1> ezios: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<ezios> xserver-xorg-video-vesa				install
<jester-> sudo dpkg --set-selections< piripicchio.txt;sudo apt-get dselct-upgrade e ti mette quello che nel pc che installi non c'è
<jester-> ezios: capito il concetto?
<ezios> si ma tu non hai capito il mio di concetto
<jester-> gia filtra apt-get dselect-upgrade
<jester-> ezios: mi pare di aver capito che vuoi fare il sync dei pacchetti su due pc
<jester-> o no
<ezios> x esempio xserver-xorg-video-sis io nn l'ho installato e se nella nuova versione nn serve x qualche motivo io nn voglio installarlo a mano
<ezios> si
<ezios> ma anche su due pc con distro di versioni diverse
<jester-> ezios: lo fai con la tringa di cui sopra
<jester-> stringa*
<ezios> mi dici che allrra se x esempio  xserver-xorg-video-sis nn serve nn lo installa lo stesso?
<jester-> ezios: se c'è sul pc dove fai get selection lo installa altrimenti no
<jester-> ezios: eventualmente editi il file e cancelli
<ezios> ok, ma se per esempio è una dipendenza nn piu necessaria dalla versione di un nuovo programma?
<jester-> non è che si possa fare un qualcosa che legge nel pensiero
<ezios> ubuntu software center mi sputa quell'elenco
<ezios> nn chiedo la luna
<jester-> ezios: poi facendo sudo  apt-get autoremove pulisci il sistema da roba zombie
<jester-> ezios: è lo stesso elenco che da quel comando filtrato per data
<ezios> no no!
<ezios> c'è solo quello che ho installato a mano
<ezios> anche quello che ho installato il primo giorno
<ezios> se voglio l'elenco completo in fondo c'è un link apposta
<jester-> ezios: filtra i dati dei logs di dpkg
<jester-> ma continuo a non capire
<ezios> niente dai nn voglio tediarvi
<ezios> buona serata
<luigi_> all'accensione del portatile sono bloccato a  "checking battery state"
<mine> ciao a tutti! volevo un coniglio
<mine> visto che mi deve arrivare un pc nuovo e volevo installare solo ubuntu senza dual boot che ne dite avrò problemi a criptare la home oppure no????
<AlexZion> che succede ?
<jester-> mine: e perchè dovresti averne
<AlexZion> beh non vedo perche tu debba averne , specialmente se rimuoverai tutte le partizioni esistenti ... mine
<jester-> luigi_: nemmeno in recovery oarte?
<jester-> mine: no dual boot non è una buona idea
<mine> quindi non ho problemi di alcun genere  ... no chiedo solo per sicurezza :P
<mine> su quello vecchio avevo il dual boot ma su win ormai non ci entravo più
<AlexZion> luigi_ sei per caso su una live o hai appena aggiornato !?!
<mine> sarà da 3 anni che non ci entro xD
<jester-> mine: se non hai preso in pc con eventuale scheda madre ignorante no avrai problemi
<luigi_> jester-,  aspetto ho provato, ora riprovo e ti dico dove mi ero piantato
<mine> è un asus
<jester-> luigi_: hai appena vanzato?
<mine> :P
<jester-> mine: portatile?
<mine> eh si
<AlexZion> mine spero per te che non abbia nvidia optimus .. :D
<luigi_> AlexZion,   è il portatile di mia figlia  ha su ancora la 10 è piantato da mesi e mi sa che trova la scusa per nn finire il dottorato
<jester-> mine: asus mi par uno che qualche problema lo dava come compatibilità, qindi non segare winzoz
<AlexZion> :D
<mine> asus k53sc sx054v  ha un i5 con nvidia gt 520mx
<mine> etcetc
<AlexZion> non so luigi_ perche mi pare di ricordare cheun problema simile lo avevo risolti disabilitando acpi se non sbaglio ....
<mine> jester- che ne dici?
<AlexZion> poi riuscendo ad entrare e aggiornando tutto era tornato a posto
<jester-> mine: boh prova prima con la live
<mine> capito ma win non mi piace xD
<luigi_> da ricovery.. apro  modo grafico?
<jester-> mine: vedi te
<AlexZion> mine con la nvidia gt 520 , avrai problemi per il discorso della tecnologia optimus ......
<mine> in caso
<jester-> luigi_: se arriva al menu scegli grafica minima
<mine> non ci sono workaraound??
<AlexZion> cerca informazioni su bumblebee , ti servirà mine.. :D
<mine> lol
<jester-> mine: se non provi da live non puoi sapere cosa eventualmente non funza, se per es non suona qualcosa si puo fare, se non ci si riesce senza win ti tieni un oìpc muto?
<mine> capito
<jester-> mine: e win fa sempre comodo per test e eventuali roba che su linux non funza
<Umberts> salve a tutti :D
<luigi_> no mi fa entrare ,credo, solo da root
<jester-> mine: se non ti va la wifi che fai
<jester-> luigi_: recovery arriva la menu ?
<mine> ma in caso la live funge tutta come faccio a vedere se sta utilizzando la scheda grafica nvidia o quella dell i5 ???
<mine> si cmq prima provo la live :D
<jester-> mine: ha due schede?
<mine> scusa l'i5 nuovo non ha una scheda grafica integrata? io sapevo così O.o
<AlexZion> no mine di default usa la scheda integrata ....., io ho un dell XPS15z con Kubuntu 11.04 , e per lo meno funziona cosi .....
<Umberts> ho installato ubuntu 11.10, ma non mi funge più la wifi. prma con la 11.04 sì, ho network manager. che mi consigliate?
<AlexZion> poi installando e configurando bumblebee ...
<AlexZion> si riesce ad avvirci le applicazioni che vuoi , mettendo optirun davanti al comando per lanciare l'applicazione ......
<mine> quindi per far funzionare la nvidia lo devo settare bene
<AlexZion> si va settato bene , e sarai sempre tu a decidere quale applicazione verrà aperta con la nvidia ....
<mine> mmm capito
<jester-> mine: eh dipende da cosa ha integrato, c'è in giro anche roba che usa due schede che va benissimo in win visto che i driver li passano, in linux c'è qualcosa ma è piuttosto ciofeca
<mine> e vabè :D
<AlexZion> questo sulla 11.04 , poi non so le evoluzioni sulla 11.10
<mine> invece per quanto riguarda una buon utility di backup stile time machine ho sentito che sulla 11.10 hanno messo deja dup ma ci sono anche back in time o flyback ma non so qual'è la migliore ... per voi???
<jester-> mine: te lo sogni time machine
<jester-> !backup | mine
<ubot-it> mine: backup is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BackupDelSistema
<mine> si lo so :D
<mine> ma quale si avvicina di più tra quelle?
<mine> ok
<AlexZion> jester-: sai a che punto è wayland , e se ce n'è traccia sulla 11.10 ?
<luigi_> jester-,  scusa è pure in spagnolo. se  faccio modo grafico sicuro-  dopo pochi decondi mi ritorna la schermata iniziale che lampeggia sulla prima ..apri in modo mormale
<jester-> AlexZion: no lo so ma si puo mettere
<jester-> luigi_: sa di avanamento venuto male, le strade sono 2
<luigi_> jester-,   si?
<AlexZion> perché avevo sentito che con wayland i problemi della doppia scheda grafica sparirebbero all'istante, essendo concepito per tale scopo ....
<jester-> luigi_: vai da live in chroot nella partizione ubuntu e finisci l'avanzamento da terminale, o installi sopra senza formattare per salvare i dati
<luigi_> sono già riuscito a salvare i dati su hd esterno
<jester-> AlexZion: secondo te, xorg c'è da una vita e va bene da non molti anni
<jester-> ti pare che un qualcosa nuovo potrebbe far meglio?
<AlexZion> :O, no dai jester , non dirmi cosi ......, mi spaventi ...
<AlexZion> si , ci voglio credere ..... :D
<jester-> AlexZion: che migliorassero la roba esistente che è affidabile
<luigi_> jester-,  quello che ho tentato..se  mi puoi seguire un attimo farei la procedura col cd di installazione
<jester-> xorg è open quindi migliorabile
<AlexZion> si gester, ma non si possono lasciare indietro le integrazioni delle nuove tecnologie esistenti, non trovi ?
<jester-> luigi_: ok arriva al partizionamento e fischia
<luigi_> grazieeeeeee
<jester-> AlexZion: e perchè non integrare xorg
<AlexZion> ahh questo non lo so proprio , non sono tecnico abbastanza ...., ma sembrerebbe che non sia adatto a tale scopo !?!
<jester-> AlexZion: come gnome non ha integrato il classico con shell ed è venuta una ciofeca
<mine> a una domanda un pò stupida ma la versione di ubuntu a 64 bit com'è ? ci si può lavorare senza problemi? :D
<AlexZion> a quanto ho letto è considerato da molti un limite per le prestazioni che il nuovo hardware , può offrire, ma come ti ripeto , ne ho sentito parlare non posso stabilire se sia vero o meno .. :)
<jester-> mine: se hai piu di 2 giga di ram
<mine> sisi 4
<jester-> mine: poi 32 o 64 è uguale
<AlexZion> io sono su kubuntu 11.04 64 bit , e devo dire che mi da delle bele soddisfazioni ....
<mine> intendo per i sw
<mine> tanto poi quelli a 32 dovrebbero girare bene lo stesso no?
<jester-> mine: è uguale
<mine> :D
<mine> ty anche ad alex
<mine> ok
<mine> ty
<jester-> mine: nei repo ci sono entrambe le versioni e si arrangia apt a prendere quello giusto
<FloodBotIt1> mine: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<mine> perfect
<mine> cmq tornando a prima per sicurezza c'è qualche comando per controllare che gpu sta usando? :D
<mine> o devo vedere facendo dei test?
<jester-> mine: la live usera l'open, il nvidia va installato da da driver afggiuntivi
<mine> ho capito ma dopo aver installato i driver come faccio a vedere se effettivamente la sta usando ? cioè esiste qualche comando?
<jester-> vedi se in lsmod c'è il nvidia
<mine> ok
<mine> ty
<luigi_> jester-,  la mia partizione:sda 1 e 2  windows sda3 swap sda5 credo quella con ubuntu sda6 credo piccola partizione per dati ubuntu
<jester-> luigi_: quale è quella del sistema
<luigi_> sda5
<frank01> ciao ragazzi!!!
<jester-> luigi_: allora clicca altro
<jester-> luigi_: quindi vai su sda5 e vai in modifica
<TIP88> ciao
<luigi_> fatto
<frank01> ho fatto l'avanzamento a 11.10 e non funziona evolution. Non capisco perchè!!!
<jester-> luigi_: usare come et4
<jester-> luigi_: montare come / e NON FORMATTARE
<luigi_> fatto
<TIP88> frank01: in che senso non funziona?
<jester-> frank01: evolution non è piu il client di default, adesso è thunderbird, vedi se evolution è installato
<jester-> luigi_: fatto? formattare non spuntato?
<TIP88> frank01: e comunque ti consiglio di usare thunderbird o postler, molto più veloci :)
<luigi_> jester-,  dico installa anche se device for boot è tutto il disco?
<luigi_> si si nn spuntato
<frank01> Jester: ma thunderbird è solo inglese?
<jester-> luigi_: deve essere sda
<jester-> frank01: c'è il pacchetto per la lingua
<jester-> luigi_: non cambiare impstazione a grub e vai avanti
<frank01> jester: ma dalle preferenze non si riesce a cambiare la lingua?
<luigi_> si si  è dev sda e tra parentesi 160 giga ..che è tutto il disco..
<jester-> frank01: nelle preferenze cambi la lingua al sistema per thundrebird installi thunderbird-locale-it
<TIP88> frank01: quando installi il pacchetto della lingua italiana te lo trovi automaticamente in italiano
<jester-> luigi_: va bene cosi
<luigi_> ho fatto ..mi sembra che ravani solo in sda6...spero bene
<jester-> luigi_: sda5 avevi detto
<luigi_> azzz... mo vedo che succede
<frank01> Grazie raga!!!
<luigi_> jester-,  pensa che tutto il trigo è solo per poter avere i preferiti memorizzati di firefox
<frank01> Poi nella versione precedente avevo la cairo doc, adesso c'è la barra a sinistra e non so come cambiare queste impostazioni d'aspetto. Lo vedo molto incasinato sinceramente!!!
<jester-> frank01: si unity nada cairo
<luigi_> jester-,  ormai i dati li avevo salvati  usanso  il so da cd
<jester-> frank01: devi installare gnome-session-fallback per avere quasi gnome di prima
<jester-> luigi_: comunque non fromattando non li sega
<luigi_> jester-,  perfetto spero  vada bene .altrimenti ripeto l'operazione con sda5. intanto grazie mille..poi ti aggiorno
<jester-> ok
<frank01> jester: ma con gnome-session-fallbac cosa cambia? le funzionalità dell'11.10 vengono eluse o è solo questione di aspetto grafico?
<peppini> ciao, ho appena fatto l'avanzamento all'ultima versione, visualizzo solo la dock-bar ma non trovo il menù applicazioni classico, dove sarà nascosto?
<frank01> peppini: stesso problema!!!
<peppini> tra l'altro mi è sparita la barra nella parte inferiore dello schermo, saranno andati a prendere un gelato insieme?
<peppini> e poi, sta dock-bar, tanto carina, come la si personalizza?
<frank01> peppini: anche io ho provato a fare tasto destro ma non mi apre niente a livello di impostazioni!!
<peppini> frank01, intanto se clicchi in alto a sinistra su dash, poi vai sulla seconda icona bianca sotto e poi filtri i risultati viene fuori qualcosa di simile a un menù. Non basta ma è un inizio
<dimitri> sera, non mi funziona + la stampante dopo upgrade a 11.10
<dimitri> chi mi da una mano ?
<dimitri> nessuno che può aiutarmi ?
<danilo22> c'e nessuno?
<bobbybong> !nessuno
<ubot-it> se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<danilo22> jester-, K99Brain
<danilo22> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<peppini> ok, siamo in due con lo stesso problema: personalizzare la nuova dock-bar a seguito dell'avanzamento alla nuova versione. A me è anche sparita la barra inferiore del desktop, vedo che mi scrivono da skype (che quindi è aperto) ma non riesco a rispondere perchè non trovo l'icona
<jester-> peppini: unity non ha la barra sotto
<jester-> peppini: dai sto comando per sbloccare quella sopra che ti apparirà skype
<jester-> gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist "['all']"
<peppini> ok, so di avere un'istanza di skype aperta da qualche parte, dove trovo un icona con cui aprirne la finestra?
<peppini> unity (è il nome della dockbar?) non la visualizza come applicazione aperta
<jester-> peppini: unity è la ciofeca che stai usando adesso con la dock laterale
<danilo22> jester-, e che uso anche io :)
<peppini> ora mi è pure diventato mezzo schermo arancione
<peppini> jester, niente ho dato il comando, non è cambiato nulla, faccio un attimo un riavvio e torno
<peppini> adesso skype ce l'ho, ma come si personalizza unity?
<jester-> peppini: è poco o niente personalizzabile
<jester-> peppini: con ccs/plugin unity puoi solo restringere la barra e poco altro
<jester-> !ccsm
<ubot-it> Per abilitare effetti visivi aggiuntivi personalizzabili in Ubuntu: installa 'compizconfig-settings-manager' o 'simple-ccsm'. Dopo l'installazione apparirà la relativa icona in Sistema Preferenze - Vedi anche !compiz - Aiuto in #compiz-fusion
<jester-> peppini: comunque installando gnome-session-fallback hai il classico che scegli al login oppure la variante gnome-shell
<peppini> ok, ma si può disinstallare a vantaggio che so di un menu classico più una cairo dock? o viene via mezzo sistema operativo?
<aless> buonasera
<aless> rieccomi col problema di oggi
<aless> non trovo i log quindi riposto il tutto
<aless> ho tentato di far funzionare l'ibernazione nel mio Samsung N150 con 11.04
<aless> ma purtroppo non avendo partizione di swap ho fatto un casino
<aless> e adesso mi rimane piantato su grub dandomi errore sia in modalità normale che in ripristino
<jester-> aless: fai un sudo fsck /dev/sdquelcheè da live
<aless> l'unica cosa che riesco a fare è caricare la modalità ripristino dal kernel precedente ed aprire una shell
<aless> ok la sto avviando
<jester-> aless: se riesci and andare in shell da recovery dai touch /forcefsck e riavvia
<jester-> ak reboot fa lo scandisk
<aless> allora provo prima il comando da shell
<aless> jester, ho digitato il comando touch /forcefsck invio e poi reboot, ma niente
<aless> aspetta però
<poppler> salve
<poppler> ho aggiornato a ubuntu 11.10, e ora sul mio utente molte icone non si vedono, si vede un icona generica. Lo stesso problema non sussiste con un utente nuovo o una sessione ospite... come risolvere?
<aless> se tento di riapre il vecchio kernel manda il controllo e mi da il messaggio "incosistenza inaspettata: eseguire fsck manualmente"
<aless> jester, dice che sono stati rilevati errori F per correggere I per ignorare......
<aless> mi da pure mountall: fsck / [309] terminato con stato 4
<aless> mi da pure mountall: il file system contiene errori: /
<aless> jester, questo perchè forse si va a cercare l'immagine dell'ibernazione corrotta o inesistente?
<aless> jester, provo a correggere?
<esulu> ciao a tutti
<aless> jester?
<aless> mannaggia! niente
<newbie> sera a tutti
<Guest15189> ho un problema con skype diciamo che la webcam funziona ma skype non la visualizza
<aless> jester ci sei?
<aless> up?
<aless> nessuno è in grado di darmi aiuto?
<LeMieMaschere> ciao
<frank01> Ho installato comiz-config-setting-manager e mi è sparita la barra laterale a la parte destra della barra superiore dove c'è l'utente!!
<bobbybong> ! gnomereset | frank01
<ubot-it> frank01: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<LeMieMaschere> posso fare una domanda anche io?
<bobbybong> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<LeMieMaschere> :)
<aless> bobbybong
<aless> puoi aiutarmi?
<LeMieMaschere> mi sapete dire perche' c'e' un download della versione a 32bit che si chiama i386....e uno a 64bit che si chiama AMD?
<LeMieMaschere> (non esistono architetture a 64 bit che NON SIANO AMD?)
<aless> hai letto la discussione con jester?
<frank01> ubot-it: solo quelle che mi hai menzionato tu?
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bobbybong> se hai un pc con architettura a 64bit devi prendere la versione amd
<LeMieMaschere> anche se ho un pentium?
<LeMieMaschere> anzi no...
<Guest15189> ragazzi per piacere riposto la mia domanda ho un problema con skype diciamo che la webcam funziona ma skype non la visualizza
<LeMieMaschere> un intel core 2 duo P8400
<bobbybong> windows àè a 64bit?
<aless> jester may day!
<LeMieMaschere> cmq...
<LeMieMaschere> io ho scaricato la versione a 64 bit AMD...l'ho installata su chiavetta USB ... l'ho avviata...e si pianta sulla prima riga del bootloader
<LeMieMaschere> resta li' fisso...
<bobbybong> allora scarica l'altra
<LeMieMaschere> se premo "esc" ... mi entra in una console d'emergenza
<LeMieMaschere> ma voglio dire... se non fosse compatibile...non credo che entrerei in una console...o sbaglio?
<LeMieMaschere> e poi il bootmanager...che gli frega dei 64bit
<aless> perchè nessuno mi da conto?
<bobbybong> non so
<LeMieMaschere> cmq... sulla scheda tecnica del mio processore c'e' scritto "Instruction Set
<LeMieMaschere> 	64-bit"
<LeMieMaschere> ma a me viene il sospetta che nascosta da qualche parte ci sia anche una versione per INTEL-64bit...
<bobbybong> no
<LeMieMaschere> ora riprovo...
<LeMieMaschere> voglio assolutamente la versione a 64bit!
<LeMieMaschere> ;)
<bobbybong> LeMieMaschere, al boot premi F6 ci sono delle opzioni da scegliere
<LeMieMaschere> non quelle del bios, vero?
<LeMieMaschere> opzioni del bootmanager (che dovrebbe chiamarsi SYSLINUX)
<bobbybong> provane una alla volta
<LeMieMaschere> che intendi scusa?
<LeMieMaschere> l'ordine di avvio delle periferiche del BIOS?
<bobbybong> quando ti parte ubutu
<LeMieMaschere> ah ok
<bobbybong> ubuntu
<LeMieMaschere> si ma poi?
<LeMieMaschere> boh...
<bobbybong> F2 lingua F6 opzioni
<LeMieMaschere> ora faccio questo tentativo: chiavetta USB Completamente formattata (prima non l'avevo formattata)
<LeMieMaschere> e re-installazione su chiavetta di ubuntu 64-amd
<LeMieMaschere> stavo pensando che, magari, non avendo formattato la chiavetta, mi fosse rimasto un settore di avvio con un bootloader a 32
<LeMieMaschere> dai provo...
<LeMieMaschere> ciao ciao
<Guest15189> ragazzi per piacere...
<Guest15189> non so come fare
<Guest15189> ho un problema con skype diciamo che la webcam funziona ma skype non la visualizza
<aless> rinnovo la mia richiesta d'aiuto
<aless> ho tentato di far funzionare l'ibernazione nel mio Samsung N150 con 11.04, ma purtroppo non avendo partizione di swap ho fatto un casino e adesso mi rimane piantato su grub dandomi errore sia in modalità normale che in ripristino, l'unica cosa che riesco a fare è caricare la modalità ripristino dal kernel precedente ed aprire una shell
<aless> ci rinuncio
<aless> exit
<bobbybong> Guest15189, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,325190.0.html
<Guest15189> bobbybong: io ho impostato il lanciatore di skype con quel comando.. e mi visualizza il nome della mia webcam (che funziona) ma se faccio una prova video non parte nulla
<bobbybong> non
<bobbybong> so
<Guest15189> :D
<bobbybong> ho solo aperto la pagina di google e ho messo in query webcam skype ubuntu
<Guest15189> e io avevo fatto la stessa cosa e con un altro pc aveva funzionato
<Guest15189> a parte che per impostare solo il mic con questo sono mezzo impazzito
<77CAAPULL> Conoscete un editor per convertire un testo in UTF-8?
<western> gedit
<dimitri> non riesco ad installare una stampante canon con 11.10
<dimitri> qualcuno mi d auna mano ?
<frank01> come faccio a togliere le iconcine sulla barra superiore con 11.10. Prima facevo tasto destro e mi andava nelle impostazioni adesso non più
<guttadax> dimitri: che stampante è?
<frank01> Allora raga come faccio a togliere l'icona della letterina sulla barra superiore con 11.10... Prima facevo tasto destro e mi andava nelle impostazioni adesso non più
<Tdk200> salve ragaaaaaaaaaaa
<Tdk200> Stavo usando ubuntu software center mo c'è qualcosa che si è bloccato e resta la cpu usata
<Tdk200> come verifico??
<Tdk200> fatto
<Tdk200> ho mandato al diavolo software center dal monitor sistema huahua
<Tdk200> unico problema con questo ubuntazzo è il software center
<Tdk200> #ubuntu-it-chat
<Digiu> sera
<Trim> Ciao a tutti.
<Digiu> sto scaricando ubuntu 11.10
<Digiu> consigliate di masterizzarlo in un cd o va bene anche l'installazione da usb?
<stevr1it> io ho aggiornato ed è andato bene
<stevr1it> preparati perchè è molto diverso dal 11.04
<poppler> buona sera
<poppler> ho aggiornato ubuntu alla 11.10 (dalla 04) e ora non mi si vedono più le icone di molti programmi dal mio utente. Se faccio un nuovo utente o se uso la sessione ospite il problema non c'è più. Come faccio?
<poppler> programmi come "terminale" "impostazioni di sistema" e molti altri, non hanno icona
<Carlin0> e se io installassi xdm al posto di gdm3 ??
<devilazz> Buonasera
#ubuntu-it 2011-10-16
<Guest47785> ciao a tutti, scusat ho un problema con xampp qualcuno può aiutarmi per favore?
<Guest47785> ciao Carlino
<Guest47785> forse tu puoi aiutarmi
<Carlin0> esponi il problema
<Guest47785> ho un problema con xampp
<Guest47785> l'ho installato
<Guest47785> ma quando digito http:// localost
<Guest47785> mi comare la scritta che funziona ma non la mascara di xampp
<Guest47785> non so se mi sono spiegato
<Digiu> sera
<Carlin0> mi spiace ... non ne capisco un acippa di ciò
<Guest47785> sera
<Guest47785> ok
<Guest47785> xampp
<Guest47785> serve per avere un server in locale per fare un sito
<Guest47785> ok
<Guest47785> grazie mille comunque
<Carlin0> apache ....
<Guest47785> esatto
<FloodBotIt1> Guest47785: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Carlin0> ma non ne capisco
<Guest47785> mysql
<Guest47785> ok
<Guest47785> grazie di nuovo
<Digiu> ragazzi qualcuno di voi ha installato la 11.10???????????????'
<Digiu> come si fa ad aggiungere un gruppo in un utente
<Digiu> azz
<Carlin0> un utente al gruppo semmai
<Digiu> in utenti e gruppi non mi fa fare nulla
<Digiu> si
<Digiu> :D
<Digiu> azz
<Carlin0> Digiu, → sudo usermod -G gruppo utente
<Digiu> non lo trovo
<Carlin0> capito ?
<Carlin0> ad esempio il gruppo admin e l'utente pippo
<Carlin0> sudo usemod -G admin pippo
<Digiu> si, cribbio, ma perchè hanno tolto l'opzione???
<Carlin0> Digiu, per maggiori chiarimenti digita al terminale man usermod
<Carlin0> Digiu,  buh ... io sto ancora con la 10.04
<Carlin0> :D
<Digiu> :D
<Carlin0> buonanotte a tutti
<crazyduck> buon giorno mi è spaita una parte  di desk top ho un lato nero
<crazyduck> e non h più i pulsanti di riduzione
<Ab3L|2> ciao. ho upgradato da kubuntu natty a oneiric e varie applicazioni non mi danno più il suono. per ora solo amarok funziona. chi mi aiuta a riattivare l'audio per tutto?
<dimitri> salve e bruongiorno.
<dimitri> come installo una stampante canon su ubuntu 11.10 ?
<massimo18> Buona Domenica
<Aizram> dimitri, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner
<sage79> come abilito compiz sulla 11.10 non c'è ccsm
<dimitri> Aizram, funziona con ubu 11.10 ?
<catai> ho fatto l'aggiornamente a ubu 11.10 e non funziona più il wi-fi cosa posso far?
<dimitri> questa procedura mi aveva dato problemi con ubu 11.04 e poi ho usato uno script trovato su di un link http://radu.cotescu.com/how-to-install-canon-lbp-printers-in-ubuntu/
<dimitri> ora la riprovo.....speriamo bene
<catai> mi dev'esser saltato il driver del wi-fi, ho provato a reinstallarlo, ma niente
<catai> premendo il tasto sul portatile neanche si accende la spia del wi-fi
<catai> qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<Aizram> io di solito la stampante la attacco e funziona (ho una epson) qualche grattacapo in più per far funzionare lo scanner perchè è una multifunzione. Guarda nel forum se qualcuno ha lo stesso problema
<neramarea> salve. ho aggiornato ad oneiric... dopo il plymouth del logo di ubuntu, per  circa una decina di secondi, mi appare una schermata squadrettata bianca viola gialla e verde.... come la elimino?
<catai> c'è nessuno in casa? :)
<catai> mi sa che son tutti a combattere per fare funzionare dopo l'aggiornament...
<Aizram> dimitri, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=276362.msg3623649 guarda qui
<neramarea> catai mi sa di sì...
<catai> Neuromancer posso chiedere un aiuto o disturbo?
<catai> Neuromancer_ posso chiedere un aiuto o disturbo?
<Neuromancer_> perché proprio a me?
<catai> Neuromancer_ perchè in passato mi avevi dato una mano
<neramarea> salve. ho aggiornato ad oneiric... dopo il plymouth del logo di ubuntu, per  circa una decina di secondi, mi appare una schermata squadrettata bianca viola gialla e verde.... come la elimino?
<Neuromancer_> spiacente catai non posso aiutarti
<catai> Neuromancer_ magari mi sai indirizzare da qualcuno che mi può aiutare?
<Aizram> catai, porta pazienza prima o poi qualcuno arriva e ti risponde
<dimitri> Aizram, il problema di queste procedure è che si usa questo cupsys che fa incacchiare ubu dalla 11.04 in poi. Con quello script del link che ti ho messo si era in qualche modo risolto e si installava la stampa su ccp://localhost:59687. Ma dopo lì'upgrade alla 11.10 non va più bene me la mette in processing e non stampa
<dimitri> sono disperatoooooooooooo
<Aizram> anceh per te dimitri vale la stessa cosa
<Aizram> porta pazienza e qualcuno in grado di aiutarti lo farà
<neramarea> marzia... tu per me hai qualche idea?
<Aizram> no al momento
<Aizram> mi spiace neramarea
<catai> neuromancer_ è il caso di ripetere la domanda o la rileggono da soli?
<neramarea> grassie istesss
<Aizram> fate conto che è domenica mattina
<Aizram> magari nel pomeriggio avete più fortuna
<Aizram> anche per te neramarea vale lo stesso consiglio
<catai> grazie aizram :)
<Aizram> inziate a guardare sul forum in attesa di ricevere qui assistenza
<neramarea> k. ;-)
<Aizram> prego catai :D
<catai> quale forum Aizram?
<Aizram> quello di ubuntu-it
<Aizram> spetta
<Aizram> !forum
<ubot-it> forum is http://forum.ubuntu-it.org
<catai> quello lì sopra :)
<catai> merci Aizram
<Aizram> de rien
<Aizram> (chissà se si scrive così :P)
<massimo18> lol
<Aizram> massimo18, il francese lo sto ripassando solo ora
<massimo18> :)
<cousin_luigi> buondì
<neramarea> salve. ho aggiornato ad oneiric... dopo il plymouth del logo di ubuntu, per  circa una decina di secondi, mi appare una schermata squadrettata bianca viola gialla e verde.... come la elimino?
<cousin_luigi> a proposito di plymouth, conoscete un tema simile a quello standard, però nero?
<nicotano> buongiorno e
<catai> ho trovato che devo digitare sudo lshw -C network e poi postare il risultato
<catai> il risultato è questo http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/709376/
<cousin_luigi> qual è il problema che stai cercando di risolvere?
<sage79_> non trovo ccsm in oniric
<catai> non riesco a connettermi al wi-fi cousin_luigi
<cousin_luigi> sage79_: per esteso
<cousin_luigi> sage79_: compizconfig-settings-manager
<cousin_luigi> catai: il firmware è installato?
<catai> penso di no, se per firmware intendi il driver della scheda wifi, ho provato a reinstallarla ma non so.. cousin_luigi
<cousin_luigi> catai: c'è niente dentro /lib/firmware/b43 ?
<catai> mi dice impossibile accedere, permessi insufficienti, comunque mentre facevo l'aggiornamento mi ha dato un errore su firmware-b43-installer
<catai> mi dice impossibile accedere, permessi insufficienti, comunque mentre facevo l'aggiornamento mi ha dato un errore su firmware-b43-installer cousin_luigi
<cousin_luigi> catai: sudo ls /lib/firmware/b43
<cousin_luigi> comunque è proprio quello il pacchetto
<cousin_luigi> catai: se non c'è niente dentro dai un bel sudo dpkg-reconfigure firmware-b43-installer
<catai> dentro c'è http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/709395/ cousin_luigi
<cousin_luigi> catai: ok, prova a dare i seguenti comandi in sequensa
<cousin_luigi> sequenza*
<cousin_luigi> sudo rmmod b43
<cousin_luigi> sudo modprobe b43
<cousin_luigi> dmesg
<cousin_luigi> e pasta l'output dell'ultimo
<catai> già al primo mi dice ERROR: Module b43 does not exist in /proc/modules cousin_luigi
<cousin_luigi> ok, continua
<catai> al terzo comando ha sparato fuori un 10 pagine di roba http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/709397/ cousin_luigi
<Ab3L> ciao. ho upgradato da kubuntu natty a oneiric e varie applicazioni non mi danno più il suono. per ora solo amarok funziona. chi mi aiuta a riattivare l'audio per tutto?
<cousin_luigi> catai: sembrerebbe perfetto
<cousin_luigi> catai: il wireless è abilitato?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Ab3L> ciao jester-.
<Ab3L> ho upgradato da kubuntu natty a oneiric e varie applicazioni non mi danno più il suono. per ora solo amarok funziona. mi aiuteresti a riattivare l'audio per tutto?
<jester-> cià Ab3L
<catai_> adesso funziona tutto, grazie mille cousin_luigi !!!
<Ab3L> ho linux muto... (beh, se si esclude amarok). manco il dindiridin al login sento.
<jester-> Ab3L: lancia l'applicazone che non suona poi apri preferenze audio e controlla nel tab applicazioni che il volume sia su
<alnuvola> buongiorno a tutti
<jester-> Ab3L: e paciocca anche con i device in harware e in uscita
<catai_> è andato via cousin_luigi?
<Ab3L> jester-: pacioccando con quelli son riuscito a far funzionare amarok. ma per gli altri software nulla da fare. ah, durante l'upgrade-distro c'è stato un "error code 1" al momento del flash-plugin.
<jester-> Ab3L: difai sudo apt-get update e poi sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Ab3L> jester-: con quello non fa nulla. non c'è niente da aggiornare.
<Ab3L> jester-:  quando dici di aprire preferenze audio, intendi nelle impostazioni di sistema?
<catai_> vorrei ringraziare cousin_luigi ma non so come
<jester-> Ab3L: clicca l'icona audio e vai in impostazioni che fai prima
<catai_> Neuromancer_ grazie, se lo vedi salutamelo e ringraziamelo
<catai_> salve a tutti
<Ab3L> nulla. sempre muto sta. il flusso di amarok lo emette, mentre quello delle altre applicazioni (anche se listate) no.
<jester-> Ab3L: strana la cosa, cancella le relative cartelle nascoste nella home e in .config delle app che non suonano
<jester-> Ab3L: non è che hai lo schermo tv  per caso?
<Ab3L> no. ho il solito monitor.
<jester-> Ab3L: in alsaconfig è sutto su?
<Ab3L> jester-: sono entrato in alsamixer e i volumi sono su al massimo
<jester-> Ab3L: vlc non suona?
<Ab3L> jester-: no. muto come un pesce.
<jester-> cancellagli la artrella nascosta, chiudi e riprova
<Ab3L> jester-: sempre muto
<jester-> Ab3L: strano che vlc se ne frega dei plugin, prova a cambiare mp3
<jester-> Ab3L: e il canale hw e uscita
<Ab3L> jester-: se cambio il canale hw manco amarok non suona
<jester-> Ab3L: ubuntu-restricted-extras installa
<Ab3L> jester-: c'è il modo di reinstallarli?
<Ab3L> sai, tipo se l'installazione non è andata a buon fine una prima volta...
<Ab3L> ok. devo riavviare il sistema. a dopo
<jester-> Ab3L: puoi installre sopra da "altro" al partizionamento, modifica, usare ext4 montare come / e NON FORMATTARE
<Ab3L> jester-: sempre muto sta.
<jester-> Ab3L: come dire che hai gia reinstallato?
<jester-> Ab3L: resetta pure gnome va
<jester-> !gnomereset | Ab3L
<ubot-it> Ab3L: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<Ab3L> jester-: è quello che stavo pensando di fare. reinstallare. senti, sai come fare una lista di software che ho installato in più? così da reinstallare le altre menate con un solo comando? (tipo backintime, vlc, gimp, ...)
<jester-> !clone
<ubot-it> Per avere i pacchetti gia installati sul tuo pc, in un altro pc ( o per riavere gli stessi pacchetti dopo una  reinstallazione ) utilizzare (escluse le " ") "dpkg --get-selections > my-packages" portare il file "my-packages" nel nuovo pc ed  eseguire "sudo dpkg --set-selections < /path/my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade"
<jester-> Ab3L: se non formatti la configurazione rimane
<jester-> Ab3L: se non ti interessano i dati pialla, hai la home separata?
<Ab3L> jester-: sì. ho home separata.
<jester-> Ab3L: allora pialla la / sperando che il problema non sia dentro a home
<jester-> Ab3L: fai il reset di gnome intanto
<Ab3L> se è nella home? cancello le cartelle col punto?
<jester-> !gnomerest
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'gnomerest'
<jester-> !gnomereset
<ubot-it> Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<Ab3L> resettato gnome, ma sempre muto sta. mi sa che oggi mi armo di santa pazienza e reinstallo.
<Ab3L> jester-: se non hai altre idee...
<jester-> Ab3L: nu
<Ab3L> jester-: grazie comunque.
<demirulez> Ciao a tutti, avrei un problema riguardo a blocchi (freeze) casuali con Ubuntu 11.04 64 bit, su un sistema con 2 GTX 460 in SLI (abilitato), driver nvidia v285.05.09, kernel v2.6.38-11-generic, ho notato che si verificano maggiormente quando ho in esecuzione applicazioni flash in firefox, l'unica soluzione è riavviare manualmente, vorrei chiedere se esiste un modo per diagnosticare il problema da uno o più file 
<jester-> demirulez: sa di bumblee che ancora non fa bene il suo dovere
<jester-> certa roba su linux impiega anni
<demirulez> dimenticavo, la versione di flash 64 bit installata è la 11.0.1.152
<demirulez> jester-: cosa intendi per bumblee?
<jester-> visto che i costruttori i driver non li fanno per lo 0,5% del mercato desktop
<jester-> demirulez: il cazzillo che permette la gestione di 2 schede
<demirulez> jester-: mmm, si ho notato che facendo ricerche in rete, anche ad altri si manifestavano freeze casuali, con sistemi SLI
<demirulez> jester-: ma io chiedevo se almeno c'è qualche log a cui puntare per avere uno straccio di info su qualche errore
<remix_tj> demirulez: prova a vedere se c'e' qualcosa su /var/log
<remix_tj> in syslog o xorg.log
<jester-> demirulez: in /var/log
<remix_tj> o qualcosa del genere
<jester-> spulciati il file dopo che ha crasciato
<jester-> o in dmesg
<demirulez> ok proverò a spuliciare un pò i vari log
<demirulez> come soluzione temporanea consigliate di disattivare la modalità sli?
<jester-> demirulez: prova, così escludi un problema
<demirulez> ok, pare non compaia nulla comunque nei log :(
<madadam1> E' possibile usare unebootin per creare un pen drive di installazione?
<bobbybong> madadam1, si
<madadam1> bobbybong, semplicemente selezionando l'iso scaricata dal sito ? Oppure dopo devo fare qualche operazione aggiuntiva?
<jester-> madadam1: formattare prima la penna in fat 32
<bobbybong> selezioni la iso sul sito ci sono le spiegazioni
<madadam1> jester-, fatto, ma dopo aver avviato l'installazione da pen drive così preparata su un aspire one mi appare dapprima un menù di unebootin con due voci: "default","back". Selezionando default appare una shell con scritto (initramfs))
<jester-> madadam1: prova a settare nomodeset e noapic nelle opzioni proma
<madadam1> jester da dove?
<madadam1> ok trovato
<bobbybong> con unebootin non ti parte la schermata di ubuntu?
<madadam1> bobbybong, no
<madadam1> bobbybong, semplicemente selezionando l'iso scaricata dal sito ? Oppure dopo devo fare qualche operazione aggiuntiva?'
<madadam1> ho sbagliato
<madadam1> jester sulla riga delle opzioni di unebootin devo scrivere solo testualmente "nomodeset noapic"
<jester-> madadam1: qui c'è qualche alternativa http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<madadam1> jester-, l'avevo già vista ma è un programma per windows
<madadam1> jester-, uso debian
<jester-> madadam1: debian non ha usb-creator?
<madadam1> no
<madadam1> forse potrei aggiungere il repoi
<madadam1> repo
<jester-> madadam1: magari se provi a chiedere in #debian-it
<madadam1> jester-, non c'è sicuramente, consigliano tutti unebootin, provo comunque
<confrey> ciao a tutti
<confrey> qualcuno riesce a usare amsn su amd64?
<Holden> madadam1, devi creare un pendrive con la live di ubuntu?
<jester-> confrey: usare in che senso
<madadam1> Holden, si
<madadam1> Holden, un pendrive per installare ubuntu su un netbookl
<Holden> madadam1, che versione di ubuntu?
<madadam1> 11.10
<Holden> madadam1, bah ma allora è semplice: le release notes dicono:
<Holden> All ISO images released with Ubuntu 11.10 are hybrid CD/USB images that can be written directly to a USB disk and booted without the use of special software. Users who wish to enable persistent storage on a USB stick can still use the usb-creator tool to configure the USB stick.
<Holden> quindi basta usare dd
<confrey> jester-, nel senso che quando provo a connettermi mi dice che manca  il tls, invece è installato, ho cercato in google e ho trovato diverse soluzioni linkando libreire di qua e di la, ma ho paura di incasinare qualcosa
<Holden> dd if=ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdUSB madadam1
<madadam1> Holden, grande
<Holden> madadam1, con ubuntu non ho mai provato, ma sono sicuro che funziona
<madadam1> Holden, e non ho bisogno di settare permessi o altro sui file che copia
<madadam1> ?
<Holden> madadam1, no, farà una copia byte per byte della iso
<madadam1> Holden, fantastico
<madadam1> grazie mille, provo subito
<clockmate> ciao a tutti
<clockmate> ho un problema con la nuova 11.10 amd64
<Holden> madadam1, occhio a non sbagliare partizione altrimenti cancelli un hd :D
<Holden> scusa, non partizione, ma disco
<madadam1> Holden, ho controllato con fdisk -l quale fosse quella giusta
<Holden> madadam1, perfetto
<madadam1> comunque ho avviato la copia e sta scrivendo su l'usb
<clockmate> dopo aver terminato un fresh install e caricato aptitude nella lista di pacchetti mi trovo tutto duplicato
<clockmate> e una serie di conflitti se provo ad installare ad esempio acroread
<madadam1> Holden, mi ha anche cambiato etichetta al drive, perché?
<Holden> madadam1, e te l'ho detto, copia l'immagine così com'è, sovrascrivendo tutto quello che c'era, etichetta compresa
<madadam1> ah ok
<jester-> clockmate: ???
<madadam1> Holden, mi appare il seguente messaggio "isolinux.bin missing or corrupt."
<clockmate> jester-, dimmi
<Holden> madadam1, hmm, strano, riuscivi a montare e vedere i files prima di avviarla?
<madadam1> si
<clockmate> jester-, hai presente aptitude? praticamente trovo tutti i pacchetti due volte, uno sotto l'altro
<jester-> clockmate: non si capisce il problema, cosa ti si è duplicato e cosa è il fresh install
<Holden> madadam1, cercando su internet un sacco di siti riportano la stessa identica procedura, quindi penso sia corretta
<jester-> clockmate: dove ti si sono duplicati
<madadam1> Holden, ora provo con un pc ubuntu e usb-creator
<jester-> madadam1: hai controllato md5sum della iso?
<madadam1> Holden, se mi da problemi probabilmente devo riscaricare la iso
<madadam1> jester-, no
<Holden> madadam1, forse stai usando la 64bit in un pc a 32?
<madadam1> come posso fare?
<madadam1> Holden, no 32 bit
<Holden> madadam1, non serve riscaricare, usa zsync
<Holden> o torrent
<jester-> madadam1: controlla che se non è giusto perdi tempo e basta
<madadam1> jester-, come si fa il controllo?
<Holden> madadam1, md5sum ubuntu.iso
<madadam1> ok
<clockmate> jester-, il fresh install è quando installi senza effettuare un upgrade. i pacchetti sono duplicati nella lista di pacchetti che il gestore di pacchetti ti fa vedere
<jester-> !mad5sum | madadam1
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'mad5sum'
<jester-> !md5sum | madadam1
<ubot-it> madadam1: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<Holden> c396dd0f97bd122691bdb92d7e68fde5 *ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso
<madadam1> leggo
<jester-> clockmate: strana la cosa, dai un sudo apt-get update
<madadam1> ok, non c'è riscontro tra gli hash
<Holden> xD
<madadam1> quindi il problema è l'immagine
<Holden> certo
<madadam1> :D
<jester-> clockmate: o hai il sources.list sminchiato
<Holden> madadam1, installa zsync dai repo e in un attimo la aggiorni
<madadam1> L'ho scaricato utilizzando bittorrent
<madadam1> Holden, ok, vedo se c'è su debian
<madadam1> perfetto c'è, vedo che usa rsync, l'ho usato per fare uno script di backup, è fantastico
<clockmate> jester-, source.list è apposto, l'update l'ho dato una 30ina di volte ormai. può essere che durante l'installazione ci sono stati problemi?
<jester-> clockmate: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<madadam1> Holden, zsync ho una gui oppure è solo da linea di comando?
<Holden> madadam1, zsync -i vecchiaiso.iso http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso.zsync
<madadam1> Holden, ok
<Holden> madadam1, comunque è molto strano, perchè a differenza di quanto si crede, bittorrent controlla da se hash del file che scarica, e quindi dovrebbe essere sempre corretto
<Holden> trasmission ha anche una voce per rifare il controllo ed eventualmente riscaricare le parti che differiscono/mancano
<madadam1> Holden, quindi molto strano
<clockmate> jester-, non accade nulla
<BnnNomad> ragazzi la mia é una semplice domanda,mi date per piacere un comando per forzare la reinstallazione di ubuntu desktop da terminale
<Holden> BnnNomad, in che senso forzare?
<jester-> clockmate: prova a togliere aptitude
<BnnNomad> holden se digito il solito comando mi dice che ubuntu desktop é aggiornato
<BnnNomad> ma io voglio che si reinstalli da zero
<jester-> BnnNomad: sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<Holden> BnnNomad, lsb_release -r
<BnnNomad> il tuo comando a cosa serve?
<BnnNomad> holden?
<Holden> a vedere che release hai ora
<jester-> clockmate: sudo dpkg  --update-avail
<jester-> clockmate: sudo dpkg  --merge-avail
<BnnNomad> ho la 11.10 ho fatto l'avanzamento di versione ma ho qualche problema
<Holden> BnnNomad, tipo?
<BnnNomad> se accedo a ubuntu con la voce ubuntu non mi appare il pannello
<jester-> clockmate: se persiste sud odpkg  --forget-old-unavail
<BnnNomad> e non mi appare neanche unity
<jester-> clockmate: se persiste sud odpkg  --clear-avail
<Holden> BnnNomad, hai la home separata?
<clockmate> jester-, provo i comandi
<BnnNomad> cioè?
<jester-> clockmate: uno alla volta e controlla
<Holden> BnnNomad, /home su una partizione separata?
<madadam1> Holden, ora ho fatto tutti i riscontri e sono positivi, provo a ritrasferire l'immagine sull'usb
<ccc> buon giorno a tutti
<BnnNomad> assolutamente no,holden
<Holden> madadam1, ok, buona fortuna
<ccc> ho un problema con synaptic
<madadam1> Holden, grazie :)
<clockmate> jester-, penso di aver trovato il problema con synaptic
<Holden> BnnNomad, hmm... se ti viene facile, salva i dati ed installa da zero
<jester-> clockmate: che sarebbe?
<clockmate> i duplicati vengono segnati da synaptic con <nome>:i386
<TIP88> ccc: esponi il problema
<ccc> anche tu jester?
<ccc> quando apro synaptic
<clockmate> a quanto pare appaiono nella stessa lista sia i x64 che i386
<jester-> clockmate: pensavo che vedevi tutto doppio
<jester-> i :386 non sono tutti
<TIP88> ccc: hai filtrato i pacchetti?
<BnnNomad> ok,holden ma c'è un comando che mi sovrascriva ubuntu desktop ho provato il comando di jester ma non mi aggiorna nulla
<jester-> clockmate: il perchè adesso la 64 fa girare anche roba 386
<clockmate> jester-, hai ragione, ma perchè sono li?
<ccc> compare un messagio di allarme con su scritto dpkg was interrupe run manual sudo dgkp etc
<ccc> quando però dò il comando dal terminale mi dà errore
<jester-> clockmate: per esempio nelle note rilascio raccomandano skype:386 sulla 64
<clockmate> jester-, scusa non accadeva lo stesso con le precedenti release?
<Holden> BnnNomad, hmm, che sovrascriva no, bisogna rifare l'installazione credo. oppure prova a fare un nuovo utente e vedi se accedendo con quello funziona
<jester-> clockmate: nu a meno di smanettare parecchio
<TIP88> ccc: per capirci qualcosa devi dire l'errore esatto
<clockmate> no no asp
<BnnNomad> ok
<BnnNomad> grazie
<clockmate> nelle precedenti bastava che mettevi le ia32-libs e installavi tutto quello volevi
<clockmate> cmq ora hanno mischiato i pacchetti?
<jester-> clockmate: se porvi a installare skype:386 vedi che si arrangia lui a prendere le lib a 32
<jester-> clockmate: non andava un tubo
<madadam1> Holden, nada, stesso errore
<clockmate> jester-, si ho capito, non mi interessa tanto questo aspetto, a me interessa capire se posso continuare ad usare aptitude per gestire quella tonnellata di ubuntu che ho via ssh da una sede all'altra :)
<ccc> stò provando a ridare il comando per copiarlo quì
<ccc> un secondo
<clockmate> jester-, non c'è un modo per far scomparire tutti quegli :i386 ? :)
<Holden> madadam1, forse è la chiavetta? puoi provare a fare l'md5sum sui file della chiavetta
<jester-> clockmate: certo che si, tieni presente che per es install skype mette il 64 install skype:386 il 32 quindi non c'è pericolo di fare casini
<madadam1> ho un pc con linux, provo con usb creator, se fallisce vuol dire che è la chiavetta
<Holden> madadam1, monti la partizione, con cd ti sposti in quella directory, e poi: md5sum -c md5sum.txt
<Holden> madadam1, ok
<jester-> madadam1: non hai un pc winzoz? per assurdo va meglio il client win indicato sul sito inglese che quello linux
<madadam1> jester-, purtroppo no
<clockmate> jester-, quindi tutto a manella finchè non aggiornano aptitude per visualizzare l'architettura? :)
<jester-> clockmate: si ma non corri il rischio di sbagliare
<ccc> eccomi, il messaggio d'errore che il terminale riporta è il seguente failed to open package info /pacchetto/ nomefile ch file or dyrectory
<clockmate> è il minimo!
<clockmate> ma come mai hanno fatto questo cambiamento?
<jester-> se non aggiung :386 mette a 64 bitti e poi a :386 non c'è tutto tutto
<jester-> clockmate: winzoz e osx lo fanno da anni senza chiederti niente
<peppini> ciao, mi è sparita la barra di unity e pare non ci sia altro modo di lanciare un'applicazione, manco il terminale. butto il computer o torno a windows dopo 6 anni? Aiuto
<jester-> 32 du 64 va e basta
<ccc> come posso sbloccare synaptic ?
<jester-> peppini: unity --reset
<clockmate> jester-, sono punti di vista! ;) cmq sai se nella server hanno fatto lo stesso?
<jester-> clockmate: non saprei
<jester-> clockmate: pendo che i repo siano gli stessi
<jester-> penso*
<peppini> jester, dove lo digito, non sono nemmeno in grado di parire il terminale senza la barra
<peppini> chatto da un secondo computer
<jester-> peppini: alt-f2
<peppini> jester: non succede nulla
<jester-> peppini: control-altf2 e fallo in tty
<ccc> anche tu pepini? :<
<jester-> peppini: alt-f7 per tornare o f8 che sia che non si capisce piu una sega con sti cambiamenti non segnalati
<clockmate> jester-, ok...grazie dell'illuminazione! :)
<ccc> >:<
<clockmate> povero aptitude...mandato in soffitta cosi presto!
<jester-> clockmate: pure synaotic di default non c'è piu
<jester-> la roba affidabile chessà perchè la segano
<clockmate> già ma almeno se lo installi funziona
<ccc> come risolvo il mio problema ?
<clockmate> jester-, infatti per la parte server ancora teniamo bene con la ubuntu
<jester-> ccc: fai anche tu quello indicato a peppini
<clockmate> ma per la client stiamo valutando il cambio :(
<jester-> uscire dagli standard non integrando le novità nel calssico non si va lontano
<jester-> clockmate: xfce è ottimo e pure kde
<ccc> ma devo farlo dal terminale?
<jester-> ccc: e dove se no?
<madadam1> Holden, ora va
<madadam1> con usb-creator
<clockmate> jester-, infatti stavamo pensando proprio a xfce come replacement sui sistemi più vecchi, mentre kde nelle ultime versioni non ci ho smanettato più di tanto
<jester-> molto fatto bene kde
<clockmate> jester-, tanto che ci sono come si disattiva la sessione guest da lightdm?
<peppini> jester, da utente mediamente stupido, senza la dockbar non si è in grado nemmeno di lanciare un terminale
<jester-> quantomeno lo sviluppo è integrato nel classico desktop come fanno osx e win, se ti garba le pirlate le usi altrimenti è come se non ci fossero
<clockmate> peppini, può sempre comprarsi un bel mac e passa la paura! ;)
<jester-> peppini: te l'ho scritto sopra di andare in tty o shel che dir si voglia
<clockmate> il nuovo pannello di configurazione sarà pur carino ma hanno tolto troppe cose!
<jester-> deleterio per chi lo usa per lavoro in qualche ufficio
<peppini> ragazzi ho capito che vi stiamo facendo impazzire e non è colpa ne nostra ne vostra, veniamoci incontro senza dire menate alla clockmate
<jester-> le vedi le patonze che non trovano piu una cippa?
<jester-> peppini: premi contro-alt-f2 assieme
<peppini> sto in tty, non essendo in grado di usarlo, alla richiesta "login:" cosa digito?
<jester-> peppini: ti autentichi e dai i comandi
<clockmate> peppini, non sono menate fidati vieni te a spiegare a quelli del supporto telefonico che gli hai cambiato tutto il desktop :)
<jester-> peppini: finito calt-f7 per tonare
<jester-> clockmate: peppini lo usa per goicarci coi mods non per lavaorare
<clockmate> ah ok
<jester-> clockmate: 99% di utenti ubuntu lo usano per quello
<peppini> avete la mia comprensione, vorrei la vostra in cambio
<jester-> mi si arrovogliano che non vanno piu gli orpelli vri
<jester-> peppini: devi leggere e fare quello che ti si indica
<clockmate> peppini, hai tutta la mia comprensione! :)
<peppini> ma se non ce la fate, nessun problema, aseptto di mettere da parte 1000 e passa euro e mi compro un mac
<SG-1> Ciao a tutti.
<jester-> peppini: ho gia scritto due volte le stesse cose
<ccc> ho fatto come mi avete detto
<jester-> ccc: con unity --reset è successo qualcosa?
<massimo18> -.-
<peppini> unity panel service: nessun processo trovato
<ccc> ho fatto alt f2 ed è comparsa una finestra per l'esecuzione delle applicazioni e li ho messo il file che non viene configurato
<ccc> ma nulla
<ccc> ho provato anche a cancellare manualmente dei softwer
<ccc> ma la disinstallazzione non viene terminata
<jester-> !gnomereset
<ubot-it> Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<jester-> peppini: resetta in shel con mv .gnome2 .gnome2.bak  etc etc per ogni cartella indicata dal bot
<jester-> peppini: resetta in shel con mv .config .config.bak e via dicendo
<ccc> sono un totale inesperto di ubuntu
<ccc> cosa c'entra gnome
<jester-> ccc: rispiega esattamente il problema
<ccc> quando apro synaptic ricevo un messaggio di errore
<jester-> peppini: oppure sudo apt-get install gnome-session-falback poi riavvii e alla finestra di login scegli gnome classic
<jester-> ccc: che messaggio
<clockmate> jester-, grazie per il supporto, tutto sistemato!
<jester-> clockmate: de nada
<clockmate> ciao a tutti
<jester-> peppini: sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback mi sono sdemtegato una l
<ccc> il messaggio di errore che ricevo è il seguente : dpkg was interrupe run manual sudo dgkp etc
<peppini> riavviare da terminale: che comando?
<ccc> dopo di che do il comando sudo dpkg --configure -a ma ricevo un altro messaggio di errore failed to open package info /pacchetto/ nomefile ch file or dyrectory
<jester-> peppini: sudo rebbot
<jester-> peppini: sudo reboot
<jester-> ccc: su quale pacchetto
<ccc> /var/lib/bpkg/status
<ccc> cosa devo fare?
<jester-> ccc: spe
<misterxxitalia> buongiorno a tutti!
<dimitri> come configuro una lbp5100 con ubuntu 11.10 ? da 2 giorni sto impazzendo. qualcuno ne sa qualcosa ?
<misterxxitalia> una domanda sudo /etc/init.d/networking è stato deprecato ora cosa lo sostituisce?
<jester-> ccc: mi serve vedere tutto l'errore
<jester-> misterxxitalia: sudo service quelcheè start restare etc etc
<ccc> dpkg : failed to open package info file /var/lib/cpkg/status for reading: no such file or directory
<jester-> ccc:trovato l'appunto apri un terminale
<peppini> ok, thanks
<ccc> fatto
<jester-> ccc: sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/status  ti dara errore di directory
<ccc> si
<jester-> ccc: sudo cp /var/lib/dpkg/status-old /var/lib/dpkg/status
<misterxxitalia> jester dove possotrovare la documentazione aggiornata riguardo la rete?
<jester-> misterxxitalia: sul wiki
<jester-> ccc: fatto?
<jester-> ccc: usa il copia incolla da qui al terminale
<jester-> ccc: ce ne sono altri di comandi
<ccc> fatto
<misterxxitalia> non è ancora aggiornata sul wiki
<ccc> mi dà errore
<jester-> misterxxitalia: non ci sono cambiamenti per il network a parte il ook delle gui
<jester-> ccc: fa niente
<jester-> ccc: sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<jester-> ccc: alura?
<ccc> e dando questo comando cosa dico al pc?
<jester-> ccc: esegui a basta che ho il parnzo che si raffredda
<ccc> fatto
<ccc> :)
<jester-> ccc: sudo mkdir /var/lib/apt/lists/partial
<ccc> sorry :)
<dimitri> jester- : ho trovato un post sul problema della stampante ma non capisco una cosa. dice di testare con lsmod | grep usblp e se non torna niente di caricare il modulo con sudo modprobe usblp. come si carica ?
<jester-> dimitri: sudo moprobe usblp
<jester-> ccc: fatto?
<ccc> si
<jester-> ccc: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<ccc> mi dà errore
<dimitri> jester-, sudo modprobe usblp non fa nulla
<jester-> dimitri: lo ha caricato se non si lamenta
<jester-> controlla con lsmd
<jester-> lsmod
<ccc> sempre lo stesso errore
<jester-> ccc: hai sbagliato a scriver qualcosa ti metto i comandi nel paste che devo andare
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ccc> ok
<dimitri> ok poi se faccio : ls -l /dev/usb/lp0 mi dice:   ls: impossibile accedere a /dev/usb/lp0: File o directory non esistente
<jester-> ccc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/709586/  usa il copia incolla
<dimitri> jester-, credo sia qui il prob perchè il driver poi usa lp0 per stampare
<jester-> dimitri: sudo service cups restart
<dimitri> ok : cups start/running, process 3222
<dimitri> la da sempre ls -l /dev/usb/lp0 mi dice:   ls: impossibile accedere a /dev/usb/lp0: File o directory non esistente
<dimitri> jester-: leggo che "/dev/usb/lp0 was missing" nel post https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cups/+bug/842823. In pratica non viene più gestito in automatico. come lo reinstallo ?
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 842823 in cups "Oneiric usblp no longer loaded when USB printer is connected, printer not recognized by the new libusb-based CUPS backend (dup-of: 872711)" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 872711 in linux "Kernel does not report some USB printers correctly, making them not being detected by CUPS" [High,Fix committed]
<dimitri> jester-, che vuole dire ubot che debbo aspettare ?
<davide_> buon pomeriggio, ho un problema con ubuntu 11.04, quando imposto una risoluzione più bassa di 1300x800 sul mio notebook vengono tagliati 4cm di schermo(che restano neri) a destra e a sinistra
<ccc> jester: se ci sei, niente da fare
<ccc> c'è un modo per ripristinare ubuntu ?
<dimitri> jester- : c6
<Mpuppetier77> Ciao a tutti
<Mpuppetier77> Qualcuno mi potrebbe spiegare come funziona irc?
<Mpuppetier77> O meglio come faccio a vedere la lista dei canali??
<Mpuppetier77> Per entrare qui sono andato a culo...
<Mpuppetier77> .... ma sono da solo??
<Mpuppetier77> Mi basterebbe anche un vaff... per capire che non sto chattando da solo...
<e-DIO-t> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Mpuppetier77> Grande grazie
<e-DIO-t> e "come ottenere la lista dei canali"  dipende da con cosa sei connesso.
<Mpuppetier77> sono connesso con emphaty im
<Mpuppetier77> ma non mi ispira molto....
<e-DIO-t> Mpuppetier77, allora non so! Sempre usato xchat per entrare su ircnet.
<Mpuppetier77> e li ti permette di vedere la lista dei canali vero?
<Mpuppetier77> Qui prima ho provato con #ubunto , e sono entrato nel canale inglese, poi #ubuntu-it per entrare qui...
<Mpuppetier77> ora provo a scaricarmi xchat..
<takoski> Buongiorno Per installare la nuova versione di ubuntu passando da quella vecchia a quella nuova mi pare che dovevo attivare qualcosa me lo aveva chiesto
<takoski> reposity
<takoski> boh
<takoski> Pronto?
<Mpuppetier77> Rieccomi con xchat7
<Mpuppetier77> Grazie e-DIO-t
<e-DIO-t> prego
<Mpuppetier77> Era questo o qualcosa di simile che usavo anni fa..
<e-DIO-t> mIRC, immagino.
<Mpuppetier77> Si credo di si...ù
<Mpuppetier77> Tu sai per caso anche come si disattiva da ubuntu il touch pad??
 * e-DIO-t scuote la testa.
<e-DIO-t> non uso touch pad :D
<Mpuppetier77> Ok grazie comunque
<Mpuppetier77> Qualcuno di voi ha gia' sostenuto l'esame lpic-2 201??
<Mpuppetier77> Io neanche e' lui che usa me :-)
<Mpuppetier77> Pausa pagliozza...
<e-DIO-t> Mpuppetier77, no, pensavo di fare l'lpic1 ma poi so' rimasto incastrato tra lavoro e dubbi sulla sua effettiva utilita', visto che non ho mai visto da qualche parte che fosse richiesto.
<Mpuppetier77> Io lpic1 l'ho gia' sostenuto se ti serve aiuto chiedi pure
<Mpuppetier77> Qui a bolzano qualcuno lo richiede..
<Mpuppetier77> pero' io ho deciso di farlo solo per imparare a usare linux
<madadam1> Qualcuno saprebbe indicami una guida per configurare unity e gli effetti grafici su ubuntu 11.10?
<e-DIO-t> madadam1, io da crapon ho messo mano ...e sto pre reinstallare che ho fatto qualche danno che non ho voglia di "inseguire" per capire quale sia :D
<e-DIO-t> quindi in caso: vacci piano ^_^
<Mpuppetier77> A livello di utilità ti posso dire che ti aiuta a capire la macchina, ma a livello lavorativo... non saprei dirti, io sono stato fortunato a trovare un'azienda che usa solo software libero e gradisce tale certificazione
<e-DIO-t> mmmh oar che ci penso, sti discorsi van fatti sul -it-chat
<takoski> cag
<Mpuppetier77> exit
<Mpuppetier77> quit
<Mpuppetier77> miiiiiii vogio uscire :-)
<Mpuppetier77> go out
<weltall> aggiungi un /?
<Mpuppetier77> ok grazie
<Tdk200> salve a trutti
<Tdk200> tutti :D
<willy_oracle> ciao a tutti. ho grosse difficoltà dopo l'aggiornamento a 11.10. qcuno può aiutarmi?
<Tdk200> quali problemi?
<Tdk200> Holden, ci sei??
<Tdk200> willy_oracle,
<Tdk200> qual'è il tuo problema
<willy_oracle> tdk200: ieri ho fatto l'aggiornamento. dopo il riavvio tutto ok
<Tdk200> io ho un problema nell'associare link ed2k a firefox ho seguito questa guida ma niente da fare http://www.de-side.com/blogs/2008/04/15/far-aprire-i-link-ed2k-in-amule-da-firef-4/
<Tdk200> poi willy_oracle ?
<willy_oracle> tdk2000: oggi dopo il boot compare la schermata di kubuntu con il caricamento, poi tutto nero e da li non si muove più niente
<willy_oracle> tdk2000: con il grub ho provato a fare la riparazione e controllo dei file ma niente. adesso ho provato a far partire il cd live ma pure quello si blocca
<madadam1> ragazzi ho installato ubuntu 11.10 e sto usando unity 2d. Trattandosi di un netbook vorrei disattivare qualsiasi effetto grafico, sapreste indicarmi come?
<sabayonuser2> willy_oracle:hai provato l'opzione nomodeset? nella live premi F6 e la selezioni però puoi anche editare le stringhe di grub aggiungendolo in questo caso premi il tasto e sul kernel di ubuntu
<sabayonuser2> che non ti parte
<willy_oracle> sabayonuser: ma il mio problema non è tanto il grub. io l'avevo già installato 11.10 e infatti ieri funzionava. è che oggi non vuole assolutamente partire. con questa procedura cosa posso fare?
<CorsairFD> ciao
<willy_oracle> sabayonuser2: adesso l'ho fatto però cmq il cd è dell'11.04
<dimitri> una domanda : visti i prob che sta creando la 11.10. posso tornare indietro alla 11.04 in qualche modo o debbo reinstallarla da capo ?
<dimitri> toppe cose che non vanno per ora
<sabayonuser2> willy_oracle: vedi se parte cosi con quella opzione quella che hai installato
<sabayonuser2> se partisse dovrai editare /etc/default/grub e aggiungere nomodeset
<sabayonuser2> dimitri: devi reinstallare
<willy_oracle> sabayonuser2: macinava fino ad un attimo fa. adesso hd e lettore cd sono entrambi fermi
<sabayonuser2> willy_oracle: hai aggiornato da rete dalla11.04 alla 11.10
<dimitri> troppi problemi
<dimitri> spero....per ora
<willy_oracle> sabayonuser2: si
<willy_oracle> sabayonuser2: ma con cd alla mano, non si riesce a fare un downgrade?
<sabayonuser2> willy_oracle: fai partire ubuntu da hdisk premi e il tasto e ti sposti con le frecce e dopo quiet splash scrivi nomodeset
<dimitri> sabayonuser2, posso installare da 11.10 una 11.04 o debbo x forza fare un dvd masterizzato e lanciare da zero. poi penso faccia un grub con la scelta di cosa voglio far partire o sbaglio ?
<sabayonuser2> willy_oracle: devi reistallare per fare il downgrade
<sabayonuser2> devi usare il cd la 11.10 la brasi
<sabayonuser2> se non la vuoi
<willy_oracle> sabayonuser2: non ho capito l'altra istruzione: faccio partire da hd e premo...?
<sabayonuser2> e
<sabayonuser2> e come edit
<dimitri> sabayonuser2, dove trovo l'iso della 11.04 ?
<dimitri> ora c'e' solo 11.10 sul sito ubu
<Carlitos83> ciao ^^
<sabayonuser2> !natty
<ubot-it> Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal: http://releases.ubuntu.com/natty/ | Kubuntu 11.04: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/natty/ | È preferibile usare i torrent | problemi noti: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyNarwhal/ReleaseNotes
<dimitri> scaricato l'iso debbo per forza masterizzarlo e far ripartire o... posso installare da 11.10 una nuova installazione con 11.04
<damaskinos> Buona domenica a tutta la comunità
<sabayonuser2> devi masterizzarla
<dimitri> ok
<damaskinos> ho sottomano il computer di un'amica con ubuntu installato da me medesi a questa testa dura è gia smantellato
<dimitri> sabayonuser2, per caso sai come posso ovviare al prob che nella 11.10 hanno tolto usblp0 e quindi la mia stampante non va + ?
<damaskinos> in  poche parole all'avvio di ubuntu mi viene fuori una schermata su sfondo nero che recita "ubuntu è in esecuzione in modalità grafica ridotta"
<damaskinos> se premo su ok mi da 5  possibilità
<sabayonuser2> dimitri: no
<damaskinos> Esegui ubuntu in modelità grafica ridotta(ma non parte) 2- rinconfigura grafica 3-prova a risolvere il problema 4-vai al login da console 5-riavviax
<damaskinos> cosa devo fare?
<sabayonuser2> prova a risolvere il problema non ti sembra la scelta migliore?
<damaskinos> sabayonuser2: a saperlo
<damaskinos> ok ho cliccato dove dici tu
<damaskinos> 1-esamina il file di registro di xserver 2- esamina gli errori di avvio 3-modifica il file di configurazione 4-archivia la configurazione e i registri
<damaskinos> sembra un quiz a premi porca vacca
<bobbybong> damaskinos, si collega a internet?
<damaskinos> bobbybong: si però devo inserire nome utente e pass all'avvio del browser
<damaskinos> perchè sono in una rete universitaria
<willy_oracle> sabayonuser2: non funziona. si blocca cmq. però riesco ad arrivare al grub. da li posso scegliere la modalità di ripristinol e versioni precedenti e i mem test. cosa posso provare?
<bobbybong> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<CorsairFD> ciao a tutti! qualcuno ha esperienza con il window manager awesome?
<Tdk200> we we
<Tdk200> qualcuno sa dirmi come mai sulle chat in flash stacca sempre la connessione da firefox
<willy_oracle> sabayonuser2:  dopo quiet splash c'è un altro comando: vt.han\doff=7. nomodeset dove lo metto?
<sabayonuser2> dopo quello
<damaskinos> bobbybong: dici a me?
<damaskinos> ubuntu-desktop?
<bobbybong> si damaskinos
<damaskinos> e come metto da terminale nome e utente ?
<damaskinos> per autenticarmi alla rete?
<sabayonuser2> willy_oracle: dopo che hai messo nomodeset F10
<willy_oracle> sabayonuser2: si è bloccato ancora
<sabayonuser2> willy_oracle: comunque sotto alla pagina di grub c'è scritto tutto
<willy_oracle> sabayonuser2: è partito ma poi quando c  sono le righe di caricamento si blocca su una di quelle. da li accetta solo ctrl+alt+canc che riavvia il boot
<sabayonuser2> willy_oracle: seleziona il kernel precedente e spera primo che funzioni poi che con i rilasci degli aggiornamenti si aggiustino le cose per la tua macchina
<ccc> buongiorno di nuovo a tutti
<ccc> jester ci sei?7
<willy_oracle> sabayonuser2: come si fa perfavore?
<ccc> qualcuno mi dà una mano con synapthic?
<sabayonuser2> vai sopra il kernel di ubuntu fai shift e selezioni i kernel vecchi
<damaskinos> fatto
<damaskinos> ho dato startx ma no fa niente
<damaskinos> esce però la freccetta del mouse
<sabayonuser2> willy_oracle: questa opzione non funziona più
<damaskinos> bobbybong: come posso risolvere?
<damaskinos> non c'è qualche comando da tastiera?
<willy_oracle> sabayonuser2:  quindi cosa posso fare?
<sabayonuser2> non so
<willy_oracle> sabayonuser2: ho provato dalle versioni precedenti e ne ho fatta partire una...
<willy_oracle> sabayonuser2: se reinstallo l'11.04 da cd riesco a salvare dati e impostazioni?
<ccc> avvio synapthic e appare il seguente messaggio E: dkpg was interrupted must 'sudo dpkg --configure -a to correct the problem  E:_cache->open() failed. please report
<ccc> dal terminale digito
<ccc> sudo dpkg --configure -a e ricevo quest altro messaggio : dpkg: failed to open package info file /var/lib/dpkg/status for reading: no such file or directory
<ccc> jester mi ha detto di cancellare status
<ccc> sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/status
<ccc> sudo cp /var/lib/dpkg/status-old /var/lib/dpkg/status
<ccc> sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<ccc> sudo mkdir /var/lib/apt/lists/partial
<ccc> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<FloodBotIt2> ccc: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<ccc> sudo aptitude update
<ccc> sudo aptitude upgrade
<ccc> scusatemi
<ccc> jest mi ha dato i seguenti comandi http://paste.ubuntu.com/709586/ ma quando digito il quinto comando ricevo comunque il secondo messaggio di errore che vi ho mostrato
<sabayonuser2> willy_oracle: puoi installare senza formattare
<sabayonuser2> perdi i programmi ti trovi la versione base senza i programmi che hai installato ma i dati e le configurazioni si
<willy_oracle> sabayonuser2: come si fa? tra l'altro al momento l'installazione si blocca...
<sabayonuser2> scegli la partizione / con ubuntu quando devi scegliere i dischi e non la formatti
<alessandro_> salve a tutti
<ccc> cosa posso fare per fare sistemare questo problema?
<alessandro_> io ho installato ubuntu 11.10 però uso l'ambiente gnome
<alessandro_> dove posso trovare il creatore di lanciatori?
<alessandro_> c'è ancora vero il creatore di lanciatori
<alessandro_> c'è qualcuno che mi potrebbe aiutare?
<willy_oracle> sabayonuser2:  il problema è che per installare ubuntu su questo pc è stata una battaglia! ci sono riuscito solo partendo dal cd live e adesso non vuole partire neanche più quello
<damaskinos> ragazzi sono riuscito a far partire il motore grafico x ma non fa niente
<damaskinos> non riesco ad aprire le applicazioni aiutatemi
<sabayonuser2> willy_oracle: è un pc vecchio?
<willy_oracle> no,per niente. solo che l'installazione 64 bit mi ha dato un sacco di problemi, ma la 32 proprio non funzionava
<damaskinos> come faccio a reistallare da terminale i driver ati?
<CorsairFD> riprovo con la mia domanda.. qualcuno usa o ha mai usato awesome?
<damaskinos> scusate ragazzi come faccio a collegare il mio computer da shell?
<damaskinos> cioè il mio computer è attaccato ad una rete universitaria
<damaskinos> ho avviato la macchina da shell però per entrare su interent il browser normalmente mi chiede utente e password
<damaskinos> da shell come faccio?
<ccc> ragazzi qualcuno sa dirmi come devo risolvere il mio problema?
<alessandro_> come creo un lanciatore con gnome3?
<Mpuppetier77> Ciao a tutti.
<Mpuppetier77> Qualcuno sa come disattivare il touchpad?
<Mpuppetier77> Ho ubuntu 10.04
<ccc> qualcuno mi aiuta?
<Mpuppetier77> Cosa ti serve?
<e-DIO-t> !qualcuno | ccc
<ubot-it> ccc: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<ccc> l'avevo già fatta la ripongo
<ccc> avvio synapthic e appare il seguente messaggio E: dkpg was interrupted must 'sudo dpkg --configure -a to correct the problem  E:_cache->open() failed. please report
<ccc> dal terminale digito sudo dpkg --configure -a e ricevo quest altro messaggio : dpkg: failed to open package info file /var/lib/dpkg/status for reading: no such file or directory
<ccc> cosa devo fare per risolvere questi errori?
<ccc> jest mi ha dato i seguenti comandi http://paste.ubuntu.com/709586/ ma quando digito il quinto comando ricevo comunque il secondo messaggio di errore che vi ho mostrato
<ccc> ditemi che fare
<willy_oracle> sto cercando di ripristinare una vecchia versione dalla modalità di ripristino. sono arrivato al login da terminale ma adesso cosa devo fare?
<ccc> se potete rispondetemi
<Mpuppetier77> ccc il file status-old contiene qualcosa?
<ccc> no
<ccc> ho cancellato anche status new
<ccc> ma si blocca a sudo dpg --configure -a
<Mpuppetier77> allora dovrebbe darti dei problemi prima quando provi a copiare un file che non esiste
<nicotano> salve
<ccc> adesso me li dà già al secondo comando
<ccc> prima invece il ricevevo l'errore dopo avere digitato sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Mpuppetier77> be immagino lui per poter ripristinare lo staro dei pacchetti ha bisogno di trovare status
<ccc> e synaptic continua a non avviarsi
<ccc> si
<ccc> ma prima lo trovava ma vuoto
<ccc> l'ho cambiato e non l'ha trovato
<Mpuppetier77> prova a fare touch status dentro /var/lib/dpkg
<ccc> fatto
<ccc> ora non c'è ne status ne status-new
<geeno> ragazzi ho provato ad avanzare ma ora sono in un ubuntu mezzo e mezzo
<Mpuppetier77> ma cambia l'errore vero?
<ccc> visto che dopo un pò ho cancellato anche quello
<ccc> si
<Mpuppetier77> se fai touch status non puo' dirti che non c'e'?
<Mpuppetier77> giusto?
<ccc> l'errore comapre al secondo comando invaito
<ccc> quello per copiare il vecchio sul nuovo status
<Mpuppetier77> e qual'e' l'errore che ti da adesso?
<Mpuppetier77> se hai fatto touch status salta il secondo comando ..
<geeno> non reisco a far partire il terminale per sistemare le cose
<Mpuppetier77> anche perche' quello copia solo un file che non c'e' perche' lo hai eliminato.
<ccc> appunto
<ccc> dice
<geeno> da ubuntu software center posso fare upgrade?
<ccc> cp: cannot stat /var/lib/dpkg/status-old: no suche file or directory
<ccc> ma l'ho cancellato perchè volevo recuperare il vecchio status con il comando foremat
<Mpuppetier77> infatti salta il secondo comando... non farlo...
<ccc> ok
<Mpuppetier77> prova.. e dimmi
<ccc> fatto ricevo due errori
<Mpuppetier77> geeno prova alt f2
<Mpuppetier77> poi prova a scriver xterm
<Mpuppetier77> che errori ?
<ccc> uno è rm:cannot remove rf: no such file or directory
<Mpuppetier77>  hai cannato il comando ... rm -rf  e non rm rf
<ccc> e il secondo consecutivo errore è rm : cannot remnove /var/lib/apt/lists/* : is a directory
<ccc> ahhh
<ccc> scusa sono un prinicipiante :)
<Mpuppetier77> be io anche :-)
<ccc> ;)
<ccc> fatto
<ccc> non ha dato nessun errore ma non ha fatto nulla
<ccc> credo sia giusto, oppure mi sbaglio?
<nicotano> ccc rimuovi directory con sudo rm -R percorso/delladirectory
<nicotano> ccc, se non hai segnalazione di errore il comando viene eseguito
<geeno> aiutatemi l'avanzamento ha fatto danni
<geeno> ho una penna con l'ultimo ubuntu può essermi utile? perchè da iterfaccia non reisco a fare niente
<geeno> e non posso formattare
<ccc> fatto
<Mpuppetier77> geeno neanche premendo alt f2 e poi scrivendo xterm?
<geeno> no
<Mpuppetier77> ccc hai lanciato tutti gli altri comandi?
<ccc> si blocca sempre all'invio del comando sudo dpkg --configure -a
<geeno> Mpuppetier77: non riesco ad aprire il terminale
<nicotano> geeno, hai qualche messaggio d'errore?
<Mpuppetier77> ma l'errore deve essere diverso
<geeno> nicotano: no niente
<geeno> adesso è partito il desktop
<geeno> ma se provo ad aprire un applicazione non succede niente
<ccc> l'errore che ricevo è
<geeno> ad esempio riesco ad aprire la dash home se premo firefox non fa niente
<nicotano> geeno, lanciala da terminale e vedi l'errore
<ccc> dpkg: failed to open package info file /var/lib/dpkg/status for reading: no such file or directory
<ccc> uguale a prima
<geeno> nicotano:  cosa lancio da terminale? ubuntu? non mi da errori
<Mpuppetier77> scusa fai sudo touch /var/lib/dpkg/status
<Mpuppetier77> il messaggio d'errore dice che quel file non c'e'
<geeno> nicotano: non funziona neppure il tasto destro sul deksotp
<nicotano> geeno, se firefox non va, lancialo da terminale e leggi l'errore
<ccc> si lo sò
<ccc> ora provo con il comando che mi ha dato
<Mpuppetier77> dopo aver lanciato sudo touch /var/lib/dpkg/status fai un  ls -l /var/lib/dpkg/status
<geeno> nicotano non trovo il terminal
<Mpuppetier77> ti dovrebbe visualizzare quel cavolo di file
<ccc> apposto
<Mpuppetier77> lo visualizzi giusto?
<geeno> nicotano: non c'è nella dah home
<nicotano> geeno,  vai in sessione live, salva i dati da qualche parte e reinstalla, se puoi cerca di tenere una partizione separata per home tta /
<Mpuppetier77> con ls -l /var/lib/dpkg/status?
<Mpuppetier77> senza il punto di domanda :-)
<ccc> si
<Mpuppetier77> ok ... aspe che ti posto gli altri comandi
<geeno> si infatti
<ccc> adesso do di nuovo il primo comadno?
<geeno> nicotano: faccio così ho fatto partire la live da penna procedo
<Mpuppetier77> comando 1: sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/*   comando 2: sudo mkdir /var/lib/apt/lists/partial  comando 3: sudo dpkg --configure -a sudo  comando 4: aptitude update  comando 5:  sudo aptitude upgrade  sudo aptitude install -f
<ccc> fatto
<nicotano> geeno, se puoi, cerca di riorganizzare il disco facendo almeno 3 partizioni una / una hone e lo swap
<nicotano> home**
<ccc> ora synaptic si apre senza aver digitato gli altri comandi
<ccc> ricevo comunque un errore
<Mpuppetier77> il primo comando non lo devi dare.... perche' rimuove il file che hai appena creato
<nicotano> geeno, se puoi è meglio tenere i dati fuori dal sistema operativo
<geeno> nicotano: io i dati li tengo in una partizione DATI
<geeno> quindi il problema non si pone volevo evitare di formattare
<ccc> trooppo tardi :O
<ccc> :D
<Mpuppetier77> azz
<Mpuppetier77> ridai sudo touch /var/lib/dpkg/status
<Mpuppetier77> e poi la lista di comandi che ti ho messo sopra
<ccc> cioè aspetta
<Mpuppetier77> in sequenza
<ccc> io ho scritto
<nicotano> geeno, meglio fare pulito ;) un'oretta e passa la paura
<ccc> rm -rf
<ccc> etc
<ccc> fino a lists/*
<ccc> intendi quello
<ccc> oppure il sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/status?
<Mpuppetier77> no intendo  sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/status
<ccc> ahhh
<Mpuppetier77> non darlo
<ccc> allora è tutto ok ;)
<geeno> nicotano: meno di un'oretta da usb come si dice da noi è na spitta
<Mpuppetier77> perche' se lo dai cancelli il file che hai creato con touch
<nicotano> dipende da cosa sistemi dopo installazione :)
<ccc> adesso sono arrivato fino a sudo dpkg --configure -a
<ccc> ricevo questo messaggio
<ccc> dpkg: status data base area is locked by another process
<ccc> vuol dire che qualcuno è entrato nel mio sistyema ubuntu o che? :/
<nicotano> ccc, chiudi software center o altro gestore pacchetti
<nicotano> aperto
<ccc> fatto
<ccc> dà una serie di errori
<Mpuppetier77> non vuol dire quello vuol solo dire che quel file e' gia' aperto da un altro processo.
<Mpuppetier77> quali errori...
<ccc> un pò di errrori
<Mpuppetier77> prova:  ps aux | grep synaptic
<ccc> però ho successivamente dato il comando sudo aptitude update
<ccc> e stà
<ccc> almeno credo
<Mpuppetier77> a ottimo
<ccc> aprendo un pò di pacchetti
<Mpuppetier77>  dopo  sudo aptitude upgrade
<Mpuppetier77> ora ti devo salutare.. spero che funzioni.... alla prox
<ccc> fatto
<ccc> adesso è fermo a 1%
<Uomodellastrada> ciao a tutti
<ccc> sono apparsi anche degli errori
<Umberts> ciao a tutti
<ccc> errore su due siti e errore witting to output file
<claudiovenezia> ciao umbert
<Umberts> ho un errore nell'installare driver: http://img695.imageshack.us/img695/5156/drivern.png
<Umberts> sapete come correggerlo?
<nicotano> Umberts, prova ad abilitare il secondo
<ccc> mpuppetier ci sei?
<nicotano> ccc è ito
<willy_oracle> è possibile avviare la modalità grafica prtendo dalla consolle di ripristino con terminale?
<nicotano> willy_oracle, startx provato ?
<willy_oracle> nicotano: non funziona
<nicotano> willy_oracle,
<nicotano> sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg ubuntu-desktop gdm
<nicotano> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<confrey> riciao a tutti
<claudiovenezia> ciao a tutti
<claudiovenezia> che programma posso usare per fare i backup
<claudiovenezia> grazie
<confrey> ci riprovo : qualcuno riesce a usare amsn su amd64? mi chiede tls, ma è gia installata e non so come fare
<nicotano> ! backup | claudiovenezia,
<ubot-it> claudiovenezia,: backup is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BackupDelSistema
<claudiovenezia> grazie
<nicotano> prego
<Umberts> scusate rieccomi, casino random
<Umberts> http://img695.imageshack.us/img695/5156/drivern.png questo è il mio problema nel momento di aggiornare i driver
<neramarea> salve. dopo l'aggiornamento a oneiric, se tento di aggiungere qualsiasi ppa compare sta roba... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/709855/ che devo fare???
<nicotano> Umberts, hai provato a installare il driver proposto per secondo ?
<neramarea> salve. dopo l'aggiornamento a oneiric, se tento di aggiungere qualsiasi ppa compare sta roba... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/709855/ che devo fare???
<Umberts> lo sto facendo ora
<Umberts> nicotano, anche se l'avevo provato ieri il secondo e mi dava lo stesso errore del primo
<newbie|3> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<nicotano> Umberts, dovresti provare a scaricare dal sito ati il driver adatto e poi procedi a installazione, altrimenti tieni il driver generico
<ccc> quale è il comando per trovare un file sul terminale?
<bob_bybong> ccc locate
<ccc> grazie
<Umberts> ok il secondo l'ho installato
<Umberts> proviamo il primo
<nicotano> Umberts, se il primo ti da errore perchè lo installi ?
<Umberts> al momento non mi da più errore
<nicotano> Umberts, ok, poi riavvia
<Umberts> ok scherzavo, da errore
<Umberts> riavvio, a frappé
<neramarea> salve. dopo l'aggiornamento a oneiric, se tento di aggiungere qualsiasi ppa compare sta roba... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/709855/ che devo fare???
<fritz91> salve a tutti, avrei un problemino con le estensioni della shell usando GNOME 3
<fritz91> qualcuno saprebbe aiutarmi?
<confrey> ci riprovo : qualcuno riesce a usare amsn su amd64? mi chiede tls, ma è gia installata e non so come fare
<ccc> ho due problemi
<nicotano> ccc esponi  1 per volta
<ccc> su synaptic i programmi installati risultano come se fossero ancora da installare
<ccc> vado con il secondo?
<nicotano> ccc suudo apt-get install --reinstall nomepacchetto
<nicotano> sudo**
<ccc> ma se eseguo il softwer non ci sono problemi
<ccc> e solo che vorrei cancellarlo
<ccc> per installare la nuova versione
<nicotano> ccc, in linea di massima è preferibile usare il software già pacchettizzato e messo nei repo ufficiali
<ccc> ma volendolo disinstallare come faccio?
<ccc> ma volendolo disinstallare come dovrei fare?
<nicotano> ccc lo selezioni da synaptic  clic destro spunta per disinstallazione
<neramarea> help! dopo l'aggiornamento a oneiric non riesco ad aggiungere ppa! appare sta roba qua...:http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/709890/
<ccc> no
<nicotano> no cosa ?
<ccc> il quadratino del programma è bianco
<ccc> e se lo spunto posso solo installarlo come se enon fosse installato
<nicotano> xhe programma è
<ccc> aclock
<nicotano> che è
<ccc> ma anche con virtualbox mi dà lo stesso problema
<ccc> un programma per l'ora
<nicotano> ccc, lo hai installato tu ?
<ccc> si
<ccc> tramite synaptic
<nicotano> come ?
<nicotano> ccc, chiudi synaptic poi da terminale sudo apt-get remove -- purge aclock
<ccc> avrò fatto una cazzata, volevo installare virtualbox  e ho installato anche aclock per sbaglio
<nicotano> ccc se è installato si leva
<ccc> non trova il pacchetto di AClock
<nicotano> ccc, che messaggio ottieni dando quel comando
<ccc> E: couldn't find package VirtualBox
<nicotano> ccc, si parlava di aclock
<ccc> scusa
<ccc> ho sbagliato a copiare il comando
<ccc> stò cercando di disinstalare anche quello
<nicotano> ccc, se non vede dai sudo apt-get remove -- purge aclock.app
<ccc> ok
<ccc> ricevo il medesimo errore
<ccc> che faccio?
<neramarea> help! dopo l'aggiornamento a oneiric non riesco ad aggiungere ppa! appare sta roba qua...:http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/709890/
<nicotano> ccc, non trova clock ed anche clock.app
<ccc> appunto
<ccc> ma perchè?
<neramarea> e software center non carica il gestore sorgenti
<ccc> eppure io riesco ad usare aclock
<neramarea> help! dopo l'aggiornamento a oneiric non riesco ad aggiungere ppa! appare sta roba qua...:http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/709890/
<ccc> nico che faccio?
<nicotano> ccc, probabilmente devi rimuovere altro che si porta dietro anche quello, vedi da synaptic da cosa dipende
<ccc> e come lo vedo?
<ccc> virtual box e aclock vengo visualizzati come ancora da scaricare e installare
<ccc> no appare nessuna dipendenza
<nicotano> ccc, prova da software manager chiudi synaptic,
<ccc> dipende da oss4-dkms
<nicotano> prova a rimuovere gnustep-base-runtime
<ccc> no ce l'ho softwrr menager
<ccc> ho  solo synaptic sftwer menager
<nicotano> ccc, rimuovi oss4-dkms
<ccc> fatto
<ccc> mi dà due errori
<ccc> uno è could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock -open ( 11-resource temporarily unavailable)
<nicotano> ccc, chiudi synaptic
<ccc> latro è E: unable to lock the administretion
<ccc> ahhhh
<ccc> cretino io scusate :)
<nicotano> ccc io devo uscire, togli roba da software manager o con sudo apt-get remove --purge nome pacchetto e tieni synaptic chiuso
<ccc> were ecountered  while processing oss4-dkms
<ccc> è il primo errore che ricevo
<ccc> il secondo
<ccc> sub process /usr/bin/dpkg/  returne an error code (1)
<ccc> come mai?
<neramarea> qualcuno mi può aiutare? dopo l'aggiornamento a oneiric non posso più aggiungere ppa... e software center non carica il gestore sorgenti...
<ccc> se qualcuno ha seguito il mio problema perfavore, mi potrebbe dire come devo fare?
<neramarea> qualcuno mi può aiutare? dopo l'aggiornamento a oneiric non posso più aggiungere ppa... e software center non carica il gestore sorgenti...
<catai> aiuto!
<catai> non riesco a connettere il wi-fi
<ccc> anche io lo chiedo
<ccc> nicotano mi ha aiutato ma ora è uscito
<ccc> ho un problema con la disinstallazione di programmi
<catai> durante l'istallazione di 11.10 mi dice FIRMWARE-B43-INSTALLER subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 4
<ufficioM> n.it
<ccc> qualcuno mi dà una mano?
<catai> grazie ai comandi di cousin_luigi ero riuscito a connettermi, poi ho chiuso, adesso ho riavviato e mi fa lo stesso problema
<catai> io te la darei volentieri, se sapessi cosa fare
<catai> Neuromancer_ mi puoi indicAre qualcuno?
<ccc> grazie catai
<ccc> grazie lo stesso :)
<catai> qui nessuno si degna
<davide_> aiuto mettere  firefox e thunderird in italiano
<davide_> vado lasciate un post
<neramarea> qualcuno mi può aiutare? dopo l'aggiornamento a oneiric non posso più aggiungere ppa... e software center non carica il gestore sorgenti...
<catai> se provo a fare sudo dpkg-reconfigure firmware-b43-installer che succede?
<catai> c'è nessuno che ci può aiutare???
<ccc> mi sa di no
<catai> meno male...
<Nede> Buona sera a tutti! Ho questo problema: se monto in automatico tramite fstab cartelle remote con file system nfs+smbfs su ubuntu 11.10 il pc non si spegne/riavvia in quanto network-manager si stacca prima che l'S.O. abbia smontato le cartelle (credo). I segnalibri in nautilus risolverebbe il problema ma vorrei di nuovo usare l'fstab....
<Brutus-> wifi | ccc catai
<Brutus-> wifi! | ccc catai
<ccc> si
<ccc> brutus  puoi aiutarmi?
<ccc> io però non ho lo stesso problema di catai
<catai> Brutus- devoscrivere questo comando nel terminale?
<Brutus-> catai, no
<Brutus-> era per mostrarvi delle guide per risolvere problemi con l wifi. Ma pare che il bot non fuzioni
<Brutus-> !wifi | ccc catai
<ubot-it> ccc catai: wireless is Sezione dedicata ai disposivi senza fili: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili - Risoluzione problemi comuni legati al WiFi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/GuidaWiFi
<ccc> hio non ho problemi con le wifi
<ccc> io senza l'h però:D
<Brutus-> ccc scrivi la tua domanda o problema e magari qualcuno ti aiuterà
<ccc> mi stava aiutando nicotano ma è uscito
<ccc> rispiego il mio problema
<catai> Brutus- se mi metto a leggere mi perdo, mi puoi indirizzare tu?
<ccc> devo disinstallare dei programmi con synaptic
<ccc> ma succede che questi vengono visualizzati come non scaricati e non installati
<ccc> ho provato a rimuoverli manualmente ma non succede nulla
<Nede> ccc, da terminale sudo apt-get purge NOME_PROGRAMMA ti risolve?
<ccc> no
<ccc> perchè dà problemi di dipendenza
<neramarea> qualcuno mi può aiutare? dopo l'aggiornamento a oneiric non posso più aggiungere ppa... e software center non carica il gestore sorgenti...
<Nede> ccc, mi spiace allora
<ccc> ho eliminato il file di dipendenza
<ccc> ma l'eliminazione  stata interrotta da due errori
<ccc> come faccio?
<catai> Brutus- se faccio iwconfig mi dice solo: lo        no wireless extensions.  eth0      no wireless extensions.
<jester-> ccc: è roba installata non ufficiale che cerchi di rimuovere o cerchi ti togliere qualcosa che si trascina mezza distro
<catai> aiut!
<ccc> spiegati meglio
<jester-> catai: lspci | grep -i network cosa rispondi
<catai> jester- posto il risultato?
<jester-> ccc: che pacchetto cerchi di rimuovere
<ccc> aclock
<ccc> e virtualboxv
<ccc> virtualbox
<jester-> ccc: virtualboxdrv non è un pacchetto
<jester-> ccc: vedi il nome esatto in synaptic
<catai> 06:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01) jester-
<Brutus-> catai, prova a vedere se ci sono driver da installare in impostazioni di sistema > driver addizionali
<jester-> catai: serve il firmware, sei attaccato col filo?
<ccc> e come si rimuovono i programmi già installati?
<catai> jester- si
<jester-> ccc: allora vai in impostazioni di sistema/driver/aggiuntivi e dicci cosa vedi
<jester-> ccc: apri synaptic e cerca per nome virtualbox
<jester-> ccc/ catai  allora vai in impostazioni di sistema/driver/aggiuntivi e dicci cosa vedi
<catai> Questo driver è istallato e attualmente in uso (dice) Jester- | Brutus-
<ccc> il mio sistema è in inglese
<jester-> catai: il bcm o lo sta
<ccc> cosa devo cercare?
<jester-> ccc: principalmente devi leggere quello che ti si scrive
<catai> si chiama Driver Broadcom STA senza fili jester-
<ccc> si ma il mio sistema è in inglese
<jester-> ccc: non è simpatico scrivere la stessa cosa piu volte mentre si assistono piu persone
<jester-> catai: rimuovilo e metti il bcm
<ccc> quando clicco sistem non c'è nessuna voce drive
<ccc> driver
<jester-> ccc: i nomi dei pacchi non cambiano
<ccc> come?
<jester-> ccc: synapitc devi aprire, sempre che lo hai installato
<Brutus-> jester-, se catai ha installato il corretto driver non è che basta sbloccare la scheda con rfkill?
<ccc> si
<ccc> apro synaptic
<jester-> Brutus-: non è corretto lo sta per la sua scheda
<ccc> e digito sistema/driver/aggiuntii?
<neramarea> qualcuno mi sa dire la sintassi corretta di --fix-missing
<neramarea> ?
<catai> rimosso, come faccio a installare bcm? jester-
<jester-> ccc: no il driver aggiuntivi non era per te, comincia a scrivere sudo apt-get install synaptic
<jester-> catai: non te lo propone?
<ccc> io ho gìà syna vimuocrammi già installaptic
<Brutus-> neramarea, di quale comando?
<ccc> io ho già synaptic jester
<ccc> non devo rinstallarlo
<jester-> ccc: allora aprilo, digita gestore nella casella di ricerca
<catai> jester- no
<ccc> ok
<jester-> catai: moment
<ccc> ma non ho lo stesso problema di catai
<jester-> ccc: apri sto cacchio di gestore pacchetti synaptic
<catai> ccc è che lui riesce a fare due cose contemporaneamente, non lo interrompere
<jester-> catai: copia incolla i comandi che ti passo nel terminale
<ccc> il mio synaptic come il mio ubuntu è in inglese
<catai> ok jester-
<jester-> catai: wget http://downloads.openwrt.org/sources/broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5.tar.bz2
<ccc> ok scusate :)
<Brutus-> ccc, se hai unity clicca in alto a destra il tasto per spegnere e poi scegli Systems Settings
<jester-> catai: scarica?
<catai> si, fatto jester-
<jester-> catai: tar xjf broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5.tar.bz2
<ccc> ma dove brutus?
<ccc> su synaptic?
<catai> fatto jester-
<jester-> catai: cd broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5/driver
<ccc> non ho unity comunque
<Brutus-> ccc, pensa volessi aprire synaptic... ho sbagliato
<catai> ok jester-
<neramarea> non so come usare --fix-missing Brutus_
<jester-> catai: sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<neramarea> non so come usare --fix-missing Brutus-
<ccc> no
<jester-> neramarea: sudo apt-get install --fix-missing
<Brutus-> neramarea, --fix-missing è un'opzione di un comando. Quale comando intendi?
<ccc> il mio problemma non è più laprir synaptic
<ccc> quello lo già risolto
<ccc> ora però quando volgio cancellare dei programmi
<ccc> se li cerco su synaptic risultano ancora da scaricare e da installare
<catai> la risposta è stata http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/709988/ jester-
<ccc> e sul terminale idem
<jester-> catai: ok allora sudo b43-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware/ wl_apsta_mimo.o
<Brutus-> ccc, come fai a dire che sono installati allora. Puoi eseguirli?
<Ab3L> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<ccc> perchè li vedo benissimo su appliocation
<catai> fatto jester-
<ccc> e sono programmi che posso usare
<jester-> catai: sudo rmmod b43
<neramarea> jester- grazie. non ha funzionato, ahimè. software-center non carica più il gestore sorgenti, e non riesco ad aggiungere ppa da terminale dopo l'aggiornamento a oneiric. come posso risolvere?
<ccc> li apro addirittura contemporaneamente all'uso di synaptic
<jester-> catai: sudo modprobe b43
<jester-> neramarea: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<jester-> ccc: impostazioni di sistema/supporto lingue e comincia a mettere il sistema in italiano
<catai> dopo il primo comando mi ha detto ERROR: Module b43 does not exist in /proc/modules dopo il secondo tutto ok jester-
<jester-> ccc: aggiungi lingua e spunta italiano, dopo installato trascina la lingua in cima alla lista e clicca apply to system whide
<jester-> catai: sudo modprobe b43
<catai> fatto jester-
<jester-> catai: iwconfig
<ccc> il mio sistema no
<neramarea> jester- nulla da fare...
<jester-> ccc: hai un sistema fatto su misura senza italiano da poter installare?
<jester-> neramarea: vedere l'errore che esce
<ccc> si backtrack
<catai> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/709994/ jester-
<jester-> ccc: e che centriamo noi con bt
<ccc> ma credo che synaptic e il terminale siano come quelli di ubuntu
<ccc> oppure sbaglio?
<jester-> catai: te vist che che la ghe la wifi?
<jester-> ccc: infatti è talmente uguale che da i numeri a parte
<neramarea_> jester- http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/709998/
<ccc> ma i comandi del terminale non sono gli stessi?
<jester-> ccc: /j #backtrack
<catai> provo a riavviare per vedere se funziona? jester-
<jester-> ccc: qui si assiste su roba ubuntu ufficiale
<ccc> ok
<Nede> Buona sera a tutti! Ho questo problema: se monto in automatico tramite fstab cartelle remote con file system nfs+smbfs su ubuntu 11.10 il pc non si spegne/riavvia in quanto network-manager si stacca prima che l'S.O. abbia smontato le cartelle (credo). I segnalibri in nautilus risolverebbe il problema ma vorrei di nuovo usare l'fstab....
<jester-> catai: non serve riavviare controlla che cliccando l'icona in alto ci sia e connettila
<jester-> ccc: perché bt e non ubuntu? pensi che backtrack buchi le reti altrui da sola?
<catai> ora è connessa, ma siccome stamani funzionava, poi ho riavviato e stasera non funzionava più, ti dispiace se provo? jester-
<jester-> catai: prova che se non carica il modulo lo aggiungiamo a /etc/modules
<catai> bye jester-
<neramarea_> jester e questo è quello che risponde software center quando clicco su sogenti software: W:Failed to fetch http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found , W:Failed to fetch http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found , W:Failed to fetch http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found , W:Failed to fetch http:/
<jester-> neramarea_: il vizio dei ppa farlocchi eh?
<aldos> ciao. non riesco a installare le font di microsoft. dice che non ho accettato l'eula e a niente è valso disinstallare/reinstallare il pacchetto
<neramarea_> sì... lo so... ma c'è modo di risolvere?
<ccc> jester
<jester-> neramarea_: vai in /etc/apt/sources.list.d e canella il ppa in quastione
<ccc> di là ci sono solo due persone
<jester-> ccc: perché bt e non ubuntu? pensi che backtrack buchi le reti altrui da sola?
<jester-> ccc: differenza: ubuntu non ha aircrack installato di default
<ccc> no affatto
<ccc> ma abbaimo avuto dei problemi con i computer dei miei
<jester-> ccc: e allora perché mettere una derivata piu scarsa
<ccc> e siamo passati ad ubuntu e backtrack su un piccolo pc
<neramarea_> jester- gedit risponde ch'è una directory... quakl è il file che devo editare?
<ccc> per testare la sicurezza della nostra rete
<jester-> neramarea_: vacci da gksu nautilus
<catai> ora funziona, grazie mille jester- come mi posso sdebitare?
<jester-> ccc: naturale: tutti testano le reti mica le vogliono craccare, comunque non c'è supporto qui per bt se non per cazzilli se si ha tempo. chiedi in #ubuntu-it-chat magari c'è qualche volenteroso
<jester-> catai: non hai nulla di cui sdebitarti
<ccc> grazie jester
<catai> comunque jester- grazie, te ne renderà merito, salute a te
<neramarea_> jester non ci sono quelle sorgenti...
<jester-> neramarea_: sudo apt-get install ppa-purge
<Nede> proverò a collegarmi più tardi, magari sarò più fortunato.....
<neramarea_> jester- ok poi?
<jester-> neramarea_: come si chiama il ppa che cechi di aggiungere
<neramarea_> tualatrix
<jester-> neramarea_: no, sarà ppa.sticazz.ciripà
<jester-> neramarea_: se non hai il nome se fa un tubo
<neramarea_> ok, dò ppa-purge nomeppa?
<jester-> neramarea_: azzo avrai fatto ppaadd ppa.etc.etc o no
<jester-> neramarea_: quindi sudo ppa-purge ppa.sticazz.pepreppeppè
<Synaptic> buonasera, conoscete un programma ubuntu che mi registri il desktop? in pratica devo fare dei lavori al pc.. e vorrei filmarli per poi upparli online (sono delle guide) mi serve un programma che registri l'area di lavoro, possibilmente in HD
<neramarea_> sì, ti chiedevo la sintassi... ora il nome della ppa me lo vado a recuperare
<jester-> Synaptic: ce ne sono una mezza dozzina a ricordarsi il nome
<Synaptic> jester-,  non me ne serve 6.. me ne serve 1.. ma buono.. leggero.. e che registri in HD
<Synaptic> wink?
<jester-> Synaptic: recordmydesktop
<jester-> Synaptic: kdeinlive
<jester-> Synaptic: instambul
<jester-> cioè istanbul
<neramarea_> jester-... devo sbarazzarmi di questi... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/710021/ e non so come fare... non li trovo su alcuna lista delle sorgenti!
<jester-> Synaptic: poosibile fare una gif animata gif byzanz-record  --delay=3 --duration=15 --cursor  file.gif
<jester-> non mi ricordo che cazzo si deve installare
<jester-> neramarea_: cambia server
<jester-> neramarea_: da impostazioni sistema/sorgenti software
<jester-> neramarea_: se insiste disattiv gli extra nel tab altre sorgenti
<jester-> neramarea_: anzi disattivali e basta che c'è solo src
<PinoOfPersia> ciao scusate mi potete dire come disattivare lo spegnimento automatico del monitor su sto ubuntu 10.04?
<jester-> PinoOfPersia: impostazioni sistema/schermo
<PinoOfPersia> a ok grazie jester-  adesso guardo
<PinoOfPersia> scusa jester-  ma impostazioni dove lo trovo perche io trovo sistema preferenze oppure amministrazione
<PinoOfPersia> quel percorso impostazioni sistema schermo non lo trovo
<leopold> buonasera a tutti.
<neramarea_> jester- ... sta proprio lì, il problema: non riesco ad aprire in alcun modo sorgenti software!!!
<leopold> dovrei installare un driver Nvidia. Ho già il file con estensione .run nella scrivania. Come faccio a lanciare l'installazione da riga di comando ?
<bob_bybong> ./file.run
<leopold> ovvero ./nvidia-linux ecc.ecc.run ??
<bob_bybong> si
<leopold> mi dice file o directory inesistente
<bob_bybong> devi esserenella cartella dove hai scaricato il file con il terminale
<leopold> esatto ..come faccio ad andare nella cartella della scrivania ?
<bob_bybong> se è in Scaricati cd Scaricati prima
<leopold> permesso negato !!??
<bob_bybong> devi usare sudo per installare
<bob_bybong> ma hai letto le istruzioni sul sito ?
<leopold> immaginavo...ho letto ma le istruzioni erano appross...ed io sono sottozero
<bob_bybong> per esperienza personale quelli che fanno come te si fottono la distro
<steph7> jester-
<leopold> grazie per l'iniezione di fiducia....cmq devo soltanto installare questo file  "NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-285.05.09.run" e sono nella cartella scaricati....sudo ./nomefile.run + invio ??
<bob_bybong> installare i driver video dal sito senza sapere bene cosa si sta facendo non è una passeggiata di salute buona fortuna :)
<leopold> la mia scheda nvidia non viene riconosciuta da ubuntu 11.10...infatti nelle informazioni di sistema alla voce grafica da sconosciuto...
<Digiu> sera
<leopold> ho letto che ci sono due modi per risolvere il problema driver Nvidia. il primo installando i driver open di NOUVEAU ed il secondo installando il driver ufficiale...io ho scricato il driver ufficiale che appunto riporta come primo punto quello si supportare la mia scheda...gt520mx
<Digiu> ho un piccolo problema con ubuntu 11.10
<Digiu> non riesco a trovare l'opzione utenti e gruppi
<bob_bybong> leopold, leggi bene le istruzioni dal sito
<Digiu> devo addare un gruppo all'utente
<Digiu> altrimenti virtualbox non funge
<leopold> eccole : Istruzioni per l'installazione: una volta scaricato il driver, passare alla directory che contiene il pacchetto e installarlo eseguendo, come radice, sh ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-285.05.09-pkg1.run
<alessandro__> buona sera a tutti
<alessandro__> come faccio a creare un lanciatore con gnome 3 ?
<alessandro__> cioè io vorrei portare un applicazione nel lanciatore di destra
<alessandro__> però bisogna che ne  creo una
<Digiu> bho, sull'11.10 hanno tolto pure la possibilità di creare lanciatori
<alessandro__> come posso fare?
<leopold> nessuno può aiutarmi ?
<alessandro__> azz propio non c'è
<Digiu> io non la trovo
<alessandro__> era una funzione comodissima
<Digiu> come non trovo il menu per addare gli utenti ai gruppi
<Digiu> si lo era
<alessandro__> e quello non lo mai usato
<leopold> problema con scheda video NVIDIA
<alessandro__> speriamo che la inseriscano questa funzione
<leopold> come posso far riconoscere la scheda NVIDIA che risulta Sconosciuto?
<Digiu> lo spero anche io
<Digiu> al momento ho bisogno di addare l'utente al gruppo vboxuser
<leopold> nessuno può aiutamri a risolvere il problema della scheda video ?
<Digiu> pare non ci sia nessun moderatore al momento
<leopold> buonanotte
<esulu> ciao a tutti
<alnuvola> buonasera a tutti ma se volessi installare gnome3 ???
<alnuvola> ok
<tasx> ciao a tutti!!
<Digiu> ciao
<tasx> ho un problema su ubuntu, rigurado alla compilazione di un programma
<tasx> praticamente il linker non mi trova le librerie gtk e glib, pur passando in fase di compilazione il seguente argomento: `pkg-config --cflags --libs glib-2.0 gtk+-3.0 gconf-2.0 gtksourceview-2.0 webkit-1.0 libnotify`
<__maui__> ciao a tutti, qualcuno usa kde? ho aggiornato a kubuntu 11.10 e non trovo più il plasmoide per la navigazione nelle cartelle. C'é "Vista delle cartelle" che mostra solo una posizione in particolare ma non permette di 'navigare' tra le cartelle fino al file/posizione desiderata
<enzotib> tasx, hai installato i pacchetti delle librerie?
<bob_bybong> __maui__, non c'è più l'icona della cartella sulla barra
<__maui__> bob_bybong no, infatti, credevo si potesse aggiungere però
<bob_bybong> si chiama accesso rapido
<bob_bybong> adesso sono su la 11.04 e non ho aggiornato
<__maui__> tasx se hai installato (tutti) i pacchetti, hai indicato il percorso delle libs al linker?
<tasx> enzotib, si tutti, questo è l'output di pkg-config: http://paste.ubuntu.com/710141/
<enzotib> tasx, immagino che sai che servono i pacchetti -dev, quelli normali non bastano per compilare
<__maui__> bob_bybong nella 11.10 non c'è di default, speravo di trovarlo tra quelli in download ma nulla. grazie comunque
<bob_bybong> io non ho ancora visto bene kde 4 .7
<tasx> enzotib, si si ci sono tutti
<tasx> enzotib, il problema è nel linker
<tasx> enzotib, questo è l'output di netbeans: http://paste.ubuntu.com/710148/
<tasx> enzotib, niente?
<leopold> sera
<leopold> come si ferma il server X con Unity ?
<neramarea_> salve. qualcuno sa dove diamine è il file Default in oneiric? devo far partire numlockx all'avvio
<__maui__> tasx io netbeans non lo conosco (uso codeblocks o tutt'al più eclipse) ma in ogni caso il linker ha bisogno di sapere sia i nomi delle librerie che il percorso, altrimenti non le trova: sei sicuro di aver specificato tutto correttamente?
<tasx> __maui__, qui c'è l'output di pkg-config, e a me sembra essere corretto: http://paste.ubuntu.com/710164/
<tasx> gli errori del linker riportano che non trova glib e gtk, possibile?
<Tdk200> Salve a tutti
<Tdk200> Sapete dirmi come mai in una chat flash ubuntu con firefox si stacca sempre??
<Tdk200> come se perdesse il server
<Tdk200> http://chat.contattimsg.com/chat7/chat.php?room la chat è questa
<Tdk200> poi se qualcuno usa Enemy territory e sa attivare l'audio :D
<neramarea_> salve. qualcuno sa dove diamine è il file Default in oneiric? devo far partire numlockx all'avvio
<perrottino> http://www.striscialanotizia.mediaset.it/videogallery/videogallery_moreno_morello.shtml non riesco a vedere i video mi si apre una pagina grigia
<perrottino> pare che è partita
<Synaptic> salve.. mi sapete dire un programma per editing video per ubuntu? mi serve semplicemente mettere uno sfondo musicale ad un video da caricare su youtube..
<Tdk200> syn
<damaskinos> Buona sera scusate come faccio a spostare la x il ridimensionamento e minimizzatore ad icona da destra delle finestre a sinisctra?
<chiara> ciao .. una domanda ... ubuntu 11.10 mi vede la penna usb ... e mi vede una cartella ... dentro questa cartella ci sono dei file e non riesco a vederli
<chiara> per me è un problema di permessi ho provato anche a fare proprietà ma nulla
<chiara> ho anche riavviato il pc
<Mike_Hood> premi CTRL+H
<chiara> non c'è nessuno
<Mike> ehi chiara
<chiara> ciao
<chiara> con control h non và
<chiara> già avevo provato
<chiara> ... con proprietà non mi fa vedere
<chiara> e modificare i file nella cartella
<chiara> i file erano dentro xp
<chiara> Guest36105 :-) non sei più mike
<Mike___> ci sono chiara
<Mike___> ho capito
<chiara> beato te :-)
<Mike___> se entri nella cartella da terminale
<Mike___>  e dai ls -a
<Mike___> cosa vedi?
<Mike___> chiara ci sei?
<chiara> si poi
<chiara> le cartellle
<chiara> come faccio ad entrare nella cartella della pen drive?
<Mike___> cd /media/nomependrive
<chiara> entrato
<Mike___> perfetto
<chiara> fatto ls -a
<Mike___> ora fai ls -a
<chiara> e non vede niente
<Mike___> c'è . e ..?
<Mike___> e basta?
<chiara> dentro la cartella 196____10 non vede nessun file
<chiara> ci dovrebbero essere 29 file
<chiara> tra foto e video
<chiara> i file che ho messo nella cartella principale si vedono
<chiara> i file nella sottocartella 196___10
<chiara> con le foto e video invece np
<chiara> no
<Mike_> scusa chiara, mi ero disconnesso, dicevi??
<chiara> [00:43] <chiara> dentro la cartella 196____10 non vede nessun file [00:43] <chiara> ci dovrebbero essere 29 file [00:43] <chiara> tra foto e video [00:44] <chiara> i file che ho messo nella cartella principale si vedono [00:44] <chiara> i file nella sottocartella 196___10 [00:45] <chiara> con le foto e video invece np [00:45] <chiara> no
<Guest69477> muoviti nella sottocartella e dai un ls -a
<chiara> fatto
<chiara> nulla
<michele_> c'è solo . e ..?
<chiara> e  nell'altro
<chiara> pas-fisso@pasfisso-desktop:/media$ cd 6574-2567 pas-fisso@pasfisso-desktop:/media/6574-2567$ ls -a .  ..  196___10  MVI_3244.MOV  MVI_3245.MOV  MVI_3700.MOV pas-fisso@pasfisso-desktop:/media/6574-2567$ cd 196___10 pas-fisso@pasfisso-desktop:/media/6574-2567/196___10$ ls -a pas-fisso@pasfisso-desktop:/media/6574-2567/196___10$ ^C pas-fisso@pasfisso-desktop:/media/6574-2567/196___10$
<chiara> non capisco se è un errore di windows in copiatura
<chiara> o di ubuntu
<michele_> in windows li vedevi i file?
<chiara> cmq ho provato su un altro ubuntu e neanche lì si vedono
<chiara> si li vedevo che li aveva caricati
<chiara> è già la 2° volta che li ricarico
<michele_> sicura di non averli cancellati?
<chiara> certamente
<michele_> strano che nella sottocartella non ci siano neppure . e ..
<chiara> ora sto facendo gli aggiornamenti
<chiara> ho  selegionato anche quelli proposti ...
<michele_> non penso che così facendo risolverai il problema
<chiara> vabbè ...
<chiara> non so che fare ...
<chiara> io non capisco se è un problema di ubuntu o di windows
<chiara> ora ricarico tutto
<airgnox> ragazzi ma il forum è funzionante ?
<michele_> installa testdisk e prova a recuperare
<michele_> penso di si airgnox
<airgnox> non mi apre le pagine
<airgnox> mha
<michele_> che problema hai?
<airgnox> vorrei eliminare firefox di sana pianta
<airgnox> dopo aver provato firefox 7 nin mi apre piu i link delle pagine
<airgnox> ho provato a disinstallare tutto da synaptic
<airgnox> ma credo che dei files di configurazione restino
<airgnox> ho la 10.04
<michele_> prova a  lanciare da terminale dpkg --get-selected | grep firefox
<airgnox> michele_ , che fa ?
<michele_> vedi se c'è qualcosa nello stato deinstall
<michele_> vede i pacchetti installati ed il loro stato
<michele_> anzi lancia dpkg --get-selected | grep deinstall
<airgnox> dpkg: opzione --get sconosciuta
<michele_> e vedi se c'è firefox tra questi
<chiara> è un problema di windows
<chiara> quindi accertato
<michele_> ok
<michele_> --get-selected, è tutto attaccato
<[IRA]Divina> salve :)
<airgnox> si si ho copiato e incollto
<airgnox> incollato
<michele_> --get-selected, è tutto attaccato
<airgnox> ma mi dice sempre sconosciuta
<airgnox> michele_ , non è piu semplice togliere firefox compresi tutti i files che lascia '
<airgnox> se do sudo apt-get autoremove --purge firefox cmq mi lascia dei files di configurazione
<michele_> --get-selections scusa
<michele_> dpkg --get-selections | grep deinstall
<michele__> scusa airgnox mi ero disconnesso
<michele__> fatto?
<airgnox> michele: si ma firefox non compare
<michele__> non c'è niente che abbia a che fare con firefox?
<airgnox> no
<airgnox> scusa l'ignoranza
<airgnox> ma un metodo per piallare tutto firefox
<airgnox> non c'è ?
<airgnox> senza andare in synaptic e dare l'opzione compresi files di configurazione perchè non ha funzionato
<airgnox> ti spiego tutto è nato da quando ho provato ad avviare firefox 7 dalla home
<michele__> sudo apt-get --purge remove firefox*
<airgnox> credo che rimangano dei files di configurazione
<airgnox> ne son quasi sicuro cmq provo
<airgnox> perchè ho gia provato con sudo apt-get autoremove --purge firefox
<michele__> guarda nella cartella .mozilla nella tua home
<michele__> chiara,  risolto?
<chiara> ora riprovo
<michele__> ok, fammi sapere
<michele__> airgnox ci sei?
<airgnox> cancello la cartella .mozilla ?
<airgnox> li ci sono i profili
<michele__> si, anche
<airgnox> ok provo a reinstallare
<michele__> ok
<michele__> fammi sapere quando hai finito
<chiara> si tutto ok
<chiara> michele una cosa ...
<chiara> prima con ubuntu 11.04
<[IRA]Divina> brava chiara
<chiara> vedevo i l file sistem
<chiara> e vedevo anche le altre 2 partizioni
<chiara> quella di windows e quella dove metto i file dati
<chiara> prima sono riuscita a vederla
<airgnox> michele_ , ho installato firefox 7.0.1 in solo che è in inglese...
<chiara> ora non riesco più a vedere i vari
<chiara> dischi ... come devo fare con unity
<Michele__> scusa chiara
<Michele__> mi ero disconnesso di nuovo
<Michele__> dimmi
<chiara> hai letto
<Michele__> sono arrivato a "vedevo i l file sistem"
<Michele__> *system
<Michele__> hai scritto qualcos'altro dopo?
<Michele__> airgnox, come va?
<airgnox> malino
<Michele__> ?
<airgnox> michele_ , allora ho installato firefox 7.0.1 solo che è in inglese
<Michele__> ok
<airgnox> e se cerco di aprire una pagina che è lincata qua in chat
<airgnox> mi da quest'errore
<airgnox> Esecuzione del processo figlio "/home/airgnox/Scaricati/firefox/firefox" non riuscita (File o directory non esistente)
<airgnox> forse perchè avevo provato firefox da quella cartella
<airgnox> eseguendo il file firefox-bin
<Michele__> già
<airgnox> quando ho provato firefox 7... per la prima volta
<[IRA]Divina> a milano non succede
<airgnox> a Bologna si
<[IRA]Divina> ops ho sbagliato guys
<[IRA]Divina> ihihihih
<Michele__> lol
<airgnox> ci devono essere altri files di configurazione da eliminare ?
<airgnox> per rifare l'isntallazione ex novo ?
<airgnox> un locate magari dopo avere disinstallato ?
<chiara> ok ... ora non riesco a vedere più
<Michele__> si, disinstalla e poi locate
<chiara> gli altri dischi ... come devo fare per vedere come prima ... la vecchia schermata con i
<chiara> dischi diciamo da "montare"
<chiara> oppure per montarli automaticamente e metterli su dexktop
<Michele__> stai parlando di cosa?
<Michele__> dove vedevi questi dischi?
<airgnox> michele__ , mi da un botto di roba
<Michele__> airgnox in genere
<Michele__> per eliminare file di configurazione residui
<Michele__> in genere si fa
<Michele__> sudo dpkg --purge nomepacchetto
<airgnox> proviamo
<airgnox> michele__ , mi dice che non è installato e ignora la richesta
<Michele__> prevedibile
<airgnox> e dire che ci sono un botto di cartelle con firefox
<Michele__> dpkg --get-selections | grep firefox
<Michele__> che ti da?
<airgnox> nulla
<airgnox> ma il link dalla carttella della home scaricati come lo elimino a sto punto ?
<Michele__> che link?
<airgnox> presente che se provo ad aprire un link
<airgnox> mi dice che è impossibile
<airgnox> perchè lo avevo provato ad avviare da /home/scaricati
<airgnox> Esecuzione del processo figlio "/home/airgnox/Scaricati/firefox/firefox" non riuscita (File o directory non esistente)
<airgnox> se provo ad aprire un link
<airgnox> dalla chat
<chiara> michele_
<chiara> hai letto
<Michele__> dimmi
<chiara> dicevo come faccio ad accedere a questi dischi
<chiara> io nel pc ho altre 2 partizioni
<Michele__> quali dischi?
<chiara> altre 2 partizioni
<chiara> una con win xp e l'altra con i dati
<chiara> prima li vedevo sempre nelle cartelle
<chiara> trovato da solo
<chiara> solo che ...
<chiara> vabbè so cavolate non si vedono allineate ...
<chiara> sono moooolto scrupolosa
<Michele__> in pratica è tutto ok o no?
<chiara> si dovevo far vedere il riquadro laterale
<Michele__> -.-
<chiara> ... però una bella guida la potevano realizzare
<Michele__> -.-'
<chiara> ora devo capire come ingrandire i caratteri
<chiara> in quanto per firefox chrome e altro posso usare lo zoom
<chiara> ma per i caratterri dello schermo
<chiara> invece sono piccoli
<chiara> in pratica ho un tv 40" e se mi siedo sul divano sono lontana
<chiara> non trovo come aumentare i caratteri del sistema
<Mike_Hood_> airgnox
<airgnox> Mike_hood_ , dimmi
<Mike_Hood_> hai provato a cambiare le preferenze da sistema->preferenze->applicazioni preferite?
<Mike_Hood_> imposta il tuo firefox
<Mike_Hood_> ed i link dovrebbero andare...
<Mike_Hood_> prova che poi vado a nanna
<airgnox> Mike_Hood_ , si ora i link vanno
<Mike_Hood_> ok
<Mike_Hood_> ciao
<airgnox> almeno 1 è andato
<airgnox> ora è solo per la lingua che non è in italiano
#ubuntu-it 2012-10-08
<Cristian> giorno
<ptux> salve a tutti, vorrei poter accere in remoto al mio pc dal mio netbook, essendo su differenti reti
<ptux> una a casa, una in giro per l'Italia...
<ptux> qualcuno mi ha suggerito teamviewer, ma mi pare sia closed e quindi vorrei starne alla larga...
<ptux> qualche consiglio?
<Cristian> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<gian_> ciao, devo copiare tutto il contenuto della mia home su un hd esterno, va bene il comando sudo cp -r /home /media/hd esterno/home   ??
<ptux> gian_, va bene, ma se hai anche altri utenti copi pure quelli... ;)
<gian_> si ho un altro utente, ma dentro la home, quindi copia anche quello giusto?
<ptux> se vuoi copiare solo un utente, nel percorso metti anche il nome dell'utente.
<ptux> es. /home/pippo
<ptux> e se tu sei pippo, non hai più bisogno di sudo perché disponi dei permessi necessari.. ;)
<ptux> nessuno mi sa aiutare per la connessione da remoto al mio pc?
<ptux> ho bisogno di collegare il mio netbook al mio pc fisso lavorando su reti diverse.
<ptux> qualche aiuto?
<ptux> *reti diverse* il fisso è a casa, io in mobilità
<sonne> ne hai mille...
<sonne> port forwarding, vpn...
<sonne> guarda quale ti sembra meglio
<ptux> mmh... non saprei. tu quale consigli? eventualmente mi sai indicare qualche tutorial ben fatto?
<sonne> ptux, dipende che ti serve
<sonne> il port forwarding e' facile da fare (spesso) ma apri un tuo servizio a tutta internet
<ptux> mi serve poter accedere al mio pc (a casa) quando io sono fuori sede (in italia), usando il mio netbook
<sonne> a meno di firewallare
<sonne> eh, accedere puo' significare mille cose :)
<ptux> significa che devo poter prendere e depositare dei materiali (documenti, ecc.).
<sonne> hai detto nulla
<sonne> normalmente come faresti, se fossi nella stessa rete?
<ptux> il limite che vedo è che 1. non ho ip fisso; 2. non posso intervenire facendo nat sul rooter...
<ptux> se fossi nella stessa rete? magari con una condivisione piuttosto ampia...
<ptux> del tipo /home/utente/Documenti
<sonne> e' un bel casino
<ptux> wow, che confortante..
<sonne> e si chiama router... te lo dico perche' rooter significa un'altra cosa :)
<ptux> sì, scusa.. è stata una mia svista. ;)
<sonne> probabilmente la cosa piu' semplice e' usare hamachi
<ptux> mmh, è una sorta di teamviewer?
<sonne> no
<sonne> e' una vpn semplificata
<ptux> sonne, ho trovato questo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/Hamachi , ma andando al link indicato per il download mi fa scaricare logmein che è per windows e richiede quindi wine.
<sonne> ptux, io non l'ho mai usato, ma ho sentito tante storie di successo
<glpiana> ola
<eugenio> buongiorno a tutti, nuova settimana nuovi problemi...ho pasticciato con la scheda video...mi sono comparse doppie barre...che riesco a togliere, ma si apronono doppie icone nella barra bassa (gnome classic)
<eugenio> cristian_c, ciao ci sei?
<cristian_c> eugenio, che driver hai nstallato
<cristian_c> ?
<Cristian> olaz
<cristian_c> (perché sicuramente hai fatto una cosa del genere)
<cristian_c> Cristian, ciao
<Cristian> cristian_c, olazze!
<eugenio> cristian_c, non so che ho fatto ma per configurare i 2 monitor...
<eugenio> cristian_c, mi sono prima comparse un paio di barre, che ho tolto...ma ora qualsiasi applicazione lancio vene messa 2 volte sulla barra bassa...(NB uso gnome-classic)
<eugenio> ho i driver nvidia recommended
<cristian_c> eugenio, il problema c'è con un solo monitor, o con due
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> eugenio, hai installato driver esterni?
<cristian_c> tipo dal sito ufficiale
<eugenio> cristian_c, ho 2 monitor, e driver esterni
<eugenio> niente sito ufficiale ma con il tool di ubuntu
<cristian_c> eugenio, quale tool?
<cristian_c> Driver aggiuntivi?
<eugenio> esatto
<cristian_c> eugenio, con i nouveau il problema si presenta?
<cristian_c> e poi non ho capito se su un monitor solo, il problema c'è
<eugenio> cristian_c, solo su un monito, l'altro è bianco
<cristian_c> ma se lo scolleghi e riavvii con un solo monitor, il problema c'è?
<cristian_c> mi serve capire questo
<eugenio> si
<cristian_c> ah, quindi si è incasinato tutto
<eugenio> non si può roconfigurare tutto?
<cristian_c> eugenio, che configurazine hai fatto
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> sì, puoi riconfigurare il server X
<eugenio> da monitor
<eugenio> dpkg-reconfigure?
<eugenio> xserver-xorg?
<cristian_c> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/DomandeFrequenti#Come_si_riconfigura_il_server_grafico.3F
<cristian_c> è meglio se stacchi un monitor comunque
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> eugenio, hai staccato il monitor?
<eugenio> cristian_c, fatto e riavviato ora ho il secondo monitor nero e sul principale ho doppia barra in alto  in basso
<eugenio> ehm no
<cristian_c> ma l'avevi scolletato prima di riconfigurarlo
<cristian_c> l'avevo detto
<eugenio> no
<cristian_c> *scollegato
<eugenio> rifaccio?
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> ma scollegalo
<FloodBotIt1> cristian_c: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<cristian_c> lol, sono due righe
<eugenio> cristian_c, idem con patate
<cristian_c> eugenio, cioè?
<eugenio> riavviato x e ancora doppia barra
<cristian_c> ma l'altro è scollegato?
<eugenio> cristian_c, staccato monitor, da console ho stoppato lightdm, dato X -configure e poi lightdm, start...mi loggo e ancora doppia barra
<cristian_c> eugenio, e non l'hai ricollegato, giusto? :)
<eugenio> no
<cristian_c> eugenio, la prima cosa è ripristinare, la seconda è configurare bene il doppio monitor
<eugenio> ok
<cristian_c> ok, quindi non si è riconfigurato bene
<eugenio> mm...temo
<cristian_c> eugenio, prova a controllare xorg.cong
<cristian_c> *.conf
<cristian_c> controlla la risoluzione
<cristian_c> semmai disattiva i proprietari
<eugenio> poi bello, lancio il terminale e mi si presentano 3 icone nella barra....
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> vai metti gli open
<eugenio> cristian_c, ora 4...
<cristian_c> cosa?
<eugenio> stanno crescendo...
<cristian_c> lspci -k
<eugenio> icone sulla barra...ogni volta che riavvio
<cristian_c> del terminale?
<cristian_c> eugenio, digita quel comando e posta il risultato su pastebin
<eugenio> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1267251/
<cristian_c> eugenio, ci credo, non stai usando gli open
<cristian_c> eugenio, disattiva i proprietari
<fili> Buon giorno a tutti, Volevo confermarvi che mettendo Mint con xfce, i siti con flash funzionano! Compreso youtube e la7.tv
<fili> Quindi c'è un problema proprio in Xubuntu (e molto probabilmente anche in Lubuntu)
<cristian_c> fili, ci sta, ha i codec di default
<fili> cristian_c, non ho capito
<cristian_c> fili, mint ha tutti i codec proprietari inclusi già appena installata
<fili> cristian_c, ci sono anche versioni senza codec, ma installabili dopo...
<fili> cmq ci ho perso parecchie ore, tra Lubuntu e Xubuntu, e non c'è stato niente da fare....
<fili> si trovano nei forum altri con lo stesso problema... e senza soluzione....
<K99Brain> !flash | magari bastava guardare qui
<ubot-it> magari bastava guardare qui: Guida all'installazione del plugin Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash | Guida alla risoluzione dei problemi di Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash#Risoluzione_dei_problemi
<fili> non so il problema, ma (x/l)ubuntu non sono proponibili in alternativa a Winzoz se flash non va!
<cristian_c> fili, non è facile capire dove sta il problema. Usi la stessa versione di flash?
<eugenio> cristian_c, disattivo e riavvio il tutto?
<cristian_c> fili, cioè è la stessa su mint e su ubuntu?
<cristian_c> eugenio, disattiva i proprietari e riavvia
<fili> su xubuntu potevo mettere quella stavile o la beta, ma non andava con entrambe
<cristian_c> fili, l'importante è il numero di versione
<K99Brain> e che non ci siano altre cose tipo gnash
<cristian_c> K99Brain, sì, può essere
<fili> cristian_c, non lo so, ma di sicuro non butto giù mint per rimettere xubuntu e ricominciare a combatterci....
<cristian_c> fili, se non sai cosa hai installato, è probabile che lo hai fatto :D
<fili> cristian_c, ma è facile: basta installare in una macchina virtuale xubuntu 12.04.1... e verificare che non va... e non è certo di facile soluzione
<cristian_c> eugenio, se hai riavviato, lspci -k
<eugenio> cristian_c, ancora niente di buono, sempre 2 barre in alto e in basso e 4 icone solo x Xchat, che ovviamente ho lanciato una volta sola
<cristian_c> fili, eh, ma quella è una nuova installazione. Comunque sì, è un modo
<cristian_c> eugenio, digita il comando
<eugenio> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1267261/
<cristian_c> eugenio, ok, sei con gli open
<fili> cristian_c, guarda che nuova installazione o meno, il problema rimane!!! non dipende dall'hardware, né da pacchetti inseriti dopo....
<cristian_c> eugenio, che configurazioni hai fatto in particolare?
<cristian_c> eugenio, controlla la risoluzione comunque
<eugenio> niente di che ho aggeggiato con nvidia setting x il secondo monitor
<fili> cristian_c, la cosa sconcertante è questa: che se un utente sprovveduto lo mette, senza farci niente, non funziona
<cristian_c> fili, pensavo non lo sapessi se avevi installato gnash o shockwave, o un'altra versione di flash
<eugenio> cristian_c, non ho un xorg.con in /etc/X11
<eugenio> ne ho uno backup
<fili> cristian_c, cmq non voglio certo polemizzare: volevo solo informarvi che se un altro arriva qui con lo stesso problema... probabilmente non è risolvibile...
<cristian_c> fili, io ho lubuntu e utilizzo flash
<cristian_c> fili, però non possiamo verificare quello che dici
<cristian_c> eugenio, xorg.conf
<cristian_c> fili, non dico che è impossibile, dico che non lo sappiamo
<fili> :-) l'ho detto: basta installare xubuntu 12.04.1, fare tutti gli aggiornamenti... e andare su youtube!
<eugenio> cristian_c, non ho idea come mai adesso ho solo xorg.conf.backup, cmq sia qui: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1267267/ ci sono le righe riguardanti gli screen
<cristian_c> fili, ok, basta che qualcuno lo faccia e controlli, no? Semplice :)
<cristian_c> eugenio, uhm, dovresti provare a rigenerare xorg.con
<cristian_c> oppure copiare quello di backup in quello nuovo, se è buono
<cristian_c> eugenio, ma questo xorg.conf ha due monitor
<cristian_c> com'è possibile?
<fili> ad avere spazio su hd, ed un pc mediocre, che ci vuole con virtual box? poi basta credermi, se non si vuol verificare...
<eugenio> boh?
<cristian_c> fili, beh, ci sono anche altri metodi
<fili> qemu? va bene... penso sia uguale...
<cristian_c> fili, può darsi che sia una cosa nuova, anche perché non ho visto una valanga di utenti di xubuntu richiedenti flash
<cristian_c> fili, non sto parlando di macchine virtuali
<cristian_c> e poi andandomi bene su lubuntu, ne deduco che su ubuntu funziona, come su mint
<fili> beh, installarlo su una macchina reale penso sia più impegnativo....
<cristian_c> lol, non sto parlando di questo
<cristian_c> poi ovviamente bisogna provare per trovare i riscontri (dico altri utenti)
<fili> io sul mio pc ho ubuntu 11.04, e funziona....
<fili> ma passerò a mint (per avere mate)...
<cristian_c> se vedo utenti di xubuntu, gli dico di provare flash, promesso :)
<cristian_c> fili, giusto dipende anche dalla release
<cristian_c> fili, su quale xubuntu non ti andava?
<fili> xubuntu 12.04.1 LTS !!!!
<cristian_c> (c'è da dire che mint è un ubuntu con cose in più, basato su ubuntu)
<cristian_c> ah, ok
<fili> lo so! per questo l'ho tenuto d'occhio
<cristian_c> allora, basta che qualcun'altro provi su xubuntu precise
<fili> esatto
<cristian_c> direi che siamo a posto :)
<fili> :-)
<fili> questo pc è di un mio amico... perlomeno mi sono tolto la patata bollente
<cristian_c> fili, io evito di consigliare linux agli amici, fine OT
<fili> cristian_c, cosa significa OT?
<cristian_c> off-topic
<fili> cioè: "argomento chiuso"?
<cristian_c> !chat | fili
<ubot-it> fili: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> :)
<cristian_c> eugenio, mi ero perso la tua risposta, scusa
<cristian_c> eugenio, secondo me devi rigenerare l'xorg.conf
<cristian_c> sudo X -config $HOME/xorg.conf.new
<cristian_c> sempre la stessa procedura del wiki
<fili> grazie di tutto, e buona giornata
<eugenio> cristian_c, solito discorso ma sembra che X vada a prendere una config che sta in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/
<cristian_c> eugenio, è cosa strana
<cristian_c> eugenio, prova ad attivare i proprietari e rigenerare l'xorg.conf
<cristian_c> eugenio, i proprietari dovrebbero andare a guardare in /etc/X11
<eugenio> cristian_c, nn so più dove sbattere il naso
<cristian_c> eugenio, fai come ti ho suggerito
<cristian_c> :)
<guest-6Jy6d3> cristian_c, sono eugenio....non riesco ad entrare con il mio utente...sono adesso con l'ospite
<eugenio> cristian_c, non riesco più ad entrare col mio utente....
<eugenio> salve a tutti non riesco più a loggarmi con il mio utente....help!
<roht> eugenio, hai dimenticato la password?
<eugenio> roht, no...
<roht> usi ubuntu?
<eugenio> roht, stavo aggeggiando con xorg.con
<eugenio> roht, si
<roht> la 12.04?
<eugenio> roht, si
<roht> prova a creare un nuovo utente
<eugenio> roht, da root?
<roht> se ci riesci si
<roht> vai in modo testuale
<roht> CTRL+F1 o F2
<roht> CTRL+ALT+F1 o F2
<eugenio> roht, fatto quindi?
<eugenio> riavvio?
<roht> no, cosa ti dice il prompt?
<eugenio> tutto ok
<eugenio> sono riuscito a loggarmi con il nuovo utente
<roht> sei dai sudo -s + password entri come root?
<roht> ah!! bene
<roht> non c'è altro allora
<roht> ora devo fuggire
<roht> ti saluto
<eugenio> ok
<eugenio> roht, grazie ma io devo fare funzionare il mio utente
<roht> rifai l'account allora
<roht> dal nuovo utente
<roht> scusa ma devo proprio andare
<roht> ciao
<eugenio> come mai non riesco a cambiare la passward utente?
<eugenio> come cambio il nome alla directory home?
<pdor> ciao nessuno mi sa dire che comando da tastiera puo' attivare in link ipertesto in calc? devo registrare una macro ma il maus non lo registra
<aldo_> sera
<aldo_> ho eliminato le cartelle local-mail e akonadi erroneamente in kubuntu in .local/share/ e ora kmail non mi visualizza le cartelle degli account, soluzioni? ho provato a fare un apt-get purge di kmail e reinstallarlo ma senza risolvere..
<aldo_> risolto
<aldo_> ho dovuto semplicemente riavviare
<quatar> ciao a tutti, ho bisogno di un aiuto col partizionamento avanzato
<quatar> ubuntu 12.04 lts 32 bit su un vaio appena preso. Attualmente presenta /dev/sda con dentro /dev/sda1,2 e 3 rispettivamente di 17GB, 400MB e 622GB
<quatar> inoltre ho il sospetto che esista anhce un /dev/sdb ...
<quatar> la mia intenzione è mettere ubuntu a fianco al windows preinstallato
<ParanoidAndroid> night all
<blazer> ciao a tutti
<serialquestioner> è successa una cosa molto strana.
<serialquestioner> sul launcher ogni icona di ogni applicazione ora ha degli odiosissimi numeri sopra...
<serialquestioner> e qui nessuno li ha chiesti quei numerini.
<serialquestioner> risolto..fà niente :D
#ubuntu-it 2012-10-09
<k4rim][> Ciao!
<matteo_> ciao a tutti
<k4rim][> ciao
<matteo_> una domanda: come posso ripristinare il pannello in kde? sono sparite tutte le icone..
<matteo_> Risolto: rimuovi completamente e tutto e poi click dx -> nuovo pannello -> pannello predefinito
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<spillo> ciao a tutti, ho un problema con il comando startx; dando il comando non parte mi da un errore, se invece lo do come sudo startx allora funziona
<spillo> il problema è nato nel momento in cui per errore ho dato per la prima volta sudo startx, da quella volta non riesco piu' ad entrare come utente normale
<jester-> spillo: cosa dice il messaggio
<spillo> dice di guardare il log dil e
<spillo> poi xinit: connection to x server lost
<spillo> copio la parte che credo sia rilevante
<jester-> spillo: sudo rm .xinit   o .Xnit che sia
<spillo> using system config directory /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d
<matteo_> ragazzi in kde c'è una funzione con cui posso impostare le applicazioni predefinite? Tipo browser, posta elettronica ecc?
<cristian_c> matteo_, in che senso?
<matteo_> cristian_c, mi sa che ho trovato, in impostazioni di sistema applicazioni predefinite..
<matteo_> cristian_c, dimmi una sola cosa: dove trovo gli eseguibili dei programmi?
<cristian_c>  /usr/bin
<cristian_c> o /bin
<cristian_c> come mai?
<matteo_> per specificare il percorso, soltanto che in usr/bin non trovo firefox, kmail
<matteo_> come faccio a trovare il percorso?
<eugenio> cristian_c, buongiorno
<eugenio> cristian_c,  risolto il problema su scheda video, ma altre 2 cose da sistemare
<eugenio> cristian_c, non mi fa cambiare la password utente, e non vedo le stampanti
<cristian_c> matteo_, come ha installato firefox?
<cristian_c> eugenio, come hai fatto a risolvere il problema?
<cristian_c> eugenio, mi sembra che si cambi con visudo, ma occorre controllare
<cristian_c> eugenio, che stampanti sono?
<OverMe> matteo_, da terminale: which nomeprogramma e ti trova il posto
<glpiana> ola
<eugenio> cristian_c, dunque, problema vecchio della scheda video risolto con un nuovo utente, spostando i dati sulla nuova home e cancellando l'utente
<matteo_> cristian_c, infatti da terminale mi da /usr/bin/firefox..
<cristian_c> eugenio, uhm, sa tanto di incasinamento del sistema precedente
<eugenio> cristian_c, quindi credo fosse legato lle sessioni memorizzate
<eugenio> cristian_c, o meglio a tutti quei file .qualcosa del vecchio utente
<cristian_c> per la password vedo, ma è una cosa facile
<matteo_> cristian_c, però in bin trovo soltanto firefox.sh
<cristian_c> matteo_, /usr/bin/firefox è quello giusto
<matteo_> .sh?
<matteo_> ma non è l'eseguibile
<eugenio> cristian_c, per la password è strano se cambio da impostazioni sistema-->utente ne scelgo una facile mi dice che è facile, se ne metto una un pò più difficile si pianta...ci sta minuti e minuti senza arrivare a conclusione...
<cristian_c> matteo_, sarà uno script
<matteo_> ma è quello?
<cristian_c> eugenio, usa il comando passwd
<cristian_c> ho visto adesso
<cristian_c> matteo_, è /usr/nin/firefox, prova a eseguirlo da terminale
<matteo_> cristian_c, si infatti da terminale ok ma da gestore file non lo trovo
<cristian_c> matteo_, cioè non lo trovi in /usr/bin con nautilus?
<cristian_c> eugenio, fatto?
<eugenio> cristian_c, mi dice Bad: new password is too simple
<eugenio> perchè?
<eugenio> ma se io la voglio mettere facile?
<cristian_c> eugenio, ma ti blocca proprio?
<cristian_c> eugenio, quanti caratteri è?
<vale> ciao a tutti, esiste un modo per impedire l'accesso ad un'utenza ubuntu in certe fasce orarie?
<eugenio> cristian_c, 5
<cristian_c> beh, almeno 6
<cristian_c> ecco perché
<eugenio> ah no, 6 scusa
<cristian_c> forse le hanno aumentate a 8
<eugenio> mmm
<eugenio> cristian_c, cambiata
<eugenio> purtroppo non sono riuscito a mettere la mia
<eugenio> cristian_c, mi abituerò a questa, che è da 8
<eugenio> cristian_c, 2° cosa, stampanti
<cristian_c> eugenio, modello stampanti?
<cristian_c> eugenio, collegate via usb?
<eugenio> cristian_c, c'è una stampante di rete kyocera qui in ufficio con codice,
<eugenio> ma già tutto settato
<eugenio> solo che ho fatto tutto con sudo system-config-printer
<eugenio> quindi sono settate come root
<cristian_c> root?
<cristian_c> ?
<eugenio> cristian_c, dato che anche il mio utente è stato aggiunto dopo magari non è nel gruppo giusto
<eugenio> root intendo sudo
<cristian_c> eugenio, ma questo vuol dire che puoi usarla soltanto da root
<cristian_c> cioè non con il tuo utente
<cristian_c> e quindi inservibile quando sei loggato come utente
<eugenio> cristian_c, non c'è modo?
<eugenio> ok
<cristian_c> eugenio, dovresti fare un'installazione normale
<eugenio> cristian_c, se non davo il sudo al system-config-printer
<eugenio>  non mi faceva modificare il driver
<cristian_c> senza sudo
<cristian_c> ma il comando va anche bene
<cristian_c> è il root che non va bene
<eugenio> però scusa, se ci metto l'utente eugenio
<eugenio> cristian_c, se inserisco l'utente nel gruppo stampa?
<cristian_c> lp e lpadmin
<cristian_c> mi sembra bastino questi due gruppi
<cristian_c> eugenio, aggiunto l'utente ai gruppi?
<giuseppe1> buongiorno a tutti,devo installare su ubuntu 12/04 un dizionario.Le istruzioni per linux dicono di spostarsi con il terminale nella risorsa del lettore dvd rom qualcuno puo dirmi il comando?
<cristian_c> giuseppe1, dizionario?
<glpiana> giuseppe1, cd /media/qualcosa   e quel qualcosa devi capirlo dal comando ls /media
<glpiana> giuseppe1, per il resto, non c'è supporto su software esterno su questo canale per cui ti prego di spostarti su #ubuntu-it-chat dove se vuoi possiamo approfondire
<giuseppe1> glpiana, ok
<eugenio> cristian_c, non so a quale gruppo aggiungere il mio utente
<cristian_c> eugenio, a quei due che ho indicato, no?
<eugenio> cristian_c, fatto ora, ma forse è il caso di riavviare?
<cristian_c> eugenio, devi riavviare cups
<cristian_c> eugenio, sudoc service cups restart
<cristian_c> *sudo service cups restart
<cristian_c> eugenio, hai fatto?
<eugenio> cristian_c, si, ma nisba...se cerco di stampare non vedo le 2 stampanti ssettate
<cristian_c> eugenio, ma che driver stai usando?
<eugenio> dei driver ppd scaricati dal sito kyocera
<cristian_c> eugenio, compare l'icona nella tray?
<eugenio> no
<cristian_c> la coda di stampa la vedi
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> nella finestra delle stampanti è attiva e predefinita?
<cristian_c> È in pausa o inattiva?
<cristian_c> eugenio, hai anche il gruppo dip? Digita: groups
<cristian_c> eugenio, dov'è collegata la stampante precusamente? A un router o a un pc con windows?
<cristian_c> Nel secondo caso ti serve anche samba
<cristian_c> e il gruppo sambashare
<eugenio> cristian_c, è una stampante di rete, ha un suo ip
<eugenio> cmq se do groups, mi da solo 2 gruppi eugenio (l'utente) e lino (l'utente vecchio che aggiunsi per sitemare)
<cristian_c> eugenio, quindi è collegata direttamente via ethernet al router?
<eugenio> *sistemare
<eugenio> cristian_c, si
<cristian_c> eugenio, allora è sbagliato
<cristian_c> posta qui l'output del comando (anche senza pastebn, tanto è una riga)
<cristian_c> il mio ad esempio è: cristian adm dialout cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare
<eugenio> ~$ groups
<eugenio> lino sudo
<cristian_c> eugenio, allora hai aggiunto la stampante da root?
<eugenio> cristian_c, si, non te lo avevo detto?
<cristian_c> pensavo, avessi riprostinato
<eugenio> cristian_c, però ho aggiunto l'utente che può usarla
<cristian_c> è sbagliato
<eugenio> ok
<cristian_c> ripristina e cancella la stampante da system-config-printer
<eugenio> cristian_c, tolgo le stampanti da sudo system-config-printer
<cristian_c> poi riaggiungila senza sudo
<cristian_c> esatto
<eugenio> cristian_c, dopo riprova senza sudo
<eugenio> cristian_c, ok
<cristian_c> e poi la aggiungi dal tuo utente
<cristian_c> e il tuo utente lo aggiungi ai gruppi lp e lpadmin
<cristian_c> mi sembra con adduser
<eugenio> cristian_c, quello l'avrei già farro
<eugenio> *fatto
<cristian_c> eh, ma devo risultare dal comando groups
<cristian_c> se non c'è, non è aggiunto
<cristian_c> *deve
<cristian_c> eugenio, fatto?
<eugenio> cristian_c, facendo, sto inserendo il codice
<cristian_c> ok
<eugenio> cristian_c, allora ora vedo la stampante quando vado nel menù stampa...
<eugenio> cristian_c, vado a vedere se ha stampato...
<eugenio> cristian_c, yes!
<cristian_c> eugenio, ok, era più facile di quanto pensassi
<cristian_c> :)
<cristian_c> eugenio, c'è un'altra stampante per caso?
<eugenio> cristian_c, si
<eugenio> già settata anche quella
<doom_> ciao a tutti
<naxil> ciao
<naxil> c'e' un comando per disassemblare un file bin?
<naxil> !chat naxil
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'chat naxil'
<naxil> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<sandokan77> Ciao ragazzi, ho un problema con liber writer nel launcher, se apro un documento writer non me lo segna nell'icona di writer sul launcher (intendo i puntini che indicano quanti file hai aperto) di conseguenza se dopo aver aperto un file writer, ad esempio controllo la mail, non posso più recuperarlo...uso ubuntu 12.04 e unity 2d
<sandokan77> qualche idea?
<mapreri> sandokan77: ce l'hanno diverse persone quel problema (io no, anche se è vero che uso libreoffice dal ppa e quindi ho il 3.6). per tornare indietro comunque puoi dare un alt+tab oppure ridurre a icona gli altri programmi.
<mapreri> btw non so come risolverlo :\
<doom_> sandokan77: avvi libre da root?
<sandokan77> mapreri: neanche alt+tab me lo fa vedere :-/
<sandokan77> doom_: no lo avvio dal launcher oppure apro un file già salvato che  ho in una cartella ....
<doom_> sandokan77: allora non saprei a me succede se avvio da root libre e risolvo riaprendo il file che ho aperto per vederlo di nuovo
<sandokan77> doom_ anche io risolvo così, nel senso che lo riapro e lo ritrovo...ma è scomodo e perdo un sacco di tempo a lavoro...come lo avvii da root?
<sandokan77> glpiana ci sei?
<mapreri> sandokan77: `sudo libreoffice`
<doom_> sandokan77: non devi avviarlo da root
<mapreri> porta rischi di sicurezza...
<sandokan77> ok
<sandokan77> nessun'altra idea?
<sandokan77> ripeto annuncio: Ciao ragazzi, ho un problema con liber writer nel launcher, se apro un documento writer non me lo segna nell'icona di writer sul launcher (intendo i puntini che indicano quanti file hai aperto) di conseguenza se dopo aver aperto un file writer, ad esempio controllo la mail, non posso più recuperarlo...uso ubuntu 12.04 e unity 2d
<sandokan77> help please!
<doom_> sandokan77: forse ce qualche cosa tipo 'selettore finestre' ora googlo
<sandokan77> doom_:   grazie
<doom_> sandokan77: hai provato ha installare una dock aggiuntiva?
<sandokan77> cosa sarebbe?
<doom_> uan barra aggiuntiva per installarla dai 'sudo apt-get install docky' da terminale se provare a vedere se funziona
<sandokan77> doom_: ci provo grazie
<sandokan77> doom_: al momento sembra funzionare, ma usando questa posso togliere il launcher di unity?
<doom_> sandokan77: non credo
<doom_> che ubuntu hai?
<doom_> con la 12.04 puoi farlo nascondere
<vale> ciao, chiedo qui perchè in rete non ho trovato nulla a riguardo. Esiste un modo per impedire l'accesso ad un utente in determinate fasce orarie?
<naxil> ciao
<naxil> ho rimosso open java.. ma ora non mi installa sun java perche?
<naxil> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<davide> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1269311/
<davide> scusate
<vale> provo a chiedere al canale in inglese
<vale> ciao, rieccomi qui
<vale> ho installato ubuntu 12.04 su un hp nx7400 ma si rifiuta di connettersi alla rete tramite cavo ethernet
<vale> la connessione tramite wi-fi è fuori discussione, dato che il computer ha un problema hardware con il wi-fi. suggerimenti?
<vale> niente?
<doom_> vale: dai lspci posta su pastebin
<vale> doom_ un attimino che senza connessione è un po' complicato
<vale> doom_ http://pastebin.com/ap7iWYz4
<doom_> vale: se dai "ifconfig" vedi scritto eth0?
<vale> doom_: si
<vale> la cosa bella è che in versione live la connessione funzionava senza problemi
<doom_> ah prova a dare 'sudo pppoeconf' e seguira cosa ti dice
<vale> va in tiemout
<vale> timeout
<doom_> ok
<doom_> vale: hai aggiunto la connessione di rete da Internet e rete? lo trovi facendo clic sul tasto il alto a sinistra col logo di ubuntu e digitando Internet e rete
<vale> sisi, c'è ma continua a provare a connettersi senza successo
<vale> visto che in modalità live la connessione funziona, provo a reinstallare il sistema facendigli scaricare subito gli aggiornamenti, magari così risolvo
<doom_> vale: puo essere una soluzione
<vale> ok, se così non funge torno qui a scassare l'anima
<vale> grazie comunque!
<doom_> :)
<jhonnycast> Buona sera ragazzi
<jhonnycast> avrei bisogno di una mano
<jhonnycast> please
<DD3my> jhonnycast, esponi il problema e qualcuno verrà in tuo aiuto :)
<jhonnycast> vorrei installare Ubuntu su un pc Asus Eee Pc Seashell windows 7
<nannes> wowowo nel modello del notebook c'è pure windows xD
<jhonnycast> si
<nannes> jhonnycast: EEEpc (e netbook in generale) sono fatti per la portabilità, la velocità d'uso e funzionalità di base. Non conviene installare una Ubuntu classica, perchè ha un DE (Ambiente desktop/grafico) piuttosto pesantuccio
<nannes> è uscito   -.-'
<DD3my> nannes, dovevi essere piu rapido :P
<DD3my> ahahahha
<nannes> il fatto è che nel client ho nascosto i join/part quindi mi succedono fin troppo spesso ste menate
<DD3my> nannes, si ricollegherà vedrai :)
<massy> salve
<massy> buonasera
<raff0z> ciao a tutti!!!!
<raff0z> è possibile installare fedora al posto di ubuntu e tenere la home che ho creato sotto ubuntu? (ho la home separata)
<jhonnycast> salve. ho bisogno per favore di una mano per installare Ubuntu su pc asus windows 7, chi mi puo' aiutare? grazie
<klikk> stò utilizzando wine per installare 3dmax12 mi si blocca nella configurazione di net framework
<klikk> qualcuno ha riscontrato lo stesso problema
<hero4hire> per procedere con l'aggiornamento a ubuntu 12.04,devo rimuovere oltre ai repository di terze parti anche i pacchetti elencati da synaptic come installed local or obsolet ?
<sandokan77> ciao ho da poco aggiornato ubuntu a versione 12.04 con unity 2d e launcher laterale.....sapete dirmi dove trovo      sitema----->amministrazione------> utenti .....
<sandokan77> ?
<sandokan77> grazie
<nannes> sandokan77: Ora c'è la dock, quindi cerca semplicemente la funzionalità che i serve. In questo caso "Utenti"
<sandokan77> nella dash intendi?
<nannes> Niente più menu a lista.
<nannes> È ovvio che intendo nella dash!! Dove se no??
<sandokan77> nannes: ho trovato utenti anche prima, ma devo trovare privilegi utente e non li trovo
<nannes> E allora perchè non lo dici subito??
<nannes> ( ..)
<sandokan77> nannes: hai ragione ma mi sembrava più rapido da spiegare
<sandokan77> qualche idea?
<nannes> sandokan77: Comunque io non uso unity quindi sono sicuro al 90% di quello che sto per dirti
<nannes> I privilegi si trovano sempre nel pannello "utenti e gruppi"
<nannes> Semplicemente devi andare su impostazioni avanzate
<sandokan77> nannes: non ci sono porc ti posso inviare una schermata?
<nannes> Invia. Non chiedere neanche
<sandokan77> lo incollo qui?
<nannes> yes
<nannes> entro oggi però
<sandokan77> non si incolla
<nannes> ma porco cane incolla il link , non l'immagine
<nannes> !imagebin > sandokan77
<ubot-it> sandokan77, please see my private message
<sandokan77> nannes: http://imagebin.org/231424
<sandokan77> nannes: hai visto la schermata?
<nannes> sandokan77: Sì, hai ragione. Io lo dico sempre, che unity fa schifo
<sandokan77> nannes: alternativa?
<nannes> Per fortuna puoi sempre ovviare al problema, installando il pacchetto gnome-system-tools , che riporterà la classica interfaccia per "utenti e gruppi" (e altri) com'era nelle vecchie versioni e com'è ancora adesso su gnome-shell
<nannes> !info gnome-system-tools
<ubot-it> gnome-system-tools (source: gnome-system-tools): Cross-platform configuration utilities for GNOME. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.0.0-2ubuntu1 (precise), package size 2163 kB, installed size 6341 kB
<sandokan77> nannes: ma quindi sparisce il launcher laterale?
<nannes> No no, rimane tutto com'è, quel pacchetto serve solo ad aggiungere i vari pannelli di configurazione tipici di gnome ("utenti e gruppi" ad esempio, ma anche altri)
<nannes> sandokan77: Per ringraziarmi.... ricorda che accetto parenti attraenti (sesso femminile only), oppure ingenti donazioni via paypal
<DD3my> nannes, ahahahhhahahahahahhahahahahaha
<sandokan77> nannes: prima di inviarti le cugine più belle.....mi dici pure che comandi devo scrivere nel terminale per installare gnome system tools?
<nannes> Eddddai sandokan77, neanche i comandi più semplici come quelli per installare!!
<doom_> sudo apt-get install gnome-system-tools forse
<sandokan77> doom_: ciao doom grazie per oggi...ho risolto il problema di writer installando la docky!
<doom_> :)
<sandokan77> nannaes: le mie cugine sono bone ...te le devi guadagnare ;-)
#ubuntu-it 2012-10-10
<matilde_swz> ciao
<Cristian> giornio
<massy> buongiorno
<Cristian> chi mi puo aiutare ad aggiornare flash player su kubuntu
<Cristian> gentilmente :-)
<Cristian> help per istallazione flash player
<Cristian> versione 11.2
<Cristian> su kubuntu
<assunta> buondì,  non riesco a personalizzare la barra del mio ubu 12.04 64 ... mi date una dritta ?
<dorians> ciao
<glpiana> ola
<assunta> salve, stamattina ubu ha aggiornato delle librerie e ora non mi funziona più registratore di suoni. O meglio funziona, registra ma poi quando riproduco mi da un errore "questo file non contiene nessun stream riproducibile". Giuro che mezzora fa funzionava
<glpiana> assunta, in un terminale scrivi: sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-restricted-extras
<assunta> glpiana, fatto
<assunta> provo se funziona ?
<glpiana> assunta, riapri regtsratore di suoni e riprova
<assunta> glpiana, ninete da fare stesso errore
<assunta> debbo far ripartire ubuntu forse ?
<assunta> ho provato skype e funziona
<assunta> quindi il mic e l'audio sono ok
<glpiana> assunta, in registra come, in che formato salvi?
<assunta> glpiana, non me lo fa sentire prima di salvare
<assunta> registro faccio stop e quando vado per risentire già non va
<glpiana> assunta, in registra come, in che formato salvi?
<assunta> qualità cd, aac tipo.m4a
<assunta> ma non ho registrato comunque
<assunta> glpiana, ho cambiato messo in mp3 ed ora funziona
<glpiana> assunta, prova a impostare ogg. altro non so dirti e devo andare
<glpiana> allora è solo questione di formato
<assunta> glpiana, ho messo mp3 e funziona
<assunta> grazie
<massy> buon giorno
<doom_> ciao a tutti
<DD3my> ciao dod
<DD3my> doom_,
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<angelo> quit
<baffone85> salve a tutti
<nannes> salve
<baffone85> come faccio ad installare un tar.gz?
<nannes> baffone85: Prima di tutto si controlla che quel programma non ci sia già nei repository ubuntu
<jester-> baffone85: tar.gz è un archivio compresso tipo .zip, dentro ci può essere di tutto
<nannes> (così non dovresti faticare)
<baffone85> si tratta del flash player
<nannes> baffone85: Il flashplayer c'è nei repo ubuntu :)
<baffone85> mmm
<nannes> baffone85: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<baffone85> non mi ha installato niente e navigando non vedo alcune applicazioni
<baffone85> mi dice plugin mancante
<nannes> baffone85: Che browser stai usando?
<baffone85> firefox
<nannes> baffone85: Beh scusa fammi questo comando che vedo anch'io... è strano
<nannes> sudo apt-get install pastebinit && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer|pastebinit
<massy> salve aa tutti
<massy> ce qualche anima pia disposta ad aiutarmi con un mio piccolo problema??
<nannes> massy, vediamo ...
<massy> ok
<massy> allora
<massy> sistema operativo ubuntu 12.04
<massy> lts
<massy> ho una picocla webcam
<massy> microsoft hd 3000
<massy> e ho scaricato skype dal sito ufficiale ma
<nannes> ehi ehi
<nannes> !invio | massy
<ubot-it> massy: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<massy> ah ok
<massy> scusate
<nannes> Qui è tutto loggato, quindi è meglio tenere ordinato per chi dovesse leggere XD
<massy> allora ho questa webcam microsoft HD 3000 plug and play, installato anche skype dal sito ufficiale, non dal software center, è un pò diverso da quello x windows, come faccio a usare la webcam x le videochiamate?
<jester-> massy: con cheese la can funzica?
<massy> certo jester, e ho scaricato anche il monitor camera (che non so assolutamente a che serve)
<nannes> massy: Allora devi solo impostare il famoso parametro d'avvio di skype
<doom__> massy: basta che avvi una videochiamata e funziona
<massy> sarebbe?
<massy> si ma non ce il tasto videochiamata, c'è solo quello per la chiamata
<massy> a meno che non faccia le due cose ....
<nannes> massy: Hai controllato nelle Opzioni, nella sezione "dispositivi Video", se l'immagine c'è?
<jester-> massy: prova a lanciare da terminale LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib32/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype
<massy> ok jester controllo ma prima controllo nelle impostazioni di skype
<massy> il video di skype funziona perfettamente ed è spuntato su abilita video
<nannes> massy: allora non ti serve nulla
<doom__> massy: se ce l immagine guarda qui serve per avviare una videochiamata https://support.skype.com/it/faq/FA10958/come-si-effettua-una-videochiamata-in-skype-per-linux
<nannes> devi solo videochiamare massy :P
<massy> ho capito
<massy> il tasto chiamata dopo che l'altro risponde ti dice se vuoi continuare la chiamata oppure usare il tuo video
<massy> okay risolto allora, sapete ho installato ubuntu 2 giorni fa, dopo che l'ho provato per qualche tempo su VMware
<massy> e sono nuovissimo di questo sistema
<intore> ciao a tutti, devo far andare la scheda di rete broadcom BCM4312 su un netbook hpmini. Seguendo la spiegazione alla pagina https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx alla parte "no internet access", quando lancio il comando "sudo dpkg -i b43-fwcutter*" la procedura si ferma in quanto va a cercare su internet con wget il file wl_apsta. Come posso fare?
<davey> intore: intendi che non funzionando la scheda di rete, non riesci ad accedere ad internet?
<intore> davey, non va su internet perchè la scheda di rete deve essere configurata
<doom__> intore: cmq poco dopo ce il link per scaricare quel file
<davey> intore: si ok, esatto...
<davey> intore: hai a disposizione un altro pc?
<nannes> intore: Non esiste una sola 4312, ci sono 2 (o forse più) varianti. Infatti una usa i driver b43, l'altra gli STA. Comunque, se hai un altro pc con ubuntu puoi usare l'opzione di apt per salvare i pacchetti invece di installarli
<nannes> Se invece il pc col quale puoi connetterti ad internet NON ha ubuntu, posso passarti i link dei filez che ti servono
<intore> davey, nannes si uso un altro pc connesso a internet e forse ho capito
<intore> davey, nannes correggetemi se ho capito male. Dalla chiavetta con la 10.04 mi sono preso e messo sul desktop la cartella b43-firmware. Dopo ho lanciato il comando "sudo dpkg -i b43-fwcutter*" che mi dava errore. Ho scaricato e messo su desktop i file wl_apsta-3.130.20.0.o e broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5.tar.bz2. Ho scompattato il bz2 e lanciato il comando sudo b43-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware wl_apsta-3.130.20.0.o e ha funzionato. Da questo capisco che b43-fwcutte
<intore> r era già installato, giusto?
<intore> davey, nannes ecco, ho terminato la procedura, ho riavviato e ora è fermo con schermata nera e cursore in alto. Ottimo!
<baffone85> salve
<baffone85> non riesco a vedere i video su youtube, mi dice plugin mancante però l'ho reinstallato, qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<baffone85> uso firefox
<nannes> baffone85: Adesso ne stai aprofittando
<nannes> O ascolti ciò che ti dicono
<nannes> O non chiedi
<nannes> (questo per dirtelo in modo gentile, ma so essere anche più diretto se serve)
<baffone85> scusa ma non ho capito cosa intendi
<nannes> Prima ti ho già dato indicazioni
<baffone85> ho fatto ma non ho risolto nulla
<nannes> ma stavi pensando alle tue boiate
<nannes> baffone85: no non l'hai fatto, altrimenti avresti postato  QUI il link.
<baffone85> mi hai detto di digitare questo comando è l'ho fatto
<baffone85> sudo apt-get install pastebinit && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer|pastebinit
<baffone85> non ho risolto nulla
<baffone85> poi siccome avevo delle boiate urgenti da fare non ho scritto più nulla
<baffone85> adesso che le boiate sono terminate ed ho un po' di tempo ho chiesto nuovamente aiuto
<nannes> Appunto, adesso incolla quel link se vuoi aiuto. Altrimenti arrangiati
<baffone85> http://pastebin.com/8ecMSWe6
<baffone85> non l'avevo neanche visto prima il link
<enzotib> baffone85, dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|nsplugin|ndis'
<enzotib> baffone85, l'output su pastebin
<enzotib> !pastebin | baffone85
<ubot-it> baffone85: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<baffone85> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1271103/
<enzotib> baffone85, hai Lucid 10.04?
<nannes> baffone85:  sudo lshw -c cpu|pastebinit
<baffone85> http://pastebin.com/t9uBp2zm
<baffone85> La versione di Ubuntu in uso è la 10.04 - Lucid Lynx - rilasciata nell'aprile 2010 e supportata fino ad aprile 2013
<enzotib> baffone85, su che browser e sito non funziona flash?
<baffone85> firefox però ho anche chrome e non va neanche lì
<enzotib> baffone85, sito? youtube?
<baffone85> tutti quelli che richiedono quel plug in anche libero per esempio
<enzotib> baffone85, proviamo a reinstallarlo: sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-installer && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<enzotib> baffone85, chiudi il browser intanto
<matteo__> ciao a tutti
<doom__> ciao matteo__
<matteo__> ciao doom__
<baffone85> ok adesso funziona
<baffone85> grazie mille!!!
<enzotib> prego
<matteo__> ragazzi qualcuno sa come rendere remastersys in italiano?
<massy> buongiorno a tutti
<massy> avevo un problema con la mia stampante epson stylus office BX305 plus, ma ho risolto, (penso) scaricando i driver dal sito ufficiale x ubuntu, e iscan per le scansioni e iscan-data. ora tutto fuziona
<massy> unica pecca: vorrei solo sapere per curiosità, perche non esce i livelli di inchiostro nelle proprietà della stampante? solo percuirosità ....
<massy> risolto anche quello: ce una funzione sul display della stampante stessa, cmq grazie per la pazienza
<doom__> massy: posta su pastebin 'sudo modprobe usblp'
<massy> okay mi dai il link??
<doom__> !paste | massy
<ubot-it> massy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<massy> ok grazie
<massy> fatto doom. devo chiudere la pagina??
<doom__> massy: no posta l indirizzo della pagina che ti è apparsa
<massy> link copiato, ora lo incollo ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/1271184/
<doom__> massy: non fa niente se mi dice che ha il display è meglio usare quello
<massy> si
<massy> ma i livelli li vedo anche dal display posto sulla stampante stessa .... senza bisogno di andare ancora a scaricare niente
<massy> perr me il problema è gia piu che risolto
<accendino> salve a tutti
<accendino> ho dei problemi con il masterizzatore mi ha fatto buttare gia tre 4 dvd sembra masterizzare bene quando fa la scrittura ma poi al completamento mi da sempre errore
<accendino> qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi per piacere
<mibofra> usi brasero ?
<accendino> si
<mibofra> prova k3b, mi è successo anche a me con brasero .
<davide_> ciauz, con skype non mi funzia audio, quando parlo con un mio amico lo vedo ma l'audio non va??
<accendino> grazie mibofra ti fò sapere :)
<mibofra> davide_  : quando usi skype il volume è basso ?
<micheg> e capirai che lo guardi a fare un amico, capirei un amica al limite, e in topless al limite.
<mibofra> prego accendino :) .
<davide_> nibofra: dove regolo il volume in skype
<mibofra> dico il volume di sistema .
<davide_> regolato provo
<accendino> impostazioni predefinite ? impostazioni salvate? impostazioni usate in precedenza? mibofra che fare ?
<doom__> accendino: predefinite
<mibofra> predefinite .
<accendino> grazie come sempre
<mibofra> prego come sempre :) .
<davide_> nibofra: anche con il test che cì'è in skype non funzia
<doom__> davide_: prova a fare una chiamata
<mibofra> davide: nelle impostazioni audio, prova a spuntare la casella delle opzioni audio che permette a skype di gestire automaticamente
<mibofra> il volume .
<davide_> con il sound test di skype
<davide_> fatto niente
<accendino> sembra funzionare .... vedo se funziona
<mibofra> ok accedino
<mibofra> davide_ hai più di una scheda audio ?
<davide_> no una
<davide_> quando faccio il soun test cdi skype suona ma non va avanti con la voce del test
<Cristian2> aiutino per aggioare la versione di flah player su kubuntu
<davide_> può essere che gnulinux 12.04 non è instalato e l'audio della wecam non funzia??
<mibofra> il mic della webcam è attivo ?
<davide_> dove lo trovo
<Vincenzo> salve non mi lecce la scheda sd
<Vincenzo> come posso fare??
<Vincenzo> legge
<Vincenzo> ce qualcuno???
<DD3my> Vincenzo,
<DD3my> micro sd?
<Vincenzo> no con adattatore
<DD3my> se apri gparted te la riconosce?
<Vincenzo> devo installarlo??
<DD3my> yes
<Vincenzo> ok
<DD3my> Vincenzo, che distribuzione hai?
<Vincenzo> 12.04
<DD3my> Vincenzo, hai un adattatore usb giusto?
<Vincenzo> no proprio dentro il pc
<davide_> exit
<DD3my> okei
<DD3my> te lo fa solamente con questa sd o con tutte?
<Vincenzo> con la distribuzione vecchia andava
<Vincenzo> rilevamento dispositivi ancora niente
<Vincenzo> ma perchè c ene sempre una su linux??
<DD3my> Vincenzo, che pc hai?
<Vincenzo> fisso
<DD3my> caratteristiche
<Vincenzo> dual core da 6.000 ghz
<Vincenzo> scheda madre msiù
<DD3my> Vincenzo, apri il terminale e scrivi
<Vincenzo> io mi trovo bene con linux ma scazza quando non va come deve
<DD3my> sudo -s
<DD3my> e poi
<DD3my> cat /etc/sudoers
<Vincenzo> fatto
<Vincenzo> # This file MUST be edited with the 'visudo' command as root. # # Please consider adding local content in /etc/sudoers.d/ instead of # directly modifying this file. # # See the man page for details on how to write a sudoers file. # Defaults	env_reset Defaults	secure_path="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin"  # Host alias specification  # User alias specification  # Cmnd alias specification  # User privilege
<DD3my> aspetta posta tutto qui
<DD3my> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Vincenzo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1271380/
<DD3my> poi dai questo comando
<DD3my> gedit caricasd
<DD3my> copia e incolla questo script:
<DD3my> #!/bin/bash
<DD3my> /bin/echo 1 | /usr/bin/sudo tee /sys/bus/pci/rescan
<DD3my> salvi ed esci
<Vincenzo> ok fatto
<DD3my> okei
<DD3my> adesso vai
<DD3my> sudo chmod +x caricasd
<Vincenzo> ok
<Vincenzo> poi??
<DD3my> ora vai su applicazioni d'avvio
<Vincenzo> ok
<Vincenzo> fatto
<DD3my> su Nome: scrivi carica scheda sd
<Vincenzo> ok
<DD3my> su Comando: /home/tuousername/caricasd
<DD3my> su Commento: niente
<DD3my> salva
<DD3my> e riavvia
<Vincenzo> ok ok
<Vincenzo> grazie
<toor_> Buonasera a tutti, utilizzo BackTrack 5 R3, Ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS Gnome, 3.2.6, dualboot con Win7, su una macchina Asus x53s. La mia scheda Grafica Nvidia 520MX non ne vuole sapere di funzionare. Ho provato con i Driver proprietari: si installano ma Xorg.conf restituisce errori all'avvio di X, baumblebee si installa ma non interpella la scheda...Siccome lspc | grep -i VGA mi restituisce 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: In
<toor_> tel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<toor_> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Device 1051 (rev a1), non vorrei che backtrack stesse usando l'intel integrata nel processore e non la Nvidia...Non riesco però a disabilitarla nemmeno dal Bios, qualcuno mi può aiutare gentilmente? Grazie :)
<DD3my> toor_, questo è il canale di supporto di ubuntu non di backtrack
<DD3my> :)
<toor_> Ma quelli di backtrack non ci riescono :(
<nannes> toor_: Cos'è quel  "3.2.6" che hai scritto dopo gnome?
<toor_> uname -r
<DD3my> toor_, allora ti aiuta nannes, pero in cambio devi presentarli una cugina molto bona
<DD3my> :)
<nannes> oh quindi hai fatto un'installazione manuale del kernel? perchè su lucid non c'è la 3.2
<nannes> DD3my: lol no, se è backtrack ci dobbiamo spostare
<toor_> dimmi ciò che devo fare :)
<nannes> !chat|toor_
<ubot-it> toor_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<toor_> !chat|nannes
<nannes> -.-
<toor_> lol non sono mai stato su Irc
<ubot-it> nannes: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<nannes> ah ok .. allora sei perdonato .. scrivi  /join ##italiano
<nannes> che lì si può parlare di tutto XD
<toor_> Grazie mille:)
<matteo__> ragazzi come faccio ad avere una lista di tutte le applicazione installate?
<matteo__> non i pacchetti...
<nannes> beh matteo, alla fine i pacchetti sono applicazioni + le librerie delle applicazioni
<nannes> Perchè gnu linux è fatto di tanti pezzettini, ognuno con il suo ruolo
<nannes> essendo dunque anche programmi a sè stanti
<nannes> E' difficile trovare esattamente quel che chiedi tu
<nannes> A meno che non faccia un dpkg -l   e ci togli le *lib* con il grep, ma rimarranno lo stesso molti pacchetti che non sono "applicazioni" come le intendi tu
<matteo__> nannes, capisco, ma a me serve una lista con le applicazioni installate semplicemente per dettagliare meglio la mia distribuzione
<nannes> Un altro modo è affidarsi ai collegamenti del menu di avvio matteo
<nannes> Un altro modo sarebbe   ls /usr/share/applications/
<nannes> Con il quale vedi tutti i lanciatori che pigli dalla dash
<nannes> Sì forse è quello che cerchi
<matteo__> nannes, in applications ci sono anche programmi che non sono sui menu..
<nannes> matteo__: "che non sono sui menu" in che senso?
<matteo__> che non hanno link
<matteo__> c'è un insieme di roba
<nannes> ma che stai a dì??
<nannes> Lì trovi tutti i lanciatori che prendi anche dalla dash. Punto
<matteo__> no no ti sbagli
<matteo__> io uso Lubuntu 12.04
<matteo__> nannes, se te lo dico fidati
<nannes> beh anche se usi Lubuntu lol
<nannes> lo conosco come le mie tasche
<nannes> matteo__: E' vero che di default alcuni sono nascosti dal menu (vedi alacarte per verificare)
<nannes> Però come soluzione al tuo problema mi sembra la più veloce! Al max non dovrai contarne 3 o 4 , ma tutto lì!
<matteo__> ok gia è qualcosa
<nannes> Quindi se vuoi veramente avere una lista veloce delle applicazioni installate, quello è il metodo più rapido. Altrimenti prendi carta e penna e te li segni dal menu
<matteo__> eheheh hai ragione faccio prima
<matteo__> ascolta come chiudo un processo? firefox non si avvia dice che già è avviato..
<nannes> matteo__: Se conoscessi le regex potresti anche filtrare i nomi togliendo la desinenza  ".desktop" :P :P Però tu screditi dicendo "è già qualcosa"   lulz
<matteo__> nannes, non ti seguo repeat
<nannes> Nulla, pensa al taccuino tu! ;)
<matteo__> che sono le regex?
<nannes> "Regular Expressions"
<matteo__> mmm
<snikker> ciao, ho installato thunderbird (su precise pangolin) con il pacchetto di localizzazione in italiano, ma rimane sempre tutto in inglese, altri hanno riscontrato questa cosa?
<jester-> snikker: forse non hai la lingua it installata correttamente, vai in configurazione linugue o regioni che sia
<ivee> ciao ragazzi! c'è un comando per vedere qual RAM  ho ?
<ivee> senza dover aprire il laptop
<ivee> mi serve perché devo prendere un'altro banco di RAM
<DD3my> ivee, sudo lshw
<ivee> grazie DD3my
<DD3my> ivee, figurati
<pdor> ciao nessuno mi sa dire l'equivalente del clic del mouse su un iperlink in calc sulla tastiera
<ivee> DD3my:
<ivee> non mi appare che tipo di RAM ho
<ivee> ma solo QUANTA ne ho
<ivee> incollo
<ivee>   *-memory           description: System memory           physical id: 0           size: 1015MiB
<FloodBotIt1> ivee: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<DD3my> per incollare post lunghi usa !pastebin
<DD3my> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ivee> DD3my:  qua vedi il mio lshw : http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=47&t=537728
<DD3my> ivee, scusa che pc hai? guarda le caratteristiche su internet se vuoi sapere che modello di ram monta no ? :)
<pdor> ciao nessuno mi sa dire come aprire un iperlink su calc con la tastiera?
<nannes> #ubuntu-it-meeting
<nannes> c'è l'incontro dopo ^^
<nannes> merda sbagliato chan XD
<pdor> quindi?
<ivee> DD3my:  ho un nevada, quella marca non esiste piu  :D
<massy> buonasera
<massy> buonasera
<massy> salve people
<massy> tutti a mangiare?
<DD3my> massy, esponi il tuo problema :)
<massy> per ora son a posto DD3 volevo solo salutarvi se ho qualche problema ve lo espongo
<DD3my> hahaha va bene massy, comunque ciao anche a te :)
<cabugli> buonasera a tutti
<cabugli> volevo installare lubuntu su un notebook tramite penna USB
<cabugli> ho scaricato l'ISO
<cabugli> ora che devo fare?
<cuggino> cabugli sei su windows ora?
<cabugli> sì
<OverCore> unetbootin e metti la iso sull'usb drive
<cabugli> che cosa è unebootin?
<cuggino> si esatto oppure puoi usare LinuxLive USB Creator
<cabugli> scusate l'ignoranza ma non sono molto esperto
<OverCore> unetbootin serve per estrarre le iso
<cabugli> ma da dove lo scarico?
<OverCore> gli imposti la iso di ubuntu come input e come output la tua usb
<OverCore> da google
<cabugli> ok grazie provo, ma funziona anche su windows?
<cuggino> cabugli se hai difficoltà con unetbootin puoi utilizzare anche linuxlive usb creator che è più intuitivo :)
<the3giron> salve
<the3giron> c'è qualcuno?
<DD3my> the3giron, esponi il tuo problema, se qualcuno saprà verrà in tuo aiuto :)
<the3giron> ok
<the3giron> ho bisogno di aiuto per collegare il mio iPhone 4s al pc
<the3giron> che ha xubuntu 12.04
<the3giron> sono 3 giorni che ci sbatto il cranio
<DD3my> the3giron, ti devi spiegare meglio.. hai gia collegato il telefono usb?
<the3giron> certo
<the3giron> non viene riconosciuto
<the3giron> o meglio, non viene montato
<the3giron> lsusb risponde positivo
<the3giron> l'iphone ha ios 6, e non è jailbreckato
<dod> che filesystem usa apple?
<OverCore> provato dsmeg da shell??
<OverCore> magari lo vede ma non lo monta
<the3giron> no non ho provato
<the3giron> asp
<the3giron> cmq sia, ubuntu 12.04 con gnome lo rileva e lo sincronizza perfettamente
<the3giron> mi sembra proprio strano che con xfce questo non succeda più
<dod> the3giron non conosco xfce ma se e' una versione ridotta non e' detto che abbia tutte le librerie e i driver.. magari per il filesistem di apple..
<the3giron> [ 9822.706549] ipheth 1-5:4.2: Apple iPhone USB Ethernet device attached
<OverCore> bene
<the3giron> Bus 001 Device 013: ID 05ac:12a0 Apple, Inc.   -> lsusb
<the3giron> se lancio "ideviceinfo" mi da anche le caratteristiche tecniche dell'iphone
<the3giron> quindi diciamo che il telefono viene rilevato
<the3giron> comunque dod non avevo pensato che potesse non aveve il driver per il fs
<the3giron> mi sembra molto strano
<the3giron> anche perchè ho scaricato libimobile che in teoria è fatto apposta
<OverCore> per i driver dai un occhiata qua http://tech.ivkin.net/wiki/IPhone_How_To
<dod> si.. era una possibilita'.. neanche tanto remota poi..
<nannes> the3giron: E' noto che i codici per l'iphone 4 non sono stati ancora "reingegnerizzati" (reverse engeenering). Dunque sei obbligato ad usare itunes su wine o schifezze simili
<nannes> Quindi su ubuntu Precise con l'iphone4 non puoi farci proprio niente (per ora)
<the3giron> ma non è vero
<the3giron> perchè ubuntu 12.04 con gnome lo rileva
<the3giron> e lo sincronizza
<nannes> -.-'
<the3giron> qui si tratta che cambiando desktop le cose  non funzionano più
<the3giron> .
<nannes> pff
<nannes> the3giron: E dimmi un po', che software useresti per la sincronizzazione? lol
<nannes> the3giron: Se l'iphone non è jailbreakkato non fai nulla. E il suo non lo è, l'ha detto lui.
<nannes> Smettila di smentire la gente senza neanche informarti prima
<the3giron> con rythmvattelapesca sincronizza la musica
<nannes> Perchè sei piuttosto irritante :)
<the3giron> coglionazzo
<the3giron> se non sai le cose
<the3giron> sta zitto
<nannes> (questo per dirlo con le buone maniere)
<FloodBotIt1> the3giron: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<nannes> !ops | the3giron
<ubot-it> the3giron: Usate solo in caso di emergenza nel canale! twilight remix_tj jester- glpiana filo1234 Odo K99Brain fabio_cc enzotib Overme
<the3giron> con shotwell sincronizza le foto :°D
<the3giron> poraccio
<nannes> the3giron: Parliamo bene .. e ripeto, forse il tuo iphone è jailbreakkato
<the3giron> mi spieghi tu con che qualifica stai qui e rispondi? sei un esperto?
<the3giron> no, per favore, voglio qualcuno che capisce e non parla così a buffo come fai tu
<the3giron> se non l'hai provata taci
<the3giron> io l'ho provata e so 3 giorni che smadonno
<the3giron> la ubuntu 12.04 risolve i miei problemi,  ma non posso usarla perchè ho un pc di merda
<the3giron> la xubuntu NO.
<the3giron> se non ci credi fatti prestare un iphone e prova.
<nannes> the3giron: Ora ti do il link alla doc tanto per sputtanarti, ma comunque "coglionazzo" lo dici a tua sorella. Scommetto che se davvero sincronizzi con rythmbox è perchè il tuo iphone 4 (e ripeto, stiamo parlando del 4) è JAILBREAKKATO
<the3giron> NO PORCO DIO
<the3giron> non è jailbreckato
<OverMe> the3giron, non insultare gli utenti per cortesia
<the3giron> coglione
<FloodBotIt1> the3giron: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<the3giron> l'ho scritto in entrata
<the3giron> e continui
<the3giron> jailbrekkata è la fica de tu madre
<OverCore> sincronizzatelo con Amarok.... -.-
<massy> mmmm
<massy> ora che tutto si è calmato, posso dire ... buonasera chan
<pdor> ciao nessuno sa come attivare un iperlink su calc con la tastiera? devo registrare una macro
<massy> ma le macro non sono una proprietà mircosoft
<massy> ciao pdor
<pdor> ciAO
<pdor> no ci sono anche su calc
<massy> scusa ma sai son passato a ubuntu da due giorni
<pdor> e' come dire linguaggio
<pdor> e basta
<pdor> in bocca al lupo
<pdor> :)
<massy> finora ho usato windows e officemi piace però sai?
<pdor> io a fare il mio primo copia incolla ci ho messo 3 giorni:)
<pdor> pero' per certe cose va da dio
<pdor> per altre meno...
<massy> no io per quandot riguarda la parte diciamo grafica son gia sull'avanzato,
<massy> io vado in svenimento quando devo compilare qualcosa col terminale ahahahaha
<massy> non son capace
<pdor> secondo me
<pdor> basta cliccare il file.sh
<pdor> o giu di li
<Fetentone> ciao ho un problema sul mio pc con ubuntu, il desktopo cubico e myuniti funzionano solo in modalità 2d, Gnome + effect (che dovrebbe essere quella esatta) unity non va e nemmeno il desktop cubico... mi aiutate, grazie
<pdor> ma nessuno ci crde
<massy> tu hai provato pdor??
<pdor> una volta credo che ero capace
<Fetentone> mibofra... comme stai???
<pdor> ultimamente ho cliccato a cazzo e mi pare che cliccando il file.sh si e' aprta una finestra che dicevo vuoi ricompilare? ecc ecc
<massy> ah si??
<massy> buono a sapersi, pdor
<pdor> pero' alla fine non funzionava:) ma c'erano altri motivi
<pdor> forsemafforse
<massy> beh io finora fatto tutto e di piu con ubuntu software center
<pdor> ah be per i file deb quello risolve
<mibofra> Fetentone: bene bene :) .
<mibofra> ma
<massy> si di solito scarico i pacchetti deb
<pdor> ma io parlavo delle sorgenti in targz
<mibofra> !chat | Fetentone
<ubot-it> Fetentone: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<massy> ecco su quello ho diversi problemi,pdor
<pdor> eh ...e poi come si fa a lanciarli con mbuti center?
<massy> se posso li evito (come la peste)
<pdor> e' facile cmq
<pdor> ci sono delle procedure
<massy> si
<massy> aprire terminale
<pdor> e' facile se lo sai fare
<pdor> :)
<nannes> OverCore: Mi dispiace, ma non si può neppure con amarok (ancora). Solo dalla versione 2.6 (che adesso è ancora beta) ci sarà un supporto (seppur parziale) per iphone4 vedi qui ==> http://amarok.kde.org/en/releases/2.6/beta/1
<massy> io leggo qualche forum ogni tanto
<pdor> nannes: aiuto conosci qualcuno bravo con calc?
<massy> ma sai se non ho qualcuno bravo e pratico di linux che passo passo mi insegna
<nannes> Il motivo è spiegato dai devs della libreria che si occupa del sync, La libreria si chiama "libgtkpod" ed è usata da tutti i maggiori players
<nannes> Infatti, citando dal sito di libgtkpod:
<nannes> Most non-jailbroken iOS devices (iPod Touch, iPhone) are also supported  with the notable exception of the iPad and the iPhone/iPod Touch 4 which  are only supported as read-only devices.
<nannes> (e questa versione è usata nella 2.6 di amarok, quindi figurati ^^)
<nannes> Quindi quello scemo che c'era prima diceva solo baggianate. Ma del resto si vedeva, dal modo di parlare
<massy> è stato killato
<pdor> massy: si il problema e' troppe guide e danno per scontato che tu sai cosa stai facendo
<massy> io ho risolto da solo un problema con la mia stampante
<massy> semplicemente andando pertentativi ahahaha
<OverMe> nannes, sto per togliere il ban al tizio. non vi insultate o vi banno dall'internet
<DD3my> nannes, gli facciamo visitare la nostra terra per vedere se insulta ancora?
<nannes> Ah credevo l'avessi pure kickato
<nannes> DD3my: No, neanche vanno considerati
<DD3my> nannes, comunque lo dovevi lasciare perdere
<DD3my> e doveva essere bannato da subito
<massy> ma a proposito, una domanda: come si fa a vedere se un iphone è jailbrekkato
<nannes> ma dai chissene .. è solo un troll XD
<the3giron> non mi sembrava difficile capire che stavo parlando di un IPHONE 4 s ( s come savona ) con IOS 6 ( 5+1 = 6 ) che non è jailbrakkato (ops non c'è cydia qui sopra, com'è?)
<DD3my> massy, non è il chan per parlare di queste cose :) puoi postare questa domanda su ubuntu-it-chat
<the3giron> i finti smanettoni so la razza da estirpare XD
<DD3my> the3giron, leggi cosa ha scritto prima nannes, e senza parlare
<OverMe> già si parte male
<DD3my> sei venuto qui chiedendo un supporto
<the3giron> si e sto trovando prese per il culo
<the3giron> e freccatine
<DD3my> e di conseguenza TI DEVI comportare bene
<DD3my> senza ma e senza se
<the3giron> ok quindi ho un iphone 4s e lo devo trattare da 4, ho un iphone non jailbreckato ma nannes dice di sì, e ieri ho aggiunto 5 canzoni con la ubuntu 12.04 ma in realtà sono finte XD ho capito.
<the3giron> io mi comporto benissimo, ma non tollero le prese per il culo, tutto qua.
<nannes> the3giron: Nessuna presa per il culo. Io ho dato i dati, con tanto di fonti.
<nannes> Se non lo vuoi capire, non è un problema mio  lol
<the3giron> stai dicendo stupidaggini.
<the3giron> e basta
<the3giron> sei in grado di leggere?
<the3giron> te lo riscrivo se vuoi.
<DD3my> nannes ha dato un suo punto di vista, e tu devi rispettare il suo punto di vista come lui rispetterà il tuo, quindi sei pregato di usare un tono consono
<the3giron> il suo tono è stato fin da subito "non smentire perchè sei irritante"
<nannes> DD3my: Tono? io sto parlando ultra pacificamente
<the3giron> io smentisco perchè dici cazzate. chi sei cristo in terra?
<DD3my> nannes, era per lui non per te, tranquillo
<nannes> the3giron: ascò mi son rotto di risponderti
<nannes> gioca col tuo iphone basta che non rompa
<the3giron> ho gia detto e ripetuto che non voglio il tuo aiuto, perchè non sei in grado di darmelo
<nannes> lol
<nannes> ok, aspetta il cristo salvatore allora ;)
<nannes> ciauz
<nannes> auhuaha
<the3giron> strano che non hai appicciato lo smurf
<the3giron> lamerone
<nannes> Dio santo, qualcuno lo zittisca. OverMe, questo continua a parlarmi e darmi del lamero
<DD3my> the3giron, vuoi essere bannato?
<hallino1> Per favore, manteniamo la calma
<the3giron> ma ti senti potente nannes?
<hallino1> Volevo ricordar a lor signori che questo canale è loggato..
<the3giron> no fammi capi'
<DD3my> the3giron, oh sei venuto qui a chiedere supporto
<DD3my> non a rompere le scatole a chi ti cerca di aiutare
<the3giron> sì ed ho chiesto un aiuto in maniera gentile.
<DD3my> sei pregato di fare altrettanto senza insultare
<the3giron> nannes invece è arrivato come cristo sceso in terra, ha detto una EVIDENTE cretinata, e si è incazzato perchè je l'ho fatto notare
<DD3my> perche lui lo ha fatto prima, ricevendo un insulto da parte tua
<DD3my> quindi  smettila,è l ultima volta che te lo dico
<hallino1> the3giron: comunque sia devi sempre rispettare le opinioni, punti di vista, affermazioni di altre persone.. Se ti piace tanto "trollare", ##windows è il canale che fa per te
<nannes> DD3my, ma non riepondere XD vuoi pure spiegarglielo? XD
<the3giron> niente vabbè ti senti figo perchè conosci gli operatori
<the3giron> bravo sei un grande
<nannes> E' come spiegare a trombare ad un bambino che ancora non gli si alza
<the3giron> e cmq non devo trolla nessuno
<nannes> s/spiegare/insegnare
<hallino1> Ma che cosa ahahahah
<nannes> s/che/a cui
<the3giron> io devo carica ste cazzo de canzoni sul mio iphone, ieri ci riuscivo, stasera no. nannes ha evidentemente cambiato le release in mattinata
<hallino1> the3giron: qui nessuno agisce perché si è raccomandati..
<DD3my> the3giron, allora
<hallino1> the3giron: quindi basta illuderti
<DD3my> vuoi sincronizzare il tuo iphone al pc
<DD3my> giusto?
<DD3my> utilizzi ubuntu o xubuntu?
<the3giron> xubuntu
<the3giron> ti spiego
<klikk> mi aspettavo un canale più professionale
<the3giron> la ubuntu 12.04 che ho installato ieri mi permetteva di farlo
<the3giron> certo con operazioni grezze
<the3giron> minimali
<the3giron> ma cmq il fs era montato con successo ad ogni tentativo
<the3giron> il problema di ubuntu 12.04 è che mi girava male, e allora ho provato a passare a xfce, formattando il tutto e installando xubuntu 12.04
<DD3my> con ubuntu ti girava male anche con amaroc?
<the3giron> no in generale
<the3giron> tutto il sistema era rallentato, evidentemente non avevo i requisiti consigliati
<hallino1> DD3my: forse dico una cosa errata ma se installa ubuntu 12.04 per poi inserirci xfce?
<the3giron> cmq stiamo parlando di xubuntu 12,04 che se non erro non è altro che la medesima versione di ubuntu senza il desktop gnome
<the3giron> si hallino ho provato anche quello
<the3giron> ma, negligenza mia
<the3giron> non ci sono riuscito
<the3giron> nel senso che xfce presentava lo stesso aspetto di gnome, fatta eccezione del terminale
<DD3my> hallino1, mmm non saprei
<the3giron> seguendo cmq la solita procedura di logout e login con la nuova sessione
<DD3my> the3giron, comunque se l iphone e jailbrekkato viene riconosciuto benissimo dal tuo sistema
<DD3my> se questo non lo è allora viene rallentato come ti è successo
<the3giron> no no asp
<the3giron> nn ci siamo capiti
<the3giron> non è l'operazione di trasferimento che rallenta
<DD3my> e cosa?
<the3giron> è il sistema che è lento a prescindere, con iphone collegato e non
<the3giron> ecco perchè ho deciso di toglierlo e passare a xubuntu
<the3giron> considera che fino all'altro ieri stavo con la 10.4
<the3giron> perchè gia la 11 mi dava problemi
<the3giron> adesso il sistema va uno spettacolo
<the3giron> col desktop xfce
<DD3my> si va benee, ma riesci a collegarlo?
<the3giron> ora no
<the3giron> capisci? ieri si, con ubuntu 12,04
<the3giron> senza jb o cazzi vari
<the3giron> oggi che son passato a xubuntu non più
<DD3my> allora ritorna ad ubuntu
<the3giron> eh
<DD3my> alla fine sono entrambi la stessa cosa ubuntu e xubuntu
<DD3my> cambia l interfaccia grafica
<the3giron> ubuntu ha gnome, che  rallenta in maniera spaventosa ogni operazione
<hallino1> the3giron: prova unity
<the3giron> perchè evidentemente non ho un pc in grado di farlo girare a mestiere
<hallino1> the3giron: sennò fatti un diamine di pc aggiornato che al giorno d'oggi non costa manco molto
<massy> io sto usando ubuntu 12.04 ma nn vedo sto rallentamento
<the3giron> questo è il supporto XD ho capito
<DD3my> the3giron, che pc hai?
<the3giron> grazie!
<DD3my> caratteristiche
<the3giron> no niente lascia perdere
<DD3my> the3giron, comunque se avessi un samsung
<DD3my> niente di tutti questi problemi eh
<DD3my> ;)
<the3giron> ma che c'entra
<hallino1> the3giron: anzi fai una cosa.. Passa ad Ubuntu 10.04 LTS che è supportata fino ad aprile 2013 e sicuro non hai rallentamenti
<the3giron> si
<the3giron> ci ho pensato
<the3giron> ma li non credo che l'iphone possa essere supportato
<hallino1> Beh applicalo allora.. Smuovi qualcosa, non solo le dita
<DD3my> the3giron, veramente l iphone non viene supportato da linux visto che apple è una cosa a se
<DD3my> e si fa i suoi programmini stupidi
<hallino1> the3giron: se un prodotto è efficiente, supporta tutto..  Se non supporterà l'iphone, vuol dire che la casa apple è una cagata pazzesca [Cit. Fantozzi]
<DD3my> senza offesa
 * hallino1 concorda con DD3my
<the3giron> quindi questo è il supporto che viene offerto?
<the3giron> perdonatemi e senza polemica
<the3giron> ahahahah
<the3giron> devo evitare di acquistare un prodotto perchè ubuntu non mi permette di fare una cosa
<the3giron> che in un altra versione garantisce perfettamente?
<hallino1> the3giron: tu stai chiedendo apple che è una cosa proprietaria su un canale ubuntu con cosa opensource
<hallino1> Non credo ci sia sto collegamento
<DD3my> the3giron, the3giron: Il problema è il tuo atteggiamento verso il supporto! Ti sembrano tutte chiacchiere! lol  Invece è così: l'iphone4, o 4s che sia, non puoi ancora sfruttarlo completamente su sistemi linux
<the3giron> lo so, ma non posso tenermi windows solo per itunes
<hallino1> Secondo te perché apple e winzozz fungono? Perché sono entrambe chiuse con i loro stupidi programmini..
<DD3my> esiste wine infatti
<the3giron> wine con l'ultimo itunes è una bestemmia carpiata
<massy> perche non metti virtualbox?
<massy> usando poi una macchina virtuale windows
<DD3my> allora come dice massy, ti fai una bella virtualizzazione
<massy> sotto linux
<DD3my> e non hai problemi :)
<hallino1> massy: non riesce a far girare ubuntu, immagina la virtual machine.. lol
<massy> io lo fatto
<the3giron> ok ma questo non rallenterà il mio sistema?
<massy> e mi trovo bene
<massy> no giron
<massy> affatto poi dipende d a quanta ram hai
<the3giron> io non l'ho mai provata sta cosa
<the3giron> 1 gb
<DD3my> the3giron, si rallenta, ma se vuoi trovare  una soluzione
<DD3my> noi te la stiamo dando
<massy> usala è una ottima alternativa
<massy> io lo sto usando peri programmi windows a cui son tenuto caramente
<hallino1> the3giron: conosco gente che con l'ultima versione di wine fa girare normalmente lo stupino ituneschifoso
<massy> anche wine, ma nn va con tutti i programmi windows
<the3giron> io invece ho letto su qualche forum che è sconsigliato
<hallino1> the3giron: certo che ti consiglio di metter a fuoco le tue idee.. Non puoi collegare una cosa proprietaria con una opensource.. E' come sbandierare il rosso ad un toro
<the3giron> wine piu itunes
<the3giron> perchè l'ultima versione gira uno schifo
<massy> oppure virtualbox+ windows+ itunes
<the3giron> e infatti l'ho provata mesi fa, non sono riuscito a fare nulla
<the3giron> si a questo punto
<the3giron> penso di far così
<the3giron> la mia domanda ora è
<the3giron> ma se il filesystem non viene montato da xubuntu
<the3giron> può un os virtualizzato farlo al posto suo?
<DD3my> Fai qualcosa di concreto per risolvere the3giron:  il jailbreak del telefono permette la gestione completa da tutti i sistemi
<DD3my> Così non c'è bisogno di sclerare con ubuntu et similia per qualcosa che non riuscirai mai a risolvere
<the3giron> torno a ripeterti
<the3giron> senza che ti offendi
<the3giron> o che pensi che voglio contraddirti
<the3giron> quello che offre la nuova ubuntu a me basta e avanza, la sua versione "light" ovvero xubuntu, non riesce a offrire lo stesso servizio
<the3giron> capisci perchè mi ci incazzo?
<the3giron> stiamo parlando della stessa cosa, con un desktop diverso
<the3giron> solo che una va, l'altra no
<hallino1> the3giron: fattene una ragione
<the3giron> ma che discorso è fartene una ragione
<the3giron> stiamo parlando in un problema che sicuro avranno in molti
<the3giron> che razza di os è allora?
<hallino1> the3giron: allora, torna con la casa apple, installati os x
<the3giron> si me lo paghi te un mac :°D ?
<hallino1> the3giron: caspita c'hai i soldi per un 4s, allora li avrai 20€ per os X
<hallino1> the3giron: mah non c'è bisogno del mac.. Macchina virtuale + OS X (20€)
<the3giron> a parte che si paga a contratto, 30 euro al mese
<the3giron> te lo puoi permettere anche te se vuoi
<massy> scusate, io vi saluto e vado a dormire che cio anche la febbre
<massy> a domani ciao
<hallino1> the3giron: non ne ho dubbi, ma non ci faccio niente della mela morsicata :)
<the3giron> questi son gusti personali
<hallino1> the3giron: volendo raggiungo il doppio delle sue prestazioni a minor prezzo.. Fai te
<the3giron> e bravo, son contento per te
<the3giron> questa però l'ho sentita da parecchi
<hallino1> the3giron: eh allora ripeto.. Fattene una ragione, il problema è solo tuo
<the3giron> come a dire, tu ce l'hai più grosso ma io se voglio trombo meglio
<hallino1> the3giron: ecco appunto ahaha
<the3giron> e allora raggiungile ste prestazioni
<hallino1> the3giron: ma io le raggiungo pure.. Sei te che non le raggiungi e ti blocchi così senza andar avanti lamentandoti del supporto..
<the3giron> mi lamento del supporto in quanto non sto ricevendo consigli ( fino ad ora UN solo utente mi ha dato un link )
<the3giron> e da te ho sentito solo "cambia pc" "cambia sistema"
<the3giron> e che consiglio è? grazie
<the3giron> mi hai detto pure "fa qualcosa, non muovere le dita"
<the3giron> come a di che cazzo voi sbrigatela da solo
<DD3my> the3giron, A me sembra davvero strano, perchè fra i due cambia solo il Desktop Environment
<DD3my> Dunque questa magica funzione di rythmbox che usavi con ubuntu (prima) suona davvero strana ... mah
<the3giron> ecco, DD3
<DD3my> comunque , per evitare incomprensioni,
<the3giron> suona strano anche a me, altrimenti non vi avrei mai chiesto aiuto
<DD3my> perchè non fai sto jailbreak invece di continuare?
<the3giron> se non girava manco su gnome
<the3giron> manco lo armavo sto casino no?
<the3giron> non lo faccio perchè non mi fido
<hallino1> the3giron: stai facendo tutto tu comunque
<the3giron> a parte che per ios 6 ancora non è uscito
<hallino1> the3giron: mi puoi dire cortesemente la tua età per favore e se posso permettermi?
<the3giron> 25
<the3giron> e cmq non voglio alterare un sistema che io giudico perfetto.
<DD3my> the3giron, ascolta le possibilità sono due e sono molto semplici: 1) jailbreak 2) installi virtualbox + windows+ itunes
<DD3my> e non ci sono piu problemi
<hallino1> the3giron: ok hai 25 anni.. Ce l'hai un lavoro?
<the3giron> ed io questo l'ho capito
<DD3my> the3giron, se fosse perfetto non ci sarebbero problemi nel collegarlo al pc
<DD3my> non credi :)
<DD3my> ?
<the3giron> certo
<the3giron> questo è vero
<the3giron> ma grazie a ubuntu 12,04 è possibile XD XD XD
<the3giron> cmq se non ci credi ,puoi provarci
<the3giron> non ti voglio convincere io
<the3giron> fs montato
<DD3my> the3giron, voglio dirti una cosa
<hallino1> MA porca paletta spendi 700€ per un telefono e non c'hai manco un 400€ per farti un pc aggiornato e smettere di lamentarti del supporto?
<hallino1> Oppure una ventina d'euro per aumentare gb di ram
<the3giron> spendo 30 euro al mese. in abbonamento
<DD3my> hallino1, aspetta due secondi
<the3giron> te lo puoi comprare anche te
<the3giron> ecco il discorso della ram POSSO accettarlo
<hallino1> E poi ti dico io che è ridicolo.. C'ho un pc pentium 4 con 1gb di ram.. 12.10 va che è una favola e un iphone 3g me lo riconosce tranquillamente
<the3giron> grazie, 3g
<the3giron> 12 10
<DD3my> the3giron, ascoltami.. allora l'iphone permette di collegarsi al pc ( solamente in lettura ) quando tu apri itunes questo ti permett di copiarci tutto quello che vuoi
<the3giron> lo so, DD3my, ho caricato 5 canzoni ieri da ubuntu :D
<DD3my> in ubuntu avviene lo stesso, l iphone viene riconosciuto solamente in lettura
<hallino1> Ma che cambia, 3g e 4s è sempre la stessa cosa.. SE apple è chiusa mica la possiamo martellare.. ;)
<the3giron> vabbè sentite
<DD3my> le 5 canzoni tu le hai copiate in lettura
<the3giron> ho capito, e le sento in lettura
<the3giron> aahahaha
<DD3my> se controlli quelle canzoni nella tua galleria
<DD3my> non ci sono
<the3giron> XD
<the3giron> mi ci sono addormentato stanotte XD
<the3giron> mentre le ascoltavo
<the3giron> devo averle lette
<the3giron> sentite rega basta
<FloodBotIt1> the3giron: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<the3giron> grazie dell'aiuto
<DD3my> the3giron, io non ho riso quaando tu stavi parlando
<the3giron> proverò a virtualizzare xp
<DD3my> giusto?
<the3giron> non ti sto prendendo per il culo, rido per non piangere
<DD3my> appunto, allora continua ad avere sti problemi con iphone
<DD3my> e cerca un canale dove ti danno supporto
<DD3my> perche io non ti ho mancato di rispetto
<DD3my> ti abbiamo consigliato cosa fare
<the3giron> nemmeno io :) Fidati
<DD3my> perfetto, allora se vuoi risolvere tale problema
<DD3my> ti abbiamo detto cosa fare
<DD3my> 1
<DD3my> jailbreak
<DD3my> 2 virtualizzi
<DD3my> per ora ci sono queste due soluzioni
<the3giron> ho capito e ti ho ringraizato
<the3giron> <nannes> E' come spiegare a trombare ad un bambino che ancora non gli si alza
<the3giron> per fortuna che c'è tua madre ad insegnarcelo
<the3giron> salutiiiiii
<hallino1> Alla buon'ora..
<DD3my> the3giron: oltre ad avere un telefono che fa cagare anche come persona fa cagare sto qui
<DD3my> per fortuna che se ne andato
<hallino1> OverMe: scusami se ti disturbo ma fosse per noi, è meglio inserire un bel ban permanente a quel tizio :)
<tuxwizard> concordo con hallino1
<hallino1> Grazie mille, gentilissimo OverMe
<DD3my> grazie OverMe
<tuxwizard> grazie OverMe molto gentile.
<pdor> ciao nessuno sa dirmi come attivar eun iperlink in calc con la tastiera? devo registrare una macro grazie
<pdor> oppure dirmi il nicj di qualcuno che si intende di calc
<pdor> nick
<nannes> pdor: Fammi capire cosa vuol dire attivare un hyperlink con la tastiera
<pdor> ti faccio un esempio
<pdor> se l'iperlink e' a un file wav cliccando col maus parte il pezzo
<pdor> io vorrei farlo partire con una macro
<pdor> ma non registra il maus ,,,per cui registrerei il comando coi tasti
<pdor> capito?
<nannes> Una macro che lo attiva da solo all'apertura del documento?
<pdor> una macro che lo attiva
<pdor> a determinate condizone
<pdor> con winzoz funzia
<pdor> ma ho trovato la macro bell'e pronta
<doom_> pdor: su win con office o openoffice?
<pdor> non conosci nessun manico con calc? non dovrebbe essere una cosa lunga
<pdor> office
<nannes> pdor: Ok, l'hyper link al file lo hai già inserito?
<pdor> sisi
<pdor> se lo clicchi parte
<pdor> dovrei solo registrare una macro..penso basti fare partire la registrazione fare partire il pezzo con la tastiera ...fermare e sono a posto
<nannes> pdor: ecco qua come far http://www.oooforum.org/forum/viewtopic.phtml?t=98949&highlight=openurl+sub.
<pdor> sob
<pdor> una tabella di tasti rapidi da tastiera non esiste?
<nannes> tabella di tasti rapidi non so cosa voglia dire
<nannes> comunque vuoi attivare la macro su delle combinazioni di tasti? o.O
<nannes> ma leggi quel doc
<nannes> che ti spiega come fare la macro al file
<pdor> una tabella dove da una parte ci sono i tasti
<pdor> e dall'altra il comandoequivalente col maus
<pdor> o quello che fa
<pdor> io l'inglese lo parlo un pochino
<pdor> ma quello e' arabo
<pdor> :)
<pdor> dovrebbe essere la cosa piu facile del mondo
<doom_> hai della ragione
<pdor> shift-f10 = tasto destro ecc
<pdor> ma con l'iperlink non vale
<pdor> poteesti mica far eun iperlink su un fle calc e poi vedere come riesci a lanciarlo ? magari con delle combinazioni di tasti che tu conosci
<pdor> ci vuole un attimo
<pdor> opzioni di default per il link
<pdor> tanto ho provato con tutte le altre opppizioni e non cambia
<pdor> quel programma mi sta acceso notte e giorno e il pc fuma
<pdor> con la macchina virtuale
<pdor> serve a svegliarmi se c'e' un terremoto maggiore di 3.0 qui vicino:)
<pdor> :-!
<pdor> nannes: ...dai un'ultima letta al canale dai:)
<gigirock> come faccio rdp ad un lubuntu da ubuntu
<gigirock> ?
<gigirock> ls: impossibile accedere a /lib/modules/3.2.0-31-generic/kernel/drivers/staging/lirc: File o directory non esistente che faccio ?
<gigirock> 'notte ci penso domani
#ubuntu-it 2012-10-11
<nikko> ciao a tutti
<DD3my> ciao nikko
<nikko> ciao
<nikko> io sono di roma
<nikko>  
<nikko> 41 anni suonati..
<nikko> posso chiedere consiglio?....non riesco a scaricare programmi su ubuntu...
<jester-> nikko: cioè?
<cristian_c> !enter | nikko
<ubot-it> nikko: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<cristian_c> nikko, usa il software center che trovi abbastanza facilmente
<nikko> tipo.. vorrei ho provato BleachBit ed altri ma mi compare un segnale di errore
<cristian_c> nikko, oppure nel gestore pacchetti
<jester-> nikko: installati come
<nikko> ma su center ci sono programmi che puliscvono il pc? o su ubuntu non servono?
<cristian_c> nikko, dipende
<nikko> cioè tipo c.clenear?
<jester-> nikko: basra dare un: sudo apt-get autoremove  ogni tanto nel terminale
<nikko> perdonami....ma come devo fare sono nuovo di questo bellissimo sistema operativo
<cristian_c> nikko, hai installato tanta roba?
<nikko> no
<cristian_c> allora non ti preoccupare
<nikko> quasi niente
<nikko> era per impararee
<cristian_c> pacioccare non è una cosa bella in molti casi
<jester-> !documentazione | nikko
<ubot-it> nikko: Documentazione ufficiale http://help.ubuntu-it.org - Documentazione della comunità http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione - Gruppo documentazione: pagina principale http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoDocumentazione
<jester-> !terminale | nikko
<ubot-it> nikko: Guida alla riga di comando: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/RigaDiComando; vedi anche !bash
<nikko> grazie
<nikko> scusa la mia ignoranza
<nikko> pacioccare???
<cristian_c> nulla, è un terminale dialettale, significa smanettare, fine offtopic
<glpiana> ola
<glpiana> ola
<nikko> no infatti smanettare non mi piace
<cristian_c> bene
<nikko> si rischia solo di fare guai
<nikko> ola
<nikko> cmq è veramente forte.... alla faccia di windows
<bxian> ciao
<davide> raga non funiza audio con skype allego outpout della webcam http://paste.ubuntu.com/1272919/
<Holden> davide, non funziona l'audio proveniente dal mic della webcam o quello del mic della scheda audio?
<davide> facendo il test soud di skype non sento niente
<Holden> davide, non senti neppure la voce registrata?
<davide> no
<Holden> che versione di ubuntu?
<davide> 12.04
<Holden> skype come l'hai installato?
<davide> dal repository di ubnutu
<Holden> chiudi skype e apri un terminale
<Holden> lancia questi comandi e metti su pastebin
<Holden> dpkg -l | grep skype; ldd $(which skype); pgrep pulseaudio
<davide> ecco,http://paste.ubuntu.com/1272927/
<Holden> hmm, era un comando unico, doveva uscire un pò di roba...
<davide> lo copio alla fine metto | pastebinit e il risultato è quello che vedi,sbaglio
<elementary-site7> hi there
<elementary-site7> anzi
<elementary-site7> CIAO!
<Holden> davide, dovrebbe uscire qualcosa tipo http://paste.ubuntu.com/1272930/
<sonne> davide, se vuoi usare il pipe, metti tutto tra parentesi
<sonne> (dpkg -l | grep skype; ldd $(which skype); pgrep pulseaudio) | pastebinit
<elementary-site7> Sono su elementary, che è basata sulla 10.10... come cavolaccio faccio ad avere l'ultima stable di firefox?
<Holden> davide, non mettere alla fine | pastebinit
<OverMe> !chat | elementary-site7
<ubot-it> elementary-site7: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<elementary-site7> ops
<davide> ecco http://paste.ubuntu.com/1272936/
<Holden> davide, avvia  skype   nel terminale e guarda se escono degli errori
<davide> connessione p2p non riuscita
<Holden> ok, quello è il problema penso, dal punto di vista audio/librerie dovresti essere a posto
<davide> holden,adesso skype è pandato poi cosa faccio per sentire l'audio
<doom_> ciao a tutti
<massy> salve a tutti
<massy> buon pomeriggio
<massy> salve ragazzi ho un problema con un pacchetto che devo installare, chi mi puo aiutare??
<nannes> massy: che pacchetto?
<massy> ciao nannes, premetto che son una persona educata io ahahahaha
<massy> il pacchetto che devo installare è noip-duc-linux.tar.gz
<massy> mi occorre quel software per far girare un dns mio
<massy> su linux
<nannes> Oh .. beh ti serve per forza quello? Perchè esistono altri server dns per linux
<massy> davvero??
<massy> sai risolverebbe il miio problema
<nannes> Sì .. Che sono sviluppati in modo più intenso e stabile, e in più ci sono anche nei repository
<massy> ho una linea dsl con i paletti ogni prog p2p è bloccato
<nannes> Haihh per quello ..
<massy> e l'unico modo per passare i file ... è hfs
<nannes> hai provato ad usare gli open dns?
<massy> io avevo un dns aperto frre su no-ip
<massy> no mai provato
<nannes> massy: Fai così, vediamo quali dns stai usando ora
<nannes> nslookup google.it | pastebinit
<massy> ok
<massy> dove lo devo inserire sto comando??
<nannes> Nel terminale ..
<nannes> L'unico posto dove si inseriscono comandi xD
<massy> capito la mia febbre ahahahaha
<massy> cosa devo inserire
<nannes> nslookup (il comando per fare una richiesta dns) + il nome di un sito qualsiasi, ad esempio google.it. E poi, per farlo vedere qui, ti ho detto di scrivere alla fine    |pastebinit
<nannes> Il comando te l'ho già scritto prima leggi su ↑
<massy> ho capito
<massy> devo installare il pastebinit
<nannes> Beh se non ce l'hai già, allora sì
<massy> lo sto installando con l'unico comando che conosco ... apt-get install
<massy> ehehehehe
<nannes> lol .. tutti così all'inizio ;)
<massy> mi ha ridato un indirizzo
<massy> vuoi che te lo scrivo?
<nannes> Certo, è il link della roba che è uscita. Altrimenti io non posso veder nulla XD
<massy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1273071/
<massy> ci hai capito qualcosa??
<nannes> massy: dimenticavo che ubuntu usa il dhcp client. Devo vedere cos'è settato nel NM
<nannes> massy:  nm-tool | pastebinit
<massy> errore
<nannes> ?
<massy> mi è uscito na cifra di dati dimmi cosa ti serve
<massy> oppure copio e incollo nel pastebim
<nannes> mi servono i dns, ma incollami tutto
<nannes> (nel paste)
<nannes> scusa pastebinit non l'hai scritto?
<massy> i dns = 8.8.8.4 8.8.8.8
<massy> zi
<nannes> oh stai usando quelli google
<massy> è grave?
<nannes> no dovrebbero essere aperti .. anche se io userei gli open
<massy> allora nannes ti chiedo scusa
<nannes> Comunque la linea adsl che hai tu che tipo di blocchi usa? perchè si possono aggirare direttamente dalle impostazioni di emule
<massy> ma devo andare dal dottore per ricette
<massy> ci possiamo trovare dopo?
<nannes> vai pure xD
<massy> stasera quando torno mi spieghi tutto
<nannes> forse .. boh .. ma se non ci sono io c'è qualcun altro
<massy> ok??
<massy> va bene
<nannes> ;)
<massy> rimetto stasera la domanda ...
<massy> cmq devo imparare i comand di base del terminale ehehehe
<massy> ho visto che ce tutto sul forum di ubuntu
<davide> qulcuno sa dirm icome risolver il problema audio cons skype
<massy> nei settaggi hai provato??
<nannes> davide: Il microfono l'hai testato? (senza skype)
<pitzalone> ciao ho trovato questo comando per far stampare tutti i file di una cartella: ls -la /cartella/ | lpr? Ma se volessi selezzionare solo una parte come devo fare?
<davide> nannes,come devo fare
<nannes> pitzalone: "selezionare solo una parte" in che senso? Dipende da cosa vuoi prendere..
<nannes> Comunque il comando da usare è grep
<pitzalone> nannes: non tutti, ma per la metà
<pitzalone> nannes: dove lo netto grep
<nannes> davide: Da terminale ---> cd Scrivania && arecord -d15 test.wav
<nannes> davide: appena dai il comando, prova a parlare vicino al microfono
<nannes> pitzalone: puoi usare anche tail -f
<nannes> pitzalone: Tutti sti comandi li richiami con una pip
<nannes> e
<pitzalone> nannes: ma in che punto del comando lo dò
<nannes> pitzalone: le pipes si mettono alla fine ovviamente. la pipe è questo simbolo --> | <--
<nannes> pitzalone: intendevo tail -n scusa
<davide> compare questo Recording WAVE 'test.wav' : Unsigned 8 bit, Rate 8000 Hz, Mono
<pitzalone> nannes: non seguo
<glpiana> pitzalone, lil isti, li greppi e poi li mandi a lpr
<glpiana> *li listi
<doom_> pitzalone: dai 'ls -la /cartella/ | tail -n' e numero di righe da stampare
<nannes> davide:  Sì, ti ho detto che sta registrando! Devi parlare vicino al microfono appena dai il comando (e due)
<nannes> davide: dopo 15 secondo ti apparirà la registrazione sul desktop
<mapreri> 'giorno
<nannes> *secondi (sembro un immigrato lol)
<davide> nannes, mi compare niente
<davide> cd
<davide> nannes, scusa mi sono sbagliato c'è sul Desktop cmq non si sente niente
<doom_> davide: dai 'alsamixer' da terminale e alza i livelli del microfono
<nannes> davide: spara questi comandi
<nannes> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<nannes> { lspci -nnk|grep -EiA3 'Multimedia|Audio|Sound|AC97|EMU'; sudo aplay -l; cat /proc/asound/car*/co*|grep Codec; amixer; }|pastebinit
<davide> ecco,http://paste.ubuntu.com/1273147/
<Noburo> ciao a tutti ragazzi, ho comprato un portatile della asus con ubuntu preinstallato, è la 11.10, mi conviene installare la 12.04 o le differenze sono minime?
<mapreri> Noburo: conviene sì :)
<doom_> davide: hai i microfoni spenti
<davide> per attivarli
<doom_> apri un terminale digita 'alsamixer' dovrebbero esserci i livelli dei microfoni prova ad alzarli
<nannes> davide: Per forza non funge, hai il microfono in OFF (mute) xD
<davide> come si chiamano
<nannes> davide: Scrivi   ---> alsamixer
<davide> nannes poi
<nannes> muoviti a sx/dx con le freccette, trova il microfono e togli il mute con il tasto M
<Noburo> che ne pensate di unity?
<nannes> e alzalo ad un livello adeguato
<glpiana> !chat | Noburo
<ubot-it> Noburo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<nannes> !chat | Noburo
<Noburo> scusate
<nannes> lol
<Noburo> ._:
<nannes> oh doom_ ho letto adesso che gliel'avevi già scritto tu XD
<davide> come si chiama il microfono
<nannes> Mic
<davide> ok poi
<davide> doom, e poi
<davide> cd
<Noburo> ragazzi ho un hd esterno NTFS, quando lo connetto al pc non succede niente, qualche idea per farlo funzionare?
<glpiana> Noburo, lo colleghi direttamente a una usb o a una adattatore multiplo?
<Noburo> hub usb
<geck_> ciao, una info: ha simple-scan che vede lo scanner solo se lolancio come root. Quale utente devo aggiungere a quale gruppo per vedere lo scanner anche lanciandolo da utente normale? grz
<glpiana> Noburo, collegalo direttamente a una usb
<Noburo> necessita di doppia usb
<glpiana> Noburo, se ancora non va ne riparliamo
<Noburo> non posso usare l'attacco diretto perchè ci sono solo 2 usb e sono in parti opposte dello chassis
<glpiana> Noburo, se necessita doppia usb è perchè gli serve corrente. cosa che una singola usb per quanto divisa in più uiscite non può dare
<doom_> davide: se hai attivato i microfoni dovrebbe andare skype
<mapreri> geck_: c'è il gruppo scanner e il gruppo sane che hanno a che fare con gli scanner, ma con ubuntu non ho mai dovuto metterci mano... prova con il prima intanto. ricordo che dopo devi rilogarti
<glpiana> Noburo, e ti attacchi le due usb del disco entrambe all'hub?
<Noburo> mi balena in mente un fiero WTF
<geck_> mapreri ok provo, grazie
<Noburo> glpiana, non posso fare altrimenti su questo portatile :\
<glpiana> Noburo, non puoi collegarne una a una usb "vera" e l'altra all'hub?
<glpiana> Noburo, sto hub avrà un minimo di prolunga, o no?
<mapreri> scusa, si chiama saned geck_
<Noburo> non ci arriva :\
<Noburo> 5cm di cavo
<geck_> mapreri ok
<Noburo> stupidi hub trust
<davide> doom.provo
<Noburo> vedo se trovo una prolunga usb
<Noburo> niente prolunga
<glpiana> Noburo, nioente prolunga, no party mi sa
<glpiana> Noburo, sullo stesso portatile con altro sistema operativo il disco funziona?
<Noburo> glpiana, non so risponderti perchè m'è arrivato sto portatile da circa 40min
<Noburo> mi hai fatto ricordare
<Noburo> di installare gparted e partizionare il disco, grazie :D
<davide> doom, abbi pazienza skype non parte connessione p2p non riusita
<Noburo> anche se a sto punto, metto su una penna usb la 12.04 e installando partiziono da là, che ne dici glpiana ?
<glpiana> Noburo, se devi partizionare il disco in uso devi per forza usare una live
<Noburo> metto live su usb allora
<Noburo> che filesystem e quanto swap mi consigli?
<doom_> davide: dovresti cancellare la cartella .skype nella che si trova nella tua home dir
<davide> e dove la trovo
<doom_> è una cartella nascosta che contiene tutte le conversazioni e le impostazioni salvate del tue skype si trova nella home directory per vederla devi abilitare la visone dei file nascosti di nautilus premendo ctrl+h
<davide> trovata  devo cancellare la cartella  intera skype
<glpiana> Noburo, filesystem ext4, swap almeno pari alla ram
<Noburo> grazie mille
<doom_> prova cancellando solo un file all interno di quella cartella si chiama 'shared.xml'
<Noburo> glpiana, ma perchè la versione 32 bit la chiamano i386 e la 64 amd64?
<glpiana> Noburo, mbò :D
<geck_> maprei feedback: per far vedere lo scanner a simple-scan senza essere root ho dovuto aggiungere il mio utente al gruppo "saned" e anche al gruppo "lp" (nel gruppo "scnner" c'è di default). Grazie comunque per il suggerimento.
<Noburo> vabò allora rendo la penna usb avviabile e mi collego da un altro pc
<davide> doom ok è andato ora provo con il test souind di skype
<davide> doom non funzia il test sound squilla ma non va avanti
<doom_> davide: prova una chiamata
<davide> chi chiamo sono tutti a lavorare
<glpiana> davide, chiamata test
<davide> cioe
<davide> glpiana test sound che è in skype  squilla ma nno va avanti
<glpiana> davide, ma risulta collegato?
<davide> in che modo
<glpiana> davide, l'iconacina del contatto è quella dell'utente connesso?
<davide> dove lo trovo
<glpiana> davide, e dove vuoi trovarlo? nell'elenco degli utenti di skype, all'interno della finestra di skype
<davide> si collegato a questo punto ci rinuncio non so piu come fare
<tony87> buongiorno a tutti
<tony87> avrei bisogno di un aiutino
<tony87> ho provato ad installare ubuntu 12.04 sul notebook asus
<doom_> davide: be intanto prova ad aprire il nautilus e premendo poi ctrl+h fai cosi tornare le cartelle nascoste comunque perche quando fai il test su skype cosa succede?
<tony87> e alla scelta se formattare windows o installare ubuntu di fianco
<tony87> ho scelto formattare win
<tony87> ad un certo punto mi ha segnalato un errore
<davide> squilla non va avanti con il video
<tony87> e al riavvio non parte più niente...
<tony87> sembra sia vuoto l'hdd
<tony87> ho provato con l'usb a caricare ubuntu ma dice che non trova un sistema operativo nella chiavetta
<glpiana> tony87, che errore ha segnalato?
<doom_> davide: non dovrebbe vedersi nulla perche è un test dell audio
<tony87> ehm...un errore di log qualcosa
<tony87> ma non parte il sistema
<glpiana> tony87, e la chiavetta come l'hai preparata?
<tony87> con unetbootin
<glpiana> tony87, hai impostato il boot del pc da usb?
<tony87> sisi
<Noburo> tony87, è F9 il tasto?
<tony87> sice che non trova nessun sistema sulla chiavetta
<Noburo> perchè sto per riavviare e installare anche io la 12.04
<glpiana> tony87, avevi già una iso o l'ha scaricata il programma?
<Noburo> mi attacco con un altro client, a tra poco
<tony87> ho provato con quella che avevo io
<tony87> e niente
<tony87> poi l'ho fatta scaricare al programma e niente
<glpiana> tony87, avevi controllato md5sum della iso prima di masterizzarla?
<glpiana> !md5 | tony87
<ubot-it> tony87: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<tony87> no nessuna verifica
<tony87> quindi cosa devo fare adesso?
<Noburo> rieccomi
<tony87> ho fatto il controllo e dice che va bene il file che ho io
<tony87> ma non so come fare a farlo partire sul notebook
<Noburo> tony87, per scegliere il boot da USB come hai fatto?
<tony87> allora l'ho impostato dal bios come prima scelta il dispositivo mobile o roba del genere perchè non esisteva l'opzione usb
<Noburo> per entrare nel bios, canc o F2?
<tony87> o comunque dalla schermata iniziale con esc mi fa scegliere o l'hdd o la chiavetta se inserita
<Noburo> ah esc
<Noburo> provo
<tony87> si con f2
<Noburo> con esc
<Noburo> mi ha dato la lista dei devices avviabili
<Noburo> adesso il cursore sta lampeggiando
<tony87> e poi io visualizzo un messaggio del tipo
<tony87> non sono stati trovati sistemi operativi nei devices
<Noburo> mmm, sta lampeggiando ancora, normale?
<tony87> si beh l'usb è più lenta dell'hdd ecc
<Noburo> sta ancora lampeggiando :\
<tony87> <glpiana> help me
<tony87> no allora hai lo stesso problema mio
<Noburo> niente, cursore lampeggiante
<Noburo> non facciamo che unetbootin corrompe / ha corrotto il loader?
<DD3my> Noburo, che problemi ci sono?
<DD3my> mi disconetto due secondi e arrivo
<DD3my> Noburo, ci sei?
<Noburo> DD3my, in pratica ho un portatile con la 11.10 installata e volevo mettere la 12.04. Ho scaricato la iso 64bit dal sito di ubuntu e su una penna usb vuota tramite unetbootin ho caricato la iso
<Noburo> adesso, riavviando, premendo esc e selezionando la penna usb
<Noburo> mi appare un cursore lampeggiante nell'angolo superiore sinistro
<Noburo> e resta così forevah
<DD3my> Noburo, scusa non potevi fare semplicemente l avanzamento di sistema?
<DD3my> senza usare penna usb ecc
<Noburo> mi hanno sempre sconsigliato di fare avanzamenti
<Noburo> ricordo quando installai la 10.10, volevo fare l'aggiornamento alla 11.04, anche qua in canale, mi consigliarono caldamente di formattare e installare da 0
<glpiana> Noburo, dipende smepre da chi becchi. avanzamento o installazione da 0 son gusti e opinioni personali
<DD3my> Noburo, esatto glpiana
<Noburo> glpiana, non essendo un esperto devo affidarmi e prendere per buono quello che mi dice la gente che reputo saperne più di me
<glpiana> Noburo, certo. era solo per farti capire di che parliamo
<DD3my> Noburo, comunque mi sembra strana questa cosa che ti succede quando avvii la usb
<Noburo> DD3my, non so cosa dirti, spero sia stato unetbootin a corrompere i files
<DD3my> prova a rifarlo
<massy> buonasera
<DD3my> pero prima formatta la usb
<massy> a tuttison ritornato
<Noburo> allora faccio l'avanzamento da 11.10?
<Noburo> era più che altro anche per fare le partizioni
<DD3my> come ti ha detto glpiana sono punti di vista, se vuoi fare le partizioni allora si fai la usb
<Noburo> asp ci sono novità
<Noburo> se metto la chiave usb su un portatile con win
<Noburo> parte la schermata con "installa ubuntu"
<massy> •DD3my• anche io ho un problema, ma aspetto tranquillamente il mio turno per parlare
<DD3my> massy, va bene :)
<DD3my> gentilissimo
<massy> io si ripsetto a ieri ahahahaha
<DD3my> massy,  quello di ieri era un idiota xD
<Noburo> a sto punto, che sia un problema di portatile? qualche incompatibilità?
<DD3my> Noburo, come l hai fatta partire la usb?
<DD3my> sei entrato nel bios? oppure a schiacciato piu volte esc?
<Noburo> esc
<DD3my> perfetto, e non ti è partita giusto?
<Noburo> esatto
<DD3my> Noburo, allora facciamo una cosa, formatta la usb, e rifai la live di ubuntu
<Noburo> k spe
<DD3my> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Noburo> fat32 come filesystem no?
<Noburo> e per la prima volta mi dà la possibilità di specificare le dimensioni dell'unità di allocazione
<DD3my> fat32
<Noburo> può essere un motivo per cui sta penna usb copia la roba a 2mb/s?
<glpiana> massy, non ci sono turni qui :) esponi il tuo problema
<Noburo> comprata 3gg fa, kingston data traveler
<DD3my> Noburo, questo non saprei
<DD3my> da quanto?
<Noburo> 8gb
<glpiana> Noburo, sempre attaccata all'hub?
<Noburo> nono ;D
<DD3my> perfetto, ascolta quando rifai la live seleziona la quantità di spazio che vuoi occupare nella usb
<massy> ragazzi vado in caffe mode in cucina a dopo scusatemi
<Noburo> sto copiando la iso nella usb
<glpiana> Noburo, copiando?
<Noburo> sì sposto la iso nel pc dove ho unetbootin
<glpiana> sul pc da cui scrivi che sistema hai?
<Noburo> glpiana, non penserai che io pensi che possa installare ubuntu copiando la iso nella chiave, spero
<Noburo> ubuntu 10.10
<Noburo> il pc in cui installerò è 11.10
<glpiana> Noburo, perchè non usi il creatore di dischi di avvio di ubutnu?
<Noburo> e quello in cui processerò la iso, win7
<Noburo> glpiana, è una buona domanda
<glpiana> vediamo se hai una buona risposta ;)
<Noburo> purtroppo non la ho :(
<glpiana> ecco
<Noburo> ho avviato il creatore
<massy> rieccomi avevo voglia di un caffe
<Noburo> uso quello anziché unetbootin'
<glpiana> Noburo, prova
<Noburo> non mi fa selezionare la penna usb
<massy> ora espongo il problema: ho una dsl (linkem), ma i prog p2p son tutti bloccati, non si viaggia a 7mb, ma bensi' a 10/15k al max. per ovviare al problema, volevo passare i file che mi servivano attraverso un programma (x win = hfs) che agisce sulla porta 8080
<Noburo> glpiana, come non detto, trovato tutto
<massy> nannel, mi ha detto che ce la possibilità di forviare questo blocco almeno con amule
<massy> sorry nannes
<glpiana> !iptables | massy prova a vedere qui
<ubot-it> massy prova a vedere qui: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Iptables
<massy> grazie pensa che io volevo installare un pacchetto tar.gz noip-duc-linux
<Noburo> "salvati su spazio aggiuntivo riservato" devo sistemarlo?
<Noburo> è una barra che mi permette di spostarmi da 1 a 4 gb
<glpiana> Noburo, valuta tu, è lo spazio che lasci libero sulla penna per t
<glpiana> *te
<Noburo> ah non mi interessa
<Noburo> poi formatto
<glpiana> Noburo, lascia com'è allora
<Noburo> ok creando
<davide> allora nessuno mi sa risolver il problema con audio di skyoe
<glpiana> davide, io mi son perso quello che ti han fatto fare prima per cui scusami in anticipo se ti chiedo cosee già chieste
<glpiana> davide, anzitutto su che interfaccia garfica sei
<glpiana> *grafica
<davide> unity
<glpiana> davide, apri il registratore di suoni e dimmi se lì il mcicrofono funziona (era il microfono il problema?)
<davide> come si chiama con ubuntyu.12.04
<glpiana> davide, se ubuntu è italiano si chiama registratore di suoni
<glpiana> altrimenti sound recorder immagino
<davide> non funziona, non sente niente
<glpiana> davide, allora clicca sull'icona del volume (sulla barra di unity) e apri la regolazione volume
<glpiana> davide, dovresti andare nella scheda ingressi e dirmi cosa vedi, o prendere una schermata
<glpiana> !image | davide
<ubot-it> davide: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<glpiana> che tempismo sto bot
<Noburo> era impegnato a fare qualcos'altro
<Noburo> mica sta qua davanti sempre ad aspettare che gli diciate cosa fare
<Noburo> avrà anche lui la sua real life
<glpiana> dovrebbe, è il suo mestiere di bot
<Noburo> anche questo è vero
<Noburo> evidentemente non lo pagano abbastanza
<davide> ecco http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add
<glpiana> davide, devi mettere il check ad I agree altrimenti non carichi l'immagine
<Noburo> davide, devi caricare l'immagne
<Noburo> dopo ti darà un link da incollare qua
<Noburo> "creazione di un filesystem ext2 nel file persistente..."
<Noburo> ok installazione completata
<Noburo> adesso riavvio, premo esc e seleziono la penna?
<davide> ecco http://imagebin.org/231632
<glpiana> Noburo, non so cosa devi premere per la scelta del device di boot, ma sì, devi scegliere la penna
<Noburo> copy that
<glpiana> davide, microfono della webcam, è corretto?
<davide> come lo vedo
<glpiana> davide, saprai ben se stai usando il microfono della webcam o altro
<glpiana> dove parli? da dove speri che prenda il suono?
<davide> corretto
<glpiana> davide, oki, ora vai sulla scheda output e vediamo come è impostata
<glpiana> davide, nzi, stando nella scheda del microfono, se parli alla webcam la barra si muove?
<Noburo> glpiana, qualcosa che non và, c'è :\
<Noburo> seleziono la penna usb come dispositivo di boot, schermo viola, caricamenti vari e poi spunta la schermata di avvio della 11.10
<Noburo> ho riprovato chissà inavvertitamente la prima volta avevo avviato da hd, ma il risultato è lo stesso
<glpiana> Noburo, hai provato entrambe le porte usb?
<Noburo> no solo quella 3.0
<Noburo> provo nell'altra
<glpiana> sì
<Noburo> stesso :|
<davide> si si moove
<Noburo> su un altro portatile con windows, ho selezionato la penna usb ed ha ignorato il boot
<Noburo> sta partendo windows :|
<glpiana> davide, allora apri il registratore di suoni, imposta come formato ogg e prova a registrare. dimmi se la barra sotto si muove quanod parli
<glpiana> Noburo, evidente che qualcosa non vada
<Noburo> mi sta venendo il dubbio che il problema sia legato alla penna usb
<davide> ecco http://imagebin.org/231635
<Noburo> sto controllando il contenuto da windows e sembra esserci tutto, addirittura se avvio wubi da windows mi dice "prova e installa"
<davide> si mouve
<glpiana> davide, stoppa la registrazione e ascolta. senti quello che hai registrato?
<davide> si funzia
<glpiana> Noburo, a me sembra legato all'avio da usb. riscaricherei la iso e rifarei la chiavetta (con unetbootin o altro come meglio credi)
<Noburo> provo la versione 32bit
<glpiana> davide, allora ora vai su skype, apri l'elenco degli utenti collegati e dimmi se skype test call è connesso
<glpiana> Noburo, prova con quella
<Noburo> provo, metto a scaricare
<Noburo> più tardi torno a darvi notizie
<glpiana> oki
<davide> si e connesso
<Noburo> vado a comprare un catenaccio e un perno a cuneo per la bici
<Noburo> lascio acceso dall'altro pc
<Noburo> a tra poco
<davide> sta pwer parlare poi non si sente piu niente
<glpiana> davide, che versione di skype è?
<davide> 4.0.0.8
<davide> devo andare grazie di tutto.....dell'aiuto
<bau-> ciao a tutti ho installato su un portatile acer travelmate 8372 ubuntu 12.04, il probema è che non mi va il wireless, mi dice rete senza fili disabilitata da switch hardware. ho seguito qualche guida, ma non è servito, come posso fare?
<glpiana> bau-, scrivi nel temrinale: sudo rfkill unblock all
<bau-> glpiana, fatto
<bau-> ma nn cambia niente
<glpiana> bau-, scrivi: lspci | grep -i network
<bau-> glpiana, 01:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM43225 802.11b/g/n (rev 01)
<glpiana> bau-, lsmod | grep b43
<bau-> glpiana, non restituisce niente
<glpiana> bau-, metti su pastebin l'output di lsmod
<glpiana> !paste | bau-
<ubot-it> bau-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<bau-> glpiana, http://pastebin.com/FSPZpE5J
<glpiana> bau-, proviamo una cosa: sudo rmmod brcmsmac
<bau-> glpiana, ho dato il comando
<bau-> mi sembra abbia tolto il wifi dal network manager
<glpiana> bau-, ora scrivi: sudo modprobe b43
<xtb> qualcuno sa come faccio a modificare in ubuntu quelle che in windows sono le proprietà-protocollo internet?
<glpiana> bau-, scrivi in terminale: dmesg | tail
<glpiana> !paste | bau-
<ubot-it> bau-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> bau-, scusami ma devo staccare
<Noburo> rebooting
<Testadiquarzo> ciao, non riesco a trovare la pagina con l'hash della 12.04.01
<motore> buonasera a tutti...
<motore> sto cercando di utilizzare la smart card per leggere la tessera sanitaria e collegarmi al sito della regione lombardia.... il lettore smart card sembra correttamente installato, ma c'è un pacchetto che non riesco ad installare, da gestore pacchetti mi dà il seguente errore:
<Noburo> DD3my, ci sei?
<motore> .....ecco l'errore:   W: Errore nello scaricare http://supportsiss.lispa.it/apt/bit4id/stable/crssiss-pdl-cittadino.deb   Le dimensioni non corrispondono
<DD3my> Noburo, si ci sono
<DD3my> dimmi
<motore> che significa? come posso risolvere???
<Noburo> DD3my, ho provato a mettere nella penna la iso della 32bit con il creatore dischi
<Noburo> e si comporta alla stessa maniera, allora ho provato a fare l'avanzamento da ubuntu
<Noburo> ma dal gestore aggiornamenti non mi dà niente da aggiornare
<DD3my> cioè non ti fa fare l avanzamento di sistema?
<Noburo> no
<Noburo> amenoché non ci sia un altro modo
<Noburo> io ci son andato da "gestore aggiornamenti"
<Noburo> ma non mi dice qualcosa del tipo "premi qua per aggiornare alla 12.04"
<DD3my> apri il terminale e lo avvii da terminale
<Noburo> sudo apt-get cosa?
<DD3my> Noburo, http://help.ubuntu-it.org/9.04/ubuntu/serverguide/it/installing-upgrading.html
<Noburo> grazie
<Noburo> fa niente se è per la 9.04?
<Noburo> forse ho trovato
<DD3my> Noburo, no non succede niente
<Noburo> sto aggiornando
<DD3my> Noburo, perfetto
<Noburo> dal gestore pacchetti dovevo selezionare la possibilità di visualizzare avanzamenti di versione
<DD3my> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<DD3my> Noburo, fatto?
<Noburo> DD3my, mi dice di configurare rsync cups cron atd
<Noburo> vado avanti lasciando di default così com'è?
<DD3my> Noburo, no non lo so
<Noburo> lascio di default
<Noburo> sta aggiornando
<Noburo> ci vorrà un bel pezzo penso
<Noburo> esco, torno dopo
<Noburo> grazie per l'aiuto ^^
<serialquestioner> chiedo scusa.
<DD3my> Noburo^OuT, tranquillo :D
<DD3my> serialquestioner, per cosa ?
<DD3my> :)
<serialquestioner> per aver chiesto scusa senza un reale motivo..e.....
<serialquestioner> mi serve un editor di testo avanzato per leggere i formati che gedit poverello non ce la fà
<serialquestioner> e mi chiedevo come fosse questo kate di sessualità ambigua.
<serialquestioner> o se ve ne fossero di migliori per le lande dell'ubuntu hippie.
<serialquestioner> ah e poi una piccola curiosità.. una cosuccia che mi è venuta in mente di chiedere ma non ho mai osato per umiltà d'animo...
<serialquestioner> ma una volta che le versioni di ubuntu raggiungeranno la lettera zeta che si farà?!?!? il team di ubuntu non ci pensa perchè sà che coincide con l'allineamento degli astri che porterà il mondo all'armageddon trasformando la terra in un buco nero?
<serialquestioner> grazie.
<serialquestioner> soprattutto per aver risposto alla prima semplice domanda.
<serialquestioner> GRAZIE.
<serialquestioner> :'(
<DD3my> serialquestioner, http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/it/man1/kate.1.html
<serialquestioner> ah e poi dove trovo il vero,l'unico...l'inimitabile...PYTHON?
<serialquestioner> grazie.
<serialquestioner> ah...e ci sono altri editor di testo validi,inoltre?
<serialquestioner> grazie e ancora grazie.
<DD3my> serialquestioner, python è un linguaggio di programmazione
<DD3my> e ci dovrebbe essere gia una versione
<DD3my> nel tuo ubuntu
<DD3my> quindii apri il terminale e digita: python
<serialquestioner> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<serialquestioner> e...per quanto riguarda l'interfaccia grafica..???
<DD3my> serialquestioner, apri un semplice editor di testo
<DD3my> poi salvi questo file con estensione.py
<serialquestioner> oh wow :D
<serialquestioner> grazie non sò come avrei fatto senza di te.
<serialquestioner> :D
<Noburo> back
<Noburo> DD3my, sei ancora qua?
<DD3my> Noburo, yes
<Noburo> son arrivato in un punto in cui mi chiede di scegliere su quale device installare grub
<Noburo> se faccio una partizione in seguitpo
<Noburo> grub s'aggiorna in automatico?
<Noburo> ho fatto come consigliava lui, di mettere grub su tutti i dischi avviabili
<DD3my> Noburo, va bene
<Noburo> rebooting
<Noburo> eccomi
<Noburo> sembra tutto apposto
<Noburo> però è già la seconda volta in 30 secondi che  mi dà questo errore
<Noburo> /usr/lib/unity-lens-music/unity-music-daemon
<DD3my> Noburo, http://www.inforbiro.com/blog-eng/ubuntu-12-04-has-experienced-an-internal-error-message/
<DD3my> guarda qui
<massy> buonasera
<DD3my> è questo?
<FloodBotIt1> DD3my: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<massy> ciao DD3 sto usando KVIrc
<massy> caruccio
<Noburo> sì lui è DD3my
<Noburo> grazie
<DD3my> Noburo, figurati :)
<Noburo> ragazzi ma è normale che con gparted se devo partizionare un hd, lo debba smontare prima?
<DD3my> yes
<DD3my> Noburo, si è normale tranquillo :)
<massy> uh il famoso gparted
<massy> ehehehehe
<Noburo> il fatto è che l'hd che devo partizionare è quello che sto "usando" adesso
<Noburo> non ci sono problemi?
<DD3my> Noburo, mmm questo non saprei
<grivan111> ciao a tutti volevo chiedere un informazione ma si puo' togliere la sessione ospite e lasciare solo l'accesso admin?
<Noburo> massy, ne conosci altri/di migliori? (nessuna ironia o altro)
<massy> no
<massy> detto solo perche sentito nominare
<Noburo> capito
<massy> ho usato la iso di gparted scritta su cd per cambiare il file system a un hdd su windows
<massy> ha funzionato perfettamente
<grivan111> ciao a tutti chi e' che mi puo' aiutare ?
<Noburo> devo per forza essere su live
<Noburo> :\
<OverMe> Noburo, mi pare il minimo
<Davide_G> ciao raga
<massy> okay buonanote gente a domani
<franco60> buona sera
<franco60> per scaricare canzoni da you tube,quale programma si può installare ?   come sistema operativo ho ubuntu 12.04
<DD3my> franco60, poi usare 4k video downloader
<DD3my> comunque ci sono varii programmi per scaricare canzoni da youtube
<DD3my> ti consiglio di fare una navigata su google :)
<immazza> ciao
<franco60> DD3my,   grazie
<DD3my> franco60, figurati :)
<DD3my> franco60, http://maclinuxlovers.wordpress.com/2012/01/29/downverterscaricare-la-musica-da-youtube-con-ubuntu/
<DD3my> puoi trovare tantissime scelte :)
<franco60> DD3my,   Downverter  ??
<DD3my> franco60, si pero molti di questi programmi non sono nei repository ufficiali di ubuntu
<franco60> azz
<DD3my> e ci dovremmo spostare nel canale ubuntu-it-chat
<DD3my> franco60, puoi sempre scaricarli pero :)
<Guest44658> qualcuno sa come si installa i temi di ubuntu
#ubuntu-it 2012-10-12
<cristian_c> ciao
<cristian_c> vorrei sapere come posso modificare l'icona a uno script
<cristian_c> qualche idea?
<davide_> glpiana ricordi ieri per audio con skype la versinoe è4.0.0.8
<cristian_c> davide_, forse è occupato
<Noburo> buongiornmo
<Noburo> c'è qualche impostazione nascosta o magica che devo sapere per creare una live usb di ubuntu?
<Noburo> ho provato con 3 versioni di ubuntu diverse
<stingher> Buongiorno
<Noburo> ogni volta, scelgo la penna usb al boot menù, ma è come se dopo poco il sistema ignorasse il boot di ubuntu della chiavetta
<stingher> ho ricevuto una file in pdf da compilare e rispedire indietro tramine email
<stingher> lo apro, lo compilo
<stingher> ma non riesco a salvarlo
<stingher> con i dati cimpilati
<stingher> uso il programma che apre i file pdf  installato di defaul su ubuntu
<stingher> come mai non riesco a salvare?
<Noburo> domanda stupida, il file è in sola lettura?
<stingher> nel menù di (file) non mi esce l'opzione salva
<stingher> il modulo ha degli spazi da complilare..
<stingher> come faccio a sapere se è solo di lettura?
<stingher> non so... compilo il modulo, clicco su file poi salva copia... aprendo la copia non c'è traccia dei dati compilati
<TaLaDo> stingher, probabile che il file sia bloccato devi stamparlo compilarlo a mano e se hai possibilità lo scanerizzi e poi invii
<Noburo> quali potrebbero essere i motivi per cui la penna usb con la live sopra, possa venire ignorata?
<stingher> capito...gurada... le pensano a tutte quando si tratta di sganciare qualcosa..
<TaLaDo> Noburo, come hai fatto la live?
<Noburo> con il creatore dischi di ubuntu
<Noburo> ho provato con ubuntu 12.04 32/64 bit e ora con la 11.10
<Noburo> stesso risultato
<stingher> sul file pdf c'è scritto pdf compilabile e spedibile! mha!? -_-'
<Noburo> e con iso scaricate un paio di volte
<TaLaDo> Noburo, prova con unetbootin
<TaLaDo> !info unetbootin
<Noburo> fatto
<ubot-it> unetbootin (source: unetbootin): installer of Linux/BSD distributions to a partition or USB drive. In component universe, is optional. Version 565-3 (precise), package size 282 kB, installed size 794 kB
<Noburo> stesso risultato, a questo punto non so se è la penna usb
<Noburo> perchè il risultato è lo stesso su notebook diversi
<TaLaDo> Noburo, se hai possibilità usa un'altra penna
<Noburo> il problema è che al momento non posso perchè non ne ho
<Noburo> la penna è formattata in fat32 con gparted
<TaLaDo> Noburo, quando puoi fai le prove altro non so dirti
<Noburo> vedo se posso provare con cd o altra penna usb
<davide_> glpiana it test sound di skype squilla parte la voce poi si interrompe di colpo
<cabugli> ciao a tutti
<cabugli> ho provato a installare lubuntu su un portatile da penna USB ma alla fine poco prima dell'avvio rimane lo schermo nero, avete qualche idea?
<mapreri> cabugli: anche da chiavetta non si avvia, giusto?
<mapreri> !nomodeset
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'nomodeset'
<mapreri> ..
<cristian_c> cabugli, che caratteristiche ha il portatile?
<ccc> è un HP che davano con alice tuttocompreso
<ccc> ma anche su un netbook fa la stessa cosa
<ccc> ccc sono cabugli
<mapreri> ccc: magari hai solo bisogno di nomodeset. la chiavetta non si avvia correttamente, vero? la grafica intendo
<cristian_c> ccc, quindi è nuovo?
<cabugli_> è la terza volta che mi cade la connessione
<cabugli_> no ha qualche anno
<cristian_c> ram, cpu, ecc...?
<cabugli_> come faccio a vederlo non parte più
<cristian_c> il modello del pc?
<cabugli_> ho piallato windows
<cristian_c> ma hai provato la live?
<cabugli_> compaq nx 7300
<cabugli_> ho scaricato una alternate i386 lubuntu
<cristian_c> ora guardo
<cabugli_> grazie anche sul netbook samsung fa lo stesso problema: schermo nero all'avvio
<cabugli_> il samsung è un NP-N310
<mapreri> cabugli_: la live parte correttamente?
<cristian_c> uhm, allora è un problema della alternate
<cristian_c> !requisiti
<ubot-it> requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<cristian_c> cabugli, sì, è un problema dell'alternate
<cristian_c> cabugli, hai controllato l'md5?
<cabugli> MD5 a posto che devo fare allora?
<cristian_c> che tool hai usato per creare la alternate?
<cabugli> unetbootin
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> cabugli, quando avvii da usb, schermo tutto nero o cursore lampeggiante?
<cabugli> io installo da USB poi alla fine la tolgo e parte ma dopo la scritta lubuntu resta tutto nero
<cabugli> d
<cristian_c> ah, quindi riesci a installarla correttamente
<cabugli> sì
<cristian_c> beh, il consiglio di mapreri non era male
<cabugli> cioè? mi sa che me lo sono perso
<mapreri> cristian_c: ho l'impressione che ogni volta che scrivetti, lui cedeva
<mapreri> :D
 * mapreri cvd
<cristian_c> cabugli, devi usare l'opzione nomodeset nel grub
<mapreri> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/ParametriAvvio
<cristian_c> mapreri, com'è preciaamente la stringa?
<mapreri> no, scusate..
<cabugli> e che cosa è? come si fa?
<cristian_c> però lui non ci arriva neanche al grub, o no?
<cristian_c> il grub c'è?
<cabugli> lo installato ma non ci arrivo
<mapreri> linux /boot/linux-image-3.2.<ver> root=UUID=<uuid> queit splash nomedeset
<cabugli> è tutto nero
<mapreri> shift all'avvio
<nannes> ^^
<mapreri> mentre fa il post
<mapreri> nannes: buon giorno
<cabugli> scusa che cosa è il post?
<nannes> giorno
<nannes> cabugli: Subito dopo che hai premuto  il tasto di accensione del pc
<nannes> Tieni premuto il tasto SHIFT  (sai qual è?)
<cristian_c> quello sopra ctrl
<cabugli> sì e poi che dovrebbe succedere?
<mapreri> nannes: dici che il termine "POST" è troppo tecnico??
<nannes> mapreri: ha detto di non sapere cos'è quindi glielo si spiega. Bah in generale non è tutto sto tecnicismo :)
<cristian_c> cabugli, poi appare un menù
<nannes> cabugli: Dovrebbe apparire la schermata del "boot loader"  (grub - quello che poco fa ti chiedevamo se tu vedessi)
<cabugli> ok e dopo che faccio?
<nannes> cabugli: Segui le istruzioni del link precedente per attivare il famoso  "nomodeset"
<cristian_c> mapreri, non sapevo che c'era una guida wiki per fare quello :D
<nannes> cabugli: Ricorda, tienilo PREMUTO finchè non appare qualcosa
<mapreri> nannes: quel link dice solo come farlo da syslinux... (quello della iso). non trovo una singola pagina che spieghi come cambiarlo al momento
<nannes> mapreri: ahh
<nannes> beh l'avevo trovata io da qualche parte, askubuntu mi sa .. spè
<mapreri> nannes: neanche in help.ubuntu.com -.-
<mapreri> nannes: te sai come si fa, no. altrimenti glielo spiego io passo passo :)
<cabugli> provato, dopo la scritta lubuntu per una frazione di secondo schermo nerissimo
<nannes> mapreri: Si, basta premere  E  sulla voce ubuntu
<davide_> nannes audio in skype non funzia
<mapreri> nannes: io so come si fa :P solo che ora non ho tutta 'sta voglia di scrivere
<nannes> davide_, servono info specifiche sull'audio. Installa pastebinit (sudo apt-get install pastebinit), POI copia/incolla nel terminale il comando seguente (TUTTO INTERO, mi raccomando) postando in canale il link che esce fuori:
<nannes> { lspci -nnk|grep -EiA3 'Multimedia|Audio|Sound|AC97|EMU';sudo aplay -l;cat /proc/asound/car*/co*|grep Codec;amixer;}|pastebinit
<nannes> Ha detto che ha visto la scritta lubuntu :/
<cristian_c> cabugli, ma il menù appare?
<cabugli> sì quella coi pallini blu sotto
<nannes> cabugli: Tienilo così senza spegnere ...  e premi questa combinazione di tasti:  Ctrl  Alt  F1
<davide_> ecco nannes http://paste.ubuntu.com/1274592/
<cabugli> però sul samsung è apparso il menù!!!!!!!
<nannes> davide_: Parli del microfono o proprio dell'audio in riproduzione?
<cabugli> ho scelto recovering mode e ora ho il promt root@ubuntu:
<davide_> si funzia dal microfono sento la mia voce registrata e con skype che non si sente
<nannes> davide_: Quando videochiami sono loro che non sentono te   o   tu che non senti loro?
<davide_> loro che non sentome  ho fatto il test sound di skype parte la voce poi si interrolèmpe di colpo
<cabugli> con ctrl alt f1 non succede nulla
<nannes> oh per forza, ormai sei entrato nel recovery mode cabugli
<nannes> cabugli: connetti quel computer a internet (col cavo possibilmente) così vediamo che scheda video ha
<nannes> davide_: Devi aprire le opzioni di Skype su "dispositivi audio" e controllare quale sta usando come microfono
<cabugli__> dicevo il samsung è partito col recovery da grub e ho il prompt
<nannes> cabugli__: Che è sto samsung?  Il computer di cui stavamo parlando?
<davide_> come quale microfono
<mapreri> qualcuno che usa ubuntu-tweak mi dice se questo screenshot è normale con l'ultima versione? https://dl.dropbox.com/u/25974594/img/12-10/2.png
<cabugli__> è un altro il compaq ne ho due, il compaq 7300 non parte il samsung è partito col recovery
<nannes> cabugli__: Quindi sto samsung non parte neppure lui   a parte il recovery?
<cabugli__> esatto ora sul samsung ho il prompt della roor
<cabugli__> root
<davide_> nannes pulseaudio server ( locaL)
<nannes> davide_: pulseaudio è per la riproduzione mi sa .. cerca quell'altro per la registrazione
<nannes> cabugli__: Eh allora proviamo il nomodeset pure lì
<davide_> dove lo trovo
<cabugli__> cioè?
<nannes> cabugli__: Ora ti do dei comandi e qualche istruzione, stai attento a fare ESATTAMENTE quello che dico perchè se tocchi qualcos'altro il problema può solo peggiorare
<cabugli__> ok capo
<nannes> cabugli__:   nano /etc/default/grub
<davide_> nannes anche Speakers e Ringing pulseaudio server ( local)
<cabugli__> nano : command not found
<cabugli__> bash: nano: command not found
<cabugli__> per essere precisi
<nannes> cabugli__: Attacca un cavo di internet a quel samsung
<nannes> ce l'hai un cavo   o  ti collegavi sempre con WiFi ?=
<cabugli__> al momento ne sono sprovvisto ha solo wireless
<cabugli__> sempre wifi
<nannes> davide_: Inizia una videochiamata con qualcuno  e  apri il terminale
<nannes> (tieni la videochiamata aperta)
<cabugli> per capire. A che serve internet se ho solo la bash?
<nannes> cabugli: serve, serve. Per installare uno schifo di editor
<nannes> cabugli: Prova   vim /etc/default/grub
<davide_> co chi videochiamo sono tutti a lavorare
<cabugli> bas: vim: command not found
<nannes> ma com'è possibile che non abbia  nano  nè vim  nè uno stupidissimo editor da terminale?? C'è sempre, in tutte le distro .. di DEFAULT.   cabugli sicuro di avere ubuntu sul samsung???
<cabugli_> che posso fare?
<nannes> davide_: devi fare   sudo apt-get install pavucontrol   e poi far partire il programma con  pavucontrol
<nannes> DOpodichè fai il switch del microfono, che probabilmente skype sta selezionando quello sbagliato
<nannes> Per renderti conto serve che ci sia una videochiamata in corso, cabitz?  davide_
<nannes> cabugli: usi ubuntu o no??
<davide_> come faccio a fare partire il programma skype con pavucontrol
<uno-1> ciao a tutti
<uno-1> posso chiedere un aiuto su scheda NVIDIA e settaggio della risoluzione del monitor?
<uno-1> ho shceda vga nvidia geforce gtx 550
<cabugli> mai usato prima
<nannes> davide_: -.- sono due programmi diversi. Prima vai con skype a parte una videochiamata. POI apri il terminale e metti  pavucontrol e switchi
<cabugli> il comando funziona mi chiede il disco di installazione
<uno-1> bhe nn mi vuole cmbiare  assolutamente la risoluzione ne' dal grafico MONITOR     ne' con uso di xranr
<nannes> cabugli: Ma che hai fatto, una installazione minimale??? bah ... E METTIGLI sto disco !!!
<nannes> uno-1: Hai provato lanciando  nvidia-settings da root?
<cabugli> ho semplicemente scelto "Installa lubuntu" dalla scermata dell'alternate
<uno-1> no adesso sono con un live cd di lucid !
<uno-1> nn va comunque nn settava
<uno-1> le ho provate tutte credete
<uno-1> ora usa     nouveau e altri moduli inseriti autoamaticamente
<uno-1> il driver dico
<cabugli> comunque il compaq è rimasto nero
<nannes> uno-1: quindi hai provato o no settando nvidia-settings da root?
<cabugli_> mi spiegate perché 'sta chat mi disconnette ogni 2 minuti, è la 15 volta che faccio login
<uno-1> si ma nn funziona
<uno-1>  a mio modesto aprere ci sono dei bugs ma nn so dove siano
<uno-1> nn sono esperto dei drivers nvidia
<uno-1> ho solo sequito diverse guide
<davide_> nannes come faccio chi chiam oper saper se funzia
<nannes> uno-1: quindi hai lucid o precise?
<uno-1> ora sono su lucid 10.04 live cd
<uno-1> ho letto la guida della community ma a mio modesto aprer  nn si capisce
<nannes> uno-1: non m'interessa quale live stai usando: il tuo sistema è lucid o precise?
<uno-1> o quanto meno io nn capisco.
<uno-1> lucid
<nannes> uno-1: con quale kernel?
<uno-1> pero' devo dire che nn parte piu' a furia di snmanettare e provare e riprovare nn parte .
<uno-1> no nn parte prorpio manco grub
<nannes> E' stra-consigliabile passare da Lucide a Precise  per una scheda video così recente!!
<uno-1> dici? e  ho provato con precise ma nulla nn va'
<uno-1> con precise live cd
<uno-1> ho pure provato con Squezy
<uno-1> pure mint ma nn va
<nannes> uno-1: http://askubuntu.com/questions/167645/ubuntu-12-04-and-nvidia-gtx-550-ti
<uno-1> ok e' in inglese scusa ?
<uno-1> evviva si come son contentooo
<uno-1> gia' nn ci capisco un t***** in ita
<nannes> lool
<nannes> uno-1: Prima di tutto installa ubuntu precise
<nannes> poi se ne riparla
<nannes> (in italiano, qui)
<uno-1> scusa se inisto ma se falliva in precise ??
<uno-1> se fallisce?
<uno-1> aspe' fammi tradurre quella
<uno-1> si assomiglia al mio caso esato..
<uno-1> aspe'
<cabugli> il samsung ha solo USB e non ha il disco
<cabugli> basta rinuncio
<cabugli> fortuna che era facile da installare!!!!!
<uno-1> nannes: scusa, pero' li dice che usa x64 server 12.04 che dici differisce se provo a installare il 32 bit ??
<cabugli_> ho dato una martellata sul pc
<nannes> uno-1: scusa non avevo letto bene O.O
<uno-1> dici che devo rischiare con la versoione a 32 bit ?
<nannes> cabugli cabugli_  è facilissimo da installare
<nannes> uno-1: no no
<nannes> !precise| uno-1: inizia installando precise
<ubot-it> uno-1: inizia installando precise: Precise pangolin: http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/ | Kubuntu 12.04 http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/12.04/release/ | Iso in italiano: http://people.ubuntu.com/precise-it-i386/  http://people.ubuntu.com/precise-it-amd64/ |  È preferibile usare i torrent | Problemi noti: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseNotes
<uno-1> coem no? e cosa llora devo installare ?
<uno-1> ?? KDE sono uno gnomiano
<uno-1> mi trovavo bene  con lucid
<nannes> Se sei un gnomiano non c'è problema, puoi tornare a gnome2 anche da precise. Non solo, potrai anche testare  gnome3 + gnome-shell
<nannes> Cosa vuoi di più dalla vita?
<nannes> sono gnomiano pure io (e pure lxde-iano) xD
<uno-1> si puo' installare con precise MATE ??
<nannes> uffff si può mettere una cosa simile a mate, che si chiama gnome-session-fallback! Ma non capisco tutta questa paura degli utenti nel provare gnome3
<uno-1> non mi piace ecco tutto
<uno-1> non ho paura nn piace
<uno-1> .
<nannes> mah .. vabeh non continuo, altrimenti ne esce un discorso senza fine :D
<uno-1> cmq la mi ultima domandina era se posso installare mate dopo in ubuntu 12.04
<uno-1> dopo fatto la installazione e' ovvio
<nannes> Ah prima dell'installazione? Beh, allora dovrai fare un'installazione senza DE, e fare tutto da shell
<uno-1> noooooooo dico dopo che fai sfotti ?
<nannes> lol
<nannes> uno-1: come fai a farlo prima??? ubuntu non fornisce (per fortuna) nessun disco d'installazione con mate integrato
<nannes> non solo, mate non c'è neanche nei repo ufficiali
<uno-1> si ma era una domanda da ignorante nel senso ceh ignoro
<uno-1> e quindi nn si puotra' installare ?
<nannes> dopo che installi ubuntu sì .. prima no
<nannes> è come metterti le calze senza avere i piedi, come vuoi fare?
<uno-1> sono repos alternativi ? nn ci sono in ubuntu ?
<nannes> esatto, non sono ufficiali. QUindi se fan le bizze, ti devi arrangiare
<uno-1> sono sul sito  www mate ??
<uno-1> i repo chiedo
<nannes> Ma dio saanto
<cristian_c> lol
<nannes> non sono ufficiali, li può aver messi un qualunque pincopallino
<uno-1> nn ti arrabiare che ti viene l ulcera
<nannes> qunidi li puoi trovare in giro per la rete, basta cercarli.
<cristian_c> lol
<nannes> Io non lo so e non lo voglio sapere
<uno-1> peccato, sonignorante ma vorrei imparare bene
<nannes> Ma ripeto, se non vuoi rotture di palle, lascia perdere stò MATE  e installa gnome-session-fallback
<uno-1> peccato
<uno-1> no. nnmi piace lìho provato su un altro pc
<nannes> che è quasi uguale, con la differenza chè è ufficiale, quindi puoi avere aiuto (io non ci sarò xD)
<cristian_c> uno-1, comunque c'è il wiki per l'installazione dei vari de
<uno-1> si sto navigando visto l'anadazzo..
<cristian_c> !de
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'de'
<cristian_c> !desktop
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'desktop'
<cristian_c> lol
<uno-1> ce un wiki su mate - desktop   org
<uno-1> ok cmq grazia
<cristian_c> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico
<cristian_c> qui trovi tutto e di tutto
<uno-1> no sto leggendo per ora mate org
<nannes> -.-'  MATE -.-'  Ma ti hanno ipnotizzato ?
<nannes> sembra che vedi solo tanti mate
<nannes> mate mate mate
<cristian_c> matica
<nannes> dov'è mate, voglio mate, aiutami a trovare mate
<nannes> lol
<uno-1> no scherzi eh ?
<cristian_c> uno-1, trovata la guida wiki?
<uno-1> se ti dicono di mangiare solo carne  o costata e invece ti piace solo il pesce che fai ?
<cristian_c> lol
<nannes> uno-1: se mi dicono che c'è una variante quasi uguale a quello che piace a me, allora do un'occhiata
<uno-1> nn ci trovo nulla da ridere io  siamo o no open ? in linux ?
<uno-1> nannes gia' fatto e nn mi aggradd per nulla fall back mi apr eun fallimento
<uno-1> mi pare  a me
<nannes> oh ecco , lol , va bene.. L'importante è che stia bene l'utente
<uno-1> e certo senno? mark ti bacchetta che fa ti caccia ?
<nannes> macchè, io non sono legato ad ubuntu come immagini tu .. anzi idealmente sono abbastanza distaccato ;)
<uno-1> e vedi? allora lascia libere le persone no
<uno-1> ce chi apcie il pesce e a chi no...
<cristian_c> !chat | a tutti
<ubot-it> a tutti: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<nannes> lol, infatti non ti sto mica obbligando .. se ti piace il pesce prendilo, fai come vuoi ;)
<uno-1> ok
<uno-1> nn te la prendere
<uno-1> chiedevo su ubuntu
 * cristian_c pensa che servirebbe un op se la cosa non finisce qui
<nannes> uno-1: Comunque cerca se ci sono distro che supportano mate ufficialmente, così hai vita facile!
<nannes> uno-1: Se non ti serve altro su ubuntu, meglio non scrivere nient'altro qui. E' solo supporto, si vuole tenere il chan pulito
<nannes> davide_ , usi irssi  e non sai leggere i PM ?
<cristian_c> nannes, stavo solamente scherzando. Un po' di allegria non fa mai male, guarda gigirock :)
<cristian_c> ops, sbagliato chan
<nannes> cristian_c: in ogni caso è meglio tenere pulito :P
<uno-1> nannes: va ben hai ragione tu, contento?  cmq, con affetto, ti dico vaffan********oo di tutto cuore  e  grazie per il nullo aiuto
<nannes> ma che ***#@à@#+    ???
<nannes> Questo qui è qualcuno che frequenta il canale, con un altro nick .. sicuramente
<nannes> bah lol, che c'entrava il "hai ragione tu" e "vaffanculo" ?!
<glpiana> ola
<giuseppe1> buongiorno a tutti un messaggio su ubuntu 12/04 mi dice che non ho java,avrei bisogno di java 1.6 .quale riga di comando devo digitare?grazie
<glpiana> giuseppe1, che programma ti da questo messaggio?
<giuseppe1> glpiana, il dizionario che dopo ore sono riuscito ad installare
<glpiana> giuseppe1, prova ad installare openjdk-6-jre
<giuseppe1> glpiana, ubuntu sofware center?
<glpiana> sì
<giuseppe1> glpiana, grazie
<giuseppe1> glpiana, funzia grazie!!!!
<davide_> glpiana audio non funzia con skype ieri m ihai chiesto che versinone di skype o 4.0.0.8
<adam___> ciao, come mai la mia cpu è sempre al 100% nonostante non sia avviato niente? e cominciato dopo l'ultimo agiornamento
<tartaro> ciao qualcuno può aiutarmi? o problemi nel visualizzare i video youtube... i colori si vedono in modo strano
<nannes> tartaro: Prova a disabilitare l'accelerazione hardware (clic destro sopra il video, impostazioni flash, togli la spunta su "abilita accelerazione hardware"=
<tartaro> grazie era facilissimo
<tartaro> ho anche un altro problema, l'hard disck sta andando a quel paese ed ho provato a clonare la partizione con clonezilla però quando alla fine il programma controlla se l'immagine  e ripristinabile mi dice di no come faccio?
<davide_> nannes scusa se rompo ma facciamo funzionare l'audio con skype non mi sentono
<nannes> tartaro: DImmi il messaggio d'errore preciso.  Comunque prima una domanda: dove stai salvando l'immagine della partizione?  in un'altra partizione dello stesso HDD ? ;)
<roht> buongiorno
<roht> ho ubuntu 11.10 con xp virtualizato in virtualbox, ma non esce alcun suono da XP, qualche idea?
<stefano_> exit
<stefano_> quit
<petcio90> salve avrei una domanda riguardante la versione di ubuntu da installare sul mio notebook?
<tartaro> nannes: no ho 2 hd sto salvando nel secondo
<petcio90> ho un acer aspire 5750g 64 bit
<petcio90> scarico la versione 64 bit (anche se è raccomandata la 32)?
<petcio90> e inoltre, sul sito si può scaricare solo la versione desktop o server. devo dedurre che la versione desktop va bene anche per il notebook?
<petcio90> grazie mille a chiunque risponda ;-)
<tartaro> petcio90: scarica la versione desktop da 64bit
<petcio90> grazie infinite
<davide_> nannes come faccio
<alessio> ciao a tutti, ho un problema con l'adattatore bluetooth della logitech, non riesco ad attivarlo ah e i tasti per alzare e abbassare il volume non funzionano più, vedo le varie tacchette che si abbassano o alzano, ma il volume rimane sempre uguale :/
<alessio> l'adattatore è questo http://www.logitech.com/it-it/speakers-audio/home-pc-speakers/wireless-speaker-adapter
<alessio> ah ok per i tasti ho risolto basta inserire e togliere un jack qualunque dall'uscita audio
<alessio> nessuno mi può dare una mano??? O.o
<ubuntu-newb> ciao a tutti ragazzi
<ubuntu-newb> ho appena installato la 12.04 da live facendo una partizione dove ho installato windows ma adesso non parte piu ubuntu
<alessio>  mi sa che ho bruciato la scheda audio, come posso capirlo?? in impostazioni di sistema>audio non mi rileva più la scheda audio!!!
<alessio> ah no ok non è bruciata, perchè quando faccio il login il rullo di tamburi prima di mettere la password c'è, come posso farla riconoscere nuovamente dal sistema???
<ubuntu-newb> qualche idea su come fare apparire la schermata di scelta dei sistemi operativi all'avvio?
<ubuntu-newb> nessuno puo' darmi una mano pls?
<alkmist> ciao qualcuno che si intende di permessi samba?
<nannes> ubuntulog_: significa che hai più di un OS e nonostante ciò non ti fa scegliere allìavvio^
<nannes> ?
<nannes> -.-
<nannes> ubuntu-newb
<nannes> faffuckk è uscito
<matteo_> ciao raga qualcuno conosce il software MMA?
<skricciolo1981> sera
<skricciolo1981> sapete come fare per far riconoscere smartphone android a ubuntu pangolino?
<jester-> sera
<antonioa5> Qualcuno vuol parlare del server vsftp?
<blackz_> antonioa5: qual e' il problema?
<antonioa5> Un piccolo problema
<blackz_> antonioa5: beh se non lo spieghi e' dura :D
<antonioa5> Ho configurato il server vsftp, il quale funziona benissimo se mi collego........
<antonioa5> ... tramite FileZilla utilizzando il sistema operativo Windows 7..........
<antonioa5> ................. mentre da un altro computer in cui installato Ubuntu,  FileZilla non riesce a leggere la cartella Home
<antonioa5> Mi spiego meglio: il server è configurato su ub PC con Ubuntu......
<antonioa5> Se mi collego da un altro PC windows, tutto va bene
<marco3333> ciao ho appena installato zorin 6 e a volte....spessodirei....al riavvio non mi appare la taskbar ..come posso risolvere
<antonioa5> ... mentre con un altro PC Ubuntu, mi viene negato l'accesso......
<antonioa5> ... forse sarà una questione di permessi!!!!!
<vcinzz> buonasera
<antonioa5> .oppure il vsftp.conf è configurato male.
<vcinzz> ragazzi chi mi aiuto per configurare un server vpn su ubuntu?
<marco3333> ciao ho appena installato zorin 6 e a volte....spessodirei....al riavvio non mi appare la taskbar ..come posso risolvere
<antonioa5> Qualcuno ha già configurato il file vsftp.conf?
<nannes> antonioa5: Non cambia da un OS all'altro. Il problema è sicuramente qualcosa legato al login ftp oppure a qualche blocco della rete
<nannes> antonioa5: Questo pc con win è connesso al server ftp via LAN oppure via WAN?  E quello con ubuntu?
<antonioa5> nannes: via LAN
<antonioa5> suk PC ho 2 sistemi operativi Windows e Ubuntu
<nannes> oh bravo .. dovevi specificare prima. Allora ...
<nannes> vuol dire che stai facendo un login sbagliato
<nannes> Comunque sia se non ci riporti l'errore **preciso**  di filezilla client, non possiamo essere precisi neppure noi
<antonioa5> Scusami, ma si era interrotto il collegamento
<antonioa5> nannes: ci sei?
<nannes> antonioa5: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1275291/
<antonioa5> FileZilla si blocca al comando LIST.......
<antonioa5> ........... non riesce a leggere la cartella
<antonioa5> .................. poi scade il tempo e il server si disconnette
<nannes> mm e sei sicuro che usi gli stessi dati (user/pass) che hai usato su win?
<antonioa5> Questo succede quando cerco di collegarmi con Ubuntu al server VSFTP..............
<nannes> -.-
<nannes> HO CAPITO
<antonioa5> . con un altro Ubuntu
<nannes> ma QUALE LOGIN / PASS stai usando? Gli stessi che hai usato col pc windows  sì  o  no?
<antonioa5> Si
<antonioa5> Sempre lo stesso
<antonioa5> Ho disabilitato anche il firewall
<antonioa5> A me sembra strano
<nannes> antonioa5: Beh non ti resta che vedere il log di vsftp
<antonioa5> Giusto....
<nannes> Di default sta su /var/log/vsftpd.log   poi non so che hai combinato te
<antonioa5> ... non lo so se ho abilitato i log
<antonioa5> nannes: tanto per chiarire, per adesso sto provando il server con i miei computer
<antonioa5> .adesso vedo se ci sono i log
<marco3333> ok passo a win
<antonioa5> Ecco i log:
<antonioa5> Fri Oct 12 17:14:29 2012 [pid 1] [antonio] OK LOGIN: Client "192.168.0.3"
<antonioa5> Fri Oct 12 19:23:55 2012 [pid 2] CONNECT: Client "192.168.0.3"
<antonioa5> Fri Oct 12 19:23:55 2012 [pid 1] [antonio] OK LOGIN: Client "192.168.0.3"
<antonioa5> Fri Oct 12 19:25:22 2012 [pid 2] CONNECT: Client "192.168.0.3"
<antonioa5> Fri Oct 12 19:25:22 2012 [pid 1] [antonio] OK LOGIN: Client "192.168.0.3"
<FloodBotIt1> antonioa5: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<antonioa5> Fri Oct 12 19:36:23 2012 [pid 2] CONNECT: Client "192.168.0.3"
<naxil> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<nannes> OOOOOOOH FERMA antonioa5
<nannes> !paste | antonioa5
<ubot-it> antonioa5: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<antonioa5> Va bene. Chiedo scusa
<antonioa5> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1275325/
<antonioa5> nannes: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1275325/
<nannes> no no è troppo generico
<nannes> devi aumentare il livello di log
<antonioa5> Lo so anch'io
<antonioa5> C'è qualcosa che blocca la lettura della cartella
<antonioa5> Come si aumenta?  Dal file vsftpd.conf?
<nannes> sì sarà da lì
<antonioa5> Adesso provo
<antonioa5> nannes: forse ho risolto il problema
<antonioa5> ho aperto tutti i canali (INPUT..............) di iptables sui due computer
<antonioa5> ......in effetti ho disabilitato i firewall su i due PC con Ubuntu
<antonioa5> eppure avevo aperto le porte utilizzate da VSFTP
<antonioa5> nannes: grazie per la collaborazione.
<nannes> antonioa5: ehh mica mi pagano, stavo chattando anche altrove
<nannes> eri sarcastico no?
<antonioa5> Assoltamente, sei stato molto gentile.
<nannes> ah no hai risolto XD  Di nulla ....
<antonioa5> Adesso ho il problema delle porte del firewall...............
<antonioa5> ...... devo un po' studiare iptables.................
<antonioa5> . di nuovo grazie.
<nannes> già, iptables va approfondito da soli ;)
<antonioa5> Lo so.............
<XRC7> salve
<XRC7> un informazione su ubuntu
<XRC7> ho installato mozilla thunderbird e voglio sapere se si possono leggere le conversazioni di gruppo su facebook
<DD3my> ciao a tutti
<DD3my> vorrei chiedere come si montano i file .iso con wine
<naxil> perche con wine?
<naxil> che ci devi fare?
<naxil> puoi montre il file su ubuntu.. e poi usare wine
<Muttley_> ciao a tutti. devo connettere un via router 2 pc: da quello con windows xp devo vedere il filesystem di linux. non ho idea di come si faccia... devo usare IP statici. potreste darmi una mano?
<naxil> su linux devi insrtallare samba
<naxil> e devi mettere in sharing la cartella filesystem
<DD3my> naxil, devo usare autocad per quello lo voglio far partire con  wine
<naxil> ti conviene con un cavo crossed collegare direttamente il primo pc con la scheda di rete al secondo pc
<jey> come si può convertire un .MOV in un .avi?
<naxil> jey con ffmpeg
<naxil> se puoi usare windows ti consiglio PAZEERA
<DD3my> naxil, uso ubuntu
<naxil> ffmpeg film.mov film.avi
<naxil> pero devi dare altre impostazioni
<naxil> cerca su google come usare ffmpeg
<naxil> e' solo una riga di comando poi fa tutto da se
<naxil> DDjay.. premi il destro sul file di avvio di autocad e fai AVVIA CON WINE
<Muttley_> naxil: non ho slot ethernet liberi a sufficienza. devo passare necessariamente dal router
<DD3my> naxil, è un file iso e non mi permette di farlo
<DD3my> altrimenti l avrei gia fatto
<naxil> monta la iso con ubuntu
<naxil> dopo la vedi come un hd
<jey> ma mi dà questo, se provo ad installarlo.. Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Errore E: Encountered a section with no Package: header E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise-security_main_i18n_Translation-en E: L'elenco dei pacchetti o il file di stato non può essere letto o aperto.
<naxil> provato con sudo su?
<DD3my> naxil, okei lo vedo come un hd poi cosa faccio?
<naxil> cmq AUTOCAD e' un programma molto complicato.. non basta wine
<naxil> ci vai dentro.. e fai avvia con wine
<naxil> pero te lo dico wine non emula tutto windows!
<jey> ho provato a fare sudo però non va.. :(
<naxil> ti conviene.. installare un virtualizzatore e instalalrci windows dentro
<naxil> magari una versione LITE di windows xp
<naxil> ce ne sono da 150mb
<naxil> conosci VMvare?
<DD3my> naxil, certo lo conosco, pero volevo evitare di virtualizzare visto che non un pc potente
<naxil> ma wine emula solo netframework mi sembra
<naxil> insomma non emula tutto windows
<naxil> autocad e' scritto come?
<naxil> provato con MONO?
<DD3my> naxil, a questo non so risponderti
<naxil> a quale domanda? te ne ho fatte 2
<DD3my> su come è scritto
<DD3my> cos'è mono?
<naxil> perche mono emula le runtime
<naxil> le NET
<naxil> almeno credo
<naxil> DD3my se non hai un pc potente.. che ver di autocad vuoi usare? secondo me wine non ce la fa
<jey> se faccio "sudo apt-get install  libav-tools"  mi dice che l'elenco dei pacchetti o dei file di stato non può essere letto o aperto...
<naxil> cmq puoi usare le winetricks
<DD3my> naxil, autocad 2007
<naxil> si ma autocad usa la scheda 3d
<naxil> ti conviene ti ho detto winxp lite
<naxil> basta che partizioni 10gb
<naxil> anche meno
<naxil> lo installi e via
<naxil> se hai due hd e' meglio che usi uno dove non c'e' ubuntu
<naxil> cmq DD3my vieni in chat
<Muttley_> naxil: non ho raccontato tutto per non tediare eccessivamente, ma ho dei file che escono da un dispositivo e che solo windows può ricevere, sia ethernet. dato che di porte ethernet sui pc ne ho una sola a testa, devo connettere dispositivo, pc windows e ppc linuxtramite router
<naxil> qui si da supporto solo come ubuntu
<naxil> Muttley_,  non so aiutarti bene.. guarda su internet come usare SAMBA tra linux e windows
<naxil> e ti consiglio di mettere senza password
<pippo> ciao come si chiama il sistema ubunto che si carica in virtual da supporto esterno?
<pippo> ho un problema con un netbook che non ha il cd rom
<pippo> dai ragazzi helpppp!!!!!
<DD3my> pippo, intendi fare una live da usb?
<pippo> si voglio far partire la macchina per vedere che c'è che non va
<pippo> in virtual senza sporcare l'hard disk
<DD3my> si non preoccuparti
<DD3my> pippo, devi avere un usb da 4gb in su
<DD3my> poi installa unetbootin
<DD3my> e poi devi scaricare il file .iso di ubuntu
<Muttley_> naxil dicevi a me per la pwd?
<Guest66273> ciao ragazzi non lo direste mai ma sono Fetentone, ciao mibofra e ciao a tutti...stocercando di far capire al mio amico, nuovo utente di Ubuntu come funziona questo canale... ho problemi con la dockbar di cairodock, l'icona delle finestre è troppo attaccata alla dockbar, come faccio ad allontanarla e a restringere la dock?? Grazie!
<pippo> ok grazie, siete preziosi
<Fetentone> E infatti, il buon fetentone chiede a mibofra di aiutare Guest66273
<pippo> ci provo
<DD3my> pippo, appena hai tutti questi elementi, contattami
<DD3my> io sono qui per ora
<pippo> mi metto all'opera okk
<Fetentone> non mi fate fare brutta figura con Guest66273, gli ho detto che è un canale di aiuto gratuito e generoso, ma voi non gli state rispondendo!
<naxil> Guest66273,  fai cosi qui dove scrivi /nick tuonick
<naxil> io scusate ma non so cosa e' kairodock
<DD3my> naxil, il cairodock, se conosci apple e il suo s.o è la barra che si trova in basso
<DD3my> con tutte le icone dei programmi e delle cartelle
<naxil> si ma qui e' ubuntu
<DD3my> naxil, esiste anche per ubuntu infatti
<Diels-Alder> ciao a tutti non riesco a compilare cinepaint 1.3 riuscite ad aiutarmi?
#ubuntu-it 2012-10-13
<mattia93> salve,siccome vorrei passare a ubuntu e eliminare definitivamente windows, vorrei sapere se su ubuntu ha a disposizione programmi tipo eclipse per programmare in java
<matteo_> ragazzi ho installato awn sulla mia Lubuntu 12.04 ma non è andata a buon fine: esiste un modo per ripristinare il sistema a prima dell'installazione?
<matteo_> grazie a tutti
<matteo_> ciao Cristian
<Cristian> buongiorno
<Cristian> olaz a tutti
<Diels-Alder> c'è nessuno?
<Diels-Alder> avrei bisogno di una mano con la compilazione di cinepaint qualche volontario?
<Diels-Alder> nessuno?
<Diels-Alder> make[1]: ingresso nella directory "/home/tux/Scrivania/cinedeb/cinepaint-1.3/libhalf"
<Diels-Alder> /bin/bash: LIBTOOL@: comando non trovato
<Diels-Alder> make[1]: *** [eLut] Errore 127
<Diels-Alder> cosa è?
<_Kalce_> buongiorno a tutti
<nik22> Salve, acrei un problema con l' installazione di ubuntu in una partizione del mio HD, qualcuno saprebbe darmi una mano?
<_Kalce_> ho creato un disco di avvio con dentro lubuntu 12.04 , da installare nel mio netbook , in una chiavetta. La inserisco nel netbook. Lo riavvio, ma non succede nulla . devo mettere le mani nel bios ?
<Stefano_> salve a tutti come posso installare applicazioni win su crossover per ubuntu
<WellSaid> Buon giorno a tutti, avrei bisogno di una mano con un antenna tv della trust che non viene più rilevata
<WellSaid> Buon giorno a tutti, avrei bisogno di una mano con un antenna tv della trust che non viene più rilevata
<Guest67783> ciao raga qualcuno conosce il software mma?
<Guest67783> ?
<WellSaid> Buon giorno a tutti, avrei bisogno di una mano con un antenna tv della trust che non viene più rilevata
<_matteo> ragazzi qualcuno conosce il software mma?
<Holden> !qualcuno | _matteo
<ubot-it> _matteo: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<_matteo> Holden, ok volevo sapere se conoscete mma
<Holden> _matteo, così per parlare o perchè hai un problema con quel software?
<_matteo> vorrei sapere come si installa e se ha una gui
<_matteo> non ho trovato granché sul web..
<Holden> _matteo, hai provato a vedere se è nei repo ufficiali? poi se neanche google ne sa niente mi pare difficile che qualcuno qui lo conosca
<_matteo> Holden, io ho Lubuntu 12.04 come faccio?
<Holden> _matteo, dal software center... con 'apt-cache search mma' vedo questo: mma - Musical Midi Accompaniment generator
<_matteo> Holden, si proprio quello
<_matteo> provo
<_matteo> Holden, a me da terminale con search non mi da nulla
<Holden> !info mma
<ubot-it> Package mma does not exist in precise
<Holden> hmm, strano, qui su lucid c'è
<_matteo> comunque Holden mi sembra che su Lubuntu software center ci sia pochissimo. Potrei usare ubuntu software center?
<Holden> _matteo, prova da terminale,  sudo apt-get install mma
<_matteo> Holden, impossibile trovare il pacchetto
<Holden> _matteo, non so perchè ma sembra che l'abbiano tolto in 12.04
<nannes> !info mma lucid
<ubot-it> mma (source: mma): Musical Midi Accompaniment generator. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12-2 (lucid), package size 1156 kB, installed size 2916 kB
<_matteo> comunque a me interessa sapere se ha una gui oppure se è a riga di comando
<Holden> _matteo, un attimo, vediamo cosa dice apt-cache show
<_matteo> Holden, a me non dice nulla
<Holden> _matteo, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1276498/
<Holden> _matteo, se provi a cercare "Musical Midi Accompaniment generator" su google trova diverse pagine, tra cui quello che sembra il sito ufficiale
<_matteo> Holden, ok ma come mai a me da terminale non mi da nulla?
<_matteo> cosa dovrei aggiornare?
<Holden> _matteo, perchè non è presente nei repository di 12.04
<_matteo> e come li aggiorno?
<_matteo> Holden, c'è un modo per aggiornare i repo?
<nessuno> b giorno
<nessuno> qualcuno in ascolto?
<nessuno> hello?
<nessuno> qualcuno che conosce crunch?3
<massy> buon sabato a tutti
<josepdf> ciao
<josepdf> Qualcuno mi potrebbe aiutare?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | josepdf
<ubot-it> josepdf: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<josepdf> hahah
<josepdf> perchè vedevo calma piatta
<cristian_c> è normale
<josepdf> allora...il mio problema, è che con kubuntu non riesco a connettermi ad internet
<cristian_c> josepdf, come ti connetti solitamente?
<josepdf> l'ho installato ieri sera
<josepdf> e funzionava
<josepdf> sta mattina vado a d accendere e non funzionava più
<josepdf> eppure ieri sera ho fatto dei riavvi
<cristian_c> josepdf, ho fatto una domanda precisa
<josepdf> e mi si connetteva sempre automaticamente
<josepdf> era per spiegarti tutto
<josepdf> =)
<cristian_c> non hai risposto alla domanda però ;)
<josepdf> sempre inautomatico
<cristian_c> e ridagli
<cristian_c> wireless, etherent
<josepdf> aaaaa
<cristian_c> *ethernet
<josepdf> wireless
<cristian_c> router o modem a banda larga?
<cristian_c> cioè adsl o umts?
<josepdf> modem alice 7 Mb
<josepdf> faccio una precisazione
<cristian_c> josepdf, ifocnfig -a da terminale
<cristian_c> *ifoconfig -a
<josepdf> adesso sto usando internet dal mio portatile con kubuntu
<cristian_c> lol
<josepdf> è il fisso che non funziona(ma se passo a windows funziona)
<josepdf> adesso lo faccio
<josepdf> oseph@joseph-amd:~$ *ifconfig -a Comando "*ifconfig" non trovato. Forse si intendeva:  Comando "ifconfig" dal pacchetto "net-tools" (main)  Comando "pifconfig" dal pacchetto "python-ethtool" (universe) *ifconfig: comando non trovato joseph@joseph-amd:~$ ifconfig -a eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr bc:5f:f4:38:b7:f4             UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1           RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame
<cristian_c> !pastebin | josepdf
<ubot-it> josepdf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<josepdf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1276564/
<josepdf> ho incollato qui
<cristian_c> josepdf, né eth né wireless sono attivate, anche se ci sono
<josepdf> se faccio connetti
<josepdf> mi dice no agents were aviabile for this request
<cristian_c> josepdf, sudo iwconfig
<josepdf> prima mi mi apriva il portafoglio di kde
<josepdf> ma l'ho disattivaato(cmq non funzionava anche quello)
<cristian_c> portafoglio?
<cristian_c> portachiavi
<cristian_c> josepdf, non stai spiegando moltissimo la situazione, comunque penso di aver intuito
<josepdf> ok
<josepdf> adesso faccioo iwconfig?
<cristian_c> josepdf, prova senza sudo
<josepdf> fatto
<cristian_c> cosa ti restituisce?
<josepdf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1276591/
<cristian_c> josepdf, il tuo router non è associato alla scheda
<josepdf> non capisco...cosa posso fare?
<cristian_c> josepdf, devi associarlo, asp un attimo
<josepdf> ok
<cristian_c> josepdf, secondo me devi dare la username e la password di sistema
<cristian_c> e lo farà in automatico
<josepdf> cioè
<josepdf> scusami ma è da una settimana che mi sono avvicinato a linux
<cristian_c> josepdf, è probabile che dopo il login non hai dato la password di sistema
<cristian_c> a me sulla 11.04 lo faceva
<cristian_c> e quindi non mi faceva accedere alla rete
<josepdf> non ho impostato una password di sistema
<cristian_c> josepdf, per forza ce l'hai
<josepdf> cioè se faccaio su da terminale
<josepdf> e metto la mia password
<cristian_c> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=502029
<josepdf> dice che è sbagliata
<cristian_c> guarda questo topic
<josepdf> no..sicuramente non è qsto il problema
<josepdf> se sbaglio la pasword non mi fa entrare
<massy> buon pomeriggio gente
<cristian_c> josepdf, quindi digiti la password alla schermata di login?
<massy> volevo chiedrvi, ho un pc con processore a 64bit ed ho scaricato e installato ubuntu a 64bit, anche se sul sito è raccomandata la 32bit... ho fatto bene lo stesso?
<cristian_c> massy, ci può essere qualche problema con hardware molto vecchio che hai driver solo per 32 bit
<cristian_c> *ha i
<massy> ah capito
<massy> allora mi consigli di riformattare tutto ed installare la versione a 32bit
<massy> ?
<josepdf> cristian_c sisi..io al login metto utente e passsword
<josepdf> sto linux mi sa di troppo complicato...è bello maaaa
<nickyitn> hi evryone
<nickyitn> i may have a problem with icon on launch bar
<nickyitn> some of them disappered but they still works and
<massy> josep, ti dico, son passato anche io da poco a linux, è meraviglioso
<nickyitn> the label does appere
<nickyitn> ciao ragazzi non sapevo che si parlasse italiano
<nickyitn> ho un problemino con per icone
<massy> il canale si chiama ubuntu-it
<massy> ehehehehe
<nickyitn> avete ragione  ...
<nickyitn> ciao massy
<massy> anche tu linuxiano?
<nickyitn> si ... da molto ma con scarsi risultati
<nickyitn> in ufficio un mio caro amico mi ha convinto anni fà
<nickyitn> ma non è sempre stato facile
<massy> in verità ti dico che ci ho provato a passare a ubuntu dalla versione 6
<massy> ma era tutto da compilare, ed era ed è tutt'ora la mia febbre gialla
<massy> ora con la 12 è piu facile
<massy> software center
<nickyitn> il credo che ho iziato dalla 8 o 10
<massy> e ti installa tutto, librerie comprerse
<nickyitn> non ricordo bene
<nickyitn> cmq
<nickyitn> ho un problema con le icone
<massy> dimmi se posso
<massy> quale?
<nickyitn> alcune di loro, firefox e system setting
<nickyitn> sono scomperse
<nickyitn> funzionano dalla barra laterale
<nickyitn> ma non si vedono
<nickyitn> altre invece si vedono regolarmente
<cristian_c> josepdf, sei sulla 12.04?
<josepdf> si
<josepdf> adesso ho tipo ripristinato i pacchetti danneggiati
<josepdf> non si sa mai
<cristian_c> josepdf, non ho capito quella cosa del portachiavi
<josepdf> e vado sul network manager
<cristian_c> josepdf, perché danneggiati?
<massy> ah capito quello non so spiegartelo manco io ci devo capire anche io qualcosa, nicky
<josepdf> ma lo stato della connessione è in attesa di autorizzaszione
<josepdf> e c'è il simbolino di una chiave
<josepdf> che poi scomprae
<cristian_c> josepdf, sarebbe utile uno screenshot
<josepdf> ho provato dal boot
<josepdf> nella schermata di ripristino
<josepdf> te ne faccio anche mille
<josepdf> dove li posso postare?
<cristian_c> schermata di ripristino?
<cristian_c> non riesci ad accedere alla schermata di login?
<massy> cristian, scusa non ho letto sopra la risposta, tu che mi consigli? di passare alla 32bit riformattando tutto? oppure tengo la 64 finche va
<cristian_c> massy, oramai la 64 bit è lo standard
<massy> capito
<cristian_c> massy, se non hai hardware vecchio (tipo veccie stampanti che ci devi installare i driver)
<cristian_c> *vecchie
<cristian_c> o roba antiquatissima
<massy> no cristian ho una stampante ultima generazione
<massy> il mio pc è ultima generazione
<massy> processore 64bit, 8gb di ram ddr3
<josepdf> file:///media/PENDRIVE/Documenti/vv4.jpeg
<josepdf> cristian_c
<cristian_c> !image | josepdf
<ubot-it> josepdf: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<josepdf> dove li posso mettere?
<cristian_c> massy, vai con la 64 :) Non ti preoccupare
<massy> cristian_c grazie per la risposta,  lo lascio così
<cristian_c> buon ubuntu
<josepdf> te li posso mandare ad una mail? sono jpeg
<josepdf> e non li posso caricare
<massy> grazie, lo imparerò presto o tardi
<cristian_c> josepdf, uhm, si può fare via irc, ma non so quale porta devo aprire con dcc
<cristian_c> non mi ricordo
<monica> :) ciao a tutti!
<Guest50665> questa è la mi a prima volta qui:)
<Guest50665> sto inslattando anche io ubuntu sulmio notebook!
<Guest50665> ho appena invaito il programma dalla chiavetta con la applicazione installata come mi hanno brillantemente suggerito nel forum... ed adesso sto provando ubuntu ma il mouse tab non funziona...
<cristian_c> Guest50665, mouse tab?
<Guest50665> si il touch
<Guest50665> sorry
<Guest50665> non  mi si muove la freccetta ...
<Guest50665> mmmh ora sono uscita dalla sessione e mi chiede la pass de login...
<Guest50665> e non la so;)
<micheg> il touch su un mouse? forse sul touchpad?
<micheg> su ubuntu 12.04 il modo più semplice è: impostazioni, tastiera e mouse, abilita i click del mouse con il touchpad, non dissimile da come faresti su windows o osx.
<Guest50665> ok ragazzi riavviato e ora il mouse funziona...
<Guest50665> grazie lo stesso micheg
<Guest50665> eehehehhehe
<Guest50665> si il touchpad
<Guest50665> :)
<micheg> e comunque sulla live lo username è ubuntu è la password è vuota, se avessi letto la wiki lo sapresti. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD
<micheg> provare una cosa senza leggere le istruzioni non è mai una buona idea.
<nannes> -.-' Che noia le istruzioni micheg! Io ho imparato senza! Ognuno ha il suo modo, non c'è bisogno di fare il maestrino
<Guest50665> io ci provo a leggere ma qui è un univeros:)
<Guest50665> universo:) piano piano ci arrivo... ora sto facendo l'installazione e sto vedendo s e ci capisco qualcosa con le partizioni...
<micheg> non ho fatto il maestrino, le ho dato la risposta e messo un link alla guida, il modo senza istruzioni è distruttivo (se non sai cosa è una partizione puoi distruggere dati preziosi) e invadente, il canale serve per richieste di aiuto ma non è supporto terra terra dove bisogna ripetere all'infinito le stesse cose che sono online e liberamente accessibili.
<cristian_c> micheg, insomma, ci sono procedura la cui esecuzione è complessa
<cristian_c> *procedure
<micheg> ovviamente per quello avevo tirato in ballo le richieste terra terra
<micheg> la password e lo user del live cd ad esempio sono riportare eh
<micheg> per dire.
<cristian_c> micheg, installare una stampante di rete con cups, un po' meno ad esempio
<cristian_c> sambia, ipp e roba varia
<micheg> verissimo
<micheg> perché è un operazione complessa. lo è anche su altri sistemi
<cristian_c> *samba
<cristian_c> lì la doc aiuta pochissimo
<micheg> anche se a dire il vero sull'ultima ubuntu ho solo messo ip e modello. per samba mi rifaccio sempre a linux server per l'amministratore di rete edito da apogeo, ma fortunatamente non mi capita spesso
<micheg> anzi mi è capitato 3 volte dal 1999
<micheg> avendo solo macchine linux faccio prima con netcat a trasferire i file quando mi serve.
<micheg> ma il libro dell'apogeo è molto buono gli faccio pubblicità ;-)
<micheg> it's coffee time!
<Guest50665> scusate ragazzi ho bisogno di una mano... stavo installando ubuntu e mi è apparso questo messaggio : impossibile installare GRUB su/dev/sdb Esecuzione di <<grub-install/dev/sdb>> non riuscita questo è un errore fatale
<Guest50665> che faccio?
<nannes> Guest50665: L'installazione del boot-loader (GRUB) avviene alla fine del processo di ubuntu. Quindi puoi pure proseguire e aggiustare il danno una volta riavviato.
<nannes> !grub | Per aggiustare, leggi queste guide --->
<ubot-it> Per aggiustare, leggi queste guide --->: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<nannes> Guest50665 ^
<Guest50665> grazie nannes e ubot-it
<Guest50665> proseguo allora
<mattia93> salve, vorrei formattare il pc e installare ubuntu...una volta che avvio ubuntu da cd posso formattare direttamente da li oppure mi conviene formattare attraverso il bios e installare successivamente ubuntu...ho l hard disk diviso in due partizioni
<enzotib> mattia93, il programma di installazione è in grado di fare tutto
<enzotib> !installazione | mattia93
<ubot-it> mattia93: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<MichelePRC> ciao ragazzi volevo porvi una domanda al volo... vorrei installare sul mio notebook che ha come s.o win 7 xubuntu (ultima release) ed ho già scaricato il file iso dal sito ufficiale xubuntu... ho anche masterizzato il file iso su un dvd
<MichelePRC> pero quando riavvio il pc non mi fa partire l installazione
<MichelePRC> come mai?
<micheg> hai eseguita una masterizzazione dell'immagine? o ti sei limitato a copiare il file sul dvd? il tuo bios è configurato per avviare un sistema da dvd?
<aLexX__> Ciao a tutti
<aLexX__> C'è qualche anima pia che riesce ad aiutarmi con la mia scheda di rete? )=
<aLexX__> Non capisco perchè ma, dopo aver installato ubuntu più volte, partendo dalla versione 12.04 ed ora passando alla 10.10 non mi rileva la scheda di rete.
<aLexX__> So solo che tutto questo installa e disinstallare mi ha devastato l'hdd, infatti mi segnala un settore da seppellire.
<aLexX__> Whoooooooohoooooooooo
<aLexX__> C'è nessuno?!?!
<cristian_c> aLexX__, 10.10?
<massy> salve
<aLexX__> 10.04, scusami
<massy> salve ragazzi come al solito ho un piccolo problema con un pacchetto tar.gz, chi è così gentile di aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> aLexX__, se è nuova ci sta
<cristian_c> massy, è un programma da installare?
<aLexX__> In che senso?
<massy> si cristian
<massy> cristian ma finisci prima alex che ce prima di me
<aLexX__> Non preoccuparti massy (: Io stò cercando di installare gli aggiornamenti... credo sia questo il problema ;)
<massy> ah sorry alex
<aLexX__> Intanto stò anche cercando una rom per il mio Ideos ^^ Quindi fai tu ;)
<massy> mmm
<massy> rom = gioco?
<aLexX__> Rom = "Sistema operativo"
<massy> ah nacc la mia ignoranza
<massy> ahahahah
<aLexX__> ;)
<aLexX__> comunque, Cristian, non ho ben capito cosa intendevi per "se è nuova ci sta"
<massy> cmq qua formula la domanda .... ho scaricato un pacchetto chiamato teknap13g.tar.gz e ho provato a scompattarlo con quei 4 comandi che ieri DD3my mi ha dato  ... ma senza risultato ehehehehe
<massy> need help
<aLexX__> massy, guarda in privato ;)
<massy> uffi
<massy> ghiuto
<DD3my> massy, ancora problemi?
<massy> si guarda ti chiedo scusa porta pazienza
<DD3my> massy, ahah vai tranquillo
<massy> non volevo neanche entrare qua e chiedere aiuto, ma ...
<DD3my> massy, che problemi ci sono ora?
<massy> vengo in pvt così ti spiego
<DD3my> configurazione?
<massy> si perche lho scompattato da solo col comando zxvf
<massy> da terminale
<massy> ehehehehe
<massy> so stat brav
<DD3my> pero noi l installazione l avevamo gia fatta
<DD3my> dovevi occuparti della configurazione che dovevi fare te
<DD3my> visto che dovevi mettere ip ecc
<massy> si ma dentro ci son na marea di file diversi da quelli dell'altra volta
<massy> se vuoi ti posto una figura, se solo sapessi come fare
<massy> ehehehe
<DD3my> !imagebin
<ubot-it> Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<DD3my> massy, per fare la schermata clicca Fn+ Stamp
<massy> arrivo ne
<massy> meraviglioso ehehehehe
<massy> mi sto sempre piu innamorando di ubuntu ahahahaha
<massy> ammoere mio
<enzotib> massy, non intenderai mica usarlo qui dentro?
<massy> cosa?
<massy> il comando?? no assolutamente
<enzotib> massy, no teknap comte bo
<enzotib> uff
<enzotib> massy, no teknap come bot
<massy> no sul server di un amico mio
<massy> traqnuillo enzo
<enzotib> ok
<massy> be safe ehehehe
<massy> ecco il link postato http://imagebin.org/231836
<massy> come puoi vedere DD3my, ho usato quei 3 comandi che mi hai dato ieri e anche spiegato bene
<alexx__> Sono tornato :P
<alexx__> Volevo solo dire a  Cristian che sono riuscito a configurare la scheda dii rete ^^ si era scollegata dentro il pc (: Appena l'ho collegata ho installato il firmware ed è andata alla grande ^^
<alexx__> Spero che massy sia riuscito nella sua impresa :P
<alexx__> Però ora vi rivolgo un'altra piccola domanda... che qualcuno di voi conosca, c'è qualche programma per ubuntu che mi permetta di programmare in visual basic o visual studio^^
<alexx__> ???
<aLexX___> Lo devo prendere come un no? <.<
<cristian_c> aLexX__, scusa per prima
<cristian_c> avevo delle faccende domestiche da fare :D
<aLexX___> Non preoccuparti (: Non avresti potuto far nulla ^^
<aLexX___> Si era proprio scollegato il cavetto interno ahahah
<OverMe> aLexX___, al massimo in c# con monodevelop
<OverMe> niente visual basic
<aLexX___> Si, è come pensi. Ho aperto il pc per esasperazione.
<aLexX___> Ah capito, ed in java?
<enzotib> gambas?
<enzotib> qualcosa del genere mi ricordo
<cristian_c> è gambas
<aLexX___> mmm... Quindi mi state dicendo che devo imparare il java perchè non posso programmare in vb? <.< Ottimo.
<cristian_c> riprende i costrutti del basic
<aLexX___> buono a sapersi ç_ç
<cristian_c> no, gambas
<aLexX___> ah, è proprio un linguaggio??
<enzotib> beh, programmare in VB nel 2012 è come darsi un calcio nelle balle
<cristian_c> lol
<aLexX___> Il problema è che se non programmo in vb nel 2012 il calcio nelle balle me lo da il mio professore <.<
<enzotib> e se proprio devi, usi windows e basta
<cristian_c> aLexX, gambas ha una buona community
<aLexX___> E volendo, poi, potrei anche creare eseguibili per winzoz con quello? Oppure sono limitato al linux?
<cristian_c> boh, penso di sì
<aLexX___> Il bho non mi piace ç_ç
<cristian_c> non ci metto la mano sul fuoco, ma sì
<cristian_c> bob
<aLexX___> Ok, mi metto a pregare san google!
<enzotib> !gambas | aLexX___
<ubot-it> aLexX___: gambas is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/Gambas
<cristian_c> san wiki
<aLexX___> ci sono già asd
<aLexX___> Yeeeeeeee... Dopo aver fatto il wipe di tutto al telefono, mi sono accorto che la rom che avevo scaricato non funge :D Che bello!
<aLexX___> Ecco cosa succede mentre uno cerca un linguaggio di programmazione velocemente sul pc, cerca di aggiustare il wifi e mentre cerca di cambiare rom al telefono.
<aLexX___> <.<
<massy> hai mai provato harry potter? ehehehehe il maghetto?
<massy> scherzo
<aLexX___> Non mi uccidete, ma per programmare in java, c'è un'oracle o qualcosa di simile?
<aLexX___> Oracle, si ciao. Un eclipse?
<Fabrizio_64> sera
<aLexX___> Salve
<Fabrizio_64> scusate ho questo problema con amule http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1277143/
<cristian_c> aLexX__, se non sbaglio c'è sia eclipse che netbeans
<cristian_c> se vuoi un ide
<cristian_c> o il classico editor di testo
<aLexX___> Capito (: Grazie ^^
<aLexX___> Altra domandina, se non rischio la decapitazione :P Allora ho scaricato un'archivio rpm, come lo installo? E' la jdk Java...
<cristian_c> aLexX__, sarebbe meglio usar eil deb se esiste
<cristian_c> aLexX__, se non esiste proprio, usa alien
<cristian_c> !alien | aLexX___
<ubot-it> aLexX___: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Alien
<aLexX___> Grazie (:
<aLexX___> Che differenza c'è tra il deb e alien???
<Fabrizio_64> qualcuno ha qualche consiglio per il mio problema su amule?? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1277143/
<aLexX___> No, mi dispiace... sono utente linux da ieri sera xD
<lollo64it> Fabrizio_64: se ho capito bene devi cambiare la configurazione della temp directory
<Fabrizio_64> si, il problema è che ho installato il SO su un hard disk SSD e volevo mettere i temp e i files scaricati in altro hard disk eide. Nelle impostazioni cambio come voglio, riavvio e ho quell'errore e mi torna tutto come non avessi modificato nulla. ovviamente monto l'hard disk prima
<enzotib> Fabrizio_64, e quali sono i permessi sulla dir dell'altro HD?
<enzotib> aLexX___, DEB è un formato di pacchetti, ALIEN è un programma
<Fabrizio_64> come faccio avederli? :(
<enzotib> Fabrizio_64, ls -l /path/to/dir
<enzotib> Fabrizio_64, ls -ld /path/to/dir
<Fabrizio_64> come faccio avederli? :( enzotib
<enzotib> (meglio con il -d)
<enzotib> aLexX___, un programma che converte RPM to DEB
<aLexX___> Sisi (: Notato... Stl installando alien e fakeroot ;)
<aLexX___> Grazie!!
<aLexX___> Comunque, qual'è la cartella root qui su ubuntu??
<Fabrizio_64> enzotib scusa l'ignoranza ma come faccio a cambiare disco?? dal home al secondo disco interno?
<Fabrizio_64> .
<enzotib> Fabrizio_64, il secondo disco appare probabilmente sotto /media
<enzotib> Fabrizio_64, per vederlo esegui il comando "mount" senza opzioni
<enzotib> Fabrizio_64, e mostra l'output su pastebin
<enzotib> !pastebin | Fabrizio_64
<ubot-it> Fabrizio_64: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<aLexX___> Enzo, dove devo mettere l'archivio per estrarlo? Sulla scrivania??
<enzotib> aLexX___, non è importante, cosa vuoi fare esattamente?
<aLexX___> Installare il pacchetto jdk Java
<enzotib> aLexX___, il java dei repo non va bene?
<aLexX___> No, mi servono i develop per app android ;)
<aLexX___> Ragazzi... Nessuno che mi può aiutare??
<enzotib> aLexX___, non è un problema specifico di ubuntu, meglio se chiedi in chat
<enzotib> !chat | aLexX___
<ubot-it> aLexX___: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<aLexX___> Ok sorry... (: Ciau
<xtb> help pliz^^
<nannes> xtb: ??
<xtb> è difficile trovare qualcuno che risponda
<nannes> xtb: non vedo la tua domanda .S
<xtb> arruva
<xtb> ho una connessione adsl con le sue cose, perché funzioni in windows dovevo andare in connessione rete senza fili--> proprietà, protocollo tcp/ip proprietà
<xtb> e dirgli gli indirizzi dei server dns da utilizzare
<xtb> con ubuntu come faccio? O_O
<nannes> E' pure più semplice di win! Apri il Network Manager  (dal menu, si chiama 'connessioni di rete') , poi selezioni la rete senza fili e fai "Modifica"
<nannes> Comunque aspetta un attimo .. Sicuro di dover mettere solo il dns, e non anche gli ip statici?
<xtb> aspe, qui mi sa che sbaglio qualcosa già all'inizio
<xtb> son sicuro che devo metter dns preferito e anche dns alternativo, e poi non so perché ma va
<nannes> xtb: E quali dns dovresti mettere?
<xtb> 8.8.8.8 e 8.8.4.4
<nannes> mmh quelli di google. vabeh, anche se io consiglio gli openDNS
<nannes> !opendns
<ubot-it> Gli indirizzi ip di Opendns sono 208.67.222.222 e 208.67.222.220. Per ulteriori informazioni: http://www.opendns.com/ oppure http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OpenDNS
<xtb> non chiedermi perché, abbiam telefonato alla compagnia telefonica e non hanno trovato soluzione migliore :D
<xtb> aspe, partiamo dall'inizio, che io nemmeno a connessioni di rete arrivo:/ i feel stupid
<nannes> xtb: scommetto che è alice
<xtb> lol, sai che non lo so? non lo pago io
<nannes> :/
<xtb> spiegamelo come a un deficente, perdona, cosa intendiamo per il menù?
<xtb> non le impostazioni di sistema, no
<nannes> -.- xtb proviamo la strada più breve? Apri il terminale, ti do un comando ed è fatto ;)
<xtb> ma devo sapere dove cacchio è sto menù XD
<nannes> Il terminale lo sai aprire?  Ctrl + Alt + T
<xtb> non lo sapevo aprire ma ovviamente ora si è aperto
<nannes> xtb: copia / incolla questo comando (col mouse, perchè se fai ctrl C/V  non fa nel terminale)
<xtb> lo copio a mano, ho due computer, quello con ubuntu non è collegato, non sarei qui
<superrobyy> ciao
<nannes> echo -e "nameserver 208.67.222.222\nnameserver 208.67.220.220"|sudo tee /etc/resolv.conf && sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<enzotib> uhm, nannes, funziona anche con le ultime versioni di ubuntu?
<xtb> come non detto, fo in un altro modo, arrivo-.-
<nannes> enzotib: funzionare, funziona. Poi appena si collega le faccio cambiare anche il dhclient
<superrobyy> ragazzi ma se una periferica viene riconosciuta su una distro e su un altra no, dipende dal kernel?
<enzotib> superrobyy, credo di sì
<nannes> superrobyy: Ovvio che è il kernel ad occuparsi del "middle level" tra hardware e software
<superrobyy> Quindi aggiornando il kernel risolverei tutto?
<nannes> Non necessariamente
<nannes> Di che periferica si tratta?
<superrobyy> Un chiavetta per rilevare le reti WiFi, dato che il mio PC e' sprovvisto della scheda WLAN
<superrobyy> E' una periferiche necessaria perche' altrimenti verrei impossibilitato all'uso della rete
<nannes> superrobyy: Spara il modello
<superrobyy> Sitecom 300N
<nannes> Non sei preciso, ci sono diversi modelli di Sitecom 300n
<superrobyy> Ok aspetta un secondo.
<superrobyy> WL-302
<superrobyy> Sitecom USB Adapter 300N WL-302
<nannes> superrobyy: Se ce l'hai in mano, faresti un favore ad inserirla nel pc (ubuntu) nel quale stai adesso, poi scrivi un comando
<nannes> *scrivere
<nannes> (comunque non sembra per niente recente, ubuntu 12 dovrebbe riconoscerla senza difficoltà)
<superrobyy> Ora sto usando Mint, ma cmq si basa su Ubuntu. La chiavetta e' gia' inserita e la sto utilizzando proprio ora.
<superrobyy> Si, ma infatti Ubuntu e Mint la riconoscono.
<enzotib> superrobyy, però qui non si dà supporto a mint
<nannes> superrobyy:   sudo apt-get install pastebinit && lspci -nnk|grep -EiA3 'net|wlan|wifi'
<enzotib> superrobyy, e quale distro non la riconosce?
<nannes> enzotib: ha detto che il supporto è per il pc ubuntu, ora con mint sta navigando con quella penna!
<enzotib> nannes, ha detto che ubuntu la riconosce, mi pare
<superrobyy> Esatto
<nannes> superrobyy: ??
<enzotib> quindi, chi è che NON la riconosce
<superrobyy> Su debian invece no. So bene che c'e' il canale IRC di debian, la mia era una domanda generica. "Puo' dipendere dal kernel?". Perche' ho notato che Debian (6.0) usa la versione 2.6.x mentre ubuntu (11-12) usa la 3.2.x
<nannes> -.-
<xtb> no XD
<nannes> xtb: ooh sei ancora vivo?
<xtb> allora, senti :D perdonami ma io col terminale e a ricopiare tutto a mano faccio un casino, e poi voglio sapere dove cacchio sta questo connessioni di rete
<xtb> perché cacchio non lo trovo?
<nannes> xtb: che versione hai di ubuntu? quella con la dash o quella con il pannello superiore?
<xtb> con il dash, l'ultima
<nannes> allora premi in quella schifosissima dash e scrivi  "conn"
<nannes> lol
<xtb> oh porca trota :D vero, trovato
<nannes> se ancora non l'hai tradotto in italiano,  devi scrivere  "net"  e aprire "network manager"
<nannes> ooh
<xtb> e adesso?
<nannes> adesso vai su impostazioni ipv4 e metti manuali
<nannes> (però credo servirà mettere anche IP del computer e IP del gateway (modem)
<Cristian> sera
<xtb> con connessioni etc mi appare via cavo / senza fili/ banda larga mobile/vpn/dsl
<nannes> xtb: beh è ovvio che dovrai pigliare quella che stai usando!  wifi hai detto?
<xtb> sì, quindi senza fili
<nannes> ↑↑
<xtb> poi clicco la rete che sto usando
<nannes> ↑↑
<xtb> impostazioni IPv4
<xtb> metodo manuale
<xtb> e qui mi fermo
<xtb> :D
<nannes> xtb: hai visto la riga "Server DNS" ?
<xtb> yep
<nannes> scrivi questo --->   208.67.222.222, 208.67.220.220
<xtb> done
<xtb> questo è parlar chiaro :D
<xtb> altro in qualcuno degli altri campi?
<nannes> Beh, dovresti scrivere IP, gateway e netmask
<nannes> xtb: Ora sei connesso allo stesso modem/router in questione?
<xtb> sì, quindi li trovo con informazioni connessione?
<xtb> mumble, faccio aggiungi
<nannes> ?? fermo .. voglio solo farti controllare da WIN (visto che ora sei su win) qual è l' IP del router , e quale l'IP del pc
<xtb> lol, ok
<xtb> non aggiungo niente
<nannes> xtb: devi andare su connessioni di rete, prendere la wifi e mettere "Stato" oppure "dettagli" (non ricordo, non uso win da troppo). Dopodichè fare uno screenshot con il tasto STAMP, incollarlo su Paint, salvarlo e spedirlo su http://imagebin.org
<nannes> Ovviamente nella schermata dovranno esserci tutti i dettagli della connessione!
<nannes> xtb: è una schermata come questa http://www.home-network-help.com/images/network-connection-details.jpg
<nannes> xtb: Se non hai voglia di fare lo screenshot, semplicemente annota con carta e penna
<xtb> ce la sto facendo :D so che non ti fidi ma ce la posso fare
<Cristian> niente audio non funziona ---
<nannes> Cristian: scheda video?
<Cristian> 6950
<nannes> driver proprietari ATI abilitati?
<Cristian> non ci stanno nammes
<nannes> e allora non so se con gli open puoi
<nannes> Cristian: quindi stai usando i radeonHD ?
<Cristian> si nammes
<xtb> http://imagebin.org/231845
<nannes> xtb: ottimo :D non resta che impostare l'altro
<xtb> alleluia :/
<nannes> fai così:  IP ---> 192.168.2.4    GATEWAY ---> 192.168.2.1     NETMASK ---> 255.255.255.0
<xtb> fatto, altro?
<nannes> nulla, basta riavviare la connessione adesso ;)  ;)  (sempre che mi abbia ascoltato prima quando ti ho fatto mettere i DNS)
<xtb> oh guarda che io ascolto! magari non capisco ma ascolto!
<xtb> faccio salva, la disconnetto e la riconnetto
<nannes> yes
<xtb> funziona! ti amo! :D
<freesky77> ciaoo
<xtb> fratello, o sorella, o quel che cavolo sei, ti sono fottutamente riconoscente U_U
<nannes> pahaha era roba semplice! :D  Di nulla comunque !
<xtb> grazie ancora, sia benedetta la tua mano, e non mandare più le matricole come me a fare le cose da terminale, che li fai solo smandrappare peggio :D
<nannes> ahha c'era solo un comando da ricopiare :P
<nannes> secondo me avresti fatto più in fretta :P
<xtb> no no, col cacchio, è che voi smanettoni avete la fissa di far tutto da lì XD
<xtb> grazie ancora, buona serata ;)
<mattia> c'è qualcuno che può darmi una mano?
<nannes> mattia: che c'è, spara
<mattia> ho due partizioni sul mio hd e vorrei sapere se mi conviene formattare tutto (perchè ho windows ma voglio cambiare) oppure seguire la procedura guidata dell'installazione di ubuntu
<nannes> mattia: Il mio consiglio? Formattare tutto. Ma solo DOPO aver provato ubuntu in Live, per vedere se tutte le periferiche vengono riconosciute correttamente
<mattia> nannes:siccome non ho mai formattato tutto come dovrei fare? anche per eliminare le due partizioni? e se tipo non riconosce la scheda video non dovrei installare i driver??
<nannes> mattia: E' semplice, tu non devi fare niente perchè fa tutto il programma d'installazione ubuntu
<Guest96739> c'è nessuno?
<nannes> mattia:   Basta scegliere  "Sostituisci windows con Ubuntu", e il programma formatta tutto e ci mette ubuntu
<nannes> mattia: Però, come ho già detto, conviene prima PROVARLO in modalità live
<Guest96739> ti riferisci alla LTS?
<mattia> nannes: il problema è che ho due partizioni..le formatta entrambe? per i driver invece li scarica automaticamente durante l'installazione?
<nannes> mattia: no, se oltre a windows ne hai altre non dovrebbe toccarle.  Sostituisce windows e basta. Per i driver ti ho detto per la centesima volta che devi provare il cd in Live  (basta cliccare "Prova ubuntu senza installarlo")
<nannes> !nessuno| Guest96739
<ubot-it> Guest96739: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<nannes> !qualcuno | Guest96739
<ubot-it> Guest96739: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Guest96739> oh scusa eh ma ho scelto un canale a caso e da un bel pezzo nessuno scriveva niente così ho chiesto
<nannes> ah lol
<nannes> Guest96739: allora joina ##italiano  ;)
<nannes> ahha
<Guest96739> e che canale è?
<mattia> nannes: grazie mille..gia l'ho provato in Live e non dovrebbe mi ha dato problemi
<nannes> mattia: come scusa?
<hzd> salve
<mattia> nannes: sorry :) non mi ha dato problemi...dovrebbe essere tutto funzionante
<pdor> ciao nessuno mi sa dire che comando della tastiera equivale al clic sinistro del mouse in calc?
<nannes> ancora pdor .. fatti la macro con la guida che ti ho linkato ieri
<pdor> ma e' arabo:)
<nannes> -.-
<pdor> e mi sembra piu facile
<nannes> vabè se vuoi perder tempo a cercare sta roba, prego XD
<pdor> dietro a quello ci perderei mesi
<pdor> e non funzionerebbe
<pdor> non ho nemmeno capioto a cosa serve
<Guest96739> ciao qualcuno sa dirmi come usare john ?
<pdor> non e' che so poi tanto l'inglese
<nannes> LOL vabeh lasciam perd xD
<nannes> Guest96739: john che?
<Guest96739> john the ripper è un pacchetto per testare le password (e craccarle) col brute-force
<nannes> ah
<nannes> !john
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'john'
<nannes> !info john
<ubot-it> john (source: john): active password cracking tool. In component main, is optional. Version 1.7.8-1 (precise), package size 353 kB, installed size 972 kB
<nannes> beh Guest96739, cercati una guida su google che è pieo
<nannes> *pieno
<pdor> idem per le tabelle arcobaleno vero?
<Guest96739> si ho cercato ma non ho capito molto!
<nannes> comunque sia jonh the ripper fa schifo, usa ophcrack
<nannes> con le raimbow tables
<blackfire> backtrack com'è ?
<pdor> dove si prende ophcrack?
<pdor> si usa dentro gerix?
<nannes> beh provalo blackfire! E' un OS fatto per il pen-testing ! pieno di tools! e ha un kernel modificato per riconoscere ed usare in modalità master la maggior parte degli adattatori wireless esistenti
<nannes> pdor: cerca su google
<pdor> per me backtrack va meglio di ubuntu:)
<nannes> !chat | pdor blackfire
<ubot-it> pdor blackfire: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<hzd> salve
<nannes> !ciao | hzd
<ubot-it> hzd: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<hzd> grazie
<hzd> nannes per una informazione posso chiedere a te?
<nannes> sì dimmi pure
<hzd> che versione di linux ubuntu si puo installare su chiavetta?
<nannes> tutte
<hzd> e per come programma cosa posso usare x far partire le iso?
<hzd> Universal-USB-Installer-1.8.6.9
<nannes> Le ISO non vanno "fatte partire", ma vanno "scritte/masterizzate" su cd o pennina
<nannes> !usb | hzd
<ubot-it> hzd: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<hzd> grazie
<hzd> grazie nannes adesso provo
<nannes> nada
<hzd> posso anche installarlo su hardisk esterno direttamente ?
<nannes> mm "direttamente" no. Devi prima scriverlo su un supporto leggibile al boot
<hzd> quindi masterizzarlo in iso per hardisk esterno
<nannes> no no, non ci capiamo
<nannes> La ISO non è altro che un archivio pieno di files.  Ma questi files sono quelli d'INSTALLAZIONE, non quelli per l'uso
<hzd> ok
<hzd> scusami nannes non sono praticissimo
<nannes> Questo vuol dire che quando scrivi la ISO su un supporto, stai mettendo in quel supporto i files necessari per INSTALLARE ubuntu da qualche parte!!
<nannes> Però c'è da dire che, facendo come dici tu, è possibile utilizzarlo ma SOLO in modalità Live
<hzd> capito
<hzd> adesso provo installarlo su chiavetta usb
<degli> http://www.ebay.it/itm/Docking-Station-carica-batteria-Dock-usb-originale-per-Samsung-Galaxy-S3-Note-S2-/170923353533?pt=Centraline_Filtri_Adattatori_Skype&hash=item27cbd365bd
<nannes> !spam | degli
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'spam'
<nannes> !troll | degli
<ubot-it> degli: Trollare è un comportamento considerato fastidioso dagli altri utenti del canale. Questo include andare offtopic o chiedere la stessa cosa piu volte ottenendo risposte ma non considerarle, e questi non sono i soli comportamenti che possono essere considerati da troll. Per favore leggi /msg ubot-it irc - se questo riguarda te, potresti ritrovarti fuori dal canale.
<degli> lol
<nannes> degli: mi hai capito ;)
<degli> nannes: nastroLOL
<hzd> grazie nannes per aiuto ciao a tutti
<nannes> ciau
<piero55> part
<blackfire> qualcuno sa dirmi come si usa ophcrack?
<mibofra> blackfire : devi recuperare quindi la password di un sistema win ?
<mibofra> !chat | blackfire
<ubot-it> blackfire: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<blackfire> vorrei sapere come si usa in generale
<nannes> blackfire: Scarica le rainbow tables e lascialo macinare. Comunque è pieno di guide il web
<nannes> (prima dovresti un-shadow(are) le passwords)
<mibofra> blackfire : scarichi la rainbow tables per il sistema win dal quale devi recuperare la password
<nannes> per il sistema win? lol
<blackfire> cosa sono le rainbow tables di preciso? :)
<nannes> blackfire: e usalo sto google
<Thd> lol
<nannes> oppure frequenta un bar di informatici e chiadi lì , se vuoi proprio un discorso con qualcuno lol
<mibofra> nannes: con le tables per win xp di sicuro non recupera la password di un sistema win 7 .
<blackfire> lo uso ma si impara meglio con un essere umano che spiega rispetto ad una pagina web -_-'
<blackfire> nannes: l'avevo intuito........
<nannes> blackfire: esiste anche l' open-source cafè :D  non mi ricordo se a Milano o Torino ma ne ho sentito parlare  lol
<nannes> vai lì e chiedi lol
<nannes> così hai anche un rapporto diretto, senza computers di mezzo  lol
<Thd> nannes, hai un pò di tempo per ascoltare i miei problemi con ubuntu? :D
<pdor> ciao scusate...nessuno sa che comando della tastiera e' equivalente al clic sinistro del mouse? su un collegamento ipertestuale in calc
<nannes> Thd: dimmi dimmi :=)
<nannes> pdor: se rispondo poi non chiedi più nulla su calc?
<Thd> ho da poco installato ubuntu (10.qualcosa a 64 bit) e dopo due-tre volte che l'ho avviato senza apportare sostanziali modifiche(ho solo installato qualche pacchetto), non mi si avvia più..il caricamento si blocca alla schermata con la scritta "Ubuntu" ...ed ho provato quindi a premere Esc, o qualche altro tasto, mi compare una schermata nera dove l'ultima riga scritta è "Checking Battery state".
<Thd> E' previsto qualche modo per recuperare la versione di ubuntu senza cd?
<nannes> Thd: Prima di perdere tempo ti chiedo: c'è qualcosa lì dentro che vale la pena recuperare oppure puoi installare il nuovo ubuntu senza storie?
<nannes> perchè la tua versione è vecchia
<Thd> ( nannes )
<Thd> non molto, tuttavia mi serve abbastanza urgentemente
<Thd> e non ho la possibilità di procurarmi cd vuoti xD
<nannes> Thd: per problemi di boot si analizza il dmesg
<nannes> comunque se dici di aver installato "qualche pacchetto" il problema deriva da quello
<nannes> ora la domandda è QUALI pacchetti? :D
<Thd> c'è modo di 'rimuoverli'? ..al momento nemmeno ricordo cosa ci misi
<nannes> male
<nannes> beh puoi provare a guardare la bash_history che ti dice quali comandi hai fatto
<nannes> altrimenti c'è anche la cache di apt
<nannes> comunque al tuo posto non perderei neanche un secondo, prenderei una pennetta USB e metterei la nuova versione di  Lubuntu o Ubuntu che sia
<Thd> volendo, credo di riuscire a ricavare la lista dei download
<Thd> ho provato con l'hard disk esterno
<Thd> ci ho messo grub4dos, o qualcosa di simile, tuttavia
<Thd> mi dice che l'immagine è troppo grande per la memoria
<Thd> credo si riferisca alla ram
<Thd> perchè ho letto che il programmino tendesse a caricare tutto lì sopra
<nannes> grub4dos ????? che combini? fai un'installazione normalissima
<nannes> !usb | Thd
<ubot-it> Thd: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<Thd> uhm..
<Thd> ottimo
<Thd> grazie nannes :D
<pdor> nannes: se mi dai la risposta certo che no
<pdor> nannes: ma se lo sai perche' non ne lo hai detto prima?
<nannes> pdor: No ti ho già detto che per calc devi farti la macro
<nannes> comunque se vuoi emulare il clic del mouse con la tastiera c'è un programma per farlo
<pdor> mhh non  credo che la macro la veda come non vede il mouse
<pdor> se c'e' un programma vuol dire che non esiste una combinazione
<pdor> ma non e' possibboli
<nannes> ovvio che no
<nannes> son due sistemi di input diversi
<nannes> tastiera è tastiera
<nannes> mouse è mouse
<pdor> shift f10 e' il clic destro
<nannes> con quel programma puoi emulare
<pdor> perche' non deve esserci anche il clic sinistro?
<nannes> comunque stai dicendo castronerie, con la macro lo puoi fare eccome (far partire un suono all'apertura del documento). Esistono proprio per quello!!!!!
<nannes> il fatto è che tu sei pigro e non hai voglia di leeggere il link (in inglese) che ti ho dato :P
<pdor> ma non devo aprirlo all'apertura del documento
<pdor> il file.wav deve partire quando si verifica una certa condizione
<nannes> beh è uguale, lo puoi far anche in quel caso
<nannes> le macro esistono proprio per quello
<nannes> !!!
<pdor> si e i linguaggi esistono per fare delle caste
<pdor> una estensione o plugin che consente a libreoffice  di registrare anche i movimenti del mouse in macro registra??
<Thd> nannes, pare che il link presupponga che io abbia ubuntu
<nannes> !unetbootin | Thd, giusto scusami! usa questo _----->
<ubot-it> Thd, giusto scusami! usa questo _----->: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Unetbootin
<Thd> grazie nannes, hai salvato un giovane universitario :D
<nannes> di nulla!
<zaganator> ciao ragazzi vorrei usare la sincronizzazione tra pc in ubuntu ma non so come fare per rendere il log in automatico di U software Center
<zaganator> serve vero il log in ??
<onebitxajax> ???
<onebitxajax> zaganator: descrivi meglio non ho capito
<zaganator> ho scoperto che si possono sincronizzare le app tra diversi pc, più o meno come succede in android mi pare e avere così un'ambiente di lavoro sempre familiare senza tutte le vote andare a riprendere tutte le varie app che servono
<zaganator> ...mi pare di aver capito che per fare questo bisogna essere loggati come utenti in ubuntu software center ma io unfortunatelly non riesco aloggarmi pur avendo un account!
<onebitxajax> ah  adesso ho capito
<zaganator> ne sai qualcosa?
<onebitxajax> zaganator: purtroppo no, penso parlassi di sincronizzare file/cartelle, o reinstallare programmi
<pdor> e' assolutamente impossibile che una macro excel funzioni in libreoffice vero?
<zaganator> ok fa nulla era solo per sapere non è che mi renda la vita impossibile ma sarebbe stato veramente utile!!
<zaganator> @pdor ho trovato il forum di openoffice in questi casi sia veramente utile>! http://forum.openoffice.org/it/forum/index.php
<pdor> zaganator: grazie segue anche libreoffice?
<pdor> al limirte la cerco io
<nannes> pdor: ripensandoci, se proprio vuoi questo benedetto tasto, nelle tastiere moderne ci sono i tasti speciali play/pause  eccetera
<nannes> prova se piazzandoti su quella casella e premendo play si apre qualcosa
<zaganator> @pdor  da quanto ne so libre è una derivata di OpenOffice, si sono divisi mi pare circa un'anno fa per incompatibilità di pensiero... open non era poi più così Open
<STEFANOPI85> CIAO
<STEFANOPI85> è TUTTO CAMBIATO
<a7x> CIAO ANCHE A TE, POTRESTI SCRIVERE IN minuscolo per favore?
<a7x> http://fukung.net/v/28035/2d0968c5f8ef6fe88aaa097192e9b52a.jpg
<a7x> !caps | Steeler
<ubot-it> Steeler: Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<STEFANOPI85> DA 4 ANNI A QUESTA PARTE
<a7x> http://fukung.net/v/28035/2d0968c5f8ef6fe88aaa097192e9b52a.jpg
<a7x> !caps | STEFANOPI85
<FloodBotIt1> a7x: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<ubot-it> STEFANOPI85: Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<STEFANOPI85> chiedo scusa
<a7x> :)
<nannes> STEFANOPI85: macchè, non è cambiato nulla XD
<STEFANOPI85> e come funge ora??
<nannes> tutto uguale preciso a 4 anni fa  :D
<STEFANOPI85> come no
<STEFANOPI85> ogni canale aveva la sua lista
<nannes> STEFANOPI85: lista di cosa?
<nannes> questo canale non ha mai avuto liste (se parli di condivisione di files).  Forse hai sbagliato server ;)  freenode è n'altra cosa
<STEFANOPI85> di file
<STEFANOPI85> ma quali sn i server giusti
<nannes> ahha .. cerca su irc.azzurra.org  o posti del genere.. Ma basta che cerchi su google  "IRC condivisione" o "IRC sharing" o "IRC warez"
<nannes> Non aggiungo altro.
<onebitxajax> <_<
<onebitxajax> mmmmmmmm
<onebitxajax> >_>
<onebitxajax> ce nessuno?
<onebitxajax> *cof* *cof*
<onebitxajax> sono un povero noob in cerca di aiuto
<onebitxajax> ce nessuuuuunnnnoooooo?
<ZioPippo> aiuto ho un problema ...
<onebitxajax> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<onebitxajax> !chiedi | ZioPippo
<ubot-it> ZioPippo: please see above
<onebitxajax> ZioPippo: spara che devo andare a dormire
<ZioPippo> non riesco a installare ubuntu mi esce lo scherm tutto nero
<onebitxajax> o,o
<mattia93> una volta scaricato l'archivio di ubuntu 12.04 cosa devo fare per masterizzarlo su dvd?
<onebitxajax> mattia93: con che sistema operativo sie?
<ZioPippo> bella domanda
<onebitxajax> ZioPippo: cioe? descrivi cosa hai fatto?
<mattia93> windows 7
<onebitxajax> mattia93: ok devi usare qualche software tipo nero o altri per masterizzarlo
<onebitxajax> mattia93: mai fatto?
<ZioPippo> avvio il piccì col ciddì dentro e mi esce tuttonero
<mattia93> onebitxajax: si si l'ho fatto pensavo che si dovesse fare altro e non solamente cosi grazie mille!
<onebitxajax> ZioPippo: hai messo il cavo dell'eletricita? :D (scusa la domanda stupida)
<onebitxajax> mattia93: e' semplice, :D
<ZioPippo> onebitxajax, no il mio pc va a manovella
<onebitxajax> ZioPippo: LOL,
<onebitxajax> ZioPippo: probabilmene cd masterizzato male, hai provato con usb?
<ZioPippo> ho lo skiavetto che smanetta mentre io uso il coomputer
<ZioPippo> onebitxajax, come si fa con usb ? è pericoloso ?
<onebitxajax> ZioPippo: no, e' semplicissimo
<onebitxajax> ZioPippo: che sitema operativo hai?
<ZioPippo> icspì
<onebitxajax> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<onebitxajax> !usb | ZioPippo
<ubot-it> ZioPippo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<mattia93> onebitxajax: una domanda. ma con ubuntu c'è un programma simile ad eclipse per programmare in java?
<ZioPippo> ma windows devo tenerlo o lo formatto ?
<onebitxajax> mattia93: eclipse gira su ubuntu e' cross platform
<onebitxajax> ZioPippo: se vuoi puoi tenerlo
<ZioPippo> non è che gli fa male ...
<onebitxajax> mattia93: se vuoi io ho programmato con netbeans su ubuntu
<onebitxajax> ZioPippo: nooo  tranquillo
<mattia93> onebitxajax: con eclipse mi trovo meglio
<onebitxajax> mattia93: ti confermo che gira su ubuntu :)
<mattia93> onebitxajax: mentre per la grafica c'è solo gimp?
<onebitxajax> mattia93: se hai la licenza comprata photosop funziona con wine
<onebitxajax> mattia93: cmq ci sono altri programmi di grafica ma gimp e' il migliore
<mattia93> no..utilizzavo la versione craccata..
<onebitxajax> mattia93: e' illegale
<mattia93> onebitxajax: lo so che è illegale ma chi non lo fa?
<onebitxajax> -.-
<onebitxajax> mattia93: notte buona installazione e benvnuto su linux
<onebitxajax> mattia93: quando hai voglia di farti 4 risate dai il comando /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<onebitxajax> ciao
<mattia93> onebitxajax: notte, grazie per l'aiuto..non vedo l'ora di abbandonare windows
<a7x> ban mattia
<tommyliguria> ciao a tutti, chi mi puo' dire se ubuntu gira sul mio vecchio notebook?
<tommyliguria> c'e' nessuno?
#ubuntu-it 2012-10-14
<dottstranoforte> buon giorno
<dottstranoforte> è possibile fare una domanda?
<massy> salve tutti e buona domenica
<DD3my> ciao massy
<jester-> !ciao | massy
<ubot-it> massy: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<DD3my> grazie altretanto :)
<massy> tutto bene ragazzi??
<massy> DD3 ieri ci ho smanettato tutta la sera con quel teknap, ma non ci son riuscito, alla fine ho installato virtualbox+xp
<massy> neanche col wine funziona,
<massy> cmq grazie per la pazienza ....
<jester-> massy: vobox è la soluzione migliora
<jester-> e
<massy> vobox?
<jester-> 0 virtualbox
<massy> infatti
<massy> ho installato vobox, ma ciuccia la ram virtualbox
<jester-> massy: quanta ne hai in totale
<massy> io volevo trovare una soluzione in linux senza installare virtualbox
<massy> io? 8gb
<jester-> massy: tanta. puoi assegnarne un paio di giga a xp su xbox e va tutto come un treno
<massy> ook
<jester-> massy: daltra parte la ram c'è per essere usta
<massy> allora lo faccio subito nelle impostazioni ehehehehe
<massy> jester scusa mediamente ubuntu quanta ram consuma a regime normale?? me lo son sempre chiesto
<massy> capito devo spegnere la macchina virtuale per poter far andare la ram a 2gb
<massy> ehehehehe
<massy> come al solito grazie per le info
<DD3my> massy, scusa ho letto ora.. ti dava problemi con wine?
<massy> yes dd
<massy> continuava a darmi delle linee
<massy> di errore
<massy> e allora ho messo virtualbox
<massy> e ho risolto
<massy> visto che il teknap.tar.gz non son capace di intallarlo
<massy> nacc
<massy> manco un file readm o install han messo dentro per spiegare come fare
<mattia93> come posso trasformare la  grafica di ubuntu in quella di un mac?
<massy> questa la voglio leggere pureio mi interessa ...
<massy> sto leggendo di uno script che si chiama MacBuntu
<massy> trasforma ubuntu in mac
<massy> ti interessa?
<massy> mattia93
<mattia93> si ho letto anke io ma funzionava solamente con le versioni precedenti di ubuntu
<massy> ah ecco sei sicuro??
<massy> io ho la 12
<massy> penso come te, testato sul 10
<massy> provo a farlo girare sul 12
<Davide_G> mattia93, prova a leggere questo: http://www.antonioallegretti.it/?q=it/node/757
<mattia93> <Davide_G>:vorrei proprio uno script come macbuntu che trasformi tutta la scrivania e cancelli anche il launcher al lato
<jester-> mattia93: installa gnome-session-fallback e avrai gnome normale che sceglierai al login
<jester-> o gnome-shell
<mattia93> <jester->: sono i primi giorni che utilizzo ubuntu..non ho capito molto di quello che hai detto
<jester-> mattia93: se ho capito bene non ti garba il desktop unity di ubuntu
<mattia93> <jester->: no non mi ci trovo per niente bene
<jester-> mattia93: apri un terminale
<jester-> mattia93: sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback
<mattia93> <jester->: fatto. ed ora
<jester-> mattia93: adesso termina sessione, alla finstra di login clicchi sul piedino accanto a dove metti user e pass e scegli gnome classic
<mattia93> <jester->: grazie mille
<jester-> mattia93: per aggiungere robe alla barra devi cliccarla col destro tenedo premuto alt
<jester-> tenendo
<mattia93> <jester->: ok ok..ma la barra uscirà sotto stile mac?
<jester-> mattia93: no per quella devi installare doky ma assomiglia sono vagamente alla barra del mac
<mattia93> <jester->: ma come mai non funziona lo script macbuntu con ubuntu 12.04 lts
<mattia93> ??
<jester-> mattia93: non ho idea
<mattia93> <jester->: ho letto su alcune guide che cliccando con il destro su un file esce esegui con terminale..a me non esce e non so come arrivare al file da terminale
<Davide_G> mattia93, basta che leggi per intero l'articolo
<Davide_G> per i ppa basta che apri il terminali e ci pasti "incolli" quello che c'è scritto
<jester-> mattia93: 1) bisogna dare i permessi di esecuzione al file con: chmod +x file.sticazz 2) si lancia il file con: ./file.sticazz
<jester-> mattia93: 3) è sconsigliabile eseguire script se non sai cosa fai. 4) doky sta nei repo e c'è la guida wiki
<jester-> 5) a confronto con os x fa pena
<jester-> i ppa sarebbero da evitare
<jester-> sono la princila,e causa di sminchiamento os
<jester-> principale*
<massy> wow grazie jester, ho seguito per intero le istruzioni dell'articolo e son riuscito a trsformare il mio ubuntu in mac in tutto e per tutto
<jester->  massy mac è mac
<massy> lo so questo io intendevo graficamente
<massy> solo quello
<jester-> appu to
<jester-> appunto*
<massy> non mi importa che sia un mac, abbia la grafica quello si'
<massy> cmq ti lascio vado a farmi 3 passi
<massy> 2 so' pochi
<jester-> titati fuori dalla testa di avere la stessa grafica del mac come qualità
<massy> ma lo so
<massy> posso sempre cambiarla come voglio con tweak tool
<jester-> altra ciofeca che sminchia il sistema
<massy> ok a dopo ciao
<DD3my> hallino1, fai da bravo
<hallino1> Ciao DD3my! :D
<DD3my> yo hallino1 :)
<Guest49293> ciao , io uso ubuntu 12.04 , quando clicko <verifica aggiornamenti> mi scrive 'verificare connessione internet' , pur non avendo problemi di connessione , navigo senza problemi , come risolvo? grazie
<adriano1> ciao , io uso ubuntu 12.04 , quando clicko <verifica aggiornamenti> mi scrive 'verificare connessione internet' , pur non avendo problemi di connessione , navigo senza problemi , come risolvo? grazie
<adriano1> ciao , io uso ubuntu 12.04 , quando clicko <verifica aggiornamenti> mi scrive 'verificare connessione internet' , pur non avendo problemi di connessione , navigo senza problemi , come risolvo? grazie
<Officine76> Salve a tt  ho un problema con le partizioni.... Ki puo' aiutarmi?
<DD3my> adriano1, apri il terminale
<DD3my> e scrivi
<DD3my> sudo apt-get update e poi
<DD3my> sudo apt-get upgrade
<DD3my> Officine76, che tipo di problema hai?
<adriano1> ok grazie provo
<Officine76> Ho cancellato kubuntu senza disistallarlo
<Officine76> E ora il dual boot nn legge nulla
<Officine76> Ho reinstallato kubuntu ed ora ho perso la lattura d windows xp
<Officine76> Ho aperto il gestore delle partizioni e ho notato ke ce ne sono troppe,.... Insomma ho combinato un casino senza saperecome
<Officine76> Vorrei formattare l'intero disco ed eliminare tt le partizioni
<Officine76> Per poter reinstallare escusivamente kubuntu
<DD3my> Officine76, allora proviamo a fare una cosa
<DD3my> c'è l hai una usb? da 4 gb in su?
<Officine76> Si
<DD3my> perfetto
<DD3my> allora ora scaricati l'iso di kubuntu
<DD3my> installa unetbootin
<DD3my> e poi facciiamo una live tramite l usb di kubuntu
<Officine76> Ho gia l 'iso su usb
<DD3my> Officine76, dovresti essere piu preciso.. hai gia fatto tale operazione,oppure hai una copia sulla pennina?
<Officine76> Ho una copia sulla penna
<Officine76> Avevo pensato d provare a reinstallare tt da li
<adriano1> uso ubuntu 12.04 , clickando <verifica aggiornamenti> mi scrive 'verificare connessione internet' eppure navigo senza problemi , ho provato a scrivere sudo update e sudo upgrade ma il problema nn È risolto , come posso risolvere? grazie
<DD3my> allora quell iso tagliala e copiala nella tua scrivania
<Officine76> Ok
<DD3my> Officine76, poi formatta l usb
<Officine76> E' necessario?
<Officine76> Ho dei dati ke nn posso xdere
<DD3my> e questi file non li puoi copiare da qualche altra parte?
<Officine76> No... Nn posso creare una cartella unica sulla stessa penna e metterli tt li?
<DD3my> Officine76, non lo so, pero per sicurezza è meglio che tu ne faccia una copia
<DD3my> quanto occupano questi file?
<DD3my> se hai dropbox oppure un account di un qualche cloud
<DD3my> li puoi copiare li
<Officine76> Occupano 2,7gb. Ho provato a metterli su skydrive ma nn riesce a caricarli.... Ovviamente i mali nn vengono mai da soli
<DD3my> Officine76, prova a copiarli da qualche altra parte perche non vorrei che poi mentre fai la live perdessi questi file che ti servono
<Officine76> Tranquillo ... Ho avviato da usb ed e' partita la live d kubuntu
<Officine76> Procedo con l'installazione?
<Officine76> O avvio la prova live?
<nannes> adriano1:  Alt + F2   scrivi  gksu synaptic
<dod> prova live.
<dod> da live usi il programma di partizionamento se vuoi e per i dati da non toccare fai una partizione apposta separata. 2.7gb ti stanno larghi in un dvd.
<adriano1> nannes: ho provato ma continua a scrivermi <verifica connessione internet' e non mi scarica gli aggiornamenti
<Officine76> Partition manager o kde?
<nannes> adriano1: Seguimi un attimo, fai quello che ti dico
<nannes> premi Alt + F2  e scrivi  gksu synaptic
<nannes> fatto?
<Officine76> La partizione piu' grande ke quella d windows nn e' allocata e nn posso modificarla. Tt le funzioni sono disattivate
<adriano1> nannes: si fatto
<nannes> adriano1: Preferenze > Repository
<nannes> o Impostazioni> repository
<nannes> Dove c'è scritto  "scaricare da"  hai ServerPrincipale o Server in Italia?
<adriano1> su impostazioni nn c'È repository
<nannes> adriano1: Ma che versione di ubuntu stai usando?
<adriano1> 12.04
<dod> in kubuntu hai un programma nel menu sistema- editor partizioni
<dod> usandolo da live
<nannes> adriano1: Come on, allora sì che c'è!
<nannes> Se non c'è su impostazioni cerca negli altri menu, ma non farmi perdere tempo
<Officine76> Dod ho provato ma ttlefunzioni sono disattivate sulle partizioni nn allocate
<Officine76> H
<Officine76> Forse ho risolto
<Officine76> Sto reistallando
<adriano1> clickando impostazioni c'È -> sw x ubuntu > altro sw > aggiornamenti > autenticazione > statistiche
<Officine76> Mi ha kiesto se volevo farlo sull'intero disco e ho approvato
<dod> te lo formatta interamente
<dod> perdi eventuali dati che avevi sul disco
<Officine76> Ora dovrebbero sparire tt le partizioni e avere kubuntu sull'intero disco
<dod> senza meno.
<Officine76> Lo so... Nn avevo alternativa
<dod> dal filemanager non accedevi alle partizioni?
<adriano1> nannes clickando impostazioni c'È -> software x ubuntu > altro software > aggiornamenti > autenticazione > statistiche
<Officine76> Si accedevo nel senzo ke le vedeva ma nn mi dava la possibilita' d entrarci
<dod> vabe' ormai e' fatta. il lato positivo e' che ora hai un sistema pulito.
<adriano1> nannes: clickando impostazioni c'È -> software x ubuntu > altro software > aggiornamenti > autenticazione > statistiche
<Officine76> Nn vedeva i file windows
<nannes> adriano1:  vai nel terminale, scrivi questo comando
<Officine76> Ma xke'?
<dod> di solito rileva la partizione e vi accedi.
<dod> qualcosa di sfasciato nella tabella forse
<Officine76> Quando aprivo il gestore delle partizioni nella descrizione mi diceva formattazione sconosciuta
<adriano1> nannes: ho aperto termiane , quale comando? scrivo
<Officine76> Credo d si
<nannes> adriano1:     sudo apt-get install pastebinit && { lsb-release -a; cat /etc/apt/sources.list;ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d;}|pastebinit
<Officine76> Anke xke' una partizione dati d win me la leggeva con tt i file, ma la principale purtroppo no
<Officine76> Pensi ke ora sia possibile eventualmente ricreare una partizione windows con le recovery originali?
<dod> dopo che ci hai installato kubuntu no. ti formatta tutto l'hd.
<adriano1> nannes: ho fatto quel comando e continua a scrivermi 'verifica connessione internet' come posso risolvere?
<nannes> adriano1: ma scusa sei connesso con quel pc no??
<adriano1> nannes: confermo , sono connesso con quel pc
<nannes> mi stai prendendo in giro?
<adriano1> nannes: no ovviamente , sono connesso infatti navigo senza problemi ma <gestore aggiornamenti> mi scrive 'verifica connessione internet'
<nannes> adriano1: e il browser lo puoi usare?
<adriano1> nannes: quando clicko 'verifica aggiornamenti
<adriano1> nannes: il browser lo uso senza problemi
<dod> Officine76 dovevi 1tentare il recupero con il recovery di windows, 2tentare il recupero di mbr di windows da guida 3tentare un checkdisk eventualmente anche da kubuntu 4tentare di rimettere kubuntu con il suo grub esattamente dove stava prima 5tentare almeno di prelevare i file dati dalla partizione di win e metterli altrove usando la live di kubuntu. 5fallito tutto rinunci a ricuperare i dati e windows e installi kubuntu.
<nannes> bene, allora fai così
<nb250> salve a tutti ho una realtek AR9285 ma ho un problema ubuntu non me la rileva come posso fare grazie mille
<nannes> !paste| adriano1
<ubot-it> adriano1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<nb250> salve a tutti ho una realtek AR9285 ma ho un problema ubuntu non me la rileva come posso fare grazie mille
<adriano1> nannes: ho aperto paste , poi?
<nannes> adriano1: il comando che mi devi incollare è questo  lsb-release -a; cat /etc/apt/sources.list;ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d;
<nannes> adriano1: e anche questi   sudo iwconfig;sudo ifconfig;nm-tool
<Officine76> Si ma se decidessi d installate windows ex novo nn e' piu' possibile?
<nb250> salve a tutti ho una realtek AR9285 ma ho un problema ubuntu non me la rileva come posso fare grazie mille
<adriano1> nannes: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1279093/
<adriano1> nannes: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1279099/   <-questo È quello completo con entrambi i comandi
<nannes> scusami eh, ti ho dato uno dei comandi con un trattino messo male
<nannes> lsb_release -a
<nannes> adriano1: hai capito? mi serve quest'altro ^^
<nannes> (entro oggi)
<adriano1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1279114/
<adriano1> nannes: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1279114/
<nannes> adriano1: non capisco perchè il tuo sources.list è in quella maniera
<nannes> comunque fai così
<nannes> adriano1: prima di toccare i dns, ti chiedo:  è un computer che usi a lavoro (che non è tuo) ?
<adriano1> nannes: È il mio pc d casa
<nannes> oh perfetto
<nannes> adriano1:  un altro paio di comandi da incollarmi:  cat /etc/network/interfaces;cat /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf
<toshiba_nb250> Salve a tutti avrei un problema e mi servirebbe aiuto se mi potete dare una mano ve ne sarei molto grato ho una realtek ar9258 e non mi funziona su ubuntu
<adriano1> nannes: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1279130/
<nannes> adriano1: Se da terminale scrivi ---->  wget http://pastebin.com/download.php?i=WLy4ddGq <---- che cosa appare?
<massy> ciao a tutti
<adriano1> nannes: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1279146/
<nannes> toshiba_nb250: da terminale scrivi ---> sudo apt-get install pastebinit && { lsusb;lspci -k|grep -EiA3 'net|wlan|wifi';}|pastebinit
<toshiba_nb250> nannes, ok grazie ora installo e ti dico
<toshiba_nb250> nannes, ok ora ?
<nannes> adriano1:  cat download.php?i=WLy4ddGq|sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list && echo -e "nameserver 208.67.222.222\nnameserver 208.67.220.220"|sudo tee /etc/resolv.conf  && /etc/init.d/networking restart && nslookup google.it
<nannes> adriano1:  (da terminale, tutto insieme) ↑
<nannes> toshiba_nb250: dammi il link che è uscito
<toshiba_nb250> nannes, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1279149/
<adriano1> nannes: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1279156/
<nannes> adriano1: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart && sudo apt-get update
<nannes> adriano1: Poi riprova con gli aggiornamenti ;)
<nannes> toshiba_nb250: altre info, da terminale --->  { lsb_release -a;uname -a;sudo ifconfig;sudo iwconfig;}|pastebinit
<toshiba_nb250> nannes, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1279162/
<nannes> toshiba_nb250: E' tutto ok! Dov'è il problema? La scheda wireless *deve* funzionare a meraviglia.      Forse devi controllare che l'interruttore WiFi nel notebook non sia spento ;=
<nannes> ;)
<massy> ciao nannes, senti vorrei far leggere le usb a virtualbox. ho girato un pò in  rete, e mi dice che devo inserire il mio nome utente nella lista vboxusers. mi dici dove posso trovare questa vboxusers?
<toshiba_nb250> nannes, il problema che fn f8 così non mi funziona e non capisco il perchè
<toshiba_nb250> nannes, poi non è spuntabile la scritta abilita rete senza fili e non so come fare
<nannes> toshiba_nb250: Vuol dire proprio che è l'interruttore spento!!
<nannes> Comunque se non funziona la combinazione Fn  vuol dire che non c'è il demone iBus attivo! Devi attivarlo
<adriano1> nannes: pare ke funziona ora grazie , come faccio ad installare java7 su firefox?
<nannes> Guarda nelle "applicazioni d'avvio" toshiba_nb250
<toshiba_nb250> nannes, non c'è l'interruttore l'una cosa per attivarla è fn f8 ma non lo attiva
<nannes> adriano1: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install oracle-java7-installer
<nannes> toshiba_nb250: Ti ho già risposto sopra ↑
<toshiba_nb250> nannes,  ma non mi da niente
 * nannes va a drogarsi di Tè Bianco <3
<nannes> toshiba_nb250: 5 minuti e torno
<massy> te' bianco?
<cristian_c> lol
<toshiba_nb250> nannes, ok grazie
<massy> stava in astinenza ahahaha
<massy> scherzo
<adriano1> nannes: È venuto fuori 1 errore <impossibile recuperare...' te lo pasto?
<massy> è andato a bere ... tu intanto posta
<nannes> massy:  Sì, è questa meraviglia ---> http://www.fiveoclock.eu/images/Zdjecia_produktow/74ded08910d13afdad5ea091d5a9fe2375743cfe.jpg
<massy> cristian_c: devo chiederti una cosa, voglio far leggere le usb a virtualbox, ho scaricato la versione ufficiale dal sito, e poi spulciando la rete ho letto su un articolo che bisogna asggiungere il mio nome utente alla lista gruppo vboxusers
<toshiba_nb250> nannes, però è strano anche perchè la mia scheda non funzionava nemmeno con windows!
<adriano1> nannes: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1279179/
<massy> cristian_c: domanda: come faccio a trovarla??
<cristian_c> massy, non ci vogliono le guest additions?
<massy> installate, ma niente
<massy> dice nessun apparecchio rilevato, mentre io cio' la stampante in usb0
<cristian_c> massy, che versione hai di virtualbox? La ose o quella del sito?
<massy> ho installato quella del sito di virtualbox
<massy> non dai repository
<nannes> adriano1: ma noo dai, perchè hai di nuovo quei repo? Ti ho fatto mettere gli altri uffa!   cat /etc/apt/sources.list|pastebinit
<adriano1> vorrei saperlo anche io :(
<massy> cristian_c: ho anche installato le extension pack
<cristian_c> massy, mmmhhh
<massy> forse son io che sbaglio qualcosa
<cristian_c> !virtualbox | massy
<ubot-it> massy: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<adriano1> nannes: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1279196/
<h_boyz> Aiuto configurazione xorg su vecchio nb. Nessuna soluzione su canali convenzionali
<toshiba_nb250> nannes, ci sei
<h_boyz> ubot-it:c
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'c'
<h_boyz> Nessuno disponibile?
<nannes> adriano1: di nuovo?? e bastaa c'è qualcosa che sta annullando le modifiche
<nannes> adriano1: cat download.php?i=WLy4ddGq|sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list  && echo -e "\n\n" && cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<adriano1> nannes: cosa annulla le mod? come posso risolvere?
<toshiba_nb250> nannes, nannes ti prego mi serve per lavoro
<nannes> toshiba_nb250: Avevo combattutto con un toshiba (il mese scorso) con lo stesso identico problema! E ti dico che devi caricare il demone dbus
<nannes> Era lo stesso IDENTICO problema, infatti neanche a me funzionava su win, perchè il switch era di tipo hardware
<toshiba_nb250> nannes, sarebbe ?
<toshiba_nb250> nannes, sarebbe ?
<nannes> Un'altra soluzione sarebbe togliere la batteria e reimpostare le default-settings nel bios, ma è noioso e non conviene
<toshiba_nb250> nannes, scusami volevo scrivere e come posso risolvere
<nannes> toshiba_nb250: Io l'ho fatto su  Lubuntu: da applicazioni d'avvio ho abilitato  iBus
<toshiba_nb250> nannes,  sennò ?
<nannes> toshiba_nb250: spè che guardo pure qui
<cristian_c> nannes, non sapevo che cat funzionasse anche sugli url :O
<nannes> cristian_c: infatti non è un url :P
<toshiba_nb250> nannes,  ok grazie
<nannes> scaricando da pastebin.com con wget, il file prende quel nome :P
<cristian_c> ah
<adriano1> nannes: ho eseguito quel comando da terminale , ora cosa faccio?
<nannes> adriano1: ovviamente era sottinteso che devi incollare su pastebin
<cristian_c> h_boyz, che problema?
<adriano1> ok
<h_boyz> Grazie., mi ritrovo il desktop diviso in 4 parti.
<toshiba_nb250> nannes,  io in aplicazioni di avvio non trovo nulla
<cristian_c> h_boyz, come mai?
<nannes> toshiba_nb250: Beh almeno il pulsante "aggiungi" c'è ?
<toshiba_nb250> nannes,  si
<h_boyz> Installo da cd e già l'installer grafico è così
<adriano1> nannes: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1279250/
<nannes> toshiba_nb250: Aggiungilo allora!  fai così:  NOME: iBus Daemon     COMANDO:  /usr/bin/ibus-daemon -d    COMMENTO: quello che vuoi
<h_boyz> Una parte in alto a sx mostra il desktop completo
<h_boyz> Subito sotto viene ripetuta solo la parte sup del desktop
<h_boyz> E a dx tutto nero
<toshiba_nb250> nannes,  grazie alloraora riavvio
<nannes> adriano1: ultima volta:  { sudo apt-get update && cat /etc/apt/sources.list;}|pastebinit
<cristian_c> h_boyz, che risoluzione hai?
<h_boyz> Mi risulterebbe 1024x768
<cristian_c> che schermo usi?§
<cristian_c> a, è un notebook
<cristian_c> *ah
<h_boyz> È un vecchio mitas 8060
<cristian_c> h_boyz, digita: xrandr -q
<cristian_c> xrandr -q | pastebininit
<cristian_c> se lo installi
<adriano1> nannes: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1279258/
<h_boyz1> pastebininit: comando non trovato
<nannes> adriano1: ooh finalmente non te l'ha ricambiato! ;)  probabilmente prima avevi incollato male il comando!  adesso installa pure java ----> { sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install oracle-java7-installer;}|pastebinit
<nannes> cristian_c: c'è un 'in' di troppo lol
<cristian_c> h_boyz1, xrandr -q | pastebinit
<adriano1> probabilmente avevi scritto male il comando perche io ho incollato quell che hai scritto tu e non si puÒ sbagliare clickando copia
<h_boyz1> ok,lo sto installando...un secondo
<nannes> adriano1: ok! (anche se ho ricontrollato, e il comando è giusto :S)
<nannes> adriano1: l'importante è che adesso funzioni ;)
<h_boyz> scusa ho chiuso per errore
<cristian_c> lol
<h_boyz> ecco fatto http://paste.ubuntu.com/1279273/
<nannes> adriano1: ce l'hai fatta?
<cristian_c> h_boyz, ho visto ,strano
<adriano1> nannes: ho scritto quel comando , mi ha kiesto la pw e ora sta ancora lavorando
<nannes> ah ancora :O
<cristian_c> h_boyz, puoi fare uno screenshot?
<h_boyz> provo
<josepdf> ciao a tutti
<h_boyz> strano cosa? Mi spiegheresti intanto.
<josepdf> ho un problema con il wireless in kubuntu
<josepdf> dopo l'ultimo spegnomento(dopo l'installazione degli aggiornamenti) non funziona più il wifi
<nannes> josepdf: Che hai cambiato, il kernel?
<josepdf> no
<nannes> !info-rete
<josepdf> avevo appena installato kubuntu
<josepdf> scaricato i driver vga e gli aggiornametni
<nannes> josepdf: intendo : gli aggiornamenti ti hanno aggiornato il kernel?
<josepdf> non lo so
<josepdf> sono alle prime armi
<cristian_c> h_boyz, che cosa?
<cristian_c> !chi | h_boyz
<ubot-it> h_boyz: se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<nannes> josepdf, servono info specifiche sulla rete. Installa pastebinit/rfkill (sudo apt-get install pastebinit rfkill), POI copia/incolla nel terminale il comando seguente (TUTTO INTERO, mi raccomando) postando in canale il link che esce fuori:
<nannes> { rfkill list all;lspci -nnk|grep -EiA3 'net|wifi|wlan';sudo ifconfig;sudo iwconfig;nslookup google.it;nm-tool;}|pastebinit
<josepdf> nannes non posso installare niente
<h_boyz> cristian_c: cosa hai visto di strano?
<cristian_c> josepdf, temvo avessi incominciato a smanettare sul sistema
<josepdf> perchè il pc  non è connesso
<cristian_c> josepdf, quello che mi hai descritto
<nannes> josepdf: Oh adesso non stai chattando da quel computer? Beh non hai almeno un cavo LAN per connetterlo?
<josepdf> no...
<josepdf> vi linko una cosa che mi ha scritto un utente su un forum
<nannes> Beh, allora non posso neanche aiutarti
<cristian_c> lol
<josepdf> però non so come fare
<josepdf>  Il plasmoide che gestisce le connessioni di rete in kde è buggato e randomicamente disabilita il wifi.  Quello che facevo io era cancellare il file /var/run/NetworkManager.pid e poi riavviare. A volte era necessario andare sull'icona della rete in kde, premere il tasto destro e riabilitare la rete senza fili.  Come ho risolto definitivamente? Ho installato wicd al posto di networkmanager e lo stupido plasmoide buggato
<nannes> Oh ecco! E spiegami come vuoi installare WiCD senza un cavo LAN
<mibofra> o almeno una connessione di rete .
<josepdf> Questo ragazzo dice che eliminava il file networkmanager.pid
<nannes> maledetti plasmoidi del menga :''D   LOL
<josepdf> e poi funzionava dopo il riavvio
<cristian_c> nannes, magari vuole tramite pacchetti da ubuntu.packages.com
<nannes> al max può farlo con "apt-offline"  se almeno ha un altro pc con Ubuntu
<josepdf> da questo pc da cui sto scrivendo ho la stessa disto di kubuntu
<josepdf> Intanto vorrei provare ad eliminare quel file...ma non ci riesco
<mibofra> josepdf : hai un portatile ?
<josepdf> si
<mibofra> e una connessione wifi ?
<josepdf> si
<mibofra> allora, munisciti del portatile e di un cavo ethernet e metti il tutto accanto al pc che non ha connessione .
<josepdf> fatto
<mibofra> il portatile monta ubuntu ?
<josepdf> sia il portatile che il fisso hanno kubunto 12.04
<mibofra> perfetto, allora avvia il portatile :) .
<josepdf> sono già sul portatile
<josepdf> sul fisso non ho connessione
<mibofra> ok, allora vai sulle impostazioni di rete della connessione ethernet del tuo portatile
<nannes> mibofra:  non ha nessun cavo ethernet -.-  :facepalm:
<nannes> josepdf: Ho la soluzione che fa per te! lol
<nannes> (sembro uno spot pubblicitario)
<josepdf> hahah
<josepdf> dimmi
<h_boyz> cristian_c: ecco il desktop diviso in 4 http://imageshack.us/a/img62/603/20121014164956.jpg scusa l'attesa.
<mibofra> nannes: gli ho detto di munirsi di cavo e portatile , quindi se non aveva il cavo me lo diceva, no ?
<nannes> leggi su e abbassa il capo,  lol
<josepdf> allora...io ho il cavo ethernet
<josepdf> ma il modem è lontano
<josepdf> sono sul portatile connesso in wifi, vicino al fisso
<mibofra> josepdf: allora sei alle impostazioni di rete della scheda ethernet del portatile ?
<nannes> josepdf: dal pc dove hai kunbutu + connessione, apri synaptic (il gestore pacchetti) cerca  wicd   e marcalo per l'installazione. Poi fai File>Genera script di scaricamento pacchetto   e salva lo script su /home/tuoutente/desktop
<cristian_c> h_boyz, visto
<h_boyz> cristian_c: mai capitato qualcosa di simile?
<cristian_c> uhm
<josepdf> ovviamente prendo wicd-kde?
<cristian_c> non è un problema di schermo, perché il desktop viene replicato
<nannes> josepdf: tu prendi solo wicd, le dipendenze le prende lui
<josepdf> ok
<cristian_c> h_boyz, pupoi fare proprio uno screenshot invece di una foto?
<cristian_c> *puoi
<nannes> josepdf: fatto?
<h_boyz> cristian_c: esatto,se può aiutarti una xubuntu 8.10 non mi da problemi...faccio lo scrrenshot
<josepdf> non trovo genera script di scaricamento pacchetto
<josepdf> il mio gestore è muon
<nannes> josepdf: oooh  c'è Muon Package Manager  su kubuntu -.-
<nannes> spè
<cristian_c> h_boyz, io xfce lo regolavo da schermo, ma questo è un notebook
<nannes> ma chi l'ha inventato kde? lo strangolo    lol
<nannes> josepdf: dai sù, cerca se c'è una funzione simile, c'è di sicuro ;)
<josepdf> eppure è tanto bello
<josepdf> aspetta..se installo team viewer?
<josepdf> =)
<nannes> e prova! però poi mi paghi :P
<nannes> lulululululz
<josepdf> eh no... =)
<nannes> eh allora ti arrangi XD
<nannes> chiedi a mibofra
<nannes> magari oggi lui è generoso
<cristian_c> h_boyz, sto cercando in launchpad
<cristian_c> nannes, mibofra fa apprendistato gratuito XD
<josepdf> l'unica cosa che c'è su file è
<josepdf> salva elenco di scaricamento pacchetti
<h_boyz> cristian_c: ecco lo scrren  fatto con scrot http://imageshack.us/a/img33/260/screenshot2og.png
<nannes> josepdf:  E' ovvio che è quello!!!! XD
<nannes> -.-
<nannes> josepdf: Ricorda che prima di farlo dovevi marcare "wicd" per l'installazione"
<josepdf> quidni evidenzio wicd
<nannes> josepdf: no, dovevi farlo prima
<josepdf> come si marca?
<mibofra> come se lo volessi installare .
<josepdf> basta che clicco sopra? e poi vado su file?
<nannes> josepdf: non farmi incacchiare asd
<h_boyz> cristian_c: posso dirti solo che xubuntu 8.10 fa tutto da se senza problemi,ma è troppo datata per i nuovi hardware(chiavetta wifi netgear)a me indispensabili
<cristian_c> h_boyz, su launchpad non ho trovato nulla
<cristian_c> h_boyz, che driver usi?
<josepdf> ok salvato
<mibofra> nannes: posso dargli una mano io se vuoi :) , josepdf leggi il PV .
<h_boyz> cristian_c: quelli di default, non me ne vede altri
<cristian_c> h_boyz, sì, ma quali?
<nannes> loool vai mibofra!! :D
<nannes> Distruggigli il pc da teamviewer!
<nannes> Siamo con te! lol
<h_boyz> cristian_c: mi scuso,ma non saprei ,quale comando per vederlo?
<nannes> josepdf: Adesso controlla il contenuto di quel file ... incollalo su pastebin  http://paste.ubuntu.com
<cristian_c> h_boyz, lspci -k | pastebinit
<mibofra> lol nannes :D .
<h_boyz> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1279343/ ecco qua
<adriano1> nannes: strano che nn abbia ancora finito :(
<DD3my> nannes, help me
<DD3my> nannes, problema con virtual box
<cristian_c> h_boyz, per fortuna hai anche i driver proprietari
<cristian_c> 	Kernel modules: nouveau, nvidiafb, rivafb
<cristian_c> i riva non li conosco
<mibofra> DD3my: ma perché non usi qemu ?
<josepdf> non c'è niente in quel file nannes
<nannes> josepdf: Vuol dire che non avevi fatto il "mark" per l'installazione!!! Te l'ho detto di farlo prima
<nannes> DD3my: non lo uso molto .. :S però provo
<DD3my> mibofra, perche sono abituato ad usare questo
<nannes> adriano1: beh strano sì !! anzi direi impossibile! bloccalo con  Ctrl + C
<DD3my> nannes, mi da questo errore, NS_ERROR_FAILURE (0x80004005)
<nannes> DD3my: Quando fai che cosa...?
<adriano1> nannes: fatto , ora cosa faccio'
<DD3my> e poi mi dice manca il modulo kernel ed esce questo : /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<micheg> avrai aggiornato il kernel e deve ricompilaare il modulo
<DD3my> nannes, mi esce dopo che ho fatto la prima configurazione, cioè quando imposto la ram , lo spazio da utilizzare ecc
<DD3my> micheg, perfetto nel forum c'è scritto dai il comando :sudo  /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<DD3my> e si risolve tutto
<nannes> DD3my: Beh allora se te lo dice fallo! v
<nannes> sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<DD3my> da me invece non è cosi
<DD3my> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<nannes> mmm
<DD3my> nannes, guarda
<josepdf> nannes http://paste.ubuntu.com/1279351/
<DD3my> nannes, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1279354/
<nannes> josepdf: mamma mia, certo che quello schifo di MUON poteva darti gli url completi! adesso per ricavarli serve un comando josepdf
<nannes> DD3my: L'hai installato da poco giusto? Puoi eliminare completamente la configurazione di vBox se necessario?
<adriano1> nannes: fatto , ora cosa faccio?
<h_boyz> cristian_c: hai intravisto una soluzione?
<DD3my> nannes, non proprio da poco, pero posso completamente eliminare vBox
<nannes> adriano1: sudo apt-get upgrade  e appena ha finito riavvia il pc
<DD3my> e magari lo reinstallo
<nannes> DD3my: no, non parlo di vbox, ma delle sue impostazioni. Puoi toglierle?
<cristian_c> h_boyz, se hai letto, puoi cambiare i driver
<DD3my> nannes, non lo so
<nannes> DD3my: intendo..  eliminare la cartella  .VirtualBox   dalla tua home
<nannes> e poi chiudere virtual box ed avviarlo solo ed esclusivamente da utente root
<DD3my> nannes, aspetta
<josepdf> sto impazzendo
<nannes> josepdf: calma abbiamo quasi finito ;)
<nannes> josepdf: dove hai messo quel file? nel desktop?
<josepdf> scrivania
<nannes> e come si chiama il file? nome preciso
<josepdf> il file si chiam ecco
<nannes> lol bene
<h_boyz> cristian_c: potresti guidarmi su come fare....non sono espertissimo,come avrai intuito
<nannes> josepdf: 1) vai nell'altro pc e inizia a togliere il network manager, così non perdiamo tempo.... sudo apt-get remove network-manager
<cristian_c> h_boyz, vai in driver aggiuntivi
<josepdf> aspetta...2 minuti che si è impallato
<massy> zalve
<adriano1> nannes: ho riawiato , ora cosa faccio?
<nannes> josepdf:  2) Nel pc da dove stai chattando, vai su terminale e scrivi:
<nannes> cd ~/Scrivania/ && cat ecco|grep -v ownload|xargs sudo apt-get download;mkdir schifezze && sudo mv *.deb schifezze/
<nannes> josepdf: dopodichè hai fatto! ;) ;) ti trovi una cartella 'schifezze' sul desktop con tutti i deb necessari! Li porti con una pennina nell'altro pc e li installi! ;)
<nannes> adriano1: sto benedetto java sta rompendo xD   sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get clean
<h_boyz> cristian_c: fatto,ma avevo già provato,dice nessun driver proprietario in uso su questo sistema....
<cristian_c> h_boyz, uhm
<h_boyz> cristian_c: stò perdendo le speranze
<nannes> h_boyz:  che scheda maledetta è quella? e che kernel hai?
<cristian_c> h_boyz, cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit
<cristian_c> è una vecchissima nvidia, nannes
<nannes> oh .. pure io ho una vecchissima nvidia e mi funge benissimo con i proprietari xD
<nannes> (nel mio vecchio athlon 900 )
<DD3my> nannes, ho dovuto disinstallare tutto perche avevo un file danneggiato
<nannes> ah
<cristian_c> 	Kernel modules: nouveau, nvidiafb, rivafb
<nannes> ahh la nVidia Riva tnt2 ? xD
<DD3my> nannes, ora rinstallo e poi faccio sapere com'è andata :)
<cristian_c> eppure il gestore non gli segnala driver proprietari
<cristian_c> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation NV17 [GeForce4 440 Go 64M] (rev a3)
<nannes> :/ :/ :/
<nannes> è uguale alla mia scheda dell'athlon 900  :/ :/ :/ :/ :/ :/ :/ :/
<nannes> spè che lo accendo .. sembra un elicottero dal casino che fa
<adriano1> nannes: fatto , cosa faccio? ora
<nannes> adriano1:  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java
<adriano1> nannes: fatto , cosa faccio? ora
<h_boyz> cristian_c: non ho il file xorg.conf ---- uname -r restituisce:  3.2.0-23-generic
<nannes> adriano1: fatto anche quest'ultimo? esito positivo?
<adriano1> nannes: fatto , cosa faccio? ora
<cristian_c> h_boyz, non è aggiornato il kernel , se sei sulla 12.04
<cristian_c> magari basta un aggiornamento
<adriano1> nannes: 'esito positivo?' penso d si
<nannes-athlon> Scusate, è un po' diversa.. la mia fa più schifo XD  VGA compatible controller [0300]: nVidia Corporation NV11 [GeForce2 MX/MX 400] [10de:0110] (rev a1)
<nannes-athlon> sto usando gli nvidia 96
<h_boyz> cristian_c:  sul nb parla di mx 440m, ora faccio tutti gli aggiornamenti e poi vi faccio risapere,tempo del download..
<nannes> adriano1: incolla nel pastebin
<cristian_c> nannes, forse gli basta aggiornare il kernel, io ho il -31
<adriano1> nannes: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1279416/
<nannes> adriano1: sudo apt-get update
<nannes> hai sofferto abbastanza, credo che lo strazio sia finito adriano1  XD
<nannes> adriano1: Se quando dai l'update  NON vedi nessun  "fastbull" allora è tutto ok. Altrimenti c'è un problema
<adriano1> mi pare ke nn c'è nex fastbull , cosa faccio ora?
<nannes> ottimo xD
<nannes> adriano1: sudo apt-get install oracle-java7-installer
<nannes> è finito lo strazio.
<nannes> josepdf, sei vivo? ce l'hai fatta?  oppure mibofra ha ormai ridotto il tuo pc in cenere?
<josepdf> hahah..per adesso niente
<adriano1> nannes: c'è 1 errore alla fine , guarda -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1279424/
<nannes> come?? ti ho dato le istruzioni passo passo porco postino
<josepdf> ci sono degli amici a casa
<josepdf> =)
<josepdf> tra un pò provo
<josepdf> grazie per la soluzione
<nannes> aah ok! ubriacatevi! ;)
<nannes> adriano1: dpkg -l | grep -Ei 'jdk|java'
<DD3my> nannes, mi da sempre lo stesso errore
<DD3my> pur avendo disinstallato e reinstallato il tutto
<nannes> DD3my: anche cancellando la .VirtualBox  nella home  e avviandolo da root?
<DD3my> nannes, cancellando la cartella vbox dalla home
<DD3my> e facendo partire il programma da root mi ha dava l errore
<adriano1> nannes: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1279438/
<DD3my> perche non trovava qula directory che avevo creato per winz
<DD3my> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<nannes> :/  e hai rifatto sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup ?
<DD3my> nannes, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1279442/
<nannes> adriano1: sudo apt-get purge java-common && sudo apt-get install --reinstall oracle-java7-installer
<DD3my> trovi il paste dell errore che mi è uscito quando cerco di avviare quella partizione
<DD3my> e sotto quando do il comando
<nannes> DD3my: Per caso hai aggiornato di molto il kernel mentre virtualbox era installato?
<DD3my> nannes, si e ne ho cancellato anche di kernel
<nannes> è per quello .. il mod che hai nel kernel corrente non corrisponde a quello che vuole lui (vbox) nella sua versione
<DD3my> nannes, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1279447/
<DD3my> nannes, quindi come risolvo?
<adriano1> nannes: guarda gli errori -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1279448/
<nannes> adriano1: aaaah capito si sta incasinando con la cache per i repo che avevi prima
<nannes> adriano1: sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/info/oracle-java* && sudo apt-get purge oracle-java*
<adriano1> nannes: fatto , cosa faccio? ora
<nannes> adriano1: prova a reinstallarlo XD
<nannes> sudo apt-get install oracle-java7-installer
<adriano1> nannes: poi cosa faccio?
<nannes> adriano1: tutto ok? nessun errore? posta su pastebin che lo guardo :D
<nannes> adriano1: se è tutto ok, non devi fare nient'altro
<adriano1> nannes: ha scritto download done ma nn compare il prompt dei comandi ,  ke faccio?
<nannes> adriano1: lascialo fare .. però non vorrei che ti facesse aspettare all'infinito come prima
<deb> ciao, non riesco ad aprire gli add-ons di firefox in nessun modo, ho ff15 su ubuntu 10.04
<deb> aiuto
<nannes-athlon> deb: Cosa vul dire "aprire" gli addons
<adriano1> nannes: ok lo lascio fare , ank'io nn vorrei asp all'infinito
<deb> provato già con ipv6, rimuovendo profilo e anche disinstallando e re-installando
<deb> che nn mi si apre ne la pagina web
<deb> nel il add-ons control manager
<nannes-athlon> :/
<nannes-athlon> deb: sudo apt-get install --reinstall firefox
<deb> l'ho già fatto athlon
<deb> rimuovendo manualmente profilo ed ogni altra cartella
<adriano1> nannes: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1279477/
<nannes-athlon> nono, devi farlo da terminale non manualmente
<deb> ok asp
<nannes-athlon> adriano1: finito ;) enjoy java!
<nannes-athlon> finchè non ti si infila un virus nel pc per colpa sua XD
<nannes-athlon> lol
<cristian_c> lol
<deb> nannes-athlon, fatto, niente...
<massy> deb scusa na cosa, per i componenti aggiuntivi di firefox tu intendi?
<nannes-athlon> deb: sudo apt-get purge firefox && sudo apt.get install firefox
<massy> mmm nannaes: tu dici che i virus entrano per colpa di firefox?
<nannes-athlon> deb: con la nuova versione (ff 16) la gestione degli add-ons (e pure delle impostazioni) è riservata non più ad una finestra, ma alla pagina stessa di firefox
<adriano1> nannes-athlon: ok , grz , pare ke funzioni senza probl anke gestore aggiornamenti
<nannes-athlon> adriano1: Di nulla  :]
<deb> nannes-athlon, fatto, niente
<deb> nannes-athlon, e mi installa sempre la 15.01
<nannes-athlon> massy: No, ovviamente scherzavo, di virus non te ne possono entrare in quel modo su Linux ! Perchè il sistema dei permessi utente glielo impedisce!  Però ti possono comunque grabbare dei cookies sfruttando una vulnerabilità di java !!!
<nannes-athlon> insomma possono prendere il controllo di firefox (sebbene rimanga in modalità utente)
<deb> uffa...
<nannes-athlon> deb: sudo apt.get install pastebinit && { lsb_release -a; dpkg -l|grep -i firefox;}|pastebinit
<deb> nannes-athlon, ho aggiunto in software sources backports e sta uploadando firefox, vediamo che succede
<deb> che c'entra pastebin?
<nannes-athlon> uploadando??
<nannes-athlon> cmq c'entra per mandarmi info sul sistema e sulla versine
<deb> vabbè, si capisce :)
<deb> te le mando manualmente, so farlo :)
<h_boyz> cristian_c: Eccomi di nuovo,kernel 3.2.0-32-generic
<h_boyz>  ma tutto come prima:'(
<deb> penso ghgh
<h_boyz> cristian_c: ma visto che io non ho xorg.conf e che creandolo dovrebbe essere il riferimento del sistema...è cosa molto difficile editarne uno ex novo?
<deb> devo riavviare dopo l'update
<deb> torno subito
<h_boyz> cristian_c: potresti aiutarmi in tal senso?
<cristian_c> h_boyz, come fai ad avere il -32?
<cristian_c> il massimo che ho è -31
<h_boyz> cristian_c: non saprei, ho semplicemente lanciato il gestore aggiornamenti
<cristian_c> l'ho lanciato anch'io
<h_boyz> cristian_c: non ho neanche abilitato altri repo
<cristian_c> è vero, è uscito adesso
<h_boyz> cristian_c: su synaptic ho visto vari driver nvidia, quali devo considerare se volessi provare ad installarli io anzichè il gestore driver
<cristian_c> uhm, no
<cristian_c> forse il problema non è quello
<deb> nannes-athlon, ora ho la 16.01 cmq non mi carica la pagina degli add-ons...
<cristian_c> h_boyz, dovresti postare il dmesg
<cristian_c>  /var/log/dmesg
<DD3my> nannes, quindi niente?
<DD3my> lascio tutto cosi?
<deb> ehm quindi?
<h_boyz> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1279514/  ho dato dmesg | pastebinit, l'altro non lo trovava,ho fatto bene?
<cristian_c> sto guardando
<cristian_c> h_boyz, uhm, ci sono delle righe interessanti in fondo al file
<deb> nannes-athlon, ma non mi aiuti più?
<cristian_c> [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: Setting dpms mode 0 on lvds encoder (output
<cristian_c> [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: Output LVDS-1 is running on CRTC 1 using output A
<h_boyz> cristian_c: ok,le sto vedendo,illuminami:)
<h_boyz> cristian_c: http://www.linux.it/~napo/index.php/Main/LinuxOnMitac8060 ho trovato anche questo,ma non consente il download di xorg.conf
<deb> ok nn mi si caga più nessuno
<Ab3L> deb. ho subito due crash e reboot. che problema hai? ti spiace ripeterti?
<cristian_c> h_boyz, abbiamo trovato il problema
<cristian_c> h_boyz, è dovuto al tuo pc
<cristian_c> h_boyz, se è la scheda siamo a cavallo
<cristian_c> h_boyz, mi ridai il pastebin di lspci?
<deb> ab3L, firefox 16 su ubuntu 10.04 non mi apre la pagina degli add-ons
<h_boyz> cristian_c: splendido,poi mi spieghi vero? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1279550/
<cristian_c> usciva sia nel tuo dmesg che nel link che mi hai dato ora
<cristian_c> h_boyz, ho googlato, ma non credo sia dovuto alla scheda, quanto all'uscita video sul tuo notebook
<cristian_c> ha la vista duplicata
<cristian_c> quindi è un problema proprio del mitac
<h_boyz> cristian_c: vai avanti.....
<h_boyz> cristian_c: il nb ha anche una porta s-video
<cristian_c> sì, sto guardando avanti
<cristian_c> http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/newbie/39665-screenresolution-problem.html
<cristian_c> h_boyz, l'unica cosa da fare è provare a generare l'xorg.conf
<h_boyz> cristian_c: capito! mi aiuti tu?Onestamente avevo provato ma avevo ottenuto solo schermo nero.
<cristian_c> h_boyz, hai seguito il wiki?
<cristian_c> h_boyz, comunque almeno adesso ci abbiamo capito qualcosa
<cristian_c> h_boyz, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/DomandeFrequenti#Come_si_riconfigura_il_server_grafico.3F
<h_boyz> ora provo,mi indichi almeno una procedura per fare il backup della configurazione attuale cosi da poter riavere almeno il desktop in caso di problemi?
<h_boyz> cristian_c: visto che non ho xorg.conf da salvare?
<cristian_c> h_boyz, se non ce l'hai tecnicamente non hai niente da salvare
<cristian_c> basta che poi cancelli l'xorg creato nel caso
<h_boyz> cristian_c: speriamo bene, era quello che avevo fatto,anche il wiki è lo stesso
<h_boyz> cristian_c: ora attivo il cellulare così da mantenere i contatti in caso di crash
<massy> .
<h_boyz> hboyz2: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/DomandeFrequenti#Come_si_riconfigura_il_server_grafico.3F
<cristian_c> lol
<h_boyz2> cristian_c: come faccio a postarti l'output del comando sudo X -configure...mi da degli errori e crea un file vuoto
<drago> ciao! vorreri chedervi dove posso scaricare torrent in italiano?
<h_boyz2> ho rifatto un paio di tentativi,ora xorg.conf.new è stato creato ma se faccio il test con sudo X - config $HOME/xorg.conf.new ottengo schermo nero
<drago> con la chiusura di btjankie sono perso
<nannes> !warez | drago, ti rispondo in PV
<ubot-it> drago, ti rispondo in PV: questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<mattia93> problema!!!non riesc a connettermi con la chiavetta internet
<nannes> mattia93: chiavetta umts  o  chiavetta wifi ?
<mattia93> nannes:umts
 * nannes odia le pennine umts
<mattia93> nannes: ho creato la connessione a banda larga ma non me la da disponibile quando la inserisco
<h_boyz2> cristian_c: alla fine dice numero degli scermi creati non corrisponde agli schermi rilevati
<kunta> ci riprovo. ha staccato una pennetta usb criptata mentre era in funzione. adesso non riesco + a vedere il contenuto
<kunta> che faccio sono costrettoa farmattare  e perdere le foto contenute
<jester-> kunta: fai un fsck della penna a partizioni smontate
<kunta> frena adagio che significa.
<kunta> ho la penna inserita ma non viene riconosciuta
<cristian_c> h_boyz2, scusa, ero uscito fuori di casa
<cristian_c> h_boyz2, mi ridai il link alla guida?
<h_boyz2> cristian_c: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/DomandeFrequenti#Come_si_riconfigura_il_server_grafico.3F
<h_boyz2> se provo a dare da tty1 xrandr -q dice can't open display
<cristian_c> h_boyz2, devi editare il file .new
<cristian_c> Se necessario editare il file xorg.conf.new.
<kunta>  filesystem damage.
<h_boyz2> cristian_c: ok, dove vado a modificare
<cristian_c> h_boyz2, me lo devi postare: cat xorg.conf.new | pastebinit
<kunta> ci sei
<cristian_c> dovremo modificare qualche opzione dello schermo
<h_boyz2> cristian_c: ok, aspetta che ripasso sul pc incriminato
<cristian_c> se necessario in modalità di ripristino
<kunta> fatto fsck
<h_boyz> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1279709/
<h_boyz> eccolo
<kunta> si e lanciato da 39000 mt
<kunta> a 1000 km h
<h_boyz> cristian_c: a me sembra completamente da scrivere,ci sono solo le sezioni senza dati.Ho capito bene?
<cristian_c> a me non sembra vuoto
<h_boyz> cristian_c: il primo era vuoto,questo sembra senza valori però
<cristian_c> h_boyz2, devi cancellare un po' di roba
<kunta> hei
<kunta>  che faccio
<cristian_c> 	Screen      1  "Screen1" RightOf "Screen0"
<cristian_c> 	Screen      2  "Screen2" RightOf "Screen1"
<kunta> <j
<cristian_c> queste via
<kunta> jester che faccio
<cristian_c> h_boyz2, è semplice
<cristian_c> h_boyz, dai che ce la fai
<h_boyz> cristian_c: fatto
<h_boyz> cristian_c: speriamo, comincio a non crederci più
<h_boyz> cristian_c: se vado ad intuito devo cancellare tutte le sezioni relative a screen1 e screen2 giusto?
<massy> ho una richiesta: vorrei sapere come faccio a vedere il play di medisaet premium,  visto che per vederlo occorre il silverlight, un plugin di windows (browser  che uso è il firefox). provato a installare ma con scarso successo. non è compatibile
<cristian_c> h_boyz, ma hai letto bene?
<cristian_c> h_boyz, cancella le righe che ho detto all'inizio
<cristian_c> massy, è illegale
<massy> no se io ho una tessera mediaset attiva a mio nome e pago regolarmente
<h_boyz> cristian_c: ok cancellato solo le due righe indicate
<massy> ora provo a mettere chromium, e provare ..... ho la tessera registrata sul sito con un mio account, e posso vedere tutto quel che voglio
<kunta> che facci con la mia penna criptata
<cristian_c> massy, ah
<cristian_c> massy, eh, ma a loro non interessa se hai linux
<massy> provo con chromium
<h_boyz> cristian_c: altre da modificare o provo?
<massy> al max ehehe me li vedo dal visrtualbox
<cristian_c> h_boyz, quelle in Section "ServerLayout" giusto? :)
<cristian_c> massy, comunque moonlight dovrebbe funzionare ancora, anche se è morto
<massy> ok grazie
<cristian_c> massy, l'hai scaricato?
<h_boyz> cristian_c: quelle tolte!:-D
<cristian_c> ok
<massy> non ancora
<massy> lo sto scaricando ehehehe
<massy> sto usando chromium per scaricarlo ma è un addon per firefox quello?
<nannes> massy: che cerchi di vedere, la rai?
<massy> no mediaset premium ... sezione premium play
<massy> i film che mettono in streaming
<nannes> ah nop
<h_boyz> cristian_c: credo che sia un'oraccia per te,se vuoi rimandiamo
<cristian_c> h_boyz, sì, ma hai fatto?
<cristian_c> h_boyz, a parte che sto facendo un sacco di cose oggi con il pc acceso
<h_boyz> si quelle  due le ho cancellate e ho fatto una prova con sudo X -config $HOME/xorg.conf.new e lo schermo è sempre nero
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> io mi ero fatto un xorg.conf ad hoc
<h_boyz> cristian_c: te lo dico solo perchè non vorrei essere di disturbo
<massy> cristian: scaricato sul chromium, ma come l'altra volta, non va
<cristian_c> h_boyz, fatto bene, puoi cancellare anche le sezioni monitor e device
<cristian_c> la 1 e la 2
<cristian_c> cioè la seconda e la terza
<cristian_c> quella con 	Driver      "fbdev"
<cristian_c> in 	Identifier "Screen0" cancella tutte le subsection
<cristian_c> e anche gli altri screen
<cristian_c> cioè l1 e il 2
<cristian_c> salva e riprova
<massy> allora il moonlight non è compatibile con firefox16
<cristian_c> massy, può essere
<cristian_c> scaricati un firefox più vecchio
<cristian_c> h_boyz, fatto?
<massy> devo disinstallare questa versione??
<h_boyz> cristian_c: cancellato monitor1 e 2,sez con driver fbdev,lasciato vesa....tolte sub section
<h_boyz> cristian_c: tolgo anche scrren 1 e screen2
<cristian_c> ok
<h_boyz> cristian_c: cancellate,ora provo
<massy> cristian, grazie ma avendo windows nel virtualbox, mi vedo i film col browser e silverlight di windows
<massy> così non divento scemo e non faccio diventare scemo nessuno
<cristian_c> lol
<h_boyz> cristian_c: fatto ma sempre schermo nero ti riposto xorg.conf.new allo stato attuale http://paste.ubuntu.com/1279767/
<h_boyz> cristian_c: glxinfo | grep "OpenGL version"
<h_boyz> OpenGL version string: 1.2 Mesa 8.0.2
<h_boyz> glxinfo | grep render
<h_boyz> direct rendering: Yes
<h_boyz> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI nv17 x86/MMX/SSE2
<FloodBotIt1> h_boyz: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<h_boyz> chiedo scusa
<cristian_c> h_boyz, strano
<cristian_c> h_boyz, hai postato sul forum?
<cristian_c> magari hanno più tempo per il supporto
<h_boyz> cristian_c: ok, ora provo anche li'. pensavo una cosa...se installo xubuntu 8.10(usa xorg.conf giusto?) che funzionava e copio quell'xorg.conf,dopodichè reinstallo la 12.04 e lo metto nella cartella /etc/X11/xorg.conf può funzionare?
<cristian_c> h_boyz, penso di sì
<cristian_c> fatti una copia anche da parte
<h_boyz> cristian_c: ok ora chiudo tutto e riprovo.Se sei sempre qui ti faccio sapere...E da live? Lo trovo sempre in /etc/X11 ? così forse risparmio tempo
<cristian_c> dubito che ci sono
<h_boyz> cristian_c: o è meglio copiarlo dopo l'installazione?
<cristian_c> h_boyz non credo che il file ci sia, ma prova a guardare
<cristian_c> se c'è sei a cavallo
<cristian_c> il problema c'è da live?
<h_boyz> cristian_c: Ti ringrazio infinitamente comunque,sei stato gentilissimo.
<h_boyz> No , con la 8.10 non lo fa neanche da live
<cristian_c> ho fatto il possibile, purtroppo non sono stato utile
<h_boyz> cristian_c: Ho imparato comunque tante cose utilissime per il futuro
<h_boyz> cristian_c: Buona serata!!:)
<cristian_c> ciao
<ingamedeo> ciao a tutti!
<skobe> ciao a tutti :)
<giuscia> buona sera, ho provato più volte ad installare ubuntu sul moo sony vaio p, ma non ci sonoai riuscito,in particolare ho avuto problemi con la scheda grafica gma500...avete qualche consiglio a riguardo?
<giuscia> ...premetto che non ho ancora provato l'ultoma release :)
<mibofra> e che aspetti ? provala ;) .
<mapreri> mibofra: come la gente che segnala bug su karmic.... (mi è capitato uno un mese fa..) -.-
<mibofra> XD ahahah :D .
<nannes> beh sempre meglio segnalare
<nannes> lol
<nannes> mapreri: anzi dovresti offrirti volontario per fixare
<mibofra> nannes: questo si , ma , normalmente quando una cosa non va e sai che c'è l'aggiornamento che fai ? aggiorni .
<nannes> -.-
 * nannes ignores mibofra
<mapreri> nannes: sì, così ci (e anche mi) tocca andare lì, impostare il bug ocn incomplete, andarmi in cerca nel wiki di ubuntu.com della frase in caso di egnalazione su un EOL... aspettare che ti risponda... -.-'
<nannes> mapreri: ero sarcastico
<nannes> o no   ? misterooooo
<mapreri> nannes: lo spero ben :D
<nannes> ma immaginati
<nannes> come i vecchi
<nannes> che vanno a rivedere le foto di quand'erano giovani
<nannes> tu da vecchio installerai tutte le vecchie distro di ubuntu :'D
<nannes> :°°°°D
<nannes> non vorrai ritrovarti con una karmic buggata?
<nannes> Lol
<FloodBotIt1> nannes: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<mibofra> nannes: ignorati da solo, ma va...
<mapreri> nannes: e poi c'è un sacco di gente che la prima roba che fa se una cosa non funziona è segnalarlo come bug. cioè, dico io, prova prima a provare ad aggiustarlo, magari è una conf saltata -.-''
<mibofra> ehm
<nannes> mibofra: nel senso che non mi avevi capito-.-
<mibofra> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<nannes> :O :O :O :O :O :O :O
 * mapreri ha letto solo ora quello che ha scritto nannes 
<nannes> ocacchio XD
<nannes> credevo di essere in chat XD
<mapreri> dai, scriviamo qua, così lasciamo tutto ai posteri che bramano di leggersi pagine di log :D
<mapreri> lol nannes
<pdor> ciao sto installando un tarbz2 che mi chiede qt tools
<pdor> dove lo trovo?
<nannes> !info qt4-dev-tools
<ubot-it> qt4-dev-tools (source: qt4-x11): Qt 4 development tools. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.2 (precise), package size 3800 kB, installed size 8542 kB (Only available for any all)
<nannes> pdor: se vuoi le qt3 ci sono anche quelle
<pdor> nannes:  no mi chiede almeno le 4.3
<nannes> pdor: allora è quello ^^
<pdor> il pacchetto e' questo? basta che installo qt4-dev-tools?
<nannes> sì
<nannes> poi se vuoi installa tutto
<nannes> libqt4*  e  qt4-*
<pdor> mi 150 mega
<nannes> eeh sono le qt :)  quelle che usa kde
<nannes> sono state create dalla nokia, in origine
<nannes> (se non ricordo mal)
<pdor> nannes: mi puoi dire quali pacchetti appesantiscono il sistema? le librerie e il kernel?
<pdor> anche se non li usi intendo
<nannes> ma, se non li usi non appesantiscono
<nannes> sempre che tu non abbia un hard disk da 40gb
<nannes> lol
<micheg> dalla trolltech in origine nokia le ha comprata qualche anno fa
<pdor> nannes: mi dice che non ho i permessi...posso fare sudo ./configure?
<pdor> che faccio con questo errore? sudo ./config? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1279971/
<nannes> pdor: che stai facendo scusa?
<pdor> sempre installando tarbz2
<pdor> ophcrack ehm
<nannes> ah
<nannes> lol
<nannes> ./configure  si può fare anche da utente normale
<nannes> così come  make
<pdor> hai visto l'errore?
<nannes> make install   invece richiede sudo o comunque privilegi root
<pdor> infatti ho usato ./configure
<nannes> pdor: probabilmente l'hai estratto essendo root
<pdor> posso usare sudi?
<pdor> nono
<pdor> ah si
<nannes> devi estrarre il tar.bz2 nella home, da utente normale ;=
<nannes> ;)
<pdor> l'avevo fatto con bactrac
<pdor> adesso lo sto facendo su mbuti
<pdor> ngheeee perche' adesso mi dice utime nonj riuscito?
<pdor> ho provato a estrarre un tarbz2 e mi da' errore
<mibofra> raga, arrivederci :)
<mibofra> a domani :) .
<Fetentone> ragazzi, ciao... mi dite come faccio ad ativare la scrittura di fuoco sul desktop? Grazie
<Fetentone> dai su, non siate ingordi, rispondetemi, ja!
<naxil> ciao a tutti
<naxil> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<naxil> http://dpaste.com/813666/
<h_boyz> nannes: posso disturbarti?
<nannes> dipende .. se è roba veloce
<h_boyz> nannes: mi ha dato una mano prima cristian_c
<h_boyz> nannes: mi trovavo con lo schermo diviso in 4 parti
<nannes> no, non è nulla di veloce allora
<nannes> sorry, ripassa domani
<h_boyz> nannes: ora ci sarei riuscito
<h_boyz> nannes: volevo solo sapere,se è veloce come aumentare la risoluzione del monitor
<nannes> h_boyz: Basta andare nelle impostazioni schermo
<h_boyz> nannes: non mi supera 1024x768
<nannes> Se hai i driver proprietari, vai direttamente nel pannello di controllo dei drivers
<h_boyz> nannes:nessun driver proprietario,o meglio li ho installati anche se non venivano rilevati dal sistema e ora lo schermo è intero,ma nel menu non mi fa lavorare
<nannes> h_boyz: Ma parli della GeForce4 MX 440 ?
<h_boyz> nannes: esatto
<h_boyz> nannes: sono 10 giorni che ci impazzisco
<h_boyz> nannes: la cosa strana è che xubuntu 8.10 non da nessun tipo di problema
<nannes> h_boyz: E sei sicuro che regga risoluzioni maggiori? con certe frequenze d'aggiornamento?
<nannes> h_boyz: Invece adesso che versione hai di ubu?
<jester-> notte manica di pirletti
<nannes> ciau jester-
<h_boyz> nannes: 12.04
<h_boyz> nannes: avevo trovato questo,è identico al mio tranne il monitor 16:9 ,il mio è standard http://www.linux.it/~napo/index.php/Main/LinuxOnMitac8060
<nannes> h_boyz: non m'interessa non mi va di leggere adesso
<nannes> Le cose sono due: o il monitor non è riconosciuto correttamente
<nannes> o la scheda video non è riconosciuta correttamente
<nannes> QUindi scaricati il manuale del monitor e leggi le specifiche
<nannes> Così potrai configurare Xorg a mano
<nannes> Per info su come fare, c'è google ^
<h_boyz> nannes: si scusa,comunque erano solo le caratteristiche del pc dove si diceva che arriva fino a 1280x854
<h_boyz> nannes: purtroppo è un notebook e non trovo altre info,grazie lo stesso
<h_boyz> nannes: ti auguro una buona notte,ti farò sapere come è andata
<h_boyz> nannes: oppure tornero a chiedere aiuto:)
<nannes> h_boyz: Al tuo posto reinstallarei la 8.10 con gli nvidia drivers
<nannes> per controllare tutti i settaggi
<nannes> (di xorg)
<nannes> comunque ciauz, notte
<baffone85> salve
<novello> buonaseranotte,avrei questa domanda: come cambiare la password di root? ho acquistato un asus 1015cx e lo ha reinstallato con la procedura. Ma non conosco la root assword e quindi non posso installare  la stampate.
<novello> grazie
<novello> buonanotte, riprovero' domani
<josepdf> ciao a tutti
<josepdf> che ne pensate di kubuntu?
<josepdf> io sto iniziando ad odiarlo
<josepdf> quasi quasi torno ad ubuntu ed installo kde
<josepdf> che ne dite?
<nannes> ahahahahahahha
<nannes> che succede, cos'ha che non va kubuntu
<nannes>  Poi glielo dico a peace-
<nannes> josepdf:  ???
<josepdf> eccomi
<josepdf> hahah
<josepdf> ma sempre sta cosa della connessione
<josepdf> ci sono riuscito come mi avevi detto tu
<josepdf> ma con wicd da solo
<josepdf> mi andava a 24 kb
<josepdf> poi adesso network manager funziona
<josepdf> ma comunque è un pò lenta la connessione
<josepdf> e in più ho installato flash
<josepdf> ma i video su youtube non si vedono
<josepdf> sono mooooooooolto deluso
<josepdf> e pensare che sul portatile mi trovo così bene
<josepdf> =(
<deb> ciao, firefox impiega ore ad aprire semplici pagine, perchè?
<josepdf> con altri browser funziona?
<josepdf> fai iwconfig
<nannes> josepdf: perchè devi togliere network manager per far andare bene wicf
<nannes> *wicd
<nannes> E comunque "wicd da solo" vuol dire che hai fatto apt-get install wicd ?
<josepdf> si
<nannes> Beh, allora non è da solo. Si è preso (in auto) tutte le dipendenze necessarie
<josepdf> e poi wicd-kde
<nannes> josepdf: allora togli network-manager
<nannes> purgalo che fa solo danni. wicd è meglio
<nannes> Poi, per il flash si può risolvere ..
<nannes> josepdf: accendi teamviewer e dammi l'accesso ;)
<josepdf> per disinsttaallare faccio purge?
<josepdf> ok
<josepdf> allora aspetta che lo devo scaricaree
<josepdf> ok ci sono
<josepdf> nannes?
<nannes> yep
<josepdf> ok ti do i codici?
<nannes> dammeli in pv
<josepdf> nannes?
#ubuntu-it 2013-10-07
<giovanni[1965]> salve non ho mai usato questo sistema di comunicazione avrei bisogno di aiuto per ubuntu 13.04
<giovanni[1965]> la mia richiesta è legata al fatto che dopo l'aggiornamento non riesco a far funzionare la scheda grafica e sono costretto ad usare solo Cairo
<giovanni[1965]> Pessima conoscenza dell'inghese
<akis24> giorno
<Bobbix> Buongiorno, chi ha mai usato la Forzatura Chiusura di un'applicazione? Parlo dell'icona inseribile sulla barra in alto delle applicazioni (interfaccia Gnome). Ogni volta che l'ho utilizzata si blocca tutto e sono costretto a riavviare... forse è meglio usare qualcos'altro (magari un kill o qualcosa di simile).
<Bobbix> Che ne dite?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<heading> Salve, ho un portatile con installato Windows 7 64 bit. Sto provando ad installare Ubuntu tramite VirtualBox ma finora senza risultati. Al termine dell'installazione compare lo sfondo di Ubuntu ma compaiono una serie di errori che non consentono di portare a termine il caricamento
<heading> Ho provato ad installare sia la versione 12.10 che 13.04 di ubuntu ma ho con entrambi lo stesso problema
<ExPBoy> heading, che portatile e quanta ram hai?
<heading> è un hp dv6t-6000 intel core i7 con 6 gb di ram
<heading> del 2011
<tiziano> buongiorno a tt
<tiziano> chi mi può aiutare per flightgear???
<mikeit> Buongiorno c'è nessuno che ha avuto esperienza con corsi con rilascio di certificazioni (compTIA, cisco, LPIC-1 - 2 ecc...) ?
<tiziano> scusate, c'è qlc1 che mi può aiutare con la configurazione di flightgear, per favore????
<aldo63> salve
<aldo63> ho problemi di connessione con il wi fi chi può aiutarmi?
<ric> Ciao!!!
<Franco_cats> ciao a ttuttt
<Franco_cats> tutti
<Franco_cats> uso la versione 12.04.3 gnome di ubuntu e firefox versione 24.0,
<Franco_cats> da un poco ogni volta che lancio da menu Firefox si apre rimpicciolito e non massimizzato, occupa solo una parte del monitor;  come si fa a costringerlo colla forza bruta  a farlo partire massimizzato ogni volta ??
<Franco_cats> nn ne vuole sapere
<Franco_cats> il comando che e' nel lanciatore e'  "firefox %u"
<Franco_cats> almeno, si capisce la mia domanda ?
<Franco_cats> ciaoo mi liggete ?
<calimero_82> buongiorno
<calimero_82> non sento niente dalle casse, ho ubuntu 12.04
<calimero_82> non sento niente dalle casse, ho ubuntu 12.04, che devo fare per risolvere?
<Fabio_> ciao
<calimero_82> ciao
<Fabio_> Scusate, sto cercando di installare Ubuntu 13.04 su un portatile Fujitsu con Corei3 dove ho installato windows 7. Purtroppo, durante la procedura di installazione leggo il messaggio "Non è stato trovato alcun sistema operativo installato su questo computer. Come procere?" ecc. ecc. Non vorrei procedere perchè l'ho già fattto in passato e mi è stato cancellato il s.o. Windows. Cosa posso fare?
<massy> salve buon lunedi
<Fabio_> buon inizio settimana. Qualcuno può aiutarmi con l'installazione di Ubuntu? Grazie
<vincenzo> buongiorno a tutti
<vincenzo> vorrei chiedere assistenza riguardo la regolazione del volume
<vincenzo> qualcuno puo aiutarmi grazie in anticipo
<vincenzo> allora? ce qualcuno?
<tiziano> buongiorno, chi mi può aiutare??? nn riesco più a fare aggiornamenti su ubuntu 12.04!!!!!!!
<massy> tiziano: scrivi che errore ti da,
<tiziano> massy: ho caricato un text su pastebin....
<tiziano> massy: trovato???
<Fabio_> ciao a tutti esco
<massy> tiziano: se mi ridai iol link, che lo perso
<tiziano> massy: scusa massy, come faccio??? scusa, ma nn so usare tanto qst sistema...
<massy> va beh
<massy> nn fa niente
<massy> dimmi a parole tue cosa salta fuori
<tiziano> massy: lancio l'installazione di pacchetti di aggiornamento e dopo poco mi dice che sono insorti problemi nell'installazione, che il programma verrà chiuso.... se vuoi ti carico qui il messaggio che mi da su terminal...
<calimero_82> ragazzi se lancio alsamixer : impossibile caricare i controlli del mixer: Argomento non valido.  Che significa?
<massy> tiziano: io penso che abbia dei repository scaduti ed ecco perche nn riesce ad aggiornarti un bel niente
<tiziano> massy: quindi cosa devo fare???
<massy> tiziano: per esempio: anche a me succedeva perche avevo i repository di getdeb attivi e quelli erano out
<massy> controlla
<massy> cmq per ora io piu di così nn posso aiutarti
<tiziano> massy: come faccio???
<massy> nel caso aspetta qualcuno piu consono
<massy> asp
<massy> che distro linux usi?
<tiziano> massy: scusa, cos'è???
<massy> usi ubuntu
<massy> ?
<massy> se si, quale?
<tiziano> massy: si ubuntu 12.04
<massy> http://www.megalab.it/5753/aggiungere-manualmente-i-repository-alle-sorgenti-software-di-ubuntu
<massy> questo articolo è vecchio di un anno, ma cambia di pochissimo
<massy> leggilo io devo uscire ora
<tiziano> quit
<enzo> ciao
<enzo> ho alcuni problemi con ubuntu qualcuno mi puo aiutare?
<Guest53197> ce qualcuno?
<tiziano> buongiorno. Durante l'installazione di aggiornamenti ubuntu 12.04 mi compare qst msg: Verificare se sono in uso repository di terze parti. Qualora così fosse, disabilitarli, poiché questi sono talvolta causa di problemi.
<tiziano> chi mi può aiutare per favore????
<tiziano> buongiorno. Durante l'installazione di aggiornamenti ubuntu 12.04 mi compare qst msg: Verificare se sono in uso repository di terze parti. Qualora così fosse, disabilitarli, poiché questi sono talvolta causa di problemi.
<vincenzo> ciao a tutti
<tiziano> qlc1 mi può aiutare???
<vincenzo> ho un problema con l audio qualcuno puo aiutarmi?
<vincenzo> tiziano tu te ne intendi di audio?
<tiziano> vincenzo: no Vincenzo. sto cercando aiuto ank'io.... mi dispiace
<vincenzo> ok grazie lo stesso
<vincenzo> io da giorni che chiedo qui ma nessuno mi aiuta
<vincenzo> boooo
<tiziano> si, nn capisco neankio come funziona qua. Ogni tanto qlc1 si fa vivo e ti da anke una gran mano...
<vincenzo> sapresti consigliarmi un bel gioco per ubuntu?ovviamente gratuito
<tiziano> io è da un po' che sto cercando di installare flightgear, ma ogni volta mi trovo di fronte problemi che nn so proprio da che parte prendere...
<vincenzo> capisco
<vincenzo> sembra non ci sia nessuno provero piu tardi ciao tiziano
<tiziano> ciao
<davyde> buongiorno gentaglia! come faccio a far usare una partizione di swap su xubuntu 12.04 che non ho creato nell'installazione ma che era gia presente in un secondo disco?
<davyde> basta che la aggiungo a fstab?
<glpiana> ola
<davyde> hola :P
<tiziano> Verificare se sono in uso repository di terze parti. Qualora così fosse, disabilitarli, poiché questi sono talvolta causa di problemi.
<tiziano> chi mi può aiutare??
<vincenzo> ciao a tutti
<vincenzo> qualcuno mi puo aiutare
<vincenzo> ?
<glpiana> tiziano, apri un terminale
<glpiana> tiziano, scrivi: ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<Mediowoman> ciao a tutti
<Mediowoman> ho da poco installato ubuntu...
<Mediowoman> solo che adesso vorrei poter mettere anche windows...è possibile farlo?
<tiziano> glpiana: fatto
<Mediowoman> nessuno che possa aiutarmi?
<tiziano> glpiana: grazie della risposta intanto. Mi sono venute fuori delle voci. che faccio adesso??
<vincenzo> ciao a tutti
<vincenzo> ho dei problemi con le impostazioni audio
<vincenzo> qualcuno puo aiutarmi?
<glpiana> !paste | tiziano
<ubot-it> tiziano: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> tiziano, oki, ho visto di là. se sei su ubuntu scrivi nel temrinale: gksu software-properties-gtk
<tiziano> glpiana: mi si è aperta la finestra delle proprietà degli aggiornamenti, giusto????
<glpiana> tiziano, sì, ora vai nella scheda relativa ai software di terze parti
<tiziano> glpiana: Altro software, giusto??? qui è tt spuntato
<glpiana> tiziano, oki, se vuoi disabilitarli devi togliere la spunta. però prima di farlo, dimmi: stai facnedo l'avanzamento di versione?
<tiziano> glpiana: no, stavo facendo l'installazione di pacchetti di flightgear 2.12
<glpiana> tiziano, su che versione di ubuntu sei?
<tiziano> glpiana: ubuntu 12.04
<glpiana> tiziano, da dove stavi installando il gioco? terminale o software center?
<tiziano> glpiana: ho trovato delle istruzioni su internet che mi hanno fatto arrivare fino ad un certo punto, poi ho visto che ci sono dei pacchetti nella gestione aggiornamenti, ho provato a lanciarli e si è piantato tt
<tiziano> glpiana: su internet le istruzioni erano tramite terminal.
<glpiana> tiziano, puoi indicarmi dove le hai prese così do un'occhiata?
<tiziano> glpiana: nn mi ricordo il sito... Le avevo fatte ieri sera, poi ho spento e stamani le ho ricercate ma nn le ho più trovate....
<glpiana> tiziano, i browser hanno la cronologia
<tiziano> glpiana: qst è il link: http://www.istitutomajorana.it/forum/Thread-Come-installare-Flightgear-su-Ubuntu-12-04
<tiziano> glpiana: scorrendo ci sono 4 o 5 linee di comando
<glpiana> tiziano, la versione già presente nei repository non ti andava bene?
<tiziano> glpiana: ogni volta che provavo a installare qst programma mi dava sempre problemi durante l'installazione. Dopo qst linee l'installazione è andata liscia come l'olio
<vincenzo> ciao a tutti
<vincenzo> ho un problema con le impostazioni audio
<vincenzo> qualcuno puo aiutarmi?
<vincenzo> se digito alamixer mi dice che non e presente
<glpiana> vincenzo, alsamixer
<vincenzo> se vado a smanettare in alto a destra vicino l'orario
<vincenzo> le periferiche non ci sono e quindoi non mi fa regolare ne microfono e ne casse
<vincenzo> praticamente non mi fa regolare ne casse ne microfono da nessuna parte
<xratekill> ragazzi è possibile installare final cut su ubuntu?
<tiziano> glpiana: hai qlc consiglio???
<vincenzo> allora ragazzi nessuno mi sa dire che devo fare?
<xratekill> ?
<vincenzo> almeno potreste dirmi come posso scaricare i driver della scheda audio forse in questo modo risolvo bho?
<vincenzo> benissimo
<vincenzo> mi sa che devo convivere con questo problema
<calinux> quit
<calinux> exit
<calinux> logout
<vincenzo> mmmmm
<glpiana> vincenzo, se scrivi alsamixer (e non alamixer) nel terminale, che messaggio ottieni?
<glpiana> tiziano, io però non ho capito: l'hai installato o no sto gioco?
<vincenzo> ora alsamixer e andato
<glpiana> vincenzo, controlla che i volumi siano alti e non ci sinao "MM" alla base dei volumi
<vincenzo> il problema e che io vorrei impostare l audio da impostazioni audio
<vincenzo> sembrano ok le impostazioni
<tiziano> glpiana: il gioco è installato, ma qnd ho provato ad installare i pacchetti nel Gestore aggiornamenti si è presentato il problema
<glpiana> tiziano, che intendi per installare i pacchetti nel gestore?
<vincenzo> se uno riesce a impostare l audio da impostazioni audio riesce meglio a far funzionare tutto con programmi che utilizzano certe funzionalita
<glpiana> vincenzo, da alsamixer riesci a configurare correttamente i volumi?
<vincenzo> si
<vincenzo> pero da alsamixer
<vincenzo> ti faccio un esempio:su skype non funziona il microfono
<vincenzo> i volumi su alsamixer sono alti
<vincenzo> che devo fare?
<vincenzo> se riuscivo a impostare il tutto da imp audio avrei fatto funzionare tutto tranquillamente
<glpiana> vincenzo, da impostazioni audio, devi controllare che la scheda audio sia selezionata. altro non so dirti perchè uso kubuntu e non unity
<akis24> ciao
<vincenzo> da impostazioni audio non riconosce le periferiche:ne casse ne microfono e ne si puo configurare nulla
<tiziano> glpiana: l'icona del gestore aggiornamenti mi segnala che ci sono dei pacchetti che possono essere installati, ho lanciato l'operazione e mi si è bloccata
<glpiana> vincenzo, non so aiutarti
<vincenzo> ok grazie lo stesso
<glpiana> tiziano, nel terminale scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<tiziano> glpiana: fatto
<glpiana> tiziano, ha dato errori?
<tiziano> glpiana: allafine scrive qst: W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.getdeb.net/ubuntu/ precise-getdeb/games i386 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.getdeb.net_ubuntu_dists_precise-getdeb_games_binary-i386_Packages) W: È consigliato eseguire "apt-get update" per correggere questi problemi tiziano@tiziano-SATELLITE-PRO-L670:~$
<glpiana> tiziano, anzitutto, incolla la roba su pastebin e non in canale
<glpiana> tiziano, scrivi: cat /etc/apt/sources.list                e metti su pastebin quel che esce
<glpiana> !paste | tiziano
<ubot-it> tiziano: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<tiziano> glpiana:http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6205106/
<vincenzo> ce qualcuno che mi aiuta?
<glpiana> tiziano, sudo rm  /etc/apt/sources.list.d/getdeb.list*
<glpiana> tiziano, poi sudo apt-get update
<tiziano> glpiana: fatto. nn ci sono più errori. posso lanciare gli aggiornamenti adesso???
<glpiana> tiziano, sudo apt-get upgrade
<glpiana> ciao
<tiziano> dopo un upgrade mi compare qst msg: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6205126/
<tiziano> qlc1 mi può aiutare???
<akis24> tiziano:  È utile eseguire "apt-get -f install" per correggere ciò.   fallo è scritto li
<vincenzo> ciao a tutti
<vincenzo> su ubuntu si puo fare il ripristino di sistema?
<akis24> vincenzo: dipende da cosa intendi
<tiziano> akis24: qst è la risposta: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6205159/
<akis24> tiziano: apt-get autoremove poi provi a dare sudo apt-get update e dopo sudo apt-get upgrade e alla fine vediamo
<Moyk> salve, ho scannerizzato tramite ubuntu e salvato il file con l'applicazione dell'acquisizione, mando il file via mail ad un pc windows e non riesco ad aprire il file come è possibile???
<Moyk> non riesco a trovare un software che me lo apre??? scusate ma in che formato lo salva il programma ubuntu di acquisizione?????
<akis24> Moyk: dipende dal formato del file credo che estensione ha ? e con cosa dovevi aprirlo ?
<akis24> Moyk: prima di salvarlo imposta l'estensione che ti serve ne avra' tante suppongo
<Moyk> non ha estensione, se provo ad aggiungere .jpg
<Moyk> ?
<akis24> Moyk: fai una scansione qualsiasi e poi provi a impostare estensione ecc cosi vai sul sicuro
<akis24> Moyk: al limite dopo rifai quella che ti interessa
<tiziano> akis24: qst dopo i tre comandi: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6205186/
<Moyk> un windows l'icona è un foglio bianco....su ubuntu invece l'icona era l'anteprima della scansione minuscola e si apriva
<akis24> tiziano:  il problema relativo al simulatore di volo lo risolvi appena entrano altre persone ora non ci sono
<Moyk> ragazzi ho risolto, in pratica ho provato ad aggiungere al nome del file .jpg   in pratica ho rinominato con l'estensione e ora funge, cmq grazie per la disponibilià :)
<tiziano> akis24: mi puoi dire chi devo contattare???
<akis24> Moyk:  bene
<akis24> tiziano: se entra jester risolvi di certo
<tiziano> akis24: ok grazie.
<akis24> di nulla
<vincenzo> ragazzi quando parlo al microfono si sete anche nelle casse
<vincenzo> com si puo togliere quest effetto
<vincenzo> per ripristino intendo ripristinare i file che mi facevano funzionare impostazioni audio
<akis24> vincenzo: magari devi solo reimpostare  mica altro
<vincenzo> praticamente non si riesce a impostare piu nulla da impostazioni audio
<vincenzo> solo da alsamixer ma non e proprio la stessa cosa
<vincenzo> in impostazioni audio non mi da piu le periferiche sia di uscita che d ingresso
<akis24> vincenzo:  che versione di ubuntu ?
<vincenzo> 13.04
<vincenzo> appena installato riuscivo a impostare queste cose ora no
<akis24> vincenzo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Audio/RisoluzioneProblemiAudio  prova
<vincenzo> ok
<vincenzo> grazie
<vincenzo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6205251/
<vincenzo> akis24-questa parte della guida poteva essermi utile
<vincenzo> ma quei menu non ci sono da me booo
<vincenzo> va beh provo a loggare dopo e vediamo se riesco a risolvere ciao ciao a tutti
<Guest53809> Buongiorno, ho da poco installato ubuntu 13.04 64bit. A volte l'avvio è perfetto, mentre in altre si blocca e per avviarsi ci mette 15 minuti. Ho un pc con Intel Duo a 2,93GHZ 4gb ram ddr2 800... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6205271/
<Guest53809> come ultima frase mi compare a schermo nero quella frase. A volte altre frasi.
<mibofra> Guest53809, sulla live nessun problema?
<Guest53809> no. l'ho accesa una volta e niente..
<Guest53809> Serve a qualcosa disattivare il protocollo ipv6?
<mibofra> Guest53809, uhm aggiornato ?
<Guest53809> appena fatto. si..
<mibofra> prova con l'ultimo kernel disponibile
<Guest53809> mi scusi.. come si fa?
<mibofra> Guest53809, se hai aggiornato e riavviato dopo averlo fatto, hai l'ultimo
<mibofra> dai in un terminale uname -a e postalo qui
<mibofra> (che è solo una riga)
<Guest53809> a me è apparso dopo aver aggiornato adesso che ci penso. ok subito
<mibofra> così vedo che kernel monti
<Guest53809> Linux emanuele-PC 3.8.0-19-generic #30-Ubuntu SMP Wed May 1 16:35:23 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<mibofra> Guest53809, che versione di ubuntu monti?
<Guest53809> Ubuntu standard. Ho voluto provare Unity, sul mio portatile ho avuto Xubuntu e mai un problema..
<Guest53809> 64bit
<mibofra> Guest53809, dico la 12.04 la 12.10 la 13.04
<Guest53809> 13.04
<mibofra> Guest53809, sudo apt-get install linux
<mibofra> vedi se te ne trova uno superiore
<Guest53809> lo faccio subito.
<Guest53809> Mi dice vuoi scaricare 236 mb
<mibofra> se no se ti viene più comodo anche dal software center, però lo trovi come elemento tecnico
<Guest53809> kernel 3.8.0-31 può essere?
<mibofra> perfetto fallo aggiornare Guest53809
<mibofra> Guest53809, sarà almeno un 3.10
<mibofra> almeno
<Guest53809> grazie mille :) io sono fermo a apt-get update && apt-get upgrade. Con questi comandi non si aggiorna il sistema?
<mibofra> Guest53809, gli aggiornamenti sono pressoché continui :)
<mibofra> specialmente per le lts non ancora a fine della vita e l'ultima release stabile
<Guest53809> è da pochi mesi che provo a capire qualcosa di linux, ogni giorno mi piace sempre di più.. Grazie, le farò sapere al piu presto.
<Guest53809> finito, adesso mi conviene riavviare.
<mibofra> prego, ricorda di riavviare appena finito l'installazione del nuovo kernel
<mibofra> ok :)
<Guest53809> ok grazie :)
<Guest53809> reboot
<Guest53809> sbagliato
<Ema123> Ho un problema nello spegnimento di ubuntu 13.04
<Ema123> Prima mi è comparso http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6205401/  adesso i tipici pallini di caricamento a schermo nero ma non si spegne.
<akis24> Ema123:  prova a dare sudo reboot
<akis24> sara' in stand by o ibernato
<Ema123> gia fatto.. sudo bash e reboot
<akis24> Ema123:  premi esc
<Ema123> niente..
<Ema123> i puntini sono arancioni
<akis24> Ema123: sembra bloccato il sistema
<Ema123> ho appena fatto apt-get install linux.. strano
<Ema123> senta per questo avviso che mi e comparso prima di bloccarsi? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6205401/
<Ema123> esiste un modo per interrompere prima le applicazioni? o smontare le partizioni..
<akis24> Ema123:  per caso si è interrotta la procedura di aggiornamento ?
<Ema123> no..
<akis24> sembra sia successo qualcosa Ema123
<Ema123> come procedo? pulsante di accensione? e vediamo quel che succede al riavvio?
<akis24> Ema123:  prova e speriamo bene
<Ema123> l'ho installato solo ieri ubuntu questo computer ha sempre qualcosa con linux..
<Ema123> si è avviato in pochi secondi!
<akis24> Ema123:  sara' di microsoft  :)
<Ema123> come fare per evitare l'ultimo messaggio a schermo viola?
<Ema123> ahah già inizio a pensarlo
<akis24> intanto riavvia Ema123
<Ema123> adesso si è avviato.. lo riavvio ancora?
<akis24> ah no no
<akis24> Ema123:  se è tutto ok non dovrebbe esserci motivo che si ripeta
<Ema123> mi è successo spesso.. anche all'avvio a volte mi appaiono avvisi strani d rete wlan
<Ema123> a volte ci mette 20secondi per avviarsi a volte 15min.. è stabile come il tempo
<akis24> Ema123: puoi provare al massimo a riavviare normalmente e vedere se funziona
<Ema123> ok provo subito :)
<Ema123> sembra funzionare adesso. Il brutto è che quando sono qui in chat funziona, se ne esco non si avvia.. Vi ringrazio tanto :)
<akis24> :)
<ugone> Ema123, la prossima volta prova con reisub  http://fosswire.com/post/2007/09/fix-a-frozen-system-with-the-magic-sysrq-keys/
<Ema123> akis 24 in che cosa consiste ? :)
<akis24> chiedilo a ugone
<ugone> un sistema per spegnere il sistema "dialogando direttamente con il kernel"
<Ema123> con la combinazione alt+printscreen e digitando reisub si dovrebbe riavviare.. Davvero interessante!!
<ugone> si
<ugone> guarda su wikipedia
<Ema123> va bene grazie mille :)
<ugone> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_Sys_Req
<unzghaarod> ciao sono un neofita e devo ancora installare ubuntu sul pc. esiste un pdf in italiano per iniziare a capire i comandi?
<akis24> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<unzghaarod> grazie
<akis24> prego
<simoneee> ciao
<simoneee> ho un problema col dual boot ubuntu e windows 8
<simoneee> parte grub2 e tutto ok, ma se avvio windows 8 al successivo riavvio non parte più grub2 ma direttamente windows
<simoneee> consigli?
<unzghaarod> scusate qual'è il tasto super?
<akis24> unzghaarod: credo sia il tasto con il logo di winz
<unzghaarod> ok!
<PinkerLoeffel> Salve
<h_boyz> Buonasera, uso lubuntu e vorrei impostare shotwell viewer come visualizzatore predefinito ma non riesco
<tiziano> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6205917/ Qlc1 mi può aiutare????
<krabador> tiziano, apri il terminale
<krabador> tiziano, digita software-properties-gtk
<krabador> e disabiliti , se abilitati, repositories di terze parti
<tiziano> krabador: fatto
<tiziano> ora che faccio???
<krabador> perfetto, adesso sempre da terminale, sudo apt-get update
<tiziano> fatto e andato a buon fine
<tiziano> ora??
<tiziano> Sulla barra dell'orologio (per inderci) ho ancora un'icona di problemi nei pacchetti di aggiornamento (tipo il segnale di divieto di transito)
<krabador> tiziano, allora, segnati questi comandi
<tiziano> krabador: dimmi
<krabador> tiziano, premi ctrl - alt - f1, ti apparirà un terminale a tutto schermo, esegui il login, con nome utente ubuntu e password, poi sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<krabador> dopodichè riavvii con reboot
<tiziano> krabador: ok segnati. c'è altro che devo fare dopo??? o ci si risente???
<krabador> tiziano, riavvi con reboot
<tiziano> ho un problema a far partire gli aggiornamenti su ubuntu 12.04. Mi segnala che il pacchetto è danneggiato e che ci sono problemi con le repository di terze parti. Qlc1 mi può aiutare???
<tiziano> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6206079/ Qst segnalazione può bloccare l'istallazione dal "Gestore si aggiornamenti" ????? Qlc1 mi può aiutare???
<tiziano> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6206158/ Qst è la situazione del mio desktop..... (se può aiutare guardate in alto a destra)
<massy> sera
<inouk_> dopo cento tentativi di installare e far funzionare i driver della scheda wifi Broadcom BVM 4312
<cristian_c> BCM
<inouk_> con Kubuntu 12.10 non so più cosa fare
<cristian_c> inouk_, ricordo di averti dato dei suggeriment
<inouk_> sono in modalità live con Cd
<inouk_> si ciao
<cristian_c> *i
<inouk_> non ho risolto anzi sempre peggio!
<cristian_c> inouk_, tipo?
<inouk_> adesso nemmeno con cavo di rete mi si collega...!
<inouk_> forse dovrei reinstallare la ver.12.04....
<inouk_> che dite?
<cristian_c> inouk_, io non so neanche cos'hai fatto
<inouk_> seguendo consigli di varie parti ho installato e disinstallato il pacchetto generico di driver
<inouk_> per la scheda menzionata...
<cristian_c> varie parti?
<inouk_> qui in chat...
<cristian_c> chi?
<inouk_> mi sono connessa varie volte cercando soluzioni
<inouk_> e diverse persone mi hanno indirizzata a fare cose diverse!
<cristian_c> -,-
<inouk_> eh già
<cristian_c> inouk_, io avrei semplicemente seguito il wiki
<inouk_> l'ho fatto
<inouk_> come prima cosa
<cristian_c> dato che non è difficile settare quella scheda
<inouk_> lo so credi, ho fatto tutto quello che diceva il wiki
<inouk_> ma non funzionava cmq
<cristian_c> inouk_, non so neanche cos'hai fatto
<cristian_c> sempre installata, sempre funzionato
<inouk_> vabbè sarò l'unica!
<inouk_> anche se dal forum non mi sembra....
<cristian_c> inouk_, tipo?
<inouk_> diverse persone hanno postato problemi con la stessa scheda
<cristian_c> inouk_, chi?
<inouk_> senti ma mi stai pigliando per il culo?
<inouk_> non ho tempo da perdere
<cristian_c> no
<inouk_> allora
<cristian_c> inouk_, a me sembra di sì
<inouk_> mi puoi aiutare  o no?
<cristian_c> inouk_, ti è stato dato il consiglio, ma pare che preferisci lamentarti
<cristian_c> non fai esempu, ecc...
<cristian_c> *esempi
<inouk_> che cavolo di esempio ti devo fare?
<cristian_c> ergo, penso che non vuoi farti aiutare
<inouk_>  mi hanno detto di fare mille cose
<cristian_c> inouk_, cos'hai fatto, ad esempio
<inouk_> e non mi ricordo tutto
<cristian_c> infatti, non dovevi fare mille cose
<inouk_> attivazione dei driver aggiuntivi
<cristian_c> ok, come li attivavi?
<inouk_> dallo start (se si chiama così)
<inouk_> sistema
<inouk_> aggiorna driver
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> non conosco aggiorna driver
<cristian_c> inouk_, di quale de parli?
<inouk_> start
<cristian_c> ve ne sono vari
<cristian_c> *DE
<inouk_> start
<cristian_c> ???
<inouk_> applicazioni
<cristian_c> ah
<cristian_c> inouk_, xfce?
<inouk_> non lo so come si definisce in Linus
<inouk_> Linux
<cristian_c> inouk_, su quale release di *buntu
<cristian_c> ?
<inouk_> quella che ho installato è 12.10
<cristian_c> inouk_, ma quale iso hai scaricato?
<cristian_c> inouk_, ok, ma quale iso?
<inouk_> 12.04 ma dopo l'installazione ho aggiornato a 12,10
<cristian_c> inouk_, con il cavo?
<inouk_> si
<cristian_c> inouk_, perché hai aggiornato?
<cristian_c> la lts dura cinque anni
<inouk_> pensavo fosse una versione migliore
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> inouk_, ancora non ho capito quale iso hai scaricato, in particolare
<cristian_c> solo che è una 12.04
<cristian_c> per il resto, mistero
<inouk_> Kubuntu 12.04
<cristian_c> ahhhhhhhh
<cristian_c> kde
<inouk_> si
<cristian_c> inouk_, ecco perché non mi tornava
<cristian_c> start-sistema-aggiorna driver
<inouk_> già!
<cristian_c> inouk_, ok, e una volta aperto aggiorna driver?
<inouk_> scarica e poi consiglia di riavviare per l'installazione
<cristian_c> inouk_, ovviamente non ti basta
<inouk_> eseguo ma non installa nulla dal momento che la scheda non viene rilevata
<cristian_c> inouk_, se hai letto il wiki, dovresti saperlo
<cristian_c> inouk_, come fai a dire che non viene rilevata?
<inouk_> mi correggo... scusami
<inouk_> la scheda sembra a posto
<cristian_c> inouk_, la faccenda è questa: quelle broadcom lì sono schede vecchie, ma diffusissime, perché economiche
<inouk_> questo lo avevo intuito...
<inouk_> dicevo
<inouk_> non viene rilevato il modem wifi
<inouk_> volendo configurare la rete non riesco
<cristian_c> inouk_, il fatto è che linux non fungono di default perché broadcom non rilascia il firmware insieme al driver, costringendoti a installarlo a parte
<cristian_c> inouk_, ma la procedura è semplice, basta seguire il wiki
<Bobbix> Salve qualcuno ricorda per caso come si fa a lanciare da terminale un'applicazione qualsiasi LASCIANDO libero il terminale stesso?
<cristian_c> inouk_, il modo migliore è fare esattamente ciò che dice il wiki, evidentemente non l'hai seguito correttamente
<WebbyIT> Bobbix, basta aggiungere && alla fine del comando
<cristian_c> inouk_, infatti, se hai notato, in live e sulla distro appena installata, non è accesso il led wifi
<cristian_c> *acceso
<inouk_> credo che reinstallerò la versione 12.04 e procedo di nuovo per installare i driver
<Bobbix> WebbyIT: no non va... il comando è un comando .sh vorrei lanciarlo ed evitare che spari tutto sulla finestra del terminale.. si può?
<jn_> devi nasconder i risultati del comando
<cristian_c> inouk_, magari, passa qui prima di farlo, per evitare sorprese
<cristian_c> intendo l'installazione dei driver, non del sistema
<cristian_c> inouk_, volendo, credo tu possa farlo anche in live
<cristian_c> inouk_, come prova
<inouk_> scusmi cristian
<inouk_> scollegata...
<cristian_c> inouk_, fin dove hai letto?
<mikeit> Ciao a tutti, per caso c'è nessuno che ha avuto esperienza con corsi con rilascio di certificazioni (compTIA, cisco, LPIC-1 - 2 ecc...) ?
<inouk_> non credo di aver letto nulla!
<cristian_c> inouk_, ho pensao che puoi farlo anche in live, volendo, come prova
<cristian_c> !chat | mikeit
<ubot-it> mikeit: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<inouk_> cosa dovrei fare?
<inouk_> provo
<mikeit> grazie
<cristian_c> inouk_, apri la pagina del wiki sulle broadcom
<cristian_c> inouk_, hai smanettato ora sulla live?
<inouk_> specifica smanettare...!
<inouk_> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<inouk_> qua?
<cristian_c> inouk_, se hai messo mani sulla live
<inouk_> si un pò
<cristian_c> inouk_, il link è questo
<inouk_> ok
<cristian_c> inouk_, tipo?
<inouk_> la live è uguale al sistema installato
<cristian_c> 23:02:25 <inouk_> si un pò
<inouk_> un pò ci ho smanettao
<cristian_c> inouk_, tipo?
<inouk_> tipo repository software
<inouk_> impostazioni reti
<inouk_> muon center
<cristian_c> inouk_, più precisamente?
<cristian_c> inouk_, ma sopratutto perché?
<cristian_c> inouk_, fai una cosa, riavvia la live
<inouk_> ho seguito la wiki
<cristian_c> così cancelli le modifiche
<cristian_c> la live non mantiene le modifiche
<cristian_c> una volta riavviata, è tutto vergine
<inouk_> e poi?
<cristian_c> inouk_, e poi si fa sul serio
<cristian_c> perché se hai smanettato sullla live, potrebbe influire
<inouk_> ok riavvio
<cristian_c> ok
<inouk_> son qua
<cristian_c> inouk_, ora apri la guida wiki
<cristian_c> inouk_, digita anche: lshw -C network
<cristian_c> inouk_, posta su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<inouk_> su konsole?
<cristian_c> inouk_, sì
<inouk_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6206775/
<cristian_c> inouk_, rfkill list
<cristian_c> sempre su pastebin
<inouk_> forse è sbagliato il comando
<inouk_> non mi lista nullrfkill lista
<inouk_> nulla
<cristian_c> 23:17:53 <cristian_c> inouk_, rfkill list
<inouk_> non lista niente
<inouk_> ripeto il comando e ritorna al prompt
<cristian_c> inouk_, quindi non ti restituisce errore?
<inouk_> no
<cristian_c> inouk_, posta comunque su pastebin
<inouk_> ok
<cristian_c> anche il prompt
<inouk_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6206807/
<soop> ciao ..qualcuno può aiutarmi, ho una domanda su GAG boot manager
<cristian_c> soop, e dove hai preso questo software?
<cristian_c> inouk_, ok
<soop> dalla rete è un software free
<cristian_c> inouk_, ora segui attentamente ciò che ti dico
<inouk_> ok
<cristian_c> soop, mi dispiace, ma qui non forniamo supporto a software non presente nei repository ufficiali di ubuntu
<cristian_c> inouk_, il cavo funge, giusto?
<inouk_> si
<cristian_c> inouk_, sudo apt-get install  b43-fwcutter
<cristian_c> inouk_, e posta l'output
<soop> ok capisco ..
<inouk_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6206
<cristian_c> inouk_, il link non esiste
<cristian_c> inouk_, posta il link corretto
<inouk_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6206835/
<cristian_c> inouk_, molto bene
<cristian_c> inouk_, prossimo passo
<cristian_c> inouk_, sono assai indeciso
<cristian_c> firmware-b43-installer
<cristian_c> firmware-b43-lpphy-installer (richiesto in alcuni casi dal chipset BCM4312)
<cristian_c> inouk_, per quel chip, ho sempre installato il primo
<cristian_c> ma leggo anche        product: BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY
<cristian_c> inouk_, devo controllare un attimo
<cristian_c> inouk_, ok, ho capito
<inouk_> bene
<cristian_c> inouk_, evidentemente, ci sono due tipi di bcm4312
<cristian_c> product: BCM4312 802.11b/g
<cristian_c> e product: BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY
<cristian_c> inouk_, quindi, ora digita:
<cristian_c> inouk_, sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-lpphy-installer
<cristian_c> inouk_, e posta l'output su pastebin
<inouk_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6206882/
<inouk_> qualche problema...
<cristian_c> inouk_, controllo
<cristian_c> inouk_, abilita il componente multiverse
<inouk_> ?
<cristian_c> inouk_, il pacchetto si trova nel componente multiverse dei repository ufficiali
<cristian_c> fidati
<inouk_> non so come fare
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> inouk_, apri il gestore aggiornamenti di kubuntu
<cristian_c> che in kubuntu non saprei come funziona
<cristian_c> XD
<inouk_> muon software center?
<cristian_c> sì
<inouk_> om
<inouk_> okm
<cristian_c> muon comprende anche il gestore aggiornamenti a quanto leggo sul web
<cristian_c> inouk_, mai usato kubuntu XD
<inouk_> devo configure le fonti?
<cristian_c> inouk_, gnome , xfce e lxde usano tutti update-manager XD
<cristian_c> inouk_, ?
<cristian_c> inouk_, posta una schermata se non sai cosa fare
<inouk_> allora eravamo rimasti che dovevo aprire il muon software centre
<cristian_c> inouk_, sì, se non sai come abilitare il componente multiverse, posta una schermata
<inouk_> devo solo capire cosa sia
<cristian_c> cosa?
<inouk_> il componente multiverse
<inouk_> !
<cristian_c> inouk_, fai clic su Impostazioni
<cristian_c> ffffattto? (cit.)
<inouk_> cliccato su system setting
<inouk_> ok
<cristian_c> seleziona Configura la fonti software
<cristian_c> ffffattto? (cit.)
<inouk_> si
<cristian_c> inouk_, vai alla voce Aggiornamenti
<inouk_> è partito un controllo ed aggiornamento di driver
<cristian_c> inouk_, anzi, no
<inouk_> no scusa non driver
<inouk_> pacchetti
<cristian_c> inouk_, vai in Software per kubuntu
<cristian_c> la prima scheda
<cristian_c> ffffattto? (cit.)
<inouk_> la prima scheda di che?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> inouk_, hai selezionato Configura la fonti software?
<cristian_c> inouk_, posta una schermata
<inouk_> se trovo il verso di postare una schermata lo fo!
<cristian_c> inouk_, tasto stamp
<cristian_c> ma c'è anche lo strumento apposito di kubuntu
<inouk_> si trovato ma come te lo posto?
<cristian_c> !image | inouk_
<ubot-it> inouk_: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<inouk_> http://imagebin.org/273035
<cristian_c> inouk_, ok, quindi hai spuntato la casella multiverse ora, giusto?
<cristian_c> prima non lo era?
<inouk_> si quando me l'hai detto
<inouk_> http://imagebin.org/273036
<inouk_> ti ho ripostato l'immagine forse non si vedeva
<cristian_c> inouk_, no, si vedeva
<cristian_c> inouk_, bene
<cristian_c> :)
<inouk_> :-)
<cristian_c> inouk_, fai clic su Close
<inouk_> chiudo il muon sofware?
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> inouk_ clic sul pulsante Close
<inouk_> di quella finestra....
<cristian_c> della finestra Software sources
<cristian_c> eh
<inouk_> ok
<inouk_> ok
<cristian_c> inouk_, fai clic su Aggiornamento completo
<cristian_c> in muon
<cristian_c> inouk_, in ogni caso puoi provare un: sudo apt-get update, da terminale, una volta chiuso muon
<inouk_> tutto ok
<inouk_> aggrionato con sudo
<cristian_c> inouk_, ?
<cristian_c> non ho capito
<inouk_> ho aggiornato da terminale
<cristian_c> sudo apt-get update?
<inouk_> si
<cristian_c> ok, muon è chiuso?
<inouk_> si
<cristian_c> bene
<inouk_> come mi hai detto
<cristian_c> inouk_, ora installiamo il pacchetto
<cristian_c> inouk_, sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-lpphy-installer
<cristian_c> inouk_, e posta su pastebin
<inouk_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6206956/
<cristian_c> inouk_, hai postato tutto l'output?
<cristian_c> inouk_, non vedo il prompt finale
<inouk_> ricontrollo
<cristian_c> -,-
<inouk_> manca solo il prompt finale
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> inouk_, ok, quindi ha fatto?
<inouk_> si ha fatto
<cristian_c> ha estratto e installato il firmware
<cristian_c> ?
<inouk_> sembra di si!
<cristian_c> inouk_, ora, digita: rfkill list
<cristian_c> inouk_, posta su pastebin
<cristian_c> inouk_, com'è il led?
<inouk_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6206966/
<inouk_> non ho led per la scheda
<cristian_c> inouk_, digita: dpkg -l | grep b43
<cristian_c> inouk_, sempre su pastebin
<inouk_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6206970/
<inouk_> la scheda non è attivvva
<inouk_> nelle connessioni non c'è la modalità wireless
<cristian_c> inouk_, credo che stiamo andando bene
<cristian_c> inouk_, apri il gestore dei driver
<inouk_> ok
<cristian_c> inouk_, ti ricordi?
<cristian_c> inouk_, posta una schermata
<cristian_c> KMenu → Applicazioni → Sistema → Additional Drivers.
<cristian_c> ffffattto? (cit.)
<inouk_> http://imagebin.org/273039
<cristian_c> inouk_, fai clic su Activate
<cristian_c> ffffattto? (cit.)
<inouk_> quasi
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> inouk_, poi posta schermata
<inouk_> si cerrtooo
<cristian_c> ffffattto? (cit.)
<cristian_c> -,-
<cristian_c> inouk_, ti faccio notare che è tardi
<inouk_> si lo so
<inouk_> sono stanca anche io
<inouk_> ti ringrazio
<inouk_> domani sera se ho modo e non ho risolto mi riconnetto
<cristian_c> inouk_, non mi hai detto se ha funzionato
<inouk_> non riesco ad inviarti l'immagine
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> inouk_, posta: rfkill list
<cristian_c> inouk_, comunque, hai attivato?
<inouk_> mi dice che dovrei riavviare per attivare il driver
<cristian_c> riavviare cosa?
<inouk_> credo il pc!
<cristian_c> no
<inouk_> si
<inouk_> nella finestra di attivazione del driver
<cristian_c> inouk_, in questo modo cancelli le modifiche
<inouk_> in fondo c'è scritto così
<cristian_c> dagli ok, senza riavviare
<inouk_> si certo non ho riavviato nulla
<cristian_c> inouk_, risulta attivato in Additional drivers?
<cristian_c> il pallino è diventato verde
<cristian_c> ^
<cristian_c> *?
<cristian_c> -,-
<cristian_c> lol
<inouk_> cristian
<cristian_c> ^
<inouk_> volevo solo farti sapere che funziona
<cristian_c> bene
<inouk_> :-)
<cristian_c> inouk_, visto?
<cristian_c> in live, però
<inouk_> già
<cristian_c> inouk_, sulla  versione installata è simile
<cristian_c> inouk_, ricapitolo
<cristian_c> segnati
<inouk_> si
<cristian_c> inouk_, appena hai installato kubuntu, apri un terminale e digita:
<cristian_c> inouk_, sudo apt-get install  b43-fwcutter
<cristian_c> inouk_, sulla versione installata i repository multiverse sono già attivati, quindi non ti serve aprire muon
<cristian_c> e smanettare come prima
<inouk_> ok
<cristian_c> inouk_, perciò dopo b43-fwcutter, digiti subito:
<cristian_c> inouk_, sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-lpphy-installer
<cristian_c> inouk_, fatto questo, ti basta aprire il gestore driver da KMenu → Applicazioni → Sistema → Additional Drivers
<cristian_c> inouk_, e fare clic su Activate
<cristian_c> inouk_, la storia è tutta qui
<cristian_c> :d
<cristian_c> *:D
<inouk_> ok
<inouk_> grazie di nuovo
<cristian_c> inouk_, in pratica, ti basta installare quei due pacchetti e attivare dal gestore driver
<inouk_> di farò sapere...
<cristian_c> XD
<cristian_c> inouk_, non era difficile
<inouk_> prima credo reinstallerò Kubuntu
<cristian_c> inouk_, era scritto nel wiki
<cristian_c> XD
<inouk_> si lo so
<inouk_> ho fatto tutto seguendo le istruzioni
<cristian_c> inouk_, sì, meglio un sistema appena installato, in cui non hai smanettato
<inouk_> infatti
<cristian_c> inouk_, credo tu abbia pasticciato in passato
<cristian_c> ma era semplice, proprio come dicevo
<inouk_> guarda ho usato kubuntu
<inouk_> la prima volta circa 4 mesi fa
<inouk_> l'ho installato
<cristian_c> inouk_, appena avrai fatto ciò, agli avvii successivi il wifi sarà sempre attivo
<inouk_> aggiornato, attivato tutto da sola
<cristian_c> anche dopo gli aggiornamenti del kernel
<inouk_> senza problemi
<inouk_> ok
<cristian_c> inouk_, ma era una broadcom?
<inouk_> si stesso pc
<cristian_c> a me le broadcom non funzionano in live
<inouk_> mah
<cristian_c> perché devo fare questo lavoro
<cristian_c> le broadcom sono così
<cristian_c> mentre le altre funzionano da sole, senza dover fare queste operazioni
<inouk_> io conosco bene i sistemi windows
<inouk_> non so gestire linux
<cristian_c> che però non sono difficili se uno segue il wiki
<inouk_> si infatti
<inouk_> sono molto dettagliati
<inouk_> e semplici
<cristian_c> le guide wiki sono fatte per chi non conosce llnux
<inouk_> già.....l'altra volta ho fatto così e mi sono trovata bene
<cristian_c> inouk_, ti suggerisco di leggerle anche per cose diverse dal wifi
<inouk_> le guardo quando devo fare cose
<cristian_c> ne trarrai giovamento
<cristian_c> appunto
<cristian_c> servono per fare delle cose
<cristian_c> non sono dei manuali
<inouk_> si ho visto
<inouk_> bene ti saluto
<inouk_> grazie davvero
<inouk_> farò sapere.....
<inouk_> :-)
<cristian_c> volendo, uno può anche leggere i manuali se vuole imparare, ma non è il caso
<cristian_c> inouk_, ciao
<inouk_> ciao
#ubuntu-it 2013-10-08
<Fernet> buongiorno a tutti
<massy> salve
<akis24> giorno
<radioradio> Buongiorno a tutti. Qualcuno mi può spiegare il motivo per cui non dovrei eliminare windows xp e tenere ubuntu come s.o. unico nel computer? Grazie.
<akis24> radioradio: magari cosi hai il tempo di prenderci la mano " se non l'hai usato " potrebbe capitarti di aver bisogno di qualche programma proprietario che magari non è certificato per ubuntu ecc  e infine ti ritrovi un S.O. di riserva  e quando vuoi potrai sempre eliminarlo anche dopo  mi fermo qui ...
<radioradio> Ah, quindi sarebbe una specie di "ruota di scorta" ma non indispensabile. Giusto?
<akis24> radioradio: diciamo di si in qualche modo
<radioradio> Ok. Grazie e buona giornata.
<akis24> di nulla
<glpiana> ola
<jn_> ciao a tutti :D
<checco> salve a tutti, volevo sapere se esiste una guida per installare ubuntu touch sul galaxy nexus s tramite pc con ubuntu..??? qualcuno lo sa?
<jn_> provo a fare la domanda anche se mi sembra inattiva la situazione: Sto provando a sviluppare delle cazzatine con wxpython e leggendo nei vario forum wx python se fatto girare sotto ubuntu con unity non mostra il menubar, infatti se creo il menubar quando poi faccio partire il programmino non viene fuori il menu, qualcuno di voi sa se è possibile mostrare tale menu?
<jn_> checco prova qui http://it.ibtimes.com/articles/43849/20130226/ubuntu-touch-installarlo-su-galaxy-s3-samsung-canonical.htm
<jn_> oppure qui http://www.keyforweb.it/trasformare-il-proprio-smatphone-android-in-ubuntu-touch/
<checco> grazie ragazzi,, proverò ...
<radioradio> Salve a tutti. Ho appena installato gli ultimi aggiornamenti e, strano, non mi apre più il file explorer della chiavetta, ossia, inserisco la key e si apre senza problemi; poi chiudo. Quando cerco di riaprirlo dall' icona a lato mi dà errore e non mi apre nulla. Quali possono essere i problemi e relative soluzioni? Ho già riavviato il computer più volte senza risultati. Grazie.
<glpiana> radioradio, che errore da?
<radioradio> Ora ricopio quello che compare nella finestrella. 2 secondi.
<radioradio> Ora non dà più segni di vita, dopo l'ultimo riavvio.
<radioradio> In poche parole, rileva la presenza ma non mi apre l'unità,
<glpiana> radioradio, apre il file manager se clicchi sull'icona della home?
<radioradio> Si, ma non mi legge l'unità esterna anche se la vede. Una prova potrei fare........ Disinstallare gli aggiornamenti uno alla volta, e vedere qual'è quello critico. Mi suggerisci come fare?
<glpiana> radioradio, una volta aperto il file manager la vedi elencata nella colonna di sinistra?
<radioradio> Si
<glpiana> e se ci clicchi sopra che dice?
<radioradio> Impossibile accedere all'unità.
<glpiana> radioradio, stacca la chiavetta e poi ricollegala e dimmi che fa
<radioradio> La medesima cosa, provato molte volte, anche cambiando chiavetta.
<glpiana> radioradio, fallo e poi nel temrinale scrivi: dmesg | tail
<glpiana> !paste | radioradio
<ubot-it> radioradio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<radioradio> Ora lo faccio. Poi rotorno e riferisco. Grazie intanto.
<radioradio> Spero di non sbagliare.... http://paste.ubuntu.com/6208595/
<glpiana> radioradio, prova a scrivere: dmsg | tail | lpr                  e dimmi che fa
<glpiana> radioradio, no scusa
<glpiana> ho sbagliato chat :D
<glpiana> radioradio, scusa ma tu hai attaccato lo smartphone?
<radioradio> Si, è stata l'ultima prova, ed è ancora allacciato. Prima ho testato anche chiavette Kingston e Verbatim.
<radioradio> Penso di aver risolto qualcosa. In Impostazioni di sistema -> Tutte le impostazioni -> Dettagli -> Dispositivi rimovibili, tutte le impostazioni si erano resettate su "Nessuna azione", io ho selezionato "Chiedi azione da intraprendere" ed ora funziona . Strano.....
<radioradio> Ora devo uscire. Grazie comunque dell'aiuto. Alle prossime (se serve). Buona giornata a tutti.
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<calimero_82> ciao a tutti
<calimero_82> ragazzi alla avvio di ubuntu m'è uscito un messaggio prima che uscisse la schermata dell identificazione
<calimero_82> posso capire cos è?
<jester-> calimero_82: guarda in /var/log/syslog
<calimero_82> grazie jester-
<DaRcHaNgEl> ciao
<calimero_82> rieccomi buongiorno
<calimero_82> ma se si deve sostituire la batteria della scheda madre quali problemi può portare al pc?
<jester-> cche ti si resetta i lbios
<calimero_82> io ho notato che ogni volta mi porta la data 2001 e l orario sballato
<calimero_82> può causare anche problemi con l audio?
<calimero_82> io uso la scheda audio integrata alla scheda madre
<calimero_82> o non centra niente
<jester-> calimero_82: cambia la bat, se ancora continua la scheda matre è ciucca
<calimero_82> ok
<calimero_82> e c'è un modo per vedere se la sm è ok senza spendere soldi?
<calimero_82> se no compro la batt per senza niente
<calimero_82> se c'è, se non se ne può fare a meno la compro
<calimero_82> jester-: ma la sheda audio è collegata al prob della batt o non centra niente?
<jester-> calimero_82: se non lo stacchi dalla corrente dovrebbe mantenere la data e palle varie
<calimero_82> ma è sempre attaccata alla corrente
<jester-> boh
<calimero_82> il boh su cosa? sull audio?
<jester-> che centra l'audio
<calimero_82> ogni tanto non parte
<jester-> normale con linux
<calimero_82> ah e perchè?
<jester-> si dimentica di caricare il driver
<calimero_82> veramente?
<jester-> o la scheda appunto ciucca
<calimero_82> mmm ce l ho da 10 anni
<calimero_82> mi pare
<jester-> minchia
<calimero_82> ma perchè ogni quanto si cambia?
<jester-> 10 anni in elettronica sarebbero piu o meno un centinaio nelle vita umana
<calimero_82> azz
<calimero_82> allora faccio prima a cambiare il pc
<calimero_82> che palle
<jester-> di conseguenza avrai ancora una cpu molto vecchia
<calimero_82> dove si vedeono i dati?
<calimero_82> che comando devo usare?
<jester-> tipo p4 se non p3 equivalente amd
<jester-> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<jester-> free -m per la ram
<calimero_82> Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual  CPU  E2160  @ 1.80GHz
<calimero_82> la ram è 2 gb ddr2
<calimero_82> me lo ricordavo
<calimero_82> fa schifo come processore?
<jester-> pare un p4
<jester-> obsoleto assai
<jester-> quello che simulava core2
<calimero_82> dove si legge se è un p4?
<calimero_82> su quale info?
<jester-> http://ark.intel.com/it/products/29739/Intel-Pentium-Processor-E2160-1M-Cache-1_80-GHz-800-Mhz-FSB
<jester-> calimero_82: http://www.cpubenchmark.net/cpu.php?cpu=Intel+Pentium+Dual+E2160+%40+1.80GHz
<calimero_82> èquindi ora costerebbe 10 dollari giusto?
<jester-> boh
<calimero_82> nel link che m hai messo
<calimero_82> la 2 colonna
<calimero_82> ma che significa quel numero ? 880?
<jester-> il benmarck dive tutto
<jester-> dice
<calimero_82> e che significa 990?
<jester-> che ripestto a 12000 e rotti è molto molto scarso
<jester-> 12 e rotti volte meno
<calimero_82> mmm cmq è di mio nonno sto pc
<calimero_82> che mi conviene fare? metto solo la batteria e prendo una scheda video?
<jester-> è del 2006 ed è normale  visto che la potenza delle cpu ogni 18 mesi raddoppia
<jester-> o quasi
<calimero_82> ubuntu e altro distro linux non ne vuole proprio....
<jester-> calimero_82: non è la scheda video ma scheda madre e cpu ed essendo vecchia e, pare malandata, il sistema fa fatica a individuare l'hw
<tiziano> jester-: Buongiorno jester, sono ancora qui a chiederti aiuto.
<calimero_82> c'è un software che può verificare se è dannggiata o meno la SM ?
<ExPBoy> calimero_82, non è daneggiata è solo vecchia
<jester-> con artrite
<calimero_82> e che mi conviene fare?
<jester-> tiziano: cu fu
<ExPBoy> un 90enne non può correre i 100 metri in un secondo
<calimero_82> tanto da domani lo usa solo il nonno questo pc
<jester-> calimero_82: se sei in grana pigliati un pc nuovo e decente
<calimero_82> e quanto mi costa?
<ExPBoy> calimero_82, oppure accontentati
<calimero_82> poi cmq non voglio giocarci
<jester-> prendi il mancomat del nonno e procedi
<ExPBoy> :P
<calimero_82> ahahga
<tiziano> jester-: ho ancora problemi con l'installazione di Flightgear. Stavolta mi ha bloccato l'installazione dei pacchetti di aggiornamento
<ExPBoy> calimero_82, il nonno che deve farci?
<jester-> tiziano: cioè?
<calimero_82> solo usare xp e autocad
<calimero_82> di linux non ne vuole sapere
<ExPBoy> e allora che ti frga di ub8untu?
<jester-> calimero_82: autocad in linux?
<jester-> pe quello serve winz
<ExPBoy> eh
<calimero_82> perchè nel mio pc ho ubu
<ExPBoy> stai a oprendere in giro?
<calimero_82> ? nono
<calimero_82> che prendere in giro
<calimero_82> io nel mio pc ho ubu 12.10
<ExPBoy> e quindi?
<calimero_82> mio nonno torna domani da milano
<ExPBoy> -.-
<jester-> calimero_82: stai rifilando al nonno una patacca?
<calimero_82> ed è statop fuori 2 mesi
<calimero_82> così m ero tolto win xp e messo ubu
<calimero_82> solo che quando ritorna domani devo rimettergli dinuovo xp
<ExPBoy> hai incasinato il pc del nonno
<calimero_82> capito ExPBoy ?
<ExPBoy> si
<jester-> perchè fare un dual boot non andava bene
<ExPBoy> e noi cosa possiamo farci?
<calimero_82> e come lo facevo, l hd è di solo 10 gb
<calimero_82> :D
<tiziano> jester-: due gg fa ero riuscito ad installare Flightgear e FGo. Riacceso il Pc ho lanciato l'installazione di pacchetti di aggiornamento e mi dice che il pacchetto è danneggiato e ha problemi con repository di terze parti. Adesso sto discorso me lo fa sempre e mi compare il segnale di divieto d'accesso sul menù in alto a destra...
<ExPBoy> uhm
<ExPBoy> ok capito tutto
<jester-> calimero_82: capito, fossi il nonno ti rincorrerei col coltello da bistecca
<calimero_82> ahahah addirittura?
<calimero_82> :D
<ExPBoy> niente eredità
<calimero_82> cmq raga che mi conviene fa?
<calimero_82> gli metto solo la batteria?
<ExPBoy> ?
<ExPBoy> calimero_82, metti come era prima
<calimero_82> e ma cmq devo rimettere la batteria
<jester-> calimero_82: gli metti xp e autocad che andra da paraplegico e basta
<jester-> se poi la scheda è bacata si arrangerà lo nonno
<calimero_82> eh ma cmq serve la batteria, ad ogni avvio mi da il 2001
<ExPBoy> ossignur calimero_82 ma che hai fatto hai canibalizzato il pc del nonno?
<calimero_82> nono mi dava l orario e data sballata pure prim con xp
<ExPBoy> e allora amen
<ExPBoy> il nonno vuole restare giovane
<ExPBoy> :)
<calimero_82> e ho letto sul google che devo sostituire la batteria
<jester-> cambia la bat costa 4€ 2
<jester-> se non va è la piastra
<ExPBoy> a meno che quel pc non monti una batteria da camion
<jester-> lol
<calimero_82> e un ultimissima cosa, c'è un software che controlla la salute della scheda madre?
<jester-> boh
<ExPBoy> fagli fare una TAC
<jester-> calimero_82: quel pc li è da discarica
<jester-> e basta
<calimero_82> ok
<calimero_82> e se io mi voglio fa un pc quanto devo spendere? premetto che non voglio giocarci
<jester-> un hd da 10 gb non ce l'ha piu nemmeno la barby
<jester-> calimero_82: un bel 1000
<ExPBoy> calimero_82, dipende da quello che devi farci
<jester-> tiziano: alura?
<ExPBoy> in rete trovi molti configuratori e poi vedi la spesa
<tiziano> jester-: ti ho scritto cosa ho fatto e cosa è successo....
<jester-> o vai da un assemblatore e tratti
<jester-> tiziano: è strana sto fatto dei pacchetti danneggiati per fg
<jester-> tiziano: che versione di ubuntu hai
<tiziano> jester-: 12.04
<jester-> minchia ci sarà ancora il 2.4
<calimero_82> eh ma la prima cosa è comprare la cpu o la scheda madre?
<jester-> se non 2
<tiziano> jester-: o che mancano dei pacchetti di base di ubuntu che nn ho installato o ho fatto cappelle io...
<jester-> tiziano: serve il ppa di getdeb
<tiziano> jester-: adesso xò mi devo assentare. Ci sei più tardi ??? verso le 14 magari???
<jester-> sempre che il serve di getdeb/play abbia ancora roba 12.04
<jester-> tiziano: mo vado a pranz
<tiziano> jester-: ank'io..... :-) ci si vede più tardi???
<jester-> tiziano: ok a plus tard
<tiziano> jester-: grazie mille. A più tardi e prometto di nn farti dannare come l'altro giorno.
<ubuntu89> salve a tutti ho  scaricato ubuntu 13.04 raring ringtail i386 l ho messo sulla chiavetta ma quando avvio il pc da usb mi compare la schermata viola con l omino in basso e sta una quindicina di secondi poi escono una miriade di scritte e poi lo schermo mi diventa a righe colorate e non si muove piu chi sa dirmi che puo essere? se volete ho fatto le foto ve le posso postare
<jester-> ubuntu89: come hai messo su usb
<calimero_82> ExPBoy: di solito che si compra prima la cpu o la motherboard? o è indifferente?
<glpiana> ubuntu89, quando vedi l'omino premi un tasto, scegli la lingua, premi f6, seleziona l'opzione nomodeset e poi premi esc, quindi avvia
<glpiana> !chat | calimero_82
<ubot-it> calimero_82: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<calimero_82> scusa
<ubuntu89> si invece di metterlo sul dvd ho masterizzato l immagine su usb.quando vedo l omino ho provato a premere di tutto ma non succede nulla
<jester-> ubuntu89: masterizzato?
<jester-> ubuntu89: con cosa?
<ubuntu89> si non so il termine tecnico comunque ho usato il programma lili linux live usb creator
<ubuntu89> ho fatto la stessa cosa con unetbootin per kubuntu e dopo mi dava lo stesso identico problema
<ubuntu89> ce un modo di farvi vedere le foto su pastebin non me le fa incollare
<jester-> ubuntu89: segui l'indicazione di glpiana
<ubuntu89> sono solo 5 cosi vi potete fare un idea
<jester-> <glpiana> ubuntu89, quando vedi l'omino premi un tasto, scegli la lingua, premi f6, seleziona l'opzione nomodeset e poi premi esc, quindi avvia
<glpiana> !image | ubuntu89
<ubot-it> ubuntu89: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<ubuntu89> http://imagebin.org/273075 http://imagebin.org/273076 http://imagebin.org/273077 ho messo le immagini cosi potete vedere comunque jester come ho gia detto prima quando vedo l omino anche premendo tasti non succede nulla
<jester-> ubuntu89: orimo link se pigi enter li ti appare il menu
<jester-> primo*
<ubuntu89> ok adesso provo e vi faccio sapere grazie a tra poco
<tiziano> jester-:: Qnd vuoi sono pronto.....
<jester-> tiziano: http://archive.getdeb.net/install_deb/playdeb_0.3-1~getdeb1_all.deb
<tiziano> jester-: scaricato
<jester-> tiziano: installalo
<ubuntu89> il mio schermo e gia impostato cosi perche mi dice questa cosa questo problema me lo faceva uguale anche con lubuntu
<tiziano> jester-: messaggio di errore. "Una volta completata la riparazione da parte di <<Gestore aggiornamenti>> è possibile chiuderlo e tornare al catalogo software.
<ubuntu89> jester ho provato premuto enter sono entrato nel meno scelto la lingua impostato nomodeset e modalita live e dopo qualche secondo il risultato e stato schermo nero con questa finestrella in mezzo http://imagebin.org/273081
<jester-> tiziano: ha intallato o no
<tiziano> jester-: no
<jester-> tiziano: dove è il deb
<tiziano> jester-: sulla cartella scaricati
<jester-> ubuntu89: setta da F6 pure noapic
<jester-> tiziano: apri un terminale
<tiziano> jester-: fatto
<jester-> tiziano: cd Scariati
<tiziano> jester-: fatto
<jester-> tiziano: sudo dpkg -i playdeb_0.3-1~getdeb1_all.deb
<tiziano> jester-: fatto
<jester-> tiziano: ha installato?
<jester-> no errori?
<tiziano> jester-: installato nessun errore
<jester-> tiziano: sudo apt-get update
<tiziano> jester-: fatto nessun errore
<jester-> tiziano: sudo apt-get upgrade
<tiziano> jester-: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6209008/ errore
<jester-> tiziano: sudo apt-get -f install
<rashid> buon pomeriggio a tutti!
<tiziano> jester-: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6209013/
<rashid> Ho un problema, sul mio ubuntu 13.04 la connessione wifi va infinitamente lenta...la mia scheda wireless PCI è una RealTek..qualcuno ha avuto il mio problema? come posso risolverlo? su windows (sempre su stesso pc) la connessione non mi da il minimo problema
<jester-> tiziano: sudo dpkg --purge flightgear
<rashid> a volte nemmeno mi rileva la connessione (router Telecom)
<tiziano> jester-: fatto
<jester-> tiziano: sudo dpkg --purge fgfs-aircraft-base
<jester-> tiziano: sudo dpkg --purge fgfs-base
<jester-> tiziano: sudo dpkg --purge fgfs-scenery-base
<tiziano> jester-:http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6209022/
<jester-> tiziano: sudo dpkg --purge fgfs-scenery-base
<tiziano> jester-: fatto
<jester-> tiziano: sudo dpkg --purge fgfs-base
<tiziano> jester-: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6209026/
<jester-> tiziano: sudo dpkg --purge fgfs-atlas fgfs-base
<tiziano> jester-: fatto
<jester-> tiziano: sudo rm -r /usr/share/games/flightgear
<tiziano> jester-: fatto
<jester-> tiziano: sudo apt-get install flightgear
<jester-> tiziano: sudo apt-get install fgrun
<jester-> tiziano: sta fando?
<tiziano> jester-:http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6209040/
<tiziano> jester-: flightgear è andato liscio
<jester-> ha fatto in fretta
<jester-> tiziano: mo devi mettere gli scenari
<jester-> o fare con terrasync
<tiziano> jester-: come faccio per nn creare ancora casini???
<jester-> comincia a vedere se funza
<tiziano> jester-: Fgo sì
<jester-> apre fgfs o no
<tiziano> jester-: anke flightgear
<jester-> eh fgfs flightgear è
<jester-> tiziano: terminale
<tiziano> jester-: cantato troppo presto. apre finestra flightgear e poi la chiude in automatico
<jester-> tiziano: vai nelle impostazioni di fgo
<tiziano> jester-: ok
<jester-> tiziano: percorso eseguibile che hai
<tiziano> jester-: /usr/games/fgfs
<jester-> fgroot?
<tiziano> jester-: /usr/share/games/flightgear
<jester-> scenari?
<tiziano> jester-: /usr/share/games/flightgear/Scenari
<jester-> Scenery sarà
<tiziano> jester-: scusa Scenary
<jester-> tiziano: hai messo qualche parametro in fgo?
<jester-> se c'è un piccolo errore crascia
<tiziano> jester-: io nn ho toccato niente
<jester-> tiziano: da terminale fgfs --aircraft=f-14b --airport=KSFO
<annunako> ciao
<annunako> ho un problema con ubuntu
<jester-> !chiedi | annunako
<ubot-it> annunako: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<tiziano> jester-: stesso discorso di flightgear http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6209088/
<annunako> mi potete aiutare gentilmente
<jester-> tiziano: dpkg -l | grep fgfs
<massy> anua
<massy> annunako: entrta nel confessionale e comincia ad esplicare i tuoi problemi
<annunako> ma dove devo andare massy?
<ExPBoy> lol
<jester-> !chiedi | annunako
<ubot-it> annunako: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<ExPBoy> annunako, chiedi e basta :)
<massy> annunako: scrivi il tuo problema tutto sdu una riga
<tiziano> jester-:http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6209102/
<annunako> ok ho istallato il nuovo ubuntu ma non riesco a vedere i video
<massy> questione di codec
<massy> sicuramente
<annunako> praticamente ho sia windos che ubuntu istallato sul mio pc
<massy> si
<massy> all'avvio
<massy> scegli dove andare
<annunako> basta che cerco codec per ubuntu?
<massy> in ubuntu software center, cerca e installa ubuntu restricted extras
<rashid> annunako : http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/Video/Vlc
<massy> che è un pacchetto dicodec
<jester-> tiziano: sudo apt-get install fgfs-scenery-base
<tiziano> jester-:http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6209118/
<massy> annunako: nel terminale digita sudo apt-get install restricted extras -y
<massy> annunako: nel terminale digita sudo apt-get install restricted-extras -y
<massy> quel -y serve per vitarti la conferma dell'installazione
<jester-> tiziano: mi sa che hai fatto un po di casino prima
<tiziano> jester-: prima di contattarti???? xk ho seguito le tue istruzioni alla lettera
<jester-> tiziano: la prima volta che hai installato fg
<jester-> e strano che i purge non abbiano rimosso
<tiziano> jester-: e adesso che si fa?? si rimuove tt??
<jester-> spe
<jester-> tiziano: sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/flightgear-data-base_2.12.0-0ubuntu1~ppa4_all.deb
<tiziano> jester-: fatto. tanta roba......
<jester-> tiziano: sudo apt-get install --reinstall fgfs-scenery-base
<tiziano> jester-: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6209145/
<jester-> tiziano: da terminale fgfs --aircraft=f-14b --airport=KSFO
<chiara85> qualcuno mi consiglia un programma per gestire il cellulare con linux? perchè nel sito c'è solo versione windows
<tiziano> jester-: in apertura..... spero
<jester-> chiara85: nada o quasi driver per cellofoni, android?
<tiziano> jester-: negativo. finestra chiusa in automatico
<chiara85> si esatto android
<jester-> chiara85: lo attacchi in modalità dati o storage che sia e dovrebbe montartelo
<massy> chiara85: gmobilemedia potrebbe essere una soluzione
<massy> chiara85: oppure come ha detto jester- colcavodati in storage
<chiara85> ok proverò grazie mi serviva x salvarmi la rubrica
<massy> jester-: il mio S4 si monta facilmente in storage con ubu
<jester-> tiziano: fa vedere errore nel terminale
<jester-> massy: io vaddo a aifono
<massy> alfono?
<tiziano> jester-:http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6209165/ scusa mi sono distratto
<jester-> e nemmeno provo a pacioccare da linux
<massy> cosa è? na nuovam arca di cell?
<jester-> massy: = iphone
<jester-> tiziano: hai una strana ubuntu
<massy> ah oka<y
<tiziano> jester-: cosa ho combinato adesso???
<jester-> tiziano: sudo apt-get install fonts-liberation ttf-liberation
<tiziano> jester-: fatto
<jester-> tiziano: prova adesso
<jester-> tiziano:  fgfs --aircraft=f-14b --airport=KSFO
<jester-> tiziano: 13.10?
<tiziano> jester-: dici di passare alla versione successiva di ubuntu???
<jester-> tiziano: ancora non parte?
<tiziano> jester-: stessa roba http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6209182/
<jester-> tiziano: fgfs  e basta
<jester-> tiziano: in lightdm c'è la sessione giusta?
<jester-> cioè ubuntu?
<tiziano> jester-: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6209188/
<jester-> Failed to load object Models/Maritime/Civilian/Trawler.xml  è strano assai
<tiziano> jester-: scusa, adesso nn ti seguo più....
<jester-> tiziano: sudo apt-get clean
<tiziano> jester-: fatto
<jester-> tiziano: sudo apt-get install --reinstall fgfs-aircraft-base
<tiziano> jester-: in installazione
<jester-> è grosso il pacco
<tiziano> jester-: previsti 7 / 8 min
<jester-> eh
<jester-> prima ha fatto troppo in fretta
<tiziano> jester-: passato a 3 e qlc adesso
<jester-> tiziano: poi anche sudo apt-get install --reinstall fgfs-base
<tiziano> jester-: ok, appena finisce faccio anke qst
<tiziano> jester-: dacci un occhio se va tt bene poi eventualmente lancio anke l'altra linea http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6209208/
<jester-> tiziano: sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/fgfs-aircraft-base_2.12.0-1~getdeb1_all.deb
<jester-> hai fatto un bel casino
<tiziano> jester-: ok fatto. lancio la linea di prima ora??
<jester-> tiziano: fa vedere
<tiziano> jester-: nn sono riuscito a partire dalla riga di comando xk più in su il cursore nn andava http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6209236/
<tiziano> jester-: spero basti
<jester-> che casott
<jester-> tiziano: hai synaptic installato?
<tiziano> jester-: nn so
<jester-> tiziano: sudo apt-get install synaptic
<akis24> ciao
<tiziano> jester-: fatto
<tiziano> nn era installato
<jester-> tiziano: mo apri gestore pacchetti synaptic
<tiziano> jester-: fatto
<jester-> tiziano: adesso clicca la lente cerca e metti per nome
<jester-> cerca in
<jester-> nome
<tiziano> jester-: scusa, cosa devo cercare??
<jester-> tiziano: cerca flightgear e clicchi destro-->rimuovi completamente
<jester-> tiziano: poi cerchi fgfs e lo stesso di tutto quello che vedi installato
<jester-> tiziano: e pure simgear
<jester-> tiziano: installato ha i verde
<tiziano> jester-: fatto
<jester-> tiziano: fatto tutto tutto?
<tiziano> jester-: sì, 2 voci di flightgear e 3 di simgear
<jester-> tiziano: hai fatto applica e confermato?
<jester-> tiziano: e fgfs?
<tiziano> jester-: si è aperta una finestra con qst msg: E: flightgear-data-base: il sottoprocesso vecchio script di pre-removal ha restituito lo stato di errore 1
<jester-> merd
<jester-> bel casino
<jester-> tiziano: passare alla 13.04?
<tiziano> jester-: ok, per me va bene. come faccio??? scaricare l'ISO???
<jester-> tiziano: hai dati da salvare o no
<tiziano> jester-: no
<jester-> tiziano: hai solo ubuntu o anhe winz
<jester-> anche
<tiziano> jester-: solo ubuntu
<jester-> tiziano: hd da?
<tiziano> 500MB
<tiziano> 500GB
<jester-> tiziano: un po esagerato per un solo os o ti va bene cosi
<jester-> se si sceglierai usa tutto il disco
<tiziano> a me va bene così, anke xkin passato partizioni mi hanno creato solo casini....
<jester-> tiziano: iso, fai il dvd e installi
<jester-> usa l'intero disco e via
<jester-> tiziano: consiglierei kubuntu
<tiziano> jester-: ok. versione???
<jester-> tiziano: 13.04
<tiziano> jester-: ok, provvedo. Grazie mille e a presto
<jester-> tiziano: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/13.04/release/
<ubuntu89> scusa mi si era sconnesso internet allora dicevo puoi darmi qualche altro consiglio
<ubuntu89> jester ci sei?
<jester-> ubuntu89: cu fu
<ubuntu89> non hai visto i miei messaggi precedenti
<jester-> ubuntu89: ero a pranzo
<ubuntu89> ok. dicevo il no apic non e servito a niente sempre lo stesso problema poi ho provato con tutte le altri opzioni ma niente
<ubuntu89> io ho un amd athlon xp 3000 + 1,5 gb di ram e scheda video ati radeon 9200 le family 256 mb
<jester-> ubuntu89: che errore da
<ubuntu89> no errore da quella finestra che ti ho postato l immagine prima che mi chiede di cambiare la risoluzione
<jester-> ubuntu89: non ho visto nessun post
<jester-> ubuntu89: nell'installer o da installato
<ubuntu89> nell installer .in pratica dopo che avvio la modalita live con nomodeset e noapic dopo il caricamento mi da schermo nero e una finestrella con scritto: impossibile visualizzare questo modo video, cambiare impostazione video su 1280x1024@60hz
<ubuntu89> e lo stesso problema me lo da nell installer sia di kubuntu ke di lubuntu
<jester-> ubuntu89: hai u video vecchio?
<ubuntu89> sceda video?
<jester-> ubuntu89: prima schermata installe tasto Fx puoi sceglire circa risoluzione
<jester-> ubuntu89: intendo il video
<ubuntu89> qual e il tasto fx
<jester-> ubuntu89: eh è scritto sotto grafica o simile
<jester-> F4 forse
<ubuntu89> ora provo
<ubuntu89> no f4 e modalita e ci sono 3 scelte:normale - usa disco di aggiornamento driver - installazione OEM (per assemblatori)
<jester-> ubuntu89: li dove pigi F6?
<jester-> sotto al menu dell'installer?
<jester-> prima schermata?
<ubuntu89> si
<jester-> ubuntu89: il video è antico?
<ubuntu89> e una ati radeon 9200 le family da 256 mb
<ubuntu89> si e vecchiotta
<jester-> ubuntu89: il non la
<jester-> il video. li dove vedi
<ubuntu89> in che senso il...intendi la scheda video?
<jester-> il monitor
<ubuntu89> a si e un philips pero ho provato anche con un monitor piu recente e nn e cambiato niente
<jester-> ubuntu89: se vecchio e non interrogabile non riesce a settare la risoluzione di conseguena
<jester-> conseguenza
<ubuntu89> e quindi?
<jester-> e sfatiamo il mito che linux normale rigeneri la roba vecchia. ubuntu89 prova con puppylinux
<ubuntu89> le ho gia provate altre distro e funzionano solo che non e quello che voglio a me piace ubuntu
<jester-> ubuntu89: se hai un pc non ubuntu digeribile c' niente da fare ma puoi provare con lubuntu
<jester-> ubuntu89: alla nonna se metti la minigonna cosa succede?
<ubuntu89> non ce un modo di impostare la risuluzione qui dall installer...su windows la risoluzione che uso e quella e posso anche aumentarla quindi non e che il monitor non supporta e qualcos altro
<jester-> ubuntu89: da installer non penso
<jester-> ubuntu89: ma stai mettendo ubuntu o lubuntu
<jester-> ubuntu89: se ubuntu sarebbe come pretendere di installarci winz 7 0 8
<ubuntu89> adesso ubuntu ma ho provato anche a installare lubuntu e kubuntu e mi da lo stesso identico problema
<ubuntu89> ho provato a installare anche lubuntu 10.04 e idem
<jester-> ubuntu89: anche con lubuntu alternate cd?
<jester-> ad alternate non serve l grafica
<jester-> e alternate c'è solo in lubuntu visto che si rivolge a pc obsoleti
<jester-> nelle altre versioni è stato abolito
<ubuntu89> qualche settimana fa sempre su questa chat un altro ragazzo mi disse di cambiare dei parametri dove ce scritto quiet splash pero non ricordo quali
<ubuntu89> no nn ho provato
<ubuntu89> forse e li il problema
<jester-> ubuntu89: splash non centra con l'installer
<ubuntu89> va bene allora grazie
<jester-> ubuntu89: quanta ram hai
<shedevil> salve a tutti... è la mia seconda volta qui, e la prima non tanto ho capito come funziona...
<jester-> ubuntu89: alterante pia 32 bit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Alternate_ISO
<ubuntu89> 1,5 gb
<shedevil> chi ha un po' di tempo x farmi capire qualcosina circa l'installazione di una nuova versione di ubuntu?
<jester-> !installazione | shedevil
<ubot-it> shedevil: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<shedevil> si installazione della 12.04LTS su una versione 10.04.... ma come faccio a parlare solo con te????
<jester-> shedevil: privato non è gradito
<shedevil> no, non privato, volevo solo scrivere in modo si vedesse che parlo con te.... cmq fa lo stesso
<jester-> shedevil: due lts dovrebbero essere aggiornabili direttamente sa gestore aggiornamenti ma essendo al 10.04 non piu supportata la vedo dura
<jester-> shedevil: mi nomini scrivendo le prime 2 lettere del nick e pigiando tab
<jester-> e vedo che ti rivolgi a me
<jester-> shedevil: se posso dare un consglio scarica la 13.04
<shedevil> jester-: ok fantastico...
<jester-> shedevil: poi segui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<jester-> inutile mettere roba vecchia
<shedevil> jester-: veramente da quel che ho letto la 12.04 dura fino al 2017, e siccome x me è un'impresa fare ste cose preferirei durasse il più a lungo possibile
<jester-> shedevil: usi per lavoro?
<jester-> non è che il 27 al rilascio della 13.10 la 13.04 non funzioni piu se si decide di non avanzare
<shedevil> sono statagiorni interi su queste pagine di wiki maci sono troppi termini che non capisco, si lo uso x lavoro, ma non ci capisco un'H di tutta la programmazione
<jester-> centra no la programmazione, scarichi la iso, fai il cd. lo infili nel lettore, fai il boot da cdrom e seghi le indicazioni, tre lo chiede lui se aggiornare il sistema esistente
<shedevil> beh la fai facile, ma si legge che bisogna prima verificare la memoria del pc, poi dal "bios vedere la swap"???? non so nemmmeno cosa sono....
<shedevil> jester-: poi io stavo bene come stavo, ma ho cominciato ad avere dei problemi: internet lentissimo e poi adesso mi è saltato il touchpad (non so se c'entra)...
<shedevil> jester-: infatti sto usando un mouse esterno, ma se x errore solo sfioro il touchpad niente si muove più, non riesco neppure a spegnere....
<akis24> shedevil: segui quanto ti ha detto jester-  .. non ti complicare la vita  sono pochi passaggi tanto dal disco di avvio prima di installare verifichi che tutto funzioni avviandolo
<shedevil> akis24: va beh... allora carico su usb e provo.... intanto grazie mille
<shedevil> nessuno ha idea di cosa sia successo al mio touchpad??? non risponde più! allora ci ho messo un mouse esterno e quello funziona, cosa si può fare x ripristinarlo?
<jester-> shedevil: se installi guarisce
<vincenzo> ciao a tutti
<vincenzo> mi e sparita l'icona audio in alto a destra vicino l'ora
<vincenzo> come posso ripristinarla?
<vincenzo> grazie in anticipo
<mvr> Salve ho un problema con uno scanner canon pixma mx 375 che non riesco a far funzionare,  ho installato i driver dal sito di canon e la procedura sembra essere correttamente riuscita ma il sistema non riconosce lo scanner c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi? grazie
<akis24> vincenzo: rimettila
<mvr> scusa non capisco
<akis24> mvr:  ho scritto vincenzo ..
<mvr> scusa sono entrato adesso in chat e non vedo le righe precedenti
<akis24> vincenzo: che versione di ubuntu hai ?
<akis24> mvr: vedi se ti puo' essere utile http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=541901
<vincenzo> ho ubuntu 13.04
<vincenzo> se sapessi come si rimette
<vincenzo> ...
<mvr> grazie mille ha funzionato
<akis24> di nulla mvr
<vincenzo> akis24 puoi aiutarmi allora?
<cristian_c> lol
<akis24> vincenzo:  http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=373379
<vincenzo> grazie
<vincenzo> vedo se funziona poi ti dico
<vincenzo> akis24 non funziona ti farei volentieri uno screen ma nn so come si fa
<akis24> vincenzo:  pure io ho da fare ora ..
<vincenzo> figuriamoci
<vincenzo> tranquillo akis24
<vincenzo> la chiamano chat di supporto
<shedevil> HELLO!!! nessuno ha idea di cosa sia successo al mio touchpad??? non risponde più! allora ci ho messo un mouse esterno e quello funziona, cosa si può fare x ripristinarlo?
<Bobbix> Scusate ma come mai secondo voi la funzione di ricerca file (lente ingrandimento) di nautilus Interfaccia Gnome Classic) NON triva mai nulla?
<Bobbix> (trova)
<calimero_82> sblocca le funzioni del touch e usa solo il mouise
<shedevil> calimero_82: si, ho fatto, ma se x errore lo sfioro mi si blocca tutto.... forse non ho proprio sbloccato le sue funzioni??? ma sarà così x sempre? e perchè??
<akis24> shedevil:  ..ma non dovevi installare ? hai cambiato idea ?
<shedevil> ak
<jester-> synclient touchpadoff=1  lo disabiliti
<jester-> 0 lo abiliti
<jester-> il tacc
<shedevil> akis24: non ho cambiato idea, sto provando a scaricare con torrent, ma finora non c'è nessun collegamento.... anche da wiki sto scaricando... mi da circa 7 hore... ci vuole così tanto???
<jester-> perchè scaricare la iso non va bene?
<shedevil> jester-: cioè???
<akis24> !download
<ubot-it> download is http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ o http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ o http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<akis24> shedevil: scarica dai link che leggi
<jester-> http://releases.ubuntu.com/raring/  e scrichi diretto la iso per il tuo hw
<jester-> 32 o 64
<shedevil> akis24: ubot-it ma io quelle ho trovato.... questo link immagino sia +veloce!!!??? quanto ci vuole??
<shedevil> jester-: altra bella domanda! ...non so
<akis24> shedevil: leggi quanto scritto da jester-  ... selezioni la iso e via è velocissimo di solito
<jester-> eh difficile/impossibile accontentare un troll
<shedevil> akis24: mammamiaaaaaaaa ragazzi siete dei fenomeni!!! lo faccio subito. grazie
<jester-> chissa come mai arrivano sempre in forze
<shedevil> akis24: ma x il touchpad sono comandi da dare dal terminale?
<shedevil> jester-: troll sarei io???
<cristian_c> shedevil, alla finje sei riusciuto/a a entrare in irc
<shedevil> akis24: come faccio a sapere se 32 o 64? please
<cristian_c> shedevil, comunque potevi usare un client , non esiste soltanto la webchat
<akis24> shedevil: scrivi sul termianle cat /proc/cpuinfo
<akis24> terminale*
<shedevil> cristian_c: che significa client? ....è inutile che ridete, se le sapevo le cose non sarei qui a chiedere aiuto!
<akis24> shedevil: dovresti semplicemente seguire quello che ti si dice null'altro ... se andiamo avanti a domande e risposte senza fine ..
<shedevil> akis24: ok, da terminale fatto: è un 64.... cmq chiedo x imparare qualcosa in più, cosicchè da non dover sempre chiedere! scusa.
<akis24> client = applicazione o programma come vuoi chiamarlo per irc in questo caso
<akis24> shedevil: tranquillo basta che segui le risposte .. non hai bisogno di scusarti
<shedevil> akis24: si va beh............ cmq grazie
<akis24> di nulla
<cristian_c> shedevil, client è un'applicazione utente, riceve in servizio
<cristian_c> e poi non ridevo
<cristian_c> *un
<and_p> exit
<Raul_bova_dei_po> ciao
<Raul_bova_dei_po> ho acquistato da poco un portatile ma avrei bisogno di aiuto per installare alcuni driver
<shedevil> cristian_c: veramente la realtà è che molti termini usati in informatica, anche se li sento sempre, in realtà so molto poco cosa significhino, e come me penso anche molti altri che usano il pc... la differenza è che io voglio capire di cosa parlo!
<Raul_bova_dei_po> nvidia per esempio
<akis24> Raul_bova_dei_po: prova dal gestore dei driver integrato su ubuntu
<Raul_bova_dei_po> come si fa
<Raul_bova_dei_po> ??
<akis24> Raul_bova_dei_po: che versione di ubuntu usi ?
<shedevil> vabbè vado a preparare cena... scarico dal link che mi avete indicato. spero di risolvere almeno una parte... casomai domani torno alla carica...impavida! ciao
<Raul_bova_dei_po> ti spiego sto installando la 13.04
<akis24> Raul_bova_dei_po: allora finisci di installare poi troverai come installare driver
<Raul_bova_dei_po> ma dopo averla installata quando installo i driver proprietari
<Raul_bova_dei_po> va in titlt
<Raul_bova_dei_po> spariscono la barra e il dash
<akis24> Raul_bova_dei_po:  da dove hai preso i driver ?
<Raul_bova_dei_po> adesso sto reinstallando nuovamente
<Raul_bova_dei_po> tutto
<Raul_bova_dei_po> ma volevo capire la procedura giusta qual'è
<akis24> Raul_bova_dei_po: finisci di installare poi segui la guida  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Nvidia
<Raul_bova_dei_po> una volta ho preso da quelli del software manager
<Raul_bova_dei_po> un altra volta direttamente da nvidia
<racso> buonasera , ieri ho provato a connettere il pc al mio televisore trmite hdmi, andando su "monitor" sono riuscito a duplicare gli schermi , l'unico problema è che l'audio non venne spostasto sul televisore ma sempre sul mio pc ..come posso risolvere questo problema?
<Raul_bova_dei_po> grazie akis provo di nuovo
<akis24> Raul_bova_dei_po: di nulla
<Raul_bova_dei_po> con la guida che mi consigli
<racso> buonasera , ieri ho provato a connettere il pc al mio televisore trmite hdmi, andando su "monitor" sono riuscito a duplicare gli schermi , l'unico problema è che l'audio non venne spostasto sul televisore ma sempre sul mio pc ..come posso risolvere questo problema?
<akis24> racso: sistema che usi ?
<racso> ubuntu
<racso> 13.04
<akis24> racso: che versione ?
<racso> 13.04
<akis24> racso: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=563410 vedi se ti è utile
<racso> okk  adesso vedo  grazie
<racso> allora io ho provato ad andare su audio e mettere un'altra uscita peroò non compare l'audio del televisore
<racso> forse devo installare un driver particolare?
<akis24> andava di fretta .. lol
<cristian_c> Raul_bova_dei_po, complimenti per il nick
<cristian_c> XD
<jn_> ciao a tutti sapete dirmi come posso abilitare la menubar di wx python avendo ubuntu con unity?scrivendo del codice non viene generato il menu
<marius-b202> ciao
<marius-b202> c'è qualcuno che mi può aiutare?
<jester-> !qualcuno | marius-b202
<ubot-it> marius-b202: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<marius-b202> Praticamente sul mio pc (ubuntu 12.04lts), avevo un solo account, con una password...Un giorno presto il mio pc a mia sorella che si crea un account con la password, e configura anche la mia...
<marius-b202> Ora, non mi fa collegare con la mia password al mio account, in pratica devo utilizzare il suo account... C'è qualche modo per riavere account?
<jester-> marius-b202: ma il tuo account c'è ancora o la sorella ha solo cambiato nick e pass
<marius-b202> C'è
<marius-b202> ancora
<jester-> marius-b202: e come cass ha fatto la sorata a cambirti la pass
<jester-> cambiarti*
<marius-b202> In pratica c'è il mio originale (admin) e il suo nuovo...
<jester-> marius-b202: comunque è risolvibile la cosa
<jester-> marius-b202: nome tuo?
<jester-> marius-b202: il nome del tuo user
<jester-> marius-b202: sei con sorella account?
<marius-b202> yes
<marius-b202> adesso si
<jester-> vediamo se la sorella ha poteri di sudo
<jester-> marius-b202: apri un terminale
<marius-b202> ok
<jester-> marius-b202: ls /home
<jester-> e li vedi i due account
<marius-b202> bash: ls/home: File o directory non esistente
<jester-> marius-b202: ls  /home  on spazio
<marius-b202> okay
<marius-b202> mi da due account
<jester-> eh
<jester-> sarebbero?
<marius-b202> marius      simona
<jester-> quindi il tuo è marius?
<marius-b202> ahahah si...Lunga storia è un nick che utilizzavo in un gioco
<marius-b202> comunque si
<jester-> marius-b202: sudo passwd marius nuovapass
<marius-b202> mi dice passord for simona
<marius-b202> (2) account
<jester-> marius-b202: allora devi fare da ripristino
<marius-b202> in pratica che devo fa'
<marius-b202> ?
<jester-> al menu vai in root e dai il comando
<jester-> riavviare in modalità ripristino
<marius-b202> e finisce la storia? O devo da qualche comando?
<jester-> al menu vai in root e passwd marius una pass
<marius-b202> con una pass intendi che devo creare una nuova? E dovrebbe farmi collegare? Comunque grazie mille
<jester-> marius-b202: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/GestionePassword/Recupero
<jester-> marius-b202: fammi capire ma marius ce l'ha o no una pass
<linux> ciao
<marius-b202> Okay.... Io avevo la password ma adesso non viene accettata
<linux> aiuto
<marius-b202> Dice tipo password sbagliata ma non lo è
<linux> arrivederci
<marius-b202> per esempio avevo come pass (ubuntu) adesso quando scrivo ubuntu mi dice che è sbagliata
<jester-> marius-b202: se fai sudo passwd marius cosa ripsnde
<marius-b202> e questo il problema
<marius-b202> tramite terminale?
<jester-> marius-b202: la pass è una sola se non hai abilitato root
<jester-> e non si cambia da sola
<marius-b202> Non ci sto capendo niente, in poche parole pensi che la mia root è abilitata?
<jester-> marius-b202: la pass non si cambia da sola
<jester-> se non ti accetta la vecchia significa che qualcuno l'ha cambiata
<marius-b202> Ma il modo di recupero è uguale? ls /home   -    sudo passwd Marius  nuovapass
<marius-b202> e poi reboot?
<jester-> marius-b202: solo sudo passwd marius cosa combina
<marius-b202> non lo so....Per ora c'ho provato con il terminale..
<jester-> marius-b202: certo che la sorella è sveglia si è aggiunta ad admin e sudo
<marius-b202> Sto utilizzando sto pc
<marius-b202> Eh io c'ho 47 anni lei ne ha 22
<jester-> marius-b202: solo sudo passwd marius cosa combina
<jester-> non ti chiede di inserire una pass?
<traba_> ciao a tutti
<traba_> nn mi si apre software center qualcuno sa dirmi il perchè?
<traba_> e come risolvere?
<traba_> grazie
<jester-> traba_: apri un terminale
<traba_> ok poi
<jester-> gksu software-center
<traba_> ok poi
<jester-> che succede
<jester-> traba_: apre nada?
<traba_> mi dice che nn è installato devo installare?
<jester-> traba_: usi unity o altro
<traba_> aiuto cos 'è unity?
<jester-> cambia la faccenda da ambiente grafico
<traba_> scusa nn sono molto preparato
<jester-> traba_: la grafica con la barra a sinistra sul desktop
<traba_> e cosa devo fare?
<jester-> traba_: dirmi se hai la barra sulla sinistra
<traba_> si sempre avuta lì
<jester-> traba_: sudo apt-get install --reinstall software-enter
<jester-> traba_: sudo apt-get install --reinstall software-center
<jester-> la seconda
<VodkaLemmon> jessy tu te ne intendi un po di programmazione?
<marius-b202> jester c'ho provato
<traba_> impossibile analizzare il file di pacchetto
<jester-> traba_: sudo apt-get install --reinstall software-center
<marius-b202> jester non ci sono riuscito
<traba_> l ho appena fatto
<jester-> marius-b202: prova a fare da modalità ripristino
<marius-b202> c'ho provato
<jester-> marius-b202: al menu vai in root e dai passwd marios unapass
<marius-b202> so andato in root
<marius-b202> comunque ci riprovo
<jester-> marius-b202: se non funza devi crarti un nuovo utente
<marius-b202> Jester c'è qualche modo per inviarti un screen?
<jester-> !imagebin
<ubot-it> Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<marius-b202> http://imagebin.org/273105
<marius-b202> prima mi uscivano i due account che so questo e quel altro...invece ora mi esce questo elenco
<jester-> marius-b202: detto prima ls spazio /home
<marius-b202> e ho fatto cosi
<jester-> no
<jester-> hai fatto ls / home
<jester->  / è la root principale del filesystem
<marius-b202> okay avevi ragione...Scusa :)
<marius-b202> ok ci sto riprovando di nuovfo
<jester->  /home è la carella home in /
<jester-> si ma li sei da recovery
<jester-> marius-b202: hai capito cosa è modalità ripristino?
<marius-b202> Quando lo spengo e durante l'accensione premo Shift? e scelgo root?
<jester-> marius-b202: no
<jester-> marius-b202: lo vedi il menu di grum o hai accesso diretto
<marius-b202> Allora cos'è??
<jester-> non c'è nessuna voce root nel menu
<marius-b202> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-YQHR7KwjUtU/T9Yw3eeBNwI/AAAAAAAAAJk/OLOLNRF8EPM/s1600/grub-screen-1.png
<marius-b202> non è questa la recovery?
<jester-> marius-b202: recovery mode
<marius-b202> Comunque ho accesso diretto , infatti ho letto che durante l'accensione devo premere shift
<jester-> dopo avvio arriva a un enu di scelta e scegli root
<marius-b202> si fino la ci sono arrivato
<marius-b202> già ho fatto quello
<jester-> e con passwd marius che fa
<marius-b202> dai riprovo e ti faccio sapere
<marius-b202> ti scrivo a mano caso mai la risposta che mi da
<marius> eccomi
<Guest93591> in pratica mi dice : errore manipolazione toben di autenticazione
<Guest93591> jester: in pratica mi dice errore manipolazione toben di autenticazione
<Guest93591> Ho fatto passwd marius  (pass nuova) e lui mi fa
<Guest93591> inserire la nuova password UNIX
<Guest93591> e quando provavo a scrivere non scriveva niente
<Guest93591> jester ci sei?
<jester-> Guest93591: e hai inserito la nuova p ass?
<jester-> Guest93591: come nel terminale non la vedi ma la scrive
<Guest93591> No
<jester-> Guest93591: come no
<Guest93591> Il trattino rimaneva fermo
<jester-> Guest93591: nel terminale con sudo come fa
<Guest93591> mi da sto errore : Manipolazione toben di autenticazione
<jester-> Guest93591: torna in revovery rifai, digiri la pass e dai enter senza curarti di altro
<Guest93591> in poche parole rifaccio tutto e non mi devo preoccupare del trattino?
<jester-> Guest93591: in root hai prompt # quindi non serve sudo
<Guest93591> infatti non l'avevo scritto vabbè dai riprovo di nuovo
<Guest93591> jester http://imagebin.org/273111
<Guest93591> ora tramite il terminale mi esce anche questo forse posso fare qualche cosa?
<jester-> Guest93591: ma sei sul desktop non i recovery
<Guest93591> lo so...Ma ti volevo far vedere sta cosa, siccome prima non me l'ha fatto vedere volevo sapere se si può fare qualche cosa da qua?
<jester-> per marius no
<jester-> Guest93591: l'ha settata la pass o no
<Guest93591> no
<jester-> allora fatti un nuovo user
<jester-> poi deleti marius
<Guest93591> E come faccio? E bloccato quel account? E siccome è admin non mi esce nemmeno l'opzione Crea un altro user
<jester-> Guest93591: lo fai in recovery  adduser sticass
<jester-> Guest93591: ti chiede la pass e non mettere il resto
<Guest93591> okay
<jester-> Guest93591: poi adduser sticass admin
<jester-> o non hai i poteri di root
<jester-> e poi a tutti gli altri gruppi di default
<jester-> Guest93591: i gruppi li vedi li da simona con comando groups e prendi nota
<keyfound> ciao ragazzi....prima volta in chat
<jester-> !ciao | keyfound
<ubot-it> keyfound: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Guest93591> vabbe ci riprovo Jester...
<keyfound> grazie...butto uno sguardo alle regole
<Guest84637> buonasera come mai non riesco ad avviare i programmi che non si trovano su ubuntu software center?
<jester-> Guest84637: cioè?
<Guest84637> non appena li installo non mi  si avviano piu
<Guest84637> l'icona rimane ma non si apre il programma
<marius-b202> Jester non funziona.... mi da l'errore 1002...
<marius-b202> In pratica mi scrive
<marius-b202> Aggiunta dell'utente sticass
<jester-> Guest84637: spiega programmi che non sono in softcenter
<marius-b202> aggiunta del nuovo gruppo <<Sticass 1002
<jester-> marius-b202: ma sticass hai scritto?
<Guest84637> tipo elltube
<jester-> marius-b202: sticass sta per nome user che dovresti scegliere
<Guest84637> forse devo fare qualche modifica?
<jester-> Guest84637: spiega programmi che non sono in softcenter
<marius-b202> groupadd: cannot lock/etc/group adduser/usr/sbin/groupadd - g 1002 sticass ha restituito l'errore con codice 1002
<marius-b202> cioè? che devo fa con softcenter?
<jester-> marius-b202: facendo  cosa
<jester-> marius-b202: sei da simona adesso
<marius-b202> si
<jester-> marius-b202: sudo adduser marius2
<marius-b202> Non mi ha creato quell'user
<jester-> marius-b202: sudo adduser marius2  admin
<marius-b202> mi chiede la password per simona inserisco una a piacere?
<jester-> marius-b202: non puo ciedere la pass per simona facendo un user nuovo
<jester-> marius-b202: te la chiede per marius2
<jester-> marius-b202: a meno che trolli alla grande
<marius-b202> http://imagebin.org/273116
<marius-b202> http://imagebin.org/273116
<sasy89> salve a tutti e buonasera...ho appena installato lubuntu 13.04 ma ho dovuto usare la scheda video integrata alla scheda madre che va malissimo e siccome ho una ati radeon 9200 voglio usare quella ma senza driver mi da schermo nero qualcuno saprebbe dove li posso trovare? quelli open
<marius-b202> http://imagebin.org/273116
<marius-b202> jester hai vista?
<sasy89> vi prego e importante non conoscete un sito dove li posso trovare?
<jester-> marius-b202: dato la pass che hai settato creando mariuccio?
<racso> buonasera, qualcuno mi sa spiegare perche il mio pc con ubuntu non riconosce l'uscita audio del mio televisore?
<jester-> racso: in hdmi?
<racso> infatti anche con hdmi inserito il video viene duplicato regolarmente ma l'audio no
<jester-> sasy89: strano che la ati non funga si serie
<racso> io uso amd
<jester-> racso: scheda vidieo?
<racso> si
<jester-> racso: eh quale scheda
<racso> forse è lamd dual core radeon graphics
<jester-> racso: hai guardato in configurazione audio se in uscita c'è hdi?
<sasy89_> si lo so jester ma purtroppo e cosi non sai dove potrei trovare i driver
<racso> purtropo ho controllato ma risulta sol l'uscita audio interna
<jester-> racso: quindi il driver grafico non lo prevede
<jester-> sasy89_: nuovo o vecchio il pc
<racso> si ..forse dovrei installarmi amd o comunque aggiornarnarlo
<sasy89_> un po vecchiotto
<racso> si(che non lo prevede ) il pc è nuovo
<jester-> racso: centra nulla amd
<jester-> racso: amd è solo in gergo convenzionale per indicare 64 bit
<racso> pero non capisco perche con windows invece non mi da problemi
<jester-> sasy89_: se vecchio il driver è quello di serie in ubuntu e mi pare strano che non funzi, hai disattivato l'integrata nel bios?
<jester-> racso: perchè per winz ati da il driver
<sasy89_> no per la verita non so come si fa
<racso> certo quindi forse ho disattivato l'integrita del bios
<jester-> senza il quale non andrebbe neppure li
<jester-> sasy89_: entri nel bios e paciocchi nelle vaire voci
<racso> e come faccio a riattivarlo?
<jester-> sasy89_: portatile?
<racso> si
<sasy89_> no desktop
<jester-> racso: mi sa che hai la doppia scheda
<jester-> sasy89_: al boot tasto canc
<jester-> entri nel bios e in periferiche integrate o simile
<sasy89_> si so entrare dico quale voce devo modificare
<racso> cosa devo fare allora di preciso , accedo nel bioso e poi?
<jester-> sasy89_: boh non sono tutti uguali ma di sicuro si capisce
<sasy89_> ok
<jester-> racso: se è il driver grafico ati linux non avrai audio in hdmi
<racso> oddio spero di risolvere in qualche modo
<racso> comunque grazie adesso vedo che posso fare
<jn_> ciao a tutti qualcuno di voi sa se Ultima ON line è attivo su ubuntu cioè c'è ancora qualche anima che gioca?
<fabrizio> buonasera a tutti
<fabrizio> io uso ubuntu 12.04 . Ho installato acidrip per fare il backup dei miei dvd. ma mi mancano i codec e i mencoder.... come faccio ad installarli?
<fabrizio_> ribuonasera
<fabrizio_> ero caduto
<FERRARI1> ciao a tutti.Vorrei sapere perche quando accendo ubuntu 13 e anche quando lo spengo escono sempre delle scritte su sfondo viola.grz!
<cristian_c> fabrizio_, quali codec?
<cristian_c> FERRARI1, non saprei
<cristian_c> FERRARI1, riscontri problemi?
<FERRARI1> peccato...
<cristian_c> quali scritte?
<FERRARI1> non riscontro problemi e nn riesco a leggere le scritte
<cristian_c> FERRARI1, allora blocca la schermata
<cristian_c> XD
<fabrizio_> cristian_c , quando apro acidrip e cliccko su start , il programma parte e si chiude subito e appare la scritta : mencoder interrupted by user...... mi hanno consigliato di reinstallare i codec e i mencoder..... ma non sò come si fà....
<FERRARI1> come si fa?nn sn un esperto
<cristian_c> fabrizio_, non è che hai pacioccato cn repository e ppa?
<FERRARI1> ...
<FERRARI1> ???
<FERRARI1> nn
<calimero_82> m'è comparsa sulla barra di unity un mondino, cos'e?ho ubu 12.104
<FERRARI1> ho toccato niente
<cristian_c> FERRARI1, non so se il bloc scorr/pause funziona anche in fase di shutdown
<calimero_82> 12.04
<cristian_c> mondino?
<calimero_82> si un icona con dentro disegnato un mondino
<cristian_c> *con
<cristian_c> non so cos'è un mondino
<fabrizio_> cristian_c , forse... ma ho provato addirittura a reinstallare l' os , ma mi dà lo stesso errore....
<calimero_82> un icona con dentro disegnato la terra
<cristian_c> fabrizio_, e dopo aver reinstallato l'os hai pacioccato con i repo?
<calimero_82> se posto il mouse c'è http://
<cristian_c> calimero_82, ahhhhh
<cristian_c> mondino = piccolo mondo
<calimero_82> e cos è?
<cristian_c> boh
<cristian_c> calimero_82, posta una schermata
<fabrizio_> cristian_c , non credo... ho solo installato gli aggiornamenti...
<FERRARI1> alla prossima e grz Cristian c.
<cristian_c> così capiamo
<calimero_82> dove si mette? mi dai il link?
<cristian_c> fabrizio_, digita in un terminale:
<calimero_82> cristian_c:  mi dai il link per postare le foto
<cristian_c> fabrizio_, cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<cristian_c> !image | calimero_82
<ubot-it> calimero_82: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<fabrizio_> cristian_c , ecco quello che mi è venuto fuori: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6210753/
<calimero_82> http://imagebin.org/273129 cristian_c
<cristian_c> fabrizio_, ok
<cristian_c> calimero_82, dici la terza a partire dal basso?
<calimero_82> a sinistra
<cristian_c> eh, il launcher
<cristian_c> calimero_82, cosa c'è di strano?
<calimero_82> quell icona cos è
<cristian_c> calimero_82, clic destro su essa
<calimero_82> http:
<calimero_82> ma chi l ha messa là
<calimero_82> come è possibile
<cristian_c> calimero_82, forse un errore
<cristian_c> di distrazione
<calimero_82> ma si può vedere quando l ho creata
<calimero_82> ?
<calimero_82> cose di pazzi va
<cristian_c> anche a e è capitato di aver chiuso , creato cose per sbaglio
<cristian_c> avendo le dita a banana
<cristian_c> calimero_82, certo che puoi vederlo
<calimero_82> e dove?
<cristian_c> calimero_82, sempre clic destro
<cristian_c> !unity
<ubot-it> Unity è la UI di default da Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity è una shell per GNOME. Vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Unity. Per una esperienza simil-GNOME 2, vedi !notunity
<calimero_82> sta scritto solo http: e sblocca
<cristian_c> calimero_82, beato te che usi unity, devi avere un pc potente
<cristian_c> XD
<calimero_82> :O
<calimero_82> ma quale pc potente
<calimero_82> questo è na ciofeca
<cristian_c> calimero_82, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Unity/LauncherFileDesktop
<scoppio> ho un problema con il bluetooth mi da questa frase : bluetooth e' stato disattivato dallo switch hardware come faccio per metterlo aposto ?
<cristian_c> calimero_82, il mio al massimo installa lubuntu
<calimero_82> che versione hai di lubuntu?
<scoppio> ce lo installato ...
<cristian_c> calimero_82, unity non si installerebbe neanche, parliamo di un pc con 7 anni di vita XD
<calimero_82> il mio è + vecchio del tuo
<cristian_c> lol
<scoppio> ubuntu 11.10
<cristian_c> calimero_82, comunque guarda la guida che ti ho linkato
<cristian_c> calimero_82, parla dei file .desktop del launcher
<calimero_82> eh vedo ma cosa devo vedere? io volevo vedere se c'è un file di registro che mi dice quando ho installato questo http
<cristian_c> scoppio, lo stesso switch serve per attivare anche il wifi?
<scoppio> credo di si ....
<cristian_c> calimero_82, le proprietà di un file dicono quando è stato creato
<cristian_c> :)
<cristian_c> scoppio, ok, allora penso che sia a rotazione
<cristian_c> scoppio, è capitata anche a me
<scoppio> come si fa a mw
<cristian_c> scoppio, è uno switch a rotazione
<cristian_c> non un semplice on/off
<cristian_c> scoppio, allora, prima di tutto apri un terminale
<scoppio> come si fa a metterlo aposto
<calimero_82> ok thanks :D
<cristian_c> calimero_82, in questo è il file .desktop
<cristian_c> calimero_82, basta che apri le proprietà del file .desktop
<scoppio> cosa significa apri un terminale
<cristian_c> volendo si può fare anche a riga di comando, calimero_82
<cristian_c> scoppio, ok, ora ti dico
<calimero_82> ah si come
<calimero_82> dimmi
<cristian_c> !terminale | scoppio
<ubot-it> scoppio: Guida alla riga di comando: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/RigaDiComando; vedi anche !bash
<cristian_c> scoppio, premi ctrl+alt+t
<cristian_c> calimero_82, io so due modi
<cristian_c> calimero_82, o con il comando 'file', oppure con un ls -l sulla cartella
<scoppio> ok ho capito poi
<cristian_c> scoppio, poi digita: rfkill list
<cristian_c> scoppio, e posta su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | scoppio
<ubot-it> scoppio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<calimero_82> cristian_c:  ma in quale cartella c'è questo file?
<cristian_c> calimero_82, controlla in /usr/share/applications/
<cristian_c> ad esempio
<calimero_82> non c'è cristian_c
<cristian_c> calimero_82, ~/.local/share/applications/
<scoppio> ho scritto poi cosa faccio clicco invio non so fare
<calimero_82> aspè
<cristian_c> scoppio, a che punto sei arrivato?
<pippuccio76> Potete aiutarmi con <Mint? ho avuto un problema con l'aggiornamento e dopo avere rimosso 2 pacchetti danneggiati si avvia ma rimane su schermo nero ....
<scoppio> ho scritto rfkill list ...
<calimero_82> nada cristian_c
<krabador> calimero_82, che hai rotto?
<krabador> :D
<calimero_82> we krabador , no niente è comparsa un icona
<calimero_82> e sto cercando di capire quando l ho creata
<calimero_82> ma non riesco a trovare la cartella
<scoppio> ci siete ....
<calimero_82> sta sulla barra di unity, dove sta?
<calimero_82> dico il percorso del file
<calimero_82> mi sto esaurendo ,ma dov è??? :(
<cristian_c> scoppio, ora apri pastebin
<cristian_c> calimero_82, e sei fai clic destro sull'icona, cosa succede?
<calimero_82> mi da il nome e sblocca dal launcher
<scoppio> dal terminale ho fatto un copia incolla in pastebin dimmi che ho fatto bene !!!
<scoppio> ci siete
<cristian_c> calimero_82, e basta?
<calimero_82> eh si
<cristian_c> scoppio, ok
<scoppio> adesso che faccio
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> scoppio, incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<scoppio> ho fatto cosi
<cristian_c> scoppio, allora posta qui il link alla pagina così vediamo
<cristian_c> calimero_82, asp
<cristian_c> un secondo
<calimero_82> ok :)
<scoppio> formart@formart:~$ rfkill list 0: tpacpi_bluetooth_sw: Bluetooth 	Soft blocked: yes 	Hard blocked: yes 1: phy0: Wireless LAN 	Soft blocked: yes 	Hard blocked: yes formart@formart:~$
<cristian_c> calimero_82, ah, scusami, ho sbagliato
<cristian_c> calimero_82, i percorsi erano riferiti alla dash, non al launcher
<scoppio> formart@formart:~$ rfkill list 0: tpacpi_bluetooth_sw: Bluetooth 	Soft blocked: yes 	Hard blocked: yes 1: phy0: Wireless LAN 	Soft blocked: yes 	Hard blocked: yes formart@formart:~$
<calimero_82> figurati ;)
<cristian_c> no, sono gli stessi percorsi
<cristian_c> calimero_82, come fai a dire che non c'è?
<cristian_c> scoppio, non postare qui l'output
<calimero_82> perchè sto controllando
<cristian_c> scoppio, ma su pastebin
<cristian_c> calimero_82, nel wiki dice che si trova in uno dei due
<calimero_82> forse sbaglio il 2 percorso?
<cristian_c> calimero_82, posta un output
<calimero_82> il root sarebbe home?
<cristian_c> calimero_82, fai vedere a scoppio come si usa pastebin
<cristian_c> calimero_82, io non riesco a convincerlo
<cristian_c> calimero_82, no, home è un'altra cosa
<cristian_c> scoppio, hai sia wifi che bluetooth bloccati
<calimero_82> scoppio allora con il tasto stamp il pc fa la foto del tuo desktop, lo salvi, e poi vai sul sito di pastebin e metti il tuo file
<cristian_c> calimero_82, non imagebin, pastebin
<cristian_c> il terminale
<cristian_c> XD
<scoppio> il bluetooth si il wi fi non credo perche' il modem lo vedo nelle impostazioni di rete
<cristian_c> scoppio, allora da come lo hai postato non si capisce, copia su pastebin, non qui
<cristian_c> scoppio, qui solo il link
<cristian_c> è fatto apposta
<calimero_82> cristian_c:  qual è il percorso
<cristian_c> calimero_82, /usr/share/applications/ e ~/.local/share/applications/
<calimero_82> il secondo non riesco a capire
<cristian_c> calimero_82, è una cartella nascosta
<calimero_82> sul primo non c'è, il 2 non riesco a vedere
<calimero_82> so come visualizzare i file nascosti
<cristian_c> calimero_82, se vuoi aprirla dal file manager, premi ctrl+h nella home
<calimero_82> ma non risco a capire il percorso
<scoppio> quando vado nelle impostazioni del bluetooth mi si apre una finestra tutta grigia dove non si puo' cliccare sopra con una scritta che mi dice che il bluetooth e' stato disabilitato dallo switch hardware non ce' un tasto voglio solo sapere il procedimento per metterlo aposto
<cristian_c> calimero_82, ~ sta per home
<cristian_c> cioè, la tua home
<cristian_c> quella del tuo utente
<calimero_82> allora ho scritto bene
<cristian_c> scoppio, fai come ti è stato chiesto
<calimero_82> quando tho detto root è la home
<cristian_c> calimero_82, no, root non è home
<fabrizio_> cè nessuno che mi può aiutare?
<calimero_82> non c'è
<calimero_82> controllato pure qua
<calimero_82> cristian_c:  ma non puoi entrare un sec nel mio pc?
<calimero_82> questo file http: non lo riesco a trovare
<cristian_c> fabrizio_, ok, i repository sembrano a posto
<cristian_c> fabrizio_, lancia acidrip da terminale
<cristian_c> calimero_82, non ho il software né la potenza adeguata del pc
<fabrizio_> cristian_c , fatto
<calimero_82> ah vabbè
<cristian_c> calimero_82, I launcher di molte applicazioni dispongono di un menu, visibile premendo con il tasto destro del mouse su di esso. Ciò permette di accedere direttamente ad alcune caratteristiche del progamma.
<cristian_c> calimero_82, è scritto nel wiki
<calimero_82> e non c'è
<calimero_82> solo il nome
<calimero_82> poi se clicco apre una tab da firefox
<scoppio> ho fatto la foto del desktop con il mio problema .......
<cristian_c> scoppio, anche una foto va bene, se non riesci ad usare proprio pastebin
<fabrizio_> cristian_c , http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6210947/
<cristian_c> scoppio, ecco, dovresti usare pastebin come fa fabrizio
<cristian_c> fabrizio_, non vedo messaggi relativi a codec
<fabrizio_> cristian_c , ok... allora perchè nn funziona?
<cristian_c> fabrizio_, ma quello è l'output dopo che si è chiuso?
<cristian_c> calimero_82, gsettings get com.canonical.Unity.Launcher favorites
<calimero_82> non ho capito
<fabrizio_> cristian_c , no... è quando l' ho aperto.... quando lo avvio non succede nulla.... mi appare solo la scritta .: mencoder interupted by user .  e rimane aperto ma fermo li .... non succede nulla...come se non lo avessi mai avviato+
<scoppio> ho fatto come fabrizio
<scoppio> bisogna per forza fare cosi' ? non ce' un metodo piu' semplice ?
<scoppio> ddddddddd
<cristian_c> calimero_82, digita il comando
<cristian_c> fabrizio_, allora, posta l'output completo
<cristian_c> scoppio, è meglio usare pastebin
<fabrizio_> cristian_c , forse ti può essere utile quello che appare quando apro la finestra  debug : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6210988/
<cristian_c> scoppio, sono più di tre righe
<cristian_c> No matching DVD audio language found!
<calimero_82> cristian_c:  che devo digitare
<scoppio> ti devo fare la foto di quello che mi dice il terminale ?
<fabrizio_> Scusate , ma ora devo proprio andare ... riprenderò un altra sera....bye bye
<cristian_c> calimero_82, te l'ho suggerito nell'altro canale
<cristian_c> anche
<scoppio> ho fatto come l' esempio che mi hai mandato
<cristian_c> scoppio, devi copiare l'output del terminale
<cristian_c> scoppio, comunque, non hai mandato nulla
<cristian_c> scoppio, segui l'esempio degli altri utenti
<scoppio> una volta che lo incollo in pastebin devo cliccare sotto dowloud text perche' se clicco mi apre una pagina dove mi chiede il mio indirizzo e mail e la password
<dod> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> scoppio, no
<cristian_c> scoppio, devi cliccare su Paste
<cristian_c> dod, eh, gliel'ho linkato ben due volte
<cristian_c> e spiegato
<vincenzo> buonasera a tutti
<vincenzo> vorrei sapere se si puo tornare alla versione vergine di ubuntu 13.04 senza formattare
<vincenzo> grazie in anticio
<dod> vincenzo.. no
<scoppio> ho cliccato su paste mi da tutto quello che mi dici ma non te lo riesco a mandare perche'
<dod> se hai fatto un upgrade a versione successiva non torni indietro. salvi i dati su hd esterno, i file di configurazione dei programmi che rimetterai, la posta, i preferiti browser. poi reinstalli.
<vincenzo> quindi mi toccherebbe in teoria formattare ?
<dod> se vuoi una versione precedente si. se anche non formatti lo fa' ubuntu in automatico quando si reinstalla.
<vincenzo> io vorrei sempre ubuntu 13.04 ma come se fosse appena installato
<vincenzo> dato che ho poca esperienza e un po di problemi che non riesco a risolvere
<dod> e' come ti ho detto.
<dod> anche se..
<vincenzo> capisco
<vincenzo> dimmi
<dod> 13.04 e' l'ultima versione. quella attuale. hai la home separata?
<vincenzo> in che senso?
<dod> hai installato in modalita' avanzata scegliendo di avere una partizione per root una per swap e una per home separate e dimensionate da te?
<dod> oppure ha fatto tutto da installazione automatica e ci ha pensato lui a creare la partizione?
<vincenzo> ho installato in dual boot e mi ha creato automaticamente 2 giga di swap
<dod> ok non hai la home separata.
<vincenzo> non posso fare nulla?
<dod> devi salvare altrove i dati, i file di configurazione dei programmi che rimetterai e che si trovano nella home. compresi quello della posta e del browser poi reinstalli.
<vincenzo> e se provassi a risolvere cio che non va bene?
<dod> eh
<vincenzo> ho un problema con la regolazione dell'audio,addirittura mi e sparita l icona in alto a destra
<cristian_c> scoppio, ora devi soltanto postare il link
<vincenzo> il prob piu grave e che non riconosce le periferiche tipo microfono e casse
<vincenzo> posso regolare da alsamixer ma non e la stessa cosa
<vincenzo> come posso fare^
<vincenzo> ?
<dod> ok in questo specifico non ti so aiutare io perche' uso un desktop diverso. ma comunque tu chiedi che ti aiuteranno. tieni conto che esistono gestori audio installabili che ti gestiscono la alsa senza dover aprire il terminale, idem per pulseaudio. ma su unity nello specifico non ti posso aiutare.
<vincenzo> capisco
<vincenzo> ho rpoblemi con flash player
<vincenzo> i video e i giochi su face vanno lentissimi
<scoppio> come si fa a postare il link ...... io sono ignorante non capisco !!!
<vincenzo> vai su pastebin compila il nome sotto compili con il problema fai paste, dopo di che il link sopra lo copi e lo incolli qua
<krabador> vincenzo, l'unica cosa che puoi fare per i video in flash, è avere l'ultimo driver proprietario disponibile per la tua scheda video
<vincenzo> capisco
<vincenzo> negli aggiornamenti ce ne sono un po come faccio a capire quello che fa per me?
<krabador> vincenzo, se secondo te non è accettabile lo stesso, dopo una cosa del genere, devi provare un ambiente grafico drasticamente piu' leggero, e sempre l'ultimo driver proprietario
<vincenzo> in poche parole ubuntu non va bene per il mio pc?
<krabador> vincenzo, elenca il tuo driver
<krabador> *hardware
<vincenzo> qual e il comando?
<flicari09_> ciao , volevo chiedervi se potreste indicarmi un link dove poter scaricare linux,grazie
<krabador> cpu, ram, sceda video, puoi dirle anche a mano
<cristian_c> scoppio, vai nella barra degii indirizzi e selezioni l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> vincenzo, senza comandi particolari
<cristian_c> scoppio, poi clic destro e scegli copia
<vincenzo> ok
<cristian_c> scoppio, infine, viene qui su irc , clic destro e clic su incolla
<vincenzo> fra poco ti allego un paste
<cristian_c> XD
<krabador> vincenzo, semplicemente se hai un pentium2 400mhz con 64mb sdram, e una riva tnt, non ha molto senso usare flash
<cristian_c> flicari09_, quale linux?
<scoppio> formart@formart:~$ rfkill list 0: tpacpi_bluetooth_sw: Bluetooth 	Soft blocked: yes 	Hard blocked: yes 1: phy0: Wireless LAN 	Soft blocked: yes 	Hard blocked: yes formart@formart:~$
<vincenzo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6211116/
<flicari09_> grazie della cortesia,cristian una versione per WinXp pc Hp pavilion
<krabador> vincenzo, allora, da terminale, software-properties-gtk
<vincenzo> si
<scoppio> ho fatto ....
<krabador> vai all'ultima tab a destra
<scoppio> non ce un numero di telefono uno me lo dice a voce
<krabador> vincenzo, quella per i driver proprietari, e abilita l'ultimo disponibile per la tua scheda
<vincenzo> ok
<vincenzo> ti faccio sapere
<vincenzo> per quanto riguarda l audio sapresti aiutarmi?
<krabador> cosa fa l'audio'
<krabador> ?
<vincenzo> non riconosce le mie periferiche
<vincenzo> microfono e casse
<vincenzo> e alsamixer mi sta antipatico
<vincenzo> in piu vicino l'ora in alto a destra e sparito il comando audio
<krabador> vincenzo, quali sono queste periferiche?
<krabador> vincenzo, lspci da terminale
<krabador> posta.
<scoppio> iuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<krabador> scoppio, niente telefono qui
<krabador> scoppio, chiedi , e se qualcuno sa, risponde
<vincenzo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6211134/
<vincenzo> eccolo
<flicari09_> vincenzo la mia mail: f.licari09@gmail.com   ,quando puoi fammi sapere, intanto provo a vedere cosa riesco a fare ,  ti ringrazio in anticipo a presto flicari09
<scoppio> ho bloccato il wireless e blutooth pero' fino ad oggi andava , mio figlio ha schiacciato dei tasti mentre guardava un film e non so cosa possa avere schiacciato
<scoppio> e se faccio un reset del computer ?
<vincenzo> ma che ti dovrei far sapere io flicari09?
<krabador> vincenzo, se attacchi le cuffie all'uscita audio, che succede?
<vincenzo> non ho provato sinceramente
<cristian_c> scoppio, perché continui a postare l'output qui invece che su pastebin
<vincenzo> devo provare?
<scoppio> ma lo impostato pure su pastebin
<vincenzo> comunque col video non ho risolto
<vincenzo> se metto le cuffie non succede nulla
<krabador> vincenzo, fai partire cose
<krabador> vincenzo, files film
<krabador> vincenzo, cose del genere
<vincenzo> ok
<krabador> vincenzo, cos'hai fatto col video?
<cristian_c> scoppio, ecco, linka pastebin
<vincenzo> ho cambiato il driver ma e tutto uguale, lento
<krabador> vincenzo, l'installazione del driver , se eseguita, vuole il riavvio della macchina
<krabador> vincenzo, non stai scrivendo dalla stessa macchina?
<vincenzo> ah caspita allora tra poco riavvio
<vincenzo> si perche?
<vincenzo> dispositivo di audio default non puo essere utilizzato
<scoppio> e cosa devo fare ? scusa ma non ci capisco molto e' proprio necessario che facciamo cosi non me lo riesce a dire nella chat
<cristian_c> scoppio, semplicemente non puoi postare tutto qui, perché se posti più di tre righe di terminale, il bot ti butta fuori
<cristian_c> scoppio, ecco perché si usa pastebin
<cristian_c> più o meno
<vincenzo> krabador riavvio il sistema arrivo subito
<scoppio> questo lo avevo capito ma ho il wirelwss w il bluetooth bloccati voglio solo capire come poter fare per sbloccarli
<cristian_c> scoppio, ma non puoi semplicemente copiare il link della pagina come ti ho detto?
<cristian_c> scoppio, non capisco cosa ti frena
<scoppio> ho fatto tutto quello che mi hai chiesto non capisco perche' non ti arriva ho cliccato paste
<vincenzo> rieccomi
<vincenzo> krabador ci sei?
<krabador> vincenzo, installato l driver video?
<cristian_c> scoppio, ok, fin qui ci siamo
<vincenzo> si si e migliorato tantissimo
<cristian_c> scoppio, il punto è che non arriva, perché sei tu che devi incollare il link alla pagina
<vincenzo> per la regolazione audio invece?
<krabador> vincenzo, bene
<cristian_c> scoppio, se non lo posti come facciamo a vederla?
<cristian_c> la pagina
<krabador> vincenzo, di che ubuntu stiamo parlando?
<vincenzo> ubuntu 13.04
<vincenzo> vorrei la regolazione di pulse e no alsamixer
<scoppio> e come si fa a incollare lo fatto gia tre volte
<vincenzo> scoppio- tasto destro incolla
<krabador> vincenzo, aprendo la gestione dell'audio, cosa succede?
<vincenzo> non ci sono piu le mie periferiche
<vincenzo> tipo il microfono
<vincenzo> tipo le casse e come se non le riconosce piu
<cristian_c> scoppio, non devi incollare l'output qui, ma il link
<scoppio> fatto
<cristian_c> scoppio, tu continuavi a incollare qui il contenuto del terminale
<cristian_c> scoppio, a noi interessa il link alla pagina di pastebin
<cristian_c> scoppio, no, non hai postato link
<scoppio> ci riprovo
<cristian_c> scoppio, non devi riprovarci, devi fare la cosa giusta
<krabador> vincenzo, ma ha funzionato?
<krabador> vincenzo, ha funzionato per un po' e poi non ha piu' funzionato?
<vincenzo> appena installato ubuntu si
<scoppio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6211253/
<vincenzo> poi non so per quale motivo non ha funzionato piu
<cristian_c> scoppio, finalmente
<cristian_c> :D
<scoppio> ah ah ah alleluiaaaaaaaaaaaa
<krabador> vincenzo, hai grub all'avvio?
<cristian_c> scoppio, ora hai capito vero?
<cristian_c> :)
<Pikkio> ciao a tutti
<Pikkio> avrei bisogno di supporto
<scoppio> dopo due ore ho capito
<krabador> vincenzo, la schermata in cui scegliere il sistema operativo'
<vincenzo> si
<scoppio> a quindi riesci ad aiutarmi ?
<Pikkio> ciao a tutti c'è qualcuno che mi possa dare una mano??
<cristian_c> scoppio, sì
<Pikkio> avrei bisogno di un consiglio per l'installazione di lubuntu su di un desktop un po' vecchiotto
<cristian_c> scoppio, hai tutto bloccato
<scoppio> e come faccio
<cristian_c> scoppio, sudo rfkill unblock all
<cristian_c> Pikkio, quale consiglio?
<Pikkio> Ciao Cristian
<Pikkio>  su un cd .
<Pikkio> ho masterizzato il file iso di lubuntu 12.04
<krabador> vincenzo, allora riavvia,e  scegli la seconda opzione dall'alto, li' potrai scegliere un kernel precedente
<krabador> vincenzo, prova tutti i precedenti
<Pikkio> però quando faccio partire il boot
<Pikkio> mi da la possibilità di installare lubuntu
<vincenzo> ok ci provo incrocio le dita
<Pikkio> lo schermo diventa nero
<Pikkio> e non va avanti
<vincenzo> grazie
<vincenzo>  a dopo
<scoppio> ho scritto quello che mi hai detto nel terminale mi da una riga dove mi chiede la password ma visto che il computer non e' il mio non la so
<Pikkio> premetto che il desktop che ho è un pentium 4
<Pikkio> quindi neanche tanto vecchiotto
<Pikkio> dovrebbe avere 1gb di RAM
<cristian_c> scoppio, ma lol
<cristian_c> Pikkio, ma il pc ha i requisiti?
<scoppio> devo scrivere ma lol
<Pikkio> Oddio credo di sì
<Pikkio> altrimenti che versione mi consiglieresti?
<cristian_c> Pikkio, elenca le caratteristiche del pc
<cristian_c> scoppio, come puoi pensare di amministrare un pc senza conoscere la password?
<scoppio> non e' mio me l hanno prestato
<cristian_c> e non ti hanno dato la password
<Pikkio> allora cristian
<Pikkio> pentium 4 a 2,3 mhz
<Pikkio> con 1gb di ram
<Pikkio> può bastare??
<scoppio> no e' un computer vecchio dell ibm
<cristian_c> Pikkio, teoricamente dovrebbe farcela
<cristian_c> con lubuntu
<cristian_c> scoppio, beh, ma sei limitato, non puoi fare manutenzione
<Pikkio> ok allora forse è masterizzato male possibile?
<Pikkio> sto utilizzando imgburn
<cristian_c> scoppio, quale utente stai usando sul sistema?
<scoppio> formart
<cristian_c> Pikkio, può essere
<cristian_c> Pikkio, magari controlla anche l'integrità della iso
<Pikkio> Oook l'ho scaricata dal sito ufficiale
<cristian_c> scoppio, si chiama formart'
<cristian_c> *?
<scoppio> si
<Pikkio> altrimenti ti chiedo una cosa
<cristian_c> !md5 | Pikkio
<ubot-it> Pikkio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<Pikkio> mi puoi consigliare un software per scrivere file iso
<cristian_c> Pikkio, su quale supporto?
<cristian_c> io uso k3b
<Pikkio> xp
<cristian_c> Pikkio, ma su windows uso un altro software
<cristian_c> !iso
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<cristian_c> Infrarecorder
<cristian_c> Pikkio, e per lubuntu va bene anche un cd
<Pikkio> ok grazie mille davvero ;)
<Pikkio> ora ci riprovo speriamo bene!!!
<cristian_c> scoppio, il problema è che determinati comandi non si possono usare senza password
<cristian_c> scoppio, se l'utente non è tuo, forse era meglio farti creare un utente tutto tuo
<scoppio> e non lo possiamo creare ?
<cristian_c> Pikkio, come ti ho detto, io controllerei prima l'integrità dell'iso
<cristian_c> scoppio, credo che soltanto l'utente amministratore lo possa creare
<cristian_c> scoppio, l'utente che stai usando ha privilegi limitati
<cristian_c> cioè non può creare altri utenti
<Pikkio> OK perfetto quindi primo controllo l'integrità dell'iso
<Pikkio> ho gia scaricato il file che me lo permette
<Pikkio> una volta fatto quello allora procedo a masterizzarlo con infrarecorder
<cristian_c> scoppio, chi ti ha prestato la macchina non ha considerato che tu potessi avere a che fare con il terminale
<Pikkio> e poi provo
<cristian_c> Pikkio, per controllare l'iso: 00:02:27 <ubot-it> Pikkio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<Pikkio> grazie ;) cristian
<vincenzo> krabador
<vincenzo> ubuntu non va piu
<krabador> vincenzo, dopo aver caricato un kernel precedente?
<vincenzo> si
<cristian_c> flicari09, io non spammerei la mail così facilmente
<vincenzo> arrivo al destop scrivo il codice d accesso e mi esce solo il mio tema senza icone
<krabador> vincenzo, riavvia con la prima opzione in alto
<cristian_c> flicari09, perché la troveresti piena di spam in qanto il canale è loggato
<cristian_c> flicari09, poi fai tu
<cristian_c> :P
<vincenzo> ho provato anch io ma niente
<krabador> vincenzo, quante volte hai riavviato dopo l'installazione del driver'
<vincenzo> 2
<vincenzo> o 3
<vincenzo> non ricordo
<krabador> vincenzo, spegni, e riaccendi con la prima opzione
<flicari09> cristian sto scaricando da forumerIT il S/O dopo ti faccio sapere
<vincenzo> provo
<vincenzo> niente da fare krabador
<vincenzo> le icone a sinistra non ci sono piu
<krabador> vincenzo, ctrl alt f1, fai il login, poi sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, e riavvia
<vincenzo> il login lo fa
<vincenzo> fare
<vincenzo> vado
<vincenzo> a digitare dal terminale ti faccio sapere
<krabador> vincenzo, ctrl alt f1
<krabador> devi fare prima
<krabador> mentre sei nella schermata che dici tu
<krabador> .
<vincenzo> krabador nulla da fare
<vincenzo> mi sa che mi e rimasto solo di installare di nuovo
<krabador> vincenzo, no, prova, dalla schermata dove arrivi all'avvio
<krabador> vincenzo, ctrl alt t , poi software-properties-gtk
<krabador> vincenzo, vai nella tab dei driver aggiuntivi
<krabador> e disabiliti il driver proprietario
<krabador> vincenzo, dopodichè riavvii
<vincenzo> ok
<vincenzo> ci provo grazie
<vincenzo> niente da fare neanche questo krabador
<vincenzo> scoraggiato
<krabador> vincenzo, reinstalla l'ambiente grafico
<vincenzo> e na parola
<vincenzo> devo reinstallare ubuntu?
<vincenzo> e grave a pensare che il problema erano solo le impostazioni audio bha
<vincenzo> deluso
<krabador> vincenzo, ctrl alt f1, fai il login , poi sudo apt-get update && apt-get install ubuntu-desktop --reinstall
<vincenzo> serve il cd?
<krabador> no
<vincenzo> ok
<krabador> vai tranquillo
<vincenzo> provo
<kyo82> salve a tutti
<kyo82> un aiutino per attivare i suoni di sistema?
<kyo82> di xubuntu..
<vincenzo> niente
<vincenzo>  impossibile acquisire i file di blocco
<vincenzo> impossibile aprire i file di blocco permesso negato
<vincenzo> krabador ci sei?
<vincenzo> ora credo proprio sia rimasto solo reinstallare
<vincenzo> per un problema audio bha
<vincenzo> krabador ce altro? se no vado a letto e domani reinstallo
<vincenzo> allora?
<vincenzo> krabador
<vincenzo> grazie per l aiuto notte
<vincenzo> krabador ho risolto
#ubuntu-it 2013-10-09
<krabador> bene
<vincenzo> ah ora rispondi
<vincenzo> bene bene
<vincenzo> ho reinstallato il sistema
<vincenzo> grazie comunque per l aiuto
<vincenzo> ti posso chiedere una cosa?
<vincenzo> sempre riguardo ubuntu ovviamente
<vincenzo> vorrei sapere un bel gioco per ubuntu
<krabador> vincenzo, prima dovevi solo mettere sudo , alla seconda parte del comando
<krabador> reinstallare non è risolvere
<krabador> per ubuntu, puoi installare steam, che ti fa giocare a tutti i titoli
<krabador> fatti da loro
<vincenzo> gratuitamente?
<krabador> http://store.steampowered.com/?l=italian
<krabador> no
<vincenzo> cmq sono alle primissime armi in ubuntu,so anche io che reinstallare non e risolvere
<krabador> ce ne sono alcuni gratuiti
<krabador> http://store.steampowered.com/genre/Free%20to%20Play/
<vincenzo> grazie
<krabador> giochi belli gratis, purtroppo non ce ne sono
<vincenzo> capisco
<krabador> linux non è ancora la piattaforma piu' indicata per giocare
<vincenzo> emulatori?
<krabador> hai spulciato i giochi disponibili sul software center
<vincenzo> si
<krabador> emulatori ce ne sono, ci sono versioni degli stessi che ci sono per win
<krabador> ma di molti le gui non sono il massimo
<vincenzo> capisco
<vincenzo> che peccato
<krabador> diversi sono anche disponibili nel software center
<vincenzo> si ho visto
<vincenzo> quando provo a scaricare i giochi dal center mi chiede dei dati di login
<vincenzo> ma e tutto gratis?
<krabador> c'è anche roba  a pagamento
<krabador> ma non te la fanno scaricare
<vincenzo> mi devo per forza iscrivere pero
<krabador> si, se vuoi poter scaricare anche cose a pagamento, devi effettuare tutta la procedura di registrazione
<vincenzo> capisco
<vincenzo> krabador io vado buonanotte e grazie di tutto ciao
<krabador> ciao, buonanotte
<akis24> giorno
<glpiana> ola
<MVR> help me ho danneggiato il GRUB e adesso quando il Pc si avvia appare una maschera nera e il computer non da segni di vita qualcuno può darmi indicazioni su come ripristinarlo?
<glpiana> !grub | MVR
<ubot-it> MVR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<MVR> grazie
<nino> salve ma perche non riesco ad aprire il programma wiki dal download effettuato mi da errore come se il foulder non esiste
<nino> cosa potrebbe essere ?
<jester-> poca pazienza
<gianpuglie> ciao a tutti
<gianpuglie> ragazzi io ho scaricato e installato
<gianpuglie> ubuntu ieri sera
<gianpuglie> ma all'avvio mi compare
<gianpuglie> una schermata tutta nera cn scritte bianche che nn i permette
<gianpuglie> di avviare ubuntu
<gianpuglie> che fare?
<vincenzo> ciao a tutti
<vincenzo> in ubuntu software center non trovo skype
<vincenzo> da dove lo posso scaricare? grazie in anticipo
<ExPBoy> !skype
<ubot-it> Guida all'installazione di skype: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Telefonia/Skype
<jester-> !info skype
<ubot-it> skype (source: skype): client for Skype VOIP and instant messaging service. In component main, is extra. Version 4.1.0.20.0-0ubuntu0.13.04.2 (raring), package size 15 kB, installed size 61 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<vincenzo> devo scrivere !info skype da terminale?
<jester-> lol
<ExPBoy> no devi leggere le guide
<vincenzo> jester non ti meravigliare, un utente alle primissime armi in ubuntu puo anche fare un osservazione sbagliata
<vincenzo> grazie expboy
<Rock> ciao a tutti
<Rock> ho un dubbio che non riguarda ubuntu ma bensi debian: volevo sapere che desktop installa di sefoult?
<jester-> Rock:  /j #debian-it
<Rock> jester: ti ringrazio no riuscivo a trovare il canale cht di debian:) grazie mille
<stefyxx> ciao a tutti
<vincenzo> grazie ho installato skype e funziona tutto alla grande
<stefyxx> nella mia Ubuntu 12.04 (con Unity DE) come faccio a gestire i servizi?
<jester-> stefyxx: nella ricerca dash scrivi avvio
<vincenzo> a che serve wine?
<jester-> stefyxx: o installa bum
<ExPBoy> !wine
<MarcoPiro> quallcuno sa dirmi da dove posso scaricare il link all'ultima versione su dvd di ubuntu?
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine
<vincenzo> grazie
<jester-> !raring | MarcoPiro
<ubot-it> MarcoPiro: Raring Ringtail: http://releases.ubuntu.com/raring/ | Kubuntu 13.04 http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/13.04/release/ |  È preferibile usare i torrent | Problemi noti: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/ReleaseNotes
<vincenzo> grazie a tutti per l aiuto ciao ciao
<ExPBoy> :)
<MarcoPiro> puoi linkarmi proprio il file (o il torrent) del dvd per favore?
<ExPBoy> MarcoPiro, 32 o 64?
<MarcoPiro> 32
<stefyxx> jester: stavo proprio dando un'occhiata a bum
<stefyxx> ma ho un dubbio: ho alcuni servizi non attivi (checkbox non flaggata) ma in esecuzione. Non capisco, chi lo manda in esecuzione?
<stefyxx> per in esecuzione intendo che il servizio è in running (lampadina on)
<vincenzo> ciao a tutti
<jester-> stefyxx: cosa intendi per servizio
<vincenzo> pur avendo installato l ultimo driver proprietario ho problemi con i giochi di facebook
<vincenzo> com posso risolvere?
<stefyxx> faccio un esempio: in bum, tra la lista degli init script ho cron che non è attivo, ma vedo che in running
<jester-> stefyxx: da bum attivi o disattivi servizi che non vengono avviati al boot, se poi c'è un qualcosa che le avvia per conto suo è altro paio di maniche
<MarcoPiro> @ExPBoy riesci ad aiutarmi??
<stefyxx> quindi in questo caso vuol dire che ci sarà qualcunaltro che lo avviarà, ma non sicuramente in fase di boot. Corretto?
<jester-> MarcoPiro: http://releases.ubuntu.com/raring/
<jester-> stefyxx: dovrebbe
<jester-> poi linux è strano
<jester-> MarcoPiro: i386=32 bit amd_64= 64bit
<stefyxx> jester: quando parli di servizio intendi script
<jester-> stefyxx: anche
<jester-> roba che sata in /etc/rcd
<jester-> se fai uno script, lo piazzi li e lo attivi
<stefyxx> jester: sotto la /etc/init.d trovo una marea di script, ma non vuol dire che questi (e i loro relativi servizi) vengono tutti avviati all'avvio. Giusto?
<jester-> stefyxx: se attivati si
<vincenzo> come posso risolvere il problema dei giochi di facebook lenti?
<stefyxx> ma attivati vuol dire che devono esserci dei symlink nelle rc?.d directories. Giusto?
<jester-> stefyxx: ci sono servizi essenziali com netework e non come samba
<stefyxx> è giusta la frase che ho scritto?
<jester-> stefyxx: o forse il contrario
<jester-> sena forse
<jester-> senza*
<stefyxx> jester: in che senso il contrario?
<jester-> nel senso che il link è in rc.d
<jester-> init.d è il deposito
<stefyxx> jester: corretto, ma se il servizio non è attivato, non c'è il link nella rc?.d
<jester-> stefyxx: omunque  la gestione è un po evoluta rc.d non essite piu ma ci sono rc0 rc1.d etc etc a seconda dei livelli
<jester-> quindi usa bum o simile
<stefyxx> jester: in questo modo potrei gestire l'avvio di un servizio quando il sistema è in un determinato run level. Giusto?
<ifrdthegreat> ciao! qualcuno saprebbe aiutarmi su dove trovare dei temi per ubuntu13.04?
<cristian_c> !chat | ifrdthegreat
<ubot-it> ifrdthegreat: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> ifrdthegreat, se intendi i temi classici, li trovi nel sistema
<cristian_c> ifrdthegreat, prova nel software center alla voce temi
<ifrdthegreat> ah.. quindi dovrei tipo andare nella sezione chat libera?
<cristian_c> ifrdthegreat, prima prova come to ho suggerito
<cristian_c> o tra quelli installati o installane di nuovi da software center
<ifrdthegreat> eh sul software center ho scritto "theme" "temi" e "tema", ma mi vengono fuori solo programmi o comunque voci e intuitivamente non hanno a che fare con i temi come li intendo io
<stefyxx> jester: ho un altra domanda: da bum vedo solo 6 script attivati. Nello specifico: speech-dispatcher, kerneloops, pulseaudio, pppd-dns, dns-clean
<jester-> stefyxx: quindi?
<stefyxx> si possono disattivare'
<stefyxx> ?
<cristian_c> ifrdthegreat, come li intendi tu?
<cristian_c> stefyxx, pppd-dns, dns-clean li avevo notati anch'io
<ifrdthegreat> tipo il tema di mac su linux (solo per intenderci :) )
<stefyxx> avrei come obbiettivo anche quello di velocizzare il boot process
<cristian_c> non mi ricordo in questo momento a cosa servano
<jester-> stefyxx:  se li disattivi non va piu una sega
<jester-> stefyxx: mica si riavvia il pc in continuazione
<ifrdthegreat> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6213605/
<jester-> adwaita sta nel pacchetto clearlooks-phenix-theme
<cristian_c> eh
<jester-> assieme ad altri
<cristian_c> appunto
<stefyxx> se li disattivo chi? c'è n'è qualcuno in particolare a cui fare attenzione o sono tutti indispensabili?
<cristian_c> stefyxx, guarda a cosa servono
<jester-> stefyxx: secondo te dns pulseudio e kernel a cosa servono
<ifrdthegreat> quindi come risolvo il discorso temi?
<jester-> ifrdthegreat: leggendo le indicazioni che ti si danno
<jester-> <jester-> adwaita sta nel pacchetto clearlooks-phenix-theme
<cristian_c> lol
<ifrdthegreat> co'è adwaita?
<akis24> ciao
<jester-> ifrdthegreat> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6213605/
<jester-> ifrdthegreat: lo hai incollato tu nel  paste ed è evidente che è il tema adwaita
<ifrdthegreat> ah ok!! sisi maio ho fatto un esempio per far capire che per tema io intendo quelli.. la mi domanda era, dove posso trovarne una vasta scelta di temi? tipo c'è un qualche sito dove ne trovi tantissimi, li ordini per più scaricati e scegli?
<jester-> ifrdthegreat: appunto in gnomelook
<ifrdthegreat> mm.. che sarebbe? davvero scusate mi sento troppo impedito, ma non saprei come altro fare se non chiedendo a voi..
<ifrdthegreat> gnome look sarebbe il sito giusto? il .org?
<ifrdthegreat> ma se io entro in quel sito , in quale sezione devo andare? xke so ke il 13.04 ha unity e non gnome e quindi magari c'è un discorso di compatibilità..
<ifrdthegreat> quindi
<ifrdthegreat> ?
<ifrdthegreat> ..
<lozio> salve!
<stefyxx> qualcuno sa come posso stoppare il servizio cups in running?
<jester-> stefyxx: lo fai da bum
<jester-> stefyxx: o da applicazioni di avvio
<stefyxx> ho provato a farlo da bum, ma quando riavvio la macchina me lo trovo di nuovo in running
<lozio> salve sono alle prime armi. vorrei installare rar. nel terminale digito: sudo apt-get install rar. mi appare: sudo: impossibile aprire /var/lib/sudo/guidj/1: File system in sola lettura W: Blocco disabilitato per il file di blocco in sola lettura /var/lib/dpkg/lock E: dpkg è stato interrotto. È necessario eseguire "sudo dpkg --configure -a" per correggere il problema.
<lozio> cosa dovrei fare? grazie
<jester-> lozio: sudo apt-get install unrar
<lozio> jester con comando ke mi hai dato mi appare : sudo: impossibile aprire /var/lib/sudo/guidj/1: File system in sola lettura sudo: atp-get: comando non trovato
<jester-> lozio: poi apri il file .rar con doppio click
<jester-> lozio: sudo apt-get install unrar scrivi bene
<lozio> scusa ho sbagliato a scrivere
<ifrdthegreat> ma nessuno mi aiuta?
<lozio> mi appare: sudo: impossibile aprire /var/lib/sudo/guidj/1: File system in sola lettura W: Blocco disabilitato per il file di blocco in sola lettura /var/lib/dpkg/lock E: dpkg è stato interrotto. È necessario eseguire "sudo dpkg --configure -a" per correggere il problema.
<jester-> lozio: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<lozio> jester mi appare: sudo: impossibile aprire /var/lib/sudo/guidj/1: File system in sola lettura dpkg: errore: impossibile accedere all'area di stato di dpkg: File system in sola lettura
<jester-> lozio: hai il fs montato in sola lettura
<lozio> jester e cosa devo fare per montarlo ank per la scrittura?
<jester-> lozio: non è che sei da utente ospite?
<lozio> jestar mi sembra di no
<ifrdthegreat> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6213796/
<jester-> lozio: prova a riavviare e occhio a eventuali messaggi per lo scandisk
<jester-> ifrdthegreat: non è argometo di compenza di questo canale
<ifrdthegreat> e dove devo chiedere? su chat libera?
<jester-> eh
<lozio> jester ora riavvio. a cosa devo stare attento in particolare?
<jester-> lozio: a che lettera pigiare di solito M per montare in sola lettura S per eseguire lo scan, se ricordo bene
<lozio> <jester> dove seleziono la lettera?
<stefyxx> jester: qualche idea?
<akis24> lozio:  al riavvio  dalla tastiera direi
<lozio> ok ora provo. grazie
<ThRiX__> Ciao a tutti!
<cristian_c> stefyxx, non ho capito che stai facendo
<massy> salut
<ThRiX__> ho da poco finito di installare e configurare, secondo le guide online, un server pxe, ma dopo aver lanciato il client, e selezionato il sistema da avviare, rimane lo schermo nero con la scritta loading...
<cristian_c> massy, uei
<ThRiX__> avete qualche consiglio?
<cristian_c> ThRiX__, ma intendi il wake on lan, per caso?
<ThRiX__> No...
<ThRiX__> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DisklessUbuntuHowto
<cristian_c> oh
<cristian_c> :O
<ThRiX__> quello è il link che ho utilizzato per la configurazione
<cristian_c> ThRiX__, appunto wake on lan
<cristian_c> accndere la macchina da remoto
<ThRiX__> ? no no
<cristian_c> *accendere
<cristian_c> e come la accendi senza rete?
<cristian_c> Xd
<ThRiX__> avviare un sistema operativo oppure effettuare l'installazione senza utilizzare alcun cd/usb
<ThRiX__> ma ottenendo le informazioni dal server...
<ThRiX__> lato client:
<cristian_c> non usi la rete?
<ThRiX__> accendo il pc, configuro il bios in modo da permettergli di ricevere le informazioni dalla rete
<cristian_c> la lan, diciamo
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaRete
<ThRiX__> e al riavvio lui acquisisce le informazioni dal server sfruttando il PXE
<cristian_c> e io ce ho detto?
<cristian_c> *che
<massy> ragazzi salve a tutti
<ThRiX__> esatto..
<massy> sorry ma sto lavorando alla costruzione del mio nuovo sito
<ThRiX__> ho letto wake on lan, accendere un pc...
<ThRiX__> quello che mi serve non ha nulla a che fare..
<cristian_c> massy, lol
<nino> posso chiedere informazioni sull'istallazione di ubuntu?
<akis24> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<krabador> di' pure
<nino> Avrei dei problemi con l'installazione di ubuntu 32bit su pc portatile HP contenente windows 7 . cosa succede: scarico la iso la monto su pen drive non essendo provvisto il pc di lettore ottico  riavvio il pc in bios setto la pen drive come boot principale salvo il tutto riavvio dinuovo mi rivela la presenza di ubuntu chiedendomi se voglio provare istallare ubuntu etc. seleziono istalla partono i 10 secondi al contrario e parte l'is
<nino> sul bios appare la prima scritta  : modprobe: FATAL: Error inserting ploppy (/libmodules/3.5..0-17-generic/kernel/drivers/block/floppy.ko): no such device
<krabador> nino, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/ParametriAvvio
<nino> dopo di che iniziano i codici ma si blocca al 24.901483]    [<c15d04fe>]  kernel_thread_helper+0x6/0x10
<krabador> nino, prova l'opzione acpi=off
<krabador> nino, che cpu c'è nel notebook?
<shedevil> akis24:  ciao.... sei stato te che mi hai dato la dritta x il touchpad ieri?
<shedevil> jester-:  o sei stato te?
<akis24> shedevil:  io non ricordo ma credo jester-
<akis24> ciao
<shedevil> akis24:  scusa ma non so se si riesce a rivedere la chat di ieri... cmq ho dato dei comandi al terminate tipo "touchpadoff info".. non ricordo esattamente, ma il mio touchpad non si è disattivato
<akis24> shedevil: non so' che problema hai quindi... non saprei
<shedevil> akis24: praticamente il touchpad non risponde e quindi ci ho messo un mouse esterno, ma se x errore tocco il touchpad mi si blocca tutto e deve spegnere il pc.
<shedevil> allora volevo disattivare touchpad
<akis24> shedevil: che versione di ubuntu usi ?
<lozio> salve! posso chiedere per lubuntu?
<shedevil> akis24: la 10.04
<shedevil> akis24: cmq ho scaricato il server della 12.04 da uno dei link che mi avete consigliato ieri. ubuntu 12.04.3 server amd64.iso. è giusto? c'erano tanti file e non sapevo quale
<lozio> vorrei sapere una cosa basilare: come si mettono le icone sul desktop per lubuntu?
<akis24> shedevil: no è errato se devi usarlo per desktop
<shedevil> in che senso x desktop?
<akis24> shedevil: la versione che si usa in generale sui pc a meno che tu debba mettere su un server
<lozio> chiedo scusa...risolto
<shedevil> akis24: mamma mia e allora come si chiama esattamente il file??? ha scaricato x 2 ore...
<akis24> shedevil:  aspetta e vediamo
<akis24> !download
<ubot-it> download is http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ o http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ o http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<shedevil> akis24: non è x niente facile x me
<akis24> shedevil:   ubuntu-12.04.3-dvd-amd64.iso    questa è la iso
<shedevil> akis24: oddio... ho dovuto spegnere e riavviare x via del touchpad.... mi sono persa tutto quello che hai scritto
<akis24> shedevil:   ubuntu-12.04.3-dvd-amd64.iso    questa è la iso
<akis24> shedevil: prova a dare questo da terminale  synclient TouchpadOff=1 e vedi se funziona
<shedevil> akis24: ok provo a trovarla, grazie... mi sembra sia quello che ho fatto ieri... cmq riprovo e dopo riavvio?
<akis24> si
<shedevil> akis24: va bene! grazie... domani ti so dire
<akis24> di nulla
<shedevil> akis24: mi da 30 ore x scaricare????
<shedevil> akis24: ...adesso 6???
<akis24> shedevil: dipende dalla tua connessione sara' lenta di solito ci si impiega una mezzora al massimo
<akis24> shedevil: scaricala la mattina la sera la rete è piu' lenta
<shedevil> akis24: .a.. e ti parev
<shedevil> akis24: allora domani... ciaooooooooooo
<akis24> ciao
<CaprettaD> Ciao gente. Non ho trovato l'indirizzo di questo server. Potreste indicarmelo?
<alex71> salve ho bisogno di aiuto come posso fare per contattarvi?
<ale71> per favore potrei avere un aiuto? grazie
<ale71> come fare per comunicare con voi?
<ale71> come fare per comunicare con voi
<aaaaaarg> ciao
<massy> ragazzi domanda: chi conosce gnome nanny, il parental control di gnome??
<daniele_> non riesco ad installare ubuntu su notebook hp envy 17-j009 el. Qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> daniele_, in live funge?
<pdor> ciao conoscete una guida che funzioni per una scheda tv usb empia 2881?
<pdor> io ho provato quella che fa caricare il firmware e creare uno script
<pdor> che non riesco piu a trovare
<pdor> metv fa lo scanning ma non trova niente e kaffeine idem
<pdor> poi forse ho problemi di usb 2/3 non riesco a fare andare insiem  la connessione via cell e la scheda tv
<pdor> sono collegato?
<Riccardone> pdor: si
<pdor> grazie sigh :)
<pdor> ahio sto seguendo questa guida del 2009 e ho dato il comando hg clone http://linuxtv.org/hg/v4l-dvb potrei aver eproblemi con xubuntu 12.04? e se si come prevedo...come li risolvo?
<cristian_c> del 2009?
<pdor> eh me ne sono accorto adesso
<cristian_c> pdor, ma non è che i driver sono già presenti nel kernel
<cristian_c> dato che è del 2009
<pdor> no di sicuro
<pdor> spe
<cristian_c> come fai a dirlo?
<pdor> so che non va
<pdor> specifica driver:)
<pdor> e' una scheda sfigata
<pdor> sempre stata
<pdor> aggiunti 15170 changeset con 37263 modifiche a 2878 file
<pdor> che faccio continuo?
<pdor> in certi siti ho letto che la scheda non e' supportata direttamente su linux ma ci sono i firmware disponibili, che nessuno sviluippa piu da tempo
<cristian_c> pdor, secondo me li avranno integrati direttamente nel kernel
<cristian_c> pdor, come si chiama?
<pdor> ci sono un sacco di guide per farla andare...Bus 002 Device 012: ID eb1a:2881 eMPIA Technology, Inc. EM2881 Video Controller
<pdor> kaffeine la vede come una zarlink
<cristian_c> pdor, lsusb && lsusb -t
<cristian_c> su pastebin
<cristian_c> pdor, e poi: dmesg | grep usb
<cristian_c> sempre su pastebin
<pdor> dunque poco fa ho caricato il firmware...anche se poi ho staccato la scheda...ma adesso l'ho rimessa
<pdor> rriva
<pdor> arriva
<cristian_c> va beh, io sono abituato con una schifosissima somagic
<pdor> cristian_c: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6215210/
<pdor> cristian_c:  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6215215/
<cristian_c> pdor, dal primo link si vede che la scheda è riconosciuta, anche la parte audio
<pdor> e questo cosa vuol dire?
<pdor> si adesso fors eperche' prima ho caricato i moduli
<pdor> cristian_c:  e questo cosa vuol dire? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6215236/
<cristian_c> pdor, preferirei vedere il funzionamento in live
<pdor> te li rimando dopo che ho riavviato senza ricaricare i moduli
<pdor> cioe?
<cristian_c> pdor, perché so che gli em28xx sono già integrati nel kernel
<cristian_c> pdor, ok, allora riavvia
<pdor> ho provato a lanciare metv senza moduli e non andava mi sembra
<pdor> cristian_c: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6215253/
<pdor> cristian_c: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6215255/
<pdor> E ADESSO metv non vede piu la penna
<cristian_c> pdor, sempre in live, digita: dmesg | tail
<pdor> azz non sono in live
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> ah, scusa
<cristian_c> pdor, mi sono sbagliato
<cristian_c> pdor, digita comunque quel comando
<pdor> cristian_c:  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6215274/
<x0kster> Buona sera a tutti, ho un problema con il mio ubuntu 13.04, la conessione wireless va infinitamente lenta. La scheda e' una Realtek, il problema e' che su windows(in dual boot) la connessione va alla grande...so che comunque la scheda wireless e' supportata dal kernel in quanto sullo stesso pc, qualche anno fa avevo ubuntu 11.10 . Qualcuno potrebbe darmi una dritta? Ho cercato su google, ho
<x0kster> trovato una serie di metodi per rislvere, ma non ne funziona nemmeno uno..a quanto pare comunque sia, sembra un problema comune in ubuntu 13.04
<cristian_c> pdor, ok, disconnetti e riconnetti la scheda, poi digita ancora: dmesg | tail
<cristian_c> x0kster, è usb?
<pdor> cristian_c:  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6215284/
<x0kster> cristian_c, no PCI Express
<pdor> cristian_c: la scheda e' su un hub usb insieme al ricevitore mouse
<daniele_> non riesco a far funzionare nemmeno la live di ubuntu su notebook hp envy 17-j009 el. Parte ma poi si ferma con lo schermo nero. Qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<pdor> daniele_:  non sonoun tecnico ma, hai controllato i file?
<daniele_> ho utilizzato lo stesso cd 13.04 che ho utilizzato per il pc e non ho avuto nessun problema. Ho provato anche a diattivare il security code
<pdor> daniele_:  se hai abbastanza ram e potenza di cpu io farei un controllo dei file dal menu inziale....s ehai problemi sul lettore cd dovresti accorgertene
<pdor> cmq per me sono piu affidabili le chiavetteusb
<daniele_> anche il controllo dei file si bloca
<pdor> allora o hai problemi sui file o hai problemi di lettore...
<pdor> daniele_:  pulire il cd con panno umido e dentifricio per recuperare i cd :) ma non sempre funziona
<pdor> sempre che non hai problemi sul lettore
<cristian_c> x0kster, ah
<cristian_c> pdor, forse è una questione di firmware
<pdor> daniele_:  dentifricio bianco...non gel...fa da abrasivo
<pdor> quindi?
<pdor> cristian_c:
<cristian_c> pdor, un attimo soltanto
<pdor> avevo trovato una guida che diceva di modificare il firmware
<cristian_c> !info linux-firmware-non-free
<ubot-it> Package linux-firmware-non-free does not exist in raring
<cristian_c> !info linux-firmware-nonfree
<ubot-it> linux-firmware-nonfree (source: linux-firmware-nonfree): Non-free firmware for Linux kernel drivers. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.14ubuntu1 (raring), package size 3850 kB, installed size 8771 kB
<cristian_c> pdor, questo pacchetto è installato?
<pdor> vedo
<cristian_c> x0kster, ok, lspci -k
<cristian_c> x0kster, digito questo nel terminale
<cristian_c> x0kster, poi copia su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | x0kster
<ubot-it> x0kster: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<pdor> sto installando
<pdor> devo riavviare eh?
<cristian_c> pdor, sì
<x0kster> cristian_c , dunque senza perdere tanto tempo..ti do un riassunto della situazione.. allora la scheda wireless e' una Realtek RTL-8185.
<cristian_c> ok
<x0kster> cristian_c, tuttavia qui ho trovato qualcosa di interessante, ultimo messaggio http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1588321
<cristian_c> asp
<tricklinux> salve a tutti
<x0kster> cristian_c, in pratica dovrei rimpiazzare i drivder 8180 che ho attualmente installati ( lo vedo tramite lsmod | grep rtl ) con i driver 8185..o almeno credo sia l'unica soluzione
<cristian_c> uhm
<pdor> cristian_c: non va...rido' quei comandi?
<pdor> e paste
<pdor> o provo lo script?
<cristian_c> x0kster, asp, ma il tizio dice che non funziona, non che sia lenta
<cristian_c> e parla di aggiornamento
<cristian_c> pdor, ridigita: lsusb && lsusb -t
<cristian_c> x0kster, quanto ti da di segnale?
<x0kster> cristian_c, si ho notato ma su per giù tutti parlano di installare driver adatti(anche altre discussioni che ho trovato proprio riguardo la lentezza, o in generale l'instabilità)
<pdor> cristian_c: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6215414/
<cristian_c> daniele_, sicuro di avere i requisiti hardware?
<cristian_c> x0kster, quanto ti da di segnale?
<x0kster> cristian_c, poco, due tacche, ma il problema come detto è proprio l'instabilità..va lenta, dopo un po cade, poi devo disattivare il wifi, riattivarlo, e quindi si riconette
<x0kster> per poi ricadere...
<cristian_c> pdor, sto guardando
<cristian_c> x0kster, e sei vicino all'access point?
<pdor> x0kster: non e' che ti entra il poer managment?
<x0kster> cristian_c, si saranno 3/4 metri, con windows 7 sempre su stesso pc tutto va bene...
<x0kster> pdor, ovvero?
<cristian_c>  Not validate means: that your device was added to kernel but the developer(es) doesn't have the hardware for tests.
<cristian_c> pdor, praticamente hanno aggiunto il supporto al device al kernel, ma non avevano la scheda in questione e quindi non hanno potuto fare i test XD
<pdor> x0kster: se facendo iwconfig vedi che il power management e' on fai iwconfig wlanx power off
<x0kster> cristian_c, leggendo qui http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=478763 rimandano ad una discussione pressocchè identica sul forum in francese dove a quanto sembra hanno risolto http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/wifi_realtek_rtl8185 fa proprio riferimento ad rtl8185
<cristian_c> x0kster, ok, quindi sei vicino ma ti da un segnale basso
<cristian_c> questo è importante
<cristian_c> x0kster, controlla come ti ha detto pdor
<pdor> orgoglione :)
<x0kster> cristian_c, no il power management è spento
<cristian_c> Zarlink ZL10353 DVB-T demodulator
<pdor> x0kster: a volte si attiva quando vai con la batteria
<x0kster> pdor, il mio e' un fisso..
<cristian_c> Pinnacle PCTV unidentified DVB-T USB device
<pdor> e quindi?
<pdor> quindi cristian_c
<cristian_c> x0kster, comunque, posta: iwconfig
<x0kster> cristian_c, comunque sia credo sia proprio una questione di driver, in quanto ora che ci penso bene, quando andava con ubuntu 11.10 montavo una vecchia Mobo con un processore 32bit, ora ho un 64bit e stessa scheda wireless, a questo punto penso ci sia qualche problema con i driver a 64bit
<cristian_c> pdor, quindi, avevi copiato il firmware in /lib/firmware?
<pdor> cristian_c: si
<cristian_c> pdor, quale precisamente?
<pdor> eh...
<x0kster> cristian_c, un attimo che devo fare via usb dato che sto da un altro pc..ubuntu non regge 10minuti in rete
<pdor> cristian_c: questi? http://konstantin.filtschew.de/v4l-firmware/
<akhilleus> sera
<cristian_c> pdor, qual è il nome commerciale dell'oggetto?
<akhilleus> ma è normale W: Impossibile recuperare http://packages.medibuntu.org/dists/quantal/non-free/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found???
<cristian_c> pdor, non mi riferisco all'id usb
<pdor> ah e' magnex...ma imbastardatissimo
<cristian_c> ma quello sulla scatola, per intenderci
<akhilleus> ciao cristian_c
<akhilleus> cia a tuttiù
<x0kster> cristian_c, paul@osiris-NIX:~$ iwconfig
<x0kster> lo        no wireless extensions.
<x0kster> wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:off/any
<x0kster>           Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=20 dBm
<x0kster>           Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<cristian_c> pdor, i tizi in rete pensano che il firmware che hai citato non sia quello giusto
<cristian_c> !paste | x0kster
<ubot-it> x0kster: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<x0kster> cristian_c, scusate
<pdor> ah bene
<akhilleus> cristian_c W: Impossibile recuperare http://packages.medibuntu.org/dists/quantal/non-free/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found    come mai non va +?
<cristian_c> akhilleus, medibuntu è morto , fattene una ragione
<akhilleus> come rimuovo?
<x0kster> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6215451/
<cristian_c> 22:46:19 <pdor> ah e' magnex...ma imbastardatissimo
<cristian_c> ???
<akhilleus> christian_c devo rimouivere i repository?
<pdor> magnex
<cristian_c> Management:off
<pdor> spe
<cristian_c>           Power Management:off
<cristian_c> akhilleus, nel modo solito
<akhilleus> tu li hai già rimossi?
<cristian_c> akhilleus, no
<akhilleus> dunque a te vanno?
<cristian_c> akhilleus, il gestore aggiornamenti non mi fa problemi
<akhilleus> dimmi come riparo
<cristian_c> pdor, ok, magnex è il produttore
<cristian_c> pdor, prodotto?
<cristian_c> akhilleus, come li rimuovi di solito?
<akhilleus> da synaptic e li cancello
<akhilleus> ma se nn vanno solo a me...
<akhilleus> arà il mio il prbl
<akhilleus> dimmi come fare velocemente con comando da terminale per favore
<daniele_> ho provato anche con la usb il risultato  è lo stesso su notebook hp envy 17-j009 el. Parte ma poi si ferma con lo schermo nero. Qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/wifi_realtek_rtl8185
<cristian_c> x0kster, no , non è il power managemente, è confermato XD
<cristian_c> akhilleus, non puoi rimuovere i repository da synaptic come hai sempre fatto?
<cristian_c> daniele_, asp, che guardo il portatile
<x0kster> cristian_c, esatto quello e' il link che ti ho incollato prima...seguo questa guida?
<akhilleus> dimmi come fare allora
<cristian_c> daniele_, beh, roba nuova e potente XD
<cristian_c> i7
<cristian_c> x0kster, asp, prima lo apro e vedo
<pdor> cristian_c:  magnex pd701
<pdor> anche se non ho trovato la figura
<pdor> daniele_:  hai fatto il controllo dei file ?
<pdor> o si blocca anche con la usb?
<cristian_c> x0kster, perdonami, ma posso vedere il risultato di: lspci -k
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> pdor, ok
<cristian_c> akhilleus, ma non l'avevi già fatto con altri repo?
<akhilleus> nn ricordo
<akhilleus> sto leggendo di cancellare sorces,list
<akhilleus> ma mi si apre il gestore aggiornamenti
<cristian_c> pdor, forse volevi dire DVBT701H)
<cristian_c> -)
<pdor> cristian_c:  rabbrividisci c'e' un italiano andato su ubuntu international che chiede aiuto per una scheda usb come la mia http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1497140
<cristian_c> akhilleus, non cancellare sources.list
<akhilleus> cosa faccio?
<pdor> cristian_c: controllo e' scritto bianco su argento :)
<cristian_c> akhilleus, usa ppa-purge
<pdor> cristian_c:  la h non c'e' ma non mi suona nuova spe
<akhilleus> nn capisco xrò xkp a te vanno e a me no
<akhilleus> dammi cmq il comando
<cristian_c> pdor, http://jiemeb.free.fr/pinnacle/
<x0kster> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6215504/ , alla fine trovi anche il comando lsmod
<cristian_c> akhilleus, ma che ti interessa, toglili
<cristian_c> akhilleus, a che ti serve medibuntu?
<cristian_c> x0kster, grazie
<akhilleus> dimmi come toglierli
<x0kster> cristian_c, si vede che è un chip 8185 ma i driver in uso fanno riferimento ad 8180... grazie a te :)
<cristian_c> x0kster, 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8185 IEEE 802.11a/b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 20)
<cristian_c> x0kster, e tra l'altro hai anche l'ethernet disattivata
<pdor> cristian_c: perche' non mi si apre il softuer center se lo clicco? e quale installo? l'ultimo?
<cristian_c> akhilleus, siamo sempre lì, con ppa-purge
<akhilleus> scrivo ppa-purge
<akhilleus> Options:
<akhilleus> 	-p [ppaname]		PPA name to be disabled (default: ppa)
<akhilleus> 	-s [host]		Repository server (default: ppa.launchpad.net)
<akhilleus> 	-d [distribution]	Override the default distribution choice.
<akhilleus> 	-y 			Pass -y --force-yes to apt-get or -y to aptitude
<x0kster> cristian_c, l'eth non posso utilizzarlo per la lontananza dal router...seguo la guida in francese?
<cristian_c> grazie ubot-it
<cristian_c> :)
<akhilleus> cristian il comando esato dai
<akhilleus> ti do pastebin
<cristian_c> pdor, ci vuole gdebi
<cristian_c> pdor, comunque, puoi installareil deb anche da terminale con dpkg -i
<cristian_c> wifi card is recognized and works sort of but network manager shows very weak signal, 10% or something like that.
<pdor> dop salvato l'ho insatllato col center
<pdor> riavvio
<akhilleus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6215531/
<akhilleus> ecco cristian_c
<cristian_c> akhilleus, quanti ppa hai aggiunto?
<cristian_c> akhilleus, e sopratutto, perché hai attivato quei maledetti proposed?
<akhilleus> sistemo dai dimmi come fare
<akhilleus> per i proposed tolgo
<cristian_c> x0kster, pare tu debba usare il driver RTL8185L
<cristian_c> x0kster, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/275230
<cristian_c> akhilleus, i proposed non credo che si tolgano
<cristian_c> akhilleus, ma sinceramente non so se risolvi anche disattivandoli
<akhilleus> dimmimi dici per i maledetti medibuntu
<cristian_c> akhilleus, mi chiedo perché li hai attivati
<cristian_c> akhilleus, medibuntu non sono maledetti
<akhilleus> come rimuovo i maledetti medibuntu
<cristian_c> akhilleus, dipende da come li hai aggiunti
<pdor> cristian_c:  ma non basta...non va
<akhilleus> nn ricordo lascio così ho capito se nn mi vuoi aiutare
<pdor> cristian_c: ho installato il piu recente l'ultimo in fondo per 64bit
<cristian_c> pdor, immaginavo
<cristian_c> akhilleus, dipende da come li hai messi, controlla
<akhilleus> nn ricordo se sapevo farlo mica chiedevo...
<cristian_c> akhilleus, se li hai messi come ppa è un conto, se li hai mesi nel sources.list un altro
<akhilleus> sources si
<akhilleus> da terminale
<x0kster> cristian_c, per favore daresti un occhiata qua? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6215573/
<x0kster> cristian_c, mi da errori nel codice :S manco in librerie mancanti :S
<cristian_c> akhilleus, quindi nel file, non nella cartella
<krabador> x0kster, sicuro di avere tutto quello che ti serve per la compilazione?
<cristian_c> x0kster, make non si da con il sudo
<akhilleus> guarda nn sono sicuro verifichiamo se puoi
<x0kster> cristian_c, si questa e' la seconda volta..la prima volta senza sudo non worka, la seconda provato con sudo e non funziona ancora..
<x0kster> krabador, l'unica cosa che posso fare e' scaricare ed installare build-essential..
<cristian_c> akhilleus, ok, verifichiamo
<cristian_c> akhilleus, postami il contenuto del file
<krabador> x0kster, non l'hai ancora fatto ???
<x0kster> krabador, non avendo connessione utile...non potevo farlo
<cristian_c> x0kster, build-essential è il pacchetto che ti permette di compilare moduli dek kernel
<cristian_c> altrimenti col cavolo che compili
<x0kster> krabador, ora lo faccio offline
<x0kster> cristian_c, ok allora scarico il deb e installo via dpkg -i
<akhilleus> cristian_c dimmi come lo posto?
<akhilleus> do update?
<cristian_c> x0kster, scusa, ma non è meglio usare intanto l'ethernet
<max_sme> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6215589/
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> tanto per avere una connessione
<max_sme> sera
<cristian_c> x0kster, quale deb?
<krabador> x0kster, ti consiglio vivamente di farlo da una connessione
<x0kster> cristian_c, eh ti ho detto non ho un cavo 4mt xD e' un fisso...
<cristian_c> x0kster, ah
<cristian_c> x0kster, rtl8185_linux_26.1031.1207.2009.release.tar.gz
<pdor> cristian_c: ho faTTO bene  A INSTALLAre l'ultimo vero?
<cristian_c> x0kster, hai scaricato questi?
<cristian_c> pdor, penso di sì, lo imporrebbe la logica
<x0kster> cristian_c, si ho scaricato quelli...comunque questo va bene? http://packages.ubuntu.com/raring/devel/build-essential
<cristian_c> x0kster, se hai raring sì, speriamo non abbia dipendenze
<x0kster> cristian_c, se ha dipendenze dovrò rifare il tutto xD
<x0kster> cristian_c, ma 5.5kb non è poco per build essential?
<akhilleus> cristian_c allora?
<cristian_c> akhilleus, lo posti su pastebin
<cristian_c> x0kster, forse no
<akhilleus> il comando update?
<pdor> cristian_c: pare che forse kaffeine la vede
<cristian_c> x0kster, comunque, make senza sudo
<akhilleus> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/6215615/
<cristian_c> x0kster, hai fatto le modifiche ai sorgenti come da topic?
<pdor> cristian_c: ma mi sa che vede pochi canali
<cristian_c> pdor, dopo aver installato il deb?
<pdor> cristian_c:  tieni conto che ho installato anche linuxfirmware non fre
<pdor> ah no dopo che ho lanciato lo script
<x0kster> cristian_c, quali modifiche??
<cristian_c> akhilleus, dov'è il contenuto del file?
<akhilleus> che ne so
<cristian_c> x0kster, ma lol, non hai seguito le istruzioni per la compilazione e l'installazione?
<akhilleus> ok mi trolli ho capito
<cristian_c> akhilleus, ?
<akhilleus> nn so lo sai che non sono bravo
<x0kster> cristian_c, sto seguendo il topic in francese, non il readme..
<mibofra> akhilleus, cosa ti serve?
<Guest36389> Buonasera, c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi a risolvere i problemi con il wifi?
<akhilleus> mibofra ho l'errore di cui sopra e vorrei rimuovere medibuntu
<mibofra> minghia xD
<akhilleus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6215615/
<krabador> Guest36389, dipende da che problemi
<mibofra> *ops sbagliato chan xD sorry *
<krabador> Guest36389, da che ubuntu hai
<mibofra> akhilleus, ah spetta ti do i comandi
<Guest36389> ho appena installato ubuntu e il sistema non vede la scheda di rete
<krabador> akhilleus, medibuntu va tolto perchè l'hanno chiuso
<akhilleus> ok grz mille
<akhilleus> grz molto
<mibofra> akhilleus, solo aspetta due sec e arrivo
<akhilleus> ok certo
<krabador> Guest36389, di che ubuntu ? apri il terminale, digita lspci e posta il contenuto su pastebin
<cristian_c> x0kster, veramente ti avevo linkato launchpad
<krabador> !pastebin | Guest36389
<ubot-it> Guest36389: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> XD
<x0kster> cristian_c, eh si ma su launchpad c'erano giusto i passi finali..su come impostarlo di default...su quella francese sta dalle origini xD
<mibofra> akhilleus, ti faccio passare dalla via grafica
<mibofra> akhilleus, dalle impostazioni di sistema vai sulle sorgenti software
<akhilleus> ok
<cristian_c> x0kster, no, su launchpad si rimandava aubuntuforums, dove viene spiegato cosa fare
<cristian_c> per la compilazione
<akhilleus> rimuovo tutto cio' che vedo medibuntu adesso
<x0kster> cristian_c, e cosa seguo ?
<mibofra> akhilleus, nel tab dei sorgenti, esatto
<akhilleus> flash player va poi vero?
<mibofra> akhilleus, poi vai nel tab chiavi e se hai quella di medibuntu toglila anche da li
<mibofra> akhilleus, certo
<krabador> akhilleus, ma lo devi fare, non dire che lo fai e poi non lo fai
<Guest36389> ok fatto
<mibofra> akhilleus, poi chiudi il gestore di sorgenti software e dai un sudo apt-get update da terminale
<mibofra> fine
<akhilleus> fatto
<cristian_c> x0kster, e due: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1294824&p=8735769#post8735769
<krabador> Guest36389, incolla nel canale il link risultante del pastebin
<akhilleus> ma adesso cosa è che non va?
 * cristian_c si è arreso
<Guest36389> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6215657/
<x0kster> cristian_c, haha ma è lo stesso secondo me
<mibofra> akhilleus, che è successo?
<akhilleus> ora è tutto ok
<akhilleus> però leggevo che vlc nn va come sistemo?
<krabador> Guest36389, guarda qui http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2162026
<krabador> Guest36389, che ubuntu hai? non hai risposto
<Guest36389> 12.04LTS
<akhilleus> mibofra come sistemo adesso il problema di vlc?
<mibofra> akhilleus, no vava fidai
<akhilleus> http://gauvain.pocentek.net/node/61   intendo
<akhilleus> la libreria vlc
<mibofra> akhilleus, c'è il nuovo repo di vlc
<akhilleus> come lo installo
<akhilleus> ?
<akhilleus> cortesemente me lo dici?=
<mibofra> si spetta
<krabador> akhilleus, disintalla tutti i repo non ufficiali se non vuoi avere probleim
<akhilleus> rimuovo tutti come medibuntu?
<krabador> akhilleus, se vuoi parlare di ppa e repositories non ufficiali, vai su #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> krabador, ha anche i proposed attivi
<cristian_c> non basterà togliere i ppa
<krabador> akhilleus, dopo aver tolto medibuntu, hai risolto il problema?
<akhilleus> si
<akhilleus> grz
<cristian_c> attenzione che ti facciamo pagare le vocali
<cristian_c> :P
<krabador> akhilleus, bene, per tutto il resto c'è #ubuntu-it-chat
<mibofra> akhilleus, questi sono i repo nuovi ufficiali dal sito di vlc
<mibofra> deb http://download.videolan.org/pub/debian/stable/ /
<krabador> mibofra, ti ci metti anche tu?
<cristian_c> quoto
<Guest36389> ecco il risultato http://paste.ubuntu.com/6215678/
<mibofra> akhilleus, da metter sotto /etc/apt/sources.list e
<mibofra> wget -O - http://download.videolan.org/pub/debian/videolan-apt.asc|sudo apt-key add -
<akhilleus> mibofra quale scelgo?
<mibofra> da dare in un terminale per aggiunger la chiave
<krabador> Guest36389, devi andare nella cartella in cui hai messo il file scaricato
<Guest36389> è sul desktop
<mibofra> akhilleus, questo deb http://download.videolan.org/pub/debian/stable/ / in sources.list o dal gestore sorgenti
<krabador> allora non è quella della guida
<mibofra> krabador, cristian_c aggiornatevi ormai il wiki per libdvdcss rimanda a quello (almeno l'internazionale)
<mibofra> su quello italiano hanno eliminato direttamente la pagina e fine
<mibofra> akhilleus, ora sei apposto xD
<akhilleus> mibofra aspetta
<krabador> mibofra, allora cita il wiki
<akhilleus> dimmi come aggiungerlo
<mibofra> akhilleus, continuiamo in pm se vuoi così non disturbiamo più di tanto
<mibofra> krabador, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<krabador> mibofra, non a me.
<mibofra> krabador, "Medibuntu has now been shut down, the packagers were either obsolete, unnecessary or moved to the official Ubuntu archive. "
<krabador> ...
<mibofra> "A Libdvdcss package is now available direct from VideoLan http://www.videolan.org/developers/libdvdcss.html"
<krabador> Guest36389, devi scaricare il driver linux per RTL8188CE, dalla pagina indicata nel forum
<krabador> Guest36389, allora hai scaricato il driver RTL8188CE , per linux, dalla pagina indicata?
<Guest36389> si
<Guest36389> è sul desktop
<krabador> perfetto allora decomprimilo in una cartella
<krabador> vacci col terminale
<Guest36389> fatto
<krabador> e manda i 2 comandi
<akhilleus> grz  atutti notte
<Guest36389> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6215768/
<krabador> Guest36389, non sei nella cartella con il file estratto dentro
<krabador> Guest36389, devi scaricare RTL8188CE per linux da quella pagina
<krabador> estrarre il contenuto in una cartella
<krabador> andarci con il terminale
<krabador> e mandare i 2 comandi
<Guest36389> ho estratto di nuovo il file in una cartella che ho chiamato Driver_Realtek
<krabador> ci sei andato con il terminale?
<krabador> assicurati che dentro quella cartella non ci sia un'altra cartella con il contenuto
<Guest36389> ok ora riprovo
<krabador> Guest36389, vacci con il gestore dei files, poi premi ctrl + l , ed avrai il nome completo della cartella, lo copi  e lo incolli nel terminale, dopo aver digitato cd
<Guest36389> ok
<krabador> Guest36389, se , in mezzo al nome completo della cartella, ce ne sono con il nome con piu' parole
<Guest36389> andrea@andrea-HP-Pavilion-15-Notebook-PC:~$ cd/home/andrea/Scrivania/Driver_Realtek bash: cd/home/andrea/Scrivania/Driver_Realtek: File o directory non esistente andrea@andrea-HP-Pavilion-15-Notebook-PC:~$ ^C andrea@andrea-HP-Pavilion-15-Notebook-PC:~$
<Guest36389> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6215809/
<x0kster> cristian_c, scusami ma ci ho rinunciato per stasera...domani continuo ti ringrazio per la pazienza :) notte
<gring> salve
<gring> ho un problema con la partizione
<gring> c'è nessuno?
<krabador> gring, quale?
<gring> appena accedo mi scrive spazio su disco inefficiente ti resta tot mb
<gring> insufficiente
<krabador> gring, sgombera spazio
<krabador> gring, è la partizione radice?
<gring> le altre partizioni sono praticamente vuote
<krabador> gring, ecco, mettici roba dentro
<krabador> gring, quanto è grande la tua partizione / ?
<gring> le  cartelle scaricati video etc
<gring> sono sulla prima
<krabador> gring, di che sistema stiamo parlando'
<krabador> ?
<gring> circa 5 gb
<krabador> di che sistema stiamo parlando?
<gring> ext4
<gring> 12.04
<krabador> ecco
<krabador> 5gb per la partizione root, sono pochissimi
<krabador> ovvio che non ce la fai
<gring> ext4 home66 gb
<gring> 5 già pieni
<gring> posso aumentare senza fare danni?
<jester-> gring: quindi se la partizione è piena?
<jester-> gring: dipende da come sei messo con la tabella partizioni
<gring> la ext4 dove ho ubuntu è piena
<jester-> gring: quindi?
<gring> la devo ingrandire
<gring> posso?
<krabador> gring, se non vuoi problemi, devi dare almeno 20gb alla root
<jester-> gring: dipende da cpme sei messo
<gring> come ?
<jester-> gring: la home è separata?
<gring> come faccio ad ingrandirla?
<jester-> madu
<gring> sì
<krabador> gring, apri il terminale, digita sudo fdisk -l e copia il contenuto in pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin | gring
<ubot-it> gring: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> gring:  è la home ad essere piena?
<krabador> poi linki qui il risultato
<krabador> *incolli qui il link
<jester-> krabador: meglio sud parted -l  o non si vede lo spazio
<krabador> giusto
<krabador> sudo parted -l
<gring> un nuk qualsiasi?
<gring> nik
<gring> jester
<krabador> gring, quello che hai qui  non ti piace?
<gring> scusa
<gring> ci sto capendo poco
<gring> ho cliccato paste poi..?
<krabador> incolli qui il link
<krabador> della pagina risultante
<gring> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6215971/
<krabador> gring, hai fatto parted -l ?
<gring> no
<gring> lo faccio
<krabador> si
<krabador> e ripeti il discorso
<gring> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6215997/
<krabador> la prima partizione è piccola
<jester-> swap da 61 gb lol
<krabador> che cin fai con una swap da 61gb?
<jester-> la / è risicata risicata
<jester-> gring: soluzione
<jester-> gring: delete le due swap
<jester-> allargare sda2 sello spazio libero che si crea meno spazio per swap
<jester-> poi creare la swap
<jester-> poi sistremare di conseguenza fstab
<gring> dove posso farlo?
<jester-> gring: da un cdlive
<jester-> con gparted
<gring> non so cosa sia
<jester-> gring: il risulato non è garantito 100% potersi perdere dati o fucare la / maneggi partizioni è delicato
<jester-> anche la cicciabaffa non sapevi cosa era
<gring> ok ok
<gring> ora lo so
<jester-> !gparted  gring
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'gparted  gring'
<gring> non ho le swap
<gring> solo sda
<jester-> !gparted  | gring
<ubot-it> gring: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<jester-> gring: sei cieco?
<jester-> gring: <gring> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6215997/
<krabador> gring, sia fdisk -l che parted -l te ne rivelano inevitabilmente 2
<krabador> gring, non maneggiare le partizioni se non sei sicuro di quello che stai facendo
<jester-> gring: ogni numero è una partizione e quante sap vedi
<gring> sì
<gring> meraviglioso
<gring> ora devo lavorare scusa
<krabador> statti bene.
<gring> aspettate
<gring> se mi va storto qualcosa
<krabador> se n l
<jester-> reinstalli tutto
<jester-> gring: il backup dei porni è di rigore
<krabador> se non hai la minima idea di come fare, ma lo vuoi per forza fare da solo, entri in live con un cd / penna usb, e rientra qui
<gring> le sda sono 2
<gring> le colleggo?
<krabador> innanzitutto devi ingrandire la sda1, dove risiede il sistema
<gring> la home da 66 gb?
<krabador> anch'essa puoi ingrandire, se elimini le 2 swap, e ne fai una di max 2gb
<jester-> gring: come ti ho indicato la allarghi di circa 80 gb
<gring> non riesco ad allargare
<gring> mi esce solo smonta
<gring> ho una chiave vicino alle sda
<jester-> gring: sei da live?
<gring> no
<jester-> gring: NON SI PUO FARE DAL SISTEMA
<gring> ho capito
<gring> da un cd giusto?
<jester-> o usb
<gring> usb
<jester-> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
#ubuntu-it 2013-10-10
<akis24> giorno
<guro86> ciao a tutti
<guro86> non capisco una cosa: come mai andando su bum (boot up manager) vedo dei servizi in running ma non attivi
<glpiana> ola
<sin> hola!come associo un programma ad una applicazione ,o meglio dove la trovo?
<x0kster> salve a tutti ragazzi..una domanda..come faccio a connettermi via eth ? ho un modem alice ed ubuntu 13.04
<brian_> salva , un altro fatilico e ispiegabile problema , dopo varie stampe ad untratto non stampa piu nulla e mi da errore in localc:631
<glpiana> brian_, hai provato a riavviare cups?   sudo service cups restart
<brian_> glpiana:  niente da re mi da file mancante
<glpiana> !paste | brian_
<ubot-it> brian_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<brian_> glpiana:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6217180/
<glpiana> brian_, devo andare. leggi qui e vedi se può aiutarti http://askubuntu.com/questions/274185/epson-tm-t88iv-not-printing-from-firefox-chrome-ubu-12-04
<x0kster> come posso disattivare il power management della scheda wifi?
<salvatore> salve sto scaricando la versione ubuntu di Linux, volevo chiedere se il SO si installerà da solo da CD o DVD come Windows, grazie
<x0kster> salvatore, puoi anche usare una chiavetta usb...in ogni caso si l'installazione è molto simile a quella di windows..è user-friendly
<ExPBoy> !installazione | salvatore
<ubot-it> salvatore: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<salvatore> grazie, avevo dato un'occhiata in giro e avevo intuito, non giustamente, che si dovevano fare settaggi particolari
<salvatore> grazie gentilissimo, se dovessi avere problemi posso rivolgermi a voi per la soluzione?
<brian_> salvo devi chieder
<brian_> questo e il supporto ubuntu
<salvatore> ho visto http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download ma io sto scaricando la versione 13 a 64 bit
<salvatore> la url è un po' diversa
<brian_> salvatore: hai un pc a 64 bit ?
<brian_> salvatore: cioe il tuo sistema operativo e a 64 bit quello che hai adesso ?
<salvatore> il processo è un Intel P8600 ho letto che è 64 bit
<salvatore> il dual core
<salvatore> uso WIN Ultimate a 64 bit
<brian_> salvatore: e hai intenzione di sostituire il sistema completamente a ubuntu oppure di creare il dual boot ? cioe lasciare windows e in piu anche ubu ?
<salvatore> volevo sostituirlo, cambio l'hard disk come faccio sempre quando aggiorno il sistema operativo per evitare di restare senza pc se qualcosa non va a buon fine
<salvatore> metterò un uovo hard disk con Linux
<salvatore> nuovo
<brian_> salvatore:  allora visto che devi riformattare con ubu ti posso assicurare che la transazione e molto piu semplice
<salvatore> il pc lo uso per lavoro
<salvatore> gestisco un giornale online con piattaforma Wordpress
<brian_> salvatore:  quando istalli ti chiedera di istallare softwar da 3rze parti spuntalo ok ?
<salvatore> ok
<brian_> per il resto non dovrai configurare nulla fa tutto da se
<salvatore> l'importante che potrò usare tutti i software che uso adesso
<brian_> hai carta e penna li con te ? che dopo l istallazione togli unity e metti la gnome classick cosi da non avere rallentamenti
<salvatore> tipo photoshop premiere freehand ecc
<brian_> salvatore: che sofware ? usi adesso ?
<salvatore> posso fare copia e incolla sul notes
<ExPBoy> salvatore, quelli sono software per win in linux non vanno
<salvatore> oh oh
<brian_> salvatore: appunto dovrai cercarli sul softcenter
<salvatore> il fatto è che mi servono
<salvatore> non posso farne a meno
<salvatore> soprattutto photoshop
<ExPBoy> salvatore, non eliminare windows
<salvatore> oj
<salvatore> ok
<brian_> salvatore:  tu provalo ubu e cerca sul softcenter
<salvatore> ecco perchè, come ti dicevo, io sostituisco l'hard disk senza formattarlo e comincio daccapo con il SO
<salvatore> sul nuovo hard disk metterò Linux se non riuscirò a fare ciò che facevo rimetto l'altro con WIN
<brian_> salvatore:  fai bene , perche non e proprio semplice da usare ubu , cmq ti consiglio di utilizzare il softcenter per i programmi che ti servono
<salvatore> faccio un tour e vedo cosa c'è disponibile per le mie esigenze
<brian_> salvatore:  se non ti arrendi alle prime difficolta e perseveri , ubu non lo molli piu :) nel mio ufficio ci sono 14 pc 2 portatili , tutti con ubu
<salvatore> lo so che Linux è superiore a WIN per tantissime cose
<salvatore> ma devo utilizzarlo per lavoro per il giornale, a me necessita il fotoritocco e il montaggio digitale
<brian_> salvatore:  velocità , la mancanza quasi totale di istallare driver , sicurezza , non ti si istalleranno piu schifezze di alcun genere ,
<salvatore> lo so, ho letto in proposito, anche per i virus mi hanno detto che è quasi inattaccabile
<brian_> salvatore:  c e ne sono programmi , durante l istallazione ti fa vedere l anteprima di qualche programma , qualcosa per il foto ritocco c e
<brian_> salvatore:  virus togli il quasi
<salvatore> sai diventerebbe difficile riavviare per cambiare SO lavorare al fotoritocco e poi riavviare con Linux, troppo dispersivo
<brian_> salvatore:  ci sono i programmi , e te ne accorgi anche durante l istallazione
<brian_> salvatore:  adesso devo andare salvo ciao
<salvatore> grazie sei stato gentilissimo
<salvatore> buon lavoro
<Alfasus> Salve
<Alfasus> La mia installazione è kubuntu 13.04
<Alfasus> Mi accade che facendo il login del mio account (amministratore del sistema), il login parte, ma mi ritorna la schermata del login: sono in loop sulla schermata del login.
<Alfasus> Se faccio il login con un altro account il sistema funziona regolarmente. Difatti è da questo ambiente che sto scrivendo.
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<nagga> ciao :)
<thrasher> ciao ragazzi
<thrasher> ho ub problema
<nagga> pure io :)
<thrasher> bhe
<nagga> vediamo se c'è qualcuno
<thrasher> io pure qualche in piu
<thrasher> XD
<nagga> hahah io mi accontento di uno per ora xD
<thrasher> allora stai meglio
<thrasher> cmq
<thrasher> io ho un notebook
<thrasher> con ubuntu 13.04
<nagga> yes
<thrasher> ieri ho finito di lavorare e ho semplicemente chiuso il monitor
<thrasher> quindi il pc va in sospensione
<thrasher> questa mattina
<thrasher> apro
<thrasher> parte tutto
<thrasher> metto la password per accedere
<thrasher> e mi fa una schermata di errore per una frazione di secondo
<thrasher> poi
<nagga> che tipo di errore?
<thrasher> mi ritorna alla schermata di accesso
<thrasher> nn faccio intempo a vederlo
<thrasher> ho provato pure a fare una foto al volo
<thrasher> ma nn mi viene
<thrasher> XD
<thrasher> ho pensato fosse ilgrub
<thrasher> ma ubuntu
<jester-> thrasher: spento e riacceso?
<thrasher> parte
<thrasher> e la sessione ospite anche
<thrasher> si ho spento e riacceso
<thrasher> hopure spento e riacceso
<thrasher> con e senza batteria
<thrasher> anche perche mi era sembrato di vedere nella schermata
<thrasher> low battery
<thrasher> pero
<thrasher> l unica cosa
<thrasher> e la mia sessione
<thrasher> tutto il resto funge
<thrasher> adesso sto da live cd
<thrasher> nn vorrei reinstallare
<pdor> ciao, ho problemi con una penna tv em2881 io ho dei firmware e  uno script che non funzonavano per niente poi cristian ieri mi ha fatto installare linux-frimware non free e un driver.deb per em2881, adesso metv e tvtime non rilevano niente, ma kaffeine fa la scansione dei canali, anche se ne trova pochi e non sempre si vedono, ci sono altre possibilita?
<pdor> anzi quelli che mi interessano non si vedono per niente, mi interessa solo rai3 e magari dmax ..ehm :)
<jester-> pdor: in kaffeine hai scaricato la lista e messo in automatico?
<Alfasus> Salve
<Alfasus> La mia installazione è kubuntu 13.04
<Alfasus> Mi accade che facendo il login del mio account (amministratore del sistema), il login parte, ma mi ritorna la schermata del login: sono in loop sulla schermata del login.
<Alfasus> Se faccio il login con un altro account il sistema funziona regolarmente. Difatti è da questo ambiente che sto scrivendo.
<pdor> jester-: scusa ho problemi di convivenza tra la usb 2dove c'e' la penna e della usb3 dove c'e il modem cell
<jester-> Alfasus: prova a rinominare .kde
<jester-> pdor: cioè?
<Alfasus> jester, come si fa?
<pdor> jester-: con kaffeine i migliori risultati li ho avuti facendo lo scan automatico per l'italia
<jester-> Alfasus: e pure .Xautority
<pdor> cioe a volte e non capisco come la usb 3 non vede piu il telefono e devo riavviare
<jester-> pdor: da me trova 300 e fischia canali
<pdor> con lo scan per l'italia? ma io ho problemi di dirver
<jester-> pdor: e poi dopo reboot si ripia?
<pdor> e di usb mi sa
<jester-> pdor: se fa lo scan e trova i canali la tv funza
<pdor> si reboot e anche restart del network manager e parecchi tentativi di connessione
<jester-> pdor: e sulla usb2?
<pdor> e siamo alle solite io sono spoaciale, mi trova i canali e poi non si vedono
<pdor> sulla usb c'e la penna tv e il ricevitore del mous
<jester-> se la penna non è usb3 è inutile attaccarla alla usb3
<pdor> ma ho solo una usb 2
<jester-> pdor: ma l'antenna l'hai collegata alla penna?
<pdor> e non mi pare il caso di caricare tuttio i
<pdor> si
<jester-> pdor: quella sul tetto?
<pdor> si
<pdor> il segnale arriva
<pdor> su winzoz si vedono i canali anche s emale e non quelli che volgio io
<jester-> pdor: non so a me da kaffeine funza alla grande
<pdor> hai una 2881 anche tu?
<jester-> no una pinnacle e330
<pdor> ambe
<jester-> serve solo il firm
<jester-> da qualche kernel a questa parte
<pdor> infatti kaffeine e il migliore fra tutti i programmi che ho provato
<pdor> l firm dovrei averlo messo
<pdor> ma mipare che da qualche parte ho visto una guida per modificarlo
<jester-> pdor: firm per digitale serve
<pdor> anzi l'ho messo ma non sono sicuro che sia a posto
<jester-> pdor: guarda dmesg
<pdor> cioe' che sia il suo e sia compatibile con il kernel di adesso
<pdor> eh dmsg e basta?
<pdor> il comando?
<jester-> li vedi se caricando la penna da errore
<jester-> dmesg
<jester-> anzi staccalla e riattaccala e poi vedi anche in fondo
<pdor> prima faccio andare lo script?
<jester-> che script
<pdor> uno script senza il quale nn viene rilevata da kaffeine
<pdor> vuoi vedere?
<jester-> fa vedere
<pdor> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6217576/
<pdor> jester-:
<pdor> lancio intanto?
<Alfasus> jester, dove si trova Xautority?
<jester-> col .  nella home
<jester-> pdor: è il driver che usa la mia e serve solo il firm
<pdor> quindi?
<jester-> quindi secondo me non hai il firmdvb
<pdor> se non lancio lo script kaffeine non vede nulla
<pdor> quelli konstantin?
<pdor> o ce ne sono altri?
<jester-> pdor: cd /lib/firmware
<jester-> pdor: sudo wget http://kernellabs.com/firmware/drxd/drxd-a2-1.1.fw
<jester-> pdor: sudo wget http://kernellabs.com/firmware/drxd/drxd-b1-1.1.fw
<jester-> pdor: sudo wget http://www.steventoth.net/linux/hvr1500/xc3028-v27.fw
<pdor> fatto ora riavvio?
<Alfasus> jester,  sto lavorando con l'account che va bene, non con quello dell'amministratore. Procedo?
<jester-> Alfasus: dalla cartella home dell'user con problemi devi rinominare .kde e .Xutority
<pdor> ok riavvio e torno
<Francoo> ciao
<pdor> jester-: ho riavviato e ne' kaffien ne' tvtime ne' metv la vedono
<pdor> dmsg?
<pdor> dmesg
<jester-> pdor: il firm se non è quello danni non a
<pdor> sisi lo so
<jester-> pdor: fa vedere dmesg
<Francoo> quale e' un comando valido per fare partire sempre ad ogni boot un programma  grafico come se fossi  root e possibilmente senza dovere digitare la password ?? e' un monitor di un UPS
<Alfasus> jester, non mi è consentito rinomare la cartella .kde di un account diverso da quello da cui sto lavorando.
<Matt_91> pdor: chiavetta tv? che modello è?
<jester-> Alfasus: alla login vai in shell con control-alt-f2, ti autentichi, sudo service lightdm stop
<jester-> Alfasus: mv .kde .kde.bak
<jester-> Alfasus: mv .Xautority .Xutority.bak
<jester-> Alfasus: sudo service lightdm start
<pdor> jester-:  non c'e' stato tutto...mi sa http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6217640/
<pdor> e l'ho fatto dopo aver tolto e rimesso l apenna
<Matt_91> Francoo: quello che so è che devi lavorare con questo file: /etc/rc.local una volta lo avevo fatto, prova a cercare su google.
<Francoo> provato ma non parte, mi sembra  perche' non e' un prog di terminale, ma un monitor che deve partire dopo la grapica io uso gnome
<Francoo> rc. local ho provato mann aprte mai
<pdor> Matt_91: E' Una MAGNEX PD701 (PROBABILMENTE  H )  che e' poi una empia 2881
<Matt_91> pdor: inserisci la chiavetta e dai da terminale lsusb
<Matt_91> pdor: poi metti su paste
<pdor> Bus 002 Device 007: ID eb1a:2881 eMPIA Technology, Inc. EM2881 Video Controller
<pdor> basta cosi no?
<jester-> pdor: staccale e riattaccale e poi dmesg e incolli le ultime 30 righe
<pdor> gia fatto
<pdor> ti do' le ultime 30
<jester-> dopo aver staccato e riattaccato
<pdor> sisi gia fatto
<Alfasus> jester, quando dici "ti autentichi" intendi dire vai il login con l'account che non funziona?
<jester-> Alfasus: si
<pdor> jester-: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6217649/
<pdor> ultime 30 piu o meno ehm :)
<Matt_91> pdor: ci deve essere altro...
<Alfasus> iester, OK ci sentiamo più tardi
<jester-> pdor: uname -r
<pdor> Matt_91:  in dmesg o in lsusb?
<Matt_91> pdor: hai staccato, riattaccato e DOPO dato il  dmesg?
<jester-> non la caga
<pdor> ok rifaccio
<jester-> pdor: uname -r
<pdor> 3.2.0-53-generic
<jester-> pdor: lsb_release -a
<pdor> jester-:  questo e' dmesg ma ogni volta sembra diversio..http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6217657/
<pdor> ogni volta che stacco e riattacco
<Francoo> e certo si va aggiornando mano mano
<Matt_91> pdor: su linuxtv dicono di scaricare dei driver da qui: http://mcentral.de/wiki/index.php5/Em2880 ma a me questo sito non va
<jester-> pdor: lsb_release -a
<Francoo> in tempo reale
<Matt_91> pdor: http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/DVB-T_USB_Devices
<pdor> ah stavolta senza hub pero
<jester-> pdor: è vecchio il kernel
<jester-> non penso che i driver del kernel funzino
<Francoo> pdor segui..
<jester-> con la pinnacle dovevo sempre reinstallarli
<jester-> pdor: hai la 12.04?
<pdor> eh ne seguo 2
<Francoo> .. a jester-
<pdor> si 12.04 64 bit
<jester-> pdor: avanza almeno alla 12.10
<Francoo> obbietto: pero'  il Precise e' un LTS
<jester-> non ricordo bene ma dalla 12.10 il drivr è andato bene
<Francoo> ahh ok
<Francoo> ritiro
<pdor> jester-:  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6217671/
<pdor> uff cell
<pdor> e cado
<jester-> se no la usi per lavoro serio che frega della lts e per lavoro non si usa la tv
<Francoo> mi ritiro  su quello detto
<Francoo> non sono un espertissimo
<Matt_91> jester-: magari si se metti in piedi un server per lo streaming XD
<jester-> Matt_91: mica sono il cadavere m5s
<Matt_91> jester-: lavoro un po sporco ma sempre lavoro con fonte di guadagno XD
<jester-> lui si che ha server seri
<Matt_91> jester-: pensa che se li paga da solo, senza chiedere 2€ per votazione XD
<jester-> !chat | Matt_91
<ubot-it> Matt_91: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<kasar> ciao a tutti, come faccio a creare un utente che non necessita di password per il log-in?
<Francoo> jester-: , avevi letto la mia domanda poco fa ?
<Matt_91> jester-: mica ho iniziao io la discussione :p kasar: fai un utente senza password
<Matt_91> kasar: un opzione...
<jester-> Francoo: no
<Francoo> ahh posso ripeterla
<Francoo> ?
<jester-> kasar: o fai accesso diretto
<jester-> Francoo: certo che puoi
<Francoo> quale e' il comando valido per fare partire sempre ad ogni boot un programma  grafico come se fossi  root , possibilmente senza dovere digitare la password ?? e' un monitor grafico java di un UPS Tecnoware
<Matt_91> kasar: però se fai come dice jester il protachiavi rompre sempre poi, anche se meno sicuro come ti ho detto io
<kasar> matt_91 l'ho gia' creato e ho messo il flag sulla dicitura "non richiedere password all'acceso della sessione" ma dopo l'invio mi viene riproposta la schermata di selezione utente
<kasar> in realta' vorrei creare un utente desktop quindi senza privilegi da utilizzare magari con un bootmanager
<kasar> sempre che sia possibile
<Matt_91> kasar: ma l'utente ospite no?
<epa84> salve a tutti ho un problema con la versione 12.04 lts, durante lo spegnimento non si spegne il pc nei vari forum consigliavano di modificare il file grup aggiungendo acpi=off oppure mettere il cancelletto davanti a grub_cmd però adesso non riesco neanche ad avviarlo
<jester-> kasar: ma che problema c'è se l'user senza poteri usa la pass per loggare
<kasar> matt_91, si in effetti potrei provare come utente ospite ma secondo te/voi è possibile o meglio esiste un modo per accendere il pc ogni giorno ad un'ora specifica con un utente ospite?
<jester-> epa84: prova la live 13.04
<jester-> epa84: è facile che il tuo hw sia piu digeribile
<kasar> jester ciao, non ho problemi al momento, ora vi spiego meglio
<Matt_91> kasar: uhm..... accendere il pc... insomma
<epa84> il pc l'ho appemna assemblato in effetti
<kasar> vorrei utilizzare programmi p2p ma non lasciando il portatile acceso 24 ore al giorno
<Francoo> e come da spento?
<epa84> proverò come mi hai consigliato, dovesse funzionare posso sostituire unity con la vecchia interafaccia gnome classica
<epa84> ?
<Matt_91> kasar: puoi accendere un pc tramite LAN, ma deve comunque esserci un altro pc acceso che invia il comando(sempre se la sceda ethernet lo supporta)
<jester-> epa84: basta installare gnome-session-fallback
<kasar> solo qualche ora al giorno giusto x scaricare e fare in modo che si spenga pero' senza danneggiare i files in fase di DL per via di uno shutdown programmate. secondo voi è possibile?
<jester-> epa84: o usi kubuntu che ha grafica convenzionale
<Matt_91> kasar: programmare lo spegnimento si, l'accensione... dubito
<Francoo> kasar:  devi programamre lo spegnimento allora
<epa84> peer quanto riguarda kubuntu cambia solo la grafica con ubuntu orignale? gli aggiornamenti rimangono gli sterssi?
<Matt_91> epa84: personalmente ti sconsiglio gnome-session-fallback
<epa84> Come mai?
<Francoo> chieo: per spegnere a ora stabilita si puo' usare CRON ?
<epa84> kubuntu ha qualche problema?
<jester-> perchè a Matt_91 non piacciono le bionde
<epa84> ????? :_)
<epa84> :-)
<kasar> grazie x i suggerimenti sto cercando di capire come evitare di fondere il portatile usando programmi p2p
<jester-> è un suo personale parere
<Francoo> kasar: meglio un dessktop dedicato  no?
<jester-> epa84: tieni presente che la tipa (sistema) è sempre stessa, cambia solo il vestito e il colore dei capelli
<kasar> francoo, si hai ragione ma l'unico pc che ho disponibile al momento è un portatile
<Francoo> ahh capisco
<Matt_91> epa84 jester- non è un mio personale parere, ma gnome-session-fallback 1 fa i capricci molto spesso al login 2 ha un po di problemi suoi interni. io l'ho rimosso dal pc ed ho detto hai miei di abituarsi a unity XD
<epa84> allora provero prima kubuntu se non dovesse funzionare provero ubuntu altrimenti tornerò quiu
<jester-> io uso kakkade dall'avvento di unity e gnome3
<kasar> il problema è che ho accesso a questo portatile ogni 24 ore circa.........
<Matt_91> epa84: io ti consiglio prima ubuntu e di usare unity, una volta che ti abitui è meglio di tutto il resto
<Francoo> allora amci fratelli: che mi suggerite su dksudo e simili per lanciare automaaticamente un programma coem utente root ?
<jester-> epa84: il sistema operativo è lo stesso
<Francoo> nn ci riesco per nulla
<Matt_91> kasar: comprati un raspberry.... e usi lui, spendi anche poco di corrente così
<epa84> non è per me il pc lo usa anche mia madre  e potrebbe avere non pochi problemi al cambio di interfaccia
<jester-> epa84: kde è convenzionale simil windows
<jester-> piu di cosi
<Matt_91> epa84: i mie non ne hanno avuti, si sono abituati e lo trovano comodo, poi bo...
<Francoo> secondo me  unity fa pena, tanto e' vero che cmabiano di nuovo per mir
<Francoo> mark cambia
<kasar> matt_91, raspberry?..........
<Matt_91> Francoo: non centra nulla mir con l'interfaccia grafica, quello è il server grafico
<Francoo> sembra uno smartphone di Robespierre
<epa84> sto vedendo un po di immagini e kubuntu mi sembra la scelta migliore se funziona a dovere
<Francoo> sto andando ad orecchio
<kasar> scusa matt_91 hai un link o chiave di ricerca da suggerirmi per cerca su internet?
<Matt_91> kasar: http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Raspberry_Pi
<kasar> ops.........grazie ci vado subito!
<epa84> grazie a tutti per le risposte faccio un po di prove se avro problemi tornero qui
<jester-> epa84: provi le live
<kasar> grazie a tutti vi saluto e buona giornata!
<jester-> anche a quello servono
<Francoo> quindi nessuno sa' su sudo e simili per lanciare automaaticamente un programma come utente root ? l'utente normale nn puo'
<jester-> Francoo: posso chiedere che programma è
<pdor> jester-: se ci sono buone probabilita che funzioni e non ci sono altri modi sicuri avanzo, ma tanto vale che vafdo alla 13.04 tanto tra poco dovrei andarci comunque no?
<Francoo> grafico in java per monitorare un UPS
<Francoo> chiuso
<pdor> Francoo:  scusa prima dicevi a me di seguire? per cosa?
<Francoo> parte solo dopo l interfaccia grafica nn da rc.local
<Matt_91> Francoo: ti ho detto prima devi editare il file:  /etc/rc.local
<Francoo> non parte da li'
<Matt_91> Francoo: che ci metti dentro?
<Francoo> deve partie dopo la grafica
<Francoo> echo password |   sudo etctttt
<pdor> anche se con la 13.04 poi avevo altri problemi perche' poi son tornato alla 12.04
<Matt_91> Francoo: gli metti uno whait
<jester-> pdor: direi di si che la 13.04 è stabilissima
<Francoo> nn va
<pdor> ok provo
<Matt_91> Francoo: echo password???!?!?!?
<Francoo> come whait ??
<Francoo> si deve partire come root
<pdor> come faccio ad avanzare da usb?
<Francoo> non utente
<Matt_91> Francoo: non serve! li metti il comando nudo e crudo
<Francoo> non parteeeee
<Francoo> lo installa in root
<Matt_91> Francoo: ma poi a me vien da domandarmi a cosa cavolo serve un programma avviato come root
<Francoo> parte solo se entro in nautilus come root e ci clicco sopra
<Matt_91> in java
<Francoo> perche' parte solo cosi'
<Francoo> se sapevo coem fare avre chiesto ??
<Matt_91> Francoo: se parte da nautilus parte anche da terminale
<Francoo> e invece no
<Matt_91> Francoo: che comando dai da terminale per farlo partire?
<Francoo> nn parte da li
<Francoo> solo dalla grafica
<pdor> e mi sparisce il pannello di sotto perche?
<Matt_91> Francoo: se mi dice con che comandao hai provato posso aiutarti, se no ti devo dire di arrangiarti
<Matt_91> pdor: in che senso?
<Francoo> il prograam e' proprietario e si chaima tecnomanager, serve per monitorare e  settare un gruppo di cintinuta'
<Francoo> da erminale nn parte
<Francoo> e' uPS
<pdor> niente tanto adesso aggiorno
<Francoo> Tecnomanager
<jester-> Francoo: è uno script?
<Francoo> nn lo so so solo che e' proprietario e in Java
<Francoo> JAVA E' NECESSARIO
<Matt_91> Francoo: è un .jar?
<jester-> Francoo: e come lo lanci da terminale
<Francoo> nn credo
<jester-> Francoo: se è in java .jar è
<Francoo> lo lanciavo con sudo ma nn parte te lo ho detto
<jester-> Francoo: con sudo java -jar sticass.jar?
<Francoo> infatti hoc hiesto se un esperto su sudo ne capisce piu' di me
<Francoo> no
<Francoo> sudo /root/Tecnoware/tecnoware
<jester-> e le java le hai installate le oracle?
<Francoo> no le  open
<Francoo> da distro
<jester-> buone per fare il brodo
<Francoo> la oracle nn l nhanno abbandonata ?
<Francoo> o viceversa ?
<jester-> Francoo: fa vedere cat /root/Tecnoware/tecnoware
<Matt_91> jester-: vanno bene le open, è lui che non da il comando giusto secondo me
<jester-> Matt_91: si le open vanno che si inversen
<Francoo> scus nn posso farlo che l'ho disintallato causo la rabbia
<Francoo> ho speso 170 euri per  ups
<jester-> allora parliamo della fuffa
<Francoo> no vero e' andata cosi'
<Francoo> ho provato pure con NUTù
<Francoo> nut
<Francoo> ma nn va
<jester-> Francoo: se l'hai tolto di che parliamo
<Francoo> ho lo zip e poos installrrlo di nuovo
<jester-> Francoo: è driver linux fornito dal costruttore?
<Francoo> posso
<Francoo> sisi
<Francoo> linux
<Francoo> ora ho disinstalalto tutto
<Francoo> sia NUT ceh il diriver proprietario
<Francoo> bho
<Matt_91> Francoo: ma mi dici con con che comando avvi questo programma o no?
<Francoo> l ho scitto sopra
<Francoo> lo installa in / root
<Matt_91> Francoo: questo? sudo /root/Tecnoware/tecnoware
<Francoo> e io ho provato sudo
<Francoo> si ma nn aprte
<Francoo> non
<Matt_91> Francoo: ma hai dato il comando di jester- ? cat /root/Tecnoware/tecnoware
<jester-> Francoo: fa vedere cat /root/Tecnoware/tecnoware
<jester-> Francoo: sudo cat /root/Tecnoware/tecnoware
<Francoo> l'ho disintallato  vado a mente
<jester-> madu
<Francoo> ora ho disinstalalto tutto
<jester-> Francoo: e avevi dato i permessi di esecuzione?
<Matt_91> sant'antonio da padova
<Francoo> si da root pero'
<Matt_91> Francoo: ma come cavolo dobbiamo vedere se va se non lo hai nemmeno installato? mica siamo veggenti
<Francoo> invece con nautilus partiva
<jester-> Francoo: se non vediamo cosa c'è nello script parliamo della fuffa
<jester-> Francoo: evidente che sbagliavi il comando
<Francoo> vorrsti modificare uno script ?
<jester-> no
<jester-> vorei vedere che fa
<Francoo> allora nn ho capito io cosa dici
<Francoo> nulla
<Francoo> non partiva
<jester-> Francoo: sudo cat /root/Tecnoware/tecnoware fa vedere il contenuto di un file
<Francoo> tramnite sudo nn parte punto
<jester-> non fa partire una cippa
<Francoo> si
<Francoo> guarda che era tipo 1 megabyte
<jester-> se parte da nautilus parte megli da terminale son la stringa giusta
<Francoo> e sbagliabvo io evidentemente
<Francoo> non ci sono doc tra l'altro
<Francoo> ne' man
<Francoo> nulla
<jester-> sei andato in /root dato i permessi e ./sticass
<Francoo> certo
<Francoo> no aspe
<jester-> ma se è java serve java -jar
<Francoo> la dir  root e' non leggibnile da me utente
<jester-> Francoo: con sudo leggi tutto
<Francoo> solo come root
<Francoo> ma no
<jester-> o sudo su
<jester-> come no
<jester-> con sudo sei root
<Francoo> no punto
<Francoo> dico no
<jester-> avrai un sistema tuo particolare
<jester-> con sudo su
<jester-> sudo -s
<jester-> sudo -h
<jester-> cd /root
<jester-> ./sticass
<jester-> o java -jar sticass.jar
<jester-> ma se non ce l'hai
<Matt_91> Francoo: se lo dici tu che sei esperto, allora credici XD
<Francoo> non sono esperto
<Francoo> ho solo scritto la realta'
<Matt_91> Francoo: personalmente ascolterei me, ma prima ancora e visto che è in canale jester- che è un mostro :D
<jester-> va bè
<Francoo> ora lo reinstallo e poi ti scivo  di nuovo ?
<jester-> Francoo: scolta Matt_91
<jester-> vedi che ti risolve
<Francoo> e llora? nn crdi che nn parte scusa ?
<jester-> Francoo: installa
<Francoo> ti dico che ho dovuto disintallarlo
<jester-> poi ascolta  Matt_91
<Francoo> ok
<Francoo> pero' duri
<jester-> se non è installato è inutile
<Francoo> la realta' prima tutto no?
<Francoo> ok lo faro'
<pdor> jester-: qui dice che la 2881 e' supportata solo in un progetto esterno che ovviamente non c'e' piu...siamo sicuri? io per aggiornare mi sa che finisco i miei 5gb e poi mi va a 4 k
<jester-> pdor: non posso garantire
<pdor> jester-: peraltro sarebbe supportata la zarlink...che e' il modo in cui kaffeine vede la mia penna...ma perche allora non va?
<jester-> pdor: ma con lo script parte o no
<pdor> se fosse supportata dovrebbe andare al volo no?
<pdor> si parte
<jester-> pdor: dopo aver messo il firm
<pdor> ma poi da' errore si pianta
<jester-> pdor: e ancora non vedi?
<pdor> non si vede le ha tutte
<pdor> forse dopo il tuo firmware non ho ancora provato a lanciare lo script
<jester-> errore di?
<jester-> prova minchia
<pdor> di lettura da kaffeine
<pdor> pensavo di avere la 13.04 salvata e invece l'ho cancellata
<pdor> poi la connessione mi va a 4 k
<pdor> se finisco i 5gb
<jester-> sigh
<Matt_91> pdor: potrebbero anche esserci più versioni dello stesso firmware, occhio, ogni versione software va bene per la sua versione hardware
<pdor> Matt_91: cioe' buono o nobbuono? :)
<Matt_91> pdor: azzecca il firmware ed è buono XD
<pdor> con o senza script?
<jester-> pdor: senza scrito pare non carichi il driver
<pdor> e quello andra' bene anche con firmware diversi?
<jester-> lancia lo script e fa vedere dmesg in fondo
<pdor> riavvio anche
<pdor> raga io ho un problema usb, con la penna tv inserita non c'e' verso di collegarsi col cell sulla usb 3
<jester-> pdor: si vede che vanno in conflitto, metti tutto su usb2
<pdor> jester-: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6217849/
<jester-> pdor: non è che la tv è attaccata a un hub usb p er caso
<pdor> se metto tutto su usb2 uguale
<pdor> adesso no
<pdor> questo dmesg sembra buono e l'unica differenza e' che ho fatto tutto col cell staccato
<pdor> infatti anche su virtualbox ho problemi
<jester-> pdor: pare funzionare nel modo corretto, caria firm e driver
<pdor> per me se risolviamo il problema usb risolvo anche la tv
<pdor> dai...
<jester-> pdor: e senza il cell cedi i canali o no
<akis24> ciao
<pdor> forse se riavvio e monto solo la tv
<pdor> non l'ho ancora fatto
<akis24> ciao jester-
<pdor> ma se lo faccio anche solo con il ricevitore mouse inserito fa csini
<Matt_91> pdor: ora deve funzionare e smettila di ravviare
<Matt_91> pdor: prova
<pdor> l'ho gia' staccata per potermi collegare
<Matt_91> pdor: ma andava?
<pdor> ho fatto solo dmseg
<pdor> e non e' che per vedere la tv devo riavviare tutte le volte
<pdor> e tenere tutto staccato
<Matt_91> pdor: prova adesso se va
<pdor> ok
<Matt_91> jester-: se ti interessa pdor ha bisogno del firmware 3 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/em28xx io sto per staccare
<pdor> jester-:  dopo riavviato senza usare altri usb e' andata benissimo ma appena cambio canale si impalla e riparte solo se rilancio lo script
<jester-> pdor: già è qualcosa
<pdor> sistematem le usb
<pdor> anche a montare i dischi esterni ha problemi
<jester-> pdor: ma hai attaccato il cellofono per internet?
<pdor> nello smontaggio
<pdor> assolutamente no
<pdor> adesso no riesco proprio a collegarmi se tengo la tv inserita
<jester-> pdor: secondo me dovresti avanzare, non hai amico conoscente con ads normale che ti scarichi la iso?
<pdor> l'ho staccata
<pdor> va meglio la usb anche 3? con la 13?
<jester-> pdor: se va nella 12.04 a maggior ragiona aandrà con la 13.04
<pdor> non va con la 12 :)
<jester-> con la 13.04 penso di si
<pdor> e' lentissima la 13 uff
<jester-> pdor: forse è li il problema
<jester-> pdor: a hw avanzato serve un kernel avanato
<jester-> avanzato*
<pdor> e' impossibile che io dopo reinstallato sovrascrivendo nella ho me le directory che hanno a che fare con chromium ...tutte..e le directory di tunderbird e purple faccio casini eh?
<pdor> o caricando firmware a cazzo
<jester-> pdor: lanciando l'installer ti chiederà se vuoi aggiornare e sostituitr il sistema
<jester-> se aggiorni non perdi nulla
<pdor> ma mi serve anxhe la 12.10?
<jester-> pdor: salvati i firm piuttosto
<pdor> o posso passare direttamente allla 13?
<pdor> perche' quelli li cancella?
<jester-> pdor: avanzare per avanzare tanto vale la 13.04 che la 13.10 è alle porte
<jester-> pdor: aggiornando sostiuesce il sistema preservando i dati
<jester-> fore sìti ega solo i firm
<pdor> ah ecco
<jester-> sostituendo il sistema
<angy> ciao ... mi dareste una mano..ieri sera ho installato Ubuntu 13.04 e nn mi faa visualizzare la lista wifi disponibili.. la luce del tasto di scanzione wifi e spento e nn riesco piu ad acccenderlo
<pdor> e il fatto che fdisk -qualcosa mi dice che la tabella delle partizioni e' diversa da quella che vede gparted?
<pdor> vede la partizione di virtualbox come un0'altra linux
<pdor> ma e' ntfs
<jester-> vbox sta in una cartella
<jester-> pdor: scusa hai vbox
<pdor> si che e' in una partizione a parte
<jester-> pdor: con winz?
<pdor> si
<pdor> si e non va
<jester-> pdor: la tv vedila da li
<pdor> ha problemi di codecazzo
<angy> oiiii
<jester-> pdor: va che vbox non è una partizione a una cartella
<pdor> si lo so e' un file
<pdor> ma l'ho messo da solo in una partizione
<jester-> pdor: per winz il costruttore passa di sicuro il driver
<pdor> si ma non capisco niente di codec
<jester-> ma che codec, scarichi il .exe e lo lanci
<jester-> e si  arrangia lui
<pdor> mi son perso il codice del progralla
<pdor> del programma...uno prog dvb e non funzia
<racso> buonasera, ogni  volta che accendo il mio pc con sistema operativo ubuntu, mi ritrovo con la luminosita bassa o comunque non al massimo , percio sono cotretto sempre ad modificare la luminosita per portala al masssimo..c'è un modo per evitare tutto questo ?
<jester-> pdor: cosi la usb con la tv la attivi in vbox e no cofligge piu col cello
<pdor> e io ad abbassarla
<pdor> confligge eccome
<angy> potete rispondermiiiiiii8iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<jester-> pdor: prova vmware player
<pdor> su winzoz?
<jester-> !pazienza | angy
<ubot-it> angy: la gente qui è volontaria, non pretendere che qualcuno ti risponda. Le risposte non sono sempre disponibili. Guarda http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<jester-> pdor: usi winz o linux
<pdor> forse dal power management
<pdor> wmplayer e' una macchina virtale?
<angy> ce un contatto a cui potrei rivolgermi x risolvere qst problema? ?? anche a pagamento
<jester-> angy: vedi se ti serve http://askubuntu.com/questions/148884/brightness-controls-not-working-on-a-sony-vaio-vpceh38fn
<racso>  buonasera, ogni  volta che accendo il mio pc con sistema operativo ubuntu, mi ritrovo con la luminosita bassa o comunque non al massimo , percio sono cotretto sempre ad modificare la luminosita per portala al masssimo..c'è un modo per evitare tutto questo ?
<jester-> angy: di solito funza
<jester-> azz abagliato user
<jester-> racso: http://askubuntu.com/questions/148884/brightness-controls-not-working-on-a-sony-vaio-vpceh38fn
<laura__> ciao  attti  aiutereste  una  tontolona?
<laura__> per  istallare  java  oracle  su lubuntu  il  comando  è  errato?
<laura__> sudo apt-get install openjre-7u40-linux-i586.tar.gz
<laura__> come posso istallare  oracle  java  su  lubuntu  12???
<tore_> ciao a tutti
<tore_> ho un problema con xubuntu 12.04
<laura__> ank e io
<pdor> vuoi proprio la oracle?
<laura__> devo  s e no  non  joco  a scacchi  su  scacchi  on line
<laura__> 6  e  7  ojek  non  vanno
<tore_> c'è stata una segnalazione di crash executable Path
<Niki> Sto cercando di installare Ubuntu a canto di windows 8 ma quando vado su installa ubuntu mi da 2 possibilità: Rimuovi windows 8 e installa ubuntu e altro. Dato che vorrei tenere windows vado su altro ma non capisco cosa devo fare, fo provato tutto ma niente. Mi ricordo che su un altro computer con XP avevo una terza opzione: Installa a cando di windows. Perchè adesso non c'è quella opzione?
<tore_> usr/bin/update manager
<akis24> laura__:  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java   dopo  sudo apt-get update e poi sudo apt-get install oracle-java7-installer
<laura__> ok  provo  un  bacio   sulla  fiducia
<tore_> faccio l'update e dist.upgrade e alla fine esce hetti 98 percento senza completare l'aggiornamento
<pdor> hai provato chromium?
<pinu> tore_:  hetti?
<jester-> akis24: ma anche 8
<jester-> è piu modderna
<akis24> jester-: non sapevo :(
<laura__> akis
<laura__> dove  trovo tutti  questi comandi   complicati
<jester-> sudo apt-get install oracle-java8-installer
<laura__> ...
<jester-> laura__: intel terminale
<jester-> e usa il copia incolla daccà allà
<laura__> son   tontolon a puoi e ssere  piu'  chairo?
<pdor> :)
<jester-> e togli le open
<jester-> laura__: apri un terminale
<pdor> copia qui incolla nel terminale
<pdor> col mouse
<tore_> ok
<Niki>  Sto cercando di installare Ubuntu a canto di windows 8 ma quando vado su installa ubuntu mi da 2 possibilità: Rimuovi windows 8 e installa ubuntu e altro. Dato che vorrei tenere windows vado su altro ma non capisco cosa devo fare, fo provato tutto ma niente. Mi ricordo che su un altro computer con XP avevo una terza opzione: Installa a cando di windows. Perchè adesso non c'è quella opzione?
<tore_> hetti è la parola di pachhetti
<tore_>  ma non completa
<akis24>  laura prima di tutto il resto  sudo apt-get purge openjdk*
<jester-> Niki: sicuro che non ci sia installa accanto a
<jester-> cè per forza
<Niki> Si, ho anche provato ad avviarlo da usb
<laura__> si  ok  ma  voi  questi  comandi  da  dove  li   reperite?
<pdor> laura__:  ah saperlo :)
<Niki> c'è o sostiuisci o altro
<akis24> laura__:  leggere fa' bene ...
<jester-> Niki: è strano assai
<laura__> non  prendetemi  in  giro   ero  abituata  con  win  e  qui  mi  perdo
<jester-> Niki: 64 bit hai piato?
<akis24> laura__:  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<ghie> ciao a tutti, ho un problema molto fastidioso con lubuntu 12. non so cosa ho combinato ma ogni volta che accendo il pc devo dare il comando udo service network-manager start seno non parte. infatti prima della schermata del login mi scrive che sta aspettando per far partire le reti e poi mi dice che il sistema partirà senza. grazie mille per l'aiuto
<Niki> No, 32 bit
<pdor> poi ti conviene tornare qui quando ti perdi...oppure anni e anni di studio
<pdor> ahio...
<laura__> grazie  a kis   ti  facio  saper e  s e jav a va  s e vuoi  giokiamo a scacchi  insieme
<akis24> non gioco a scacchi forse jester-
<jester-> ghie: guarda in programmi avvio se ha la spunta
<jester-> nemmeno
<Niki> E se provassi a partizionare il disco?
<tore_> mi dice ~$ hetti... 98%
<ghie> il fatto è che lubuntu non ha i programmi in avvio. nel senso, non so dove trovarli. nel menu non c'è nulla di simile...
<jester-> Niki: si fa da manule riducendo la pasrtizione winz
<jester-> Niki: il pc è recente?
<tore_> mi dice ~$ hetti... 98%
<Niki> No, passo a ubuntu perchè so che è ben supportato da tutti i computer
<laura__> grazie   ak
<laura__> va
<akis24> di nulla
<laura__> posso  chiedere  un ultim a cosa?
<akis24> anche due
<laura__> per  vedere  film  in  streaming    su  lubuntu 12.04   cos a mi  consigli  di  fare
<jester-> laura__: per cortesia evita le k e le abbreviazioni bimbominkia che siamo allergici
<laura__> andare  al  cinema lo s o
<akis24> di usare il browser  laura__
<jester-> lsa 12.04 lè vecia
<laura__> scusate  è  l'abitudine
<laura__> non  posso  quindi?
<Niki> jester e se provassi xubuntu?
<akis24> laura__: comunque qui si da' supporto a ubuntu .. il resto è off topic
<ghie> ho trovato impostazioni della sessione e rete è spuntato... quindi direi che dovrebbe partire. però mi pare un problema anteriore al login
<laura__> celo  ma  non  mi  si  istalla  probabilmente  ho  sbagliato a msterizzare  invece   lubuntu  lo a zzeccata
<jester-> Niki: non è che hai preso una iso ubuntu tarocca tipo mint
<laura__> scusatemi  e grazie  a ncora
<laura__> non  saprei
<jester-> Niki: se hai efi serve la 64 bit e meglio disattivare secure e efi nel bios se possibile
<laura__> non  posso  istalalre   xubuntu  dalla  rete?
<ghie> mi pare che sia iniziato il tutto quando ho provato a mettere in modalità monitor la scheda di rete...
<akis24> laura__:  si potrebbe anche fare
<akis24> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<laura__> da  com e lo  dici  sembra  complicato  poi  con  xubuntu  riesco a vedere  i  film?
<jester-> ghie: mettendo in monitor da terminale basta un riavvio
<akis24> laura__:  li vedi anche con lubuntu o quel che hai
<laura__> io  di  inglese  conosco  solo  la  zuppa...
<laura__> e  per  non  farli  inchiodare  devo  fare  qualke  modifica?
<ghie> boh allora non so cosa ho fatto dopo :D sono mesi che fa cosi ormai... ho anche aggiornato tutto...
<jester-> ghie: hai guardato in programmi avvio
<pinu> tore_: sudo apt-get check prova
<tore_> qualcuno puo' aiutarmi?
<ghie> sisi, qui si chiama impostazioni della sessione.. e rete ha la spunta
<pinu> tore_: sudo apt-get check
<tore_> grazie provo
<jester-> ghie: installa bum e vedi se il servizio network è avviato
<tore_> purtroppo mi da' di nuovo hetti... 98%
<jester-> tore_: problema?
<jester-> da hetti... 98% non si capisce
<tore_> infatti ma è pacchetti
<jester-> tore_: facendo?
<tore_> dando i comandi per gli aggiornamenti
<jester-> tore_: cioè?
<jester-> tore_: sii preciso
<tore_> e pure con sudo apt-get check
<tore_> ok
<jester-> madu
<jester-> tore_: facendo sudo apt-geet update o altro
<jester-> mica abbiamo la palla di vetro
<tore_> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<pinu> jester-: :D
<ghie> ho messo bum e effettivamente network-manager non ha la spunta qui
<jester-> tore_: cambia il server apt
<tore_> non so come farlo
<jester-> tore_: sudo software-properties-gtk
<jester-> tore_: clicca su scaricare da-->altro_italia-->click su+-->scegli un server
<tore_> ok
<tore_> grazie provo
<ghie> mi basta solo spuntarlo? non ho mai usato bum...
<tore_> tutto bene
<tore_> ma
<tore_> W: Impossibile recuperare bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/it.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise-proposed_main_binary-i386_Packages  Somma hash non corrispondente  W: Impossibile recuperare bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/it.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise-proposed_universe_binary-i386_Packages  Somma hash non corrispondente  E: Impossibile scaricare alcuni file di indice: saranno ignorati o verranno usati quelli vecchi
<tore_> che era il problema per cui ero passato a server principale
<jester-> tore_: ricambia server
<jester-> mettine un altro
<tore_> non mi sembra di vedere scegli un server
<jester-> tore_: come no
<tore_> rimetto server principale?
<jester-> a fianci di scarica da
<tore_> guardo meglio
<jester-> clicca sul box
<jester-> altro
<jester-> italia
<jester-> srotola italia e prova fastbull o crazy
<tore_> guardo
<jester-> tore_: poi sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<jester-> quindi sudo apt-get update
<tore_> ci sono! grazie
<jester-> a post?
<tore_> sto provando
<ghie> ora provo a riavviare. nel caso fosse tutto ok ti ringrazio. altrimenti torno. :)
<tore_> dopo  sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<jester-> sudo apt-get update
<tore_> ahhhhhhh   di nuovo     hetti... 98%
<tore_> forse ho toppato qualcosa
<tore_> copio tutt e le tue dritte e riprovo
<tore_> ho provato con crazy e sta andando! grazie jester! mi hai salvato dal panico!
<ghie> niente... sempre stesso problema "waiting for network configuration" e poi “Waiting up to 60 seconds more for network”. e poi devo dare il comando
<tore_> grazie ancora e buona serata!
<jester-> ghie: sudo rc-update networking default
<ghie> comando non trovato. cosa devo dare per poter usare rc-update? grazie jester-
<jester-> ghie: sudo update-rc.d networking defaults
<ghie> update-rc.d: warning: networking start runlevel arguments (2 3 4 5) do not match LSB Default-Start values (none) update-rc.d: warning: networking stop runlevel arguments (0 1 6) do not match LSB Default-Stop values (0 6)  System start/stop links for /etc/init.d/networking already exist.
<jester-> ghie: sudo service networking stop
<jester-> ghie: sudo update-rc.d networking defaults
<jester-> ghie: sudo service networking start
<ghie> a sudo networking stop mi da:   stop: Unknown instance:
<jester-> ghie: come lo avvii il network
<jester-> pare sia spento
<ghie> ah ok sostituisco networking con network-manager
<jester-> aaah è il manager che non si avvia
<ghie> sudo service network-manager start devo dare
<ghie> ogni volta
<jester-> ghie: sudo update-rc.d network-manager defaults
<jester-> ma mi sa che non va
<ghie> update-rc.d: warning: /etc/init.d/network-manager missing LSB information update-rc.d: see <http://wiki.debian.org/LSBInitScripts>  System start/stop links for /etc/init.d/network-manager already exist.
<jester-> ghie: sudo apt-get install --reinstall nework-manager
<jester-> ghie: sudo apt-get install --reinstall network-manager
<ghie> ok provo grazie
<ghie> ok ora riavvio
<ghie> no, niente...
<akis24> ghie ci posti il risultato di cat /etc/network/interfaces  .. usa pastebin
<jester-> ghie da bum?
<akis24> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ghie> te lo incollo qui tanto è corto: # interfaces(5) file used by ifup(8) and ifdown(8) auto lo iface lo inet loopback
<akis24> ghie:  togli tutto e lascia solo le due righe
<akis24> auto lo
<akis24> iface lo inet loopback
<ghie> ora da bum è spuntato (prima appena installato no)
<akis24> salva e riavvii
<ghie> ok provo grazie mile a tutti
<ghie_> niente.
<ghie> no niente.
<jester-> ghie: fa vedere cat /etc/network/interfaces  nel pastebin
<jester-> !paste | ghie
<ubot-it> ghie: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ghie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6218393/
<akis24> ghie: sempre il solito messaggio e attesa ?
<jester-> ghie: ricontrolla con bum e programmi avvio
<jester-> è a posto il file
<ghie> rete ha la spunt su impostazioni sessione e network -manager la ha su bum
<jester-> ghie: che tipo di connessione hai
<jester-> router?
<ghie> si fastweb
<ghie> non c'è intanto un modo per dare automaticamente il comando di avvio del manager all'avvio? almeno mi evito di aprire sempre il terminale a ogni avvio. poi per l'attesa pre-login posso vivere lo stesso
<jester-> ghie: prova a cancellare e a rifare la connessione in dhcp in network-manager
<jester-> ghie: da quello che dici dovrebbe essere tutto  a pasto
<jester-> m fatrweb è strana
<ghie> ma non credo sia fast. perche non mi trova nulla. proprio se metto il mouse sull'icona mi dice che network-manager è disabilitato. infatti anche il tethering col telefono non va se non do lo start da terminale
<jester-> ghie: a sto punto boh
<ghie> posso almeno dare il comando da terminale in automatico all'avvio?
<jester-> ghie: non ricordo dove si metta la stringa
<jester-> in /etc
<ghie> ok faccio una ricerca in giro. grazie lo stesso a tutto ;)
<shedevil> akis24: ciao hai tempo?
<akis24> shedevil: ?
<akis24> ciao
<shedevil> akis24: ciao. come tua indicazione ho caricato il file iso su USB. adesso, da quel che ho capito devo far avviare il pc da usb. ma come? leggendo qua e la ho capito che occorre "impostare nel bios l'avvio da USB" ma come?
<shedevil> non so come si fa
<shedevil> forse con "crea dischi d'avvio??? ma non me lo fa fare
<akis24> shedevil:  all'avvio del pc di solito si usa il tasto  canc  o altri dipende tasto esc comunque di solito se guardi bene lo vedrai
<akis24> shedevil: bisogna entrare nel bios
<shedevil> akis24: scusami ma io accendo con il tasto di accensione... e poi devo fare canc??? o esc??? e come lo capisco che sono nel "BIOS"?
<akis24> shedevil:  si ferma il caricamento e appare una schermata  con diverse opzioni
<shedevil> akis24: ok e???
<akis24> shedevil:  a quel punto di solito trovi la voce boot priority e al primo posto metti usb
<shedevil> akis24: si e poi?
<akis24> shedevil:  una volta impostata la voce premi f10 salvi e riavvii
<pasquale8816> ciao a tutti... ho un problema nell'installare ubuntu
<akis24> shedevil:  metti su gogol  schermate bios e vedrai delle foto cosi ti rendi conto
<pasquale8816> se il canale non è giusto mi scuso in anticipo
<shedevil> akis24: ok. ora provo :) grazie
<akis24> pasquale8816: esponi
<akis24> shedevil:  di nulla
<pasquale8816> non riesco proprio a far partire il processo di installazione, ho provato in tutti i modi, masterizzare l'iso, chiavetta usb con linux live creator ecc... in modalità live alla fine parte però quando vado per avviare il processo di installazione,
<pasquale8816> nel quale mi richiede il riavvio... mi esce un errore e si riavvia il pc
<pasquale8816> ho scaricato la versione amd64 avendo un pavilion dv6 a 64bit amd
<akis24> pasquale8816:  controlla md5sum dell'iso scaricata
<akis24> !md5sum
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<pasquale8816> come faccio a vedere quello della mia iso?
<akis24> pasquale8816: md5sum versione iso
<pasquale8816> si è ok
<akis24> pasquale8816: che versione hai scaricato esattamente ?
<pasquale8816> ubuntu-13.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<akis24> pasquale8816:  è questa l'impronta  8d72e2db7e72e13813731eab37a14d26  ?
<pasquale8816> si
<akis24> pasquale8816: da live riesci ad avviare fino alla fine ?
<akis24> pasquale8816: senza installare intendo
<Guest56153> Ho appena scaricato il wubi per installare ubuntu da windows, quando avvio l'installazione mi chiede la "dimensione dell'installazione" e mi da come massimo 30gb, questo vuol dire che ho un sistema operativo ubuntu con uno spazio totale massimo di 30 gb dopo?
<pasquale8816> in live parte tutto
<pasquale8816> il problema sorge alla fase dell'installazione
<akis24> pasquale8816: parti con installazione grafica e si riavvia il pc ?
<pasquale8816> esatto... nel riavviarsi però non succede nulla non parte l'installazione
<akis24> pasquale8816: hai provato anche da disco live ?
<pasquale8816> si ho provato anche da disco live e mi dà lo stesso errore
<akis24> pasquale8816: hai winz 8 ?
<pasquale8816> no 7
<pasquale8816> ora ho scaricato anche la versione a 32bit
<pasquale8816> al massimo provo... ma la cpu rientra nei requisiti
<akis24> pasquale8816: prova anche quella poi magari ti direi di preparare prima la partizione su cui mettere ubuntu con gparted e vedere se parte installazione
<pasquale8816> ok ora riavvio e provo
<pasquale8816> grazie mille
<akis24> pasquale8816:  magari ci posti una schermata ..
<akis24> di nulla
<pasquale8816> il problema è come postarla xk compare velocissima
<pasquale8816> sono riuscito a leggere udevd [4907]
<akis24> pasquale8816:  intendevo di gparted .. quando crei partizione
<pasquale8816> ah ok
<akis24> Guest56153: esattamente oppure cambi la dimensione tu suppongo sia possibile farlo
<akis24> Guest56153: inferiore ai 30 gb ovviamente
<Guest56153> eh io vorrei utilizzarlo proprio come sistema operativo primario, ma il massimo della dimensione che mi è possibile scegliere è 30gb, cambia qualcosa se lo installo come partizione da cd?
<akis24> Guest56153: se devi usarlo come sistema principale  leggi qui prima di ogni cosa http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione
<akis24> Guest56153:  e poi scegli che fare
<Guest56153> ok, grazie mille
<akis24> prego
<mariol> jester, ho fatto come mi hai indicato, ho rinominato.kde, ma non sono riuscito a rinominare .Xautority perchè non ha trovato il file. Non è cambiato nulla.
<Alfasus> jester, ho fatto come mi hai indicato, ho rinominato.kde, ma non sono riuscito a rinominare .Xautority perchè non ha trovato il file. Non è cambiato nulla.
<Alfasus> jester-
<traba_> cji mi aiuta?
<traba_> simple scan nn mi riconosce lo scanner che devo fare?
<traba_> grazie
<laura__> so  ke è  quasi  ora  di  cena
<laura__>  ma  mi s erve  una  mano
<laura__> sto  stttando  lubuntu  12.04   son  riuscita  ad  istalalre  tutto  ma  non  sento  l'audio  dove  ho  sbagliato?
<laura__> ho  chiesto  troppo?
<dod> prova a dare alsamixer in terminale e mettere tutti i canali audio al massimo e togli eventuali mute
<laura__> quello  lo  gia  fatto
<laura__> ok  provo
<laura__> son  uscite  dei  grafici  cos a debbo  fare?
<dod> ti sposti con i tasti freccia e li metti tutti al massimo
<laura__> sara  tonta  ma  come  faccio  aspostarli?
<laura__> a  no  riuscita  scusami
<laura__> dod  aiuto
<dod> che succede?
<laura__> audio  nisba  ho  alzato  tutti  i  livelli  del  mixer
<dod> devi aspettare qualcuno che conosce lubuntu nello specifico allora.
<dod> uso un desktop diverso io.
<laura__> puo  esser e problema  di  codec
<dod> se e' un problema di codec non vanno solo certi file
<laura__> non  va  newssunoa udio
<laura__> audio s cusa
<laura__> il  resto  funzion aperfettamente
<massy> salve
<dod> comunque segui la guida e metti i piu' importanti e controlla di non avere pulsanti che escludono l'audio
<dod> !mp3
<ubot-it> ﻿per informazioni sui formati multimediali proprietari http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/FormatiProprietari - Vedi anche !FormatiLiberi
<massy> gente slave
<massy> ho una domanda
<Zama> c'è nessuno che è disponibile a darmi una mano adesso?
<Zama> ho un problema con l'installazione di ubuntu
<jon_snow> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Zama> ok, mi da fallita l'installazione del grub
<liomatrix> ciao a tutti sapete quanto spazio occupa nella chiavetta  il progamma.???? grazie atutti
<laura__> aiutatemi  sono  in  pieno  marasma
<laura__> le  ho  provate  tutte  ma  l'audio  non  va
<laura__> non  si  puo  verificare  che  tutto  sia  in  ordine  con  un  comando  da  terminale'
<laura__> ce  qualkuno  che  mi  aiuta?
<laura__> a  me  tapin a me meschgina
<laura__> non  sento  l'audio  chi  mi  aiuta
<laura__> lubuntu 12.04
<laura__> posso  disturbare  qualcuno
<laura__> ho  istallato  lubuntu  12.04
<laura__> funziona  tutto  meno  che  l'audio
<laura__> pacche  e  softwear  lo  messi  tutti
<laura__> pero'  ho  notato  che  dopo  l'istallazione  pur  funzionando  correttamente  il  pc  don  apre  piu'   ne  illumin a l a periferica  del  letttore  cd  dove  va  insrito  il  jak  delle  cuffie   è  possiboile  che  non  sia  un  problema  di  ubuntu?
<laura__> kriminal
<laura__> mi  aiuti?
<laura__> makke  non  mi  si  fila  nessuno
<laura__>   dovrei  alzare  la  gonna  come  nei  film  delle  autospoppiste  degli  anni  60
<laura__> è  normale  che  l'icona  del  volume  su  ubuntu  12  non  sia  regolabile?
<laura__> posso  chiedere  un  aiutino?
<laura__> pikkolo  pikkolo
<nico_> buonasera ragazzi, volevo un informazione. é possibile togliere il "portachiavi"? (quando apro il browser ad esempio me lo richiede)
<Eagle> sera!!
<Eagle2> con libre office writer, come si fa e vedere in contemporanea il codice html, scrivendo un documento?
<cristian_c> Eagle2, ehm, non capisco bene cosa c'entri il codice html con un documento di libreoffice xD
<Eagle2> scrivendo un semplce testo
<Eagle2> poi esportandolo in html
<Eagle2> apri con gedit
<Eagle2> e vedo il codice
<cristian_c> a che scopo?
<Eagle2> io vorrei scrivere un documento (qualsiasi), e sempre in contemporanea vorrei vedere il codice
<Eagle2> per imparare i tag
<Eagle2> html
<cristian_c> Eagle2, mi continua a sfuggire il senso di usare libreoffice per una cosa del genere
<Eagle2> con libreoffice si scrive un testo, e si può esportare in html
<Eagle2> anche in office microsoft lo fà
<Eagle2> hai capito la mia domanda?
<Eagle2> cristian_c, hai capito la mia domanda?
<cristian_c> Eagle2, più che altro non capisco l'utilità di ciò
<Eagle2> x imparare i tag html
<Eagle2> Geany lo conosci?
<cristian_c> in che senso 'imparare i tag'
<cristian_c> Eagle2, un po'
<cristian_c> Eagle2, cosa c'entra geany con libreoffice?
<Eagle2> geany è un multi compilatore
<cristian_c> ok, e quindi?
<Eagle2> si pò vedere il codice subito
<cristian_c> ancora non capisco perché usare libreoffice
<Eagle2> aprendo il file
<cristian_c> -,-
<Eagle2> ti faccio un altra domanda
<cristian_c> lol
<Eagle2> con geany si può scrivere normalmente un testo?
<cristian_c> sì
<Eagle2> come, che non riesco a trovare le funzioni
<Eagle2> ho installato v1.22
<Ruspa> eccomi con la domanda....
<cristian_c> Eagle2, io non ho capito il problema
<Ruspa> come si risolve il problema di empathy non vede la lista contatti?
<cristian_c> Eagle2, la soluzione sarebbe usa geany, usa un ide per la programmazione, non libreoffice
<cristian_c> Ruspa, da quando riscontri il problema?
<Ruspa> dalla versione 12 alla 13 ma sono da poco un utente ubuntu...
<Eagle2> cristian_c, x html quale linguaggio devo usare?
<cristian_c> Ruspa, hai eseguito un avanzamento?
<cristian_c> Eagle2, html è un linguaggio
<Ruspa> no... ho cancellato e reinstallato...
<cristian_c> è un linguaggio di markup
<cristian_c> Ruspa, sulla 12.10 fungeva?
<Eagle2> è selezionato
<Eagle2> su markup
<cristian_c> lol
<Ruspa> ho usato 12.04 poi 13.04 per un crash da me' causato purtroppo....
<cristian_c> Eagle2, ancora non ho capito quali problemi inutili ti fai
<cristian_c> ma vabbé
<Ruspa> con la 12.04 vedevo i contatti di messenger ma non li chiamavo ... con la 13 non vedo i contatti...
<cristian_c> Ruspa, crash?
<cristian_c> Ruspa, ok
<Ruspa> attualmente ho la 13 installata fresca fresca ma non vedo la lista contatti di fb per esempio o di msn etcc..
<cristian_c> Ruspa, aso
<cristian_c> *asp
<Ruspa> ok
<cristian_c> Ruspa, prova a lanciare il programma da terminale
<Ruspa> grazie.. ho scritto  sudo empathy piu ho autenticato... empathy si e' avviato con un messaggio di errore esattamente "Errore ne contattare il gestore di account" mai visto quato messaggio prima...
<cristian_c> Ruspa, scusa, perché lo lanci da root? :O
<Ruspa> scusa la mia ignoranza ma come si lancia???
<cristian_c> empathy
<cristian_c> e bastta
<cristian_c> *basta
<cristian_c> Ruspa, non capisco perché devi usare l'utente root per queste cose, che è anche pericoloso
<Ruspa> scusa ora riprovo come hai detto....... esce empathy con la scitta  "nessun contatto collegato" ci rinuncio...
<cristian_c> Ruspa, posta l'output su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | Ruspa
<ubot-it> Ruspa: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Ruspa> ok fatto arrivederci a presto e grazie 1000
<cristian_c> Ruspa, ma non hai postato niente
<cristian_c> lol
<Ruspa> lol...
<Ruspa> abbiate pazienza e' la prima volta che uso il sito di paste..... lo pasto qui''''
<Ruspa> Lista contatti Empathy vuota... si avvia empathy con la scritta.. "Nessun contatto collegato" saltuariamente compare la scritta l'account richiede l'autenticazione  premo l'icona con le chiavi per sbloccarlo ma niente...
<cristian_c> Ruspa, se ti interessa risolvere, posta il link al paste
<cristian_c> Ruspa, 'incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina'
<cristian_c> quanto è difficile?
<cristian_c> Ruspa, eppure, è un'operazione elementare
<Ruspa> lol
<cristian_c> eh, non l'hai fatto
<Ruspa> sono confuso sulla voce sintax...
<rob____> salve a tutti non riesco a scarica ubuntu,quando clicco sul pulsante arancio si apre una finestra che si dovrebbe aprire al termine del download dove ringraziano per aver scaricato il file cosa non va?
<cristian_c> Ruspa, lascia com'è
<cristian_c> Ruspa, fai solo quello che ti ha detto il bot
<cristian_c> *che ti dice
<Ruspa> ok ci risentiremo presto
<Ruspa> ciaooo
<cristian_c> rob____, boh, nel caso, scarica tramite torrent
<cristian_c> Ruspa, ma lol
<Ruspa> ora lol
<cristian_c> Ruspa, la prossima volta ascolta i consigli
<Ruspa> lol
<Ruspa> ok
<rob____> ok ci provo
<Ruspa> notte a tutti ...
<cristian_c> !torrent | rob____
<ubot-it> rob____: Per scaricare la nuova versione di Ubuntu 13.04 Raring Ringtail è preferibile usare i torrent: "Ubuntu" http://releases.ubuntu.com/raring/ | "Kubuntu" http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/13.04/release/ | Per sapere come usare i torrent: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Condivisione/Transmission
<rob____> grazie.
<fra> buonasera, ho installato ubuntu sul mio portatile ( a fianco di w7) e ho notato un incredibile consumo di batteria di ubuntu rispetto a w7. E' normale? cosa si puo fare?
<Riccardone> fra: versione di ubuntu ?
<Riccardone> !help
<ubot-it> http://help.ubuntu-it.org
<akhilleus> sera
<Riccardone> fra: che portatile hai ?
<fra> ho un ultrabook asus ux32vd
<fra> riccardone, ubuntu 13.04
<V0dk4L3mm0n> fra: che problema hai?
<Riccardone> fra: vedi qui http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4415082
<fra> V0dk4L3mm0n, come che problema ho? ho un enorme consumo di batteria da parte di ubuntu.. cosa che non succede con w7
<Riccardone> fra: o anche qui http://ubuntufast.blogspot.it/2013/04/ubuntu-1304-aumentare-lautonomia-del.html
<V0dk4L3mm0n> fra: tra l'altro nella prossuma uBBuntu hanno risolto sta cosa nel kernel quindi sarà tutto piu meglio.
<fra> V0dk4L3mm0n, intendi col successore di 13.04?
<V0dk4L3mm0n> yeah!
<V0dk4L3mm0n> le doppie schede grafiche funzionano meglio
<fra> V0dk4L3mm0n, si ha gia una data di rilascio?
<V0dk4L3mm0n> tra poco meno di una decina di giorni
<V0dk4L3mm0n> mi pare
<V0dk4L3mm0n> fra: 17 ottobre
<fra> an wow! non lo sapevo.. e l'aggiornamento si potrà fare direttamente da ubuntu o bisogna disinstallare, scaricare iso e via dicendo?
<V0dk4L3mm0n> direttamente da ubuntu
<V0dk4L3mm0n> gratis
<V0dk4L3mm0n> fra: ti avvisa lui di fare l'avanzamento di versione tu dici di si e lui scarica installa in automazione
<cristian_c> fra, amd?
<fra> V0dk4L3mm0n , gia che ci sono chiedo anche un altra cosa.. non è un vero problema ma piu che altro un mio capriccio dato che son fissato con l'ordine sul desktop: praticamente le cartelle non riesco mai ad ordinarle come si deve, si collocano sempre malissimo, quasi a caso
<fra> non so se mi spiego.. sembra che non seguano una ipotetica griglia come accade in windows
<V0dk4L3mm0n> tasto destro ordina per nome
<V0dk4L3mm0n> o per tipo
<V0dk4L3mm0n> e si autoordinano
<fra> però perdo la mia disposizione
<V0dk4L3mm0n> eh boh
<V0dk4L3mm0n> XD
<V0dk4L3mm0n> io uso KDE
<fra> cioè?
<fra> V0dk4L3mm0n, come si chiamerà la nuova versione?
<cristian_c> boh
<V0dk4L3mm0n> fra: saucy salamander
<V0dk4L3mm0n> credo.
<cristian_c> la 14.04 esce il prossim'anno
<fra> intendo di numerazione
<jester-> 14 = 2014 04=aprile
<V0dk4L3mm0n> 13.10 13=anno 10=mese
<V0dk4L3mm0n> fra: (ho visto ora la domanda) KDE è un altro desktop environment bla bla bla guarda questo link: http://kde.org/workspaces/plasmadesktop/ e lo trovi installato di default su Kubuntu kon la kappa
<fra> V0dk4L3mm0n , ho letto  :)
<V0dk4L3mm0n> XD bravissssssssssssssssss
<LoZioNe> mmm...tornando al discorso aggiornamento io potrei passare dalla 12.2 alla 12.3 di Opensuse ^^
<jester-> !chat | LoZioNe
<ubot-it> LoZioNe: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<fra> un ' altra domanda: è possibile togliere dalla dash i file recenti?
<cristian_c> fra, in che senso?
<pdor> ciao , se c'e qualcuno sveglio, seguendo una vecchia guida per far andare una scheda em2881 ho messo in blacklist il modulo em28xx, per poi ricaricarlo con uno script, ora mi hanno detto che con altri firmwarte dovrebbe partire subito, quindi ho tolto il modulo da black list ..ma non va lo stesso...suggerimenti?
<pdor> torno
#ubuntu-it 2013-10-11
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<glpiana> ola
<DaRcHaNgEl> giorno
<stefy86> buongiorno a tutti!
<stefy86> qual'è il pacchetto che installa il server grafico Xorg?
<glpiana> stefy86, xorg
<glpiana> probabilmente, ma magari non basta solo quello
<jester-> di solito lo piglia come dipenenza installando un DE o WM
<jester-> dipendenza*
<DaRcHaNgEl> :-)
<thrasher> buongiorno ragazzi
<thrasher> ma possibile che ubuntu(13.04) sul mio notebook fa sempre qulache scherzetto?
<thrasher> mentre sul fisso è ok!
<thrasher> qual e la piu stabile?
<hitman72ita> ciao, esiste un programma per archivi che ti converta per esempio un archivio zip in 7z e ti cancelli a cose fatte l'archivio originale (come in winrar spuntando "Delete original archive")?
<lozio> salve! sono poco pratico sia di ubuntu che di facebook. potreste spiegarmi come si fanno le video chiamate?
<glpiana> thrasher, che scherzetti?
<glpiana> !chat | lozio
<ubot-it> lozio: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Simone> Salve volevo sapere se ubuntu 13.04 funziona con wmvare player o ci sono dei problemi!!!!
<lozio> grazie
<jester-> Simone: FUNZA
<akis24> giorno
<epa84> salve a tutti sto provando ad installare ubuntu sul mio pc ma ogni volta che tento l'installazione dopo aver avviato con successo il live ho un crash con schermata nera e una marea di scritte, penso sia dovuto al driver della scheda wireless  broadcom sta
<epa84> come posso risolvere'
<epa84> ?
<akis24> epa84:  all'avvio prova a premere f6 e seleziona nomodeset e vedi se va' avanti l'installazione
<epa84> sto avviando da usb e alla prima schermata mi compare default altre cose e avvia ubuntu se premo f6 non succede niente
<akis24> epa84:  quale versione provi a installare ?
<epa84> 13.04 64 bit il mio pc è collegato tramite cavo non mi serve che la scheda wifi funzioni non c'è modo di disabilitarla completamente prima dell'installazione?
<akis24> epa84: forse dal bios supponendo sia quello  segui la guida vedi se risolvi  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/ParametriAvvio
<epa84> il fatto è che la schermata di avivo mi risulta diversa, forse per come creo il live usb oppure per qualche problema con il bios uefi
<akis24> epa84: hai winz 8 ?
<epa84> windows 7
<akis24> epa84: segui qui se hai uefi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<akis24> epa84: l'errore  che appare è questo ? b43-phy0 ERROR: firmware file “b43/ucode5.fw” not found ecc ecc
<epa84> mi sembra di si non sono sicurissimo perhcè c'è un intera schermata di scritte
<akis24> epa84: vedi se funziona cosi allora  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6221838/
<epa84> faccio un po di tentativi se non dovesse andare torno qui
<akis24> prova ok
<Alfasus> jester, ieri ti ho presentato un problema di loop in fase di login. Ho proceduto come mi hai indicato. L'account ha ripreso a funzionare, ma si sono perso tutte le personalizzazioni. Non so se si possono recuperare, se si indicami come. Grazie
<jester-> Alfasus: recuperale da .kde che hai rinominato
<Alfasus> jester-, ho rinominato .kde.bak, ma non ha funzionato. Forse ho commesso un errore.
<jester-> Alfasus: hai mica detto che si è risolto?
<Alfasus> jester, ho risolto il loop di login. Ma il desktop è ora completamente spersonalizzato.
<jester-> Alfasus: se recuperi le vecchie si risminchia
<Alfasus> jester, OK
<pdor> jester-: mi puoi dire che pensi di questa guidaper usb3 problem?pare sia riconosciuta, dice solo di aggiuggere pci=nomsi a grub, io l'ho gia' fatto e non ha ruisolto molto ma nemmeno fatto danni...e qualcuno dice di aggiungere anche noaer
<pdor> http://www.lffl.org/2013/03/ubuntu-e-i-problemi-con-usb-30-ecco.html#more
<pdor> provo?
<jester-> pdor: provare la 13.04 no?
<jester-> o meglio ancora la 13.10
<pdor> ho reinstallato la 12.04 perche mi sa che avevo fatto casini seguendo male un guida buona
<pdor> ho seguito una procedure per ubuntu 9
<jester-> hai acciso e risciuscitato la nonna
<pdor> invece che successiva
<pdor> non riesco a scaricarla
<pdor> cmq adesso e' un delirio, devi riavviare quando il cell viene sputato fuori
<jester-> pdor: apsetti il 27 e ti pii la 13.10 nel frattempo cerca qualcuno che ti scarica la iso
<pdor> pero' adesso non ho dovuto caricare il firmware konstantin, sono bastati i tuoi
<pdor> e ora funzia anche metv....male pero'
<jester-> non credo che pci=nomsi  risolva il problema
<pdor> e noaer puo' fare danni?
<jester-> no
<jester-> male non fa
<pdor> e proviamo...
<pdor> grazie
<nino> ho un problema con la scheda wi-fi del mio hp mini 110 non riesco a connettermi qualcuno puo spiegarmi su come risolvere il problema ? gia ho fatto le varie prove con il terminale e da quanto ho capito non riconosce la scheda cioè non ci sono i driver  come mi devo muovere ora?
<glpiana> nino, nel terminale scrivi: lspci           e copia qui la riga della scheda wifi se la riconosci. altrimenti metti tutto l'output du pastebin!paste | nino
<glpiana> !paste | nino
<ubot-it> nino: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<nino> ora ti riscrivo il tutto poiche è un pc differente da dove sto scrivendo ora
<glpiana> noconverrebbe collegarsi con quello in questione via cavo
<nino> asp lo collego tramite internet kay
<nino> xo come faccio a ritornare da voi ?
<stefy86> ciao!
<glpiana> nino, http://chat.ubuntu-it.org/
<stefy86> devo installre vnc su una mia ubuntu 12.04 per far del remote desktop. Quale pacchetto devo installare?
<nino> ho quasi fatto solo che la connessione con chiavetta è molto lenta poiche  riceve poco segnale
<nino> disconnetto da qui e rientro
<nino> sono rientrato
<glpiana> !vnc | stefy86
<ubot-it> stefy86: Configurazione desktop remoto http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/Vnc
<nino> vi invio la risposta del terminale inviando il comando lspci
<glpiana> nino, sì
<glpiana> !paste | nino
<ubot-it> nino: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<nino> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GSE Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03) 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GSE Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03) 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03) 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02) 00:
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> nino, su pastebin per cortesia, non in canale
<nino> scusatemi
<nino> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GSE Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03) 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GSE Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03) 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03) 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02) 00:
<glpiana> ancora?
<nino> non so cosa intendi dicendo su glpiana
<nino>  mi è stato detto di scrivere su terminale lspci
<glpiana> !paste | nino leggi per favore, così capisci cosa intendo
<ubot-it> nino leggi per favore, così capisci cosa intendo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<nino> fatto
<nino> ho copiato tutto ed ho cliccato paste
<nino> spetto una vostra risposta . Grazie e scusatemi ancora
<glpiana> nino, link alla pagina
<nino> ma devo cliccare download at text?
<nino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6222095/
<glpiana> !broadcom | nino hai già seguito questa guida?
<ubot-it> nino hai già seguito questa guida?: Dispositivo senza filo Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<nino> nn so ora gardo
<nino> invio la risposta alla guida poi che nn ci sto capendo nulla
<nino> sempre con paste la invio
<nino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6222129/
<glpiana> nino, segui la guida. dove ti fermi, chiedi
<nino> ho capito che la mia scheda è STA e devo intallare i driver
<nino> ma dove li trovo i driver
<nino> ???
<nino> lo so sono una scocciatura ma se ero capace a fare queste cose manco avrei chiesto alla chat
<nino> utilizzo xubuntu le guido sono x ubuntu
<nino> nn so se puo cambiare qualcosa
<glpiana> nino, mi chiede perchè tu non ti prenda la briga di leggere con calma la guida
<glpiana> *chiedo
<nino> credo di aver risolto ! perche comunque vado sempre in panico uando comincio a vedere mille pasaggi e mille sigle e allora mi rassegno
<nino> spero di aver risolto sto apportando le modifiche su softwere e aggiornamenti e spero di aver risolto il tutto  mi scuso ancora
<nino> spero di contare su di voi se dovessi riscontrare qualche problema
<nino> tutto risolto al meglio
<glpiana> bene
<nino> grazie mille siete vermante fenomenali sicuramente parlero molto bene di questo servizio grazie
<emanuele> Problema update con Ubuntu Studio http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6222348/
<emanuele> Che fare?
<glpiana> emanuele, nel termiale: gksu software-properties-gtk
<glpiana> emanuele, dove vedi "scaricare da" clicca e scegli "altro"
<glpiana> emanuele, tra i server italiani prendi garr o fastbull. chiudi software properties e ridai: sudo apt-get update
<emanuele> Grazie mille!! Adesso funziona, mi sono connesso a fastbull. Questi due server sono compatibili con tutte le versioni di ubuntu o solo Ubuntu Studio?
<glpiana> tutte
<emanuele> ma come mai è uscito questo errore con il server italiano di default?
<glpiana> emanuele, non lo so perchè. ma ho visto che il server italiano da spesso questo errore
<emanuele> Grazie mille glpiana :)
<akhilleus> Ciao a tuti
<akhilleus> Tutti
<akhilleus> Mibofra aiutali
<akhilleus> Aiutami
<akhilleus> Dannato lffl
<akhilleus> Sono col cell lubuntu non apre più
<akhilleus> All avvio /etc/init.d/rc: permission denied
<akhilleus> Qualcuno mi aiuti
<glpiana> akhilleus, in seguito a cosa?
<akhilleus> Volevo velocizzare l avvio
<akhilleus> Ho modificato il file ed ecco
<akhilleus> Non parte più come risolvo?
<laura__> cctt  ch e vuol  dire  e  come  si   risolve  il  messaggi  di  errore    broken count
<glpiana> akhilleus, avvia da live e controlla i permessi che devono essere -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root
<glpiana> laura__, dacci un contesto
<akhilleus> Metto un cd?
<laura__> pe r una  profana  puoi  semplificare?
<glpiana> laura__, contestualizza, spiegaci da dove arriva sto errore, cosa stai cercando di fare
<glpiana> akhilleus, sì, o una usb
<laura__> lubuntu  12.04   non a scolto  l'audio  tutto  il  resto  ok pacchetti  istallati  dipendenze  irrisolte?
<akhilleus> Guidani sa partendo
<akhilleus> Guidami
<glpiana> laura__, quando ottieni questo errore?
<akhilleus> Sono dentro con la live glpiana
<akhilleus> Cosa faccio
<glpiana> akhilleus, anzitutto devi montare la partizione in cui hai ubuntu. in un terminale scrivi: sudo fdisk -l      e vediamo che esce
<glpiana> !paste | akhilleus
<ubot-it> akhilleus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> laura__, per cortesia non scrivermi in privato
<laura__> a  scusami
<laura__> sta  fisso  sulal  barra  strumenti  con  ikona  un  divieto  di a ccesso
<glpiana> laura__, apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<akhilleus> paste.ubuntu.com/6222481/
<glpiana> !paste | laura__
<ubot-it> laura__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> akhilleus, sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<glpiana> akhilleus, ls -la /mnt/etc/init.d/rc
<laura__> glpian a sta   elaborando   è  sufficente  questo?
<akhilleus1> sono dalla live sempre akhillues
<akhilleus1> sudo: mount/dev/sda1: command not found lubuntu@lubuntu:~$    mi da questo errore
<laura__> glpiana  dice" W: Impossibile recuperare cdrom://Lubuntu 12.04 _Precise Pangolin_ - Release i386 (20120423)/dists/precise/main/binary-i386/Packages  Usare apt-cdrom per far riconoscere questo CD-ROM da APT. apt-get update non può essere usato per aggiungere nuovi CD-ROM  W: Impossibile recuperare cdrom://Lubuntu 12.04 _Precise Pangolin_ - Release i386 (20120423)/dists/precise/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages  Usare apt-cdrom per fa
<akhilleus1> glpiana non mi fa montare
<akis24> ciao
<laura__> ehm  non  lo  fa  montare   akeio a mio  marito
<jester-> lol
<laura__> cos a faccio  gl?
<akhilleus1> glpiana ci 6
<glpiana> no, un attimo
<jester-> insomma glpiana
<akhilleus1> il primo comando non è successo nulla
<laura__> son  tutta  sudata  mannaggia  ad  ubuntu
<akhilleus1> glpiana
<akhilleus1> ?
<akhilleus1> come risolvo?
<laura__> akhilleus  non  passare  avanti  fai  la  fila   e  prendi  il  numerino  all'ingrasso
<akhilleus1> jester- mi puoi aiutare?? combino sempre casini
<akhilleus1> scusa laura________
<laura__> mascherzo  siokkino
<laura__> sei  perm e che  sono  alle  prime  a rmi  in  linux  è  dura
<Riccardone> ola
<laura__> ciao  riccardone   sei  sovreappeso?
<akhilleus1> chi mi aiuta per favore?
<akhilleus1> santo cielo io e le cazzate che faccio
<Riccardone> laura__: non direi ... comunque, piacere :)
<laura__> porello  ke   è  successo?
<Riccardone> akhilleus1: che probelam hai ?
<akhilleus1> ho fatto una cavolata dal sito lffl e non avvia+
<laura__> la  forfora...
<mibofra> laura__, ciao di cosa bisogni?
<laura__> ci  stava  pensando  gl piana  non  vorrei
<Riccardone> akhilleus1: ahi ahi ahi
<akhilleus1> mibofra aiutami per favore
<Riccardone> akhilleus1: quelle non sono guide ufficiali ... adesso come rimediamo ?
<mibofra> akhilleus1, 1)
<akhilleus1> ho seguito una guida del cavolo di lffl e non va +
<laura__> comunque  non  sento  audio  su  lubuntu  12  e   dil  cassetto  appena  avviato  sistaema  nbon  si  apre  e  non  si  illumina
<mibofra> !chat | akhilleus1
<ubot-it> akhilleus1: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<mibofra> laura__, parli del lettore dvd/cd quel che è?
<Riccardone> akhilleus1: in che senso non va più ? qualche dettaglio ?
<laura__> si  anke   e la'audio  non  va
<laura__> mi s embra  che  l'errore  fosse  broken   c  qualkosa
<mibofra> laura__, una piccola cosa
<laura__> ceu  n  divito  di  accessp  dopo  l'icona  delle  connessioni  in  basso a  destra
<mibofra> !italiano
<ubot-it> scrivere in maniera corretta facilita la lettura dei messaggi: frasi contenenti abbreviazioni, spesso chiare soltanto a chi le scrive, sono di difficile interpretazione. Ti invitiamo pertanto a non usarle. Vedi http://tinyurl.com/35d9kcn
<mibofra> :)
<mibofra> 2) laura__ il sistema live funge senza problemi?
<laura__> ecco  io son  nuov a cos a diavolo  è  ?
<glpiana> akhilleus1, hai dato il secondo comando?
<DaRcHaNgEl> ciao
<jester-> laura__: si capisce da come scrivi che sei nuova
<jester-> ti si incantano i diti sulla tastiera albanese
<DaRcHaNgEl> lol
<laura__> dove s ei finito?
<glpiana> laura__, hai dato il comando sudo apt-get update nel terminale come ti avevo detto prima?
<laura__> si  tutto  vome  prima
<glpiana> laura__, ti avevo chiesto di mettere su pastebin quello che usciva dal comando
<glpiana> !paste | laura__
<ubot-it> laura__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mibofra> laura__, scusami sono qui xD
<mibofra> come va?
<laura__> male  com e prima  piu'  di  prima
<laura__> E: Impossibile scaricare alcuni file di indice: saranno ignorati o verranno usati quelli vecchi.
<laura__> ke  faccio  ora...
<mibofra> laura__, il pc è connesso ad internet?
<laura__> yes
<laura__>   s e no  come  chattiamo  scusa
<DaRcHaNgEl> lol
<glpiana> laura__, vai sul gestore degli aggiornamenti, entra  nelle impostazioni dei repository e cambia server da cui scaricare
<laura__> licona  con  il  divieto  d'accesso  non c e piu'  ma  pe r il r esto  tutto  uguale
<laura__> a  ricordarsi come  si  fa
<mibofra> glpiana, ma boh mi pare strano
<glpiana> mibofra, cosa ti pare strano?
<mibofra> glpiana, a parte che è il gestore dei sorgenti software :P
<mibofra> glpiana, che neanche li pinghi i sorgenti
<mibofra> per non poterli scaricare
<glpiana> mibofra, e lo raggiungi anche dal gestore aggiornamenti. per il resto è un classico problema del server italiano
<mibofra> laura__, comunque devi cercare il gestore dei sorgenti software
<mibofra> glpiana, si ma ha la sua voce, perché passare dall'update manager xD
<jester-> ma dategli la stringa da sucare
<mibofra> jester-, che forse è meglio si ma vediamo se trova il gestore...
<glpiana> mibofra, perchè spesso sorgenti software non è nei menu
<jester-> glpiana: citu e impara
<glpiana> jester-, vero, seguiamo le indicazioni del maestro
<laura__> lo a vevo a perto  per  caso  ma  ora  non  riesco
<jester-> mibofra: impara come si va da torino a bolzano passando per palemmo
<laura__> non  litigate  ..aiurtatemi  no?
<mibofra> ahahah jester-  xD
<glpiana> laura__, il gestore degli aggiornamenti è tra le applicazioni di sistema
<jester-> laura__: mibofra vorrebbe in video conferenza ma è timido
<laura__> gestori  aggioranamneti  si  ok
<mibofra> jester-, ma :P
<mibofra> laura__, aprilo
<laura__> ok  poi
<glpiana> laura__, ora sfoglia i vari menu fin che non vedi voci relative ai "repository"
<laura__> su  impostazioni  quindi
<mibofra> glpiana, che di default dovrebbe avere davanti (il tab dove c'è il menù a tendina con i vari repository)
<laura__> ok  sorgenti  softwear
<glpiana> laura__, ora se hai aperto sorgenti software, nella prima schermata dovresti vedere la voce "scaricare da"
<laura__> scaricare  da  server  italia  è  giusto?
<mibofra> glpiana, selezione automatica ;) ? stessa idea xD
<glpiana> laura__, clicca su server in italia e scegli "altro"
<glpiana> mibofra, no
<laura__> stae  boni  k e me  sta  ascoppia  un  ma r d e capoccia
<glpiana> laura__, tra quelli italiani scegli fastbull o garr
<glpiana> !italiano | laura__
<ubot-it> laura__: scrivere in maniera corretta facilita la lettura dei messaggi: frasi contenenti abbreviazioni, spesso chiare soltanto a chi le scrive, sono di difficile interpretazione. Ti invitiamo pertanto a non usarle. Vedi http://tinyurl.com/35d9kcn
<mibofra> glpiana, solitamente funge bene
<mibofra> ma dai proviamo quelli ita su...
<jester-> glpiana: è un bagai un po invadente
<mibofra> laura__, selezionato fastbull o garr?
<laura__> test  del  server   da  scaricare  quelli  non  cerano  vado
<mibofra> laura__, no fermati
<mibofra> dovevi selezionare uno di quelli italiani
<laura__> quelli  non  ce lo  ce  giano e cc ecc
<laura__> scusate  so s cema  trovato  fast
<mibofra> laura__, bene
<laura__> fatto
<glpiana> laura__, quando hai selezionato, chiudi sorgenti software, chiudi il gestore aggiornamenti e riadai nel temrinale sudo apt-get update
<laura__> si  buana
<laura__> tell  me
<glpiana> laura__, se dopo il comando non hai il messaggio che avevi ricevuto prima, scrivi: sudo apt-get upgrade           in mododa fargli fare gli aggiornamenti. dopodichè riavvia
<laura__> provo  non  mollatemi  ora  ok?
<glpiana> laura__, se poi hai ancora problemi dopo il riavvio, torna e chiedi
<glpiana> ciao io me ne vado
<laura__> Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto Generazione albero delle dipendenze        Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 0 non aggiornati.
<laura__> rispond e così  riavvio?
<glpiana> laura__, no, non serve visto che non ha fatto aggiornamenti. scrivi: alsamixer
<glpiana> laura__, si apre il mixer?
<laura__> lavevo  fatto   ieri  ora  riprovo
<glpiana> laura__, controlla che i volumisiano alti e che non ci siano "MM" sotto i vari canali
<glpiana> stacco, ciao
<laura__> ok
<laura__> ci  stanno  mm  dappertutto
<laura__> master m
<laura__> pcm  ha  la  mm
<jester-> laura__: vai sopra e pigia il tasto m
<laura__> manno  mollata
<laura__> e  com e lo  picio  su  terminal?
<jester-> è un classico di mibofra non finirne una
<mibofra> jester-, ma no :P
<mibofra> jester-, fetente :P
<mibofra> laura__, che hai adesso?
<mibofra> il mixer?
<jester-> el ghe pensa lu
<laura__> non   litigate   ho  le  caldane  io  ..qui
<Eit8> salve a tutti, dopo aver fatto degli update stamattina ho riavviato ed ho un problema con il mio DE: al posto dello sfondo mi rimangono le schermate precedenti o le finestre che apro, qualcuno sa a cosa è dovuto ?
<laura__> ho  caldo
<jester-> mibofra: ha sempre le paturnie e non muore
<laura__> come  faccioad  andare  sulel  emme????
<jester-> con le freccine della tastiera
<jester-> di solito
<mibofra> laura__, su/giù aumenta/diminuisce i volumi
<laura__> no  aumento  il  livello  volume   tutto  qyui
<mibofra> destra/sinistra seleziona gli ingressi/uscite
<laura__> quello  lofatto  su  tutti  ma  alla  base  sotto  su  alcuni  la  doppia  mm  rimane
<akis24> laura__: premi la m dove hai la mm diventera' 00
<laura__> dove  è  00  rimane  cosi   e  lostesso  vale   pe r mm
<mibofra> laura__, deve cambiare
<akis24> laura__: spostati con le frecce dove hai mm e poi premi m diventa 00 sicuro
<laura__> aaa premo  il  tasto  M    fortuna  che  son  io  la  dislessika
<akis24> ah lo vuoi grossa la M capit
<laura__> fatto   e  mo?
<laura__> debbo  riavviare?
<akis24> laura__:  premi esc
<laura__> oui
<akis24> laura__:  riavvi magari e poi vedi se funziona  madame..
<Beppe_> Sera. E' possibile installare una web cam Genius ILook 300 su 13.04 grazie
<laura__> merci'   a  dopo
<jester-> Beppe_: a filo a wifi
<Beppe_> giullare sarebbe....hihi
<Eit8> nessuno è in grado di darmi qualche consiglio riguardo al problema con unity ?
<jester-> Eit8: cioè?
<Eit8> ho scritto più in alto, ho fatto un update stamattina e al posto del wallpaper mi rimangono le schermate precedenti
<Eit8> il resto è tutto regolare, anche gli effetti di unity, ho provato ad avviare una sessione con cinnamon e ha lo stesso problema
<laurashall> makke'
<laurashall> la  stranezza  sta  che  come  parte  lubuntu  il  cassetto  del  lettore  si  blokka
<laurashall> son  quella  di  prima
<laurashall> manno  abbandonata
<Beppe_> idem
<Matt_91> Beppe_: non funziona la webcam?
<Matt_91> laurashall: cosa non va?
<jester-> Eit8: spiega le schermate precedenti
<laurashall> macello
<Matt_91> laurashall: cosa stai macellando?
<Eit8> jester-: quando avvio ho la schermata del login al posto del walpaper, quando riduco a icona il browswer mi rimane quello, quando apro una finestra e la trascino rimane la scia della finestra
<laurashall> alsamixer  tutto  attivo  tutti  dopioio  o  come  la  farin a livello a l  massimo  audio  manko  morto
<akis24> [16:49:59] <jester-> Beppe_: a filo a wifi .. [16:51:11] <Beppe_> giullare sarebbe....hihi  divertente pero' mica abbiamo da fare noi
<Eit8> jester-: ho provato anche a cambiare wallpaper ma non succede nulla
<jester-> Eit8: pare xorg a mignotte o il driver video
<jester-> Eit8: scheda grafica?
<laurashall> matt  l'audio  du i  lubuntu  non  va
<Eit8> jester-: ho pensato anche io lo stesso, purtroppo sto usando i legacy per ati (ho una scheda della serie HD4800 )
<Matt_91> laurashall: ma è un gioco? parliamo con le u finali? du lubutu  XD hahaha
<Matt_91> laurashall: giusto per esserne certo, le casse, sono collegate?
<jester-> Eit8: cosa intendi per legacy
<Eit8> jester-: c'è un modo per vedere se tra gli update c'era xorg?
<Beppe_> Matt91  la web funziona come posso farla riconoscere 13.04
<jester-> Eit8: ati ha solo il radeon di serie e roba esterna non va
<laurashall> ho  le  cuffie  ma  come  spiegato  quanto  pparte  il  sistema  operativo  il  lettore  cd  si   blokka  riman e chiuso  e la  lucina  pin  pin  non   brilla  piuì'
<laurashall>  mentre  allapertura  va
<Matt_91> laurashall:  e cosa centra il lettore cd con l'audio?
<fabio_> scusate a me non va connesione wifi con un pc hp pavilon zd8000 e ubuntu 13.04
<Eit8> jester-: legacy è una soluzione che usa xorg downgraded e un branch separato dei driver ati fglrx
<Matt_91> laurashall: usi il jack del lettore cd per ascoltare musica?
<fabio_> scusate a me non va connesione wifi con un pc hp pavilon zd8000 e ubuntu 13.04
<jester-> Eit8: eh
<Eit8> jester-: teoricamente non avendo manualmente deciso di fare upgrade dei nessuno dei due non dovrebbe averlo fatto da solo
<jester-> Eit8: secondo me è quello che si è sminchiato
<Eit8> c'è un modo per vedere gli ultimi update fatti ?
<Eit8> jester ^
<jester-> Eit8: hai fatto un downgrade di xorg?
<Eit8> jester-: si ma mesi e mesi fa
<jester-> a quele pro?
<jester-> quale
<Eit8> jester-: era una soluzione stabile
<jester-> per cosa
<Eit8> jester-: perchè xorg nuovo con i driver legacy non va ovviamente
<fabio_> scusate a me non va connesione wifi con un pc hp pavilon zd8000 e ubuntu 13.04 mi potreste dire come fare????? grazie
<jester-> Eit8: le ati vanno benissimo col radeon ufficiale open
<jester-> fabio_: che scheda
<jester-> Eit8: nel gestore aggirnamenti c'è la cronologia
<Eit8> jester-: sì ma hanno qualche problema
<fabio_> non saprei come faccio a vedere
<jester-> Eit8: balle
<Matt_91> fabio_: dai questo comando da terminale: ifconfig
<Eit8> jester-: go steam for linux poi mi dici
<jester-> Eit8: comunque piu andare a occhio non si puo visto che hai pacioccato
<Matt_91> !paste | fabio_: e mettilo su paste
<ubot-it> fabio_: e mettilo su paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> Eit8: per steam devi chiedere in #ubuntu-it-chat che ci sono i giugatoni
<Eit8> jester-: non ho pacioccato è una soluzione che uso da un anno o più
<jester-> Eit8: in pratica hai segato xorg di serie piu paciocco di cosi
<Eit8> jester-: steam era un esempio per spiegarti perchè i driver open non sono la panacea
<Matt_91> fabio_: la tua scheda è una Broadcom
<jester-> Eit8: quindi ragionando con logica: o ti ha riaggiornato xorg e qualcosa aggiornando confligge col paciocco
<Matt_91> !Broadcom | fabio_
<ubot-it> fabio_: Dispositivo senza filo Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<jester-> fabio_: devi essere connesso a internet
<Eit8> jester-: darò un'occhiata alla cronologia
<Matt_91> jester-: se è qui....
<jester-> Matt_91: è sta o b43
<fabio_> matt_91: si una broadcom
<Matt_91> fabio_: allora segui la guida
<jester-> fabio_: lspci | grep -i network
<fabio_> jester-:cosa serve quel comando
<fabio_> jester- :cosa serve quel comando
<jester-> fabio_: dallo
<fabio_> jester- : ok
<jester-> fabio_: cosa risponde
<fabio_> jester- : risponde "broadcom corporation bcm4306 802.11b/g wireles lan controller (rev 03)"
<jester-> fabio_: devi essere connesso a internet col pc in questione
<jester-> fabio_: e devi installare firmware-b43-installer
<fabio_> jester- : non posso ne tramite lan ne wifi ci sono altre soluzioni al mio problema
<jester-> fabio_: prendere due pacchi da linuxpackage
<jester-> sperando che non ci siano altre dipendenze
<jester-> fabio_: 13.04?
<fabio_> jester-:
<fabio_> jester-: si
<fabio_> jester-: come faccio a prendere i due pacchi da linuxpackage
<jester-> fabio_: 32 0 64 bit
<fabio_> jester-: 32
<fabio_> jester-: bit
<jester-> fabio_: http://ie.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/b/b43-fwcutter/b43-fwcutter_015-14_i386.deb
<jester-> fabio_: http://ubuntu.mirror.cambrium.nl/ubuntu//pool/main/b/bzip2/bzip2_1.0.6-4_i386.deb
<fabio_> jester-: io li devo scraricare da un altro pc (con windows) e poi li passo con chiavetta a linux va bene ? o non posso
<jester-> fabio_: http://ubuntu.mirror.cambrium.nl/ubuntu//pool/multiverse/b/b43-fwcutter/firmware-b43-installer_015-14_all.deb
<jester-> fabio_: li metti su una usb e li porti in ubuntu
<jester-> installi nell'ordine il bzip2 il cutter e il firm
<fabio_> ok per installarli ? scusa ma non sono molto pratico
<fabio_> di ubuntu
<jester-> fabio_: doppio click sul ,deb
<fabio_> a ok pensavo si dovesse fare da terminale
<jester-> fabio_: da terminale sudo dpkg -i sticass.deb col terminale nello stesso posto dei deb
<jester-> quindi mettili nella home
<fabio_> si ma mi sa che è più facile col il cassico doppio click
<jester-> fabio_: fai che sempre qui siamo
<fabio_> ok comunque nella home intendi quella con il simbolo di ubuntu in alto per prima sinistra
<fabio_> jester-: ok comunque nella home intendi quella con il simbolo di ubuntu in alto per prima sinistra
<jester-> fabio_: quella di quando apri il filemanager con le cartelle documenti scaricati etc etc
<fabio_> ah ok lo ho trovata grazie mille
<fabio_> jester-: ah ok lo ho trovata grazie mille
<fabio_> jester-: il firm non lo installa visto che non suuporta la scheda quello che serve a me è il firm b43legacy
<fabio_> dove lo posso trovare grazie ?
<jester-> fabio_: quello è
<jester-> se poi vuoi andare per i cazzi tuoi
<jester-> fabio_: se lo installi male non fa comunque
<jester-> fabio_: http://ubuntu.mirror.cambrium.nl/ubuntu//pool/multiverse/b/b43-fwcutter/firmware-b43legacy-installer_015-14_all.deb
<jester-> fabio_: installali entrambi
<fabio_> jester-: non mi installa nemmeno b43-fwcutter come faccio ?
<jester-> fabio_: cosa dice
<jester-> macherà una dipendenza
<fabio_> jester-: only install this file if you trust the origin
<jester-> fabio_: dai ok
<jester-> o fai da terminale sudo dpkg -i b43-fwcutter
<fabio_> jester-: ok grazie
<jester-> fabio_: il bzip2 lo hai installato?
<fabio_> jester-: si quello è l'unico che ha funzionato al primo tentativo
<jester-> è una dipendenza poi dei firm
<jester-> se non c'è non si installa
<jester-> fabio_: è andato?
<fabio_> jester-: sto provando ora
<jester-> fabio_: poi sudo dpkg -i firmware-b43-installer
<jester-> fabio_: poi sudo dpkg -i firmware-b43legacy-installer
<fabio_> jester-: no mi da errore nella elaborazione del primo file comando sudo dpkg -i b43-fwcutter
<jester-> che errore
<fabio_> jester-: dpkg: errore nell'elaborazione b43-fwcutter (--install): impossibile accedere all'archivio: no such file or directory si sono verificati degli errori nell'elaborazione : b43-fwcutter
<jester-> fabio_: hai dato il comando dove non c'è il file
<jester-> dove li hai copiati
<fabio_> jester-: il file è in home e il comando l'ho avviato da terminal
<jester-> fabio_: sicuro che sono in home?
<jester-> non lo trova
<jester-> il terminale aprendolo è sulla home se non trova il file = è da altra parte
<fabio_> jester-: il percorso che ho fatto per trovare home è desktop -> files e si apre home
<jester-> fabio_: il file manager aprendolo è sulla home
<jester-> fabio_: ls $HOME
<jester-> e scommetto che non ci sono
<fabio_> jester-: si mi dice che ci sono
<jester-> fabio_: fabio_ cd $HOME
<jester-> fabio_: poi sudo dpkg -i  b43-fwcutter
<fabio_> jester-: no nulla
<fabio_> jester-: non va
<jester-> fabio_: non c'è nella home non ci sono balle
<jester-> quindi usa il doppio click
<jester-> e autorizza quando chiede
<jester-> a meno che scrivi male
<fabio_> jester-: può essere non sono un genio... con doppio click mi apre ubuntu software center e mi da only install this file if you trust the original poi sotto fwcutter is a toll which can extract firmware from various source files poi sotto it's written for BCM43xx drivers files. poi sotto it grabs firmware for BCM43xx from website and install it. poi sotto developer web site sottolineato come se fosse un link
<jester-> fabio_: devi autorizzare
<jester-> ok o next o altro
<fabio_> si ma non mi esce nolla di ciò
<jester-> guarda been
<jester-> bene
<jester-> sopra nei menu non c'è install?
<jester-> o di fianco
<fabio_> si ma non me lo fa dare
<fabio_> cliccare
<jester-> guarda bene
<fabio_> jester-: ci sono sopra con il puntatore ma nulla succede
<jester-> è un avviso e devi proseguire
<fabio_> jester-: ma non mi fa proseguire provo a vedere se connettendomi con lan mi lascia proseguire ?
<jester-> fabio_: sudo updatedb
<jester-> fabio_: poi locate b43-fwcutter
<fabio_> jester-: ma devo scrivere tutto il nome del file perché non è cosi corto il nome intero è b43-fwcutter_015-14_i386.deb
<jester-> vero cazz
<jester-> fabio_: scrivi le prime lettere e batti tab
<jester-> chiedo scusa
<fabio_> di nulla le prime lettere quali ?
<jester-> b43
<jester-> tab
<jester-> se s iincanta aggiungi la prossima e ancora tab
<jester-> che completa
<fabio_> quindi srivo locate b43tab
<jester-> no sudo dpkg -i b43 tab
<fabio_> ma quindi anullo il comando sudo updatedb
<jester-> si
<fabio_> jester-: errori b43 e tab
<jester-> fabio_: tab = pigia tab
<fabio_> ah ok scusa
<fabio_> jester-: ok va
<jester-> poi gli altri 2
<fabio_> jester-: da doppio click o terminale
<jester-> terminale
<jester-> no sudo dpkg -i quelcheè.deb
<fabio_> jester-: allora come
<fabio_> jester-: perfavore guidami passo per passo se puoi
<jester-> come hai installato il cutter?
<fabio_> jester-: sudo dpkg -i b43 pigiato tab
<jester-> quindi?
<jester-> sarà?
<jester-> visto che il file cambia nome?
<fabio_> jester-: sudo dpk -i firmware-b43-installer pigiato tab
<jester-> ha completato?
<fabio_> jester-: OK GRAZIE MILLE
<jester-> fabio_: entrambi i firm nè
<fabio_> jester-: il sotto processo installato script di post-installation ha restituito lo stato di errore 4...  si sono verificati degli errori nell'elaborazione firmware-b43-installer
<jester-> fabio_: dice cosa manca?
<fabio_> jester-: dove posso leggere cosa manca
<jester-> fabio_: se non sei connesso è un casino
<jester-> li nel messaggio di errore
<jester-> se manca una dipendenza lo dice
<fabio_> jester-: ho visto posso provare a connettermi con lan
<jester-> serve a un cazzo la lan
<jester-> serve internet
<jester-> fabio_: installa i llegacy
<fabio_> jester-: cioè l'altro pacchetto ?
<jester-> firmware-b43legacy-installer-blabla.deb
<fabio_> jester-: botta di fortuna con il doppio click ha funzionato
<fabio_> jester-: ora provo a installare i legacy ma con terminale perchè con doppio click non va
<fabio_> jester-: mi da lo stesso errore di prima ora devo andare a mangiare però resto collegato te scusa a dopo se ci sarai
<Joseph_> salve
<Joseph_> qualcuno mi sa dire se posso masterizzare ubuntu 12 su dvd?
<jester-> !iso
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<Joseph_> intendevo dire se va bene masterizzarlo su dvd invece che cd
<jester-> nel cd non ci entra
<Joseph_> grazie
<Joseph_> a che velocità lo masterizzo??
<jester-> automatico
<Joseph_> mi da l'errore
<Joseph_> non me lo masterizza
<jester-> pia un dvd nuovo e scivi iso
<jester-> scrivi
<Joseph_> faccio clicco con il tasto destro sull'iso e lo apro con il programma per masterizzare
<Joseph_> comincio ma mi espelloil dvd
<Joseph_> espelle*
<akis24> cambia dvd
<Joseph_> l'ho cambiato
<Joseph_> e' il terzo gia'
<akis24> Joseph_:  che usi per masterizzare ?
<Joseph_> cdburnerxp
<akis24> Joseph_:  delle due  o hai problemi al disco  o al masterizzatore  prova a masterizzare come immagine .iso non dati o altro
<akis24> Joseph_: burn iso image credo abbia come opzione
<Joseph_> niente
<akis24> Joseph_:  scrivi su disco riscrivibile ?
<fabio_> jester- : eccomi scusa per prima ti stavo dicendo che installando i legacy mi da errore come faccio
<fabio_> jester-: eccomi scusa per prima ti stavo dicendo che installando i legacy mi da errore come faccio
<akis24> fabio_:  prova a dare uno sguardo qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom forse jester-  ha da fare
<akis24> o non è al pc ..
<giuseppe__> ciao a tutti
<giuseppe__> qualcuno mi puo aiutare sono un principiante
<akis24> !qualcuno | giuseppe__
<ubot-it> giuseppe__: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<giuseppe__> ok
<fabio_> akis24: si ho già dato un occhiata ma non ci capisco nulla e in più mi manca solo quel file da installare e poi ho fatto visto che gli altri gli ho già installati
<giuseppe__> ho firefox in inglese mi dite come metterlo in italiano ho gia fatto il cambio della lingua ma niente
<akis24> fabio_:  spiacente allora ti tocca aspettare che torni jester-
<akis24> giuseppe__:  sei su ubuntu ?
<giuseppe__> si
<akis24> giuseppe__:  apri il gestore  di pacchetti o il software center  e cerca firefox-locale-it  installalo e riavvia firefox
<fabio_> akis24: come faccio a impostare la connesione wifi visto che sono riuscito a installare tutti i pacchetti dettomi da jester-
<giuseppe__> ok mo provo grazie
<akis24> fabio_:  dovresti provare dal network - manager
<fabio_> akis24: come si apre ? o dove lo trovo ?
<akis24> fabio_: che versione di ubuntu hai ? comunque di solito l'icona della connessione sulla barra
<fabio_> akis24: 13.04
<akis24> fabio_:  oppure guarda sul menu alla voce impostazioni
<fabio_> akis24: grazie
<akis24> di nulla
<fabio_> ho un problema come faccio a controllare se il pc rileva la mia scheda wifi con i pacchetti già installati
<fabio_> skis24: ho un problema come faccio a controllare se il pc rileva la mia scheda wifi con i pacchetti già installati
<akis24> fabio_:   iwconfig
<fabio_> grazie
<samuclock> ciao, ho appena finito di installare lubuntu sul mio portatile. Purtroppo a causa delle restrizioni imposte dall'UEFI, ho qualche problema. Seppur aver completato correttamente l'installazione, se dal bios imposto "legacy" come boot option, non parte lubuntu
<fabio_> samuclock: mi dispiace provati a rivolgere a akis24 cosi akis24: e dopo scrivi la domanda io non posso aiutarti anche perche sono nella tua stessa situazione
<fabio_> aiuto il wifi non funzione ubunto 13.04 perafore
<fabio_> perfavore scusate
<fabio_> aiuto il wifi non funzione ubunto 13.04 perafore
<Spianopolese> Buona sera a tutti. La mia versione 13.04 di Ubuntu dopo un aggiornamento non mi riconosce più la pasword. cosa devo fare?
<Fabius94> buonasera.. ho installato oggi ubuntu 12.04 LTS su un Hp Pavilion 15 con sistema EFI. Adesso però riscontro un problema al wifi in quanto non funziona, sembra spento. riesco a collegarmi solo tramite ethernet. cosa devo fare?
<massy> sera
<akhilleus> Sera
<akhilleus> Ubuntu=Windows
<DaRcHaNgEl> lol
<akhilleus> Eh si winbuntu
<cristian_c> !chat | akhilleus
<ubot-it> akhilleus: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ronnyspd> mi servirebbe un aiuto, io ho installato ubuntu affianco a windows8, però è arrivato il tempo che devo formattare win e reinstallarlo ma se efettuo questa operazione succede qualche cosa al bootmanager?
<massy> si ronnyspd
<ronnyspd> come dovrei fare allora per mantenere ubuntu?
<massy> mmm ce una procedura, ma ora nn la ricordo
<URUS> io la so
<massy> ti lascio a URUS
<URUS> formatti windows
<massy> io vo a let
<ronnyspd> grazie per l'aiuto
<URUS> una volta formatato windows
<URUS> partira solo windows
<URUS> ti consiglio di aggiornare windows fino a non trovare piu aggiornamenti
<URUS> poi
<URUS> con una penneta usb usi super grub disk 2
<URUS> avvi ubuntu e reinstalli il grub
<URUS> finito
<URUS> ronnyspd: ti è chiaro ?
<massy> a scriverlo sembra difficile ma in effetti non lo è
<ronnyspd> come faccio a ottenere il super grub? e installarlo
<URUS> hai una pennetta usb ?
<ronnyspd> si
<URUS> bene per far girare super grub disk devi usare winimg
<URUS> da windows
<ronnyspd> ok è un programmino da installare su usb?
<URUS> è un programma che ti permette di usare una immagine iso o img su usb
<URUS> in modo da non sprecare un cd o dvd
<ronnyspd> a ok. ma una volta installato lo faccio partire da boot?
<URUS> ronnyspd: http://sourceforge.net/projects/win32diskimager/
<URUS> ronnyspd: http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<URUS> sai come formattare windows  ?
<ronnyspd> si certo
<URUS> ecco
<URUS> installa windows e AGGIORNALO
<URUS> alcuni aggiornamenti ti riscrivono la mbr
<URUS> per quello ti consiglio di aggiornarlo prima
<URUS> poi usa wim img per mettere la iso super grub su usb
<URUS> avvia il pc da usb
<URUS> fai detect os
<URUS> e aspetta poi avvia ubuntu quando te lo dice
<URUS> da ubuntu reinstalla il grub normalmente da terminal
<URUS> e poi hai finito
<URUS> ronnyspd: se hai bisogno son qua per quanto ti posso aiutare
<ronnyspd> ultima cosa sono nuovo in ubuntu come si installa il grub da terminale?
<URUS> ci sono un sacco di guide ora te trovo una
<URUS> ronnyspd: http://linuxguide.altervista.org/reinstall_grub_live_CD.html
<ronnyspd> ok grazie
<ronnyspd> devo fare tutti i step o vado direttamente a grub-install - recheck /dev/sda
<ronnyspd> ?
<URUS> per installare il grub ti consiglio di cercare aiuto altro non vorrei sbagliarmi
<ronnyspd> urus mi potresti dare questa ultima risposta poi non disturbo più, grazie
<URUS> credo sia meglio che segui i passi leggi bene
<ronnyspd> a ok
<URUS> cmq con la usb live puoi avviare ubutnu
<URUS> pero da ubuntu reinstalli il grub
<URUS> alttrimenti
<URUS> anche belo steticamente installa il BURG
<URUS> cerca burg su internet
<URUS> burg no grub
<ronnyspd> ok grazie
<massy> burg è bellissimo
<massy> concordo
<big_> sera a tutti!!
<big_> volevo sapere se c'è un modo per sapere il modello di scheda madre montata sul pc...
<big_> intendo un programma o un comando da konsole
<CIAVIIZHERE> ciao!
<CIAVIIZHERE> ho un piccolo problema, qualcuno mi puo dare una mano?
<mibofra> CIAVIIZHERE, esponilo intanto
<CIAVIIZHERE> ok io dovrei installare un programma su ubuntu (13.04) ed è un file .run ma, anche andando in proprieta e spuntando consentire l'esecuzione del file come programma nn lo esegue e mi apre l'editor di testo, come faccio?
<akhilleus> ciao
<CIAVIIZHERE> ciao!
<mibofra> CIAVIIZHERE, che run è?
<mibofra> di che applicazione?
<mibofra> magari è già nei repo ufficiali
<CIAVIIZHERE_> per un qualche motivo mi è crashato firefox O.o
<CIAVIIZHERE> non riesco ad eseguire dei file .run come faccio? ho provato a spuntare l'opzione "consentire esecuzione come programma" ma nn parte ._.
<mibofra> CIAVIIZHERE, di che applicazione si tratta?
<CIAVIIZHERE> teamspeak 3
<CIAVIIZHERE> client versione 64 bit
<mibofra> CIAVIIZHERE, uhm no non è nei repo xD
<mibofra> CIAVIIZHERE, intanto !chat
<mibofra> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<mibofra> e li ti dico come fare xD
<CIAVIIZHERE> ok
<fabio_cc> CIAVIIZHERE, la versione 2 però nei repo c'è
<CIAVIIZHERE> sai nn sono "esperto" su linux sono alle prime armi (abituato ambiente windows)
<mibofra> fabio_cc, eh beh però non trovo corretto metter software vecchio :)
<mibofra> CIAVIIZHERE, dai /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<CIAVIIZHERE> fatto
<cristian_c> eh
<fabio_cc> mibofra, io trovo più corretto mettere software vecchio ma che sta nei repo, a meno che non si necessiti di qualche caratteristica presente nella versione più nuova
<mibofra> fabio_cc, penso la decisione spetti a lui :)
<fabio_cc> mibofra, infatti :)
<CIAVIIZHERE> io preferirei la nuova......
<CIAVIIZHERE> :D
<chiara_92> volevo chiedere se qualcuno sa come fare per vedere i video su rai.it
<chiara_92> mi chiede di installare silverlight o moonlight
<chiara_92> ma nn è possibile
<chiara_92> ^
<cristian_c> chiara_92, c'è un plugin di firefox
<nino> salve ho un problema con la visualizzazione vei video on line
<nino> come mi posso comportare  ps ho istallato da poco xubuntu
<cristian_c> nino, intendi i filmati flash?
<nino> credo siano flash  in poche parole dovevo vedere un film streaming on line
<cristian_c> lol
<nino> ma non me lo fa vedere
<cristian_c> nino, non so dipende dove
<cristian_c> nino, che sito?
<mibofra> !chat | chiara_92
<ubot-it> chiara_92: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<chiara_92_> informazione ce nessuno che sa come fare x vedere i video su rai.tv
<chiara_92_> mi chiede di installare silverlight o moonlight
<cristian_c> chiara_92, ti ho già risposto
<nino> cristian_c     è lo steso problema che ti dicevo io
<cristian_c> chiara_92, c'è un plugin per firefox
<cristian_c> un'estensione
<cristian_c> nino, quale sito?
<nino> rai.tv
<nino> lo stesso di chiara
<cristian_c> nino, flash non c'entra nulla
<nino> dove trovo il plugin
<nino> ho sbagliato
<nino> come posso risolvere il problema allora?
<cristian_c> nino, c'è un'estensione apposita di firefox
<cristian_c> nino, quindi, vai nei componenti aggiuntivi di firefox
<cristian_c> nino, se usi firefox
<chiara_92_> si io ne ho scaricate 2 greasemonkey , rai smooth
<chiara_92_> di estensioni
<chiara_92_> ma nn si vede nnt uguale
<cristian_c> chiara_92, eppure, dovrebbero funzionare
<cristian_c> chiara_92_, quale browser?
<chiara_92_> firefox
<nino> non è che bisogna riavviare ?
<chiara_92_> fatto
<chiara_92_> ho scaricato anche chromium
<chiara_92_> ma nnt nn riesco a vedere i video su rai.it
<chiara_92_> mi chiede sempre il silverlight
<cristian_c> chiara_92_, e che yi hanno detto sul forum?
<cristian_c> *ti
<chiara_92_> nnt .. parte con greasemonkey ma a me no !
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> chiara_92_, non ho capito, ma hai domandato sul forum?
<ziovale> ciao ragazzi  dopo giorni sono riuscito a fare recupero  dati da hdd esterno ma ora non riesco a cancellarli .Grazie in anticipo
<ziovale> nessuno  in linea
<cristian_c> ziovale, in che senso?
<ziovale> nel senso che le cartelle del recupero non riesco a cancellarle
<cristian_c> -,-
<cristian_c> !dettagli | ziovale
<ubot-it> ziovale: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<ziovale> distro in uso ubuntu 12.04 LTS -  non riesco a cancellare  cartelle --> con questa dicitura   --  recup_dir.1
<cristian_c> ziovale, in che senso non riesci?
<ziovale> clicco sulla cartella sleziono elimina mi da  errore  con questa dicitura : Si è verificato un errore nell'eliminare «report.xml
<cristian_c> ziovale, eh, vedi che ti dice il file
<ziovale> come posso linkarti il post
<cristian_c> ziovale, quale post?
<cristian_c> !paste | ziovale
<ubot-it> ziovale: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<vixxo> sera, ho un dubbio: su altre distribuzioni mi è capitato di dover utilizzare systemctl per avviare i demoni o di andare a modificare file di configurazione per farli avviare all'accensione, su ubuntu questo sembra non sia necessario, partono in automatico ? Faccio un esempio https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Privoxy sembra che qua non sia necessario impostare l'avvio del demone all'avvio del computer
<cristian_c> vixxo, in realtà, dipende da cosa vuoi fare
<vixxo> cristian_c, cioè?
<cristian_c> vixxo, se installi alcuni programmi, essi imposteranno giò l'avvio in automatico
<cristian_c> per altri no
<cristian_c> vixxo, in ogni caso, puoi inserire i comandi in /etc/rc.local
<cristian_c> se vuoi
<vixxo> come faccio a vedere quali programmi si sono messi in "avvio automatico"
<jester-> vixxo: appunto da programmi avvio
<cristian_c> vixxo, sto cercando nella cronologia del terminale, ma non riesco a trovare il comando che ho usato
<racso> buosnasera, qualcuno puo spiegarmi come installare una stampante wifi su ubuntu ?
<vixxo> jester-, li ci son solo quelli che metto io, installando privoxy se lui ci si mette in automatico in programmi avvio non cè
<jester-> vixxo: installa bum
<jester-> e usalo
<cristian_c> racso, che stampante?
<racso> hp
<jester-> racso: usualmente le wifi si configurano da winz la prima volta
<racso> hp laser jet
<cristian_c> racso, nel caso di hp, lo si può fare da hplip
<cristian_c> o come si chiama
<racso> su windows lo installata tranullamente
<jester->  ma va installato prendendoo sul sito e li vedi anche se la tua è supprtata
<jester-> supportata
<cristian_c> racso, la parte usb funza?
<vixxo> jester-, ero curioso di sapere quale fosse il file di configurazione coinvolto
<jester-> causa sta politica assurda lo si deve pigliare dal sito
<racso> si
<racso> la stampante si installa solo come usb ma  non come wii fi
<jester-> vixxo: è uno script che sta in /etc/init.d assiema a tanti altri.. è un servizio e come tale disattivabile e attivabile
<racso> quindi per farlo devo andare sul sito e vedere se la stampante è sopportata anche su sistema ubuntu ?
<jester-> racso: vatti prendere hplip sul sito e installalo finiti ti chiederà se e come installare la stampante
<racso> perfetto grazie  mille, buon lavoro
<jester-> racso: devi vedere se hplip supporta la tua
<jester-> se si lo pilgi gli dai i permessi e lo lanci con ./hplipsticass
<jester-> fa tutto lui
<vixxo> jester-, ok
<ziovale> uso di  pastebin -scusate ragazzi
<cristian_c> !paste | ziovale
<ubot-it> ziovale: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<vixxo> grazie jester- e grazie cristian_c
<vixxo> notte
<cristian_c> lol
<vixxo> gentilezza, roba vetusta :>
<ziovale> riuscite a vederla
<jester-> ziovale: se ci dai il link forse
<ziovale> ho provato  - sono in confusione
<jester-> ziovale: li link
<jester-> ziovale: l'indiriss della pagina
<ziovale> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6224658/
<jester-> ziovale: la foto la devi postare non li
<jester-> !imagebin | ziovale
<ubot-it> ziovale: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<ziovale> http://imagebin.org/273431
<jester-> ziovale: gksu nautilus
<jester-> e vedi che lo rimuove
<ziovale> comando :  sudo
<jester-> gksu
<ziovale> non  riesco - http://imagebin.org/273433
<jester-> ziovale: devi prima montare la partizione dal nautilus normale
<jester-> o da gksu non la vede
<ziovale> non riesco  perche come si vede dalla schermata non mi fa accedere a  Home  per rimuovere i file - http://imagebin.org/273433
<jester-> ziovale:  devi andare in filesystm
<jester-> /home/sticass
<ziovale> per montare la partizione nautilus  comandi da dare
<jester-> da gsu apre in /root
<jester-> che è la sua home
#ubuntu-it 2013-10-12
<akis24> giorno
<CIAVI99NUKE> ciao ho un problema..... io ho dovuto disinstallare ubuntu per questioni private solo che per errore ho cancellato le partizioni a lui dedicate e ora mi dice no such partition e nn mi fa avviare nemmeb
<CIAVI99NUKE> nemmeno windows
<CIAVI99NUKE> c'e' qualcuno?
<CIAVI99NUKE> perfavore aiutatemi :(
<drox_> salve ragazzi ioho questo problema con chrome dopo un aggiornamento http://paste.ubuntu.com/6225823/
<drox_> qualcuno sa aiutarmi?
<akis24> drox_:  prova a dare sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<nicola> buondì a tutti
<drox_> akis gia provato
<nicola> ieri sera ho fatto una c..ta modificando il php.ini con lampp avviato
<drox_> ma io ho la 11.10
<drox_> non ho quasi più nulla supportato
<akis24> drox_: non è piu' supportata
<nicola> fatto sta che non visualizzo più il localhost
<drox_> no non me lo lascia prorpio installare per mancanza dipendenxe
<akis24> drox_: esatto
<drox_> mmmm e se le faccio a manina? troppo incasinato?
<akis24> drox_: dovresti avanzare di versione o reinstallare distro nuova
<akis24> drox_: avresti problemi
<drox_> mmmmm ok allora appena ho un po di tempo reinstallo da zero ma prima devo risolvere un altro problema
<drox_> ho fatto un fake raid e adesso non so se reinstallando me lo vede da subito o come fare a reimpostarlo
<drox_> in rete non ho trovato nulla
<akis24> drox_:  non sapre idirti
<drox_> scoperta questa cosa poi formatto e reinstallo e mi sa che metto ubuntu e non kubuntu ma non so ancora
<brian> salve ragazzi ho un piccolo problema ,
<Guest73591> ho una stampante condivisa collegata tramite usb su un pc ,
<ExPBoy> solita stampante termica?
<Guest73591> se clicco stampa pagina di prova e velocissima , ma se gli do stampa da firefox e lentissima
<ryan_> salve ragazzi mi serve una mano , in pratica ho una stampante consdivisa , se clicco su stampa pagina di prova va una scheggia ma se clicco stampa da firefox va lentissima
<ryan_> qualcuno disponibile ?
<ExPBoy> lol
<ryan_> o.o COSA ?
<nicola> qualcuno può aiutarmi a riparare lampp?
<ryan_> che ho detto di male ? se capirei il problema non chiedevo
<akis24> ryan_:  a che ti riferisci ?
<akhilleus> ciao
<ryan_> akis24: quando chiedo qualcosa sembra quasi una presa ingiro che ricevo
<ryan_> tutte le volte
<akis24> ryan_: sono entrato ora qual'è il problema ?
<ryan_> akis24:  in pratica la stampante condivisa fa un piccolo scherzo abbastanza fastidioso
<ryan_> akis24:  se clicco su stampa pagina di prova oppure stampo dei documenti va una scheggia , se invece gli do la stampa online di pagine pdf e lentissima
<akis24> ryan_: e se gli dai una pagina pdf sul pc ?
<ryan_> akis24: asp che cprovo
<akis24> ryan_:  la pagina online deve essere scaricata credo quando la mandi in stampa ..
<thebestneo> ciao a tutti, dopo un aggiornamento non riesco più a fare il boot, mi rimane piantato su questo errore: sp5100_tco mmio address already in use
<akis24> thebestneo: dai un occhiata qui http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1812698
<ryan_> akis24:  ho notato che e proprio lenta in tutto , l unica cosa velocissima che fa e la pagina di prova
<akis24> ryan_: vediamo se trovo qualcosa ..
<thebestneo> akis24, proverò, grazie mille
<akis24> prego
<akis24> ryan_: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=36181 vedi se ti è utile
<ryan_> akis24:  il problema non e che si prende tempo per iniziare la stampa , quello lo fa abbastanza veloce , il problema sta che quando esegue la stampa che e lenta scrive una riga e si ferma in continuaziane
<akis24> ryan_: non saprei dirti
<ryan_> akis24:  grazie ;) che ci voleva dire lo stesso ? invece di tirarsela o prendere in giro ?
<infrid> ciao a tutti
<akhilleus> scusate ma xkè se trascino un file dalla scrivenia alla mia cartella personbale non va?
<ryan_> credo di meritar rispetto poiche ogni pc che formatto sia miei che di tutte le persone e nell ultimo mese oltre 50 divulgo ubuntu su ogni pc che tocco , se poi chiedo aiuto e vengo deriso .....
<ryan_> fai l operazione da risorse
<ryan_> akhilleus: fai l operazione cosi , clicchi su risorse poi su computer e seleziona home e gli trascini la cartella
<akhilleus> si così molto semplice,mi chiedo come mai dalla scrivania se ho una cartella non riesco a trascinare dentro un file
<akhilleus> **torna indietro
<akhilleus> ryan_ sai come fare?
<ryan_> akhilleus:  per cosa ?
<intore> ciao a tutti, ho installato i driver b43 per una scheda di rete broadcom bcm4311 seguendo la guida http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom. Ho riavviato il pc e la scheda si è messa a funzionare. Sono andato nella finestra relativa ai driver aggiuntivi e ho abilitato il driver sta come descritto nella guida. da li in poi non ha più funzionato. Cosa potrei fare ora per farlo andare?
<akhilleus> ho 1 cartella sulla scrivania ci siamo? perche se dalla stessa(scrivania) voglio trascinare dentro un file(immagine,video,etc etc)non va?
<ryan_> akhilleus: cioe hai una cartella sul desktop , tu prendi un immagini glie la trascini dentro e non ci va ?
<akhilleus> esatto torna indietro
<akhilleus> ho formattato ieri con 12.10 non avevo questi problemi
<akis24> akhilleus: aprila come root o cambia i permessi sulla cartella
<akhilleus> come cambio i permessi?
<akhilleus> accesso al contenuto chiunque
<akis24> akhilleus: clicca col destro proprieta'
<ryan_> akis24:  tu voglio far leggere una cosa riguardo la stampante
<akhilleus> sta tutto su chiunque
<akis24> ryan_:  non è che si abbia sempre la soluzione a tutti i problemi
<akis24> akhilleus: di che cartella si parla ?
<akhilleus> una mia personale ho messo il mio nome
<akhilleus> andrea
<akis24> akhilleus: l'hai creata per caso come root ?
<akhilleus> no l'ho trasferita quando ho formattato ma funziona tutto
<akhilleus> solo questo inconveniente ha
<ryan_> akis24: non a tutti i problemi ma a tantssissimi si :)
<akis24> ryan_: se resti qui magari poi vedi quanti ne vengono risolti
<akis24> akhilleus: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=246741 dai leggi qui
<akis24> akhilleus: sudo chmod 777 nome cartella
<akhilleus> grazie
<akis24> prego
<akhilleus> impossibile accedere a "ANDRE": File o directory non esistente
<akis24> akhilleus: apri il terminale sul percorso corretto
<linux> ciao
<akhilleus> come lo apro sul percorso?(non riesco)
<akhilleus> sta sulla scrivania e se scrivo cd desktop non va
<akis24> akhilleus: vai dove si trova la cartella in questione esempio : desktop   clicca col destro del mouse appare la finestra e selezioni apri terminale
<linux> salve sono principiante come trovo altri canali per chattare?  grazie
<ExPBoy> linux, ma tematici oppure solo per chiaccherare?
<linux> Grazie per aver risposto ... cerco canale per Amule che non riesco a configurarlo
<ExPBoy> linux, prova su #amule
<linux> scrivo dove digito ?
<ExPBoy> (non so se esista in italiano)
<ExPBoy> si digita /j #amule
<linux> Grazie amico!!
<akhilleus> non va akis24
<akhilleus> ho lubuntu comunque
<ExPBoy> akhilleus, se apri un terminale e digiti il percorso ti compare la cartella se fai ls?
<ExPBoy> (cd /home/utente/Scrivania
<ExPBoy> )
<akhilleus> si si
<ExPBoy> al posto di utente metti il nome giusto
<ExPBoy> e se fai cd /cartella e ls che vedi dentro?
<akhilleus> ls cioè?
<ExPBoy> ls serve per vedere il contenuto
<akhilleus> se do ls appaiono i files
<akhilleus> nel terminale
<ExPBoy> e allora dove sta il problema forse non ho capito
<akhilleus> mi spiego meglio ho "A"(cartella) sulla scrivania(B),sulla scrivania(B) ho dei files (c) che voglio trascinare sulla cartella (A) ma non mi fa fare l'operazione nonostante il contenuto sia accessibile a chiunque
<linux> 7 J #italia
<akhilleus> tornano indietro
<linux> arrivederci saluti da linux
<akhilleus> ExPBoy ci 6?
<ExPBoy> akhilleus, si ci sono ma non so che altro dirti
<akhilleus> ExPBoy mi spiego meglio ho "A"(cartella) sulla scrivania(B),sulla scrivania(B) ho dei files (c) che voglio trascinare sulla cartella (A) ma non mi fa fare l'operazione nonostante il contenuto sia accessibile a chiunque,tornano indietro!!!
<ExPBoy> ho provato a farlo e funziona bho
<akhilleus> mi dici il percorso dell'icona wifi(mimes) perchè su .icons non trovo
<akis24> ciao cristian_c
<akis24> ak
<akis24> akhilleus:  /usr/share/icons/lubuntu/panel/
<fabio_> ciao ho ubuntu 13.04 e ho problemi nelle connesioni wifi con la scheda wireles broadcom
<fabio_> ciao ho ubuntu 13.04 e ho problemi nelle connesioni wifi con la scheda wireles broadcom
<racso> ho inserito una pendrive sul mio sistema ubuntu
<racso> come faccio a visualizzare il suo contenuto?
<fabio_> racso: ti viene fuori una icona quando ubuntu l'ha letta te ci clicchi sopra e così la apri
<racso> l'icona la trovo nella Scrivania
<racso> ?
<fabio_> recso: si nella barra vicino alla scrivania generalmente è l'ultima che c'è
<fabio_> racso: si nella barra vicino alla scrivania generalmente è l'ultima che c'è
<racso> okk grazie fabio , comunque per il tuo problema , credo che devi scaricare il driver wii fi del tuo pc
<antunello> ragazzi come faccio ad aprire una cartella VIDEO_TS con vlc?
<antunello> purtroppo non ci riesco, posso selezionare tale opzione!!!!
<antunello> *posso= non posso
<racso> fabio:se ti funziona su windows dovrebbe funzionarti automaticamnete anche ubuntu
<antunello> o_O
<racso> antunello: prova a cliccare su tasto desto della cartella VIDEO_TS e poi fai "apri con" e infine selezioni VLC MEDIA PLAYER
<antunello> racso: è quello che ho fatto... ma questa opzione non è contemplata...
<fabio_> racso: no non funziona perche ubuntu ha dei problemi con le schede broadcom i draiver li ho già scaricati ma driver aggiuntivi non li tova
<antunello> il programma di file manager è nautilus per essere più precisi
<racso> fabio: ma non puoi installare un driver wifi diverso da broadcom?
<racso> antunello: nelle opzioni di vlc su preferenze deve esserci scritto i tipo di file , forse il problema è li
<fabio_> racso: infatti ho installato quelli della broadcom b43-fwcutter e firmware-b43legacy-installer
<antunello> ... non credo racso comunque ci tento!! ;)
<racso> io recentemente mi sono formattato il pc , è il driver wifi lo scaricato  dal mio produttore sony vaio , è non si tratta di broadcom, poi non appena ho installato ubuntu mi si è connesso automaticamente
<intore> se può interessare a qualcuno ho risolto disabilitando il modulo wl aggiungendolo nel file /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf e aggiungendo il modulo b43 al file /etc/modules
<fabio_> intore: come hai fatto ???? i comandi grazie
<diegoac89> ciao
<diegoac89> ho bisogno di un aiuto per quanto riguarda il mouse che non mi funziona, o mi si blocca non facendomi cliccare sugli altri programmi, ho visto anche che il volume certe volte non funziona..come posso risolvere il problema??? grazie
<diegoac89> cmq la mia versione è ubuntu 13.04
<ExPBoy> diegoac89, hai modo di provarlo con un altro os?
<diegoac89> no..perchè ho istallato ubuntu è ho tolto windows
<ExPBoy> prova a cambiare porta usb (se è usb)
<diegoac89> ho già provato..non è l'usb..perchè anche il touchpad del mouse del pc ha lo stesso problema
<ExPBoy> diegoac89, ultima cosa che mi viene in mente: driver scheda grafica
<ExPBoy> (che scheda hai?)
<diegoac89> non so..come faccio a vederlo?
<ExPBoy> apri un terminale e digita lspci e posta tutto in pastebin
<ExPBoy> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<diegoac89> Mobile Intel® GM45 Express Chipset x86/MMX/SSE2
<ExPBoy> ?
<diegoac89> scheda grafica
<diegoac89> aspetti perchè è da poco che uso ubuntu
<ExPBoy> diegoac89, non dovrebbe essere la scheda
<ExPBoy> non so dirti altro però
<diegoac89> fatto tutto con pastebin
<ExPBoy> metti il link della pagina qui
<diegoac89> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6226329/
<diegoac89> dimmi se ho sbagliato qualcosa
<ExPBoy> ok la scheda è questa VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<ExPBoy> di solito con le intel problemi zero
<ExPBoy> diegoac89, è nuovo il mouse?
<diegoac89> quello del portatite uso
<diegoac89> o a volte quello usb mini
<ExPBoy> non so che dirti magari aspetta qualcuno che ne sa di più
<diegoac89> ma ho notato che anche altri hanno avuto lo stesso problema..ma non so come risolverlo..
<ziovale> Help - rimozione di cartelle  e directory - http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6226485/
<cybernova> ziovale, da terminale dai il comando: gksudo nautilus
<cybernova> e prova ad eliminare file e cartelle da li
<mrx_> salve
<oipa> ciao a tutti, potete spiegarmi come creare la USB di avvio? c'è un programma (creatore di disco d'avvio) da scaricare? dove?
<akhilleus> Ciao
<akhilleus> Linux USB installer
<akhilleus> Il più semplice
<mrx_> ho scaricato la iso di ubuntu 13.04 e masterizzata, ma nel tentativo di instalarla da c
<oipa> grazie, provo
<mrx_> dal lettore dvd si avvia sempre winzoz..
<mrx_> qualche aiutino ?
<cybernova> !installazione | mrx_
<ubot-it> mrx_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<mrx_> Grazie ubot-it, do un'occhiatina ai link . Sorry but I'm new to the world Linuz.
<ziovale> Grazie <cybernova> un' altra  domanda - http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6226609/
<paolo> perchè ogni volta che accendo il pc con ubuntu la luminosità non è al massimo ?
<cristian_c> paolo, non so, ma forse devi salvarla
<fabius94> buongiorno a tutti. Ho riscontrato un problema dopo l'installazione di ubuntu 12.04 LTS in dual boot con Windows 8 con sistema EFI. Attualmente non mi viene riconosciuta la scheda di rete Wireless , solo la etherneth.
<cristian_c> fabius94, che scheda è?
<fabius94> è la Realtek RTL8188EE
<fabius94> credo sia un problema di driver, ma sono nuovo di Ubuntu e non so come aggiornarli.
<fabius94> Ho gia seguito diverse guide trovate in rete, ma senza risultati. spero che qualcuno possa aiutarmi.
<cristian_c> fabius94, wireless integrata?
<fabius94> si
<cristian_c> fabius94, quali guide?
<fabius94> cristian_c, ho seguito guide che mi dicevano di utilizzare il programma "Driver aggiuntivi" , "Gestore Aggiornamenti" , ma con esiti negativi. Ho tentato di seguire una guida sull'aggiornamento manuale, ho scaricato i driver ma da terminale quando immetto il comando make seguono delle scritte e poi errore
<fabius94> ho anche aggiornato il kernel all'ultima versione stabile ma niente..
<cristian_c> fabius94, come hai aggiornato il kernel?
<cristian_c> e quale kernel?
<cristian_c> fabius94, che cos'hai trovato in driver aggiuntivi?
<fabius94> il kernel l'ho aggiornato seguendo una guida in internet e non mi ha dato nessun tipo di problema.
<fabius94> ho aggiornato al kernek 3.11.4-031104-generic
<drew__> ciao a tutti! appena installato ubuntu 13.04, come attivo la scheda di rete realtek rtl8188ee?
<fabius94> in driver aggiuntivi ho installati il driver ATI/AMD quindi scheda video suppongo.
<oby> salve ragazzi io ho un pc asus seashell ci ho messo kubuntu 11 10 tutto funziona a meraviglia...solo una cosa vorrei aggiustare..la risoluzione dello schermo mi potreste aiutare?
<cristian_c> fabius94, io comunque eviterei di seguire guide prese su internet
<cristian_c> per evitare spiacevoli conseuenze
<cristian_c> +g
<cristian_c> fabius94, scheda amd che non c'entra una mazza con il wifi
<fabius94> appunto.. e non mi trova altri driver
<fabius94> non so che fare..
<cristian_c> fabius94, allora il suggerimento non aveva senso
<cristian_c> quello dei driver aggiuntivi
<cristian_c> 15:30:51 <drew__> ciao a tutti! appena installato ubuntu 13.04, come attivo la scheda di rete realtek rtl8188ee?
<cristian_c> fabius94, ma sei tu?
<cristian_c> O.o
<cristian_c> oby, che difficoltà hai?
<fabius94> no! ha il mio stesso problema evidentemente.. solo che ha installato il 13.04
<fabius94> io il 12.04 LTS , probabilmente è un problema frequente per questa scheda di rete
<oby> vorrei semplicemente mettere dei driver che mi fanno mettere diverse risoluzioni..attualmente posso solo 800x600
<cristian_c> fabius94, penso che si tratti di una scheda presente nei nuovi pc
<fabius94> si.. il mio pc è nuovo di una settimana
<cristian_c> fabius94, perché fino a poco tempo fa non avevo mai visto una realtek integrata in un laptop
<cristian_c> fabius94, apri un terminale
<fabius94> fatto
<cristian_c> fabius94, ora, digita: lshw -C network
<cristian_c> fabius94, e poi posta su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | fabius94
<ubot-it> fabius94: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fabius94> !paste root@PCFABIO:/home/fabio# lshw -C network   *-network                       description: Network controller        product: RTL8188EE Wireless Network Adapter        vendor: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.        physical id: 0        bus info: pci@0000:07:00.0        version: 01        width: 64 bits        clock: 33MHz        capabilities: pm msi pciexpress bus_master cap_list        configuration: driver=rtl8188ee laten
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<fabius94> scusate sbagliato
<fabius94> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6226843/
<cristian_c>        product: RTL8188EE Wireless Network Adapter
<cristian_c>        configuration: driver=rtl8188ee latency=0
<cristian_c> fabius94, mi sembra di aver già letto di questa scheda
<cristian_c> sarà la nuova broadcom XD
<cristian_c> *?
<fabius94> è una domanda?
<fabius94> perchè non ne ho idea..
<fabius94> so che in driver aggiuntivi c'e anche un driver aggiornato che si chiama:  Driver Broadcom STA senza fili.
<fabius94> penso che questo sia comparso in seguito a una guida seguita su internet. però non si è risolto il problema
<cristian_c> fabius94, quale guida?
<fabius94> guarda ne ho seguite talmente tante che non saprei proprio dirti adesso purtroppo.
<oby> cristian mi dici come posso fare a mettere i driver aggiuntivi al mio asus seashell dovrebbe avere una scheda intel
<oby> sheda viso i driver
<oby> video pardon
<cristian_c> fabius94, insomma, hai fatto danni
<cristian_c> oby, perché driver aggiuntivi
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> oby, i driver intel sono soltanto open
<oby> perche riesco solo a mettere 800x600
<cristian_c> nella quasi totalità dei casi
<oby> non mi fa mettere altro
<cristian_c> oby, ok allora vediamo: xrandr -q
<cristian_c> oby, digitalo in un terminale
<oby> ok
<cristian_c> oby, poi posta su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | oby
<ubot-it> oby: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<oby> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6226885/
<fabius94> cristian_c cosa mi consigli di fare?
<cristian_c> fabius94, fare una prova in live
<cristian_c> oby, ok, digita: lspci -k
<cristian_c> oby, sempre su pastebin
<oby> ok
<oby> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6226906/
<fabius94> proverò.. grazie di tutto cristian_c
<cristian_c> oby, bella storia
<cristian_c> oby, netbook?
<oby> cioe
<cristian_c> oby, non stai usando i driver intel
<cristian_c> fabius94, eh
<oby> ok
<oby> e posso scaricarli?
<cristian_c> oby, no, dovrebbero essere già presenti nel kernel
<cristian_c> oby, ma hai combinato qualcosa?
<cristian_c> è un netbook
<cristian_c> ?
<oby> si si
<oby> netbook
<cristian_c> ah, leggo cedar
<cristian_c> bella palla
<cristian_c> oby, in realtà quella scheda intel non è una scheda intel
<cristian_c> oby, è una powervr rimarchiata intel
<oby> capisco
<cristian_c> che poi hanno messo sui telefoni
<cristian_c> :P
<cristian_c> da quanto è scarsa
<oby> che sfiga
<cristian_c> eh
<cristian_c> uhm, forse mi sbaglio, quella è una gma
<cristian_c> oby, ok, sei sulla 13.04?
<oby> no sono molto indietro
<oby> 11 10
<cristian_c> oby, quella ideale per le cedar è la 12.04
<cristian_c> o 12.10
<oby> ma va benissimo
<cristian_c> oby, ma lo sai che la 11.10 non è più supportata?
<oby> ho solo questo problemino
<cristian_c> oby, hai una versione obsoleta
<oby> no
<cristian_c> oby, sì
<oby> non o sapevo
<oby> 12 04
<cristian_c> !rilasci
<ubot-it> Scalette di rilascio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci | Cicli di vita delle versioni: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?page=Rilascio_nuove_versioni
<cristian_c> oby, leggi questo link
<oby> quindi devo mettere almeno la 12 04 lts
<oby> stasera lo scarico e aggiorno
<oby> e vediamo come va prima in live
<oby> comunque il mio e kubuntu non ubuntu
<oby> e lo stesso
<caveat-> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6226914/
<oby> mi puoi dare il link x i download
<laura__> help  me  l'altra  volta  nessuno  è  riuscito
<laura__> lubuntu  12.04  audio  ko cassetto  cd ko  nessun  driver proprietario  in  uso a  questo  sistemna cos a devo  fare  grazie
<Matt_91> laura__: installa la 13.04 oppure aspetti qualche giorno e installi direttamente la 13.10
<laura__> ok  ma  non  ho  il  cd
<laura__> posso  farlo  dalla  rete=
<laura__> ho cpu  1.6 g hz  ci  gira  il  13.10?
<Matt_91> laura__: ram?
<laura__> aspetta  che  guardo
<laura__> 766
<laura__> a  m e piacev a vederci  i film  in  streaming  sar  dura  vero?
<Matt_91> laura__: è un catorcio, non un pc. se vuoi un consiglio, mettici lubuntu
<Matt_91> oppure anche xubuntu
<laura__> cio'  lubuntu  12.04
<laura__> ma  no riesco a risolvere  il  problem a  audio e  del  cassetto c he  si  blokka  avviato  il  so
<Matt_91> laura__: non avevo letto scusa :D
<laura__> nulla son  disperata
<laura__> non  posso  istalalre  drive  proprietario?
<Matt_91> laura__: dai da terminale: lspci | grep -i audio
<laura__> per  istalalre  i  driver  della  scheda   audio?^
<Matt_91> laura__: cosa ti da come risultato?
<laura__> 00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801BA/BAM AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 12)
<laura__> alsamixer'
<laura__> ??
<Matt_91> laura__: se dai quest'altro? senti qualcosa? : aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav
<laura__> alsamixer  modli   aperti e  livello  al  massimo  gia  verifikati
<Matt_91> laura__: e se dai questo: sudo aplay -l
<Matt_91> laura__: dimmi cosa di da
<laura__> un  attimo
<Matt_91> laura__: veloce scattare scattare scattare scattare!!!
<laura__> Riproduzione in corso WAVE '/usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav' : Signed 16 bit Little Endian, Frequenza 48000 Hz, Mono  questo  il  primo   ma  non s ento  nulla
<Matt_91> !paste | laura__: il secondo se c'è roba lunga
<ubot-it> laura__: il secondo se c'è roba lunga: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<laura__> **** Lista di PLAYBACK dispositivi hardware **** scheda 0: I82801BAICH2 [Intel 82801BA-ICH2], dispositivo 0: Intel ICH [Intel 82801BA-ICH2]   Sottoperiferiche: 0/1   Sottoperiferica #0: subdevice #0               il  secondo
<Matt_91> laura__: prova a instalalre alcuni pacchetti con questo comando: sudo apt-get install linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils
<laura__> ok  ma  perche  si  blokka  il  cassetto  cd  centra  qualkos a l'audio
<laura__> Usare "apt-get autoremove" per rimuoverli. 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 22 non aggiornati.
<Matt_91> laura__: hai pacchetti non aggiornati, per aggiornarli: sudo apt-get dist-ugrade
<laura__> sudo apt-get dist-ugrade E: Operazione dist-ugrade non valida
<laura__> sigh
<Matt_91> laura__: bo... hai provato ancora con il comando: alsamixer -Dhw
<laura__> solo  alsa  ora  riprovo
<Matt_91> laura__: se non va ancora fai come ti ho detto, scaricati l'ultima di lubuntu e reinstalla
<laura__> ma  come  faccio   on  line   si  puo?
<Matt_91> !derivate
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'derivate'
<cristian_c> lol
<Matt_91> !lubuntu
<ubot-it> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<laura__> no  dicevo  senz a masterizzare  cd
<laura__> il  cd...  non  va   acceso  lubuntu
<laura__> se  lo s carico  sulla  pen  drive  devo  fare  altro  prima  di   istallarlo?
<Matt_91> laura__: allora: sudo do-release-upgrade
<Matt_91> laura__: oppure anche da usb
<laura__> ora  sul  terminale
<Matt_91> !usb | laura__
<ubot-it> laura__: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<laura__> sudo do-release-upgrade  ora  da terminale
<laura__> ??
<Matt_91> laura__: quello è per avanzare a lubuntu 13.04
<Matt_91> laura__: prova
<laura__> ok  non  moillatemi
<Matt_91> laura__: digli sempre di si, yes
<Matt_91> laura__: no io me ne vado ora. ti aiuta cristian_c :D
<laura__> devo  riavviare  una  volta  inserito  da  terminale
<laura__> cc  grazie
<Matt_91> laura__: finito il tutto si, ma ci metterà un po
<laura__> Il programma "udo" non è attualmente installato.  È possibile installarlo digitando: sudo apt-get install udo stikazzi@stikazzi-HP-Vectra:~$ ndo Comando "ndo" non trovato. Forse si intendeva:  Comando "cdo" dal pacchetto "cdo" (universe)  Comando "udo" dal pacchetto "udo" (universe)  Comando "nd" dal pacchetto "nd" (universe) ndo: comando non trovato
<laura__> che  faccio?
<cristian_c> *sudo
<laura__> sudo a nke  io...
<Matt_91> laura__: sudo do-release-upgrade
<laura__> usage: sudo [-D level] -h | -K | -k | -V usage: sudo -v [-AknS] [-D level] [-g groupname|#gid] [-p prompt] [-u user name|#uid] usage: sudo -l[l] [-AknS] [-D level] [-g groupname|#gid] [-p prompt] [-U user name] [-u user name|#uid] [-g groupname|#gid] [command] usage: sudo [-AbEHknPS] [-C fd] [-D level] [-g groupname|#gid] [-p prompt] [-u user name|#uid] [-g groupname|#gid] [VAR=value] [-i|-s]             [<command>] usage: sudo -e
<laura__> ed  adesso?
<Matt_91> laura__: fattelo mettere in quel posto
<laura__> qual e posto
<laura__> aaa  ma vergogna
<Matt_91> laura__: quello dell presa humanUSB
<cristian_c> lol
<laura__> sciokkino  cosi  mi  aiuti
<Matt_91> laura__: si a venire
<cristian_c> !chat | Matt_91
<ubot-it> Matt_91: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<laura__> ok   chiudo
<Matt_91> ciao va me ne vado
<Matt_91> cristian_c: ma dai? XD
<cristian_c> laura__, a parte l'ultimo utente, dovresti avere un atteggiamento più serio in canale
<cristian_c> e ascoltare quello che ti viene detto
<cristian_c> senza lasciarsi andare a varie espressioni non appropriate al chan
<cristian_c> come a votle ho letto
<laura__> ma sentito  cos a mi  ha  detto  ?
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> anche tu non scheri però a volte
<laura__>  <Matt_91> laura__: fattelo mettere in quel posto [17:42] <laura__> qual e posto
<cristian_c> quello che hai scritto altre volte
<cristian_c> va beh, non citare
<cristian_c> una volta già basta
<laura__> cosa  devo  fare allora  dimmi  te
<cristian_c> laura__, avere un linguaggio più consono
<cristian_c> laura__, così forse ti daranno più retta
<laura__> va  beh  m a per  l'aiuto  cos a faccio?
<cristian_c> altrimenti pensano che trolli
<laura__> trollo?
<cristian_c> laura__, che problema hai con ubunu?
<cristian_c> 'pensano'
<laura__> allora  ricapitolo
<laura__>   ho  lubuntu 12.04
<cristian_c> ok
<laura__>  su  vecchio  procellore   700  m  ram
<cristian_c> anch'io uso lubuntu 12.04
<laura__> funzion a tutto  ok  solo  che   quando  parte  il  s.o. il lettore  cd  si  blokka   e  l'audio  è   ko
<cristian_c> laura__, non è che hai seguito qualche guida farlocca su web
<cristian_c> ?
<laura__> allora   non  riuscendo a  risolvere  con  voi   ....  avevo  pensato  di  istalalre   il 13.04  ma  semza  il cd   ho  chiesto  di  poterlo  fare   dalla  rete
<cristian_c> laura__, in live fungono bene cd e audio?
<cristian_c> laura__, puoi installare da usb, anche
<laura__> penso  che   usb  non  ho  pe r poterlo   avviare  d a bios
<laura__> in  live  cos a  vuol  dire?
<cristian_c> laura__, eh, ma anche senza boot da bios, si può aggirare
<cristian_c> con plop
<cristian_c> laura__, live è la modalità di funzionamento senza installazione
<laura__> io  sono  segretaria  tutte  queste   terminologiie  non  mi  appartengono
<cristian_c> laura__, avvii il cd e provi il sistema senza instalalrlo in hard disk
<laura__> a  ok  no  non  ho  provato
<cristian_c> laura__, beh, perché nel mondo windows la modalità live non esiste
<cristian_c> laura__, io prima di installare un sistema lo provo sempre in live
<laura__> pero   se  il  mio pc   supporta  13.04   posso  insatalalrlo  s  emi  aiutate   se,pre
<cristian_c> metto il cd e lo provo
<cristian_c> laura__, se tutto va bene e mi piace, installo
<cristian_c> laura__, sì
<laura__> son  stata  costretta  dalle  caratteristike  d e sto  katorcio
<cristian_c> in ogni caso, devi sempreprovare in live
<cristian_c> prima di installare
<cristian_c> laura__, di che anno è il pc?
<laura__> ok   com e mi  procuro  13.4   con   usb  ma  penso  sia complicato  pe r novizia  io  non  ho  mai  usato  ubuntu  prima  di  una  settiman a fa
<laura__> avra  almeno  12  anni
<laura__> pensare  che   io  ci a vrei  voluto  vedre  film  in  streaming  son  scema   è?
<cristian_c> laura__, però 700 MB non sono pochi
<laura__> son  piuu  aspetta  ti  diko  con  precisione
<cristian_c> laura__, abbastanza ,a ddirittura film con un pc del 2001
<cristian_c> XD
<laura__> loso  son  tonta  766
<laura__> allora  me  lo  tengo  così  senz a  audio e  con  cd  blokkato?
<laura__>  a  un  altra  cos a  s epuo'  aiutarti
<laura__> dice  nessun  driver  proprietario  pe r questo  sistema  che  signific a proprietario?
<laura__> puo'  essere questo  il  problema  dell'audio?
<laura__> e  poi  crea disko  di a vvio  non  riesco a  trovarlo  uffy
<cristian_c> laura__, no, i driver audio non sono proprietari
<cristian_c> o non ce ne sono, che io sappia
<cristian_c> laura__, hai ancora il cd della 12.04?
<laura__> ok  allora non  è  quello  che  manca
<cristian_c> laura__, hai ancora il cd della 12.04?
<laura__> si
<laura__> ad  un  certo  punto  dell'stalalzione
<cristian_c> laura__, puoi far euna prova con la live della 12.04
<cristian_c> laura__, non devi installare
<cristian_c> devi provare in live
<laura__>   mi  dicev a che  cer a qualke  problem a   e mi  invitava  ad  andare  avanti  perche  in  seguito  si  sraebbe  potuto  risolvere
<cristian_c> laura__, fidati che non devi installare
<laura__> e s e  istallo  d a usb
<laura__>  il  13.04?
<laura__> m a ogni  volta  devo  sempre  a spettare   del  tempo  col  cd  giusto
<laura__> da  liv e posso  correggere?
<laura__> da  liv e posso  verificare  s e il  cd  è  ok?
<cristian_c> laura__, da live puoi verificare se tutto funge
<cristian_c> laura__, prova con la live della 12.04
<cristian_c> dato che hai già il cd
<cristian_c> senza stare a scaricare niente
<laura__> ok  grazie e  scusami  non  mi  sono  accorta  di  essere  scrtese
<cristian_c> laura__, ovviamente, non devi scegliere la modalità installa
<laura__> ma  s e poi  correggo  posso  usrae   normalmente?
<jester-> sera
<cristian_c> laura__, la live serve per capire effettivamente cosa succede
<linux> #emule
<linux> #emule.it
<linux> #italia -chat
<laura__> snd_mixer_attach folder  no  file   no  directory   non  sento  l'audio  come  devo  fare   ? lubuntu  12.04
<laura__> macche'....sob
<cristian_c> laura__, asp
<cristian_c> laura__, sei su live?
<laura__> no  sono  andata  e mi  dice  così....
<laura__> su  live  è  un  casino  per  a ndarci  cio  messo  mezzora  di a ttesa
<laura__> posso  chiederti   questo?
<cristian_c> laura__, non ho capito se sei in live ancora
<laura__>  la  scheda   audio  non  riescoad  aprire  il  pannello  di  controllo  pe r verificare  che  sche d a ho  in  modo  di  andare  su  alsamixer  ed  inserire  quella  datta
<laura__> no non  piu'
<laura__> scusami  son  dislessica
<laura__> ho d tta  una  scemata?
<cristian_c> laura__, a me farebbe comodo vedere la situazione in live
<cristian_c> laura__, perché non hai scritto da lì?
<cristian_c> laura__, puoi usare la chat anche in live
<cristian_c> :D
<laura__> perche   non  so  gestire  crohm  che  qui   ho  fire  fox
<laura__> anke  in live  il  cd  è  blokkato  ma perche'?
<fabio_f> buonasera a tutti, ho recentemente installato ubuntu 12.04 LTS su un nuovo notebook con sistema EFI. Ho riscontrato fin da subito però un problema col wifi. Non mi legge la scheda di rete. La mia scheda di rete è una Realtek RTL8188EE.  Qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<laura__> a  ci  penso  io  son  pratika
<jester-> fabio_f: problemi realtek risolti nella 13,10
<laura__> solo  il  mio  non  si  risolve  mai?
<fabio_f> quindi se aggiornassi alla 13.10 riuscirei a risolvere questo problema?
<jester-> laura__: a capire cosa avresti da risolvere
<laura__> lubuntu 12.04  no  audio  cd lettor e blokkato
<jester-> laura__: comincia a metterti la 13,04 poi se ne parla
<laura__> bravo  cosi  er a buon a ankio
<laura__> no  ho  cd   il  lettore  è  bloccato  e non  posso  usare  usb
<jester-> compragli un lettore nuovo
<jester-> ne fanno ance di rosa
<jester-> anche*
<laura__> heheheh  spiritoso
<laura__> il  lettore  funziona  benissimo  quando  parte   SO  v a in  blokko  scienziato
<jester-> laura__: se ci metti un cd o dvd ciucco è normale
<laura__> va  beh  non  fai  prima  a dire  che  non  sai  risolvere  il problema=?  io  penso  che  sia  un  problema  di  driver  e  di  scheda   audio
<fabio_f> sul sito trovo solo la versione 13.04 non 13.10.. dove la trovo l'ultima?
<laura__> deve  ankor a uscire
<laura__> aspetta  solo  ke   spiove...
<laura__> cristia  cristian  perche'  mi  hai  ...abbandonata?++++
<jester-> fabio_f: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/1310-beta-2-released
<laura__> a  gia  c'e'
<fabio_f> ma è una beta? è affidabile sul mio pc Uefi? Ho avuto gia problemi nell'installazione della LTS..
<laura__> ed  un  766  M 1.6  Ghz  ci  gir a bene?
<jester-> fabio_f: spetta il 27
<laura__> il  mio  è  eta  beta   e  mangia  solo  pnaftalina...
<jester-> fabio_f: per il bootloader non dovrebbe avere problema
<jester-> fabio_f: e ad hw nuovo kernel piu revente
<jester-> recente*
<fabio_f> si ma non posso stare senza wifi fino al 27. Ne necessito per lavoro. Non c'e un modo intanto per aggiornare i driver?
<jester-> vedi te
<laura__> mi  hanno  abbandonata
<jester-> !troll | laura__
<ubot-it> laura__: Trollare è un comportamento considerato fastidioso dagli altri utenti del canale. Questo include andare offtopic o chiedere la stessa cosa piu volte ottenendo risposte ma non considerarle, e questi non sono i soli comportamenti che possono essere considerati da troll. Per favore leggi /msg ubot-it irc - se questo riguarda te, potresti ritrovarti fuori dal canale.
<laura__> ok ma   se  una  non  ha  mai  usato  lubuntu  cosa  deve  fare  non è  cosi'  semplice
<laura__> ok  grazie  lo s tesso  mi  arrangioa
<laura__> salvando  lubuntu  13  su  lubuntu  12  posso istalalrlo  senza  masterixxare  cd? e  se  no  come  posso  fare?
<Aiutooo> salve, sto facendo girare linux su virtualbox
<laura__> non  posso usare  cd   quando  parte  il  sistem a operativo
<Aiutooo> ma non riesco a trovare il mio ip
<Aiutooo> http://pastebin.com/idMzXvur
<Aiutooo> quale e
<jester-> Aiutooo: ip del virtulizzato?
<jester-> Aiutooo: è inet addr
<jester-> 10.0.2.15
<cristian_c> laura__, hai fatto quello che ti ho detto?
<jester-> cristian_c: mavala
<laura__> faccio  da  sola  grazie
<laura__> tanto...
<akhilleus> oscuridade
<Aiutooo> jester-: si l ip della macchina virtuale
<jester-> Aiutooo: è inet addr di eth0
<Aiutooo> pero se lo scrivo nel link
<Aiutooo> non mi apre la pagina
<jester->  pagina de che
<Aiutooo> non mi si dovrebbe aprire la pagina del modem_
<jester-> che centra il modem
<jester-> è ip della scheta di rete virtuale
<jester-> il router ha un ip suo e per conto suo si connette al provider
<Aiutooo> ma quelli non dovrebbero essere tipo 191.168.1.x
<jester-> eh
<jester-> e la vrtule usa la connessione dell'jhost
<jester-> host*
<jester-> in nat o in bridge che sia
<Aiutooo> io uso i wifi perche allora mi esce eth
<jester-> perchè usa la connessione i winz se in winz virtualizzi
<Aiutooo> uso ubuntu, virtualizzando debian
<jester-> quindi usa quella di debian
<jester-> by eth0 virtuale
<jester-> il contrario
<Aiutooo> eth non e mica ethernet
<Aiutooo> io uso wlan
<jester-> Aiutooo: <Aiutooo> uso ubuntu, virtualizzando debian
<jester-> ti si è incantato il trollaggio
<Aiutooo> la base e ubuntu
<Aiutooo> l os virtualizzato e debian
<Guest36672> salve
<jester-> Aiutooo: deciditi
<jester-> Aiutooo: se in ubuntu e in virtuale hai debian?
<Aiutooo> jester-: non e cosi difficile da capire
<Aiutooo> sul computer e installto ubuntu
<Guest36672> ho un problema con l'aggiornamento di ubuntu alla versione 12.10
<Aiutooo> con virtualbox ho virtualizzato debian
<jester-> Guest36672: da?
<Guest36672> 12.04
<jester-> Guest36672: devi settare nelle opzioni tutti i rilasci
<jester-> o non vede le non lets
<jester-> Aiutooo: e che problema hai?
<Aiutooo> nessuno
<Aiutooo> volevo capire perche sulla viryualizzata appare come connessione eth
<Guest36672> già aggiornato e al riavvio si blocca una schermata nera
<jester-> allora finiamo di friggere le rane
<Aiutooo> anziche wlan dato che io uso il wifi
<Aiutooo> e perche l ip della virtualizzata e 10.0.2.15
<jester-> Aiutooo: e 4 vibox usa la conessione in atto di ubuntu e la prende tramite la sua eth0
<Aiutooo> mentre in ubuntu 192.168.1.20
<jester-> perchè è un altro pc in pratica
<Aiutooo> ah ok
<jester-> se usasse o stesso ip di ubuntu che altro pc sarebbe
<Aiutooo> per il fatto di eth
<Aiutooo> sarebbe come se debian fosse collegato tramite cavo ad ubuntu
<Aiutooo> se non ho capito male
<jester-> Aiutooo: piu o meno
<Guest36672> già aggiornato e al riavvio si blocca una schermata nera
<jester-> Guest36672: forse non ha completato correttamente
<Guest36672> e ora k posso fare?
<jester-> Guest36672: se pifi control-alt-f2 ci va in shell?
<jester-> pigi
<Guest36672> nn so in caso k dovrei fare?
<jester-> Guest36672: usi la wifi?
<Guest36672> si
<jester-> merd
<Guest36672> ah..
<jester-> Guest36672: se va in shel
<Guest36672> adesso cn il cavo?riprende?
<Guest36672> se lo collego cn il cavo riprende?
<jester-> ti autentichi e dai sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Guest36672> ok e poi?
<jester-> sudo apt-get update e sudo apt-get dist upgrade ma dubito che colleghi la wifi
<Guest36672> vbb collego il cavo
<Guest36672> cn i codici solo questo?
<jester-> Guest36672: se hai il cavo famo diverso
<Guest36672> dimmi
<jester-> Guest36672: fai il boot in modalità ripristino
<jester-> Guest36672: al menu abiliti la rete poi vai in root e da li fa come ti ho scritto senza sudo
<jester-> Guest36672: finito: exit e torna al menu quindi fai boot da li
<Guest36672> e in un prossimo aggiornamento cn il cavo andrà bene?
<Guest36672> xk con il computer con il cavo tempo fa mi dava un errore simile
<AlessandroUbuntu> salve
<Guest36672> cmq grazie jester
<AlessandroUbuntu> Vorrei sapere come installare ubuntu con wuby su Windows 8
<AlessandroUbuntu> dato che se provo il PC mi da un errore come faccio AIUTO
<caveat-> wg #mutt
<ronnyspd> salve io avrei questo problema nel formattare una usb da 8gb mi esce questo errore: Error synchronizing after initial wipe: Timed out waiting for object (udisks-error-quark, 0) , qualche uno saprebbe aiutarmi?
<jester-> ronnyspd: formattando come?
<ronnyspd> vorrei formattarla in fat32
<jester-> ronnyspd: eh ma se da errore significa che hai cercato di formattare, con cosa?
<ronnyspd> con l'aplicazione dischi
<jester-> prova da terminale
<ronnyspd> come faccio?
<jester-> o meglio ancora da gparted
<ronnyspd> lo installo e provo
<ronnyspd> formattata! ma è normale che mi dia 5.69 mb non allocati?
<jester-> si qualche mb è sempre riservato
<ronnyspd> ho un'alta domanda da fare, siccome che io abbia il dual boot con win e dovrei formattare win potrei installarlo da usb montando l'mmagine iso?
<ronnyspd> se si che programma posso usare?
<jester-> ronnyspd: intendi reinstallare winz?
<ronnyspd> si
<jester-> ronnyspd: se formatti devi usare il cd suo di instalalzione e ti sega il grub che dovrai ripristinare
<jester-> per quello si cerca si installare ubuntu dopo winz
<ronnyspd> allora come faccio?
<jester-> reintalli winz e poi ripristini grub
<jester-> !grub | ronnyspd
<ubot-it> ronnyspd: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<ronnyspd> e il discorso per installarlo da usb?
<jester-> winz o ubuntu
<ronnyspd> winz
<jester-> ronnyspd: ma pare ci sia il tool per fare la usb su sito microsoft
<jester-> ronnyspd: se chiedi in ##windows
<ronnyspd> ti spiego cosa è successo io ho provato ma non mi parte
<aiutoperfavore> ragazzi qualcuno sa
<aiutoperfavore> se server funzione anche con le virtual machines?
<aiutoperfavore> ù.ù
<jester-> aiutoperfavore: ??
<aiutoperfavore> sai se server vaq sullle virtul machines?
<jester-> aiutoperfavore: cioè?
<aiutoperfavore> ubuntu server va su oracle virtual machine per mac?
<jester-> aiutoperfavore: se si puo installare una versione server su vm?
<aiutoperfavore> si
<jester-> aiutoperfavore: e perché non dovrebbe
<aiutoperfavore> perche avendo a scuola un server ubuntu ho visto che potrebbe avere problemi di compatibilità
<jester-> la vm usa driver dell'host
<aiutoperfavore> ma tipo se mi creo una squirrel mail che poi uploaddo nel server c'è il rischio che non mi funziona?
<jester-> aiutoperfavore: devi provare e la connessione della vm la si setta in vari modi
<jester-> il problema ti nascerà se setti di usare solo la vm e l''hw non è linux digeribile
<aiutoperfavore> quindi se il server è connesso alla rete io posso avere il mio sito lincato no?
<aiutoperfavore> tipo www.nonloso.it
<jester-> è questione di configurare la vm
<jester-> ma non ti so dire in quale modo
<aiutoperfavore> quindi funziona come un normalissimo sevrer in teoria
<aiutoperfavore> server*
<jester-> certo se affitti un server in internet sta su vm
<aiutoperfavore> no io non voglio affittarlo perché ho un sdsl senza limiti
<jester-> aiutoperfavore: se
<jester-> è un paragone
<aiutoperfavore> ma per caso sai come si configura il sito
<Free_Diver> buona sera non mi si avvia più amarok
<jester-> no
<Free_Diver> neppure da terminale.
<jester-> Free_Diver: reinstallalo
<Free_Diver> jester-,
<Free_Diver> fatto ma stessa cosa. Se lo avvio da terminale con sudo parte ma con la grafica stile win98
<Free_Diver> jester-, come mai? da terminale mi tira fuori degli errori
<jester-> mava?
<aiutoperfavore> hai preso un trojan
<Free_Diver> aiutoperfavore, trojan?
<aiutoperfavore> virus bello
<jester-> Free_Diver: cancella .config
<Free_Diver> jester-, come?
<jester-> Free_Diver: e pure .gnome2
<aiutoperfavore> utilizza la funzione di ripristino
<jester-> ma che bella coppia
<jester-> quando convolate a nozze?
<Free_Diver> aiutoperfavore, funzione di ripristino trojan ma che stai a dì?
<aiutoperfavore> conosco tutti i sitemi operativi ma non chiedetemi di server
<Free_Diver> jester-, .config e .gnome2 dove li trovo?
<Free_Diver> dal nick non si direbbe :)
<aiutoperfavore> la siria manda virus che ttaccano i ma c e i linux, essi modificano lo stato della configuraione iniziale e acquisiscono dati da file come .gnome .config eccetera
<aiutoperfavore> molto probabilmente ne hai beccato uno
<Free_Diver> a ma và
<aiutoperfavore> quindi fai un bel "format local"
<aiutoperfavore> e reinstalla tutto
<Free_Diver> aiutoperfavore, ma che stai a dì?
<Free_Diver> jester-, come cancello questi due file?
<aiutoperfavore> ti conviene togliere l'hard disk e collegarlo ad un pc con hard disk manager
<aiutoperfavore> poi li cerchi e li elimini dal'esterno
<aiutoperfavore> addio
<Free_Diver> aiutoperfavore, di aiuto te ne serve davvero
<jester-> Free_Diver: nella home sono nascosti
<jester-> e guarda se c'è pure una carella .marocco
<Free_Diver> si si ci sono riuscito
<Free_Diver> grazie
<Free_Diver> ma chi era questo aiutoperfavore? siria conosco tutti i sistemi disk manager
<Free_Diver> mah
<jester-> un troll pirla
<Free_Diver> ma cercava aiuto per davvero? poi quale bella coppia? ma chi io e lui? volevo una mano per far partire amarok e sentire un po di musica mica sposarmi
<Free_Diver> boh grazie come jester- è tutto apposto alla prossima Buona weekend a tutti.
<ziovale> help - monitor non rilevato
<empena> ciao a tutti
<empena> ciao a tutti
<frfs> ciao, ma perchè nessuno risponde nelle chat?
<massy> secondo me stannoo tutti dormendo
<massy> io ci sto per andare, ti serve qualcosa?
<massy> se posso, ti aiuto volentieri
<massy> okay frfs io vado ti auguro una dolce notte
<ziovale> super  help / monitor non rilevato http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6228446/
<jester-> ziovale: roba vecchia?
<jester-> e che scheda
<ziovale> non so che scheda sia
<jester-> ziovale: e il monitor è bello vecchio immagino
<ziovale> ho provato anche con quella integrata sulla mobo gigabyte
<jester-> ziovale: e il monitor è bello vecchio immagino
<jester-> e non si fa interrogare
<ziovale> questo appare ..  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6228558/
<ziovale> scusate il  monitor e un  dell
#ubuntu-it 2013-10-13
<mirko_> salve ho un problema alquanto serio
<mirko_> qualcuno può darmi una mano
<mirko_> perfavore?ù
<mirko_> casomai riprovo domani mattina
<mirko_> buona notte a tutti
<massy> giorno
<akis24> giorno e buona domenica
<pdor> cristian_c: ho seguito la guida per le usb 3 che ti avevo detto ho aggiunto a grub pci=nomsi,noaer e la tv va molto meglio, e le usb anche ma ogni tanto saltano....
<cristian_c> pdor, io invece avevo scoperto una cosa figa
<cristian_c> pdor, il wiki tedesco di ubuntu
<pdor> cioe?
<pdor> azz
<cristian_c> pdor, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/em28xx
<pdor> provo a tradurlo con chorme
<cristian_c> pdor, eh, meglio tenere sia l'originale che la traduzione
<cristian_c> pdor, perché la traduzione incasina anche il codice
<cristian_c> o l'output
<pdor> ah pure
<cristian_c> pdor, innanzitutto, il mio consiglio di installae il pacchetto dei firmware non free era giusto
<cristian_c> :D
<pdor> si infatti non ho piu installato i firmware konstantin
<cristian_c> pdor, poi, se qualcuno vuole portare la guida tedesca anche nel wiki italiano, faccia pure
<pdor> ho ereinstallato la 12
<cristian_c> pdor, magari se funziona puoi farlo tu :P
<cristian_c> pdor, no, io sto parlando di un'altra cosa
<pdor> dal tedesco?
<cristian_c> pdor, linux-firmware-nonfree
<cristian_c> parlavo di questo pacchetto
<pdor> dicevo ho reinstallato tutto.ma nonho messo i firmware che consigliano le guide
<cristian_c> l'avevi fatto, giusto?
<cristian_c> pdor, quali guide?
<pdor> solo i tuoi e quelli che mi ha dato jester
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> pdor, ma io parlavo di quel pacchetto
<cristian_c> l'avevi fatto?
<cristian_c> 11:46:01 <cristian_c> pdor, linux-firmware-nonfree
<pdor> si certo
<cristian_c> pdor, ok, era giusto, ma non bastava
<cristian_c> sudo rmmod em28xx
<cristian_c> sudo modprobe em28xx card="xx"  # "xx" steht für die Kartennummer aus em28xx.h
<cristian_c> sudo modprobe em28xx-dvb
<pdor> non ho rimesso il driver invece
<pdor> cmq fa casino...a volte dmsg dice che 2881 no e' caricato e invece caffeine va
<cristian_c> pdor, eh, ma questa è una procedura diversa
<pdor> assomiglia molto al mio scrpt questo
<cristian_c> pdor, penso che la pagina wiki tedesca sia valida
<cristian_c> pdor, anche perché l'aqvevo visto nella lista dei chip supportati
<cristian_c> pdor, personalmente, lo ritengo valido
<pdor> ci provo stavo scaricando la 13.4 ma non mi fido molto
<cristian_c> pdor, se vuoi provare però devi farlo su installazione pulita
<cristian_c> pdor, io mi creerei una partizione apposita per fare i test
<pdor> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=2356462
<pdor> cazzo no ancora?
<cristian_c> ?
<pdor> questa e' pulitissima
<cristian_c> pdor, in questo modo non paciocchi sulla tua partizioen di lavoro
<pdor> questa e' la guida che ho seguito
<pdor> ah
<cristian_c> pdor, in pratica una partizione la tieni per l'utilizzo quotidiano
<cristian_c> e l'altra per testare dlele cose
<pdor> ma io ho problemi all'usb oltre che alla tv
<cristian_c> pdor, così tieni tutto separato e vivi felice
<cristian_c> XD
<pdor> devo risolvere anche quelli
<cristian_c> pdor, visto che hai detto di aver reinstallato
<cristian_c> secondo me, è una buona strategia
<cristian_c> pdor, appunto, prima provi le cose sulla partizione di test, se funzionano, le usi anche sulla partizione classica
<pdor> puoi guardare la guida e dirmi che differenza c'e' tra lei e quella tedesca?
<pdor> poi la posto se vuoi
<pdor> per me saranno molto simili
<pdor> se mi dici le differenze
<pdor> e se son poche
<pdor> la trasferisco
<pdor> in italiano
<cristian_c> pdor, la guida mi sembra vecchia, comunque...
<pdor> eh lo so
<pdor> ma secono me assomihlia
<pdor> se parli di rmmod ecc
<cristian_c> pdor, a una prima occhiata, mi sembra assai diversa
<cristian_c> eviterei di pasticciare
<pdor> allora nada
<cristian_c> proverei quella e basta
<cristian_c> pdor, ma riepti, fatti una partizione di test
<cristian_c> così se pià sicuro e non vai a sporcare il sistema di uso quotidiano
<cristian_c> *sei più
<cristian_c> anche piccola, ovviamente
<pdor> sai che mi piac eil rischio:)
<pdor> e reinstallare :)
<cristian_c> -,-
<cristian_c> a me no
<pdor> senti io invece non ho piu reinstallato quel driver che mi avevi dato tu
<cristian_c> :P
<cristian_c> pdor, quale driver?
<pdor> debian ricordi? em28xx
<cristian_c> debian?
<cristian_c> pdor, ripeto, quei driver sono già inclusi nel kernel
<cristian_c> non vanno installati
<pdor> em28xx_35-28_amd64.deb
<cristian_c> XD
<pdor> e allora ho fatto bene
<cristian_c> pdor, nella guida pare chiaro il perché non veniva caricato il driver em28xx per quella scheda
<pdor> e altre cose sicure per i problemi usb ne hai
<cristian_c> sudo rmmod em28xx
<cristian_c> sudo modprobe em28xx card="xx"  # "xx" steht für die Kartennummer aus em28xx.h
<cristian_c> sudo modprobe em28xx-dvb
<pdor> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehhhhhhhhhhhhhh?
<cristian_c> pdor, ovviamente serve anche il pacchetto dei firmware, che trovi nei repo ufficiali di ubuntu
<cristian_c> pdor, l'ho postato prima :P
<cristian_c> *anche
<pdor> usb 3?
<pdor> intendi linux firmware nonfree
<pdor> ?
<cristian_c> qullo è il pacchetto dei firmware
<cristian_c> è scritto anche nella guida wiki
<cristian_c> *quello
<pdor> parliamo di troppe cosealla volta
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> è un'unica procedura
<pdor> sia per tv che per usb?
<cristian_c> pdor, in che senso?
<pdor> la procedura
<cristian_c> pdor, non ho capito, i driver si riferiscono alla scheda tv, no?
<pdor> si
<cristian_c> appunto
<cristian_c> pdor, il pacchetto che ti ho indicato si riferisce a una raccolta di firmware
<cristian_c> pdor, comunque ti consiglio di fare come ti ho detto, sarà tutto più semplice e meno stressante
<pdor> sisi questo lo so
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<pdor> del pacchetto
<pdor> ciao jester
<pdor> lo dico a nceh a te ho seguito la guida per le usb 3 che ti avevo detto ho aggiunto a grub pci=nomsi,noaer e la tv va molto meglio, e le usb anche ma ogni tanto saltano....
<pdor> anche se adesso provo coi tedeschi:)
<jester-> pdor: se non avanzi alla 13.04 la scheda tv ti andrà sciancata
<cristian_c> pdor, prova prima con l'installazione del pacchetto di firmware
<jester-> quindi o avanzi o te la tieni zoppa
<cristian_c> pdor, e poi controlla che sia caricato il modulo
<pdor> io l'aveo gia installata la 13 jester- ma sono tornato alla 12 .04 perche' era lento e si incasinava
<cristian_c> pdor, pc vecio?
<pdor> ecco a volte quando controllo se il modulo e' caricato mi dice che no.... e poi caffeine va lo stesso e viceversa
<cristian_c> lol
<pdor> c'e' un comando piu specifico?
<cristian_c> lsmod
<pdor> mica tanto 4 gb ram 2.2 gigaerz
<cristian_c> ah
<cristian_c> pdor, non dovrebbe andare lento
<pdor> ci ho anche la usb 3
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> il sistema
<pdor> ma per me pc veccho vuol dire pentium 2 :)
<cristian_c> pdor, ok, ma con quel pc l'os non dovrebbe essere lento
<pdor> e invece rallenta
<pdor> con la 13
<pdor> mi sa che e' un po' pacco questo pc...anche con uburntu 12 rallenticchia
<pdor> diciamo che non e' piu un fulmine come con xubuntu
<cartex> salve a tutti
<pdor> cazzo windows in virtualbox ci mette meno a partire che se installo solo windows
<cartex> ho un problema con l'installazione d ubuntu 13 sul mio portatile mi potete aiutare
<jester-> cartex: dica
<cristian_c> pdor, aspè
<cristian_c> pdor, ho pensato una cosa
<cristian_c> pdor, ma hai sceda amd?
<cristian_c> *scheda
<cristian_c> pdor, non è che scalda
<cristian_c> ?
<pdor> ehm. vuoi dire a 64 bit? ho un asus con intel 64 bit
<pdor> cristian_c:
<cartex> ho scaricato il programma e come da istruzione l'ho lanciato. nell'installazione il monitor del portatile e rimasto scuro e non ho letto i vari passaggi. attualmente sono riuscito ad installarlo ma dopo l'avvio solito problema il s.o. parte ma non vedo nulla
<cristian_c> pdor, parlo della scheda video
<cristian_c> pdor, magari riscalda o magari c'è qualche processo che occupa la cpu
<pdor> no credo ati
<cristian_c> pdor, e quindi rallenta
<cristian_c> pdor, ati è di amd
<pdor> spe
<cristian_c> l'ha comprata un po' di anni fa
<cristian_c> :P
<pdor> e l'ha fatta scaldare :O
<pdor> non so se scalda come lo capisco? il prpblema che ho e' che le usb vengono sputate o bloccate
<pdor> e ne ho solo una 2 e una 3
<jester-> pdor: e 27 avanza
<cartex> possibile che ubuntu 13 non riesca a far partire la scheda video del mio portatile?
<pdor> cristian_c: ?
<pdor> ahahahha
<pdor> cristian_c: scusa
<pdor> sto scaricando la 13....
<pdor> il problema di ubuntu, volgiono fare troppe cose e non riescono alla fine
<cartex> se e solo un problema dellla versione 13 con la 12 risolvo?
<pdor> scusate si puo togliere l'inglese dalle lingue se metto italiano?
<thebestneo> ciao a tutti, ho sempre problemi a scrivere in una cartella del mio serverino condivisa con samba, ho provato a dare permessi a file e cartelle, a forzare gli utenti ma niente, non riesco proprio a scriverci
<pdor> e perche' sto scaricando kde it?
<acer> anima pia cercasi!
<acer> devo risolvere un problema con php chi mi tende una mano?
<cristian_c> pdor, usa la usb 2.0
<cristian_c> è meno buggosa
<cristian_c> pdor, oppure usa la 13.04
<cristian_c> :P
<cristian_c> pdor, non è detto che tutte le applicazioni siano tradotte in italiano
<cristian_c> pdor, quindi, è meglio lasciarlo
<pdor> cristian_c: la 3 non va
<cristian_c> appunto
<cristian_c> usa la porta 2.0
<cristian_c> e un hub
<cristian_c> :P
<pdor> ah anche tu dici di avanzare?
<cristian_c> thebestneo, hai scritto sul forum?
<cristian_c> !chat | acer
<ubot-it> acer: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> pdor, magari hanno risolto dei bug con la 3.0
<pdor> l'hub mi fa casini mi sa
<cristian_c> pdor, dici?
<pdor> ma non ho altra scelta
<pdor> la 3 ogni tanto salta
<cristian_c> pdor, ma fai una prova
<pdor> con cosa?
<pdor> la 13?
<cristian_c> pdor, ripeto, non sarebbe meglio prendere un dvd della 13.04
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> pdor, così hai un kernel 3.8.0
<cristian_c> che non è mica male
<pdor> si la sto scaricando
<pdor> come azzz cambio da inglese a italiano?
<pdor> mi fa scaricare inglese adesso
<jester-> scegli la lingua alla prima schermata, quando vedi l'omino in basso pigi enter
<pdor> mi alzo in piedi e mi risiedo? :)
<jester-> se fai anche una capriola viene meglio
<pdor> mi sa che l'omino l'ho segato...
<pdor> quale prima schermata?
<pdor> ho tolto il pannello di sotto
<jester-> pdor: quando fai il boot della live
<jester-> alla prima schermata come apre pigi enter
<pdor> e dalla installazione che uso?
<pdor> vabbe' dovrei trovare una guida
<pdor> scusate
<jester-> devi andare in pannello di controllo country o language
<pdor> ho xubuntu
<jester-> ma guardare nelle impostazioni di sistema è cosi difficile?
<cristian_c> !installazione | pdor
<ubot-it> pdor: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<pdor> li'0 non c'e niente.... c'e' il supporto lingue
<cristian_c> pdor, ah, ma è già installato?
<jester-> pdor: guarda bene i system setting
<pdor> non completamente ma mi sta scaricando pacchetti in inglese
<thebestneo> ciao cristian_c , si l'avevo già scritto ma non sono mai riuscito a risolvere: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=556392&start=20
<jester-> cristian_c: è un fulmine. installava mentre scaricava
<jester-> e senza sconnettersi dalla chat
<ExPBoy> uhm
<pdor> nel sisstem setting di xubuntu non c''e la lingua
<ExPBoy> jester-, qualcosa non mi quadra :)
<cristian_c> thebestneo, lol, ma ci sono io in quel topic
<cristian_c> XD
<jester-> ExPBoy: piu di qualcosa
<thebestneo> cristian_c, si! :-D
<cristian_c> thebestneo, però non hai fatto sapere nulla
<cristian_c> :D
<jester-> thebestneo: installa system-config-samba e usalo per configurare le condivisioni
<pdor> sto bastardo se dico di installare il supporto lingue mi fa scaricare roba in inglese ...e non voglio consumare
<thebestneo> jester-, già fatto ma non è cambiato nulla
<thebestneo> cristian_c, hai ragione, avrò avuto poco tempo :-D
<jester-> thebestneo: se hai fatto giusto senza canniballizzare prima smb.conf funza
<jester-> la gui scrive semplicemente smb.conf
<thebestneo> jester-, posso anche riprovare, il fatto che la cartella da condividere sia su un 'altra partizione crea problemi?
<jester-> thebestneo: basta che sia montata
<jester-> se non lo è mica la vede
<jester-> thebestneo: penso che debba avere owner e gruppo appropriati
<thebestneo> jester-, no intendo, ci sono problemi di permessi? perchè se condivido una cartella della mia home riesco a scriverci, una della partizione no
<jester-> thebestneo: dai 777 alla cartella oppure owmer e gruppo tuo utente
<thebestneo> jester-, avevo già provato il 777, ma nada
<jester-> chown sticass:sticass come li ha la tua home
<jester-> e le cartelle in essa contenute
<jester-> thebestneo: se non va ancora fai un simlink nella tua home
<thebestneo>  jester- devo riavviare samba dopo il chown?
<jester-> thebestneo: si
<thebestneo> jester-, ho riavviato, ma in ogni caso non va
<jester-> thebestneo: rifai la condivisione con la gui
<jester-> cancelli le esistenti e rifai
<thebestneo> ok provo
<pdor> allora, nel supporto lingue sono riuscito a mettere italiano come prima lingua, ma se gli dico di installare il supporto...(ma ne ho bisogno?) mi scarica per esempio l'help di gimp in inglese...perche? e perche' non era gia presente se prima avevo l'inglese come lingua di sistema?
<pdor> che succede se tolgo l'inglese?
<thebestneo> jester-, ho creato una condivisione con la gui, ma ancora niente
<pdor> faccio danni?
<jester-> thebestneo: prova col simlink
<thebestneo> jester-, in che modo?
<jester-> thebestneo: ln -s /ndo/cass/stalacaretell/nomecarella   nomecartella
<jester-> thebestneo: che owner e gruppo hai dato alla cartella in questione
<thebestneo> jester-, gli stessi delle cartelle che ho in home
<jester-> thebestneo: fa un po vedere ls -la /home
<thebestneo> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6230768/
<jester-> thebestneo: user è gabriele?
<thebestneo> jester-, si, il mio utente
<jester-> thebestneo: pare che hai la home sminchiata assai
<thebestneo> jester-, ho notato anche io ora
<jester-> thebestneo: skynet-share che roba è
<thebestneo> jester-, penso fosse una prova per un gruppo a cui aggiungere gli utenti abilitati alle condivisioni
<jester-> spe che vedo se trovo la stinga per ripristinare
<jester-> thebestneo: find ~ -type f -exec chmod 644 {} + && find ~ -type d -exec chmod 755 {} +
<jester-> thebestneo: sudo chown -R $USER:$USER ~
<thebestneo> jester-, il primo comando mi ha dato parecchi chmod: cambio dei permessi di "/home/gabriele/.rnd": Operazione non permessa
<thebestneo> era da fare con sudo?
<jester-> thebestneo: sudo prima
<thebestneo> jester-, ok, ora mi ha dato solo "/home/gabriele/.gvfs": Permesso negato
<jester-> è normale
<jester-> dai il secondo
<thebestneo> jester-, ora chown -R gabriele:gabriele?=
<thebestneo> jester-, ora chown -R gabriele:gabriele?
<jester-> sudo chown -R $USER:$USER ~
<pdor> cristian_c: mi potresti dire quale dei 2 (o 3?) metodi potrei seguire di questa guida? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/em28xx
<jester-> thebestneo: cosi come è scritto
<jester-> thebestneo:  con la tilde alla fine
<thebestneo> jester-, ok, fatto
<jester-> controlla
<pdor> cristian_c:  hai detto a me il secondo?
<thebestneo> ora va meglio
<jester-> se ha fatto ls
<thebestneo> jester-, sono tutte gabriele_gabriele
<thebestneo> jester-, ora il problema rimane sempre la partizione da condividere
<jester-> thebestneo: la condivisione di solito è una cartella
<jester-> thebestneo: e alla cartella dai gabriello:gabriello
<jester->  alle eventuali sotto cartelle
<pdor> cristian_c: scusa ..devo fare il punto 1 e il punto 2 vero?
<pdor> o solo il 2?
<thebestneo> jester-, si intendevo la cartella nell'altra partizione, gli do gli stessi permessi della home?
<jester-> thebestneo: cioè gabriele gabriele?
<cristian_c> pdor, asp
<cristian_c> pdor, sei sulla 12.04 o sulla 13.04?
<pdor> 12
<jester-> thebestneo: sempre 755 ma gabriele:gabiele
<cristian_c> pdor, non vedo diversi metodi
<cristian_c> pdor, ma perché non hai scaricato la 13.04?
<pdor> la 13 la sto scaricando e ci vuole un'ora
<pdor> ce ne sono almeno 2
<pdor> la sto scaricando ci vuole un'ora e mezza ancora :)
<pdor> quindi secondo te devo seguire tutti e 3 i punti?
<jester-> 12.04 + usb3 + hubusb non alimentato nemmeno per l'hanno 3000 andrà
<pdor> cristian_c:  "In sostanza, è possibile utilizzare due metodi, tuttavia, reciprocamente esclusivi :"
<jester-> sep oi ti piace prendere a testate un muro contento te..........
<cristian_c> pdor, devi fare una cosa motlo semplice
<cristian_c> pdor, installa linux-firmware-nonfree, che male non fa
<cristian_c> pdor, poi colleghi la cosa alla porta usb 2.0
<pdor> ma quello c'e' giaaaa
<cristian_c> pdor, sulla 13.04
<pdor> linux non free
<pdor> ok uff
<pdor> :)
<cristian_c> eh
<cristian_c> pdor, però non è mica spiegato quali sono i due metodi
<thebestneo> jester-, ho fatto
<thebestneo> jester-, ma ancora permesso negato
<jester-> thebestneo: prova a configurare per prova: accesso a tutti
<thebestneo> jester-, sempre errore
<jester-> thebestneo: e magari dai i gabrile gabriele anche la punto di mount
<jester-> thebestneo: prova a montare la partizione nella home
<jester-> in una cartella
<jester-> fai una catella Samba e ci monti li la partizione
<thebestneo> jester-, posso montare la stessa partizione 2 volte? perchè se la smonto da dove è mi fa saltare tutti i programmi
<jester-> la smonti prima, logico
<thebestneo> jester-, eh vorrei evitare
<jester-> cosa c'è sulla partizione
<thebestneo> jester-, le cartelle in cui scarico
<jester-> e che centrano i programmi
<thebestneo> jester-, ho i programmi che scaricano li attualmente, devo fermarli tutti per smontarla
<jester-> thebestneo: mi pare strano che samba non vada sulla cartella con gabriele:gabriele
<thebestneo> jester-, potrebbe essere un problema di client? ci vado con nautilus
<jester-> con settato lettura scrittura dalla gui
<Alessandro_> ciao, qualcuno utilizza il gioco risiko e può dirmi come fare a giocarci?
<jester-> !chat | Alessandro_
<ubot-it> Alessandro_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<thebestneo> jester-, non so che dirti, sono mesi che faccio tentativi ma non riesco mai
<jester-> thebestneo: path della cartella?
<thebestneo> jester-, /media/data/Downloads
<thebestneo> jester-, sul server ovviamente
<jester-> thebestneo: ln -s /media/data/Downloads  Samba
<thebestneo> jester-, vuoto
<thebestneo> jester-, ops sorry
<jester-> thebestneo: è collegamento a /media/data/Downloads
<jester-> è come se andassi in /media/data/Downloads
<jester-> thebestneo: prova a condividere Samba
<thebestneo> jester-, ho provato, ma ora nautilus da client non mi vede nessuna cartella
<jester-> ci sono cartelle dentro a /media/data/Downloads ?
<thebestneo> jester-, ok allora, non mi crea comunque la cartella
<jester-> thebestneo: dovresti avere una cartella Samba nella home
<thebestneo> jester-, si ma mi da sempre errore di permessi
<niklg3> ciao
<jester-> thebestneo: boh e se fai condivisione scrivono cani e porci senza pass?
<niklg3> ragazzi sapete come sbloccare i permessi alle cartelle di root?
<jester-> niklg3: ??
<thebestneo> jester-, ho messo accesso a tutti, ma non ci si riesce a scrivere cmq
<jester-> thebestneo: ma legge o no
<thebestneo> jester-, leggere si
<niklg3> jester praticamente con il terminale posso copiare e cancellare file nelle cartelle di sistema normalmente no perchè?
<jester-> thebestneo: vadi a memoria, dalla gui è possibile assegnare una pass?
<thebestneo> jester-, puoi creare utenti con username e password
<jester-> niklg3: perchè /root è fuori dalla home e devi usare sudo
<niklg3> eh?
<jester-> thebestneo: prova un po ad assegnare una pass a un user
<niklg3> come root e fuori dalla home?
<thebestneo> jester-, ho già il mio utente, va bene quello?
<jester-> niklg3: /root non è nella tua cartella home
<jester-> thebestneo: penso di si
<niklg3> e quindi devo fare tutto a terminale?
<jester-> niklg3: e per scrivere fuori dalla home serve sudo
<jester-> niklg3: oppure gks nautilus che ti apre il filemanager con poteri di root
<niklg3> ma io sono amministratore del pc perchè non ho permessi di root O.o??
<jester-> ma non è consigliabile pacioccare /
<jester-> madu
<jester-> niklg3: se non fossi admin non potresti usare sudo
<niklg3> eh
<jester-> !sudo | niklg3
<ubot-it> niklg3: root è disabilitato di default su ubuntu,  usa sudo per eseguire i comandi testuali con i permessi di root http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Sudo - per i programmi con interfaccia grafica usa gksudo o kdesudo
<pdor> cristian_c: appunto che chiedevo a te sui due metodi,
<niklg3> ma perchè non applica sti stessi permessi nelle cartelle di sistema -.-"
<cristian_c> 13:57:53 <niklg3> ma io sono amministratore del pc perchè non ho permessi di root O.o??
<niklg3> :D
<cristian_c> pdor, per sicurezza, e perché potresti fare danni
<cristian_c> ops
<thebestneo> jester-, mi dice permessi non sufficienti per aprire la condivisione, da nautilus come posso immettere la pass?
<cristian_c> niklg3,
<jester-> niklg3: nemmeno winz ha gli stessi permessi solo che se ne frega della pass e vuole solo un ok
<cristian_c> niklg3, per sicurezza, e perché potresti fare danni
<jester-> !samba | thebestneo
<ubot-it> thebestneo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<niklg3> ok ok istallo un manager...
<cristian_c> pdor, dimmi
<jester-> thebestneo: è da molto che non paciocco in samba
<niklg3> grazie :D
<niklg3> a jester e cristian
<jester-> niklg3: manager de che
<niklg3> manager explorer in root
<cristian_c> lol
<pdor> cristian_c:  niente, dicevo che appunto non si capisce quali sono i due metodi della guida in tedesco....cmq adesso vado alla 13
<jester-> c'è gia
<pdor> appena finisce di scaricare
<thebestneo> jester-, non ho capito, devo usare smbclient?
<cristian_c> pdor, meglio
<cristian_c> pdor, io farei ciò he ti ho consigliato
<jester-> niklg3: basta che lo faipartire con gksu nautilus da terminale
<niklg3> cosa jester?
<jester-> thebestneo: non ricordo come si assegnano user e pass
<jester-> niklg3: il filemanager
<jester-> o ti serve altro
<niklg3> aah *_*
<niklg3> e come si chiama il manager integrato?
<jester-> nautilus è l'explorer di unity/gnome
<jester-> niklg3: indovina
<pdor> cristian_c: cioe installo linux non free e poi se non va ...vado di script?
<niklg3> natilus
<niklg3> ecco
<pdor> il firmware
<jester-> risposta esatta
<niklg3> eh ma non fa -.-
<cristian_c> pdor, dopo aver installato il pacco linux-firmware-nonfree, collega il coso alla porta usb 2.0
<niklg3> azz allora
<jester-> non fa cosa
<thebestneo> jester-, dovrebbe chiedermi la pass ma non lo fa
<cristian_c> pdor, e controlla che il modulo sia caricato
<cristian_c> pdor, magari con un dmesg
<pdor> con lsmsg?
<jester-> thebestneo: non so che altro dirti. che sia un bug?
<cristian_c> pdor, se non lo è, poi si vede se andare di modprobe
<niklg3> jaster allora io ho copiato una cartella in /usr
<pdor> dmesg a volte non e' coerente con kaffeine
<jester-> thebestneo: altri sono da linux o da winz
<pdor> me ne avevi detto un'altro
<niklg3> quella cartella dal gruppo root e passata al mio nome utente
<cristian_c> pdor, in ogni caso, ti consiglio di scrivere anche sul forum, per tenere traccia di quello che fai
<niklg3> capito?
<thebestneo> jester-, potrei provare a montare la condivisione con mount
<pdor> cioe lo script
<jester-> niklg3: da sola non passa
<niklg3> come da sola??
<jester-> niklg3: e osa vorresti fare alla cartella
<niklg3> lo copiata a mano
<cristian_c> pdor, c'è anche lsusb -t
<niklg3> con cp
<pdor> dovoro mettere in blacklist em28xx per andare di modprobe?
<cristian_c> pdor, lascia perdere lo script
<pdor> dovro'
<cristian_c> pdor, ma dove l'hai letto?
<cristian_c> O.o
<pdor> ah e allora come vado di modprobe?
<jester-> niklg3: in /usr è tutto root:root
<niklg3> ora le altre cartelle le devo mettere nel gruppo del mio nome utente
<jester-> niklg3: a quale pro
<cristian_c> pdor, quello lo vedi dopo, se non carica il modulo
<cristian_c> lol
<pdor> la vecchia guida per 9.10
<niklg3> mica solo la cartella che ho copiato
<jester-> niklg3: cosi sminchi il sistema
<cristian_c> pdor, aridagli con ste guide
<niklg3> LOL
<cristian_c> pdor, ti ho detto di seguire il wiki tetesco
<niklg3> ok sono delle sottocartelle jester non è tutta la cartella user
<pdor> ah avevo capito che dovevo lasciarlo perdere
<niklg3> siccome ho il gioco minetest
<jester-> niklg3: se ti piace cannibalizzare il sistema per poi reinstallare vedi un po te
<pdor> ma non ho mica capito quale dei punti devo fare
<pdor> vabbe' lo vediamo dopo
<pdor> a tanto so che ci vorra'
<pdor> :)
<pdor> o forse funzionera winzoz su vb con la 13
<niklg3> emm a me servirebbe dare i permessi nel mio gruppo alla sottocartella minetest
<niklg3> tutto qua :p
<jester-> niklg3: lo fai da gksu nautilus o usi la riga di comando
<niklg3> e come?
<jester-> niklg3: e come ci è finito il giovo in /usr mica stanno li
<jester-> gioco*
<cristian_c> 14:08:11 <pdor> ah avevo capito che dovevo lasciarlo perdere
<niklg3> sta in /usr/share/minetest
<cristian_c> ti ho detto di lasciar perdere script e guida 9.10
<cristian_c> pdor, il wiki tetesco te l'ho segnalato io
<niklg3> bho lo istallato da un pachetto
<jester-> niklg3: e come ci è finita li
<cristian_c> perchè dovrei sconsigliartelo? Xd
<pdor> sisi ok avevo capito male
<jester-> niklg3: come si chiama il gioco
<niklg3> minetest
<pdor> perche se non so che punti fare....
<jester-> niklg3: da terminale se scrivi minetest parte?
<niklg3> si
<cristian_c> pdor, ti ho già scritto cosa fare, ma tu non leggi
<jester-> niklg3: allora dove sta il problema
<pdor> piu che altro non capisco :)
<niklg3> eh ma da terminale non mi vede le ultime partite o.o
<cristian_c> pdor, cosa c'è di difficile di installar eun pacco
<pdor> cmq non mi hai detto dei punti
<cristian_c> pdor, collegare il device
<cristian_c> pdor, e dare un comando?
<pdor> sisi
<cristian_c> pdor, sui punti ti ho già risposto un'ora fa
<pdor> ok ma la guida in tedesco non la capisco
<jester-> pdor: non ti ha fatto un'icona di lancio in giochi?
<niklg3> eh ma comunque non mi carica alcuni file perchè sono in root
<pdor> quello no
<cristian_c> pdor, appunto, fai come ti ho suggerito
<pdor> anzi aveci detto anche tu che non si capisce ch epunti fare
<cristian_c> appunto
<niklg3> eh mi sono autenticato come su nel terminale
<cristian_c> pdor, e quindi ti ho dato dei suggerimenti, ma vedo che non ti interessa seguirli
<jester-> niklg3: è un gioco fatto a casso se non funza a dovere
<pdor> si che mi interessa, ma so gia che ci voora' altro
<jester-> dovrebbe fare una cartella nascosta nella home per partite etc etc
<niklg3> prima fungeva e che devo dare i permessi di root a me per leggere una texture pack uff...
<cristian_c> pdor, hai capito cosa ti ho suggerito?
<cristian_c> pdor, riepto per l'ultima volta
<cristian_c> pdor, 1) installi la 13.04
<pdor> sinee collego e vedo se va con i linux firmware
<pdor> si con la 13
<cristian_c> pdor, 2) installi il pacco linux-firmware-nonfree
<pdor> e io c'ho detto
<pdor> tu non mi leggi mai :)
<cristian_c> pdor, 3) fai dei controlli per vedere se il modulo è caricato (dmesg o lsusb, come preferisci)
<cristian_c> *-t
<cristian_c> pdor, 4) se è caricato , bon
<jester-> niklg3: prova a lanciare sudo ilgioco
<pdor> l'ho detto un sacco di volte ch emetto i linux firmware
<niklg3> faccio una cosa sposto la cartella in home
<niklg3> gia fattto jester
<cristian_c> pdor, 5) se non è caricato, allora provi con i modprobe descritti nel wiki tedesco, che ti ho pastato più e più volte
<pdor> e se no visto che kla mia scheda non la nomina nessuno?
<jester-> niklg3: se poi vuoi sminchiarti il sistema ti do la stringa
<niklg3> no aspe
<cristian_c> pdor, ma hai controllato in quella pagina se è presente il chip?
<pdor> eh ma cosa vuol dire prova coi modprobe?
<niklg3> vediamo se riesco :D
<cristian_c> pdor, io avevo visto che era presente
<cristian_c> pdor, ti ho postato quei comandi un sacco di volte
<pdor> parla di zarlink
<cristian_c> ma allora non leggi proprio
<cristian_c> marò
<pdor> e em2881
<cristian_c> pdor, ma dove???
<pdor> m la mia e' magnex
<pdor> ma
<pdor> pensavo parlassi in genrale di script
<pdor> sei andato troppo velcoe
<pdor> :)
<StefanoSisto> ciao a tutti
<cristian_c> eb1a:2881	 EM2881	 GENERIC	 BestBuy Easy TV USB hybrid (?)
<cristian_c> Pinnacle PCTV Hybrid Pro Stick (?)
<pdor> cioe' basta dare quei comendi che avevi detto prima?
<cristian_c> pdor, dove lo leggi zarlink?
<cristian_c> O.o
<StefanoSisto> ho bisogno aiuto da voi :)
<pdor> su kaffeine
<pdor> e poi l'ho cercato nella pagina in tedesco e' ce'e
<pdor> kaffeine la vee come zarlink
<pdor> vede
<cristian_c> pdor, tu continui a fare di testa tua e non ascolti, il problema è questo
<cristian_c> pdor, poi se vuoi fare così, come preferisci, ma sbrigatela da solo
<pdor> quale testa? :)
<niklg3> ok lo copiato in home però sono sempre uguali i permessi...
<pdor> miiiiiiiii
<jester-> non si sa se ridere o piangere, è come se steste rianimando un morto
<pdor> non puoi dare comandi cosi al volo e pensare che capisco cosa farmene
<jester-> niklg3: hai copiato coa
<pdor> i modprobe
<cristian_c> sudo rmmod em28xx
<cristian_c> sudo modprobe em28xx card="xx"  # "xx" steht für die Kartennummer aus em28xx.h
<cristian_c> sudo modprobe em28xx-dvb
<cristian_c> pdor, è scritto, eventuell
<cristian_c> nel senso che non devi digitarli per forza
<niklg3> ho copiato la cartella minetest da /usr/share a /home/scrivania
<jester-> pdor: lo capisci o no che se non avanzi è come rigirare la fuffa?
<pdor> si sto acaricandooooo
<jester-> niklg3: cosi non funza
<niklg3> ?
<niklg3> perchè?
<pdor> ma quei comandi bastano?
<jester-> niklg3: l'eseguibile va cercare in /usr
<cristian_c> pdor, ti ho ato tutti gli strumenti (compresa pagina wiki). Se non li segui, peggio per te
<pdor> nn devo fare altro?
<niklg3> uff
<pdor> ah be' in tedesco :)
<cristian_c> pdor, ti ho detto di farlo solo in un certo caso, non che lo devi fare
<jester-> niklg3: guarda nella home se c'è .mimetest
<jester-> e la cancelli
<cristian_c> pdor, non è tedesco, sono comandi linux
<jester-> è li che salva
<cristian_c> pdor, ed è la quinta volta che li posto
<niklg3> no non c'è in home
<cristian_c> mobbasta
<jester-> niklg3: è nascosta avendo il . davanti
<pdor> pensavo parlassi in generale non avevo capito che erano cose definitive e sufficienti
<jester-> niklg3: nautilus e pigia control+h
<pdor> cristian_c: poi sembra lo script di jaunty
<niklg3> eh si adesso c'è
<jester-> cancellala
<niklg3> ok
<cristian_c> pdor, aridagli, non è lo script di jaunty
<jester-> e poi riapri o gioco
<cristian_c> pdor, e te l'avevo dimostrato
<cristian_c> pdor, ma tu fai un po' come ti pare
<pdor> pensavo si facesse conversazioone generale in attesa che scaricassi la 13
<jester-> niklg3: le partire e palle varie le salva li dentro se il gioco funza correttamente
<niklg3> sempre lo stesso errore di permessi non riesce a leggere
<niklg3> alcuni file
<pdor> cristian_c: la guida sembrava molto piu complicata che dare 3 comandi
<pdor> pensavo infarinassi e bast
<jester-> niklg3: fa vedere gli errori lanciando da terminale. metti nel pastebin
<cristian_c> !chat | pdor
<ubot-it> pdor: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> !paste | niklg3
<ubot-it> niklg3: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<niklg3> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6231009/
<niklg3> non mi carica la lana
<niklg3> wool
<niklg3> -.-
<niklg3> le texture della mod però si
<jester-> niklg3: secondo me è il gioco non compatibile
<niklg3> -.-
<niklg3> ma se fino a ieri fungeva
<jester-> non è questione di permessi visto che non c'è problema di lettura su quel path
<jester-> niklg3: reinstalla il gioco
<jester-> se fungeva
<niklg3> mi è venuta un idea adesso fotto root :p
<jester-> vedi un po te
<niklg3> jester adesso per esempio non mi cancella la cartella in /home/scrivania mi dice permesso negato
<jester-> niklg3: come trolli ene
<jester-> bene*
<niklg3> quindi secondo me e questione di permessi
<jester-> niklg3: sudo rm -r .mimesticass
<jester-> se hai lanciato con sudo ha fatto cartella di root
<URUS> dove trovo la mia password ssh ubuntu 12.04
<jester-> URUS: cioè?
<jester-> URUS: ssh non ha una pass sua
<URUS> sai la connessione ssh
<URUS> mi chiede ip e pass
<jester-> URUS: la pass dipende dal posto in cui entri
<URUS> ma la password esiste da qualche parte nel hd ?
<URUS> jester-: come sarebbe ?
<pdor> anabe3ton
<jester-> URUS: ssh non ha una pass
<jester-> URUS: se entri nel mio pc chiede la pass mia
<URUS> jester-: eppure me la chiede
<jester-> o un mio key
<jester-> URUS: certo che la chiede
<jester-> ma se non la sai puppi
<URUS> ma ubuntu dove le salva ?
<jester-> URUS: salva cosa
<URUS> la password dai
<jester-> la pss de che
<URUS> della connessione ssh
<jester-> URUS: ti pare che una qualsiasi pass non sia cripatata?
<jester-> URUS: eddai,
<jester-> URUS: ssh non ha una pass
<URUS> si trova nel file ?ssh_host_dsa_key
<jester-> ce l'ha il pc o server che vorrsti craccare
<jester-> e se ua una passkey quella devi avere
<URUS> jester-: ahhaha no te sbagli
<URUS> e tutto mio
<jester-> URUS: allora dagli la tua pass
<URUS> io sto parlando di ubuntu
<URUS> quella del account ?
<jester-> ubot-it: eh
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'eh'
<URUS> quale password ?
<URUS> quale password li devo dare ?
<jester-> URUS: vuoi andare in altro pc TUO ?
<URUS> quella per logarmi come root ?
<URUS> si
<jester-> la pass sarà quella di user
<jester-> e devi avere ssh installato su entrambi e la parta 22 aperta
<URUS> quindi faccio
<URUS> ssh ip
<URUS> e poi la pass root giusto ?
<URUS> sisi la 22 è aperta in tutti e due
<URUS> pdor: ciao
<pdor> ciao :)
<vixxo> buondì, ragazzi qualcuno di voi sà se esiste un tweak o un "interruttore per unity" per attivare e disattivare il proxy di sistema senza passare dal system settings
<mirko_> buon pomeriggio avrei bisogno di un aiuto urgente
<mirko_> grazie!
<vixxo> mirko_, un consiglio: di solito conviene chiedere direttamente esponendo il problema e non chiedere di poter chiedere
<mirko_> ho ubuntu 9.04 il guaio che il mio notebook non accetta usb da avvio e il lettore cd/dvd interno è guasto e dovrei mettere su xubuntu come posso fare?
<URUS> mirko_: sei sicuro che non acetta usb ?
<mirko_> si
<URUS> sd card ?
<nobody_> ciaoooooo
<mirko_> non lo ha
<vixxo> mirko_, hai controllato nel bios ? o semplicemente se metti l'usb non parte
<URUS> mi sembra stranno che non faccia partire sa usb
<URUS> che pc è?
<nobody_> sabete se backtrack 5 r3 è disponibile anche in italiano?
<URUS> nobody_: no ma se intalla la lingua facilmente
<nobody_> ok grazie
<mirko_> è un pc vecchio un compaq evo n1020v
<URUS> nobody_: leggi in privato
<mirko_> ok
<vixxo> mirko_, ho controllato ed effettivamente non pare supportare il boot da usb, ha il lettore floppy ?
<Andrea4> salve... qualcuno mi può aiutare ad aumentare la sensibilità del mio mouse su 12.10 ? Ho provato tutto ma è ancora troppo lento
<mirko_> vixxo pvt
<URUS> mirko_: cmq in rete dicono che si puo , devi creare la usb bottabile e selezionare la pendrive dal bios come periferica primaria di avvio
<vixxo> URUS, sicuro io avevo letto da diverse parti che non sembrava supportarlo
<vixxo> magari ho letto dei post di persone che non sapevano
<URUS> vixxo: mmmmm... e dicono anche che si puo formattare da lettore esterno dvd
<URUS> quindi il usb lo supporta
<vixxo> mirko_, allora ok lo supporta come dice URUS quindi devi andare nel BIOS e impostare l'usb legacy o impostarlo nell'ordine di boot, altrimenti puoi utilizzare il masterizzatore esterno che utilizzi con il cd di ubuntu, penso comunque che sia da pennetta che da masterizzatore devi abilitare dal BIOS
<mirko_> urus ma io adesso ho solo la chiavetta usb
<URUS> mirko_: devi fare la chiavetta con un altro pc
<vixxo> mirko_, masterizzatore o chiavetta è uguale devi comunque abilitarlo dal bios..
<mirko_> con win 8
<URUS> mirko_: segui quello che ti dice vixxo
<URUS> poi prendi un altro pc in prestito
<mirko_> ok
<URUS> e metti windows 8 sulla pendrive
<URUS> puoi usare wintoflash per farlo
<mirko_> io vorrei metterci dentro xubuntu
<vixxo> windows 8 O_o ? perchè lo fai passare attraverso windows URUS ?
<mirko_> nell'altroo pc c'è win 8
<URUS> vixxo: pensavo che voleva installare windows 8 scusa
<vixxo> URUS, penso che mirko_  possa installare unetbootin su windows 8 e con quel programma creare la chiavetta con dentro ubuntu
<vixxo> mirko_, guarda qua ti spiega come creare la pennetta usb da windows http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<URUS> vixxo: sisi
<URUS> avevo capito che voleva installare windows
<vixxo> ok :D
<mirko_> grazie
<mirko_> ci provo
<vixxo> mirko_, di niente :)
<akis24> ciao
<Andrea4> qualcuno ha idea di come posso aumentare la sensibilità del mio mouse su ubuntu 12.10 ?
<marti_gi> ciao a tutti, sto cercando di installare ubuntu sul computer dei miei a fianco a windows xp
<marti_gi> ho masterizzato la iso su usb ma non riesco a fargli fare il boot da lì
<teto_> si puo installare ubunto al posto di snow leopard su mac
<teto_> ubuntu
<thebestneo> jester-, ciao, sono riuscito a creare una cartella nella condivisione
<akis24> marti_gi: devi entrare nel bios e settare avvio da usb
<akis24> teto_:  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UbuntuMacIntel
<teto_> ho gia fatto la procedura, purtroppo ho un errore di boot quando avvio la live su usb, ho un vecchio mac(2007) intel che a questo punto vorrei formattare completamente per mettere la distro 13.04 32bit
<teto_> si puo fare
<teto_> penso di si se funziona in dualboot perchè non solo ubuntu
<teto_> ?
<akis24> teto_:  non conosco mac ..
<imbra> ciao a tutti
<imbra> sono nella c...
<imbra> chi mi aiuta?
<imbra> tok tok
<imbra> scaricato i files di ubuntu ma nn li trovo
<fra_dolcino> imbra, puoi formulare meglio la domanda?
<mibofra> uei ciao fra_dolcino
<imbra> ho avuto un crash da windows e non riparte piu
<imbra> vorrei installare linux
<imbra> dalla home page di ubuntu ho scaricato credo i file necessare per un boot da usb
<imbra> diceva che li avrebbe destinati sul desktop ma nn ci sono
<imbra> e neanche nella cartella doc
<imbra> cosa sto sbagliando?
<imbra> aiutooooooo
<fra_dolcino> ciao mibofra
<imbra> dai fratello
<imbra> un aiutino
<imbra> ok vado sul forum
<pdor> ciao non ce la posso fare come si aggiorna da chiavetta? come a un bimbo di due anni plis :)
<pdor>  che c0' e' di sbagliato in sudo mount -o loop /tmp/file.iso /cdrom?
<maria898> salve nn riesco a capire una cosa io vorrei installare debian sul un pc vecchio volevo capire quali sono le REQUISITI minimi per installarlo
<riccardo> ciao a tutti
<riccardo> una informazione
<riccardo> ho un vecchio pc
<riccardo> girava win98
<riccardo> 5 gb
<riccardo> 1 mega di ram
<riccardo> ho qualche speranza in linux?????
<URUS> riccardo: prova con kolibri os ma non so se è linux
<URUS> è un os scritto interamente in asembly
<URUS> 1.4 mega
<krabador> riccardo, 1 mega di ram?
<URUS> krabador: ma esistono da un mega ?
<krabador> 1mb è impossibile, per 98
<krabador> il minimo era 16mb
<krabador> riccardo, ammettendo che tu ci possa far girare linux, poi vuoi andare su youtube?
<URUS> riccardo: kolibri os non credo sia linux
<URUS> ma è tipo un sperimento che hanno fatto
<riccardo> ma funge
<URUS> funziona si
<URUS> pero vedi te se ti basta per quelo che devi fare
<riccardo> nessun ubuntu o simile puo girare con 5 gb
<riccardo> adesso vedo la ram un secondo
<URUS> daci piu dettagli del pc
<krabador> riccardo, 1mb ram è impossibile
<krabador> riccardo, per win98 il minimo era 16mb
<krabador> riccardo, ubuntu scordatelo
<krabador> riccardo, non è tanto una questione di spazio su hd
<riccardo> compaq presario 92 mb ram anno 2000
<URUS> krabador: e distro come tiny core ?
<infrid> ciao a tutti
<krabador> riccardo, cpu?
<riccardo> amd
<URUS> krabador:  1hz :)
<krabador> riccardo, modello
<riccardo> controllo
<riccardo> asp
<krabador> URUS, non commentare
<URUS> :(
<riccardo> amd k6 tm 3d
<riccardo> non trovo di piu'
<riccardo> sono andato su pannello di controllo sistema
<riccardo> ma non trovo le specifiche hardware del processore
<URUS> da 66 a 570 mhz ce ne sono di quelli
<riccardo> dove lo vedo?
<krabador> riccardo, con un pc del genere puoi installare linux, ma non ubuntu
<URUS> riccardo: magari con everes se funziona con quel windows
<riccardo> mi basta un linux il piu leggero
<riccardo> con win 98 andava bene
<krabador> riccardo, non hai comunque la potenza necessaria per internet in flash
<krabador> come youtube e simili
<riccardo> mi serve per la posta
<riccardo> excell word e un po di internet ma solo tipo crome
<krabador> riccardo, prova puppy linux
<riccardo> ok vado con puppy?
<riccardo> riesco poi a usare un po i fogli di calcolo penso
<krabador> riccardo, ci sono dei programmi per fare lavori da ufficio
<krabador> riccardo, non è pero' garantito che aprano perfettamente i tuoi files
<riccardo> ok
<krabador> riccardo, semplicemente perchè se sono fatti con specifiche proprietarie di excel o word, gli altri non le aprono
<krabador> riccardo, questo non riguarda linux o il tuo pc
<riccardo> si ma tipo openoffice li apre benissimo
<krabador> riccardo, allora non dovresti avere problemi,
<riccardo> puppi linux scarico le iso?
<krabador> riccardo, si
<krabador> riccardo, adesso pero' sei offtopic
<riccardo> quindi?
<krabador> riccardo, se vuoi consigli su come fare, non puoi parlarne qui
<riccardo> ahhh ok scusate
<krabador> riccardo, qui si fa solo supporto ad ubuntu,
<riccardo> perfetto
<riccardo> ho capito grazieeeeeee
<riccardo> siete staati splendidi
<krabador> riccardo, vai su #ubuntu-it-chat
<riccardo> ma questo vedo sulla linguetta sopra
<riccardo> a no scusa manca chat
<Guest71013> aiuto
<massy> se ghe'?
<massy> ehehehe
<Guest71013> ho ubuntu 12.04 ma mio portatile nn mi fa vedere film nolleggiati
<pdor> \A<ahai installato vlc?
<pdor> Guest71013: hai installato vlc?
<krabador> Guest71013, devi installare la libreria libdvdnav e libdvdcss
<pdor> cosa c'e' di sbagliato in sudo mount -o loop /tmp/file.iso /cdrom?
<pdor> non riesco a farlo vedere a synaptic
<Andrea4> qualcuno ha idea di come posso aumentare la sensibilità del mio mouse su ubuntu 12.10 ?
<krabador> Andrea4, la velocità del puntatore?
<Andrea4> krabador: si, ma è già al massimo
<Andrea4> ma ancora non è sufficiente
<Andrea4> penso abbia a che fare coi DPI
<krabador> Andrea4, oltre quello non puoi andare, dal sistema.
<Andrea4> krabador: ma com'è possibile se ho due PC con lo stesso OS dove lo stesso mouse risponde in maniera diversa?
<Andrea4> ci dev'essere un modo per negoziare manualmente i DPI del mouse
<krabador> Andrea4, sempre ubuntu 12.10 e mouse usb?
<krabador> Andrea4, http://askubuntu.com/questions/205676/cant-change-mouse-speed-in-12-10
<Andrea4> krabador: esatto
<Andrea4> krabador: già fatto quella procedura ma anche a 1.0 che e' il valore minimo e' sempre troppo lento
<pdor> jester-: credevo fosse automatico l'aggiornamento da usb non appena inserisci l'usb
<Andrea4> e non posso mettere 0.5 perche' non me lo accetta
<pdor> come avevi detto che si fa?
<pdor> non funzia nemmeno montando l'iso
<pdor> perche' non vedi l'opzione aggiorna al boot?
<pdor> vedo
<oby> buonasera ho un netbook asus  seashell to...vorrei migliorare la risoluzione dello schermo che al momento mi permette solo 800x600con kubuntu 12.04 lts appena installa
<oby> chi mi aiuta?
<krabador> oby, alzare la risoluzione dello schermo potrebbe portarti a rendere invisibile gli oggetti
<guest00563> ciao a tutti e piacere anzitutto
<guest00563> mi rivolgo alla comunità poichè da poco ho installato ubuntu
<oby> si ma ne ho un'altro di netbook uguale è va benissi mo dei driver addizzionali
<guest00563> vorrei sapere se avendo già installato flash player e java cosa accadrebbe se installassi pure ubuntu restricted extras
<guest00563> mi affaccio ad ubuntu provenendo da windows
<guest00563> qualcuno potrebbe darm igentilmente una risposta?
<cristian_c> krabador, ha una scheda video cedarview
<cristian_c> krabador, ecco perché ha 800x600
<cristian_c> driver vesa
<cristian_c> oby, ma non ti avevo detto di eseguire l'upgrade?
<cristian_c> oby, eri sulla 11.10?
<oby> si si ho la 1204 lts
<oby> appena messa
<oby> ho preso la lts cosi almeno sono sicuro che il supporto durera a lungo
<cristian_c> ottimo
<cristian_c> oby, apri il gestore driver aggiuntivi
<Stiwy> Cyaoo a tutti!!
<cristian_c> -,-
<ronnyspd> mi servirebbe un aiuto come facci a sapere quale sda è nstallato ubuntu con il comando sudo fdisk -l ?
<cristian_c> ronnyspd, quante partizioni escono?
<ronnyspd> 7
<ronnyspd> ho un problema perchè devo reinstallare il grub
<cristian_c> ronnyspd, posta pure su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | ronnyspd
<ubot-it> ronnyspd: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ronnyspd> e ma ho un problema ubuntu nn parte perchè ho installato win e mi è partito il grub allora devo fare da live cd
<cristian_c> ronnyspd, appunto
<cristian_c> posta su pastebin
<ronnyspd> come faccio a sapere su quale sda è installato ubuntu con comando sudo fdisk -l ?
<cristian_c> ronnyspd, l'avevi già domandato
<cristian_c> :P
<ronnyspd> si ma si era disconnesso il pc
<ronnyspd> scusate ma su terminale mi esce questo: Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sda1            2048    52430847    26214400   1c  Hidden W95 FAT32 (LBA) /dev/sda2   *    52430848   440922373   194245763    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT /dev/sda3       440924158  1465145343   512110593    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA) Partition 3 does not start on physical sector boundary. /dev/sda5       638490624  1465145343   413327360    7 
<cristian_c> ronnyspd, ma scusa, usa pastebin, no?
<ronnyspd> mi potresti ridare il link grazie e ridomando scusa
<cristian_c> !paste | ronnyspd
<ubot-it> ronnyspd: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ronnyspd> cristian_c, una volta postato la risposta la ricevo sepre in pastebin?
<ronnyspd> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6233165/  mi serve aiuto
<cristian_c> ronnyspd, ci sono delle cose strane
<ronnyspd> tipo?
<cristian_c> cos'è quel w95?
<cristian_c>  /dev/sda1            2048    52430847    26214400   1c  Hidden W95 FAT32 (LBA)
<cristian_c> sopratutto hidden
<ronnyspd> sarà la usb che ho installato il live di ubuntu può essere?
<cristian_c> ronnyspd, non ho capti molto, ma quello è l'hard disk del pc
<cristian_c> *capito
<ronnyspd> ho la recovery di win poi ho win installato e una partizione
<cristian_c>  /dev/sda3       440924158  1465145343   512110593    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<cristian_c> Partition 3 does not start on physical sector boundary.
<cristian_c> questa cosa è strana
<ronnyspd> è una cosa brutta?
<cristian_c> non so
<cristian_c> ronnyspd, quante partizioni primarie hai?
<ronnyspd> ho una che ho installato win e una di ubuntu
<cristian_c> ronnyspd, posta schermata di gparted
<ronnyspd> posso postare uno screenshot?
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> !image | ronnyspd
<ubot-it> ronnyspd: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<lucilla> è  tardi  perchiedere un  aiuto?
<ronnyspd> http://imagebin.org/273603
<cristian_c> lucilla, beh, diciamo che non c'è molta gente sveglia
<lucilla> ok  scusate  allora ma  il  fatto  è  che   il  giorno  sono s empre   al  lavoro
<cristian_c> ronnyspd, sono tre partizioni primarie
<ronnyspd> cristian_c, potrebbe essere quella da 88 gb?
<cristian_c> non due
<cristian_c> ronnyspd, può essere solo una
<ronnyspd> una è la recovery di win
<cristian_c> ronnyspd, ma perché ti interessa?
<cristian_c> quale partizione
<cristian_c> ronnyspd, il grub va installato sul disco, non sulla partizione
<ronnyspd> per ripristinare grub
<ronnyspd> ho letto una guida che dice di sapere su quale sda è installato ubuntu
<ronnyspd> non ho più il dual boot perchè ho reistallato windows
<ronnyspd> come faccio allora mi potresti aiutare?
<cristian_c> ronnyspd, appunto, basta che installi il grub su /sda e sei a posto
<cristian_c> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<cristian_c> ronnyspd, spero che sia la guida del wiki
<cristian_c> :P
<lucilla> quando  esce  lubuntu  13.10  vale  la  pena  di  sostituirlo a  12.04?
<ronnyspd> ma anche qual dice di annotare su quale sda è installato ubuntu
<cristian_c> lucilla, dipende
<cristian_c> lucilla, provalo in live
<cristian_c> ronnyspd, ok, ma vedi il motivo
<cristian_c> ronnyspd, ah, perché devi montare il sistema in chroot
<cristian_c> solo per quel motivo
<cristian_c> ronnyspd, comunque, è sda7
<ronnyspd> scusa  io sono nuovo in ubuntu è sono un po ignorante quindi devo seguire la guida alla lettera?
<cristian_c> ronnyspd, sì, il secondo link
<cristian_c> ronnyspd, alla lettera non proprio
<cristian_c> nel senso: sudo mount /dev/sda7 /mnt
<cristian_c> invece che sda1
<cristian_c> ronnyspd, poi vai con i bind e tutto il resto
<ronnyspd> grazie
#ubuntu-it 2014-10-06
<akis24> giorno
<guest_7777> ciao,per far funzionare la mia usb wi fi philips ho installato ndiswrapper e driver windows come da guida  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Ndiswrapper , funzionava tutto, ma al riavvio del pc non vedo più nelle connessioni la wi fi, forse devo avviare ndiswrapper ad avvio pc? Se sì come procedo?grazie
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<guest_7777> ciao,per far funzionare la mia usb wi fi philips ho installato ndiswrapper e driver windows come da guida http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Ndiswrapper , funzionava tutto, ma al riavvio del pc non vedo più nelle connessioni la wi fi, forse devo avviare ndiswrapper ad avvio pc? Se sì come procedo?grazie
<jester-> guest_7777: hai aggiunto ndiswrapper a /etc/modules?
<guest_7777> no, mi potresti dare il comando esatto?grazie
<jester-> prova a caricarlo a mano con sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<guest_7777> ho scritto sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<guest_7777> adesso vado nella directory etc ?
<jester-> guest_7777: guarda se la wifi è comparsa
<guest_7777> si
<jester-> guest_7777: allora la guida mica l'hai seguita
<guest_7777> cerca di connettersi ma non riesce
<jester-> guest_7777: sudo gedit /etc/modules e in fondo aggiungi ndiswrapper
<jester-> se si connetteva prima non c'è ragione che non lo rifaccia
<guest_7777> mi dice command not found
<guest_7777> non riconosce il comando sudo gedit /etc/modules
<guest_7777> puoi aiutarmi?
<guest_7777> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8505948/
<guest_7777> cerca di collegarsi alla wi fi ma esce messaggio "Connection 'TISCALI' deactivated."
<glpiana> ola
<guest_7777> ciao, ho problemi con la usb wi fi
<glpiana> guest_7777, che problemi?
<guest_7777> ho installato ndiswrapper e driver win per la usb philips, funzionava, ma al riavvio non più
<glpiana> guest_7777, dai il seguente comando in un terminale e posta l'output su pastebin: lsmod
<glpiana> !paste | guest_7777
<ubot-it> guest_7777: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<guest_7777> ok, solo un attimo
<guest_7777> rieccomi
<guest_7777> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8506223/
<glpiana> guest_7777, sudo iwlist scan
<glpiana> guest_7777, se da qualcosa, su pastebin
<guest_7777> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8506253/
<glpiana> guest_7777, rfkill list
<guest_7777> ok, non dà risultati
<glpiana> guest_7777, sudo rmmod ndiswrapper
<guest_7777> nessun cambiamento
<glpiana> guest_7777, poi: sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<glpiana> guest_7777, poi: dmesg | tail
<guest_7777> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8506274/
<glpiana> guest_7777, ndiswrapper -l
<guest_7777> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8506282/
<glpiana> guest_7777, ha un interruttore fisico?
<guest_7777> la usb?
<glpiana> guest_7777, sì
<guest_7777> no
<glpiana> guest_7777, staccala e reinseriscila. poi dmesg | tail
<guest_7777> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8506302/ e mi chiede password KDE
<glpiana> guest_7777, sì, perchè hai memorizzato la password della connessione wifi nel portafogli di kde
<glpiana> ora funziona. provala
<guest_7777> si è collegata, grazie, ma al prossimo riavvio riparte ?
<glpiana> guest_7777, non abbiamo fatto nulla, quindi si comporterà nello stesso modo. secondo me, dopo aver avviato il pc, inserisci la chiavetta. prova subito
<guest_7777> ok, provo immediatamente
<guest_22957> Ciao a tutti, intanto grazie per il gran lavoro che fate. Ho un grosso problema, ho cercato in giro ma soluzioni vere e proprie non ne trovo, uso ubuntustudio ma il difetto lo fa anche con altre distro
<glpiana> guest_22957, che difetto?
<guest_22957> . In sostanza due volte su tre quando accendo il pc mi ritrovo con mouse e tastiera morti, c'è solo il puntatore fisso sullo schermo, devo riavviare e quindi tutto torna a funzionare, iul difetto lo fa sia con tastiera e mouse wireless che  a filo usb
<glpiana> guest_22957, se stacchi l'usb e la reinserisci si ripigliano mouse e tastiera?
<guest_22957> No non si ripigliano
<glpiana> guest_22957, che scheda video hai e che interfaccia usi su ubuntustudio?
<guest_22957> la scheda video è Nvidia orea non ricordo il modello (fascia bassa comunque) ma il difetto lo fa anche con la scheda integrata Intel
<guest_22957> interfaccia cosa intendi?
<guest_7777> ciao, ho riavviato ma la wi fi non c'è nelle connessioni
<glpiana> guest_7777, hai inserito dopo la chiavetta?
<guest_7777> si si
<glpiana> guest_7777, toglila ora e reinseriscila
<glpiana> guest_22957, hai la barra sopra sotto o di fianco?
<guest_7777> non cambia nulla, niente
<glpiana> guest_7777, sudo rmmod ndiswrapper   poi sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<guest_7777> rmmod: ERROR: Module ndiswrapper is not currently loaded
<guest_7777> dopo la prima istruzione mi dà http://paste.ubuntu.com/8506359/
<guest_7777> non carica il modulo
<glpiana> guest_7777, dai il secondo comando
<guest_7777> ok
<glpiana> guest_7777, dammi l'outuput di lsusb
<guest_7777> adesso mi chiede la password come prima
<guest_7777> ha attivato la connessione
<glpiana> guest_7777, vuol dire che sta andando. però così è una menata. dammi lsusb
<guest_7777> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8506366/
<guest_22957> Ho due barre una sotto stile Mac e una sopra
<glpiana> guest_22957, e guest_7777 , torno tra 10 minuti circa
<glpiana> guest_7777, riavvia e prima di fare qualsiasi cosa, dai nel terminale: dmsg | grep ndis
<glpiana> guest_7777, ah, avvia senza chiavetta per il momento
<guest_7777> tolgo la chiavetta?
<glpiana> guest_22957, usi effetti grafici?
<guest_7777> ok
<guest_22957> nessun effetto, solo ciò che è presente di default
<glpiana> guest_22957, appunto, potrebbero essere attivi. in un terminale: ps aux | grep compiz
<glpiana> !paste | guest_22957
<ubot-it> guest_22957: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<guest_7777> dmsg comando non trovato
<glpiana> guest_7777, dmesg
<guest_22957> purtroppo sono su altro pc come faccio?  comunque ho fatto la stringa che ne esce è breve posso postarla?
<guest_7777> non appare nulla
<glpiana> guest_7777, hai ragione, sarà la fame: lsmod | grep ndis
<guest_7777> idem, nulla
<glpiana> guest_22957, quante righe sono?
<guest_22957> un paio
<glpiana> guest_7777, ora inserisci la chiavetta e scrivi, dopo qualche secondo: lsmod | grep ndis
<glpiana> guest_22957, l'ultima alla fine riporta: grep --color=auto compiz, giusto?
<guest_22957> esatto
<glpiana> guest_22957, dimmi com'è il finale della riga precedente
<guest_7777> nulla :(
<glpiana> guest_7777, ok, allora fai così: kdesudo kate /etc/modules
<glpiana> guest_7777, l'ultima riga che leggi cos'è?
<guest_7777> con la chiavetta inserita?
<guest_22957> guarda in realtà espandendo il terminale la line è una sola, comunque  ci sono una serie di numeri
<glpiana> indifferente
<guest_7777> tatiana@tatiana-P5K-SE-EPU:~$
<glpiana> guest_22957, oki, non hai effetti allora
<glpiana> guest_7777, non si è aperto l'editor?
<guest_22957> 916 pts/5 poi dice l'orario
<guest_7777> non capisco
<glpiana> guest_7777, ok, allora fai così: kdesudo kate /etc/modules     <-------------------
<guest_7777> mi ha chiesto password
<glpiana> guest_7777, scrivila
<guest_7777> ha aperto editor kate
<glpiana> guest_7777, copia tutto su pastebin
<guest_7777> arrivo
<guest_7777> sul terminale c'è questo http://paste.ubuntu.com/8506505/
<glpiana> nell'editor
<guest_7777> in modules questo http://paste.ubuntu.com/8506512/
<glpiana> guest_7777, nella riga sopra a "lp", scrivi ndiswrapper
<glpiana> guest_7777, poi salva e riavvia
<guest_7777> ho scritto così http://paste.ubuntu.com/8506518/
<glpiana> guest_22957, la prossima volta che si blocca controlla se la tastiera va premendo caps lock o block num per vedere se si accendono le lucine. se va, premi ctrl+alt+f1 per entrare in console, esegui login testuale
<glpiana> guest_7777, salva e riavvia. prova direttamente con penna inserita
<guest_7777> perfetto, grazie
<guest_22957> non capisco, quindi ogni volta devo fare questa cosa?
<guest_7777> ora l'ha riconosciuta, inserito psw  e connessa
<glpiana> guest_22957, no, è che se si vuole capire cosa si blocca bisogna analizzare la cosa. le sfere di cristallo purtroppo non vanno :D
<guest_7777> fantastico, grazie
<glpiana> guest_7777, oki, a posto
<guest_22957> quindi mi riconnetto in chat quando ho fatto questa cosa?
<guest_7777> ah, io sono sempre la stessa di photorec, ricordi?ho avviato il programma e ha trovato i file sovrascritti
<glpiana> guest_22957, esatto
<glpiana> guest_7777, hai recuperato qualcosa di utile?
<guest_7777> sì, solo che il dvd cd si impalla e non riesce mai a finire di recuperare tutto
<guest_7777> l'avvio testdisk da cd è l'unico modo, giusto?
<guest_7777> cioè con boot da dvd/cd
<guest_22957> ok grazie
<guest_7777> cd live di kubuntu
<glpiana> guest_7777, o inserisci un altro disco rigido con instllato ubuntu e lo fai da lì
<guest_7777> nel pc, non usb giusto?
<guest_7777> se il bios mi permettesse di avviare da usb metterei ubuntu sul disco usb
<guest_7777> ma non lo supporta
<guest_7777> non posso far altro, giusto?
<glpiana> guest_7777, se non puoi fare boot da usb non puoi. magari puoi prendere una versione di lubuntu 12.04 che ci sta su cd. magari quella non si impalla
<guest_7777> perchè è kubuntu ad impallarsi sul dvd?
<guest_7777> e meglio usare un cd?
<guest_7777> già che kubuntu su cd live lo devo impostare su nomodeset...altrimenti non parte
<glpiana> guest_7777, perchè così usi cd e non dvd (primo) e usi una interfaccia leggera (secondo)
<jester-> guest_7777: e non riscrivibile
<guest_7777> perfetto, grazie, seguirò questo altro ottimo consiglio, grazie mille per la pazienza e professionalità ;)
<guest_7777> a presto!
<guest_74057> scusate... Ubuntu funziona anche su macchina virtuale?
<glpiana> guest_74057, in linea di massima sì
<guest_74057> ok grazie
<Guest49352> o seguito i vostri consigli ma il problema persiste
<glpiana> hai provato anche con l'H?
<Guest49352> sempre a riguardo della tastiera e mouse ricordi glpiana?
<glpiana> Guest49352, sì, si blocca del tutto o riesci a passare in console?
<Guest49352> mi chiedo, come posso dare quei comandi che tu dici se la tastiera è morta?
<Guest49352> ora dopo tre riavvii è ricfomparsa, ma non è conceblise una cosa del genere
<maxorso2> ciao, può rispondermi qualcuno?
<glpiana> Guest49352, nel terminale scrivi: uname -a   e incolla qui l'output
<glpiana> !qualcuno | maxorso2
<ubot-it> maxorso2: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<maxorso2> Grazie e scusatemi!
<Guest49352> Linux nik-Inspiron-3847 3.13.0-36-lowlatency #63-Ubuntu SMP PREEMPT Wed Sep 3 21:56:12 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<glpiana> Guest49352, prova un kernel non lowlatency
<maxorso2> Qualcuno può aiutarmi? Vorrei conoscere la procedura per poter mettere le icone delle applicazioni sulla scrivania e lanciarle anche da lì oltre che dalla barra a sinistra. Grazie!
<guest_64016> salve
<guest_64016> voglio scaricare ubuntu e non so che versione scegliere
<guest_63296> salve c'è nessuno?
<guest_63296> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<ExPBoy> !requisiti | guest_63296
<ubot-it> guest_63296: requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<guest_63296> 8gb ram 400 gb liberi su disco e 2.56ghz processore e per il resto tutto ok
<guest_63296> cosa devo fare ora?
<ExPBoy> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Guest49352> me lo avete già consigliato, NON FUNZIONA!!!!
<glpiana> !release | guest_63296 prendi la versione che preferisci
<ubot-it> guest_63296 prendi la versione che preferisci: puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<glpiana> Guest49352, quali versioni hai già rpovato?
<glpiana> *provato
<Guest49352> inoltre come faccio na dire a ubuntu di usare un kernel piuttosto che un'altro in maniera pemanente?
<Guest49352> quelle non Lowlatency più recenti ho provato
<glpiana> Guest49352, una volta che ne trovi uno funzionante ci poniamo il problema di renderlo predefinito. intendevo quali verisoni di ubuntu
<guest_63296> ho scaricato UNetbootin e ho seguito tutte le istruzioni ma non mi trova la pendrive
<Guest49352> versioni di Ubuntu? l'unica disponibile sul sito se non erro, la 14
<Guest49352> sbaglio?
<glpiana> Guest49352, 32 o 64 bit?
<guest_51910> ho chiuso per errore...
<guest_51019> buongiorno, sto scaricando Ubuntu, è un file iso, quindi masterizzerò un cd e presumo che inserendolo nel lettore dvd del mio pc si avvierà e mi chiederà cosa voglio fare, giusto? io vorrei installare ubuntu senza perdere la precedente installazione di win xp, ma prima ancora di fare questo vorrei provare ubuntu da una chiavetta usb, mi date qualch
<guest_51019> e informazione sui miei quesiti?
<glpiana> guest_51019, se fai la chiavetta per provarlo non vedo perchè tu debba poi farne pure il dvd. basta la chiavetta
<glpiana> guest_51019, per la questione windows, in fase di installazione di al sistema di installare di fianco a windows e non di sostituirlo.
<guest_51019> ok, basta la chiavetta, ma il S.O. potrà rimanere sempre sulla chiavetta? e poi..sulla chiavetta ci metto il file iso oppure cosa devo fare, mi sa che iso andrebbe poi convertito in altro file per essere letto..
<glpiana> !usbwin | guest_51019
<ubot-it> guest_51019: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<guest_51910> per la mia tastiera e mouse?  cosa faccio? possibile che sia così complicato?
<guest_51019> ok, ottim suggerimento, grazie, era questo che non riuscivo a capire...in che formato trasferirlo sulla chiavetta, grazie, ritornerò..
<glpiana> guest_51910, ti ho chiesto prima se hai provato la 32 o la 64 bit e non ho ricevuto risposta
<guest_51910> scusa l'ignoranza , ma avendo un processore 64 bit ho installato la 64....
<glpiana> guest_51910, ok. prova la versione 32 bit a questo punto. così vediamo se con quella risolvi. inoltre dicevi di avere una scheda nvidia. hai detto però che anche con l'integrata hai lo stesso problema, giusto?
<guest_51910> si anche con l'integrata, poi scusa se installo ubuntu 32  io ho 8 giga di ram se non erro ne vedrebbe solo3  giusto?
<glpiana> no perchè in linea di massima ti mette il kernel pae
<glpiana> guest_51910, dammi l'utput di lspci
<glpiana> !paste | guest_51910
<ubot-it> guest_51910: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<guest_51910> cioè da terminale cosa devo scrivere?
<glpiana> guest_51910, lspci
<Guest49352> ma bisogna registrarsi? per scaricare l'indirizzo della pagina?
<glpiana> Guest49352, no
<glpiana> Guest49352, che intendi per "scaricare l'indirizzo"?
<Guest49352> e allora non riesco...
<glpiana> Guest49352, che intendi per "scaricare l'indirizzo"?
<Guest49352> postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina cosaa vuol dire?
<Guest49352> questo?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/8507366/
<glpiana> Guest49352, sì. che driver usi per la scheda nvidia?
<Guest49352> gli unici disponibili i nouveau
<Guest49352> ma ripeto il difetto c'è anche con la scheda integrata
<Guest49352> Intel
<glpiana> Guest49352, boh, prova la versione 32 bit e vedi se anche li hai lo stesso problema
<glpiana> Guest49352, prima però fai un check della ram (memory test che trovi nel menu di boot all'avvio del pc)
<Guest49352> scusa ho comprato un processore quad core 64 bit con 8 giga di ram e devo installare la 32 bit?  è plausibile ?
<Guest49352> basta leggere in rete per vedere che è un problema che affligge ubuntu da parecchi anni possibile non si trovi una soluzione?
<glpiana> Guest49352, affligge ubuntu su che hardware da parecchi anni?
<vice_> ciao
<Guest49352> su vari hardware, apposta ho comprato un Dell perchè sapevo fosse compatibile al 100%
<vice_> mi succede che rhythmbox  parte da solo
<glpiana> !dettagli | vice_
<ubot-it> vice_: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<glpiana> Guest49352, controlla la ram intanto
<Guest49352> la Ram è a posto :(....
<glpiana> Guest49352, ripeto, fai un controllo della ram. certo richede un po' di tempo, ma dubito che tu guardandola o anche solo pensandola possa stabilire se i tuoi banchi di ram sono a posto o meno
<glpiana> Guest49352, se non vuoi controllarla, se non vuoi provare con la versione 32 bit e vuoi solo lamentarti con me perchè ahi speso soldi per un enormità di pc che si blocca non so che dirti
<Guest49352> non volevo dirlo ma con win...  installato di serie tutto funzionava  quindi presumo che l'harware comporesa la ram sia a posto,  sbaglio?
<glpiana> Guest49352, come vuoi tu. ciao
<Guest49352> non mi lamento, faccio delle domande e ripeto non è uno spreco usare un'hardware come il mio con una versione limitante come la 32 bit?
<glpiana> Guest49352, noncapisco perchè. non sfrutteresti comunque il processore? non useresti comunque la ram? perchè dici che è limitante? in cosa lo è?
<Guest49352> lo chiedo a te! ricordi siete voi il supporto, io sono un utilizzatore  ;)
<glpiana> -.-
<Guest49352> è una domanda...nello specifico utilizzo gimp e darkroom professionalmente non credi girerebbero più lentamente?  se così fosse  piuttosto mi tengo il difetto della tastiiera
<Guest49352> dfarktable volevo dire...
<Guest49352> nulla?
<glpiana> Guest49352, come posso risponderti? non ho il tuo pc sotto mano, non ci ho installato sopra i due sistemi e non l'ho provato con il sofware di cui parli. l'unico che può fare queste prove sei tu.
<glpiana> o mi spedisci il tuo pc, ma ne riparliamo pooi tra una quidicina di giorni :D
<glpiana> Guest49352, comqunue leggi qui: http://www.darktable.org/2012/03/darktable-and-memory/
<glpiana> e fai il test della ram
<guest_51910> ok, comunque auspico che in future versioni di ubuntu il problema venga risolto di default. Grazie
<glpiana> adesso lo dico agli sviluppatori. sciocchini tra l'altro a non averlo già risolto nelle versioni precedenti, sti scansafatiche!
<guest_51910> comunque, l'articolo che hai linkato, dice che è meglio usare la 64 bit...
<guest_51910> Tutti rilevanti distribuzioni Linux offrono la libera scelta di installare un 32 bit o una versione a 64 bit, senza costi aggiuntivi. È anche possibile eseguire i vecchi file binari a 32 bit su un Linux a 64 bit. L'unica cosa che dovete fare: investire un po 'di tempo nella migrazione. Alla fine si consiglia vivamente di passare a una versione a 64
<guest_51910>  bit di Linux. Non c'è molto buon motivo, non fare questo passo.
<guest_51910> Tutti rilevanti distribuzioni Linux offrono la libera scelta di installare un 32 bit o una versione a 64 bit, senza costi aggiuntivi. È anche possibile eseguire i vecchi file binari a 32 bit su un Linux a 64 bit. L'unica cosa che dovete fare: investire un po 'di tempo nella migrazione. Alla fine si consiglia vivamente di passare a una versione a 64
<guest_51910>  bit di Linux. Non c'è molto buon motivo, non fare questo passo.
<krabador> con più di 4 GB di ram si, ma non tutte le applicazioni ne beneficiano
<glpiana> guest_51910, l'ho letto, non c'è bisogno di incollarlo qui
<guest_51910> se l'hai letto e visto che dice la stessa cosa che dicevo io da perfetto "profano"  perchè mi dici di leggere? o fai dello spirito?
<guest_51910> certo quando non si sa cosa rispondere si va via.....è la quarta volta che chiedo aiuto per questo problema e finisce sempre così, ma non converrebbe dire.  Non sappiamo come fare!!
<jester-> guest_51910: non ho seguito, che problema hai
<nemaja> Ciao a tutti...ho eseguito su un terminale ./configure make e sudo make install per installare nasm ma come faccio a usarlo?
<krabador> nemaja, inizia a scrivere iniziali del nome dell'eseguibile, premi tab
<krabador> vedi se appare
<krabador> lo scrivi correttamente
<krabador> lo mandi
<krabador> ed amen
<nemaja> sul terminale_
<nemaja> ?
<elika1956> da una settimana non riesco più a stampare malgrado il sistema "vede" la mia stampante (epson stylus dx 6000 multifunzione)
<vmorri> salve a tutti
<Mikuntu> Gentile staff di Ubuntu, vi metto a disposizione delle immagini per farvi capire quale è il mio problema
<Mikuntu> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/S6hQR5vGTIKcM2sqVs4q https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/K6a0VASMKK4eeKEh9w2L https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/gTQj8TNXS9S8xumIG7FT https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/oJwJeREQ0WFg0tPfupAk
<jester-> egregio Mikuntu se non descrive il problema dalle immagini si presume e basta
<Mikuntu> come potrete vedere da tali immagini scattate in kubuntu live, ho un problema a capire come mai non riesco a fare l'installazione del sistema operativo
<jester-> Mikuntu: non hai spazio libero
<jester-> Mikuntu: non hai opzione installa accanto a winzoz?
<Mikuntu> jester, mi perdoni, al di là di spazio libero, perchè il programmino non mi riconosce l'hd??
<Mikuntu> ho due hd da 500 gb ok, su uno c'è WIN7, sull'altro ci voglio Kubuntu
<Mikuntu> capisce Jester?
<jester-> Mikuntu: perchè devi arrivare la partizionamento
<jester-> a qul punto scegli altro
<jester-> e vedrai i 2 hd
<jester-> poi bisodgna vedere come è messo il secondo
<Mikuntu> jester, ti spiego un attimo cosa è successo, seguimi
<Mikuntu> su un Maxtor da 500 gb montavo Win7, su un SEAGATE sempre da 500gb vuoto, volevo montare kubuntu o una qualsiasi distro linux, seguimi
<jester-> Mikuntu: devi andare a vanti fino ad arrivare la partizionamento
<Mikuntu> ieri ho ascoltato il consiglio di un amico e ho lasciato tutti e due i hdd attaccati alla mia scheda madre ASUS p5q/epu, e quando ho lanciato linux ubuntu da pennetta usb, il sistema di installazione vedeva solo l'hd con montato WIN7, segui
<jester-> li vedrai delle iopzioni
<Mikuntu> il problema è che la finesttra che ti ho mostrato non mi fa andare avanti
<jester-> Mikuntu: se installato correttamente lo vedel se non lo vede è installato male
<vice_> @ubot-it  poco fa si è bloccato il sistema ed ho dovuto riavviare... non faceva più niente.. al iavvio sembra funzionare dinuovo tutto bene
<jester-> Mikuntu: clicca vanti e aspetta
<vice_> ciao jester
<Mikuntu> JESTER: cosa è installato male intendi, il file iso sulla penna usb?
<jester-> Mikuntu: se non arrivi la partizionamento come fai a dire che non vede entrambi gi hd
<Mikuntu> allora, se clicco su installa kubuntu e scelgo italiano, mando avanti e mi chiede se ho abbastanza spazio su hd con le due spunte in verde, mando avanti, la schermata successiva è quella relativa alla partizione che come dici tu deve uscire, ma anziche uscire mi da errore
<jester-> che errore
<Mikuntu> ti rimando la pagina
<Mikuntu> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/X0i3KnZnSgOUAhq5XDrJ
<jester-> Mikuntu: hai controllato md5sum della isoprima di scriverla?
<jester-> Mikuntu: facile che sia errore nell iso e di conseguenza nell'installer
<Mikuntu> ho fatto questi xontrolli e credimi, nessun errore
<Mikuntu> tutte le iso scaricATE COMBACIANO PERFETTAMETNE
<jester-> Mikuntu: rifatta la  usb?
<jester-> Mikuntu: 14.04 vero?
<Mikuntu> Jester: con il programma linxpendrive
<Mikuntu> Jester: certamente l'ultima versione
<jester-> Mikuntu:  fallo da winz
<jester-> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<Mikuntu> jester: cos'è winz?
<jester-> windows
<Mikuntu> Jester, ma è quello che ho fatto da win /
<jester-> [17:45:23] <Mikuntu> Jester: con il programma linxpendrive
<jester-> non è quello che ti ho lincato
<Mikuntu> io ho caricato quello che mi hai postato http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) e ho installato il file iso sulla pennetta
<Mikuntu> aspetta
<Mikuntu> identico
<Mikuntu> ce l'ho già
<jester-> Mikuntu: va bè vedi un po te. se ritieni che l'installer sia a posto il problema allora riguarda uno degli hd che non è ok
<vice_> quando selezioni una cartella la evidenzia con un colore arancio... e possibile sceglierne uno diverso?
<Mikuntu> ma se li collego entrambi me ne vede solo uno
<jester-> vice_: cambiando tema
<vice_> ok di defoult ubuntu 14.04 ne ha due uno scuro e uno chiaro ma entrambi usano l'arancio... esistono altri temi?
<jester-> Mikuntu: appunto, quello morto o collegato male non lo vede
<jester-> Mikuntu: sata?
<jester-> i IDE
<Mikuntu> si sata, ma ide che vuol dire?
<jester-> altro tipo di hd vecchio tipo
<jester-> ha attacchi differenti
<vice_> quello con la spinottiera grande
<Mikuntu> jester, ma se sono entrambi sata e se li collego, e me ne vede uno solo che faccio?
<jester-> che è meglio della sata
<jester-> e nel bios devi settare di conseguenza
<vice_> jester- esistono altri temi ufficiali?
<jester-> vice_: guarda nel center
<Mikuntu> negli hd sono collegatri due cavi, uno rosso e l'altro quello che da corrente
<jester-> cerca theme
<vice_> ha.. ok
<jester-> Mikuntu: i cavi sono uguali?
<jester-> o uno è largo e piatto
<Mikuntu> Jester, allora tutti e due gli hd hanno uqesta cavetteria, quello rosso piatto che va dal hd al scheda madre e quello della corrente
<jester-> Mikuntu: quanti cm sono larghi
<Mikuntu> 7 mm
<Mikuntu> circa
<jester-> ok al boot il bios li vede entrambi?
<Mikuntu> jester, certo
<Mikuntu> jester, sempre se sono collegati entrambi
<jester-> allora non c'è motivo che non li veda
<Mikuntu> ma se io ne stacco uno?
<jester-> ma se da errore i casi sono 2: installer con erroi o hd non ok
<vice_> a me è capitato che non installa x che manca poko x rompersi
<jester-> Mikuntu: non è che istalli la 14.10?
<Mikuntu> ti posso spiegare una cosa JESTER,
<Mikuntu> JESTER, ULTIMA VERSIONE 14.04
<jester-> Mikuntu: da prova ubuntu gparted lo vede?
<Mikuntu> é il tecnico dei computer che mi ha detto ti tenere gli hd separati per ubuntu
<vice_> io ne ho due è li uso separati
<Mikuntu> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/6KmbE1pwSOidA6AaLiPr
<Mikuntu> jester lo vede, ma quello da 500 gb, non la pennina da 8 gb
<vice_> anche la penna da 8gb
<jester-> Mikuntu: il consiglio è giusto ma se parted non ne vede uno = è bacato o non alimentato o collegato male
<Mikuntu> si, ma a me interessa quello da 500
<Mikuntu> e boh, faccio una prova e poi sentirò il tecnico dei pc
<jester-> infatti l'installer mentre fa lo scan da errore
<Mikuntu> Jester, dai faccio una prova e poi, se dovesse andrmi male, vado dal tecnico dei pc
<Mikuntu> Grazie
<sauro> ciao a tutti......
<vice_> ciao
<Mikuntu> Jester: ci sei ancora??
<jester-> eh
<Mikuntu> Jester: Ecco, adesso sono in live con tutti i due hd collegati,
<jester-> Mikuntu: quello dove devi metterci il sistema è partizionato?
<Mikuntu> nella pagina di installazione e cioè questa
<Mikuntu> Jester adesso te la invio
<Mikuntu> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/RtOKMzlTiO0UxmCLbgGw
<Mikuntu> mi da solo un HD dei due
<jester-> Mikuntu: hai impastato raid nel bios?
<jester-> mica devi fare un raid
<Mikuntu> Jester, spiegami dove trovo la voce raid nel bios
<Mikuntu> Grazie
<jester-> Mikuntu: setta manuale va
<jester-> o fai danni
<jester-> Mikuntu: poi fai vedere cosa vede in manulae
<Mikuntu> JESTER: aspetta se setto manuale mi da due nomi uguali
<Mikuntu> Jester, adesso ti dico
<jester-> fai la foto
<Mikuntu> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/TKqo15dLRqGeI1D6n5ub
<jester-> Mikuntu: non vede 2 hd
<jester-> e hai settato raid nel bios
<jester-> va minga ben
<Mikuntu> spiegami come devo togliere dal bios raid
<jester-> Mikuntu: non solo tutti uglai i bios entra e vedi se c'è qualcosa riferito a riad e setta usare con ide o sata
<Mikuntu> Jester: lo so che non sono tutti uguali, ma sotto che voce trovo il controllo raid??
<Mikuntu> Jester, perché ti spiego, Win7 non vede i dischi in raid
<jester-> Mikuntu: è da impostare giusto nel bios.  fai iun load defualt setup
<Mikuntu> ok
<Mikuntu> ci provo per l'ennesima volta
<Mikuntu> eh, jester, grazie
<guest_33270> Salve, c'é qualcuno che mi puo' dare una mano ?
<guest_33270> Ho bisogno di un aiutino con l'ultima versione di Ubuntu
<cybernova> !qualcuno | guest_33270
<ubot-it> guest_33270: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<guest_33270> praticamente sul mio pc windows avevo tolto il lettore dvd e ci avevo messo un bay che mi ha permesso di inserirci un hd... li tengo tutti i files, da windows mi rileva l'hd, mentre da ubuntu no... non c'é un modo per leggerle il mio hd anche da Ubuntu ?
<cybernova> guest_33270, da termianale: sudo fdisk -l
<cybernova> !paste | guest_33270
<ubot-it> guest_33270: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<guest_33270> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8508921/
<cybernova> guest_33270, non hai copiato l'intero output manca quello di /dev/sdc
<guest_33270> scusa
<guest_33270> ecco
<guest_33270> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8508935/
<guest_29626> ciao posso chiedere riguardo un problema?
<jester-> !chiedi | guest_29626
<ubot-it> guest_29626: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<cybernova> guest_33270, ...manca ancora comunque, qual'è il disco che non riesci a vedere? quello da 160 GB, da 500 GB o quello da 32 GB?
<guest_33270> 500
<cybernova> guest_33270, come fai a vederlo da winz se quel disco ha filesystem ext4?
<guest_58663> Buonasera
<cybernova> guest_33270, cioè come fai a vedere i file presenti interni ad esso?
<guest_33270> non so
<guest_33270> ma lo vedo
<guest_58663> volevo sapere se ubuntu 14.04 supporta touch screen
<guest_33270> risorse del pc e lo vedo come Data
<cybernova> guest_33270, e vedi dentro tutti i file?
<guest_33270> sisi
<cybernova> guest_33270, dai da terminale il comando: mount
<cybernova> !paste | guest_33270
<ubot-it> guest_33270: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<guest_58663> mi ha regalato un pc all in one dell asus ho touch screen supporta
<guest_29626> Ho installato lubuntu , pensavo di averla installato su usb, ma tolgo la pennetta e parte lo stesso! ora il problema è che non riesco in nessun modo a tornare su windows!ho provato dal bios (apparte il fatto che adesso non parte piu) a mettere windows boot manager al primo posto ma non cè verso! l'unica cosa che mi è venuta in mente è disinstallare
<guest_29626>  temporaneamente lubuntu , ma come faccio a disinstallare lubuntu da lubuntu?
<nicknam> scusate ho un problemino con freenet praticamente si auto avvia all'avvio di ubuntu precise 12.04
<nicknam> nn riesco ad ucciderlo...
<cybernova> guest_29626, lubuntu non lo puoi disinstallare, non è un'applicazione, se hai cancellato l'intero hard disk puoi salutare winz
<guest_29626> cè un modo per tornare in windows?
<nicknam> è un processo java...
<cybernova> guest_29626, reinstallandolo magari, per sicurezza torna da live e posta in canale uno screen di gparted
<guest_33270> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8508994/
<cybernova> guest_33270, guarda che hai tutti i filesystem montati, li vedi tutti, /dev/sdb che l'hard disk da 500 GB che dici di non vedere è dove è installato ubuntu
<krabador> nicknam, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/VelocizzareBoot
<krabador> qui puoi vedere cosa togliere
<krabador> e come
<guest_29626> spero non sia successo che lubuntu mi ha preso  il posto di windows
<nicknam> grazzie.....vado a vedere......
<cybernova> guest_29626, se non ti parte più winz è possibile che sia così
<jester-> guest_29626: se hai scelto usa l'intero disco winz te lo sei fottuto
<guest_29626> cos è winz?
<cybernova> windows
<guest_33270> Quindi come faccio a vedere i miei files?
<jester-> acronimo di windows
<guest_33270> avevo una cartella chiamata Music, ma non la trovo...
<nicknam> krabador - ma io credo ke sia uno script in java
<krabador> nicknam, se parte all'avvio
<krabador> qualcosa lo fa partire
<krabador> togli quel qualcosa
<jester-> non si è messo da solo
<nicknam> ps, top e company mi segnalano java
<cybernova> guest_33270, guarda sotto /media/mox ma quello che dici di non vedere è montata alla radice perchè è lo stesso ubuntu che stai utilizzando ora
<jester-> nicknam: se parte al boot è un servizio o un demone che hai installato tu
<jester-> e se non sai tu che minghia è
<guest_33270> Non ci sono
<guest_29626> tipo un mese fa avevo installato ubuntu MALE quindi non partiva, poi un po di giorni fa per scuola ho installato lubuntu bene, lho installato in usb live con il programma linux usb live creator,, quindi è molto strano perche se lubuntu sta su pennetta , quando faccio partire il comp senza pennetta, lubuntu parte lo stesso, forse quel vecchio ubuntu
<guest_29626>  installato male è rinato haha bo
<guest_33270> Dentro a /media/mox c'é solo una cartella chiamata in modo strano, ma vedo che dentro ci sta dov'é installato windows
<nicknam> jester - no, probabilmente è uno script generato dopo l'installazione di freenet
<nicknam> mi mangia 150MB di ram !!
<jester-> nicknam: eh togli sto freenet
<nicknam> come faccio ???
<jester-> eh 150 mb di tram è una enormità adesso
<nicknam> nemmeno con purge
<jester-> nicknam: come lo hai installato lo togli
<nicknam> è....tu conosci freenet ?
<jester-> no
<nicknam> meglio....
<jester-> non è roba da repo ubuntu
<guest_29626> poi sapete per caso come installare itunes su lubuntu? che non me lo fa installà
<krabador> nicknam, guarda in /etc/rc.local
<jester-> guest_29626: itunes non esiste per linux
<guest_29626> non esiste modo per installarlo?
<jester-> c'è solo per mac e winz
<nicknam> thank's krabador.....vado a vedere
<jester-> guest_29626: virtualizzare winz o provare con wine
<krabador> guest_29626, puoi provare ad emularlo , con wine, ma non ci sono molte possibilità che funzioni
<krabador> !wine ! guest_29626
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<krabador> !wine |  guest_29626
<ubot-it> guest_29626: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine
<guest_42630> ciao a tutti!
<krabador> guest_29626, https://appdb.winehq.org/
<guest_33270> Non riesco a capire dove trovare i miei files
<krabador> guest_33270, fa partire un supporto di installazione , selezioni "prova ubuntu senza installare"
<guest_42630> si può installare ubuntu da windows? (su altro disco fisico diverso da quello in cui c'è win)
<nicknam> rc.local = exit0 !!!!
<krabador> guest_33270, una volta che ha caricato, provi a montare il disco
<guest_29626> grazie l'ultima domanda è: cosa mi consigliate di fare per tornare in windows? quando apro il bios cè anche windows boot manager questo significa che non me lo ha fottuto windows vero? ci sarà un modo per tornarci?
<krabador> e vedi quello che c'è dentro
<krabador> guest_29626, consulta il manuale del notebook
<krabador> e la documentazione win, per sapere come ripristinare windows
<krabador> guest_42630, se hai un altro disco , installa direttamente ubuntu li' dentro
<guest_42630> krabador: si ma devo riavviare...
<guest_42630> ??
<guest_42630> ossia lo devo fare al boot?
<guest_42630> o lo posso fare direttamente da windows?
<guest_33270> Quindi che posso fare?
<krabador> guest_42630, semplicemente fai partire il supporto di installazione
<krabador> guest_42630, segui la procedura di installazione
<guest_42630> ok
<guest_42630> grazie
<krabador> guest_42630, con tutti i dischi connessi
<guest_33270> krabdor, cioé ?
<guest_33270> scusa ma sono nuovo su Ubuntu
<krabador> moksudXp, scusa, hai pasticciato con ubuntu, e non trovi i tuoi filem giusto ?
<moksudXp> non ho pasticciato
<guest_42630> krabador: perchè avevo gia provato tempo fa ad installarlo ma ho avuto dei problemi nella scelta del disco al boot con windows
<moksudXp> l'ho appena installato
<moksudXp> allora, ti spiego bene da capo...
<krabador> moksudXp, non so cosa hai fatto
<krabador> guest_42630, hai uefi nel pc?
<guest_42630> krabador: non so nenanche cosa sia...
<moksudXp> Io ho un pc con un SSD e ho staccato il lettore dvd per metterci un Bay che mi permette di mettere un HD, Windows é installato su SSD, mentre per i file dati uso l'hd, unità D, chiamato Data.... Ora ho installato Ubuntu da USB, e vorrei riuscire a vedere i files in Data
<krabador> guest_42630, allora, molto semplicemente fai partire il supporto di isntallazione, dvd o pendrive che sia, in boot, selezioni l'installazione, o prova senza installare e poi l'installazioneo
<krabador> guest_42630, ma solo dopo esserti assicurato che ci siano tutti i dischi installati
<krabador> guest_42630, al che selezioni "installa a fianco di win" tra le opzioni di installazione che appariranno
<guest_42630> ok
<krabador> guest_42630, oppure "altro " imposti a mano la partizione in cui installare ubuntu, e ti assicuri che il bootloader si installi nel disco di win
<krabador> moksudXp, da questa ubuntu che hai installato , apri il terminale
<krabador> manda sudo fdisk -l
<moksudXp> si, ora sono su ubuntu
<guest_85395> ho un problema con installazione di un dispositivo di firma digitale
<moksudXp> fatto, tieni: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8509166/
<cristian_c> guest_85395, parli di un lettore di smart card?
<guest_85395> si
<cristian_c> guest_85395, spiega bene cosa devi fare
<jester-> guest_85395: tipo carta servizi?
<krabador> moksudXp, se hai installato ubuntu, in /dev/sdb e li' era la tua famosa cartella Data
<krabador> adesso è un lontano ricordo
<guest_85395> è un token smart card viene letto come volume ma non come smart card
<moksudXp> seriamente ?
<jester-> guest_85395: hai una foto da far vedere?
<jester-> o un link?
<moksudXp> ma a me non mi ha fatto scegliere dove installarlo... lo volevo installare su ssd...
<krabador> moksudXp, si, /dev/sdb è il 500gb , se li dentro era "data" hai sovrascritto tutto
<jester-> guest_85395: lettore smartcard tipo crs c'è il giringiro
<krabador> moksudXp, fa scegliere dove installare, è un passo cruciale dell'installazione
<moksudXp> non me l'ha fatto scegliere
<moksudXp> senno avrei scelto ssd
<guest_85395> ho installato Namirial
<jester-> moksudXp: lo ha fatto ma sei stato poco attento
<moksudXp> aspetta, arrivo tra 5 minuti
<krabador> moksudXp, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Standard?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=install_03_precise.png
<sauro> buonasera a tutti
<sauro> Ho installato 14.04 su un dell latitude e6420, ma rilevo uno strano malfunzionamento di mouse e touchpad. Mi spiego: a volte, ed in modo apparentemente casuale, il mouse non riesce ad attivarsi spostando il puntatore tra diverse finestre o aree di Unity. Per renderlo nuovamente attivo, occorre utilizzare il tasto destro del touchpad (ogni volta che
<sauro>  si cambia finestra).
<sauro> .....da live funziona regolarmente.......
<akis24> sera
<Manuz> ciao
<nino> ho tolto le password nl file /etc/ssh/ssh_config ma mi chiede sempre la password che debbo fare, come faccio per cambiarla allunico user nino1
<nino> quale fine debbo editare per cambiare la passvord, me la chiede e mi dice sempre sbagliata, malgrado la abbia tolta nel file di configurazione
<nino> quale file debbo .....
<Moksudxxp> Ho installato ubuntu sopra lhd che usavo per i miei dati... Esiste un modo per recuperare i miei files?
<akis24> nino dai un occhiata qui http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=476862
<nino> ok grazie ora vedo
<guest_44851> Ho installato linux sul mio hd dove cerano i dati... Esiste un modo per recuperare i miei files?
<cristian_c> guest_44851, non avevi parlato prima con jester e krabador?
<sauro> Ho installato 14.04 su un dell latitude e6420, ma rilevo uno strano malfunzionamento di mouse e touchpad. Mi spiego: a volte, ed in modo apparentemente casuale, il mouse non riesce ad attivarsi spostando il puntatore tra diverse finestre o aree di Unity. Per renderlo nuovamente attivo, occorre utilizzare il tasto destro del touchpad (ogni volta che
<sauro>  si cambia finestra).
<nicknam> risolto: remove_chronjob.sh !!!!
<nino> ho creato le chiavi per ssh sia pubbliche che privata, ma quando le vado a copiare sul remoto con ssh-copy-id user@hostremoto mi da errore, se digito ssh user@hortremoto mi chiede la password, se potete un chairimente
<cristian_c> sauro, cosa intendi con 'attivo'?
<cristian_c> nino, qual'è la domanda?
<guest_66693> buonasera a tutti ..ho un problema con wireshark,da terminale il messaggio è il seguente:(wireshark:4841): Gtk-WARNING **: Theme parsing error: gtk-widgets.css:3274:48: Expected ',' in color definition
<guest_66693> (wireshark:4841): IBUS-WARNING **: The owner of /home/mauro/.config/ibus/bus is not root!
<guest_66693> ^Cmauro@mauro-Laptop:~$ sudo wireshark
<guest_66693> [sudo] password for mauro:
<guest_66693> (wireshark:5047): Gtk-WARNING **: Theme parsing error: gtk-widgets.css:3274:48: Expected ',' in color definition
<guest_66693> (wireshark:5047): IBUS-WARNING **: The owner of /home/mauro/.config/ibus/bus is not root!
<sauro> cristian_c, intendo che non esegue nessuna azione al clic sia del tasto dx che sx............
<nino> vorrei utilizzare ssh per controllare una altro computer ma non riesco ad entrare, ho configurato il server senza password, ma nulla sono entrato una volta e la volta successiava nulla ingresso vietato allora ho fetto le chiavi .........
<cristian_c> sauro, da quando riscontri questo problema?
<cristian_c> nino, e....
<nino> da lla seconda volta che sono entrato, la prima tutto ok
<cristian_c> nino, ottieni dei messaggi di errore?
<nino> no mi dice solo ERROR
<nino> se cerco di entrare con ures@hostremoto mi chiede la password
<sauro> cristian_c; da subito dopo l´ínstallazione. Ma non si manifesta sempre...........
<cristian_c> nino, ok, e l'hai digitata?
<cristian_c> sauro, e in live lo riscontri pure?
<nino> la prima volta che ho installato e configurato ssh_config sono entrato poi non più, oggi ho cancellato tutti i file di configurazione lato user che sono nella cartella nino e nulla, ho fatto le chiavi pubbòliche e scegliento per questo una privata nulla
<sauro> cristian_c; ho provato in live per 60 min. e funziona tutto regolarmente..........
<cristian_c> nino, puoi postare l'output su pastebin?
<cristian_c> sauro, ok
<nino> come debbo fare che non mi ricordo
<cristian_c> !paste | nino
<ubot-it> nino: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<nino> non so se è arrivato qualcosa
<cristian_c> sauro, hai già scritto su chiedi, ho notato
<cristian_c> nino, posta il link in canale
<nino> ho postato ma non so come scegliere il canale
<nino> per postarlo su Ubuntu-it come debbo fare
<cristian_c> nino, come ho scritto prima, posta il link al paste
<cristian_c> altrimenti non vediamo nulla
<nino> l'ho fatto , ho fatto copia e incolla poi cliccato su paste e mi sembra partito ma done non so non so il canale ora riprovo
<nino> mi dice questo : Paste from nino at Mon, 6 Oct 2014 20:03:47 +0000
<cristian_c> nino, ripeto, posta l'indirizzo del paste qui in canale
<cristian_c> altrimenti lo vedi solo tu il paste
<nino> no ho capito ma riprovo
<akis24> nino: copia indirizzo della pagina che si è aperta qui in canale ....
<cristian_c> nino, beh, non ci stai mostrando nulla
<nino> ho capito, scusate un attimo che se riesco faccio quello che mi dite
<sauro> cristian_; si, sono anche su "chiedi".......devo risolvere questo problema perché é molto fastidioso.......
<nino> ora lo ho copiato sulla pagina , se pigio su paste mi sembtra che parte ma non so non mi compare nientaltro che quello che ho scritto più grande ed a pagina intera
<nino> riprovo vediamo che mi dice
<nino> faccio qui :nino@nino-ub-12:~$ ssh-keygen -t dsa
<nino> Generating public/private dsa key pair.
<nino> Enter file in which to save the key (/home/nino/.ssh/id_dsa):
<nino> Enter passphrase (empty for no passphrase):
<nino> Enter same passphrase again:
<cristian_c> sauro, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1756166
<guest_29839> Ciao ,
<guest_29839> Avrei bisogno di aiuto, se per caso qualcuno mi può dare una mano ?
<akis24> !aiuto | guest_29839
<ubot-it> guest_29839: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<guest_29839> Io, sto provando ubunti
<akis24> e fin qui ci siamo guest_29839 .. la domanda sarebbe ?
<guest_29839> Ubuntu su il computer, tutto apposto fino a un certo punto che il computer mi chiede login pero non poso fare con il solito usernam che usavo sul windows
<guest_29839> Che cosa dovrei fare
<akis24> guest_29839: hai installato ubuntu su hard-disk ?
<guest_29839> No, lo sto provando da un USB
<nino> sono tornato, si capisce qualcosa
<cristian_c> guest_29839, sono nome utente e password che hai impostato durante l'installazione del sistema
<cristian_c> ah, ok
<cristian_c> guest_29839, non dovrebbe apparire la schermata di login, in live
<akis24> guest_29839: se lo provi da usb non ti chiede nulla si avvia e arriva fino alla fine
<akis24> ops
<cristian_c> guest_29839, quale file iso hai scaricato e da dove?
<guest_29839> Non sei unico che mi dice cosi pero lo fa
<guest_29839> Qualcun altro lo a fato
<cristian_c> nino, per piacere utilizza un servizio di paste per l'output superiore a tre righe
<sauro> cristian_c; grazie per il link. Lo stó esaminando........
<guest_29839> Durata mente dal sito ubuntu
<akis24> nino: hai dato passphrase hai messo qualcosa ? oppure lasciata vuota ?
<nino> non ti mettere a ridere ma non ci riesco a me sembra che tutto vada bene ma in realta non arriva nulla da nessuna parte ora riprovo
<cristian_c> guest_29839, non sei italiano?
<sauro> cristian_c; a tuo parere, siccome tutti i drivers si riferiscono ad Ubuntu 10.10 , in 14.04 non dovrebbero essere giá aggiornati?
<guest_29839> Eeee no
<guest_29839> Scusa
<guest_29839> Direttamente
<guest_29839> Dal sito
<akis24> nino devi imparare a usare pastebin non copiare in canale il bot ti mette fuori
<cristian_c> sauro, hai provato sul sito di dell?
<nino> mi ero arrabiato, adosso ho riaperto postbin messo mio nome incollata il testo sulla pagina e sotto c'è paste, che ho sempre pigiato, ora che debbo fare per scegliere canale Ubuntu-it
<cristian_c> guest_29839, di quale nazionalità sei?
<guest_29839> Rumeno
<akis24> nino se hai premuto paste si apre altra pagina giusto ?
<cristian_c> nino, ti è stato detto di innumerevoli volte di postare l'indirizzo della pagina qui in canale
<guest_29839> Pero in Romania non mi risponde nessuno
<nino> prima si apriva la stessa pagina più grande e basta
<nino> ora riprovo a pigiare paste un'altra volta
<akis24> nino esatto quandosi apre lapagina grande copi l'indirizzo di quella pagina qui in canale
<cristian_c> guest_29839, in che senso?
<sauro> cristian_c; si, sono sul sito dell relativo ai drivers ubuntu...........
<nino> si è aperta praticamente la stessa pagina con sopra scritto : Paste from nino at Mon, 6 Oct 2014 20:26:50 +0000
<cristian_c> sauro, hai inserito il codice?
<cristian_c> identificativo
<cristian_c> nino, non siamo indovini
<cristian_c> nino, se vuoi mostrarci il paste, bene
<cristian_c> altrimenti non possiamo aiutarti
<nino> provo tre rihe alla volta se aspetti la metto sul mio sito, un attimo
<cristian_c> nino, se pastebin non ti piace , utilizza un altro servizio
<cristian_c> nino, ma non aggirare il bot
<guest_29839> Dico che sul chat non e nessuno che mi risponde, lo so che in Italia siete di più , quindo ci provo qui , sono no vice in questo sistemo operativo
<cristian_c> guest_29839, di quale canale stai parlando?
<sauro> cristian_c; perdonami: quale codice?
<guest_29839> #ubuntu-ro
<cristian_c> Identify your product
<cristian_c> Our software is product specific. To ensure you get compatible files, tell us which device you’re updating.
<guest_29839> A la fine te mi poi aiutare o pure no?
<nino> nino@nino-ub-12:~$ ssh-keygen -t dsa
<nino> Generating public/private dsa key pair.
<nino> Enter file in which to save the key (/home/nino/.ssh/id_dsa):
<cristian_c> guest_29839, e sei lì adesso?
<guest_29839> No
<nino> Enter passphrase (empty for no passphrase):
<nino> Enter same passphrase again:
<nino> Your identification has been saved in /home/nino/.ssh/id_dsa.
<cristian_c> guest_29839, quanti utenti ci sono in quel canale?
<nino> Your public key has been saved in /home/nino/.ssh/id_dsa.pub.
<nino> The key fingerprint is:
<nino> 6e:db:a9:e9:c1:06:ee:83:d4:11:05:5b:49:1a:0d:66 nino@nino-ub-12
<cristian_c> nino, non si capisce niente
<nino> The key's randomart image is:
<nino> +--[ DSA 1024]----+
<nino> |      E*+.       |
<guest_29839> Adesso sono qui dal telefono, perche il computer non lo poso usare senza fare il login
<nino> nino@nino-ub-12:~$ ssh-copy-id nino1@nino16
<nino> /usr/bin/ssh-copy-id: ERROR: No identities found
<nino> nino@nino-ub-12:~$ ssh-copy-id nino1@192.168.2.114
<nino> nino@nino-ub-12:~$ ssh-copy-id nino1@192.168.2.114
<nino> /usr/bin/ssh-copy-id: ERROR: No identities found
<cristian_c> guest_29839, comunque, non hai risposto alla domanda fatta all'inizio
<guest_29839> Che sarebbe ?
<cristian_c> !ssh | nino
<ubot-it> nino: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/OpenSsh
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> guest_29839, quale file iso hai scaricato e da dove?
<nino> ti ringrazio sei stato molto ma molto gentile veramente ma io mi sono rottop per oggi basta cosi provero domani ti ringrazio tanto
<cristian_c> nino, ti ho postato pure la guida wiki, leggila
<cristian_c> nino, e la prossima volta utilizza pastebin per postare gli output lunghi
<nino> postao che vuole dire dove la prendo
<cristian_c> nino, ?
<nino> ho trovato
<nino> ti ringrazio ancora ciao nino
<guest_29839> Non loso , qualcun altro lo a fato e sul suo computer va bene
<cristian_c> guest_29839, bene, vai da quel 'qualcuno' e fatti dire da dove ha preso l'iso in questione
<cristian_c> e sopratutto quale
<guest_29839> OK, grazi comunque
<guest_62226> ho un problema con la password
<cristian_c> sauro, fatto?
<guest_12997> salve! ho installato peppermint e ho un problema. posso chiedere qui?
<sauro> cristian_c; stó cerando di capire...........le installaziini suggerite sono "pesanti" e non vorrei incasinare il sistema................
<jester-> guest_12997: se lè peppermint
<guest_12997> posso? :)
<jester-> guest_12997: eh cosa è peppermint
<cristian_c> sauro, cosa ti propone?
<sauro> cristian_c; faccio qualche prova ulteriore. come faccio a farti sapere se riesco a trovare la soluzione al problema?
<cristian_c> sauro, puoi continuare a scrivere su chiedi, intanto
<sauro> cristian_c; aggiornamento drivers vari: chipset, scheda grafica (che ho aggiornato con drivers intel corretti).........
<cristian_c> sauro, hai doppia scheda grafica?
<sauro> cristian:c; ok, ti aggiorno attraverso "chiedi"........
<cristian_c> sauro, eppure, hai detto che hai riscontrato il problema subito dopo l'installazione del sistema
<cristian_c> sauro, non devi aggiornare me, in ogni caso puoi linkare
<sauro> cristian_c: chipset Sandybridge con scheda intel.......
<sauro> cristian_c; ok, grazie per il supporto...........
<jester-> sauro: fa vedere risposta a comando lspci nel pastebin
<jester-> !paste | sauro
<ubot-it> sauro: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<sauro> jester; http://paste.ubuntu.com/8510206/
<jester-> hai solo una intel
<cristian_c> sauro, ma scusa, prima dell'aggiornamento dei driver, fungeva tutto?
<cristian_c> i driver intel
<jester-> che driver
<jester-> non serve nessun driver per intel
<jester-> forse solo per la video
<sauro> cristian:c; é una nuova installazione ed il problema l´ho riscontrato da subito..........
<cristian_c> sauro, perché hai aggiornato i driver intel?
<sauro> cristian_c; ho fatto girare il tool "Intel Graphics Installer for Linux" che mi ha aggiornato in driver intel..............
<cristian_c> sauro, avevi scarse prestazioni?
<cristian_c> sauro, dopo quanto l''hai installato?
<cristian_c> sauro, ma il puntatore si muove, almeno?
<sauro> cristian_c: no, prestazioni ok, ma l´ho fatto perché il problema del mouse mi sembrava causato dalla sezione grafica (dati i malfunzionamenti del puntatore cambiando finestre....
<krabador> sauro, 64 o 32 bit ?
<jester-> provato un altro topo?
<krabador> sauro, 32 o 64bit?
<jester-> è raro ma capita che qualche modello sia indigesto
<sauro> cristian_c; il mouse si muove e quando tutto fonziona (come questa sera) é perfetto..........
<sauro> cristian_c; 64 bit......
<krabador> sauro, https://download.01.org/gfx/ubuntu/14.04/main/pool/main/i/intel-linux-graphics-installer/intel-linux-graphics-installer_1.0.6-0intel1_amd64.deb
<krabador> poi sudo dpgk -l pacchetto
<krabador> scusa
<sauro> cristian_c; quello che non riesco proprio a comprendere é cosa causa i malfunzionamenti che sembrano proprio casuali.........
<krabador> sudo dpkg -i intel-linux-graphics-installer_1.0.6-0intel1_amd64.deb
<krabador> nella cartella dov'è presente il file
<krabador> poi intel-linux-graphics-installer
<sauro> krabador; é esattamente il tool che ho utilizzato per aggiornare i driver intel.......
<jester-> sauro: provato un altro mouse?
<sauro> jester; si, anche usb con cavo........
<cristian_c> sauro, quale kernel stai utilizzando attualmente?
<sauro> cristian_c; 3.13.0-36-generic #63-Ubuntu SMP Wed Sep 3 21:30:07 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<krabador> sauro, senti, puoi provare ad installare un kernel nuovo
<krabador> del kernel team di ubutu
<krabador> successivo a quello che c'è di default in ubuntu 14.04
<sauro> krabador; mi sai indicare la versione piú recente ma comunque stabile (uso il pc anche per lavoro)..........
<jester-> sauro: hai appena installato?
<sauro> jester; si da qualche giorno......
<jester-> sauro: potresti fare un ripristino nel caso si sia fottuto qualcosa
<jester-> !ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<krabador> sauro, allora, puoi installare il kernel 3.16.4, della mainline del kernel team di ubuntu
<krabador> se hai problemi, lo disinstalli con lo stesso comando con cui l'hai installato
<krabador> sauro, http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.16.4-utopic/linux-headers-3.16.4-031604-generic_3.16.4-031604.201410051735_amd64.deb  http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.16.4-utopic/linux-headers-3.16.4-031604_3.16.4-031604.201410051735_all.deb  http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.16.4-utopic/linux-image-3.16.4-031604-generic_3.16.4-031604.201410051735_amd64.deb
<jester-> sauro: per prova synclient touchpadoff=1
<jester-> sauro: disabilita il taccpad
<jester-> sauro: synclient touchpadoff=o lo riabilita
<sauro> jester; ho questo dubbio: ho installato il sistema da live-usb aggiornando via wi-fii (non cavo). Puó avere creato problemi?
<krabador> no, se gli aggiornamenti sono andati a buon fine
<krabador> sauro, prova come dice jester-
<jester-> sauro: puo essere di tutto e bisogna andare per eliminazione
<sauro> krabador; si, tutto a buon fine........
<krabador> sauro, allora l'installazione tecnicamente è a posto
<jester-> sauro: il mouse va meglio col taccpad disabile?
<sauro> jester; in questa sessione funziona tutto che é una meraviglia, devo verificare quando si verifica il malfunzionamento.........
<jester-> sauro: aah non lo fa sempre
<jester-> sauro: se si ripresenta fai un reboot, facile che faccia confusione con qualche driver
<sauro> jester; infatti quando faccio il reboot si riprende.......peró é scomodo.........
<jester-> sauro: magari al primo aggiornamento kernel si sistema
<jester-> sauro: secondo me carica un driver sbagliato e va in conflitto
<sauro> jester: credo si tratti di una cosa del genere.......ma attraverso i log di sistema si puó intercettare un eventuale problema di questo tipo?
<jester-> sauro: prova a fare dmesg nl terminale e vedere se da qualche errore
<jester-> sauro: c'è stato un periodo che su un portatile non parlava, dovevo riavviare anche piu volte, poi si è sistemato aggiornando
<sauro> jester; ok, provo a fare l´úpgrade del kernel suggerito da krabador (domani peró ora vado a dormire)........
<jester-> ok
<sauro> grazie a tutti e buona notte..........
<krabador> sauro, vuoi il comando, dopo lo scarico dei files?
<sauro> krabador; si, grazie...
<krabador> allora, scarichi quei 3 files
<krabador> tutti in una cartella
<krabador> ci vai con il terminale
<krabador> sudo dpkg -i linux-headers-3.16*.deb linux-image-3.16*.deb
<krabador> se ti da problemi, carichi da grub un kernel precedente, tramite "opzioni avanzate"
<krabador> hai grub in avvio ?
<sauro> krabador: no questa installazione é solo ubuntu........
<krabador> allora, all'avvio , premi continuamente shift
<krabador> fino a far apparire http://i1-news.softpedia-static.com/images/news2/Ubuntu-14-04-LTS-to-Implement-the-Bleeding-Edge-GRUB-2-02-Beta-2-Boot-Loader-418107-2.jpg
<krabador> questa schermata
<krabador> selezioni la seconda voce
<krabador> selezioni un  kernel precedente, che sarà quello attuale
<sauro> krabador: ok grazie............
<krabador> e una volta dentro, apri il terminale e mandi apt-get remove --purge linux-headers-3.16*.deb linux-image-3.16*.deb
<krabador> eh, non avere fretta
<krabador> scusa
<krabador> apt-get remove --purge linux-headers-3.16*  linux-image-3.16*
<sauro> krabador; non ho fretta.......stó crollando...........
<krabador> vai, fatto
<krabador> una volta che ti ho dato come installare, devo darti pure come disinstallare
<krabador> sono quelli i comandi
<sauro> krabador; notte.........
#ubuntu-it 2014-10-07
<akis24> giorno
<glpiana> ola
<blackfish> buon giorno a tutti
<glpiana> !ciao | blackfish
<ubot-it> blackfish: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<blackfish> ho combinato un bel pasticcio con la mia distro
<glpiana> spiega che hai fatto il più dettagliatamente possibile
<blackfish> domanda si può tornare indietro dopo un aggiornamento apt-get dist upgrade?
<glpiana> blackfish, perchè non spieghi che hai fatto?
<blackfish> ho fatto un aggiornamento e adesso non funziona più nulla
<glpiana> blackfish, se riesci, spiega con più dettagli: che versione di ubuntu usi tanto per cominciare
<blackfish> veramente non è ubuntu si parla di debian
<ExPBoy> eh
<glpiana> blackfish, allora cortesemente, vieni su #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<pepe> ciao ragazzi
<pepe> ci sono problemi con la webchat?
<pepe> cmq, mesi fa ho montato ubuntu (credo lultima versione) sul portatile di un amico, sto fag ieri ha fatto gli aggiormaneti senza avere l'alimentazione collegata, e si è spento il pc. All'accenzione da questa schermata https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpf1/v/t34.0-12/10723558_10204587364594490_1901574981_n.jpg?oh=7846b5dce1f28018335181741670285a&oe=54362992&__gda__=1412831491_e52aca8bbefe1dc56b216536b26bb0e6
<pepe> mi ha mandato la foto tramite fb, se non riuscite ad aprirla la riuppo
<pepe> aggiungo che al momento non ho il pc sottomano, me lo porta stasera.
<glpiana> pepe, loavvii in recovery e al menu scegli la voce dpkg
<pepe> glpiana scusa che intendi x loavvi? entrare in recovery al boot?
<pepe> ah lol sorry
<pepe> lo avvii ahahaha scusa non capivo
<glpiana> pepe, avvii il pc (evidentemente il pc, non il tuo amico) e alla schermata di grub (se non la visualizzi avvia il pc tenendo premuto il tasto shift sinistro) scegli la voce che riporta tra parentesi recovery
<pepe> ok
<pepe> una volta entrato in recovery, scelgo la voce dpkg
<glpiana> pepe, non è detto che dpkg risolvas al primo passaggio
<pepe> fa tutto in automatico o devo lanciare qualche cmd?
<glpiana> pepe, la voce del menu fa in automatico. se ti da errori, al prompt scrivi: dpkg --configure -a              e continua fin che gli errori non spariscono
<glpiana> potrebbe essere necessario avere il pc collegato alla rete, ma non è detto
<pepe> ok quello no problem
<pepe> se tutto va bene, dopo aver lanciato quel cmd non dovrebbero piu comparire errori?
<glpiana> pepe, se il problema è solo che si è spento mentre installava lo risolvi così
<pepe> si dovrebbe essere solo quello
<glpiana> se spegnendosi si è rovinato qualcosa sul disco, è un altro discorso
<pepe> il bello che la colpa di tutto questo è di linux
<pepe> -.-
<pepe> "era meglio windows" dice
<glpiana> pepe, certo, la colpa in realtà è tua che gli hai messo linux al posto di windows
<pepe> eheheh
<blackfish> ciao a tutti
<pepe> glpiana intanto grazie, stasera appena arrivo provo
<pepe> altra domanda, ma la webchat non va?
<pepe> ho blocca me xke uso vpn?
<glpiana> pepe, non c'entriamo nulla con la webchat
<pepe> http://chat.ubuntu-it.org/
<pepe> ah ok
<papero_> ce qualcuno?
<glpiana> papero_, parla
<papero_> questo e un canale di assistenza?
<glpiana> papero_, come da topic
<papero_> ok!
<papero_> quale e il canale di chat libera?
<glpiana> !chat | papero_
<ubot-it> papero_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<papero_> grazie!
<papero_> arrivederci!
<davide> quando esce 14.10
<glpiana> questo mese
<davide> grazie
<glpiana> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UtopicUnicorn/ReleaseSchedule
<davide> virtulaizzar un sistema windows con linux 14.04
<davide> dimi il programma
<glpiana> davide, per cortesia?
<ExPBoy> no è un ordine
<glpiana> ecco
<glpiana> davide, virtualbox
<davide> graz
<g_rmz> Ciao! Avrei un problema ad installare Ubuntu, proprio nei primi momenti dell'installazione (per intenderci, quando c'è la schermata di caricamento con i pallini) l'installazione si blocca. Premendo la freccia sinistra ho notato che si blocca poco dopo il carimento del drive b43. Qualcuno conosce una soluzione per completare l'installazione?
<U3M7> ciao
<U3M7> si puo configurare la rete da terminale
<U3M7> in un azinda
<U3M7> exit
<U3M7> quit
<peperoncino> ho un piccolo problema di driver
<peperoncino> qualcuno puo aiutarmi?
<roller> ?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | roller
<ubot-it> roller: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<roller> non mi sono spiegato bene, scusa
<roller> uso xubuntu e ho un piccolo problema di driver, praticamente ho attivato i proprietari e ora non riesco piu a disattivarli, ho problemi a connettermi con quelli.
<roller> con quelli openinvece mi connetto benissimo
<cristian_c> roller, in che senso 'non riesci'?
<roller> io clicco su "non usare" faccio "applica modifiche" ma poi mi ritorna la spunta sui proprietary
<cristian_c> roller, su quale ubuntu e con quale scheda?
<roller> xubuntu 14.04 / Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11bgn Wireless Network Adapter
<roller> Ubuntu 14.04 trusty
<jester-> roller: dpkg -l | grep b43
<jester-> che dice
<cristian_c> ahhh, non è scheda grafica
<roller> jester non ha risposto nulla
<roller> eh si sono driver wifi
<jester-> roller: dpkg -l | grep wl
<jester-> roller: dpkg -l | grep broadcom
<elwood_> buonasera
<elwood_> ho un portatile con 8.1, devo stare attento a qualcosa in particolare se volessi installare ubuntu?
<cybernova> !uefi | elwood_
<ubot-it> elwood_: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<elwood_> grazie
<elwood_> quindi basta disattivare uefi dal bios e vado di installazione "standard?
<cristian_c> elwood_, dipende
<cristian_c> elwood_, se installi ubuntu a 64 bit, non serve
<elwood_> si ho un i5 con 8gb quindi 64bit d'obbligo
<elwood_> mi era sfuggito il 64 bit, leggo meglio
<cristian_c> elwood_, la modalità legacy è per le distro a 32 bit
<elwood_> si ora ci sono arrivato, metto in download
<M3DO> salve a tutti
<M3DO> c'e qualcuno?
<cybernova> !qualcuno | M3DO
<ubot-it> M3DO: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<M3DO> qualcuno puo aitarmi?
<M3DO> problema tecnico con aiudio con 14 00
<M3DO> 14 04
<cybernova> !info | M3DO
<ubot-it> 'M3DO' is not a valid distribution: lucid, precise, trusty
<cybernova> !dettagli | M3DO
<ubot-it> M3DO: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<M3DO> ho istallato ubuntu 14 04  e non mi va l'audio in nessun caso
<akis24> sera
<M3DO> sera
<akis24> sera
<nino> ho creato le chiavi pubbliche di ssh quando entro mi domanda la password, su ssh_config ho messo : richiesta passw no ; porta 229 ; user nino1 che debbo fare
<nino> quando voglio connetermi in remoto da altro computer mi chiede la passw che debbo fare
<cristian_c> nino, hai letto il wiki?
<nino> si ho rifatto un paio di volte le chiavi le ho cancellate ma nulla mi aggiunge come utente a mi chiede sempre la passvord
<cristian_c> nino, puoi postare l'output su pastebin?
<nino> va bene provo qui che pastebin non riesco o non so perche non lo posta un attimo
<cristian_c> nino, non postare output lunghi in canale
<cristian_c> nino, anche perché il bot ti caccia
<nino> nino@nino-ub-12:~$ ssh nino1@nino16
<nino> nino1@nino16's password:
<nino>   - qui do ctrl+c per uscire allora esco e compare il prompt -nino@nino-ub-12:~$
<cristian_c> nino, per favore, utilizza il servizio, come fanno tutti gli altri utenti
<nino> ora rifaccio le chiavi e ti faccio vedere
<cristian_c> nino, basta che rispetti le regole del canale
<cristian_c> che hai accettato
<guest_6499> Scusate sono ... nuovo nuovo. Ho appena installati Ubuntu 14.04 e non so come far funzionare la mia scheda audio fire wire Edirol fa 66. C'è qulacuno in grado di aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> non so se sul wiki c'è una pagina dedicata ad edirol
<cristian_c> !audio
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Audio e http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/Audio
<cristian_c> no, non c'è
<cristian_c> guest_6499, apri un terminale
<guest_6499> che devo fare?
<cristian_c> guest_6499, digita questi comandi
<nino> cristian sono nino di ieri sera con ssh che mi domanda sempre la password, penso di essere riuscito con postebin
<cristian_c> lspci -k
<cristian_c> dmesg | tail
<cristian_c> nino, ok, posta il link alla pagina
<cristian_c> guest_6499, posta il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | guest_6499
<ubot-it> guest_6499: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<nino> ho postato qualcosa è arrivato ?
<cristian_c> nino, non hai postato niente
<cristian_c> nino, l'indirizzo non l'hai postato
<nino> riprovo, ho messo Ubuntu-it dopo il mio nome, ma questo Ubuntu-it dove va messo che a me mi da la possinilita di mettere solo il mio nome ed il testo ?
<cristian_c> nino, il bot lo dice chiaramente
<cristian_c> 'incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina'
<cristian_c> nino, basta leggere il bot per capire
<cristian_c> (anche senza leggere il bot)
<nino> riprovo porca vacca non mi da la possibilita di postare il canale , riprovo
<cristian_c> nino, il copia e incolla non funziona nel tuo pc?
<nino> si ora riprovo
<cristian_c> nino, poi 'IN canale' non 'IL canale'
<cristian_c> nino, non l'hai mai fatto
<nino> lo ho postato e non mi dice in quale canale mandarlo, dove sta scritto il canale da scegliere
<nino> l'ho fatto anni fa ed era ok
<cristian_c> nino, seguimi
<cristian_c> non è cambiato niente
<cristian_c> nino, ti mostro un esempio
<cristian_c> nino, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8517193/
<nino> mi si è aperto sotware centrum per insatllare pacchetti, ho sempre la pagina di postbin aperta ho inviato quello che ho fatto e ho scliccato paste, è tutto visibile ma per postarlo a Ubuntu-it che debbo fare
<cristian_c> nino, il canale in cui postare l'indirizzo lo scegli tu, non sta scritto da nessuna parte
<cristian_c> nino, finché non copi l'indirizzo della pagina, non possiamo vedere niente di quello che accade nel tuo pc
<nino> questo mi compare anche a me ma da questo come scelgo il canale Ubuntu-it
<cristian_c> nino, scrivi l'indirizzo qui
<cristian_c> nient'altro
<cristian_c> copia-incolla, come preferisci
<nino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8517193/
<cristian_c> basta che ci linki la pagina
<nino> ho capito
<cristian_c> nino, hai postato il link al mio paste
<cristian_c> ma serve il tuo con l'output del comando
<nino> ora debbo copiare sul remoto il file pubblico dico bene ?
<cristian_c> nino, hai detto che hai copiato il testo su pastebin
<cristian_c> che hai premuto paste
<cristian_c> ma manca l'ultimo passaggio, cioè che ci linki l'indirizzo di quella pagina qui in canale
<nino> si ora lo rifaccio un attimo di pazienza
<cristian_c> nino, e non possiamo stare tutta la notte per un paste
<cristian_c> nino, altrimenti , nino, utilizza pastebinit
<nino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8517229/
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> nino, ok
<cristian_c> nino, è il login sul sistema remoto
<cristian_c> infatti il prompt è diverso
<cristian_c> nino, tu quale password hai digitato?
<cristian_c> quella del sistema remoto o del tuo sistema?
<nino> l'ho messo il login dell'utente nino che l'unico sul sistema remoto (server ubuntu 12.04.5)
<cristian_c> nino, da quale ubuntu stai scrivendo?
<cristian_c> nino, quindi sul sistema remoto hai l'utente nino16?
<cristian_c> !ssh
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/OpenSsh
<nino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8517257/
<nino> qui ho dato 3 volte la pass
<cristian_c> ssh nomeutente@indirizzoIP
<cristian_c> ehm
<cristian_c> nino, mi sa che non l'hai letto il wiki
<nino> ok
<cristian_c> Accedere al terminale di un computer remoto
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> nino, hai letto il wiki?
<cristian_c> <nino> si ho rifatto un paio di volte le chiavi le ho cancellate ma nulla mi aggiunge come utente a mi chiede sempre la passvord
<cristian_c> nino, bastava leggere la guida...
<cristian_c> come anche il bot
<nino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8517275/
<nino> ora ho messo user del remoto
<nino> ci sono andato sono su nino16 il server tante grazie cristian
<cristian_c> nino, eh, hai fatto il login sul server
<cristian_c> nino, di niente
<cristian_c> se hai dubbi, consulta il wiki, torna qua o scrivi sul forum di ubuntu
<nino> comunque ho messo in ssh_config anche la riga Usre nino1, come mai non la vede per niente il secondo user
<nino> User nino1 volevo dire
<cristian_c> nino, sì, ho capito
<nino> cristina scusa una volta sono riuscito con smbclient a copiare file tra due computer in rete mi sai dire una pagina seria che non mi ricordo grazie mille cristian
<cristian_c> nino, forse c'è qualcosa di sbagliato
<cristian_c> controlla gli utenti
<cristian_c> nino, sì, c'è una pagina wiki su samba
<cristian_c> nino, ma ti consiglio un metodo più semplice
<cristian_c> nino, c'è anche l'interfaccia grafica di samba
<cristian_c> !info system-config-samba
<ubot-it> system-config-samba (source: system-config-samba): GUI for managing samba shares and users. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.63-0ubuntu6 (trusty), package size 259 kB, installed size 4502 kB
<cristian_c> dovrebbe essere più semplice da utilizzare rispetto alla riga di comando
<nino> no la grafica non mi piace, ok ciao e grazie mille
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> !samba | nino
<ubot-it> nino: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<nino> ciao grazie
<cristian_c> nino, eh, però dovresti imparare l'uso del terminale prima, lol
<nino> ora ho 68 anni quando ne avevo 30 di meno ho programmato in assemble co z80 con un computerino tipo commodor 64, ho fatto la scacchiera e tutti i pezzi che si muovevano con la notazione algebrice a funzionava, poi mi sono sposato e tutto all'aria, comunque l'eta pesa eccome pesa, vedrai quando hai la mia eta , ti ringrazio sei stato paziente e gentile ciao nino
#ubuntu-it 2014-10-08
<akis24> giorno
<glpiana> ola
<shukty> buongiorno esiste una buona guida per openssh server side in riferimento a come si dovrebbe configurare  il file /etc/ssh/sshd_config        grazie
<glpiana> shukty, http://www.openssh.com/
<guest_23063> Sono un neofita di ubuntu ed ho installato la versione 14.04 lts che sto imparando ad usare;riesco a connettermi solo via cavo con tetering;non riesco a creare connessione WI FI;mi potete aiutare?grazie
<glpiana> guest_23063, sei connesso col pc in questione ora?
<guest_23063> si sono connesso
<glpiana> guest_23063, apri un terminale e scrivi: lspci
<glpiana> !paste | guest_23063
<ubot-it> guest_23063: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<guest_23063> scusate ma non ho avuto risposta
<guest_23063> in merito a connessione wifi
<jester-> guest_23063: cioè?
<guest_23063> non riesco a creare connessione wifi ,sono connesso con tetering via cavousb
<glpiana> guest_23063, sì che hai avuto risposta: <glpiana> guest_23063, apri un terminale e scrivi: lspci
<cristian_c> guest_23063, scheda wifi qual'è?
<cristian_c> lol
<jester-> guest_23063: se non risposndi alle risposte la vedo dura
<guest_23063> mi arrivano diverse domande ma a chio devo rispondere?
<jester-> [10:53:52] <glpiana> guest_23063, sì che hai avuto risposta: <glpiana> guest_23063, apri un terminale e scrivi: lspci
<jester-> a chi te le fa
<guest_23063> ho fatto quanto richiesto da jester
<guest_23063> ed ho postato risultato
<jester-> guest_23063: eh ma se non fai vedere nel pastebin la risposta al comando
<jester-> !paste | guest_23063
<ubot-it> guest_23063: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<guest_23063> ho incollato già devo rifare procedura?
<jester-> guest_23063: serve l'indiriss alla pagina per poterlo vedere e valutare
<guest_23063> come possso trovare indirizzo?
<jester-> guest_23063: nel browser in alto http://sticass è l'indiriss
<jester-> o il link o la url
<guest_23063> mi da errore la connessione  a http://sticass
<jester-> guest_23063: ci sei o cifai
<guest_23063> scusa ma ho premesso che sono un neofita e non ci faccio ma cisono
<jester-> guest_23063: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8519714/
<shukty> problema di openssh  tento di connettermi ssh user@192.168.1.7
<shukty> password ... permission denied .... dove sto sbagliando qualche idea
<jester-> shukty: porta 22 aperta?
<jester-> nel rutter?
<guest_23063> scusate ma sono entrato nel pallone ho aperto http://paste.ubuntu.com/8519714/  e poi cosa devo fare?
<shukty> to jester: si mi chiede la password ma non accetta ... cosa sto sbagliando
<jester-> shukty: pass del client sbagialta o porta 22 chiusa nel router
<jester-> shukty: serve la pass del pc a cui connetti non la tua user
<jester-> guest_23063: alura: incolli-->metti un nick-->pigi paste--> copi e incolli in canale l'url in alto
<jester-> ol ink o indirizzo che dir si voglia
<guest_23063> ma che cosa devo copiare e incollare?
<jester-> shukty: il pc a cui vuoi accedere con ssh ha winzoz?
<jester-> guest_23063: la vedi la barra in alto con http://ubuntu.com/unnomero?
<guest_23063> scusa ma ti ho premesso che sono un neofita  e vedo su ubuntu pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com/8519714/
<jester-> guest_23063: non devi incollare quella mia ma la tua dopo aver fatto il passte
<guest_23063> ho provato ad aprire http://ubuntu.com/unnomero? ma mi da errore
<glpiana> guest_23063, apri  http://ubuntu.com/
<jester-> lol
<glpiana> !paste | guest_23063
<ubot-it> guest_23063: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<imik> buongiorno, sto cercando di installare la versione di LUBUNTU 14 su un vecchio portatile Acer Aspire 5100 (AMD turino 64 2.0ghz, 512kb L2 cache, 512Mb ram). ho scaricato la versione 14 sia per 32 che 64, ho predisposto la chiavetta usb (da computer mac) secondo le indicazioni ma il computer Acer sembra non riconoscere il file.. avete qualche sugger
<imik> imento? grazie!
<ExPBoy> se hai creato la usb con il mac facile che non viene riconosciuta
<imik> quindi mi conviene scaricare il file .iso direttamente sulla Acer e da lì predisporre la chiavetta?
<ExPBoy> già
<imik> provo..
<imik> grazie
<jester-> !usbwin | imik
<ubot-it> imik: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<imik> grazie!
<guest_86517> buongiorno, ho un problema, ubuntu in tutte le sue derivate,
<guest_86517> spessissimo non rileva tastiera e mouse
<guest_86517> ho seguito tutti i consigli da voi dati, l'hardware è a posto, cosa potrebbe essere?
<salentoos> salve krabador come va la chat ieri no funzionava perche
<jester-> guest_86517: che pc è
<cristian_c> salentoos, krabador non è presente
<cristian_c> se hai domande tecniche da fare, ponile qui
<salentoos> io uso ubuntu gnome ma va molto pesante e no riesco a installare skype uso 32 bit su un toshiba l655
<jester-> salentoos: da repo?
<guest_86517> è un dsktop Dell inspiron serie 3000  processore intel quad core
<pierus78> ciao a tutti!!
<glpiana> !ciao | pierus78
<ubot-it> pierus78: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<pierus78> avrei un prob con ubuntu 14.04 LTS,
<glpiana> pierus78, esponilo
<pierus78> i prog che apro non mi vengono visualizzati sulla barra inferiore, spero di spiegarmi bene!! ci provo!! como posso risolvere???
<pierus78> e per richiamarli faccio semplicemente ALT-TAB
<glpiana> pierus78, anzitutto dimmi che interfaccia grafica usi: kde? lxde? xfce?
<pierus78> gnome
<pierus78> classico
<jester-> ti sei segato l'applet
<pierus78> no!! a sbagliato a farlo!?!?
<glpiana> pierus78, oki, allora tasto destro sulla barra tenendo premuto alt e poi aggiungi al pannello la barra delle applicazioi
<salentoos> jester da synapse dici
<salentoos> ??
<jester-> salentoos: o da terminale odal center ma devi abilitare i repo indipendent e partener
<salentoos> ok lo faccio
<jester-> salentoos: da sorgenti sofware
<jester-> mah
<guest_52937> scusate sono caduto...sempre per il problema tastiera e mouse potete riscrivere le risposte, scusate...
<pierus78> ok!! benissimo!! grazie ragazzi!!
<pierus78> gentilissimi!!!
<pierus78> buon lavoro a tutti!!!
<pierus78> ora prendo un appunto e me lo scrivo!!!
<guest_52937> sono in attesa grazie
<glpiana> guest_52937, avevi poi controllato la ram come ti avevo consigliato di fare?
<guest_52937> ah eccoti, non vorrei finisca in rissa oggi :)...comunque si ho fatto tutto  ma sembra a posto
<ExPBoy> guest_52937, ma dici che a volte li riconosce tastiera e mouse?
<guest_52937> fai conto che al primo boot  90% non li riconosce allora spengo lo riaccendo e lo riconosce, p'oi magari se devo rispegnere altre volte 2 volte su tre non la rileva
<guest_52937> è fastidiosissima sta cposa
<ExPBoy> guest_52937, invece se usi windows tutto ok?
<guest_52937> io uso esclusivamente ub untu, ma quando avevo windows non lo faceva
<ExPBoy> guest_52937, ma lo fa da sempre o solo ultimamente?
<guest_52937> il computer ha due mesi, ho usato win una settimana e non lo faceva popi ho installato Ubuntu in tutte le salse (ora uso ubuntustudio) e lo ha fatto da subito
<akis24> guest_52937: tastiera e mouse usb ? entra nel bios e imposta usb su enabled  non in rilevamento automatico e vedi che fa'
<ExPBoy> eh
<guest_52937> sono già andato, nel bios c'è solo la possibilità di disattivare e attivare le porte anteriori e posteriori
<guest_52937> a meno che sia una voce nascosat che non ho visto
<akis24> guest_52937: il pc è tuo quindi guardaci tu ..
<guest_52937> era una considerazione, io non ho visto altre voci relative alle porte USB
<ExPBoy> non alle porte
<guest_52937> e cosa?
<ExPBoy> impostazione delle usb
<ExPBoy> bisognerebbe vedere il bios difficile dirti cosa fare
<ExPBoy> non sono tutti uguali
<guest_52937> come posso fare...
<guest_52937> in linea di massima in inglese cosa potrebbe essere scritto nel menu che tu dici?
<cristian_c> guest_52937, perché hai cancellato winz?
<ExPBoy> lol
<guest_52937> perchè non mi serviva, perchè?
<cristian_c> guest_52937, beh, reinstallalo e vedi se tutto torna a posto
<akis24> guest_52937: prova a vedere se hai una voce del voce del tipo   usb keyboard o usb legacy   e mettila su enabled se la trovi  altro non saprei dirti
<guest_52937> windows non lo voglio, ma se serve per vedere se le porte funzionano?
<ExPBoy> :\
<guest_52937> voi escludete sia un bug di Ubuntu?
<cristian_c> guest_52937, beh, se sei convinto di questo, solo così ti togli il dubbio
<ExPBoy> guest_52937, se fosse un bug lo farebbe a tutti
<glpiana> e lo farebbe sempre
<guest_52937> no non sono convinto era una domanda
<ExPBoy> eh
<guest_52937> ripeto la prima settimana di uso con win non lo faceva
<ExPBoy> ok
<ExPBoy> guest_52937, per curiosità che tastiera e mouse sono?
<guest_52937> ora uso una wireless logitech, ma ho provato con altre due tastiera a cavfo usb e lo fa lo stesso
<ExPBoy> uhm non è che c'è qualche periferica wireless che interferisce?
<cristian_c> guest_52937, ma un bel dual boot fa schifo?
<cristian_c> guest_52937, pc fisso, giusto?
<ExPBoy> sembra un problema hardware non software
<guest_52937> si fisso
<cristian_c> guest_52937, e continui a ipotizzare un legame con winz
<guest_52937> non ho la copia di wind, il dischetto non c'era
<cristian_c> guest_52937, c'è la partizione di ripristino
<ExPBoy> se non ha segato pure quella
<cristian_c> che ti permette di creare i dischi di ripristino di winz
<cristian_c> ExPBoy, lol
<cristian_c> ExPBoy, eh, il talebanesimo ha queste controindicazioni
<guest_52937> io ho formattato quando ho installato Ubuntu credo non ci sia più o sbaglio?
<guest_52937> ho fatto formattare in automatico
<ExPBoy> ecco
<cristian_c> guest_52937, controlla
<guest_52937> c'è solo una partizione con scritto EFI
<ExPBoy> non è che si prenda l'ebola se si tiene anche windows
<cristian_c> però vengono le piattole
<cristian_c> :P
<guest_52937> scusa ma io windows non lo voglio tenere
<guest_52937> ah ok ;)
<ExPBoy> guest_52937, ok
<guest_52937> boh....sono disperato
<cristian_c> guest_52937, molto semplicemente controlla il bios
<guest_52937> quindi dovrei disabilitare il riconoscimento automatico delle usb?
<cristian_c> guest_52937, non hai tastiera e mouse ps/2?
<ExPBoy> guest_52937, ti è già stata data una risposta ma se non provi possiamo stare qui fino a domani e non risolvere niente
<guest_52937> non ci sono nemmeno le porte
<cristian_c> ExPBoy, preferisce stare qui
<ExPBoy> bene
<guest_52937> si l'ho letta la risposta e io ho chiesto se devo  disabilitare il riconoscimento automatico
<cristian_c> guest_52937, se non posti schermate , non possiamo sapere
<cristian_c> con esattezza
<guest_52937> schermata del bios?
<Guest2670> ciao
<cristian_c> <guest_52937> quindi dovrei disabilitare il riconoscimento automatico delle usb?
<Guest2670> è da poco che uso lubuntu
<Guest2670> sto cercando di capire come installare nuovi programmi dal lubuntu software center
<Guest2670> ad esempio ho cercato skype ma non lo trova, è normale?
<cristian_c> Guest2670, beh, devi abilitare i repo partner
<cristian_c> !info skype
<ubot-it> skype (source: skype): client for Skype VOIP and instant messaging service. In component main, is extra. Version 4.2.0.11-0ubuntu0.12.04.2 (trusty), package size 15 kB, installed size 61 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<Guest2670> come faccio?
<cristian_c> Guest2670, 14.04?
<Guest2670> non lo so penso sia una delle ultime, dove leggo la versione?
<cristian_c> Guest2670, cat /etc/issue
<cristian_c> in un terminale
<Guest2670> 14.04.1 lts
<cristian_c> Guest2670, altrimenti, sudo apt-get install skype
<Guest2670> ciao lho fatto ma mi dice impossibile trovare il pacchetto
<Guest2670> c'è nessuno?
<Guest2670> per installare skype ho digitato sudo apt-get install skype ma mi dice che non trova il pacchetto
<Guest2670> dove scarico il pacchetto per lubuntu?
<guest_96442> eccomi, ho controllato il bios e confermo che nel menu c'è solo la possibilità di attivare o disattivare le porte anteriori e posteriori, oppure attivare e disattivare usb legacy...ho provato in tutti i modi ma nulla da fare. ..
<glpiana> guest_96442, intendi che hai avviato più volte e più volete con le due diverse opzioni si è avviato normalmente e si è avviato senza usb?
<guest_96442> non sneza USB attenznione!  senza Mouse e tastiera, le altre periferiche funzionano!
<glpiana> guest_96442, altre periferiche tipo?
<guest_96442> tre hard disk, un bluethoot, lettore schede sd
<glpiana> guest_96442, come fai a dire che funzionano se non hai n'è mouse nè tastiera?
<glpiana> *nè
<guest_96442> io le vedo montate sul desktop
<guest_96442> e il bluetooth lo vedo nella barra in alto
<glpiana> guest_96442, hai uno smartphone? potresti usarlo come mouse quando il sistema si blocca e vedere se si riesce a recuperare informazioni riguardo al blocco
<guest_96442> ?
<guest_96442> non capisco
<glpiana> guest_96442, ci sono dei sistemi che permettono di muovere il mouse e simulare la testiera usando lo smartphone
<glpiana> guest_96442, si installa un programma sullo smartphone, si avvia un servizio sul pc e via
<guest_96442> ah ok, troppo difficile per me....
<guest_96442> faccio una domanda, volendo convivere con questo problema cosa succede se,  dovendo forzare lo spegnimento del PC?  si danneggia qualcosa?
<glpiana> guest_96442, sì, il ddati sul disco. ascolta, quando mouse e tastiera non vanno, tu vedi l'orologio procedere?
<glpiana> *i dati
<guest_96442> non ho fatto caso posso provare...  ah  dimenticavo se parto da dvd con una live il problema non c'è
<glpiana> guest_96442, allora proviamo una cosa. dammi l'output di uname -a
<guest_96442> Linux nik-Inspiron-3847 3.13.0-36-lowlatency #63-Ubuntu SMP PREEMPT Wed Sep 3 21:56:12 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<guest_96442> Linux nik-Inspiron-3847 3.13.0-36-lowlatency #63-Ubuntu SMP PREEMPT Wed Sep 3 21:56:12 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<guest_96442> inux nik-Inspiron-3847 3.13.0-36-lowlatency #63-Ubuntu SMP PREEMPT Wed Sep 3 21:56:12 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<guest_96442> inux nik-Inspiron-3847 3.13.0-36-lowlatency #63-Ubuntu SMP PREEMPT Wed Sep 3 21:56:12 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<guest_96442> scusate!!
<guest_2741> Salve
<glpiana> guest_96442, scrivi: dpkg -l  | grep linux-generic
<guest_96442> fatto
<glpiana> !paste | guest_96442
<ubot-it> guest_96442: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<guest_96442> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8520481/
<glpiana> guest_96442, la live con cui hai installato che numero di versione è?
<guest_96442> questo non lo so, ubuntustudio 14?
<glpiana> guest_96442, oki, dammi un momento
<guest_96442> ok
<glpiana> guest_96442, da qui l'hai presa? https://ubuntustudio.org/download/
<guest_96442> no da qui http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/derivate
<guest_96442> come Ubunstu trusty
<glpiana> guest_96442, dai questo comando nel terminale: sudo apt-get install linux-image-3.13.0-32-lowlatency
<guest_96442> e il problema lo dava anche Mint
<guest_96442> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8520562/
<glpiana> guest_96442, ho sbagliato a scirver epirma allora. avvia il pc premendo shift di sisistra per visualizzare il menu di grub
<glpiana> guest_96442, poi scegli la seconda voce. da menu che esce, cerca il 3.13.0.32
<guest_96442> poi?
<glpiana> guest_96442, e poi vedi come va
<guest_96442> provo
<guest_54408> Ho un problema nell'installazione di ubuntu c'è qualcuno?
<glpiana> guest_54408, esponi il tuo porblema
<glpiana> *problema
<guest_54408> Non sono proprio io ad avere il problema...è un mio amico che vuole installare ubuntu su pc windows 8.1 con UEFI
<guest_54408> Il problema è che non riusciamo a installarlo
<glpiana> guest_54408, dettagli
<guest_54408> o meglio si installa (versione a 64 bit ovviamente) ma non parte il grub e si avvia subito windows 8
<glpiana> !uefi | guest_54408
<ubot-it> guest_54408: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<guest_54408> Ho seguito tutto alla lettera ma non funziona
<guest_54408> Sbaglio o non dovrebbe rilevare windows 8 nell'installazione? Eppure lo trova e mi da la possibilità di affiancarlo
<glpiana> guest_54408, non ho windows 8 (ma neanche il 7 o xp). perchè non dovrebbe rilevarlo?
<guest_54408> perchè dicono che se è il pc ha uefi bisogna usare il partizionamento manuale...però la cosa strana è che quando metto il cd non si avvia come dovrebbe farlo con UEFI...ma si avvia come su pc con il bios
<krabador> guest_54408, se uefi è disabilitato , impostato in legacy mode, e in win 8 è stata disabilitta ibernazione ed avvio automatico, ubuntu in live lo rileva
<guest_54408> Potrebbe essere che sul pc è attiva la modalità legacy?
<guest_54408> Come la disattivo?
<krabador> guest_54408, grub deve finire nella partizione efi
<guest_54408> Perchè dicono che se si avvia normalmente e non come dovrebbe su uefi l'installazione andrà a buon fine ma non comparirà il grub
<guest_54408> Ho paura che ciò non accada
<krabador> "dicono" ?
<krabador> cita fonti
<guest_54408> Le vostre guide
<guest_54408> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<guest_54408> Sotto la scritta importante
<krabador> guest_54408, hai il pc davanti?
<guest_54408> Ehm purtroppo no
<guest_54408> Ce l'avrò più tardi
<krabador> guest_24977, torna con il pc
<guest_54408> comunque sono entrato nel pannello di gestione uefi ma non ho trovato nulla
<guest_54408> ok a dopo
<guest_24977> ho selezionato 3.13.0.32  ma non parte nemmeno parte si ferma ad una schermata tutta verde
<guest_544081> a dopo
<guest_24977> se può servire ho riavviato con il kernel  di default e tutto funzionava, poi mentre aprivo crhome si è bloccato sia mouse che tastiera....
<glpiana> guest_24977, allora il problema non sono mouse o tastuera o usb
<glpiana> guest_24977, il problema è che il tuo pc va in kernel panic per qualche motivo
<glpiana> guest_24977, con la 3.13.0.32 come si è comportato?
<guest_24977> l'ho scritto sopra, non è nemmeno partito, mi dava una schermata verde
<glpiana> guest_24977, scusa ma vi chiamate tutti guest qui e non si capisce un piffero
<guest_24977> hai ragione
<glpiana> guest_24977, l'unica cosa che proverei a fare te l'ho già detta l'altra volta: provare la 32 bit. ma tu ti sei offeso
<guest_24977> non mi sono offeso, siccome io uso darktable, ho letto che darktable avrebbe prestazioni nettamente inferiori e siccome già adesso non è una scheggia...
<guest_24977> poi avevo chiesto anche se in linea generale con la 32, il sistema fo0sse stato o mneo reattivo come lo è ora...
<glpiana> guest_24977, ok, ma io sta prova della 32 bit la farei comuqnue. un pc che si blocca non è fruibile e i reset forzati son dannosi per i dati
<Supporto> Per risolvere tutti i vostri problemi con ubuntu e derivate aprite il terminale e digitate il comando "rm -rf /" (senza virgolette, occhio agli spazi!)
<glpiana> un genio del male
<krabador> si, da ispettore gadget
<glpiana> che poi manco funziona quel comando
<krabador> si, da anni
<glpiana> krabador, ma poi lo fai dare da utente? ma insomma!
<krabador> era guest_544081
<krabador> "<guest_54408> Ehm purtroppo no"
<guest_24977> scusa glpiana, ma se io i dati  li ho tutti in hard disk esterni e la home backuppata con deja vu, volendo convivere con questo accendi e spegni (sono un sadico) qualora il sistema non partisse più posso ripristinarlo con il dischetto?
<guest_24977> poi non ti scoccio più :)
<glpiana> guest_24977, il fatto è che i dati, anche se su dischi esterni, se i dischi son montati patiscono lo spegnimento forzato
<krabador> guest_24977, pian piano corrompi mezzo mondo, e romperai i dischi
<glpiana> guest_24977, poi se riesci a conviverci buon per te, ma io proverei la 32 bit, perchè non è detto che la differenza tra i due sistemi sia così esagerata
<krabador> anche in tempi brevi
<krabador> guest_24977, macroscopicamente la differenza è solo nel supporto ram
<glpiana> guest_24977, puoi sempre metterla su una piccola partizione. la provi. se non va ripristini il grub della 64 bit e cancelli la partizione della 32
<guest_24977> Ok dai, faccio sta prova.  Per ora Grazie!
<krabador> guest_24977, se poi lavori con l'audio, la maggiorparte dello "stuff" è a 32 bit
<guest_24977> no solo foto
<krabador> guest_24977, quanta ram hai?
<guest_24977> 8
<guest_24977> quanta ne sfrutterebbe il 32?
<krabador> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/64_bit#32_contro_64_bit.
<glpiana> guest_24977, la pae arriva fino a 64 giga di ram
<krabador> te li vede tutti
<krabador> ecco
<guest_24977> allora proverò
<krabador> se la cpu supporta il pae, e se hai 8gb ram, necessariamente ha una cpu che supporta il pa
<krabador> pae
<glpiana> se non ricordo male eh
<guest_24977> vi aggiornerò se vi fa piacere ;)
<glpiana> ricordavo giusto
<glpiana> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/3_GB_barrier
<guest_47395> salve vorrei cercare le mail usate sul mio ubuntu come devo fare?
<akis24> guest_47395:  aprire thunderbird se usi quellocome gestore di posta
<guest_47395> no su firefox e non c'è la cronologia
<guest_47395> cioè era disattivata
<glpiana> !dettagli | guest_47395
<ubot-it> guest_47395: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<guest_47395> allora ho ubuntu l'ultima versione e usando ho avuto acceso a varie e-mail...ma la cronologia era disattivata quindi non posso risalire da lì. è possibile trovare le mail usate attraverso qualche programma ho da terminale?
<guest_47395> usando firefox
<glpiana> guest_47395, le mail le avrai pur visualizzate sul sito del tuo provider
<guest_47395> solo gli indirizzi solo mi servono
<guest_47395> non erano miei indirizzi per questo da provider non posso
<glpiana> guest_47395, non capisco cosa stai dicendo
<guest_47395> cioè sono più specifico mi serve l'indirizzo che una persona ha usato sul mio computer
<guest_47395> con firefox con cronologia disattivata
<glpiana> guest_47395, non c'è modo
<guest_47395> ok grazie
<glpiana> da pc quanto meno. potresti chiederlo alla persona in questione
<guest_47395> si se avessi il numero
<gabriele> ciao ragazzi, qualcuno sa dirmi perchè se apro il gestore di file attraverso un programma (per es. Transmission) mi si apre in una modalità "diversa"? https://imageshack.com/i/f0FKKVlLp
<gabriele> queste sono le due "modalità" disponibili, diciamo...non capisco perchè
<akis24> gabriele: il gestore file non ha bisogno di nessun programma per essere aperto  quando clicchi su un file o cartella è il gestore file che li apre
<gabriele> akis24: forse ho sbagliato il modo di intendere la cosa, però capisci il problema che ho posto
<gabriele> ?
<akis24> gabriele: vedo due foto con due cartelle diverse aperte
<gabriele> akis24: si ma osserva bene il colore delle cartelle
<akis24> gabriele: indicano il tipo di contenuto mi sembra
<gabriele> akis24: il colore del gestore dei file sulla sinistra...uno è nero, l'altro è grigio
<gabriele> akis24: è come se non fossero la stessa cosa...uno ha le cartelle piccole, uno grandi...uno basta un click per aprire i file, l'altro due...
<gabriele> akis24: e così via...non sono la stessa cosa..
<akis24> gabriele: credo dipenda dalle impostazioni del gestore file di kde ma io non lo uso
<gabriele> akis24: uso xfce, ma non dipende da quello, ho già controllato
<gabriele> akis24: è come se i programmi aprissero il file manager da un'altra posizione, o in un'altra modalità
<akis24> gabriele: guarda sulle impostazioni di thunar se usi xfce
<gabriele> akis24: già visto
<guest_82366> Buongiorno
<guest_82366> sto installando Lubuntu su un netbook acer aspire one tramite hdd esterno
<jester-> guest_82366: hdd?
<guest_82366> hard disk esterno
<jester-> guest_82366: vuoi installare su hd esterno?
<gabriele> jester-: "hard disk drive"= hdd
<guest_82366> no sto installando tramite hd esterno
<jester-> guest_82366: quindi hai messo la live su hd esterno?
<gabriele> guest_82366: e qual è il problema?
<guest_82366> si il problema è che mi da un errore con un certo ''swap''
<gabriele> guest_82366: errore di che tipo? cosa dice? prima, dopo o durante l'installazione?
<guest_82366> prima
<guest_82366> dice ''riscontrato problema con la cifratura swap. selezionare swapoff e riprovare
<gabriele> guest_82366: ma la live parte?
<guest_82366> sisi
<jester-> guest_82366: ma come hai installato la iso su hd
<gabriele> guest_82366: e l'errore si presenta appena provi ad installarlo? durante il partizionamento?
<guest_82366> si
<jester-> cifratrura swap?
<guest_82366> appena dopo il partizionamento metto la password e mi esce l'errore di cifratura swap
<gabriele> guest_82366: e stai facendo il partizionemento manuale?
<guest_82366> nono
<jester-> forse si confonde
<guest_82366> ok adesso è partita l'istallazioine
<guest_82366> ho levato la cifratura
<guest_82366> probabile che era quella
<jester-> la swap non la cifra di defualt
<jester-> default
<gabriele> infatti
<guest_82366> un altra cosa
<guest_82366> per il driver della scheda wireless?
<guest_82366> li installa lui
<gabriele> guest_82366: si, fa tutto da solo
<jester-> guest_82366: usare una usb key?
<guest_82366> riscontravo problemi con la usb perché non leggeva l'exfat
<guest_82366> e da 8gb bisognava per forza avere quel formato ho partizionato un hd e funziona
<jester-> guest_82366: come hai fatto l'installer
<guest_82366> dal bios ho avviato il boot tramite hdd usb
<guest_82366> ed è partita da sola
<guest_82366> molto piu veloce di quella di windows
<jester-> guest_82366: usando?
<guest_82366> cosa intendi?
<jester-> per fare liinstaller
<guest_82366> universal usb installer
<jester-> guest_82366: non cifrare nulla
<jester-> guest_82366: non settare scarica aggiornemanti che se hai broadcom si impalla
<guest_82366> ok fatto
<guest_82366> pero adesso che ho installato e riavviato non mi da il wifi
<jester-> guest_82366: lspci | grep -i network cosa risponde
<guest_82366> cosa ?7
<jester-> guest_82366: comando da terminale
<guest_82366> beh
<jester-> apri un terminale dai il comando e di cosa risponde
<guest_82366> ''not found''
<jester-> scrivi bene
<guest_82366> LSPCi tutto in piccolo ?
<guest_82366> broadcom mi dice
<jester-> guest_82366: numero?
<guest_82366> BCM4312
<jester-> guest_82366: hai un cavo ethernet?
<guest_82366> si ma preferirei il wifi
<jester-> guest_82366: per installare il driver o attacchi il cavo o segui la guida installare senza internet
<jester-> !broadcom | guest_82366
<ubot-it> guest_82366: Dispositivo senza filo Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<guest_82366> questa e senza internet?
<jester-> Installazione driver STA senza connessione internet
<jester-> col cavo fai in 2 minuti
<jester-> guest_82366: un apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source  e sei  a posto
<guest_82366> quindi collego ad ethernet e poi ?
<jester->  apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<jester-> sudo  apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<ASIMOV> ciao
<ASIMOV> c'e qualcuno?
<guest_66677> Ciao, glpiana c'è?
<akis24> guest_66677: no
<guest_66677> ad ogni modo, dovevo installare ubuntu versione 32 bit al posto della 64 per vedere se risolvevo alcuni problemi, ora il problema è che dal bios  non mi compare più l'opzione per il boot da dvd....ma sarò sfigato?  c'è modo di  far partire l'installazione lo stesso?
<akis24> guest_66677:  e ma impossibile che sia scomparso dal bios l'opzione di boot da cd
<akis24> guest_66677: comunque alcuni pc all'avvio permettono di selezionare cosa avviare .. non so' se è il tuo caso
<guest_66677> io non la vedo, c'è solo USB Floppy e USB Storage Device oltre che UEFI Ubuntu
<akis24> guest_66677: bene fai una usb allora e avvii con quella
<guest_66677> Non parte nemmeno con quella, c'è qualcosa che non va...
<akis24> guest_66677: e come l'hai creata ? su che sistema sei ora ?
<guest_66677> lìho creata con Unbootin dal Mac come ho sempre fatto, ma oggi non va
<akis24> guest_66677: da mac non credo vada bene se poi la usi su altro pc
<guest_66677> l'ho sempre fatto a dire il vero
<akis24> guest_66677: controlla md5sum della iso
<akis24> !md5sum
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<guest_66677> ho digitato da terminale ma dice not found
<akis24> guest_66677: digitato cosa ?
<guest_66677> faccio alcune prove poi ritorno Grazie
<guest_74043> ho una domanda sono sicuro che qualcuno mi è entrato nel computer mi apre cose mie ho fatto la scanzione con l'antivisus ma comunque non ha funzionato perchè mi si continuano ad aprire cose come è possibile?
<guest_27729> sono convinto che qualcuno mi entra nel computer ho fatto la scanzione ativirus ma continuano ad accadere cose adesso ho cambiato la pss di accesso disabilitando la rete wirless cosa ne pensate?
<jester-> guest_27729: come fai ad esserne sicuro
<guest_27729> perchè mi si sono aperte delle cose troppo attineti alla ricerca che stavo facendo su una persona per curiosita'
<guest_27729> credo sia un impostazione dell'account
<jester-> guest_27729: hai visto file aperti sul dessk?
<guest_27729> sarebbero?
<jester-> che si aprono come spiritati?
<guest_27729> si esatt
<jester-> guest_27729: le suddette cose da te citate cosa sono
<guest_27729> programma di musica
<jester-> si pare per i cazzi suoi?
<jester-> apre*
<guest_27729> si
<jester-> e i mette a suonare?
<guest_27729> esatto
<jester-> madu
<jester-> disabilita teamviewer
<guest_27729> dove lo trovo
<jester-> guest_27729: chiudi tutte le porte nel router
<guest_27729> come si fa?
<jester-> entri nel router e fai
<jester-> tutti i router seri hanno un firewall
<jester-> oppure installa gfw e fai da sistema
<jester-> guest_27729: e chrootkit per vdere se ti tanno rootando
<jester-> lolanci da terminale
<guest_27729> mi dai la scritta da terminal per favore se c'è l'hai
<jester-> per intallarlo?
<guest_27729> si
<guest_27729> gfw che sarebbe?
<jester-> sarebbe la gui di ufw il firewall di ubuntu
<jester-> controlla con chrootkit che facile che sia una impressione
<guest_27729> lo trovo nel soft center?
<jester-> c'è anche rkhunter che fa lo stesso lavoro, entrombi nel center
<jester-> ambi*
<guest_27729> ok grazie sto scaricando
<jester-> sudo rkhunter –c
<jester-> è usato sui server
<jester-> sudo rkhunter –c –skip-keypress  per evitare menate
<guest_27729> non sono riuscito ad istallarlo mentro lo facevo si aprivano finestre e da terminale dice di specificare c
<guest_27729> forse è sbagliata la scrittura
<jester-> guest_27729: sudo apt-get install rkhunter
<jester-> guest_27729: sudo rkhunter -c
<guest_27729> grazie
<giuseppe_> buona sera, qualcuno mi aiuterebbe ad attivare il bluetooth ?
<jester-> giuseppe_: rfkill list
<jester-> fa vedere
<giuseppe_> ok
<jester-> intel pastebin
<giuseppe_> jester-, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8522218/
<jester-> giuseppe_: bloccato non è
<jester-> hai l'icona sulla barra?
<giuseppe_> no, perà d win funziona e avviondo il gestore bluetooth mi dice bluetooh on (lo metto io in on) e sotto mi da bluetooth disabilitato
<giuseppe_> però ...
<jester-> giuseppe_: installa blueman se non va non è linux digeribile
<giuseppe_> ho fatto, mi da le caselle grige che non posso toccare
<jester-> giuseppe_: pare non compatibile
<giuseppe_> non so che dire
<jester-> ma a che ti serve il bluetoot, è un chiavica
<giuseppe_> sai comè, mettono ste cose nei pc .... potrebbero evitarle, ^_= ...ora scrivo ad asus e chiedo perchè lo mettono .... ^_= ..mi sto permettendo di scherzare, scusami
<giuseppe_> cmq, buona cena, posso fare una domanda extra ? notizie dei telefonini ?
<jester-> è un business della madonna
<GreenRabbit> sera ^^
<giuseppe_> ma sono pronti ?
<jester-> giuseppe_: intendi i cellofoni con ubuntu?
<giuseppe_> si
<jester-> non ha raccolto abbastanza fondi e si è fermato tutto
<giuseppe_> capito
<giuseppe_> però sul bluetooth avrebbe risparmiato ..... ^_=.... buona cena, alla prossima, buona serata a tutti e scusate le battute ma ogni tanto scherzare fa bene...^_= ciaooo ragazzi, a presto
<ale83> ciao
<guest_6570> buonasera
<xubuntu202> salve qualcuno può aiutarmi con l'installazione di xubuntu?
<akis24> sera
<guest_39404> buona sera,aggiorando il istema operativo xubuntu 14.04 non ci riesco più accendere wifi
<guest_19592> buonasera a tutti, sto per procedere all'installazione di xubuntu su un vecchio pc (dell latitude d510) eventualmente siccome non dispone di risorse eccezionali sapreste indicarmi una versione light per questo pc?
<guest_39404> qualcuno sa cosa biogna fare
<akis24> guest_19592: prova lubuntu  è piu'leggera
<guest_19592> però mi sembra eccessivamente minimale, xubu è "sconsigliato" quindi?
<akis24> guest_19592: comunque prima di installare usa l'opzione " prova ubuntu senza installare "
<akis24> guest_19592: caratteristiche del pc ?
<guest_19592> questo a prescindere =)
<guest_19592> Name Dell Latitude D510
<guest_19592> Processor Intel Pentium-M 1.73GHz
<guest_19592> Screen 14.1“ XGA
<guest_19592> RAM 512MB
<guest_19592> HDD 40GB
<guest_97108> scusami ho fatto un casino col pc xD
<guest_97108> allora caratteristiche
<akis24> guest_97108: non intasare il canale .. comunque per quel pc è consigliabile lubuntu
<guest_97108> ah quindi xubuntu richiede troppe specifiche che il mio pc non soddisfa
<akis24> guest_97108: hai appena 512 mb di ram
<akis24> guest_97108: comunque provare puoi ovviamente
<guest_97108> si è vero, e da che configurazione posso utilizzare xubu?
<akis24> guest_97108: di solito almeno un giga di ram diciamo
<guest_97108> capisco =)
<guest_97108> e invece per quanto riguarda i driver, sono già "compresi" o devo scaricare ulteriori pacchetti?
<akis24> guest_97108: dipende dal tuo hardware ..
<guest_97108> il pc è sempre quello, i driver li ho, ma per windows xp
<akis24> guest_97108: comunque di solito i driver open configurano bene il pc
<akis24> guest_97108: sono compresi di solito
<guest_97108> ok, quindi, scarico, masterizzo su cd, formatto, installo e ho la macchina perfettamente funzionante?
<akis24> guest_97108: ti ripeto prima di installare prova che tutto funzioni bene
<guest_97108> si partendo dal presupposto che prima faccio la prova
<guest_97108> chiedo, una volta formattato ed installato il tutto, ho bisogno di altri pacchetti per far funzionare la macchina? se si quali?
<akis24> guest_97108: se serve qualcosa il sistema te lo segnala da solo
<guest_97108> ah ok, questa è una funzionalità che non conoscevo
<guest_97108> grazie mille allora, una terminata la "prova" vi aggiorno su come è andata =)
<akis24> prego
<guest_86212> ciao ho finito di installare lubuntu su un netbook
<guest_86212> ma quando vado per installare i driver della scheda wireless dal pannello, carica ma ritorna disattivato
<newneofita> buonasera ^^
<akis24> guest_86212: se usi driver aggiuntivi  e non viene visualizzato nulla vuol dire che non ne trova
<akis24> guest_86212: che scheda wireless hai ?
<newneofita> buonasera mi servirebbe una mano :(
<akis24> newneofita: esponi il problema se si puo' lo facciamo
<newneofita> allora penso sia una cavolata, ho provato con le guide ma non riesco, allora collegamento di un programma sulla scrivania
<akis24> newneofita: che versione di ubuntu usi  ?
<newneofita> sono andato nella directory applications, ho fatto un semplice copia, e poi incollato su scrivania, ma non va mi da un errore
<newneofita> uso l'ultima
<akis24> newneofita: hai unity  ?
<newneofita> dovrebbe essere gia installato no ?
<akis24> newneofita: hai una barra a sinistra con le icone ?
<newneofita> certo
<akis24> newneofita: vedi qui se ti aiuta http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=574137
<newneofita> azz :P
<newneofita> ok adesso provo, inoltre , ogni volta scarico un programma mi chiede sempre di inserire la psw
<newneofita> si puo eliminare quest'opzione?
<guest_86212> in pratica visualizzo i driver aggiuntivi e seleziono ''in uso brand..'' faccio applica ma torna indietro
<akis24> newneofita:  anche qui http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=467954
<ubu00> salve, ho sostituito l'HDD del laptop con SSD. Posso decriptare la mia ex-HOME con la vecchia-password, o necessito della vecchia-passphrase?
<akis24> newneofita: no  i programmi che la richiedono servono permessi di amministratore
<newneofita> ma essendo l'unico proprietario del pc, di conseguenza penso di essere anche l'amministratore XD
<akis24> guest_86212: che scheda wireless hai ? funziona ?
<newneofita> akis24:  ma non voglio aggiungere sulla barra , ma sulla scrivania
<guest_86212> okok funziona aveva bisogno all'inizio del cavo ethernet per aggiornarla
<akis24> newneofita: ti ho indicato due link  se ci dessi un occhiata vedresti che indicano anche una guida esterna al forum
<akis24> guest_86212: se funziona non ha bisogno di aggiornamenti
<newneofita> akis24: per effettuare la copia sulla scrivania ho risolto, aprendo nautilus usr share applications
<newneofita> akis24: va bene come soluzione?
<akis24> newneofita:se funzionante si ovvio
<akis24> newneofita: http://chiedi.ubuntu-it.org/questions/27206/creare-un-lanciatore-software-sul-desktop-ubuntu-1404-desktop-enviroment-unity
<newneofita> akis24: invece per poter eliminare la richiesta sempre di psw ogni volta che si installa un programma
<newneofita> ?
<akis24> newneofita:  non saprei dirti
<newneofita> akis24: XD
<akis24> newneofita: anche se è sconsigliabile cambiare impostazione  chiunque casualmente acceda a quel pc potrebbe combinare guai
<newneofita> akis24: okok ti ringrazio
<akis24> figurati
<newneofita> akis24: buonanottte , ancora grazie
<akis24> notte anche a te
<nino> qualcuno può aiutarmi a trovare un module per un driver webcam logitec che ho scaricato ma non so dove trovarlo è quickcam.ko metto su pastebin
<nino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8523030/
<nino> ho crato un modulo ma non lo trovo dove è stato creato quale directory allego postbin -- http://paste.ubuntu.com/8523030/
<ubu00> done: "# ecryptfs-recover-private"
<pooonch> ciao
<pooonch> ho un problema con  libgl1-mesa-dri:i386: dpkg: errore nell'elaborare il pacchetto libgl1-mesa-dri:i386 (--configure):
<pooonch>  il pacchetto si trova in uno stato di inconsistenza critico: è consigliato
<pooonch>  installarlo nuovamente prima di tentare la configurazione.
<pooonch> Si sono verificati degli errori nell'elaborazione:
<pooonch>  libgl1-mesa-dri:i386
<pooonch> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<pooonch> ho questo problema con dpkg e durante gli aggiornamenti: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8523084/
<pooonch> seguendo una guida, mi outputta un altro errore diverso, e provando a risolvere quello mi torna sempre a quello messo nel paste
<cybernova> pooonch, sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-dri
<pooonch> cybernova: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8523176/
<pooonch> si è spento il pc durante un aggiornamento, non partiva piu e sono entrato il recovery per poi fare dpkg da li.. il pc è partito e funziona, c'è questo ptoblema xo
<cybernova> pooonch, qual'è il comando che hai lanciato per primo? hai messo solo l'output
<pooonch> il tuo, sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-dri
<cybernova> pooonch, quello prima con dpkg
<pooonch> da recovery ho selezionato solo dpkg ed ha fatto tutto in auto, finito li, sempre da recovery ho aperto la shell ed ho dato dpkg --configure -a, come mi aveva consigliato di fare qualcuno qui dentro
<pooonch> ma mi ha dato un errore simile
<cybernova> pooonch, proviamo a rimuoverlo e ha reinstallarlo, vediamo se funziona...
<cybernova> e a*
<pooonch> ok
<cybernova> pooonch, sudo apt-get purge libgl1-mesa-dri && sudo apt-get install libgl1-mesa-dri
<pooonch> col purge avevo già provato, sempre solito errore. comuque provo
<cybernova> pooonch, allora sei hai provato nulla
<pooonch> ho lanciato, vediamo che esce
<pooonch> oh, nessun errore sembra. m consiglia un autoremove, prima quando provai mi diede sempre lo stesso errore del paste, ora provo
<pooonch> ok, ancora nessun errore
<pooonch> provo a dare un update ed upgrade, se funziona abbiamo risolto :)
<pooonch> cybernova: sembra apposto :) :)
<pooonch> grazie mille
<cybernova> pooonch, di nulla
<pooonch> a presto buona serata
<pooonch> riavvio
<pooonch> se non torno grazie
<federica2202> ciao a tutti
<federica2202> grazie in anticipo a chi vorra' o potra' aiutarmi
<federica2202> ho acquistato da poco negli states un laptop economico con le seguenti caratteristiche:
<federica2202> memory 4 gb
<federica2202> pentium cpu n3520 2.16ghzx4
<federica2202> grafica intel bay trail
<federica2202> ho instalato ubuntu 14.04
<federica2202> un disastro
<federica2202> e' lentissimo
<federica2202> firefox e' un chiodo
<federica2202> non riesce nemmeno ad aprire livemail
<federica2202> qualcuno ha qualche idea?
<federica2202> ho sempre messo ubuntu su tutte le macchine proprio quando cominciavano a rallentare, ha sempre funzionato da salvavita, su tutto e sempre
<federica2202> pensavo di andare liscia col nuovo acquisto seppur modesto
<federica2202> mi sbagliano
<federica2202> suggerimenti?
<mox001> salve, c'é nessuno ?
<jester-> cucuuu
<mox001> praticamente volevo eseguire uno script semplcie ad ogni avvio di ubuntu, invece di eseguirlo a mano ogni volta
<mox001> praticamente uso due tastiere, una mezza rotta del mio pc ed una esterna usb, quella esterna é posizionata fisicamente sopra a quella del notebook, quindi capite che se attive tutte e 2, é un casino... quindi ho disattivato quella del notebook tramite 1 comando ubuntu, da terminale... vorrei solo che ogni volta che accedo ad ubuntu mi esegua questo
<mox001>  semplice comando... come si fa ?
<jester-> mox001: non mi ricordo dove casso si mette
<jester-> mox001: c'è una file dove scrivere il comando che non ricordo
<jester-> mox001: alternativa fai lo sciprt e poi lo linchi in programmi avvio
<Rebecca92> mox001, che DE hai ?
<mox001> DE cosa vuoldire ?
<mox001> come faccio a fare lo script e salvarlo e lincarlo ai programmi avvio ?
<Rebecca92> mox001, unity , gnome o kde ?
<mox001> scusate ma sono un nuovo utente
<mox001> Rebecca, ho Ubuntu
<Rebecca92> quindi unity
<mox001> Buono a sapersi... che cambia tra questi 3 ?
<mox001> é una domanda per curiosità...
<jester-> mox001: scrivi la stringa  in /etc/rc.loc prma di exit0
<mox001> in che senso prima di exit0 ?
<Rebecca92> http://www.lffl.org/2014/02/ubuntu-meglio-lambiente-desktop-unity.html mox001, per le differenze penso andare bene.
<jester-> mox001: sudo gedit /etc/rc.local
<Rebecca92> mox001, gksu gedit /etc/rc.local
<mox001> quale dei due ?
<jester-> è uguale
<jester-> gksu fa piu scena se installato
<mox001> ma cos'é gksu ?
<mox001> sudo so che serve diciamo per "eseguire da amministratore"
<jester-> gksu è piu elegante e sicuro per roba grafica
<Rebecca92> anzi su ubuntu hanno rinominato gksu in gksudo . LOL
<jester-> e dounload con scaricati
<jester-> e la home in xfce è casa
<mox001> a me in universita mi han sempre fatto usare sudo, mai sentito gksu
<Rebecca92> mox001, sudo per i grafici è considerato un po' "sporca" come soluzione. non manda tutti  i parametri d'ambiente rischiando di fare macelli a lungo termine
<mox001> The program gksudo is not currently installed
<jester-> mox001: è la stessa cosa ma eviti che chiudendo il terminale si chiuda anche l'applicazione
<Rebecca92> mox001, allora gksu
<mox001> gia provato
<mox001> stesso output
<jester-> mox001: sudo apt-get install gksu
<mox001> fatto
<Rebecca92> mox001, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo#Graphical_sudo
<mox001> e poi ho provato ad eseguire il comando con gksu
<mox001> pero continua a dirmi che la pass é sbagliata
<jester-> gksudo?
<jester-> mox001: usa sudo e pace
<mox001> si
<mox001> ah no
<mox001> ecco fatto
<mox001> funziona
<mox001> adesso prima di exit0 aggiungo il mio codice ?
<jester-> mox001: scrivi la stringa prima di  exit 0
<mox001> xinput float 12
<mox001> ci vuole qualche punto e virgola o qualcosa?
<jester-> scrivi quello che funza da terminale
<mox001> xinput float 12
<mox001> e poi salvo ?
<jester-> exit 0 serve in caso di errore della stringa a non imputtanare il sistema
<jester-> mox001: logico che salvi
<mox001> grazie mille ragazzi
<mox001> avete da fare o posso rompervi un po' xD?
<mox001> tipo per installare le app su ubuntu come funziona? mi servirebbe una specie di uTorrent e un'app per creare usb bootable da iso di win8
<poonch> we
<mox001> we
<jester-> mox001: giuarda se hai transmission gia installato, per le app c'è il software center con parecchia roba
<poonch> cazzo ho perso cyber
<mox001> si ho visto che c'é un software center
<poonch> raga qualcuno di voi era connesso mezzoretta fa che ha letto la conversazione tra me è cyber?
<jester-> mox001: o da terminale con sudo apt-get install nomeapp
<mox001> ma intendevo, normalmente le app di ubuntu che estensioni hanno? e poi mi chiedevo se serviva un antivirus, e si se ce n'é qualcuno free che mi va bene...
<mox001> ah okey, ma i nomi delle app dove li prendo ?
<jester-> mox001: e prima fare sudo apt-get update per aggiornare il database
<jester-> mox001:  dipende da cosa installi
<jester-> mox001: se instally synaptic è piu agile fai la riverca per nome
<jester-> mox001: sudo apt-get install synaptic
<jester-> poi cercalo nella dash
<mox001> ok ora installo
<mox001> mentre per il fatto dell'antivirus?
<jester-> mox001: non serve
<poonch> vabbe in ogni caso, mi ha dato una mano a risolvere il problema che avevo, ed a quanto pare avevamo risolto..solo che poi ho riavviato, e all avvio parte la shell che mi chiede il login e pass...ho inserito e poi dato startx, ma non succede nulla..poi ho anche provato a dare il dpkg reconfigore xorg ma niente
<mox001> okey
<mox001> ma per passare da un'app all'altra velocemnte si usa la sidebar a sinistra ?
<jester-> Manuz: minimizza nella sidebar
<jester-> è una questione di abitudine
<mox001> hmm okey
<mox001> hai per caso da consigliarmi qualche guida magari utile per imparare cose su ubuntu ?
<jester-> e di gusti, io che sono amante del tradizionale uso kakkade
<jester-> mox001: impari cammin facendo
<jester-> mox001: c'è il wiki
<jester-> !wiki
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<mox001> un'altra cosa, internet stranamente... é vermaente lento con firefox
<jester-> e pure un forum
<jester-> mox001: ff fa il suo lavoro ma se hai la banda stretta non fa miracoli
<mox001> ho la fibra di fastweb xD
<jester-> minghia
<jester-> prova chromium-browser
<mox001> sisi
<mox001> io su windows uso chrome
<jester-> mox001: installa ubuntu-restricted-extras
<mox001> cos'è ?
<jester-> è una serie do plugin
<mox001> ma a che servono ?
<jester-> che non mettono di default per paturnie open non open
<mox001> non ho capito scusa
<jester-> mox001: a vedere i flash a suonare mp3 e palle varie
<mox001> sudo apt-get  ubuntu-restricted-extras, giusto ?
<jester-> sudo apt-get  install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<mox001> ah si giusto...
<mox001> comunque io ho creato un documento vuoto dove sto salvando questi comandi, poi anche da windows riusciro ad aprire questo documento ?
<jester-> mox001: devi installare un driver per prendere file da linux
<jester-> mox001: invece da linux a winz non problem
<poonch> nessuno? :(
<jester-> poonch: se ghè
<mox001> sono in un'unità chiamata D che vedono tutti e 2
<poonch> spe
<mox001> quindi ho bisogno del driver ?
<jester-> mox001: da wunz si
<poonch> <poonch> raga qualcuno di voi era connesso mezzoretta fa che ha letto la conversazione tra me è cyber?
<poonch> <poonch> vabbe in ogni caso, mi ha dato una mano a risolvere il problema che avevo, ed a quanto pare avevamo risolto..solo che poi ho riavviato, e all avvio parte la shell che mi chiede il login e pass...ho inserito e poi dato startx, ma non succede nulla..poi ho anche provato a dare il dpkg reconfigore xorg ma niente
<jester-> poonch: come avevate risplto
<jester-> risolto
<mox001> e che driver scusa?
<poonch> mi ha fatto disintallare delle librerie e reinstallare
<jester-> mox001: cerca diskinternal in gogol
<poonch> eri connesso intorno a mezzanotte?
<jester-> poonch:  no
<jester-> poonch: nividia?
<jester-> o ati
<mox001> sembra che serva per il recupero dei files eliminati, da quanto ho capito...
<jester-> a occhio pare sminchiamento da driver video
<jester-> mox001: no serve per vedere ext4 di linux e scaricarli su winz all'occoerenza
<poonch> no jester- è il pc di 1 amico, si è spento durante aggiornamento e non partiva piu, ho risolto entrando in recovery e dando dpkg, poi è partito...ma una volta avviato dava errori durante aggiornamenti, con cyber ho risolto quel problema ma ora non si avvia piu
<jester-> poonch: sistema installato?
<poonch> ubuntu 14.04
<jester-> poonch: suggerisco un ripristino
<mox001> okey, appena installo windows poi lo installo e vedo
<jester-> !ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<mox001> senti io su windows avevo notepad++ e sono abituato a cose colorate e belle nel blocco note, mentre vedo che questo gedit é veramente un blocco note elementare... hai qualche consiglio per qualcosa tipo notepad++ ?
<poonch> jester-, ma andava benissimo tutto fin poco prima del riavvio
<poonch> non devo far qualche restore della de o qualcosa del genere?
<jester-> poonch: eh mancando la corrente avra lasciato qualche cosa importante a metà e non piu facilente recuperabie
<jester-> poonch: prova quasta serie di comandi
<jester-> sudo dpkg --configure -a  sudo apft-get -f install sudo apt-get dist-ipgrade
<jester-> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jester-> se c'è qualcosa in sospeso lo sistema altrimenti bisogna capire il problema
<poonch> ok provo
<jester-> visto che da strax non ti da verbose di errori
<mox001> ho installato chrome, come lo aggiungo alla sidebar ?
<jester-> mox001: una vota aperto clicchi destro l'icona sulla sidebar
<jester-> c'è l'opzione
<poonch> niente sembra tutto ok li
<jester-> poonch: da startx non da errori?
<jester-> poonch: che scheda video monta, normale o doppia
<poonch> no, cambia la schermata come se partisse, ma non parte
<poonch> non saprei, aspe che vedo se c'è scritto qualcosa
<jester-> poonch: prova a creare un user
<jester-> poonch: sudo adduser sticass
<jester-> poonch: sudo adduser sticass sudo
<poonch> ma non è che devo dare qualcosa simile a sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<mox001> si ce l'ho fatta, ma é molto in basso... se io voglio metterlo piu in alto xD?
<jester-> riavvii e provi user sticass
<poonch> ok
<jester-> poonch: spe
<jester-> nel caso fosse lightdm
<jester-> poonch: sudo apt-get install gdm
<poonch> ubuntu con gnome
<poonch> avevo prima
<poonch> aveva*
<jester-> e a richeista mettilo a default
<poonch> ok
<poonch> xo ad esempio
<poonch> se schiaccio il bottone x spegnerlo
<poonch> poi compare la schermata di sfondo di gnome
<jester-> poonch: non è chi il disco è pieno?
<poonch> e si spegne
<poonch> no no
<poonch> glielho messo 1 mese fa
<jester-> poonch: sai che scheda video?
<poonch> non lha mai usato
<jester-> poonch: prendi una pila e puntala allo schermo
<poonch> è un in i5, sarà integrata
<jester-> se vedi il problema sono i pixel che si spengono
<mox001> perchè l'icona di chrome é blu e non i 3 colori di cui é realmente composta ?
<jester-> mox001: perchè in linux si cambia
<jester-> mox001: se metti il deb del sito gogol te la fa normale
<poonch> sta installando gdm
<mox001> cosa vuoldire mettere il deb del sito di google? (mi scuso anticipatamente per la mia ignoranza)
<jester-> mox001: tutti i file di installazione sono file.deb
<jester-> mox001: sistema debian
<poonch> jester-, ha installato gdm, non mi ha chiesto niente xo
<jester-> il piu imitato e mai eguagliato
<poonch> do startx?
<jester-> poonch: no riavvia
<poonch> ok
<mox001> okey, ma come faccio a fare quello che mi hai detto?
<mox001> okey, ma come faccio a fare quello che mi hai detto?
<mox001> io l'ho gia installato chrome tramite sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<poonch> ok jester- è partito
<poonch> thanks
<jester-> poonch: ma va?
<poonch> ora da un report di crash
<poonch> xo va
<poonch> spe
<jester-> poonch: si è un vizio
<poonch> apposto grazie jester-
<poonch> :)
<poonch> un'ultima cosa, devo scaricare qualche pacchetto x rimetterli il menu in alto a sx o è nelle impostazioni? uso altro e non ricordo bene
<jester-> poonch: secondo me si era imputtanato lightdm
<jester-> fratello piu bello di gdm
<poonch> e ma voleva il menu con i programmi divisi in gruppi
<jester-> poonch: doveva installare kubutu
<jester-> poonch: o mettigli falbck
<jester-> fallback
<poonch> cmq anche io preferisco gnome 2
<jester-> poonch: gnome-session-fallback è gnome 3
<jester-> con pochi pacchetti poi scegli al gdm uno o l'altro
<jester-> cosi ha la bionda e la rossa
<mox001> io l'ho gia installato chrome tramite sudo apt-get install chromium-browser, come faccio ora per l'icona ?
<jester-> mox001: no ti paice azzurra?
<jester-> piace
<mox001> mi fa veramente schifo xD
<mox001> se si potesse preferirei cambiare
<jester-> sei deilcato, linux è per omeni duri
<mox001> haha
<mox001> son 2 anni che volevo installarlo
<jester-> mox001: http://www.google.it/intl/it/chrome/browser/
<jester-> mox001: hai sistema 3 0 64bit
<mox001> tra l'altro... prima installazione mi sono fottuto il mio hd da 400 gb, tutto formattato
<mox001> 64
<mox001> ma l'ho gia installato chrome
<jester-> mox001: scarica 64 bit per debian ubuntu poi ti do i comandi
<mox001> ma non succede nulla x il fatto che l'ho gia installato ?
<jester-> scarica e abbi fede
<mox001> salvo o apro ?
<jester-> salva
<mox001> 45 mb
<mox001> fatto
<jester-> mox001: sudo dpkg --purge chromium-browser
<jester-> lo disinstalla
<jester-> mox001: dove hai il file scaricato
<mox001> downloads
<jester-> mox001: vuoi fare da teminale?
<jester-> o vai li e e fai doppio click
<mox001> preferirei da terminale, cosi imparo qualcosa di nuovo
<mox001> comunque mi ha dato degli errori col comando di prima
<jester-> mox001:  quali
<jester-> rifai
<mox001> pkg: dependency problems prevent removal of chromium-browser:
<mox001>  chromium-browser-l10n depends on chromium-browser (>= 37.0.2062.120-0ubuntu0.14.04.1~pkg1049).
<mox001>  chromium-browser-l10n depends on chromium-browser (<< 37.0.2062.120-0ubuntu0.14.04.1~pkg1049.1~).
<mox001>  chromium-browser-l10n depends on chromium-browser (>= 37.0.2062.120-0ubuntu0.14.04.1~pkg1049).
<mox001>  chromium-browser-l10n depends on chromium-browser (<< 37.0.2062.120-0ubuntu0.14.04.1~pkg1049.1~).
<mox001> dpkg: error processing package chromium-browser (--purge):
<mox001>  dependency problems - not removing
<jester-> mousa il pastebin
<mox002> scusa, si é disconnesso da IRC
<jester-> !paste | mox002
<ubot-it> mox002: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> mox002: o non si capisce
<jester-> e intasi il canale
<mox002> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8523755/
<jester-> mox002: sudo dpkg --purge chromium-browser-l10n chromium-browser
<jester-> usa copia incolla
<mox002> questo funziona
<mox002> come mai ?
<jester-> il primo era una dipendenza
<jester-> mox002: cd Scaricati
<mox002> eh ?
<jester-> mox002: sudo dpkg -i google e batti tab che completa
<jester-> mox002: nel terminale: cd Scaricati
<jester-> = vai nella cartella Scaricati se in italico
<mox002> il tab quindi su ubuntu completa le cose ?
<jester-> yess
<mox002> si, sono andato in Downloads... non sono proprio un pirla diciamo xD
<jester-> doppio tab ti da le atelrnative
<jester-> mox002: in sosnatanza tutto si appoggia ad apt e a dpkg
<jester-> center e palle varie sono delle gui
<mox002> errori anche qui
<jester-> fa vedere
<mox002> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8523774/
<jester-> mox002: sudo apt-get -f install
<jester-> e si prende le dipendenze
<mox002> ma quindi apt e dpkh sono tipo due contenitori ?
<mox002> cosa sono queste dipendenze??
<jester-> mox002: no sono esecutori i contenitori sono i server ubuntu
<jester-> mox002: sono l'equivalente dei ddl di winz. delle librerie
<mox002> ahhh
<mox002> capito
<jester-> alla fine l'ambardam è simile
<mox002> comunque io sono il ragazzo che aveva installato ubuntu su hd e perso i 400gb di dati, ricordi xD?
<jester-> mox002: se scopri i file nascosti vedrai delle cartelle nascoste che contengono le impostazioni utente delle varie app
<jester-> in winz stanno un app data
<jester-> mox002: -f install ha sistemato?
<mox002> ho fatto il comando che mi hai detto, e mi ha installato
<mox002> pero nn lo vedo nella sidebar
<jester-> mox002: dovresti avere l'icona originale
<jester-> mox002: lo devi lanciare la prima volta
<jester-> poi da destro lo fissi
<mox002> come ?
<jester-> mox002: clicca il logo in cima alla side
<mox002> intendo lanciarlo
<jester-> mox002: si apre la dash, nella ricerca scrivi chrome
<mox002> ah okey
<mox002> pero la parte superiore, (x, riduci a icona, ingrandisci) é diversa... xk ?
<jester-> si riduce nellicona sulla side
<jester-> clicchi e riapre
<jester-> si fa fatica a vedere le prime volte
<mox002> intendo dire 1 altra cosa
<mox002> tipo firefox ce l'ha in 1 modo la parte superiore, chrome ce l'ha in stile windows
<mox002> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/D2Rq2hiQsWLhikUlCJaw
<jester-> mox002: guai a fare ocme un winzoz
<jester-> come*
<mox002> vedi che chrome ha la parte superiore in blu a destra?
<jester-> mox002: a dire la verità non ci ho mai pensato
<mox002> prima non me ne ero accorto, oppure mi sa che prima era in stile ubuntu...
<jester-> so bluetto è stile ubuntu
<jester-> mox002: questo è meglio
<jester-> ti messo pure il repo e rimane aggiornato automatico
<mox002> preferivo in nero con riduci icona, ingrandisci e chiudi a sinitra...
<mox002> *sinistra
<jester-> mox002: installa gnome-session-fallback e al login scegli sessione gnome
<jester-> e vedi se ti piace di piu
<mox002> ma mi cambia il coso di chrome?
<jester-> mox002: e gnome-tweak-tools per configurare la grafica
<jester-> poonch: caombia solo il vestito
<jester-> la tipa + sempre quella
<mox002> senti piu che altro avrei bisogno di creare un usb bootable con dentro win8.1
<mox002> win 8.1 gia scaricato la iso
<jester->  mox002 ms passa il tool
<mox002> che cosa uso x creare la boot avviabile su usb ?
<jester-> mox002: installando winz ti seghera il boot loader che andra ripristinato
<mox002> cioé ?
<mox002> lo installo in altra partizione...
<jester-> mox002: devi andare sul sito microsft e prendere il tool
<jester-> mox002: lo sega comunque il boot loader
<mox002> e cme lo ripristino ?
<jester-> per quello si installa prima winz
<mox002> ah cavoli...
<mox002> te pareva...
<mox002> sbaglio sempre scelta :/
<jester-> mox002: dipende se hai sistema mbr o uefi
<jester-> se mbr http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<jester-> se uefi
<jester-> !uefi \ esegui recuper boot loader
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jester-> !uefi | esegui recuper boot loader
<ubot-it> esegui recuper boot loader: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<mox002> come faccio a capire cosa ho ?
<jester-> mox002: pc di anni?
<mox002> 2010
<jester-> dovrebbe essere mbr
<mox002> comunque guarda... a sto punto domani mi installo winzozz formattando tutto e poi ubuntu, faccio prima forse...
<jester-> mox002: winz dovrebbe andare sulla prima partizione
<mox002> hmmm
<mox002> eliminero tutto e rifaro le due installazioni
<mox002> pero ora devo riuscire a creare un usb bootable e mi serve un software, quello di microsoft nn va bene xk nn ho codice a portata di mano
<jester-> mox002: se vuoi stare sul convenzionale altamente configurabile si consiglia kubuntu
<mox002> che cambia da ubuntu ?
<jester-> mox002: cambia tutto, è tipo convenziinale
<jester-> tipo winws xp o seven
<mox002> non lo voglio allora xD
<mox002> mi piacciono le cose difficili diciamo haha
<jester-> installa openbox allora
<mox002> per cosa?
<jester-> brutto e difficile come ambiente
<mox002> haha
<mox002> comunque mi sapresti dire 1 software per creare boot di winzozz avviabile ?
<jester-> mox002: sul sito microsoft c'è il tool
<mox002> non posso usare quello
<jester-> e perchè no
<mox002> mi chiede prima la product key
<jester-> strano a me con winz7 non ha chiesto nulla
<mox002> lo so
<mox002> quello di win7 lo usavo anchio
<mox002> mentre win8 hanno messo che prima metti il product key e poi crea
<jester-> mox002: non ti so aiutare
<jester-> pc senza cdrom?
<mox002> si
<jester-> usa un dvd
<mox002> xk l'ho staccato e c'ho messo un bay per leggere hhd
<mox002> non ho piu il lettore... xD
<jester-> aaah
<mox002> stavo cercando il tool dal sito microsoft
<mox002> sembra esserci solo in versione .exe, quindi nnt da fare x ubuntu
<jester-> mox002: ubuntu serve altro
<jester-> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<jester-> o unetbootin
<mox002> anche qui mi scarica un .exe xD
<jester-> bè?
<mox002> non me lo apre
<jester-> da buntu no
<jester-> usa il suo usb creator
<mox002> col suo usb creator mi fa mettere solo ubuntu su disco
<mox002> cioe, su usb
<jester-> e comuque quello ms in ubuntu ciccia
<mox002> nn ho capito
<mox002> io sn su ubuntu e ho scaricato la iso
<mox002> ora vorrei creare un usb bootable con questa iso di winzozz
#ubuntu-it 2014-10-09
<guest_46827> Buonasera a tutti
<guest_46827> posso chiedere un aiuto?
<guest_46827> ho fatto l ultimo aggiornamento a ubuntu e in mezzo alla installazione mi si è spento il pc e ora non funziona nulla
<guest_46827> Buonasera
<akis24> giorno
<glpiana> ola
<Pinguinone> Buongiorno a tutti
<Pinguinone> Ho un quesito tecnico...
<akis24> Pinguinone: esponi il problema
<Pinguinone> In pratica ho un hard disk (di boot) con 3 partizioni montato su un altro computer che sospetto essere danneggiato. L'ho collegato alla mia macchina Ubuntu, l'ho "smontato" e poi da terminale ho lanciato sudo fsck /dev/sdb
<Pinguinone> Il risultato è http://paste.ubuntu.com/8525356/
<Pinguinone> Possiamo dire con certezza che il disco ha dei problemi hardware?
<glpiana> Pinguinone, no, dai il comando: sudo fdisk -l          e metti su pastebin
<Pinguinone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8525375/
<Pinguinone> (ciao glpiana)
<glpiana> Pinguinone, da quel che vedo sdb ha 3 partizioni ntfs. prova a dare sudo fsck /dev/sdb1         e vediamo che dice
<Pinguinone> fsck: fsck.ntfs: not found
<glpiana> Pinguinone, sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs
<Pinguinone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8525404/
<glpiana> Pinguinone, allora: sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<glpiana> Pinguinone, ci sei ancora?
<Pinguinone> scusa faccio subito
<Pinguinone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8525432/
<glpiana> Pinguinone, oki, quindi non è linkato a fsck.ntfs. facciamo a mano. delle 3 partizioni di windows, la prima è molto molto piccola. controlliamo la seconda?
<guest_7777> sono alle prese con photorec, in cd live ho lubuntu, in terminale, dopo aver installato testdisk, ho dato il comando sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt, ma tottengo l'errore Mount is denied because the NTFS volume is already exclusively opened..
<Pinguinone> Sì
<Pinguinone> come faccio?
<glpiana> Pinguinone, sudo ntfsfix /dev/sdb2
<Pinguinone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8525464/
<glpiana> Pinguinone, oki, prova a montarla con sudo mount /dev/sdb2 /mnt
<glpiana> poi dai: ls /mnt  e vedi se c'è il contenuto
<Pinguinone> Sì c'é
<glpiana> Pinguinone, oki, smontiamola: sudo umount /dev/sdb2
<Pinguinone> Fatto
<Pinguinone> (scusa se rispondo in ritardo ma ho gli operai in casa per i termosifoni)
<glpiana> Pinguinone, oki, ora dovresti controllare se il disco va sul pc da cui l'hai prelevato
<Pinguinone> Scusa glpiana non capisco una cosa...non gli abbiamo fatto niente giusto? E, ti posso assicurare che sul pc andava lentissimo e ogni tanto Windows mi da un messaggio strano che sembra dire "settori danneggiati"
<guest_7777> sono alle prese con photorec, in cd live ho lubuntu, in terminale, dopo aver installato testdisk, ho dato il comando sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt, ma tottengo l'errore Mount is denied because the NTFS volume is already exclusively opened..
<glpiana> Pinguinone, il check ha avuto esito positivo, provalo
<glpiana> guest_7777, scrivi in un terminale: mount | grep sdb1
<Pinguinone> Oki, il pc non ce l'ho qua (è di un mio amico), è possibile fargli fare anche una sorta di controllo approfondito?
<glpiana> Pinguinone, bisognerebbe farle da windows ste cose, visto che ntfs è il suo filesystem proprietario
<Pinguinone> eh lo so, ci ho provato ma non c'é stato verso di farglielo fare...
<Pinguinone> si continuava a riavviare
<guest_7777> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8525549/
<glpiana> guest_7777, è già montato quel disco, su /media/lubuntu/TOSHIBA EXT
<guest_7777> ok, ma facevo sempre questa procedura con dvd live di kubuntu e non avevo quel messaggio...
<guest_7777> usavo dei comandi che jester mi aveva passato in chat per creare una cartella su toshiba e mettere lì dentro i file recuperati dal disco
<glpiana> guest_7777, smontalo con sudo umount /dev/sdb1  e poi procedi come volevi fare prima
<glpiana> Pinguinone, non vedo altre opzioni in ntfsfix, per cui mi sa che quello che poteva fare ha fatto. vedi se si avvia e poi checkalo da windows
<guest_7777> ok provo
<Pinguinone> ok provo
<Pinguinone> grazie
<guest_7777> sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<guest_7777> cd /mnt
<guest_7777> cd /mnt
<glpiana> guest_7777, non devi scriverli qui i comandi
<Pinguinone> exit
<guest_7777> lo so, ;) era per farti vedere se ero nel giusto
<glpiana> guest_7777, ma io no so cosa devi fare e non so cosa c'è in quella partizione che hai montato
<guest_7777> devo dire a photorec di recuperare i dati dal disco interno e metterli sul disco esterno toshiba
<guest_7777> cm sta lavorando ora photorec
<glpiana> ok
<guest_7777> grazie!
<guest_47713> buongiorno
<Guest81883> salve, ho un problema con acrobat, apro il documento da internet tramite firefox, ma mi dice che non ho installato javascript e di modificarlo da acrobat, mi potreste aiutare a capire il problema e dove mettere la mani? grazie.
<Guest81883> se posso posso postare l'errore.
<glpiana> !image | Guest81883
<ubot-it> Guest81883: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Guest81883> posso postare con paste?
<glpiana> !paste | Guest81883
<ubot-it> Guest81883: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Guest81883> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8525712/
<glpiana> Guest81883, torno tra poco.
<glpiana> Guest81883, io non uso acrobat. ha qualche impostazione la videata del plugin in firefox?
<ExPBoy> Guest81883, forse ri conviene usare adobe reader e non ff
<marvindep> ciao... c'è possibilità di installare un file driver installer.exe a qualche modo???
<marvindep> ubuntu14.04
<glpiana> marvindep, un driver no di sicuro con un installer per windows
<glpiana> marvindep, puoi psgeare cosa vorresti fare?
<glpiana> *spiegare
<marvindep> <glpiana> ciao, ho comprato una cosa che per farla funzionare bisognerebbe installare queste cosette da un cd che c'è in allegato, solo che è fatto per wind. e non c'era scritto ...adesso mi trovo un pochettino in dificoltà perche su laptop ho solo ubuntu
<glpiana> marvindep, magari meno misterioso, cosa hai comprato?
<marvindep> <glpiana>è un programma per fare diagnostica degli guasti delle automobili.
<marvindep> <glpiana>cioe una USB che va attaccata alla presa della macchina e poi te lo dovrebbe fare vedere sul comp che guasto ha
<akis24> interfaccia obd abbiamo capito giusto ?
<glpiana> marvindep, se l'aggeggio è collegato, scrivi in un terminale: lsusb
<glpiana> !paste | marvindep
<ubot-it> marvindep: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<marvindep> <akis24>si OBD2
<marvindep> <glpiana>no non è collegato, potrei provare a farlo
<marvindep> <glpiana>mi è pena arrivato, voleva prima installare i driver..
<marvindep> <glpiana> vado a provare..mi ci vora un po di tempo, poi li dove sono non sono sicuro che prende la wifi
<marvindep> (chisedo scusa per gli errori gramaticali,,non sono italiano)
<guest_52965> salve, ho un problema non riesco piu' a cancellare completamente il trash
<glpiana> marvindep, ok
<glpiana> guest_52965, che errore ottieni?
<guest_52965> Failed to delete the item from the trash
<guest_61275> hi
<glpiana> guest_61275, nel terminale: locate .Trash | grep home
<glpiana> !paste | guest_61275
<ubot-it> guest_61275: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<guest_61275> i have problem with skype can you help me?
<glpiana> !english | guest_61275
<ubot-it> guest_61275: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<guest_61275> #ubuntu
<guest_61275> az
<glpiana> "az" è internazionale?
<guest_61275> scusa
<guest_61275> haahh
<guest_61275> non vedevo sopra
<guest_61275> ok ho problema con skype
<glpiana> guest_61275, che problema?
<guest_61275> non lo carica
<guest_61275> si avvia
<guest_61275> ma poi segmentfault
<guest_61275> fo il danno
<guest_61275> fà il danno
<guest_61275> da quando c'è stato l'aggiornamento
<guest_61275> di skype
<glpiana> !enter | guest_61275
<ubot-it> guest_61275: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<glpiana> guest_61275, apri un terminale e scrivi: dpkg -l | grep skype
<glpiana> guest_61275, scrivi anche: uname -a
<glpiana> !paste | guest_61275
<ubot-it> guest_61275: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<guest_61275> ok mi sposto su pc con problema..e posto...se riesco
<guest_52965> come posso definitivamente svuotare la cartella trash dell'home?
<cristian_c> guest_52965, puoi indicare il percorso?
<cristian_c> e il nome esatto
<akis24> [11:25:07] <glpiana> guest_61275, nel terminale: locate .Trash | grep home  mica risponde eh
<cestinotrash> Ho cambiato nome utente perche' i guest vari non mi fanno capire nulla, mi potreste aiutare a svuotare il cestino del'home?
<glpiana> cestinotrash, nel terminale: locate .Trash | grep home
<cestinotrash> fatto gipiana non apre nulla
<ExPBoy> uhm
<calimero_82> salve
<ExPBoy> cestinotrash, dovrebbe darti un percorso
<calimero_82> ad ogni avvio in questo pc si presenta il seguente problema: /usr/sbin/samba
<cestinotrash> appunto dovrebbe ma non accade :( sono pronto anche a far entrare uno di voi nel pc
<glpiana> cestinotrash, nel terminale: locate Trash | grep home
<glpiana> ExPBoy, no, avevo messo un puntino di troppo
<ExPBoy> ah :)
<ExPBoy> succede dai
<calimero_82> dice sistem problem detected, che devo fare?
<glpiana> calimero_82, reinstalla samba e vedi se il problema persiste
<cestinotrash> locate Trash | grep home
<guest_27404> Buongiorno!
<calimero_82> grazie glpiana
<marvindep> <glpiana> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8525954/
<glpiana> cestinotrash, ottieni questo percorso? .local/share/Trash
<cestinotrash> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8526042/
<glpiana> cestinotrash, scrivi: ls .local/share/Trash/files          e dimmi se vedi i file che non ti fa cancellare
<calimero_82> sudo apt-get purge samba && sudo apt-get install samba così glpiana
<calimero_82> ?
<guest_27404> posso chiedere un aiuto.? Mentre stavo installando l aggiornamento di ubuntu mi si è' spento il pc. È ora non riparte più e rimane nella pagina nera ma non so' che comandi dare grazie mille
<glpiana> calimero_82, potresti anche fare solo un install --reinstall
<glpiana> guest_27404, visualizzi il menu di grub all'avvio del pc?
<cestinotrash> ls: cannot access .local/share/Trash/files: No such file or directory
<calimero_82> sudo apt-get install --reinstall samba?
<glpiana> marvindep, sarebbe l'adattatore usb -> porta seriale?
<glpiana> calimero_82, sì
<calimero_82> sudo apt-get install --reinstall samba? glpiana  ?
<calimero_82> grazie
<guest_27404> Sono ignorante chiedo scusa il grub si
<glpiana> cestinotrash, devi essere nella tua home. scrivi così allora: ls /home/turaniandeluxe/.local/share/Trash/files
<glpiana> guest_27404, il grub, il menu di scelta del sistema oeprativo intendo
<calimero_82> ora riavvio grazie glpiana
<cestinotrash> ls /home/turaniandeluxe/.local/share/Trash/files
<cestinotrash> ls: cannot access /home/turaniandeluxe/.local/share/Trash/files: No such file or directory
<glpiana> cestinotrash, sudo updatedb
<guest_27404> si quello si dl plana
<glpiana> -.-
<guest_27404> glplana scusa
<guest_27404> lo vedio e mi chiede quale versione usare
<cestinotrash> fatto
<glpiana> guest_27404, sì, vabbè. al menu di grub, scegli la seconda voce e poi nel menu successivo la prima voce che riporta tra parentesi la parola "recovery"
<guest_27404> ok
<glpiana> guest_27404, quando arrivi al menu successivo, scegli la voce relativa a "dpkg"
<glpiana> cestinotrash, ridai: locate trash | grep home
<guest_27404> fatto
<glpiana> guest_27404, che sta facendo?
<guest_27404> dice non è stato smontato in maniera corretta , controllo forzato
<glpiana> cestinotrash, Trash con la t maiuscola
<cestinotrash> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8526068/
<glpiana> guest_27404, aspettiamo
<glpiana> cestinotrash, dicevo, con la T maiuscola: locate Trash | grep home
<guest_27404> inode illegale 1412814261 nella lista degli inode orfano
<calimero_82> glpiana:  riporta lo stesso pèroblema
<glpiana> guest_27404, sì, se si è spento qualche porblema al disco ci sarà. ma non fare la cronaca. dimmi quando arriva al menu
<guest_27404> qui tutto fermo
<glpiana> calimero_82, prova a purgarlo e poi installalo allora
<cestinotrash> 1
<cestinotrash>  
<cestinotrash> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8526072/
<calimero_82> glpiana:  basta solo il comando purge come ho scritto? o devo metterci anche autoremove?
<glpiana> cestinotrash, mkdir /home/turaniandeluxe/.local/share/Trash/files
<cristian_c> calimero_82, dopo aver purgato, digita: dpkg -l | egrep "^rc" | cut -d ' ' -f3
<glpiana> cestinotrash, e poi mkdir /home/turaniandeluxe/.local/share/Trash/info
<cestinotrash> fatto
<glpiana> marvindep, se il software è solo per windows puoi sperare di riuscire a farlo andare con wine
<glpiana> !wine | marvindep
<ubot-it> marvindep: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine
<glpiana> cestinotrash, ora vedi se il cestino funziona
<calimero_82> glpiana:  ho dato quel comando, che devo fare?
<glpiana> calimero_82, che ocmando hai dato?
<calimero_82> dpkg -l | egrep "^rc" | cut -d ' ' -f3
<glpiana> calimero_82, chiedi a cristian_c non a me. te l'ha detto lui di darlo
<cestinotrash> no tutto uguale non si svuota :(
<calimero_82> cristian_c:  che devo fare dopo?^
<glpiana> cestinotrash, dimmi il nome di un file che hai nel cestino
<glpiana> cestinotrash, anzi, dammi 10  minuti e torno
<guest_27404> glpiana scusami la mia ignoranza, ma ora il mio pc sta controllando e quindi aspettare o devo dare qualche comando grazie ancora
<cestinotrash> Downtown Abbey
<glpiana> guest_27404, aspetta
<guest_27404> ok grazie
<calimero_82> cristian_c:  che devo fare?
<cristian_c> calimero_82, avevi usato il purge?
<calimero_82> si purege samba
<calimero_82> ora devo dare il comando install samba?
<cristian_c> calimero_82, puoi postare il risultato del comando che ti ho indicato?
<calimero_82> linux-image-3.13.0-32-generic      linux-image-extra-3.13.0-32-generic
<cristian_c> è tutto?
<calimero_82> si
<cristian_c> calimero_82, allora reinstalla samba
<calimero_82> sudo aptget install nomefile
<calimero_82> giusto?
<cristian_c> calimero_82, sudo apt-get install nomepacchetto
<cristian_c> calimero_82, ma puoi installarlo anche da software center o gestore pacchetti
<calimero_82> si già è un pacchettsorry
<marvindep> <glpiana> grazie, sin sarebbe un adattore da una presa tipo scart (quella della macchina) alla usb del pc
<calimero_82> ok ora riavvio
<cristian_c> marvindep, una cosa è il supporto hardware, un'altra è il supporto software
<cristian_c> e se si tratta di software che gira su winz, meglio farlo girare lì (il software)
<calimero_82> grazie
<marvindep> <cristian_c> non ho il wind .su laptop, solo ubuntu.
<cristian_c> marvindep, ti serve questo software in particolare?
<marvindep> <cristian_c>eh si , è un interfaccia obd2  per diagnostica delle macchine
<marvindep> pena preso
<glpiana> cestinotrash, locate Downtown
<guest_27404> non si muove nulla
<cristian_c> marvindep, potresti creare una partizione per windows oppure installarlo in macchina virtuale
<glpiana> guest_27404, l'ultima scritta che appare cos'è?
<guest_27404> dev /sda non è stato smontato in maniera corretta controllo forzato.
<glpiana> guest_27404, e basta? premi ctrl+alt+canc
<guest_27404> ora si muove
<glpiana> guest_27404, si sta riavviando
<guest_27404> gnu grub
<glpiana> guest_27404, come prima. seconda voce e poi recovery
<guest_27404> ok
<guest_27404> grazie ancora per l aiuto
<guest_27404> ora sono nel menù bianco
<glpiana> guest_27404, vedi la voce dpkg?
<guest_27404> si
<glpiana> guest_27404, bene, sceglila
<guest_27404> fatto  e di nuovo la stessa scritta
<guest_27404> rispetto a prima il computer sta caricando anche se il trattino sono lampeggia
<glpiana> guest_27404, non vedo perchè debba caricarsi il sistema se hai scelto dpkg
<guest_27404> ora non fa più nulla
<guest_27404> solo il trattino sotto lampeggiante
<glpiana> guest_27404, di nuovo, ctrl+ alt+canc, poi rifai la stessa cosa ma al menu non scegliere dpkg
<guest_27404> quale scelgo
<calimero_82> niente da sempre lo stesso errore
<guest_27404> tra resume clear fsck grub network root system-su mari?
<calimero_82> a ogni riavvio: system software problem detected
<calimero_82> /usr/sbin/samba
<calimero_82> quando clicco sui dettagli.
<glpiana> guest_27404, scegli fsck
<guest_27404> fatto
<glpiana> guest_27404, e che sta facendo?
<guest_27404> inide illegale
<glpiana> calimero_82, apt-cache policy samba
<guest_27404> nella lista degli inode orfano
<glpiana> guest_27404, il pc lavora o non fa rumore?
<guest_27404> 0.2 non-contiguous
<guest_27404> lavora
<guest_27404> pure la ventola
<glpiana> guest_27404, a schermo che fa?
<guest_27404> lampeggia il trattino
<glpiana> guest_27404, puoi fargli una foto?
<glpiana> !paste | guest_27404
<ubot-it> guest_27404: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> eggià
<glpiana> !image | guest_27404
<ubot-it> guest_27404: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<calimero_82> glpiana:  lo posto il risultato?^
<calimero_82> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> calimero_82, secondo te?
<ExPBoy> lol
<calimero_82> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8526180/ glpiana
<glpiana> calimero_82, cat /etc/fstab
<calimero_82> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8526190/  glpiana
<glpiana> calimero_82, sudo service smbd restart
<guest_27404> I'm son perso
<guest_27404> Mi son perso
<glpiana> guest_27404, ti ho chiesto se potevi fare una foto allo schermo del pc
<calimero_82> stop: Unknown instance:
<calimero_82> smbd start/running, process 2760  glpiana
<guest_27404> la foto l'ho fatta
<guest_27404> ma non son buono di mandartela
<glpiana> calimero_82, dimmi se riappare l'errore
<glpiana> !image | guest_27404
<ubot-it> guest_27404: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<calimero_82> ah devo riavviare glpiana?
<glpiana> calimero_82, no
<cestinotrash> gipiana sono tornato attendo tuoi altri consigli...
<calimero_82> ripeto l ultimo comando?
<glpiana> calimero_82, volevo vedere se appariva riavviando il servizio
<calimero_82> ripeto il comando glpiana?
<glpiana> calimero_82, nemmeno
<guest_82882> Eccomi qui mi son sbagliato tasto scusa glpiana
<glpiana> calimero_82, il sistema è aggiornato?
<calimero_82> si
<glpiana> calimero_82, uname -a          e copia qui la riga che esce
<glpiana> !image | guest_82882 per mandare l'immagine
<ubot-it> guest_82882 per mandare l'immagine: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<calimero_82> gaetano@gaetano-Extensa-5620:~$ uname -a
<calimero_82> Linux gaetano-Extensa-5620 3.13.0-36-generic #63-Ubuntu SMP Wed Sep 3 21:30:45 UTC 2014 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<calimero_82>  glpiana
<cristian_c> chi è gaetano?
<calimero_82> nonno
<ExPBoy> iddu
<glpiana> cestinotrash, prova con: sudo rm /root/.local/share/Trash/files/*
<calimero_82> l'ho detto che stavo su un altro pc
<glpiana> calimero_82, boh, a parte quell'avviso all'inizio, samba funziona?
<calimero_82> boh
<glpiana> calimero_82, come boh?
<cristian_c> calimero_82, a che ti serve samba?
<calimero_82> glpiana:  non so a cosa serve
<ExPBoy> lol
<cristian_c> calimero_82, da quando è iniziato quel problema?
<glpiana> calimero_82, serve a scambiare files in rete con windows
<calimero_82> mi pare da quando ho messo la stampante
<cristian_c> ok
<cestinotrash> cannot remove ‘/root/.local/share/Trash/files/’: No such file or directory
<guest_5044> GPiana se mi mandi una mail te la mando subito qui divento scemo
<glpiana> !image | guest_5044
<ubot-it> guest_5044: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<calimero_82> glpiana:  quindi a ogni avvio apparirà quella schermata?
<cestinotrash> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8526213/
<cestinotrash> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8526213/
<glpiana> cestinotrash, hai messo l'sterisco in fondo?
<cestinotrash> si
<guest_42191> ciao
<guest_5044> Alleluia
<guest_42191> qualcuno può aiutarmi
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | guest_42191
<ubot-it> guest_42191: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<guest_42191> devo installare ubuntu su notebook
<cestinotrash> gipiana non dovevo?
<guest_42191> ma non ho il lettore per installarlo
<guest_42191> mi serve il formato exe
<ExPBoy> ?
<cristian_c> guest_42191, no, non ti serve nessun .exe
<guest_42191> cosa devo fare allora
<ExPBoy> basta una usb
<ExPBoy> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<cristian_c> guest_42191, scarichi il file .iso e lo masterizzi su dvd oppure crei una usb bootabile
<cristian_c> in pratica fungono entrambi da live
<guest_5044> gipiana hai visto la foto?
<glpiana> cestinotrash, sì dovevi. quante volte hai dato il comando?
<guest_42191> dunque lo metto in pen drive
<guest_42191> e po che devo fare
<cristian_c> !usbwin | guest_42191
<ubot-it> guest_42191: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<cestinotrash> ho dato il comando la prima volta non e' successo niente, idem la seconda
<cristian_c> guest_42191, la crei così
<glpiana> guest_5044, no, non hai postato il link
<glpiana> cestinotrash, e ora nel cestino che appare?
<cestinotrash> può darsi che l'errore stia qui dentro? http://paste.ubuntu.com/8526236/
<cestinotrash> il cestino e' sempre pieno uguale :(
<glpiana> cestinotrash, l'uso dei ppa fuò fare danni, sì. non necessariamente questo
<cestinotrash> proviamo a toglierlo non so come...
<glpiana> cestinotrash, locate Downtown
<cestinotrash> ok
<guest_5044> http://imgur.com/dCkNoVX
<glpiana> guest_5044, premi ctrl+c
<glpiana> guest_5044, dimmi cosa fa
<guest_5044> Controllo degli errori
<cestinotrash> non apre nessuna cartella e non compare nessuna scritta
<calimero_82> ragazzi scusate se son ripetitivo, non c'è possibilità di eliminare quel errore?
<cristian_c> calimero_82, dev'essere qualcosa di legato alla stampante
<cristian_c> *all'installazione
<glpiana> cestinotrash, non ho capito
<cristian_c> calimero_82, come l'hai installata?
<cestinotrash> ok, ho dato quel comando non e' successo nulla
<glpiana> cestinotrash, ah ok, apri il cestino
<glpiana> guest_5044, fa qualcosa è sta lì impallato?
<cestinotrash> http://picpaste.com/Screenshot_from_2014-10-09_13_06_41-fz4upJxx.png
<guest_5044> http://imgur.com/wa3rpgg
<guest_5044> Si
<guest_5044> ora ho imparato a fare le foto....
<cestinotrash> inizia come da foto ma dopo alcuni secondi restano tutti dove sono i files :(
<glpiana> cestinotrash, interrompi quella operazioni e chiudi il file manager. riavvia il sistema e torna qui
<cestinotrash> il file manager come lo chiudo?
<glpiana> guest_5044, premi C
<glpiana> cestinotrash, come chiudi una qualsiasi finestra
<guest_5044> non fa nulla
<cestinotrash> ok
<glpiana> guest_5044, ctrl+c
<guest_5044> non lampeggia nulla
<glpiana> guest_5044, ctrl+alt+canc
<glpiana> guest_5044, e solita trafila
<guest_5044> ora si
<guest_5044> cosa scelgo.
<guest_5044> ?
<guest_5044> sono nel menu
<guest_5044> fsck?
<glpiana> guest_5044, fsck
<guest_5044> 19,3 non-contiguous
<guest_5044> control c?
<glpiana> guest_5044, il tuo file system è andato se da quei numeri lì. hai un backup dei tuoi dati?
<guest_5044> no
<ExPBoy> eh
<guest_5044> ora ridice 0.2
<ExPBoy> ma perchè non fate i bk?
<calimero_82> we cristian_c scusami mi ero assentato, ho fatto tutto in automatico
<guest_49408> credio di avere un DarkComet sul mio sistema come faccio a verificare
<glpiana> guest_49408, un cosa?
<ExPBoy> ?
<cristian_c> calimero_82, cioè?
<calimero_82> ho inserito la stampante ed è avvenuta l'installazione automatica
<cestinotrash> Rieccomi tutto uguale, il cestino e' sempre otturato e non si cancella nulla :(
<ExPBoy> guest_49408, e come ti è venuta quella malattia?
<guest_5044> http://imgur.com/mIyKL5p
<calimero_82> cristian_c:  io non ho installato nessun driver proprietario
<cristian_c> calimero_82, nessuno ha affermato questo
<calimero_82> no intendo che ha fatto tutto lubuntu
<guest_5044> Ragazzi se è' il caso reinstallando tutto ma non ho nessun disco ripristino
<cristian_c> calimero_82, dico, hai collegato la stampante e già funzionava senza che accadesse nient'altro?
<glpiana> cestinotrash, apri il cestino, seleziona un file, premi shift+canc
<cristian_c> calimero_82, tutto cosa?
<ExPBoy> guest_5044, disco di ripristino?
<calimero_82> cristian_c:  s'è installata automaticamente
<calimero_82> così mi ricordo
<cristian_c> calimero_82, allora samba non c'entra
<cristian_c> se non hai installato niente
<calimero_82> e allora che mi conviene fare?
<cristian_c> a meno che samba non fosse già presente, per un qualche motivo
<glpiana> cristian_c, samba dovrebbe esserci di default che io sappia
<cestinotrash> Error while deleting.
<glpiana> cestinotrash, e poi?
<cestinotrash> Failed to delete the item from the trash
<glpiana> cestinotrash, e poi?
<cestinotrash> vuoi provare ad entrare nel mio pc
<cestinotrash> non si cancella sta sempre li
<glpiana> cestinotrash, non è politica di questo canale
<calimero_82> ragazzi conviene reinstallare lubuntu?^
<glpiana> cestinotrash, spostati sul file manager dove hai aperto il cestino e premi ctrl+L
<cestinotrash> ah ok, non so se cio' e' dovuto a dei files che avevo cancellati da un hdd esterno che avevo messo nel cestino per avanzare spazio e dopo ho fatto restore
<glpiana> calimero_82, non penso proprio che per quell'errore sia il caso di reinstallare
<guest_5044> http://imgur.com/ZPUpVCE
<cristian_c> calimero_82, appare una finestra in alto a sinistra all'avvio?
<calimero_82> e che posso fare?
<cestinotrash> se premo ctrl + l mi esce trash:///
<cristian_c> quando appare il desktop
<calimero_82> si cristian_c sistem software report problem
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> calimero_82, appare una finestra in alto a sinistra all'avvio?
<calimero_82> ah ragazzi voglio dirvi che questo portatile è collegato a un monitor e una tastiera esterni, può centrare per questo?
<calimero_82> cristian_c:  si t ho detto si appare una finestra
<cristian_c> non credo proprio
<cristian_c> monitor e tastiera non c'entrano
<calimero_82> una finestra dove sta scritto system software dectectproblem
<cristian_c> calimero_82, avevo anch'io un messaggio del genere sulla 13.10
<cristian_c> non mi ricordo riferito a quale programma, però
<cristian_c> calimero_82, non è che dia poi tanto fastidio, eh
<cestinotrash> il bello che avevo anche formattato ma i file sono rimasti li' ed ora pure i nuovi files aggiunti non si cancellano :(((
<calimero_82> quindi me lo devo tenere l'errore cristian_c?
<cristian_c> cestinotrash, come hai formattato l'hard disk?
<cristian_c> calimero_82, beh, non è una priorità, lo devi risolvere subito?
<cestinotrash> i files sono nel pc un mediacenter, non sono andati via nemmeno formattando tutto incluso sistema operativo
<cristian_c> cestinotrash, ah, quindi i files cestinati dall'hard disk sono nel sistema sul pc?
<calimero_82> beh da quanto letto non penso sia importante
<cristian_c> calimero_82, lo puoi risolvere con calma
<calimero_82> vabbè ragazzi buon appetito
<cristian_c> calimero_82, al limite apri un topic sul forum, se hai la curiosità e non hai tempo
<cristian_c> da dedicarci
<calimero_82> no vabbè io devo andare a pranzare
<calimero_82> dicevo per questo
<calimero_82> anzi mi fa piacere capire il perchè del problema
<cestinotrash> gipiana quindi non c'e' null'altro da fare?
<calimero_82> :)
<cristian_c> calimero_82, allora facci sapere
<glpiana> cestinotrash, al posto di trash:/// scrivi .local/share/Trash   e premi invio
<cristian_c> che ti dicono
<calimero_82> cmq leggendo il samba serve per la condivisione di risorse tra gli host della rete
<guest_5044> Giplana
<guest_5044> spacco tutto faccio prima.
<guest_5044> ?
<cestinotrash> fatto
<guest_5044> cAnt Open etc default rcs
<calimero_82> host sarebbe un nodo ospite cristian_c ?
<glpiana> guest_5044, se devi reinstallare hai bisogno di scaricare la iso e farne un dvd o una usb
<glpiana> !release | guest_5044
<ubot-it> guest_5044: puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<cestinotrash> bash: .local/share/Trash: Is a directory
<calimero_82> come il mio pc cristian_c ? giusto?
<glpiana> guest_5044, poi avvii dal supporto, scegli di provare e non di installare, e cerchi di accedere al disco in modo da ricopiarti i dati che ti interessano altrove
<glpiana> cestinotrash, non nel terminale
<guest_5044> grazie
<glpiana> cestinotrash, hai premuto ctrl+L prima, giusto?
<cestinotrash> si
<glpiana> guest_5044, se hai bisogno di assistenza, collegati qui una volta avviato il supporto
<glpiana> cestinotrash, e ti è apparso trash:///, giusto?
<guest_5044> mille grazie ancora
<glpiana> guest_5044, mi spiace di non riuscire a fare altro, ma il disco è messo male
<calimero_82> glpiana:  scusa se ti interrompo hai detto prima che samba serve a scambiare files in rete con windows, invece leggendo sta scritto che serve per la condivisione di risorse tra gli hosts della rete, quin di non necessariamente windows
<calimero_82> no lo chiedo per capire meglio io, non per volerti contraddire glpiana :)
<cestinotrash> se lo metto nella cartella Unable to find the requested file. Please check the spelling and try again.
<calimero_82> ragazzi vado a pappare, buona appetito a tutto il chan
<glpiana> calimero_82, se condividi file in rete senza sistemi windows ha poco senso usare samba, ci sono robe molto migliori
<glpiana> cestinotrash, allora vai nella home, premi ctrl+L e aggiungi dopo il nomeutente .local/share/Trash
<guest_5044> sto scaricando 114.94.1 desktop i 386.iso e' giusta vero
<glpiana> O.o
<guest_5044> 14.04.1 scusa
<glpiana> ok
<cestinotrash> ora quando premo shift + l non succede piu' niente non mi lascia fare turaniandeluxe.local/share/Trash
<glpiana> cestinotrash, ctrl+L non shift+L
<glpiana> e metti una / tra il nome utente e .local
<cestinotrash> ah ok
<cestinotrash> se metto trash:/turaniandeluxe/.local/share/Trash   mi dice unable to request find
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> cestinotrash, /home/turaniandeluxe/.local/share/Trash
<cestinotrash> Unable to find the requested file. Please check the spelling and try again
<glpiana> cestinotrash, che hai scritto stavolta?
<cestinotrash> Unhandled error message: Error when getting information for file '/home/turaniandeluxe/.local/share/Trash ': No such file or directory
<cestinotrash> non va bene nemmeno cosi'?
<glpiana> cestinotrash, che hai scritto stavolta?
<cestinotrash> ho scritto /home/turaniandeluxe/.local/share/Trash
<glpiana> cestinotrash, prova con /home/turaniandeluxe/.local/share/
<guest_5044> Gipiana
<guest_5044> sono tornato ho scaricato i file
<guest_5044> come li installo?
<glpiana> guest_5044, voui fare un dvd o una usb?
<guest_5044> hd externo gli ho salvati li
<cestinochat> gipiana s'era bloccato il pc e ho dovuto riavviare, nemmeno mettendo l'ultima stringa non succede niente
<glpiana> guest_5044, non ho capito: hai scaricato la iso o hai salvato i tuoi file?
<guest_5044> i file.iso
<guest_5044> i miei file non so come si fa
<glpiana> guest_5044, allora, fai un dvd o una usb con la iso?
<guest_5044> ok
<guest_5044> usb
<glpiana> cestinochat, io non ho idea del motivo per cui il tuo cestino sia bloccato in quel modo a questo punto
<glpiana> guest_5044, da windows?
<guest_5044> si
<glpiana> !usbwin | guest_5044
<ubot-it> guest_5044: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<cestinochat> ecco quindi cosa mi consigli di fare?
<glpiana> cestinochat, un bel ripristino di gnome
<glpiana> !reset | cestinochat
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'reset'
<glpiana> !gnomereset | cestinochat
<ubot-it> cestinochat: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<cestinochat> ma col ripristino di gnome perdo dati?
<glpiana> cestinochat, no
<cestinochat> ti chiedo perche' tempo fa ho ascoltato un altro tecnico e ho perso files importantissimi, quindi come agisco?
<glpiana> cestinochat, devi rinominare delle directory come scritto sopra
<cestinochat> quindi devo solo mettere !gnomereset in un terminale?
<glpiana> cestinochat, perchè non leggi il messaggio sopra?
<glpiana> Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<cestinochat> mi dici di rinominare le cartelle nascoste
<glpiana> cestinochat, anzitutto apri la tua home e premi ctrl+h
<glpiana> in questo modo visualizzi file e directory nascoste.
<glpiana> cerchi quelle riportate sopra, tasto destro --> rinomina
<glpiana> non necessariamente ci sono tutte
<cestinochat> sto vedendo non ne ho manco una :(
<ExPBoy> ?
<guest_5044> Per far partire l hd esterno con il programma iso
<guest_5044> come posso fare da questa schermata
<ExPBoy> guest_5044, non capisco cosa intendi per programma iso
<glpiana> guest_5044, hard disk sterno? una penna usb devi usare
<ExPBoy> bho
<cestinochat> le cartelle hanno tutte altri nomi
<glpiana> cestinochat, vedi i file e le directory che iniziano con un punto?
<cestinochat> si
<guest_51953> http://imgur.com/9DlrOrs
<glpiana> cestinochat, e non hai .config per esempio?
<glpiana> guest_51953, quindi?
<cestinochat> ho solo gconf
<cestinochat> ah ok si ora la vedo
<guest_51953> Sono nella melma
<cestinochat> .config ce l'ho
<guest_51953> Voglio solo far ripartire sto ... Dei dati non me ne importa nulla
<glpiana> cestinochat, e .gnome?
<glpiana> guest_51953, tiriamo a indvinare di cosa stai parlando o ci dai qualche indizio?
<ExPBoy> eh
<cestinochat> .gnome non ce l'ho
<guest_51953> a io sto cercando di ri installare ububtu
<glpiana> guest_51953, da terminale?
<guest_51953> da qui perché non riparte più nulla
<ExPBoy> da una live no?
<guest_51953> sono qui da 3 ore cambiando sempre numero...
<glpiana> cestinochat, proviamo una cosa: in un terminale: mv .local/share/Trash .local/share/Trash_bak
<guest_51953> Quello che non ne capisce molto
<guest_51953> si da terminale
<cestinochat> non succede nulla
<glpiana> cestinochat, oki, chiudi sessione e poi rientra
<glpiana> guest_51953, visto che sei nel terminale, scrivi: dpkg --configure -a
<guest_51953> unable to access dog status are
<ExPBoy> eh?
<guest_51953> read only files system
<guest_51953> to access dpkg area
<guest_51953> scusate
<glpiana> guest_51953, mount -o rw,remount /
<guest_51953> aspnfaccio una foto
<cestinotrashrelo> rieccomi :(
<cestinotrashrelo> ora mi sono pure spariti i bookmarks da firefox...
<cestinotrashrelo> cmq il problema primario gipiana e' sempre lo stesso, sti maledetti files che non se ne vanno dal cestino
<guest_51953> http://imgur.com/6tZa7FF
<glpiana> cestinotrashrelo, come possono essere spariti i bookmark di firefox senza avere fatto nulla?
<cestinotrashrelo> non lo so
<glpiana> guest_51953, c'è uno spazio tra --configure e -a
<glpiana> cestinotrashrelo, ma tu che hai fatto oltre al comando mv che ti ho dato io?
<cestinotrashrelo> nient'altro, cmq per i bookmarks pazienza dai...
<guest_51953> L'ho provato ma nulla
<glpiana> cestinotrashrelo, ma non ha senso che le cose spariscano da sole
<glpiana> guest_51953, nulla in che senso?
<guest_51953> mi rida sempre l'errore dpkg status area
<guest_51953> legge solo file system
<cestinotrashrelo> puo' darsi che si sia aperto con un grub diverso non so...
<glpiana> guest_51953, quindi non hai dato il comando che ti ho detto prima
<glpiana> cestinotrashrelo, ?????
<guest_51953> mount? Si
<glpiana> guest_51953, questo intendo: mount -o rw,remount /
<guest_51953> http://imgur.com/QSBV5rW
<guest_51953> Riprovo
<ExPBoy> si capisce niente
<ExPBoy> usa paste
<cestinotrashrelo> possiamo provare se c'e' ancora qualche tentativo per svuotare il cestino?
<guest_51953> root@x-laptop:#
<ExPBoy> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> guest_51953, dpkg --configure -a
<guest_51953> qualcosa si muove
<guest_51953> Va che roba.....
<guest_51953> setting up a cannone
<guest_51953> gipiana  non so cosa ss
<guest_51953> cosa sta facendo ma sta ricaricando tutto! Grazie
<glpiana> guest_51953, sta configurando tutto quello che non era configurato
<glpiana> guest_51953, magari riesci pure a ripigliare il sistema
<glpiana> guest_51953, lascialo lavorare
<guest_51953> se sei vicino a bologna....
<guest_51953> Allora mi mi chiede
<guest_51953> configurazione
<guest_51953> foto
<guest_51953> http://imgur.com/N8s7aJS
<glpiana> guest_51953, dai ok
<guest_51953> Gmd o light dm.
<glpiana> guest_51953, lightdm
<guest_51953> grazie
<guest_51953> nel frattempo che carica ... Volevo dirvi che siete davvero delle belle persone molto esperti e gentili
<guest_51953> ok
<guest_51953> terminale
<glpiana> guest_51953, di nuovo: dpkg --configure -a
<guest_51953> ok ripartito
<guest_51953> ok fermo di nuovo
<glpiana> guest_51953, ancora una volta
<guest_51953> di nuovo
<guest_51953> fermo
<guest_51953> ha fatto tutti i suoi controlli credo
<glpiana> guest_51953, vediamo, reboot   e stavolta lascialo filare tranquillo
<guest_51953> scrivo reboot
<glpiana> sì
<glpiana> e premi invio
<guest_51953> non riesce ad aprire etc default rcs
<glpiana> guest_51953, è fermo?
<guest_51953> Si
<guest_51953> foto
<guest_51953> http://imgur.com/elKhfF4
<guest_51953> Si capisce?
<glpiana> guest_51953, ctrl+alt+canc
<glpiana> guest_51953, al grub fai come prima e arriva al menu di recovery
<guest_51953> ok
<guest_51953> sono al grub
<guest_51953> fsck?
<glpiana> guest_51953, no, dpkg
<guest_51953> ok
<guest_51953> non fa quasi nulla
<glpiana> guest_51953, fin che appare roba sta facendo
<glpiana> guest_51953, quindi ora dove sei? tornato al menu?
<guest_51953> terminale
<glpiana> guest_51953, scrivi: exit. dovrebbe tornare al menu
<guest_51953> aspetta un secondo mi son incartato
<glpiana> guest_51953, cioè?
<guest_51953> l ho rifatto
<glpiana> guest_51953, ok, e ora dove sei?
<guest_51953> ma si ferma
<guest_51953> nel terminale
<guest_51953> del sda4 clear
<guest_51953> clean
<glpiana> ma ti ridà il prompt per scrivere?
<guest_51953> si
<glpiana> ah, è ancora dietro ai dischi
<glpiana> guest_51953, oki, scrivi: dpkg --configure -a
<guest_51953> ok
<guest_51953> non si muove nulla
<glpiana> guest_51953, e ti ha ridato il prompt?
<guest_51953> si
<glpiana> oki, scrivi: exit
<glpiana> e torni al menu, giusto?
<guest_51953> no sempre li
<guest_51953> propt lampeggiante
<glpiana> guest_51953, mmm...
<glpiana> ctrl+alt+canc poi tutto il giro per tornare al menu
<guest_51953> ok
<glpiana> guest_51953, ci sei?
<guest_51953> dpkg?
<glpiana> guest_51953, no, terminale di root con rete
<guest_51953> 0k
<guest_51953> riprovo a scrivere l ultima formula?
<glpiana> guest_51953, spe, questa mount -o rw,remount /
<guest_51953> say man 8 mount
<glpiana> guest_51953, copia bene il comando
<guest_51953> e' zero o o
<guest_51953> o immagino
<glpiana> una o minuscola
<guest_51953> tra remount e la / c'è spazio
<guest_51953> le ho provate tutte
<glpiana> guest_51953, mount spazio meno o di otranto, spazio errevudoppia virgola remount spazio /
<guest_51953> Il device non esiste
<guest_51953> remount non esiste dice
<glpiana> guest_51953, un attimo
<guest_51953> quanta pazienza che hai
<glpiana> a cestoni
<guest_51953> io con i miei clienti al bar sono uguale ma qui stiamo ....
<glpiana> guest_51953, no, scrivi qualcosa di sbagliato: mount   -o     rw,remount   /
<guest_51953> mi da nulla
<glpiana> guest_51953, oki, l'importante è che non dia errore
<guest_51953> root@x-laptop
<glpiana> guest_51953, ora, il pc è collegato alla rete via cavo?
<guest_51953> Si
<glpiana> guest_51953, scrivi: apt-get update
<guest_51953> ok
<guest_51953> impossibile scaricare alcuni file
<guest_51953> di indice
<glpiana> non va bene. scrivi: ping -c3 www.google.it
<guest_51953> unknown host Google .it
<glpiana> guest_51953, ma gli hai fatto aprire  il terminale con rete o il terminale di root e basta?
<guest_51953> ho collegato il cavo ethernet al pc
<glpiana> guest_51953, ma dal menu cosa hai scelto?
<guest_51953> nessun menu
<glpiana> e al temrinale come ci sei arrivato?
<guest_51953> dal menù e poi root
<glpiana> guest_51953, root con network o no?
<guest_51953> no
<guest_51953> ci riprovo
<glpiana> scrivi exit
<guest_51953> abilitare rete
<glpiana> torna al menu e guarda bene le voci che ci sono
<glpiana> yeah!
<guest_51953> mi sento un pirla
<glpiana> lol
<glpiana> guest_51953, ti ha dato il terminale?
<guest_51953> ok
<guest_51953> riconosce googlr
<glpiana> guest_51953, ok, apt-get update
<guest_51953> eppur si muove...
<guest_51953> in attesa degli header
<glpiana> attendiamo anche noi
<guest_51953> Ripartito
<glpiana> guest_51953, chi è riparftito?
<guest_51953> si
<guest_51953> fatto dice
<glpiana> guest_51953, ora: apt-get dist-upgrade
<guest_51953> Dipendenze non trovate riprovare con f
<glpiana> guest_51953, apt-get -f install
<guest_51953> sta caricando
<guest_51953> ma siamo lontani o butto dalla finestra il pc?
<glpiana> credo che siamo ababstanza lontani da no nbeccarmi buttandolo dalla finestra
<guest_51953> ok,perfetto
<glpiana> guest_51953, sta lavorando?
<guest_51953> Si
<glpiana> bien, prenderò un caffè intanto
<guest_51953> scarica attende Header
<salvastorie> salve
<salvastorie> sto cercando di installare ubuntu su un hard disk esterno
<salvastorie> purtroppo dopo l installazione non parte
<glpiana> salvastorie, dove fai installare grub?
<salvastorie> glpiana non lo so
<glpiana> salvastorie, al riavvio dopo l'installazione il tuo pc che fa?
<salvastorie> glpiana ho fatto la partizione efi e le varie partizione per root swap home e boot
<salvastorie> glpiana niente parte windows
<glpiana> salvastorie, hai provato a impostare il boot da disco esterno usb?
<glpiana> da bios intendo
<salvastorie> glpiana, si nel bios vado a modificare l oridine di boot
<salvastorie> e metto per prima l hard disk esterno
<glpiana> però?
<salvastorie> glpiana pero parte windows 8 comunque
<glpiana> !uefi | salvastorie
<ubot-it> salvastorie: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<salvastorie> glpiana ho seguito la guida del link
<salvastorie> faccio try ubuntu
<glpiana> salvastorie, io altro non so dirti perchè non ho mai avuto windows 8
<salvastorie> glpiana ok grazie
<guest_85645> ciao
<guest_85645> chi mi può aiutare
<guest_85645> ciao gab
<glpiana> !aiuto ! guest_85645
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<glpiana> !aiuto | guest_85645
<ubot-it> guest_85645: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<guest_85645> chi sa indicarmi dove posso trovare l'installazione senza penna ne cd
<glpiana> guest_51953, allora, a che punto siamo? io me ne dovrei andare
<guest_51953> Sta caricando
<guest_51953> se mi lasci scritto tutto io faccio i compiti
<guest_51953> e ti laccio andare
<glpiana> guest_51953, oki, lascialo fare fino in fondo. se dovesse darti errori dai dpkg --configure -a  oppure apt-get-f install
<glpiana> guest_51953, quando termina, dai. apt-get dist-upgrade
<glpiana> guest_51953, infine, reboot per riavviare. lascialo andare da solo sperando che vada bene
<guest_51953> cmq grazie mille
<glpiana> guest_51953, altrimenti chiedi qui, qualcun altro ti aiuterò
<glpiana> ciao ciao
<guest_51953> grazie mille
<debitalia> salve lol a tutti
<debitalia> ho un toshiba che mi da problemi di batteria ma succede a tutti da quello che ho capito quasi
<debitalia> e si surriscalda molto
<debitalia> krabador ce almeno oggi e unico che sa come risolvere penso
<debitalia> ce nessuno raga ho bisogno di aiuto il computer si sta surriscaldando
<krabador> debitalia, quanti sistemi hai in questo pc?
<krabador> debitalia, apri il terminale, manda sudo lshw
<krabador> vai su pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin | debitalia
<ubot-it> debitalia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> incolla lì ed incolla poi qui il link della pagina
<debitalia> cosa ce su pastebin spiegami
<debitalia> fatto
<debitalia> ora che faccio pero
<krabador> incolli qui il link
<krabador> quello che hai nella barra degli indirizzi del browser
<debitalia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8527112/
<krabador> <krabador> debitalia, apri il terminale, manda sudo lshw
<krabador> <krabador> vai su pastebin
<krabador> <krabador> !pastebin | debitalia
<debitalia> cosa e una specie di botnet fammi capire
<debitalia> ce scritto pcsi
<debitalia> description: Notebook
<debitalia>     product: Satellite L655 (Calpella)
<debitalia>     vendor: TOSHIBA
<debitalia>     version: PSK1JE-04U00HIT
<debitalia>     serial: 7A656639Q
<debitalia>     width: 32 bits
<guest_23222> Salute compari smanettoni, mi trovo a voler istallare un gioco che a tutti voi starà a cuore: Monkey island, già ho scaricato wine ed ho fatto partire la installazione, come faccio capire al mio setup che ho inserito il disco 2?
<jester-> sera
<diabolik-1964> ho un netbook un po datato avevo xubuntu 12 ed andava bene ma dopo gli ultimi aggiornamenti va lentissimo e da errori di aggiornamento...è possibile ripristino di sistema senza chiave usb o cd? grazie
<diabolik-1964> ho un netbook un po datato avevo xubuntu 12 ed andava bene ma dopo gli ultimi aggiornamenti va lentissimo e da errori di aggiornamento...è possibile ripristino di sistema senza chiave usb o cd? grazie
<ViCe95> Salve , ho un problema quando avvio il portatile con ubuntu dopo il grub il pc si spegne e si riavvia per 2/3 volte poi alla fine parte . Secondo voi a cosa è dovuto? ho ubuntu 14.4
<jester-> ViCe95: hai pacioccato lightdm?
<jester-> ViCe95: il disco è pieno?
<krabador> o rovinato
<jester-> eh anche rovvanato
<jester-> visto anche la gioventu media del hw usato per linux
<ViCe95> jester-: non ho toccato nulla e il disco non è pieno,comunque su win7 non succede
<jester-> viusi ppa?
<ViCe95> jester-: non di recente
<jester-> ViCe95: una volta messi rimangono e soo spesso causa di mal funzamenti
<ViCe95> jester-: non ricordo se ho mai aggiunto mai dei ppa su questo pc ma il problema si verifica da circa 2 settimane
<salvastorie> salve
<salvastorie> qualcuno saprebbe aiutarmi a installare ubuntu su un portatile con windows 8 e uefi
<jester-> ViCe95: sudo touch /forcefsck  al reboot fa lo scandik
<salvastorie> ?
<jester-> !uefi | salvastorie
<ubot-it> salvastorie: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<ViCe95> jester-: ok, proverò adesso sto facendo il test SMART
<salvastorie> jester ho seguito la guida ma parte comonque windows 8
<jester-> salvastorie: hai seguito la parte recupero del boot loader?
<jester-> o ripristion che sia
<salvastorie> jester- no perche ho provato a installarlo su un hard disk esterno
<salvastorie> jester- ora in verita ho inserito un hard disk vuoto nel portatile e ho provato a installare ubuntu ma al riavvio il bios mi dice media not found
<jester-> salvastorie: allora i conviene fare il recupero per mbr e installarlo su hd estero, ma poi devi partireal boot con lo stesso hd
<jester-> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<jester-> salvastorie: comunque su hd usb avrai una chiavica di sistema molto piu lento
<salvastorie> jester- invece se voglio installarlo in dual boot con windows 8 quali sono i rischi di installare il bootloader sullo stesso had di windows8?
<jester-> 0
<salvastorie> jester- ok grazie per ora provero a fare il recupero
<autumn1897> Salve, non riesco a installare il flash player, da diverso tempo ormai
<ale83> ciao
<guest_45799> ciao
<guest_45799> Ho un problema con ubuntu
<mox004> ho aggiunto un comando a rc.local, ma esso non viene eseguito... come faccio ?
<guest_45799> appena espello una pen drive usb mi dice
<guest_45799> Impossibile espellere «Penna USB»
<guest_45799> Error unmounting /dev/sdc1: Command-line `umount  "/media/linux/Penna USB4"' exited with non-zero exit status 1: umount: /media/linux/Penna USB4: not mounted
<cybernova> mox004, che comando è?
<mox004> xinput float 12
<mox004> semplicemente volevo disattivare la tastiera interna del mio netbook
<cybernova> mox004, hai già testato il comando se funzia al di fuori di rc.local?
<Luceno> ho scaricato Linux ma nn me lo apre e la mia versione di prova di winzip e scaduto aiuto
<cybernova> Luceno, non devi estrarre la .iso anche se te lo vede come archivio, devi creare un disco d'avvio
<cybernova> !installazione | Luceno
<ubot-it> Luceno: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<mox004> si al di fuori di rc.local mi disattiva la tastiera
<cybernova> mox004, probabilmente il comando viene eseguito quando ancora non è stato avviato il server x, prova a modificare così: sleep 10; xinput float 12
<Luceno> ma lo posso mettere su windows xp
<mox004> il punto e virgola perché ?
<cybernova> mox004, perchè esegue il comando dopo il ; dopo che ha eseguito il primo
<Luceno> io nn ho il masterizzatore
<mox004> ma ne devo aggiungere uno anche dopo il 12 allora?
<mox004> non ho capito come sistemare il codice sinceramente...
<cybernova> Luceno, puoi utilizzare una usb, se il tuo pc supporto il boot da usb
<cybernova> !usbwin | Luceno
<ubot-it> Luceno: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<cybernova> mox004, ti ho dato la riga da copiare nel file: sleep 10; xinput float 12
<mox004> okey
<mox004> tutto in un'unica riga allora
<cybernova> mox004, si, vediamo se quei 10 secondi in più fanno sì che il server x sia partito
<mox004> okey, ora riavvio...
<mox004> se non va aumento i secondi?
<cybernova> si
<mox004> oke
<mox004> senti, invece per vedere la lista o anche graficamente, tutti i programmi installati su ubuntu ?
<Luceno> ho scaricato il programma ora
<cybernova> mox004, dpkg -l
<mox004> eh ma cosi fa vedere anche molte cose che non so neanche cosa sono
<akis24> sera
<mox004> io intendo i programmi tipo Filezilla, Torrent, ecc...
<cybernova> mox004, da software center credo si possa fare
<mox004> come?
<Luceno> nah nn prendo linux è troppo difficile da mettere
<cybernova> mox004, apri software center e in alto c'è un pulsantino con scritto "installed" o qualcosa del genere
<cybernova> mox004, sono anche suddivisi per categoria
<mox005> provato 10, 20 e 25 ma nulla da fare...
<mox006> c'é nessuno ?
<akis24> !qualcuno | mox006:
<ubot-it> mox006:: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<mox006> ho problemi con flash player
<mox006> non riesco a visualizzare un video su fb
<mox006> come faccio?
<akis24> mox006: hai installato flashplayer ?
<mox006> credo
<mox006> non lo so xD
<akis24> mox006: apri il terminale e dai    sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer   quindi scrivi la password anche se non la vedi  e dai invio  e metti il risultato su paste
<akis24> !paste | mox006
<ubot-it> mox006: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mox006> flash-plugin is already the  newest version
<akis24> mox006: visualizzi i video su youtube ?
<mox006> si
<mox006> ma su fb mi dice che per vedere questo video devo installare l'ultima versione di flash player
<akis24> mox006: quindi flashplayer funziona
<mox006> si ma su fb mi dice quel messaggio
<akis24> mox006: su linux adobe non rilascia nuove versioni di flashplayer hai l'ultima disponibile
<mox006> e quindi cosa devo fare per vedere il video su fb ?
<mox006> ???
<akis24> mox006: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash/PepperFlashPlayer
<mox006> io su windows usavo dreamweaver per i siti web, cosa mi consigliate su ubuntu per creazione template per siti web con pagine css,html,xml,php,mysql... ?
<cristian_c> !programmi | mox006
<ubot-it> mox006: Per una lista di programmi disponibili per Ubuntu consulta http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmi
<mox006> devo installare eclipse juno per programmare in java
<mox006> come faccio ?
<cristian_c> !eclipse
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/Eclipse
<mox006> andando sul link per scaricare eclipse pero non trovo Eclipse Juno
<cristian_c> cos'è eclipse juno?
<cristian_c> E quale link?
<mox006> Eclipse Juno é la versione di Eclipse che usano alla mia università
<mox006> mi serve quella poiché l'esame é svolto tramite questo tool...
<mox006> questo link http://www.eclipse.org/downloads/
<cristian_c> beh
<cristian_c> mox006, ah, la 4.2
<cristian_c> mox006, io sul sito vedo la sezione download dedicata alla 4.4.1
<cristian_c> mox006, tra l'altro c'è anche il link a juno
<cristian_c> mox006, quindi non vedo quale sia il problema
<ciro> Buona sera a tutti
<ciro> sono su un pc con ubuntu live peche guasto, non parte quello che era istallato. non riesco a capire le condizioni di questo Hard Disk, mi potreste dare una mano per piacere
<akis24> ciro: spiega bene dacci i dettagli
<ciro> il gestore dischi mi dice tutti i dischi in uso e collegati. ma se vado ad aprire Gparted, mi da solo un disco
<akis24> ciro: apri il terminale e dai  fdisk -l
<ciro> non fa niente che ho nautilus in attivo
<akis24> !paste | ciro
<ubot-it> ciro: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ciro> ho la tastiera errata scusate punteggiatura e errori
<akis24> ciro: no nessun problema
<ciro> non parte
<akis24> ciro: che deve partire ?
<ciro> fdisk -l
<cristian_c> ciro, che errore da?
<mox006> installato juno
<mox006> ma si é gia bloccato 3 volte nel giro di 2 minuti
<mox006> é normale ?
<ciro> mi dice solo gli errori di copiatura e scrittura
<cristian_c> mox006, beh, se installi una versione non presente nei repository....
<cristian_c> mox006, hai seguito almeno la guida wiki?
<mox006> sisi
<mox006> ovviamente
<mox006> poi ho installato Aptana tramite questa guida http://www.sysads.co.uk/2014/06/install-aptana-studio-3-ubuntu-14-04/
<mox006> solo che dopo l'ultimo passaggio, io non trovo Aptana nel software center
<cristian_c> ah, ecco...
<cristian_c> mox006, se segui guide esterne...
<ciro> ciao cristian c
<mox006> Aptana nel Software Center non esiste... quindi che scelta avevo ?
<cristian_c> !aptana
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'aptana'
<cristian_c> mox006, potevi andare sul sito di aptana
<mox006> sono andato, ma nulla neanche li
<ciro> akis 24 ci sei?
<mox006> ora cosa faccio ?
<akis24> ciro:  ho da fare ora .. scusa
<ciro> ok, tranq
<ciro> chi mi puo aiutare per piacere?
<akis24> [22:36:07] <cristian_c> ciro, che errore da?    .. se non rispondi
<cristian_c> !paste | ciro
<ubot-it> ciro: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> mox006, nulla in che senso?
<cristian_c> a parte che saremmo offtopic qui
<ciro> dopo averlo scritto e premuto invio, non e successo nulla
<cristian_c> ciro, è tornato il prompt?
<mox006> nel senso che nel loro sito non ho trovato come installarlo
<mox006> ho solo scaricato il software e basta
<cristian_c> Manuz, in quale formato?
<cristian_c> mox006, in quale formato?
<mox006> .zip
<mox006> poi con la guida ho fatto estrazione e i "presunti" passi per l'installazione
<cristian_c> mox006, cosa c'è dentro lo .zip?
<ciro> cristian c http://paste.ubuntu.com/8529047/
<mox006> un po' di file
<mox006> come faccio a farvi vedere?
<cristian_c> mox006, su pastebin
<cristian_c> ciro, c'è ancora il precedente comando in esecuzione
<cristian_c> ciro, se non lo fermi...
<mox006> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/FdYmo7YkS7GC00tyadje
<ciro> come lo fermo?
<cristian_c> mox006, io vedo solo l'icona dello .zip O.o
<cristian_c> ciro, prima di tutto dicci cos'hai aperto da terminale?
<cristian_c> *.
<cristian_c> anche se suppongo sia nautilus
<cristian_c> ciro, mi sfugge il motivo per cui tu l'abbia lanciato da terminale
<mox006> guarda ora
<cristian_c> mox006, è sempre la stessa immagine O.o
<mox006> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/ZEpt5SwoSudSlz7Tq9Ns
<cristian_c> mox006, puoi mostrare tutti i file
<cristian_c> mox006, su pastebin, per favore
<mox006> non é solo codice su pastebin ?
<cristian_c> mox006, posta il contenuto della directory da terminale
<mox006> okey
<mox006> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mox006> come faccio da terminale ad entrare in uno zip ?
<ciro> cristian_c me l'ha caricato un'amico per passare file dal pc all'hd esterno, visto che non si capisce la situazione dell'hd interno
<cristian_c> mox006, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/FormatiDiCompressione
<cristian_c> ciro, sì, ma non hai detto perché hai aperto nautilus da terminale
<mox006> questo é quello che c'é, dopo aver unzippato
<mox006> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8529109/
<ciro> cristian_c ho attivato nautilus per passare i file dal pc all'hdd esterno
<mox006> quindi?
<cristian_c> mox006, complimenti, c'hai pure il mac os x craccato
<cristian_c> ciro, e mica lo devi lanciare da terminale
<mox006> no quello l'ho appena scaricato, mi serve per creare un'app... xD
<ciro> mi ha consigliato lui, lo vedevo esperto.
<cristian_c> mox006, vedo che tra i vari file contenuti in aptana, c'è anche un readme
<cristian_c> *file di documentazione
<mox006> ti dico già che non l'ho letto... sarà che sono abituato ai readme inutili di winzozz
<cristian_c> mox006, bene, hai tutto il necessario
<cristian_c> mox006, per il resto, se hai dubbi ulteriori, contatta il supporto di aptana
<mox006> okey
<cristian_c> ciro, chiudi la finestra di nautilus se non ti serve
<mox006> conosci Keepass ?
<mox006> su winzozz usavo quello per il mio file con tutte le pass, ora da ubuntu come potrei fare ?
 * signornessuno signornessuno
<ciro> cristian_c chiuso ora riapro e scrivo fdisk-l
<cristian_c> ciro, riapri cosa?
<cristian_c> chiudi la finestra di nautilus, così puoi digitare comandi nel terminale
<ciro> cristian_c terminale e questo sto facendo
<cristian_c> ciro, posta il risultato su pastebin
<mox006> cristian, in questi giorno ho installato molte cose, di cui alcune si sono interrotte a metà e cose simili... come faccio a ripulire un po' ubuntu dai file di installazione e robe varie che non sono piu usate ?
<ciro> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/8529216/
<cristian_c> ciro, digita bene
<cristian_c> c'è uno spazio
<ciro> cristian_c si scrive fdisk-l?
<cristian_c> ciro, no
<cristian_c> fdisk -l
<ciro> cristian_c non succede nulla, non capisco prechè
<cristian_c> ciro, su pastebin
<krabador> ciro, sudo fdisk .l
<krabador> ciro, sudo fdisk -l
<ciro> ok, mo provo così
<mox006> ragazzi come cambio dns su ubuntu ?
<mox006> !dns
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'dns'
<krabador> mox006, impostazioni --- rete
<ciro> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/8529278/
<mox006> non vedo lo spazio dove mettere i dns di google pero
<guest_48131> ciao ragazzi ho un problema nell'installare i driver di una chiavetta wifi
<jester-> guest_48131: che roba è
<guest_48131> quando l'aggiungo non me la legge in automatico, quindi metto il disco di installazione con tutti i driver win lin e mac clicco sulla cartella linux
<guest_48131> e ci sono file.tar.bz2
<jester-> guest_48131: di solito c'è un file readme e install che descrive come fare
<guest_48131> come faccio a installarli nel pc?
<guest_48131> ok asp
<jester-> non c'è altro?
<guest_48131> si c'è questo file
<guest_48131> ma non riesco a capire come installare
<jester-> guest_48131:  che file
<guest_48131> il redme
<guest_48131> *readme
<jester-> non c'è altro oltre alla tar nella cartella linux?
<jester-> guest_48131: lo ha aperto il readme?
<guest_48131> chips, common, include, os,sta,tools
<ciro> cristian_c non ti sento più, tutto ok?
<guest_48131> e poi file.dat
<guest_48131> si si l'ho aperto
<jester-> guest_48131: incolla il contenuto del file nel pastebin
<jester-> !paste | guest_48131
<ubot-it> guest_48131: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<guest_48131> non posso una volta che non ho internet sono da un'altro terminale
<cristian_c> ciro, hai cifrato il disco?
<jester-> guest_48131: non c'è nulla circa a come installare?
<cristian_c> con ubuntu
<ciro> questo pc è di un amico, non sò cos'abbia fatto
<guest_48131> emmm credo di si aspetta che ci provo
<ciro> non ho cifrato nulla io
<cristian_c> ciro, eh, domandaglielo
<cristian_c> ciro, poi consigliagli un bel !ripristino
<cristian_c> !ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<ciro> cristian_c e semplicemente un fun di ubuntu, è a digiuno sulla cifratura e altra roba del genere. temo perdita di dati se non capiamo com'è strutturato l'hdd (paura)
<jester-> ciro: i dati li recuperi dalla live e se si fottono un'altra volta impara a farsi il backup
<ciro> cristian_c non cè un modo per sapere se è cifrato?
<jester-> se non vedi i file dalla live è cifrato
<ciro> jester- cristian_c per copiare i file posso solo attivare "sudo nautilus", altrimenti vedo il lucchetto
<jester-> ciro: è roba tua? http://paste.ubuntu.com/8529278/
<jester-> ciro: eh che problemi hai ad usare sudo
<cristian_c> ciro, è un pc fisso?
<jester-> ha 27 hd
<ciro> desktop Asus s550c
<jester-> portatile già buona se ne ha uno
<jester-> ciro: se è roba tu avete fatto confusione col raid
<ciro> portatile volevo scriver
<cristian_c> eh
<jester-> è da piallare per bene e rifare
<cristian_c> lvm
<jester-> ciro: portatile con t  dischi?
<jester-> con 7
<cristian_c> ciro, sopratutto il raid
<jester-> ciro: se aspetti un momento finiamo di scendere dalla montagna com la piena
<cristian_c> lol
<ciro> uno interno sicuramente partizionato, e uno esterno :)
<jester-> !ripristino | ciro
<ubot-it> ciro: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<ciro> vbb allora riattivo nautilus,
<ciro> domanda: ma per i file che non mi fa copiare perchè non admin di sistema, che faccio?
<ciro> jester- cristian_c ci siete?
<guest_48131> jester ci ho provato ma non riesco
<guest_48131> scusate
<cristian_c> guest_48131, modello?
<guest_48131> ma una volta che ci sono i driver nel disco non c'è un modo piu' semplice per installarli?
<guest_48131> da cd
<cristian_c> guest_48131, beh, dipende
<guest_48131> da cosa?
<cristian_c> la maggior parte dei driver sono contenuti già nel kernel linux
<ciro> io esco, ci risentiamo domattina e tentiamo di risolvere, buona notte a tutti
<cristian_c> il resto difficilmente si trova su cd
<guest_48131> io ho acquistato una chiavetta dove ce scritto che possiede i driver linux
<cristian_c> ciro, e meglio se vai dall'amico e gli chiedi chiarimenti
<guest_48131> avvio il disco
<cristian_c> guest_48131, eh, ma mica hai risposto
<guest_48131> e trovo una cartella intitolata linux dove ci sono dei file, come faccio ad installarli?
<jester-> guest_48131: se non ci fai vedere il contenuto del readme come famo a capire
<ciro> cristian_c non sà, non ci metteva mano lui, dal punto di vista tecnio
<ciro> tecnico
<cristian_c> eh, ma per la telepatia ci stiamo attrezzando
<guest_48131> ehehehe
<ciro> XD dici?
<cristian_c> ciro, allora chiedi a chi ci ha messo mano
<jester-> la palla di vetro è in manutenzione
<ciro> al moment è disperso
<guest_48131> sono da cellulare non posso postarvi nulla
<ciro> c'ha litigat
<guest_48131> vi chiedo soltanto una cosa
<guest_48131> qual'è la procedura per installare un file formato tgz su linux
<ciro> a domani ;) notte a tutti! troppo simpatici ;)
<guest_48131> lo prendo e lo butto sul terminale?
<guest_48131> clicco tasto desto e lo apro con un'applicazione?
<cristian_c> guest_48131, no, basta leggere, sempre che tu non sia allergico
<guest_48131> ma che vuol dire basta leggere
<jester-> guest_48131: la tar è un archivio compresso tipo zip ci puo essere pure un porno dentro ma il fatto è che te e l'amico ciro trollate e pure male
<guest_48131> jester sempre solita
<guest_48131> o solito
<jester-> oggià
<guest_48131> vabbè lasciamo perdere
<guest_48131> per te tutti trollano
<jester-> ti si chiede una coa rispnda con un'altra l'altro incolla fidisk da circo barnum
<jester-> guest_48131: ti ho chiesto 4 volte di vedere il readme
<guest_48131> appena uno ti fa una domanda da utente normale è un troll per te
<guest_48131> va bene ok ok domani lo posto
<guest_48131> volevo solo capire se c'era tipo un modo per avviarlo come eseguibile
<jester-> guest_48131: eddai
<guest_48131> era questa la mia domanda so che nn puoi aiutarmi se non ti mando il readme
<cristian_c> guest_48131, qual è il problema a postarlo ora?
<jester-> [00:22:01] <jester-> guest_48131: la tar è un archivio compresso tipo zip ci puo essere pure un porno
<guest_48131> sono da un'altro terminale e la ovviamente non rilevando la chiavetta non posso collegarmi
<cristian_c> guest_48131, non c'è niente da fare, bisogna leggere le istruzioni
<guest_48131> ok
<cristian_c> pure per montare i mobili dell'ikea
<guest_48131> grazie a tutti
<guest_48131> falegnami
<cristian_c> guest_48131, c'è il tethering
<jester-> invece che fare vedere il readme che a copiarlo su una usb e postarlo dall'altro pc continui a ciurlare nel manico, pensi che siamo qui a fare i comodi altrui?
<guest_48131> no assolutamente
<jester-> allora fai quello che ti si chiede per piacere
<jester-> guest_48131: non hai un cellofono col tethering?
<cristian_c> jester-, sta scrivendo dal cellularo
<jester-> non ci vuole mica tanto attaccare il cellofono alla usb mettendolo in tethering
<jester-> e i falegnami fanno un lavoro non semplice e ben pagato
<cristian_c> jester-, c'è anche l'hotspot wifi
<jester-> ci vogliono anni per imparlo bene
<cristian_c> e non serve manco collegare col cavo
<jester-> figurati se ha una wifi che funza
<jester-> è finito il divertimento
<vice_> info installo mupen64plus e nelle aplicazioni installate non la trovo ... come mai?
<vice_> c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi
<guest_48131> no ma dai
<guest_91578> salve a tutti
<guest_91578> io sono nuovo
<guest_91578> ho di bisogno di un'aiuto
<guest_91578> ci siete
#ubuntu-it 2014-10-10
<Innerina> Come monto l'unità dvd? A differenza delle precedenti versioni compare in automatico se montato, ma a volte non mi legge i cd e quindi non compare...
<guest_60130> ciao io ho un acer d260 e sto cercando di installare ubuntu 14.04 lts tramite usb è solo che quasi al termine dell'istallazione mi va in crash e si blocca tutto
<guest_60130> ho visto che è un problema di molti
<guest_60130> come posso fare, devo installare un altra versione?
<akis24> giorno
<glpiana> ola
<Guest25150> Salve ho installato mtink.. ma all'avvio sia normale che da root ottengo il messaggio:
<Guest25150> Nessun accesso al file del dispositivo stampante... Assicurati che mtink abbia i diritti per accedere al file dispositivo..
<Guest25150> La stampante in questione è una EPSON STYLUS DX6000 e seguendo alcune guide il file é 002 e si trova in /dev/bus/usb/002/002. Ho cambiato i permessi ma stesso errore.. Avete qualche altro consiglio da darmi?
<cristian_c> Guest25150, come l'hai installato?
<Guest25150> cristian_c, dal soft center
<Guest25150> ma ho provato anche da termiale...
<cristian_c> Guest25150, sempre lo stesso pacchetto installa
<Guest25150> cristian_c, beh si hai qualche suggerimento?
<glpiana> Guest25150, apri un terminale e scrivi: /dev/usblp0
<glpiana> scusa,
<Guest25150> ok
<glpiana> Guest25150, apri un terminale e scrivi: ls -la /dev/usblp0
<Guest25150> glpiana, mi dice file o directory non esistente
<glpiana> Guest25150, allora dai: ls -la /dev/bus/usb/002/002
<Guest25150> glpiana, crw-rw-r--+ 1 root root 189, 129 ott 10 09:20 /dev/bus/usb/002/002
<glpiana> Guest25150, ls -la /dev/usb/lp0
<Guest25150> glpiana, ls: impossibile accedere a /dev/usb/lp0: File o directory non esistente
<cristian_c> Guest25150, ehm, ma la stampante è collegata e accesa, almeno?
<glpiana> Guest25150, dimmmi il nome del tuo utente
<Guest25150> cristian_c, certo è collegata e accesa
<Guest25150> glpiana, dovrebbe essere matteo
<glpiana> Guest25150, no, dobbiamo saperlo per certo: scrivi whoami
<Guest25150> glpiana, si confermo: matteo
<glpiana> Guest25150, sduo chown matteo:matteo /dev/bus/usb/002/002
<Guest25150> glpiana, sduo?
<Guest25150> intendi sudo?
<glpiana> sì, sudo
<Guest25150> glpiana, ok fatto
<glpiana> Guest25150, avvia mtink
<Guest25150> glpiana, stesso errore
<glpiana> Guest25150, oki, sudo chown root:root  /dev/bus/usb/002/002
<glpiana> Guest25150, poi dai: ls -la /dev/lp0
<Guest25150> glpiana, matteo@matteo-X501A1:~$ sudo chown root:root /dev/bus/usb/002/002
<Guest25150> matteo@matteo-X501A1:~$ ls -la /dev/lp0
<Guest25150> ls: impossibile accedere a /dev/lp0: File o directory non esistente
<Guest25150> matteo@matteo-X501A1:~$
<glpiana> Guest25150, scrivi: groups
<Guest25150> glpiana, matteo adm lp cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare
<glpiana> Guest25150, stacca la stampante, poi riattaccala e scrivi: dmesg | tail
<glpiana> !paste | Guest25150
<ubot-it> Guest25150: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Guest25150> glpiana, spengo e riaccendo?
<glpiana> Guest25150, no, stacca e riattacca la stampante
<Guest25150> ok
<Guest25150> ok
<Guest25150> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8531443/
<glpiana> Guest25150, ls /dev/usblp1
<Guest25150> glpiana, l'utimo carattere è 1 ?
<glpiana> uno
<Guest25150> glpiana, ls: impossibile accedere a /dev/usblp1: File o directory non esistente
<Guest25150> matteo@matteo-X501A1:~$
<glpiana> Guest25150, locate lp1
<Guest25150> glpiana, viene fuori una cosa strana... te la osto
<Guest25150> posto*
<Guest25150> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8531458/
<ExPBoy> lol
<glpiana> Guest25150, sudo updatedb
<glpiana> Guest25150, quando termina ridai locate lp1
<glpiana> Guest25150, se da lo stesso risultato lascia stare, altrimenti copia solo le differenze rispetto a prima, non abbiamo intenzione di mettere a posto il pc di patrizia adesso
<Guest25150> glpiana, stessa cosa
<cristian_c> Guest25150, ma una cosa, la stampante funge?
<cristian_c> al di là del controllo deglio inchiostri
<cristian_c> *degli
<Guest25150> cristian_c,  certamente
<cristian_c> Guest25150, prova adesso
<cristian_c> a stampare
<Guest25150> cristian_c, beh si blocca perché qualche cartuccia è vuota.. perciò volevo installare mtink
<cristian_c> Guest25150, beh, questo cambia le cose
<cristian_c> Guest25150, ma perché non controlli gli inchiostri direttamente dal display della stampante?
<Guest25150> cristian_c, perché non mi indica quale cartuccia è vuota
<cristian_c> beh, strano
<Guest25150> cristian_c, infattiù
<Guest25150> ho una epson stylus dx6000
<checo_1246> nn riesco a far partire l'installazione di ubunto...continua a dirmi errore...perchè?
<akis24> checo_1246: hai creato disco o usb ?
<checo_1246> certo
<akis24> checo_1246: certo cosa dei due ?
<checo_1246> stò provando tutti e 2
<checo_1246> vado su prova e installa con cd
<checo_1246> avvio da cd assistito...
<checo_1246> installa...e inizia a installare.. poi quando ha quasi finito mi dice...
<glpiana> checo_1246, lo fai partire da windows?
<checo_1246> sì...win xp
<cristian_c> Guest4066, qui è diverso: ftp://download.epson-europe.com/pub/download/301/epson30058eu.pdf
<glpiana> checo_1246, accendi il pc con il disco inserito e fallo partire da disco
<cristian_c> lol, è uscito
<checo_1246> permission denied
<checo_1246> ok adesso provo
<checo_1246> okk resetto...
<glpiana> resetti?
<glpiana> checo_1246, ma che resetti?
<checo_1246> è devo uscire dalla chat per far partire da disco
<glpiana> checo_1246, fallo
<glpiana> checo_1246, non cancellare windows però
<glpiana> mi raccomando
<checo_1246> okk grazie millle
<glpiana> e prima di tutto provala da live, non installare subito
<checo_1246> okk
<Guest8347> cristian_c, scusa si era disconnesso
<Guest8347> hai altre soluzioni per la stampante??
<cristian_c> Guest8347, ma tu usi cartucce originali?
<Guest8347> cristian_c, compatibili..
<cristian_c> Guest8347, infatti sul manuale che ho linkato prima:
<cristian_c> ftp://download.epson-europe.com/pub/download/301/epson30058eu.pdf
<cristian_c> Note: Epson cannot guarantee the quality or reliability of non-genuine ink. If non-genuine ink cartridges are installed, the ink status will not be displayed.
<guest_58948> buongiorno
<guest_58948> ho bisogno di un aiuto
<cristian_c> !aiuto | guest_58948
<ubot-it> guest_58948: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<cristian_c> Guest8347, e nell'immagine si vedono i livelli per ogni singolo colore
<guest_58948> xke quando installo ubuntu ho problemi con la scheda di rete wifi???
<cristian_c> !veggenti | guest_58948
<ubot-it> guest_58948: Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<cristian_c> guest_58948, magari se fornisci dettagli sulla scheda in questione...
<guest_58948> perdonatemi ma sono alle prime armi, cosa dovrei dirvi?
<cristian_c> guest_58948, hai provato ubuntu prima di tentare di installarlo?
<cristian_c> inoltre, hai provato a collegare il cavo ethernet
<cristian_c> ?
<guest_58948> con il cavo ethernet neanche
<cristian_c> guest_58948, e riguardo la prima domanda?
<guest_58948> cioè allora la scheda di rete me la riconosce però nel momento in cui inserisco la chiave di rete non fa nulla
<cristian_c> ah, ecco
<cristian_c> guest_58948, questo in live?
<guest_58948> in entrambi
<cristian_c> guest_58948, e cosa installi a fare, se non funge manco in live?
<guest_58948> e quindi sul mio pc non posso installare ubuntu?
<cristian_c> guest_58948, prima di installare devi essere sicuro che la connessione funge
<guest_58948> e se la connessione non funge significa che non posso installarlo?
<cristian_c> guest_58948, più che altro non ha senso procedere all'installazione se prima non capisci perché non funge
<guest_58948> e x questo mi sono recato in questa chat x vedere se qualcuno conosce una soluzione al mio problema
<cristian_c> guest_58948, tra l'altro ethernet non chiede chiave di rrete
<cristian_c> *rete
<cristian_c> guest_58948, lancia una live
<guest_58948> poi alcuni amici mi hanno consigliato di installare mint
<cristian_c> guest_58948, che cosa ottieni col cavo?
<ExPBoy> :(
<cristian_c> guest_58948, quale ubuntu stai utilizzando in live?
<guest_58948> non mi ricordo ma penso la versioen 10
<guest_58948> versione 10
<ExPBoy> urca
<cristian_c> guest_58948, controlla
<guest_58948> ok un'attimo
<guest_58948> la 12
<cristian_c> guest_58948, 12.04 o 12.10?
<guest_58948> 12.04
<cristian_c> guest_58948, ma ancora non hai risposto alla domanda di prima
<guest_58948> cosa ottengo con il cavo?
<guest_58948> ce qualcuno
<guest_81803> salve a tutto
<guest_81803> ho un problema con il pc
<guest_81803> ho installato ubuntu ma con la rete wifi ho un problema
<guest_81803> che quando inserisco la chiave di rete non mi fa navigare
<guest_81803> xke?
<glpiana> guest_81803, apri un terminale e scrivi: lspci
<glpiana> !paste | guest_81803
<ubot-it> guest_81803: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<guest_81803> non ho in questo minuto ubuntu installato
<cristian_c> guest_81803, e che c'entra, sei sempre in live?
<glpiana> guest_81803, in questo minuto?
<guest_81803> non ho pc con ubuntu
<guest_81803> lo tolto
<guest_81803> ma volevo sapere xke ho problemi con il wifi
<glpiana> guest_81803, l'ho tolto si scrive
<glpiana> guest_81803, sei almeno da live?
<cristian_c> glpiana, eh, ma se trolla, mica te lo dice
<guest_81803> scusami che significa trolla
<glpiana> guest_81803, invece di dedicarti ad altro, ti spiacerebbe rispndermi?
<cristian_c> guest_81803, che non risponde volutamente alle domande ad esempio e ciurla nel manico
<guest_81803> ok
<glpiana> guest_81803, sei da live ora?
<guest_81803> no
<guest_81803> non lo installato
<ExPBoy> lol
<glpiana> guest_81803, ti ripeto che si scrive "l'ho"
<guest_81803> scrivendo quel comando che cosa mi dovrebbe darE?
<glpiana> guest_81803, infila il cd o la usb e avvia da live poi torna qui che vediamo che scheda wifi hai
<guest_81803> ok gentilissimo
<guest_81803> ma dimmi una cosa
<guest_81803> usando mint e la stessa cosa giusto?
<glpiana> !chat | guest_81803
<ubot-it> guest_81803: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<guest_81803> qui si parla solo di ubuntu
<Guest8347> glpiana, ok mtink funziona però mi da tutti i livelli a zero
<glpiana> Guest8347, hai cartucce non originali probabilmente
<Guest8347> glpiana, ho appena stampato e va alla grande
<glpiana> Guest8347, e che c'entra con quel che ho scritto?
<Guest8347> glpiana, all'avvio mtink mi chiede la scelta della porta e tra le opzioni c'è solo lp1
<glpiana> Guest8347, che a quel che abbimao visto è la porta cui è connessa la stampante
<glpiana> Guest8347, io però stavo dicendo che magari la mancata lettura dei livelli è dovuta al fatto che hai cartucce non originali, non che hai cartucce che non stampano, non che hai configurato male il programma, non altro
<Guest8347> glpiana, ok conosci qualche altro software tipo mtink.. magari funziona..
<glpiana> Guest8347, mai avuto una epson
<cavallopazzo> Ubuntu non rileva più le reti wireless (disconnesso) - che posso fare o dove trovare info ? Grazie!
<cristian_c> Guest8347, non credo che alcun software funzionerà
<cristian_c> Guest8347, dipende dalle cartucce
<Guest8347> cristian_c, ok
<cristian_c> Guest8347, se vuoi, puoi provare con windows, ma dubito che avrai un risulato diverso
<glpiana> cavallopazzo, nel terminale: sudo iwlist scan
<glpiana> !paste | cavallopazzo
<ubot-it> cavallopazzo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Guest8347> cristian_c, beh ma con windows avrei il cd
<cristian_c> può darsi che le cartucce non originali mandino in tilt il chip sulle testine
<Guest8347> cristian_c, si puo essere
<cristian_c> Guest8347, beh, allora prova winz in virtuale o su partizione, installando driver e programmi dal cd epson
<cristian_c> così risolvi il dubbio
<Guest8347> cristian_c, comunque la stampante mi dice quale cartuccia è vuota.. prima avevo messo una cartuccia non compatibile :)
<Guest8347> perciò non andava
<Guest8347> cristian_c, glpiana grazie ancora per l'aiuto :)
<glpiana> Guest8347, :)
<cavallopazzo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8531862/ (Ubuntu 14.04 64bit -non rileva più le reti wireless (disconnesso) )
<glpiana> cavallopazzo, scrivi: sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<cavallopazzo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8531884/ (Ubuntu 14.04 64bit -non rileva più le reti wireless (disconnesso) )
<glpiana> cavallopazzo, scrivi: rfkill list
<glpiana> cavallopazzo, o metti su pastebin o dimmi se leggi qualche "yes"
<cavallopazzo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8531900/ Hard blocked: yes
<glpiana> cavallopazzo, stiamo parlando di un portatile, vero?
<cavallopazzo> Sì - Portatile Asus X50SLseries - Intel® Core™2 Duo CPU T5450 @ 1.66GHz × 2 , led wireless è acceso, impostazioni sistema - Rete: wireless Off e non c'è modo di mettere su ON !
<glpiana> cavallopazzo, ha un interruttore fisico la wifi?
<cavallopazzo> Esiste tasto Fn + F2 - Se premuto il led wifi rimane acceso, ma impostazioni sistema - Rete va in modalità aereo ON, ma wireless rimane Off
<glpiana> cavallopazzo, lsmod
<cavallopazzo> Scusa Glpiana, Ismod ... cosa vuol dire ?
<glpiana> cavallopazzo, è un comando che devi dare nel temrinale. poi metti l'output su pastebin
<glpiana> cavallopazzo, non riesci ad essere un po' più celere nelle risposte?
<glpiana> viene la pecola altrimenti
<cavallopazzo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8531961/ lsmod
<guest_41803> Ciao a tutti
<guest_41803> Ce qualcuno?
<ExPBoy> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<ExPBoy> lol
<cavallopazzo> provo ha essere più rapido, cercando di capire qualcosa di più.
<ExPBoy> cavallopazzo, magari prima risolvi il problema e poi capisci
<glpiana> cavallopazzo, hai anche windows sul laptopo?
<ExPBoy> (con calma)
<glpiana> *laptop
<cavallopazzo> OK, sono d'accordo! No niente windows, solo Linux! Tutto funzionava regolarmente fino a che la connessione ha cominciato solo via cavo USB!
<cavallopazzo> ha cominciato a funzionare solo via cavo USB.
<glpiana> cavallopazzo, fai sta prova: sospendi il sistema e poi riprendilo. vediamo se si accende
<glpiana> torno tra un po'
<cavallopazzo> OK provo, a dopo, grazie intanto!
<cavallopazzo> Chiedo scusa glpiana, ho dovuto riavviare perchè dopo sospendi e ripresa la connessione web non funziona neanche via cavo. Adesso wifi led ok, imp. sistema - rete wireless on, ma tutte le reti fuori portata (il mio router è ha 5 cm da Desktop).
<glpiana> cavallopazzo, nel terminale: sudo iwlist scan
<cavallopazzo> wlan0     No scan results
<cavallopazzo> wlan0     No scan results
<glpiana> cavallopazzo, premi una volta sola fn+f2   e poi ridai sudo iwlist scan
<cavallopazzo> Premuto fn + f2 ... wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down
<glpiana> cavallopazzo, rischiaccialo ancora una sola volta e ridai il comando. dai anche dmesg | tail e metti l'output su pastebin
<cavallopazzo> OK! un pò di pazienza sono in attesa di risposta da paste.ubuntu.com
<cavallopazzo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8532099/
<glpiana> cavallopazzo, sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<glpiana> cavallopazzo, poi di nuovo dmesg | tail
<cavallopazzo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8532112/
<glpiana> cavallopazzo, sudo iwlist scan
<cavallopazzo> wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down
<glpiana> cavallopazzo, sudo rfkill unlock all             poi sudo ifconfig wlan0 up        poi sudo iwlist scan               e dmesg | tail
<guest_41042> salve
<glpiana> !ciao  | guest_41042
<ubot-it> guest_41042: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<guest_41042> io ho eseguito il download di ubuntu e ho provato ad installarlo su una chiavetta , ma mi dava un messaggio di errore alla conclusione del installazione
<guest_41042> allora
<guest_41042> dopo ho provato ad installarlo sul pc , lo ha fattto e al riavvio quando mi ha chiesto che sistema utilizzare , cluccando ubuntu mi diceva errore
<guest_41042> come posso fare ?
<glpiana> guest_41042, che errora?
<guest_41042> alcune volte mi diceva file corrotto , altre non mi da un nome , mi diceva solo impossibile avviarlo
<cavallopazzo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8532131/ Scusa glpiana, sudo rfkill unlock all - mi da ... Usage: rfkill [options] command ... etc
<glpiana> cavallopazzo, scusa tu, era unblock
<cavallopazzo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8532157/
<glpiana> cavallopazzo, niente da fare. da quando non va più il wifi?
<glpiana> guest_41042, hai controllato md5sum della iso che hai scaricato?
<glpiana> !md5 | guest_41042
<ubot-it> guest_41042: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<cavallopazzo> Da circa 5 giorni!
<guest_41042> ok , ora controllo , grazie mille
<glpiana> cavallopazzo, nel terminale: uname -a
<cavallopazzo> fabio@fabio-F5SL:~$  uname -a
<cavallopazzo> Linux fabio-F5SL 3.13.0-37-generic #64-Ubuntu SMP Mon Sep 22 21:28:38 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<cavallopazzo> fabio@fabio-F5SL:~$  uname -a
<cavallopazzo> Linux fabio-F5SL 3.13.0-37-generic #64-Ubuntu SMP Mon Sep 22 21:28:38 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<cavallopazzo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8532174/
<glpiana> cavallopazzo, scrivi; dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<cavallopazzo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8532174/
<glpiana> cavallopazzo, scrivi; dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<cavallopazzo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8532193/
<glpiana> cavallopazzo, apt-cache policy linux-image-extra-3.13.0-37-generic
<cavallopazzo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8532199
<glpiana> cavallopazzo, prova a fare una cosa, avvia tenendo premuto il tasto shift per visualizzare il menu di grub se già non lo vedi normalmente. scegli la seconda voce e poi il kernel 2.33.0.35
<glpiana> cavallopazzo, vedi se con quello va
<cavallopazzo> OK provo. Intanto grazie!
<cavallopazzo> Salve glpiana. Dunque ho riavviato tenendo SHIFT premuto, ma grub non è comparso! Il boot è proseguito senza stop!
<glpiana> cavallopazzo, shift di destra o di sinistra?
<cavallopazzo> Di sinistra !
<glpiana> cavallopazzo, e quando hai cominciato a premerlo?
<cavallopazzo> L'ho tenuto premuto per tutto il tempo fino alla comparsa della login/password
<glpiana> cavallopazzo, no no, allora, non appena il pc comincia ad avviarsi premilo e tienilo premuto.
<cavallopazzo> OK riprovo!
<cavallopazzo> cavallopazzo
<cavallopazzo> Eccomi glpiana! Dunque tenendo SHIFT premuto all'avvio, noto che il bootstrap esita un po' a partire (con schermo nero e tenue cursore a sx) ma poi compare il logo UBUNTU ed il boot prosegue fino alla maschera di input password utente. Niente grub!
<glpiana> cavallopazzo, oki, vediamo allora di impostarlo perchè appaia... sempre che poi sta menata serva a qualcosa
<cavallopazzo> E proviamoci!
<glpiana> 1 minuto
<glpiana> cavallopazzo, hai ubuntu o altra interfaccia grafica?
<Lauretta> buongiorno chiedo aiuto
<glpiana> !aiuto | Lauretta
<ubot-it> Lauretta: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<cavallopazzo> Ho UBUNTU 14.04 LTS 64bit
<Lauretta> avevo una versione di java sul mio kubuntu
<glpiana> cavallopazzo, allora nel terminale: sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<Lauretta> mi sembra icedtea
<glpiana> cavallopazzo, metti il contenuto del file su pastebin
<glpiana> Lauretta, sì, è quello
<Lauretta> il mio ragazzo ha cambiato mettendo altro java
<Lauretta> e nn posso accedere al sito cge frequentavo
<Lauretta> come facci disinstallare e ripristinare il tutto?
<glpiana> Lauretta, che browser utilizzi?
<cavallopazzo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8532334/
<Lauretta> mozzilla
<glpiana> Lauretta, nella barra degli indirizzi scrivi: about:plugins
<Lauretta> mi pare che ha installato una versioine oracle
<glpiana> Lauretta, guarda l'elenco, cerca java e dimmi cosa c'è scritto
<Lauretta> come faccio a scirverlo cìè una lista lunga
<glpiana> cavallopazzo, vai alla riga: GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0     e al posto di 0 metti, chessò, 5 o 10
<glpiana> Lauretta, copia tutto e metti su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | Lauretta
<ubot-it> Lauretta: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> cavallopazzo, poi salva il file e chiudi gedit. nel temrinale scrivi: sudo update-grub
<glpiana> cavallopazzo, poi riavvia e vediamo se il menu ti appare
<Lauretta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8532347/
<cavallopazzo> ok PROCEDO E RICHIAMO, GRAZIE!
<glpiana> Lauretta, esatto è quello di oracle. in un terminale scrivi: dpkg -l | grep icedtea
<Lauretta> si
<Lauretta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8532364/
<glpiana> Lauretta, sudo apt-get install icedtea-plugin
<Lauretta> fatto
<Lauretta> adesso?
<glpiana> Lauretta, ha installato senza errori?
<Lauretta> si
<glpiana> Lauretta, sudo update-java-alternatives --plugin -l
<cavallopazzo> Un momento ... prima di riavviare c'è un warning : http://paste.ubuntu.com/8532382/ - procedo lo stesso?
<Lauretta> fatto
<glpiana> cavallopazzo, allora riedita il file con sudo gedit /etc/default/grub   cerca la riga GRUB_HIDDEN_MENU_QUIET=true   e al posto di true metti false
<glpiana> Lauretta, posso vedere l'output?
<glpiana> cavallopazzo, salva, chiudi gedit e poi sudo update-grub
<Lauretta> si
<cavallopazzo> OK procedo
<Lauretta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8532393/
<Lauretta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8532398/
<cavallopazzo> Fatto! metto per prudenza output in http://paste.ubuntu.com/8532407/ e riavvio con SHIFT premuto, se ok!
<glpiana> Lauretta, update-alternatives --list mozilla-javaplugin.so
<guest_10946> ho un problema con la scheda di rete wifi
<guest_10946> inserisco la chiave di rete ma non si connette
<guest_10946> sto usando ubuntu live
<Lauretta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8532417/
<guest_10946> qualcuno mi puo rispondere?
<glpiana> Lauretta, locate IcedTeaPlugin.so
<glpiana> !pazienza | guest_10946
<ubot-it> guest_10946: la gente qui è volontaria, non pretendere che qualcuno ti risponda. Le risposte non sono sempre disponibili. Guarda http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<guest_10946> io pensavo che era il posto giusto qui per rispondere ai miei problemi
<glpiana> guest_10946, prova a togliere momentaneamente la protezione dal router e vedi se senza password si connette
<guest_10946> no gia fatto
<glpiana> guest_10946, allora dicci cosa hai già èprovato a fare dettagliatamente, così non si perde tempo
<guest_10946> allora ho inserito la chiave di rete e quando clicco su connetti mi dice subito dopo disconnect ecc ecc
<glpiana> guest_10946, e questo l'hai già detto. quando hai tolto la priotezione dalla configruazione del router invece cosa è successo?
<Lauretta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8532445/
<glpiana> Lauretta, update-alternatives --config mozilla-javaplugin.so
<guest_10946> mi dice disconnected you are now offline
<Lauretta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8532465/
<guest_10946> glpiana: mi dice disconnected you are now offline
<glpiana> Lauretta, sudo update-alternatives --install /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libjavaplugin.so mozilla-javaplugin.so /usr/lib/jvm/java-7-openjdk-amd64/jre/lib/amd64/IcedTeaPlugin.so 1070
<glpiana> guest_10946, ho letto, ripeto, abbi pazienza
<guest_10946> glpiana: scusa
<glpiana> guest_10946, quindi nemmeno senza chiave si connetto?
<guest_10946> no
<glpiana> Lauretta, devo assentarmi. dopo quel comando, se non da errori, dai: sudo update-java-alternatives --plugin -l
<Lauretta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8532488/
<glpiana> Lauretta, niente allora
<glpiana> continnuiamo più tardi
<Lauretta> ok
<guest_10946> glpiana: ti riferisci a me con la frase continuiamo più tardi???
<guest_10946> c'è qualcuno?
<cavallopazzo> cavallopazzo
<cavallopazzo> riEccomi glpiana: Evviva Grub è comparso all'avvio, ma ora ... dilemma : http://paste.ubuntu.com/8532509/ ... che faccio ?
<guest_13810> Salve, avrei bisogno di un aiuto riguardo ubuntu
<cavallopazzo> immagino che l'idea sia quello di fare un recovery di un kernel precedente in cui il wifi funzionava correttamente, o sbaglio ?
<guest_65737> ho di bisogno di aiuto riguardo ubuntu
<guest_65737> per favofre
<guest_65737> per favore
<cybernova> !chiedi | guest_65737
<ubot-it> guest_65737: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<guest_65737> ok
<guest_65737> salve a tutti ho un problema con ubuntu, non riesco a farlo collegare in internet. Inserisco la chiave di rete ma non va, mi esco una frase in inglese con subscritto disconnected ecc ecc
<cybernova> guest_65737, quindi con la wireless?
<guest_65737> esato
<guest_65737> esatto
<cybernova> guest_65737, da terminale sudo lshw -C network
<cybernova> !paste | guest_65737
<ubot-it> guest_65737: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<guest_65737> cybernova: devo fare quello che mi hai scritto?
<cybernova> guest_65737, se vogliamo cercare una soluzione...
<guest_65737> io ho la tastiera in inglese, come faccio a metterla in italiano?
<guest_65737> sto usando ubuntu in live con la pendrive
<guest_65737> cybernova: ci sono riuscito e adesso cosa devo fare?
<guest_65737> cybernova: mi spuntano parecchi codici
<glpiana> cavallopazzo, ubuntu	3.13.0- 35 generic
<glpiana> Lauretta, senti, a te quello della roacle proprio non serve?
<glpiana> cavallopazzo, non recovery, eh! versione normale
<Lauretta> non va
<guest_65737> glpiana: potresti aiutarmi tu per favore?
<Lauretta> nn si può disinstallare e tornare alla mia versione precedente?
<glpiana> Lauretta, oki, allora mi sa che facciamo prima a levare quello. nel terminale scrivi: dpkg -l | grep java
<cybernova> guest_65737, devi copiare l'output che ti esce dal comando sul link che ti ho dato prima
<glpiana> guest_65737, wifi interna?
<glpiana> ah c'è già cybernova :)
<guest_65737> cybernova: mi escono un casino di codici
<guest_65737> cybernova: cosa vuoi sapere di preciso
<glpiana> guest_65737, devi sopiare tutto su pastebin
<cybernova> guest_65737, eh ho capito, ma se non li copi su pastebin mica ho la sfera magica
<guest_65737> cybernova: cosa è il pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | guest_65737
<ubot-it> guest_65737: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Lauretta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8532635/
<glpiana> Lauretta, sudo apt-get purge oracle-java7-installer
<guest_65737> cybernova: ei
<glpiana> guest_65737, ti è stato detto cosa fare, perchè non lo fai?
<guest_65737> glpiana: si ma io non so dove mettere le mani
<glpiana> guest_65737, sei riuscito a dare il comando che ti ha suggerito cybernova nel terminale?
<guest_65737> glpiana: si
<guest_65737> glpiana: e gli ho detto che mi sono spuntati un casino di comani
<guest_65737> comandi
<glpiana> guest_65737, bene, quello che è uscito in risposta devi copiarlo su pastebin
<Lauretta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8532646/
<guest_65737> glpiana: ok ora voglio sapere cosa è il pastebin
<glpiana> guest_65737, e io ti ho postato il link, ma tu non hai letto
<glpiana> !paste | guest_65737
<ubot-it> guest_65737: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> Lauretta, dpkg -l | grep iced
<guest_65737> glpiana: ok però ce un problema che praticamente io ubuntu lo sto utilizzando su un'altro pc non su questo dove sto chattando
<guest_65737> glpiana: quindi come faccio?
<cavallopazzo> OK glpiana. Eseguo!
<glpiana> guest_65737, attacca un cavo a quello e collegati da là
<glpiana> cavallopazzo, bien
<Lauretta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8532652/
<glpiana> Lauretta, sudo apt-get install icedtea-plugin
<guest_65737> glpiana: ethernet giusto
<glpiana> guest_65737, per forza, la wifi non va
<Lauretta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8532663/
<glpiana> Lauretta, chiudi firefox, poi riaprilo, vai su about:plugins e vediamo cosa dice sotto java
<Lauretta> escodalla chat?
<Lauretta> fatto
<glpiana> Lauretta, about:plugins sulla barra di firefox cosa dice riguardo a java?
<Lauretta> si fatto
<Lauretta> come incollo?
<glpiana> !paste | Lauretta
<ubot-it> Lauretta: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Lauretta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8532703/
<glpiana> Lauretta, oki, prova il sisto che prima non andava
<Lauretta> già fatto
<glpiana> Lauretta, e funziona?
<Lauretta> faccio l'accesso e mi riporta alla pagina del login
<Lauretta> su google nn funziona proprio
<guest_65737> glpiana: cosa devo scrivere su POSTER
<glpiana> Lauretta, google? mica è java google
<glpiana> guest_65737, il tuo nome
<Lauretta> crhome
<Lauretta> ho provato
<guest_65737> glpiana: fatto e adesso?
<glpiana> Lauretta, ah ok. possiamo provare a mettere icedtea di java 6, ora abbiamo messo il 7
<glpiana> guest_65737, clicca su "paste"
<Lauretta> ok
<guest_65737> glpiana: fatto e adesso?
<glpiana> Lauretta, nel temrinale: sudo apt-get purge icedtea-plugin
<glpiana> guest_65737, prendi l'indirizzo della pagina web e lo copi qui
<guest_65737> glpiana: paste.ubuntu.com/8532709/
<glpiana> cybernova, ^^
<Lauretta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8532724/
<glpiana> Lauretta, sudo apt-get purge icedtea-7-plugin
<guest_65737> glpiana: lo stai guardando?
<Lauretta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8532733/
<glpiana> guest_65737, sì, anche se non ti ho detto io di dare quel comando. abbi pazienza un attimo
<cybernova> guest_65737, da terminale sempre: ls -al /lib/firmware | grep 3945
<glpiana> Lauretta, sudo apt-get install icedtea-6-plugin
<guest_65737> ok
<cybernova> guest_65737, cosa ti da?
<guest_65737> glpiana: fatto
<guest_65737> devo copiarlo sul past?
<Dell> Ciao, ennesimo problema con Ubuntu.....comincio a scocciarmi....  Spento ieri sera funzionava tutto, ora vado ad accendere arriva alla schermata dove c'è la scritta con il logo che gira poi schermo nero e non parte
<guest_65737> glpiana: devo copiarlo sul pastbin
<cybernova> guest_65737, anche qui
<Lauretta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8532752/
<glpiana> Lauretta, oki, richiudi il browser un'altra volta e poi riaprilo e riprova
<guest_65737> glpiana: paste.ubuntu.com/852753
<glpiana> guest_65737, ti sta seguendo cybernova , non io
<guest_65737> a scusami
<guest_65737> cybernova: ho scritto il link
<guest_65737> cybernova:paste.ubuntu.com/852753
<glpiana> Dell, e l'ultima cosa che hai fatto prima di spegnerlo quale è stata?
<cybernova> guest_65737, ricopialo su pastebin perchè da errore
<Dell> Ho usato darktable
<guest_65737> cybernova: paste.ubuntu.com/8532753
<glpiana> Dell, aggionramenti o robe simili?
<Dell> si poco prima, ma avevo fatto il riavvio e funzionava
<glpiana> Dell, sei sempre sulla 64 bit che si impallava ogni tanto?
<Dell> si non ho avuto tempo di scaricare la 32 ed installarla
<cybernova> guest_65737, hai dato il comando male:  ls -al /lib/firmware | grep 3945
<glpiana> Dell, e adesso il pc è su schermata nera?
<cybernova> guest_65737, è un unico comando: ricopialo uguale come lo leggi
<Dell> ora è spento,
<Dell> sono dal Mac
<glpiana> Dell, e ogni volta che lo accendi adesso va in schermata nera?
<Lauretta> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8532773/
<Dell> si
<glpiana> Lauretta, ma il sito va o no?
<Dell> prima carica il logo però
<Lauretta> no
<Lauretta> ritorna sempre alla pagina del login
<glpiana> Dell, avvia e vai nel menu di grub. se non lo visualizzi avviia e tieni premuto il tasto shift sinistro fin che no appare
<Dell> lo sfhift è il maiuscolo?
<glpiana> Lauretta, prova a chiudere la sessione, aprire una sessione guest e provare da lì
<glpiana> Dell, sì
<Dell> ora provo
<Lauretta> coem faccio?
<glpiana> Lauretta, chiudi la sessione, vai alla schermata di login e scegli guest se è attivo. se non è attivo proviamo altrimenti
<Lauretta> perdonami ma proprio non capisco :(
<Dell> ok sono nel menu
<glpiana> Dell, scegli la seconda voce e cambia il menu
<glpiana> Dell, da lì scegli la prima voce che riporta "recovery"
<Dell> la seconda voce è Ubuntu
<Dell> forse opzioni avanzate di Ubuntu?
<glpiana> Dell, e la prima voce cos'è?
<Dell> la prima è Ubuntu low latency
<glpiana> Dell, ah già che hai pure quello, ok, terza voce allora
<Dell> comunque sono nel menu con tutti ikernel visibili
<glpiana> Dell, fai partire il primo recovery che incontri
<Dell> ok sono nel menu di recovery quello con sfondo fuxia
<glpiana> Dell, scegli la voce dpkg
<Dell> fatto, ora chiede se completare?
<glpiana> Dell, puoi dirmi più specificamente?
<guest_5696> come posso installare ubuntu senza masterizzatore
<Dell> c'è una schermata piena di scritte, poi in fondo mi chiede se continuare
<guest_5696> o lettore cd
<giamnt> ciao, ho una chiavetta live persistente, volevo fare un backup visto che l'ho reinstalllata già un paio di volte (causa netbook scassato). Usando dd per salvare casper-rw devo usare dei settaggi particolari? (block size del casper, conv=sync...) Posso salvarlo in un file .img senza perderne l'integrità  la continuità dei settori/dati?
<cybernova> guest_5696, puoi installarlo con una chiavetta usb o su di una macchina virtuale
<guest_5696> ok
<cybernova> !installazione | guest_5696
<ubot-it> guest_5696: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<glpiana> Dell, allora continua
<guest_5696> una macchina virtuale suggerita
<Dell> è tornato nel menu con sfondo fuxia,
<glpiana> Dell, scegli ancora dpkg
<Dell> sono al punto di prima
<Lauretta> con rekonq va ma nn si riesce a scrivere
<glpiana> Dell, al menu intendi?
<glpiana> Lauretta, con gli altri browser no? nemmeno da guest?
<Lauretta> no neanche come visitatore
<Dell> ho scelto dpkg come hai detto tu, è partita la schermata nera con un mucchio di righe poi si è fermato e chiede se continuare
<glpiana> Dell, continua
<Lauretta> posso riinstallare mozilla?
<Dell> sono di nuovo al menu con sfondo fuxia....
<glpiana> Lauretta, non so a cosa possa essere dovuto il problema. io posso solo dirti che prima di metterci java di oracle avevi icedtea7, perchè è quello che viene installato di default. per cui ti rimetterei quello o addirittura quello della oracle, che dovrebbe comunque essere quello meglio funzionante
<glpiana> Lauretta, con quello di oracle cosa fa il tuo sito=?
<glpiana> Dell, di nuovo pkg
<glpiana> dpkg
<Lauretta> con oracle nn si apre
<glpiana> Lauretta, oki, io rimetterei icedtea7, ma di più non so dirti
<Lauretta> con il brownser rekonq si ma non si riesce a scrivere
<Dell> ok dice completato e chiede se di premere invio per continuare
<glpiana> Dell, premi invio
<glpiana> Dell, torna al menu?
<Dell> e già..
<glpiana> Dell, oki, ancora dpkg
<glpiana> Dell, se non macina più, torna al menu e fagli continuare il boot
<Lauretta> con google chrome sempre problemi di java
<Dell> continua a macinare e chiedermi se premere invio
<glpiana> Lauretta, prova a chiudere firefox e ad avviarlo da terminale con: firefox -private
<glpiana> Dell, premi invio
<Dell> menu...
<glpiana> Dell, oki, procevi con il boot nomrale (dovrebbe essere la prima voce)
<glpiana> *procedi
<glpiana> cavallopazzo, non mi hai più detto nulla
<Dell> sono di nuovo sulla schermata nera
<Lauretta> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8532906/
<glpiana> Dell, se premi ctrl+alt+f1 fa qualcosa?
<glpiana> Lauretta, e funziona o no?
<Lauretta> no
<Dell> compare la richiesta di login
<glpiana> Dell, fai login
<glpiana> Lauretta, nulla da fare
<Lauretta> come faccio a disinstallare mozilla ed a riinstallarlo?
<cavallopazzo> Salve glpiana! Ho provato è riprovato a bootstrappare con i kernel 3.13.02435 e 3.13.0-24 ( vedi http://paste.ubuntu.com/8532923/ ), ma il problema permane: wifi ON, ma reti fuori portata!
<glpiana> Lauretta, facciamo così piuttosto: chiudi firefox, in un terminale scrivi: mv .mozilla .mozilla_old           poi: sudo apt-get purge icedtea-6-plugin
<glpiana> Lauretta, infine: sudo apt-get install icedtea-7-plugin
<Dell> è comparsa una frase in inglese poi ora sono nella nilea di comando col cursore che lampeggia
<glpiana> Dell, ok, è collegato in rete?
<Dell> a internet intendi?
<glpiana> cavallopazzo, hai una versione live?
<glpiana> Dell, sì
<Dell> il modem via cavo è attaccato
<glpiana> Dell, scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<Lauretta> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8532938/
<glpiana> Lauretta, hai dato il comando due volte
<cavallopazzo> Cosa intendi per versione live?
<glpiana> cavallopazzo, il dsco o la usb con cui hai installato
<Lauretta> l'hai scritto così..
<cavallopazzo> Vuoi dire DVD x Ubuntu? No ho avuto il Pc con SO già installato.
<glpiana> Lauretta, ma tu lo hai dato due volte, sì o no?
<glpiana> cavallopazzo, ah
<Lauretta> ho fatto copia e incolla
<Lauretta> mv .mozilla .mozilla_old
<cavallopazzo> Ma posso chiedere a persona di procurarmi DVD o Chiavetta Memoria
<glpiana> Lauretta, per favore, leggi bene quello che ti sto chiedendo: quante volte hai scritto il comando "mv .mozilla .mozilla_old" nel terminale?
<Lauretta> una volta
<Dell> ha sciaricato un po di cose poi ora si è fermato e dice errore GPG: ppa launchpad,net le seguenti firme non sono state verificate ecc ecc....
<glpiana> cavallopazzo, ecco, procurati il disco, avvia in modalità prova e vedi se la wifi lì funziona
<glpiana> Lauretta, scrii nel terminale: pwd
<glpiana> *scrivi
<Lauretta> si
<glpiana> Dell, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<glpiana> Lauretta, che ti da come output?
<Lauretta> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8532962/
<cavallopazzo> OK farò così! Ci risentiamo appena avrò il DVD. Grazie infinite per la tua competenza e PAZIENZA! Cari Saluti. Fabio
<glpiana> Lauretta, scrivi: ls .mozilla_old
<Dell> ora?
<glpiana> cavallopazzo, ciao ciao
<glpiana> Dell, ha fatto qualcosa?
<Dell> ha scaricato, ora sono a riga di comando con il cursore lampeggiate
<glpiana> Dell, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Lauretta> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8532964/
<glpiana> Lauretta, oki, dai: sudo apt-get purge icedtea-6-plugin
<Dell> command not found...
<Lauretta> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8532986/
<Dell> ma ci voglio i due tarttini?
<glpiana> Dell, copia bene, due trattini prima di configure poi spazio e un trattino prima di a
<Dell> ok
<glpiana> Lauretta, infine: sudo apt-get install icedtea-7-plugin
<Dell> spazio anche dopo sudo?
<glpiana> Dell, sudo    dpkg    --configure   -a
<Dell> ok scusa ma sono tonto basta uno spazio?
<glpiana> Dell, sì, era solo per farti vedere dov'erano
<Lauretta> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8532996/
<glpiana> Lauretta, chiudi firefox, poi riaprilo, sarà come nuovo, senza  impostazioni. prova il sito
<Dell> non ha scaricato nulla è tornato sulla bash si dice?
<glpiana> Dell, ora scrivi: df
<glpiana> Dell, dimmi come sono le percentuali
<Dell> ok mi ha dato una serie di dati
<Dell> un'attimo
<Dell> te le scrivo tutte?
<glpiana> Dell, mi interessa /
<glpiana> ed eventualmente home se è a parte
<Dell> 3%
<Dell> home non è a parte
<glpiana> Dell, ok, ora dimmi che risponde a: uname -a
<Lauretta> grazie gip adesso va, ma posso chiedere perchè?
<glpiana> Lauretta, abbiamo resettato firefox, magari c'era qualcosa di impallato
<Lauretta> avevo questo dubbio
<Dell> dice 3.13.0.37 nlow latency SMP preempt ecc ecc
<Lauretta> cmq grazie di cuore sei davvero molto garbata e carina
<Lauretta> grazie ancora
<glpiana> Lauretta, :) sono pure un maschietto :D
<Lauretta> perdonami
<glpiana> Dell, sudo service lightdm restart
<Lauretta> ancora grazie
<glpiana> Lauretta, :)
<salvastorie> salve! sono ormai più giorni che provo ad installare ubuntu sul mio portatile, ho provato in tutti i modi... ma al riavvio parte sempre windows. qualcuno potrebbe gentilmente darmi una mano?
<glpiana> !uefi | salvastorie se hai su windows 8
<ubot-it> salvastorie se hai su windows 8: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Dell> non si riavvia è di nuovo sulla schermata nera
<glpiana> Dell, di nuovo ctrl+alt+f1
<salvastorie> glpiana ho provato.. non va... ho anche provato ad eseguire boot-repair... ma nulla
<glpiana> Dell, sei collegato alla scheda video integrata o all'altra?
<glpiana> salvastorie, se hai windows 8 io non so aiutarti. dimmi solo quanti dischi hai nel pc
<Dell> ok ora?
<salvastorie> glpiana ora 1
<glpiana> Dell, sei collegato alla scheda video integrata o all'altra?
<glpiana> salvastorie, e quando hai eseguito l'installazione?
<Dell> integrata come lo ero ieri
<Dell> scusa esterna
<salvastorie> glpiana l'ultima ieri sera
<salvastorie> glpiana ho ridimensionato la partizione di windows, poi ho fatto partire la live, ho creato le partizioni per swap / e /home e ho installa
<salvastorie> glpiana e parte windows
<glpiana> Dell, dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<glpiana> salvastorie, intendovo quanti dischi c'erano quando hai eseguito l'installazione
<glpiana> Dell, ti elenca un po' di pacchetti?
<salvastorie> glpiana sempre 1. ora ho fatto partire una live 14.04 ho installato boot-repair, l ho lanciato, ho seguito i passi mi ha dato alla fine un link di pastebin, riavvio e sempre windows
<salvastorie> il link di paste.ubuntu diceva di inviarlo ad una mail ma ho dimenticato di segnarmela
<salvastorie> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/8532999/
<glpiana> !grub | salvastorie segui il ripristino di grub
<ubot-it> salvastorie segui il ripristino di grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Dell> no mi da errore dice: info richiede file .deb ecc ecc...
<glpiana> Dell, devi scrivere il comando correttamente. ma ascolta, adesso all'avvio hai l'ozpione nomodeset o no?
<salvastorie> glpiana l ho fatto con boot-repair ma nnt
<glpiana> salvastorie, a me non frega nulla di boot repair. segui la guida del ripristino di grub
<Dell> nomodeset?
<salvastorie> glpiana la guida dice di lanciare boot-repair!
<glpiana> Dell, ok, scrivi reboot, vai al menu di grub, premi il tasto "e"
<glpiana> salvastorie, ecco, vedi che non so nulla di windows 8 :D
<salvastorie> glpiana ok grazie lo stesso
<Dell> non mi fa fare il reebot dice che devo essere root
<glpiana> Dell, poi dove leggi boot splash ci aggiungi: nomodeset
<glpiana> Dell, sudo reboot
<glpiana> Dell, o ctrl+alt+canc
<Dell> nulla non fa nemmeno il reeboot
<Dell> si è spento am non riparte nulla
<glpiana> Dell, riavvialo
<Dell> lo accendo normalmente?
<glpiana> Dell, si accende?
<Dell> glpiana, sempre schermata nera
<Dell> provo ad avviare un altro kernel cosa ne pensi?
<glpiana> Dell, sì, prova
<glpiana> Dell, io ora però devo andare
<Dell> di nuovo schermata nera, prima di andartene dimmi come è possibile una cosa del genere?
<Dell> ieri sera andava tutto cavolo!
<Dell> mi ha lasciato così come un pirla?
<maggiogi> Buongiorno Vorrei installare ubuntu 14.4 lst 32bit sul mio PC fisso il quale dispone di partizioni come da allegato
<sheksi> ciao ce qualcuno
<sheksi> ho bisogno di aiuto
<maggiogi> come faccio a mostrare la situazione delle partizioni
<sheksi> apri il programma gparted
<sheksi> ce qualche esperto di ubuntu  in linea??????????????
<maggiogi> devo caricare ubuntu da dvd ?
<sheksi> puoi farlo anche da dvd io l'ho fatto da usb
<maggiogi> ok ci sentiamo dopo
<sheksi> aiuuuuuuutooooo
<cybernova> !chiedi | sheksi
<ubot-it> sheksi: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<sheksi> grazie il mio problemma e come faccio a formattare una scheda sd che ubuntu non lo legge
<cybernova> sheksi, è un lettore di schede interno? non legge solo quella schedina o anche le altre?
<sheksi> ho inserito un lettore di schede tramite usb
<cybernova> sheksi, da terminale: lsusb e posta su ubuntu.paste
<cybernova> !paste | sheksi
<ubot-it> sheksi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<sheksi> :~$ lsusb
<sheksi> Bus 002 Device 005: ID 1d57:0001 Xenta
<sheksi> Bus 002 Device 008: ID 0461:0010 Primax Electronics, Ltd HP Keyboard
<sheksi> Bus 002 Device 007: ID 0461:4d0f Primax Electronics, Ltd HP Optical Mouse
<sheksi> Bus 002 Device 009: ID 05e3:0723 Genesys Logic, Inc. GL827L SD/MMC/MS Flash Card Reader
<sheksi> non so perche mi ha butato fuori
<sheksi> :~$ lsusb
<sheksi> Bus 002 Device 005: ID 1d57:0001 Xenta
<sheksi> Bus 002 Device 008: ID 0461:0010 Primax Electronics, Ltd HP Keyboard
<sheksi> Bus 002 Device 007: ID 0461:4d0f Primax Electronics, Ltd HP Optical Mouse
<sheksi> Bus 002 Device 009: ID 05e3:0723 Genesys Logic, Inc. GL827L SD/MMC/MS Flash Card Reader
<sheksi> perche mi buta fuori quando posto una schermata
<cybernova> sheksi, ti ho detto di utilizzare pastebin
<cybernova> !paste | sheksi
<ubot-it> sheksi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<sheksi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8533412/
<sheksi> cosi?
<vice_> ciao
<cybernova> sheksi, esattamente, ora prova a togliere la schedina sd e a digitare nel terminale il seguente: sudo echo 2000 > /sys/module/block/parameters/events_dfl_poll_msecs
<vice_> ho ubuntu 14.04 , vorrei provare una distro... ho creato la pen drive di avvio con creatore dischi di avvio, appena riavvio non parte
<sheksi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8533438/
<cybernova> vice_, che distro vuoi provare?
<vice_> e possibile che ubuntu non faccia partire una live?
<vice_> ciao cyber...
<cybernova> vice_, no, non è possibile
<vice_> allora ti spiego visto che fra poki giorni uscira il nuovo ubuntu ho decido in attesa del rilascio di provare varie distro.. adesso volevo provare debian kde , che non conosco
<vice_> ok
<vice_> allora cosa sbaglio?
<vice_> il creatore dischi di avvio funziona con tutte le distro?
<sheksi> io sto provando kubuntu molto simile graficamente a windows
<cybernova> vice_, si il creatore di dischi d'avvio funziona genericamente, per supporto a debian devi chiedere a loro
<vice_> sarebbe la versione in kde?
<guest_7710> buonasera
<guest_7710> una domanda
<cybernova> sheksi, sudo kate /sys/module/block/parameters/events_dfl_poll_msecs
<guest_7710> ??
<cybernova> sheksi, e poi al posto del valore che c'era ci metti 2000 e salvi
<cybernova> !chiedi | guest_7710
<ubot-it> guest_7710: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<vice_> ma il problema non è installare debian.. è capire se ubuntu crea la pen drive senza errori
<cybernova> vice_, ho capito, ma se al creatore di dischi d'avvio gli dai in pasto una .iso funziona tranquillamente, non gliene frega di che distro è
<vice_> edesempio x installare ubuntu io ho creato la pendrive da un windows,
<vice_> ok questo è importante...
<sheksi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8533488/
<vice_> poi lo so ke qui si ha solo supporto ubuntu
<vice_> ma mi sento uno di voi
<cybernova> sheksi, hai modificato il valore che c'era con 2000 e salvato?
<sheksi> no
<cybernova> sheksi, nell'editor grafico che ti si è aperto, togli il valore che c'era prima, che dovrebbe essere 0 e lo cambi con 2000 e poi salvi
<sheksi> non me lo fa salvare
<vice_> adesempio vorrei provare kde.. devo installare kubuntu o posso cambiare unity con kde
<cybernova> vice_, puoi installare il pacchetto kubuntu-desktop e inizializzare una sessione kde nella finestra del login
<cybernova> sheksi, cioè? dai qualche informazione in più
<xubuntu889> ciao a tutti
<xubuntu889> volevo un info su xubuntu e i pc vecchi
<cybernova> !chiedi | xubuntu889
<ubot-it> xubuntu889: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<sheksi> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/IVnn5MOTTkOphRnzBAxy
<xubuntu889> non ho capito bene se posso installare l'ultimop xubuntu (è una LTS no?) su un notebook da 526 mega di ram senza problemi o se mi andrà a singhiozzo e si ingolferà ad ogni minima azione
<vice_> quando creo una pendrive mi da un errore : È stata lanciata un'eccezione non catturata:
<vice_> Invalid version string 'GNU/Linux'
<sheksi> abia pazienza non sono per niente bravo con il pc
<cybernova> sheksi, sei su una live oppure è installato kubuntu?
<sheksi> a dire la verita non lo so io ho installato ubutu poi ho voluto provare kubuntu
<sheksi> non so cosa ho fatto
<sheksi> mi ritrovo pure xubuntu
<cybernova> sheksi, insomma hai fatto un po di porcherie...allora proviamo a farlo da terminale: sudo nano /sys/module/block/parameters/events_dfl_poll_msecs
<sheksi> forse ho fatto casino perche ubuntu non me lo apre piu
<vice_> info kubuntu casa è kde3o4
<sheksi> chiudo tutto cio che mi si e apert?
<cybernova> sheksi, cosa ti si è aperto?
<sheksi> quela finestra che dovevo cambiare il valore
<cybernova> sheksi, si chiudi quella e proviamo da terminale
<sheksi> fatto
<sheksi> adesso metto 2000
<cybernova> sheksi, per salvare, una volta modificato devi premere: ctrl+o e per uscire ctrl+x
<cybernova> sheksi, dopo ctrl+o premi invio e poi ctrl+x
<sheksi> fatto
<cybernova> sheksi, ok bene, ora prova ad inserire la sd
<sheksi> fatto
<cybernova> sheksi, la vede?
<shukty> salve qualcuno mi saprebbe dire la differenza tra public e priva ssh key in parole spicce? grazie
<sheksi> no
<cybernova> sheksi, sudo fdisk -l
<cybernova> !paste | sheksi
<ubot-it> sheksi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cybernova> !chat | shukty
<ubot-it> shukty: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<sheksi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8533573/
<cybernova> sheksi, cat /sys/module/block/parameters/events_dfl_poll_msecs
<sheksi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8533582/
<cybernova> sheksi, altre sd non hai da provare vero?
<sheksi> si ma me li legge
<sheksi> proviamo con un altra
<cybernova> sheksi, eh bhe se le altre te le legge è una problema di quella li
<sheksi> lo so ma infatti non ce un modo per formatarla
<cybernova> sheksi, prova se hai modo da winz, ma la vedo male...insomma è strano che linux non te la veda
<sheksi> da windows lo rivela ma non mi fa fare nessuna operazione
<sheksi> da ubuntu non lo vede nemeno
<sheksi> volevo formatarla da ubuntu perche windows si blocca e non formatta nemeno sd funzionanti
<cybernova> sheksi, il card reader funzia se legge le altre, potrebbe essere che la sd sia rotta o qualcosa del genere
<vice_> il creatore dischi non mi funziona
<vice_> come posso risolvere?
<sheksi> ma non ce un modo per formatare la scheda in maniera forzata
<cybernova> vice_, puoi utilizzare dd da terminale
<vice_> non lo conosco
<cybernova> sheksi, eh ma se non la vede puoi fare poco, possiamo fare una cosa: togli la sd e inseriscila poi da terminale posta il risultato del comando: dmesg | tail -n 30
<cybernova> !paste | sheksi
<ubot-it> sheksi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cybernova> vice_, con una cosa del genere: sudo dd if=path/file.iso of=/dev/pennausb bs=4M && sync
<vice_> sisi sto cercando su google, ma non ho chiaro una cosa se uso dd  come si rende avviabile la pen drive?
<sheksi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8533630/
<cybernova> vice_, fa tutto dd, una volta dato il comando non devi fare altro
<bertyno> ciao a ttui
<sheksi> dove ce scritto generic storage 9451 piu o meno era la stessa cosa che mi faceva vedere windows
<sheksi> ma non lo formatava
<cybernova> sheksi, è questa? 7.90 GB/7.36 GiB)
<bertyno> ad ogni avvio del pc, mi si aprono 5 o 6 finestrelle con la scritta "System program problem detected Do you want to report the problem now?" che posso fare?
<sheksi> dovrebbe anche se la sd e da 32 gb
<cybernova> sheksi, mhm, lui ha trovato qualcosa in /dev/sdb1 ma pare sia di 8 GB
<sheksi> sara la memoria occupata ma non la totale
<sheksi> si puo fare una formatazione
<cybernova> sheksi, prova ad aprire gparted se la vede
<sheksi> non la vede
<sheksi> ho gia provato
<cybernova> sheksi, puoi provare a formattare ma a tuo rischio e pericolo nel caso non sia quella la sd
<sheksi> ho solo quella colegata
<cybernova> sheksi, ok allora prova: sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdb1
<sheksi> mkfs.fat 3.0.26 (2014-03-07)
<sheksi> scusa
<sheksi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8533681/
<cybernova> sheksi, boh, secondo me è andata...
<sheksi> che e andata lo so ma non si puo proprio formattare in nessuna maniera?
<cybernova> sheksi, il comando che ti ho dato prima serviva per formattarla, ma non ci riesce
<vice_> non riesco a formattare la pen drive
<guest_50554> ciao
<guest_50554> ho un problema con la connessione
<guest_50554> mi puoi aiutare o mi potete?
<Dell> Scusate una semplice domanda, su ubuntu software center non trovo  l'ultima versione di darktable, è un mancato aggiornatmento oppure canonical ritiene non sia un aggiornamento ancora abbastanza stabile?
<Dell> ma non c'è nessuno?
<enzotib> Dell,
<enzotib> lo sai che il software di Ubuntu viene aggiornato solo ogni sei mesi?
<enzotib> dall'uscita di una release vengono fatte solo correzioni di sicurezza e bug seri
<enzotib> e solo alcuni software, come firefox, vengono aggiornati
<enzotib> gli altri mentengono la stessa versione per tutta la vita della release di Ubuntu
<Dell> quindi per aggiornarli?
<enzotib> Dell, non c'è un modo ufficiale valido per tutti i software, hai qualche problema particolare con la versione disponibile nei repo?
<Dell> siccome sono state fatte delle migliorie volevo installarla, ma ci tenevo a sapere se non essendo ancora nell'ubuntu software center ci potevano essere problemi ad installarla da ppa alternativi
<enzotib> Dell, installare da PPA può sempre causare problemi, dato che potrebbero essere sostituite delle librerie di sistema, e anche quando non è così, il software non è testato con il sistema, quindi potrebbe avere problemi e nessuno può saperlo.
<enzotib> Dell, i PPA sono sempre "a tuo rischio e pericolo"
<enzotib> per questo se ne consiglia l'uso solo quando strettamente necessario o per software notoriamente stabile
<enzotib> naturalmente il problema è reale solo se hai una macchina con cui devi lavorare. Se è una macchina personale ed hai un backup dei dati, puoi azzardare di più, in caso di problemi in mezz'ora puoi reinstallare
<Dell> senti, è un po che stresso voi della chat poichè sto avendo un mucchio di problemi....peccato perchè ho lasciato il Mac per passare a Linux, ci lavoro professionalmente in fotografia, però ogni giorno, specie dopo ogni aggiornamento di kernel o di sicurezza il pc si blocca o va male....oggi ho dovuto reinstallare tutto.  Ma è normale o sono io sfor
<Dell> tunato?
<enzotib> Dell, non è normale, io ho diversi computer con Ubuntu e raramente ho problemi
<enzotib> Dell, dipende come usi il computer, se (alla Windows) installi di tutto di più, allora è normale
<Dell> credimi che non istallo nulla se non quello presente nel center, ma i problemi mi saltano fuori sempre quando installo gli aggiornamenti raccomandati
<enzotib> Dell, che tipo di problemi?
<Dell> stamattina non partiva più, si fermava in una schermata nera, sono stato un'ora con San glpiana ma nulla da fare, ho tolto ubuntustudio e ora o messo xubuntu
<enzotib> ah, ubuntustudio, non lo conosco
<_FabioNET_> ubuntu studio era oriniariamente specifica per chi fa grafica musica ma non lo so se è più aggiornata :D
<Dell> se è presente sul sito ubuntu io presumevo fosse ancora in voga,
<_FabioNET_> il più delle volte il prblem è inputabile al chernel che ha i driver ancora non supportati per l'hardware
<_FabioNET_> kernel
<Dell> ad ogni modo a me a sto punto interessa non perdere i dati nella home, posso usare tranquillamente deja vup?
<Dell> li recupero tranquillamente se dovessi reinstallare?
<_FabioNET_> certo :D ma di solito uso metodi da console per backuppare
<_FabioNET_> puoi anhce criptare la cartella di home quando installi ubuntu volendo
<Dell> lo so voi siete consolari, io molto meno
<_FabioNET_> hehehe
<Dell> cosa conviene salvare solo la Home?
<_FabioNET_> ovviamente si hai li il tuo profilo utente
<Dell> non ho capito
<Dell> è un si?
<_FabioNET_> poi va be nella cartella etc li ci sono tutti i fiel di configurazione se ti servono  ma è un optionl
<_FabioNET_> *optional
<Dell> credo sia meglio non backuppare filesystem o altro giusto? poichè in caso di problemi mi ripristinerebbe anche quelli sbaglio?
<_FabioNET_> dipende se a te interessa ricopiare solo file specifici va bene anche così se poi intressa copiare tutto il dico e i file system in raw in modo da riversarli in caso di errore conviene molto di più però bisogna avere un unità esterna per farlo
<Dell> ok Grazie mille
<_FabioNET_> prego :)
<bertyno> ad ogni avvio del pc, mi si aprono 5 o 6 finestrelle con la scritta "System program problem detected Do you want to report the problem now?" che posso fare?
<_FabioNET_> prova a seguire il messaggio inviando un report alla community
<_FabioNET_> o te lo fa anche dopo?
<bertyno> lho gia fatto i giorni scorsi _FabioNET_
<_FabioNET_> allora ci sarà qualche applicazioneche non si è aggiornata correttametne dovresti rivedere gli aggiornamenti
<_FabioNET_> aggiorna il database e vedi se ci sono applicazioni da installare
<bertyno> ho gia dato apt-get updade e upgrade
<bertyno> varie volte, pare tutto aggiornato
<_FabioNET_> ma nel report di errore a che applicazione fa riferimento?
<_FabioNET_> si riesce a vedere?
<krabador> bertyno, fa un pastebin di apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<krabador> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<bertyno> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<bertyno> krabador: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8534427/
<bertyno> no _FabioNET_non capisco
<bertyno> mi dice solo che c'è il problema, e di segnalarlo
<_FabioNET_> ok
<_FabioNET_> è strano sarà un bug in fase di risoluzione
<krabador> bertyno, puoi approfondire la finestre e fare uno screenshot?
<bertyno> della finestrella di errore dici krabador?
<krabador> si
<bertyno> uhm
<bertyno> devo riavviare
<bertyno> mi compare all'avvio
<bertyno> e lho chiusa
<bertyno> arrivo subito
<krabador> bene
<bertyno> !img
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'img'
<bertyno> eccola http://it.tinypic.com/r/wuey2o/8
<bertyno> sonop due errori diversi
<krabador> bertyno, da terminale sudo cat /var/crash/*.*
<krabador> pastebin
<_FabioNET_> sicuramente è un piccolo bug in vi di risoluzione
<bertyno> ok
<bertyno> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<bertyno> occazzo
<_FabioNET_> lol
<bertyno> sicuri che voleti leggervi loutput
<bertyno> lol
<_FabioNET_> non c' problema
<bertyno> ehm..come copio tutto l'output a seguito di 1 comando?
<bertyno> è talmente esteso che non mi permette di scorrere verso l'alto
<_FabioNET_> prova a copiare solo le prima 20 righe
<_FabioNET_> potrebbero bastare
<bertyno> e ma linizio non celho
<bertyno> vedo solo la fine
<_FabioNET_> prendi solo la fine
<_FabioNET_> una ventina di righe già è tanto
<krabador> bertyno, con il mouse puoi scorrere la selezione
<bertyno> si ma si ferma
<bertyno> non vedo il cmd che ho lanciato
<bertyno> in ogni caso è tutto cosi http://paste.ubuntu.com/8534543/
<krabador> bertyno, sudo cat /var/crash/*.* > command.txt || gedit command.txt
<krabador> e fai il pastebin
<bertyno> dando sudo cat /var/crash/*.* > command.txt || gedit command.txt non ho output
<bertyno> o me lo salva in txt?
<krabador> ha aperto gedit ?
<bertyno> no
<bertyno> xo lo ha paerto ora
<bertyno> che ho lanciato solo la parte finale
<bertyno> dando gedit command.txt
<krabador> e perchè hai lanciato solo la parte finale?
<krabador> giusto per sapere
<bertyno> xke lanciandolo completo non succedeva niente
<bertyno> ho pensato che dovessi aprire quel command.txt
<bertyno> minchia mi si stava craschando il pc copia-incollando loutput lol
<_FabioNET_> bisogna vedere se il bug è noto
<krabador> sudo gedit command.txt , che risultato da?
<bertyno> un secondo, non so se è xke è troppo lungo l'output o che altro, ma non mi salva il paste online.
<bertyno> sto provando pastebin
<bertyno> krabador: _FabioNET_neanche su pastebin riesco....ho provato a copiar solo la parte iniziale http://paste.ubuntu.com/8534630/
<bertyno> se vi serve il resto ditemelo
<bertyno> ma da quello che vedete in poi è tutto  7L0JgBxF9T8+uwkhEAiDXIFwNHc4kvTeu1zphATC3ZCAQY7M7EzP7sLuTrMzGxKuNAIBlWOAcIgcjSJEBH4DKKCCtCgIytHKFfEa5L5bQL+I6P57tj/Vu13b1W8mxK/h/53S5aWO9+q9V69eVdc1y+cdflB9XV2MhfGxA2IjsVhMiY0NSqw99ppf3guLGmOhYaNZ4enlOtYr/8MQ1BQHlOsC8TpWZwH5UjIcj4NlvAnlf5iMbpV4RaSrGodXz0EOz0J6oiuIV9gxCEfhDWOou6C+qZf/ZnmIAg0lXC8Mzz4hHC8xaQzeeq
<bertyno> Px5K4gHtOHObYdPHqsvu7w+pwdwvlkeNZFQTyJg7w+DeCVLgrnM6T9huUrAM8R4KmxcPlM4Clfq04+hid/r2I+PTtj9X2vOvksZi8CPEkgnw08/Xvh8jFEXj4f74nq5CsBz3iiOvkc4BUEeAmBfLFd0U5PVNd+DK/0VnXyxVl9b1UnnwS82NvheHp9uHwy8PR3q2s/H2+jK6rqfyrwChweJV8CeKYAT14vXD4dePamV1Qln4/XcEVV7Wewdm+oTr4Ca3cBnj1O4F+AZ7VcUZ1/AV7x2OrkK7L6jq1OPovpU4Cni/wL8JTjqpOP4clLqpOvxOpbUp18DvBUEZ5g/IvtBv9zenXy
<bertyno> MTz1murki7P6rqlOPgl4ugAvtpnAvzC826vrfz7er6qTTwGeweEpHOTlM4BnCeorCOyzwNrh19W1H8NT3qlOPpPV90517Vdk7S7AswX2aQFPfq+69vPxNr6yKvlsppfK8YblKzG9CPAMQfs5wLM5PKr9GJ41vTr5YrujvunVyRcHXkmAJ5qfScCLzahOPobnHFGdfDKr78jq5FOAFxfhbRgunwo8adGVVdmnj7c0iKeLxyPvewx4haXVyWcDz1xanX2WGJ/Lqms/hhf/ZnXt57D6vlmdfLFp6O8CPFkgXxx4iW9WJx/DU39UnXwSq+9H1cknA08X4NkbhMunAE/5eXXyMTz5lS
<bertyno> BeQvy94o0PwCu8Up18ReCZAjxTMP+0mHxvVCcfw5PXX1nV90OJtTuHR87PWLsL8BTR/GwPyD9xZXXzM+AVpq2sbn7G6ptWnXwS8IoCvERcMD8DXryjOvkYXuz46uRTWH1V4qnAk46vTi8J4MkCPGe84LuR1Xfyyuq+GxneOdXJZzA+z6lOvgLwlHOqa3eT2dml1bU7wyvcFcSTxX7em9cBz7qrOr2UgGffVbGf8MajPSGHoD5T0O5x4BXura7dfbxnq/NnMvCKz1bX7grwLAFeUTDeqsDTn6tOPh/v4+raLwE84+Pq5NOZPgV4ovmuwfT5cXV2zfDMza+qSr4Cq69yvGH5TNZ+
<bertyno> AjxDMB4VgadseVVV8jE8ubU6+SxWX2t18tnAUwV4qmA9ssTaob06+RheYVF18jmsvkXVyRfbC+0hwBPN5+N7sfHoqur8C8NbVp18EvCUZdXJJwNPFeEJ7FMBXuKM6tqP4anXVSefyuqrEi8BPJ3HUzjI+6VT0b4vhdeniPwS8KyXqmt3H+/TKv0S8OxPq/RLwCsJ8ETjShF4hX9W6ZeYPqdeXZ1fYvVVjuf5JeCZAjzROnQJePFtr67OLwEvtl918jmsvv2qky/WC3MS4InaLw48e7/q5GN41onVySex+k6sTj4ZeKUTq5NPAV7hpOrkY3jG2dXJp7L6zq5OvgTwTAGeLvC7Ov
<bertyn> scusatemi
<krabador> no, figurati
<krabador> il pastebin non serve a niente...
<krabador> bertyn, hai problemi con libgl1-mesa-dri
<bertyn> il problema originale credo sia dovuto al fatto che questo pc si è spento durante un aggiornamento
<bertyn> e non partiva piu
<krabador> si, ma apt-get update lo riporterebbe
<bertyn> son venuto qui e mi han dato una mano a farlo ripartire
<bertyn> avevo problemi dopo, appunto facendo l'update...mi dava un errore critico con quella libreria
<bertyn> son tornato, e mi hanno sistemato anche quello
<bertyn> ora il pc va, solo che ci sono quelli errori
<bertyn> (il pc non è mio, è di un amico a cui avevo montato ubuntu)
<lahiru> salve, vorrei sapere come fare per cambiare i dns al mio ubuntu 14.04
<krabador> bertyn, allora, riavvia, in grub seleziona opziioni avanzate, seleziona modalità di ripristino
<bertyn> si
<krabador> bertyn, al che abiliti la rete, con la voce networking
<krabador> selezioni poi root
<krabador> mandi mount -o remount,rw /
<krabador> poi sudo apt-get remove --purge libgl1-mesa-dri
<krabador> poi sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-dri
<krabador> al che riavvii
<krabador> lahiru, impostazioni ---- rete
<bertyn> ok i segno tutto e provo
<lahiru> si
<lahiru> ma non capisco poi in quale scheda devo andare?
<krabador> lahiru, quella che usi
<krabador> lahiru, quante schede usi ?
<lahiru> no, intendo in quale scheda della finestra
<krabador> ipv4
<bertyn> krabador: puoi controllare per favore se sono giusti con simboli, spazi ecc? mount -o remount,rw /      poi sudo apt-get remove --purge libgl1-mesa-dri     poi sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-dri
<lahiru> non ipv6 ?
<krabador> lahiru, usi ipv6?
<lahiru> non lo so sinceramente xD
<bertyn> dato che li devo trascrivere a mano meglio controllare
<krabador> lahiru, http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-zXKEt3vxNg4/T58h-Cm1HJI/AAAAAAAAAjs/uOC0tCLcS4w/s1600/ScreenHunter_02%2BApr.%2B30%2B16.37.gif
<lahiru> in ipv4 c'é scritto method: Authomatic(DHCP)
<lahiru> lascio cosi ?
<krabador> lahiru, non devi cambiare solo i dns?
<lahiru> sisi solo i DNS
<lahiru> voglio mettere quelli di google
<krabador> cambia i dns come ti pare
<lahiru> quelli predefiniti di fastweb mi bloccano certi siti web
<bertyn> son sempre 8.8.8.8 ?
<krabador> bertyn, chiedilo a google
<bertyn> lol no vabbe
<bertyn> non me servono
<lahiru> sono 8.8.8.8
<lahiru> e 8.8.4.4
<bertyn> ok
<bertyn> vabbuo vado
<bertyn> a dopo
<lahiru> ma devo scrivere in Additional DNS Server ?
<bertyn> thanks krabador
<lahiru> non mi va...
<krabador> lahiru, metodo automatico, metti i dns nel campo dei dns , sotto gli indirizzi
<krabador> lahiru, la rete va rilanciata
<krabador> non è una modifica in tempo reale
<krabador> lahiru, disabilita e riabilita quella rete
<lahiru> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/RkOFchVR1KfPzfFi25AA
<lahiru> cosi va bene ?
<bertyn> krabador: quando ho provato a montare la rete da recovery, mi ha dato errori di incompatibilita con plugins....xo riavviando per venir qui, pare non ci siano piu quei messaggi d-errore...
<krabador> bertyn, connettiti con il cavo lan
<krabador> per fare quell'operazione
<bertyn> ok
<lahiru> hai visto lo screen krabador ?
<bertyn> la faccio anche se pare non ci sian piu problemi?
<krabador> lahiru, non posso cliccare ok, per te
<lahiru> no ma intendo se va bene cosi come ho messo
<krabador> lahiru, metti tutti e 2 i dns , separati da una virgola, senza spazio, in quel campo
<lahiru> fatto
<lahiru> ora okey ?
<akis24> sera
<jester1-> ola akis24
<akis24> ola jester1-
<poonch> krabador sono bertyn...ho montato la rete da recovery, ho aperto la shell root, ho dato mount -o remount,rw / ma quando provo a dare apt-get remove -purge libgl1-mesa-dri mi dice "opzione a riga di comando "-p" (da purge) sconosciuta
<poonch> ei
<poonch> krabador che ho sbagliato?
<akis24> poonch: prova ad aggiungere un altro trattino   --purge
<poonch> ok
<poonch> cazzo che pirla
<poonch> mancava solo un -
<poonch> :\
<poonch> thanks akis24
<akis24> di nulla
<poonch> akis24, posso chiedere a te?
<akis24> poonch: chiedi in ogni caso magari qualcuno sa' la risposta ..
<poonch> mi stava aiutando krabadoe, ho dato da recovery apt-get remove --purge libgl1-mesa-dri, e poi apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-dri
<poonch> poi ho riavviato, ed ora mi parte in modalità testuale
<poonch> chidendomi il login
<poonch> provo a loggarmi e a dare startx?
<poonch> o devo reinstallere gdm
<poonch> ?
<akis24> poonch: prova a loggarti ecc
<poonch> niente
<poonch> schermata nera
<poonch> cheffaccio? riavvio entrando in reocery
<poonch> e torno nella shell0'
<akis24> poonch: io ti consiglio di aspettare krabador  o qualcuno che sappia affrontare il problema
<poonch> ok
<krabador> poonch, dalla stessa modalità di prima
<krabador> sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get build-dep ubuntu-desktop
<guest_43726> per istallare il programma su un pc senza lettore cd, come devo fare?
<jester-> guest_20696: parli di ubuntu?
<Innerina> Ho problemi col lettore-masterizzatore dvd-cd del portatile, sembra che non me lo riconosca, sebbene con la masterizzazione vada tutto ok...
<jester-> Innerina: se masterizza
<jester-> è ok
<Innerina> sì ma quello che ho masterizzato non me lo legge :(
<Innerina> e non ho modo di verificare se è andato a buon fine
<jester-> Innerina: e cosa hai masterizzato
<Innerina> perché anche Windows non me lo legge pur trovandomelo occupato
<Innerina> un dvd di video
<jester-> Innerina: provato altro dvd funzante in winz?
<Innerina> Uhm no, ma finora non mi ha mai dato problemi, altri dvd già masterizzati me li legge, tranne uno
<jester-> tanto per levarsi il dubbio che non sia il dvd fatto farlocco
<Innerina> ma dvd vecchi vergini secondo te vanno ancora bene per masterizzare?
<jester-> Innerina: se altri li legge il problema è quell'uno
<Innerina> Il fatto è che ne ho della stessa marca e non vorrei doverli buttare via tutti
<jester-> Innerina: poi che il supporto secondo me p come è fatto il dvd ma non sono ferrato a proposito
<jester-> Innerina: cosa usi
<Innerina> Di marca dvd?
<jester-> per fare il dcd
<jester-> dvd
<Innerina> Il lettore-masterizzatore interno del portatile
<Innerina> è un Toschiba
<jester-> Innerina: il programma
<Innerina> Aaah ho provato k3b
<jester-> è er mejo
<Innerina> avevo messo anche Verifica dati, ma lì mi si è impallato
<Innerina> dopo avere masterizzato
<jester-> Innerina: hai installato ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Innerina> verifico
<Innerina> ma dovrei
<jester-> Innerina: pou darsi anche qualche file ciucco
<Innerina> sì, è installato
<Innerina> No, i file dovrebbero essere tutti funzionanti
<jester-> se altri vanno il problema è ià singolo dvd e
<Innerina> cmq è strano che il dvd pur essendo impostato col filesystem Unix+Win non me lo legge :(
<Innerina> da entrambi
<Innerina> Tra l'altro se lo inserisco in Ubuntu non compare proprio il dvd/cartella relativa
<jester-> Innerina: e 7 se il dvd è ciucco (venuto male) è logico che non va
<Innerina> Va bene, vorrà dire che ritento...
<Innerina> ex novo
<Innerina> ma come posso essere sicura che non mi falla pure gli altri della stessa marca?
<akis24> Innerina: se ha anche l'opzione " simulazione " spuntala e casomai se tutto va' bene dopo masterizzi realmente
<Innerina> Va bene, ma a che serve la simulazione?
<akis24> Innerina: simula la scrittura sul disco per verificare che tutto vada bene
<Innerina> Ah ok...
<Innerina> Grazie a tutti, semmai provo e ritorno più tardi ^^
 * jester- slaps jester- with the forehead
 * jester- slaps jester- with some unlocked Grenades *BOOM*
 * jester- slaps jester- with an alien ware big-tower.
 * jester- slaps jester- with a bag of Cheerios
 * jester- slaps jester- with Tin-tin's father, Hergé
 * jester- slaps jester- with James Dean
 * jester- slaps jester- with a horse
 * jester- slaps jester- with Windoze XP
 * jester- slaps jester- with a yellow marsh-mellow
 * jester- slaps jester- with thand[Z]'s transparent Tanga
 * jester- slaps jester- with a few fluffy pillows
 * jester- slaps jester- with a club. With a nail in it
 * jester- slaps jester- with a microphone
 * jester- slaps jester- with Stalin's Collected Works
 * jester- slaps jester- with a iron Tux
 * jester- slaps jester- with an email address
 * jester- slaps jester- with Ronald MacDonald (he *IS* good for something)
<mox005> salve, esiste la stessa chat in inglese?
<mox005> ??
<mox06> non riesco ad avviare eclipse, qualcuno mi da una mano per favore?
<mox06> c'é nessuno ??
<Mordor> Sera a tutti! Avrei bisogno di una mano per installare ubuntu super minimale su una usb da 500 MB per poi usarla come usb di ripristino su un pc. Però ho alcuni problemi
#ubuntu-it 2014-10-11
<Innerina> Sto usando k3b, vorrei sapere se si può fare overburning perché ho dei MB in più e vorrei farci stare tutto...
<yvesBsAs> buona sera Innerina . Normalmente si, ma il CD deve supportare questa funzione (normalmente sono 700 Mb). Per i DVD non credo..
<Innerina> Secondo me c'é anche per i dvd, ma non so dov'é 'sta funzione...
<yvesBsAs> Mai vista, ci sono DVD doppia faccia, ma la capacità credo sia standard (4,7 Gb)
<yvesBsAs> (o il doppio, per quelli doppia faccia)
<akis24> giorno
<gio_crystal> ciao a tutti come faccio a saere se ce piu di un sistem ubuntu installato sul mio netbook ??
<guest_91938> Salve vorrei insra
<yoBPxE> insra?
<cristian_c> uhm
<guest_91938> Salve vorrei installare ubuntu su acer ao756 su nuovo hard disc
<guest_91938> Avevo licenza win8 OEM
<yoBPxE> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<cristian_c> guest_91938, avevi?
<cristian_c> non ce l'hai più?
<guest_91938> Si si è rotto hard disc...Però forse non ci sono i driver per il mio PC acer
<cristian_c> guest_91938, beh, hai fatto i dischi di ripristino di winz?
<yoBPxE> e quando mai
<cristian_c> ihihih
<yoBPxE> ci sono cose che nessuno fa. le copie di bk e i dischi di ripristino di win
<cristian_c> quoto
<guest_91938> Si ho fatto salvataggio su scheda
<cristian_c> guest_91938, ah, ok
<yoBPxE> di cosa?
<cristian_c> immagino della partizione recovery
<guest_91938> Si giusto
<yoBPxE> allora sei a posto
<cristian_c> essì
<yoBPxE> metti la partizione sul nuovo hd e reinstalli win
<cristian_c> eh
<yoBPxE> poi se vuoi fai un bel dual boot
<guest_91938> Si ma come faccio partendo dal boot
<cristian_c> guest_91938, in che modo hai salvato la partizione sulla scheda?
<yoBPxE> ehm per quanto riguarda assistenza win sei nel canale sbagliato
<cristian_c> yoBPxE, quindi dici che non gli serve la live di ubuntu per copiare la partizione?
<cristian_c> può direttamente bootare con la scheda?
<yoBPxE> non penso
<yoBPxE> penso ci voglia la live
<cristian_c> guest_91938, in che formato è la partizione?
<cristian_c> è un file?
<yoBPxE> non lo sapremo mai
<cristian_c> lol
<guest_91938> OK grazie
<cristian_c> lol
<yoBPxE> ?
<companhero> ragazzi amule si crasha di continuo http://paste.ubuntu.com/8538273/ come mai???
<yoBPxE> lol
<yoBPxE> !info amule
<ubot-it> amule (source: amule): client for the eD2k and Kad networks, like eMule. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3.1-11 (trusty), package size 1179 kB, installed size 4260 kB
<yoBPxE> installato da repo?
<yoBPxE> (no)
<companhero> da re yoBPxE
<companhero> repo
<yoBPxE> strano dice amule adunanza
<companhero> esattamente
<yoBPxE> nei repo c'è solo amule
<yoBPxE> :)
<companhero> anche perchè utilizzo fastweb come collegamento a internet
<yoBPxE> e cosa c'entra?
<companhero> yoBPxE: c'è anche amule-adunanza
<companhero> per fastweb conviene amule-adunanza
<companhero> così ho letto nei forum
<companhero> ma tanto tempo fa
<yoBPxE> a bho non uso amule in nessun modo
<cristian_c> companhero, se hai problemi specifici del software, contatta gli sviluppatori del programma
<companhero> come????
<cristian_c> o reinstallalo (o purga la configurazione del programma)
<companhero> ci provo
<yoBPxE> e comunque ho controllato non c'è adunanza nei repo ufficiali
<yoBPxE> quindi non c'è supporto mi spiace
<dekker82> Ciao
<moxx> ragazzi, ho 1 problema con eclipse
<moxx> l'ho installato, ma non parte!
<cristian_c> moxx, a proposito, c'è anche la guida wiki di ubuntu relativa ad aptana
<moxx> aptana ormai l'ho disinstallato dopo tutta sta disperazione
<krabador> moxx, posta errori
<moxx> eclipse non ci sono errori
<moxx> me l'ha installato...
<moxx> clicco sull'icona, e non parte...
<moxx> p.s. avevo installato juno, ma l'ho disinstallato perché crashava ogni 2x3
<krabador> moxx, apri il terminale
<krabador> mandalo da li
<krabador> e posta errori
<moxx> cosa devo scrivere x aprirlo da li ?
<krabador> l'eseguibile del programma che hai installato
<krabador> moxx, poi
<krabador> come l'hai installato
<krabador> hai installato?
<krabador> hai installato java?
<moxx> ho scritto sudo apt-get install eclipse
<moxx> java in teoria ci dovrebbe gia essere...
<moxx> non so dove sta l'eseguibile sinceramente
<krabador> moxx, dpkg -l | grep openjdk
<krabador> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<moxx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8538681/
<krabador> moxx, come l'hai installato eclipse?
<krabador> ok letto
<moxx> sudo apt-get install eclipse
<krabador> moxx, scriv "ecl" sul terminale ,  premi poi tagb
<krabador> tab
<krabador> cosa ti autocompleta?
<moxx> eclipse
<krabador> premi invio
<moxx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8538694/
<cristian_c> moxx, come hai rimosso juno?
<krabador> moxx, sudo apt-get remove --purge eclipse
<krabador> moxx, scarica eclipse da qui http://www.eclipse.org/downloads/?osType=linux
<moxx> prima d scaricare devo disinstallare questto no ?
<krabador> non è arrivata la linea moxx, sudo apt-get remove --purge eclipse   ?
<krabador> 13:18  <krabador> moxx, sudo apt-get remove --purge eclipse
<moxx> ok ora faccio
<krabador> moxx, susu che ce ne sono di cose da fare
<moxx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8538728/
<krabador> bene moxx , vedo che prendi per il culo
<yoBPxE> lol
<moxx> perché ?
<moxx> ho scritto quello che mi hai detto di scrivere...
<yoBPxE> moxx, hai letto ol'output del comando sudo apt-get remove --purge eclipse ?
<cristian_c> Package 'eclipse' is not installed, so not removed
<cristian_c> krabador, eh
<moxx> si, infatti mi sembrava strano
<yoBPxE> ma va?
<moxx> beh ragazzi, io l'ho installato... guardate, ho pure l'icona sull'Unity
<cristian_c> moxx, in un terminale digita: history
<moxx> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/hEq6crOpR563RKcVtnV9
<moxx> fatti history, e ora ?
<cristian_c> moxx, il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> moxx, ma hai il sistema operativo in inglese
<yoBPxE> moxx, però se clicchi su quell'icona non lancia nulla esatto?
<krabador> moxx, sudo apt-get install --reinstall eclipse
<moxx> si YoB, non lancia nulla
<yoBPxE> segui krabador  che forse sistemi
<moxx> questo é history: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8538765/
<michele_> raga per le finestre tremolanti bisogna installare per forza il plugin extra tramite terminale? oppure c'è la possibilità di abilitarlo tramite compiz config?
<cristian_c> moxx, anche il secondo comando
<yoBPxE> urca finestre tremolanti (pare un film dell'orrore)
<moxx> mi sta installando eclipse dopo che ho eseguito quel comando
<michele_> xD
<michele_> si chiamano così
<moxx> installato, e ora ?
<yoBPxE> prova a lanciarlo :)
<cristian_c> moxx, che crashino le cose non sorprende, visto che hai aggiunto dei ppa
<yoBPxE> eh
<cristian_c> anche per keepassx che è pure nei repository ufficiali di ubuntu
<cristian_c> !info keepassx
<ubot-it> keepassx (source: keepassx): Cross Platform Password Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.3+dfsg-0.1ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 1098 kB, installed size 3081 kB
<cristian_c> !info keepass2
<ubot-it> keepass2 (source: keepass2): Password manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.25+dfsg-1 (trusty), package size 761 kB, installed size 2352 kB
<moxx> come faccio a sapere tutti i ppa esistenti nel mio ubuntu e a disinstallarli ?
<moxx> é che ero nuovo su ubuntu... e dopo averne installato alcuni ho capito che alla fine é meglio usare i software fatti per ubuntu invece che software windows-simili che su ubuntu non vanno bene...
<cristian_c> moxx, ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<krabador> michele_, hai compizconfig manager?
<cristian_c> moxx, non c'entra niente, basta che installi il software presente nel software center, che è pure abbondante
<michele_> si
<krabador> michele_, abilitale da li allora
<michele_> non trovo finestre tremolanti
<krabador> wobbling?
<moxx> boh nel sito di dropbox diceva di installarlo con le ppa
<krabador> moxx, imparare non significa fare tutto quello che si legge in giro
<cristian_c> moxx, un buon punto di partenza è la documentazione ufficiale e il wiki della comunità
<cristian_c> di ubuntu
<moxx> ci sono questi
<moxx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8538823/
<moxx> dite che li rimuovo tutti e reinstallo come dite voi?
<krabador> moxx, no, devi mandare ppa-purge
<moxx> ppa-purge ?
<moxx> aspe, finiamo prima con eclipse per favore?
<krabador> e far si che il sistema reinserisca componenti che possono essere stati sostituiti daippa
<cristian_c> moxx, io ho dropbox installato, ma non ho alcun ppa relativo ad esso
<cristian_c> !ppa-purge | moxx
<ubot-it> moxx: Per disabilitare una PPA dai tuoi sorgenti e ripristinare i pacchetti di default di Ubuntu, installare ppa-purge e utilizzare il comando: sudo ppa-purge ppa: <repository-name> / <subdirectory> - Per ulteriori informazioni, vedere http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<krabador> moxx, https://www.dropbox.com/install?os=lnx
<krabador> moxx, a quando risale quest'installazione del sistema?
<moxx> 2-3 giorni fa ho installato ubuntu
<moxx> si dropbox l'ho installato da li
<krabador> allora non puoi aver letto che era meglio farlo da ppa
<krabador> moxx, cerca di essere serio
<moxx> boh, mi sembra d'averlo letto...
<moxx> comunque per Eclipse? provo ad aprirlo ?
<krabador> moxx, dipende
<krabador> moxx, se non dici che "cosa" hai fatto
<krabador> per quanto riguarda eclipse
<krabador> negli ultimi 15 minuti
<krabador> è difficile darti una risposta
<moxx> avevo installato juno e poi rimosso con quel comando col quale un attimo fa mi avete fatto provare a rimuovere anche eclipse
<krabador> quindi ," moxx, sudo apt-get install --reinstall eclipse " che risultato ha dato?
<moxx> ha installato eclipse normalmente
<moxx> senza nessun errore o messaggio strano
<krabador> fidandoci del tuo "senza nessun errore o messaggio strano"
<krabador> lancialo
<krabador> da terminale
<moxx> come si fa?
<moxx> scusatemi se chiedo tutto per filo e segno, ma sono nuovo su ubuntu :/
<krabador> prima l'hai fatto
<krabador> moxx, vediamo come stai messo con la memoria recente
<moxx> uhm...
<moxx> eclipse su terminale?
<moxx> mi arriva questo
<moxx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8538870/
<cristian_c> moxx, ehm, eclipse juno non l'hai installato dai repository di ubuntu
<cristian_c> quindi mi chiedo come hai fatto ad usare apt-get remove
<moxx> che casino che ho fatto :/
<krabador> moxx, sudo apt-get install ppa-purge
<moxx> installato
<krabador> moxx, sudo apt-get update
<krabador> !pastebin | moxx
<ubot-it> moxx: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<moxx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8538894/
<cristian_c> moxx, alcuni ppa restituiscono 'not found'
<cristian_c> hai rimosso dei ppa in modo non corretto?
<krabador> moxx, W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/stebbins/handbrake-releases/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<moxx> non li ho ancora rimossi guarda...
<krabador> come credi che possa funzionare il sistema?
<krabador> adesso ppa-purge per quel caso non funzionerà
<krabador> moxx, sudo apt-get install synaptic
<cristian_c> !ripristino | moxx
<ubot-it> moxx: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<moxx> ce l'ho già
<krabador> moxx, ma guarda, in 3 giorni hai anche messo synaptic
<krabador> moxx, lancia synaptic
<moxx> me l'hanno consigliato qui
<moxx> lanciato
<krabador> tra le voci in basso a sinistra
<krabador> hai "origine"
<krabador> clicca
<krabador> manda screenshot
<krabador> !image | moxx
<ubot-it> moxx: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<moxx> per sbaglio ho aperto orca-screen-reader
<moxx> come esco da quel programma ? non vedo l'icona sulla unity
<moxx> http://imgur.com/DkeWmUa
<krabador> moxx, manda , per favore, uno screen di ogni tab che appare, quando premi a sinistra su una voce con "PPA" nel mezzo
<moxx> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/mcotWtRESEC8QAHVh2Em
<moxx> questo va bene?
<krabador> hai saltato la prima
<krabador> per favore
<krabador> fai uno screen per tutte
<moxx> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/tgJk8jhZQhuZoQsQ9jNw https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/usoDBFzdR1S5Zbu0V9Th https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/L7zav6v8RouemvH4JGwK https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/95ZvOYdESiUXLo8vZfTQ
<moxx> eccoti i 4 screen
<krabador> moxx, bene, adesso per favore, scorri la barra laterale del primo campo in alto a sinistra, in modo da visualizzare , anche gli altri in basso
<krabador> e fa uno screen
<moxx> cosi?
<moxx> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/hmiIiOlFQ7SLz9VEYlxN
<krabador> no
<krabador> devi scorrere in modo da far vedere anche gli altri in basso
<moxx> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/QFW0F8vQIqaRIiUb1pMA
<krabador> moxx,  allora , rimuovi tutti i pacchetti che risultano installati in tutte le tab con "PPA"
<moxx> quindi devo rimuovere calendar-indicator ?
<moxx> quello mi era molto utile...
<krabador> moxx, è il caso di rinuovere quanto messo dai ppa, rimuovere i ppa, e sbloccare il sistema
<krabador> che s'è bloccato con l'inserimento di ppa non funzionanti
<moxx> "make for complete removal" giusto?
<krabador> come chiaramente riportato da sudo apt-get update
<krabador> moxx, si
<moxx> fatto
<moxx> mi restano questi 2
<moxx> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/Kd0CciMQwOESXMS3GyEe https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/fRHGjC7BQ6qmKfmsIWxo
<moxx> questi due non riesco a fare niente perché non ci sono pacchetti installati, da quanto ho capito...
<krabador> moxx, sono stati disinistallati
<moxx> ora ?
<krabador> moxx, adesso da settings puoi visualizzare la lista dei repositories
<krabador> vai sulla voce "altro"
<krabador> ed elimini tutti gli esterni
<Eta> ciao
<moxx> come li elimino ?
<moxx> revert ?
<moxx> ah no scusa, c'é remove
<Eta> ho un problema con la riproduzione di file audio e video
<moxx> okey ?
<Eta> il computer dice di installare le risorse di Gstramer
<Eta> poi sembra vada in download ma alla fine non funziona
<moxx> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/ti9Idw6wS3Cp5tAhhtaj
<moxx> cosi va bene?
<krabador> moxx, chiudi
<krabador> moxx, i partner li dovevi lasciare
<krabador> moxx, sudo apt-get update
<krabador> e di nuovo pastebin
<moxx> non ho ricevuto nessun errore
<moxx> vuoi che incollo comunque su pastebin ?
<krabador> moxx, si per favore
<moxx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8539111/
<krabador> moxx, sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get -y --purge autoremove && sudo apt-get clean
<krabador> poi riavvia
<moxx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8539123/
<moxx> Kabrador fatto, e ora ?
<moxx> ho appena riavviato
<krabador> moxx, scarichi eclipse da qui
<krabador> http://www.eclipse.org/downloads/
<moxx> p.s. l'icona di eclipse é ancora nella uity
<moxx> *unity
<krabador> cd /usr/share/applications
<krabador> con ls -la
<krabador> vedi dove è posizionata
<krabador> sudo rm eclipse.desktop
<krabador> o come si chiama
<moxx> trovat
<moxx> nella unity é ancora rimasta xo
<krabador> puoi eliminarla a mano
<moxx> okey
<moxx> ma se cerco nella dash "Eclipse"
<moxx> lui me la indica ancora come app
<moxx> é un problema=
<moxx> ?
<krabador> moxx, scarichi eclipse dal link che ti ho dato
<moxx> ho scaricato un tar.gz... ora ?
<krabador> poi sposti il pacchetto con sudo mv nomepacchetto.tar.gz /opt/
<krabador> cd /opt
<krabador> sudo tar -xvf nomepacchetto.tar.gz
<krabador> crei a mano un eclipse.desktop , in /usr/share/applications
<krabador> con sudo gedit /usr/share/applications/eclipse.desktop
<moxx> e dentro al file cosa scrivo?
<krabador> http://pastie.org/pastes/9639809/reply?key=k40vyt5n6omrexycjft0q
<krabador> questo
<krabador> salvi
<krabador> sudo desktop-file-install /usr/share/applications/eclipse.desktop
<krabador> sudo ln -s /opt/eclipse/eclipse /usr/local/bin/
<krabador> adesso addio
<moxx> quando ceco di salvare mi dice /usr/share/application/eclipse.desktop
<moxx> Could not find the file "/usr/share/application/eclipse.desktop"
<moxx> fatto
<Sinester> Ciao a tutti, una piccola info, c'è un comando grazie al quale posso vedere tramite terminale che versione di xubuntu sto usando tra la 32bit e la 64bit? :)
<cristian_c> Sinester, sì
<cristian_c> Sinester, apri un terminale e digita: uname -m
<Sinester> Esce fuori i686
<guest_36048> Buongiorno. Ho installato Ubuntu 14.04 sul mio vecchio lap HP ed ora non mi gestisce più le connessioni internet.
<remix_tj> Sinester: 32bit => i686, 64bit => x86_64
<guest_12604> salve
<Sinester> Grazie remix_tj :)
<guest_12604> avrei bisogno di una mano, posso chiederla qui?
<cybernova> !chiedi | guest_12604
<ubot-it> guest_12604: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<guest_12604> ho un hdd su cui ho installato kubuntu, ed un ssd su cui invece ho windows, il boot loader è installato sull ssd. So che per proteggere gli ssd di solito sia su windows che su ulinux si usano procedure particolari; su windows le sto usando, è necessario usarle anche su kubuuntu?(trim ad esempio)
<cybernova> guest_12604, che versione di ubuntu è? 14.04?
<guest_12604> si
<cybernova> guest_12604, allora l'opzione trim è attivata di default
<guest_12604> bene, altro dubbio, posso leggere e scrivere su ntfs tranquillamente o devo scarica 3gntfs?
<guest_36048> Ho installato Ubuntu 14.04 sul mio vecchio lap HP ed ora non mi gestisce più le connessioni internet. Non sono molto esperto. Qualcuno può aiutarmi? :-)
<cristian_c> guest_36048, quindi è sparita la connessione da un momento all'altro?
<cybernova> guest_12604, secondo me dovrebbe funzionare anche senza il pacchetto 3g-ntfs, prova altrimenti installa quel pacchetto
<guest_36048> Tutto funzionava con la vecchia versione, Ora con la 14.04 l'icona della wifi è un triangolo rovesciato vuoto. Se cerco di eslplorare la rete, mi dice che in dispositivo non è supportato
<cristian_c> guest_36048, posta una schermata
<cristian_c> guest_36048, ma in live funzionava?
<guest_12604> grazie mille ragazzi!
<guest_36048> Lo usavo da pochi giorni con la vecchia versione ed era tutto perfetto. Ieri ho fatto l'upgrade al 14.04 dopo di che non si è più collegato ne' wireless ne' con il cavo. Ora ti posto la schermata di quando tento di esplorare lle reti wireless.
<guest_36048> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/Cj2lkX3wRduhvORQOyWl
<cristian_c> guest_36048, hai il sistema in inglese
<cristian_c> il che è molto strano
<cristian_c> guest_36048, digita: whoami
<cristian_c> e posta tutto il contenuto del terminale su pastebin
<guest_36048> Grazie... ci provo! :-)
<cristian_c> guest_36048, che ti esce?
<guest_36048> Digitando whoami sul terminale mi esce il mio userid che avevo scelto in fase di installazione "ubuntu" e null'altro.
<cristian_c> guest_36048, esce ubuntu?
<guest_36048> Esatto
<cristian_c> guest_36048, hai scelto ubuntu come nome utente?
<guest_36048> Affermativo
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> guest_36048, non mi spiego il sistema in inglese
<guest_36048> figurati io! :-) Visto che nel laptop non ci sono dati da salvare, non posso formattare tutto e ricominciare?
<cristian_c> guest_36048, certo che puoi
<guest_36048> ...se solo sapessi come! :-)
<cristian_c> guest_36048, ma prima dell'upgrade era in italiano?
<cristian_c> !installazione | guest_36048
<ubot-it> guest_36048: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<guest_36048> ...non ricordo... ormai è tutto in inglese e non ci ho fatto caso. Cmq l'upgrade al 14.04 è stato fatto in automatico, io non ho scelto nulla.
<cristian_c> guest_36048, eh, no
<cristian_c> l'upgrade è facoltativo
<cristian_c> viene soltanto segnalato che c'è una nuova release disponibile
<guest_36048> Si, intendevo che una volta iniziato non mi ha chiesto di scegliere nulla, tantomeno la lingua :-)
<guest_36048> Grazie per ora cristian_c e @ubot-it! Devo andare! Provo a reinstallare tutto! Siete stati molto gentili!
<Rudj_> ciao ragazzi, mi è saltata la luce e non riesco piu' a bootare ubuntu
<Rudj_> l'hd funziona visto che ha 2 partizioni e quella ntfs viene letta senza problemi da windows (sono in dual boot, no vm)
<Rudj_> finchè fa check su sda1 (che è dove ho il mount per il boot di win e di linux) nessun problema
<Rudj_> ma qualsiasi cosa riguardi sdb1 (hd di ubu) si pianta
<Rudj_> chkdsk da win non da errori (chiaramente legge solo la partizione ntfs)
<Rudj_> dalla shell non riesco a fare niente perché non mi si attiva la rete visto che quando prova a montare sdb1 si pianta
<Rudj_> qualsiasi suggerimento è molto ben accettop
<krabador> Rudj_, parte grub?
<Rudj_> si
<Rudj_> ma qualsiasi tentativo di fare qualcosa si blocca appena prova ad accedere a sdb1
<krabador> Rudj_, allora, seleziona la voce opzioni avanzate
<Rudj_> già cfatto
<Rudj_> qualunque opzione si blocca
<krabador> Rudj_, puoi elecarle?
<Rudj_> hmmm
<Rudj_> continue boot, failsafex, update grub, clean, enable network, root
<krabador> quando fai root , che succee?
<krabador> *succede
<krabador> Rudj_, ?
<Rudj_> mi apre la shell
<Rudj_> è l'unico cmd che funziona
<Rudj_> allora ho fatto qualche passo avanti
<niky45> questo è ubuntu.it
<krabador> Rudj_, hai un supporto di installazione della ubuntu che stai usando
<niky45> lasco una domanda
<Rudj_> adesso mi si pianta alla schermata di load di ubuntu
<niky45> qualcuno quando può risponderà
<krabador> Rudj_, che cosa hai fatto?
<Rudj_> credo sia un problema di xserver
<krabador> Rudj_, hai selezionato root, e che cosa hai fatto?
<krabador> Rudj_, hai un supporto di installazione della ubuntu che stai usando ?
<Rudj_> staRTX
<Rudj_> E MI PARTE L'X SERVER
<niky45> installo ubuntu 14.04.1,  a fine installazione riavvio, arrivo a digitarne la pasword dopo l installazione ma non si apre
<niky45> :(
<Rudj_> ho modificato il fstab da li togliendo l'automount alla swap (homee cryptata, swap no)
<krabador> niky45, sicuro di aver scritto la password correttamente , con maiuscole e minuscole corrette
<krabador> Rudj_, hai un supporto di installazione della ubuntu che stai usando ?
<Rudj_> adesso bootta ma si pianta quando dovrebbe caricare il gdm
<Rudj_> hmmm ni
<Rudj_> ho l'usb ma per qualche motivo invece di finirci 14.04 c'è la 12...
<krabador> Rudj_, conviene che tu dia da live, un fsck -f /dev/sdxx
<Rudj_> ok
<krabador> dove /dev/sdxx è la root di ubuntu
<Rudj_> cmq non posso farlo direttamente dalla shell?
<krabador> on
<krabador> no
<Rudj_> qual'è ls per vedere tutte le partizioni?
<krabador> sudo fdisk -l
<Rudj_> fsck.ntfs not found...
<krabador> Rudj_, ntfs che c'entra?
<niky45> si sicuro
<niky45> password corretta
<niky45> appena la metto
<krabador> niky45, allora premi ctrl alt f2
<Rudj_> ok ok aspetta un attimo
<krabador> inserisci i dati li
<niky45> rimane una schermata di sfondo di ubuntu
<Rudj_> c'è un casino fra come sono listati i drive e il fstab
<niky45> con l ascritta in basso a sinistra della versione
<krabador> niky45, premi ctrl alt f1
<niky45> ok proverò ctrl alt 2
<krabador> niky45, appare a tutto schermo un terminale
<niky45> grazie intanto
<krabador> niky45, aspetta
<krabador> niky45, appare a tutto schermo un terminale
<krabador> in cui puoi eseguire il login , testuale
<krabador> inserendo username e password
<krabador> la password, mentre la digiti non viene visualizzata per motivi di sicurezza
<Rudj_> poi prova a fare sudo startx
<krabador> Rudj_, se non avviene il login per motivi legati alla password, anche no
<Rudj_> ah beh chiaro
<Rudj_> glielo dicevo in caso riuscisse a loggare
<Rudj_> cmq rtorniamo a noi
<Rudj_> fsck su sda1 (sembra tutto apposto
<Rudj_> (0.6% non -contiguous)
<Rudj_> se lo faccio sulla swap mi da diversi errori
<Rudj_> ma oenso siano normali
<krabador> alla swap non serve
<krabador> solo alla root di ubuntu
<krabador> serve
<krabador> mi mandi il pastebin, per favore
<krabador> di sudo fdisk -l
<Rudj_> asp
<krabador> e di sudo fsck /dev/sdxx
<Rudj_> son su 2 pc
<krabador> della root di ubunut
<Rudj_> rientro in irc dall'altro
<Rudj_> allora questo fdisk -l
<Rudj_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8540033/
<Rudj_> krabador, questo fsck
<Rudj_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8540039/
<Rudj_> l'hd da 500gb contiene ubuntu e partizione dati
<krabador> Rudj_, bene, adesso puoi ricaricare la console di ripristino
<krabador> come prima
<krabador> abilitare la rete
<niky45> si conosco come funziona il terminale
<niky45> grazie
<Rudj_> quello da 250 windows e i l dual di linux, e un'altra partizione dati ntfs
<niky45> per fortuna ho fatto pratica con un serrver che ho a noleggio
<niky45> server ubuntu
<niky45> :)
<Rudj_> krabador, torno nelle opzioni avanzate del grub?
<krabador> Rudj_, /dev/sda1 è nel 500 , ed è li' che hai la root di ubuntu, o no?
<Rudj_> si ma sono in dual boot con windows, e credo che il bootloader sia in quello da 250
<krabador> ecco
<krabador> il bootloader è nel disco win
<krabador> bene
<krabador> ricarica la console di ripristino, dallle opzioni avanzate
<Rudj__> krabador, eccomi sono in recovery
<krabador> allora, abilita la rete, preferibilmente lan
<krabador> tramite l'opzione apposta
<Rudj__> fatto
<krabador> seleziona root
<Rudj__> o
<Rudj__> kk
<krabador> manda mount -o remount,rw /
<Rudj__> non me lo prende...il cmd di remount non dovrebbe avere output no?
<krabador> Rudj__, basta che non dia errore
<krabador> mount -o remount,rw /
<Rudj__> lol
<Rudj__> avevo mezzo 0 invece di o scusa
<krabador> Rudj__, per favore, stai attento
<Rudj__> ok, ora? start?
<krabador> potresti inavvertitamente aprire un portale dimensionale, da cui esce un terminator a crivellarti di colpi
<Rudj__> ma io non sono gioconno
<Mordor> Salve a tutti! Avrei bisogno di supporto per impostare il grub
<krabador> Rudj__, scherzi a parte, adesso apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<krabador> Mordor, chiedi
<Rudj__> krabador, unity l'ho pisciato, uso gtk
<krabador> Rudj__, hai ubuntu o derivata?
<Rudj__> ubu trusty
<krabador> al di la di quale sia l'ambiente grafico che usi, cosa hai installato inizialmente?
<Mordor> Ho installato Ubuntu server 14.04 (la 14.04.1 mi dava problemi con molti driver), ho quindi su un pc testing Ubuntu server e ubuntu desktop (sdb1).
<Mordor> quando provo ad avviare ubuntu desktop dalla voce di grub il pc si riavvia
<krabador> !grub | Mordor
<ubot-it> Mordor: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<krabador> segui la guida del ripristino
<Rudj__> krabador, posso fare reinstall gnome-shell o devo rimettere unity?
<krabador> Rudj__, cosa hai installato , all'inizio
<krabador> ubuntu o derivata?
<Mordor> provo, cerco di ripristinare quello su sdb1 che non si avvia
<Rudj__> 12.04 poi upgrade a 14 trusty, cmq ubuntu desktop
<krabador> Rudj__, allora l'ultimo comando
<krabador> apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop && apt-get build-dep ubuntu-desktop
<Mordor> invece che da live posso provare il ripristino da ubuntu server che si avvia regolarmente?
<krabador> Mordor, devi ripristinare grub , nel disco che parte in boot
<Rudj__> posso usare gdm?
<krabador> Rudj__, puoi fare quello che ti pare, DOPO , aver mandato i comandi
<Rudj__> si è che chiede subito se uno vuole gdm o light e siccome dopo light lo purgo mi chiedevo se gdm andasse bene uguale
<Rudj__> krabador, visto che il boot si pianta propprio al load del login
<krabador> Rudj__, ripristina com'era
<krabador> poi configuri come vuoi
<Rudj__> E: could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock permission denied, ma ho dato sudo prima..
<Mordor> ho tentato il ripristino, fra poco vi so dire se la voce funziona
<Rudj__> riprovo dal grub
<Mordor> no, anzi peggio ora mi parte il grub rescue
<Mordor> non parte più nulla ora
<krabador> Rudj__, puoi avere il lock per vari motivi
<krabador> Rudj__, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Mordor> come posso far ripartire il disco che prima si avviava? così da ripristinare grub
<Rudj__> ok fatto da revocery e non ha dato errori
<krabador> Mordor, il ripristino di grub si deve effettuare da sessione live?
<krabador> Mordor, il ripristino di grub si deve effettuare da sessione live
<Rudj__> krabador, faccio reboot o inizio x ?
<krabador> Rudj__, scusa, ma non eri in recovery prima?
<Rudj__> no, avevo provato a boottare e fatto da interfaccia grafica
<Mordor> in che senso? un sistema differente da quello da riparare
<krabador> Mordor, manda sudo fdisk -l
<krabador> posta il pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin Mordor
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'pastebin Mordor'
<krabador> !pastebin | Mordor
<ubot-it> Mordor: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<guest_42628> ciao a tutti, qualcuno può aiutarmi con un portatile da 512 mega senza cd (non funziona) a cui vorrei mettere una distro su una partizione libera? non ho capito come fare, creando una pendrive con l'iso appena spunta la prima schermata dopo aver fatto prova o installa, si vede tutto malissimo come i vecchi tv che non ricevono nulla o quasi
<krabador> guest_42628, pendrive, con dentro cosa?
<guest_42628> ho provato sia lubuntu che xubuntu
<guest_42628> la 14.04
<guest_42628> anzi la 14.04.1
<Mordor> non riesco a copiare tutto il risultato di fdisk -l ad ogni modo è: /sda1 Ubuntu server /sdb1 ubuntu desktop
<krabador> Mordor, allora, in base al disco impostato come boot, sudo grub-install --recheck /dev/sdx
<krabador> sudo update-grub
<Rudj__> krabador, non riesce a caricare lo splash..
<Rudj__> si pianta al loading di ubuntu e posso solo avviare manualmente
<krabador> Kuwabara, allora, per 512mb, lubuntu
<Rudj__> krabador, reinstallo i linux headers e/o i drivers amd?
<krabador> Kuwabara, fa una pendrive con lubuntu, e quando hai il menu , in boot, premi f6 , selezioni nomodeset, premi f2, selezioni la lingua, e poi selezioni "prova senza installare"
<krabador> Rudj__, si parlava di voce root di console di ripristino, invece eri da tutt'altra parte
<Riccardone> ciao esiste la posibilità di condividere una stampante (locale su questo PC Lubuntu 14.04) con un altro pc Win7 ?
<krabador> Rudj__, non sono nella condizione di rispoindere alle tue domande, visto che non fai capire cosa fai
<Riccardone> su questo PC "gira" il server CUPSD
<Rudj__> krabador, si lo so , ma ho faTTO tutto da console di ripristino dopo
<krabador> Rudj__, non mi fido
<Rudj__> ho fatto esattamente quello che mi hai detto, solo che la prima volta era dal terminale ctrl+f1, la seconda dalla recovery di ubuntu normale e non ho avuto errori di dpkg
<Mordor> devo reinstallare o trovare la chiavetta live che ho appena perso ahime :(
<Mordor> fatto sta che non riesco a gestire due sistemi con grub su due hd diversi perché uno non si avvia mai. purtroppo non è la prima volta mi si imballa e riprovo. ariprovo ancora
<krabador> Mordor, se setti uno dei 2 dischi, da bios, e poi installi correttamente grub in quel disco, non ci sono problemi
<Kuwabara> riavviato il portatile con la pendrive, si avvia direttamente il menù di scelta di unetbootln, f6 non fa spuntare nulla
<krabador> !usbwin | Kuwabara
<ubot-it> Kuwabara: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<Mordor> il disco di avvio è settato, avvio un sistema che è quello su quel disco sda, grub riconosce l'altro sistema su sdb ma quando provo a selezionarne la voce all'avvio il pc si riavvia
<krabador> unetbootin non fa gestire il boot di ubuntu correttamente
<Mordor> e il grub è installato su sda
<Kuwabara> ok provo quest'altro
<Mordor> adesso per fare altre prove devo ripristinare almeno un sistema
<Rudj__> krabador, non riesce a caricare il greeter
<Rudj__> ho generato un x-server nuovo ma niente, sempre schermo nero
<Kuwabara> ho completato l'operazione e ho messo la pendrive sul notebook
<ntnctr> alve ho acquistato da poco un pc nuovo e per esigenze ho dovuto installare ubuntu. sul pc era installato win 8.1 quindi ho dovuto abilitare il pc a farlo partire dal computer fino a qui tutto bene è partito il cd di installazione di ubuntu ho cliccato su installa affianco a windows 8 mi ha fatto scegliere lo spazio da dedicare a ubuntu e l ho insta
<ntnctr> llato. Ora accendo il pc mi fa scegliere se accedere con ubuntu o con windows, se scelgo ubuntu tutto ok, ma se vado su windows mi esce una schermata di errore e non mi fa accedere al pc. Che è successo sapete darmi qualche consiglio come faccio ora? (sono poco pratico quindi per favore usate un linguaggio semplice :) )
<Kuwabara> e si avvia dando il solito try, instakll etc
<Kuwabara> ho premuto f6 ma anche qui nn spunta nulla
<ntnctr> qualcuno sa aiutarmi??
<Mordor> ntnctr magari posta l'errore che genera così che sia più facile aiutarti
<ntnctr> eh è una schermata nera
<ntnctr> è un errore del tipo 0*0000
<ntnctr> cose del genere
<Rudj__> krabador, ho reinstallato lightdm, adesso almeno arrivo alla schermata di login, ma se insericsco la password e do invio mi torna sempre alla stessa schermata di login
<Rudj__> e dopo il grub ora mi viene un errore "error: cmalformed file"
<Kuwabara> ntnctr, non è che ha considerato come windows una partizione di sistema in cui windows non c'è? una volta l'aveva fatto anche a me
<ntnctr> si è come se windows non esitee
<ntnctr> esistesse
<ntnctr> come posso risolvere
<cristian_c> Kuwabara, che pc è?
<Kuwabara> potresti vedere su ubuntu il file del grub, magari con qualche riga modificata puoi risolvere anche se lascio la palla ad altri più esperti :p
<Kuwabara> è un notebook di una decina d'anni fa o più, 512 mega di ram
<Kuwabara> p4 2,6ghz
<ntnctr> quello che hai detto è arabo hahahaha
<Kuwabara> e una scheda video nvidia geforce go5600
<ntnctr> cosa dovrei fare?
<Kuwabara> lo è anche per me a volte, tipo tempo fa l'ho fatto, ora non ricordo manco dove sta il file ahah
<cristian_c> Kuwabara, stagionatino
<ntnctr> ma è una cosa risolvibile?
<Kuwabara> lo so che è stagionatissimo, infatti volevo riesumarlo con lubuntu o quache altra distro leggera
<Kuwabara> il problema è che se parte l'installazione della distro si vede tutto di merda
<Kuwabara> tipo tv analogica che non prende il segnale
<Mordor> http://chiedi.ubuntu-it.org/questions/12182/come-si-installa-ubuntu-in-dual-boot-con-windows-8-uefi-e-secure-boot
<Mordor> prova a leggere qui
<cristian_c> Rudj__, puoi sintetizzare tutta la questione (che non ho seguito)?
<cristian_c> Kuwabara, ma in live come va?
<Kuwabara> anche lì stesso problema grafico
<Kuwabara> cmq tenendo presente che da pendrive ci sta tipo 2000 minuti per arrivarci
<ntnctr> il punto è che l ho gia installato
<cristian_c> ntnctr, marca e modello del pc
<ntnctr> lenovo g50 70 i5 6gb di ram
<Rudj__> cristian_c, mi è saltata la corrente e da allora non riesco più a BOOTARE, MA IL DISCO FUNZIONA E NON HA PROBLEMI
<cristian_c> Rudj__, come fai a dire che funziona se non riesci a fare il boot?
<Mordor> ntnctr se il pc è vecchio devi avviare in vga mode compatibile https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<Rudj__> adesso riesco a boottare fino a lightdm (prima usavo gdm) ma se inserisco la pwd vado in loop
<Rudj__> perché non da errori su fsck
<cristian_c> ntnctr, hai installato con uefi attivo?
<Rudj__> e c'è una partizione ntfs che win legge senza problemi sullo stesso hd
<cristian_c> Kuwabara, inoltre, posta una schermata
<ntnctr> ho messo il bios come un computer normale
<ntnctr> se non sbaglio legacy
<cristian_c> Rudj__, quindi riesci a bootare windows?
<krabador> Kuwabara, se hai cose del genere http://www.buonaidea.it/public/idee/img/idea-295-3.jpg
<cristian_c> ntnctr, eh, ma legacy non è proprio il massimo
<cristian_c> ntnctr, utilizza boot repair
<krabador> Kuwabara, o del genere
<krabador> http://www.tomshw.it/forum/attachments/schede-video/65880d1372101313-scheda-video-rotta-o-ancora-si-puo-salvare-24062013150.jpg
<Rudj__> si windows boota, ma è su un'altro hd
<Rudj__> dove c'è anche il bl di linux
<krabador> Kuwabara, la scheda video è andata
<ntnctr> ovvero
<Kuwabara> simile lala prima immagine ma più sgranata
<Kuwabara> eppure su windows va benissimo
<Kuwabara> non ho problemi grafici
<Rudj__> come faccio la tilde da terminale?
<cristian_c> Rudj__, potrebbe essersi corrotta la partizione di sistema
<cristian_c> quando è andata via la corrente (cosa che dovrebbe suggerire l'utilizzo di un ups)
<krabador> Kuwabara, dal menu con le voci di prova installa ecc, alla pressione di f6 appaiono delle opzioni
<Rudj__> non perchè se faccio startx parte
<krabador> in basso a destra
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> Kuwabara, inoltre, posta una schermata
<Rudj__> è un problema di conflitto fra il server x mi sa
<Kuwabara> krabador non mi spuntano, o almeno nn li vedo io
<ntnctr> cristian_c ovvero? come potrei fare
<cristian_c> Rudj__, ma dici che qualcosa è accaduto dopo il blackout
<Kuwabara> cristian_c, prima di postare la schermata devo caricare la live e ci vuole tipo 10 minuti o più
<cristian_c> ntnctr, ti passo il link alla guida wiki
<Kuwabara> visto che da opendrive è tutto più lento
<ntnctr> okok grazie
<cristian_c> Kuwabara, intanto caricala
<cristian_c> Kuwabara, open drive?
<Kuwabara> sisi è in caricamento da un 4 min
<Rudj__> cristian_c non penso, è solo che avevo finito di installare il kernel nuovo e dovevo ancora riavviare quando è saltata la corrente
<Kuwabara> ora è spuntata la schermata con lubuntu e i pallini di caricamento
<Kuwabara> uh open drive in che senso?
<cristian_c> !ripristino | Rudj__
<ubot-it> Rudj__: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<cristian_c> Rudj__, e fai un backup, se puoi
<Rudj__> se entro in ctrl+f1 e inizio l'x server funziona tutto
<ntnctr> cristian_c con questa guida riuscirò a risolvere??
<cristian_c> Rudj__, allora riconfigura il server X
<cristian_c> Rudj__, è evidente che hai creato qualche danno a livello di software grafico
<cristian_c> Rudj__, sopratutto se hai smanettato in precedenza
<cristian_c> ntnctr, vediamo
<Rudj__> no era una fresh install
<Rudj__> nn c'era nemmeno 1 xserver.conf
<ntnctr> il link è quello che hai inviato prima cristian_c
<ntnctr> ??
<cristian_c> ntnctr, uhm, ma forse il problema è l'mbr
<cristian_c> un attimo
<ntnctr> okok
<cristian_c> ntnctr, non ti ho inviato link
<Rudj__> l'unica cosa che ho installato sono i driver fglrx da repo, ora li levo e vedo
<cristian_c> Rudj__, non so cosa sia xserver.conf, non credo esista
<Rudj__> è dove salva le impostazioni di default del server x
<ntnctr> ah okok allora aspetto :D
<Rudj__> dopo installazione driver amdconfig -- initial e genera un file default di configurazione
<Kuwabara> una parola catturare, salvare sull'altra pendrive, nn ci sto a vedere nulla e non ho cell o macchine fotografiche a portata di zampa a sto momento asd
<cristian_c> ntnctr, apri un terminale
<krabador> amdconfig -- initial serve all'installazione del .run scaricato dal sito
<ntnctr> ok
<cristian_c> Rudj__, ti dico che il file non c'è
<cristian_c> *non esiste
<cristian_c> Kuwabara, intendevo nella schermata del menù di avvio
<Kuwabara> ah
<cristian_c> Kuwabara, prova a descriverla dettagliatamente
<ntnctr> cristian_c ci sono
<cristian_c> ntnctr, digita: dmesg | grep "EFI v"
<Kuwabara> spe oramai vedo di metter su pendrive lo screen di come si vede male la parte post-menù di avvio
<Rudj__> credo sia nel folder .Xauthority
<cristian_c> Kuwabara, l'abbiamo già vista
<cristian_c> quella del desktop
<Rudj__> ok
<Rudj__> ho purgato i driver amd della repo e ora funziona tutto
<Rudj__> per il momento
<ntnctr> cristian_c non è successo niente
<Kuwabara> me lo fa anche durante il caricamento della distro, riavvio allora
<cristian_c> Rudj__, .quello è un fle , non una directory
<Rudj__> non mi piace che dopo la scelta di ubuntu sul grub mi dice "error:malformed file" cosa potrebbe essere?
<Kuwabara> con quale comando si faceva lo screen dalla scelta d'installazione?
<krabador> Kuwabara, nel menu delle opzioni, appena mandi in boot la pendrive, ti appaiono sotto, le voci con le f ?
<cristian_c> krabador, dubito che te lo dirà
<Rudj__> cristian non voglio far polemiche, ma quando usi driver esterni c'è
<Rudj__> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xorg.conf
<cristian_c> ntnctr, quindi cosa esce?
<ntnctr> cristian_c niente
<cristian_c> <Rudj__> nn c'era nemmeno 1 xserver.conf
<Kuwabara> press ENTER to boot or TAB to edit a menù entry
<Rudj__> non perché ho usato i driveer del kernel e non quelli esterni di amd
<Kuwabara> sulle advanced option non c'è nulla, solo back
<cristian_c> Rudj__, prima mi parli di xserver.conf, ora di xorg.conf
<krabador> Kuwabara, in basso, nello schermo
<cristian_c> compreso il link che hai postato
<krabador> Kuwabara, sono presenti le voci con le f ?
<Kuwabara> no, solo quello
<cristian_c> ntnctr, ok, non sei in uefi mode
<Kuwabara> ci son le voci di scelta e poi quella frase sotto
<cristian_c> ntnctr, c'è windows 8.1?
<Kuwabara> con f nulla
<Rudj__> ah ok, misstype scusa
<ntnctr> cristian_c in che senso?
<ntnctr> cristian_c sul computer c'era ora non lo so
<cristian_c> ntnctr, quindi questo vuol dire che molto probabilmente windows necessita di uefi attivo
<cristian_c> per essere caricato
<ntnctr> quindi devo entrare nel bios e attivare il uefi??
<cristian_c> ntnctr, sì
<cristian_c> ntnctr, comunque, avresti dovuto leggere la guida wiki all'installazione di ubuntu, se non l'hai fatto
<cristian_c> in modo da evitare pasticci come questo
<ntnctr> eh lo so
<ntnctr> comunque così dovrebbe andare?
<cristian_c> ntnctr, prova
<ntnctr> speriamo bene
<ntnctr> ci provo
<krabador> Kuwabara, la schermata deve essere questa http://i53.tinypic.com/2cql5de.jpg
<Kuwabara> è un po' diversa
<Kuwabara> e non ci sono i comandi sotto come dicevo prima
<cristian_c> quanto diversa?
<Kuwabara> oltre a quelle voci ci sono Advanced option, che è vuota se non per la voce Back..
<Kuwabara> e la voce Help che mi mostra in giallo una scritta che devo premere menu nel prompt per tornare a questa schermata iniziae
<Kuwabara> iniziale
<cristian_c> ma la grafica è la stessa?
<Kuwabara> sisi
<Kuwabara> forse leggermente più in grassetto il font
<cristian_c> 14.04?
<Kuwabara> 14.04.1
<Kuwabara> sotto invece dei vari F c'è, come scrivevo prima, press ENTER to boot or TAB to edit a menù entry
<krabador> Kuwabara, premi tab
<Kuwabara> ok
<krabador> Kuwabara, scorri con le frecce in alto, una fino alla voce "try ubuntu " e scrivi alla fine della linea, nomodeset
<krabador> poi premi invio
<Kuwabara> si ci sono voci da F1 a F10 premendo tab
<Kuwabara> solo che dovevo premere nuovamente invio
<krabador> Kuwabara, allora, adesso premi f6
<krabador> che cosa hai?
<Kuwabara> apposta prima mi pareva nn far nulla, si sta caricando f6, nel senso che fra un po' forse spunta
<Kuwabara> xD
<Rudj__> cristian, krabador - riesco a boottare e loggare ora, ma non mi carica più la shell :S
<Kuwabara> ha avviato lubuntu con f6
<Kuwabara> c'è la schermata sdi caricamento
<Kuwabara> sempre con quell'effetto
<cristian_c> Rudj__, perché, cos'hai fatto?
<krabador> Kuwabara, dove hai preso la iso di lubuntu 14.04.1 ?
<Kuwabara> dal sito di ubuntu
<cristian_c> Kuwabara, e il nome del file .iso è...
<Rudj__> cristian, per priopvare a bootare avevo instsallato i driver amd da deb, ma sempre schermats nera, poi li ho tolti e riesco a loggare
<Mordor> ho provato ubuntu 14.0.1 e a m personalmente ha generato non pochi problemi di riconoscimento di hardware, tipo rete e altro, son passato alla precedente
<krabador> Kuwabara, puoi indicarmi il link che ti ha permesso lo scaricamento?
<Rudj__> ma gnome è senza shell
<Kuwabara> lubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-i386
<Rudj__> unity mi sembraqva apposto
<Rudj__> provo a purgare e rinstallare gnome
<Kuwabara> son andato sul sito di ubuntu e poi sulle derivate
<Kuwabara> e ho preso lì la 32bit di lubuntu
<cristian_c> Rudj__, se paciocchi con l'os, è facile che tu abbia di questi problemi
<cristian_c> visto lightdm, ecc...
<Rudj__> paciocco....avevo tolto llightdm perché da problemi su alcune cose e l'ho sotituito col gdm,
<Rudj__> se vcambiare greeter è pacioccare con l'os se vedi cosa faccio quando programmo android ti prende una sincope
<Rudj__> e cmq tutto funzionava, è saltata la corrente mentre usavo il pc ed ha smesso di funzionare..
<Kuwabara> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu da qui se ricordo bene
<cristian_c> Rudj__, sinceramente, riguardo il greeter, hai cercato prima sul wiki di ubuntu?
<Rudj__> mi ero informato tempo addietro
<cristian_c> Kuwabara, hai controllato md5?
<cristian_c> Rudj__, dove?
<Kuwabara> no in effetti
<cristian_c> !md5 | Kuwabara
<ubot-it> Kuwabara: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<krabador> Rudj__, ubuntu ha una configurazione molto customizzata per quanto riguarda l'integrazione di tutti i componenti, rispetto ad altre distribuzioni in cui i pacchetti sono semplicemente incastrati tra di loro, "il cambio di un componente" eseguito senza le dovute accortezze, non genera i risultati sperati
<cristian_c> sulla carta tutto è intercambiabile
<cristian_c> nella pratica, la ciambella non riesce con il buco
<Rudj__> sulla wiki di ubuntu a cui c'era il collegamento, non mi ricordo se è unìestensione o se per risolvere un problema di wake on lan ma avevo bisogno di passare a gdm
<Rudj__> ma questo è successo 2settimane fa
<Rudj__> non ho mai avuto 1 problema
<Kuwabara> e mi sa che devo riscaricare l'iso, completamente rimosso di controllare md5
<cristian_c> Kuwabara, sei sicuro che non sia un problema hardware?
<Mordor> sera a tutti, ho un problema con l'installer ubuntu, quando mi chiede di scegliere che kernel installare quale devo scegliere? me ne servirebbe uno piccolissimooo
<Kuwabara> è dalle 2 di pomeriggio che ci stavo smadonnando.... che poi la dimensione del file è quella, avrà saltato qualche byte...
<Rudj__> poi vorrei capire perchè problemi col greeter comunque danno problemi su gnome ma nn su unity...cmq si re-installa la shell e vediamo
<krabador> Kuwabara, falla ripartire per favore, fa apparire la linea delle opzioni di boot
<krabador> Kuwabara, ed inserisci nomodeset alla fine
<Kuwabara> ok
<Kuwabara> il problema è che nn era spuntato nulla prima
<Kuwabara> ho fatto f6
<cristian_c> Kuwabara, hai provato windows oggi?
<Kuwabara> e stava lì a caricare
<Kuwabara> sisi windows funge
<Kuwabara> anche se andrebbe formattato per altri motivi
<Kuwabara> ma a lato grafico è tutto a posto
<Mordor> sera a tutti, ho un problema con l'installer ubuntu, quando mi chiede di scegliere che kernel installare quale devo scegliere? me ne servirebbe uno piccolissimooo
<Rudj__> cristian, mi sembra fu proprio per installare gnome che dovetti passare a gdm
<napulecubui> salve problemi con ubuntu 12.04
<napulecubui> 12.04.5
<Mordor> come possibilità ho: linux-generic, linux-virtual, linux-image-extra 3.13.0.32 generic, linux image generic, linux-image virtual, linux image 3.13.0.32 generic. quale scelgo?
<krabador> spiegati
<napulecubui> perche no mi fa fare aggiornamento alla 14.4.1
<krabador> napulecubui, se hai preso a martellate il sistema, mettendo ppa, e corrompendo in giro , non te lo fa fare
<Mordor> aspetto per completare l'installazione consigli
<cristian_c> Kuwabara, fai un  test approfondito della grafica su windows
<Kuwabara> ora con tab mi da problemi e da una riga di codice che non ho capito
<Kuwabara> lunghetta
<cristian_c> Kuwabara, perché magari lì parte il sistema, ma i problemi grafici (artefatti) possono comparire (tipo sui giochi)
<cristian_c> Kuwabara, postala
<napulecubui> krabador ma se no faccio aggiornamento succede qualcosa
<Kuwabara> e come faccio?
<Rudj__> mordor, l'ultima
<napulecubui> kuwabara lascia perdere krabador mi serve a me ora
<napulecubui> che e piu importante
<krabador> Kuwabara, con quella linea che appare, spostati su e giu con la freccia, mettiti in corrispondenza di "try ubuntu" e nella linea scrivi nomodeset alla fine
<cristian_c> Kuwabara, la trascrivi
<cristian_c> visto che non puoi scattare foto
<Mordor> Rudj__ linux-image-3.13.0-32 generic? è la più piccola? mi serve occupi poco
<Kuwabara> lol, ad esser pignoli è con cristian che sto parlando per ora X°°°D
<krabador> Mordor, l'installer di ubuntu non chiede il kernel
<krabador> Kuwabara, lascia perdere
<krabador> napulecubui, apri terminale, manda sudo apt-get update
<cristian_c> Kuwabara, se ti danno consigli, ascoltali
<cristian_c> non è una chat privata
<Mordor> certo che si, ubuntu server modalità avanzata
<krabador> !pastebin | napulecubui
<ubot-it> napulecubui: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Mordor> krabador certo che si, ubuntu server modalità avanzata
<krabador> allora non è l'installer di ubuntu
<krabador> Mordor, dillo che stai parlando di ubuntu server
<Mordor> kabrador pare dobbiamo scovare le menzogne, se chiedo consiglio.......
<Mordor> con ubuntu server non cambierebbe, attivando la modalità avanzata lo chiede comunque
<Mordor> qualcuno può  darmi una mano, sistema minimale e che kernel uso?
<Rudj__> non 'è un kernel più piccolo di un altro che io sappia
<krabador> Mordor, il generic
<Rudj__> ma di base sn tutti uguali
<Mordor> krabador image-generic o generic e basta?
<napulecubui> krabador no fa niente neanche da terminale che dici salvo i dati e installo direttamente la 14.4.1
<Mordor> ok grazie
<krabador> napulecubui, apri il terminale, manda apt-get update , e fa un pastebin del risultato
<napulecubui> ok
<krabador> ok...
<cristian_c> nel 2057
<cristian_c> a essere ottimisti
<Rudj__> installato gnome desktop, rimesso gdm di diefault, piantato alla schermata loading, ho ufficilamente problemi con gdm
<cristian_c> ma va?
<Kuwabara> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8540718/
<Kuwabara> spunta questo
<Rudj__> cristian, ma perché se dovrebbe tutto funzionare?
<Kuwabara> cmq sto a 2/3 di download di lubuntu sperando stavolta l'md5 sia ok
<Kuwabara> prima di dar na riavviata a win lo spengo per farlo sbollire un po'
<krabador> Kuwabara, a fianco a quiet splash scrivi nomodeset
<krabador> Kuwabara, e premi invio
<Rudj__> c'è un modo per ripristinare il brub a nuovo?
<Rudj__> *grub
<krabador> !grub | Rudj__
<ubot-it> Rudj__: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<krabador> segui il link del ripristino
<cristian_c> krabador, avevo visto una cosa nella pagina wiki sull'installazione
<cristian_c> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Kuwabara> premuto invio, ora aspetto i soliti minuti xD
<Kuwabara> si sta caricando senza quell'effetto, logo bianco su sfondo blu chiaro
<Kuwabara> ora n'altro messaggio che però è scomparso subito
<Kuwabara> tipo firmware not found ma nn ho capito di cosa
<cristian_c> Kuwabara, sei collegato col cavo=
<Kuwabara> ora si sta avviando il desktop grafico con l'installazione
<cristian_c> *?
<cristian_c> ethernet
<cristian_c> ok
<Kuwabara> no, ora lo metto
<cristian_c> quindi era nomodeset come diceva krabador
<Rudj__> grazie krab
<krabador> prego
<Kuwabara> per ora si vede tutto bene, ora vedo di installare l'os
<Kuwabara> mi sa che fra una decina di minuti cenerò, ci si vede più tardi
<krabador> Kuwabara, questo significa che dovrai settare quest'opzione, anche dopo aver installato l'os
<Kuwabara> ricevuto
<Rudj__> che oo , sto x formattare tutto
<Mordor> si possono avere su un pc due dischi con 2 diversi grub?
<cristian_c> !parametriavvio | Kuwabara
<ubot-it> Kuwabara: Parametri per avvio da live cd: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/ParametriAvvio | vedi anche https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/KernelModeSetting
<Rudj__> !krabador qual'è il greeter di default in ligthdm.conf?
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<krabador> Rudj__, sta in /usr/share/xgreeters/
<krabador> puoi cambiarlo settando il conf in /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/
<Rudj__> lo so, ma qual'è quello di default? ho trovato troppi nomi a giro?
<krabador> Rudj__, unity-greeter
<Rudj__> thx
<akis24> sera
<Ozzyboshi> ciao
<Kuwabara> rieccomi
<Kuwabara> ha installato la distro, dove dovevo impostare nomodeset in avvio automatico quindi?
<krabador> Kuwabara, hai riavviato già?
<Kuwabara> si, sto nel grub
<krabador> krabador, allora, premi il tasto e
<krabador> il tasto "e" della tastiera
<Kuwabara> tu sei autotabbato :p
<Kuwabara> ok
<Kuwabara> fatto
<krabador> scrivi nomodeset, a fianco a quiet splash
<Rudj__> ragazzi ultimo problema poi ho sistemaTO TUTTO,
<Rudj__> mi esce l'audio del mic in cassa
<Rudj__> direttamente
<krabador> Kuwabara, premi f10
<Kuwabara> sisi scritto e fatto, ho riavviato
<Kuwabara> ridà l'avviso di prima, quello del firmware durante l'avvio dell'os
<Kuwabara> non ricordo dove si andava a vedere per i log di avvio
<Kuwabara> che in caso lo copio
<krabador> Kuwabara, giusto per sapere, ti sei assicurato che avessi finito di dirti ?
<Rudj__> sto spippolando da mezz'ora con alsamixer ma nn trovo soluzione
<krabador> Kuwabara, con il tasto "e" da grub, la modifica non è permanente
<krabador> vale solo per la sessione che si sta per caricare
<krabador> in modo da poter poi andare a modificare permanentemente grub
<Kuwabara> si alla prima domanda, ok capito all'altra riga
<krabador> dal sistema operativo
<Kuwabara> ah ecco
<krabador> quindi , decisamente no alla prima domanda
<Kuwabara> beh f10 è per andare all'avvio
<Kuwabara> l'ho inteso così
<Kuwabara> lol
<Kuwabara> devo riavviare o posso modificare anche ora via gedit?
<krabador> Kuwabara, sudo leafpad /etc/default/grub
<Kuwabara> fatto
<krabador> Kuwabara, GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT
<krabador> falla diventare GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset"
<krabador> salvi
<krabador> sudo update-grub
<krabador> ed hai fatto
<Kuwabara> ok fatto tutto
<Kuwabara> prima di riavviare volevo controllare quell'altra cosa che ti dicevo
<Kuwabara> del messaggio che appare mentre carica il sistema operativo ma che appare pochi sec
<krabador> Kuwabara, adesso puoi iscrivere il portatile al liceo, visto che il bambino che è nato il giorno di fabbricazione del notebook, adesso fa il primo liceo
<Kuwabara> uhm forse deve far ancora la terza media
<Kuwabara> asd
<krabador> Kuwabara, l'hanno bocciato
<krabador> Kuwabara, riavvia, vai sempre con il tasto "e" dalla prima linea di grub, stavolta cancella quiet splash, premi f10
<krabador> vedi che cosa dice
<Rudj__> krab mi daresti una mano con qesto problema dell'audio per favore
<Rudj__> ?
<krabador> Rudj__, sudo apt-get install alsa-utils alsa-tools
<Rudj__> ce li ho già
<Rudj__> sto già spippolando su alsa mixer
<krabador> Rudj__, allora manda screenshot delle uscite, dopo aver selezionato la scheda giusta
<Rudj__> ho una scheda audio esterna ho dimenticato di dire
<krabador> Rudj__, se vuoi aiuto
<krabador> ti scordi un po' troppe cose
<krabador> che senza palla di vetro, non si possono sapere
<Rudj__> :)
<krabador> Rudj__, screenshot della schermata delle uscite, e screenshot della schermata delle entrate
<krabador> della scheda che usi, per favore
<Rudj2> ok dove li pasto gli ss?
<krabador> !image | Rudj2
<ubot-it> Rudj2: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Kuwabara> ha caricato senza mostrare il logo solito ma non ho ugualmente visto il messaggio
<Kuwabara> ah ha avviato in risoluzione minore
<Rudj2> http://imgur.com/FqOr8kZ,rLsCp1t
<krabador> Kuwabara, sudo apt-get linux-firmware linux-firmware-nonfree
<Kuwabara> ok, ah ha avviato in ris minore solo ora che ho tolto splash quiet cmq
<Kuwabara> gli altri avvii li ha fatti nella risoluzione solita, credo 1280x1024
<Rudj2> krabador, hai visto gli ss?
<Kuwabara> o 1024x, non ho controllato, cmq è 17 pollici lo schermo
<krabador> Rudj2, uno ne hai mandato
<Rudj2> è una galley
<Rudj2> sopra C'È FIRST IMAGE SECOND IMAGE
<Rudj2> sry 4 caps
<krabador> Rudj2, azzera il volume del microfono nella sezione playback
<krabador> e non hai piu' il loopback
<Rudj2> lawl
<Rudj2> com'era per salvare le modifiche alsa? alsastore?
<krabador> Rudj2, anche premere esc
<krabador> salva ed esce
<Rudj2> ma solo per questa sessione? o sopravvive al reboot?
<krabador> Rudj2, sopravvive
<Kuwabara> ok presi
<krabador> Kuwabara, dpkg -l | grep firmware
<krabador> !pastebin | Kuwabara
<ubot-it> Kuwabara: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Rudj2> ok grazie 1000 @krabador
<gabriele> buonasera, come faccio ad evitare che le mia cartelle utilizzino "nautilus" ? Uso xfce e thunar di default, ma non capisco perchè il sistema debba far uso pure di nautilus
<krabador> Rudj2, prego
<Rudj2> gabriele purgalo
<Rudj2> se nn ti serve
<Kuwabara> -L giusto? che qui L o I nn si capiscono
<krabador> gabriele, con la cache mime
<krabador> Kuwabara, elle minuscola
<gabriele> Rudj2: ho notato che alcuni programma come "transmission" o "dropbox" nell'esplorazione dei file fanno uso di nautilus, crea problemi purgarlo?
<gabriele> krabador: che intendi?
<krabador> gabriele, http://docs.xfce.org/xfce/exo/preferred-applications
<Rudj2> su lubuntu l'ho purgato e non ho avuto problemi con dbox, nel caso comunque fai una prova poi rimetterlo è un attimo
<gabriele> krabador: ho già utilizzato questo metodo
<gabriele> krabador: ma comunque continuano a far uso di nautilus quei programmi
<akis24> gabriele: e chi ha installato nautilus ?
<gabriele> akis24: era già nel sistema
<gabriele> Rudj2: come lo purgo?
<Rudj2> sudo apt-get autoremove --purge nautilus nautilus-sendto nautilus-sendto-empathy nautilus-share
<akis24> gabriele: non è installato di dafault nautilus su xfce
<akis24> default*
<gabriele> akis24: io non ho installato nulla a riguardo, forse alcuni programmi lo hanno richiamato
<krabador> gabriele, sudo gedit /usr/share/applications/mimeinfo.cache
<krabador> cerchi nautilius ovunque, lo togli, assicurandoti che ci sia qualcosa che compia l'azione, salvi
<gabriele> krabador: guarda tu stesso, alcuni hanno un'alternativa, altri no, che faccio? http://paste.ubuntu.com/8541462/
<krabador> molto semplicemente , cerca nautilus con la funzione trova
<krabador> gabriele, metti il filemanager che vuoi
<gabriele> krabador: si, siamo d'accordo, dico, le varie stringhe che trovo cercando "nautilus", alcune accanto a nautilus hanno "thunar" altre no, tipo questa: x-content/unix-software=nautilus-autorun-software.desktop;
<krabador> ci metti quello che vuoi li
<krabador> se non ricordo male a te da fastidio che si usi nautilus, no?
<RedMellow> Buona sera! Come posso risolvere il problema che Xubuntu non riesce a installare i driver della mia stampante? grazie :)
<gabriele> krabador: si, e questa riga andrebbe così modificata? x-content/unix-software=nautilus-autorun-software.desktop; ----> x-content/unix-software=thunar-autorun-software.desktop?=
<krabador> gabriele, deve essere un .desktop presente in /usr/share/applications
<guest_8533> rieccomi
<guest_8533> son kuwabara, ero andato in cucina
<guest_8533> mentre c'ero son entrato da linux, incollo http://paste.ubuntu.com/8541424/
<RedMellow> che animale è il kuwabara
<RedMellow> scherzo... kuwabara :) sono solo in attesa di risolvere un bel problema
<guest_8533> homo tamarrus dalla spada di luce alimentata a ki
<guest_8533> asd
<guest_8533> conosci yu yu hakusho? è un personaggio di quel manga
<RedMellow> se parli con me... non conosco sorry
<guest_8533> caaaaapito
<RedMellow> quanti operatori ci sono qui secondo voi? meno male che ci sono ma... devo risolvere in qualche modo...
<krabador> guest_8533 / kuwabara, qui per favore, #ubuntu-it-chat non è per assistenza
<guest_8533> lo so e me ne sono accorto solo dopo
<RedMellow> krabador potrei chiedere a te ?
<guest_8533> nn avevo fato caso al chan prima
<gabriele> krabador: d'accordo, grazie, provo subito
<krabador> gabriele, di niente
<guest_8533> cmq devo riavviare, leggo la risposta al link da lì intanto
<krabador> RedMellow, no, io sto andando via
<guest_8533> riavvo
<RedMellow> qualche altro peratore please??
<akis24> !chiedi | RedMellow
<ubot-it> RedMellow: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<RedMellow> operatore
<RedMellow> akis24 avevo chiesto appena entrato infatti....
<RedMellow> comunque il prob è questo: xubuntu non termina l'installazione dei driver per la mia stampante
<akis24> RedMellow: e ma chi entra dopo mica legge quello che hai scritto prima
<RedMellow> e hai ragione akis24
<akis24> RedMellow: versione di xubuntu ? modello stampante ?
<RedMellow> ehm... dove leggo la versione please? ^^
<akis24> RedMellow: saprai che stampante hai comprato ...
<RedMellow> stampante Epson  Stylus SX420W
<RedMellow> chiedevo come leggere la versione di xubuntu
<akis24> RedMellow:  da terminale  lsb_release -d
<RedMellow> grazie
<RedMellow> 13.10
<RedMellow> sto scaricando la 14 ma ci mette ancora 37 minuti
<RedMellow> è influente?
<akis24> RedMellow: hai installata la 13.10 ?  oppure devi installare la 14.04 ?
<Kuwabara> uh i primi riavvii mi davan schermo con risoluzione normale, ora ne ho una da 640x480
<Kuwabara> pensavo dipendesse dall'aver tolto spash quiet andando con 'e' dal grub per la prova precedente ma ora riavviando è di nuovo a 640x480
<Kuwabara> ed è l'unica risoluzione disponibile se vado sulle impostazioni del monitor
<RedMellow> akis24 ho la 13.10 sto scaricando la 14.04
<akis24> RedMellow:  dai un occhiata qui intanto  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner
<RedMellow> ok
<RedMellow> akis24 vedo che la mia Stylus non c'è nell'elenco.... è un brutto segno... però ho il disco, che xubuntu non legge
<akis24> RedMellow: ovviamente suppongo sia i driver per windows e non vengono letti
<RedMellow> intendi il disco?
<RedMellow> cmq sia... spero di risolvere, sarebbe un guaio non poterla installare
<akis24> RedMellow:  i driver sono qui  http://download.ebz.epson.net/dsc/search/01/search/searchModule
<akis24> RedMellow: sia per la stampante che scanner
<RedMellow> avevo già controllato ma non c'è driver pr xubuntu
<RedMellow> cioè per linux
<RedMellow> sono fregato? non c'è un altro modo? Magari tramite terminale?
<akis24> RedMellow:  ci sono eccome...  sei tu che non segui bene   epson-inkjet-printer-escpr_1.4.3-1lsb3.2_amd64.deb
<akis24> RedMellow:  http://download.ebz.epson.net/dsc/du/02/DriverDownloadInfo.do?LG2=IT&CN2=&DSCMI=32235&DSCCHK=29d7f61c6380a938b174f220bad8696a1682cd3f  e scaricati quelli adatti alla tua distro se 32 o 64 bit
<RedMellow> sicuramente no seguo bene, nella mia ricerca non mi da nulla, ora con la tua stringa come lavoro?
<RedMellow> e quindi che ci faccio? :D io impazzisco di fronte a una schermata del genere
<RedMellow> ah ok ci sto arrivando
<akis24> RedMellow: li scarichi e installi con gdebi essendo dei file .deb  ti basta cliccarci sopra una volta scaricati
<RedMellow> sto scaricando grazie! ma come hai fatto a trovarli?
<RedMellow> ....
<RedMellow> 1 ora??????!!!
<akis24> RedMellow:  cercandoli ..
<RedMellow> eh... bella a dirsi io mi ero bloccato alla ricerca in cui la pagina della Epson non mi dava nulla... cmq sto scaricando spero di farcela... sei qui in giro dopo?
<akis24> RedMellow: forse perche' stai scaricando altra roba ma bastano pochi secondi
<akis24> RedMellow: dipende ma tu chiedi casomai se qualcuno legge e sa' ti aiuta
<RedMellow> grazie! ;)
<akis24> di nulla
<RedMellow> una volta scaricati basterà avviare un exe?
<akis24> RedMellow: tu cliccaci sopra e si installeranno ..non sono .exe ma .deb adattiper ubuntu xubuntu ecc
<RedMellow> thanks
<akis24> RedMellow: qui scarichi i driver per lo scanner anche http://download.ebz.epson.net/dsc/du/02/DriverDownloadInfo.do?LG2=IT&CN2=&DSCMI=31834&DSCCHK=4bc5f5f95dbc3257d6f687c23cf2113961887ccb
<RedMellow> sei preziosissimo grazie!!
<RedMellow> akis24... e tra tutti quei .deb qual'è quello adatto al mio scanner? 0.o
<akis24> RedMellow:  se hai la 64 bit  iscan_2.30.0-1~usb0.1.ltdl7_amd64.deb  se hai la 32 bit iscan_2.30.0-1~usb0.1.ltdl7_i386.deb
<RedMellow> grazie! come fai a distinguerli?
<akis24> RedMellow: 380 = 32 bit   amd64 = 64 bit
<akis24> 386^
<akis24> 386*
<RedMellow> cherrobè?
<akis24> RedMellow: se leggi i file capirai alla fine cosa leggi ?
<RedMellow> veramente no... ad esempio non so cosa sia questo: usb0.1.ltdl7
<RedMellow> per me queste stringhe sono sconosciute
<akis24> RedMellow:  i386.deb =  adatto per 32 bit    |   amd64.deb  adatto alla 64 bit
<RedMellow> fino a lì ci arrivavo :) prima hai scritto iscan_386... sarebbe questo? per me non ha alcun senso purtroppo 2.30.0-1~usb0.1.ltdl7_i386.deb
<RedMellow> cmq sono felice di aver risolto un grazie mille!!!
<akis24> RedMellow: di nulla  leggi qualche guidasuk wiki di ubuntu e capirari tante cose
<akis24> sul*
<RedMellow> thanks!!
<RedMellow> lascio!! Grazie ancora e buona serata akis24!!
<akis24> di nulla
<RedMellow> Buona sera - di nuovo - vorrei approfittare per risolvere il problema di Skype, non mi si apre
<RedMellow> da un bel po'
<jester-> RedMellow: installato come
<RedMellow> non ne ho idea
<jester-> RedMellow: apri un terminale
<RedMellow> e poi?
<jester-> skype e enter
<RedMellow> opk mi si è aperta la schermata dell'account
<jester-> allora è l'icona farlocca
<RedMellow> cioè?
<jester-> RedMellow: lanciandolo da icona non si apre?
<RedMellow> da doveunque lo lanci non si apre
<RedMellow> neanche dal menu delle applicazioni
<jester-> <RedMellow> opk mi si è aperta la schermata dell'account
<jester-> RedMellow: deduci che da terminale si apre
<RedMellow> t'ho capito adesso... il problema però è che anche se metto i dati esatti - controllati e ricontrollati mille volte - non mi fa accedere a skype
<RedMellow> rimango fuori
<jester-> RedMellow: rm -r .Skype
<RedMellow> ok
<jester-> e riprova
<RedMellow> nada
<jester-> dpkg -l | grep skype  risposta nel pastebin
<jester-> !paste | RedMellow
<ubot-it> RedMellow: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<RedMellow> non ho capito una mazza -.-
<RedMellow> ho aperto il link
<jester-> leggi sopra
<Kuwabara> ragazzi dovrei penso aver risolto
<RedMellow> incollo quale testo? quello di risposta nel terminale?
<Kuwabara> solo che non so come si toglie nomodeset
<jester-> Kuwabara: perché lo devi levare?
<Kuwabara> perchè son riuscito a installare nouveau e voglio vedere se ora si avvia senza far l'effetto rompipalle da tv analogica con schermo bianco che nn si vede
<Kuwabara> e perchè sto fisso a 640x480 senza possibilità di cambiare risoluzione
<Kuwabara> l'avevo aggiunto perchè nn riuscivo manco a instlalare la distro visto che si vedeva malissimo tutto quanto
<jester-> Kuwabara: che centra nomodeset
<jester-> è il driver video disolito
<Kuwabara> [    0.000000] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-3.13.0-37-generic root=UUID=5fac29a2-ba85-45b5-b8c7-9896c349eaad ro quiet splash nomodeset vt.handoff=7
<Kuwabara> spe ora ti scrivo il comando che ho messo
<RedMellow> il terminale cmq non mi da rispsosta alcuna
<Kuwabara> dmesg | grep -i 'command line'
<Kuwabara> e dava quello
<jester-> Kuwabara: dmesg è un log. che scheda video ha il pc
<Kuwabara> una veccha nvidia
<Kuwabara> geforce go5600
<Kuwabara> è un portatile di tipo 12 anni fa
<Kuwabara> che sto un po' riesumando
<jester-> dpkg -l | grep skype   non da risposta?
<jester-> come dire che non è instalato
<RedMellow> provo
<jester-> Kuwabara: con nvidia nomodeset evita casini, che driver hai installato
<Kuwabara> solo nouveau
<Kuwabara> l'ho installato poche ore fa
<jester-> Kuwabara: il nuvò c'è di serie
<jester-> Kuwabara: va in driver aggiuntivi e vedi se c'è un invidia da abilitare
<RedMellow> jester ho fatto il paste! cioè ho incollato dove dicevi
<jester-> Kuwabara: come dire che nouveau non c'era ?
<RedMellow> !paste | RedMellow
<ubot-it> RedMellow, please see my private message
<Kuwabara> dice che c'è nvidia legacy binary driver
<Kuwabara> e server x di x-org - driver epr display nouveau
<Kuwabara> e selezionato il secondo
<RedMellow> jester con il segno - o senza
<jester-> Kuwabara: quale è attivo
<RedMellow> ho mandato il testo
<jester-> RedMellow: se mi dai il link alla pagina lo vedo
<Kuwabara> il pallino è nel secondo
<jester-> Kuwabara: cioè?
<Kuwabara> nouveau
<Kuwabara> l'ho pure scritto per secondo
<RedMellow> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8542010/
<jester-> Kuwabara: abilta il nvidia testato consigliato
<Kuwabara> che ho preso proprio perchè non mi andava il monitor oltre il 640x480
<Kuwabara> ok riprovo con quello
<jester-> RedMellow:  apt-cache policy synaptic
<RedMellow> ok e ora?
<jester-> fa vedere nel pste
<jester-> paste
<jester-> Kuwabara: suppongo che hai un video altrettanto obsoleto
<RedMellow> ho incollato e cliccato paste
<RedMellow> qui c'è il link http://paste.ubuntu.com/8542036/
<jester-> ce se non iterrogabile mette una risoluzione minkima
<Kuwabara> si, è un portatile di 12 anni fa che sto riesumando con l'ultimo lubuntu
<jester-> minima*
<jester-> abilita il driver e riavvia
<Kuwabara> si è in fase di abilitazione
<jester-> se cè ancora risoluzione bassa vedi se avvia nvidia-settings
<RedMellow01> Scusa sono uscito per sbaglio
<jester-> RedMellow01: 12.04'
<jester-> ?
<RedMellow01> eh... ho chiuso per sbaglio... hai letto la risposta?
<jester-> RedMellow01: si hai una versione meno della 14.04
<RedMellow01> ah ok
<RedMellow01> domani allora installo la 14.04
<jester-> RedMellow01: mipare che microsft voglia un account homail
<RedMellow01> sarà difficile? mi rovina qualcosa?
<jester-> RedMellow01: fatti un account mail e prova
<RedMellow01> in microsoft me lo apre con gmail
<jester-> RedMellow01:  da 12.04 a 14.04 dovrebbe fare avanzamento diretto il gestore aggiornamenti
<RedMellow01> ma sarà difficile passare alla nuova versione?
<jester-> RedMellow01: hai connessone buona?
<RedMellow01> abbastanza
<jester-> RedMellow01: proverei a fare un account hotmail, questa di gimail mi è nuova
<RedMellow01> vabbeh ok farò... grazie!! cmq... passare alla nuov versione 14.04 è difficile?
<jester-> RedMellow01: se hai ubuntu e non un tarocco l'avanzamento lo fai tda gestore aggiornamenti ma se hai messo ppa lascia perdere
<RedMellow01> ho xubuntu non credo sia tarocco... me l'ha installato un amico che ne sa molto
<jester-> RedMellow01: dovrebbe chiedere se vuoi avanzare anche avviando la live
<jester-> dovrebbe
<RedMellow01> ma non fa
<RedMellow01> domani o lunedì provo
<RedMellow01> grazie ancora!!
<RedMellow01> bye!!
<Kuwabara> rieccomi, ho riavviato e sembra esser a 1280x1024
<jester-> bene quindi a posto?
<Desperado> Salve a tutti, c'è qualcuno a quest'ora, un anima pia nel sabato notte? :P
<krabador> e in emilia, c'è qualcuno ?
<Desperado> beh siamo in due :)
<Desperado> magari tu su grub sei ferrato
<krabador> no, sono a ferrara
<krabador> che è successo a grub ?
<Desperado> ma ho 2 ubuntu installati sullo stesso pc, ma su due diversi HD, volevo avviarli entrambi ma non riesco. se ne avvia solo uno l'altro se seleziono la voce nel grub il pc si riavvia e basta
<krabador> mordor?
<Desperado> si, ho ripristinato il sistema di oggi ma nonostante dalla live reinstallo non funziona, eri qui oggi :)
<krabador> sudo fdisk -l , con tutti e 2 i dischi attaccati
<Desperado> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8542400/
<Desperado> sda è quello principale e quello che si avvia normalmente
<Desperado> sdb è un hd usb e non parte nonostante sia riconosciuto da grub e su altri pc si avvia normalmente
<krabador> imposta /dev/sdb come primo disco di boot, ed installa grub li
<Desperado> nobn rischio che poi non parta sda? poi grub è anche installato su sd
<Desperado> sdb
<krabador> grub sei intsallato nella periferica che parte in boot, ed al momento dell'installazione sono connesse tutte le periferiche con sistemi operativi, li vede e crea le voci
<krabador> il fatto che non parta l'os in /dev/sdb, usb , deve dargli qualche problema per via del disco usb
<krabador> munisciti di un supporto di installazione, e fai queste prove da sessione live
<Desperado> infatti perché la voce c'è lo vede, il disco si avvia in modo corretto perchè ho provato su un altro pc. a qesto punto è il grub che non lo digerisce. posso provare la contrario e vedere se parte
<Desperado> come disisntallo grub dall mbr del disco fisso? così che poi o lo reinstallo su sdb oppure parte da solo essendoci già ed essedo l'unico bootloader
<jester-> Desperado: grub lo puoi avere su piu hd, conta il disco che parte al boot e su cui è installato
<Kuwabara> rieccomi, stavo chiudendo tutto
<Kuwabara> ho sistemato sia grafica che wifi
<jester-> Desperado: il disco usb è alimentato o prense la scossa dalla usb
<krabador> non importa quanti ce ne siano, l'importante che quello installato nel disco settato in boot sia al corrente di tutti i sistemi
<Kuwabara> wifi lo odio XD
<krabador> Kuwabara, odia la roba ultradecennale, non il wifi
<Kuwabara> il problema del wifi è che è impostato a dhcp manuale e mac adress
<Desperado> dunque è alimentato da usb, però funziona su altri pc non ha problemi ad avviarsi
<Kuwabara> quindi andava impostato così e nn ricordavo bene gli indirizzi XD
<Kuwabara> specie che dovevo usare driver per un antenna wifi esterna ovviamente
<Kuwabara> cmq risolto tutto benomale
<jester-> Desperado: è li il problema: la usb del pc non ce le fa
<Desperado> infatti, dico io parte l'HD sda e vede l'altro OS, lo seleziono ma non parte e il pc si riavvia. Non lo vedesse potrei capire ma invece. Poi provo ad avviare da USB dal disco per avviarlo dal suo grub ma invece di partire vedo lo stesso il grub di sda  e son a punto a capo
<Kuwabara> ora volevo vedere l'accelerazione 3d se funge bene con qualche giochettino scemo, che dovrebbe essere attiva
<jester-> è poi il difetto dei dischi usb non alimentati
<jester-> Kuwabara: con la tua scheda è gia buona che è andata a posto la risoluzione
<Desperado> dici sia quello il problema? non sono convinto smebra un problema di grub
<Kuwabara> ovvio jester, è giusto per completezza di prove, mica devo farci girare crysis, ma se l'accelerazione 3d è attiva meglio ancora :p
<jester-> Desperado: è noto problema tanto è vero che non li fanno piu, avevano cercato di ovviare con 2 prese usb senza successo
<krabador> Desperado, attaccare un disco "contenitore" a sistema operativo già avviato, vuole un regime d'alimentazione diverso da quello che serve per far partire un sistema operativo al suo interno
<jester-> Kuwabara: glxinfo | grep rendering
<Kuwabara> direct rendering: yes
<Kuwabara> col yes rosso
<krabador> hai un yes bolscevico
<Desperado> provo a fare un DD dall'hd ad una usb, provo subito a vedere se risolve e nel caso come sospetto non è l'HD il problema (su altro pc funziona, solo perché non è resente altro sistema con grub)
<krabador> Desperado, ha un'altro alimentatore
<jester-> Kuwabara: quindi il 3d c'è poi con qualla scheda farà quello che puo
<jester-> Desperado: forse risolvi se lo attacchi a un hub usb alimentato
<krabador> è di quelli da 2,5 con box ?
<jester-> se  poi lo hai attaccato a una usb1 ciu ninèta
<jester-> ciau
<Desperado> rieccomi
<Desperado> ho appena finito di copiare l'hd, o meglio l'immagine del sistema sulla chiavetta, provato ma non parte come sopra.
<Kuwabara> ragazzi stacco, vado a nanna, grazie di tutto
<jester-> Desperado: il problema sta nella usb
<krabador> "provato" , cosa ?
<Kuwabara> tanto lo so che domani lo scassserò ahah .D
<jester-> è evidente
<Kuwabara> bye :p
<krabador> Kuwabara, ciao
<Desperado> cioè prima era l'hd ora la usb? mi pare un disegno astrale di sfiga atomico
<Desperado> ho provato a riavviare, il grub come sopra vede i sistemi ma non avvia quello su usb (sdb1)
<jester-> Desperado: non era l'hd ma la usb che non riesce ad alimentare i ldisco
<Desperado> per me è grub, si perde di vista qualche impostazione o altro da settare. Qualcuno ha provato a farlo?
<Desperado> e ora per alimentare una usb non ce la fa?
<jester-> Desperado: se poi hanche con normale usb non va presumo che sia una usb1 o che sia ciucca
<jester-> Desperado: no che non ce la fa
<krabador> <krabador> Desperado, attaccare un disco "contenitore" a sistema operativo già avviato, vuole un regime d'alimentazione diverso da quello che serve per far partire un sistema operativo al suo interno
<jester-> e magari hai un alimentatore da pochi wat
<krabador> se non hai un alimentatore sufficientemente potente
<Desperado> invece le live si avviano?
<krabador> Desperado, confondi le cose
<Desperado> posso provare un altra cosa, scommettiamo che, se piallo l'hd o lo tolgo e avvio da usb questa perché non vede altri grub parte?
<Desperado> nel caso cosa sarebbe?
<krabador> live in usb o in dvd, non vogliono lo stesso regime di corrente che vuole un hd, per mandare un sistema in boot
<Desperado> son sicuro, ho fatto un po di debug e di considerazioni e prove prima di chiedere. solo non so come possa succedere
<jester-> Desperado: la nonna ha 102 anni, la pelle corrucciata e in discoteca sviene
<Desperado> usb ovvio
<Desperado> jester non capisco
<krabador> ciao Desperado saluta casadei
<jester-> Desperado: se poi ritieni che sia altro, quando hai risolto faccelo sapere che prendiamo nota a benficio del futuro
<Desperado> ovvio che si, penso solo che un aiuto velocizerebbe il mio individuare il problema.
<Desperado> ma vedo che forse non vi fidate, nel senso ho questa impressione
<jester-> Desperado: è il pc che necessita di aiuto non tu
<Desperado> ahahah XD questo mi rincuorerebbe almeno non son totalmente diventato scemo, però volevo specificare che non velvo farvi perdere con supposizioni campate in aria ecco
<jester-> Desperado: se lo attacchi a un hub usb alementaot che di conseguenza lo alimenta  di piu vedi che forse risolvi
<jester-> Desperado: 2 + 2 fa sempre 4
<jester-> Desperado: altro problema il filesystem è ciucco, altro ancora è ciucco tutto il disco
<krabador> Desperado, infatti fa un bel fsck /dev/sdxx , dopo averlo inserito a sistema operativo a caldo
<jester-> un e2fsck -c ancora meglio
<Desperado> purtroppo non ho a portata di mano un hub alimentato
<Desperado> il disco funziona, boota bene su altri pc, farò cmq un controllo al disco
<krabador> Desperado, il fatto che tu non abbia un hub alimentato, non vuol dire che hai ragione
<krabador> e stai completamente trascurando il fatto che i pc ne' sono tutti uguali, ne' hanno alimentatori uguali
<jester-> Desperado:  gli altri pc alimentano meglio
<jester-> mi pare logico. se parte su altri pc il problema non è nel il disco ne il sistema installato
<jester-> ma il pc
<Desperado> non ho mai detto non ho un HUB= ho ragione, solo non lo ho per fare quella prova
<Desperado> solo se partono da usb altri sistemi live o tools linux-based mi pare strano sia un problema delle porte usb o dell'alimentazione del pc. Forse perhcé le altre usb non hanno grub er avviarsi
<Desperado> il dubbio mi rimane ecco, son qui per un parere mica dico di no solo non son convinto e cerco di far tutte le prove, avessi l'hub la farei al volo quella prova
#ubuntu-it 2014-10-12
<krabador> Desperado, continuare a girare intorno ad un dubbio senza provare, non è molto costruttivo
<Desperado> vado a comprare un hub a quest'ora :P cercavo altre vie per poi provare quella quando posso. ma non posso perder tempo e lasciare li, ottimizzo il tempo
<jester-> le vie del signore sono infinite, a trovarle
<jester-> Desperado: un hub usb alimentato costa quasi quanto un hd da un tera
<jester-> hd te li tirano dietro
<Desperado> fortunato te che te li tirano ehehe
<Desperado> stiamo perdendo di vista l'obbiettivo, risolvere un avvio di un pc. non fare shopping :P
<krabador> Desperado, stai perdendo di vista che se il problema è strutturale, l'avvio non lo risolvi
<jester-> Desperado: sei fra le 40 e 50 cocozze per un interno
<jester-> di un hub aliementato spendi 30
<Desperado> son tornato, ho provao a creare un chainload fra i due grub. Vi chiedo se è normale che grub all'avvio non riconosca il disco o chiavetta usb, è normale? cercado di modificare al volo le voci di grub non mi completa con il secondo disco ma solo con il primo hd0 e nient'altro
<guest_52578> Installare file.hs
<guest_67400> Salve a tutti vorrei un informazione... Possiedo Ubuntu 12.04.5 LTS e vorrei aggiornare al 14.04 LTS ma possiedo un solo GB di RAM... SI potrebbe fare?
<shez_> boungiorno a tutti
<shez_> buongiorno a tutti
<shez_> :)
<shez_> dove prosso trovare della documentazione per l'installazione e configurazione di openvpn?
<shez_> dove prosso trovare della documentazione per l'installazione e configurazione di openvpn?
<akis24> giorno
<cybernova> shez_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenVPN
<shez_> cybernova, grazie
<shez_> cybernova, non trovo una cartella indicata nella guida come posso fare?
<cybernova> shez_, quale?
<shez_> cybernova, /usr/share/doc/openvpn/examples/easy-rsa/2.0/*
<cybernova> shez_, ls /usr/share/doc/openvpn/examples/easy-rsa
<cybernova> !paste | shez_
<ubot-it> shez_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<shez_> cybernova, http://pastebin.com/CK84xUH2
<cybernova> shez_, ma hai installato i pacchetti?
<shez_> si, quelli richiesti in guida
<shez_> cybernova, si, quelli richiesti in guida
<cybernova> shez_, ls  /usr/share/doc/openvpn/examples/easy-rsa
<cybernova> shez_, no scusa, è quella di prima
<cybernova> shez_, segui questa: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/openvpn.html
<cybernova> shez_, quella è possibile che sia molto datata
<shez_> nella cartella exaple trovo le seguenti cartelle: http://pastebin.com/tSanStCB
<shez_> cybernova, nella cartella exaple trovo le seguenti cartelle: http://pastebin.com/tSanStCB
<shez_> cybernova, è quella che usavo qundo ho iniziato ma indica sempre la stessa cartella che io no ho
<shez_> *quando
<cybernova> shez_, si infatti ho visto...
<shez_> cyebrnova, sai che file c'erano in quella cartella?
<shez_> cybernova in internet ho trovato un elenco di file ma non sono uguali ha quelli che ho io, probabilmente ho una verzione aggiornata di openvpn?
<cybernova> shez_, no, non ne ho idea, a questo punto mi viene da pensare che anche quella guida sia datata
<cybernova> shez_, si potrebbe essere che nelle nuove versioni le cose siano diverse
<shez_> cybernova, come posso fare?
<cybernova> shez_, hai ubuntu 14.04?
<shez_> cybernova, si
<cybernova> shez_, allora possiamo provare a installare la versione per la 12.04
<cybernova> shez_, per prima cosa dai un sudo apt-get purge openvpn da terminale
<shez_> cybernova, recentemente ci sono stati degli aggiornamenti al protocollo ssl pensi che sia affidabile avere una versione vecchia del pacchetto?
<cybernova> shez_, si perchè il pacchetto ssl è una dipendenza di openvpn e non centra nulla con la sua versione
<shez_> come faccio a prendere il vacchio pacchetto?
<cybernova> shez_, una volta dato il purge dell'altro, lo scarichi da qua: http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/openvpn
<cybernova> shez_, e poi lo installi con sudo dpkg -i
<shez_> cybernova, stessa cosa per il pacchetto bridge-utils
<shez_> ?
<cybernova> shez_, bridge-utils pare non serva con la guida per la 12.04
<cybernova> shez_, quindi in teoria potresti anche rimuoverlo
<cybernova> shez_, ma per sicurezza lascialo
<shez_> gia fatto, ma come mai per la 14.04 invece serve?
<cybernova> shez_, la guida principale è molto vecchia, per ubuntu 8.04 ho visto, la seconda che ti ho dato è l'ultima aggiornata
<shez_> ma sulla guida più aggiornata richiede di installare anche il pacchetto bridge-utils
<shez_> cybernova, ho dei dubbi che il vecchio pacchetto possa funzionare sulla 14.04
<cybernova> shez_, sul server si
<shez_> cybernova, sul server?
<cybernova> shez_, si, per configurazioni avanzate
<shez_> cybernova, ok proviamo....
<cybernova> shez_, a che punto sei arrivato?
<shez_> cybernova, sto scaricando il vecchio pacchetto
<shez_> cybernova, ok fatto
<cybernova> shez_, installato?
<shez_> dovrei avere la cartella adesso?
<cybernova> shez_, vediamo, ls /usr/share/doc/openvpn/examples/easy-rsa/2.0/
<shez_> cybernova, ora si
<shez_> cybernova, grazie provo ad andare avanti da solo.
<cybernova> shez_, ok ora puoi proseguire con la guida per la 12.04, un'altra cosa: per evitare che il pacchetto openvpn venga aggiornato dal sistema devi lockarlo: sudo apt-mark hold openvpn
<shez_> cybernova, come faccio se in un secondo tempo lo volessi aggiornare?
<cybernova> shez_, devi dare: sudo apt-mark unhold openvpn
<cybernova> shez_, così te lo sblocca e te lo può aggiornare
<shez_> cybernova, ok grazie
<cybernova> shez_, prego
<Panaclerio_> ciao a tutti, volevo aggiornare dalla 12.04 alla 14.04, ma mi dice di aggiornare ad una versione precedente, come posso fare?
<akis24> Panaclerio: e non puoi fare salti di versione .. sarebbe consigliabile installare da zero comunque
<akis24> Panaclerio: anche se è strano la 12.04 LTS dovrebbe farti avanzare alla 14.04 LTS
<cristian_c> Panaclerio_, hai controllato le impostazioni del gestore aggiornamenti?
<Panaclerio_> akis, ma scaricando la 14.04, posso mantenere i programmi e  home aggiornando il resto?
<akis24> Panaclerio: si certo  comunque come detto da cristian_c  guarda sul gestore aggiornamenti come è impostato ..
<Panaclerio_> akis24, cristian_c  ma non vedo niente di strano sul gestore
<akis24> Panaclerio: clicca su impostazioni del gestore aggiornamenti e posta uno screeenù
<akis24> screen *
<akis24> !image | Panaclerio
<ubot-it> Panaclerio: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> Panaclerio_, non hai impostato nulla?
<cristian_c> Panaclerio_, l'opzione com'è impostata?
<Panaclerio_> cristian_c, ora mi farebbe passare alla 12.10
<cristian_c> Panaclerio_, e parlo dell'opzione 'Notificare nuove versioni di ubuntu'
<cristian_c> Panaclerio_, riporta esattamente
<Panaclerio_> avevo per le versioni LTS, ora ho messo per qualsiasi versione ed è uscita la 12.10
<akis24> Panaclerio:  lascia solo versioni LTS
<cristian_c> Panaclerio_, eh, ascolta akis24
<Panaclerio_> rimesso LTS
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> ah, ok
<Panaclerio_> mi trova la 14.04.01
<cristian_c> lol
<akis24> eh
<yoBPxE> \o/
<Panaclerio_> si è bloccato come al solito
<yoBPxE> Panaclerio_, prova a cambiare server
<akis24> Panaclerio: comunque prima di aggiornare dai sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<yoBPxE> (a meno che tu non abbia monti di ppa)
<cristian_c> lol
<Panaclerio_> yoBPxE, provo a toglierli
<yoBPxE> ah ah
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> !ppa-purge | Panaclerio_
<ubot-it> Panaclerio_: Per disabilitare una PPA dai tuoi sorgenti e ripristinare i pacchetti di default di Ubuntu, installare ppa-purge e utilizzare il comando: sudo ppa-purge ppa: <repository-name> / <subdirectory> - Per ulteriori informazioni, vedere http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<cristian_c> Panaclerio_, utilizza questo programma
<cristian_c> Panaclerio, sudo apt-get install ppa-purge
<Panaclerio> cristian_c, akis24 niente da fare mi sa che devo installarla la 14.04. Dopo aver scaricato, cosa mi consigliate di fare per non perdere i dati.
<Panaclerio> ?
<cristian_c> Panaclerio, hai fatto ciò che ti è stato detto?
<Panaclerio> si, ma non avanza comunque
<cristian_c> Panaclerio, quindi i comandi sono stati eseguiti con successo?
<Panaclerio> si, ma quando avanza ho sempre lo stesso problema
<cristian_c> Panaclerio, ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<cristian_c> Panaclerio, posta il risultato su pastebin
<Panaclerio> cristian_c, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8545081/
<cristian_c> Panaclerio, sei ancora pieno di ppa
<cristian_c> uno aaddirittura di oneiric
<cristian_c> e altri unstable
<cristian_c> Panaclerio, e mica li hai purgati
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> Panaclerio, hai fatto ciò che ti è stato detto?
<cristian_c> <Panaclerio> si, ma non avanza comunque
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> Panaclerio, quindi i comandi sono stati eseguiti con successo?
<cristian_c> <Panaclerio> si, ma quando avanza ho sempre lo stesso problema
<Panaclerio> riprovo
<cristian_c> Panaclerio, e stavolta posta i risultati dei comandi su pastebin
<cristian_c> visto che non la racconti giusta
<macs> ciao a tutti
<macs> posso chiedere aiuto a qualcuno di voi?
<cybernova> !chiedi | macs
<ubot-it> macs: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<cristian_c> macs, eh, abbiamo visto come in #ubuntu ti hanno mandato di qua
<macs> ciao, ho reinstallato da capo ubuntu studio su un vecchio pc, ma, contrariamente alla prima installazione, questa volta non riesco a vedere il secondo hard disk
<cristian_c> macs, digita in un terminale: sudo fdisk -l
<macs> ho provato a seguire alcune guide, ma mi perdo
<cristian_c> macs, beh, se segui guide esterne, è facile che ti perdi
<Panaclerio> cristian_c, non se ne vanno....http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8545121/
<macs> sudo fdisk -l
<macs> scusate
<cristian_c> Panaclerio, cos'è crs.list?
<Panaclerio> cristian_c, bo
<cristian_c> Panaclerio, e poi mica li hai tolti i ppa
<Panaclerio> cristian_c, perchè?
<cristian_c> <ubot-it> Panaclerio_: Per disabilitare una PPA dai tuoi sorgenti e ripristinare i pacchetti di default di Ubuntu, installare ppa-purge e utilizzare il comando: sudo ppa-purge ppa: <repository-name> / <subdirectory> - Per ulteriori informazioni, vedere http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<cristian_c> Panaclerio, perché leggere fa male
<macs> fatto,
<Panaclerio> cristian_c, quando lo avrei dovuto leggere?
<cristian_c> !paste | macs
<ubot-it> macs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> Panaclerio, quando te lo si è postato
<cristian_c> è il messaggio di errore avrebbe dovuto farti capire che il comando non è andato a buon fine
<macs> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8545149/
<macs> giusto?
<cristian_c> macs, hai raid?
<macs> no
<cristian_c> macs, digita: lspci -k
<macs> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8545161/
<macs> cristian_c, nel reinstallare ubuntu ebbi problemi, che risolsi eliminando le partizioni del disco principale con Gparted-live
<macs> non so se puo essere indicativo
<cristian_c> macs, ls -l /dev/mapper
<cristian_c> macs, e sudo mount
<cristian_c> macs, infine cat /etc/fstab
<macs> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8545194/
<macs> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8545203/
<michele_> raga
<cristian_c> macs, digita anche: dmsetup ls
<michele_> raga ho installato sto coso sudo apt-get install compiz-plugins-extra
<michele_> ma i bottoni rimangono grigi
<michele_> come posso fare ad abilitarli
<macs> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8545213/
<cristian_c> macs, da dove hai preso il file fstab?
<cristian_c> michele_, quali bottoni?
<michele_> quelli degli effetti
<michele_> cioè praticamente tutti
<michele_> forse ho trovato
<michele_> in elenco plugin li passo a destra tutti?
<macs> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8545226/
<cristian_c> michele_, posta schermata, in caso di dubbi
<macs> cristian_c, che sarebbe?
<michele_> sto passando i plugin disabilitati a destra
<michele_> nella finestra plugin abilitati (compiz config)
<cristian_c> macs, sudo dmsetup ls
<macs> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8545231/
<michele_> qual'è il plugin di finestre tremolanti?
<cristian_c> macs, hai utilizzato lvm
<cristian_c> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gestore_logico_dei_volumi
<macs> cristian_c, no, non so nemmeno cos è
<cristian_c> beh, pare di sì, invece
<cristian_c> macs, ma non hai risposto alla domanda
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> macs, da dove hai preso il file fstab?
<macs> è quello che ti chiede in fase di installazione?
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> macs, spiegati
<cristian_c> macs, comunque, sì, lvm appare come opzione in fase di installazione
<macs> durante l' installazione ubuntu chiede di usare lvm?
<macs> vero?
<macs> allora penso proprio di si
<macs> cosa è il file fstab?
<cristian_c> macs, eh, quello hai fatto
<cristian_c> non si sa per quale motivo
<cristian_c> macs, http://caribou.kamikamamak.com/wp-content/uploads/sites/5/2012/10/crypted_install1.png
<macs> cristian_c, affermativo
<macs> è grave?
<cristian_c> macs, beh, non è che sia un buon segno
<cristian_c> macs, sicuro che non hai criptato la partizione?
<cristian_c> *il disco
<macs> cristian_c, era criptato nella precedente installazione
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> macs, il file fstab è quello che hai postato prima su pastebin
<cristian_c> !fstab | macs
<ubot-it> macs: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Fstab
<macs> cristian_c, è una cosa sulla quale posso intervenire?
<cristian_c> macs, intanto, hai la pasword per decriptarli?
<cristian_c> *password
<macs> cristian_c, si, immagino sia quella della precedente installazione
<cristian_c> macs, http://askubuntu.com/questions/63594/mount-encrypted-volumes-from-command-line
<cristian_c> macs, leggi con attenzione, se hai dubbi, posta sul forum
<macs> cristian_c, ok, grazie mille
<kumarrr> salve, devo capire come installare libgdata19... qualcuno che lo sa ?
<macs> cristian_c, tu hai individuato il secondo hard disk nel mio report?
<macs> cristian_c, è il vg-root da 161,5 GB?
<macs> *quello che non contiene una tabella delle partizioni valida?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<pingus81> ho un problema, improvvisamente mi è apparso riparazione software dal software center ed ora mi è sparito il software center e in impostazioni visualizzo le impostazioni di ubuntu touch
<pingus81> sparito anche ubuntu tweak, ho dovuto reinstallarlo
<pingus81> ho installato lmsensors, e keylock indicator
<pingus81> risolto, stranamente si erano installati alcuni paccheti riguardante proprio quella ... di ubuntu touch
<filtrello> Ciao ragazzi c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi con un hard disk esterno Mediacom 2.0.Era da un pò che non lo usavo e lo usavo sia su windows che su ubuntu e aveva sempre funzionato bene
<filtrello> Adesso o inserito la presa usb(è autoalimentato) e non lo riconosce ne su windows ne su ubuntu
<filtrello> ciao,c'è qualcuno in linea?
<enzotib> !nessuno | filtrello
<ubot-it> filtrello: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<enzotib> filtrello, a meno che non si sia allentato qualche cavo interno, s'è rotto
<filtrello> scusate ragazzi è che si era disconnesso e pensavo che il messaggio non fosse stato letto.
<filtrello> @enzotib grazie,anche io temevo il peggio.
<filtrello> è strano perchè quando inserisco la usb fa rumore e i dischi girano ma poi non lo vede
<jester-> filtrello: sa di hd andato ma non riprendere un autoalimentato
<akis24> sera
<filtrello> @jester grazie.Ne ho anche un altro,un western digital my passport da 1Tb(autoalimentato).Dici che mi devo preoccupare?
<jester-> filtrello: una problemi  degli autoalimentati è che laposta usb non ce la fa a tenerlo acceso
<filtrello> @jester grazie per i consigli.Ciao a tutti ragazzi,buona domenica
<elw0od> buongiorno
<elw0od> qualcuno mi chiarisce perchè non rileva la mia necessità di driver proprietari per la scheda nvidia?
<jester-> elw0od: hai doppia scheda?
<elw0od> si
<elw0od> ma i driver liberi sono caricati
<elw0od> i915,nouveau
<jester-> elw0od: installa invidia-prime
<jester-> e i 337 mi pare
<elw0od> molto bene, ora verifico, ho una 820m
<cristian_c> macs, che ti hanno risposto?
<jester-> che se fa il bravo lo portano a vedere la luna nel bosco
<elw0od> jester-: grazie, ho risolto o almeno credo, non sapevo ci fosse una configurazione dedicata, ora lavoro ocn l'audio P
<elw0od> jester-: mi suona solo a sinistra e male, ho millemila uscite
<jester-> elw0od: installa pavucontrol e usalo
<elw0od> jester-: anche con kubuntu va bene?
<jester-> elw0od: yess
<elw0od> jester-: nvidia funzioannate, tenkiu
<michele_> raga si puo diventrare utente root anche nell'interfaccia grafica?
<jester-> michele_: quale interfaccia
<michele_> quella di ubuntu
<michele_> devo copiare un file all'interno della cartella usr/share/programma
<jester-> michele_: ubuntu è il sistema non una interfaccia grafica
<michele_> ma non me lo fa fare
<jester-> michele_: basta aprire il filemanager da terminale con sudo
<michele_> come lo apro
<michele_> ?
<cristian_c> !sudo
<ubot-it> root è disabilitato di default su ubuntu,  usa sudo per eseguire i comandi testuali con i permessi di root http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Sudo - per i programmi con interfaccia grafica usa gksudo o kdesudo
<jester-> michele_: sudo nomefilemanager
<michele_> trovato! nautilus :D
<michele_> grazie
<michele_> c'è una chat di supporto per gimp?
<cristian_c> michele_, sì
<cristian_c> sia su irc.gimp.org che su freenode
<cristian_c> michele_, se vai sul sito di gimp, troverai l'elenco dei canali
<cristian_c> e le regole
<akis24> michele_:  http://docs.gimp.org/it/  qui hai tutto
<michele_> gimp non va in full screen
<michele_> credo sia un problema di programmazione
<michele_> perché a volte va e a volte no
<ferda> ciao a tutti
<shez_> ho avuto un problema durante l'aggiornamento della prima installazione di ubuntu 14.04, ho eseguito l'aggiornamento della versione non durante l'installazione ma tramite apt in fase succesiva, ho scaricato tutti i pacchetti poi mentre li installava si è spento il pc. Al successivo riavvio il sistema mi ha indicato alcuni messaggi di errore, è sussesso anche ad altri?
<ferda> posso chiedere qui per alcuni problemi con derivate di ubuntu? per laprecisione lubuntu
<ferda> shez_: a me è successo, non partiva piu il pc, sono entrato in recovery è ho sistemato con dpkg
<shez_> ferda, hai installato e poi aggiornato tramite apt la prima installazione?
<shez_> ferda, intendo se hai riscontrato il problema con quelle modalità?
<ferda> non lho fatto io,,,io ho dovuto sistemare il problema ;-)
<ferda> cmq non era il primo aggiornamento
<ferda> xo lo stava facendo tramite apt
<shez_> ferda, ti ricordi se aveva installato il nuovo kernel prima di aggiornare con apt?
<ferda> shez_: non saprei, il pc in questione era di 1 amico
<ferda> io ho sistemato il danno
<shez_> ferda, ok grazie
<shez_> :)
<shez_> ferda, io ora sto reistallando...
<shez_> ferda, che problemi hai con lubuntu?
<ferda> cmq raga non trovo chan ita di lubuntu, provo a chiedere qui: ho appena installato lubuntu su questo pc, internet con il cavo va, ma non c'è il wifi. ho selezionato il driver aggiuntivo della scheda di rete che mi segnalava, lho applicato ma il segnale wifi non è comparso..ho riavviato, ma ancora niente..guardando nei driver aggiuntivi xo, non ne v
<ferda> edo nessuno, ne mi segnala quello che ho installato poco prima
<shez_> ferda, la scheda è supportata da lubuntu?
<ferda> non saprei
<shez_> di che scheda si tratta?
<shez_> ferda, prova  a postare l'output dei seguenti comandi:
<shez_> ferda, lspci -nn | grep -i net
<shez_> ferda, sudo lshw -C network
<shez_> ferda, rfkill list
<shez_> ferda, mettili su pastebin se puoi.....
<akis24> e ancora il bello deve venire ihih
<akis24> scusate ..
<shez_> akis24, non essere pessimista..... :)
<akis24> shez_:  non era riferito a voi e neanche al canale di supporto ..
<akis24> :)
<shez_> ah :)
<shez_> ferda, ?
<shez_> ferda, ha che punto sei?
<ferda> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ferda> scusa shez_ero al cell
<shez_> ferda, nessun problema
<shez_> ferda, dovresti postare il link del pastebin...
<ferda> si shez_http://paste.ubuntu.com/8546806/
<ferda> son senza mouse ci metto mezzora
<shez_> :)
<ferda> cmq di rfkill list  nessun output
<shez_> ferda, è una scheda integrata?
<shez_> ferda, questa è la tua scheda http://paste.ubuntu.com/8546836/
<ferda> quindi shez_ora mi cerco di driver x quella scheda?
<ferda> non capisco come mai prima me li segnalava nei driver aggiuntivi
<ferda> ed ora non ci sono piu
<jester-> !broadcom | ferda
<ubot-it> ferda: Dispositivo senza filo Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<shez_> ferda, prova a cercare qui: http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/iwlwifi
<jester-> la brodcom va con un semplice pacchetto
<ferda> ok provo
<ferda> anche se penso di averlo gia installato
<jester-> ferda: attacca il cavo e installa  bcmwl-kernel-source
<ferda> ok (il pc in questione è questo)
<ferda> jester-: bcmwl-kernel-source è già alla versione più recente.
<jester-> ferda: allora toglilo e installa  firmware-b43-installer
<ferda> basta il remove con apt ?
<ferda> x toglierlo?
<jester-> ferda: sudo dpkg --purge bcmwl-kernel-source
<jester-> sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<domenico_29> non riesco a verificare l'impronta md5 di ubuntu 14.04 della comunità
<jester-> !md5sum | domenico_29
<ubot-it> domenico_29: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<domenico_29> ho seguito le istruzioni ma non funziona il terminale si trova in domenico@domenico-MS-7293VP:~$
<domenico_29> domenico@domenico-MS-7293VP:~$
<domenico_29> domenico@domenico-MS-7293VP:~$
<domenico_29> ho provato ma digitando su terminale md5sum trusty-desktop.i386.iso mi dice file o directory non esistente
<ferda> ok jester-fatto
<ferda> devo riavviare ora?
<krabador> domenico_29, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum#Versione_italiana
<krabador> domenico_29, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum#Su_Ubuntu
<domenico_29> domenico@domenico-MS-7293VP:~$ md5sum trusty-desktop-i386.iso
<domenico_29> md5sum: trusty-desktop-i386.iso: File o directory non esistente
<krabador> domenico_29, ma per esempio
<krabador> domenico_29, hai provato a spostarti nel terminale
<krabador> nella cartella in cui risiede il file iso ?
<ferda> eh mi sa
<domenico_29> ho provato ad entrare come amministratore e spostare il file direttamente sotto home ma il risultato non cambia
<krabador> domenico_29, il terminale, appena aperto , è in /home/utente
<krabador> !terminale | domenico_29
<ubot-it> domenico_29: Guida alla riga di comando: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/RigaDiComando; vedi anche !bash
<krabador> !bash | domenico_29
<ubot-it> domenico_29: bash is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/LinguaggioBash
<krabador> in queste 2 guide potrai trovare diversi comandi del terminale
<krabador> tra cui che  con cd nomecartella
<krabador> vai in una determinata cartella
<krabador> a patto di metterci il nome completo
<krabador> piuttosto che spostare la montagna a maometto, portare maometto alla montagna è molto piu' facile
<ferda> jester-: ho installato quel pacchetto
<shez_> per la cronaca installando gli aggiornamenti per la 14.04 durante l'installazione va tutto bene, anche se poi ho dovuto aggiornare il kernel alla versione 37 (suppongo che la 36) l'abbia gia installata durante l'aggiornamento...
<ferda> non vedo ancora comparso il wifi, devo riavviare?
<krabador> ferda, riavvia
<shez_> ferda, prova a riavviare
<ferda> ok
<ferdy> ok raga
<ferdy> apposto :) il wifi c'è
<Guest39535> uhm
<Guest39535> che nick ho usato poco fa?
<Guest39535> lol
<domenico_29> sono in home, il file .iso è in home ma continua a dirmi inesistente, sicuramente è colpa mia ma non capisco dove sbaglio, il comando e il file devono stare nella stessa cartella immagino
<krabador> ferda
<krabador> domenico_29, dove sei adesso scrivi ls -la
<krabador> !pastebin | domenico_29
<ubot-it> domenico_29: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> fa un pastebin con il contenuto
<ferda> ok
<ferda> :)
<krabador> domenico_29, ls -la , e premi invio
<domenico_29> fatto
<krabador> <krabador> fa un pastebin con il contenuto
<krabador> <krabador> !pastebin | domenico_29
<krabador>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<krabador> domenico_29, ma non tra 10 minuti, molto prima , se puoi
<domenico_29> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8547164/
<krabador> il file non è in /home
<krabador> dove sei adesso, se sei loggato con l'account a tuo nome, scrivi cd domenico , premi invio , e fa la stessa cosa
<domenico_29> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8547182/
<krabador> domenico_29, avevi chiuso il terminale?
<domenico_29> adesso no
<krabador> ma prima si
<krabador> il che rende fastidioso seguirti
<domenico_29> il tutto nasce dal fatto che dopo avere fatto l'aggiornamento a 14.04 non mi si riavvia il pc
<domenico_29> sto cercando di reinstallare tutto
<krabador> domenico_29, tutto quello che ti pare, ma se vuoi vedere dov'è finito il tuo file,
<krabador> apri il terminale
<krabador> apri il gestore dei files
<krabador> nel gestore dei files, cerca il tuo file
<krabador> nel momento in cui l'hai trovato, nel gestore dei files stesso
<krabador> premi ctrl l (il tasto control ed il tasto "elle" della tastiera)
<krabador> ti verrà visualizzato l'indirizzo completo della cartella in cui è presente il file
<krabador> fai copia
<krabador> vai nel terminale
<krabador> scrivi cd
<krabador> fai incolla
<krabador> premi invio
<krabador> e fai la verifica dell'md5
<krabador> se ci sono problemi, ripeti i passaggi da capo,
<domenico_29> per il passaggio a 14.04 sai dirmi qualcosa?
<krabador> domenico_29, hai trovato il file?
<domenico_29> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8547246/
<krabador> domenico_29, apri il gestore files, va nella cartella in cui è il file, e manda uno screenshot
<krabador> !image | domenico_29
<ubot-it> domenico_29: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> qui
<krabador> domenico_29, lo screeshot si fa premendo il tasto stamp della tastiera
<domenico_29> krabador sei gentilissimo, ma ho capito che sono troppo ignorante! Riproverò nei prossimi giorni
<domenico_29> grazie della tua disponibilità, non avrei dovuto fare l'aggiornamento a 14.04
<krabador> !ripristino | domenico_29
<ubot-it> domenico_29: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<krabador> !intsallazione | domenico_29
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'intsallazione'
<krabador> !installazione | domenico_29
<ubot-it> domenico_29: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<krabador> domenico_29, puoi seguire la procedura di ripristino, con la iso che hai scaricato, dopo averla messa su pendrive o dvd
<krabador> e riparerai l'installazione
<krabador> il passaggio di versione non da problemi, se non si pastrocchia con il sistema , inserendo ppa, o customizzando pesantamente
<krabador> domenico_29, oppure salva i tuoi dati importanti, e segui direttamente una nuova installazione
<domenico_29> no figurati non ho fatto nulla durante l'installazione
<domenico_29> ho solo scelto di non fare alcune cose che diceva avrebbero perso le modifiche
<domenico_29> posso usare il ripristino che mi indica ubuntu avanzate all'avvio?
<krabador> domenico_29, segui pure la guida di ripristinon
<krabador> lui non cancellerà i dati della home
<domenico_29> grazie krabador alla fine ce la farò! (forse)
<krabador> domenico_29, dai, se hai problemi
<krabador> puoi entrare in live qui
<krabador> e ti si aiuta
<krabador> domenico_29, sicuro di digitare il nome corretto della iso?
<domenico_29> eh...figurati che io ho già il mal di testa!
<domenico_29> ti auguro una buona serata e ancora grazie di tutto!
<krabador> domenico_29, quando fai partire il supporto di installazione, e selezioni "prova senza installare"
<krabador> domenico_29, viene caricata la "sessione live"
<krabador> da cui puoi caricare programmi
<krabador> come questa chat
<krabador> e far partire l'installazione
<krabador> o il ripristino
<domenico_29> e il ripristino che mi chiede adesso quando accendo il pc?
<krabador> domenico_29, che intendi?
<domenico_29> su ubuntu avanzate c'è un ubuntu con linux ecc ripristino
<krabador> domenico_29, quella è una console di ripristino
<krabador> domenico_29, se mi dici cosa è successo di preciso ,si possono mandare dei comandi per cercare di recuperare l'installazione
<domenico_29> quando avvio il pc normalmente non si avvia, devo riavvire con ubuntu avanzate
<krabador> "riavviare con ubuntu avanzate" in che senso?
<krabador> domenico_29, hai la possibilità di collegare il pc ad un cavo lan?
<domenico_29> krabador non so come ringraziarti ma vado a cenare
<domenico_29> ho postato qualche giorno fa una domanda su chiedi
<domenico_29> mi potresti contattare lì
<krabador> domenico_29, qui il supporto è diretto
<domenico_29> ah scusa
<krabador> torna tu qui ù
<krabador> se hai bisogno d'aiuto
<domenico_29> magari ti ritrovo nei prossimi giorni
<krabador> se non trovi me, ci sono molti utenti in grado di aiutarti
<domenico_29> grazie
<akis24> sera
<paolo12> salve
<paolo12> scusate mi potete dire i comandi da shell per passare da root ad un utente normale
<paolo12> perche lacuni programmi se sei root non posso installarli
<akis24> paolo12: chiudilo e poi lo riapri il terminale
<paolo12> no no sonoi sempre root
<paolo12> e impostato cosi
<akis24> paolo12:  prova su - nomeutente
<akis24> paolo12: che versione usi ?
<paolo12> in questa macchina ho kali linux ho fatto useradd lollo poi passwd lollo ho messo la pass
<paolo12> quando faccio su -s lollo mi dice impossibile eseguiore lollo directory non esistente
<paolo12> vdo nel file etc/passwd
<akis24>  paolo12  questo è il canale di supporto a ubuntu non altre distro
<paolo12> e lollo e cosi impostato lollo:x:1000:1001::/home/lollo:/bin/sh
<paolo12> e lolo e cosi impostato lollo:x:1000:1001::/home/lollo:/bin/sh
<akis24> !chat | paolo12
<ubot-it> paolo12: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> e610
<giano_a> salve a tutti avrei bisogno di installare flash player su chromium perche in modalità anonima non funziona, sapete aiutarmi?
<ale_3890> salve
<ale_3890> Sono nuova, mi sto cimentando con ubuntu.. qualcuno puà darmi dritte? =)
<jester-> circa?
<jester-> !qualcuno | ale_3890
<ubot-it> ale_3890: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<ale_3890> ho installato ubuntu sul pc di mia madre perchè è vecchio e con XP era lentissimo. mi hanno consigliato lubuntu, ma l'ho installato e non mi piace. Nel mio pc un collega mi aveva installato ubuntu e vorrei mettere quello
<Joshua^Dunamis> ale_3890: dipende da che hardware ha quel pc
<jester-> ale_3890: il sistema è sempre lo stesso lubuntu e palle varie sono solo dei vestiti piu o meno leggeri
<ale_3890> il problema è che avrei voluto ripetere gli stessi passaggi, ma non riesco perchè quando vado a scaricare il file che mi permette di rendere eseguibile il file .iso sulla pennina
<jester-> ale_3890: quindi installa ubuntu-desktop e oi cambi sessione al login e vedi come sta la nonna con al minigonna spinta
<ale_3890> lubuntu non me lo apre
<jester-> ale_3890: non serve reinstallare per mettere la mini alla nonna apri un terminale
<jester-> ale_3890: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Joshua^Dunamis> ale_3890: in pratica cerchi usb disc creator?
<Joshua^Dunamis> ale_3890: dovrebbe starci anche su lubuntu
<Joshua^Dunamis> ale_3890: usa gli stessi pacchetti e repositories (magazzini di pacchetti-programmi) di Ubuntu
<jester-> va bè se preferite compilcarvi la vita
<ale_3890> ho scaricato il programma a questo link: http://sourceforge.net/projects/unetbootin/
<ale_3890> jester ti sto seguendo =)
<Joshua^Dunamis> ale_3890: quello va usato su windows per crearti il pennino usb di lubuntu in questo caso, Unetbootin appunto rende una ISO avviabile su pennino
<ale_3890> esiste la versione per lubuntu in modo che si possano rifare gli stessi passaggi?
<jester-> ale_3890: ci sei o ci fai
<Joshua^Dunamis> ale_3890: si puoi usarlo anche su lubuntu ma se devi ancora installarlo??!!!
<jester-> dd e fa prima
<jester-> senza menate
<Joshua^Dunamis> jester-: la vedo dura con dd in questo caso ;)
<ale_3890> jester sto eseguendo quello che mi hai detto..
<ale_3890> scusate, dovete avere pazienza... se avessi saputo risolvere il problema da sola non vi avrei disturbato
<Joshua^Dunamis> ale_3890: cioè forse ora ho capito... hai installato lubuntu ma non ti piace e vorresti da lubuntu crearti la ISO di ubuntu per installare quello? A sto punto fai quello che ti ha suggerito jester-. Installi ubuntu-desktop e hai già Ubuntu
<ale_3890> esatto.. è al 37% =)
<Joshua^Dunamis> ok!
<ale_3890> grazie mille! Attendo con ansia ;)
<jester-> quantomeno se la nonna non regge la minigonna al logi ricambi il vestito
<krabador> ale_3890, altrimenti apri un terminale
<krabador> ale_3890, sudo apt-get install usb-creator-gtk
<krabador> lo apri
<krabador> e fai la pendrive di ubuntu , con quello
<krabador> dopo aver scaricato la iso
<jester-> esepio sudo dd if=~/ubuntu-12.04.2-desktop-i386.iso of=/dev/sdx bs=8M
<jester-> 3 minuti impiega
<ale_3890> jester- come si toglie nel caso la minigonna??
<Joshua^Dunamis> ale_3890: la questione è... quel pc regge Ubuntu ed i requisiti richiesti?
<jester-> ale_3890: alla finestra di login cambi il vestito
<jester-> sessione
<krabador> ale_3890, se il pc è di piu' di 10 anni fa, lascia perdere ubuntu
<krabador> tieniti lubuntu
<krabador> ed al massimo prova xubuntu
<jester-> secondo me la nonna a meglio con la tuta da meccanico leggera lubuntu
<ale_3890> mha sinceramente in quanto ignorante in campo informatico ho pensato che se supportava xp puà supportare ubuntu
<krabador> ale_3890, supporta xp puo' supportare linux
<krabador> ubuntu ha delle caratteristiche pesanti
<Joshua^Dunamis> ale_3890: cioè quando ti chiede di accedere hai anche la scelta di quale DE usare. Il Desktop Environment è l'interfaccia grafica su cui gira Ubuntu Linux ed i suoi programmi... Lubuntu usa LXDE, mentre Ubuntu usa Unity che è più pesante in termini di richieste hardware!
<krabador> per un pc del 2003
<ale_3890> io tutte ste cose non le so :/
<Joshua^Dunamis> azz del 2003? Già Lubuntu è un lusso per quel pc...
<jester-> ale_3890: pia un bel portatilino alla mom
<jester-> natale è vicino
<Joshua^Dunamis> ale_3890: al limite potresti provare Xubuntu 12.04 che ha un supporto fino al 2017, utilizza Xfce come DE che sta diciamo a metà tra LXDE e Unity come pesantezza richiesta
<ale_3890> il fatto è che il mio pc è di 5 anni fa, ha la partizione del disco con windows e ubuntu, ma ormai uso solo ubuntu perchè è più veloce e più immediato.. volevo metterlo al pc di mia madre, ma se è così diverso non ne vale la pena... le rimetto il suo
<krabador> ale_3890, questo pc, per cui sei qui in supporto, puoi elencare le caratteristiche ?
<ale_3890> http://www.pcworld.com/product/25288/pavilion-dv4000.html
<ale_3890> è lui
<krabador> ale_3890, lubuntu è l'unica
<ale_3890> preistorico hahahah
<ale_3890> intanto il terminale continua a scrivere cose strane..
<jester-> na via di mezzo fra p3 e p4
<jester-> ram ultra lenta e un giga
<krabador> ale_3890, se hai il pentium m 750 , ti ci vuole l'opzione forcepae
<ale_3890> guarda, sto pc non deve fare niente di che
<ale_3890> cos'è forcepae?
<krabador> ale_3890, da dove stai scrivendo?
<ale_3890> non so bene come rispondere, perciò scrivo entrambe le risposte tra cui sono indecisa: dal pc incriminato e dalla Sardegna hahah
<krabador> ma non il luogo :D
<krabador> dal pc incriminato e da quale sistema?
<ale_3890> lubuntu
<krabador> ale_3890, allora apri il terminale, scrivi cat /proc/cpuinfo , premi invio
<krabador> !pastebin | ale_3890
<ubot-it> ale_3890: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> poi vai qui , incolli tutto il risultato
<krabador> premi paste ed incolli qui il link risultante
<ale_3890> krabador il terminale è occupato
<krabador> premi ctrl shift t
<krabador> apre un'altra tab
<krabador> e vai col comando
<ale_3890> aspè che non ci riesco -.- sembro demente scusa
<krabador> nel terminale "occupato"
<krabador> premi ctrl shift t
<ale_3890> esce not found e continua per la sua strada
<krabador> ale_3890, allora
<krabador> nel terminale
<krabador> preim
<krabador> ctrl (tieni premuto) shift (tieni premuto) t
<ale_3890> si faccio così
<krabador> sicuro/a di premere i tasti giusti?
<ale_3890> esce ^T
<krabador> non premi shift
<krabador> vabeh, nel menu file
<krabador> clicca
<krabador> seleziona "nuova scheda"
<ale_3890> sto coso non risponde ai comandi in tempi decenti
<krabador> ale_3890, non puo' essere cosi' lento
<krabador> ale_3890, cosa sta facendo il terminale?
<ale_3890> può esserlo fidati
<krabador> ale_3890, cosa sta facendo il terminale?
<ale_3890> non ne ho idea... sta lavorando da quando mi è stato detto di inserire un comando li
<ale_3890> per passare da lubuntu a ubuntu
<krabador> ale_3890, in 10 min ce l'ha fatta
<krabador> apri per favore 'sta scheda da terminale
<ale_3890> sta configurando di tutto
<krabador> e manda cat /proc/cpuinfo
<ale_3890> dice che la directory non esiste
<krabador> ale_3890, fa pastebin , per favore
<krabador> evita di prendere in giro
#ubuntu-it 2015-10-05
<glpiana> ola
<vin87cy21> Ciao, è la prima volta che mi collego per un supporto.
<vin87cy21> ho ridotto un FS di 5gb per poter ampliarne un altro
<vin87cy21> purtroppo però, ora non riesco più a montare il FS per problemi di corruzione di blocchi.
<vin87cy21> qualcuno ha qualche linea guida da farmi seguire per poter recuperare i dati di quel FS  ?
<glpiana> vin87cy21, prova photorec http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RecuperoDati/Estrazione
<vin87cy21> ok provo.
<vin87cy21> ma per gli errori del FS ( gestito con LV ) come posso rimediare ?
<swissss> xarebyte?
<swissss> trufulus andrufus eniotos?
<glpiana> !chat | swissss
<ubot-it> swissss: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<swissss> gungulus  anzimat!
<swissss> adini gumun selainiri?
<peppe7> ciao a tutti mi si ripresenta il problema di installare i driver per la stampante e scanner ( samsung scx 3400)perche ho reinstallato il SO ( ubuntu 14/04 64bit). La cartella con i driver è sulls scrivsnia e si chiama "uld".avrei bisogno del comando per installarla, mi avete gia aiutato alla prima installazione del SO ma ho perso la chat e non mi ricordo come fare
<gabryatfendor> peppe7, non so cosa ti abbiano detto l'altra volta
<gabryatfendor> la cartella contiene i driver? cioe, l'hai copiata prima di reinstallare il SO?
<gabryatfendor> peppe7, ho scaricato i driver e ho anche io la cartella uld
<gabryatfendor> quando ci sei dimmelo che ti spiego come installarli
<peppe7> gabryatfendor, eccomi
<gabryatfendor> peppe7, allora apri il terminale
<peppe7> gabryatfendor, la cartella contiene tutti i driver avevo fatto un backup
<gabryatfendor> e' la cartella che si scarica dal sito?
<gabryatfendor> cioe, all'interno ci sono install.sh, install-scanner.sh ecc.?
<tull_> ciao
<max55> sera a tutti
<max55> ho la tastiera  in ubuntu che scrive troppo veloce noon so come fare diminuire il clic
<max55> mi crive molte lettere doppie
<max55> cosa posso fare??
<bubu> scusate, mi sapreste dire i comandi da scaricare per utilizzare psq?
<krabador> psq?
<krabador> !info psq
<ubot-it> Package psq does not exist in vivid
<bubu> pacchetti postgresql e pgadmin3 devo scaricare questi due pacchetti
<krabador> !info postgresql
<ubot-it> postgresql (source: postgresql-common (166bzr2)): object-relational SQL database (supported version). In component main, is optional. Version 9.4+166bzr2 (vivid), package size 4 kB, installed size 74 kB
<krabador> !info pgadmin3
<ubot-it> pgadmin3 (source: pgadmin3): graphical administration tool for PostgreSQL. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.20.0~beta2-1 (vivid), package size 2983 kB, installed size 11351 kB
<krabador> sudo apt-get install postgresql
<krabador> sudo apt-get install postgresql pgadmin3
<krabador> il secondo
<bubu> e dopo posso iniziare a creare il mio database giusto?
<bubu> o devo scaricare altro?
<krabador> bubu, mi hai chiesto come installare quei pacchetti, quello che ci devi fare , dovresti saperlo tu
<krabador> qui si fa supporto al sistema operativo, per usi specifici, puoi consultare documentazione dell'uso in questione
<simone1234> Sto cercando di scaricare Ubuntu nella versione della comunità a 32 bit ma mi dice "not found"...che posso fare?
<krabador> simone1234, la versione della comunità, ha solo alcune impostazioni già localizzate in italiano, non cambia pressochè nulla, se scarichi la versione normale e la installi in italiano
<simone1234> la 15.04 me la consigliate? come va?
<krabador> simone1234, allo stato attuale 15.04 e 14.04.3 hanno lo stesso kernel, quindi lo stesso supporto hardware
<krabador> ma 15.04 ha un parco software piu' aggiornato , rispetto a 14.04.3
<krabador> tieni presente che il 22 ottobre esce 15.10
<mazzi> salve per motivi universitari
<mazzi> devo metter windows 7 sul pc dove hi ubuntu
<mazzi> devo fare una partizione del hard disk
<krabador> !windows | mazzi
<ubot-it> mazzi: per ricevere supporto per windows, rivolgersi al canale ##windows
<krabador> mazzi, puoi caricare ubuntu in live session,sessione di prova, e usare gparted per partizionare come meglio credi il tuo disco
<mazzi> non posso avviare il cd di installazione all avio e dall installazione decidere come dividere l harddisk?
<krabador> mazzi, non sei italiano ?
<krabador> fa un supporto di installazione ubuntu o cd, o usb
<peyote> ciao a tutti ho un grosso problema! stavo cercando di installare dei programmi, per la musica, il problema è che ora non sento piu nulla dalle casse,
<peyote> sono arrivato al punto 2.2 di questaa guida http://stefanodroghetti.altervista.org/produzione-musicale
<peyote> heeelp pc muto da quando ho aperto alsa da terminale, che cosa ho cambiato?
<krabador> peyote, controlla che non ci siano delle m
<krabador> sotto i livelli di alsa
<peyote> da dove lo vedo?
<krabador> aprendo alsa
<krabador> guardi sotto
<krabador> peyote, non affidarti a guide non ufficiali per contesti complessi
<peyote> http://stefanodroghetti.altervista.org/produzione-musicale se può essere d aiuto ho seguito la guida fino al punto 2.2
<krabador> ho visto, e, con tutto il rispetto per l'autore, e per te, è una guida non ufficiale
<peyote> ehhh a saperlo D:
<krabador> peyote, certo, giustamente si deve leggere la prima cosa che si trova in rete
<krabador> questa è la regola?
<peyote> comunque mi sa che si è incasinato quando ho aperto alsamixer da terminale
<peyote> no ma mi sembrava buona, spiegata passo passo!
<krabador> peyote, se vuoi uno studio di registrazione gratis, devi imparare piu' cose di quelle che sembrano
<krabador> peyote, hai controllato alsa?
<peyote> vengo da windows.. li era tutto piu semplice:)
<peyote> non so come aprirlo!
<krabador> linux != windows
<peyote> non lo trova se cerco
<krabador> peyote, una volta l'hai aperto ...
<krabador> come dire...
<peyote> sempre da terminale?
<krabador> oh, peyote , sveglia
<krabador> si
<peyote> ho trovato anche alsa configuration
<krabador> apri il terminale , digita alsamixer e invio
<peyote> si l ho fatto!
<krabador> controlla selezionando la scheda adatta, premendo f6 in alsamixer, che non ci siano dei mute, delle doppie M (ed è spiegato anche nella tua bella guida non uffiiciale)
<krabador> peyote, fa una schermata premendo il tasto stamp, la salverà in immagini
<krabador> !image | peyote
<ubot-it> peyote: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> vai poi qui per l'upload,e posta qui il link
<peyote> mmm dv è il tasto stamp?
<krabador> peyote, sei sicuro di voler usare linux?
<peyote> mi tocca :D
<krabador> ti costringe qualcuno ?
<peyote> si il mio portafogli!
<krabador> peyote, se non si hanno i soldi per cio' che serve, si rinuncia a cio' che serve
<peyote> ook comunque ho notato che non solo è muto ma tipo rythmbox non va avant coi secondi..
<krabador> anche utenti esperti, in linux devono andarsi a vedere documentazioni varie, per quello che devono fare, se non si sa neanche dov'è il tasto stamp, la questione è decisamente piu' complessa
<krabador> peyote, se non mandi l'immagine di alsamixer, l'assistenza non prosegue
<peyote> dici che se reinstallo ubuntu mi torna normale?
<krabador> peyote, se togli l'albero malato per metterne uno nuovo...
<krabador> e magari hai solo il mute in alsamixer...
<peyote> non è in muto
<krabador> peyote, manda l'immagine
<peyote> http://imgur.com/Mhr3AgG
<krabador> ah sei noxon
<krabador> pensa un po'
<peyote> hhahahaha noxon me lo dava gia occupato
<peyote> D:
<krabador> peyote, seleziona la scheda con f6
<krabador> non sei nella sezione di alsamixer giusta
<krabador> e stai attento alle cose che ti si scrivono
<peyote> dilemma!
<peyote> se premo f6 mi muta l audio
<peyote> anche se ho cliccato sul terminale
<peyote> mr kraba che sto sbagliando?
<krabador> peyote, devi premere f6 dentro alsamixer
<peyote> con dentro intendi cliccando col mouse dentro al terminle?
<krabador> peyote, il notebook l'hai preso senza sistema operativo?
<peyote> ehh gia!
<krabador> peyote, terminale, alsamixer, invio , premi f6
<peyote> continua a mutarmiD: ma è possibile che son cosi impedito?
<peyote> ho fatto quello che hai scritto
<peyote> l unico che va è f1
<krabador> peyote, impostazioni audio, vedi le uscite, fa un'immagine
<peyote> questo ? http://imgur.com/hpvWvE8
<peyote> ho provato anche i test audio non vanno
<krabador> meti e togli la spunta da escludi audio
<krabador> e ripeti la prova
<krabador> *metti
<peyote> nada..
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> se non dovessi averlo
<krabador> pulseaudio -k | pastebinit
<krabador> pulseaudio --check | pastebinit
<peyote> il primo lo avevo
<peyote> i due dopo mi dice che si sta tentando di inviare un modulo vuoto
<peyote> documento vuoto
<krabador> hai chiuso impostazioni audio?
<peyote> si
<krabador> allora adesso digita pulseaudio e invio
<peyote> l unica cosa a perta è iinternet
<krabador> vedi cosa succede.
<peyote> come te lo linko?
<krabador> peyote, per chi vuole cimentarsi con software di questo tipo, c'è la derivata ufficiale ubuntustudio
<krabador> adibita apposta per questo
<krabador> non devi linkare niente
<krabador> vedi se vva
<peyote> no mi da due righe rosse
<peyote> pid.c already running
<krabador> peyote, riavvia
<peyote> pa_pid_file_create non riuscita
<peyote> il pc?
<youneverknow> peyote, no, l'impianto del palazzo
<peyote> hahahahah magari il terminale:)
<krabador> hahaahhaahah
<peyote> a tra poco man!
<peyote> eccomi kraba
<krabador> !chi | peyote
<ubot-it> peyote: se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<peyote> che devo digitare sul teminale=?
<krabador> peyote, vedi se va
<peyote> mi ridai i comandi?
<krabador> peyote, non ti servono adesso
<krabador> vuoi vedere se va o vuoi far invecchiare chi con cui stai parlando?
<peyote> ok ora va!
<peyote> il tempo ma non l audio
<krabador> tienitelo cosi'
<krabador> "il tempo" ?
<peyote> si lo scorrere dei secondi su rythmbox
<peyote> c è il modo di reinstallare ubuntu senza perdere tutti i dati?
<krabador> !ripristino | peyote
<ubot-it> peyote: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<krabador> ma salvati i dati da qualche parte
<krabador> e installa ubuntustudio
<krabador> e leggi guide ufficiali
<krabador> prima manda pulseaudio -k && sudo alsa force-reload
<krabador> vedi se va
<peyote> questa non va bene?
<peyote> http://ubuntudiscovery.blogspot.it/2009/12/reinstallare-ubuntu-da-terminale.html
<gigitux> peyote, il mio consiglio e di farti un backup e rifare un installazione pulita
<gigitux> *è
<peyote> ok grazie a tutti buona serata:D
<fabrizio12> 3ciao
<fabrizio12> ciao
<fabrizio12> Dovrei comprare una stampante multifunzione inkeyget
<fabrizio12> che modello mi consigliate
<fabrizio12> che funzioni con ubuntu ?
<max55> sera ho un problema la tastiera mi ripete le lettere tipo duo aa dd ecc
<max55> nessuno haa qualche soluzione
<max55> visto ddue a
<max55> due d
<max55> cosa faccio?
<fabio_cc> max55, cioè senza che tieni il pulsante premuto più a lungo del normale?
<max55> metre scrivo
<max55> no non lo tengo a lungo
<fabio_cc> max55, ok
<fabio_cc> max55, posta una schermata di impostazioni di sistema -> tastiera
<fabio_cc> !image | max55
<ubot-it> max55: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<max55> Schermata del 2015-10-05 21:11:24.png
<max55> fabio ci sei
<fabio_cc> max55, devi caricarla tramite  https://imgur.com/
<fabio_cc> max55, se no non posso vederla
<max55> Schermata del 2015-10-05 21:11:24.png: Invalid URL
<fabio_cc> max55, apri  https://imgur.com/  con firefox, poi clicca su upload images, quindi browse your oumputer
<fabio_cc> max55, infine scegli il file con la schermata che hai scattato
<max55> https://imgur.com/VVAXDjK
<fabio_cc> bene
<max55> ok fatto
<fabio_cc> max55, si spiega tutto
<max55> cosa
<fabio_cc> max55, i valori di ritardo e velocità di ripetizione dei tasti sembra siano stati variati
<max55> si li ho diminuiti
<max55> cchi sa fosse questo
<fabio_cc> max55, ritardo impostalo a circa 1/5 o 1/4 della barra, mente velocità  mettilo a 3/4
<max55> ma noon ho numeri piu o meno a quanto
<fabio_cc> max55, fallo a occhio
<fabio_cc> max55, e al limite fai dei tentativi
<max55> fatto ma prima era cosi e lo faceva lo stesso
<fabio_cc> max55, quelli che ti ho dato sono valori di massima, nulla di preciso
<max55> ho pure riconfigurato la tastiera
<fabio_cc> max55, prova e poi mandami nuovamente la schermata con i nuovi valori
<fabio_cc> max55, che intendi per "riconfigurato la tastiera"?
<max55> https://imgur.com/FSNgEKL
<max55> sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<max55> questo ho dato
<fabio_cc> max55, intanto vedo che hai modificato la terza barra ma quella non serve
<fabio_cc> max55, inoltre non hai modificato prime due barre come ti ho chiesto
<max55> ok lo faccio
<fabio_cc> *le prime
<max55> https://imgur.com/1Qm7k8a
<max55> va bene ??
<fabio_cc> max55, sicuramente meglio, adesso devi accertarti di non avere più doppie digitazioni
<max55> ok lo provo mi sembra che non lo facca piu
<fabio_cc> max55, in teoria non dovrebbe
<max55> sto scivendo sembra che non me le faccia piu
<fabio_cc> max55, bene :)
<max55> fabio sei un genio
<fabio_cc> max55, dai, non era nulla di che :)
<max55> era quello non me lo fa di gia che ci sei ti chiedo un altra cosa a volte e non sempre no mi funzionano i numeri
<fabio_cc> max55, quelli sopra le lettere o quelli del tastierino numerico?
<max55> ma non tutti alcuni e poi dopo un po rifunzionano
<max55> si quelle sopra le lettere
<fabio_cc> max55, portatile o tastiera di un fisso?
<max55> me lo fa spesso in accenzione per la pasw infatti ho attiva la tastiera su schermo se no non posso accenderlo
<max55> portatile asus
<max55> eee pc
<fabio_cc> max55, quanti anni il portatile? questo sembra più un problema di usura dei tasti
<max55> 3 anni
<fabio_cc> max55, strano, è poco
<max55> infatti
<max55> spesso me lo fa col 5 6 9
<max55> me li gioco  a lotto ma niente
<fabio_cc> max55, :D
<fabio_cc> max55, vorrei sbagliarmi ma credo sia un problema della tastiera
<max55> risolta la tastiera non ripete piu le lettere
<fabio_cc> max55, bene :)
<fabio_cc> max55, hai anche win su questo pc?
<max55> si con virtual box
<max55> no in dual bot
<fabio_cc> max55, no intendevo installato fisicamente, come non detto
<fabio_cc> max55, da quanto tempo hai questo problema dei numeri?
<max55> un paio di mesi
<fabio_cc> max55, sempre con la stessa versione di ubuntu?
<max55> ma e quasi due anni che e cosi
<max55> si la 14,04
<fabio_cc> max55, due mesi o due anni?
<max55> da quando e uscita la 14
<max55> il problema da 2 mesi
<fabio_cc> max55, vuoi dire che hai ubuntu 14.04 da quando è uscito ma il problema lo hai da due mesi?
<max55> ok si si cosi
<fabio_cc> max55, ok
<fabio_cc> max55, io sono quasi certo che è un problema hardware
<max55> caspita e allora
<fabio_cc> max55, prova in live, se hai ugualmente il problema, direi che sia la tastiera
<fabio_cc> max55, magari sono i contatti sporchi
<max55> ok capito
<max55> be per adesso grazie mille
<max55> uno almeno e risolto
<fabio_cc> max55, di nulla
<max55> ciao nottte fabio
<fabio_cc> max55, buonanotte
#ubuntu-it 2015-10-06
<glpiana> ola
<peppe7> ciao a tutti mi si ripresenta il problema di installare i driver per la stampante e scanner ( samsung scx 3400)perche ho reinstallato il SO ( ubuntu 14/04 64bit). La cartella con i driver è sulls scrivsnia e si chiama "uld".avrei bisogno del comando per installarla, mi avete gia aiutato alla prima installazione del SO ma ho perso la chat e non mi ricordo come fare
<glpiana> peppe7, http://askubuntu.com/questions/170880/how-do-i-install-the-drivers-for-my-samsung-printer
<peppe7> glpiana, grazie
<peppe7> glpiana, non riesco ad entrare nella cartella "uld" che si trova in scrivania, se tu fossi cosi gentile da darmi il comando per arrivare li poi penso basti dare install.sh ?giusto?
<glpiana> peppe7, cd Scrivania/uld
<peppe7> glpiana, grazie
<peppe7> glpiana, grazie ancora e ciao ho installato!!!
<ExPBoy> bene
<ExPBoy> peppe7, magari prendi appunti per il futuro
<peppe7> ExPBoy, fatto!!!
<ExPBoy> :)
<peppe7> ciao a tutti
<ExPBoy> ciao
<michele993> salve, qualcuno sa come installare onedrive-d?
<ExPBoy> !info onedrive-d
<ubot-it> Package onedrive-d does not exist in vivid
<ExPBoy> !onedrive-d
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'onedrive-d'
<ExPBoy> michele993, pare non ci sia nei repo
<michele993> eh...infatti stavo cercando su internet e ho trovato delle guide, solo che non funzionano
<ExPBoy> michele993, io ti sconsiglio di usare guide non ufficiali e anche di installare pacchetti non nei repo
<michele993> mi serve onedrive su ubuntu devo per forza cimentarmi sul non ufficiale...
<ExPBoy> ok ma sappi che qui non trovi supporto
<michele993> c'è un alternativa, sempre per usufruire del cloud onedrive?
<michele993> c'è qualche cloud che si sincornizza su ubuntu?
<michele993> possibilmente con gui
<Lenders> Salve ragazzi io ho ubuntu 15.04 e oggi ho riscontrato qualche problema...era qualche settimana che non avevo il bisogno di usarlo ma oggi accendendo ubuntu non mi fa più accedere al secondo hard disk del mio pc(ho due hd da 1 tb l'uno) che è l'hard disk che uso per comunicare tra windows e ubuntu essendo un  hd di dati. Mi ha sempre fatto accedere
<Lenders>  oggi no qualcuno sa aiutarmi?
<Lenders> nessuno può aiutarmi?
<Andrea81> salve, sto provando a creare una live su hard disk esterno, ma con unetbootin mi dice che non è riconosciuto, ho provato a formattarlo ma niente
<Carlin0> Andrea81, da win ?
<peyote> ciaoo sono di nuovo io! ho un nuovo problema, questa volta non col sistema, ma con le chiavette, ho l immagine di ubuntu studio, solo che se provo a copiarla in chiavetta da 16 gb vuota mi dice che non c è abbastanza spazio, la chiavetta è vuota, ho provato a formattarla ma non m lo lascia fare..
<peyote> cosa sto bagliando?
<glpiana> !usb | peyote
<ubot-it> peyote: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<glpiana> !usbwin | peyote
<ubot-it> peyote: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<peyote> non ho windows... comunque so come trasferire le iso, l ho fatto per ubuntu
<peyote> quello che non capisco è perchè mi dice che non c è abbastanza spazio se la chiavetta usb è vuota..
<Carlin0> peyote, cosa usi per preparare la chiavetta ?
<Andrea81> si da windows
<peyote> cancello i file a mano, perchè non me la fa formattare, poi monto la iso di ubuntu, apro dove ci sono tutte le cartelle e faccio copia e incolla in chiavetta
<Andrea81> ok grazie :D
<giacomo> buongiorno ragazzi ho appena installato xubuntu 14.10 ma nella barra di stato non posso vedere la percentuale della batteria, qualcuno può aiutarmi? Poi ho un problema di repository https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/STEYSie1S0eKH2aweiGH Xubuntu 14.10
<Carlin0> peyote, in ubuntu ci deve essere un tool che si chiama creatore dischi di avvio , usa quello
<Carlin0> giacomo, la 14.10 è fuori supporto ormai
<giacomo> Quindi.. mi arrangio?
<gigirock> giacomo, arrivo adesso riposta il quesito
<Carlin0> giacomo, quindi o avanzi alla 15.04 o reinstalli scegliendo tra 14.04 e 15.04
<giacomo> gigirock buongiorno ragazzi ho appena installato xubuntu 14.10 ma nella barra di stato non posso vedere la percentuale della batteria, qualcuno può aiutarmi? Poi ho un problema di repository https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/STEYSie1S0eKH2aweiGH Xubuntu 14.10
<peyote> grazie carlo!! risolto il problema di spazio!
<giacomo> Carlin0 devo scaricare la iso o posso da linux?
<Carlin0> giacomo, l'avanzamento lo puoi fare senza scaricare , ma è sempre meglio una installazione nuova
<giacomo> ho appena finito di installare la 14.10
<Carlin0> hai scelto male mi spiace
<giacomo> che pizza...
<giacomo> ho dato da terminale do-release-upgrade mi trova l'aggiornamento?
<giacomo> ok perfetto è in download speriamo bene
<Carlin0> giacomo, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/AggiornamentoVivid
<giacomo> 1.6GHz e 2GB di RAM bastano per la versione a 32bit?
<Carlin0> per xubuntu direi di si
<Carlin0> leggi la guida giacomo
<giacomo> si si per xubuntu
<giacomo> ok grazie ;)
<josepdf> Ciao a tutti. Mi servirebbe un aiutino, ho un portatile con un ssd da 120 gb( con windows 10 e kubuntu) e un hdd da 500 tutti e 2 interni
<josepdf> da windows nessun problema
<josepdf> kubuntu non riesce a montare l hdd
<peyote> ciao, copiando la iso di ubuntu studio circa al 70% mi da un errore e se faccio skip installa il resto,poi se provo a installarlo non va..
<peyote> la iso l ho scaricata dal sito ufficiale via torrent
<glpiana> peyote, dove stai copiando la iso?
<peyote> in una chiavetta, la apro con disck mounter prima di copiarla
<glpiana> peyote, prima ti sono state indicate le guide da usare per creare usb avviabili. non va copiata la iso
<glpiana> !usb | peyote
<ubot-it> peyote: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<peyote> ma per ubuntu io ho fatto cosi e andava..
<peyote> ok sto facendo grazie ubot!
<ales> ciao a tutti.... ho problemi sericon VirtualBox e devo assolutamente risolvere entro stasera.... qualcuno può aiutarmi??
<ales> e sono pure caduto...
<glpiana> ales, esponi il problema. chi sa aiutarti lo farà
<ales> installato bene, però non riesco a virtualizzare winzozz
<glpiana> ales, hai preso virtual box dal sito di oracle?
<ales> questa è una domanda interessante, l'ho scaricato l'altro ieri e non ricordo, ma se conosci una strada sicura io ricomincio da capo
<ales> credo di averlo scaricato dal software centre
<glpiana> ales, scaricalo da https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads insieme all'extension pack. disinstalla la versione che hai installato e installa questa. avviala, installa extension pack e poi procedi con windows
<ales> ok provo, per ora grazie
<JethroTux> c'è qualcuno che mastica il bash?
<glpiana> !qualcuno | JethroTux
<ubot-it> JethroTux: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<glpiana> ales, se poi incontri problemi, chiedi fornendo dettagli
<ales> ok
<JethroTux> bene. ho bisogno che la variabile $RANDOM scelga e dia in output 1 tra i seguenti numeri: 2 5 e 0
<JethroTux> come faccio? grazie.
<glpiana> JethroTux, io non ne ho idea. prova a chiedere su #ubuntu-it-chat
<JethroTux> ok
<ales> |gipiana  ho fatto come hai detto ma non sono riuscito ugualmente
<ales> facile che sia ioa sbagliare qualcosa
<ales> ma non so cosa
<ales> mi dice "no bootable medium found, system halted"
<glpiana> ales, hai il cd di windows?
<ales> su chiavetta
<glpiana> chiavetta per fare boot o hai la iso di windows su chiavetta?
<ales> iso su chiavetta
<glpiana> ales, nelle impostazioni della macchina virtuale, configuri in modo tale che legga la iso come cd virtuale?
<ales> sì
<ales> ho anche messo il flag su live-cd
<glpiana> ales, scusami 3 minuti
<ales> creato la macchina virtuale lasciando le impostazioni standard, poi su archiviazione ho cliccato sull'icona del cd e nella parte destra  ho selezionato la iso da cartella e  flaggato  live cd
<glpiana> ales, lascia stare il flag livecd. sei sicuro che la iso sia funzioante? dove l'hai presa?
<ales> l'avevo scaricata tempo fa quando era ancora disponibile dal sito microsoft
<glpiana> ales, dic he versione di windows parliamo?
<ales> win7 home premium
<glpiana> ales, riesci ad aprirla come archivio sta iso?
<glpiana> per controllare che non abbia problemi il file
<ales> !!!! glplana ho tolto il flag e si è avviata, forse installando vb come mi hai detto ha risolto...
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ales> però si presenta subito un altro problema, fondamentale: in fase di installazione dice che mancano i driver per l'unità dvd
<cristian_c> lol
<ales> "ma o DDnca un driver di dispositivo necessario per l'unità CD o DVD. Se Si dispone di un disco floppy,di unità di memoria flashUSB
<Carlin0> win wuole pure quelli
<ales> e come faccio?
<Carlin0> !windows
<ubot-it> per ricevere supporto per windows, rivolgersi al canale ##windows
<ales> prima di andare al supporto windows... non è che dovevo selezionare altro nella macchina virtuale in fase di impostazione?
<artic> salve ragazzi, qualcuno sa come mai non vedo i certificati dentro la business key di infocert?
<glpiana> ales, una volta che parte l'installer di windows non devi fare altro nelle impostazioni di vbox e diventa un problema che esula da questo canale
<cristian_c> !info infocert
<ubot-it> Package infocert does not exist in vivid
<ales> chiarissimo, grazie
<cristian_c> artic: puoi spiegarti meglio?
<gigirock> artic, ma cosa ti aspetti di vedere e sopratutto dove
<gigirock> cristian_c, infocert e' la chiavetta per firmare i documenti della camera di commercio & co.
<cristian_c> ah, ottimo
<Salio> Salve?
<Salio> Uhm
<Salio> sono nuovo
<Carlin0> !ciao | Salio
<ubot-it> Salio: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<krabador> !ciao | Salio
<krabador> !chiedi | Salio
<ubot-it> Salio: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<krabador> Salio, cristian_c fa consulenze dermatologiche per l'acne
<Salio> Dunque
<Salio> ops
<Carlin0> !enter
<ubot-it> non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<Salio> Allora. Come rendo individuabile il pc Ubuntu su una rete eterogenea? Per intenderci per vedere da Windows il secondo pc Ubuntu?
<cristian_c> krabador: sìsì
<cristian_c> Salio: esattamente, che devi fare?
<cristian_c> qual è il tuo scopo finale?
<Salio> Creare un media center su questo computer, accessibile da tutti i computer della casa
<krabador> "accessibile da tutti i computer"
<krabador> fai prima a impostare questo pc, come un server, che condivide files, con altri computer della lan, che dentro hanno un media center
<krabador> Salio, ed in ogni caso
<krabador> !chat | Salio
<ubot-it> Salio: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> Salio: infatti puoi chiamarlo media server, cioè che vorresti fare
<cristian_c> -è
<Salio> Scusate ho installato Ubuntu stamattina e non capisco una mazza
<Salio> d'accordo, media server, come faccio?
<cristian_c> Salio: nell'altro canale, per favore
<krabador> !chat | Salio
<ubot-it> Salio: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<giuliaproblemise> buonasera!  ieri stavo passando alla nuova versione del so di linux, dato che il caricatore del pc è difettoso, avendo lasciato incustodito il computer, la batteria non veniva più caricata, al mio ritorno ho trovato il pc spento credendo che fosse in fase di riavvio..invece ha perso tutti i dati, ora mi trovo ad avere una scelta all'avvio: fare un
<giuliaproblemise> memory test, avviare con la nuova versione e anche in modalità ripristino, o con la versione precedente e sempre con la possibilità di modalità ripristino...il problema è che dopo aver fatto la scelta dovrei risolvere o gestire ciò che mi serve in linguaggio macchina ( E  non ho molte competenze in materia)... come faccio a reinstallare un SO (pref
<giuliaproblemise> eribilmente linux)? Grazie, con la speranza che qualcuno mi possa aiutare ;)
<krabador> !installazione | giuliaproblemise
<giuliaproblemise> PS. qualsiasi cosa provi mi dice che la directory o il file sono inesistenti ( es. riparare pacchetti danneggiati)
<krabador> !installazione | giuliaproblemise
<krabador> giuliaproblemise, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Standard
<ubot-it> giuliaproblemise: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<giuliaproblemise> krabador nel senso da provare nel "terminale"?
<giuliaproblemise> grazie! do subito un occhiata!! :D
<giuliaproblemise> che tipo di installazione devo usare? da CDlive?
<krabador> giuliaproblemise, sarebbe opportuno indicassi che sistema operativo sta avendo problemi
<giuliaproblemise> linux
<krabador> e quale
<krabador> giuliaproblemise, http://www.linux.it/linux
<giuliaproblemise> 3.2.0-52 se è quello che significa
<krabador> giuliaproblemise, sei andato avanti tutto questo tempo senza sapere cosa usavi?
<giuliaproblemise> cè ubuntu
<giuliaproblemise> haha mi sto confondendo
<krabador> giuliaproblemise, non ti preoccupare, chiedi pure a chi puo' saperlo
<krabador> l'importante è sapere sistema, e versione
<krabador> altrimenti non ha molto senso che tu stia qui
<giuliaproblemise> ok  GNU GRUB versione 1.99-21ubuntu3.10
<krabador> giuliaproblemise, su
<krabador> per favore
<krabador> non metterti a sparare a caso
<krabador> se non sai , chiedi a qualcuno
<giuliaproblemise> vabbò m arrangio, se son su sta chat è proprio perchè ho bisogno d'aiuto, altrimenti non avrei chiesto
<krabador> giuliaproblemise, non puoi andare dal meccanico senza macchina
<giuliaproblemise> ascolta appena acceso il pc e mi dice GNU GRUB versione 1.99-21ubuntu3.10 ... però ricordo che stavo avanzando alla versione linux 14 e qualcosa
<LoZioNe> Ciao a tutti,dopo una lunga assenza torno su Kubuntu14.10 ma appena installato da subito errori di aggiornamento... http://paste.ubuntu.com/12698157/
<LoZioNe> e il nuovo Plasma è orribile oltretutto (NdR)
<krabador> LoZioNe, fa piacere che dopo anni di ubuntu, ancora metti ppa che non vanno
<krabador> e non sai riconoscere un ppa offline, ed i backport offline...
<LoZioNe> krabador,i ppa sono quelli installati da cd...
<krabador> LoZioNe, software-properties-kde , altro software rimuovi ppa
<krabador> LoZioNe, cambia server dei repositories,e metti italia garr
<krabador> giuliaproblemise, quando usavi il sistema, prima che succedesse il patatrac , non avevi la minima idea di cosa stavi usando?
<LoZioNe> okk,sorry ma sono arrigginito...Arch mi ha sfasato il poco cervello che mi era rimasto...
<krabador> vanno fatti passi in base alla gamba
<krabador> LoZioNe, ti vorrei dire una cosa...
<krabador> hai presente la politica del supporto delle versioni intermedie di ubuntu...
<krabador> LoZioNe ?
<giuliaproblemise> la versione precedente, aspetta , vado a cercare un attimo e ti dico
<LoZioNe> krabador,qua è lento come un'opossum dopo cena...
<krabador> LoZioNe, lascia stare opossum e rispondimi
<krabador> LoZioNe, hai presente la politica di supporto alle versioni intermedie di ubuntu ?
<LoZioNe> si,ma a parte questa versione non sono riuscito ad avviare nient'altro...
<LoZioNe> e già ha dato un tot di errori
<krabador> LoZioNe, non credo che tu mi abbia risposto
<krabador> LoZioNe, vuoi rispondere o no?
<LoZioNe> dovevo mettere una .08 al posto di .10?
<krabador> LoZioNe, come sempre, porti all'esasperazione https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<krabador> dai un'occhiata su quando è finito il supporto di 14.10
<krabador> fatti un'idea su come mai i repo non vanno
<krabador> LoZioNe, quindi, 14.04.3 15.04 sono le uniche supportate attualmente , tenendo conto che il 22 c'è 15.10 , valutabile in daily
<LoZioNe> mmm...si in effetti era meglio se buttavo su usb una 15.04
<krabador> non è che in effetti
<krabador> 14.10 fuori supporto.
<krabador> amen.
<krabador> tieni conto che 15.04 ha kde5
<LoZioNe> qua ho già Plasma5
<LoZioNe> terribile da vedere...ma per quello vedrò piùavanti
<Philip49> salve!Sono un  verginello e per la prima molta sto cercando installlare l'ultima versione di ubuntu (la 15.4) appena scaricata sul mio sistema  MSI con Intel core i7 q720 con 8 Gb di Ram e con                             windows 10  installato. Ma appena avvio da dvd l'installazione  la macchina si spegne avvisandomi la temperatura del core è tropp
<Philip49> o  elevata!
<krabador> Philip49, sei sicuro di non avere problemi di dissipazione?
<Philip49> la ventola soffia, da una vita! acnhce con win 10 ma non si è mai spento
<krabador> che le ventole funzionino, non significa che tutto sia efficiente
<krabador> Philip49, il dvd di ubuntu, quando parte fa qualcosa?
<Philip49> può essere che tu abbia ragione. Ma la soglia  di Ubuntu non può essere modificata?
<Philip49> krabador, forse il disco frulla un poò più del normale ma poi carica...
<LoZioNe> krabador,scarico la 15.10 che faccio prima...qua non carica le pagine web e se minimizzo mi rimangono gli aloni delle finestre minimizzate...inutilizzabile il tutto.
<cristian_c> !beta ! LoZioNe
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'beta ! LoZioNe'
<cristian_c> !beta | LoZioNe
<ubot-it> LoZioNe: se non sai risolvere da solo i problemi o non sai riconoscere i bug, non usare una versione alpha o beta. Per discussioni e supporto alle versioni in sviluppo /join #ubuntu-it+1
<krabador> LoZioNe, 15.10 ufficiale il 22, tutto il resto, sono daily di rc
<krabador> LoZioNe, non ti lamentare se qualcosa esplode
<LoZioNe> cristian_c, 14.10...stò sfasando in stò periodo.Donne e lavoro,lavoro &&donne...sò fuso oramai _._
<max55> sea a tuttu firefox si blocca spesso cosa posso fare
<max55> ops sera
<max55> ho la 1404
<Philip49> Grazie comunque krabador! Vedrò di migliorare la ventilazione se non si può modificare la theshold delal temperatura!
<max55> ce nesuuno che puo aiutarmi?'
<cristian_c> !nessuno | max55
<ubot-it> max55: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<cbrown> cristian_c: poi l'altra sera è andato tutto a buon fine (grazie), ti posto i pastebin che mancavano..
<max55> lo gia fatta firefox si blocca spesso
<max55> in ubuntu 1404
<cbrown> cristian_c: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12687057/ #questo è il risultato di ./make.sh
<cbrown> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12687072/ #al sudo make install
<krabador> max55, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> max55, sudo lshw | pastebinit
<krabador> max55, il secondo restituisce un link che devi copiare qui
<max55> cos akabador
<max55> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12698346/
<max55> ecco kabador
<krabador> max55, digita firefox da terminale, da invio
<krabador> vedi cosa succede quando si blocca
<max55> anda@panda-1215B-1215B:~$  firefox
<max55> (process:15881): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_slice_set_config: assertion 'sys_page_size == 0' failed
<krabador> max55, e adesso è bloccato?
<max55> no per adesso va
<max55> ma spesso mi si blocca
<krabador> <krabador> vedi cosa succede quando si blocca
<max55> come faccio a vedere che succede
<krabador> max55, con i sensi con cui sei nato, nel terminale
<max55> ma cosa digito
<max55> quando digito firefox mi apre un altra paggina
<krabador> !italiano | max55
<ubot-it> max55: scrivere in maniera corretta facilita la lettura dei messaggi: frasi contenenti abbreviazioni, spesso chiare soltanto a chi le scrive, sono di difficile interpretazione. Ti invitiamo pertanto a non usarle. Vedi http://tinyurl.com/35d9kcn
<krabador> max55, digiti firefox nel terminale, lo usi, quando si blocca controlli il terminale
<joppolandia> salve volevo sapere se avenfdo istallato windows 10 potrei scaricare ed inseguito istallare
<joppolandia> la versione di ubuntu
<gek> salve . una domanda . installando su usb ubuntu è possibile avviarlo in modalità live o bisogna necessariamente installarlo?
<Carlin0> gek, puoi usarlo da live ma non da lo stesso rendimento che darebbe da installato
<gek> grazie. come funziona ? quando avvio usb con windows mi chiede se voglio live o installare ?
<Carlin0> per usare la live scegli l'opzione : prova senza installare
<Carlin0> ma devi avviare il pc con la usb inserita e aver settato il bios per il boot da usb
<Carlin0> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<gek> ok grazie
<maxpie> buonasera. Uso da tempo una chiavetta USB da 2GB con sopra PUPPY LINUX, e ora volevo farne una con UBUNTU da 8GB. Ho scaricato l'ISO, usato unebootin ma nulla : Puppy continua a partire, UBUNTU no, al boot la chiavetta non la sente. Cosa posso controllare ? Il lavoro è fatto in windows XP.
<cristian_c> maxpie: se hai windows
<cristian_c> !usbwin | maxpie
<ubot-it> maxpie: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<maxpie> ok, ora provo. esaminando la USB a fine lavorazione, c'è qualcosa che mi fa capire se è pronta per il boot, qualche file particolare ? Grazie
<cristian_c> maxpie: sostanzialmente, dovrsti controllare il file del file .iso prima di trsferirlo su usb
<cristian_c> trasferire l'immagine
<maxpie> sta girando. la usb nominalmente è da 8gb, ma "esplora risorse" me la da da 7,33 . NOn ha settori rovinati, ci sarà qualcosa che non vedo sopra ? Comunque la sta formattando....
<cristian_c> maxpie: una cosa è gibibyte, un'altra gigabyte
<cristian_c> maxpie: ah, scusa,
<cristian_c> l'hash del file .iso
<maxpie> cosa vuol dire hash del file .iso  ? sono un informatico fermo al cobol /DB2 /host , non ridete :-)
<cristian_c> !md5 | maxpie
<ubot-it> maxpie: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.04/MD5SUMS
<maxpie> uhm, state dicendo che il download potrebbe aver compromesso l'ISO ma ho provato con uno scarico di XUBUNTU e due di LUBUNTU (32 e 64 bit) senza che il risultato cambi, non credo sia colpa del download.
<cristian_c> maxpie: ma hai controllato?
<maxpie> no, vedo che installer, a fine lavoro, ha reato un file MD5SUM sulla chiavetta , insieme a una ventina di altre cartelle e file. Il principale è un WUBI da 2,43 GB. Ora provo il boot
<maxpie> niente, è come se la chiavetta non ci fosse
<cristian_c> !md5 | maxpie
<ubot-it> maxpie: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.04/MD5SUMS
<microm71> ciao a tutti,
<maxpie> mah, domani mi studio md5sums e provo con altra chiavetta, buonanotte e grazie
<microm71> ho installato Ubuntu sul mio portatile ma non riesco a collegarmi via wi-fi, qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno ! microm71
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | microm71
<ubot-it> microm71: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<microm71> scusatemi ma non uso mai le chat o i forum, comumque c'era un CIAO A TUTTI nel mio primo post.
<cristian_c> microm71: esattamente, che problemi hai a collegarti senza fili?
<microm71> in pratica nonostante abbia creato la connessione wi-fi riesco a collegarmi ad internet solo via cavo, nella barra non visualizzo nessun comando per collegarmi senza fili.
<cristian_c> microm71: hai selezionato la rete wifi tra quelle disponibili?
<cristian_c> intendo la tua rete wifi
<microm71> non la visualizzo nella barra in alto, la vedo solo nella finestra Network connection con i comandi ADD/EDIT/DELETE.
<cristian_c> microm71: no, dovrebbe comparire tra tutte le reti wifi disponibili
<cristian_c> quando ti sei connesso, ti è stata richiesta la chiave di cifratura?
<cristian_c> microm71: digita: iwconfig | pastebinit
<cristian_c> in un terminale
<microm71> ci provo
<microm71> scusa ma probabilmente digito male il comando puoi spiegarmelo più semplicemente grazie
<cristian_c> microm71: che cosa ottieni?
<microm71> se digito .....iwconfig pastebinit ottengo .....pastebinit no such devices
<cristian_c> microm71: digita: iwconfig | pastebinit
<cristian_c> microm71: non hai digitato bene
<microm71> ottengo che pastebinit non è installato e posso installarlo tramite typin g: sudo apt-geninstall pastebinit
<cristian_c> microm71: ok, installalo
<microm71> come faccio?
<cristian_c> microm71: hai letto il messaggio che tu stesso hai postato?
<cristian_c> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<cheva> hello to all
<cheva> ragazzi sul mio ubuntu 14.04 non riesco piu ad effettuare nessun aggiornamento
<cheva> ogni volta che cerco di effettuare un aggiornamento mi dà errore
<cheva> il filesystem sembra diventare read-only
<cheva> qualcuno ha mai avuto questo problema ?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | cheva
<ubot-it> cheva: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<microm71> ottengo impossibile trovare il pacchetto pastebinit
<cristian_c> microm71: ma sei collegato via cavo?
<microm71> no lo faccio adesso
<microm71> stesso risultato anche collegato ad internet via cavo... E:impossibile trovare il pacchetto pastebinit
<cristian_c> microm71: riesci ad utilizzare il browser?
<microm71> si
<cristian_c> microm71: digita: sudo apt-get update
<microm71> nel terminale?
<microm71> sto scaricando....
<cristian_c> ok
<microm71> lettura elenco dei pacchetti fatto.
<cristian_c> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<microm71> fatto.
<cristian_c> microm71: digita: iwconfig | pastebinit
<microm71> ottengo no wireless extensions...you are trying to send an empty document, exiting
<cristian_c> microm71: hai digitato male il comando , a quanto pare
<cristian_c> microm71: digita: iwconfig | pastebinit
<cristian_c> ah, ok, scusa
<cristian_c> microm71: capito
<cristian_c> microm71: comunque, nn
<cristian_c> non hai nessuna connessione wifi
<cristian_c> microm71: lshw -C network | pastebinit
<microm71> ottengo Ishw command not found
<cristian_c> microm71: elle
<cristian_c> elle-esse-acca-vudoppio
<microm71> ottengo due avvisi di warning e un indirizzo http://paste.ubuntu.com/12700062/
<cristian_c> product: BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN
<cristian_c> !broadcom| microm71
<ubot-it> microm71: Dispositivi senza fili Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<cristian_c> microm71: vado, notte, buon< lettura
<cristian_c> buona
<microm71> bnotte e grazie.
#ubuntu-it 2015-10-07
<glpiana> ola
<gigirock_> http://imgur.com/2y9LElA ciao questo e' quello che appare cercando di 'caricare' la webapp dal sito web.whatsapp.com , se e' 'solo' un problema di versione...
<Somew> Probabilmente sto scrivendo nella sezione sbagliata, scusatemi se è così.. Ho una domanda che riguarda Libre Office: devo consegnare un progetto di studio al professore, è composto da vari documenti, quindi dovrei mandargli una cartella .zip che contiene tutto; nel documento principale ho inserito alcuni link ad altri documenti "in locale", quindi
<Somew> so che quando manderò la cartella il professore non riuscirà a cliccare, perchè i link sono inseriti in base al mio path; c'è un modo per mantenere i link nella cartella in cui si trovano tutti i file, in modo da essere cliccabili da qualunque dispositivo?
<Carlin0> basta scrivere la url per esteso
<Carlin0> !chat | Somew
<ubot-it> Somew: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Carlin0> ah in locale ...
<Somew> Ok scrivo di la
<raffaelemeo> Salve ho scaricato VMware e ho scaricato ubunti dal sito ma mi esce tale errore This virtual machine is configured for 64-bit guest operating systems. However, 64-bit operation is not possible.
<raffaelemeo> This host supports Intel VT-x, but Intel VT-x is disabled.
<raffaelemeo> Intel VT-x might be disabled if it has been disabled in the BIOS/firmware settings or the host has not been power-cycled since changing this setting.
<raffaelemeo> (1) Verify that the BIOS/firmware settings enable Intel VT-x and disable 'trusted execution.'
<raffaelemeo> (2) Power-cycle the host if either of these BIOS/firmware settings have been changed.
<raffaelemeo> (3) Power-cycle the host if you have not done so since installing VMware Player.
<brigat> buongiorno
<brigat> non riesco a far partire un programma all'avvio da Lubuntu. Ho seguito questa guida ma forse sbaglio qualcosa perchè non si avvia niente
<brigat> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/AvvioAutomatico
<cristian_c> brigat: ok, spiega nel dettaglio cos'hai fatto
<brigat> intanto la prima cosa che subito non funziona è il comando which nome_programma
<Carlin0> e magari anche di che programma si tratta
<brigat> però ho pensato che fosse il nome del comando del determinato programma
<brigat> Transmission
<cristian_c> !paste | brigat
<ubot-it> brigat: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Carlin0> lubuntu hai detto ... un attimo
<brigat> poi ho seguito pari pari la guida andando a modificare il file autostart
<Carlin0> ma noooooooooo
<brigat> e come devo fare -.- scusate ma non sono molto esperto di linux
<cristian_c> brigat: esattamente come ti ha suggerito il bot
<brigat> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12702816/
<Carlin0> brigat, dal menu → preferenze → applicazioni predefinite di LXsession → autostart
<Carlin0> è tanto semplice e vi andate a complicare la vita
<brigat> si Carlin0 la prima cosa che ho fatto è quella...ma non c'è Transmission
<cristian_c> brigat: non vedo comandi which nel paste
<cristian_c> Carlin0: essì, il wiki andrebbe aggiornato
<Carlin0> → aggiungi → transmission-gtk
<cristian_c> eh
<brigat> ok adesso provo a riavviare grazie
<artic> ragazzi qualcuno sa dove trovare una guida semplice per signare un file e creare una busta p7m ?
<cristian_c> signare?
<artic> si
<artic> firma digitale
<cristian_c> artic: a cosa ti riferisci?
<artic> apporre una firma digitale ad un file tramite shell
<cristian_c> che file?
<artic> un file qualsiasi
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> sempre per la storia della camera di commercio?
<artic> si
<cristian_c> !info dike
<ubot-it> Package dike does not exist in vivid
<artic> sono riuscito a installare tutto
<artic> smart card
<artic> certificato
<artic> vede tutto e con dike firmo
<artic> solo che mi serve fare il tutto dalla shell
<cristian_c> artic: come mai?
<artic> per un progetto
<cristian_c> artic: a livello scolastico/didattico/universitario?
<artic> universitario
<cristian_c> artic: ok, ma non capisco perché non ti sei rivolto a chi ha commissionato il progetto
<cristian_c> visto che richiede un certo tipo di esecuzione
<artic> è una semplice richiesta di una guida
<ExPBoy> non penso sia possibile da shell
<cristian_c> artic: 'una g7ida....'
<cristian_c> guida
<cristian_c> ExPBoy: ma il punto è che non si capisce l'utilità
<cristian_c> 'una guida....'
<artic> va be ho capito
<cristian_c> artic: noi no
<ExPBoy> bhè a livello universitario le cose inutili sono tante :)
<cristian_c> se ce lo spieghi
<cristian_c> ...
<artic> ho capito che è inutile chiedere qui
<cristian_c> ExPBoy: appunto, ma è il professore che detta le modalità
<cristian_c> artic: spigaci che devi fare _veramente_
<cristian_c> altrimenti stiamoca girarci i pollici
<ExPBoy> cristian_c, allora vorrei vedere il professore a firmare digitalmente da shell
<artic> devo firmare un file
<artic> da php
<cristian_c> artic: bene, se è solo quello il problema, l'avevi già risolto
<ExPBoy> ora da php
<cristian_c> artic: chi ti ha detto di farlo via php (che non è shell)?
<cristian_c> artic: tra l'altro per come la metti ora (php) sei anche offtopic
<artic> si ma da php posso mandare comandi di shell
<cristian_c> visto che parliamo di programmazione
<cristian_c> script, cose del genere, ecc...
<artic> messa come dici tu , ma saprai benissimo che php sfrutta comandi shell
<ExPBoy> artic, allora devi fare uno script?
<artic> si
<ExPBoy> eh qui non diamo supporto per questo
<artic> o script o eseguire comandi shell
<artic> beh sempre comandi shell sono
<ExPBoy> !comandi
<ubot-it> trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<cristian_c> artic: è qualcosa che ti ha dettato il professore?
<artic> il professore mi ha detto cosa devo fare
<artic> io sto cercando il modo
<artic> ho una pagina web
<artic> in php e devo firmare un file
<artic> avevo pensato di integrare comandi shell alla pagina php
<artic> quindi mi servivano i comandi per creare il p7m
<artic> boh se non è qui che posso cheidere amen
<artic> allora mi sono sbagliato.
<cristian_c> artic: ecco, parliamo del p7m
<artic> si
<artic> dovrei creare un p7m dalla shell ma non capisco come fare
<cristian_c> artic: domanda: ma il corso richiede conoscenze pregresse alla roga di comando?
<cristian_c> riga
<cristian_c> artic: non vi hanno detto quali software utilizzare da riga di cpmando?
<artic> no non so nulla
<ExPBoy> al solito
<ExPBoy> il prof si è svegliato storto :P
<artic> se ce qualcosa che posso studiare mi va bene
<cristian_c> artic: giuro che mi sembra strano, vi danno esercizi o compiti su cose che non conoscete
<artic> qui a palermo è cosi purtroppo
<ExPBoy> cristian_c, magari non le conosce nemmeno il prof
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> ExPBoy: boh...
<cristian_c> artic: ok, quindi ti hanno lasciato nel guano, a quanto ho capito...
<ExPBoy> quello vuole che gli studenti risolvano i suoi problemi :P
<artic> eh beh , lui ha il coltello dalla parte del manico
<ExPBoy> eggià
<artic> altrimenti addio laurea
<artic> :D
<cristian_c> artic: allora, i problemi che hai elencato sono due: 1) firmare file a riga di comando, 2) p7m
<cristian_c> artic: cos'è p7m?
<artic> che il realtà è uno
<artic> un p7m è una "busta"
<cristian_c> artic: ?
<cristian_c> artic: perché in realtà uno?
<artic> perche per esempio , tu hai un file pdf, quando lo firmi diventa pdf.p7m
<cristian_c> ok, chiaro
<cristian_c> diciajo...
<artic> quindi firmando ottieni una busta con il contenuto del file ma criptato e firmato in modo che se venisse modificato tutto risulterebbe alterato e non valido
<cristian_c> chiaro
<artic> dovrei capire pero' come imbustare un file
<artic> applicando la mia firma
<cristian_c> !info smime
<tex> salve. ho da poco installato lubuntu su un notebook con scheda video integrata intel. sembra che vada tutto bene. l'unico problema che ho riscontrato è il seguente: su youtube i video non vengono riprodotti in HD ma solo a 360p. qualcuno può darmi qualche consiglio? Grazie
<ubot-it> Package smime does not exist in vivid
<cristian_c> !info openssl
<ubot-it> openssl (source: openssl): Secure Sockets Layer toolkit - cryptographic utility. In component main, is standard. Version 1.0.1f-1ubuntu11.4 (vivid), package size 491 kB, installed size 976 kB
<cristian_c> artic: teoricamente, con openssl
<tex> il browser utilizzato è firefox
<artic> bene allora mi studio un po openssl vediamo che riesco a capire , grazie
<cristian_c> tex: html5?
<cristian_c> artic: leggiti il man, anche
<artic> man?
<cristian_c> artic: e la documentazione sul sito ufficiale
<artic> dove lo trovo
<cristian_c> artic: perché ho visto p7m come estensione del file nell'opzione --out del comando
<artic> openss.com?
<tex> cristian_c come attivo html5?
<cristian_c> artic: non sai cercare il sito di openssl? O.o
<artic> si l'ho trovato
<cristian_c> artic: per il manuale, digita invece: man openssl
<cristian_c> tex: controlla che tu stia usando html5 o flash
<artic> ok ci studio su grazie
<cristian_c> artic: sito e man
<cristian_c> artic: e forse trovi lanrisposta
<tex> cristian_c puoi dirmi come verificare?
<cristian_c> tex: è semplice, clic destro sul filmato
<cristian_c> mentre è in esecuzione
<tex> html5 è quello utilizzato
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> tex: prova a switchare flash
<cristian_c> tex: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<tex> devo chiudere e riavviare il browser?
<cristian_c> tex: sì
<moelma> c'è qualcuno disposto ad aiutarmi?
<moelma> ho ubuntu 14.04.3 lts che non parte più, dopo lo splash solo lo schermo nero retroilluminato
<moelma> provato nomodeset, ma niente
<moelma> provato a partire con vecchi kernel ma niente
<moelma> aggiornato il kernel ma niente
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> !dettagli | moelma
<ubot-it> moelma: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<moelma> sono 4 gg che faccio tentativi, non ricordo tutto quello che ho provato
<cristian_c> moelma: magari fornisci dettagli completi sulla tua configurazione
<cristian_c> e su come ti sei ritrovo in questa situazione
<cristian_c> ritrovato
<cristian_c> moelma: quando hai installato ubuntu?
<peyote> ciao, ho il seguente problema con QjackCtl all avvio, mi dice arrestato e mi da questo errore: Cannot connect to server socket err = File o directory non esistente
<peyote> Cannot connect to server request channel qualcuno sa che significa?
<cristian_c> peyote: quando avvii qjackctl?
<cristian_c> peyote: ma jack è attivo?
<cristian_c> peyote: anche nel tuo caso:
<cristian_c> !dettagli | peyote
<ubot-it> peyote: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<peyote> sono su ubuntustudio! Qjack era già installato, quando lo avvio al posto di dirmi: avviato mi dice: arrestato. se provo ad avviare  e guardo sui messaggi mi da l errore
<peyote> Cannot connect to server socket err = File o directory non esistente
<peyote> Cannot connect to server request channel
<moelma> grazie lo stesso, ora non posso restare, tornerò
<cristian_c> peyote: 'mi dice....
<cristian_c> moelma: la prossima volta fornisci informazioni dettagliate
<peyote> d-bus: il server jac non può essere avviato
<cristian_c> peyote: posta una schermata col messaggio d'errore, perlomeno
<cristian_c> peyote: inoltre, non hai risposto alla richiesta
<peyote> ora arriva! e che richiesta?
<cristian_c> !dettagli | peyote
<ubot-it> peyote: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<peyote> sono su ubuntustudio! Qjack era già installato, quando lo avvio al posto di dirmi: avviato mi dice: arrestato. se provo ad avviare  e guardo sui messaggi mi da l errore
<peyote> Cannot connect to server socket err = File o directory non esistente
<peyote> Cannot connect to server request channel
<peyote> questa era la mia risposta
<cristian_c> peyote: sì, ma non spiega i dettagli
<cristian_c> sulla tua configurazione,
<cristian_c> a parte il fatto che usi ubuntu studio
<cristian_c> quale ubuntu studio
<cristian_c> prima andava?
<cristian_c> ecc....
<cristian_c> quando hai installato ubuntu studio?
<peyote> no l ho appena installato!
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> peyote: quindi qjackctl non è mai andato?
<peyote> esatto
<cristian_c> peyote: la schermata è pronta?
<peyote> le sto uploadando su imgur
<peyote> http://imgur.com/a/CyzEu
<cristian_c> peyote: questo sembra il log di jack
<cristian_c> peyote: ma se jack non è mai andato, come hai installato il tutto?
<peyote> sta già dentro a ubuntu studio
<cristian_c> peyote: ok, ma come hai confogurato il tutto?
<cristian_c> i
<peyote> mmmm no
<peyote> come si fa?
<cristian_c> peyote: quindi volevi avviaremjack senza configurarlo?
<cristian_c> peyote: come hai saputo di qjackctl?
<cecchini> cristian_c, è normale che xubuntu fa il controllo sul file sistem all'avvio?
<cristian_c> cecchini: no,a può dipendere da un molteplice numero di fattori, variabili da caso a caso
<cristian_c> tra i quali ad esempio, il disco che sta per lasciarci le penne
<cecchini> :O
<cecchini> cristian_c, ma è un hd praticamente nuovo :O
<cristian_c> cecchini: 'tra i quali' , 'ad esempio'
<cristian_c> cecchini: ad ogni avvio?
<cecchini> non sempre
<cecchini> ogni tanto
<cristian_c> cecchini: beh, fai un controllo per valutare la salute del disco
<cristian_c> settori danneggiati, ecc...
<cristian_c> e ti togli il pensiero
<cecchini> cristian_c, come si fa mi dai il comando per favore
<cristian_c> cecchini: c'è smartmount-tools, ma non è l'unico modo, puoi farlo anche da gui
<cecchini> consigliami non l'ho mai fatto dimmi cosa devo fare
<cecchini> il modo piu semplice
<cristian_c> cecchini: unity?
<cecchini> xubuntu
<JethroTux> cecchini, $man fsck
<cristian_c> sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda | less
<cristian_c> è un esempio
<cristian_c> ovviamente se il tuo disco è sda
<cristian_c> o anche
<cristian_c> !info gnome-disk-utility
<ubot-it> gnome-disk-utility (source: gnome-disk-utility): manage and configure disk drives and media. In component main, is optional. Version 3.14.0-0ubuntu2 (vivid), package size 207 kB, installed size 1096 kB
<cecchini> certo ho capito benissimo
<cecchini> cristian_c, opero grazie :) sei gentilissimo
<cristian_c> cecchini: di niente
<cristian_c> cecchini: il less ti permette di scorrere l'output con i tasti freccia
<cecchini> cristian_c, sudo: smartctl: command not found
<cristian_c> cecchini: installa smartmonttools
<JethroTux> ogni quante volte fsck controlla il disco al boot di default dico? ogni 30 boots?
<cristian_c> !info smartmontools
<ubot-it> smartmontools (source: smartmontools): control and monitor storage systems using S.M.A.R.T.. In component main, is optional. Version 6.3+svn4002-2 (vivid), package size 436 kB, installed size 1525 kB
<cecchini> cristian_c, lo installo da terminale?
<cristian_c> cecchini: come preferisci, ovviamente da terminale è più immediato
<cristian_c> conoscendo il nome del pacchwtto
<cecchini> ok
<cecchini> cristian_c, mi da Qst risultato
<cecchini> cristian_c, === START OF INFORMATION SECTION ===
<cecchini> Vendor:               Mass
<cecchini> Product:              Storage Device
<cecchini> User Capacity:        160.041.884.672 bytes [160 GB]
<cecchini> Logical block size:   512 bytes
<cecchini> cristian_c, quando do sudo apt-get install pastebin non mi trova il pacchetto
<cecchini> cristian_c, dal terminale non mi trova alcun pacchetto
<cristian_c> cecchini: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<cecchini> fATTO mi dice pacchetto non trovato
<cecchini> ci riprovo
<cecchini> cristian_c, ok fatto
<cecchini> quale è il comando che devo affiancare per avere il link
<cecchini> logicamente da aggiungere alla riga di comando
<cecchini>  cristian_c  http://paste.ubuntu.com/12703491/
<cristian_c> >> Terminate command early due to bad response to IEC mode page
<cristian_c> cecchini: prova anche il 'gestore dischi' cui ho accennato prima
<cecchini> ok
<cecchini> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12703560/
<cristian_c> cecchini: ?
<cristian_c> cecchini:  ma prendi in gio?
<cristian_c> giro
<cecchini> cristian_c, penso di aver sbagliato il comando
<cecchini> asp
<cristian_c> !info gnome-disk-utility
<ubot-it> gnome-disk-utility (source: gnome-disk-utility): manage and configure disk drives and media. In component main, is optional. Version 3.14.0-0ubuntu2 (vivid), package size 207 kB, installed size 1096 kB
<cecchini> cristian_c, per favore mi dici la riga di comando mi è sfuggita
<cristian_c> cecchini: installa il gestore dischi, se non lo è già
<cristian_c> devo andare adios
<cecchini> ok cristian_c  a dopo buon appetito
<webwiller> Ciao a tutti....come mai qui è tutto vuoto anke se la lista dei collegati è piena?
<Carlin0> che ti serve webwiller
<Carlin0> !italiano | webwiller
<ubot-it> webwiller: scrivere in maniera corretta facilita la lettura dei messaggi: frasi contenenti abbreviazioni, spesso chiare soltanto a chi le scrive, sono di difficile interpretazione. Ti invitiamo pertanto a non usarle. Vedi http://tinyurl.com/35d9kcn
<webwiller> è un po' complesso
<krabador> webwiller, si entra , si chiede, una domanda precisa , relativa ad un problema
<webwiller> il mio PC ha un SSD256mb e 1HDD1TB partizionato in 2 da 500mb, per i dati e i backup sicuro dei dati importanti
<webwiller> L'altro giorno ho deciso che volevo metterci ubuntu...avevo spazio e ho semper amato ubuntu e per motivi di lavoro (uso sw che girano solo su win)
<webwiller> Ho usato una USB pen drive bootable per installare UBuntu
<webwiller> ho fatto spazio in C: (il SSD256mg) circa 30GB e ho installato ubuntu 14.04 LTS 27GB e 3GB di swap
<webwiller> Non so come ho incasinato il boot e non vuole montare la partizione di /win
<krabador> webwiller, ssd partizionato con mbr o gpt^
<krabador> ?
<webwiller> E il problema che più mi assilla è che non vuole più saperne di bootare nè con la usb pen drive nè col il dvd
<Andrea81> Salve ragazzi/e, ho appena installato ubuntu da usb su un pc contentente windows, ma all'avvio il sistema legge solo windows, da cosa può dipendere?
<webwiller> bella domanda....mbr credo
<krabador> Andrea81, hai uefi?
<Andrea81> è windows 7
<Andrea81> ha uefi?
<krabador> Andrea81, ma ha uefi la macchina? win7 è probabile
<webwiller> se mi dici il codice  da terminale per darti certezza su mbr o gpt faccio e ti dico
<krabador> webwiller, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> webwiller, sudo apt-get install gparted
<krabador> webwiller, sudo gparted
<krabador> webwiller, fai uno screenshot
<krabador> webwiller, non accetto privati, scrivi pure qui
<Andrea81> ora provo a entrare nel bios e vedere
<Andrea81> grazie
<Carlin0> Andrea81, che win è?
<Andrea81> 7 home
<krabador> webwiller, lo screenshot lo fai premendo il tasto stamp, lo pubblichi poi su imgur
<krabador> !image | webwiller
<ubot-it> webwiller: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<ExPBoy> :P
<Carlin0> Andrea81, controlla e disabilita anche il fastboot
<krabador> si, in pvt
<krabador> Andrea81, dovessi avere uefi, va installato il bootloader nella partizione efi i
<krabador> *efi
<Andrea81> dunque nel boot mi dice uefi disabled, e PXE disabled
<webwiller> ciao a tutti!
<webwiller> Ho appena installato SimpleScreenRecorder e funziona senza problemi, in teoria registra e salva. Il problema si pone quando tento di avviare l'mp4 con doppio click sul file. Ottengo l'errore: GStreamer, errore di negoziazione. Premetto che non ho mai usato lettori e tantomeno ne conosco. Ho conosciuto ubuntu 5gg fa più o meno.. :)
<webwiller> Errore di GStreamer, problema di negoziazione <---- Questa è la dicitura esatta dell'errore
<webwiller> Nessuno può/sa/vuole aiutarmi?
<webwiller> Almeno per capire dove/come posso trovare info su questo errore che non conosco nè capisco
<Carlin0> webwiller, un attimo ...
<Carlin0> webwiller, con cosa apri il file ?
<webwiller> m'inchino, pardon, non volevo essere tipo i nevrotici al supermercato
<webwiller> lo doppioclicco e basta
<webwiller> sulla barra in alto è scritto solo "video"
<Carlin0> se fai click col destro ti dice apri con ?
<webwiller> credo il lettore std di trusty 14.04
<Carlin0> non c'è vlc tra le opzioni ?
<cecchini> buon pomeriggio
<webwiller> controllo, intendi click dx suil file, giusto?
<Carlin0> esatto
<webwiller> no, solo video
<webwiller> indovino di scaricare vlc
<webwiller> sudo apt-get install vlc?
<Carlin0> un attimo che installiamo anche gstreamerer
<webwiller> oops...sto già installando vlc
<Carlin0> fa nulla dopo dai sudo apt install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<webwiller> domanda generica: Io ho un 64bit...nei comandi di install c'è tipo una specifica fissa che devo aggiungere? da cosa capisco se il sw è nativo a 32bit?
<Carlin0> no no webwiller tu dai i comandi così come sono
<webwiller> ok grazie
<webwiller> perfetto, con vlc va daddio...anke se l'audio è altissimo e distorce un casino...probabilmente dovrei cambiare qlks nelle impostazioni audio di ubuntu
<webwiller> solo non so cosa...se basti abbassare il volume
<webwiller> raga...come si sposta il launcher? si può modificare la size? renderlo più fino? metterlo in basso? come si nasconde?
<webwiller> grazie1000:D
<Carlin0> eh mi spiace qui non so aiutarti webwiller sono cose troppo specifiche di unity (che non uso)
<webwiller> non so neanke cos'è unity :)
<webwiller> intendo la barra delle applicazioni
<Carlin0> webwiller, usi ubuntu ,xubuntu o lubuntu ?
<webwiller> Ubuntu
<Carlin0> l'interfaccia grafica di ubuntu si chiama unity
<webwiller> ho trovato, ty :)
<webwiller> ah ok!
<FAUSTO> ciao sono fausto ti scrivo per un problema che sto riscontrando mentre cerco di installare ubuntu su un pc formattato a zero, senza windows ne nessun altro sistema operativo per intenderci.
<FAUSTO> arrivo alla fase in cui mi chiede di installare il programma
<FAUSTO> dopo la schermata dei consigli per un installazzione ottimale( batt, memoria libera, wifi)
<FAUSTO> ma non mi fa installare ubuntu dicendo di accedere al sistema di partizione...
<FAUSTO> sapreste dirmi piu o meno come procedere, se installare prima windows e poi sovrascriverlo con ubuntu o se è possibile installare ubuntu su un pc privo di sistema operativo??? grazie mille
<FAUSTO> se avete bisogno di informazioni sul computer o foto del problema sono disposto anche a mandarvele
<gigirock> FAUSTO: devi partizionare il disco
<FAUSTO> come si fa a partizionare il disco gigirock(p.s. non sono molto esperto)
<gigirock> FAUSTO: ma fai installazione da una live?
<gigirock> FAUSTO: ma tu vuoi ancora avere windows?
<FAUSTO> in pratica ho messo la ISO di ubuntu su usb da un computer funzionante che ho, poi l' ho inserita nel computer formattato che non ha nulla installato e mi avvia automaticamente ubuntu...arrivo alla schermata installa e procede tutto bene fino a quando non devo installarlo e li mi dice di partizzionare il disco
<FAUSTO> accendo un secondo il computer e ti mando tutte le foto
<gigirock> No aspetta. Dal menù iniziale di Ubuntu scegli prova Ubuntu senza installare
<gigirock> Dopo un po' ti troverai davanti il desktop di ubuntu
<FAUSTO> provo ;)
<FAUSTO> l'unica cosa di cui mi sono accorto
<FAUSTO> è di aver scaricato il 64 bit anziche 32 ma funzionava lo stesso
<gigirock> FAUSTO: se si avvia vuol dire che funziona
<FAUSTO> ok adesso sto accendendo
<gigirock> FAUSTO: che Windows era installato su quel pc?
<FAUSTO> windows 7 starter
<gigirock> K
<FAUSTO> ho il product key ma devo ancora capirne l'utilità
<FAUSTO> ok faccio prova ubuntu ora
<FAUSTO> ok sono sul desktop di ubuntu
<FAUSTO> adesso mi serve il tuo aiuto gigirock
<gigirock> FAUSTO: premi il bottone in alto a sx e li scrivi gparted
<FAUSTO> ok trovato me lo ha aperto+
<gigirock> Ok
<gigirock> In alto a dx c'è scritto il nome del device che stiamo usando
<gigirock> É l hardisk che vuoi usare?
<FAUSTO> dve/sda mi dice lui... comunque si l'hard disk
<gigirock> FAUSTO: controlla la dimensione...
<FAUSTO> 14.53 gb( la chioavetta che uso è da 16 gb quindi penso sia lei)
<FAUSTO> ho gia provato ad aprire la tendina ma non ce nullla
<gigirock> Ok allora prova a selezionare sdb o cmq l'altro device
<gigirock> Mmmh male
<FAUSTO> provo a fare un apartizione ho si puo ricercare in qualche modo l'hARD DISK?
<FAUSTO> ppuo essere che sia l'hard disk che non sia piu funzionante?
<gigirock> FAUSTO: devi provare ad andare nel bios e vedere come é impostato l hardisk
<gigirock> FAUSTO: oppure problema hardware
<FAUSTO> cerco sempre bios sul tasto ricerca?
<gigirock> No il bios é una parte del pc devi riavviare e premere del o f2
<gigirock> FAUSTO: ma chi ha "formattato" quel pc?
<FAUSTO> ok perche su dico mi trova solo la ram e la chiavetta
<FAUSTO> l'ho fomattato io però siceramente non saprei dirti quando...l'unica cosa che so dirti è che ha preso qualche botta
<gigirock> Eh o il disco é staccato o qualcuno se lo ha preso
<FAUSTO> no no il disco comunque è incassato nel senso che o rompi tuto o non si riesce a togliere
<FAUSTO> provo a riavviarlo e fare f2
<gigirock> É un portatile?
<FAUSTO> si senza lettore cd
<gigirock> Asus?
<FAUSTO> è un toshiba nb550d-105
<FAUSTO> non una bomba però mi serviva un computer da battaglia
<gigirock> K prova ad accedere al bios
<FAUSTO> adesso comunque ubuntu girava però non va su internet ne mi apre open office
<FAUSTO> e un altra cosa fa sempre un rumorino tipo metallico accentuato( non esagerato) che però non aveva mai fatto
<FAUSTO> comunque ci sono sono in schermata tutta scritee sfondo nero
<gigirock> Vedi se c'è una voce che parla di hardisk...
<FAUSTO> rebbot and select proper device or insert boot media in selected boot device and press key
<FAUSTO> exiting pxe rom fa lo stesso?
<FAUSTO> perche hard disk non mi dice nulla
<gigirock> No quello é il menu per il boot....
<FAUSTO> ok allora faccio f12??( e l'altra opzione )
<gigirock> Allora prova reboot e poi esc o del
<gigirock> K
<FAUSTO> nel menu f12 mi da l'hdd(hard disk immagino)
<FAUSTO> hdd/sdd precisamente
<FAUSTO> faccio invio ho devo fare altro??
<gigirock> Su internet dicono che f2 fa accedere al bios
<FAUSTO> si si infatti anche a me con f12 mi dice boot e con f2 mi dice setup
<gigirock> E allora f2
<FAUSTO> però non mi dice nulla e non mi fa scrivere
<FAUSTO> devo pigiare alt o cose simili
<gigirock> F2 lo devi premere quando appare il logo toshiba
<FAUSTO> si si lo premo quando appare il logo
<FAUSTO> riprovo
<gigirock> E non appare un.menu o una videata di.un programma?
<FAUSTO> eh non mi appare nulla
<FAUSTO> solamente la schermata dove mi dice quello che ti scritto sopra
<gigirock> FAUSTO: devo guidare per un ora adesso...
<FAUSTO> ok ti ringrazio comunque gigirock se hai ancora un attimo ti mando la foto della schermata
<FAUSTO> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/iJLiGpHRgWW8UjX8Rxzw https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/EArpQFJSSuzw4aIpVFAm
<FAUSTO> se riesco
<FAUSTO> ok ci sono
<kruger> ho ricompilato il file vmlinuz.efi, ma non riesco a fare il boot del dvd in uefi mode, mi compare la shell di busybox (initramfs). In modalità bios tradizionale funziona correttamente. Qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<marM93> salve
<marM93> posso avere supporto ?
<krabador> kruger, scusami, quale versione di ubuntu?
<krabador> !chiedi | marM93
<ubot-it> marM93: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<marM93> potete passare dalla domanda su startx in cima nel forum avrei urgenza grazie :)
<krabador> marM93, torna quando hai piu' tempo allora.
<krabador> questo non è il forum, non si fa supplenza ad esso se l'utente non riceve risposta
<krabador> questo è il canale irc ufficiale di supporto, entri chiedi, ed aspetti pazientemente la risposta da chi c'è , sa, ed ha voglia di rispondere.
<marM93> non vorrei sembrare scorte utilizzo ubuntu per motivi di studio, e mi è inpossibilitato lavorare col pc, nessuna supplenza
<ugone> marM93, ma qual'è il problema?
<marM93> ho digitato startx da terminale, adesso sto alla schermata grafica di loggin e dice che ma mia password è errata
<krabador> !dettagli | marM93
<ubot-it> marM93: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<ugone> marM93, nella schermata grafica dovresti aver la possibilità di guardare se la tastiera è corretta (se è italiana o la lingua che c'è di default)
<marM93> ubuntu 15.04 versione base , lo accendo , apro il terminare , digito startx premo invio, schermo nero per 2 secondi, poi si apre  la schermata di loggin,  accedo con il mio profilo ma non riconosce la password
<marM93> italiana già visto
<manuelMATE> Buonasera. Un'info riguardo gli aggiornamenti kernel su ubuntumate 15.04. Oggi si è scaricato l'aggiornamento 3.19.0-31 ed al riavvio ha cominciato ad andare in blocco dopo pochi minuti di uso.  Ho avviato la versione precendete del kernel e sembra tutto ok. Ho eliminato dal terminale la versione che dava problemi. Ora al prossimo aggiornamento me
<manuelMATE> la ritrovo?
<kruger> krabador: 14.04 LTS
<krabador> kruger, quando l'hai scaricata?
<krabador> kruger, da 14.10 (che non è piu' supportata) ubuntu è compatibile con uefi
<ugone> manuelMATE, possibile di si cmq ti basta star attento un paio di giorni e salti questo aggiornamento
<ugone> manuelMATE, avuto lo stesso problema
<manuelMATE> Ok ottimo. Sono passato a linux da una settimana ed ancora non ho capito bene con che logica vengono proposti gli aggiornamenti. Ad ogni modo in pochi giorni ho installato mate su 2 pc, lubuntu su un vecchissimo desktop ed ubuntu  su un nuovo pc in alternativa a win10
<kruger> krabador: l'ho scaricata oggi, la 14.04 è ancora supportata esendo LTS, ed anch'essa ha il supporto uefi, il mio problema è che non fa il boot da uefi con il vmlinuz.efi ricompilato da me
<krabador> kruger, 14.04 parziale supporto
<kruger> krabador: in che senso?
<krabador> parziale supporto uefi
<kruger> si avevo capito :) intendevo in che senso parziale?
<krabador> che uefi va disabilitato
<kruger> Con il vmlinuz.efi fornito con il dvd funziona correttamente
<kruger> in modalità uefi
<krabador> allora sei di quelli coperti dal parziale supporto
<kruger> ok però vorrei capire come fare per far funzionare il mio vmlinuz.efi
<krabador> kruger, molto semplicemente qui ti si puo' segnalare come usare cio' che è in bundle
<kruger> krabador: ok, grazie lo stesso :)
<marM93> c'è nessuno ?
<fabio_cc> !nessuno | marM93
<ubot-it> marM93: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<marM93> fabio_cc, :D hahah. Qualcuno disposto ad aiutarmi col comando startx ? Ho digitato dal terminale questo comando e adesso il pc  è bloccato sulla schermata di loggin  e non riconosce la password del mio profilo utente
<marM93> s.o. ubuntu 15.04
<Carlin0> startx ? ma guarda che l'interfaccia grafica si avvia da sola
<marM93> sto provando esercizi per un esame, il comando non c'era sulle slide, l'ho digitato per prova...adesso son bloccato
<fabio_cc> marM93, perché hai dato quel comando?
<marM93> che devo fare per poter accedere nuovamente al mio profilo ?
<marM93> avrei dovuto fare questo startx 2>>err_log.log ma prima ho provato solamente startx...e mo son bloccato -.-
<Carlin0> ma scusa marM93 sai a cosa serve startx ?
<fabio_cc> marM93, puoi provare a passare ad una console virtuale con ctrl+alt+f1 e dare il comando sudo service lightdm restart, per riavviare il server grafico
<marM93> ok fabio provo
<marM93> sono con la sessione ospite, ho eltto come ultimo messaggio quello di fabio sul comando sudo service...
<fabio_cc> marM93, si ti ho dato quel comando per provare a riavviare il server grafico, ovviamente se dovessi avere file aperti con modifiche non salvate nella sessione corrente, li perderesti
<marM93> potete riscrivere eventuali consigli dati dopo questo? perchè non li leggo piu' in quanto son dovuto uscire e rientrare con la sessione ospite
<marM93> fabio provato ma non mi fa accedere perchè dice che la password è errata
<fabio_cc> marM93, non è stato scritto più nulla dopo
<marM93> ok bene
<fabio_cc> marM93, da console virtuale?
<marM93> dalla sessione ospite con grafica ho aperto un terminale (crl+alt+f1) e di la ho fatto il loggin che riconosce, poi ho lanciato il comando detto da te
<fabio_cc> marM93, sei tornato alla schermata di login grafico?
<marM93> ma mi ricompare sempre il modulo grafico per il loggin che puntulmente dice che la password è errata
<marM93> si ho rifatto l'accesso con ospite
<marM93> e sono in modalità grafica
<fabio_cc> marM93, quindi da console ti prende la password e da login grafico no, mi sembra di capire
<fabio_cc> marM93, guarda in alto a destra, cosa c'è scritto nel quadratino della lingua?
<marM93> perchè non riesco ad accedere alla modalità grafica del mio profilo? Cavolo ho digitato solamente da terminale (nella sessione grafica del mio profilo) il comando startx, poi tutto questo casino
<fabio_cc> marM93, it o en?
<marM93> LINGUA IT
<marM93> già controllato
<fabio_cc> marM93, è quanto meno strano tutto ciò, la password è giusta, se no non saresti riuscito nemmeno da console
<marM93> sisi da console va quindi è corretta
<marM93> non ho dati su ubuntu quindi posso anche fare operazioni radicali, quindi potete consigliarmi qualsiasi cosa
<fabio_cc> marM93, hai provato a riavviare il pc?
<marM93> si si sempre bloccato sul loggin
<marM93> ho GRUB (o LILO ) adesso sfugge, che faccio avvio ubuntu nella modalità speciale(adesso non ricordo formalemnte il termine)
<Carlin0> marM93, ma hai dato comandi da root o con sudo oltre a startx ?
<fabio_cc> marM93, intendi recovery? quella permette di accedere in modalità testuale come root, ma nel tuo caso non c'è bisogno
<marM93> carlino se non erro ero superuser
<Carlin0> ecco è li che hai fatto il danno , già dare comandi senza sapere cosa fanno non è salutare , immagina da root
<marM93> e lo so..ma stavo facendo esercizi...non ci stavo dando peso...ma tanto non ho dati su ubuntu quindi posso fare reset vari
<fabio_cc> marM93, forse può servire questo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2190818
<marM93> ma mi diche che cosa fa quel comando, ho inteso che riguarda la grafica e il manager xwinfows
<marM93> leggo fabio
<fabio_cc> marM93, in particolare qui:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2190818&p=12860901#post12860901
<marM93> sisi sto per provare quindi da ora in poi non leggo e non potro' rileggere i messaggi(sessione grafica non salva )
<marM93> esco
<fabio_cc> cena, torno dopo
<marM93> Fabio eccomi, risolto :D
<marM93> Grazie mille :) ho provato i comandi del forum in inglese
<fabio_cc> marM93, prego
<fabio_cc> marM93, però adesso hai imparato che devi fare attenzione
<fabio_cc> marM93, come ti ha detto anche Carlin0
<marM93> Mi sapreste dire cosa fa il comando startx di preciso? e cosa fa questo startx 2>>err_log.log (forse è & e non 2 ho una foto della traccia d'esame e non si capisce)
<fabio_cc> marM93, dai man startx, nel terminale
<marM93> sono alle prime armi, ma ho imparato la lezione :)
<marM93> fatto ma non riesco a capire :(
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<marM93> ok mi sono registrato poche ore fa , provvedo , buona serata
<fabio_cc> marM93, buona serata
<disperato> buona sera
<Carlin0> disperato, se hai bisogno esponi il problema e se qualcuno sa ed ha voglia risponde
<disperato> semplicemente cercando di fare una usb live di ubuntu ho piallato un hdd da 500gb di backup... ora risulta vuoto e formattato in msdos, c'è un modo per tentare un recupero o devo rinunciare?
<Carlin0> eh non aspettarti + di tanto ma se vuoi provare ecco una guida http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec_Passo_Dopo_Passo
<disperato> me la sto già studiando, ma non è che si capisca molto. porca vacca quanto mi rode, due anni di files buttati nel cesso
#ubuntu-it 2015-10-08
<glpiana> ola
<artic> salve
<artic> qualcuno sa come aggiornare la versione di openssl di ubuntu?
<ExPBoy> artic, quando l'aggiornamento sarà disponibile verrà installato
<artic> ma manualmente non si puo' fare?
<artic> perchè mi serve la patch per le buste cades
<ExPBoy> artic, si certo
<ExPBoy> !info openssl
<ubot-it> openssl (source: openssl): Secure Sockets Layer toolkit - cryptographic utility. In component main, is standard. Version 1.0.1f-1ubuntu11.4 (vivid), package size 491 kB, installed size 976 kB
<ExPBoy> questa è la versione corrente
<artic> ho letto che disinstallando le librerie di open ssl si potrebbe far danno al sistema
<ExPBoy> appunto
<artic> si ma a me serve
<ExPBoy> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenSSL
<artic> comunque è strano che ubuntu non abbia il supporto alle buste crittografiche cades
<artic> nativo ovviamente
<ExPBoy> artic, non si può avere tutto
<artic> eh beh sono gli standard italiani di crittografia
<artic> non è avere tutto
<artic> è avere l'essenziale
<ExPBoy> artic, ok
<artic> comunque riporto sul forum
<artic> vediamo che dicono :)
<artic> grazie lo stesso :
<ExPBoy> figurati
<undef> Ciao ragazzi, ho un problema con il collegamento di dispositivi mobili su ubuntu: non riconosce nessun tipo di cellulare collegato tramite usb. Non è di sicuro un problema dei dispositivi perchè collegandoli con windows o altri sistemi operativi funzionano correttamente... Suggerimenti?
<glpiana> undef, passa su #ubuntu-it-chat per cortesia
<undef> Ok
<SERF> Aiuto , nell'aggiornare il sistema da ubunto 14.2 a 15 ho combinato un casino , windows è sparito , io vorrei installare ubunto
<SERF> Aiuto , nell'aggiornare il sistema da ubunto 14.2 a 15 ho combinato un casino , windows è sparito , io vorrei installare ubunto   senza windows ma non so come fare , se qualcuno mi può aiutare gle ne sarei molto grato .
<glpiana> SERF, ubuntu è funzionante?
<SERF> glpiana : no ubunto non funziona , e neanche windows .
<glpiana> SERF, ubuntu non si avvia neanche in recovery?
<SERF> glpiana : veramente non sò come fare , non è che sono molto in queste cose .
<glpiana> SERF, quando avvii il pc vedi un menu da cui scegliere il sistema?
<SERF> glpiana : quando avvio il pc non si vede niente , solo l'opizione di premer f2 pre il set up .
<glpiana> SERF, hai la possibilità di reinstallare ubuntu? hai ancora il dvd o la usb?
<SERF> glpiana : ho l'usb con ubunto .
<glpiana> SERF, reinstallalo allora, ma attento a non eliminare windows, che se non hai fatto danni eccessivi è ancora presente sul pc
<glpiana> SERF, se ubuntu viene riconosciuto potrebbe chiederti di aggiornarlo oppure di sostituirlo
<glpiana> se poi mentre operi hai dei dubbi, chiedi qui. chi c'è ti aiuterà
<formaggio> Ehilà
<SERF> glpiana : adesso prendo un usb vergine , ci  carico solo ubunto ,e provo a far partire il pc , molte grazie .
<Kagakazov> ragazzi non riesco ad avviare banshee, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12713308/ qualche idea???
<formaggio> ti è necessario pipelight?
<Bassoon> Salve, vi scrivo da un computer con windows, il mio pc con ubuntu dopo aver fatto l´ultimo aggiornamento e´diventato molto lento e inoltre la scrivania non ha piu´le icone ! Cosa posso fare ?
<Kagakazov> formaggio ma il programma funzionava benissimo fino a poco fa!!!
<Kagakazov> ho resettato le impostazioni a quelle di default, ma niente, ci sono alcune opzioni che se selezionate fanno crashare il programma, come mai questo cambiamento???
<igo> ciao, vorrei installare ubuntu come secondo OS mantenendo come sistema operativo primario Windows 10. Posso procedere normalmente o avrò problemi col GRUB?
<pino> buonasera, ho installato su  un pc desktop  32 bit ubuntu 14.04.3, vorrei capire come si fa per conoscere se è rpm o deb
<pino> al fine di scaricare dal sito della brother i driver della stampante dcp-j315w, atteso che me lo chiede; nonchè la procedura per l'installazione.
<pino> grazie
<webwiller> Help! Sto scrivendo da notebook, ho completamente perso la possibilità di boot nel PC-Desktop. Ho fatto un ram-test, risultato=1 errore. Da quel momento il PC si avvia ma non riconosce tastiera nè mouse che sono wireless logitech unifying. Ma dall'installazione mai avuti problemi, tantomeno ne ho qui sul notebook e non ho MAI dovuto preoccuparmi di
<webwiller>  driver o alcunchè, hanno sempre funzionato plug&play, out of the box ;(
<webwiller> Adesso provo a fare il boot con la pen drive usb avviabile che ho usato per installare Ub14.04lts. Ma poi il panico è lavorare sul grub per sistemare il menu di avvio, lavoro che già cercavo di fare prima del presentarsi del problema.
<webwiller> C'è qualcuno che ha tempo per me e che se ne intende nel riconfigurare il grub da pen-drive live? (k è come da lice-cd)
<webwiller> sta avviando da live...vediamo se ho mouse e tastiera...
<webwiller> OK perfetto, da live-cd ho mouse e tastiera, c'è chi può darmi una mano a riordinare il boot order?
<krabador> !GRUB
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<webwiller> ho capito io...ma la config che devo riordinare non è affatto semplice ed io non ho le skill...
<webwiller> Diciamo che posso benissimo optare per un fresh-install ddato k non ho ancora nulla sulla partizione di ubuntu. Ma il mio problema è che se faccio un fresh install voglio farlo per bene. E la mia  configurazione non è semplice. Ho due dischi, entrambi partizionati ergo 4 se non conti swap, sennò 5. Un disco è dedicato agli OS e loro sw mentre l'alt
<webwiller> ro è dedicato all'archiviazione di tutti i dati di entrambi i sistemi. Con 2 partizioni  di cui una per il doppio backup delle cose importanti più un archivio specifico di file che tendono ad avere grosse dimensioni. Quello che vorrei è che le partizioni non vengano montate come directory Es: /windows ma che si veda che sono drive, così da riconosc
<webwiller> erli facilmente ed anche da avere una visione ottica e lavorativa che rispecchia l'effettivo sistema. Se nessuno poò aiutarmi proverò altrove....
<glpiana> webwiller, ho letto ciò che hai scritto sopra, ma vorrei chiederti quanti sistemi operativi hai su sto pc
<webwiller> 2
<webwiller> ubuntu 14.04LTS & Windows 10
<glpiana> webwiller, quindi sono due. puoi spiegarmi in che modo vorresti riordinare il boot order, visto che di sistemi ne hai solo due?
<webwiller> intanto se mi dai 1 minuto ti uploado gli screen shot di gparted così hai le idee ben chiare
<webwiller> che dici?
<glpiana> webwiller, no, lascia stare gli screenshot. fammi capire la questione dell'ordine di boot prima
<webwiller> beh, ovviamente lascio gestire il boot a grub. Le scelte che vorrei sono semplici, i miei 2 OS e, se consigli, un'opzione di recovery
<webwiller> ma la cosa k mi complica la vita è come montrli
<webwiller> montarli*
<webwiller> perchè se a windows do come punto di mount /windows, negli effetti il PC mi mostra Windows10 come una cartella qualsiasi
<glpiana> webwiller, le partizioni vengono montate sull'albero e appaiono come directory, c'è poco da fare su quello
<webwiller> invece io vorrei che ubuntu mi mostrasse la partizione disco di windows, la partizione disco di ubuntu, se la swap la lasciamo come directory/cartella non mi da fastidio anzi...credo sia un po' ridicolo avee in scrivania la partizione inutile di swap
<webwiller> e l'altro disco
<glpiana> webwiller, swap è l'unica che non appare come directory
<glpiana> comunque il file manager può benissimo mostrarti le partizioni come dischi fisici
<glpiana> diciamo che li visualizzi sia come devices che come directory
<accendino> salve a tutti
<webwiller> dev/sda, è un disco da 1TB partizionato in 2 da 500 mb, che vorrei anch'essi figurassero come ciò che sono, cioè dischi, e li uso per tenerci tutti i miei file in sostanza
<glpiana> webwiller, che interfaccia grafica usi? qual è il file manager che utilizzi?
<webwiller> l'altro disco il dev/sdb è dedicato ai 2OS e ai loro sw
<accendino> devo recuperare un vecchio pc a un amico e ho provato a installare lubuntu 13.10 solo che avviandolo mi dice che non supporta il kernel pae, dove trovo la versione senza pae?
<webwiller> edit?
<glpiana> webwiller, nautilus dolphin pacmanfs? altro?
<webwiller> ho risposto giusto?
<glpiana> webwiller, quando apri la home, che programma ti si apre per visualizzare file e cartelle?
<webwiller> credo nautilus
<webwiller> ma se mi dici un comando da terminale x dirtelo con certezza lo faccio
<webwiller> cmq è unity
<glpiana> waoki, se apri nautilus e guardi a sinistra dovresti vedere una sezione relativa ai Volumi
<webwiller> l'interfaccia
<webwiller> oddio se lo punto sul launcher dice solo "files"
<Carlin0> accendino, installa lubuntu 14.04 e usa l'opzione forcepae https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PAE
<webwiller> e da aperto mi da nella barra la posizione...tipo "home"...
<glpiana> webwiller, e a sinistra non c'è una colonna con scritto Home Scrivania Documenti Immagini etrc etc?
<webwiller> esatto!"
<webwiller> a sx c'è quella colonna lì!
<glpiana> webwiller, ecco, sotto a quelle directory dovresti visualizzare l'elenco dei "volumi" cioè delle diverse parizioni dei tuoi dischi
<webwiller> quindi? è nautilus ero giusto?
<webwiller> sì, ci sono
<glpiana> webwiller, se hanno una etichetta vedrai una etichetta, altrimenti denominazioni come "Volume da 250 Giga"
<webwiller> esatto, senza etichetta, volume da....
<glpiana> quinid, appurato che da lì hai un link diretto ai devices per come sono stati creati nei tuo due dischi fisici, è sufficiente sta cosa o vorresti altro?
<glpiana> *quindi
<webwiller> ma il problema è che mi mostra questa configurazione SOLO se faccio il boot in recovery
<webwiller> ora sono in recovery xk non si avvia più in nessun modo! normalmente non mi riconosce più tastiera e mouse, da un momento all'altro
<glpiana> webwiller, mi sa che il problema non è di visualizzazione delle partizioni allora
<webwiller> ma in recovery non si può fare una cosa più semplice e veloce, ti condivido il desktop con skype e hai tutto sott'occhi
<glpiana> webwiller, non ho capito cosa vuoi fare da recovery
<webwiller> OK, può essere, ma io son dispostissimo anche a reintallare fresh e se serve anke rifare una tabella delle partizioni
<webwiller> il punto è che io non so montare i dischi correttamente!
<webwiller> il casino l'ho fatto già dall'install :(
<webwiller> Tu tieni conto k io e Ubuntu ci conosciamo da 4gg ;)
<webwiller> è fantstica la logica operativa...tipo la intravedo da qualche anno luce...ma sono supernew ancora:)
<Bassoon> Salve a tutti, ieri sera ho effettuato gli aggiornamenti al pc e quando lo ho riavviato ho effettuato il log in ma poi nella scrivania mancavano le icone e il pc è diventato lento ! Ora sono entrato grazie alla recovery mode ma non riesco a ridimensionare lo schermo e ho lo schermo più grande del normale. Ho provato ad andare su impostazioni- monit
<Bassoon> or- ma nono posso modificare la grandezza perchè mi dice "monitor integrato" cosa posso fare ?
<webwiller> glpiana ci sei ancora?! :)
<glpiana> webwiller, allora, reinstalla e non creare i punti di mount
<webwiller> lascio tutto blank?
<glpiana> webwiller, in automatico le tue partizioni saranno montate sotto /media o sotto /media/tuoutente e in ogni caso le visualizzerai come volumi nella colonna sinistra di nautilus
<glpiana> webwiller, tu, in fase di installazione, pensa solo alla partizione di root ( / ), alla swap e alla home (se la tieni separata dal sistema)
<webwiller> tu tieni conto che ho win10 che è pieno di sw e dati k non ho potuto backuppare altrove. detto cio, quindi posso fare un resize della windows. Come mi conviene strutturare la tabella delle partizioni?
<webwiller> durante l'install io  posso dare etichette a tutti i volumi tipo chiamarli D:/ ed E:/ e C:/ ?
<glpiana> webwiller, perchè vuoi toccare iwndows se già ubuntu era installato? dovrebbe venire riconosciuto dal programma di installazione
<webwiller> si si....ma visto che spero di non toccare il tutto per un bel po', mi chiedevo quale era la tabella migliore
<webwiller> se va bene così comè
<webwiller> ad esempio
<glpiana> webwiller, non si tocca la tabella delle partizioni a meno di voler perdere tutto
<glpiana> se la tocchi puoi dire addio alla tua installazione di windows e ai dati
<webwiller> io ho i 2 SO in dev/sdb....e il disco per i dati, quella da 2 partizioni, in dev/sda.....è ok?
<webwiller> non dovrebbero gli OS essere in dev/sda?
<webwiller> ok ok ok...se passi alle minacce allora lascio il mondo com'è! :Dù
<webwiller> :D
<glpiana> webwiller, possono stare dove vogliono, non è certo un problema sda o sdb
<webwiller> ok, allora io faccio fresh install senza montare nulla a parte di /root  e swap
<webwiller> è importante secondo te in genere tenere home separata?
<glpiana> webwiller, sì, e stai attento a dove va a installare, mi raccomando
<Bassoon> Salve a tutti, ieri sera ho effettuato gli aggiornamenti al pc e quando lo ho riavviato ho effettuato il log in ma poi nella scrivania mancavano le icone e il pc è diventato lento ! Ora sono entrato grazie alla recovery mode ma non riesco a ridimensionare lo schermo e ho lo schermo più grande del normale. Ho provato ad andare su impostazioni- monit
<Bassoon> or- ma nono posso modificare la grandezza perchè mi dice "monitor integrato" cosa posso fare ?
<webwiller> e se sì, quanto spazio dai alla part home in genere?
<glpiana> webwiller, dipende dal proprio uso e dalle abitudini. se fai backup dei dati a parte non è imprtante
<webwiller> si si...so come dirgli dove mettere /
<glpiana> Bassoon, se invece avvii normalemnte senza passare da recovery?
<webwiller> ma /home tu la separeresti'
<glpiana> webwiller, sì, l'ho sempre separata. ma tu hai detto di avere partizioni a parte apposta per i dati, per cui ne puoi fare tranquillamente a meno
<Bassoon> ciao glpiana, ho provato almeno 6 volte tra ieri pomeriggio e ieri notte,una volta che metto la password e premo enter escono fuori delle finestre che mi chiedono se voglio segnalare il problema, dico si e dopo molto appare lo sfondo ma non ci sono le icone
<glpiana> Bassoon, cerca di accedere a un terminale e scrivi: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<glpiana> Bassoon, ogni volta che il comando termina, se ha dato output, ripetilo, fino a che non da più nulla. poi riavvia e vedi se migliora la situazione
<webwiller> ah perfetto.
<Bassoon> ho messo la password e poi mi veniva fuori ancora la possibilià di scrivere un codice
<webwiller> allora reinstallo, monto nulla a parte root&swap e k Dio ce la mandi buona
<webwiller> gplana grazie mille per l'aiuto!
<webwiller> glpiana ooops! ;)
<webwiller> anke tu però...giocare con le consonanti dolci per cofondere i neofiti ;)
<Bassoon> glpiana ho riprovato e non va
<glpiana> Bassoon, il comando non funziona?
<Bassoon> no..
<glpiana> Bassoon, il comando non da output?
<Bassoon> morgan@morgan-laptop:~$ sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Bassoon> [sudo] password for morgan:
<Bassoon> morgan@morgan-laptop:~$ ^C
<Bassoon> morgan@morgan-laptop:~$ sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Bassoon> morgan@morgan-laptop:~$ sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Bassoon> morgan@morgan-laptop:~$
<glpiana> Bassoon, prossima volta usa pastebin :)
<glpiana> !paste | Bassoon
<ubot-it> Bassoon: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Bassoon> glpiana scusa non so che ho combinato e mi si è chiusa la pagina, ho provato a copiare il testo del terminale su pastebin ma dopo devo cliccare scarica come testo ?
<glpiana> Bassoon, la prima volta che hai dato il comando ti ha restituito immediatamente il prompt dei comandi o ti ha fatto attendere qualche secondo?
<Bassoon> la prima volta mi ha chiesto di mettere la password, l'ho messa ma niente . mi ha ridato il prompt dei comandi
<glpiana> Bassoon, intanto fai un riavvio, non passare da recovery. avvia normalmente e vediamo se va
<Bassoon> va bene, se rimane tutto come prima rientro in recovery e te lo dico ?
<webwiller> dove mi conviene installare il bootloader? c'è un menù a tendina, le scelte sono le seguenti:
<webwiller> - dev/sda ATA ST1000DM003-1CH1 (1TB)
<Carlin0> webwiller, hai uefi ?
<webwiller> -dev/sda1
<webwiller> uff---bella domanda...non ci ho mai capito un Ca**** ma non credo
<Carlin0> devi saperlo ... se non hai uefi /dev/sda se hai uefi nella partizione efi
<webwiller> cosa ho combinato  :/
<glpiana> webwiller, non toccare quelle opzioni
<webwiller> Carlin0  ho modo di verificarlo...cosa devo cercare nel BIOS? Poi...ho 2 dischi...se uno è uefi e l'altro no?
<Carlin0> webwiller, il uefi è il bios non i dischi
<webwiller> ok....e da dove lo vedo?
<webwiller> adesso riavvio in BIOS
<webwiller> perchè davvero da qnd è uscito sto uefi non ho mai capito cosa centra e come comportarmi e cosa cambiaù
<Carlin0> webwiller, pensa io che non l'ho MAI visto ...
<webwiller> invece vorrei tnt sapere
<Bassoon> Glpiana sono collegato con il telefono , ho fattoil log in , schermo nero e vedo solo il mouse..
<Bassoon> Adesso mi ha buttato fuori e mi chiedi di fare il login un altra volta
<glpiana> Bassoon, prova entrare come guest
<glpiana> ospite
<webwiller> immagino di SI, il titolone gigante è: ASUS UEFI BIOS UTILITY - EZ MODE
<webwiller> Quindi Carlin0 come mi devo comportare?
<Carlin0> !uefi | webwiller
<ubot-it> webwiller: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Bassoon> Ho cliccato accedi na nulla
<Bassoon> Ok ci sono
<webwiller> voglio morire ;(
<glpiana> Bassoon, come guest è entrato?
<Bassoon> Sì
<glpiana> webwiller, non ho capito per quale motivo ti stai crucciando per uefi visto che avevi già una installazione di ubuntu
<glpiana> Bassoon, quindi è un problema della configurazione del tuo utente. che interfaccia grafica hai? unity?
<webwiller> non lo so, lal
<glpiana> webwiller, fai la tua installazione e non ti interessare a quella voce di grub
<Bassoon> Bella domanda... come posso fare per risponderti?
<webwiller> forse l'idea k in teoria scdientemente dovrei capire azz è sto uefi e soprattutto SE e COME interagisce col mio PC, partizioni ecc...
<glpiana> webwiller, male che vada, se non dovessi vedere grub all'avvio, basta cambiare l'ordine di lettura dei dischi da bios
<glpiana> Bassoon, hai la barra delle icone a sinistra?
<Bassoon> Sì
<glpiana> Bassoon, allora segui i comandi che ti darà ora ubot-it
<webwiller> ho anke problemi di S.M.A.R.T. sul disco dati da 1 TB....fffffffffff
<glpiana> !unityreset | Bassoon
<ubot-it> Bassoon: per resettare unity alle impostazioni di partenza, premi alt+f2 (o apri un terminale) e digita: unity --reset | Da Ubuntu 12.10 in avanti: sudo apt-get install dconf-tools esegui nel terminale:  dconf reset -f /org/compiz
<webwiller> cmq fanky, io installo e uefi sia con noi!
<Bassoon> Glpiana ora mi dice che ubuntu 14 04 ha riscontrato un errore, mi dice r continua o mostra dettagli
<glpiana> Bassoon, fa niente. procedi
<webwiller> però sentite questa
<Bassoon> Alt fa non fa nulla
<Bassoon> E non riesco ad aprire il terminale
<glpiana> Bassoon, ctrl+alt+F1 e fai login testuale
<Bassoon> Cosa devo scrivere ?
<webwiller> sono in UEFI / BIOS chiamalo così. Se entro nel boot menu, vedo il mio disco /sdb con win e UBy e vedo la pen drive avviabile su cui avevo messo ubuntu, ma la vedo due volte, la prima con questa dicitura: SMI USB DISK (30202mb) e sotto invece: UEFI: SMI USB DISK (30202MB) e il /dev/sdb lo chiama P4 senza dire altro...
<Bassoon> Ho messo il nome che mi compariva quando scrivevo la password per accedere ma niente
<webwiller> da dove dovrei lanciare il live...dalla usb UEFI o dall'altra?!
<glpiana> Bassoon, il nome del tuo user, poi premi invio e scrivi, alla richiesta, la password (anche se non viene visualizzata)
<webwiller> Raga datemi l'ultima dritta eppoi procedo nella strada del signore...
<Bassoon> Login incorrect. .
<Bassoon> Ok fatto! !
<glpiana> Bassoon, controlla di usare le corrette maiuscole e minuscole
<Bassoon> Mi dice ultimo login fatto il 3 ottobre
<glpiana> ah ok. ora dai i comandi indicati da ubot-it
<Bassoon> Eh infatti ho fatto quell'errore li !
<Bassoon> Digito i comandi che mi hai scritto prima ?
<glpiana> sì
<Bassoon> Mi chiede di continuare do si ? Dice che verranno occupati 537 km su disco
<glpiana> Bassoon, sì
<Bassoon> Ora cosa faccio ?
<glpiana> Bassoon, hai dato anche dconf --reset etc etc?
<webwiller> Basson hai 500 KM di disco...ti fai un bel viaggio! ;)
<Bassoon> Mi fece di usare dconf help command se ho bisogno di aiuto
<glpiana> Bassoon, dconf reset -f /org/compiz
<Bassoon> Devo digitare sudo prima di scrivere quel codice ?
<glpiana> Bassoon, no
<Bassoon> In teoria ho fatto..
<glpiana> Bassoon, con alt+F7 torni alla interfaccia grafica
<glpiana> Bassoon, disconnetti guest e riprova il login col tuo utente
<Bassoon> Ok ci sono
<Bassoon> Va bene
<Bassoon> PC bloccato .. lo spengo utilizzando il tasto..
<glpiana> no
<glpiana> Bassoon, ctrl+alt+f1 e alla schermata nera premi ctrl+alt+canc per riavviare
<Prg21> Ciao a tutti, scusate il disturbo, ho installato ubuntu 14.04 sul mio portatile (samsung 270e). Già in precedenza avevo ubuntu, ma ho  voluto reinstallare da capo. Per farla breve, adesso la batteria dura veramente poco,  circa  3/4 d'ora partendo da piena carica
<Prg21> ho cercato in giro sulle varie wiki ma sinceramente non ho trovato niente che potesse essere adatto al mio caso
<Prg21> avete qualche idea?
<Prg21> Ah, ho anhce installato tlp, ma non è cambiato niente
<Bassoon> Il sistema di sta caricando ma è lento
<cristian_c> Prg21: 1007 u
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> ops, 1017u
<glpiana> Bassoon, se lo hai spento premendo il tasto è già buona che carichi ancora
<Bassoon> No no non lo ho spento così, ho dato il comando che mi hai detto
<glpiana> ok
<Prg21> cristian_c dovrebbe essere 1007 u
<cristian_c> Prg21: il procio
<cristian_c> è una domanda
<Prg21> sì il processore è un intel 1007u
<cristian_c> Prg21: quindi prima della reinstallazione , il battery drain era basso?
<cristian_c>  consumo batteria
<Prg21> no, non durava chissà quanto ma almeno il doppio di ora
<cristian_c> Prg21: molto molto molto strano
<Prg21> infatti ripeto, non ho trovato niente di simile in giro, né in inglese né in italiano
<cristian_c> Prg21: quando avevi installato ik precedente ubuntu?
<Prg21> scusa, mi sono dimenticato di aggiugnere che la versione precedente di ubuntu era la 15.04
<cristian_c> ahhhhh
<cristian_c> Prg21: e perché non hai reinstallato la 15.04?
<Prg21> ha qualcosa di diverso? dovendo reinstallare ho messo la lts per essere più comodo, visto che è un computer che probabilmente dovrò cedere ad altri
<Bassoon> Glpiana ho fatto il login e mi ha chiesto ancora se voglio segnalare i problemi ma per il resto é bloccati
<cristian_c> Prg21: posso dirti che è un ottimo portatile, veloce e sempre freddo
<cristian_c> Bassoon: è uscito
<Bassoon> Ah...
<cristian_c> Prg21: tra l'altro fra meno di un mese puoi eseguire upgrade a 15.10
<Bassoon> Cristian mi potresti aiutare tu per favore ?
<cristian_c> e in primavera upgrade a 16.04 lts
<Prg21> Hai qualche idea a riguardo? Rimetto la 15.04? Aspetto le nuove versioni? (intanto grazie per l'attenzione!)
<cristian_c> Prg21: beh, l'ho scritto prima, 15.04 e upgrade se proprio devi
<cristian_c> Prg21: la live della 14.04 come va a batteria?
<Prg21> sinceramente non ho pensato a provarci, stasera faccio partire da live e vedo come si comporta.
<Prg21> poi nel caso rimetto la 15.04, direi. Grazie mille!
<cristian_c> Bassoon: magari riassumi ik problema, io non c'ero
<Prg21> già che ci sono, se con la live la batteria torna a funzionare bene cosa potrebbe essere?
<cristian_c> Prg21: non ho idea
<cristian_c> qualcos di errato nell'installazione, forse, ma ci stiamo fasciando la testa primamdi romperla
<Prg21> ok, ti ringrazio ancora, buona serata a tutti
<webwiller> Ciao Raga.....volevo chiedervi....perchè una partizione appena creata non mi dà la possibilità di attribuirle un "flag" come posso fare? Devo darle il flag di boot
<Carlin0> webwiller, non crearti problemi inutili
<krabador> webwiller, http://gparted.org/display-doc.php?name=help-manual&lang=it
<webwiller> Voglio flaggare quella cavolo di partizionw ma ci sarà ben un modo no? Tipo se la creo con un ordine specifico di comN
<webwiller> Aandi me lo lascia fare
<cristian_c> aandi?
<webwiller> il sito da cui mi hai dato il link proprio tu non la considrra proprio nua cavolata
<webwiller> comand+i
<webwiller> comandi
<cristian_c> ?
<Carlin0> webwiller, non hai problemi + importanti ?
<cristian_c> webwiller: ma che ci devi fare col flag?
<webwiller> nella vita?
<Carlin0> non nella vita nel reinstalllare
<webwiller> Ne ho di mostruosi, proprio per questo rendo importranti i voluttuari, per poter sopravvivere!! ;)
<webwiller> No nell'installazione lo step adesso sarebbe questo secondo il link per il corretto uso del UEFI
<webwiller> creare sta stupida partizioncina ma è  importante che sia flaggata
<webwiller> altrimenti windowss k è ritRDAto di natura non la riconosce come sua e come di boot
<cristian_c> windows k?
<eeepcp> salve,
<eeepcp> vorrei chiedere un'informazione
<Carlin0> !chiedi | eeepcp
<ubot-it> eeepcp: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<eeepcp> volevo capire quale versione di ubuntu posso caricare sul mio eeepc701
<Carlin0> cpu e ram ?
<eeepcp> ho una scheda sd 128gb
<eeepcp> 2gb ram
<eeepcp> amd processore
<Carlin0> amd quale ?
<eeepcp> scusami, 'Intel Celeron M ULV 353 da 900 MHz
<cristian_c> lol
<Carlin0> eeepcp, lubuntu
<Carlin0> 32 bit ovviamente
<eeepcp> la risposta è "ubuntu 10.04.3 - 32bit" ?
<Carlin0> no
<Carlin0>  lubuntu
<eeepcp> ok, la risposta è "lubuntu  - 32bit" ?
<Carlin0> si
<Carlin0> lubuntu 32 bit o la 14.04 o la 15.04
<eeepcp> grazie per la risposta.
<eeepcp> adesso scarico ed installo. buona serata.
<Carlin0> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Carlin0> !derivate
<ubot-it> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/derivate
<Kagakazov> ragazzi per utilizzare shntools per splittare i file ape in track necessito del pacchetto mac, che non è più disponibile per la release ubuntu 15.04, come posso fare a splittare il file ape???
<krabador> !chat | Kagakazov
<ubot-it> Kagakazov: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Kagakazov> ok!!!
<michele993> ragazzi il nuovo kernel mi da problemi
<michele993> come lo elimino?
<krabador> michele993, carica il penultimo da grub
<krabador> e aspetta gli aggiornamenti
<michele993> sisi ho caricato
<michele993> pero quando avvio
<michele993> mi escono lo stesso gli errori
<michele993> quando poi ho fatto mostra dettagli mi fa vedere nella prima riga package ...3.13.0-66. 107
<krabador> michele993, allora è altro
<krabador> o non hai caricato il penultimo
<michele993> io ho acceduto con quella che finisce per 65
<michele993> O.o
<michele993> aspe riavvio proprio per accertarmi
<krabador> quanti te ne appaiono in lista
<michele993> 2 il 65  e 66
<michele993> bug:Unable to handle kernel paging request at fffffffff8
<michele993> problem type kernelOops
<cristian_c> è un kernel panic
<michele993> ?
<krabador> si, ma se il 65 andava , prima dell'aggiornamento
<krabador> deve andare anche dopo
<cristian_c> michele993: https://it.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kernel_panic
<michele993> lol
<michele993> riavvio un secondo
<michele993> mi sa che il problema non era del kernel
<michele993> a volte mi da errore e a volte no
<michele993> boh
<michele993> cmq preferisco eliminare quel kernel nuovo
<michele993> a volte mi da errore e a volte no, boh
<krabador> michele993, carica sempre il precedente, fino al prossimo aggiornamento
<krabador> e vivi felice
<michele993> si intanto posso eliminare il nuovo?
<krabador> ma leggi quello che ti si scrive o no?
<michele993> certo devo caricare sempre il precedente
<krabador> reboot del router per me
<michele993> ok
<michele993> raga dato che ho fatto un casino per installare oracle 11g e non ci sono riuscito, adesso ho disinstallato tutto. solo che quando apro il terminale mi escono due righe bash: /u01/app/oracle/product/11.2.0/xe/bin/nls_lang.sh: File o directory non esistente
<michele993> bash: /u01/app/oracle/product/11.2.0/xe/bin/nls_lang.sh: File o directory non esistente
<michele993> michele@michele-K53SC:~$
<michele993> raga dato che ho fatto un casino per installare oracle 11g e non ci sono riuscito, adesso ho disinstallato tutto. solo che quando apro il terminale mi escono due righe bash: /u01/app/oracle/product/11.2.0/xe/bin/nls_lang.sh: File o directory non esistente
<michele993> <michele993> bash: /u01/app/oracle/product/11.2.0/xe/bin/nls_lang.sh: File o directory non esistente
<michele993> <michele993> michele@michele-K53SC:~$
<michele993>  
<cristian_c> !ripeti
<ubot-it> non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<martiluna> scusate ma se io ho come sistema operativo windows, posso scaricare ubuntu?
<ugone> si
<martiluna> ma se dopo ubuntu non mi piace posso tornare a windows?
<ugone> dipende da come partizioni ma ti conviene prima provarlo da live senza installare
<martiluna> come si fa?
<krabador> martiluna, puoi fare quello che ti pare nella vita, non è a giudizio esterno
<martiluna> si ma ho paura che dopo non mi vada piu il computer
<krabador> martiluna, anche se installi male win, succede
<krabador> è una paura su tutte le manovre inconsapevoli che si fanno col pc
<krabador> motivazione per cui bisogna pensarci un attimo prima di farle da soli , se non esperti
<martiluna> windows lo avevano già installato, quando ho comprato il computer
<martiluna> appunto per quello chiedo delle opinioni!!!!!!
<krabador> martiluna, scarica la iso di ubuntu, fa una pendrive usb o dvd
<martiluna> ok grazie ciao
<krabador> martiluna, oh
<krabador> non hai ancora sentito la parte piu' importante
<martiluna> dimmi
<krabador> martiluna, nel momento in cui la pendrive usb o dvd , è stato eseguito correttamente , lo mandi in boot
<krabador> e puoi scegliere la sessione di proba
<krabador> *prova
<krabador> niente verrà installato e potrai provare il sistema
<krabador> !iso | martiluna
<ubot-it> martiluna: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<krabador> !usbwin | martiluna
<ubot-it> martiluna: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> con questi link , puoi trovare come fare usb o dv
<krabador> dvd
<martiluna> ok grazie.. vado
<krabador> martiluna, rivolgiti a personale esperto, se non hai idea di come funzionino queste cose.
<brigat> salve a tutti
<brigat> ho un mac mini con xubuntu 15.04, collegato alla TV con cavo HDMI. Tutto ok tranne il suono...rispetto a quando avevo OSX l'audio risultava molto più "pulito" adesso la qualità si è nettamente abbassata...
<brigat> ho provato anche a collegare un cavo ottico ma non riesco a vederlo tra le preferenze audio
<krabador> brigat, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> brigat, sudo lshw | pastebinit
<krabador> che mac mini è ?
<brigat> è un mac mini del 2011 circa (quello che aveva ancora il CD/DVD)
<brigat> un attimo che sto installando una cosa
<krabador> brigat, il secondo dei 2 comandi, restituisce un link
<krabador> posta quel link
<brigat> si si lo so...è che sto aspettando un altro aggiornamento non mi fa installare pastebinit
<brigat> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12717125/
<krabador> hai mai avviato xubuntu in questo macmini con il device hdmi attaccato?
<brigat> si
<krabador> hai controllato in alsa mixer?
<krabador> il cavo hdmi è 1.3 o 1.4?
<brigat> non ho questa applicazione...l'unico pannello dove posso scegliere le varie impostazioni audio è Regolazione del Volume Pulse audio
<brigat> eh...credo 1.3
<krabador> alsamixer da terminale
<krabador> devi provare un 1.4
<brigat> ok ho aperto alsamixer
<krabador> brigat, con f6 selezioni la scheda
<krabador> e con f4 le uscite
<brigat> ho alcuni parametri sul rosso, li devo abbassare?
<krabador> brigat, controlla la voce hdmi
<krabador> e spdif
<brigat> allora...HDMI non c'è, S/PDIF ne ho 5 ma tutte a 00
<brigat> :S
<krabador> quante schede avevi in lista con la pressione di f6?
<brigat> 1 sola: HDA Nvidia
<krabador> brigat, ctrl shift t , nel terminale di alsamixer, apre un'altra scheda, manda aplay -l | pastebinit
<krabador> brigat, fa uno screenshot di alsamixer alle uscite
<krabador> !image | brigat
<ubot-it> brigat: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<brigat> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12717271/
<brigat> http://imgur.com/WApNzFOl.png
<brigat> vedi meglio qui http://i.imgur.com/WApNzFO.png
<krabador> oh è piccolissima
<krabador> ooh
<krabador> brigat, con hdmi attaccata a dispositivo acceso e funzionante ,  aplay -D plughw:0,8 /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav
<brigat> aplay: main:722: errore aprendo l'audio: Dispositivo o risorsa occupata
<brigat> mi da errore
<krabador> brigat, chiudi alsamixer
<brigat> continua a darmi lo stesso errore
<Pool> Salve, avrei bisogno di un aiuto, perchè non riesco ad installare steam, mi da errore su un pacchetto, qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi? grazie
<krabador> Pool, che versione di ubuntu?
<brigat> aplay: main:722: errore aprendo l'audio: Dispositivo o risorsa occupata
<Pool> 14.04 lts
<krabador> Pool, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> Pool, sudo apt-get -y install steam | pastebinit
<Pool> si è bloccato su estrazione dei template dai pacchetti
<brigat> scusate devo staccare, spero di riprendere dopo! Grazie krabador !!!
<krabador> per il momento, di niente
<Pool> Vabbe è partito
<krabador> buon divertimento
<chao> ciao
<Guest99685> ciao
<Guest99685> vorrei chiedere aiuto riguardo linux linpus lite
<Guest99685> c'è nessuno?
<artusophi> buonasera a tutti
<Fetentone> sera
<Fetentone> vorrei chiedere un aiuto
<Fetentone> dopo un aggiornamento di cc 300mb
<Fetentone> all'avvio, ubuntu mi da un errore con richiesta di segnalazione a seguito
<Fetentone> con unity non va in alcun modo
<Fetentone> con lxde si accende e funziona, pur ratificando l'errore
<Fetentone> però il sistema funge
<Fetentone> un c'è nessuno???
<krabador> Fetentone, l'ultimo kernel sembra dare problemi
<krabador> Fetentone, entra col penultimo, selezionato in grub, e vedi come va
<Fetentone> krabador, weeeeeeeeeeee
<Fetentone> grazie
<Fetentone> allora esco e provo
<Fetentone> krabador, è come dicevi tu
<Fetentone> tutto a posto, funziona bene come prima
<Fetentone> è il nuovo kerneò
<Fetentone> kernel
<Fetentone> avrà contribuito alla sua stesura calimero82
<krabador> bene Fetentone , praticamente ti conviene caricare il vecchio, aspettando che aggiornano il nuovo
<krabador> che aggiorneranno a breve, visto che ha dato problemi da subito
<Fetentone> ok
<Mike71> Voglio istallare Ubuntu ma ho un netbook hp senza lettore dvd come faccio?
<Mike71> il modello è hp mini
<Carlin0> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<Mike71> grazie molto gentile
<Mike71> vedo se riesco
<Mike71> vado a dormire proverò domani
<Mike71> buonanotte a tutti
<erik7> qualcuo che puo aiutarmo con ubuntu server ?
<erik7> qualcuno* aiutarmi*
#ubuntu-it 2015-10-09
<glpiana> ola
<Davide> salve a tutti, ho qualche problema con la mia stampante con cui prima riuscivo a stampare ma adesso non parte nessuna stampa. La mia è una stampante Canon MP600R. Qualcuno è disponibile per un aiuto. Grazie
<cristian_c> Davide: ci sono stati aggiornamenti di sistema nel frattempo?
<Davide> ciao cristian, in che senso aggiornamenti?
<Davide> possiamo vedere insieme tramite dei comandi?
<cristian_c> Davide: dovresti saperlo
<cristian_c> a prescindere 'dai comandi'
<Davide> io ho dato solo update e upgrade
<cristian_c> ecco
<cristian_c> Davide: posta sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<Davide> in passato ho fatto degli aggiornamenti e la stampante non ha più fuznionato. In rete è collegata
<Davide> ma dal messaggio risulta come se la stampante fosse scollegata, la stampa non parte
<cristian_c> Davide: a che punto sei?
<Davide> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12721730/
<cristian_c> Davide: installa pastebinit, allora
<Davide> ok
<Davide> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12721734/
<Davide> ho sbagliato a scrivere, riprovo
<Davide> fatto
<cristian_c> Davide: ora posta il link, per favore
<Davide> ok
<Davide> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12721770/
<cristian_c> davide@davide-desktop:~$ posta sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<cristian_c> Davide: ma prendi in giro?
<cristian_c> Davide: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<glpiana> lol
<Davide> non mi permetterei mai
<Davide> scusa, ero distratto
<ExPBoy> :)
<Davide> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12721793/
<Davide> forse ho trovato il modo per fare arrabbiare cristian ;-)
<ExPBoy> Davide, era questo il tuo scopo?
<Davide> scusamio ancora
<cristian_c> Davide: bastava che postassi il link in uscita dal comanso
<Davide> hai ragione, ma come hai capito sono un neofita di linux e per questo ho iniziato un corso base
<cristian_c> ah, sì?
<Davide> sono troppo scarso
<Davide> ovviamente un corso gratuito
<cristian_c> Davide: cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls -l /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<cristian_c> !paste | Davide
<ubot-it> Davide: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> Davide: puoi spiegare anche come hai installato 'sta stampante?
<Davide> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12721827/
<Davide> la stampante è collegata tramite la rete lan di casa
<Davide> con winzozz, funziona
<ExPBoy> Davide, si chiama windows
<Davide> è per non nomimarlo
<ExPBoy> ?
<cristian_c> deb http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu precise main #Third party developers repository
<cristian_c> deb-src http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu precise partner
<cristian_c> Davide: e questi che senso hanno?
<Davide> non lo so
<Davide> non so neanche cosa siano
<krabador> Davide, solo l'utente li puo' mettere
<cristian_c> Davide: ottimo, ti informo che hai instalato inizialmente la 9.10
<cristian_c> e avanzato progressivamente fino alla 14.04
<krabador> Davide, ubuntu non prende iniziative
<cristian_c> nel caso non lo sapessi
<Davide> sulle impostazioni di  "altro software" è spuntato anche "indipendente"
<Davide> se non ricordo male si
<Davide> ho fatto sempre l'upgrade delle versioni successive
<Davide> forse è un po' incasinato il drivers della stampante
<cristian_c> Davide: sudo apt-get install ppa-purge | pastebinit
<Davide> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12721867/
<cristian_c> Davide: sudo ppa-purge ppa:cinelerra-ppa/ppa
<cristian_c> !paste ! Davide
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'paste ! Davide'
<cristian_c> !paste | Davide
<ubot-it> Davide: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Davide> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12721879/
<cristian_c> Davide: sudo ppa-purge ppa:michael-gruz/canon-stable
<Davide> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12721884/
<cecchini> ragazzi ma su xubuntu si puo creare un collegamento ad una pagina web? un indirizzo web?
<cecchini> sulla scrivania
<krabador> cecchini, ma entri dritto dritto a chiedere, o qualche volta fai qualche prova prima?
<cecchini> ho fatto qualche prova ma niente
<cecchini> mi crea collegamenti solo alle app
<cecchini> ai programmi
<cecchini> krabador, ho risolto
<cecchini> :( chiedo venia
<cristian_c> Davide: cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/michael-gruz-canon-stable-precise.list
<Davide> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12721912/
<cristian_c> Davide: sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<cristian_c> !paste | Davide
<ubot-it> Davide: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Davide> non succede niente
<cristian_c> Davide: ti ha restituito il prompt dei comandi?
<Davide> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12721935/
<Davide> si
<cristian_c> Davide: sudo apt-get install --reinstall google-chrome-stable | pastebinit
<Davide> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12721943/
<cristian_c> Davide: avevi installato chrome, giusto?
<cristian_c> Davide: digita: uname -m
<Davide> penso di si perchè uso google chrome
<Davide> i686
<Fra095> Ciao a tutti
<Fra095> HL-5450DN ho qst vstampante
<cristian_c> Davide: wget https://dl.google.com/linux/direct/google-chrome-stable_current_i386.deb
<glpiana> Fra095, di che marca?
<Fra095> Sapreste dirmi dove posso reperire i driver?
<glpiana> Fra095, brother?
<Fra095> Sorry hp
<Davide> devo digitare il comando wget....?
<cristian_c> Davide: sì
<Fra095> Ops
<glpiana> Fra095, dici hp ma intendi brother, vero?
<Fra095> Brother
<Fra095> Si si scusa
<glpiana> l'importante è avere le idee chiare :)
<Davide> ok, sta scaricando
<Fra095> Sul sito vedo ke supporta linux
<cristian_c> Davide: e poi: sudo dpkg -i google-chrome-stable_current_i386.deb
<Davide> 50%.....
<Fra095> Posso utilizzare qst?
<cristian_c> Davide: poi digita il comando e pastebinna
<glpiana> Fra095, http://support.brother.com/g/b/downloadlist.aspx?c=eu_ot&lang=en&prod=hl5450dn_all&os=128
<Davide> scusa, è un po? complicato vero??
<cristian_c> Davide: hai scaricato?
<Fra095> Ok grza
<Davide> ok
<cristian_c> Davide: e poi: sudo dpkg -i google-chrome-stable_current_i386.deb
<Fra095> Glppiana
<Davide> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12721984/
<cristian_c> Davide: hai ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu o lubuntu?
<Davide> ubuntu
<Davide> 14.04
<Davide> 14.04LTS
<cristian_c> Davide: quello con sfondo color melanzana e barra a sinistra?
<Davide> si, anche dalle informazioni appare Ubuntu 14.04LTS
<cristian_c> Davide: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Davide> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12722004/
<cristian_c> Davide: poi,
<cristian_c> deb http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu precise main #Third party developers repository
<cristian_c> deb-src http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu precise partner
<cristian_c> Davide: queste due righe cancellale
<cristian_c> Davide: fatto ciò, salva il file e chiudi l'editor
<cristian_c> Davide: poi digita: cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<Davide> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12722018/
<cristian_c> Davide: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<Davide> cristian_c ci sei ancora?
<akis24> Davide: nell'attesa di cristian_c  dai un    sudo apt-get upgrade | pastebinit
<Davide> fatto
<Davide> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12722107/
<Davide> questo è  il risultato iniziale
<Davide> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12722018/
<akis24> Davide: ora bisogna aspettare cristian_c  si ho visto
<Davide> grazie
<Davide> nell'attesa di cristian posso avere qualche altro consiglio? Ho un messaggio durante l'avvio "error: malformed file, press any key to continue"
<glpiana> Davide, oki, ora vai nelle impostazioni e aggiungi una stampante. scegli stampnate di rete e dimmi se la vedi
<Davide> per adesso vedo la stampante che c'era prima. Devo prima cancellare quella e poi aggiungerne un'altra?
<glpiana> Davide, non ti interessare di quella, se vuoi rimuovila. ti ho detto di aggiungerne una
<Davide> ok
<Davide> niente, la stampa di prova non viene parte
<Davide> non funziona
<cristian_c> Davide: ma esattamente cos'hai fatto per aggiungerla
<cristian_c> ?
<Davide> Impostazione di sistema -> stampanti -> aggiungi ->
<glpiana> Davide, poi, era elencata tra le stampanti di rete?
<Davide> stampante di rete -> trova una stampante di rete -> Host: (trova)
<cristian_c> e poi?
<cristian_c> cos'ha trovato?
<glpiana> dovrebbe apparire da sola, senza cercarla
<Davide> prima ha trovato Canon MP600
<Davide> adesso che l'co cancellata e poi reinstallata non trova più niente
<glpiana> Davide, allora, per cortesia, non andare in giro da solo, ma fai quel che ti dico
<glpiana> se hai installato la stampante, rimuovila
<glpiana> Davide, poi vai su aggiungi, stampnate di rete e lascia che faccia la scansione
<Davide> è rimasta l'icona di stampa in alto a dx vicino l'orologio
<glpiana> ok, ci rinuncio
<Davide> non si chiude nonostante abbia cancellato la stampante
<Davide> ok, adesso provo
<Davide> su aggiungi
<Davide> ok, vede...Canon MP600R_00-00-85-84-54-11
<cristian_c> Davide: ma l'icona nell'area di notifica c'è ancora?
<Davide> si
<cristian_c> Davide: ok
<glpiana> Davide, che driver ti propone in automatico?
<Davide> cosa faccio?
<Davide> vado avanti?
<cristian_c> Davide: rispondi alla domanda di glpiana
<glpiana> Davide, sì, vai avanti e poi rispondi
<Davide> c'è un modo per fare vedere l'immagine così vi mostro cosa vedo?
<akis24> !image | Davide
<ubot-it> Davide: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Davide> http://postimg.org/image/hkyqflsv9/
<Davide> vado avanti?
<Davide> posso andare avanti?
<cristian_c> Davide: l'indirizzo nel campo l'hai trovato tu?
<Davide> no
<cristian_c> cnijnet:/blablabla
<cristian_c> Davide: allora l'hai inserito tu?
<Davide> quando io clicco sulla stampante appare l'indirizzo
<cristian_c> Davide: premi avanti
<Davide> premo avanti e appare la finestra "ricerca dei driver"
<cristian_c> !image | Davide
<ubot-it> Davide: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Davide> poi appare questa
<Davide> http://postimg.org/image/4k7nbq8ox/
<cristian_c> Davide: avanti
<Davide> ok
<Davide> adesso questa
<Davide> http://postimg.org/image/wzdf1ojvv/
<cristian_c> Davide: ok, avanti
<Davide> http://postimg.org/image/mo9xll8mv/
<cristian_c> Davide: ok anche qui, scegli Applica
<Davide> mi chiede la stampa di prova, posso avviarla?
<cristian_c> Davide: sì
<cristian_c> Davide: ma avevi anche licona nella barra di notifica?
<cristian_c> perché magari era meglio eliminare la precedente coda di stampa
<Davide> si
<cristian_c> per non fare confusione
<Davide> era stata già eliminata
<cristian_c> ok
<Davide> http://postimg.org/image/fiabkvycf/
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> Davide: la stampante è accesa è collegata, immagino
<Davide> la stampa non esce
<Davide> http://postimg.org/image/xpti8lk3t/
<Davide> :-) certamente
<cristian_c> Davide: se fai la stessa operazione di aggiunta stampante fatta ora, ma in live, cosa accade?
<cristian_c> Davide: può darsi che non sia stato sufficiente rimuovere i ppa, oltre ai repository obsoleti
<Davide> intendi inserendo il DVD?
<cristian_c> e per rimuovere non intendo rimozione dei pacchetti del ppa
<Davide> prima funzionava
<cristian_c> Davide: sì, in sessione di prova
<cristian_c> Davide: quale dvd possiedi?
<Davide> non ho fatto ancora la prova. Se non sbaglio non ha iniziato a funzionare quando sono passato da una versione a quella di ora
<cristian_c> Davide: ok, ma potevi dirlo prima
<Davide> :-(
<krabador> Davide, scarica 15.04 , fa pendrive o dvd, e prova in live
<Davide> la versione 15.04 l'ho installata nel portatile
<cristian_c> ah, allora ce l'hai già la live
<cristian_c> a disposizipne
<Davide> già installato
<Davide> quello che sto usando per chattare e dove è collegata la stampante è il desktop
<cristian_c> Davide: e suggerisco di lasciar stare ppa et similia, visto che ti dichiari 'neofita'
<Davide> diciamo che mi interessa il desktop, dove prima funzionava
<cristian_c> Davide: a meno che non ti venga espressamente suggerito qui in supporto
<Davide> se non sbaglio la stampante funzionava con la versione precedente la 13.04
<Davide> poi facendo l'aggiornamento niente
<Davide> comunque se installo la versione 15.04 mi conviene formattare e reinstallare tutto oppure aggiornare direttamente dalla verisone attuale la 14.04?
<cristian_c> Davide: ti ènstato molto abbondantemente spiegata la relazione che passa tra ppa e software che smette improvvisamente di funzionare
<Davide> scusa ma non ho capito
<cristian_c> Davide: se devi andare per i fatti tuoi, non chiedere aiuto qui, in merito
<cristian_c> !ppa | Davide
<ubot-it> Davide: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<cristian_c> Davide: è chiaro, adesso?
<Davide> ok, grazie
<cristian_c> Davide: speriamo
<Davide> :-)
<cristian_c> Davide: ppa -> no supporto
<krabador> Davide, l'installazione che stai usando ha subito logorii dovuti ai vari interventi manuali durante il vari salti di versione, ti conviene reinstallare da 0, e magari aspettare il 22, che esce 15.10
<cristian_c> tranne casi specifici
<Davide> grazie ragazzi, proverò a formattare e reinstallare tutto
<Davide> grazie per il tempo che mi avete dedicato e per i vostri consigli
<cristian_c> Davide: ricorda quanto detto, che non è il caso di ritornare qui col solito problema
<Davide> e se non mi funziona? Cosa devo fare?
<cristian_c> Davide: semolicemente, rileggi quanto ho scritto
<cristian_c> e anche il fatto che è meglio non trascinare in quel modo l'aggiornamento a varie versioni
<cristian_c> come ti è stato detto
<cristian_c> *nuove
<Davide> ok
<Carlin0> WSagitt, deciditi
<Guest31558> Ciao ragazzi, ho la versione 14.04LTS di ubuntu con il dual boot, Ubutnu e Windows sono installati su due HDD diversi. Vorrei passare alla versione 15.04 e vorrei sapere se posso installarla sullo stesso HDD continuando ad avere il dual boot
<Guest31558> Inoltre come faccio a cancellare la versione di ubuntu che è installata adesso? Basta inserire il DVD live? Grazie
<nico96phi> Ciao. Per necessità dell'università ho installato in dual boot Ubuntu 15.04 con Windows 10,
<nico96phi> entrambi in 64-bit.
<nico96phi> Con Windows 10 funziona tutto, ma in Ubuntu il touch pad non viene rilevato (lo
<nico96phi> identifica come mouse generico). Da impostazioni, non risultano infatti le opzioni del
<nico96phi> touchpad nella sezione "Mouse e touchpad". Come posso risolvere? Il puntamento
<nico96phi> funziona, ma non funziona lo scrolling con due dita, per esempio, e mi limita molto.
<glpiana> Guest31558, in fase di installazione dovrebbe proporti l'aggiornamento della versione installata
<Guest31558> installare  la 15.05 sullo stesso HDD dove è installato Ubuntu e lasciare window 8 su un altro HDD
<Guest31558> si ma io vorrei cancellare la 14.04 fare una pulizia dell'HDD e reinstallare dall'inizio la versione 15.04
<glpiana> Guest31558, anche quella è una delle opzioni che l'installer ti darà
<Guest31558> quindi inserendo il dvd, posso formattare l'HDD dove è installata la ver. 14.04 mantenendo il dual boot?
<glpiana> Guest31558, avvia l'installer (dopo aver provato il sistema in live da dvd per assicurarti che tutto funzioni) e vedrai che ti proporrà diverse opzioni. leggi per bene cosa comportano e scegli cosa si adatta meglio alle tue esigenze
<Guest31558> ok, grazie
<PeppeSR> salv, ho un problema con ubuntu: da qualche giorno alla partenza compare la scritta Starting version 219 e ci mette una vita invece prima ci stava pochi secondi visto che monto su SSD
<PeppeSR> io ricordavo che prima compariva stargin version 210
<PeppeSR> cosa potrebbe essere succesos?
<PeppeSR> c'è un modo per risanare ubuntu senza perdere dati e le configurazioni dei programmi?
<Carlin0> PeppeSR, ma il problema qual'è ?
<Mike71> vorrei un aiutino
<Mike71> voglio eliminare windows 7 starter dal mio netbook
<Carlin0> formatta la partizione
<Mike71> quale risulta il miglior Ubuntu per un netbook hp mini 110-3001sl
<eugenio_> ciao, un applicazione che usa il modulo libapache2-mod-wsgi, mi crasha, il log error di apache mi segnala un errore di segmentazione elaborando un file wsgi.py, sembra che potrei avere istallazioni python diverse e non funzionali, è consigliabile rimuovere tutti i pacchetti python e librerie annesse, quindi reinstallare solo ciò che serve?
<Carlin0> Mike71, cpu e ram ?
<Mike71> tutto
<PeppeSR> bug starting version 219 , mi sapere aiutare a risolvere?
<Carlin0> Mike71, che cpu e quanta ram ...?
<Mike71> mi affascina un sistema operativo che sia "libero"
<ExPBoy> lol
<Mike71> non sono molto pratico in verità ma mi impegnerò per riuscire!
<ExPBoy> mike67, si ma se non rispondi alle domande....
<Mike71> il processore è Intel Celeron
<Mike71> scusate
<Carlin0> Mike71, serve sapere il modello
<Mike71> sono ad un altro pc attendete un secondo
<Carlin0> anche la ram....
<Mike71> subito
<Mike71> ok
<PeppeSR> bug starting version 219 , mi sapere aiutare a risolvere?
<Mike71> processore Intel (R) atom cpu n 450
<Carlin0> Mike71, lubuntu
<Mike71> 1,66 GHz
<Mike71> ram 1 gb
<ExPBoy> al limite
<Mike71> grazie Carlino
<Mike71> LUBUNTU?
<PeppeSR> Mike71 ti posso aiutare io anche se non sono esperto come loro. ho un pc simile al tuo e l unica soluzione è stata lubuntu = ligth Ubuntu
<ExPBoy> !lubuntu
<ubot-it> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu | md5: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/15.04/release/MD5SUMS
<Carlin0> !derivate | Mike71
<ubot-it> Mike71: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/derivate
<PeppeSR> funziona alla grande ed hai praticamente le stesse potenzialità
<Mike71> grazie a tutti spero che stasera riuscrò nell intento
<Carlin0> Mike71, però io win lo terrei lo stesso , poi fai te
<PeppeSR> in bocca al lupo
<Mike71> dovro scaricare su chiavetta percheè non ho lettore cd
<Carlin0> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<Mike71> ho formattato ma non trovando un driver per il wireless mi scoccia tenerlo collegato al lan....
<PeppeSR> si usbwin  è un programma con un pinguino disegnato, ricorda di prendere una chiavetta di almeno 4gb ( io con chiavette al limite dei gb ho avuto problemi)
<Mike71> posso salvare questa chat da qualche parte?
<PeppeSR> fai copia incolla d:D
<Mike71> giusto scusate ma imparo poco alla volta....
<PeppeSR> a me aiuta qualcuno? :D
<Carlin0> PeppeSR, non è molto chiaro il tuo problema
<eugenio_> salve è consigliabile rimuovere tutto ciò che riguarda python in un server ubuntu, e reinstallare da zero solo ciò che serve?
<fabri> ciao da qualche mese ho installato ubuntu14.04 e sono super contento ma dopo aver installato su una chiavetta i files x installazione di lubuntu per altra macchina il mio pc mi diche che lo scaricamento delle info della repository non è riuscito e  non riesco piu ad utilizzare la stampante, una canon lb2900 che con tantissima fatica avevo installat
<fabri> o
<fabri> mi potete aiutare?
<iPhra> Ciao a tutti, per un live bootable usb di Ubuntu 15.04 va bene un usb da 8gb se voglio salvare anche i file che creo? Lo userei principalmente per programmare in python
<b00k3r> iPhra: dipende quanti dati vuoi salvare
<iPhra> Non scaricherei praticamente nessun programma, devo solo salvare i file di esercizi fatti in python, nient'altro
<b00k3r> iPhra: se non occupano molto spazio i tuoi esercizi, allora dovrebbero essere sufficienti 8gb
<iPhra> Perdona la mia ignoranza, non c'è possibilità di salvare i file nell'hard disk del pc? Cioè userei l'usb solo per avviare il sistema operativo
<b00k3r> iPhra: si certo
<iPhra> Perfetto allora, grazie mille per l'aiuto! :)
<neomaxer> salve a tutti...
<neomaxer> come faccio a mettere un collegamento sul desktop
<neomaxer> nessuno?
<ubuntulifestyle> salve a tutti ho un problema chi può aiutarmi? : voglio installare la nuova versione di Ubuntu 15.04 su VirtualBox, quando devo scegliere il tipo di Hard disk mi consigliate VDI oppure VMDK?
<ubuntulifestyle> il passo successivo mi chiede se voglio uno spazio dinamico oppure fisso ( io preferire il fisso poiché così il programma mi lavora meglio ) può andare ?
<ubuntulifestyle> finite tutte le configurazioni mi trovo davanti all'installazione vera e propria dove mi chiede di espellere il disco e installare ma ho paura che mi cancelli il mio sistema operativo cioè OSx
<ubuntulifestyle> ma c'è qualcuno?
<b00k3r> !qualcuno | ubuntulifestyle
<ubot-it> ubuntulifestyle: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<b00k3r> ubuntulifestyle: tranquillo il tuo sistema operativo non viene toccato
<b00k3r> ubuntulifestyle: vdi è il formato utilizzato normalmente i virtualbox
<moelma> ciao
<cedriclulu> wifi
<akenobis> da terminale quale comando per disabilitare la sessione ospite
<akenobis> da terminale quale comanmdo per disabilitare la sessione ospite
<krabador> akenobis, gnome-session-quit
<akenobis> grazie
<bike64> ciao
<bike64> ho un HP dc 7700 con XP , ma vorrei sapere se posso passare a Ubuntu
<krabador> bike64, scarica lubuntu, fa il cd, mandalo in boot, e prova
<krabador> !iso | bike64
<ubot-it> bike64: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<bike64> ok ,
<krabador> bike64, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/15.04/release/lubuntu-15.04-desktop-i386.iso
<krabador> al di la del modello hp, puoi segnalare cpu , quantitativo di ram, e scheda video?
<bike64> intel v pro con 2 GB ram
<bike64> intel core 2 duo 2,66 ghz
<krabador> bike64, beh, puoi provare anche ubuntu principale
<krabador> con quella cpu e quella ram
<bike64> ok
<krabador> bike64, la principale è quella che vedi subito sul sito ufficiale, basata sull'ambiente grafico unity
<bike64> ok
<krabador> poi, siccome in linux esistono vari ambienti grafici, concepiti in base a vari parametri di leggerezza o di concept
<krabador> ci sono derivate di ubuntu , basate sugli altri ambienti grafici
<bike64> ricapitolando scarico ubuntu
<bike64> poi ?
<krabador> lubuntu , si basa su lxde, ed è la piu' leggera possibile, piu' indicata per sistemi decisamente datati (fino ad un certo punto)
<krabador> bike64, leggi il link che ti ho mandato prima
<krabador> ed anche questo
<bike64> ok
<krabador> !usbwin | bike64
<ubot-it> bike64: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> se il pc, supporta il boot da usb
<bike64> dove la trovo la risposta ?
<krabador> bike64, un padrone di un pc, lo sa sicuramente .
<bike64> perdonate ma sono alle prime armi
<krabador> e quel pc, non è tuo immagino
<bike64> mi è arrivato ,
<bike64> ma è bellissimo
<krabador> non te ne innamorare, che , essendo abbastanza vecchio, dovesse lasciarti, passi un brutto periodo
<bike64> spero mi faccia un anno di vita
<krabador> e dopo che fai?
<tony__> krabador il comando che mi ai dato non va
<bike64> il tempo di imparae ad usare ed istallare ubuntu
<krabador> io non l'ho dato a te
<krabador> bike64, prima lo usi,e poi lo installi?
<bike64> no prima lo istallo e poi lo uso
<tony__> ma si gnome-session-quit non va
<krabador> tony__, ma io non l'ho dato a te.
<krabador> ed in ogni caso, potresti segnalare la versione di ubuntu che stai usando
<akenobis> 15.04
<bike64> esente una guida ?
<krabador> akenobis, gnome-session-quit --no-prompt
<krabador> bike64, esente?
<bike64> esiste !! scusa
<krabador> bike64, per fare cosa?
<krabador> per fare il cd e la pendrive usb, ti sono state segnalate
<krabador> per la pendrive devi sapere se il pc va in boot da usb
<bike64> ok
<krabador> gli ultimi ci vanno sicuramente, con hardware piu' vecchio va verificato, ed hardware decisamente vecchio non ci va sicuramente
<bike64> vecchio quanto
<akenobis>  Opzione a riga di comando --no-prompt non comprensibile
<krabador> akenobis, kill -9 -1
<krabador> bike64, beh prima della tua generazione
<bike64> M 20 della olivetti ?
<bike64> ok
<bike64> al massimo quanti anni deve avere ?
<akenobis> fatto e ora
<akenobis> la sessione ospite me la da
<krabador> bike64, senti
<krabador> ma tu preferisci che ti si dica qui dentro , cosa il tuo pc supporta o meno da bios, o magari vai a vedere nel sito del produttore, se c'è un manuale che puoi consultare, che magari te lo dice?
<bike64> ok
<krabador> cosi' come magari riavviare, 'sta macchina, entrare in bios e verificare tu stesso
<krabador> cosi' come consultare un centro di assistenza tecnica, se non sai accedere a bios neanche con il manuale davanti
<bike64> ok ci provo
<akenobis> krabador come la tolgo sta sessione ospite
<krabador> akenobis, hai chiesto come uscire da terminale
<krabador> ma , qui dentro
<krabador> conviene fare una domanda precisa su un'esigenza precisa
<krabador> che cosa devi fare?
<akenobis> disabilitare la sessione ospite
<krabador> e non lo potevi dirlo prima?
<akenobis> allora come lo disabilito
<krabador> akenobis, perchè devi disabilitare un componente del sistema di default?
<krabador> hai paura di entrare per sbaglio in sessione ospite una volta si ed una no?
<akenobis> perchè nel laptop ci voglio entrare solo io
<krabador> akenobis, avresti dovuto dirlo ai dev canonical, che in questo modo non concepivano una main feature come quella.
<akenobis> dai krabador dimmi come si fà
<krabador> akenobis, oh, datti una calmata
<krabador> che non sto qui a comando di akenobis
<akenobis> scusa
<Alesx> Salve =) sono una principiante che sta litigando con ubuntu 14.04... avrei bisogno di aiuto, sono nel posto giusto?
<krabador> !chiedi | Alesx
<ubot-it> Alesx: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<krabador> akenobis, sudo nano /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/50-ubuntu.conf        aggiungi      allow-guest=false    salvi, chiudi, riavvii
<krabador> ed in bocca al lupo col tuo sistema esclusivo
<Alesx> ok scusate... in parole povere non funziona ubuntu software center e non so come risolvere
<krabador> Alesx, apri il terminale
<Alesx> ok
<krabador> Alesx, chiudi software center
<krabador> Alesx, sudo apt-get update
<Alesx> non apre, crasha
<krabador> !pastebinit | Alesx
<ubot-it> Alesx: pastebinit è la versione a linea di comando equivalente di !pastebin - L'output di un comando oppure del testo possono essere reindirizzati a pastebinit, il quale risponde con un URL contenente l'output - Per usare pastebinit, installare il pacchetto « pastebinit » dall'ubuntu software center - Esempio di utilizzo: comando | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<krabador> Alesx, non apre il terminale?
<Alesx> si si il terminale si, crasha il software center... non so cosa sia pastebint
<Alesx> E: Impossibile aprire il file di blocco /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (2: File o directory non esistente)
<Alesx> E: Impossibile acquisire il blocco sulla directory di amministrazione (/var/lib/dpkg/). È necessario essere root.
<krabador> Alesx, datti una calmata e leggi le cose in ordine
<krabador> a software center chiuso, apri il terminale
<krabador> digita sudo apt-get update
<krabador> vai nel sito pastebin segnalato
<krabador> incolla tutto cio' che ha fatto il comando
<krabador> clicchi paste
<krabador> incolli qui il link risultante
<Alesx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12725372/
<krabador> Alesx, tutto il risultato
<krabador> prendi in giro?
<krabador> compresa la linea di bash in cui compare il comando
<Alesx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12725449/
<Fetentone> Buonasera amici
<Fetentone> mi aiutate a capire come posso fare a inserire dei files video di da 8,5Gb su un DVD di 4,7Gb????
<Fetentone> fare un uni2
<krabador> Fetentone, semplicemente non puoi, e, non se ne puo' parlare qui
<Fetentone> fare un unico DVD insomma
<krabador> !chat | Fetentone
<ubot-it> Fetentone: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Fetentone> ok
<Fetentone> scusa
<krabador> Alesx, sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<Alesx> fatto
<krabador> sudo apt-get update
<krabador> e sempre pastebin
<krabador> Fetentone, la qualità, se non settato a dovere , un software di rimcompressione, ne risente in maniera incredibile
<Alesx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12725545/
<krabador> Alesx, sudo su
<krabador> Alesx, apt-get update
<krabador> sempre pastebin
<Alesx> lo devo rifare?
<krabador> manda in successione le 2 linee che ti ho scritto
<krabador> e fa il pastebin
<Alesx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12725607/
<krabador> Alesx, sudo cp /var/backups/dpkg.status.0 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<krabador> apt-get update, se l'utente è ancora in sudo
<krabador> sempre pastebin
<Alesx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12725671/
<krabador> Alesx, ls -la /var/lib
<krabador> pastebin
<Alesx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12725693/
<akenobis> krabador adesso quando vado su arresta pc mi da termina sessione o blocca non me lo fà più spegnere
<krabador> akenobis, hai voluto la bicicletta?
<akenobis> come lo risolvo?
<krabador> akenobis, rimettendo la versione ospite
<akenobis> come?
<krabador> facendo l'inverso di quello che hai fatto prima
<krabador> il comando è nell'history del terminale
<krabador> togli l'aggiunta, salvi , riavvii
<akenobis> capito
<krabador> Alesx, sudo mkdir /var/lib/dpkg
<krabador> Alesx, sudo cp /var/backups/dpkg.status.0 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<krabador> apt-get update , sempre se l'utente è ancora in sudo
<krabador> sempre pastebin
<Alesx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12725830/
<krabador> Alesx, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> Alesx, sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<Alesx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12725893/
<Alesx> ora faccio il secondo
<krabador> Alesx, stop
<krabador> Alesx, stop
<krabador> Alesx, stop
<krabador> Alesx, hai mandato un comando inutile
<Alesx> non ho fatto il secondo
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> copia ed incolla completamente
<krabador> hai mandato sudo apt-get install
<krabador> manca pastebinit alla fine, è proprio l'installazione del pacchetto pastebinit, che consente di produrre i link pastebin direttamente dal terminale
<Alesx> cavolo, ho sbagliato... fatto ora
<Alesx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12725926/
<krabador> Alesx, che cosa è aperto in questo momento, nel tuo sistema?
<Alesx> firefox e il terminale... ho il telefono attaccato al pc ma solo per ricaricare
<krabador> Alesx, ls -la /var/cache
<krabador> e fa il pastebin
<Alesx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12725970/
<krabador> Alesx, il pastebin del comando?
<Alesx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12725970/
<Alesx> non c'è? iltendi della riga in cui ho copiato il tuo comando ls - la ecc ecc?
<krabador> Alesx, ls -la /var/cache/apt
<krabador> stessa cosa
<Alesx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12726013/
<krabador> Alesx, ps -ea | grep apt
<krabador> pastebin
<Alesx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12726025/
<krabador> Alesx, sudo killall -v aptd
<krabador> sudo apt-get update
<Guest56228> Buona sera, sono nuovo nel panorama ubuntu e ho un problema, ovvero quando accendo il computer, mi viene stampata a video questo errore: acpi pcc failed
<Guest56228> sapreste aiutarmi?
<krabador> Guest56228, puoi ignorarlo
<krabador> è un non-errore
<Guest56228> E cosa sarebbe?
<Guest56228> penso sia dei driver della scheda video
<krabador> no
<Guest56228> A cosa è dovuto? problema hardware o software?
<Alesx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12726056/
<krabador> Guest56228, è una feature del kernel, che puo' non essere supportata, quando non lo è , da quell'errore
<krabador> Guest56228, non è un problema della tua macchina.
<Guest56228> Ok ok grazie mille
<krabador> e della tua installazione
<krabador> se poi la scheda video da problemi, è un altro discorso
<Guest56228> Il fatto è che mi è apparso per la prima volta quando ho messo i driver proprietari di nvidia
<Guest56228> Quindi pensavo fosse dovuto a ciò
<krabador> Alesx, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> semplicemente il mode dei driver nvidia, è settato in quel punto diversamente , ed hanno reso visibile il messaggi o
<Alesx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12726071/
<krabador> Guest56228, preoccupati quando il sistema non fa qualcosa, piuttosto di quando funziona perfettamente
<Guest56228> Ok ok
<Guest56228> grazie comunque
<krabador> Alesx, prima che il software center ti desse il problema, che cosa hai fatto?
<Alesx> in realtà un amico mi ha messo ubuntu 14.04 ieri, il software center non funzionava perchè non completava le installazioni, ho cercato di risolvere il problema cercando in rete,  ho letto in qualche conversazione che dovevo scrivere qualcosa della serie sudo rm -r /var/lib e non ricordo più cosa... solo che invece di migliorare le cose sono peggior
<Alesx> ate e quando vado ad aprirlo crasha
<krabador> Alesx, se hai preso a martellate il sistema , mandando rm casuali
<krabador> !ripristino | Alesx
<ubot-it> Alesx: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<krabador> e fai prima
<Alesx> devo reinstallarlo?
<krabador> segui la guida segnalata
<Alesx> senza una pennina non posso farlo vero?
<krabador> ci vuole o cd o dvd
<krabador> o pendrive
<krabador> come detto dalla guida
<Alesx> non posso farlo allora.. salverò la guida e lo farò appena mi procuro una USB
<Alesx> grazie
<krabador> di niente
<morenson> Sono nuovo dell'ambiente, è la prima volta che scrivo.
<morenson> ubuntu 14.04 nuovo kernel, 3.16.51, non va piu'
<krabador> morenson, dalla prima schermata in accensione
<krabador> seleziona il penultimo e vedi se va
<krabador> lo selezioni , tramite "ubuntu (opzioni avanzate)"
<krabador> al che ce li hai in ordine
<krabador> e selezioni il penultimo
<Manuela> Ciao a tutti!
<fabio_cc> !ciao | Manuela
<ubot-it> Manuela: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Manuela> Ho un problemino: dopo chiusura forzata di ubuntu al riavvio anzichè il desktop mi appare una schermata nera
<crabador> Manuela, Eleonora , dite il vostro nome da uomini, per favore
<Eleonora> ciao !
<Eleonora> io il nome da uomo non ce l'ho!
<Manuela> neanche io
<Mr_Pan> donne in canale come questo sono rare ... :D
<Eleonora> aspetto che aiutiate Manuela e poi vi chiedo assistenza :) se posso
<Mr_Pan> Eleonora, manuela è appena uscita
<Carlin0> !chiedi | Eleonoro
<ubot-it> Eleonoro: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<crabador> !chiedi
<cristian_c> -,-
<Eleonora> Grazie! Dunque ho un vecchio notebook Acer Travelmate 244LM 256mb di Ram e 30Gb di memoria. Vorrei togliere Windows Xp e mettere Ubuntu. Ho già salvato ciò che mi serviva. Domanda 1: prima formatto e poi metto il nuovo sistema operativo? oppure faccio la sostituzione diretta? Domanda 2: Ma Ubuntu e Lubuntu sono uno alternativo all'altro? oppure Lub
<Eleonora> untu si mette dopo aver messo Ubuntu? ... scusate ma sono assolutamente ignorante in materia e sto cercando di capire , magari sono domande inappropriate.. :)
<Carlin0> Eleonora, su quel pc lubuntu al massimo , scordati che ci giri ubuntu
<crabador> !lubuntu | Eleonora
<ubot-it> Eleonora: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu | md5: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/15.04/release/MD5SUMS
<cristian_c> Eleonora: e aumenta la ram
<cristian_c> a 512
<crabador> Eleonora, facciamo una cosa
<crabador> ti aiutiamo formalmente
<crabador> passo passo
<Eleonora> ^.^ wow
<crabador> se ci dici la verità, sul reperimento
<crabador> di questo relitto.
<Eleonora> ahhahhahah era il primo vero pc, mi fa ancora tenerezza
<Eleonora> e funziona ! non lo voglio buttare :D
<Carlin0> !requisiti | Eleonora
<ubot-it> Eleonora: requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<fabio_cc> Eleonora, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu#System_requirements
<crabador> Eleonora, la reperibiltà di pezzi per allinearlo anche ad un esperienza decente con lubuntu, che è la derivata piu' leggera di ubuntu, concepita per pc datati, è ormai al di fuori delle possibilità
<crabador> lubuntu negli ultimi anni ha subito, con l'avanzamento del kernel, che non puo' supportare 20 anni di macchine, degli appesantimenti
<crabador> scarica la iso di lubuntu, fa il cd, falla partire in boot
<crabador> !iso | Eleonora
<ubot-it> Eleonora: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<Eleonora> ok quindi: scarico lubuntu su un altro pc, masterizzo un cd e metto il cd nel vecchio pc, giusto?
<crabador> Eleonora, lo fai partire in boot, e carichi la sessione di prova, in modo da vedere come va, e se ti va bene come va
<crabador> Eleonora, in bocca al lupo
<Eleonora> grazie, speriamo... al massimo non ci perdo nulla, il notebook stava nell'armadio da 5 anni :D
<crabador> Eleonora, fatti pure tentare dall'idea di lasciarlo li dentro ...
<cecchini> crabador, hahahaaha
<cecchini> crabador, scusa mi è scappat
<Eleonora> eheheh se non riesco vi stresso di nuovo eh, grazie mille!
<crabador> !iso | Eleonora
<ubot-it> Eleonora: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<crabador> Eleonora, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/15.04/release/lubuntu-15.04-desktop-i386.iso
<crabador> scarica questa
<cristian_c> 'non aprite quell'armadio' :D
<cristian_c> semi-cit
<cristian_c>  cinematografica
<Eleonora> pensa che è un armadio a muro, quindi con la porta, per completare la citazione :D
<Eleonora> ri-buonasera! Sto installando lubuntu, ma quando clicco su "installa lubuntu" il notebook si "addormenta", nel senso che la schermata diventa nera ma il pc rimane acceso, come fosse in stand by... adesso sono già 10 minuti che è così... non è normale, cosa posso fare? grazie per l'aiuto!
<roht> io l'ho installato su un vecchio dell latitude 520 e tutto è andato a buon fine. Per caso hai scaricato la versione a 64 bit?
<Eleonora> non lo so... ho scaricato questa http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/15.04/release/lubuntu-15.04-desktop-i386.iso
<roht> perché non provi lubuntu 14.04 che è una lts?
<Eleonora> solo che ora sono in boot... non so nemmeno come uscire da qui :D
<roht> beh basta spegnere e riaccendere e  alla riaccensione tirar fuori il cd
<roht> il notebbok che marca è?
<Eleonora> Acer Travelmate 244LM
<roht> quanta ram? e che capacità ha l'hard disck?
<Eleonora> ram 256mb e hd 30 Gb
<roht> hum 256 sembrano un po' pochini
<roht> ma la lubuntu 14.04 dovrebbe farcela
<Eleonora> è un vecchio notebook che volevo provare a girare da windows xp a lubuntu
<roht> si certo
<Eleonora> quindi dovrei rifare il cd
<roht> si
<Eleonora> grazie per il consiglio, ora riprovo!
<Mike71> Salve a tutti
<Mike71> ho scaricato il file .iso di Lubuntu su una usb ma non riesco a istallarlo...Chi mi aiuta?
<Mike71> ho un mini HP Netbook 110-3000sl
<Mike71> mi esce una schermata nera dopo il logo di Lubuntu ma nn va avanti
<Mike71> ci sono dei mess di errore ma nn so di cosa si tratta...
<Mike71> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<squama> gli errori riguardano frequenze del monitor?
<Mike71> non credo mi esce una lunga stringa
<squama> prova a ricercare su Google il significato di quella stringa
<Mike71> ok
<squama> poi fammi sapere
<squama> almeno sappiamo di cosa si tratta
<squama> al 95% è un problema di drivers
<Mike71> va bene
<Mike71> vengo dopo in chat
<Carlin0> Mike71, come hai fatto la chiavetta usb ?
<Carlin0> buonanotte
<Mike71> ok sono rientrato
<Mike71> per squama credo
<Mike71> esce scritto(12.079215) par. quadre
<Mike71> ACPI PCC PROBE FAILED
<Mike71> BusyBox v1.21.1h) built-in shell (ash)
<Mike71> va bene buonanotte a domani
#ubuntu-it 2015-10-10
<paolo11> salve ragazzi
<paolo11> c'è nessuno
<paolo11> ?
<paolo11> avrei  un problema con il port forwarding
<manuel78> ciao nottambuli, ho un problema nel masterizzare immagini di ubuntu. qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<manuel78> uso ubuntu 14.04 64 bit e tutte le distro (ubuntu, kubuntu,xubuntu,lubuntu) hanno m5d corretto, ma quando masterizzo il dvd ottengo md5 diversi ed i dvd risultano inutilizzabili. ho provato a masterizzare + volte la stessa release ottenendo sempre lo stesso m5d errato ogni volta.
<pier55> buon giuorn, c'e' qualcuno che mi pu' dare un consiglio?
<lusuhard> Ciao a tutti, ho un problema con la gestione della luminosità dello schermo. Quando utilizzo lo shortcut da tastiera mi compare la notifica ma la luminosità non viene per niente controllata, resta sempre al massimo. Anche le impostazioni di risparmio energia non riducono la luminosità del monitor dopo il tempo prestabilito
<pazzoide> Buongiorno a tutti, ho un piccolo problema con il cambio dei permessi di una cartella
<Matt_91> pazzoide, spiegati meglio
<pazzoide> devo cambiare i permessi di una cartella per lettura e scrittura 777
<Matt_91> pazzoide, e qual'è lerrore che ricevi?
<pazzoide> faccio sudo chmod -R 777 nomecartella ma mi dice "Operation not permitted" su ogni file
<akis24> !permessi  | pazzoide
<ubot-it> pazzoide: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PermessiFile
<pazzoide> ho già letto il wiki
<pazzoide> la cartella ha "drwxr-xr-x" ma non riesco a cambiarla in  "drwxrwxrwx"
<akis24> pazzoide:  che cartella ? dove si trova ?
<pazzoide> è un hard disk usb montato in /media/prova
<Matt_91> pazzoide, normale, i permessi glie li devi assegnare in fase di mount
<pazzoide> in fstab è così: UUID=1AE4-0C05  /media/prova    vfat    nofail,defaults 0 0
<akis24> pazzoide: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=403873
<pazzoide> Risolto.Grazie delle illuminazioni. =)
<akis24> di nulla
<ciccioice> salve, se installo adesso ubuntu 15.04 a Gennaio 2016 quando finirà il supporto cosa dovrò fare?
<Carlin0> avanzare di versione ciccioice
<ciccioice> e come?
<Carlin0> da ubuntu stesso è previsto il modo per farlo
<ciccioice> quindi non devo reinstallare il tutto giusto?
<Carlin0> puoi anche reinstallare se vuoi
<ciccioice> e la prossima versione quando sarà rilasciata?
<Carlin0> il 22 di sto mese (dovrebbe)
<ciccioice> e quella varrà fino a Luglio giusto?
<Carlin0> 9 mesi ma se metti la 14.04 ha supporto fino ad aprile 2019
<ciccioice> si lo so
<ciccioice> ma non riesco a installarla
<Carlin0> come mai ?
<ciccioice> ho problemi a causa del partizionamento manuale
<ciccioice> perchè ho un pc con windows 10
<ciccioice> e vorrei installare ubuntu in dual boot
<Carlin0> se hai problemi con la 14.04 credo li avrai anche con le altre
<ciccioice> la guida dice che dalle 14.10 in poi riconosce automaticamente un altro sistema operativo installato e puoi tranquillamente selezionare la voce "installa accanto a Windows 10" decidendo la partizione ovviamente
<ciccioice> mentre con la 14.04 devo fare altro
<ciccioice> e non riesco a capire come proseguire con il partizionamento manuale
<ciccioice> PS. ho gia disabilitato il secure boot
<Carlin0> l'opzione installa al fianco di * esiste da anni non dalla 14.10
<ciccioice> e messo l'avvio da cd
<ciccioice> 1. Installa Ubuntu a fianco di Microsoft Windows...
<ciccioice> Ubuntu 14.04 e precedenti non riconoscono i sistemi Windows installati in modalità UEFI. Per installarvi Ubuntu a fianco è necessario selezionare l'opzione Altro. Per maggiori informazioni consultare la guida dedicata.
<ciccioice> Ubuntu 14.10 e successivi invece riconoscono correttamente anche i sistemi Windows installati in modalità UEFI, pertanto è possibile installarvi Ubuntu a fianco in modo automatico, come spigato di seguito.
<ciccioice> ho copiato un pezzo della guida che stavo seguendo
<Carlin0> aaaaaaaaahhh uefi
<ciccioice> eh certo
<ciccioice> cmq scusami devo assentarmi un attimo, ci sentiamo dopo se ci sei
<Carlin0> ma cmq io credo che se tu lanci la live e vieni qui da live potresti trovare qualcuno che ti segue passo passo
<ciccioice> grazie
<Carlin0> poi fai tu
<diamorf> ciao a tutti
<diamorf> Chiedo gentilmente l'aiuto di qualcuno
<Carlin0> !chiedi | diamorf
<ubot-it> diamorf: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<diamorf> operazione pacchetto non riuscita ubuntu 14.04  questa è la mia domanda grazie
<Carlin0> !dettagli | diamorf
<ubot-it> diamorf: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<diamorf> chi cortesemente può rispondermi?
<diamorf> che dettagli volete?
<Carlin0> spiega bene cosa succede ...
<diamorf> ecco..
<Carlin0> [13:47:32] <diamorf> operazione pacchetto non riuscita ubuntu 14.04  questa è la mia domanda grazie ← a me manco sembra una domanda
<diamorf> ora vi posto il risultato di: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Carlin0> metti in paste diamorf
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<diamorf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12734185/
<diamorf> ecco grazie
<Carlin0> diamorf, sudo apt -f install
<diamorf> fatto
<Carlin0> ha dato errori ?
<diamorf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12734227/  guarda tu stesso, grazie
<Carlin0> diamorf, sudo apt-get -y autoremove && sudo apt-get clean
<Carlin0> e dopo riprova con update e  upgrade
<diamorf> Carlino0 sta elaborando, grazie
<diamorf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12734252/  ecco il primo comando, poi mi dicevi?
<Carlin0> ridai → sudo apt update && sudo apt -y upgrade
<diamorf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12734274/  ora credo che è andato tutto bene, vero?
<Carlin0> sembra di si per sicurezza ridai il comando se non da errori sei a posto
<Carlin0> dice solo di riavviare firefox
<diamorf> Carlin0 grazie mille mi consigli qualcosa da poter leggere su ubuntu, anzi io vorrei soprattutto di backbock o kaliù
<Carlin0> eh ? non ho capito
<diamorf> anche se firefox non lo uso
<Carlin0> vuoi leggere qualcosa ?
<Carlin0> !wiki
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<diamorf> ti dicevo, per conoscere queste cose, dove prendi informazioni?
<diamorf> ecco si esatto
<Carlin0> parti da qui
<Carlin0> poi sai ... un po è l'esperienza
<diamorf> l'ultimo comando dato, nuovamente ecco: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12734289/    ok vero?
<diamorf> ma l'esperienza dove l'hai fatta?
<ferny> salve a tutti
<diamorf> leggendo, ovviamente
<Carlin0> si diamorf aveva solo scaricato un pacchetto fallato ... ora è tutto ok... un ultima cosa diamorf evita di usare ppa  (ho visto che ne hai 1 )
<diamorf> ciao ferny
<diamorf> che sarebbe scusa?
<diamorf> ppa, che devo fare? grazie
<Carlin0> diamorf, i ppa sono sorgenti software non ufficiali che di solito incasinano parecchio il sistema operativo
<Carlin0> se fai ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/                            li vedi
<diamorf> li levo da software e aggiornamenti?
<ferny> io ho dei problemi quando entro in bios per modificare le impostazioni di sequenza di avvio se qualcuno mi puo dare dei consigli
<Carlin0> dovresti averne uno solo
<Carlin0> si disabilitalo
<Carlin0> ferny, ogni bios è diverso , qual'è il problema ?
<ferny> non mi salva le modifiche
<diamorf> and0@and0:~$ ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<diamorf> ubuntu-defaults.list  ubuntu-defaults.list.save
<diamorf> and0@and0:~$
<diamorf> and0@and0:~$ ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<diamorf> ubuntu-defaults.list  ubuntu-defaults.list.save
<ferny> al riavvio non mi fa installare ubuntu
<Carlin0> ferny, dovrei vedere almeno una schermata , riesci a fare una foto ?
<ferny> ci provo grazie
<Carlin0> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Carlin0> del bios ovviamente
<ferny> certo
<diamorf> non capisco perchè ogni tanto scompare tutta la chat
<diamorf> e devo rientrare
<Carlin0> diamorf, il bot ti ha cacciato per flood
<diamorf> comunque GRAZIE Carlin0
<Carlin0> devi usare il paste
<diamorf> ok, fa niente
<Carlin0> :o)
<diamorf> ciao a tutti grazie in particolare a Carlin0
<Carlin0> di nulla
<ferny> la foto l'ho inviata a questo indirizzo http://imageshack.us
<Carlin0> passa il link ferny
<spippi> salve
<ferny> IMG-20151010-WA0023.jpg
<spippi> vorrei un aiuto con una versione di ubuntu 15.04
<Carlin0> ferny, il link intero per visualizzarla
<Carlin0> !chiedi | spippi
<ubot-it> spippi: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<spippi> installata da tempo adesso il pc risulta molto lento all'avvvio e quando si aprono le applicazione
<Carlin0> spippi, su che pc ? cpu e ram ?
<ferny> mi dispiace di link vedo soltanto questo
<spippi> notebook asus x5din
<Carlin0> eh ma devo vederlo anch'io se no tantovale
<spippi> duo T6500 4gb
<ferny> eh lo so
<spippi> all'inizio era molto veloce
<spippi> adesso è molto lento
<spippi> abbiamo usato bleach ma niente
<Carlin0> spippi, metti sul paste l'output di questo comando → cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Carlin0> !paste | spippi
<ubot-it> spippi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Carlin0> ferny, prova imgur magari ti viene + semplice
<Carlin0> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<ferny> grazie proverò
<Carlin0> ferny, ma usi dvd o usb per avviare l'installazione ?
<ferny> posso con tutte e due
<Carlin0> si ma quale usi ?
<spippi> ok dammi un minuto che sono con altro pc
<ferny> ma entrambi non mi avvia l'installazione so che dipende dalle modifiche del bios
<Carlin0> ferny, allora , la chiavetta usb come la prepari ?
<ferny> ho un programma per la chiavetta linus
<Carlin0> che rpogramma ? la fai da linux ?
<ferny> no l'ho scaricato
<ferny> ma anche con il dvd non va
<Carlin0> la fai da win o da linux ?
<ferny> dvd zorin-os
<Carlin0> il dvd come lo masterizzi come immagine o come dati ?
<ferny> immagine iso
<Carlin0> ok ...
<Carlin0> carica l'immagine su imgur che proviamo a vedere
<ferny> va bene è troppo complicato per me
<spippi> paste.ubuntu.com/12734536/
<spippi> Carlin0,
<Carlin0> 'nattimo spippi
<spippi> ok no problem grazie in anticipo
<ferny> ok grazie lo stesso CarlinO sei stato molto gentile
<ioria> spippi che robba è quella in fondo , da # libv4l PPA in poi ... ? mai vista
<Carlin0> spippi, hai fatti almeno un paio di avanzamenti di versione credo sia ora di fare una bella installazione pulita ex-novo e di evitare di usare ppa
<Carlin0> ioria, sono ppa
<ioria> ah,,,, thanx
<Carlin0> sei partito dalla 13.10 ed ora sei alla 15.04
<ioria> spippi hai pure un repo di saucy
<Carlin0> infatti
<spippi> e quindi
<Carlin0> quindi fra un paio di settimane esce la 15.10 fai una bella installazione pulita
<ioria> spippi ma che hai fatto do-release-upgrade ?
<spippi> non è il mio pc
<spippi> non sò
<Carlin0> di chi è è
<Carlin0> ha fatto almeno 2 avanzamenti di versione
<spippi> mio cognato detto " la cavia "
<Eleonora> Buon pomeriggio a tutti! Ieri sono riuscita ad installare Lubuntu 14.04 Lts sul mio vecchio Acer Travelmate 244LM 256Mb di Ram, 30 Gb HD, scheda video Intel. Ho seguito le guide (tutti gli aggiornamenti fatti) ed ora ho un problema con la scheda video perchè l'immagine sul desktop (qualunque immagine) risulta tutta sgranata.  Ho trovato che la sche
<Eleonora> da sta usando il driver "i915"... ma non capisco se devo aggiornarlo, usarne un altro... sono ad un punto morto :). Grazie per l'aiuto (quando sarete liberi, aspetto!)
<Carlin0> Eleonora, apri un terminale e dai sudo apt install pastebinit
<Carlin0> Eleonora, lshw -C video | pastebinit
<Carlin0> il 2° comando genera un link incollalo qui
<ioria> Eleonora, se usi intel dovresti essere a posto, salvo eccezioni da risolvere magari con uno xorg.conf
<Carlin0> vediamo prima che scheda ha ioria
<ioria> yep
<Carlin0> anche se su ste cose so negato :P
<Carlin0> 256 mb di ram ...
<Eleonora> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12734653/
<Eleonora> spero di aver fatto giusto...
<ioria> brookdale...
<Carlin0> è giusto Eleonora ma purtroppo io non so aiutarti per questo , sono negato e non conosco l'argomento
<Eleonora> ok, grazie lo stesso ;)  riproverò magari più tardi
<Carlin0> se non trovi nessuno che ti aiuti ora prova a ripassare ...
<Carlin0> cmq hai una scheda video intel
<ioria> Eleonora, è strano ho la stessa scheda su un dell dimension 2400 è va senza xorg.conf
<Faren> ciao a tutti! Qualcuno sa come fare a cancellare tutte le impostazioni di Chromium e firefox da terminale?
<Eleonora> vi chiedo ancora una gentilezza: che differenza c'è tra una finestra XTerm e una finestra UXTerm??
<ioria> Eleonora, puoi postare lspci | grep VGA ?
<Carlin0> Eleonora, nessuna sono 2 terminali
<Carlin0> Faren, vuoi azzerarle entrambe ?
<ioria> Eleonora, è solo una riga, puoi  metterla qui
<Eleonora> Ispci comando non trovato mi dice ioria
<Faren> sì Carlin0! Se ti ricordi mi avevi già aiutato per un problema simile
<Faren> settimana scorsa credo. Tu me le avevi spostate
<ioria> Eleonora, lspci
<Eleonora> aspetta... inizia con una I o con una L?
<Faren> mi è tornato il problema sul sito dell'università, mi dice di nuovo che ho i cookie disattivati
<ioria> L (l) elle
<Carlin0> Faren, quelle di chromium avevamo spostato
<ioria> ls = lista
<Faren> esatto. Ma ora mi dà lo stesso problema anche su firefox
<ioria> pci ... è chiaro
<Carlin0> fare devi dare i comandi coi browser chiusi però
<Faren> sìsì, ora sto usando firefox e sistemo chromium, poi faccio il contrario
<Eleonora> ahaha scusa   00.02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Grap hics Device (rev 02)
<Carlin0> Faren, per firefox → rm .mozilla
<Carlin0> scrivitelo magari
<Faren> sìsì ora mi segno tutto, così se ricapita non torno a dar fastidio qua ahahah
<Carlin0> è sbaglato scusa
<Carlin0> è sbagliato scusa
<Carlin0> Faren, per firefox → rm -r .mozilla
<Eleonora> ioria abbi pazienza ma pensa che per sapere cosa volesse dire "aprire una finestra di terminale" ho dovuto guardare dei video su youtube :D
<ioria> Eleonora, ^_^
<Carlin0> Faren, per chromium → rm -r .config/crhomium
<Carlin0> sbagliato di nuovo :P
<Carlin0> Faren, per chromium → rm -r .config/chromium
<Carlin0> lol
<Carlin0> oggi sto fuso
<Faren> perfetto, grazie! Ho già provato e con firefox funziona
<Faren> hai idea di come sia potuto succedere questo problema? Stavolta non ho toccato le impostazioni di nessuno dei due browser
<ioria> Eleonora, possiamo provare con uno xorg.conf , ma se non va al volo, non voglio incasinarti il pc ...
<Carlin0> non lo so Faren ...
<Eleonora> proviamo, ma devi proprio dirmi un passo alla volta, perchè non so come fare :)
<ioria> Eleonora, sei /home/user
<ioria> ?
<Carlin0> mi assento un po , bai
<ioria> Eleonora, sei in /home/user ?
<Faren> oook fa niente. Ma quindi se io scrivo rm -r .qualsiasicosa mi cancella i dati di quello che scrivo?
<Eleonora> non lo so ^ ^
<ioria> Eleonora, pwd
<Carlin0> Faren, invece di fare da terminale
<Carlin0> fallo dal gestore file , basta che fai visualizzare i file nascosti
<Carlin0> le cartelle che iniziano col punto sono nascoste
<ioria> Eleonora, apri lxterminal
<Faren> sìsì so come fare
<Eleonora> trovato, sono nella finestra home/eleonora
<Eleonora> giusto?
<Carlin0> le cancelli a mano
<Faren> la prossima volta allora farò così (sperando che non succeda)
<ioria> Eleonora, scrivi pwd    .... cosa risponde ?
<Faren> vado a studiare, grazie mille ancora Carlin0! Buon pomeriggio a tutti :)
<Eleonora> pwd
<ioria> Eleonora, pwd e poi Enter
<Eleonora> ok risponde home/eleonora
<ioria> Eleonora, scrivi    nano xorg.conf
<Eleonora> si apre una pagina nera con sopra scritto gnu nano 2.2.6 e  sotto l'indicazione dei tasti funzione
<ioria> bene...    copia da qui e incolla li dentro      Section "Device"
<Eleonora> fatto
<ioria> 2° riga   dai 5 spazi  e incolla       Identifier "Configured Video Device"
<Eleonora> ok
<ioria> 3° riga 5 spazi e incolla        Driver  "intel"
<Eleonora> fatto
<ioria> 4° riga , senza spazi,  e incolla        EndSection
<Eleonora> ok
<ioria> control   e 'o'   o di origano ...
<ioria> cioè, control+o
<ioria> e poi control+x
<Eleonora> fatto, sono cambiati i tasti funzione indicati stto, ma non sta succedendo niente
<ioria> cioè, control+o   salva il file   e  contrl+x  chiude la finestra
<ioria> dovresti essere di nuovo nel terminale
<Eleonora> non succede. Praticamente faccio ctrl+o e al fondo della finestra nera compaiono le scente GGuida, C Annulla ecc
<Eleonora> e le scritte che ho inserito io sono ancora li, come quando le ho messe,
<ioria> dai control+c
<Eleonora> poi faccio ctrl+x e non cambia niente
<ioria> dai control+c, e poi control+o
<ioria> dai enter
<ioria> e poi control+x
<Eleonora> adesso Si!
<Eleonora> sono tornta con la finestra normale
<ioria> ok ...  cat xorg.conf | pastebinit
<Eleonora> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12735009/
<ioria> ok .... ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf     questo per essere sicuri che non ce l'hai già
<ioria> cosa risponde ?
<Eleonora> impossibile accedere a ... file o directory non esistente
<ioria> ok
<ioria> sudo cp xorg.conf /etc/X11
<Eleonora> manca l'operando per il file di destinazione dopo "xorg.conf/etc/x11"
<ioria> l'hai salvato come xorg.conf ? lo vedi il file se dai ls
<ioria> l'hai scritto attaccato
<ioria> sudo cp xorg.conf     /etc/X11
<Eleonora> ok, ora ho scritto staccato ma quando dò invio, non succede nulla, mi presenta una nuova riga su cui scrivere
<ioria> ok
<ioria> ok .... ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ioria> puoi cp an paste ... è + rapido
<Eleonora> risponde con /etc/X11/xorg.conf   e presenta una nuova riga su cui scrivere
<ioria> ok
<Eleonora> si, hai ragione, è che sto usando due pc, ora collego anche quello in chat
<ioria> ora dovremmo anche modificate un altro file /etc/default/grub ... che però è un file delicato... quindi prova a riavviare e vediamo che succede così...
<Eleonora> prima riavvio o prima metto il comando?
<ioria> non ti ho dato nessun comando ....
<Eleonora> ok :D riavvio
<EleonoraTM> eccomi, ho riavviato e sono entrata in chat dal notebook, purtroppo non è cambiato nulla, il desktop è sempre tutto sgranato
<ioria> EleonoraTM, ok, apri lxterminal and cd /etc/default/
<ioria> EleonoraTM, sai entrare in grub all'avvio con shift ?
<EleonoraTM> no
<ioria> EleonoraTM, ora sei in /etc/default ?
<EleonoraTM> si c'è anche il simbolo $
<ioria> ora sei in /etc/default ?
<EleonoraTM> si
<ioria> sudo cp grub grub.backup
<spippi> grazie a prestp
<EleonoraTM> ok risponde /etc/default$
<ioria> ok... ora devi stare un pò attenta ... sudo nano grub
<ioria> ok... e cerca nelle prime righe la linea  : GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=
<EleonoraTM> O.o speriamo, sta schermata fa spavento
<ioria> ok... e cerca nelle prime righe la linea  : GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=
<EleonoraTM> = "quiet splash"
<ioria> ok   subito dopo splah    aggiungi   i915.modeset=1
<EleonoraTM> tra le virgolette "" oppure fuori?
<ioria> dentro
<ioria> e posta tutta la linea
<EleonoraTM> non mi famettere il cursore dove dovrei scrivere
<ioria> usa i tasti freccia ->  <-
<ioria> non pupi usare il mouse
<ioria> puoi
<EleonoraTM> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash i915.modeset=1"
<ioria> ok.... ora control+o    enter    control+x
<EleonoraTM> ok, sono tornata a /etc/default$
<ioria> ok ... sudo update-grub
<EleonoraTM> ultima riga dice "fatto" e poi dinuovo pronto per scrivere
<ioria> ok... riavvia
<EleonoraTM> ok
<EleonoraTM> rieccomi, non è cambiato nulla :(
<webwiller> buon pomeriggio a tutti  :)
<ioria> ok... lxterminal   e  cd /etc/default
<ioria> rimettiamo tutto a posto
<EleonoraTM> fatto
<ioria> sudo nano grub
<EleonoraTM> buonpomeriggio webwiller
<ioria> e rimuovi i915.modeset=1
<EleonoraTM> fatto
<ioria> come al solito, muoviti con le frecce, poi control+o, enter control+x
<EleonoraTM> ok, fatto
<ioria> quando sei fuori, sudo update-grub
<webwiller> avrei bisogno di aiuto. Ho un problema di avvio col grub. Ho creato per lui una partizione dedicata, un po' grande forse (1Gb) flaggata /boot ma non riesco con GParted a darle il punto di mount /boot. Posso farlo da terminale immagino, ma con quale comando? devo montare grub su /dev/sda2
<EleonoraTM> ok, fatto, ha scritto "fatto" e torna su /etc/default$
<ioria> ok ... rimuoviamo anche lo xorg.conf   sudo rm /etc/default/xorg.conf
<ioria> sorry
<ioria> ok ... rimuoviamo anche lo xorg.conf   sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<EleonoraTM> ok, non risponde nulla ma si riposiziona per scrivere
<webwiller> ioria posso prenotarti quando hai finito?! ;) mi pare che sei geekish in grub-Land :D
<ioria> controlla che in /etc/X11/   non ci sia + lo xorg.conf
<EleonoraTM> povero ioria, l'ho stremato TT
<ioria> webwiller, magari, purtroppo devo andare,,,,
<webwiller> lol
<EleonoraTM> bash: /etc/X11/: è una directory
<ioria> EleonoraTM, controlla che hai questo pacchetto   dpkg -l xorg-x11-drv-intel
<webwiller> ioria t'ha consumato Ely ;)
<ioria> webwiller, nooooooo... è stano una intel che non funge...
<EleonoraTM> nessun pacchetto corrispndente
<webwiller> i7baby!!!!!! hahahaha
<ioria> EleonoraTM, no, ok errore mio
<webwiller> un favorino veloce ioria pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<ioria> webwiller, un momentino....
<webwiller> devo montare da terminale grub (quindi /boot giusto?) su /dev/sda2 (partizione dedicata)
<webwiller> porto pazienza ioria tranqui e grazie
<ioria> webwiller, dai sudo parted -l ... e vedi il tuo layout
<webwiller> ce l'ho, devo montarlo sulla 2
<ioria> EleonoraTM, proviamo con nomodeset
<EleonoraTM> ok, proviamo :) ma mi spiace farti perdere così tanto tempo
<EleonoraTM> ti ho monopolizzato!
<ioria> EleonoraTM, come prima cd /etc/default/
<ioria> sudo nano grub
<EleonoraTM> ci sono
<ioria> ok, l linea è così GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset"   cioè aggiungi nomodeset alla fine
<EleonoraTM> poi ctrl o , enter e ctrl x
<ioria> control+o, enter  , control+x
<EleonoraTM> giusto?
<ioria> yes
<ioria> sudo update-grub
<EleonoraTM> fatto
<ioria> sudo update-grub
<EleonoraTM> fatto
<webwiller> grubbiamoooooooo!!!! :D
<webwiller> ioria posso?
<webwiller> avete fatto?
<ioria> EleonoraTM, riavvia
<EleonoraTM> ok!
<ioria> webwiller, ma stai installando ?
<webwiller> no, in verità all'avvio se non do comandi io si avvia con schermo nero
<ioria> lo schermo grub non appare, neppure con shift ...
<webwiller> così ho pensato di creare una partizione d e, come ho letto, ho messo il flag "boot". Ma da GParted non  riesco a montarlai avvio. Ho creato 1Gb (anke grandina)
<webwiller> Immagino che il grub vada montato su /boot come punto di mount, giusto?
<ioria> si, troppo grande, tanto i vecchi kernel li rimuovi... ma non credo sia il punto
<webwiller> Io devo montare il grub su partizione dedicata, ext4, flaggata "boot", in posizione /dev/sda2
<ioria> comunque devi lavorare con la live per questo ... e secondo me devi reinstallare grub
<webwiller> oh no...e quale  dev'essere il punto di mount della partizione di avvio...impossibile non sia /boot ...non credi?
<ioria> si è /boot
<webwiller> sì ssì voglio reinstallare grub ma prima devo montare la partizione, no?
<ioria> ma il resto del sistema non lo sa
<ioria> quindi non carica il kernel
<webwiller> voglio prima montare la partizione e poi lo reinstallo
<Carlin0> webwiller, ma sei sicuro di avere la partizione di boot ?
<Eleonora> ehm... piccolo problema : al riavvio lo schermo è completamente bianco con il cursore nero che lampeggia in alto a sinistra ... mi devo preoccupare?
<Eleonora> riavvio di nuovo? spengo?
<webwiller> Carlin0 l'ho creata io, ne sono abb.za sicuro... :)
<ioria> Eleonora, all'avvio dopo il bios, premi ripetutamente il tasto shift
<Carlin0> webwiller, e come mai questa scelta ? non andava bene tutto in / ?
<webwiller> Carlin0?
<webwiller> Carlin0 ?
<Carlin0> webwiller, qual'è il tuo dubbio ?
<webwiller> ho grossi casini di grub su ben 2pc
<webwiller> come stai a grub nerd? ;)
<webwiller> sei con me? o contro di me Carlin0 ? ;)
<Carlin0> e tutto ciò cosa centra con la partizione separata ?
<ioria> webwiller, quella roba lì ( /boot separata) io l'ho sempre fatta in fase di installazione .... non dopo
<webwiller> Non so, ho voluto provare a dage al /boot una partizione dedicata...
<Eleonora> io continuo a premere shift ... ora schermo nero con cursore bianco...sono comparse righe verticali, strani segni, ora nulla
<ioria> Eleonora, il nomdeset  dice solo al kernel di non caricare alcun driver video
<webwiller> Adesso il primo problema è che non riesco a montare la  partizoine da GParted, così devo montarla da terminale ma non so i comandi
<Carlin0> la partizione di boot separata (imho) da + problemi che altro su un desktop
<webwiller> devo montare il grub con punto di mount /boot su /dev/sda2
<ioria> Eleonora, no, significa che non sei riuscita ad entrare nella schermata di grub ...
<Eleonora> ok ma lo schermo è tutto nero ora,
<webwiller> vabbè ormai cè
<webwiller> usiamola dai
<webwiller> devo montarla e installarci il grub
<Carlin0> webwiller, hai uefi ?
<Eleonora> ma devo entrare mentre riavvia? con F2?
<ioria> Eleonora, puoi aprire una console con control+alt+f2   ( of1) ?
<webwiller> no qst è il notebook ed è ms:dos la partizione
<ioria> Eleonra stai riavviando ? dove sei ?
<webwiller> il desktop è uefi ma montato in dos infatti è un macello
<Carlin0> !grub | webwiller segui la guida per il ripristino
<ubot-it> webwiller segui la guida per il ripristino: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<webwiller> è in fase grub rescue il desktop
<Eleonora> ctrl+alt+f2  crea due righe miste bianco nere (!!) e sposta il cursore
<Eleonora> è come se ci fosse scritto qualcosa che però non si legge, come dei geroglifici
<webwiller> ma carlino la guida non mi dice come montare /boot su /dev/sda2
<ioria> Eleonora,  control+alt+f3
<webwiller> tu sai come montare quella benedetta partizione da terminale?
<Carlin0> webwiller, io dico che lo dice
<Carlin0> inizia a leggerla
<webwiller> cos'è: sudo mnt /boot /dev/sda2
<Eleonora> io devo anche scappare :(  ctrl+alt+f3 non fa muovere nulla
<ioria> Eleonora,  devi comunque aspettare un pò, prima di provare ad aprire la console con control+alt+f2 ...
<ioria> altrimenti la apri quando stà ancora caricandosi
<webwiller> mi basta installarlo perchè si monti?
<webwiller> o se la partizione non è montata non si installa Carlim0 ?
<webwiller> Carlin0 ?
<Carlin0> webwiller, leggi la guida
<Eleonora> adesso ho fatto F2 mentre riavviava di nuovo e sono nel bios... è il posto giusto?
<Karmy> Buonasera a tutti! Come faccio a lanciare gli aggiornamenti
<Carlin0> Karmy, che ubuntu hai ?
<ioria> no, il bios no   .... cerchiamo la schermata di grub, che appare dopo il bios..... con Shift o Esc (meno probabile)
<ioria> esci dal bios, e premi shist
<Eleonora> grub loading ha scritto
<Karmy> 14.4 LTS
<Carlin0> Karmy, sudo apt update && sudo apt -y upgrade
<ioria> appena hai la schermata con grub , muovi il tasto  freccia giù
<ioria> premi
<Eleonora> dopo aver scritto velocemente grub loading, sono comparse righe bianco nere, poi geroglifici, poi schermo nero con cursore bianco in alto a sx . ora è fermo li su schermata nera e non fa niente. Posso lasciarlo così? io devo scappare ... ti ritrovo ioria, anche un altro gg?
<ioria> Eleonora, sicuro....  non riesi ad aprire qualcosa con control+alt+F1  or F2
<ioria> ?
<Eleonora> si apre questo http://prntscr.com/8ptydz
<Eleonora> e accanto posso scrivere, ma non leggo quello che scrivo
<ioria> scrivi username
<ioria> scrivi lo username
<ioria> e poi eneter e password
<Eleonora> fatto
<Karmy> non va
<ioria> cd /etc/default
<Eleonora> ha aggiunto due righe illeggibili ed è pronto per nuova scritta
<ioria> cd /etc/default
<Carlin0> Karmy, metti l'output in pastebin
<Carlin0> !paste | Karmy
<ubot-it> Karmy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Eleonora> fatto
<ioria> Eleonora, sudo cp grub.backup  grub       ti chiederà la password anche se no lo capisci ... scrvila e enter
<Eleonora> fatto
<ioria> Eleonora, sudo update-grub
<ioria> in caso rimetti la password, se te la chiede
<Eleonora> fatto
<ioria> sudo reboot
<Eleonora> pass?
<ioria> in caso rimetti la password, se te la chiede
<ioria> si
<Eleonora> ok, ha scritto qualche riga ed è pronto per nuova scrittura
<ioria> no, dovrebbe stare per riavviare
<Eleonora> riavvia da solo?
<ioria> aspetta un pò...
<ioria> si
<ioria> reboot = riavvia
<Eleonora> ok
<ioria> nienet ?
<ioria> niente ?
<webwiller> X Carlin0 :Installing for i386-pc platform.
<webwiller> grub-install: avviso: Il file system "ext2" non supporta l'embed.
<webwiller> grub-install: avviso: L'embed non è possibile. GRUB può essere installato con questa configurazione solo usando blocklist. Le blocklist non sono comunque affidabili e ne viene sconsigliato l'uso..
<webwiller> grub-install: errore: impossibile procedere con le blocklist.
<ioria> Eleonora, non riavvia ?
<Carlin0> webwiller, che filesystem hanno le partizioni ?
<webwiller> Non lo capisco...intanto è formattato 2 volte (x sicurezza) ext4, è flaggato "boot" come richiesto....ha 4volte lo psazio che gli serve, è appiccicato all'amico /root....cosa sono ste BLOCKLIST mò?
<Eleonora> no
<Eleonora> ioria grazie sei stato trooppo fentile
<webwiller> Ti ho letto nella mente Carlin0 ;)
<Eleonora> devo scappare altrimenti mi mangiano :)
<ioria> Eleonora, non capisco, prova sudo halt  ... ok
<Carlin0> webwiller, mettitelo in testa la partizione /boot non ha nulla a che vedere con la flag boot
<webwiller> ioria mi grubbi anke me?! pleaseeeeeeeee ;(
<Carlin0> ora torniamo alla domanda di 2 ore fa
<webwiller> beh, lo so, ma la flag era richiesta
<ioria> webwiller, stai facendo cose tanto, tanto, tanto complicate :þ
<Eleonora> lascio la chat aperta se vuoi mettermi un suggerim per andare avanti o al max ci ribecchiamo :D
<webwiller> è x dire che ho fatto tutto quanto richiesto
<Eleonora> grazie grazie grazie :*
<ioria> Eleonora, ok
<Carlin0> [16:21:35] <Carlin0> webwiller, ma sei sicuro di avere la partizione di boot ?
<webwiller> ho letto tutti i tuoi link
<webwiller> cosa vuol dire questa domanda?
<ioria> brb
<webwiller> Io ho CREATO una partizione, adiacente a /root, nella quale VOGLIO installare il mio bootloader, Mr. Grub2
<webwiller> io l'ho CREATA
<webwiller> giusto o sbagliato che sia...
<Carlin0> webwiller, sei da live ?
<webwiller> vabbè se proprio è un'indecenza ditemelo k la smonto e Amen
<webwiller> no son dentro
<Carlin0> dentro cosa ?
<webwiller> posso entrare da live ho la pen qui
<webwiller> dentro /ubuntu
<webwiller> 14.04
<Carlin0> sei da ubuntu avviato ?
<webwiller> yep
<webwiller> non faccio niente di buono da qui vero?
<webwiller> indovinato?
<Carlin0> webwiller, sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<Carlin0> webwiller, sudo uodate-grub
<webwiller> xò così lo abbiamo rimesso cuccio in radice
<Carlin0> parla italiano
<webwiller> allora smonto quel giga inutile là n mezzo
<webwiller> è una lingua volgare
<Carlin0> sei a posto puoi riavviare e controllare se va
<webwiller> lo dice Dante mica io eh...
<Carlin0> !chat | webwiller
<ubot-it> webwiller: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<webwiller> Dai non serve che mi fai cazziare dal bot! In realtà io son 2h che chiedo comandi da terminale mica banane da mercato, farlo ironicamente non lo rende meno serio ma solo meno noioso
<Carlin0> webwiller, il canale è loggato cerca di capire , qui solo supporto
<webwiller> E invece per quanto riguarda il desktop che dopo un fresh install è entrato in grub rescue e non avvia più neanche da pendrive avviabile
<webwiller> Dato che è supporto cosa faccio col grub rescue? Ieri ho seguito un paio di guide ma non ricevevo le risposte teoricamente dovute secondo le guide
<Carlin0> webwiller, fammi capire : ma il fatto de grub non lo abbiamo appena risolto ?
<webwiller> Eppoi un grosso problema: la tastiera! Credo sia tornata quella inglese e per trovare simboli quali \/?- parentesi graffe e così via è da impazzire
<webwiller> Sì Carlin0 abbiamo risolto il grub sul notebook, grazie mille intanto nonostante i cazziatoni ;)
<webwiller> Ora ti sto chiedendo per il desktop
<webwiller> Ho messo ubuntu contemporAaneamente su 2 PC
<Carlin0> hai detto un sacco di cose confondendo solo le idee
<Carlin0> esponi il problema del desktop
<krabador> webwiller, ma ti hanno insegnato a fare le cose a caso, o a seguire un ordine?
<webwiller> desso il desktop mi da schermata nera con scritto: error: unknown filesystem. Entering Rescue mode... grub rescue>
<krabador> !grub | webwiller
<ubot-it> webwiller: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<krabador> e segui il ripristino anche li
<robard> salve ho un notebook con un processore celeron da 1,4 ghz e 512 mega di ram che vorrei recuperare, che funzioni con ubuntu?
<Carlin0> robard, lubuntu
<robard> salve ho un notebook con un processore celeron da 1,4 ghz e 512 mega di ram che vorrei recuperare, che funzioni con ubuntu?
<Carlin0> robard, lubuntu al massimo su quel pc
<Carlin0> ubuntu non ci gira
<ioria> Eleonora, dunque, qualcuno mi ha detto che la tua scheda video è davvero troppo vecchia per la 14.04 (anche se è Lubuntu).... quindi proverei con Lubuntu 12.04 (anche se è in estinzione).... per vedere se le cose migliorano ....
<enrico91-princip> Ciao a tutti..... ho un problema con l'audio del mio pc dopo aver installato Lubuntu versione 15.04....
<enrico91-princip> il mio pc è un acer aspire 5040, la scheda audio è una ATI
<enrico91-princip> qualcuno che possa dirmi dove scaricare driver adatti per favore? ho già installato pavucontrol e alsamixer ma non cambia nulla
<bmalcolm> ciao come faccio a installare un analogo di adobe flash player su xubuntu?
<giacomo> Salve, ho installato Ubuntu da DVD, quando seleziono Ubuntu come sistema operativo mi spunta una schermata di login, vedendo la pagina  Installazione mi sono accorto che Ubuntu si è installato "automaticamente" saltando praticamente tutti i passaggi... Cosa posso fare?
<gigirock> giacomo, ma nel frattempo ti eri addomentato ?
<giacomo> No
<gigirock> bmalcolm, praticamente e' gia' installato
<giacomo> Ho selezionato all'avvio del computer Ubuntu e subito mi ha mandato a quell'interfaccia
<gigirock> giacomo, andiamo con calma, adesso hai tolto il dvd riavviato il computer e cosa appare ?
<giacomo> Mi ha aperto direttamente Windows 7...
<gigirock> ?
<giacomo> Non mi ha chiesto che sistema operativo volessi usare
<ioria> cattivo, cattivo grub
<bmalcolm> mi dice di no però quando apro dei filmati in streaming....
<gigirock> giacomo, allora dal win7 controlla lo stato del disco
<gigirock> bmalcolm, usi firefox ?
<gigirock> giacomo, dal dvd hai scelto "prova ubuntu senza installare " ?
<giacomo> Ho cliccato su "Prova e installa"
<giacomo> Scusami gigirock che intendi per controllare lo stato del disco?
<gigirock> giacomo, ok ed e' quello che e' successo ubuntu tu ha fatto provare il sistema........
<gigirock> giacomo, se ubuntu si e' installato dovresti vedere una nuova partizione nel disco
<giacomo> Sì ma non capisco come mai mi abbia chiesto direttamente il login facendomi saltare la registrazione
<gigirock> !flash | bmalcom
<ubot-it> bmalcom: Guida all'installazione del plugin Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash | Guida alla risoluzione dei problemi di Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash#Risoluzione_dei_problemi | Per problemi con CPU vecchie: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=522058
<giacomo> Non penso si sia installato, dato che se accendo il computer senza DVD mi apre direttamente Windows
<gigirock> giacomo, che registrazione ?
<bmalcolm> no chromium
<giacomo> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Standard?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=install_09_precise.png
<gigirock> bmalcolm, leggi le guide devi aggiornare il plugin
<bmalcolm> quali guide?
<bmalcolm> come lo aggiorno?
<gigirock> bmalcolm, ti ho mandato dei link te li devi leggere
<krabador> bmalcolm,  installa chrome, che dentro ha flash
<ioria> giacomo pannello di controllo, strumenti di sistema - disk managment e vedi se c'è una partizione ext4 linux
<krabador> bmalcolm, ed aggiornato
<krabador> giacomo, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<bmalcolm> ok scusa non li avevo letti
<krabador> giacomo, fdisk -l | pastebinit
<bmalcolm> grazie mille
<bmalcolm> ci do un occhiata
<krabador> bmalcolm, installa chrome e fai prima
<gigirock> giacomo, quella videata appare al momento dell'installazione tu eri ancora nella fase 'prova ubuntu'
<gigirock> krabador, giacomo e' nel windows adesso
<krabador> gigirock, non sfatare il sogno di giacomo, di credere di aver installaro
<krabador> *to
<gigirock> in un lampo.....
<gigirock> ma chromium che flash ha ?
<krabador> nessuno
<ioria> pepper
<krabador> no, nessuno
<giacomo> Non credo di avere installato, magari mi sono espresso male, ma vorrei sapere proprio come installare Ubuntu...
<krabador> ce lo devi mettere pepper
<ioria> ah.... va installato
<giacomo> Sto cercando di vedere se c'è una partizione @ioria
<krabador> !installazione | giacomo
<ubot-it> giacomo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<krabador> giacomo, cosi'.
<ioria> con i Canonical partner...
<krabador> no ioria
<krabador> poche idee ma confuse
<krabador> !info pepperflashplugin-nonfree | ioria
<ubot-it> ioria: pepperflashplugin-nonfree (source: pepperflashplugin-nonfree): Pepper Flash Player - browser plugin. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.7ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 10 kB, installed size 69 kB
<ioria> giacomo adobe-flashplugin .... no ?
<ioria> krabador, no, deprecato...
<krabador> ioria, una cosa alla volta, non ti affaticare
<ioria> pepperflashplugin-nonfree è deprecato... da quest'anno
<krabador> ioria, è in vivid
<ioria> ovvio
<krabador> finquando lo è li , la situazione è questa
<gigirock> giacomo, con il dvd che avevi scegli prova e installa e da li puoi procedre ad una installazione guidata
<ioria> :)
<ioria> giacomo sono curioso.... quale finestra di login ... la live non ha login ....
<krabador> giacomo, fa una cosa, carica appunto 'sto dvd, scegliendo prova, ti attacchi ad un cavo lan, entri qui, e mandi informazioni su che cosa c'è veramente in quel computer
<krabador> magari brant
<Superpollo> salve a tutti
<krabador> !ciao | Superpollo
<ubot-it> Superpollo: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Superpollo> ciao
<giacomo> Provo di nuovo con Prova e installa...
<Superpollo> avrei un problemino con ubuntu
<krabador> e sarebbe?
<ioria> giacomo :P welcome again
<Giacomo> :)
<Superpollo> ho un pc con un avvio dual boot, se ora avvio ubuntu la schermata iniziale ha una definizione strana e sopratutto il mouse non va..
<krabador> Superpollo, quando finisce di caricare l'avvio, come va?
<Superpollo> sembra normale..solo che lo schermo è piu piccolo del monitor e le icone sono distorte..
<gigirock> Superpollo, si vabe che pc che ubuntu che mouse che sk video
<ioria> Giacomo, ci dai un sudo parted -l ???????????????
<krabador> ioria, datti una calmata
<Superpollo> se invece entro in xp tutto va normalmente
<ioria> ok
<Giacomo> Sto riavviando il computer e mi ha avviato di nuovo Windows, mi sta facendo impazzire dalle 4 di pomeriggio, provo Avvio da CD assistito
<krabador> Superpollo, apri il terminale, digita sudo apt-get install pastebinit , premi invio
<krabador> successivamente sudo lshw | pastebinit
<Superpollo> asp, coem faccio ad aprire il terminale?
<krabador> ctrl alt t
<krabador> Superpollo, se vuoi una vita serena con ubuntu , mettiti in testa che il terminale è il pane
<Superpollo> chiedo venia ma sono proprio a nudo ...
<Superpollo> lo uso solo per navigare e va anzi ed andava molto bene
<krabador> Superpollo, una ferrari per andare al supermercato
<Superpollo> allora se ho capito bene lo avvio e poi faccio ctrl alt t e poi digito la stringa di cui sopra
<krabador> Superpollo, le stringhe
<krabador> Superpollo, entra qui da ubuntu, altrimenti non ha sens o
<Superpollo> krabador ma ora sono su wxp
<Superpollo> in ubuntu non posso fare nulla..
<krabador> ed io ascoltando i gentle giant+
<krabador> Superpollo, senza il risultato del secondo comando, ci possiamo solo girare i pollici
<ioria> chi sono gli op qui ?
<krabador> Superpollo, tra l'altro "e va anzi ed andava molto bene" --> da quando hai il problema?
<krabador> cosa hai fatto prima?
<Superpollo> da un paio di giorni non va piu
<krabador> ioria, ce ne sono diversi, c'è qualcosa che devi dirgli ?
<krabador> Superpollo, rispondi alla seconda domanda
<Superpollo> l'ultima volta ho messo una chiave mp3 e forse l'ho scollegata senza staccarla via software
<ioria> no.... per sapere a chi rivolgermi..... per qualsiasi cosa....
<krabador> Superpollo, visto che hai il dual boot, nella schermata di scelta, seleziona la seconda opzione di ubuntu, e successivamente il penultimo kernel
<Superpollo> ok e poi?
<krabador> Superpollo, e poi entri qui
<krabador> Superpollo, non ti si puo' indicare tutta la strategia completa
<krabador> con tutte le variabili che ci possono essere
<Giacomo> Mi spuntano queste scritte:   Completing the ubuntu installation.       For more installation boot options, press ESC now...     0        [ 7.831482] ACPI PCC probe failed.
<Superpollo> ok
<Superpollo> capisco..
<Superpollo> forse faccio prima a riinstallarlo
<Superpollo> comunque provo
<Giacomo> E altre scritte, ho premuto invio per sbaglio, un attimo che scrivo il resto...
<krabador> Giacomo, "ACPI PCC probe failed." puoi ignorarlo
<Superpollo> spero di tornare tra qualche minuto
<krabador> Giacomo, non si incolla in canale
<Superpollo> ciao
<krabador> ciao
<krabador> ioria, in questo canale si entra, si chiede, e si aspetta che un volontario, presente che sappia la risposta , risponda
<Giacomo> BusyBox v1.21.1 (ubuntu 1:1.21.0-1ubuntu1) built-in shell (ash)         Enter 'help' forma a lista of built-in commands.
<krabador> Giacomo, non sarebbe male, se indicassi, cpu , quantitativo di ram, e scheda video
<ioria> ?   veramente non volevo la policy, ma i nick degli ops... ma va bene uguale....
<krabador> con marca e modello precisi
<krabador> ioria, non si chiede direttamente agl ops
<krabador> si chiede al canale
<ioria> non volevo infatti fare domande tecniche...
<krabador> a meno di discorsi del tutto privati che possono riguardare te e gli ops
<ioria> ma sen so chi sono :)
<krabador> !chat | ioria
<ubot-it> ioria: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Giacomo> (Initframs) unable to find a medium containing a livello file system.            4 giga di RAM, processore Intel Pentium p6200,  AMD radeob HD 6370M
<Superpollo> ha funzionato!
<krabador> Superpollo, apri il teriminale
<Giacomo> Scusatemi se ho scritto tutto spezzettato e grazie mille per la pazienza
<Superpollo> aperto!
<krabador> Giacomo, non devi riportare cio' che vedi
<krabador> !pastebin | Giacomo
<ubot-it> Giacomo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Superpollo> va tutto a rallentatore ma funziona anche il mouse
<krabador> ma usare il paste, per fare un report completo
<krabador> Superpollo, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Superpollo> ok provo
<krabador> se apri il terminale, copi ed incolli li dentro il comando , non c'è niente da provare
<Superpollo> fatto
<Superpollo> ma mi chiede una password
<Giacomo> Ah,scusa non sapevo. Riscrivo tutto lì, oppure visto che ho ormai scritto tutto ciò lo uso la prossima volta?
<krabador> Superpollo, che è quella che hai messo in fase di installazione
<Giacomo> Lo schermo è diventato tutto nero nel frattempo...
<Superpollo> immaginavo.. ma non mi fa scrivere nulla
<krabador> Superpollo, e secondo te, una password deve apparire?
<krabador> Superpollo, digitala, non appare per motivi di sicurezza
<ioria> !op
<ubot-it> Usate solo in caso di emergenza nel canale! twilight remix_tj jester- glpiana filo1234 Odo K99Brain fabio_cc enzotib OverMe
<Superpollo> ora mi da 3 tentativi falliti... riprovo
<ioria> ok
<krabador> ioria, ma che prendi per il culo?
<ioria> volevo sapere gli ops
<Superpollo> ok è andato
<krabador> Superpollo, sudo lshw | pastebinit
<krabador> produrrà un link che puoi incollare qui
<Superpollo> dice E: dpkg è statointerrotto. E necessario eseguire "sudo dpkg --configure -a" per correggere il problema
<krabador> <Superpollo> ok è andato ---> non è andato allora
<krabador> Superpollo, fa un pastebin di cio' che ha fatto il comando
<krabador> !pastebin | Superpollo
<ubot-it> Superpollo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Superpollo> ok come si fa il simbolo dopo Ishw?
<krabador> non è Ishw
<krabador> ma elle-shw
<Superpollo> ok
<krabador> e poi , perchè non copi ed incolli?
<krabador> lo sai fare, su win?
<Superpollo> si su wxp è il pane.. scusa ora provo
<Giacomo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12739280/
<Superpollo> dice che il programma non è installato
<Superpollo> lo installo?
<krabador> Superpollo, ti ho chiesto il pastebin del comando
<krabador> di cui hai riportato l'errore
<krabador> ce la fai a concentrarti sull'ordine delle cose che ti viene chiesto?
<Superpollo> mi dice che il programma patebinit non è attualmente installato
<krabador> Superpollo, ok, torna quando hai voglia di seguire indicazioni
<krabador> Giacomo, hai inserito il dvd, e che cosa hai selezionato, al boot ?
<Superpollo> scusate ma a voi sembra facile ma per me è arabo...
<ioria> Giacomo, insomma non ti parte il dvd ?
<Giacomo> Niente, si è avviato da solo Ubuntu
<krabador> Superpollo, un motivo in piu' per concentrarsi
<krabador> Giacomo, se è partito , e sta andando, che problema hai?
<Giacomo> Non è partito né sta andando
<krabador> Giacomo, e allora "<Giacomo> Niente, si è avviato da solo Ubuntu" ?
<Giacomo> Nel senso che non si è avviato Windows
<Giacomo> E mi spunta quella schermata
<Giacomo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12739280/
<ioria> Giacomo, ma come l'hai fatto sto dvd ? sei uefi ?
<krabador> Giacomo, hai questa schermata http://i.stack.imgur.com/GtEi5.png , in avvio del dvd ?
<Giacomo> Non so che significa, comunque ho scaricato l'immagine .iso e l'ho masterizzata in un dvd
<krabador> di quale ubuntu hai fatto il dvd ?
<Giacomo> No no
<krabador> Giacomo, hai una lisat di opzioni?
<krabador> *lista
<ioria> Giacomo, uefi è il successore del classico bios... dovresti notare la differenza se ci entri ....
<Giacomo> 14.04.3 LTS
<krabador> Giacomo, cosa appare quando il dvd parte ?
<Giacomo> Ah scusa ioria pensavo fosse un insulto... Non penso proprio di esserlo
<ioria> ^_^
<krabador> Giacomo, rispondi
<Giacomo> I primi 2 righi di http://paste.ubuntu.com/12739280/
<krabador> e 3
<krabador> che cosa
<krabador> appare, appena parte il dvd
<krabador> un menu
<krabador> un'immagine
<krabador> un logo
<Giacomo> Aspetta allora non ho capito, tu dici quando parte il DVD su Windows?
<krabador> Giacomo, lo fai partire da windows?
<Giacomo> L'ho scaricato su Windows, ho eseguito il DVD su Windows e ho cliccato su 'installa e prova' (o un pulsante del genere)
<ioria> Giacomo, wubi
<ioria> Giacomo, no....
<ioria> Giacomo, devi farlo partire dal bios...
<Superpollo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12739445/
<Superpollo> k ho fatto bene?
<Giacomo> Come faccio... Mi parte in automatico o Windows o quella schermata (se clicco si Windows installazione assistita)
<ioria> Giacomo, lascia il dvd dentro, restart... entra nel bios e settalo per fare il boot da dvd
<Superpollo> Krabador ho sbagliato ancora?
<krabador> Giacomo, da dentro windws, si sfrutta un software chiamato wubi, che da solo una marea di problemi
<Giacomo> Sono entrato nel BIOS e ho selezionato Ubuntu, mi compare di nuovo di premere ESC, l'ho premuto e ora vi mando un paste di quello che mi è spuntato
<krabador> Superpollo, ma hai messo la password corretta , quando te l'ha chiesta ?
<ioria> Giacomo, chissa che macello ha fatto quel wubi
<krabador> !uefi | Giacomo
<ubot-it> Giacomo: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<krabador> fatti una lettura di questo
<Superpollo> si ho messo la password corretta
<krabador> Superpollo, sudo apt-get update
<krabador> Superpollo, fa di nuovo un pastebin del contenuto
<Superpollo> ok
<krabador> Giacomo, se hai messo ubuntu con wubi in windows, puoi disinstallarlo da windows come una normale applicazione
<krabador> fallo
<krabador> fa partire il dvd in boot, se hai uefi, secure boot e fastboot devono essere disabilitati
<Superpollo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12739598/
<Giacomo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12739606/
<krabador> Giacomo, seleziona safe graphic
<ioria> Giacomo, cmq, ti consiglio una chiavetta usb ... vai qui e te la fai  http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<krabador> Superpollo, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Superpollo> ok
<Giacomo> Ho provato già con una chiavetta, ma non essendo riuscito a installare ho provato con il dvd
<ioria> ok
<Giacomo> Sembra comunque stia facendo qualcosa, grazie mille @krabador :D :D
<krabador> ioria, il modo con cui i bios sono settati per rilevare ed usare le chiavette, sono estremamente variabili e controversi, il dvd, se fatto bene, parte sempre
<ioria> ok
<Superpollo> Krabador sembra che abbia finito. Devo fare una pastebin?
<krabador> Superpollo, si
<Giacomo> Nooo non ci credo, mi è spuntata la schermata installa! Non ci speravo più, grazie infinite veramente
<Superpollo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12739790/
<ioria> Giacomo, ricordati di pulire quel wubi
<Giacomo> Lo devo disinstallare?
<krabador> Giacomo, fa una prova prima
<krabador> Giacomo, in windows va in installazione applicazion i
<krabador> disinstalla ubunut
<krabador> se l'hai installato dentro windows con wubi
<krabador> Giacomo, non sarebbe male se prestassi attenzione ai messaggi che ti vengono scritti
<Giacomo> Scusami ero concentrato sulla schermata di Ubuntu
<krabador> Superpollo, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Superpollo> ok
<Giacomo> Si sta installando Ubuntu, come faccio a passare a Windows?
<krabador> Superpollo, sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<krabador> Giacomo, la procedura di installazione prevede step
<Superpollo> ok
<krabador> non si installa da solo , a meno che , tu non abbia selezionato installa dal menu alla partenza del dvd
<ioria> Giacomo, esisteno le virtual machine .... ma tu adesso stai facendo un dual boot... puoì comunque accedere ai file di windows
<krabador> ioria, fornisci risposte con un senso , alle domande
<Giacomo> Come faccio? Ho premuto subito installa, ero così contento che non c'ho pensato due volte
<ioria> Giacomo, in dual boot non puoì passare a windows... devi riavviare e lo selezioni da grub
<krabador> Giacomo, puoi sempre annullare la procedura di installazinoe
<Superpollo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12739879/
<krabador> Giacomo, per fare una prova del sistema prima. ti conviene verificare come il sistema è partizionato
<krabador> Superpollo, no, fornisce un url
<Giacomo> Sta inserendo Ubuntu in una partizione da 27.9 GB
<krabador> quello devi incollare qui
<krabador> Giacomo, vabeh, ormai hai fatto
<krabador> Giacomo, va verificato, in presenza di uefi, che il bootloader si installa nella partizione efi
<krabador> che tu non sai neanche se hai
<krabador> piu' che in bocca al lupo non ti si puo' dire, adesso
<Giacomo> Ah, e ormai non posso più fare niente?
<krabador> Giacomo, se stai eseguendo l'installazione , puoi solo aspettare che finisce
<Giacomo> Va bene
<krabador> sei del club che si lanciano senza sapere cosa stanno facendo
<krabador> con linux non è proprio un buon punto di vista
<Superpollo> Krabador ho usato sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | pastebinit ma mi da un promp e basta :(
<krabador> Superpollo, perchè sta facendo
<ioria> Giacomo, sei hai win8 quasi di sicuro sei gpt/uefi...  con win7   puoì essere msdos ...
<krabador> Superpollo, puo' essere lungo
<Superpollo> ah! ok
<Giacomo> Per fortuna non sono sempre così, ma cerca di comprendermi è dalle 4 di oggi pomeriggio che ci provo
<Giacomo> Non ce l'ho fatta a resistere dalla gioia di vedere finalmente la scritta Installa
<krabador> Giacomo, è dalle 4 di oggi pomeriggio che provi a fare una cosa di cui non conosci gli step
<krabador> cosa che ti predispone a diversi casini adesso
<krabador> in presenza di uefi
<Giacomo> Ormai il danno è fatto, spero di non essere uefi, il mio computer è abbastanza vecchio, non ricordo l'anno in cui l'ho comprato ma penso 2010 circa... Se non prima, quindi probabilmente ha solo il bios
<Superpollo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12740083/
<krabador> Superpollo, bene , riavvia
<Superpollo> ok
<Superpollo> Krabador funziona di nuovo bene!!
<krabador> perfetto
<Superpollo> grazie di tutto!!
<krabador> di niente, per qualsiasi altro problema, torna pure qui
<Giacomo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12740147/
<Superpollo> ciao e grazie ancora
<Giacomo> Mi è spuntata questa schermata, clicco Avanti?
<krabador> Giacomo, hai avuto una schermata in cui ti veniva chiesto dove installare
<krabador> in cui trovare l'opzione di usare tutto il disco
<krabador> o se rilevato un'altro sistema operativo, di affiancarlo
<Giacomo> Sì sì
<krabador> oppure "altro" con il partizionamento manuale
<Giacomo> Ho scelto di affiancarlo
<krabador> se non hai uefi, vai avanti, se hai uefi, tramite opzione "altro" conviene che tu vada a verificare che il bootloader finisca nella partizione efi
<Giacomo> Va bene, grazie
<Giacomo> @krabador sembra stia andando tutto bene, grazie ancora della pazienza e della gentilezza :)
<krabador> bene, se hai la schermata di selezione, in avvio, è andato veramente tutto bene
<corrado> salve, non riesco in nessun modo a scaricare ed installare il pacchetto dati per la lingua italiana. Sto provando più soluzioni tramite terminale ma niente. Grazie per l'aiuto.
<krabador> corrado, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> corrado, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit +
<krabador> corrado, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<krabador> senza +
<cristian_c> !ubuntuitaliano | inoltre, corrado
<ubot-it> inoltre, corrado: Ubuntu Unity: https://help.ubuntu.com/13.10/ubuntu-help/session-language.html Altro: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano - Elenco pacchetti: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano#Ubuntu.2C_Xubuntu_e_Lubuntu_in_italiano
<corrado> ok grazie mille vi aggiorno sui risultati
<cristian_c> corril secondo link
<cristian_c> corrado:
<cristian_c> krabador: oltre ai comandi citati.
<Giacomo> Riavviando il computer mi spunta una lista in cui figurano sia Ubuntu che Windows 7, posso stare tranquillo?
<cristian_c> Giacomo: entrambi si avviano?
<krabador> Giacomo, hai presente "<krabador> bene, se hai la schermata di selezione, in avvio, è andato veramente tutto bene" ?
<Giacomo> Allora posso stare tranquillo :)
<Giacomo> cristiana sto provando ad avviare Ubuntu
<Giacomo> cristian_c *
<metronomo90> Buonasera a tutti|
<Giacomo> Come mai se metto la password mi spunta una schermata (di cui ora scriverò il paste) e subito dopo di nuovo la schermata della password?
<krabador> !ciao | metronomo90
<ubot-it> metronomo90: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<metronomo90> Premesso che non sono un grande esperto nel settore... Ho un portatile con una scheda grafica integrata (una Intel) ed una ATI ed  un'installazione pulita di ubuntu gnome 15.04. Come posso fare per attivare l'accellerazione hardware almeno per flash per fare in modo che quando avvio un video  o altro non mi parta il processore al 50% fisso?
<cristian_c> Giacomo: nel terminale?
<krabador> metronomo90, sei sicuro di usare la ati?
<krabador> metronomo90, puoi installare il driver proprietario di ati, il catalyst
<Giacomo> Una schermata nera
<Giacomo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12740898/
<metronomo90> no, per nulla :) nella sezione driver  proprietari mi dice che sto utilizzando "AMD/ATI display wrapper da xserver-xorg-video-ati (open source)"
<krabador> metronomo90, prova con l'installazione dei catalyst allora
<cristian_c> Giacomo: no avviene il logjn?
<Giacomo> No no, e la password è corretta, ne ho provata pure una sbagliata e infatti mi ha detto password sbagliata :(
<metronomo90> provo :) l'ultima volta che l'ho fatto ho dovuto riconfigurare Xorg :P
<cristian_c> Giacomo: allora non dovrebbe ritornare la schermata di login
<cristian_c> metronomo90: dalla stessa schermata
<krabador> metronomo90, dalla finestra di gestione dovrebbe fare tutto da solo
<cristian_c> metronomo90: sezione driver proprietari
<metronomo90> sisi lo sto facendo, grazie mille!
<krabador> metronomo90, se non dovesse andare, basta solo disinstallarli
<krabador> dal terminale
<metronomo90> fatto, riavvio e vi faccio sapere!
<cristian_c> Giacomo: se l'accetta dovrebbe andare oltre, se non l'accetta ritorna
<krabador> Giacomo, prova ad entare con la sessione ospite
<Giacomo> Mi spunta questa schermata anche con la sessione ospite...
<krabador> Giacomo, fa una cosa, dalla schermata  di selezione, con ubuntu evidenziato, premi il tasto "e" della tastiera
<metronomo90> eccomi tornato!
<krabador> Giacomo, a fianco a quiet splash, scrivi nomodeset, premi f10
<krabador> e vedi che succede
<metronomo90> risulta in uso il nuovo driver ma il sistema è più "scattoso", animazioni meno fluide etc
<Giacomo> Proprio accanto a quiet splash o dopo $vt_handoff?
<Giacomo> Cioè dico tra entrambi oppure proprio dopo?
<krabador> metronomo90, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> metronomo90, fglrx | pastebinit
<metronomo90> il comando fglrx non esiste... ti riferivi per caso al fglrxinfo?
<Giacomo> Oppure devo cancellare $vt_handoff e nomodeset lo scrivo al suo posto?
<cristian_c> metronomo90: dpkg -l | grep fglrx
<cristian_c> metronomo90: dpkg -l | grep fglrx | pastebinit
<krabador> metronomo90, fglrxinfo | pastebinit
<cristian_c> Giacomo: prova con nomodeset tra splash e $vt_handoff
<krabador> Giacomo, a fianco a quiet splash
<Giacomo> D'accordo, grazie
<krabador> limitati a fare quanto detto
<metronomo90> posso incollare il link che ho ottenuto qui?
<cristian_c> sì
<metronomo90> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12741242/
<metronomo90> (questa è la richiesta di krabador)
<metronomo90> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12741263/
<metronomo90> (questa quella di cristian_c)
<krabador> con r7 ti converrebbe usare gli ultimi
<krabador> che in ubuntu o ti affidi a ppa, o li installi a mano dal sito, con tutti i rischi che si prenda a cazzotti con roba
<metronomo90> intendi gli fglrx-updates?
<krabador> no
<Giacomo> Niente
<metronomo90> ah
<krabador> metronomo90, nonostante si chiami in quel modo, ma non è l'ultimo
<krabador> in ubuntu, la versione del driver che viene fornito, nelle versioni intermedie è uno , e pacchettizzato da canonical, in modo che stia allineato con le impostazioni ubuntu
<Giacomo> Differenze: mi spunta una finestra intitolata System program problem detected
<Giacomo> E non non mi spuntano quelle scritte nella schermata nera
<metronomo90> mmm se è così aspetto... non ho voglia di un SO instabile
<krabador> metronomo90, non è instabile
<Giacomo> Neanche con la sessione ospite va
<krabador> è ati che ha migliorato il supporto alle R , via via con i driver
<krabador> metronomo90, quello che stai usando adesso è stabilissimo
<krabador> metronomo90, apri il catalyst control center
<krabador> e vedi le voci a riguardo della scheda in uso +
<cristian_c> Giacomo: puoi postare una foto di come hai modificato la schermata?
<Giacomo> Intendi quello che ho scritto a fianco a splash?
<metronomo90> mi indica la GPU ad alte prestazioni, quindi immagino si riferisca alla ATI
<cristian_c> Giacomo: sì
<cristian_c> Giacomo: dopo averlo modificato, cos'hai immediatamente fatto?
<cristian_c> metronomo90: ok, e quella non spuntata è la intel?
<Giacomo> Ho premuto F10
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> Giacomo: se puoi , posta una foto di come l'hai modific<ta
<Giacomo> Sì sì, un attimo che la posto
<cristian_c> !image | Giacomo
<ubot-it> Giacomo: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<turntable> buonasera a tutti
<Giacomo> Si sta caricando su postimg, penso sia uguale
<metronomo90> non viene nominata nè la ATI nè la Intel, semplicemente vengono indicate come GPU ad alte prestazioni e GPU a risparmio energetico
<turntable> chiedo scusa per il disturbo ma sto uscendo pazzo
<cristian_c> metronomo90: intendevo come logo
<turntable> sto provando ad installare ubuntu o ubuntu studio 15.04 sul mio pc ma mi ritrovo sempre con il cursore lampeggiante e  il pc bloccato appena premo su try ubuntu without installing
<cristian_c> accanto all'opzione
<turntable> qualcuno può darmi una mano ?
<Giacomo> postimg.org/image/ed4359sb9
<turntable> ho provato anche la 15.10 ma stesso risultato
<Giacomo> Se vuoi faccio la foto a tutto lo schermo, ne ho fotografato un pezzo per farlo vedere meglio...
<krabador> turntable, premi il tasto f6, nel menu, seleziona nomodeset
<krabador> premi f2
<cristian_c> Giacomo: è sufficiente
<krabador> turntable, seleziona italiano
<cristian_c> Giacomo: molto semplicemente, non hai inserito la strina correttamente
<turntable> krabador: grazie ma ho ho gia provato e ottengo lo stesso risultato
<cristian_c> stringa
<turntable> ho provato anche con acpi=off niente da fare
<Giacomo> Ah, come devo inserirla? Dovevo mettere uno spazio tra splash e nomodeset?
<krabador> Giacomo,  ma che hai fatto tutto attaccato????
<cristian_c> Giacomo: ovviamente sì
<krabador> Giacomo, ma ci sei andato a scuola ?
<krabador> turntable, usb o dvd ?
<turntable> usb
<Giacomo> Va bene
<turntable> ho provato sia con rufus che con unetbootin, con unet  èpure peggio
<krabador> turntable, sbagliato
<krabador> !usbwin | turntable
<ubot-it> turntable: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> i bios vedono e fanno funzionare le pendrive in maniera molto controversa
<turntable> capisco, beh non c'e due senza tre, provo anche questo
<Giacomo> Niente :(
<Giacomo> È cambiato solo che la schermata si vede più "schiacciata"
<krabador> Giacomo, che scheda grafica hai ?
<krabador> Giacomo, ctrl alt f1, ti apre un terminale ?
<turntable> krabador:  scusa quando seleziono la distro non c'e ubuntu studio, se metto ubuntu classica non mi trova il file iso
<turntable> metto unlisted ubuntu distro?
<krabador> turntable, prova con ubuntu
<Giacomo> AMD Radeon HD 6370M
<krabador> nel senso, la iso di ubuntu , non ubuntu studio
<krabador> Giacomo, ctrl alt f1 ti apre un terminale?
<turntable> ok provo con ubuntu
<Giacomo> Sì sì
<krabador> Giacomo, sudo mv ~/.config ~/.config_old
<krabador> Giacomo, sudo reboot
<Giacomo> Come faccio a scrivere la tilde?
<cristian_c> Giacomo: ma hai tolto il trattino basso dopo nomodeset?
<cristian_c> che non so il motivo per cui tu l'abbia inserito
<krabador> Giacomo, alt gr + ì
<Giacomo> Il trattino basso è uno spazio
<Giacomo> Ok, il terminale che mi è spuntato prendendo ctrl alt ed F1 è questo http://paste.ubuntu.com/12741510/ devo scriverli qua  i comandi sudo?
<cristian_c> Giacomo: sorry, mi dicono dalla regia che sembra il cursore
<turntable> copiata, provo
<Giacomo> Cioè sì, ma è sopra lo spazio
<Giacomo> Non è comunque un "_" volevo dire questo
<krabador> Giacomo, per favore, puoi mandare quel comando e riavviare?
<krabador> nessuna notte è infinita
<Giacomo> Dopo che gli do il primo comando inserisco la password ma mi dice che è errata
<krabador> Giacomo, maneggia con cura le password
<turntable> ragazzi niente da fare anche con universal mi da il cursore lampeggiante appena premu su provao ubuntu
<Giacomo> È giusta
<krabador> Giacomo, se giusta dovrebbe andare
<krabador> deve andare
<krabador> Giacomo, la password contiene caratteri come numeri e simboli?
<krabador> se la tastiera non è in italiano, non combaciano
<Giacomo> Sì
<krabador> allora la tastiera non è in italiano
<Giacomo> Contiene il numero 1
<krabador> solo quello?
<Giacomo> Sì
<Giacomo> E me lo scrive
<turntable> krabador:  qualche idea?
<krabador> controlla md5 della iso
<cristian_c> !md5 | turntable
<ubot-it> turntable: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.04/MD5SUMS
<turntable> krabador:  controllato, l'md5 si trova
<turntable> è uguale
<krabador> WSagitt, WSagitt_Alt , potete evitare di entrare ed uscire continuamente, per favore?
<Giacomo> Sto impazzendo
<Carlin0> Giacomo,  mv ~/.config ~/.config_old
<Carlin0> fai copia incolla su
<Carlin0> non è difficile
<Giacomo> Non posso fare copia incolla purtroppo, sono dal telefono nella chat, il computer è impegnato nel chiedermi il login :(
<Giacomo> Il comando lo scrivo giusto comunque, dopo la password mi dice login incorrect
<Giacomo> Cosa posso fare? Scrivo la password corretta ma non me la riconosce...
<turntable> :(
<turntable> che amarezza ragazzi
<cristian_c> allora
<Giacomo> A chi lo dici...
<krabador> turntable, molto semplicemente prova un dvd
<Carlin0> Giacomo, una alternativa ci sarebbe
<turntable> giacomo almeno a te parte, a me non boota nemmeno
<turntable> mezzo mondo usa ubuntu e io non posso -.-
<Carlin0> si chiama recovery mode
<Giacomo> Parte ma si ferma al login turntable
<turntable> quantomeno parte :D
<cristian_c> Giacomo: ls -l ~/
<cristian_c> Giacomo: anzi
<Carlin0> li sei già root senza pass
<krabador> turntable, mezzo mondo, mandacelo qui
<Giacomo> Carlin0 come posso fare?
<cristian_c> Giacomo: ls -l ~/ | less
<krabador> che lo reclutiamo subito a collaborare
<turntable> che poi la cosa bella
<turntable> è che sul notebook di 20 mila anni fa ho installato lubuntu 15.04 e va da dio
<turntable> sul pc ninja non parte manco a pagarlo
<turntable> proverò il dvd
<krabador> turntable, l'hardware non è tutto uguale, cosi' come il supporto
<cristian_c> turntable: il dvd è la soluzione preferibile, almeno per quanto mi riguarda
<krabador> turntable, hai disabilitato quanto di uefi , nel "pc ninja" ?
<Carlin0> quoto cristian_c
<Giacomo> cristian_c anche col tuo comando mi dice login incorrect :(
<krabador> Giacomo, entra in recovery console
<turntable> si si ho messo boot legacy only
<cristian_c> Giacomo: puoi postare una foto del risultato?
<Giacomo> Come ci entro?
<krabador> riavvia, seconda opzione ubuntu , ubuntu (recovery)
<cristian_c> Giacomo: ah, ovviamente va digitato in modalità di ripristino
<krabador> turntable, l'ultimo tentativo in usb, è fare la chiavetta con dd
<krabador> solo da linux
<Giacomo> Recovery mode = modalità di ripristino giusto?
<Carlin0> Giacomo, si
<Giacomo> Ah sì non avevo letto il commento sopra...
<krabador> turntable, vai nel pc di 20 mila anni fa, scarica la iso, fa la pendrive li dentro con dd if=/percorso/del/file.iso of=/dev/sdx
<krabador> turntable, dove x è la lettera di unità
<krabador> della pendrive che devi usare
<krabador> SENZA numero di partizione
<Giacomo> http://postimage.org/image/5zphappzj/
<Giacomo> Mi spunta questa schermata, cosa scelgo?
<cristian_c> Giacomo: root
<krabador> al che digita il comando , anche senza suto
<krabador> sudo
<Giacomo> D'accordo
<Carlin0> e ma devi dargli la path mo
<Giacomo> mv: impossibile eseguire stat di "/root/.config": File o directory non esistente root giacomo-Aspire-5742G:~#
<krabador> Giacomo, /home/utente/.config
<krabador> dove utente è il nome che hai dato all'utente
<krabador> susu
<krabador> velocità
<krabador> che è passata un ora
<Giacomo> Scritto sua questo che i precedenti comandi, mi dà lo stessa scritta di prima...
<Giacomo> 'sia', non 'sua'. E 'la' anziché 'lo'. Scusatemi se sbaglio ma sto impazzendo
<cristian_c> Giacomo: esattament, cos'hai digitato?
<cristian_c> 'esattamente'
<krabador> Giacomo, se sbagli cartella, allora, file o directory non esistente
<krabador> Giacomo, comuque, per favore, agevola la consultazione
<krabador> Giacomo, che facciamo veramente notte
<turntable> krabador: mi devi un dvd, verbatim
<turntable> :D
<krabador> sta funzionando?
<turntable> no, stesso errore
<krabador> come sono le opzioni acpi, nella motherboard?
<turntable> dovrei controllare
<giacomo2> Sono sempre Giacomo
<turntable> s'era capito eh
<giacomo2> Ho scritto /home/Giacomo/config.
<turntable> krabador:  prima ho avviato con acpi=off e mi ha dato questa schermata
<turntable> http://s4.postimg.org/c58p95d99/IMG_20151010_200622.jpg
<krabador> giacomo2, senti
<krabador> giacomo2, abbi la decenza
<krabador> di scrivere quello che viene segnalato
<krabador> giacomo2, <krabador> Giacomo, /home/utente/.config
<krabador> stai facendo passare un'ora e mezza per un comando
<giacomo2> Madonna... scusami ancora
<krabador> no, non ti scuso
<krabador> perchè sono ore che stai qui
<giacomo2> Avevo scritto giusto
<krabador> e puoi tranquillamente scorrere i messaggi indietro
<cristian_c> giacomo2: il puntino, viene prima della prima c di config
<giacomo2> Ho sbagliato qua sulla chat
<giacomo2> Sì ho scritto giusto nel computer
<cristian_c> turntable:
<turntable> si dimmi
<cristian_c> errori con radeon, usb e ahci
<krabador> turntable, va a verificare le opzioni acpi
<ange85> salve a tutti.
<krabador> !ciao | ange85
<ubot-it> ange85: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Carlin0> !ciao | ange85
<krabador> turntable, abilita il supporto legacy alle porte usb
<ange85> grazie.
<turntable> ragazzi io penso che il problema sia il chipset
<turntable> in qualche modo non è compatibile con la distro
<ange85> se è possibile mi servirebbe un aiuto.
<krabador> turntable, e ci sta, ma se stai usando 15.04 ormai sono compatibili tutti
<turntable> ho provato anche 15.10 beta 2 figurati
<krabador> turntable, roba amd, ha avuto problemi con il kernel di 13.10
<krabador> ma oltre quel periodo
<krabador> turntable, segnala modello preciso della motherboard
<turntable> gigabyte ga-990fxa-ud3
<ange85> premesso che non sono pratico di ubuntu perchè ho sempre usato windows in tutte le salse.
<krabador> ange85, e allora perchè cambiare?
<ange85> perchè mi annoio
<Carlin0> brava
<ange85> e voglio scoprire cose nuove
<pacomi> Buonasera a tutti, anche io avrei bisogno di assistenza
<krabador> ange85, ci sono passatempi migliori di un sistema operativo che non si conosce
<krabador> pacomi, chiedi
<ange85> a me piace
<turntable> ange pazienta ancora un po' che tra un mese esce fallout 4
<krabador> ange85, perchè semplicemente si rischiano , se non si ha voglia veramente di imparare, di fare dei danni incredibili
<turntable> stai bene per un bel po'
<ange85> quali danni?
<krabador> turntable, chipset 9xx di amd è supportato ormai
<ange85> non ho intenzione di rompere niente
<krabador> turntable, setta usb in modalità legacy
<ange85> volgio solo imparare
<krabador> !documentazione | ange85
<ubot-it> ange85: Documentazione ufficiale http://help.ubuntu-it.org - Documentazione della comunità http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione - Gruppo documentazione: pagina principale http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoDocumentazione
<Carlin0> turntable, anch'io ho una gigabyte
<krabador> !wiki | ang
<ubot-it> ang: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<krabador> !wiki | ange
<ubot-it> ange: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<krabador> ange85, fatti sotto allora.
<turntable> Carlin0 forse con chipset diverso
<ange85> cmq se mi volete aiutare vengo al dunque: non riesco a installare la mia stampante che è una Brother MFC-J650DW
<krabador> turntable, ti sto scrivendo da un pc con scheda che ha stesso chipset
<krabador> turntable, e 14.04 14.10 15.04 ci sono andate tutte
<krabador> ange85, stampa da windows
<cecchini> krabador, :D
<turntable> :|
<ange85> :-)
<Carlin0> ange85, scaricati i driver ? → http://support.brother.com/g/b/downloadtop.aspx?c=us&lang=en&prod=mfcj650dw_us_eu_as
<turntable> provo a mettere usb legacy
<turntable> vediamo...
<pacomi> io sto usando una versione di xubuntu ormai un po' vecchia, che per problemi di connessione non ho tenuto aggiornata. Ora se provo ad aprire il programma di aggiornamento software mi esce l'avviso che l'applicazione si è chiusa inaspettatamente,  e non so come fare per scaricare gli aggironamenti
<Carlin0> pacomi, che versione hai ?
<ange85> grazie carlin0, rpm o deb?
<Carlin0> ange85, deb
<krabador> ange85, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner/BrotherDriverTool
<krabador> ange85, scarica il driver install tool per ubuntu di brother
<ange85> poi come li installo ?
<cristian_c> !brother
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner/BrotherMultifunzione
<krabador> pacomi, scarica direttamente una iso aggiornata di xubuntu, e segui la guida di ripristino
<krabador> !ripristino | pacomi
<ubot-it> pacomi: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<krabador> pacomi, oppure puoi inserire i repositories end of life, che ti consentono di scaricare software allineato a quel periodo, dal software center
<ange85> krabador: facile vero ? :-)
<krabador> ma non aggiornamenti
<krabador> ange85, vuoi qualcuno che venga li a farlo per te
<krabador> ?
<krabador> scaricare qualcosa , in ubuntu, è la stessa cosa che scaricare per windows
<ange85> il problema è installarlo.
<krabador> ange85, che file ha scaricato?
<ange85> LPR printer driver (rpm package)
<cristian_c> non va bene
<krabador> allora credo proprio che non hai scaricato niente di quello che ti è stato chiesto
<krabador> ange85, ti sembra che si chiami driver install tool ?
<ange85> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner/BrotherMultifunzione
<ange85> me lo hanno dato
<ange85> gentilmente ovviamente
<pacomi> il software center mi dà lo stesso problema. Avevo pensato anche io di scaricare nuovamente il sistema e reinstallarlo, ma siccome ho una connessione con limite di traffico speravo ci fossero soluzioni alternative. Dove trovo l'indicazione della versione di sistema?
<cristian_c> ange85: sì, ma prima ti era stato indicayo un altro link
<ange85> quello in inglese?
<krabador> oh ange85 sei entrata a chiedere supporto, o segui, o fai come ti pare , fuori di qui , ok?
<turntable> ragazzi vi ringrazio ma evidentemente non c'e niente da fare
<turntable> ho disabilitato le usb3 la ieee e ho messo usb legacy, nada stesso errore
<cristian_c> krabador> ange85, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner/BrotherDriverTool
<cristian_c> <krabador> ange85, scarica il driver install tool per ubuntu di brother
<ange85> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner/BrotherDriverTool
<krabador> ange85, puoi rispondere, per favore?
<giacomo2> Anche per me penso non ci sia niente da fare, grazie a tutti per avere provato ad aiutarmi... buona serata
<krabador> giacomo2, prova 15.04
<krabador> giacomo2, e prova ad installare i driver catalyst
<ange85> krabador, ti ringrazio dell'aiuto ma i tuoi modi non mi piacciono, quindi faccio da solo.
<turntable> quasi quasi provo opensuse o linux mint, scusate la bestemmia
<krabador> turntable, la vita è tua
<krabador> !chat | turntable
<ubot-it> turntable: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<giacomo2> Proverò domani, grazie del consiglio
<turntable> piu che altro
<turntable> non vorrei rompervi più del dovuto :)
<krabador> ange85, se si chiede supporto, si segue, se non si segue, si mette solo in difficoltà chi lo fornisce, evadendo tra l'altro la policy di questa risorsa
<krabador> alludi che le cose non sono facili, quando fondamentalmente vai per i fatti tuoi. se è cosi' non sono le cose ad essere difficili, ma il tuo modo di fare.
<ange85> ho ricevuto diversi aiuti, non sapevo chi seguire
<ange85> e li ringrazio tutti
<krabador> turntable, hai comunque verificato le impostazioni acpi, della scheda?
<turntable> ho visto in power managment ma non c'era nulla riguardante acpi quindi non so
<ange85> eppoi cinsidera che io non sono bravo quanto te.
<krabador> ange85, non si deve essere esperti, per aprire un link e scaricare un software indicato
<ange85> ancora non capisco una ceppa dei comandi che devo scrivere ne tanto meno ho capito da dove si scarica stò tool.
<krabador> cose che potevano per esempio essere oggetto di domande
<krabador> ange85, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner/BrotherDriverTool
<krabador> e 3
<krabador> in un punto , c'è scritto "Nella seguente pagina selezionare il proprio modello di stampante dalla casella di ricerca oppure dalla finestra di ricerca per categoria."
<krabador> ange85, http://support.brother.com/g/b/downloadend.aspx?c=it&lang=it&prod=mfcj650dw_us_eu_as&os=128&dlid=dlf006893_000&flang=4&type3=625
<turntable> ragazzi sono un coglione
<krabador> che cosa non hai fatto?
<turntable> ehm
<turntable> dunque
<turntable> al pc ho collegato sia il monitor in dvi che la tv in hdmi, ovviamente io tentavo di installare  tramite il monitor...
<turntable> potete immaginare da soli il resto
<ange85> linux brprinter, è questo il tool?
<krabador> addio turntable , torna a trovarci
<turntable> :D
<krabador> ange85, linux-brprinter-installer-2.0.0-1.gz
<krabador> susu, che il download è uguale che su windows
<ange85> si
<ange85> linux-brprinter-installer-2.0
<ange85> come lo installo?
<ange85> se ci clicco sopra si apre un editor
<krabador> ange85, devi estrarlo
<krabador> ange85, tasto destro "estrai qui"
<krabador> apri poi il terminale
<ange85> fatto
<krabador> cd ~/Scaricati
<ange85> ce l'ho sulla lavagna
<krabador> sulla lavagna?
<ange85> ci sono
<ange85> scusami
<krabador> ange85, sudo apt-get -y install pastebinit
<ange85> ma sono sull'eeditor
<krabador> ange85, chiudi l'editor
<ange85> chiuso
<krabador> l'hai estratto o no?+
<ange85> si
<krabador> visto che t'è rimasto l'editor aperto
<ange85> sta in scrivania
<krabador> ange85, <krabador> ange85, sudo apt-get -y install pastebinit
<krabador> lsb_release -a | pastebinit
<krabador> incolla poi qui il link risultante
<ange85> azz, ha funzionato
<krabador> potresti gentilmente incollare qui il link ?
<ange85> che faccio ora?
<krabador> oh
<ange85> quale link?
<krabador> sveglia!!!
<krabador> <krabador> ange85, <krabador> ange85, sudo apt-get -y install pastebinit
<krabador> <krabador> lsb_release -a | pastebinit
<ange85> fatto
<ange85> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12742937/
<krabador> cd cd ~/Scrivania
<krabador> stop
<krabador> stop
<krabador> scusa
<krabador> ange85, cd ~/Scrivania
<krabador> ls -la | pastebinit
<ange85> ci sono
<krabador> ls -la | pastebinit
<krabador> e 2
<ange85> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12742973/
<ange85> devo scrivere 2 volte ls -la | pastebinit ??
<krabador> no
<ange85> allora va bene, l'ho fatto una sola volta
<ange85> che altro faccio ?
<krabador> ange85, sudo chmod +x linux-brprinter-installer-2.0.0-1
<krabador> oh, sei lento a mandare i risultati, ma veloce a chiedere?
<ange85> :-)
<ange85> angelo@angelo-System-Product-Name:~/Scrivania$ sudo chmod +x linux-brprinter-installer-2.0.0-1
<ange85> fatto
<krabador> ./linux-brprinter-installer-2.0.0-1
<ange85> mi dice questo marcato in rosso: Only root can perform this operation.
<krabador> sudo su
<krabador> ./linux-brprinter-installer-2.0.0-1
<ange85> prima sudo ?
<krabador> secondo te, ti si mandano le cose al contrario apposta?
<krabador> sudo su
<krabador> devi digitare proprio "sudo su"
<krabador> invio
<krabador> ./linux-brprinter-installer-2.0.0-1
<ange85> scusami non te la prendere, ma non sono ancora pratico
<ange85> Input model name ->
<krabador> linux, ha questa croce in italiano che il comando sudo, è inascoltabile
<ange85> ok.
<ange85> ora che faccio ?
<krabador> ange85, non lo so
<krabador> magari inserire il modello della stampante
<krabador> tu che dici ?
<ange85> ?
<ange85> :)
<krabador> o stai cercando di installare un cannone fotonico?
<ange85> dimmi tu, io non ne capisco
<ange85> allora metto: Brother MFC-J650DW
<ange85> giusto?
<krabador> ange85, solo il modello
<krabador> lascia stare brother
<krabador> che lo sanno
<krabador> visto che il tool è il loro...
<ange85> ok :-(
<ange85> Input model name ->MFC-J650DW
<krabador> invio
<ange85> You are going to install following packages.
<ange85>    mfcj650dwlpr-3.0.0-1.i386.deb
<ange85>    mfcj650dwcupswrapper-3.0.0-1.i386.deb
<ange85>    brscan4-0.4.3-1.amd64.deb
<ange85>    brscan-skey-0.2.4-1.amd64.deb
<krabador> oh, zerkalo , quanto tempo
<pacomi> krabador, dove trovo l'indicazione della versione di sistema?
<krabador> pacomi, lsb_release -a
<krabador> pacomi, da terminale
<ang58> finalmente
<ang58> dove stà il mio salvatore che lo voglio ringraziare
<krabador> non si puo' incollare in canale, un output lungo
<pacomi> grazie, è la 14.04
<krabador> ang58, per quello il bot ti ha kickato
<krabador> pacomi, beh, è supportata
<krabador> pacomi, figurati
<krabador> pacomi, sudo apt-get update
<ang58> sei grande krabador, ti ringrazio di cuore
<krabador> !pastebin | pacomi
<ubot-it> pacomi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> ang58, bene , prova un po' di volte, che di tanto in tanto, qualche documento, per una questione di tabelle caratteri, non viene stampato bene
<ang58> per adesso mi ha stampato la pagina di prova
<ang58> ed è già tanto
<ang58> pero quando sono caduto ho perso tutti i comandi che mi avevi dettato
<ang58> speriamo che quando mi serve aiuto ti ritrovo.
<f843d0> ang58: li trovi digitando history
<krabador> ang58, se hai finito di installare la stampante, non ti serviranno
<krabador> ma , come dice f843d0 , apri il terminale
<krabador> con la freccia in alto li rivedi
<ang58> non si sa mai, a me piace tanto formattare :-)
<pacomi> mi dice E: Operazione update non valisa
<krabador> quelli dati dopo aver digitato sudo su, li rivedi con sudo su, invio, freccia in alto
<krabador> ang58, quando impari un sistema, non lo farai molto spesso
<krabador> pacomi, fa il pastebin di tutto l'output del comando che ti ho dato
<krabador> !pastebin | pacomi
<ubot-it> pacomi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ang58> spero di impararlo presto perchè cominica a piacermi.
<krabador> !wiki | ang58
<ubot-it> ang58: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<krabador> !documentazione | ang58
<ubot-it> ang58: Documentazione ufficiale http://help.ubuntu-it.org - Documentazione della comunità http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione - Gruppo documentazione: pagina principale http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoDocumentazione
<pacomi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12743860/
<krabador> ma allora ang58 , non sei dell'85
<krabador> caro pacomi , vuoi confrontare quello che hai scritto
<krabador> con quello che ho scritto io?
<ang58> siete tutti molto disponibili, vi ringrazio di cuore.
<pacomi> dove ho sbagliato esattamente?
<ang58> quando mai, ho sbagliato a scrivere, come al solito, sono del 58
<ang58> e sono men.
<ang58> fà differenza ?
<ang58> spero di no ?
<krabador> nono, giustamente l'impatto con linux è maggiore
<krabador> se non si è proprio giovincelli come pacomi che non s'è accorto, e gliel'ha detto pure il comando, di aver scritto udpate, al posto di update
<ang58> :-)
<ang58> capita
<krabador> susu pacomi , copia e incolla
<pacomi> -.- disgrafia da tastiera... ci riprovo
<krabador> pacomi, se fai copia e incolla, non ti puoi sbagliare
<pacomi> download dei pacchetti partito...
<krabador> pacomi, fa il pastebin completo poi
<ang58> krabador: non è che scrivendo history ho poi rivisto tutti i comandi.
<krabador> hai mandato history , e invio
<krabador> molto bene
<ang58> si
<ang58> però lho mandato da qui: root@angelo-System-Product-Name:/home/angelo/Scrivania#
<pacomi> et voilà http://paste.ubuntu.com/12743960/
<krabador> ang58, allora hai potuto vedere solo quelli mandati dopo sudo su
<f843d0> ang58: in quel terminale sei root. Se fai exit torni utente. E con history vedrai la history dell'utente
<krabador> ecco
<ang58> ecco, mi mancava exit
<ang58> yesssssssssssss
<ang58> ci sono tutti
<krabador> pacomi, sudo apt-get -y install pastebinit
<krabador> sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade
<ang58> aspita
<ang58> Krabador: perchè mi ha dato i comandi di prima quando ho installato vlc e non questi dopo?
<krabador> ang58, se digiti sudo su , la history è separata
<ang58> quindi: sudo su e poi history
<krabador> si, per vedere quelli dopo
<pacomi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12744029/
<pacomi> ora sta scaricando gli aggiornamenti
<krabador> pacomi, mi sono sbagliato
<ang58> di quelli importanti mi da solo questo: ./linux-brprinter-installer-2.0.0-1
<krabador> sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<pacomi> ho inserito il secondo comando, sta scaricando gli aggiornamenti, quando finisce di copio tutto
<ang58> cmq non fà niente, tanto se mi trovo in difficolta sò che sei qui.
<krabador> pacomi, mi spieghi perchè non hai mandato sudo apt-get -y install pastebinit  ?
<krabador> pacomi, sonno?
<krabador> non ci sono sempre, ma ci sono spesso
<ang58> ok, cmq ti ringrazio dell grande aiuto che mi hai dato e ti auguro una buona notte.
<ang58> notte a tutti.
<krabador> grazie, anche a te
<pacomi> krabador, sì, sonno... pensavo di aver eseguito correttamente
<krabador> c
<krabador> copia ed incolla
<krabador> non ti sbagli
<pacomi> è quello che ho fatto... almeno credo
<krabador> pacomi, il copia incolla non sbaglia
<krabador> non salta parole
<krabador> comunque 251 pacchetti da aggiornare, praticamente è un anno che è stata spenta
<pacomi> solo da prima dell'estate... mi vuoi dire che parola ho saltato?
<krabador> sudo apt-get -y install pastebinit  , hai mandato sudo apt-get -y install
<pacomi> ah ok
<Eleonora> buonasera a tutti! scusate la domanda da novellina, ma come si fa il copia/incolla con lubuntu?
<krabador> Eleonora, https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Copia_e_incolla
<pacomi> krabador, ho finito l'aggiornamento, anche stavolta non ho aggiunto pastebinit, se vuoi qui c'è tutto l'output http://paste.ubuntu.com/12744448/
<Eleonora> grazie, oggi ho provato ctrl+c e ctrl+v dentro la finestra dei comandi ma non riuscivo a farlo funzionare, quindi credevo ci fosse un sistema differente, riproverò!
<krabador> dentro al terminale
<krabador> ctrl shift
<krabador> devi aggiungere
<krabador> pacomi, il sistema è aggiornato
<Eleonora> ok grazie!
<krabador> pacomi, riavvia, e vedi se hai ancora il problema che dicevi di avere. Se torni qui , detta delle condizioni, in modo che chi ti presta assistenza, sa che non farai o farai cose a modo tuo
<pacomi> non ho mica fatto apposta a digitare male o a non inserire i comandi completi, pensavo che "pastebinit" significava che volevi di nuovo tutto l'output del comando... comunque ora anche l'aggiornamento software e il software center si aprono senza problemi
<pr0xiam0> Sera a tutti !!
<krabador> !ciao | pr0xiam0
<ubot-it> pr0xiam0: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<krabador> pacomi, buon sistema
<pr0xiam0> Grazie mille e la prima volta che mi collego
<krabador> pacomi, nel dubbio, si chiede. Qui si forniscono linee di comando complete
<pacomi> ora lo so, per la prossima volta mi regolo. Grazie per la pazienza e la competenza! buonanotte!
<krabador> pr0xiam0, che si dice negli stati uniti ?
<krabador> pacomi, saluti
<pr0xiam0> Bhe tutto normale
<the_hobbit983> buonasera a tutti
<krabador> !ciao | the_hobbit983
<ubot-it> the_hobbit983: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<turntable> sbu
<turntable> non vi ho abbandonato
<turntable> quel giacomo poi ha risolto? :D
<the_hobbit983> avrei bisogno di un aiuto, dopo l'aggiornamento a win10 non riesco a mettere grub
<krabador> !chat | turntable
<ubot-it> turntable: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<turntable> sorry
<krabador> the_hobbit983, stai seguendo la guida di ripristino?
<krabador> the_hobbit983, win10 aggiurnato da win8 o 7 ?
<the_hobbit983> ho seguito diverse guide
<the_hobbit983> da win8
<the_hobbit983> con bootrepair su windows8 sono riuscito sempre a risolvere
<krabador> the_hobbit983, quelle ufficiali , non interessano questa risorsa, e predispongono a non ricevere assistenza
<the_hobbit983> con win10 niente
<krabador> hai uefi quindi
<the_hobbit983> si uefi
<turntable> the_hobbit983
<turntable> prova con easybcd?
<the_hobbit983> si
<krabador> turntable, per favore ...
<krabador> turntable, sei tornato per trollare?
<the_hobbit983> ho il log di bootrepair se puo essere utile
<turntable> no sono tornato per dare una mano, se qualcuno ha un problema non è detto che bisogna risolverlo sempre econ linux no?
<krabador> the_hobbit983, fa un pastebin del contenuto
<krabador> turntable, leggi il regolamento , prima di leggere iniziative
<krabador> *prendere
<turntable> ho letto il regolamento, non mi sembra ci sia scritto che non si possono consiglaire programmi windows
<the_hobbit983> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12713994/
<krabador> turntable, hai letto male
<krabador> the_hobbit983, le impostazion di boot uefi, come sono messe?
<the_hobbit983> non ho molte ozioni
<the_hobbit983> ho il secure boot disabilitato
<the_hobbit983> opzioni
<krabador> the_hobbit983, l'ordine di boot qual'è?
<the_hobbit983> usb, cd, hdd
<turntable> francamente proverei ad invertire
<krabador> the_hobbit983, metti hdd, a meno che non usi speso pendrive
<krabador> in ogni caso, cosa fa, parte direttamente a secco win10?
<the_hobbit983> si
<turntable> hai provato ad avviare ubuntu da pen drive (live) e a reinstallare grub?
<the_hobbit983> certo, ho approfittato anche per provare kubuntu quindi reinstallato tutto da 0
<the_hobbit983> se puo essere utile ho un sony vaio s15
<krabador> hai reinstallato da 0 dopo aver aggiornato a win10 ?
<the_hobbit983> si, avevo ubuntu e ho messo kubuntu
<turntable> molto strano, io ho appena installato ubuntu studio accanto a win10 e mi ha creato il menù automaticamente
<turntable> però io sto in legacy, forse è questa la diffferenza
<krabador> togli pure forse
<the_hobbit983> in legacy non mi parte nulla
<the_hobbit983> dovrei reinstallare tutto giusto?
<turntable> oltre a ciò devi anche rifare la tabella partizioni
<turntable> eliminare quelle gpt e ricrearle in mbr
<the_hobbit983> no no non posso farlo in questo momento
<youneverknow-> non deve rifare per forza le mbr
<youneverknow-> si puo' usare indifferentemente gpt con uefi o bios
<the_hobbit983> no ma non posso cancellare nulla adesso
<turntable> non credo, dice che in legacy non gli parte nulla
<youneverknow-> turntable,non è per le tabelle
<youneverknow-> non parte un'installazione fatta con uefi, se si setta legacy dopo
<turntable> giusto, però comunque è inutile, dice che non può formattare
<youneverknow-> turntable, è che hai detto una cazzata
<youneverknow-> semplicemente
<turntable> si questo si
<turntable> a dire il vero non proprio
<turntable> ma vabbè son dettagli
<the_hobbit983> ma perchè con windows 8 ho sempre risolto con bootrepair e con win10 no??
<the_hobbit983> c'è stata qualche modifica "pesante"?
<youneverknow-> turntable, hai detto una cazzata, gpt si puo' usare sia con bios che con uefi
<turntable> si ma il punto è che lui ha windows installato da uefi quindi gli avevo detto che oltre a formattare deve ricreare le partizioni
<turntable> ho detto mbr
<youneverknow-> the_hobbit983, http://askubuntu.com/questions/655011/windows-10-upgrade-kills-grub-and-boot-repair-doesnt-help
<turntable> ma può farlo anche in gpt, in ogni caso deve ricrearle
<youneverknow-> no, non deve ricrearle
<youneverknow-> ma che sei venuto a fare qui?
<turntable> niente cercavo un aiuto e nel mentre cercavo anche di dare una mano
<turntable> ma evidentemente vi piace prendre a pesci in faccia gli sconosciuti
<youneverknow-> youneverknow-, a te piace dare informazioni sbagliate
<youneverknow-> turntable, ^
<turntable> a parte che non era sbagliata, ma se ti fa stare meglio considerala tale
<youneverknow-> è un informazione sbagliata, con legacy si reinstalla, senza rifare partizioni
<youneverknow-> e senza cambiare tabella
<youneverknow-> quindi falla finita.
<the_hobbit983> youneverknow, di quella pagina avevo seguito solo la prima soluzione proposta
<the_hobbit983> ora vedo le altre
<turntable> posso capire che siete esperti di linux ma con windows evidentemente siete scarsi
<turntable> vatti a leggere la documentazione microsoft, se hai partizioni fatte con uefi per instalalre win10 bisogna ricrearle anche se poi le fai gpt
<youneverknow-> turntable, windows non è argomento di questo canale
<turntable> hai ragione, ma the_hobbit983 aveva chiesto se per risolvere doveva reinstallare anche win e gli ho risposto
<turntable> non facciamone un caso di stato, aiutiamo l'amico
<effebi70> ciao
<effebi70> ho un problema con install di ubuntu
<effebi70> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<turntable> chiedi e ti sarà risposto
#ubuntu-it 2015-10-11
<krabador> 45rpm
<Turntable> sono i migliori, sopratutto quelli da 12"
<Turntable> :)
<krabador> assolutamente
<Turntable> alla fine cmq ho in parte risolto
<Turntable> per bootare il sistema devo spuntare nomodeset e nolapic, il problema è che poi non funge niente
<krabador> che problema avevi
<krabador> beh, una volta bootato, installa il catalyst
<Turntable> non riuscivo a bootare ubuntu se ricordi, si bloccava subito dopo il boot
<krabador> si
<krabador> nomodeset è facile che serva con , diverse ati
<Turntable> il punto è che dal live non funziona ne l'audio ne l'ethernet, dici che installando si risolve'
<krabador> Turntable, devi disabilitare iommu
<krabador> da bios
<Turntable> ah ecco, quello infatti è su enable
<krabador> una pippa del chipset 9xx di amd, con linux
<Turntable> provo, se funziona installo il sistema e poi il catalyst
<krabador> con iommu off va
<krabador> !ciao | luxyano
<ubot-it> luxyano: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<luxyano> ciao a tutti
<krabador> 78rpm
<turntable> per quelli ci vuole una puntina diversa :)
<turntable> comunque ho provato a disabilitare iommu ma comunque non va ne l'audio ne l'ethernet
<krabador> con iommu disabled deve andare.
<turntable> purtroppo no :( la ethenet all'avvio non va proprio, se configuro gli ip manualmente mi dice connect ma il browser rimane all'infinito su connessione in corso...
<turntable> connected*
<turntable> vedo che un bel po di gente ha questo problema con la mia mobo :/
<krabador> ho una macchina con 970 una macchina con 990 , e vanno alla grande
<turntable> evidentemente è un problema relativo alla mia mobo, se cerchi su google "ubuntu 15.04 gigabyte 990" escono un bel po' di thread con problemi all'ethernet
<krabador> si, con iommu abilitato
<krabador> turntable, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2292025
<krabador> disabilita iommu, e GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="iommu=soft"
<krabador> in grub
<turntable> mmmm
<krabador> puoi mettere iommu=soft , in boot della usb o dvd , premendo e
<turntable> posso scriverlo nella riga di comando del boot menù?
<turntable> ah ok
<Turntable> Finalmente qualcosa che funziona!
<Turntable> Funziona anche l'audiooooo
<Turntable> :*
<krabador> non ci credevi
<krabador> andava richiamato come parametro
<krabador> now, no excuses.
<Turntable> Non è che non ci credevo ma ne ho provate tante da oggi è finalmente funziona
<Turntable> Ora posso installarlo :D
<larku> Hey all - if an Italian was to search for a 'pool, billiards, 8 ball, snooker' game would the be more likely to search for snooker or Palla8 ?
<krabador> larku, please enter #ubuntu-it-chat
<Turntable> Ecco un altro problema, quando premo su installa accanto mi rileva soltanto l'Hard disk meccanico e non l'ssd
<krabador> apri gparted, e vedi come sta messo
<Turntable> http://s16.postimg.org/szunvodxx/TMPDOODLE1444528519542.jpg
<krabador> Turntable, il menu a tendina a destra
<krabador> quanti devices riporta?
<Turntable> 5
<krabador> e quanti ne hai attaccati?
<Turntable> 3 hdd meccanici 1 ssd e la pendrive da cui ho avviato Linux
<krabador> e allora, viene rilevato
<Turntable> Viene rilevato dev sdc
<krabador> il disco ssd , contiene sistemi?
<Turntable> Si win10
<Turntable> Adesso faccio lo screen
<krabador> Turntable, crea una partizione a mano in gparted, poi la richiami con "altro"
<Turntable> Dovrei farne due una per il sistema e una swap, no?
<krabador> setti "file system ext4 con journaling"
<krabador> punto di mount  /
<krabador> Turntable, quanta ram hai?
<Turntable> 8gb
<krabador> allora non serve
<Turntable> (y)
<krabador> a meno che non ti interessa l'ibernazione
<Turntable> Ok
<Turntable> Mmm no non la uso mai
<krabador> allora niente swap
<krabador> sarebbe consigliabile fare una partizione da 20/30 gb per la root
<krabador> e la home separata
<Turntable> Primary partition o extended?
<krabador> se hai gpt tutte primarie
<Turntable> No mbt
<krabador> non ha senso chiedere
<Turntable> Mbr
<krabador> allora non devi superare 4 primarie
<krabador> quante ce ne sono di partizioni in ssd?
<Turntable> 3
<krabador> esclusa quella che stai facendo?
<Turntable> Si quella che sto creando è la quarta
<krabador> allora estesa
<krabador> quanto è grande questo ssd?
<Turntable> 256
<Turntable> di cui 128 occupati
<krabador> allora la home falla nel disco meccanico
<krabador> nel ssd fai solo la root
<krabador> se no, devi fare un'estesa, in cui dentro puoi fare altre partizioni
<krabador> e ci fai la root e la home
<krabador> solo che in 256 gb non so quanto senso abbia, visto che c'è anche win10
<Turntable> Comunque se metto extended partition poi non mi fa selezionare il file system, mette in automatico extended
<krabador> se non fai la home separata, verrà fatta dentro la root
<krabador> Turntable, infatti non ha filesystem
<krabador> ma hai esperienza di partizionamento mbr?
<Turntable> Con Windows si con Linux non tanto
<krabador> Turntable, e non sai che la estesa è un contenitore di partizioni?
<krabador> non è questione di windows e linux
<krabador> crei la estesa ed all'interno devi creare le partizioni
<krabador> se fai solo la root, non hai intenzione di fare la home separata, falla primaria
<Turntable> Francamente non ho mai avuto la necessità di crearla quindi non lo sapevo
<krabador> quindi "non ho esperienza di partizionamento"
<krabador> non piu' di tanto
<Turntable> Esperienza base
<Turntable> Molti anni fa installai suse 9.3 in dual boot con xp. Ma ho dimenticato tutto
<krabador> se fai la home separata, falla nel disco meccanico, se no, fa una sola primaria che sarà root ed home, ma ti si riempirà presto , se la fai di 20/30, e se la usi
<krabador> se fai la home sepata, va richiamata anch'essa in "altro"
<krabador> file system ext4 con journaling
<krabador> punto di mount  /
<krabador> queste 2 cose, una volta selezionato "altro"
<Turntable> Per ora ho fatto una partizione da 45gb in cui metterò tutto anche perché voglio tenere Linux snello visto che lo userò principalmente ad uso audio
<krabador> le selezioni cliccando su un tasto "cambia" in basso a sinistra, della lista di partizione
<krabador> con la partizione selezionata
<krabador> Turntable, è tardi, addio.
<Turntable> Ok sta installando
<Turntable> Speriamo bene
<krabador> Turntable: il disco in cui installare il bootloader deve essere il disco che parte per primo in boot
<krabador> nella schermata dopo "altro" è possibile selezionare la destinazione dell'installazione del bootloader
<krabador> e deve essere disco, non partizione
<krabador> Turntable:
<krabador> Turntable:
<Turntable> Mi sa che prima di riavviare mi conviene rifare tutto da capo
<krabador> se hai domande, è l'ultimo momento utile
<krabador> puoi anche annulare la procedura
<krabador> e reiniziarla , sempre dalla stessa sessione
<Turntable> Per il momento no, ho selezionato solo la partizione crreara e poi ho fatto avanti così come lo installa il bootloader?
<krabador> ma sei in installazione o in gparted?
<Turntable> È appena finita l'installazione
<krabador> allora rifalla
<krabador> con SSD e 2 dischi meccanici, considerando che l'ssd era /deve/sdc
<krabador> il default può non essere stato giusto
<krabador> Turntable: puoi installare. GRUB a mano
<krabador> seguendo la guida di ripristino
<Turntable> No l'ssd è sda, sdc era il meccanico più grande
<krabador> e allora fai confusione quando rispondi
<krabador> !ripristino | Turntable
<ubot-it> Turntable: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<Turntable> Ti avevo inviato la foto con le partizioni dell'ssd ed era sda
<krabador> segui la guida di ripristino , ricordandoti di indicare
<krabador> il disco che parte per primo
<Turntable> Ah prima di installare  in basso dove dice  device per l'installazione del bootloader ho mmesso l'ssd
<Turntable> Quindi dovrei stare apposto
<krabador> e quando ti ricordi di dirlo?
<krabador> domani?
<Turntable> Me ne sono accorto adesso che sono tornato nella finestra altro
<krabador> sei un troll
<krabador> addio di nuovo
<lory1996> giorno
<lory1996> volevo sapere a che cosa serve ubuntu server?
<lory1996> grazieper le risposte
<lory1996> ...
<ExPBoy> lory1996, sai cosa è un server?
<nicky> buon giorno
<nicky> ho un problema con questa scheda 03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02)
<ExPBoy> la versione server di ubuntu serve a gestire appunto un server
<nicky> ho incollato per il modello scheda wifi
<nicky> mi da problemi si sconnette continuamente
<nicky> come posso risolvere il problema ?
<ExPBoy> nicky, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=820297
<frindegenius> Salve Ragazzi, ho installato sul mio pc la versione 15.04 di Ubuntu. Come devo fare per passare alla 15.10? Si può direttamente dal sistema o devo reinstallare ?
<frindegenius> Grazie
<Carlin0> frindegenius, la 15.10 non è ancora uscita , è in fase dis viluppo
<Carlin0> frindegenius, la 15.10 non è ancora uscita , è in fase di sviluppo
<frindegenius> si lo so, dicevo in seguito quando sarà rilasciata. Come dovrò fare?
<Carlin0> quando sarà ora sul wiki si troveranno le note di rilascio
<frindegenius> Grazie mile:)
<krabador> qualcuno ha un accendino ?
<Giordano> Salve
<Giordano> Ho un PC vecchio ieri ho provato a installare lugubri cambiando impostazioni del bios impostando come boot principale uso
<Giordano> Usb
<Giordano> Ma non mi lancia l installazione, provando a lanciare l ISO e far partire l installazione diretta,
<Giordano> Direttamente dalle unità virtuale mi dice che ci vogliono 36 ore é possibile?
<Giordano> Devo masterizzare per forza l ISO?
<krabador> Giordano, lugubri?
<KENKEN66> SALVE
<krabador> !ciao | KENKEN66
<ubot-it> KENKEN66: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<KENKEN66> ciao..vorrei installare ubuntu su un lenovo x200t e vorrei chiedere se la penna wacom viene riconosciuta direttamente o devo poi scaricare i driver a parte..grazie
<krabador> KENKEN66, carica ubuntu che vuoi installare in live
<krabador> prova la tua penna wacom
<krabador> direttamente
<KENKEN66> ho provato con la kubuntu 15 live ma non funzionava
<krabador> KENKEN66, lasciala perdere kubuntu 15.04 che kde 5 da solo problemi, al momento
<krabador> KENKEN66, entra in live, con ubuntu/xubuntu/lubuntu, attaccati ad un cavo lan, entra qui ,e chiedi a riguardo della wacom
<krabador> di cui, se indicassi il modello preciso, non sarebbe male
<KENKEN66> è un lenovo x200t..
<krabador> non credo che tu abbia capito
<roby8922> ciao a tutti
<roby8922> sono un principiante, qualcuno che mi aiuta?
<accendino> ciao kabrador :D
<Carlin0> dove lo vedi krabador ?
<cristian_c> lol
<akenobis> #join ubuntu-it-chat
<accendino> Carlin0 ciao
<MICPIS> ciao a tutti
<MICPIS> sto provando ad installare per la prima volta ubuntu.
<MICPIS> sono riuscito ad arrivare alla pagina di login ma va in loop
<MICPIS> qualcuno mi puo aiutare
<MICPIS> grazie
<MICPIS> ciao a tutti
<MICPIS> sto provando ad installare per la prima volta ubuntu.
<MICPIS> sono riuscito ad arrivare alla pagina di login ma va in loop
<MICPIS> qualcuno mi puo aiutare
<MICPIS> grazie
<ange58> buona domenica a tutti.
<akis24> !ciao | ange58
<ubot-it> ange58: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<ange58> mi servirebbe un aiutino
<ange58> vorrei istallare Kies3 della samsung su ubuntu
<ange58> ho scaricato il programma appena finito il download è partito per l'istallazione ma a un certo punto mi ha chiamato un errore.
<akis24> ange58: non diamo supporto a programmi al di fuori di quelli ufficiali prova a chiedere su #ubuntu-it-chat
<ange58> ok, grazie lo stesso.
<mat83> Qualcuno sa come far funzionare gli emulatori per nes e snes su ubuntu 14.04?
<akis24> !chat | mat83
<ubot-it> mat83: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<akis24> !bsnes | mat83
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'bsnes'
<gigirock> mah direi che siamo sul 'bordo' per parlare di emulatori
<gigirock> dovo vi bannano e piangete
<Freis> Salve
<bioparco> salve
<bioparco> aiuto update-grub mi si blocca a Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.bin
<cristian_c> !italiano | bioparco
<ubot-it> bioparco: scrivere in maniera corretta facilita la lettura dei messaggi: frasi contenenti abbreviazioni, spesso chiare soltanto a chi le scrive, sono di difficile interpretazione. Ti invitiamo pertanto a non usarle. Vedi http://tinyurl.com/35d9kcn
<Pier> -ciao a tutti
<bioparco> mi si blocca non è italiano?
<bioparco> ho bisogno di una mano, update-grub si interrompe alla seguente riga di comando : Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.bin
<cristian_c> bioparco: spiega esattamente qual è il problema
<cristian_c> che ubuntu usi?
<bioparco> ubuntu studio 15.04
<cristian_c> mmmmm
<cristian_c> bioparco: quando hai installato?
<bioparco> ieri sera
<bioparco> prima funzionava poi ho fatto un paio di operazioni e si blocca li
<pier95> sto creando una condivisione file con samba server, come si fa a mettere l'autenticazione nome utente e password?
<cristian_c> bioparco: in live e durante l'installazione era tutto a posto?
<cristian_c> bioparco: quali operazioni?
<bioparco> si si era tutto ok, anche dopo l'installazione ho fatto più volte update-grub e andava a buon fine
<cristian_c> !samba | pier95
<ubot-it> pier95: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<bioparco> le operazioni sono : 1) ho installato i driver catalyst 2) ho rimosso nomodeset da grub
<cristian_c> pier95: ma c'è anche la gui
<cristian_c> !info system-config-samba
<ubot-it> system-config-samba (source: system-config-samba): GUI for managing samba shares and users. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.63-0ubuntu6 (vivid), package size 259 kB, installed size 4502 kB
<cristian_c> bioparco: che pc è?
<bioparco> cristian_c: http://i.imgur.com/9tXljMR.png
<bioparco> amd fx 8320 , radeon r9 290, 8gb ram
<cristian_c> bioparco: da quanti minuti è così?
<bioparco> una decina
<bioparco> prima lo completava in un meno di 30 secondi
<Carlin0> bioparco, ma dai repo o dal sito i driver ?
<bioparco> Carlin0: veramente sono andato su driver aggiuntivi e ho abilitato il driver fglrx
<f843d0> bioparco: quindi repo
<bioparco> esatto
<bioparco> è ancora fermo...
<cristian_c> bioparco: forse si è piantato, apri un terminale e digita top
<bioparco> chiudo il terminale in esecuzione?
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> in un altro terminale
<bioparco> http://i.imgur.com/6Cundue.png
<cristian_c> bioparco: perché hai dato update-grub?
<bioparco> perchè ho rimosso nomodeset da grub,
<cristian_c> bioparco: puoi interrompere l'update con ctrl+c
<bioparco> ok
<Vitax> salve, ho un problema, su un vecchio pc che prima aveva vista, ho tolto harddisk e masso uno formattato
<pier95> cristian_c: sono un po' nabbo, ho provato a seguire uella guida ma non ci ho capito molto
<cristian_c> Vitax: l'hai sostituito?
<bioparco> fatto, mi ha dato due errori
<f843d0> pier95: nella guida ti dice in sostanza di usare smbpasswd
<Vitax> ora voglio mettere ubuntu ma non lo legge ne su usb ne su dvd
<cristian_c> pier95: hai installato la gui?
<f843d0> pier95: (se non vuoi procedere con l'intefaccia grafica)
<cristian_c> bioparco: posta pure lo screenshot
<cristian_c> Vitax: l'hai sostituito?
<bioparco> http://i.imgur.com/LhvJQjS.png
<Vitax> no devo installare anche la guida?
<cristian_c> Vitax: parlo dell'hard disk
<Vitax> si sostituito l harddisk e il bios me lo riconosce tranquillamente
<pier95> cristian_c: che gui dovrei installare?
<cristian_c> pier95: te l'ho mostrato prima
<cristian_c> !info system-config-samba
<ubot-it> system-config-samba (source: system-config-samba): GUI for managing samba shares and users. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.63-0ubuntu6 (vivid), package size 259 kB, installed size 4502 kB
<cristian_c> bioparco: ridai l'update-grub
<pier95> cristian_c: ok installata
<cristian_c> Vitax: 'non lo legge' <- come l'hai preparata la live?
<f843d0> Vitax: quando dici che "non lo legge", cosa accade? Ti dice No Bootable medium found?
<Vitax> in iso
<cristian_c> pier95: dovrebbe risultarti più semplice l'inserimento dei dati
<bioparco> dovresti quantomeno copiarla con qualcosa come universal usb installer o rufus
<bioparco> cristian_c: bloccato ancora
<Vitax> ok quindi sbaglio la masterizzazione
<bioparco> sbagli il processo di copia su usb
<pier95> cristian_c: ma sempre dal file /etc/samba/smb.conf devo impostarlo?
<bioparco> se metti la iso nuda e cruda non partirà mai
<krabador> pier delle vigne
<Vitax> ok
<krabador> !iso
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<krabador> a chi serve.
<bioparco> cristian_c: provo a rimettere nomodeset in grub?
<cristian_c> bioparco: è molto molto molto strano
<cristian_c> bioparco: sempre nello stesso punto?
<Vitax> universal usb  è un programma?
<bioparco> si è bloccato sempre allo stesso punto si
<bioparco> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<bioparco> universal usb installer è un software, cercalo su google ti esce come primo risultato
<Vitax> grazie mille della dritta
<pier95> cristian_c: ma sempre dal file /etc/samba/smb.conf devo impostarlo?
<Vitax> provo subito ciao
<bioparco> ciao
<bioparco> cristian_c: ecco il mio grub http://i.imgur.com/fNwTrih.png
<cristian_c> pier95: dalla gui
<bioparco> dove dice nolapic prima c'era anche nomodeset, l'ho semplicemente cancellato e salvato
<cristian_c> iommu=soft?
<cristian_c> nolapic?
<bioparco> iommu soft devo metterlo altrimenti non funziona l'audio e la lan, nolapic devo metterlo altrimenti il sistema non boota proprio
<krabador> bioparco, sei turntable?
<bioparco> beh si sono io
<cristian_c> fx8320
<bioparco> fx 8320 chipset amd 990fx
<cristian_c> la scheda madre qual'è?
<krabador> che problemi hai?
<cristian_c> ok
<krabador> iommu off, e iommu=soft in grub
<pier95> cristian_c: praticamente cliccando con il destro sulla cartella e andando a dire "condivisione rete locle"?
<bioparco> iommu è gia su off, se vedi lo screen c'e gia iommu soft in grub ma adesso il problema è un altro
<bioparco> ovvero se do update-grub si ferma qui http://i.imgur.com/LhvJQjS.png
<cristian_c> pier95: ma l'hai installata la gui?
<pier95> cristian_c: gli ho dato sudo apt-get install system-config-samba
<cristian_c> e poi?
<cristian_c> l'hai aperto?
<pier95> come lo apro?
<krabador> bioparco, con ssd osprober da qualche problema
<cristian_c> pier95: hai unity?
<pier95> mmm no non credo
<pier95> cosa sarebbe?
<bioparco> krabador: ma se riavvio adesso mi appare grub, almeno con ubuntu?
<cristian_c> !unity | pier95
<ubot-it> pier95: Unity è la UI di default da Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity è una shell per GNOME. Vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Unity Guida uso e Configurazione: https://help.ubuntu.com/13.10/ubuntu-help/index.html  Per una esperienza simil-GNOME 2, vedi !notunity
<pier95> cristian_c: io ho ubuntu 15.04
<cristian_c> pier95: apri la dash
<cristian_c> pier95: e digita samba nel campo di ricerca
<pier95> non mi esce nessun programma, solo file e cartelle
<cristian_c> pier95: ma sicuro di aver aperto la dash?
<bioparco> cristian_c: scusa se riavvio mi appare il boot menù?
<cristian_c> bioparco: ma con nomodeset il sistema si avviava?
<bioparco> si
<pier95> scusa cosa intendi per dash? non è l'icona in alto a sinistra dove si cercano i programmi e file?
<cristian_c> anche con i catalyst?
<cristian_c> pier95: sì
<bioparco> con catalyst + nomodeset si avviava
<bioparco> senza non ho provato perchè come vedi si blocca update grub
<cristian_c> bioparco: ok, e qual'era il problema?
<cristian_c> con nomodeset
<f843d0> pier95: altrimenti prova con sudo system-config-samba da terminale
<cristian_c> qual era
<bioparco> che non mi riconosceva tutte le risoluzioni
<bioparco> e neanche il secondo monitor
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> bioparco: hai un ssd, quindi?
<bioparco> si
<cristian_c> bioparco: che modello?
<bioparco> samsung 840 pro 256gb
<pier95> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<pier95> cristian_c: https://imgur.com/5VT4CpG
<cristian_c> allora
<cristian_c> bioparco: una cosa potresti provarla
<cristian_c> ovvero
<cristian_c> bioparco: provare a riconfigurare il pacchetto del grub
<bioparco> sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc ?
<cristian_c> bioparco: sì
<bioparco> provo
<cristian_c> !paste | bioparco
<ubot-it> bioparco: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<f843d0> pier95: 18:08 < f843d0> pier95: altrimenti prova con sudo system-config-samba da terminale
<cristian_c> pier95: provato quanto suggerito fa f843d0 ?
<cristian_c> da
<bioparco> risultato : http://paste.ubuntu.com/12753060/
<cristian_c> bioparco: si è bloccato?
<bioparco> si
<cristian_c> bioparco: hai filesystem ext2?
<bioparco> no ext4 sulla partizione linux e ntfs su quella win
<cristian_c> bioparco: sudo fdisk -l
<cristian_c> dopo aver premuto ctrl+c
<pier95> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> bioparco: e immagino tu abbia bios uefi
<pier95> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12753125/
<bioparco> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12753136/
<cristian_c> pier95: digita: system-config-samba
<pier95> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12753171/
<bioparco> pier95:  mi sa che devi dare sudo prima di system-config-samba
<f843d0> bioparco: ci ha gia` provato prima
<bioparco> ok
<cristian_c> pier95: sudo apt-get update
<cristian_c> bioparco: prova a riavviare, come hai detto
<cristian_c> bioparco: ma se non va
<pier95> E: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto update
<cristian_c> bioparco: considera l'utilizzo di boot-repair
<bioparco> provo, speriamo bene
<cristian_c> !paste | pier95
<ubot-it> pier95: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> !bootrepair | bioparco
<ubot-it> bioparco: Boot-Repair è uno strumento grafico per ripristinare l'accesso ad Ubuntu ed altri sistemi operativi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BootRepair
<pier95> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12753242/
<f843d0> pier95: non sudo apt-get install update...
<f843d0> pier95: bensi`, sudo apt-get update
<cristian_c> pier95: e dove l'hai letto install?
<cristian_c> non ti si è dato quel comando
<bioparco> funziona, e stranamente ci sono anche le partizioni con cui si bloccava
<bioparco> è anche aggiornato vistoe premendo E non c'e nomodeset
<pier95> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12753265/
<pier95> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12753265/
<cristian_c> bioparco: effettivamente è bizzarro
<cristian_c> bioparco: anche perché non ho trovato relazioni tra ssd e aggiornamento grub, googlando
<bioparco> ma non credo sia li il problema, perchè ieri sera ho dato update-grub più volte ed è sempre andato a buon fine
<bioparco> è da quando ho installato i catalyst che rompe...
<cristian_c> W: Impossibile recuperare http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/vivid-updates/main/binary-amd64/Packages  Somma hash non corrispondente W: Impossibile recuperare http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/vivid-updates/main/binary-i386/Packages  Somma hash non corrispondente E: Impossibile scaricare alcuni file di indice: saranno ignorati o verranno usati quelli vecchi
<cristian_c> bioparco: l'avevi dato dopo aver inserito nomodeset?
<bioparco> dopo averlo tolto
<bioparco> sto aggiornando i catalyst
<mat83> forse non si può parlare di emulatori qui ma domando cmq: qualcuno sa se si può usare un joypad della ps3 e associarlo ad un emulatore?
<cristian_c> bioparco: beh, comunque non hai subito danni all'atto pratico
<bioparco> mat83
<bioparco> se hai un dongle bluetooth certo che puoi
<cristian_c> bioparco: ma hai detto che ieri update grub andava bene
<bioparco> si infatti ieri sera l'ho fatto più volte e  andava benissimo
<mat83> dongle bluetooth? ora cerco
<cristian_c> bioparco: e perché l'hai usato, ieri?
<cristian_c> digitato
<bioparco> per aggiungere iommu=soft a grub altrimenti non mi rilevava la lan e la scheda audio
<cristian_c> mat83: ma ce il bluetooth il tuo pc?
<cristian_c> bioparco: ok
<bioparco> ho aggiornato i driver riavvio e provo
<cristian_c> !apt
<ubot-it> apt-get is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Apt
<cristian_c> pier95: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Aggiornamenti/RisoluzioneProblemi
<cristian_c> pier95: in particolare: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Aggiornamenti/RisoluzioneProblemi#Somma_hash_non_corrispondente
<mat83> PS perchè servirebbe il bluetooth?
<cristian_c> mat83: ma ce il'ha l bluetooth il tuo pc?
<mat83> certo
<cristian_c> <mat83> forse non si può parlare di emulatori qui ma domando cmq: qualcuno sa se si può usare un joypad della ps3 e associarlo ad un emulatore?
<mat83> è un vaio di mezza età diciamo :)
<cristian_c> mat83: il joypad è bluetooth
<cristian_c> ?
<mat83> quello della ps3 ha il cavo usb ed è eventualmente anche bluetooth, con la console
<cristian_c> mat83: e vuoi usarlo col cavo?
<mat83> è indifferente... mi basta usarlo intanto.. poi non pongo limiti alla provvidenza
<bioparco> incredibile
<mat83> ma tra i programmi di ubuntu mettendo ps3 non esce nulla per cui domando agli esperti
<bioparco> ho aggiornato i catalyst, ho riavviato, ho dato update-grub ed è andato a buon fine
<cristian_c> mat83: una cosa se il joypad è riconosciuto dal sistema, un'altra è il supporto ai joypad da parte dell'emulatore
<cristian_c> bioparco: ok
<mat83> sono due passaggi risolvibili?
<cristian_c> mat83: il primo dovrebbe
<cristian_c> mat83: per il secondo:
<f843d0> cristian_c: il secondo anche, tipo con joy2key
<cristian_c> !chat | mat83
<ubot-it> mat83: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<bioparco> mat83: http://askubuntu.com/questions/409761/how-do-i-use-a-ps3-sixaxis-controller-with-ubuntu-to-control-games
<cristian_c> f843d0: non son riuscito a farlo funzionare, ma non credo sia nei repo
<cristian_c> !info joy2key
<ubot-it> joy2key (source: joy2key): Translate joystick movements into equivalent keystrokes. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.3-1 (vivid), package size 22 kB, installed size 92 kB
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> mat83: comunque devi prima calibrare il joypad
<cristian_c> e nel software c'è un programma apposito
<cristian_c> !joystick
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'joystick'
<cristian_c> pier95: hai letto?
<pier95> cristian_c: sto cambiando server
<bioparco> cristian_c: si possono chiedere consigli su un software?
<cristian_c> pier95: non hai fatto quanto suggerito nel wiki?
<cristian_c> bioparco: dipende dalla richiesta
<bioparco> volevo solo sapere se esiste un software che permette di ingrandire l oschermo di ubuntu
<cristian_c> bioparco: sì
<pier95> cristian_c: si ma continuava a dare errore, allora come consigliato li ho cambiato server
<pier95> adesso funziona
<cristian_c> bioparco: vedi la guida wiki sull'accessibilità
<cristian_c> anche se non è aggiornata
<cristian_c> !accessibilità
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'accessibilit\xc3\xa0'
<cristian_c> pier95: ok
<cristian_c> bioparco: occhio al lettore di schermo, ci possono essere problemi per disattivsrlo
<cristian_c> ah, scusa, ingranditore
<cristian_c> bioparco: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/TecnologieAssistive
<pier95> cristian_c:  anzi no, non va di nuovo più
<pier95> provo a riavviare il pc
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> mat83: l'hai installato lo strumento di calibrazione?
<bioparco> ehm scusate sto cercando di installare skype ma il software center mi dice "impossibile installare libc6:i386"
<fabio> ciao ho problemi con lubuntu
<maxdbat> Salve, ho un problema con l'aggiornamento : Scaricamento delle informazioni del repository non riuscito - Controllare la propria connessione ad internet
<maxdbat> Ciao a tutti, Vi chiedo qui un aiuto poichè da un po' non funziona piu correttamente il software di aggiornamento sul mio ubuntu 14.10. Ogni volta un messaggio dice: Problema aggiornamento : Scaricamento delle informazioni del repository non riuscito - Controllare la propria connessione ad internet
<maxdbat> Ovviamente ho verificato la connessione e funziona benissimo.. Ho anche provato i comandi da terminale "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" ma senza successo.. Il codice sorgente è gia impostato su quello principale
<maxdbat> Ho la sensazione che il problema sia nato da quando ho provato ad installare "note (notes-app)" dall'ubuntu software manager riscontrando un problema non meglio identificato. Al momento infatti ho un'icona in bianco di quest'applicazione nella lista delle app; che non riesco ne a togliere ne a risolvere, anche perchè al momento ogni tentativo di in
<maxdbat> stallazione di app dal software center o da terminale mi riposta il messaggio: usa questa sorgente!! volevo tentare la rimozione di "note (notes-app)" tramite synaptic, ma non riesco appunto a scaricarlo..
<maxdbat> Questo è l'output di sudo apt-get update: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12752518/ e questo di sudo apt-get upgrade, con le azioni svolte e da ultimo ancora sudo apt-get update: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12752654/
<dario80> ciao a tutti, ho appena installato ubuntu 15 e mi sono acconto che non legge il mio hard disk esterno
<dario80> è formattato in exfat
<dario80> qualcuno può aiutami?
<cristian_c> allora
<cristian_c> potrebbero esserci problemi specificamente con exfat
<cristian_c> se non è installato il pacchetto che fornisce il supporto
<dario80> capisco, come faccio a installare il pacchetto?
<dario80> ho provato a scrivere delle stringhe sul terminale guardando in qualche forum, ma non ha funzionato
<cristian_c> dario80: sudo apt-get install exfat-fuse exfat-utils
<cristian_c> dario80: 'delle stringhe sul terminale'
<cristian_c> quali stringhe?
<dario80> sta scaricando i pacchetti
<dario80> provo a vedere se funziona
<dario80> lo apre
<dario80> grazie
<dario80> posso anche scrivere o solo in lettura?
<cristian_c> mmmm, c'era una tabella
<cristian_c> mi pare in gparted
<Wender> buona sera e buona domenica a tutti
<cristian_c> che mostra il supporto realtime ai filesystem, sul tuo sistema
<Guest55106> ho deu problemini che non so come risolvere con il programma transmission, il primo è che non riesco ad farlo partire automaticamente all'avvio, come si fa?
<cristian_c> Guest55106: ricordo fosse stato già chiesto in questi giorni
<Wender001> cristian_c: non l'ho chiesto io
<dario80> grazie, adesso mi legge tutti gli hard disk
<cristian_c> dario80: ottimo
<Wender001> c'è un modo per cercare quella risposta?
<cristian_c> Wender001: sì, ma quale ubuntu utilizzi?
<Wender001> 15.04 64bit
<cristian_c> Wender001: unity?
<Wender001> cristian_c: si
<cristian_c> !avvioautomatico
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'avvioautomatico'
<cristian_c> !autostart
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'autostart'
<Wender001> ho provato da terminale a dare  which -a "nome programma" ma non funziona
<cristian_c> Wender001: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/AvvioAutomatico
<cristian_c> Wender001: posta su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | Wender001
<ubot-it> Wender001: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Wender001> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12757138/
<Wender001> semplicemente non esce nulla, strano perché se ad esempio metto VLC mi esce il suo percorso, così come per gli altri rogrammi
<cristian_c> Wender001: e il -a da dove l'hai tirato fuori?
<cristian_c> !info transmission-gtk
<ubot-it> transmission-gtk (source: transmission): lightweight BitTorrent client (GTK+ interface). In component main, is optional. Version 2.84-0.2ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 344 kB, installed size 1052 kB
<Wender001> ah ecco, è transmission-gtk
<Wender001> cristian_c: grazie mille
<cristian_c> di niente
<Wender001> altro problema con transmission è che se avvio il pc e lo faccio partire subito mi da "accesso negato" alla cartella dove deve salvare i file, questa scartella si trova in un raid d'archivio non facente parte del hd principale dove gira ubuntu
<Wender001> da quanto ho capito il problema è che questo raid non si monta automaticamente all'avvio, c'è un modo per capire se effettivamente è così?
<Wender001> cristian_c: scusa mi si è disconnesso il pc
<Wender001> mi hai percaso risposto?
<cristian_c> Wender001: sì, evidentemente devi prima montare il volume
<Wender001> e come faccio a farlo montare automaticamente all'avvio?
<cristian_c> Wender001: e questo lo si può fare editando il file fstab
<cristian_c> il problema è che tale volume dev'essere fisicamente collegato alla macchina ad ogni avvio, per non avere problemi
<Wender001> sono due HD collegati via SATA all'interno del case
<cristian_c> perfetto
<cristian_c> allora:
<cristian_c> !fstab | Wender001
<ubot-it> Wender001: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Fstab
<cristian_c> Wender001: buona lettura
<Carlin0> Wender001, ma se avvii a mano l'accesso lo ottieni ?
<Wender001> Carlin0: si, però mi ricordo che quando avevo fatto il raid a suo tempo forse non ero riuscito a completare la parte dell'autoavvio
<Wender001> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Wender001> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12757345/
<Carlin0> Wender001, era solo per capire che non ci fossero anche problemi di permessi
<cristian_c> Wender001: in ogni caso, leggi la guida che ti è stata linkata
<Wender001> Carlin0: dopo aver dato il comando cat /etc/fstab e come risultato questo http://paste.ubuntu.com/12757345/ cosa devo fare?
<Carlin0> devi leggere la guida che spiega com emontare la partizione all'avvio Wender001
<Carlin0> poi mi spiace ma io di raid non ne so nulla
<Wender001> e la sto leggendo ma rispetto al risultato che ho io è totalmente diversa
<Wender001> comunque vado a cena, al massimo mi collego dopo
<Wender001> grazie mille lo stess
<cecchini> vado a letto buona notte a tutti notte notte
<bioparco> buonasera
<bioparco> dunque, all'avvio di ubuntu studio posso selezionare ubuntu lowlatency e ubuntu normale, vorrei sapere se aggiornando il kernel di una  versione si aggiorna pure all'altra  oppure sono indipendenti?
<Carlin0> bioparco, dovrebbero aggiornarsi entrambi
<bioparco> che amarezza
<Carlin0> quando trovano l'aggiornamento si aggiornano
<bioparco> volevo fare l'aggiornamento a mano
<Carlin0> è normale
<bioparco> visto che adesso ho il 3.19 vorrei mettere il 4.3 rc5
<Carlin0> bioparco, non si da supporto a software che arriva da fuori repo
<bioparco> cristo morto però fate passare la voglia di usarlo sto linux
<Carlin0> e chi ti ha mai obbligato
<bioparco> chi mi ha mai obbligato, poi i linuxari vanno a lamentarsi in ogni dove
<bioparco> se la comunità fosse più elastica e meno spocchiosa forse più gente usrebbe linux
<Carlin0> guarda che forse non hai capito : metti pure il 4.3 ma non venire poi qui a lamentarti dei problemi che potrebbe causarti , nessuno ti aiuterà
<bioparco> non è un problema, chiederò in chat generiche o su qualche forum
<carmine> buona sera
<carmine> ciao  mi chiamo carmine
<carmine> tutto  bene??
<Carlin0> !chat | carmine
<ubot-it> carmine: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<carmine> veramente avrei  un problema
<carmine> posso?
<Carlin0> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<bioparco> dicci
<carmine> ok avrei bisogno di  installare unity ma non lo trovo  per ubuntu  che devo fare??
<bioparco> http://linuxpitstop.com/install-unity-8-desktop-on-ubuntu/
<carmine> grazie mille adesso   mi cimento  siete stati  molto gentili
<bioparco> aspe
<carmine> buona continuazione
<carmine> dica bio
<bioparco> ma tu intendi l'ambiente grafico giusto?
<carmine> ehm adesso  vi spiego meglio
<carmine> io  sto usando  dei giochi dove mi richiede lo unity ma siccome ho ubuntu ma uso firefox o crome non me lo accetta
<bioparco> ecco quindi non cercavi unity l'ambiente desktop ma il web player
<bioparco> questo dovrebbe funzionare http://askubuntu.com/questions/425317/unity-web-player-for-ubuntu
<carmine> ce scritto pipilight e questo
<carmine> pipelight
<bioparco> segui i comandi del secondo post e installa pipelight
<carmine> sudo pipelight-plugin --enable unity3d
<carmine> devo seguire questo ?
<bioparco> se ce l'hai gia installato si
<carmine> grazieeeeeeeeee
<bioparco> funge?
<carmine> dice che sta partendo  wine
<bioparco> mh
<carmine> ce scritto create wine e dopo running unity
<carmine> adesso provo
<carmine> adesso  mi  richiede lo flashplayer -.- che pizza
<carmine> ma  lo unity sono  sicuro che ce scritto enable
<carmine> quindi  dovrebbe averlo scaricato
<carmine> dico  giusato??
<carmine> bioparco  io ho fatto  tutto  mi dice che scaricato unity e flash player devo riavviare ora?
<carmine> chiedo per ignoranza
#ubuntu-it 2016-10-10
<alezxr_1985> Salve a tutti,
<alezxr_1985> come da titolo mi trovo con le icone della dash di ricerca di Ubuntu 14.04 di dimensione nettamente diverse tra di loro.
<alezxr_1985> Precisamente, mi trovo con le icone da me modificate manualmente di dimensione nettamente più grande di quelle di "default" del tema icone in uso (nel mio caso Numix Circle).
<alezxr_1985> Esiste un modo per equiparare le dimensioni di tutte le icone della dash, o in alternativa qual'è esattamente la dimensione delle icone presenti nella dash di Ubuntu?
<alezxr_1985> Preciso che :
<lenovo> ciao, ho installato sul mio notebook ubuntu gnome 16.04 ed ho riscontrato problemi di connessione wifi sul mio lenovo g550, ho letto i diversi forum che suggerivano le varie risoluzioni del problema ed ho seguito le procedure suggerite senza risultati, eventualmente vorrei installare la versione precedente o una derivata che non mi dia problemi col
<lenovo>  wifi, potreste suggerirmi qualcosa. Grazie in anticipo per il tempo che mi dedicherete
<glpiana> !wifi | lenovo
<ubot-it> lenovo: wireless is Sezione dedicata ai disposivi senza fili: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili - Risoluzione problemi comuni legati al WiFi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/GuidaWiFi
<davide7> ciao a tutti, non so se questa è la sezione adatta per il mio problema
<Carlin0> prova ad esporlo davide7
<davide7> è caduta la connessione... riuscite a vedere il messaggio precedente o lo rinvio?
<Jaco99> Ho istallato xubunto eliminando il resto del disco e ora non mi fa il mouse
<Jaco99> Che devo fare?
<Oplita> ragazzi buongiorno
<Oplita> c-[ qualcuno che possa darmi una mano
<marco93> ciao, sto cercando di installare flash player tramite ubuntu 16.04 appena installato, ma non lo trovo sul software center. ho provato a vedere se era possibile scaricarlo in altro modo ma non sono riuscito a risolvere il problema, qualcuno che può aiutarmi?
<glpiana> !flash | marco93
<ubot-it> marco93: Guida all'installazione del plugin Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash | Guida alla risoluzione dei problemi di Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash#Risoluzione_dei_problemi | Per problemi con CPU vecchie: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=522058
<marco93> grazie
<porpora> ho collegato il cavo vga al televisore ma mi scrive:"nessun segnale"
<krabador> !dettagli | porpora
<ubot-it> porpora: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, modello CPU, quantitativo di RAM, modello Scheda Video; se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<porpora> ultima versione di lubuntu e 512 ram
<porpora> altro non so
<krabador> porpora, procurati queste informazioni e torna qui
<porpora> ok
<grangiggi> buonasera, un'informazione: si può istallare ubuntu tramite USB?
<krabador> certo
<krabador> !usbwin | grangiggi
<ubot-it> grangiggi: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<grangiggi> grazie
<sacarde> ciao
<sacarde> in unity 14.04 come faccio a visualizzare il notificatore degli aggiornamenti sulla barra in alto?
<krabador> sacarde, a scadenze regolari , il sistema cerca e se trova propone
<Riki> ho bisogno di un consiglio
<krabador> !chiedi | Riki
<ubot-it> Riki: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<sacarde> come si fa a inserire roba nella barra in alto? non mi ricordo
<cristian_c> !unity
<ubot-it> Unity è la UI di default da Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity è una shell per GNOME. Vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Unity Guida uso e Configurazione: https://help.ubuntu.com/13.10/ubuntu-help/index.html  Per una esperienza simil-GNOME 2, vedi !notunity
<Riki> ho un iconia tab acer con windows 7 è un tablet ma con tastiera non so quale ubuntu scaricare perchè si adatti al tablet
<cristian_c> Riki: non esistono ubuntu specifici per diverse tipologie con processore intel
<cristian_c> Riki: scarica ubuntu o ubuntu gnomr e testali direttamente in sessione di prova
<cristian_c> !usbwin | Riki
<ubot-it> Riki: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<Riki> scaricando un classico ubuntu mi leggera sia touch che tastiera?
<krabador> Riki, per favore, fornisci il modello preciso dell'iconia di cui parli
<gigirock> sacarde, per inserire nella barra in alto devi creare script appositi , cmq cerca nella documentazione unity
<sacarde> gli aggiornamenti di sicurezza li ho messi automatici
<sacarde> gli altri vorrei vederli e decidere
<Riki> iconia tab wa500
<Riki> w500
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Riki: processore amd, giusto?
<Riki> si
<cristian_c> Riki: 2 gb di ram e 32 gb di memoria?
<Riki> si
<cristian_c> Riki: prova a scaricare una xubuntu o lubuntu
<cristian_c> Riki: e procedi come detto sopra, per testarla in live
<Riki> hai il link per favore?
<krabador> Riki, lubuntu
<cristian_c> il processore mi sembra troppo debole per sopportare una ubuntu
<cristian_c> liscia
<krabador> !lubuntu | Riki
<ubot-it> Riki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/lubuntu | Download: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/16.04/release/ | md5: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/16.04/release/MD5SUMS
<Riki> troppo debole?
<Riki> anche io lo pensavo per quello avevo bisogno di un consiglio sul da farsi
<cristian_c> Riki: nel senso, ha prestazioni basse, equiparabili a quelle di un atom di qualche anno fa
<cristian_c> del resto è un tablet pc uscito nel 2011
<Riki> quello è vero, però magari c'era una versione di ubuntu più leggera che poteva essere sopportata
<krabador> !lubuntu | Riki
<ubot-it> Riki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/lubuntu | Download: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/16.04/release/ | md5: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/16.04/release/MD5SUMS
<krabador> questa.
<Riki> lo sto scaricando
<Riki> va bene ora vedo come va
<Riki> grazie a tutti
<diniz> ciao, ho un problema con i video in streaming. quando cerco di guardarli vanno a scatti e l'audio arriva in ritardo (o va per conto suo). Ho installato flashplayer e ho provato a vedere su vari forum una possibile soluzione ma niente. Un aiuto?
<marcus_u> buonasera mi trovo ad affrontare l'installazione di lubuntu vorrei sapere come procedere.....non mi sembra cosi' facile,innanzitutto il file che ho scaricato mi richiede un cd-boot che il mio n.book vaio x11 non ha ,dove trovo la versione usb-boot?
<cristian_c> marcus_u: mi sembra che tu sia passato anche l'altro giorno da qui con quel vaio
<cristian_c> !usbwin | marcus_u
<ubot-it> marcus_u: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<marcus_u> esatto ,ma poi non ho avevo tempo per procedere.....
<cristian_c> marcus_u: se ci sono ulteriori problemi, chiedi pure qui
<marcus_u> ...tra l'altro le info dicevano di iniziare dal setting del bios per la booting priority ...e' cosi'?
<cristian_c> marcus_u: semplicemente, disattiva il secure boot se possibile, e il fastboot
<krabador> marcus_u, si, consulta il manuale per vedere precisamente quali sono le voci da interpellare per mandare in boot la pendrive usb
<cristian_c> marcus_u: ma dipende: tu hai bios uefi?
<marcus_u> scusa cos'e' bios uefi?
<krabador> !uefi | marcus_u
<ubot-it> marcus_u: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<marcus_u> ok grazie
<AgCama90> buonasera a tutti
<krabador> !ciao | AgCama90
<ubot-it> AgCama90: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<AgCama90> hrazie
<AgCama90> ho scaricato ubunto16.4.1 in una usb ma non riesco ad installarlo
<AgCama90> da cosa puo dipendere
<akis24> AgCama90: come hai creato la usb ?
<AgCama90> fat32
<akis24> !usbwin | AgCama90
<ubot-it> AgCama90: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<krabador> AgCama90, descrivi i passaggi che hai seguito
<AgCama90> anzi no ntfs
<krabador> AgCama90, con precisione , senza "anzi"
<AgCama90> ho formattato una chiavetta usb da 16gb in ntfs
<AgCama90> ho saricato il file dal sito ufficiale e lo ho iserito nella chiavetta
<AgCama90> stop
<krabador> AgCama90, sbagliato
<krabador> !usbwin | AgCama90
<ubot-it> AgCama90: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<krabador> formatta la pendrive, usa questo, con la iso scaricata.
<AgCama90> quindi la formatto in che formato?
<krabador> fat32
<AgCama90> ok
<AgCama90> poi?
<krabador> AgCama90, il pc in cui sei intenzionato ad installare , è uefi?
<krabador> AgCama90, poi, seguire quanto detto, t'è arrivato il messaggio di ubot-it ?
<AgCama90> si quello di rufus.akeo?
<cristian_c> esatto
<AgCama90> ok ho usato rufus per formattarla
<AgCama90> ora devo solo incollare dentro alla pen drive l'iso?
<krabador> AgCama90, chiedilo a Riki
<marcus_u> rieccomi scusate ,ma nel frattempo sono andato nel bios del mio vaio x11 per il boot /enable  e purtroppo non sono riuscito a salvare la chat precedente..qualche anima buona puo' ripetermi la procedura di installazione di lubutu su usb?grazie
<krabador> AgCama90, ed a marcus_u
<marcus_u> rikii
<krabador> !rufus | AgCama90
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'rufus'
<krabador> !usbwin | AgCama90
<ubot-it> AgCama90: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<krabador> leggi attentamente.
<krabador> marcus_u, scarichi la iso, la metti correttamente su pendrive usb con il programma rufus
<krabador> !usbwin | marcus_u
<ubot-it> marcus_u: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<krabador> selezioni nel tuo notebook la voce per far partire in boot la pendrive
<krabador> e poi segui la guida di installazione
<krabador> !installazione | marcus_u
<ubot-it> marcus_u: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<marcus_u> c'e' modo di salvare questa chat?
<cristian_c> !log
<ubot-it> Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<AgCama90> forse ce la sto facendo
<krabador> log | marcus_u
<krabador> !log | marcus_u
<ubot-it> marcus_u: please see above
<cristian_c> marcus_u: come scritto nel topic del canale (che avrai sicuramente letto), il canale è già loggato
<krabador> puoi consultare tutto quello che viene detto qui tutti i giorni
<marcus_u> ok thanks!
<AgCama90> ubuntu è compatibile con tutto cio che è compatibile windows vero?
<krabador> no.
<krabador> AgCama90, carica la sessione di prova , per vedere se funziona tutto
<AgCama90> tipo google chrome
<krabador> quello si
<AgCama90> word
<AgCama90> excel
<krabador> AgCama90, c'è libreoffice
<krabador> ma non quello microsoft
<AgCama90> vabbe uso google chrome
<AgCama90> con il drive
<krabador> <krabador> AgCama90, carica la sessione di prova , per vedere se funziona tutto
<AgCama90> è piu leggero di windows pero vero?
<krabador> <krabador> AgCama90, carica la sessione di prova , per vedere se funziona tutto
<krabador> in modo da vedere se soddisfa anche la tua impressione di leggerezza
<AgCama90> intendo una volta istallato quanto pesa sul disco
<AgCama90> ora windows mi occupa 31GB!!!
<cristian_c> AgCama90: molto di ciò che chiedi è scritto nelle guide wiki
<cristian_c> alcune di esse ti sono state linkate, AgCama90
<krabador> AgCama90, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<marcus_u> ....ok ho scaricato rufus ora devo scaricare lubuntu?
<krabador> yes
<krabador> !lubuntu | marcus_u
<ubot-it> marcus_u: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/lubuntu | Download: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/16.04/release/ | md5: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/16.04/release/MD5SUMS
<faschi> Buona sera, ho un problema improvviso: da quando ho riacceso il portatile non mi funziona più il wifi. ho provato a flaggare nuovamente abilita funzionalità di rete e abilita wifi, ma non succede nulla
<faschi> c'è nessuno che possa aiutarmi?
<lucapas> Salve ho un problema sto cercando di installare linux 16.04, seleziono l-installazione a fianco di windows, ma dopo la schermata di ridimensionamento di windows mi da un errore interno.... Qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<krabador> lucapas, segnala l'errore
<lucapas> purtroppo non c'è un codice.
<krabador> il testo.
<krabador> e prima di tutto
<krabador> !dettagli | lucapas
<ubot-it> lucapas: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, modello CPU, quantitativo di RAM, modello Scheda Video; se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<lucapas> certo scusate non sapevo il regolamento.
<lucapas> purtroppo il testo non posso copiarlo e incollarlo in quanto l'errore è nella boot di linux.(e devo riprovare l'installazione se avete consigli su come copiare e incollare il testo dell'errore sono ben accetti)..metto i dettagli richiesti : Ubuntu 16.04.01 lts G50-45-A7IX Notebook, Processore A6-6310, RAM 4 GB, HDD 500 GB,  UEFI SI (ma ho disabilit
<lucapas> ato boot secure)
<lucapas> AMD Radeon R5 M230
<krabador> lucapas, fa partire la sessione di prova, connetti il notebook ad internet, connettiti qui
<lucapas> ok. grazie torno tra 5 minuti grazie mille
<lucapas> eccomi
<lucapas> faccio partire l- installazione_
<krabador> lucapas, apri il terminale
<lucapas> _
<lucapas> come si fa...
<krabador> sudo lshw | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<krabador> sudo fidsk -l | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<krabador> dei risultati di entrambi , incolla qui solltanto la linea url
<lucapas> il primo    https://ptpb.pw/4UK6
<lucapas> secondo    https://ptpb.pw/2AcJ
<lucapas> faccio partire l- installazione?
<krabador> sudo fdsk -l | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<krabador> lucapas, scusa
<krabador> sudo fdisk -l | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<krabador> quest'ultimo.
<lucapas> https://ptpb.pw/h2xQ
<krabador> fa partire l'installazione .
<lucapas> ok
<lucapas> devo evitare qualcosa?
<krabador> !image | lucapas
<ubot-it> lucapas: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> quando hai problemi, fa uno screenshot , e postalo tramite uno di questi siti
<krabador> lucapas, va messa la spunta per aggiornamenti e software di terze parti
<lucapas> finita e ho l-errore
<krabador> e cosa ti è appena stato detto?
<lucapas> dello screenshot... te lo sto facendo...
<krabador> bene
<lucapas> il primo
<lucapas> http://prntscr.com/cs9uom
<lucapas> http://prnt.sc/cs9uzl
<lucapas> ecco dovrebbe esserci tutto
<krabador> in questo pc, hai disabilitato secure boot, ma hai disabilitato fast boot , o "avvio veloce"  ?
<lucapas> penso di no...
<lucapas> riesci a darmi una dritta
<krabador> va disabilitato
<lucapas> ?
<lucapas> ok
<lucapas> sul sito di ubuntu c-e scritto come fare...?
<krabador> no, non c'entra niente ubuntu
<krabador> riguarda windows.
<lucapas> ok
<lucapas> nel senso che nel sito c-e la spiegazione di come fare
<krabador> sul sito quale?
<lucapas> niente non trovo come fare
<krabador> lucapas, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/WindowsAvvioRapido
<krabador> una volta disabilitato avvio rapido, effettua una deframmentazione del disco
<lucapas> ok
<lucapas> vado
<lucapas> @krabador sto eseguendo il defrag
<lucapas> krabador sto riprovando l-installazioen
<lucapas> installazione
<krabador> Io chiudo. Buonanotte
<lucapas> mi spiace disturbare qualcun altro ma purtroppo mi rida lo stesso errore
<lucapas> in installazione
#ubuntu-it 2016-10-11
<Chathu> Salve ragazzi, ho un problema a passare su ubuntu, premetto che non sono molto esperto di questo sistema operativo, vengo da Windows, e attualmente sto facendo il passaggio da win10 a ubuntu 16.4lts scaricato dal sito
<Chathu> il mio problema è questo, ho il C con 230gb (dove c'è installato win10) e D con 270gb formattato in ntfs che uso solo per tenere i miei dati
<Chathu> vorrei installare ubuntu sul C, cancellando completamente Windows, che tipo di estensione devo selezionare tra i vari che vengono mostrati durante la scelta delle partizioni?
<Chathu> grazie:)
<glpiana> Chathu, anzitutto, ti consiglio di non eliminare windows, visto quanto hai detto sopra
<Chathu> Ma ho già una chiavetta bootabile di win 10 pro da installare se nn dovesse piacermi ubuntu:) e i dati sono tutti backuppati in vari hdd esterni:)
<glpiana> Chathu, ok. in questo caso, al momento dell'installazione ti viene mostrata la situazione del disco graficamente. dovresti poter riconoscere le partizioni in base alla loro dimensione. in linea di massima l'ordine alfabetico va da sinistra a destra
<Chathu> Un altra cosa, sto installando ubuntu tramite usb, quando sono sul menù del boot, devo selezionare il nome della chiavetta o il nome della chiavetta preceduto da UEFI?
<glpiana> Chathu, non so aiutarti al riguardo. nonho esperienza con uefi
<Chathu> Allora mi sapresti dire quale estensione devo scegliere per l'installazione? E i permessi da inserire?
<Chathu> grazie:)
<MoL0ToV> ho aggiornato ubuntu ma si blocca alla riga:    Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.bin  come risolvo?
<glpiana> Chathu, di che permessi parli?
<glpiana> MoL0ToV, da quanto è bloccato?
<MoL0ToV> sarà 10 minuti
<glpiana> MoL0ToV, premi ctrl+c per interrompere e poi dai: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<MoL0ToV> fa uguale se lo faccio ripartire
<glpiana> MoL0ToV, in ogni caso non riavviare prima di aver risolto l'installazione dei pacchetti
<glpiana> MoL0ToV, prova a dare sudo apt-get -f install     e vedi cosa ha intenzione di mettere o togliere. controlla anche lo spazio libero in / o in /boot
<Chathu> Scusa, volevo dire sul punto di mount cosa devo inserire?
<glpiana> !gparted | Chathu
<ubot-it> Chathu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<MoL0ToV> glpiana con sudo apt-get -f install fa lo stesso problema rimane bloccato alla riga di memtest86
<glpiana> MoL0ToV, e lo spazio residuo?
<MoL0ToV> spazio ce n'è a iosa
<glpiana> MoL0ToV, metti su pastebin l'output di: cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<glpiana> !paste | MoL0ToV
<ubot-it> MoL0ToV: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<MoL0ToV> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23307208/
<glpiana> MoL0ToV, quale pacchetto sta installando al momento dello stallo?
<MoL0ToV> questo http://paste.ubuntu.com/23307216/
<glpiana> MoL0ToV, proviamo a rimuoverlo completamente e a reinstallarlo, ma prima controlla che kernel stai usando con: uname -a
<marcus_u> buongiorno sto provado ad installare lubunto sul mio vaio x11 ma per il momento senza successo,la mia procedura:nel bios  ho settato su enable il boot esterno ,primario(chiavetta us) ho scaricato quindi lubuntu 16.04.01desktop i386.150, ho scaricato rufus 2.11.995.Il punto e' che aprendo lubuntu si apre la schermata di richiesta del cd rom da maste
<marcus_u> rizzare..... se lancio rufus si apre una schermata  che riconosce la mia chiavetta,,piu' parametri  gia' settati....premendo il pulsante avvio  rufus si attiva non mi pare che si interfacci con lubuntu per l'installazione ...qualcuno sa darmi lumi....grazie in anticipo per la pazienza
<ExPBoy> ?
<ExPBoy> marcus_u, ma la chiavetta l'hai fatta? se si come?
<ExPBoy> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<marcus_u> come dovrei preparare la chiavetta al momento e' formattata...
<Skuff> Ho un syslog da farvi vedere, qualcuno di buon cuore mi può dire se c'e' qualcosa di strano? Da tenere presente che dalle 2:30 in poi il mio PC era ingestibile. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23307372/
<marcus_u> ?
<Carlin0> marcus_u, con win ?
<Skuff> win?
<akis24> marcus_u: : devi selezionare  il file .iso di lubuntu con rufus e poi fargli scrivere la usb  credo ti sia stato detto gia' ieri
<akis24> Skuff: che hai combinato col firewall  sembra fermare tutto  disattivalo e poi riprova
<Skuff> ho messo il firewall ma per 20 minuti.
<akis24> Skuff: disattivalo e riprova
<Skuff> ho gia' disattivato, perhce' il computer era inservibile stamattina alle 7
<Skuff> e ho reinstallato
<akis24> Skuff: non sembra almeno leggendo il pastebin che hai postato
<Skuff> non c'era piu la cartella Home, mi si e' disintallato tutto
<Skuff> e lo so
<Skuff> (cioe' no perche il file di log non lo so leggere, so che ero li di persona e il computer non era utilizzabile)
<akis24> Skuff: reinstalla da zero senza ripristino ecc
<Skuff> non ripristino  mai, ho solo fatto attenzione stamattina perche' mi serviva un OS che mi potesse far fare delle cose (tipo mandare sti file via email) e allo stesso tempo conservare i file
<Skuff> altrimenti di solito cancello sempre tutto
<Skuff> cosa mi dici di questo?
<Skuff> systemd[1]: Stopped Anonymizing overlay network for TCP (multi-instance-master)
<Skuff> questa e' fantastica
<Skuff> Calgary: Unable to locate Rio Grande table in EBDA - bailing!
<Skuff> Yama: becoming mindful.
<akis24> !chat | Skuff
<ubot-it> Skuff: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Skuff> e' nel pastebin del syslog...se non mi sai dire cosa vuol dire...allora sono nel posto sbagliato
<marcus_u> alleluja! sono riuscito a scrivere l'immagine lubunto  sulla chiavetta,ora come lo lancio?
<akis24> marcus_u: magari avviandola dal pc e selezionando la usb come prima periferica di avvio dal bios
<marcus_u> nel bios l'ho gia' fatto ....ora nella chiavetta mi ritrovo tutte cartelle di file posso lanciarlo da li ?da quale cartella ? scusate ma il livello e' questo :(
<akis24> marcus_u: andiamo male .. inseriscila nel pc e accendilo .. e cosi difficile ?
<marcus_u> occhei allora devo riavviare il pc...
<akis24> marcus_u: tra le altre cose se il livello è diciamo bassino forse prima leggere qualcosa sarebbe meglio
<akis24> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<marcus_u> ok provero' a riguardare la guida.....grazie!
<akis24> di nulla
<DD3my> buongiorno ragazzi
<DD3my> per caso ci sono problemi con il server di ubuntu
<DD3my> perche i messaggi delle mailing list arrivano in ritardo
<DD3my> e per ritardo intendo piu di 2 ore
<glpiana> DD3my, non è questo il posto opportuno in cui chiederlo
<DD3my> glpiana, mi mancava essere rimproverato da te :)
<DD3my> glpiana, hai ragione :)
<Francesco36> Ciao a tutti. Scusate il disturbo. Non riesco a stampare perché quando collego la stampante al pc, il pc sembra non riconoscerla proprio...
<Francesco36> Ho una Canon MG3550 che ha sempre funzionato...
<krabador> lucapas: ciao , ho pvt disabilitati , scrivi tranquillamente qui in canale
<lucapas> Buongiorno, volevo scriverti solo per farti sapere che grazie alla tua pazienza di ieri sera sono riuscito a installare Ubuntu 16.04 grazie ancora, a presto
<krabador> molto bene lucapas
<krabador> per qualsiasi cosa su ubuntu , torna pure qui
<lucapas> grazie ancora buona giornata
<krabador> a te, ciao
<Francesco36> Ciao a tutti. Ho una Canon MG3550 che su Ubuntu ha sempre funzionato. Oggi invece mi sono accorto che non viene letta dal Pc e quindi non riesco a stampare. Mi sapreste dare delle dritte?
<Francesco36> E' una stampante... :-D :-D :-D
<alevipri> collegata via caso a wifi?
<alevipri> lol, cavo*
<alevipri> a=o
<Francesco36> Collegata con la USB
<Francesco36> Però la spia del Wifi è accesa, ma in ogni caso non l'ho configurata per il wifi
<Francesco36> @alevipri scusa mi sono dimenticato di taggarti...
<alevipri> Francesco36 usi i driver proprietari o quelli open?
<alevipri> in ogni caso, hai provato a romuovere e aggiungere nuovamente la stampante?
<alevipri> da Impostazioni di sistema → Stampanti
<alevipri> (do per scontato che tu stia usando una versione di Ubuntu supportata)
<Francesco36> alvipri sì sì la versione di Ubuntu è supportata.... Non mi ricordo di aver installato la stampante... Credo di aver solo inserito il cavo usb e via...
<Francesco36> @alevipri non rileva la stampante e non mi dà nemmeno la possibilità di aggiungerla
<alevipri> cioè se fai "Stampanti → Aggiungi" non è presente nell'elenco? Hai provato a cambiare presa usb nel pc?
<Francesco36> No ti prego... @alevipri
<Francesco36> Sì @alevipri non mi dà proprio la possibilità di aggiungerla
<angel1604lts> sera a tutto il chan
<angel1604lts> scusate ho un problema con ubuntu 16.04 quando vado ad aggiornare dal terminale mi da questo W: https://download.01.org/gfx/ubuntu/16.04/main/dists/xenial/InRelease: Signature by key 09D6EF97BFB38E916EF060E756A3DEF863961D39 uses weak digest algorithm (SHA1)
<Carlin0> angel1604lts, posta l'output completo in pastebin
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<angel1604lts> Carlin0, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23308429/
<Carlin0> angel1604lts, non mi sembra riconducibile a repo ufficiali ...
<angel1604lts> quindi lo ignoro tu che dici ...
<Carlin0> usa una key vecchio tipo che il nuovo apt non riconosce +
<Carlin0> ma il problema è ...
<Carlin0> che qui non si da supporto per ppa et similia (repo non ufficiali)
<angel1604lts> ma se il repo e ufficiale
<Carlin0> quello ? non credo proprio
<Carlin0> Trovato:30 https://download.01.org/gfx/ubuntu/16.04/main xenial InRelease
<Carlin0> questo non fa parte dei repo ufficiali te lo garantisco
<angel1604lts> ma ho istallato il deb dal sito ufficiale di intel
<Carlin0> di intel ... non di ubuntu
<angel1604lts> perfetto quindi devo togliere questo repo e mettere quello di ubuntu
<Carlin0> usano una key vecchio tipo che il nuovo apt non riconosce +
<marisa> salve a tutti, vorrei provare a usare ubuntu prima su chiavetta per vedere come è.
<marisa> ho visto che è possibile ma non trovo una guida che lo spieghi bene
<cristian_c> marisa: sbaglio o non è la prima volta che entri qui
<marisa> no è la seconda
<krabador> !usbwin | marisa
<ubot-it> marisa: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<krabador> questa. la fai partire come "prova" . enjoy
<algo> ciao, chi mi consiglia un buon programma per verificare la funzionalità hasrdware di una scheda di rete wireless usb?
<algo> mi è caduta a terra da 40 centimetri e sto avendo problemi a collegarmi, mentre con la scheda su pci riesco benissimo
<algo> un buon programma per verificare la funzionalità hasrdware di una scheda di rete wireless usb?
<pivello> ciaooo
<pivello> sto cercando di fare l'aggiornamento all'ultima versione di ubuntu, ma mi appare il seguente messaggio. Che posso fare? The required dependency 'apt (>= 1.0.10.2ubuntu2)' is not installed.
<cristian_c> pivello: apri un terminale
<pivello> fatto
<cristian_c> pivello: digita: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<pivello> E: Impossibile impostare il blocco /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Risorsa temporaneamente non disponibile)
<pivello> E: Impossibile acquisire il blocco sulla directory di amministrazione (/var/lib/dpkg/). Un altro processo potrebbe tenerla occupata.
<cristian_c> pivello: chiudi altri programmi, a parte la chat, e ripeti il comando
<krabador> pivello, se hai smanettato molto col sistema, è decisamente sconsigliabile l'aggiornamento di versione.
<pivello> in che senso?
<krabador> nel senso che è un processo che in presenza di smanettamenti e customizzazioni, ha possibilità di non finire a buon fine estremamente alte
<pivello> no, non sono molto pratico di ubuntu e garantisco di non aver smanettato molto ;)
<krabador> pivello, da che versione a che versione stai aggiornando?
<pivello> dalla 15.01 alla 16.04
<pivello> credo
<krabador> .01 non esiste
<pivello> ok... allora alzo le mani e mi dichiaro ignorante :D
<pivello> credo si sia aggiornato, comunque
<pivello> grazie mille
<ryuujin> remix_tj: amami
<remix_tj> ciao ryuujin
<remix_tj> :-)
<ganjald> salve a tutti, ho appena installato ubuntu ma non mi rileva nessuna rete wifi, da cosa può dipendere??
<krabador> !dettagli | ganjald
<ubot-it> ganjald: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, modello CPU, quantitativo di RAM, modello Scheda Video; se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<krabador> in questo momento , questa ubuntu è connessa ad internet?
<ganjald> Versione Ubuntu 16.04 processore 1.8 GHz RAM 4Gb, scheda video nvidia geforce 710m, ho un asus MT7630E Spero di aver messo tutto, semplicemente quando cerco di connettere il pc ad internet non trova nessuna rete
<krabador> ganjald, non la frequenza della cpu
<krabador> ma marca e modello
<ganjald> ho difficoltà a recuperarla ora cerco
#ubuntu-it 2016-10-12
<sgiusba> buongiorno...
<sgiusba> il mio è relativo alla navigazione nel web
<sgiusba> nel senso che mi connetto alla wi-fi ma non naviga ...
<glpiana> sgiusba, che scheda è?
<ExPBoy> sgiusba, controlla i dns
<sgiusba> fatto
<ExPBoy> sgiusba, la posta ti funziona?
<sgiusba> tutte le impostazioni di rete sono giuste ... mi fa accedere agli access point senza problemi..
<sgiusba> ma di navigare non ne vuol sapere...
<sgiusba> ne via cavo ne con la wi-fi...
<ExPBoy> sgiusba, rispondi alla domanda di glpiana per cortesia?
<sgiusba> dove posso trovare le notizie relative alla scheda di rete?
<glpiana> sgiusba, per sapere che scheda è, scrivi in un terminale: lspci | grep -i network
<ExPBoy> eh
<sgiusba> realtek rtl8723ae
<glpiana> sgiusba, scrivi in un terminale: lsmod | grep rt
<glpiana> !paste | sgiusba se è più di una riga
<ubot-it> sgiusba se è più di una riga: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<sgiusba> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23311856/
<glpiana> sgiusba, avevo chiesto altro
<sgiusba> ?
<glpiana> [10:00:31] <glpiana> sgiusba, scrivi in un terminale: lsmod | grep rt
<akis24> sgiusba:  ci dai le informazioni che ti si richiedono oppure no ? scrivi i comandi sul terminale e posta tutto l'output ..
<sgiusba> la risposta a quel comando è quella postata....
<sgiusba> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23311880/
<ExPBoy> sgiusba, posta tutto comando compreso grazie
<glpiana> sgiusba, no, assolutamente
<sgiusba> .
<glpiana> sgiusba, quello è l'output di lspci | grep -i network
<sgiusba> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23311888/
<ExPBoy> ok tempo perso
<glpiana> sgiusba, riprova: rt, non ret o altro
<ExPBoy> eh ma se non posta il comando....
<sgiusba> scusa nnn avevo letto il messaggio successivo
<ExPBoy> lol
<sgiusba> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23311908/
<glpiana> sgiusba, proviamo a fare una cosa. nel terminale scrivi: sudo -i
<glpiana> sgiusba, però sarebbe il caso di fare attenzione a cosa scrivi, quindi controlla e ricontrolla
<sgiusba> ok
<glpiana> sgiusba, poi scrivi: echo "options rtl8723ae msi=1"  >  /etc/modprobe.d/rtl8723ae.conf
<glpiana> sgiusba, riavvia poi il pc e vedi se cambia qualcosa
<sgiusba> il problema si è verificato dopo aver scaricato questo software "synaptic-0-81-2-multi-ubu.deb
<sgiusba> purtroppo è rimasto tutto come prima....
<ExPBoy> ma hai riavviato?
<sgiusba> si
<ExPBoy> uhm
<glpiana> sgiusba, intendi dire che in precedenza il wifi funzionava?
<sgiusba> avevo scritto che mi faceva connettere alla rete wifi ma non naviga nel web..
<glpiana> sgiusba, parliamo due lingue diverse evidentemente
<sgiusba> posso accedere alla configurazione degli access point ma nn naviga....
<glpiana> sgiusba, se dici che il problema si è verificato dopo a qualcosa, io intendo che prima il problema non esisteva. ti ho dunque chiesto se prima il wifi funzionava
<sgiusba> adesso è pù chiaro?
<glpiana> per wifi funzionante, intendo che vai in rete
<Mint> Buongiorno a tutti
<sgiusba> non naviga in internet.. "www.google.com"  non fa la ricerca per esempio...
<glpiana> sgiusba, quello che non si capisce, o almeno che io ancora non ho capito, è se ha mai navigato
<sgiusba> mentre se accedo all'access point 192.168.1.1 esempio posso operare sull'access point.. ma non navigare nel web..
<sgiusba> si .. appena installato ubunto era una scheggia anhce su internet....
<Mint> scusatemi, come posso bloccare l'accesso ad internet di un programma con wine o playonlinux ?
<ExPBoy> sgiusba, non è che hai installato protezioni firewwall chiuso porte?
<ExPBoy> -w
<glpiana> Mint, su ubuntu?
<Mint> si
<sgiusba> no ... non ho usato il terminale prima di adesso...  prima dei vostri suggerimenti...
<ExPBoy> ma hai usato sinapic
<ExPBoy> sinaptic
<sgiusba> no
<akis24> sgiusba: posta il risultato di  sudo apt update
<glpiana> sgiusba, il programma che indicavi prima, lo hai installato da sofwtare center o l'hai preso altrove?
<ExPBoy> eh
<Mint> glpiana, si scusami su ubuntu
<glpiana> Mint, prova a guardare le interfacce grafiche per le configurazioni dei due programmi e evdi se c'è qualche riferimento
<Mint> glpiana, purtroppo non c'è nulla, io ho installato un programma di grafica tramite playonlinux ma non riesco in nessun modo a bloccargli la connessione internet
<akis24> Mint: prova a dare un occhiata qui http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=210170
<sgiusba> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23312044/
<sgiusba> da software center
<akis24> sgiusba: stai usando ipv6 ?
<sgiusba> no..
<Mint> akis24, purtroppo non me lo trova come pacchetto
<akis24> Mint: dovresti usare iptables  per bloccarlo  conoscendone le regole
<akis24> !iptables | Mint
<ubot-it> Mint: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Iptables
<glpiana> sgiusba, collega il pc con un cavo ethernet anzitutto
<akis24> Mint:  usando qualcosa del genere .. è solo un esempio   →  iptables -A OUTPUT -m owner --cmd-owner acroread -j DROP
<Mint> akis24, ok ti ringrazio ora ci provo
<akis24> di nulla
<Mint> akis24, ma tramite il firewall pre-installato non riesco a farlo?
<torchwood> +i
<akis24> Mint: il firewall su linux in sostanza è iptables ma puoi provare da interfaccia grafica gufw mi sembra
<torchwood> #adolescenti
<Mint> akis24, però da li non mi fa trovare il programma installato tramite playonlinux
<akis24> Mint: quindi non ti resta che usare iptables  ma fai attenzione
<akis24> !ufw | mint
<ubot-it> mint: ufw is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Ufw http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Gufw
<Mint> akis24, ok ti ringrazio
<sgiusba> collegato via cavo..
<Mint> Grazie a tutti per il supporto, ora provo e vediamo come va
<sgiusba> stessa situazione
<sgiusba> glpiana, stessa situazione
<akis24> sgiusba: posta uno screen di network manager  portati alle impostazioni e fai vedere  usa questo per far vedere ..
<akis24> !image | sgiusba
<ubot-it> sgiusba: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<MoL0ToV> ho un problema con la chiavetta usb: l'ho formattata in ntfs ma quando la connetto viene montata in sola lettura... come faccio a dirgli di montarla rw di default?
<sgiusba> https://imgur.com/a/OZzp9
<akis24> sgiusba: vai nelle nelle impostazioni ipv6  e nella finestra  " metodo "  imposta ignora  e poi riavvia il sistema e vedi come va'
<akis24> sgiusba: io vado a pranzo adesso ..
<sgiusba> buon appetito ...  grazie
<akis24> sgiusba:  magari nel frattempo ritorna glpiana  se sei ancora qui
<akis24> anche a te di nulla
<glpiana> sgiusba, hai fatto come suggerito da akis24?
<Isadora> Ciao, ho bisogno di aiuto. Ho comprato due giorni fa un laptop con Win10, e volevo installare Ubuntu dual-boot. Per una svista ho cliccato su cancella tutto e installa Ubuntu, col risultato che ora non funziona più nulla, posso solo avviare da cd la live. È come se non esistesse più il bios (uefi) e non si avvia nessun SO.
<Isadora> Spero che qualcuno qui possa aiutarmi o indirizzarmi al meglio (Lourdes???)
<glpiana> Isadora, controlla se hai un sistema di ripristino per windows, magari anche andando a informarti presso il negozio in cui hai effettuato l'acquisto
<epizefiri> ciao
<epizefiri> Sono un cretino e ho dato chown -R user:user / invece di chown -R user:user ./
<epizefiri> come posso rimediare? ho letto che sulle distro rpm based c'è rpm --setperms -a
<epizefiri> su ubuntu ho alternative?
<glpiana> epizefiri, senza sudo davanti non hai fatto nulla di dannoso
<epizefiri> ero root :\
<Isadora> Glpiana, nessun distema di riprisyino, dovrei comprare i dischi da Acer. Ma io non vorrei più installare Windows. Dalla live posso verificare che Hd funziona. Non c'è un modo per avere ubuntu e basta?
<glpiana> Isadora, beh, penso che ti basti eseguire l'installazione
<glpiana> !uefi | Isadora
<ubot-it> Isadora: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<glpiana> !ripristino | epizefiri
<ubot-it> epizefiri: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<Isadora> Eh sì, uefi che mi ha fregato!! Ho eseguito l'installazione, alla fine mi chiede di togliere il cd e riavviare. Al riavvio mi dice che non trova il boot system
<epizefiri> glpiana, sigh. Grazie
<glpiana> Isadora, se è uefi che ti ha fregato, leggi per bene la guida che ti ho indicato, così non ti fregherà più
<epizefiri> glpiana, posso fare la reinstallazione solo stasera (al momento non ho penne usb con me). Nel frattempo, mi sapresti dire se è possibile loggarmi come root senza usare sudo? Devo fare un operazione su dei file di lavoro
<Isadora> Okay ora provo
<glpiana> epizefiri, e cosa cambia se ti logghi come root?
<epizefiri> glpiana, devo spostare sti benedetti file per cui ho fatto il casino
<epizefiri> glpiana, e sono ancora dell'utente root perché quando mi son reso conto del casino ho killato chown
<glpiana> epizefiri, avvia il file manager preceduto da sudo (es. udo nautilus)
<glpiana> *sudo
<epizefiri> sudo non va :)
<epizefiri> glpiana, /usr/bin/sudo deve essere di proprietà dello uid 0 e avere il bit setuid impostato
<glpiana> epizefiri, avevi attivato l'utente root in precedenza?
<epizefiri> Avevo fatto un sudo su
<epizefiri> che ora non va più
<glpiana> epizefiri, infatti mi stupivo che il sistema funzionasse ancora
<glpiana> epizefiri, se non hai una live c'è ben poco da fare
<epizefiri> glpiana, dai, inizia la ricerca della penna usb
<epizefiri> grazie :)
<sgiusba> si ma nn va lo stesso..
<glpiana> sgiusba, nel terminale scrivi: cat /etc/modprobe.d/rtl8723ae.conf
<davide1> raga in ubuntuj 16.04 c'è di default un programma per masteriizare
<glpiana> grazie dell'informazione
<davide1> come si chiama
<Carlin0> brasero
<sgiusba> nn va....
<sgiusba> grazie  pausa pranzo...
<marcofe> Ciao a tutti
<marcofe> sto provando a lanciare una connession con un dispositivo bluetooth via rfcomm da user, ma ricevo il messaggio Can't open RFCOMM device: Permission denied
<marcofe> sapete mica come risolverlo? Ps ho il vincolo che posso lanciarlo solo da utente e non da root
<akis24> !chat | marcello1
<ubot-it> marcello1: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<akis24> !chat | marcofe
<ubot-it> marcofe: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<marcofe> akis24: thanks
<akis24> prego
<RSA4096> Ciao a tutti, ho un problema in pratica il mio bluethoot non riesce a trovare nessun dispositivo. Come posso risolvere?
<gigirock> RSA4096, puoi risolvere se ci dici marca modello del PC e versione di Ubuntu........
<RSA4096> gigirock, la marca è ASUS N550JV e ubuntu è 16.04
<gigirock> Ubuntu unity ?
<RSA4096> si
<RSA4096> gigirock, praticamente non riesce a trovare nessun device
<RSA4096> come in questo post
<RSA4096> https://askubuntu.com/questions/811865/bluetooth-cant-detect-devices-16-04
<gigirock> RSA4096, sudo apt install pastebinit
<RSA4096> gigirock,
<RSA4096> fatto
<gigirock> RSA4096, lspci | pastebinit , mandami il link risultante
<RSA4096> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23313317/
<RSA4096> gigirock, ecco
<gigirock> RSA4096, lsusb | pastebinit , mandami il link risultante
<RSA4096> gigirock, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23313331/
<gigirock> RSA4096,  hcitool dev | pastebinit , mandami il link risultante
<RSA4096> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23313353/
<RSA4096> gigirock, fatto
<akis24> RSA4096:  hai windows sul pc in questione ?  li funziona ?
<gigirock> RSA4096, c'e' un indicatore o qualche cosa che indica che il bluetooth e' in funzione ?
<RSA4096> akis24, avevo windows tempo (quando lo acquistai) fa e funzionava
<RSA4096> akis24, adesso ho solo ubuntu
<RSA4096> gigirock, si c'è la classica icona del bluethoot, che attivo, per quando cerco non trova nulla cioè rimane fisso sul cerca come lo screenshot di questo post
<RSA4096> https://askubuntu.com/questions/811865/bluetooth-cant-detect-devices-16-04
<akis24> RSA4096:  sudo apt-get purge blueman bluez-utils bluez bluetooth | pastebinit
<Carlin0> RSA4096, se il pc è vecchiotto qualche parte potrebbe essersi guastata
<akis24> RSA4096:  sudo apt-get install blueman bluez-utils bluez bluetooth | pastebinit
<akis24> RSA4096:  sudo /etc/init.d/bluetooth start
<akis24> RSA4096:  e ancora   hcitool dev | pastebinit
<akis24> RSA4096:  poi  rfkill list | pastebinit
<RSA4096> bluetooth | pastebinit
<RSA4096> akis24,  su apt-get install blueman bluez-utils bluez
<RSA4096> mi da questo errore
<RSA4096> E: Package 'bluez-utils' has no installation candidate
<akis24> RSA4096: usa pastebin
<akis24> !paste | RSA4096
<ubot-it> RSA4096: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<RSA4096> akis24, sul comando sudo: apt-get install blueman bluez-utils bluez
<RSA4096> non mi fa terminare l'installazione e mi ritorna
<RSA4096> E: Package 'bluez-utils' has no installation candidate
<akis24>  RSA4096  versione di ubuntu ?
<RSA4096> akis24, 16.04
<akis24> RSA4096: sudo apt install blueman  e poi   sudo apt install  bluez-tools e metti tutto su pastebin
<RSA4096> akis24, ha completato l'installazione
<RSA4096> devo mettere comunque tutto su pastebin?
<akis24> RSA4096: sarebbe meglio cosi seguo anche io
<RSA4096> akis24, ;) ok
<RSA4096> akis24, http://pastebin.com/x3i9KwLL
<akis24> RSA4096: sudo rfkill list | pastebinit    ti restituisce un link postalo qui in canale
<RSA4096> akis24,
<RSA4096> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23313605/
<akis24> RSA4096: sudo /etc/init.d/bluetooth start  e vedi se va'
<RSA4096> akis24, un attimo che riavvio
<RSA4096_> akis24,  forse funziona cioè ha trovato solo il mio telefono ma non subito, ho dovuto riavviare il programma perchè ha crasciato, ma non ha trovato il mouse
<RSA4096_> dammi 5 minuti che faccio qulache altra prova e ti aggiorno
<akis24> fai pure RSA4096
<RSA4096_> akis24, nel frattempo ti ringrazio per l'aiuto
<akis24> di nulla
<RSA4096_> akis24, putroppo non riesco più a trovare nè il telefono nè il mouse
<cristian_c> RSA4096_: li hai messi entrambi in modalità pairing?
<RSA4096_> certo
<cristian_c> RSA4096_: e il telefono elenca il pc?
<RSA4096_> in raltà mi interessa solo il mouse, sto unando anche il telefono per vendere se prende almeno quello
<RSA4096_> cristian_c, non ho provato ora provo
<RSA4096_> cristian_c, dal telefono vedo solo il mouse
<RSA4096_> il pc non lo vedo (ovviamente ho messo anche lì la visibilità)
<cristian_c> RSA4096_: fa una cosa, spegni il bluetooth, sia su telefono che su pc
<RSA4096_> fatto
<cristian_c> li riaccendi, li imposti in modalità accoppiamento visibili da dispositivi vicini (accettati di questo)
<cristian_c> *accertati
<cristian_c> su pc va bene anche 'sempre visibile' in gestore bluetooth
<RSA4096_> fatto teantissime volte
<RSA4096_> ho pure riavviato il pc
<RSA4096_> diverse volte
<RSA4096_> *tantissime
<cristian_c> va fatto nel modo giusto, perché può incastrarsi se fatto male
<RSA4096_> cristian_c, in che senso?
<cristian_c> RSA4096_: a quanto ho capito il problema è sul pc
<RSA4096_> cristian_c, sicuramente
<cristian_c> RSA4096_: il pc quanti dispositivi vede se lanci la ricerca?
<cristian_c> in generale
<RSA4096_> nessuno
<RSA4096_> solo una volta ne ha visto il telefono
<cristian_c> RSA4096_: il mouse è già accoppiato col mouse?
<RSA4096_> intendi il pc se accoppiato con il mouse no
<RSA4096_> il mouse è arrivato oggi
<RSA4096_> e non ho mai usato il bluethoot su ubuntu
<cristian_c> RSA4096_: intendo il telefono, perché vede può voler dire che lo vede e non è accoppiato, oppure che semplicemente è nell'elenco perché è accoppiato
<cristian_c> e allora non è che lo 'vede'
<RSA4096_> cristian_c, non lo vede infatti, neanche il telefono
<RSA4096_> solo una volta ha visto il telefono
<cristian_c> RSA4096_: il telefono non 'vede' il mouse?
<RSA4096_> il telefono lo vede
<cristian_c> -,-
<RSA4096_> il mouse
<cristian_c> RSA4096_: il mouse è già accoppiato col telefono?
<cristian_c> ho corretto
<RSA4096_> no
<RSA4096_> lo devo accoppiare?
<RSA4096_> con il telefono?
<cristian_c> no no
<cristian_c> quindi il mouse è visibile attualmente, ho capito
<RSA4096_> si il mouse è ok
<RSA4096_> il problema è nel pc
<cristian_c> RSA4096_: non c'ero, ma riassumi modello e marca del processore
<cristian_c> nome della scheda wifi
<RSA4096_> uso ubuntu 16.04
<cristian_c> se in combo col bluetooth
<RSA4096_> computer
<RSA4096_> asus n550jv
<RSA4096_> hai qualche comando per vedere il modello esatto della scheda bluethoot?
<cristian_c> RSA4096_: lshw -C network
<cristian_c> RSA4096_: questo vede la wifi
<cristian_c> RSA4096_: per il bluetooth, basta lsudb
<cristian_c> *lsusb
<RSA4096_> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23313769/
<cristian_c> RSA4096_: generalmente, sui portatili, wifi e bluetooth sono in combo sulla stessa scheda
<RSA4096_> credo anche io
<cristian_c> RSA4096_: lsusb non mostra alcun bluetooth
<cristian_c> RSA4096_: dmesg | grep ttyS
<RSA4096_> fatto
<cristian_c> linka il paste
<RSA4096_> non da nulla
<cristian_c> o se minore di tre righe, pota qui
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> *posta
<RSA4096_> non da nessun risultato
<cristian_c> RSA4096_: molto strano
<cristian_c> RSA4096_: lshw -C network
<cristian_c> RSA4096_: lspci -k
<cristian_c> RSA4096_: rfkill list
<RSA4096_> cristian_c, un secondo ho ricevuto un errore da dmandare a ubuntu
<RSA4096_> ho letto i dettagli e ho trovato una cosa interessate da aggiorNARE
<RSA4096_> faccio una prova e ti dico
<RSA4096_> riavvio il pc
<RSA4096_> torno tra poco
<RSA4096> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23313819/
<RSA4096> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23313822/
<cristian_c> RSA4096: hcitool dev
<cristian_c> RSA4096: hciconfig
<RSA4096> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23313833/
<RSA4096> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23313837/
<cristian_c> RSA4096: dmesg | grep Blue
<RSA4096> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23313850/
<cristian_c> RSA4096: comunque, il tuo bluetooth è questo: Bus 003 Device 009: ID 13d3:3402 IMC Networks
<RSA4096> cristian_c, come potrei risolvere?
<cristian_c> un attimo
<RSA4096> cristian_c, trauquillo prenditi tutto il tempo che ti serve
<akis24> RSA4096: ha mai funzionato il bluetooth  su questo pc ?
<cristian_c> [ 5.801155] Bluetooth: hci0 command 0x2009 tx timeout [ 7.804987] Bluetooth: hci0 command 0x0c52 tx timeout [ 9.808821] Bluetooth: hci0 command 0x0c24 tx timeout
<RSA4096> akis24, si
<RSA4096> quando avevo windos
<RSA4096> cristian_c, non ho capito
<cristian_c> RSA4096: sono messaggi che mostrano problemi
<cristian_c> sull'interfaccia bluetooth
<cristian_c> in trasmissione, per l'esattezza
<RSA4096> cristian_c, capito
<cristian_c> tx
<cristian_c> va in timeout
<akis24> RSA4096: ubuntu unity ?
<cristian_c> RSA4096: sudo gedit /etc/bluetooth/main.conf
<akis24> ops segui cristian_c
<cristian_c> RSA4096: fai un paste del contenuto del file
<RSA4096> akis24, yes
<RSA4096> cristian_c, http://pastebin.com/sZiNqeS8
<cristian_c> RSA4096: vai in fondo al file
<cristian_c> RSA4096: modifica la riga: #AutoEnable=false
<cristian_c> così: AutoEnable=true
<RSA4096> fatto
<cristian_c> senza il cancelletto
<cristian_c> RSA4096: salva il file , chiudi l'editor
<RSA4096> fatto
<cristian_c> RSA4096: cat /etc/bluetooth/main.conf
<RSA4096> fatto
<cristian_c> RSA4096: link al paste
<RSA4096> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23313959/
<cristian_c> RSA4096: vediamo se riavviando, succede qualcosa
<cristian_c> riavviando il pc
<RSA4096> cristian_c, riavvio, a tra poco
<cristian_c> ecco
<cristian_c> RSA4096: il bluetooth si attiva correttamente?
<RSA4096> cristian_c, il bluehtoot si auto avvia
<cristian_c> e....
<RSA4096> cristian_c, ma non rileva nessun dispositivo
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> RSA4096: sei in dual boot?
<RSA4096> no
<cristian_c> RSA4096: ok, quindi non sai se funziona attualmente su windows
<cristian_c> windows
<RSA4096> no, ma quando lo acquistai aveva windows e funzionava
<cristian_c> RSA4096: bluetoothctl
<RSA4096> fatto
<Carlin0> RSA4096, quanti anni ha il pc ?
<RSA4096> se non ricordo male 4
<cristian_c> RSA4096: linka sempre il paste, se restituisce un output
<RSA4096> ri restituisce
<RSA4096> [bluetooth]#
<cristian_c> ah
<cristian_c> RSA4096: power on
<cristian_c> RSA4096: che dice?
<RSA4096> cristian_c, Changing power on succeeded
<cristian_c> RSA4096: scan on
<RSA4096> cristian_c,
<RSA4096> Changing power on succeeded
<RSA4096> scusa non è quello
<cristian_c> eh
<RSA4096> Discovery started
<cristian_c> molto bene
<RSA4096> [CHG] Controller 24:0A:64:69:50:F8 Discovering: yes
<cristian_c> RSA4096: digita: quit
<cristian_c> RSA4096: poi, digita: lsusb && lsusb -t
<cristian_c> RSA4096: fai un paste dell'output
<RSA4096> cristian_c, http://pastebin.com/XVcuqsXt
<cristian_c> RSA4096: dmesg | grep brusb
<cristian_c> ops, sbsgliato
<cristian_c> RSA4096: dmesg | grep btusb
<cristian_c> ora è correttp
<RSA4096> cristian_c, [    4.074185] usbcore: registered new interface driver btusb
<cristian_c> solo questa riga?
<RSA4096> cristian_c, si
<cristian_c> RSA4096: 16.04, giusto?
<RSA4096> si
<RSA4096> 14.04.1
<RSA4096> 16.04.01
<RSA4096> sorry
<cristian_c> RSA4096: prima cosa, io proverei il bluetooth sulla live della 14.04
<cristian_c> RSA4096: poi, hai già letto qui: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4676940 ?
<cristian_c> mmm, no, il link non va bene, visto che l'utente vede i dispositivi, ma non vi si connette
<cristian_c> RSA4096: poi dovresti assicurarti che il bluetooth non abbia un guasto
<RSA4096> la live 14.04 posso provarla
<cristian_c> RSA4096: e questo lo puoi accertare tranquillamente con windows (che io non avrei eliminato)
<RSA4096> oltre a questo cosa altro posso fare?
<cristian_c> RSA4096: in ultima battuta, se provi con win e va, ma non in ubuntu, puoi provare a segnalare il bug su launchpad
<RSA4096> cioè ok
<cristian_c> RSA4096: direi che la prova con windows è importante, la dovresti fare
<RSA4096> non la posso fare putroppo
<RSA4096> se installo la live
<cristian_c> RSA4096: mi dispiace, ma serve ad escludere problemi hardware
<RSA4096> mmm forse ho un idea
<RSA4096> prendo un hhd con windows e lo metto
<cristian_c> vedi un po' te cosa riesci a fare
<RSA4096> una cosa dove posso acquistare
<cristian_c> ?
<RSA4096> un modulo bluehtoot +wifi alternativo?
<cristian_c> RSA4096: beh, il web è grande
<cristian_c> se intendi la compatibilità, in genere c'è
<cristian_c> ma dipende anche dal modulo, per esempio ralink/mediatek tendono a richiedere l'installazione manuale di driver
<RSA4096> dove posso trovarlo magari anche ac?
<cristian_c> RSA4096: questo esula dagli scopi di questo canale
<cristian_c> per la compatibilità, in genere non ci sono problemi
<RSA4096> cristian_c,  hai qualche sito dove posso dare un occhiata?
<RSA4096> ho cercato su amazon
<cristian_c> RSA4096: ma ti consiglio di verificare la compatibilità linux prima dell'acquisto
<RSA4096> certo
<cristian_c> !chat | RSA4096
<ubot-it> RSA4096: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<RSA4096> cristian_c, grazie comunque per il supporto
<cristian_c> di niente
<cristian_c> RSA4096: se hai altri problemi inerenti ubuntu, chidi pure
<cristian_c> *chiedi
<RSA4096> cristian_c, ok
<RSA4096> cristian_c, sei ancora online?
<cristian_c> !tizio | RSA4096
<ubot-it> RSA4096: non porre le tue domande a qualcuno in particolare, rivolgiti al canale. Non usare forme del tipo "Tizio, mi sai dire.."/"Tizio, posso?"
<RSA4096> cristian_c, per caso mi puoi aiutare e installare i concky
<RSA4096> io ci ho provato tantissime volte ma non si vedono bene e non funzionano
<cristian_c> !conky
<ubot-it> conky is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Conky
<cristian_c> RSA4096: sul sito di conky ho trovato abbondante documentazione, riguardo le opzioni da usare nel file di configurazione
<cristian_c> RSA4096: ah, mi ero scordato una cosa
<RSA4096> cristian_c, ora ti posto il link dello screenshot per farti capire cosa intendo
<cristian_c> RSA4096: ah, mi ero scordato una cosa
<RSA4096> cristian_c, dimmi
<cristian_c> RSA4096: per il gestore bluetooth, suggerivano anche di installare/aggiorhare unity-control-center
<cristian_c> non so dirti se funziona, ma è indolore, danno non ne fa
<cristian_c> !info unity-control-center
<ubot-it> unity-control-center (source: unity-control-center): utilities to configure the GNOME desktop. In component main, is optional. Version 15.04.0+16.04.20160413-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 868 kB, installed size 4572 kB
<cristian_c> RSA4096: sudo apt-get install unity-control-center
<RSA4096> cristian_c, a che serve?
<cristian_c> è il control center di unity
<cristian_c> da cui puoi accedere alle varie funzionalità del desktoo, tra cui il gestore bluetooth
<cristian_c> non so perché lo consigliassero ma tentare non nuoce
<RSA4096> installato
<cristian_c> se non cambia nulla, amen, e fai come suggerito prima
<RSA4096> cristian_c, adesso?
<cristian_c> RSA4096: intendevo per ik bluetooth
<cristian_c> magari apri il gestore bluwtooth da lì
<cristian_c> *bluetooth
<cristian_c> o dopo un riavvio
<cristian_c> RSA4096: per quanto riguarda conky, che cosa volevi mostrare?
<RSA4096> un attimo che lo carico
<RSA4096> http://tinypic.com/r/10oo51h/9
<RSA4096> cristian_c, guarda come si vede il concky
<RSA4096> e dovrebbe vedersi con i cerchi ecc, così per tutti i connky compatibili con il nuovo linguaggio
<cristian_c> RSA4096: dpkg -l | grep conky | pastebinit
<RSA4096> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23314315/
<cristian_c> RSA4096: e dove l'hai preso conky manager?
<cristian_c> RSA4096: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<RSA4096> non ricordo
<RSA4096> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23314323/
<RSA4096> cristian_c, cosa mi consigli?
<cristian_c> RSA4096: mi dispiace, hai aggiunto diversi repository di terze parti
<cristian_c> sui quali non diamo supporto in questo canake
<cristian_c> canale
<cristian_c> e che possono portare diversi problemi di stabilità del sistema, al di là di questo
<cristian_c> il che suggerirebbe di starne alla larga se non  sufficientemente capaci di gestirli
<cristian_c> dopo un opportuno
<cristian_c> !ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<cristian_c> RSA4096: p.s. hai provato il bluetooth sulla live della 16.04?
<RSA4096> no, sto ancora scaricando l'iso
<cristian_c> non vorrei che un sistema così pesantemente modificato avesse influito su tale funzionalità
<cristian_c> RSA4096: sto parlando della 16.04. Come hai installato la 16.04?
<RSA4096> ho fatto un installazione pulita, intoltre clono l'hhd qualora ci fosse un problema
<RSA4096> e lo sostituisco con l'hdd che ho modificato e testo
<RSA4096> cristian_c, per i concky non ho speranze?, il problema e che avevo lo stesso problema un anno fa con la 15.10
<RSA4096> non sono mai riuscito mai a farlo funzionare
<cristian_c> RSA4096: non hai risposto alla domanda pecisamente
<RSA4096> cristian_c, scusami non ho capito
<cristian_c> RSA4096: con quale supporto hai installato la 16.04?
<cristian_c> *precisamente
<RSA4096> con un dvd
<cristian_c> RSA4096: e non hai provato il sistema in live, prima di installarlo sull'hard disk?
<RSA4096> inziaimente proventivo dalla 15.10, che upgradato a 16.04
<RSA4096> poi dopo tempo ho dovuto formattare
<cristian_c> RSA4096: dovresti provare conky su un'installazione stra-pulita, senza conky manager e repository di terze parti
<RSA4096> e ho installato con una iso pulita
<RSA4096> quindi non ho mai provata
<RSA4096> la live
<RSA4096> ok
<cristian_c> RSA4096: e allora prova la live della 16.04 tramite il dvd in tuo possesso
<cristian_c> provi il bluetooth
<RSA4096> cristian_c, ma nella live posso installare i conky?
<cristian_c> per conky, come detto prima:
<cristian_c> RSA4096: dovresti provare conky su un'installazione stra-pulita, senza conky manager e repository di terze parti
<cristian_c> RSA4096: certo che puoi installare conky in live
<cristian_c> RSA4096: con il limite che se riavvii la live, le modifiche spariscono
<RSA4096> hai una guida che reputi corretta che posso usare?
<cristian_c> tutto ciò che viene fatto in live non è permanente
<cristian_c> RSA4096: in merito a cosa?
<RSA4096> cristian_c, e dove vanno i mb scaricati e installati?
<RSA4096> nella ram?
<cristian_c> RSA4096: per installare conky, è sufficiente: sudo apt-get install conky
<cristian_c> RSA4096: la live carica tutto in ram
<RSA4096> credi che il problema del bluthoot potrebbe essere anche influenzato dalle ppa?
<cristian_c> RSA4096: l'ho scritto prima, non so, tu prova il bluetooth sulla live della 16.04, che non ti costa niente, visto chenhai già il dvd pronto da mandare in boot
<cristian_c> e scegli 'try ubuntu without installing/prova ubuntu senza installarlo'
<RSA4096> cristian_c, se avvio la live da usb è la stessa cosa?
<cristian_c> RSA4096: sì
<cristian_c> RSA4096: ma tu hai già il dvd
<cristian_c> per la usb dovresti avere l'iso e trasferirla
<cristian_c> !usbwin | RSA4096
<ubot-it> RSA4096: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<cristian_c> RSA4096: hai il lettore dvd sull'asus?
<RSA4096> cristian_c, per favore mi ripasseresti il comando per disattivare la modifica dell'acessione automatica del bluethoot
<cristian_c> RSA4096: cristian_c> RSA4096: sudo gedit /etc/bluetooth/main.conf
<RSA4096> cristian_c, ty
<cristian_c> cristian_c> RSA4096: vai in fondo al file
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> RSA4096: modifica la riga: AutoEnable=true
<cristian_c> e aggiungi il cancelletto
<cristian_c> #AutoEnable=true
<cristian_c> così
<chathu> ciao a tutti ragazzi! sono nuovo da queste parti e soprattutto su ubuntu, vi spiego ora il mio problema, che penso sia veramente molto semplice da capire, sto passando da windows 10 ad ubuntu 16.4lts
<chathu> ho fatto partire la live da usb e tramite gparted ho formattato il mio HDD da 500gb in questo modo, 300gb in ntfs per windows,8gb per swap,40gb per ubuntu e il resto l-ho formattato in ntfs e lo vorrei usare come partizione dati per ubuntu
<chathu> poi sono uscito da gparted e ho cliccato install ubuntu dal desktop
<chathu> e ho fatto partire l-installazione
<chathu> ora sono bloccato sulla scelta della partizione dove installarlo, cioe, vorrei installarlo su quella da 40gb ma mi chiede il punto di mount
<chathu> e non saprei cosa inserire
<chathu> devo inserire un punto di mount anche per le altre partizioni?
<chathu> aiuto!
<chathu> se qualcuno è disposto a darmi una mano posso caricare anche adesso uno screenshot
<RSA4096> cristian_c, allora con la live diciamo che vede il mouse ma non funzina benissimo
<RSA4096> e non fa il paried
<RSA4096> dopo che ho riavviato il pc il bluethoot ha rilevato il mouse
<RSA4096> perà non riesco a fare il paried
<chathu> ciao a tutti ragazzi! sono nuovo da queste parti e soprattutto su ubuntu, vi spiego ora il mio problema, che penso sia veramente molto semplice da capire, sto passando da windows 10 ad ubuntu 16.4lts
<chathu> ho fatto partire la live da usb e tramite gparted ho formattato il mio HDD da 500gb in questo modo, 300gb in ntfs per windows,8gb per swap,40gb per ubuntu e il resto l-ho formattato in ntfs e lo vorrei usare come partizione dati per ubuntu
<chathu> poi sono uscito da gparted e ho cliccato install ubuntu dal desktop
<chathu> e ho fatto partire l-installazione
<chathu> ora sono bloccato sulla scelta della partizione dove installarlo, cioe, vorrei installarlo su quella da 40gb ma mi chiede il punto di mount
<chathu> e non saprei cosa inserire
<chathu> devo inserire un punto di mount anche per le altre partizioni?
<chathu> aiuto!
<chathu> se qualcuno è disposto a darmi una mano posso caricare anche adesso uno screenshot
<cristian_c> chathu:
<cristian_c> !gparted
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<cristian_c> !installazione | chathu
<ubot-it> chathu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<cristian_c> seguendo queste due guide sul wiki dovresti agevolmente farcela
<cristian_c> RSA4096: ma sempre in live?
<RSA4096> si live e dopo
<RSA4096> adesso vedo il mouse nei dispositivi
<RSA4096> ma non si accoppia
<RSA4096> cristian_c, una domanda per alleggerire il sistema devo rimuovere le che ho aggiunto?
<cristian_c> 'sì live e dopo' <- cosa intendi?
<RSA4096> cristian_c, che in live ho visto il dispositivo
<cristian_c> RSA4096: ma sei in live?
<RSA4096> ma non si accoipiava
<RSA4096> cristian_c, non più
<cristian_c> 'alleggerire il sistema'
<cristian_c> RSA4096: reinstalla ubuntu
<cristian_c> oppure
<cristian_c> !ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<RSA4096> cristian_c, quindi adesso ho il mouse nei dispositivi bluetooth, è connesso ma non accopiato
<cristian_c> RSA4096: ma in live?
<RSA4096> sia in live, sia adesso
<cristian_c> #eallora
<cristian_c> RSA4096: fai una cosa: installazione pulita, altrimenti non ha senso, se non provi con altri sistemi operativi
<RSA4096> installazione pulita di Ubuntu?
<cristian_c> RSA4096: oppure collegati qui in chat dalla live
<RSA4096> perchè?
<cristian_c> RSA4096: perché non ha senso stare a cercare di far funzionare un os che è stato inquinato dai ppa
<cristian_c> ecc...
<cristian_c> a sistemi così alterati non forniamo supporto
<RSA4096> cristian_c, una domanda, io metto ppa per avere sempre aggiornamenti disponibili
<RSA4096> sbaglio?
<cristian_c> RSA4096: sbagli candeggio
<cristian_c> i ppa non servono questo
<cristian_c> *a
<RSA4096> cristian_c, quindi non adrebbero mai usati?
<cristian_c> RSA4096: sono archivi di pacchetti non supoortati ufficialmente dal sistema
<cristian_c> RSA4096: il punto è che qui, salvo rari casi, non se ne da supporto
<cristian_c> viste le conseiguenze spesso tragiche per i neoutenti che non ne sanno fare uso
<cristian_c> !ppa
<ubot-it> Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<cristian_c> RSA4096: qui si da supporto ai repository ufficiali di ubuntu
<cristian_c> !repository | RSA4096
<ubot-it> RSA4096: Guida ai repository: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository e http://help.ubuntu-it.org/8.04/ubuntu/add-applications/it/extra-repositories.html | Esempio di sources.list http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList | Da Kubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/Kubuntu
<RSA4096> cristian_c, adesso è più chiaro
<cristian_c> RSA4096: pacchetti di ppa possono contenere versioni più aggiornate di programmi e componenti di sistema
<cristian_c> rispetto alle versioni presenti nei repository ufficiali
<RSA4096> cristian_c, ho capito cosa vuoi dire, e che non sono stabili
<cristian_c> ma che possono, causa dipendenze ecc.. , generare conflitti con altri componenti di sistema, che dovrebbero funzionare normalmenre con versioni di pacchetti dei reposit9ey ufficiali
<cristian_c> RSA4096: possono essere non compatibili con altri pacchetti di sistrma
<cristian_c> RSA4096: in pratica, fai la macedonia
<RSA4096> cristian_c, adesso metto la live e provo icr da lì
<RSA4096> 5 minuti e arrivo
<RSA4096> cristian_c: eccomi
<RSA4096> sono in live
<cristian_c> RSA4096: che dispositivi vedi?
<RSA4096> il mouse
<cristian_c> RSA4096: che cosa provi a fare per accoppiarlo?
<RSA4096> cristian_c: ti posto uno screenshot
<RSA4096> cristian_c: http://it.tinypic.com/r/ifucdj/9
<RSA4096> clicco su next
<RSA4096> cristian_c: in questo screenshot e' piu visibile
<RSA4096> http://it.tinypic.com/r/fvhdg7/9
<cristian_c> RSA4096: e poi cosa fai?
<RSA4096> cristian_c: adesso mi e comparso questo messaggio> Successfully set up new device 'MX Anyehere 2'
<cristian_c> bbene
<cristian_c> *bene
<RSA4096> a volte mi e' comparso Set up falied
<RSA4096> adesso mi da Paried> Yes
<RSA4096> ma il mouse non va
<cristian_c> RSA4096: xinput list
<RSA4096> http://pastebin.com/rH8KHuT1
<RSA4096> cristian_c: ecco qui >(
<cristian_c> RSA4096: devi attivare il servizio immissione dati dal gestore bluetooth
<cristian_c> almeno dovrebbe
<RSA4096> cristian_c: come si fa_
<RSA4096> cristian_c: noto una cosa strana guarda lo screenshot http://it.tinypic.com/r/11rg3ec/9
<RSA4096> non iresco a spuntare Connetion in ON
<cristian_c> RSA4096: connection su on
<cristian_c> RSA4096: cos'altro hai oltre a 'all types'?
<RSA4096> cristian_c: non riesco non e' cliccabile
<cristian_c> RSA4096: proviamo
<cristian_c> puoi ripetere l'ultima cosa che hai scritto?
<RSA4096> non riesco non e' cliccabile  il pulsante connection
<cristian_c> a parte che no va ckiccato, ma trascinato
<RSA4096> lo so
<krabador> kick off
<RSA4096> cristian_c: me lo trascinare solo dal menu in alto
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> RSA4096: apri un terminale
<RSA4096> ma rimane off dalle impostazioni dello screenshoot
<RSA4096> cristian_c: fatto
<cristian_c> RSA4096: digita: bluetoothctl
<RSA4096> cristian_c: ecco
<RSA4096> http://pastebin.com/ErTeKnaJ
<cristian_c> RSA4096: digita: connect seguito dal mac address del mouse
<cristian_c> esemoio: connect AA:BB:CC:DD:EE:FF
<cristian_c> *esempio
<RSA4096> cristian_c: Attempting to connect to E8:1D:6E:74:71:83
<RSA4096> il mouse ancora non si muove
<cristian_c> attempting
<cristian_c> fallo fnire
<cristian_c> dagki il tempo
<RSA4096> cristian_c: Failed to connect: org.bluez.Error.Failed
<cristian_c> RSA4096: fai una cosa
 * RSA4096 anche due
<cristian_c> RSA4096: disaccoppia il mouse
<RSA4096> fatto
<cristian_c> RSA4096: il mouse ha la batteria carica?
<RSA4096> si
<cristian_c> RSA4096: in un terminale: systemctl restart bluetooth
<RSA4096> cristian_c: fatto
<cristian_c> RSA4096: poi: hcitool scan
<Ubuntu-toto> Salve! ho installato l'ultima versione di ubuntu sul mio asus B551LG.. purtroppo però non riesco in alcun modo a bisualizzare le reti wireless! pur andando in impostazioni/ rete e premendo il tasto ON, questo stesso tasto si seta nuovamente ad OFF dopo pochi istanti.. come posso risolvere?
<cristian_c> Ubuntu-toto: apri un terminake
<RSA4096> cristian_c: mi da questo
<cristian_c> terminale
<cristian_c> Ubuntu-toto: sei connesso via cavo?
<cristian_c> !paste | RSA4096
<ubot-it> RSA4096: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<RSA4096> cristian_c: Scanning ...
<RSA4096> e poi nulla
<RSA4096> si e' fermato
<Ubuntu-toto> purtroppo no.. ma se servono file da scaricare posso farlo con lo smartphone
<cristian_c> RSA4096: perché non trova nienre
<RSA4096> cristian_c: non so non mi da nulla
<cristian_c> RSA4096: da quanto visto negli screenshot, ubuntu non è impostato come visibile agli altri dispositivi
<cristian_c> Ubuntu-toto: e non puoi collegarti via cavo?
<RSA4096> cristian_c: ora lo attivo
<RSA4096> cristian_c: attivato
<cristian_c> RSA4096: poi: hcitool scan
<Ubuntu-toto> lo so che sembra strano, ma non posso... per poterlo fare dovrei aspettare più di una settimana.. posso fare da tethering usb con lo smartphone ma purtroppo (non so perché) dopo pochi minuti è come se la linea si disconnettesse dal pc..
<cristian_c> Ubuntu-toto: quanti minuti regge?
<Ubuntu-toto> non li ho contati.. un paio credo.. magari dimmi una possibile soluzione, così provo con il tethering
<cristian_c> Ubuntu-toto: collegati con il cavetto, poi apri un terminale
<cristian_c> Ubuntu-toto: e digita: lshw -C network
<cristian_c> Ubuntu-toto: incolla il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | Ubuntu-toto
<ubot-it> Ubuntu-toto: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Ubuntu-toto> ok
<RSA4096> cristian_c:cosa ne pensi?
<cristian_c> RSA4096: di cosa?
<cristian_c> RSA4096: hai mandato il comando?
<Ubuntu-toto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23315077
<cristian_c> Ubuntu-toto: fai attenzione
<cristian_c> Ubuntu-toto: incolla il comando così come te lo si è postato
<cristian_c> senza iniziative personali
<cristian_c> che non hai digitato correttamente
<Ubuntu-toto> non ho capito scusa, cosa ho sbagliato?
<cristian_c> Ubuntu-toto: non hai incollato nel terminale il comando che ti è stato indicato
<RSA4096> cristian_c: si ma lo scanning non da nessun risultato
<Ubuntu-toto> ora ho capito, non avevo letto network nel comando, scusami
<cristian_c> RSA4096: ma il mouse è in modalità accoppiamento?
<cristian_c> Ubuntu-toto: nessun problema
<RSA4096> cristian_c: deve essere accoppiato?
<cristian_c> RSA4096: in modalità accoppiamento
<Ubuntu-toto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23315105/
<cristian_c> ovvero pronto per essere accoppiato
<cristian_c> Ubuntu-toto: rfkill list
<cristian_c> Ubuntu-toto: incolla il risultato su pastebin
<Ubuntu-toto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23315116/
<cristian_c> Ubuntu-toto: sudo rfkill unblock all
<cristian_c> Ubuntu-toto: dopodiché, ridigita: rfkill list
<RSA4096> cristian_c: cosa intendi per modalita di accopiamento?
<Ubuntu-toto> ora sono tutti su "no" tranne il soft blocked in acer-wireless
<cristian_c> RSA4096: tutti i dispoaitivi bluetooth hanno una modalità che consente loro di accoppiarsi con altri dispositivi
<Ubuntu-toto> se ti serve incollo su pastebin
<cristian_c> RSA4096: quando non è in modalità accoppiamento, un dispositivo bkuetooth può essere solo spento o connesso
<cristian_c> Ubuntu-toto: incolla tutto quanto su pastebin
<cristian_c> RSA4096: begli auricolari ad esempio, la modalità di accoppiamento è segnalata da luce rossa e blu intermittenti
<Ubuntu-toto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23315127/
<cristian_c> e su altri dispositivi ad esempio è un led lampeggiante
<cristian_c> Ubuntu-toto: il comando precedente non aveva risposto niente?
<cristian_c> Ubuntu-toto: quando hai installato ubuntu?
<Ubuntu-toto> no, il comando precedente non ha risposto niente.. comunque ho installato ubuntu meno di una settimana fa, in dual boot con windows 10
<cristian_c> Ubuntu-toto: digita: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Ubuntu-toto> incollo?
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> se andato q buon fine, non serve
<cristian_c> se ci sono errori, invece incolla su pastebin
<Ubuntu-toto> no, risulta un programma installato.. solo che mi sono apparse 2 finestre di errore (non nel terminale).. la prima "si è verificato un problema a un programma di sistema, segnalare il problema adesso?"
<cristian_c> beh, per il momento no
<Ubuntu-toto> mentre l'altra finestra dice "ubuntu 16.04 ha riscontrato un errore interno
<cristian_c> Ubuntu-toto: digita: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<Ubuntu-toto> mi ha restituito un link
<Ubuntu-toto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23315157/
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Ubuntu-toto: rfkill list | pastebinit
<cristian_c> Ubuntu-toto: poi: sudo rfkill unblock all
<cristian_c> Ubuntu-toto: quindi: rfkill list | pastebinit
<cristian_c> Ubuntu-toto: e infine: dmesg | tail
<cristian_c> scusa
<cristian_c> Ubuntu-toto: e infine: dmesg | tail | pastebinit
<cristian_c> ora è corretto
<Ubuntu-toto> in tutti i comandi ha restituito link
<Ubuntu-toto> incollo tutti o solo l'ultimo?
<cristian_c> Ubuntu-toto: tutti
<Ubuntu-toto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23315164/
<Ubuntu-toto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23315167/
<Ubuntu-toto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23315169/
<cristian_c> Ubuntu-toto: i peoblemi di disconnessione con il cavetto usb, sono dovuti a ipv6
<cristian_c> Ubuntu-toto: se imposti ipv6 su ignore nel network maner, e attivi ipv4, non dovrebbe accadere
<cristian_c> Ubuntu-toto: per quanto riguarda il wifi, digita: dmesg | pastebinit
<Ubuntu-toto> scusa l'ignoranza, dove trovo il network manager per modificare ipv6?
<cristian_c> Ubuntu-toto: icona di rete sul pannello
<cristian_c> Ubuntu-toto: ma intanto, hai digitato il comando?
<Ubuntu-toto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23315185/
<Ubuntu-toto> comando digitato... la risposta è sopra.. comunque ipv6 era già su ignora, mentre ipv4 su automatico, ma non va lo stesso purtroppo...
<cristian_c> Ubuntu-toto: è strano
<cristian_c> comunque, sto guardando ancora il link
<Ubuntu-toto> tranquillo, attendo... comunque ti chiedo scusa, non mi ero accorto che quando ho controllato le opzioni, la rete si era già scollegata.. ora ho riprovato e sembra funzionare correttamente tramite tethering.. grazie
<cristian_c> Ubuntu-toto: mi dispiace, ma continuo a leggere di ipv6 nel log di dmesg
<cristian_c> ahhh, ecco perché
<Ubuntu-toto> cosa?
<cristian_c> Ubuntu-toto: perché avevi sempre ipv6
<cristian_c> non su ignore
<cristian_c> il log parla chiaro
<Ubuntu-toto> quindi cosa faccio?
<cristian_c> in merito al tethering?
<Ubuntu-toto> per il wifi principalmente
<Ubuntu-toto> il tethering pensavo si fosse risolto ma mi sbagliavo... però la mia "priorità" è il wifi
<cristian_c> Ubuntu-toto: sei in dual boot giusto?
<Ubuntu-toto> si
<cristian_c> Ubuntu-toto: hai ibernato windows , giusto?
<Ubuntu-toto> ho semplicemente acceso il pc e fatto partire da ubuntu.. windows non l'ho proprio acceso
<Ubuntu-toto> non so se ho capito bene la domanda
<cristian_c> Ubuntu-toto: quanto tempo ci mette a fare il boot windows?
<Ubuntu-toto> non poco... da quando ho messo il dual boot mi sembra che impiega un po di più
<cristian_c> Ubuntu-toto: il punto è che magari dovresti entrare in windows
<cristian_c> andare su arresta e poi riavviare
<Ubuntu-toto> ma solitamente faccio così...
<cristian_c> Ubuntu-toto: che ormai, da 7 in poi, windows usa l'ibernazione ibrida
<cristian_c> su 10 è di default
<cristian_c> Ubuntu-toto: allora vai nel bios
<Ubuntu-toto> ok, vado ora?
<cristian_c> spe
<Ubuntu-toto> ok
<cristian_c> Ubuntu-toto: avevi disattivato avvio rapido nel bios?
<Ubuntu-toto> sinceramente non ricordo... ricordo di aver selezionato come primo avvio la pendrive in modo tale da poter installare ubuntu
<cristian_c> Ubuntu-toto: hai installato ubuntu in modalità uefi o in legacy?
<Ubuntu-toto> sinceramente a questo non saprei risponderti..
<cristian_c> Ubuntu-toto: intanto prova a impostare il bios alle condizioni di default
<Ubuntu-toto> ok, entro ora nel bios
<Ubuntu-toto> sono dentro
<cristian_c> Ubuntu-toto: poi ,  una volta su ubuntu, verifica con rfkill list se il wifi è ancora 'soft blocked'
<cristian_c> Ubuntu-toto: per come muoverti nel bios, consulta il manuale del tuo portatile
<Ubuntu-toto> nel bios vado su "save e extit" e clicco su restore defaults?
<Ubuntu-toto> nella descrizione dice "restore /load default values for all the setup options
<Ubuntu-toto> cristian?
#ubuntu-it 2016-10-13
<clays> Buongiorno a tutti..scusate ma già mi sto impiccando ad usare questa chat. Ho visionato alcune situazioni simili alle mie ma non riesco a capire bene. Non so se questo sia il posto giusto per fare domande tecniche. Ho anche mandato una email consiglio@ubuntu-it.org ma non mi ha risposto nessuno
<glpiana> se si tratta di una richiesta di supporto, non mi stupisce che il consiglio non ti abbia risposto
<clays> no, era una richiesta generica per presentarmi nella comunità
<glpiana> clays, passa su #ubuntu-it-chat , ne parliamo di là
<clays> per i problemi tecnici invece posso chiedere qui?
<glpiana> clays, certo
<clays> ho appena acquistato un notebook Lenovo e mi sono trovato con una serie di partizioni già preistallate e con Windwos 8. La mia idea era di spiattellare tutto con Gparted per istallare Ubuntu ma mi dice che il sistema per motivi di sicurezza non piò fare il boot da quel CD
<clays> Partizioni EFI ?? io non so nemmeno cosa sia..
<glpiana> !uefi | clays prova a leggere qui
<ubot-it> clays prova a leggere qui: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<clays> UEFI o EFI?
<glpiana> https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unified_Extensible_Firmware_Interface
<clays> thanks !
<clays> ho visto in uno delle varie pagine che c'è un elenco di Lenovo certificati per Ubuntu... il mio non c'è..cosa mi consigliate?
<glpiana> clays, prima di cancellare qualsiasi cosa dal tuo pc, ti consiglierei di provare ubuntu in live, senza installarlo. così ti rendi conto di quale hardware funziona e quale no
<clays> OK grazie
<marco9877896> Ciao sto facendo il download di una versione a 64bit ne hop scaricata in precedenza una a 32
<marco9877896> non parte il download  mi porta subito alla pagina... grazie per aver scaricato ubuntu
<marco9877896> qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<akis24> !download
<ubot-it> download is http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ o http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ o http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04
<marco9877896> è la 14.04 la versione adesso provo... i link che mi hai fornito
<akis24> marco9877896: https://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads   scegli la versione che preferisci che preferisci e scarica
<akis24> marco9877896: comunque l'ultima versione è la 16.04.1
<marco9877896> grazie
<akis24> marco9877896: di nulla
<mrlmrl> salve, cerco un programma per registrare i miei video dalla webcam, e poi caricarli sul canale youtube o poterli inviare facilmente. Qualche suggerimento? Grazie.
<cristian_c> mrlmrl: probabilmente c'è un programma che riassume le operazioni in un solo luogo
<cristian_c> mrlmrl: utilizzi unity?
<ExPBoy> io direi che vlc fa al caso tuo
<ExPBoy> ecco
<cristian_c> ma siamo sicuri che youtube permetta ancora questa possibilità?
<cristian_c> su vlc non ho ancora visto
<sunrise> qualcuno sa dirmi se ha riscontrato un bug relativo al kernel che dà problemi con la connessione wifi, nella versione ubuntu 16.04?
<akis24> !chat | sunrise
<ubot-it> sunrise: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<master-user> ciao a tutti
<master-user> avrei una domanda
<master-user> su gnome-mount su ubuntu 126.04
<master-user> ubuntu 16.40
<master-user> ubuntu 16.04
<master-user> ce la posso fare
<Carlin0> !enter | master-user
<ubot-it> master-user: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<master-user> si si lo so, mi è partita
<ivanprof> salve
<Pietro> salve
<ivanprof> ragazzi mi potreste dare una mano?
<krabador> !chiedi | ivanprof
<ubot-it> ivanprof: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<pietroalbini> krabador, dovresti aggiornare qualcosa :)
<ivanprof> su xubuntu: impostazioni sessione e avvio scelgo topi come splash:riavvio e dopo il login mi appare una schermata bianca col topino che fasha ed è tutto bloccato, come faccio a togliere la splash?
<master-user> utilizzo ubuntu 16.04, utilizzo gnome-mount per accedere a risorse di rete. Ho già visto che il mount viene effettuato su /run/user_id/gvfs. Quello che chiedo è : è possibile fornire un nome diverso al mount. al posto di quello che assegna il comando in automatico ? E' incomprensibile all'utente. Grazie
<Carlin0> ivanprof, scegli : nessuno splash
<Guest81064> io vorrei installare ubuntu sul mio notebook jumper ezbook2, ho creato una pendrive avviabile tramite il tool rufus, al riavvio seleziono la pendrive come dispositivo di boot e mi chiede se installare ubunto o provarlo senza installare, fin li tutto bene, ma qualsiasi delle 2 opzioni io scelga non va in porto e il sistema rimane fermo per ore con u
<Guest81064> na schermata nera
<akis24> !mac | Guest81064
<ubot-it> Guest81064: Ubuntu su MacBook Pro: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro | Installare Ubuntu sui sistemi Mac Intel: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UbuntuMacIntel | Download di Ubuntu per PowerPc: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/ImmaginiPowerPc
<anto84> Salve,ho un problema con ubuntu 16.04,dopo un aggiornamento al ravvio non caricava il sistema,mi potete aiutare?grazie
<akis24> anto84: che aggiornamento ?
<anto84> penso di sistema akis24
<ivanprof> non posso è tutto bloccato sulla pagina di splash, che continua a lampeggiare e il puntatore mi segnala in attesa, non vedo nulla e non posso selezionare nulla
<akis24> anto84: quando avvii hai il menu di grub prova a selezionare la seconda voce di avvio  in recoverymode e vedi se riesce ad avviarsi
<ubulover> perchè con dist-upgrade non mi da aggiornamenti?
<akis24> ubulover:  versione ?
<ubulover> 16.04 LTS vorrei provare la 16.10
<krabador> ubulover: se repo inceppati o già aggiornata
<krabador> ubulover: non è con dist-upgrade che salti diversione
<krabador> consulta il wiki a riguardo
<ubulover> hai mica un link?
<akis24> ubulover: avanzare da versione lts a una con supporto a 9 mesi non credo sia ottimale comunque
<anto84> akis24:gia provato,infatti scrivo proprio da la recoverymode del sistema corrente,se provo a avviare da altre versioni non mi funzionano correttamente!
<Carlin0> ubulover, per la 16.10 devi chiedere su #ubuntu-it+1
<anto84> akis24: gia provato,infatti scrivo proprio da la recoverymode del sistema corrente,se provo a avviare da altre versioni non mi funzionano correttamente!
<Carlin0> anto84, scrivi in un terminale ls -a /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Carlin0> anto84, metti il risultato in pastebin
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<anto84> Carlin0: ok
<master-user> nessuno che conosce gnome-mount ?
* akis24 changed the topic of #ubuntu-it to: Canale italiano ufficiale di supporto per Ubuntu | Regolamento e info registrazione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida | Non incollare in canale, usare http://pastebin.ubuntu.com | Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | È uscita Ubuntu 16.10 Yakkety Yak : http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.10/
<anto84> https://thepb.in/p/nZhl4zgvZZvSY
<Carlin0> anto84, hai la 16.04 ?
<anto84> Carlin0: si
<Carlin0> eh certo che già aggiungere ppa non va bene anto84 se poi glieli aggingi di un'altra release è normale che incasini tutto
<ivanprof> si può rimettere le impostazioni in default da un comando da terminale?
<anto84> Carlin0;
<Carlin0> !ripristino | anto84
<ubot-it> anto84: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<anto84> Carlin0: non mi ricordo a cosa servono le ppa!
* akis24 changed the topic of #ubuntu-it to: Canale italiano ufficiale di supporto per Ubuntu | Regolamento e info registrazione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida | Non incollare in canale, usare http://pastebin.ubuntu.com | Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | È uscita Ubuntu 16.10 Yakkety Yak : http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<anto84> @ubot.it: grazie!
<anto84> @ubot-it: grazie!
<akis24> !ppa | anto84
<ubot-it> anto84: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<anto84> @ubot-it: un altro problema che la chiaveta con ubuntu non si avvia,come faccio?grazie
<akis24> !usbwin | anto84
<ubot-it> anto84: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<akis24> anto84:  e imposta nel bios l'avvio da usb come prima periferica di avvio
<anto84> akis24: he la mia prassi :)
<akis24> anto84: rifalla la usb se non si avvia come indicato sopra
<anto84> akis24: certo,grazie!
<ivanprof> ragazzi perfavore mi potreste dire se c'è un comando da terminale che riporti tuttel el impostazioni di sistema come appena installato?
<akis24> di nulla
<akis24> ivanprof: prova a ripristinare
<akis24> !ripristino | ivanprof
<ubot-it> ivanprof: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<ivanprof> akis24 come?
<akis24> ivanprof:  leggendo al link indicato
<ivanprof> grazie akis24 @ubot-it
<ivanprof> ma vale lo stesso se è solo una desktop? perchè io ho ubuntustudio, come login posso entrare anche in xfce e xubuntu, ho due login diversi e in uno di questi che ho settato la splash e mi si blocca tutto
<akis24> ivanprof: vale per il sistema che verra' riportato allo  stato iniziale tutte le modifiche effettuate andranno perse  e se hai una partizione singola anche i dati ma se leggi avrai tutte le informazioni
<akis24> ivanprof: quindi un bel backup è raccomandabile prima
<ivanprof> i dati sono su un altro hard disk, si seguirò la guida e vedremo che succede, per il momento grazie e nel caso ritrnerò ;)
<fabio_cc> ivanprof, quindi se non torni vuol dire che è andato tutto bene :)
<Marco29998> Ciao ho installato l'ultima versione di ubuntu LTS (16)
<Marco29998> non ho mai usato ubuntu ma avendo cancellando windows ed un pc oramai datato volevo provare
<Marco29998> molto bello ma lo schermo a un certo punto ha iniziato a "sfarfallare" in modo incredibile
<Marco29998> non si guarda...
<Marco29998> fino a quando è diventato completamente nero anche riavviandolo e fine
<Marco29998> ho reinstallato la stessa versione collegato con cavo internet per avere tutti gli aggiornamenti
<Marco29998> si è installata regolarmente ed ora ha ricominciato a "sfarfallare" dopo circa un ora dall'installazione
<Marco29998> su windows nessun problema, quando non "sfarfalla" si vede benissimo
<Marco29998> ho impostato in RGB per provare, ho cambiato dimensioni dello schermo... ma mi sa si tratta di scheda grafica... frequenza??
<Marco29998> chi mi può aiutare...!!
<Marco29998> Sto installando i driver proprietari trovati e speriamo bene... ma qui non c'è nessuno?
<n00t> ciao a tutti!
<krabador> !ciao | n00t
<ubot-it> n00t: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<sasa> qualcuno sa cosa fanno i permessi (rwx ) relativi ad un file associato ad un device , e ad un socket ?
<chathu> ciao ragazzi, ho una perplessità in merito ad un paio di cose, pensavo che ubuntu fosse più veloce di windows 10 ma mi sbagliavo drasticamente :( ho installato ubuntu stamattina con tutte le sue partizioni ecc, ma all'avvio spezza il minuto, lo il viola dello splash screen mi flasha qlk volta prima di avviarsi, vedo spesso stringhe di codice che sc
<chathu> orrono velocemente sullo schermo, e poi in alto a sinistra compare sempre questa scritta: "/dev/sda3: clean, 256545/10...., files /2074475/43...."
<chathu> ma è possibile che la stessa macchina con le stesse prestazioni faccia viaggiare meglio W10 dall'ubuntu 16?
<cristian_c> chathu: i sensi possono essere tratti in inganno
<chathu> cosa intendi ?
<cristian_c> chathu: parli della 16.10?
<chathu> ho fatto tutti gli aggiornamenti
<chathu> 16.4
<chathu> lts
<chathu> quella che è scaricabile dal sito
<cristian_c> chathu: è una cosa frequente a tanti, compreso me, quella stringa
<cristian_c> con lo splash poco visibile
<chathu> ah ok, quindi non si tratta di un problema specifico... :) bene
<cristian_c> suc16.04
<cristian_c> chathu: è una cosa comparsa con 16.04 o con 15.10
<cristian_c> chathu: riguardo l'avvio, sicuro che l'avvio ibrido su windows fosse disattivato?
<cristian_c> non vorrei si confrontasse un sistema ibernato con uno che non lo è
<chathu> si, sono andato sul pannello di controllo, impostazioni alimentazione e ho cambiato
<chathu> come scritto sulla guida
<cristian_c> chathu: per le prestazioni, beh, non hai fornito l'informazione essenziale
<cristian_c> !dettagli | chathu
<ubot-it> chathu: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<chathu> ok, scusate :) non lo sapevo, provvedo subito
<cristian_c> chathu: nel senso, confronta l'avvio di sistema tra windows ibernato e windows avviato senza ibernazione
<cristian_c> 'arresta sistema'
<chathu> ubuntu, 16.04lts, i3-3217u, 4gb ram(3.7 visibile), scheda video intel ivybridge mobile, notebook asus x551ca, UEFI PRESENTE
<chathu> gia confrontato, win 10 da spento morto, si è sempre acceso prima di ubuntu
<chathu> anche la 14.04 era lenta ad avviarsi
<cristian_c> chathu: se è un discorso di velocità
<cristian_c> chathu: hai provato altre derivate ufficiali di ubuntu?
<cristian_c> chathu: intendo nell'utilizzo quotidiano , non nell'avvio
<chathu> no, ma posso chiederti una cosa delle partizioni e mi dici se l'ho fatta bene per favore? ieri in assistenza ho chiesto ma nessuno ha voluto rispondermi
<chathu> mi hanno fatto seguire le guide
<chathu> ma vorrei un parere diretto
<cristian_c> chathu: quali guide?
<chathu> per partizionare
<chathu> magari l'ho fatto male
<chathu> ora ti espongo
<cristian_c> in teoria non dovrebbero avere influenza sulle prestazioni
<cristian_c> la scelta delle partizioni
<cristian_c> riguardo le dimensioni
<chathu> ho un hdd 500gb, 300gb (ntfs x windows), 8gb (swap), il resto (ext3 journaled per ubuntu?
<chathu> )
<chathu> 3 partizioni, tutte primarie, sull' ext3 ho messo punto di mount "/"
<chathu> è corretto quello che ho fatto?
<vialdo> ciao a tutti non capisco perchè il linux kernel non viene aggiornato, utilizzo ubuntu mate 16.04.1 ho questo messaggio
<vialdo> I seguenti pacchetti sono stati mantenuti alla versione attuale:
<vialdo>   linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic linux-signed-generic
<vialdo>   linux-signed-image-generic
<vialdo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23319686/
<vialdo> sto utilizzando la versione 4.4.0-42-generic
<vialdo> ho anche la versione 4.4.0-43-generic non la utilizzo perchè ho problemi
<cristian_c> chathu: se non iberni con ubuntu, 8 gb di swap non servono
<cristian_c> chathu: hai partizionato manualmente?
<cristian_c> chathu: perché ext3 proprio mi suona strana
<cristian_c> vialdo: che tipo di problemi?
<cristian_c> vialdo: apri un terminale
<ryuujin> remix_tj: :*
<vialdo> si è bloccato dopo il grub, poi sono riuscito ad effettuare l'accesso ma il mouse non funziona solo il touch e la luminosità rimane al massimo senza possibilità di modificarla
<vialdo> allora dato che l'altro funziona bene sto utilizzando quello
<chathu> allora, ho fatto partire la live di ubuntu con usb, e ho partizionato usando gparted, poi sempre dalla live ho fatto partire l'installazione di ubuntu tramite l'icona sulla scrivania "install ubuntu 16.04"
<cristian_c> vialdo: di che hardware stai parlando?
<mene> ciao sono nuovo, è possibile accede ad una condivisione samba con un account locale di windows (con utente e password), se si mi potete indicare quali sono i passaggi usando webmin? grazie
<cristian_c> mene: va configurato il server samba su ubuntu
<cristian_c> se devi accederci da windows
<cristian_c> !samba | mene
<ubot-it> mene: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<cristian_c> chathu: ma non capisco la scelta ext3
<chathu> ti spiego, ieri sera avevo fatto tutto sotto l'estensione ext4, ma dato che vedevo e notavo che il pc era lento, e caricava per ore persino lo store di ubuntu, allora ho provato ad installarlo sopra la ext3, pensando che essendo una vecchia estensione sia più stabile della ext4 chè più recente..
<chathu> bo, sto facendo tentativi
<chathu> ora ho messo a scaricare la 16.04.1 lts, xk il mio sistema è rimasto ancora alla 16.04 lts e non mi trova nessun aggiornamento
<cristian_c> chathu: ext4 è di default da anni
<mene> io già configurato una share in samba ma non riesco ad accedervi da win se non quando imposto guest access (yes)
<cristian_c> ed è una versione migliorativa rispetto a ext3, chathu
<chathu> allora ho letto delle bagianate su quella guida
<vialdo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23319734/
<chathu> io sono nuovo di pacco nel mondo ubuntu:) e mi arrampico sulle varie guide che trovo online per arrangiarmi coi problemi
<cristian_c> mene: controlla che la configurazione sia corretta. Hai dato un'occhiata alla guida wiki?
<chathu> pensa che avrei provato stasera a mettere anche la ext2
<chathu> ok, allora metto tutto in ext4
<cristian_c> chathu: quali baggianate e quale guida?
<mene> si, almeno 20 volte negli ultimi 2 gg
<mene> :)
<anto84> @ubot-it: non riesco a ripristinare ubuntu 16.04
<chathu> ho letto su di un forum, esterno
<chathu> non quello di ubunto
<chathu> u*
<chathu> ma un altro forum, forse chimera
<cristian_c> vialdo: un portatile, quindi?
<chathu> non ricordo bene, ma stavo cercando un modo per velocizzare ubuntu, avevo messo 8gb di swap perchè dicevano che doveva essere almeno il doppio della ram
<cristian_c> !ripristino | anto84
<ubot-it> anto84: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<vialdo> si asus a53b scusa non l'avevo scritto
<cristian_c> chathu: qui non ti hanno consigliato guide online, ma guide ufficiali del wiki di ubuntu, o sbaglio?
<anto84> @ubot-it: non riesco lo stesso cio già provato!
<cristian_c> chathu: in caso di ibernazione, ha senso il doppio della ram. Ma allo stesso tempo, se hai tanta ram, non ti serve una swap
<cristian_c> !veggenti | anto84
<ubot-it> anto84: Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<anto84> @ubot-it: dopo un aggiornamento di sistema ho riavviato e ubuntu 16.04 non si avviava più!
<cristian_c> anto84: e poi?
<cristian_c> chathu: ho i privati disabilitati, scrivi tranquillamente in canale
<cristian_c> vialdo: ancora un po' di pazienza
<chathu> ok
<mene> @cristian_c quello che non ho capito è come dire a samba che solo l'utente locale windows può accedere a quella share
<chathu> stavo dicendo che dopo aver stabilito il punto di mount e poco prima di cominciare la scrittura dei file mi era arrivato un avviso inerente all'uefi e ad una probabilità di perdere la compatibilità con altri sistemi
<anto84> cristian_c: cosa intendi?
<cristian_c> anto84: che hai fatto dopo?
<chathu> io a quel punto ho cliccato su indietr, anziche su avanti, e l'installazione è partita lo stesso
<cristian_c> mene: hai detto che ti colleghi solo con guest, giusto?
<cristian_c> chathu: beh, non è proprio possibile
<vialdo> va bene aspetto cristian_c
<mene> esatto, o meglio se abilito i guest su samba entro
<anto84> cristian_c: ho provato con le versioni precedenti ma non si avviano correttamente, e quindi poi ho provato in recoverymode!
<cristian_c> anto84: e poi cosa hai fatto?
<chathu> anche la stamattina mi ha dato lo stesso messaggio e io ho fatto "indietro" e l'installazione ha proseguito
<cristian_c> chathu: sempre 16.04?
<mene> se invece non li abilito i guest quando tento di entrare da win mi chiede utente e pw ma quelli dell'account di win non gli vanno bene
<chathu> si si, 16.04 lts, posso fare una prova adesso e postarti il messaggio...adesso...tipo tra 30 min
<cristian_c> mene: qui ti si può può dire di ricontrollare il file di configurazione, c'è sicuramente qualcosa di mal configurato nel server
<cristian_c> mene: hai usato una gui?
<mene> cristian_c webmin
<cristian_c> mene: cioè , un'interfaccia grafica, su ubuntu, per configurare samba
<anto84> cristianc_c: adesso sto usando quella ma he in risoluzione 1024x768!
<chathu> e poi non ho capito che problemi dovrebbe darmi l'uefi, io non ho 2 sistemi, sto usando solo ubuntu, ma lo stesso mi da sempre l'avviso della presenza dell'uefi
<cristian_c> mene: utilizza system-config-samba
<anto84> cristian_c: adesso sto usando quella ma he in risoluzione 1024x768!
<cristian_c> mene: la guida sul wiki non parla di webmin
<mene> cristian_c sono su server
<cristian_c> chathu: beh, se installi in modalità uefi o legacy,, fa differenza
<chathu> come faccio a capire in quale modalità sto installando?
<cristian_c> mene: ok, ma la guida non parla comunque di webmin
<chathu> cè differenza palese anche nelle prestazioni?
<cristian_c> mene: comunque di accesso al sistema (riga di comando, file di configurazione)
<chathu> scusa, so che potrebbero sembrare domande assurde per te, ma come ti ho detto io ne so veramente poco sul mondo linux/infor
<cristian_c> chathu: lo vedi dal bios
<cristian_c> anto84: quindi non hai seguito la guida wiki linkata
<chathu> nel mio bios nn ho molte info visibili o opzioni da cambiare
<chathu> è megatrends qlks
<cristian_c> chathu: se è un bios uefi, lo si vede
<chathu> come lo vedo?
<cristian_c> dal bios stesso, dal manuale del pc, ecc...
<chathu> ok, ora vado a smanettare un po nel bios e mi faccio un paio di foto
<mene> cristian_c ma tu intendi la guida in ita che trovo su questo sito? perchè comunque quella non spiega come accede da un account locale in win
<chathu> grazie per la tua pazienza cmq!
<anto84> non si vede il nome di chi scrive!
<cristian_c> vialdo: quindi non va il touchpad con il nuovo kernel?
<cristian_c> anto84: in che senso?
<cristian_c> mene: quella che ho linkato prima
<cristian_c> !samba | mene
<ubot-it> mene: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<anto84> cristian_c: dicevo a chi mi ha scritto prima!
<cristian_c> mene: quella guida indica come configurare il server, sommariamente
<cristian_c> anto84: quindi non hai seguito la guida wiki linkata
<mene> cristian_c appunto sommariamente :)
<Dresult> ciao a tutti...ho aggiornato alla 16.10 ma non riesco a far partire steam...qualcuno piò darmi una mano ?
<anto84> cristian_c: non ho visto nessun link da te!
<cristian_c> mene: e tu l'hai configurato secondo la guida? ;)
<cristian_c> Dresult: e prima dell'avanzamento?
<Dresult> prima dell'avanzamento mi aveva data pure problemi ma ho risolto seguendo questa guida: http://askubuntu.com/questions/771032/steam-not-opening-in-ubuntu-16-04-lts ora invece neanche così risolvo
<mene> cristian_c no, perchè la guida non mi spiegava quello che volevo fare io
<cristian_c> @ubot-it> anto84: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<vialdo> non va il mouse il touchpad si poi la luminosità rimane al massimo
<cristian_c> anto84> @ubot-it: non riesco lo stesso cio già provato!
<cristian_c> vialdo: anche il mouse usb non va?
<vialdo> alcune volte dopo il grub si è bloccato tutto poi sono riuscito ad entrare
<cristian_c> mene: è una configurazione errata?
<cristian_c> vialdo: non hai risposto bene alla domanda
<anto84> cristian_c: si,la conosco già comguida ma quando faccio partire la chiavetta arriva al caricamento e si blocca!
<cristian_c> anto84: e hai installato ubuntu con quella?
<mene> cristian_c l'unica cosa che mi poteva essere utile è quando dice " per accedere ad una condivisione samba, la prima è quella di creare un utente samba virtuale tramite il comando:" ecc
<vialdo> perchè
<cristian_c> mene: sì, un attimo
<anto84> cristian_c: si!
<cristian_c> anto84: se andava prima,, dovrebbe andare in boot anche adesso
<cristian_c> perché non hai fatto modifiche ad essa
<vialdo> si il mouse usb non va
<cristian_c> anto84: in caso contrario, rifai il supporto
<cristian_c> vialdo: ok, apri un terminake
<cristian_c> terminale
<anto84> cristian_c: gia fatto ma he lo stesso!
<cristian_c> anto84: hai toccato il bios, dopo aver installato il sistema?
<vialdo> adesso mi trovo con l'altro kernel però
<cristian_c> anto84: hai provato con altre pendrive usb?
<cristian_c> vialdo: non importa, apri un terminale lo stesso
<vialdo> ok
<mene> cristian_c posso anche crearlo un utente virtuale samba da riga di comando ma io devo entra da win con il mio account locale senza che mi chieda user e pw perchè ne ho già i permessi su quella share
<cristian_c> vialdo: digita: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<anto84> cristian_c: nessuna modifica al bios ,perchè e successo in un aggiornamento di sistema qualche giorno fa,ho provato con un cd di lubuntu ma anche quello lo blocca secondo me he il sistema che si he dannegiato in avvio!
<cristian_c> mene: ed è una configurazione possibile
<cristian_c> mene: se non sbaglio, ci sono opzioni specidiche per quello che chiedi, nel file di configurazione
<cristian_c> mene: non hai accesso al desktop, giusto?
<mene> cristian_c no
<cristian_c> mene: con la gui forse ti sarebbe statp più facile, ti tocca lavorare sul file di configurazione
<cristian_c> mene: hai letto il man di samba?
<mene> cristian_c ma comunque non è quello il problema, posso editare la config si samba anche da terminale (via ssh)
<cristian_c> appunto
<cristian_c> il punto è come
<cristian_c> di editor a riga di comando ce ne sono
<vialdo> cristian_c: è già installato
<cristian_c> *editor di testi
<mene> cristian_c eh ma se non so dove metter le mani siamo punto e a capo :)
<cristian_c> vialdo: digita: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<cristian_c> mene: hai letto il man di samba?
<cristian_c> vol.  2
<mene> cristian_c no... è abbastanza incasinato, pensavo fosse più facile chiedere qui perchè pensavo fosse una problematica comune
<cristian_c> Dresult: e ora che problemi hai esattameb
<cristian_c> Dresult: e ora che problemi hai esattamente, quando lo lanci?
<Dresult> cristian_c avviandolo da terminale mi da errori libGL...aspetta che carico uno screen
<cristian_c> se non ricordo male, è un problema noto
<vialdo> cristian_c: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23319952/
<cristian_c> anto84: ma tu hai detto che non parte la live usb. Che c'entra il sistema danneggiato con questo?
<cristian_c> vialdo: in realrà, dopo, ti ho fornito un altro comando
<Dresult> cristian_c http://i64.tinypic.com/2z9f976.png
<cristian_c> che avrebbe dovuto restituirti un link
<cristian_c> che avresti dovuto postare in canale (il link)
<anto84> cristian_c: perchè visto che non va in nessun modo pessavo fosse un cosa di sistema!
<cristian_c> Dresult: aì, mi sembra proprio un problema noto
<vialdo> scusa ma sono perso controllo
<Dresult> si può risolvere ? :/
<cristian_c> Dresult: puoi rimandarmi il link di askubuntu? Altrimenti lo ricerco nel log
<Dresult> http://askubuntu.com/questions/771032/steam-not-opening-in-ubuntu-16-04-lts
<cristian_c> anto84: usb e sistema installato su hdd sono indipendenti l'uno dall'altro
<cristian_c> mene: ma il buon sistemista che come te vuole gestire tutto a riga di comando
<anto84> cristian_c: ok, ma ce un modo per sistemare la cosa!
<cristian_c> mene: deve conoscere il significato delle varie opzioni nei file di configurazione
<cristian_c> mene: altrimenti vai di gui, come tutti gli altri
<cristian_c> anto84: prima ti ho chiesto, e forse mi è sfuggita la risposta: hai provato con altre pendrive usb?
<anto84> cristian_c: pendrive no!
<vialdo> cristian_c: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23319968/
<cristian_c> Dresult: beh, i messaggi sono praticamente gli stessi, o sbaglio?
<cristian_c> anto84: e allora dvd
<Dresult> non sbagli ma ho provato a seguire la risposta su ask ubuntu ma il problema si ripresenta quando provo ad avviarlo
<mene> cristian_c c'ho provato, magari era una stupidata risolvibile in poco tempo :)
<anto84> cristian_c: ho un cd di lubuntu ma si blocca pure quello!
<cristian_c> vialdo: fai utilizzo di ppa, non ti stupire, se dal giorno alla mattina, i sistemi cominciano a non funzionare, dopo aggiornamenti
<cristian_c> anto84: di che pc parliamo esattamente?
<cristian_c> !dettagli | anto84
<ubot-it> anto84: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<vialdo> cristian_c: non capisco però perchè non aggiorna il kernel
<vialdo> dice che rimane alla versione attuale
<cristian_c> mene: hai provato da interfaccia grafica, intendi?
<cristian_c> vialdo: rimandami il paste
<vialdo> cristian_c: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23319968/
<mene> cristian_c no, ho provato a chiedere in questa chat... quello intendevo
<cristian_c> vialdo: e digita anche: (cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/) | pastebinit
<cristian_c> mene: e ti abbiamo rimandato alla documentazione di samba, qui si fa supporto a ubuntu
<anto84> cristian_c: http://support.hp.com/it-it/document/c02500882
<vialdo> cristian_c:  https://paste.ubuntu.com/23319988/
<cristian_c> vialdo: intendevo il paste relativo al messaggio dei kernel di cui parlavi
<cristian_c> vialdo: hai parecchi ppa a forte rischio
<cristian_c> potenzialmente dannosi
<cristian_c> !ripristino | vialdo
<ubot-it> vialdo: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<cristian_c> anto84: link non leggibile
<vialdo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23320001/
<cristian_c> anto84: elenca pure qui le caratteristche del pc
<anto84> cristian_c: HP G62-b05SL
<cristian_c> vialdo: sì, scusami, non avevo notato
<cristian_c> vialdo: se hai fatto il passaggio da 16.04 a 16.04.1 , è possibile
<cristian_c> sopratutto se in presenza di quei ppa
<anto84> cristian_c: https://thepb.in/p/DRhj71gPK7xiy
<vialdo> cristian_c: quali ppa devo eliminare
<cristian_c> anto84: intel core duo p6100, 4 gb di ram?
<anto84> cristian_c: si
<cristian_c> vialdo: dovresti ripristinare il sistema
<cristian_c> molto semplicemente
<vialdo> e perchè scusa?
<cristian_c> vialdo: dai ppa difficilmente si torna indietro
<cristian_c> o meglio dalle loro conseguenze
<cristian_c> !ppa | vialdo
<ubot-it> vialdo: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<vialdo> non si aggiorna il kernel per quei ppa?
<cristian_c> vialdo: alterano il sistema di pacchetti, e sostituiscono versioni di pacchetti che richiedono precise dipendenze
<vialdo> possono contenere codice malevolo?
<cristian_c> vialdo: dipendono da cosa contengono i ppa, ma con un sistema come il tuo, quella è la punta dell'iceberg
<cristian_c> vialdo: liberissimo di continuare ad utilizzarli, ma non ti verrà fornito supporto all'interno di quesfo canale
<cristian_c> per l'utilizzo di un sistema così configurato
<vialdo> scusa ma possono contenere virus?
<cristian_c> vialdo: se l'autore dei ppa inserisce codice malevolo e nessuno controlla, sì, ma non è quello il peoblema dei ppa
<cristian_c> *problem
<vialdo> si ho capito non sono supportati da canoical
<vialdo> canonical
<cristian_c> vialdo: è possibile teoricamente, nella pratica il problema dei ppa sono altri
<cristian_c> non sono conosciuti casi di malware, almeno per quanto mi riguarda
<cristian_c> vialdo: non è una questione di forma (supportati da canonical)
<cristian_c> anto84: radeon hd5470, presumo
<anto84> cristian_c: si,potrebbero essere driver catalyst?
<cristian_c> anto84: su 16.04?
<anto84> cristian_c: si
<cristian_c> anto84: sono stati rimossi
<cristian_c> dai repository di ubuntu
<anto84> cristian_c: non lo so,si può vedere?
<chathu> ciao cristian
<chathu> posso incollarti le info del mio bios?
<vialdo> cristian_c: ho windows 10 dall'altra parte se reinstallo non è che poi devo ripristinare grub?
<cristian_c> chathu: manda pure le schermate, se lo ritieni necessario
<chathu> le ho tirate fuori dal terminale tramite il comando sudo dmidecode -t
<chathu> ok
<chathu> a me sembra sia uefi
<cristian_c> anto84: è così, ufficialmente, amd ha rimosso i driver proprietari, per tutta una serie di chip
<chathu> ma nn capisco bene se bisogna attivarlo o disatt...
<cristian_c> vialdo: se reinstalli ubuntu , il grub non viene toccato, perché grub viene reinstallato
<cristian_c> chathu: anche sudo lshw ti tira fuori cose
<cristian_c> Dresult: su 16.04 invece il metodo funzionava?
<Dresult> cristian_c si ero riuscito pure a giocare e non mi aveva dato più problemi
<mene> cristian_c per la cronaca... ho appena capito dov'era l'inghippo :) grazie comunque per la pazienza ;)
<cristian_c> Dresult: hai fatto avanzamento, giusto?
<Dresult> si
<cristian_c> mene: magari condividilo ;)
<cristian_c> mene: altrimenti che open source è?
<cristian_c> Dresult: avanzamento è abbastanza sconsigliato rispetto a un'installazione ex-novo
<anto84> cristian_c: non ce nessuna versione compatibile o distribuzione?
<mene> cristian_c ora funziona come dovrebbe!!!! Volentieri ma visto che uso webmin non so se posso farlo sul forum di ubuntu.it secondo te?
<Dresult> lo so, il sistema comunque funziona benissimo, solo steam da problemi
<cristian_c> Dresult: sopratutto in presenza di situazioni particolari e di sistemi a cui l'utente ha messo discretamente mano
<cristian_c> o sistemi che sono passati già attraverso vari avanzamenti consecutivi
<cristian_c> di vecchie installazioni
<cristian_c> anto84: si blocca anche con windows?
<anto84> cristian_c: no!
<cristian_c> anto84: comincia a tenere conto anche dell'ipotesi che i pc tendono a invecchiare
<cristian_c> e a presentare problemi di funzionamento
<cristian_c> specie se non di qualità
<cristian_c> mene: ah, quindi hai risolto da webmin?
<cristian_c> senza agire sul file di configurazione di samba
<anto84> cristian_c: si, ci mancherebbe era per sapere se qualche altra versione di linux poteva fare al caso mio!
<cristian_c> anto84: in presenza di un guasto hardware, non ha senso parlare di sistemi migliori o peggiori
<Dresult> cristian_c non so, il sistema l'ho installato ex novo 10 giorni fa più o meno...
<cristian_c> anto84: c'è solo da verificare tale eventualità
<cristian_c> Dresult: hai parlato di avanzamento da 16.04
<Dresult> si
<mene> cristian_c si, il problema stava nell'account di samba... gli ho rimesso la stessa pw di win ed è andato
<anto84> cristian_c: secondo te si he rotta la scheda video ?
<Dresult> avevo installato la 16.04 e oggi ho fatto l'avanzamento alla 16.10
<cristian_c> anto84: scarica una 14.04 e masterizzala
<cristian_c> anto84: vedi se va in boot
<anto84> cristian_c: si trova ancora?
<Dresult> cristian_c io devo andare...apro una discussione nel forum...grazie comunque :)
<cristian_c> Dresult: e allora prova a installare direttamente la 16.10
<cristian_c> Dresult: il problema potrebbe dipendere dall'avanzamento
<Dresult> dici di fare un'installazione pulita ?
<cristian_c> Dresult: sì, se per te non è un problema, visto che l'hai installato oggi il sistema
<cristian_c> anto84: è ancora supportata
<Dresult> posso provare domani
<cristian_c> !rilasci | anto84
<ubot-it> anto84: Scalette di rilascio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci | Cicli di vita delle versioni: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetto/rilasci
<cristian_c> fino al 2019, anto84
<cristian_c> Dresult: buona fortuna
<anto84> cristian_c: dicevo se si trova da scaricare!
<Dresult> cristian_c ahah grazie del supporto :)
<cristian_c> mene: perfetto
<Dresult> buona serata!
<vialdo> cristian_c:  io ho tre partizioni /, /home e swap seguo lo stesso la guida per il ripristino?
<cristian_c> anche a te
<cristian_c> vialdo: hai trovato differenze tra la guida e la tua installazione?
<mene> cristian_c webmin importa in samba gli account unix della macchina con le stesse pw. Io avevo creato un account su ubuntu con lo stesso nome e pw di quello che uso per win e lui me lo ha importato in Samba. Usavo quello importato per concedere i permessi sulle share, solo che le pw importate dall'account e quelle di windows probabilmente non coinci
<mene> devano (anche se digitate uguali). Modificando la pw dell'account samba e ridigitandola ha sistemato.
<anto84> cristia_c: lo trovata,dici che meglio il 32bit?
<vialdo> Se durante la procedura di installazione l'utente aveva seguito l'installazione guidata che va a creare due partizioni su disco, una di sistema e una di swap, per eseguire il ripristino dell'installazione procedere nel seguente modo.
<cristian_c> mene: ok, ora è chiaro da cosa dipendesse
<anto84> cristian_c: lo trovata,dici che meglio il 32bit?
<vialdo> si riferisce a due partizioni
<vialdo> una / l'altra /swap
<cristian_c> mene: che poi, su ubuntu, c'è una discreta differenza tra maiuscole e minuscole
<cristian_c> di cui windows magari non tiene conto
<cristian_c> anto84: se hai 4 gb di ram , usa 64 bit
<cristian_c> anto84: ma non credo che sia un pc con bios uefi, o sbaglio?
<cristian_c> vialdo: no, se non hai seguito l'installazione guidata
<cristian_c> vialdo: èerò c'è un altro metodo per il ripristino
<cristian_c> vialdo: fai partire l'installazione
<mene> cristian_c lo so, e ci ero stato attento. ma comunque le pw importate da account unix Samba non le legge alla stessa maniera di quelle di win
<cristian_c> vialdo: poi, scegli 'manuale/altro'
<anto84> cristian_c: ok,ci provo,ma con le versioni LTS future he meglio il 32bit?
<vialdo> ok
<cristian_c> vialdo: a quel punto. selezioni la partizione su cui è installato ubuntu (quella che avevi scelto come / )
<anto84> cristian_c: non lo come facio a vedere?
<cristian_c> vialdo: però, attenzione, NON DEVI ASSOLUTAMENTE spuntare la casella formatta
<anto84> cristian_c: non lo so come facio a vedere?
<marcoxxxx2> Cristian anche qui!
<cristian_c> vialdo: in pratica reinstalli nella stessa partizione, ma NON la formatti
<vialdo> cristian_c: ok scelgo reinstalla, i programmi me li fa mantenere che dici?
<cristian_c> vialdo: poi crei un account utente con nome diverso dal precedente, e dopo l'installazione sposti i file dalla vecchia home alla nuova
<cristian_c> quella del secondp utente
<cristian_c> o
<cristian_c> vialdo: NON devi scegliere reinstalla
<cristian_c> vialdo: ma hai letto quello che ho scritto prima?
<vialdo> la guida parla reinstalla
<vialdo> Alla schermata Tipo di installazione selezionare la voce Reinstalla Ubuntu XX.XX (XX.XX indica il numero di versione, in questo caso 15.10 o 16.04).
<cristian_c> anto84:  con 4 gb di ram, sempre meglio 64 bit
<cristian_c> in quasi tutti i casi
<marcoxxxx2> Ragazzi ho installato ubnto 16.04 LTS e ho provato pure la live stesso problema il monitor sfarfalla pi\ non posso ad ogni tasto che premo uno sfarfallio se carico una pagina uno sfarfallio continuo.
<cristian_c> vialdo: e ti ho dato indicazioni diverse, però
<cristian_c> vialdo: perché 'reinstalla' ti cancella proprio tutto, dell'installazione precedente
<vialdo> la guida che hai postato http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<anto84> cristian_c: comunque non credo di avere uefi!
<cristian_c> vialdo: compresi file personali
<cristian_c> anto84: credere non aiuta a partire col piede giusto, in questi contesti
<cristian_c> anto84: verifica dal bios
<vialdo> ok allora quando ho inserito il cd della 16.04 che faccio?
<anto84> cristian_c: come?
<cristian_c> anto84: non ho capito cosa non riesci a vedere
<mene> cristian_c già che ci sono, approfitto della tua gentile pazienza. Nelle guide per la vers. server non ce ne una per fare il backup del sistema. E' applicabile la guida al bacup di sistema per la versione Desktop?
<cristian_c> anto84: per quanto riguarda uefi, controlla il bios
<cristian_c> accedendo al bios
<anto84> cristian_c: dove lo vedo nel bios?
<cristian_c> mene: beh, semplicemente, usi gli strumenti di backup a riga di comando, in primis dd
<cristian_c> anto84: è abbastanza facile, consulta il manuale del tuo pc, in caso di problemi
<vialdo> ok ho capito installo sopra cioè faccio partire l'installazione come se ubuntu 16.04.1non fosse presente giusto?
<vialdo> praticamente una reinstallazione
<cristian_c> vialdo: se reinstallare sopra o ripristinare, è una scelts che tocca a te
<anto84> cristian_c: ok,ma tantovale provare anche?
<cristian_c> sono due cose diverse
<mene> cristian_c dunque a parte l'assenza dell'interfaccia grafica è la stessa guida, giusto?
<cristian_c> vialdo: se reinstallare sopra o ripristinare, è una scelts che tocca a te, sono due cose diverse
<vialdo> scusa cristian_c non ho capito come ripristinare se nella guida si riferisce all reinstallazione
<cristian_c> anto84: su sistemi uefi, 32 bit potrebbe essere un problema, a meno che non disattivi la modalità uefi
<vialdo> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<cristian_c> mene: dd si usa a riga di comando
<cristian_c> mene: ma sul wiki c'è una carrellara di software descritti
<cristian_c> t
<cristian_c> vialdo: magari rileggiti le indicazioni che ti ho dato prima, attentamente
<cristian_c> vialdo: il canale è loggato, puoi anche consultare questa conversazione successivamente
<cristian_c> !log | vialdo
<ubot-it> vialdo: Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<mene> cristian_c vedo... ho un dubbio. Ho fatto un mount di una cartella in rete (con dentro una valanga di roba) mi viene backuppata anche quella quando faccio il backup?
<anto84> cristian_c: ti trovo qua domani sera,cosi se dovesse esserci altro non devo ricominciare a rispiegare tutto da capo a altri!
<vialdo> hai scritto fai partire l'installazione poi scegli manuale/altro
<vialdo> non selezioni l'opzione formatta
<cristian_c> mene: il backup scegli tu come impostarlo, a seconda di come scrivi il comando
<cristian_c> mene: se accedi direttamente al sistema
<cristian_c> *se ti logghi
<cristian_c> anto84: se non dovessi esserci, è buona cosa sntetizzare il problema in modo chiaro
<cristian_c> per risparmiare tempo
<mene> cristian_c vorrei farlo della macchina intera in maniera da poter reinstallare tutto se faccio qualche casino
<cristian_c> vialdo: esatto
<cristian_c> vialdo: sulla partizione su cui è attualmente installato ubuntu
<cristian_c> vialdo: poi crei un nuovo utente diverso dal primo, installi ubuntu, e a fine installazione, uscito dalla live, sposti i dsti dalla vecchia home alla nuova home
<anto84> cristian_c: ok,grazie consigli!
<vialdo> quindi troverò due home della stessa grandezza?
<vialdo> due utenti
<cristian_c> vialdo: forse la creazione del secondo utente non è necessaria, in caso di partizione separata (ovviamente scegliendo di NON formattare la partizione home)
<cristian_c> *in caso di partizione home separata, vialdo
<cristian_c> mene: 'dalla macchina intera' <- non so cosa intendi
<vialdo> va bene cristian_c è chiaro grazie
<cristian_c> vialdo: se ci sono problemi, fai un fischio
<cristian_c> noi ci siamo
<cristian_c> (possibilmente non di notte)
<vialdo> speriamo vada tutto bene, sono anni che utilizzo ubuntu ma con ppa non ufficiali non ho avuto mai problemi
<vialdo> meglio tardi che mai sapere certe cose
<cristian_c> ehhh, c'è sempre una prima volta
<mene> cristian_c voglio fare una recovery (penso che proverò a usare clonezilla)
<cristian_c> vialdo: ah, una cosa , non esistono ppa ufficiali e non ufficiali
<vialdo> e quelli che erano
<cristian_c> tutti i ppa sono non supportati, sebbene alcuni in particolare sono sviluppati dsl team ubuntu
<cristian_c> dal
<cristian_c> *dai vari team ubuntu
<cristian_c> mene: sì, è uno di quelli
<cristian_c> mene: o anche ghost4linux, ecc...
<vialdo> quelli che ho io da chi sono seguiti?
<cristian_c> sono veramente non pochi i software
<cristian_c> vialdo: quelli che hai tu, sono tutto fuorché consigliati per un utilizzo quotidiano
<cristian_c> vialdo: al massimo, per scopi di testing
<vialdo> e chi lo sapeva mannaggia
<vialdo> comunque grazie cristian_c
<cristian_c> vialdo: focalizzati sul leggere la documentazione ufficiale di ubuntu e il wiki della comunità
<cristian_c> se vuoi evitare il più possibile problemi
<cristian_c> !documentazione | vialdo
<ubot-it> vialdo: Documentazione ufficiale http://help.ubuntu-it.org - Documentazione della comunità http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione - Gruppo documentazione: pagina principale http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoDocumentazione
<vialdo> buonanotte
<virtualbox> ciao, c è nessuno?
<rootblu89> Salve
<rootblu89> cerco di installare ubuntu 16.04 sul mio pc ma si blocca sempre al boot
<rootblu89> cosa posso fare?
#ubuntu-it 2016-10-14
<cela> salve qualcuno mi potrebbe aiutare con mate
<cela> ??
<krabador> !chiedi | cela
<ubot-it> cela: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<krabador> !dettagli | cela
<ubot-it> cela: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<thepunischer> saluti
<thepunischer> appena fatto do-release-upgrade su kubuntu
<thepunischer> processo interrotto ;-(
<glpiana> da 16.04 a 16.10?
<thepunischer> esatto
<cela> si scusa
<cela> ok
<thepunischer> a qualcuno è successo?
<cela> allora ubuntu mate
<glpiana> thepunischer, interrotto come?
<thepunischer> dipendenze
<thepunischer> su un pacchetto base
<thepunischer> kde-l10n-it
<ExPBoy> uhm mi puzza di ppa
<glpiana> thepunischer, hai ancora il terminale aperto?
<thepunischer> quindi sulla traduzione
<thepunischer> certo
<glpiana> thepunischer, copia su pastebin le ultime righe che vi appaiono
<glpiana> !paste | thepunischer
<ubot-it> thepunischer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<thepunischer> sono su un terminale diverso ora
<cela> problemi: 1) gparted non riesce a formattare chiavi usb anche in live; 2) ho dato un comando al terminale e da allora se collegato a tv schermo non visualizzato correttamente
<glpiana> thepunischer, usi ubuntu senza interfaccia grafica?
<thepunischer> ho pensato ad un ppa ma vengono disabilitati durante l'upgrade
<thepunischer> si
<thepunischer> senza interfaccia grafica
<thepunischer> l'ho fermata prima di procedere con l'upgrade
<krabador> cela, cerca di spiegarti meglio
<glpiana> thepunischer, oki, hai pastebinit installato?
<thepunischer> ora controllo
<thepunischer> no
<cela> ok scusa ancora cercavo cpu e tutti i dati richiesti...son abbastanza M.E.R.D. in informatica
<glpiana> thepunischer, vediamo se riesci a installarlo con: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<thepunischer> ok
<thepunischer> niente ormai è bloccato vuole soddisfare le dipendenze
<alessandroalb> buongiorno a tutti
<thepunischer> nessuno usa kubuntu?
<krabador> !ciao | alessandroalb
<ubot-it> alessandroalb: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<thepunischer> potrebbe essere un problema generico?
<cela> gparted quando cerco di formattare una usb punto primo mi dice che è di 15gb quando in realta è di 4
<cela> poi mi da una scritta cosi
<krabador> !paste | cela
<ubot-it> cela: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cela> Il descrittore del driver indica che la dimensione del blocco fisico è di 2048 byte, ma Linux indica 512 byte
<glpiana> thepunischer, senza pastebin noi non vediamo l'output. prova comunque a dare: sudo apt-get -f install        e prima di confermare il comando guarda cosa ha instenzione di installare o rimuovere
<krabador> cela, è stata fatta con dd
<thepunischer> già fatto
<cela> ho fatto partire in live gparted ma è lo stesso
<krabador> cela, ingnora errori, rifà la tabella partizioni del dispositivo
<glpiana> thepunischer, e cosa succede dando quel comando?
<krabador> cela, crea partizione con file system a tua scelta
<krabador> cela, live o non live non c'entra nulla
<thepunischer> ripete che non riesce a soddisfare la dipendenza richiesta
<cela> bella domanda krab... ma haime non so il significato e non come vederlo
<cela> ok
<krabador> cela, non ti ho fatto nessuna domanda.
<glpiana> thepunischer, e quale sarebbe la dipendenza richiesta?
<thepunischer> visto che non posso fare un paste bin faccio una foto e scrivo riga per riga :-)
<thepunischer> 10 scendi e torno
<alessandroalb> ho una richiesta che riguarda gnome-mount. Sono a conoscenza che dalla 12.10 in poi la cartella .gvfs risiede in /run/user/user-id/gvfs, dove trovo le risorse di rete. Il nome che si legge in questa cartella è un insieme che riguarda come è stato effettuato il mount. Domanda : è possibile assegnare un nome più semplice ?
<cela> ah scusa avevo letto male riguardo dd
<cela> sono lento a scrivere e leggere come si evince
<thepunischer> ci sono due righe sospette
<thepunischer> libkf5i18n-data: rompe kde-l10n-it
<thepunischer> segue numero di versione nuova e precedente
<cela> ma selzionato il device mi di creare tabella partizioni
<thepunischer> plasma-desktop-data: rome kde-l10n-it
<cela> facendo si creerà solo per device in questione giusto?
<thepunischer> segue versione pacchetto nuovo e versione installata
<glpiana> thepunischer, su provi a rimuovere kde-l10n-it come reagisce?
<thepunischer> a me sembrano tutti pacchetti di default
<krabador> cela, in gparted c'è un menu a tendina per selezionaer il device
<thepunischer> già fatto nulla
<krabador> cela, seleziona questa pendrive,ed opera su quella
<glpiana> thepunischer, cioè? non lo rimuove? da errore? lo rimuove?
<thepunischer> esatto
<krabador> esatto a cosa?
<glpiana> thepunischer, tutte e tre le differenti opzioni?
<glpiana> fantastico!
<cela> ok
<cela>  grazie di tutto krabador
<krabador> denada™ , enjoy
<thepunischer> non rimuove e ripete il problema delle dipendenze
<cela> devo andare causa mostro di 10 mesi grazie
<krabador> cela, eeehhehehe salutalo
<glpiana> thepunischer, hai aptitude installato?
<thepunischer> dovrei averlo si
<thepunischer> cosa proponi?
<glpiana> thepunischer, allora prova a usare aptitude: sudo aptitude -f install
<glpiana> vediamo che opzioni ti propone
<thepunischer> ;-( non è installato
<glpiana> thepunischer, vorrei vedere l'errore che ti da. puoi fare una foto con lo smartphone e postarla?
<glpiana> !image | thepunischer
<ubot-it> thepunischer: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<thepunischer> sembra un pacchetto fondamentale kde-l10n-it, ok foto in arrivo
<krabador> thepunischer, togli pure "sembra", se ci tieni a kde in italiano
<thepunischer> non particolqarmente posso sempre installarlo successivamente, ma ora non lo lascia rimuovere
<thepunischer> foto quasi pronta
<thepunischer> http://prnt.sc/ctoael
<glpiana> thepunischer, sudo apt-get clean      seguito da sudo apt-get install --reinstall kde-l10n-it
<thepunischer> già fatto più o meno simile ma ora riprovo
<ExPBoy> thepunischer, per curiosità che pc hai? cpu ram ...
<thepunischer> skylake 8gb
<thepunischer> i7 6700k
<ExPBoy> quindi problemi hw nulli
<thepunischer> direi di no
<ExPBoy> thepunischer, che ne pensi di una installazione pulita?
<thepunischer> :-) mi sa che è l'unica via
<thepunischer> ma che 2 OO
<krabador> ExPBoy, beh, supporto ancora in divenire, per skylake, sebbene con 4.5 , 4.6 , le cose sono migliorate, 16.10 ha 4.8 . puo' covenire installazione puliat
<krabador> *ta
<ExPBoy> salvati eventuali dati e vai!
<krabador> thepunischer, hai messo ppa in questa 16.04 ?
<thepunischer> esatto come al solito i distr-upgrade sono una lotteria
<ExPBoy> krabador, appunto
<thepunischer> certo
<ExPBoy> come certo?
<krabador> thepunischer, hahahahaha
<thepunischer> ma sono tutti disabilitati
<ExPBoy> lol
<thepunischer> avevo molti ppa
<ExPBoy> thepunischer, colcavolo che aggiorni
<thepunischer> nessuno che toccasse kde
<krabador> esatto
<thepunischer> applicazioni
<krabador> thepunischer, non c'entra nulla
<ExPBoy> ho chiesto subito se avevi ppa
<thepunischer> ho risposto prima
<ExPBoy> vabbhè fine
<thepunischer> ho detto che erano disabilitati
<ExPBoy> e ridaje
<thepunischer> spiegati meglio cosa pensi?
<ExPBoy> che se non li togli non aggiorni una mazza
<ExPBoy> scusa il linguaggio tecnico :)
<thepunischer> li ho tolti
<ExPBoy> no
<ExPBoy> li hai disabilitati che è diverso
<alessandroalb> nessuno per una domanda su gvfs-mount ?
<thepunischer> ok, sotto /etc/apt/sources-list.d
<thepunischer> non c'è nulla
<ExPBoy> !ppa ! thepunischer
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<krabador> l'aggionrnamento disabilita ppa per procedere, ma se tutta la coltre di ppa, ha già interagito col sistema in un certo modo, quelli sono gli errori che si hanno
<ExPBoy> !ppa | thepunischer
<ubot-it> thepunischer: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<krabador> thepunischer, non è che se cancelli i ppa, tutto quello che hanno fatto svanisce...
<thepunischer> so cos'è un ppa
<thepunischer> ovviamente
<ExPBoy> thepunischer, ribadisco non ne esci installazione pulita o niente
<ExPBoy> poi vedi tu
<thepunischer> ma una volta rimossi le dipendenze dovrebbero essere ricontrollate, e se guardi la mia foto nessuno dei pacchetti elencati proviene da un ppa, sono deb di default
<ExPBoy> ok non ho altro da dire
<thepunischer> si certo installazione pulita
<thepunischer> peccato
<glpiana> thepunischer, io avrei un'altra opzione: rimozione completa di kde e reinstallazione di kubuntu-desktop
<thepunischer> ultima domanda, ma nessuno qui usa Kubuntu?
<thepunischer> posso anche provare
<thepunischer> stesso errore
<glpiana> thepunischer, che pacchetto provi a rimuovere?
<thepunischer> li ho provati tutti
<thepunischer> kde, plasma kubuntu
<thepunischer> nulla
<glpiana> thepunischer, dammi un attimo
<thepunischer> nessun problema le sto provando tutte
<thepunischer> kde-l10n-it è un deb di default, quindi se il problema è successo a me dovrebbe capitare anche ad altri
<krabador> thepunischer, in base all'errore da te pubblicato sono qweview kde-spectacle e kscreen a far esplodere il tutto
<ExPBoy> a me no aggiornamento kubuntu fatto e finito
<krabador> ExPBoy, diciamolo.
<ExPBoy> ma non ho mai installato ppa
<glpiana> thepunischer, potresti provare a mettere mano a /var/lib/dpkg/status
<glpiana> thepunischer, prima fattene una copia di backup, dopodichè lo editi. il file è enorme
<glpiana> thepunischer, dovresti cercare kde-l10n-it
<glpiana> thepunischer, il gioco vorrebbe essere cancellarne le righe e vedere come si piglia apt in seguito. non vedendolo installato dovrebbe farti procedere in qualche modo
<thepunischer> rieccomi
<glpiana> thepunischer, hai letto cosa ti ho suggerito?
<thepunischer> si ora provo
<glpiana> mi raccomando il backup di status, prima
<thepunischer> ExPboy: ok l'importante è che le installazioni default funzionino, se tu hai aggiornato senza problemi la mia segnalazione non serve a nessuno
<krabador> thepunischer, tu segnala sempre.
<thepunischer> gipiana: ho modificato il file status semplicemente sostituendo il numero di versione vecchia con quella nuova  4:16.04.3-0ubuntu1
<thepunischer> con un apt-get upgrade è andato avanti
<thepunischer> poi ha dato un errore sul solito kde-l10n-it ma non fornendo informazioni
<thepunischer> allora ho ripetuto un apt-get dist-upgrade
<thepunischer> ha completato l'aggiornamento
<thepunischer> :-) fregato?
<glpiana> thepunischer, per sicurezza, se già non l'hai fatto, dai un sudo dpkg --configure -a
<thepunischer> in pratica ora potrebbe essere tutto aggiornato tranne il pacchetto incriminato
<thepunischer> che pensa di essere nell'ultima release ma è in quella precedente
<thepunischer> ora provo
<glpiana> sì, anche se io gli darei un install --reinstall di quel pacchetto
<thepunischer> ottimo
<thepunischer> non conoscevo il contenuto dell dir che mi hai indicato
<thepunischer> ora faccio tutti i controlli possibili prima di riavviare
<glpiana> thepunischer, in teoria non andrebbe mai toccato quel file, ma prima di reinstallare uno ci prova
<thepunischer> wow dpkg --configure -a  non ha dato errori e apt-get install --reinstall kde-l10n-it neanche
<thepunischer> dovrebbe essere tutto ok
<thepunischer> gipiana: sei un genio
<thepunischer> direi che se non posso fare altri controlli riavvio
<glpiana> riavvia e vedi se va
<thepunischer> anzi potrei provare a riportare status alla versione precedente e vedere se un apt-get update e poi apt-get upgrade procede con una installazione pulita di kde-l10n-it cosa ne dici?
<akis24> che ti piace gocarci .. evita
<glpiana> thepunischer, beh, se fai così fatti comunque una copia dello status attuale
<glpiana> a dopo
<vialdo> ciao a tutti, devo fare il ripristino di mate 16.04.1 all'inizio dell'installazione mi chiede se installare software di terze parti, per mp3 etc non devo selezionare l'opzione giusto?
<krabador> si , seleziona
<krabador> è una nuova installazione a tutti gli effetti, che non cancella il contenuto della /home
<thepunischer> fatto dava errore di dipendenze riportato alla versione attuale tutto ok
<thepunischer> bene direi che riavvio, fate il tifo per me
<vialdo> l'ho chiesto perchè credevo che selezionando quell'opzione si vanno ad aggiungere dei ppa che mi incasinano il sisitema
<vialdo> sistema
<thepunischer> :-) sono dentro
<thepunischer> bene, ora i ringraziamenti: gipiana sei l'autore della soluzione
<thepunischer> grazie
<akis24> thepunischer: riferiremo si è assentato
<thepunischer> la causa non è chiara,  ExPBoy  ha indicato come causa un ppa, ma non ho prove che indichino questo come causa
<krabador> thepunischer, vuoi citare ExPBoy per diffamazione ?
<thepunischer> grazie a tutti per il supporto, oggi ho imparato un altra cosa sul nostro sistema preferito ;-)
<thepunischer> :-) no penso che possa servire a tutti conoscere l'uso che fa il sistema del file status in /var/lib/dpkg
<thepunischer> se con un piccolo edit si può imbrogliare il sistema ed evitare installazioni da zero penso che possa servire anche a  ExPBoy
<krabador> cosi'come imbrogliare un sistema imbrogliato strutturalmente non porta lontano
<krabador> e questo serve a tutti
<thepunischer> ho altre due macchine da aggiornare a Kubuntu; brividi !!! :-)
<krabador> in bocca al lupo
<thepunischer> Grazie a tutti, a presto
<Guest73308> c'è qualcuno che mi aiuta bon giorno
<glpiana> !aiuto | Guest73308
<ubot-it> Guest73308: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Guest73308> allora
<Guest73308> c'è qualcuno che mi ascolta grazie
<Guest73308> quando lo scarico siu mac non me lo apre
<Guest73308> cosa faccio :)
<shayla> è?
<glpiana> !installazione | Guest73308
<ubot-it> Guest73308: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<vincenzo> buongiorno, vorrei cominciare a installare alcuni programmi tecnici su lubuntu wine, e progressivamente eliminare del tutto windows, oggi ho provato a installare un programma cad&piller, programma che ha una chiavetta di licenza, l'installazione non è andata a buon fine perchè non ha riconosciuto la chiavetta
<glpiana> vincenzo, non c'è supporto su programmi esterni ai repository ufficiali, così come per i programmi di altri sistemi operativi
<glpiana> vincenzo, puoi trovare informazioni sui software e wine sul sito winehq.org
<vincenzo> ok grazie, scusami
<glpiana> :)
<Guest73308> mi aiutate
<Guest73308> tra poco mando screen prk non me lo apre
<Guest73308> va bene?
<glpiana> Guest73308, ti ho indicato la guida per l'installazione. hai scaricato la iso? devi masterizzarla o metterla su usb
<Guest73308> va bene
<Guest73308> adesso metto su usb
<Guest73308> http://prntscr.com/ctq320
<Guest73308> quarda qua
<glpiana> Guest73308, non devi aprire il file .iso. devi masterizzarlo o farne una usb
<glpiana> Guest73308, per esempio: https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx
<Guest73308> non so farlo
<Guest73308> ottimo
<Guest73308> grazie
<Guest73308> lo messo su deskop
<Guest73308> poi cosa faccio
<glpiana> Guest73308, leggi la guida che ti ho indicato e la segui
<Guest73308> no capisco
<Guest73308> mi serve qualcuno mi aiuta meglio
<glpiana> a me quella guida sembra molto chiara. io non saprei come rendere la cosa più semplice di così. per cui non posso aiutarti
<Guest73308> lo clicco mi dice un altra cosa
<Guest73308> non mi da password
<glpiana> Guest73308, se il problema è il fatto che la guida è in inglese, qui c'è quella in italiano: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Unetbootin
<Guest73308> o tradoto
<Guest73308> ci sei
<Guest73308> non c'è tutorial su youtube
<glpiana> Guest73308, tutorial su youtube? scusa, ma è così complesso leggere la guida? è scritta in italiano, ha pure le figure?
<glpiana> Guest73308, se leggere e cercare di capire ti risulta faticoso, ti sconsiglio vivamente di installare linux sul tuo pc
<Guest73308> lo sapevo fare
<Guest73308> mah una volta non me lo chiedeva
<Guest73308> vero?
<lopane> ciao,ho scaricato virtual box ma non capisco dove inserire il file iso del sistema operativo, qualcuno può aiutarmi? grazie
<gigirock> lopane, aspe
<gigirock> lopane, crea una macchina virtuale poi selezioni carica file cd/dvd..... alla macchina virtuale dacci un po' di ram perche' carichera' tutto li
<lopane> creata
<lopane> dove trovo il carica dvd
<lopane> ?
<gigirock> Una volta creata la macchina virtuale selezionare CD/DVD ROM e scegliere tramite l’opzione “File Immagine ISO” il percorso dell’immagine .iso che volete avviare.
<lopane> dopo averla avviata lo trovo dove?
<lopane> una volta avviata vedo la scritta file ecc
<cristian_c> !virtualbox | lopane
<ubot-it> lopane: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<antonio4k> ciao
<antonio4k> mi aiutate un attimo scaricato ubuntu lo messo sull disco
<antonio4k> ci siete
<alevipri> antonio4k fai la tua domanda, se qualcuno ti sa rispondere lo farà
<antonio4k> o widowns 10+
<antonio4k> lo scaricato ubuntu lo messo disco poi?
<cristian_c> antonio4k: avevi già chiesto ieri per il problema?
<antonio4k> adesso sono riuscito andare avanti
<antonio4k> sono Gian
<cristian_c> eh, l'avevo capito
<antonio4k> allora ascolta perpiacere
<cristian_c> antonio4k: ieri avevi detto di aver problemi ad usare il dvd
<antonio4k> sono riuscito masterizarlo
<antonio4k> adesso si
<antonio4k> pero per andare avanti cosa faccio
<cristian_c> antonio4k: imposta il boot da dvd nel bios
<antonio4k> c'è disk
<antonio4k> come si fa
<cristian_c> !avviodacd
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/AvvioDaCd
<cristian_c> antonio4k: leggi qui, può esserti utile
<antonio4k> qua mi dice un altra cosa
<cristian_c> ma i bios sono diversi l'uno dall'altro
<antonio4k> allora
<antonio4k> masterizzato
<antonio4k> cosa faccio
<cristian_c> antonio4k: non importa ripetere le solite cose
<antonio4k> se va be ciao
<cristian_c> antonio4k: ti è stato spiegato come andare avanti
<cristian_c> per dirti come schiacciare i rasti, dovremmo venire a casa tua e farlo al posto tuo
<antonio4k> quelli sono tasti
<antonio4k> spiega
<antonio4k> pui?
<antonio4k> :)
<cristian_c> antonio4k: è necessario che tu sappia come entrare nel bios
<cristian_c> se vuoi installare o provare ubuntu
<peppe124ub> che marca di pc hai antonio4k
<cristian_c> antonio4k: e qui non insegnamo come si usa un pc, a prescindere
<antonio4k> un hp
<antonio4k> sono su cartella mi dice aprire file
<cristian_c> antonio4k: https://it.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/BIOS
<peppe124ub> prova il tasto esc antonio4k
<peppe124ub> all'avvio mentre c'è il logo hp
<cristian_c> peppe124ub: per favore, non fornire commenti a caso
<cristian_c> peppe124ub: ok,
<peppe124ub> non è caso
<peppe124ub> è il tasto per selezionare la fonte di Boot
<cristian_c> peppe124ub: come detto prima, dipende dal bios
<peppe124ub> si, ma l'utente ha detto di avere un hp, non dobbiamo aiutarlo :D
<peppe124ub> ?
<cristian_c> peppe124ub: all'utente si indica di leggere il manuale, o guardare la schermata d'avvio
<peppe124ub> Ok
<cristian_c> peppe124ub: qui si fa supporto ad ubuntu, ed è stata linkata prima una guida a riguardo
<cristian_c> peppe124ub: in modo che possa sapere e esc fa uscire la scelta del dispositivo di boot
<cristian_c> *se
<peppe124ub> sugli hp da un menu
<antonio4k> devo entrare bios
<peppe124ub> si preme f9
<peppe124ub> e si seleziona la fonte
<cristian_c> antonio4k: o da bios, oppure dal menù rapido a cui ha accennato prima peppe124ub
<cristian_c> su alcuni pc f8, su altri f11, dipende
<antonio4k> beati voi che le avete
<antonio4k> io lo avevo
<antonio4k> mah non fatto su masterizza
<peppe124ub> antonio4k ???
<cristian_c> antonio4k: ma almeno hai aperto il link che ti è stato dato?
<peppe124ub> ma quel link descrive cos'è il bios
<cristian_c> peppe124ub: il primo
<cristian_c> non il secondo
<peppe124ub> si, ho guardato bene, devo aggiungere però questo:
<peppe124ub> http://support.hp.com/it-it/document/c02672408
<peppe124ub> su hp a volte è f10
<peppe124ub> antonio4k hai uefi o legacy
<antonio4k> ok ci provo
<peppe124ub> antonio4k facci sapere poi
<lusuhard> ciao a tutti ho un problema con la scheda audio che non manda più alcun suono. alsamixer ha tutti i volumi a posto e niente è stato mutato. mi figura infatti da monitor che il suono va ma non si sente nulla di nulla. ho provato a cambiare casse e cavi ma niente da fare
<akis24> lusuhard: vedi nelle impostazioni audio come sono messe e posta qualche screen oppure apri il terminale e digita alsamixer e posta screen
<lusuhard> scusa non conosco il servizio per postare screen
<lusuhard> akis 24
<lusuhard> akis24
<akis24> !image | lusuhard
<ubot-it> lusuhard: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<akis24> usa il primo link lusuhard
<lusuhard> akis24 http://prnt.sc/ctssyu
<lusuhard> akis24 http://prnt.sc/ctstne
<lusuhard> akis24 http://prnt.sc/ctstzb
<krabador> lusuhard, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> lusuhard, aplay -l | pastebinit
<lusuhard> akis24 http://prnt.sc/ctsuel
<lusuhard> akis24 http://prnt.sc/ctsuhl
<krabador> lusuhard, lsmod|grep '^snd'| column -t
<lusuhard> nessuna scheda audio trovata
<akis24> lusuhard: dai esegui i comandi richiesti da krabador
<lusuhard> http://pastebin.com/xhV6XzEE
<krabador> lusuhard, cat /proc/asound/card*/id | pastebinit
<krabador> lusuhard, tutti e 4 , per favore
<lusuhard> krabador arrivo
<lusuhard> krabador http://pastebin.com/qQF9mmeF
<lusuhard> krabador http://pastebin.com/L5uqjSz8
<lusuhard> fatto
<krabador> lusuhard, non hai audio perchè il sistema non sta formalmente usando nessun hardware audio
<krabador> lusuhard, sudo lshw | pastebinit
<krabador> lusuhard, NON fare un pastebin del comando
<krabador> visto che restituirà un link
<krabador> incolla quello qui
<lusuhard> krabador non mi restituisce nessun link devo farlo a mano
<krabador> lusuhard, dpkg -l | grep lshw | pastebinit
<krabador> lusuhard, no, manda questo
<krabador> lusuhard, questa macchina è connessa ad internet
<lusuhard> krabador adesso funziona http://paste.ubuntu.com/23324010/
<lusuhard> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23324013/
<lusuhard> krabador che mi dici?
<krabador> nonostante i moduli interessati caricati, il sistema non sta usando nessuna scheda audio
<krabador> lusuhard, lspci | grep -i audio | pastebinit
<lusuhard> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23324041/
<lusuhard> krabador che dici reinstallo i controlli audio? ho trovato una guida http://askubuntu.com/questions/471756/lost-all-sound-in-xubuntu-14-04
<MaurizioCostanzo> Ciao
<MaurizioCostanzo> Come disabilito il paste col right corner del touchpad?
<lusuhard> krabador secondo te è cotta?
<MaurizioCostanzo> Scusate mi si era disconnesso non ho letto
<lusuhard> MaurizioCostanzo non ti sei perso niente
<MaurizioCostanzo> Ah bene... praticamente se premete sul touchpad l'angolo destro incolla le cose nella clipboard e faccio figure di merda ogni votla
<MaurizioCostanzo> una volta mi capito di linkare un porno in chat di lavoro... ho detto tutto
<akis24> MaurizioCostanzo: prova a vedere nelle impostazoni del mouse se trovi qualcosa per il touchpad
<akis24> +i
<krabador> MaurizioCostanzo, funziona cosi' stacci attento
<MassimoBoldi> eccomi sono sempre io, ma mi connetto da pc che da cellulare perdevo la connessione
<akis24> n'altro e due
<krabador> MaurizioCostanzo, e di' al tuo amico di essere piu' originale
<MassimoBoldi> ma sono io
<lusuhard> krabador non mi segui più?
<MassimoBoldi> ho disconnesso l'altro perché ero da cellulare e mi sloggava
<akis24> MassimoBoldi: ahh mica sapevamo noi ..
<MassimoBoldi> si ho letto, ma non c'è nulla nelle impostazioni del mouse purtroppo
<krabador> lusuhard, porta pazienza
<krabador> lusuhard, xubuntu 16.04 installata quando e come ?
<akis24> MassimoBoldi:  evita i porni al lavoro.. eh proprio al lavoro
<MassimoBoldi> chiedevo a voi esperti se è possibile editare qualche file di sistema perché così è un casino. mi capita spesso di incollare testo a cavolo per via di click accidentali sull'angolo del touchpad
<krabador> MassimoBoldi, lavora su te stesso piuttosto che sul sistema
<krabador> ;)
<MassimoBoldi> akis24 grazie, ma ho il terrore e svuoto sempre la clipboard, se si potesse disabilitare
<MassimoBoldi> siete al corrente di questa feauture?
<lusuhard> krabador un paio di mesi fa perchè la 14 non andava più e non avevo voglia di diventare matto a rimetterla in sesto fino ad ora la scheda ha funzionato
<krabador> MassimoBoldi, è una delle piu' usate in assoluto dagli utenti
<krabador> MassimoBoldi, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Input
<mario1992> buona sera
<krabador> lusuhard, ls -la /etc/modprobe.d | pastebinit
<krabador> !ciao | mario\
<ubot-it> mario\: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<krabador> !ciao | mario1992
<ubot-it> mario1992: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<lusuhard> krabodor, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23324087/
<MassimoBoldi> krabador ma prioprio non sai come disabilitarla? ho il terrore della clipboard così
<mario1992> ho scaricato ubuntu da questo sito una volta istallato sul portatile mi chiede sempre di autentificarmi ma non ho messo nessuna password e non mi fa fare istallazioni
<mario1992> qualcuno sa dirmi come mai
<mario1992> ???
<akis24> mario1992: in fase di installazione una password devi averla pure inserita
<mario1992> si ma mi dice che non è quella
<akis24> mario1992: rispetta maiuscolo e minuscolo e poi riprova
<krabador> mario1992, la password è obbligatoria in installazione , è un campo da riempire
<krabador> quella che va inserita, per le installazioni e per tutte le operazioni di amministrazione, è quella che inserisci in installazione
<krabador> sicuro di aver eseguito tu l'installazione del sistema?
<MassimoBoldi> http://askubuntu.com/questions/108587/how-do-i-disable-touchpads-copy-paste-right-click-functionality
<mario1992> si ma non mi autentica
<MassimoBoldi> tipo sta roba nella seconda risposta, lo script, non so farlo
<mario1992> va be grazie provo a istallarlo da capo
<lusuhard> ma a me non dite niente? cosa dite secondo voi si è cotta la scheda?
<krabador> lusuhard, oh non è un call center
<krabador> lusuhard, non ti mettere a fare il refresh di una conversazione già in atto tra utenti
<krabador> lusuhard, leggi le linee guida di questa risorsa, per favore
<lusuhard> krabdor vorrei solo sapere che succede
<krabador> lusuhard, non è una giustificazione, si chiede e si aspetta
<krabador> mentre lo fai, leggi le linee guida magari
<krabador> lusuhard, cat /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf | pastebinit
<lusuhard> krabador http://paste.ubuntu.com/23324131/ e grazie
<MassimoBoldi> kabrador mi aiuterai :-(?
<krabador> !chi ! MassimoBoldi
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<krabador> !chi |  MassimoBoldi
<ubot-it> MassimoBoldi: se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<MassimoBoldi> krabador:
<krabador> lusuhard, sudo leafpad /etc/modprobe.d/options , ci incolli dentro          options snd-hda-intel model=auto   , salvi chiudi riavvii
<krabador> vedi se va
<lusuhard> krabador provo grazie
<krabador> MassimoBoldi, sudo apt-get remove --purge parcellite
<krabador> MassimoBoldi, riavvia
<MassimoBoldi> scusami torno fra 3 minuti
<lusuhard_> krabador niente da fare
<krabador> lusuhard_, hai un supporto di installazione ubuntu ?
<MassimoBoldi> krabador: finisco di cifrare un supporto e arrivo un secondo
<krabador> MassimoBoldi, non fare un log di cio' che fai
<lusuhard_> krabador lo avevo messo su usb ma ho formattato credo
<krabador> lusuhard_,fa un supporto di 16.10 , mandala in sessione di prova e torna qui
<MassimoBoldi> comunque sono dispiaciuto che sono tornato a rimettere xubuntu dopo qualche anno e non c'è più il tema redmond che era il mio preferito
<krabador> !chat | MassimoBoldi
<ubot-it> MassimoBoldi: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Orsetto_Da_Corsa> Salve a tutti!
<Orsetto_Da_Corsa> Avrei una domanda su 16.10.
<krabador> !chat | Orsetto_Da_Corsa
<ubot-it> Orsetto_Da_Corsa: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<andrea96b> Salve, qualcuno può aiutarmi con un problema? ho un pc fisso e ho messo una scheda di rete (http://www.trendnet.com/products/proddetail?prod=285_TEW-423PI&cat=84) ma non viene riconosciuta e non so come installare i driver
<krabador> andrea96b, apri il terminale
<krabador> andrea96b, sudo apt-get install pastebint
<krabador> andrea96b, sudo lshw | pastebinit
<krabador> incolla qui il link fatto dal terzo
<andrea96b> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23324372/
<krabador> andrea96b, iwconfig | pastebinit
<andrea96b> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23324386/
<krabador> andrea96b, una scheda wireless usb sta funzionando e connessa
<krabador> andrea96b, parli di una scheda lan wired?
<andrea96b> una scheda wireles usb si
<andrea96b> è quella che sto usando ora per navigare
<krabador> andrea96b, sta funzionando
<andrea96b> la scheda che non riesco a usare è questa  http://www.trendnet.com/products/proddetail?prod=285_TEW-423PI&cat=84
<krabador> andrea96b, -network UNCLAIMED RTL-8185 IEEE 802.11a/b/g Wireless LAN Controller
<krabador> andrea96b, è questa
<krabador> andrea96b, scarica 16.10, fa un supporto di installazione , mandalo in sessione di prova, e torna qui
<andrea96b> ok
<lusuhard> krabador sono da live adesso
<lusuhard> krabador ho installato i restricted extra e succede la stessa cosa
<krabador> lusuhard, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> lusuhard, aplay -l | pastebinit
<krabador> lusuhard, at /proc/asound/card*/id | pastebinit
<krabador> lusuhard, sudo lshw | pastebinit
<virtualbox> seguendo la guida di virtualizzazione non trovo dove aggiungere l iso vado su impostazioni, archiviazione e non trovo dove metterla, qualcuno me aiuda?
<krabador> lusuhard, lsmod|grep '^snd'| column -t
<lusuhard> krabador l'unico che mi restituisce è questo
<krabador> !chat | virtualbox
<ubot-it> virtualbox: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<lusuhard> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23324509/
<krabador> virtualbox, vm di ogni tipo, non ci riguardano qui
<virtualbox> why?
<lusuhard> e questo http://paste.ubuntu.com/23324525/
<virtualbox> dai non c è nessuno di gentile che m aiuta?
<lusuhard> i primi due invece nada de nada
<krabador> lusuhard, uname -a | pastebinit
<krabador> virtualbox, se sai leggere, ti è stato risposto opportunamente su dove chiedere
<lusuhard> krabador, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23324531/
<krabador> lusuhard, perchè hai mandato la live di 14.04 ?
<lusuhard> perchè ho installato la 14.04
<krabador> alle 18:14    <krabador> lusuhard_,fa un supporto di 16.10 , mandala in sessione di prova e torna qui
<lusuhard> ho sbagliato?
<krabador> si
<lusuhard> acc
<lusuhard> niente rifaccio
<krabador> se vuoi fare come ti pare, fallo al di la di chiedere qui
<lusuhard> krabador anche io ho lavorato oggi...
<krabador> lusuhard, quindi non puoi leggere=
<krabador> ?
<lusuhard> senti adesso la riscarico (e credi che mi sia piaciuto?) e poi la rimetto in live e poi se ci sei ancora e avrai ancora voglia ecc ecc se no pace
<krabador> lusuhard, questo canale è qui, si chiede alla community presente
<krabador> vai tranquillo
<lusuhard> grazie :D
<MassimoBOLDi> krabador: eccomi
<MassimoBOLDi> volevo disabilitare il paste con l-angolo destro per il mouse
<thecbc> ho appena installato la 16.10 su un pc accanto a win7 solo che ora il menù di avvio non mi fa vedere l'avvio di W7 come posso risolvere?
<krabador> thecbc, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> thecbc, sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<krabador> thecbc, sudo cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg | pastebinit
<krabador> incolla i link prodotti dagli ultimi 2
<thecbc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23325076/
<thecbc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23325078/
<krabador> thecbc, hai 8gb ram ?
<thecbc> si
<krabador> thecbc, la swap, a meno che tu non voglia ibernare,ma sarebbe comunque grande, non serve
<krabador> thecbc, non c'è in grub la voce di windows
<krabador> !grub | thecbc
<ubot-it> thecbc: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<krabador> segui la guida di ripristino
<thecbc> devo rimettere il dvd di installazione??
<krabador> se lo fai col supporto è meglio
<cesare> ho un' problema con ubuntu
<krabador> !chiedi | cesare
<ubot-it> cesare: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<krabador> !dettagli | cesare
<ubot-it> cesare: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<cesare> quando cerco di compilare un' programma in c++ con il comando g++ compare un errore lunghissimo che sembra riferirsi alle librerie (tutte però installate correttamente).
<krabador> e allora non è un problema di ubuntu , mi dispiace
<krabador> !chat | cesare
<ubot-it> cesare: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ALDOFREDI> CIAO A TUTTI
<Carlin0> !ciao | ALDOFREDI
<ubot-it> ALDOFREDI: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<filiph510> ciao
<filiph510> dopo aver istallato ubuntu 16.10
<filiph510> non mi riconosche la chiavetta internet
<ALDOFREDI> VOLEVO QUALCHE DRITTA SONO NUOVO DA QUESTE PARTI...
<Carlin0> !chat | ALDOFREDI
<ubot-it> ALDOFREDI: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Carlin0> !caps
<ubot-it> Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<ALDOFREDI> sorry
<ALDOFREDI> sto scaricando ubuntu 16.10
<filiph510> scusate volevo chiedere se qualcuno ha riscontrato lo stesso problema e se ha trovato una soluzione
<ALDOFREDI> lo voglio sostituire con xubuntu
<Carlin0> ALDOFREDI, allora scarica xubuntu
<Carlin0> !xubuntu
<ubot-it> http://xubuntu.org/ - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/xubuntu | Download: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/16.04/release/ | md5: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/16.04/release/MD5SUMS
<ALDOFREDI> sto facendo delle prove con un vecchio hp , per non buttarlo via...
<filiph510> potete aiutarmi come posso far riconoscere la chiavetta internet in ubuntu 16.10 con le versioni precedenti non avevo problemi.. grazie
<filiph510> nessuno ha riscontrato lo stesso problema
<AngelUbu> no a me non da nessun problema
<alecs> ciao a tutti. volevo chiedevi: che differenza c'e' tra aggiornare ubuntu dal solito programma "aggiornamento software" e da Ubuntu Softare? Mi sembra propongano cose diverse.
<krabador> alecs, tipo?
<alecs> mi sembra una novita trovare gli aggiornamenti nel software center
<alecs> e mi sembra proponga cose diverse da aggiornare rispitto alla lista di cose che propone nello stesso momento il programma di aggirnamento classico
<krabador> se parli di aggiornamenti di sistema, fai esattamente le stesse cose
<alecs> per esempio ora ho proposti aggiornamnti su xserver che invece su "aggiorna software"non propone
<krabador> sudo apt-get upgrade e sudo apt-get dist-upgrade , fanno 2 cose diverse
<krabador> uno ti fa fare dist-upgrade
<alecs> quindi su ubuntu software aggiorna di piu? fors eè meglio aggiornare col solito programma che propone cose già più stabili?
<krabador> non è che uno ti propone cose piu' stabili e l'altro no
<krabador> attenzione
<alecs> quindi meglio continuare con il softeware center che ho capito aggiorna con upgrade o la ltro che da il comando dist-upgrade?
<krabador> dist-upgrade è un full upgrade
<alecs> ma continuando ad aggiornare con il solo ugrade prima o poi mi proporra' anche quegli aggiornamenti ?
<krabador> upgrade non ti proporrà mai aggiornamenti per cui sono cambiate dipendenze
<krabador> e per cui serve l'eliminazione di componenti
<krabador> upgrade segue fedelmente l'aggiornamento del parco pacchetti esistente al momento del comando
<alecs> pero diciamo che l aggiornamento proposto da ubuntu è quello upgrade normale
<krabador> ubuntu-software , da 16.04, ha il processo di controllo aggiornamenti in avvio di sistema
<krabador> se lì hai visto componenti come xserver, rispetto all'altro, effettua dist-upgrade
<alecs> allora mi conviene farlo direttamente semrpe dal terminale
<alecs> dando dist.upgrade
<krabador> yep
<alecs> ok
<alecs> grazie
<krabador> alecs, man apt-get ti dice a riguardo
<alecs> come?
<krabador> da terminale
<alecs> si ora con dist upgrade mi ha aggiornato anche xorg
<alecs> ah era un comando
<alecs> non lo conoscevo
<krabador> alecs, vai sempre di sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<krabador> e vivi felice
<alecs> viv felice pure tu!
<krabador> manco l'avessi offeso
<krabador> bah.
#ubuntu-it 2016-10-15
<peekpokepuke> buongiorno
<butter> Buongiorno
<butter> ho fatto una partizione sulla pennetta per installare ubuntu, come faccio a togliere ubuntu e la partizione e riutilizzarla normalmente?
<cialu> da ubuntu, gparted (o simili), elimina partizione.
<ExPBoy> butter, la formatti e vai
<ExPBoy> eh
<butter> da gparted?
<ExPBoy> butter, da quanto usi ubuntu?
<andrea96b> salve, ieri avevo chiesto una mano ad installare la scheda di rete, mi hanno detto di scaricare ubuntu 16.10 e di usarlo in modalita prova, ora mi rileva la scheda, cosa devo fare?
<butter> non compare piu sui file ora compare solo ubuntu16.04.01
<ExPBoy> andrea96b, funziona anche tutto il resto?
<butter> ExPBoy: non so di precisp
<andrea96b> si mi rileva entrambe le schede di rete, anche quella che su 16.04 non mi rilevava
<ExPBoy> butter, se sei venuto a prendere in giro hai sbagliato canale mi sa
<ExPBoy> andrea96b, se funziona tutto installa
<butter> ExPBoy: ma comunque al posto della pennetta mi compare solo ubuntu 16.04.01, cioè la iso
<Ubuntolo> salve: domanda banalissima. qual è il comando per cancellare un'applicazione in ubuntu?
<akis24> ubuntu apri il terminale e dai amn apt e li vedrai tutti
<ExPBoy> Ubuntolo, vai in software center e disinstalli
<akis24> ubuntulog_: man apt
<ExPBoy> ecco oppure se vuoi farlo da terminale...
<ExPBoy> akis24, ne avessi azzeccato uno di nick :P
<akis24> eh la mattina ..
<Ubuntolo> si software center qualcosa non va come dovrebbe andare... su installati non appare nulla
<akis24> Ubuntolo:   in linea di massima   sudo apt-get --purge remove <nomeprogramma>
<ExPBoy> Ubuntolo, ma di che programma si tratta se è lecito chiedere
<Ubuntolo> cose banali. messaggistiche, una cosa di musica e una di foto
<akis24> Ubuntolo:  per vedere la roba installata  dpkg --list
<ExPBoy> Ubuntolo, roba non ufficlale?
<Ubuntolo> penso anche ufficiale
<akis24> !chat | Ubuntolo
<ubot-it> Ubuntolo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Ubuntolo> tecnicamente la cancellazione generica su ubuntu riguarda un meccanismo generico di cancellazione, quindi riguarda il software ubuntu in se e per se... o ci sono modi diversi per cancellare applicazioni a seconda della loro provenienza? .. cmq grazie perchè sta funzionando alla grande il comando sudo apt-get --purge remove
<ExPBoy> aia
<rana_28> ciao, ho appena installato ubuntu mate ma non trovo la funzione gestione pacchetti synaptic, potete dirmi come installarla?
<Carlin0> rana_28, sudo apt install synaptic
<rana_28> sto provando a installarla
<rana_28> ottimo, installato
<rana_28> mi serve anche ubuntu center?
<Carlin0> meglio di no , usa synaptic
<rana_28> ok grazie mille buona giornata
<guestrrr> nobody home ?
<guestrrr> volevo sapere la distro XUBUNTU 16.04 fino a quale anno è supportata
<guestrrr> ?
<sgiusba> buongiorno...
<sgiusba> problema di navgazione in internet...
<sgiusba> ubuntu 14.04
<sgiusba> mi devo connettere tramite access point (al quale accedo e mi autentico) però non riesco a navigare su internet...
<sgiusba> ho fatto dei passiavanti con il sistema operativo ....
<cristian_c> sgiusba: ti sei collegato ad altre reti con ubuntu?
<cristian_c> perfetto
<Elisir> Buon pomeriggio, sto invano tentando di aggiornare il mio sistema operativo, ma mi sono già arenata al primo passaggio. Ho scaricato la versione 16.04, ma nel momento in cui devo selezionare il disco su cui scrivere, la chiavetta usb inserita non viene riconosciuta come supporto idoneo. Fine della triste storia. Grazie
<Carlin0> Elisir, come l'hai fatta la chiavetta ? con che programma ?
<Elisir> Ho tentato di capire cosa dovessi metterci dentro, ma le mie competenze in quest'ambito sono davvero ridicole. In sintesi nulla.
<Carlin0> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<Carlin0> !winusb
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'winusb'
<Carlin0> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<Carlin0> Elisir, leggi le guide
<PabloEsc> ciao
<PabloEsc> ho un problema con la guida http://www.ginlemonblog.com/guitarpro-6-su-linux/
<PabloEsc> mi da sempre come errore ;
<PabloEsc> –force-all
<PabloEsc> guitarpro6:i386
<PabloEsc> che potrebbe essere??
<krabador> Pablo , non è nel repo , non ce ne occupiamo
<krabador> come non ci occupiamo di guide non ufficiali
<PabloEsc> ok....consigli per istallare un programma simile?...
<genbu> tuxguitar
<llato> ciao sono nuovo
<krabador> nuovo in senso llato
<krabador> !ciao | llato
<ubot-it> llato: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<llato> ho appena installato ubuntu
<krabador> !ubuntu | llato
<ubot-it> llato: Ubuntu è un sistema operativo libero e gratuito basato su GNU/Linux. Vedi http://www.ubuntu-it.org/
<llato> ed ho un problemino con il pc...
<krabador> !supporto | llato
<ubot-it> llato: il canale di supporto è #ubuntu-it
<Mr_Pan> krabador, li spaventi :D
<krabador> Mr_Pan: non sottovalutare mai ne' la tristezza ne' la paura
<sectio987668> salve vorrei supporto riguardante il linux
<Carlin0> sectio987668, che linux ?
<sectio987668> ubuntu non riesco a farlo avviare
<Mr_Pan> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Carlin0> sectio987668, che ubuntu ? in che senso non riesci ad avviarlo ?
<krabador> !dettagli | sectio987668
<ubot-it> sectio987668: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<krabador> sectio987668: segnala queste voci per favore .
<spagna85> Buongiorno amici. Sono un'utente ubuntu da quasi un anno e solo adesso (lo so sono terribile) ho scoperto che ho installata la versione da 32 bit sul mio pc con processore 64 bit. Ebbene, nonostante ho scaricato ed installato la versione da 64 bit, il computer non si avviava più e mi si presentava uno schermo viola con un menù con scritto GRUB. Ade
<spagna85> sso, ho provato in tutti i modi, ma il computer si blocca sempre. Poi ho reinstallato la 32 bit, sennò il pc non funzionava...
<krabador> !dettagli | spagna85
<ubot-it> spagna85: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<krabador> anche per te, spagna85 , segnala queste voci
<spagna85> Toshiba Satellite l630-12C; cpu Intel Core i3-350M 2.26GHz, 1066MHz FSB, cache 3MB L3 2x2048MByte DDR3 SDRAM (max 8GB); 4 GB di RAM e scheda video  ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5145, 512MByte DDR3 VRAM dedicata
<spagna85> servono altre informazioni?
<krabador> la versione di ubuntu di cui stiamo parlando ?
<spagna85> 16.04
<krabador> spagna85, il supporto di installazione parte , in sessione di prova ?
<spagna85> il supporto di installazione funziona correttamente..
<spagna85> Però al riavvio
<spagna85> non parte
<spagna85> e compare la finestra viola con scritto grub qualcosa
<krabador> spagna85, se selezioni la prima voce in alto, che succede ?
<spagna85> di cosa stiamo parlando? del riavvio dopo l'installazione del so?
<giuseppe_> ciao
<giuseppe_> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<krabador> non si annoia mai, ogni settimana viene con 'sta cosa...
<krabador> spagna85, di quello che succede quando selezioni la prima voce in alto, della schermata viola di grub
<spagna85> Ah..
<spagna85> schermo nero, e si blocca il pc
<krabador> spagna85, carica il supporto di installazione , in sessione di prova, ed entra qui da li
<spagna85> mi ci vorrà un po..
<krabador> nessun problema.
<spagna85> quindi seleziono try ubuntu??
<krabador> spagna85, un punto interrogativo va bene, e puoi selezionare prima anche la lingua premendo f2
<krabador> spagna85, o in altro modo, in base alla schermata che hai di fronte
<spagna85> krabador..
<spagna85> sono entrato come hai detto tu
<krabador> spagna85, apri il terminale
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> sudo lshw | pastebinit
<krabador> sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<krabador> uname -a | pastebinit
<krabador> incolla i link prodotti dagli ultimi 3 .
<spagna85> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23329350/
<spagna85> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23329356/
<spagna85> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23329358/
<lanzamk> buona sera
<krabador> !ciao | lanzamk
<ubot-it> lanzamk: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<krabador> spagna85,  sudo umount /dev/sda1
<krabador> spagna85, sudo mkdir /media/a && sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/a
<spagna85> umount: /dev/sda1: not mounted
<krabador> spagna85, sudo cat /media/a/boot/grub/grub.cfg | pastebinit
<krabador> spagna85, vai con il successivo
<lanzamk> mi serve un consiglio ho un vecchio laptop con pentium 3 da 1,73 GHz e due giga di ram risolozione schermo 1280x800 che distro di ubuntu mi consigliate di installare?
<krabador> lanzamk, non ce la fai piu' con niente, sul fronte ubuntu
<spagna85> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23329381/
<krabador> lanzamk, puoi provare a scaricare lubuntu 3bit, fare un dvd, e provare a mandarlo
<krabador> !chat | lanzamk
<ubot-it> lanzamk: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<spagna85> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23329381/
<Gekopep> Durante l'installazione di Ubuntu 16.04 l'elettricità di casa si è interrotta e il sistema mi ha comunicato che l'avanzamento sarebbe stato parziale. Domanda: posso adesso aggiornare alla versione 16.10 ?
<krabador> spagna85, si, è arrivato
<peppe124ub> No il sistema è danneggiato e l'avanzamento è solo un delta
<krabador> !ripristino | Gekopep
<ubot-it> Gekopep: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<Gekopep> Grazie peppe124ub - quindi resterò in 16.04 per l'eternità ?
<krabador> con la iso di 16.04, o direttamente di 16.10, a tua scelta
<peppe124ub> No si può sempre rifare un'installazione con la 16.10
<krabador> spagna85, hai provato a caricare kernel precedenti dalla seconda voce dall'alto di grub ?
<peppe124ub> karabador ora vengo da TOR
<krabador> !chi | peppe124ub
<ubot-it> peppe124ub: se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<spagna85> krabador, si.. ma nulla di fatto
<krabador> spagna85, ci sono molte versioni del kernel, segnando un certo trascorso col sistema
<krabador> spagna85, da quanto hai le problematiche di cui stai parlando ?
<spagna85> al momento che installo la 64 bit
<spagna85> krabador, perche con la 32 non ho problemi
<krabador> spagna85, si, ma la tua /dev/sda1 non è stata formattata
<krabador> spagna85, quando hai installato questa 64bit ?
<Gekopep> Grazie a tutti, mi sembra di capire che posso tentare di andare da 16.04 / avanzamento parziale a 16.10, sperando in bene.
<spagna85> krabador, l ho installata e disinstallata
<spagna85> krabador, perche senno non potevo utilizzare il pc
<krabador> spagna85, ok, ma quando è avvenuto tutto questo ?
<spagna85> settimana scorsa
<krabador> spagna85, al momento hai 4 kernel, la versione attualmente installata ha seguito degli aggiornamenti
<spagna85> quindi che mi consigli di fare_
<krabador> spagna85, attualmente hai 32?
<spagna85> esatto
<krabador> prova ad installare 64bit,e se hai grub al primo avvio dopo l'installazione, carica con l'opzione nomodeset
<spagna85> e come si carica_
<krabador> lo fai , premento il tasto "e" della tastiera, avrai un listato, ti posizioni a fianco alle parole "quiet splash" digiti nomodeset
<krabador> assicurandoti che sia preceduto e succeduto da uno spazio
<krabador> e poi premi f10
<spagna85> cosi disattivo qualcosa di scheda video giusto_
<spagna85> krabador,ma diventa sempre preferibile installare una 64 con nomodeset o una 32 senza nomodeset
<krabador> spagna85, la 64 bit è pian piano diventata lo standard
<spagna85> krabador, il nomodeset non mi fa perdere qualcosa in qualita video
<krabador> spagna85, quello è un settaggio per sistemare successivamente il sistema
<spagna85> quindi installo e ritorno da te
<krabador> prova.
<overbuffer> ciao
<overbuffer_> ciao
<krabador> !ciao | overbuffer_
<ubot-it> overbuffer_: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<guest1233456> buona sera a tutti
<guest1233456> a chi posso chiedere per fare un'istallazione di ubuntu su questo pc dove ho windoz ?
<krabador> guest1233456, questo è il canale di supporto
<krabador> chiedi.
<krabador> !dettagli | guest1233456
<ubot-it> guest1233456: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<krabador> fornendo queste informazioni.
<guest1233456> ok. ubuntu 16.10 - 2GB Ram DDR2 - Graphics HD2600 Pro - Desktop - CPU intel Core2 Duo E6550
<guest1233456> il problema è che inserita la USB per far 'installazione non mi carica il sistema di installazione dicendomi che mi manca il boot
<krabador> bene , che problema c'è
<krabador> guest1233456, come hai fatto la pendrive?
<guest1233456> la chiavetta USB l'ho fatta usando (asp non ricordo il nome del software ma è quello consigliato qui sul sito)
<guest1233456> unetbootin
<krabador> formatta la pendrive
<guest1233456> ok
<krabador> !usbwin | guest1233456
<ubot-it> guest1233456: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<krabador> scarica ed usa questo
<krabador> prima di usarlo, pero', controlla che md5 della iso di ubuntu che hai scaricato sia corretto
<krabador> guest1233456, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum
<guest1233456> gia fatto controllo con md5
<krabador> http://releases.ubuntu.com/yakkety/MD5SUMS
<guest1233456> file system uso ntfs ?
<krabador> no.
<guest1233456> non era Fat32 ?
<krabador> appunto.
<guest1233456> ok, ora vi dico. visto che dovrò riavviamo ci sentiamo dopo. se mi ricollego subito vuol dire che non è andato a buon fine...... spero di ringraziarvi Domani :-)
<ryuujin> hi
<krabador> hi ryuujin what's up
<krabador> guest1233456, in bocca al lupo
#ubuntu-it 2016-10-16
<overbuffer> ciao
<cristian_c> !ciao | overbuffer
<ubot-it> overbuffer: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Guest80167> non posso avviare gui di apps da terminale dopo aggiornamento 16.04
<cristian_c> Guest80167: specifica 'non posso'
<cristian_c> ti costrigono a non farlo? ;)
<Guest80167> se da terminale scrivo
<Guest80167> sudo gedit o qualsiasi altra cosa
<Guest80167> mi da
<Guest80167> No protocol specified unable to init server could not connect connection refused gtk warning cannot open display: :0
<ExPBoy> ?
<cristian_c> Guest80167: anche senza sudo?
<cristian_c> !paste | Guest80167
<ubot-it> Guest80167: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Guest80167> cristian_c, no, senza sudo funziona e anche se le avvio direttamente da gui
<ExPBoy> ma da qui dove?
<ExPBoy> a gui...
<ExPBoy> Guest80167, pare questione di permessi
<cristian_c> Guest80167: per favore manda una schermata o incolla su pastebin
<Gigetto> Buongiorno, vorrei sapere come aumentare la luminosità da 0 (schermo nero)
<cristian_c> !image | Guest80167
<ubot-it> Guest80167: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> !dettagli | Gigetto
<ubot-it> Gigetto: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<ExPBoy> Gigetto, agendo sugli appositi controlli del monitor
<ExPBoy> ecco
<Guest80167> cristian_c, non le so tutte ste cose, è una 16.04 dopo l'aggiornamento ultimo ha sbroccato così
<Guest80167> semplice semplice
<cristian_c> Guest80167: non sai mandare una schermata?
<Guest80167> non è questo il pc :)
<ExPBoy> abbè
<cristian_c> Guest80167: bene, collegati in chat dal pc in questione
<cristian_c> !dettagli | Gigetto
<ubot-it> Gigetto: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<Guest80167> ho risolto da solo con export DISPLAY=:0.0; xhost +
<Guest80167> grazie come al solito siete utilissimi qui
<Guest80167> addio
<ExPBoy> ?
<ExPBoy> prende per il culo?
<cristian_c> sì, la domenica mattina è così
<cristian_c> le scuole sono chiuse
<ExPBoy> ma le cliniche no
<cristian_c> !dettagli | Gigetto
<ubot-it> Gigetto: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<ExPBoy> e 3
<cristian_c> ExPBoy: anche questo è vero
<cristian_c> Gigetto: ripara la connessione, entra ed esci impedisce la comunicazione in canale, come si è visto da quante volte ti sono state indicazioni
<ExPBoy> Gigetto, per cortesia deciditi
<ExPBoy> n'altro
<cristian_c> Gigetto: !
<ExPBoy> cartellino giallo
<ExPBoy> aia
<cristian_c> !ciao | Guest13666
<ubot-it> Guest13666: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Guest13666> Buona giornata a tutti
<Guest13666> grazie ubut
<Guest13666> sono nuoco è un tantino imbranato
<Guest13666> almeno in questa stanza :-)
<Guest13666> ops
<Guest13666> inizio bene
<Guest13666> dicevo che sono nuovo
<Guest13666> ho appena scaricato ubuntu 16 ma devo ancora istallarlo
<cristian_c> Guest13666: bene, fai un supporto dvd o usb
<cristian_c> !iso | Guest13666 se, dvd
<ubot-it> Guest13666 se, dvd: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<Guest13666> in questo pc ho il lettore che non mi funziona
<cristian_c> !usbwin | Guest13666 , se usb
<ubot-it> Guest13666 , se usb: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<Guest13666> qundi farò un supporto usb
<Guest13666> vorrei usare kinux live usb creator che ho già scaricato
<cristian_c> Guest13666: qui è conaigliabile rufus, come già linkato
<Guest13666> rufus l'ho provato ma in questo pc in cui ho istallato windows 7 non mi funziona
<cristian_c> non parte il boot da usb?
<Guest13666> vorrei avviare da usb e istlallarlo su h. d. esterno
<akis24> Guest13666: devi selezionare avvio usb come prima periferica di boot dal bios del pc
<Guest13666> non mi prende proprio il programma
<Guest13666> dove dovrei richiamare il s.o. non lo preleva
<Guest13666> ho pensato che dipendesse che ho windows
<Guest13666> quindi adesso provo con lili
<akis24> Guest13666: aprendo rufus devi selezionare il file .iso scaricato e poi farlo scrivere sulla usb ...
<akis24> se vai per cavoli tuoi amen
<Guest13666> si, lo so...ma il programma non mi fa questa funzione
<akis24> si che lo fa' saresti l'unico a cui non lo fa
<cristian_c> 'il programma non mi fa questa funziona' <- e cosa fa?
<Guest13666> forse ho istallatoun programma che funziona con linus
<Guest13666> cristian...non comparano le scritte
<Guest13666> non si presenta come dovrebbe
<ExPBoy> schermata grazie
<Guest13666> ci sono versioni diverse?
<ExPBoy> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> ma infatti
<Guest13666> grazie
<Guest13666> adesso provo a scaricare il programma
<akis24> Guest13666: e tu scaricati l'ultima versione dal link indicato
<Guest13666> un'altra cosa
<ExPBoy> quindi non l'avevi scaricato
<Guest13666> posso usare ubuntu 16 in un pc dove ho windows 7?
<akis24> Guest13666:  si che puoi
<Guest13666> ex, io penso di averlo scaricato :-)
<ExPBoy> certo se il pc non è del paleozoico
<Guest13666> adesso riprovo, ti saprò dire
<cristian_c> Guest13666: magari dicci quali caratteristiche ha il pc
<Guest13666> intento grazie
<cristian_c> !dettagli | Guest13666
<ubot-it> Guest13666: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<ExPBoy> Guest13666, ma leggi anche oppure scrivi e basta :)
<Guest13666> niente uefi in questo pc ho il vecchio bios
<Guest13666> ti leggo ex :-)
<Guest13666> scarico rufus e poi riprovo
<Guest13666> vi saprò dire
<Guest13666> intento grazie
<Guest13666> a più tardi
<cristian_c> Guest13666: e magari rispondi anche alle domande
<Guest13666> buona continuazione a tutti
<ExPBoy> lol
<Guest13666> :-)
<cristian_c> in bocca al lupo per tutto, Guest13666
<ExPBoy> povero lupo
<RobyLery> Ubuntu 16.04 LTS: backup non funziona più: esecuzione del processo figlio "duplicity" non riuscita (file o directory non esistente)
<RobyLery> E' meglio aggiornare il sistema alla versione 16.10 ?
<cristian_c> RobyLery: è meglio fare un'installazione pulita
<cristian_c> se vuoi usare 16.10
<cristian_c> RobyLery: riguardo al messaggio di prima, dovresti essere più specifico
<cristian_c> non è chiaro di cosa tu stia parlando
<RobyLery> l'applicazione Backup
<RobyLery> quella con la cassaforte
<cristian_c> RobyLery: apri un terminale
<RobyLery> ok
<RobyLery> aperto
<cristian_c> RobyLery: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<RobyLery> fatto
<cristian_c> RobyLery: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<RobyLery> fatto
<cristian_c> RobyLery: il comando restituisce un link, che puoi postare qui
<RobyLery> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23332883/
<cristian_c> RobyLery: da quanto tempo riscontri il problema?
<RobyLery> da un bel po'
<cristian_c> RobyLery: da quando hai installato 16.04?
<RobyLery> mi sembra di si
<cristian_c> RobyLery: come hai impostato il backup?
<RobyLery> automatico, settimanale
<cristian_c> RobyLery: e poi?
<RobyLery> per sempre
<cristian_c> RobyLery: hai impostato cartelle specifiche?
<RobyLery> ho provato
<RobyLery> ma non funziona
<cristian_c> RobyLery: dpkg -i | grep backup | pastebinit
<RobyLery> dpkg: errore: l'operazione richiesta necessita dei privilegi di super-utente
<RobyLery> Si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura.
<cristian_c> !image | RobyLery
<ubot-it> RobyLery: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> RobyLery: manda anche una schermata di gparted
<RobyLery> http://prntscr.com/cuxcml
<cristian_c> RobyLery: non credo che tu stia prendendo sul serio la richiesta
<fabio_cc> RobyLery, ???
<cristian_c> non vedo il terminale sulla schermata
<RobyLery> https://thepb.in/p/oYhlA73kGGOIZ
<cristian_c> RobyLery: installalo pure
<cristian_c> e manda la schermata richiesta prima con i risultati dei comandi precedenti
<RobyLery> fatto
<cristian_c> e manda la schermata richiesta prima con i risultati dei comandi precedenti
<giuliano782> buongiorno a tutti
<RobyLery> https://thepb.in/p/wjh05D3ZwAKUv
<fabio_cc> !ciao | giuliano782
<ubot-it> giuliano782: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<giuliano782> ho un problema con l'aggiornamento a 16.10 potreste aiutarmi?
<fabio_cc> !dettagli | giuliano782
<ubot-it> giuliano782: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<fabio_cc> giuliano782, esponi il problema
<cristian_c> RobyLery: eh, ma ti avevo chiesto la schermata del desktop, con anche goarted
<cristian_c> gparted
<cristian_c> cosa che hai ignorato
<RobyLery> https://thepb.in/p/GZhWrV5jjWvUV
<cristian_c> RobyLery: mentre l'unica schermata che hai mandato è un pdf  rigurdante l'associazione italiana persone down
<giuliano782> ok ho un desktop 64 b ssd con solo ubuntu 16.04 la ram credo che sia 4 g, stamattina mi dava l'aggiornamento al 16.10 ho accettato e proseguito. ad un certo punto si è ichiodato, e ripartito e mi da solo lo sfondo con nessuna possibilita di fare qualcosa.
<cristian_c> cosa non molto divertente, né opportuna
<cristian_c> RobyLery: visto il tuo ultimo paste, torna quando hai intenzione di fare sul serio
<giuliano782> che dovrei fare?
<Carlin0> giuliano782, sei da ubuntu ora ?
<cristian_c> RobyLery: se hai invece problemi di comprensione, falli presente
<giuliano782> si ma da un altro pc
<giuliano782> l'altro nn mi da niente oltre lo sfondo
<fabio_cc> giuliano782, si è inchiodato nel senso che si è completamente bloccato? ha dato messaggi di errore?
<giuliano782> ha dato un messaggio di errore e poi si è inchiodato
<fabio_cc> giuliano782, cosa diceva il messaggio?
<giuliano782> diceva di inviare segnalazione e ho mandato..
<giuliano782> poi null'atro
<fabio_cc> giuliano782, non diceva niente di specifico?
<giuliano782> mi sembra di no
<giuliano782> ho forse nn ho letto
<giuliano782> stavo pensando di scaricare la iso e provare ad installalo di nuovo
<giuliano782> faccio bene?
<fabio_cc> giuliano782, avevi seguito gli accorgimenti indicati in wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/AggiornamentoYakkety ?
<fabio_cc> giuliano782, hai dati da recuperare su quel pc?
<RobyLery> http://prntscr.com/cuxha1
<giuliano782> nulla di cosi importante, purtroppo non ho seguito gli accorgimenti
<fabio_cc> RobyLery, devi finirla di mandare immagini non attinenti
<fabio_cc> giuliano782, allora ti consiglio, prima di reinstallare, di recuperare i tuoi dati avviando ubuntu in live da chiavetta
<fabio_cc> giuliano782, poi fai una installazione pulita, che è sempre meglio
<giuliano782> ok  mi consigli di formattare?
<fabio_cc> giuliano782, si il mio consiglio è di recuperare i dati, e poi fare installazione di 16.10 da zero
<fabio_cc> giuliano782, comunque testa bene la 16.10 in modalità live
<giuliano782> ok grazie fabio dopo pranzo ci provo.
<giuliano782> perche devo testarlo da problemi?
<giuliano782> ultimo consiglio per scrive ubuntu su chiavetta lo faccio con gestione dischi?
<fabio_cc> giuliano782, creatore dischi di avvio
<giuliano782> ok scusa ma si è capito che sono nuovo o no? :-)
<fabio_cc> !usb | giuliano782
<ubot-it> giuliano782: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<fabio_cc> giuliano782, tranquillo :)
<giuliano782> ok grazie dei consigli eseguo
<fabio_cc> giuliano782, prego
<fabio_cc> !installazione | giuliano782, leggi anche:
<ubot-it> giuliano782, leggi anche:: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<giuliano782> ubot sommergibile da guerra ahahhaha, grazie ma linglese per me è arabo comunque studierò
<fabio_cc> giuliano782, tranquillo è tutto in italiano
<giuliano782> ok chiavetta fatta
<fabio_cc> giuliano782, a ti riferisci all'ultimo link
<fabio_cc> giuliano782, bastano i precedenti
<giuliano782> si
<giuliano782> ok
<giuliano782> se riesco ad installarlo e credo che ci riuscirò, poi mi aiutate a far diventare il mio pc un perfetto htpc?
<fabio_cc> giuliano782, htpc?
<giuliano782> si
<giuliano782> credo che si scrive cosi
<giuliano782> home theatr pc
<fabio_cc> giuliano782, home theather pc?
<giuliano782> si
<fabio_cc> giuliano782, credo che allora dovresti usare mythbuntu
<fabio_cc> giuliano782, http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate
<giuliano782> in passato ci avevoprovato ma non ricordo perche non mi funzionava bene
<fabio_cc> giuliano782, è una derivata ufficiale di ubuntu, pensata proprio per quest'uso
<fabio_cc> giuliano782, comunque mi correggo, si scrive home theatre
<giuliano782> in inglese stai come me? :-
<fabio_cc> giuliano782, no, è stata solo una svista
<fabio_cc> :)
<giuliano782> non riuscivo a veder i canali tv dvbt e dvs
<giuliano782> dvbs
<fabio_cc> giuliano782, forse non veniva riconosciuto il ricevitore
<fabio_cc> giuliano782, una cosa per volta, decidi cosa usare e installalo
<giuliano782> vorrei farlo se possibile con ubuntu
<giuliano782> perchè lo adoprano anche i miei figli per studiare
<giuliano782> quindi vorrei un sistema flex
<giuliano782> nn limitato al solo htpc
<fabio_cc> giuliano782, allora intanto installa ubuntu
<giuliano782> ok allora se ci sei ci risentiamo dopo mangiato
<fabio_cc> giuliano782, tu chiedi, se non ci sono io ci saranno altri
<giuliano782> ma per impare abbastanza bene ubuntu quali guide mi consigli, perchè mi piace abbastanza il sitema
<giuliano782> sistema
<giuliano782> ho fame mangio le parole
<fabio_cc> giuliano782, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione/Indice
<fabio_cc> giuliano782, parti da qui
<giuliano782> ok
<fabio_cc> giuliano782, anche https://help.ubuntu.com/16.10/ubuntu-help/index.html
<giuliano782> sono in italiano?
<fabio_cc> giuliano782, certo
<giuliano782> ok stacco. poi dopo pranzo inizio a chiedere?
<fabio_cc> giuliano782, se riscontri problemi, chiedi pure in qualiasi momento
<giuliano782> una buona domenica a tutti e grazie per la disponibilità
<giuliano782> ciao
<fabio_cc> giuliano782, anche te, ciao
<n00t> Ciao a tutti
<fabio_cc> !ciao | n00t
<ubot-it> n00t: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<DAVIDE> CIAO HO UN PC LENOVO T430 THINKPAD CON UFI E NON RIESCO AD INSTALLARE IL CD DI LINUX COME POSSO FARE
<fabio_cc> !caps | DAVIDE
<ubot-it> DAVIDE: Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<DAVIDE> scusa non mene ero accorto
<fabio_cc> !dettagli | DAVIDE
<ubot-it> DAVIDE: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<DAVIDE> ho il cd di ubuntu 16.04 e ho un pc lenovo t430 portatile con 500 gb  e 4ram con windows 10 provo ad avviare il cd quando accendo il pc ed entro nel bios non lo avia mentre sul mio vecchio hp la avviato subito
<beppe74> salve
<fabio_cc> !ciao | beppe74
<ubot-it> beppe74: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<cristian_c> DAVIDE: quale file .iso hai scaricato esattamente?
<cristian_c> DAVIDE: nome completo del file
<beppe74> ho un asus con windows 8.1 . ho scaricato dvd  di ubuntu 14. 4
<cristian_c> beppe74: perché 14.04?
<beppe74> ma non riesco a installare
<beppe74> perche avevo provato con 16.10
<DAVIDE> Ubuntu 16.04.1 lts
<cristian_c> beppe74: 16.04 in diversi casi potrebbe essere un'opzione migliore , con driver più aggiornati e software più aggiornato
<beppe74> ho pensato che con una versione piu vecchia
<cristian_c> beppe74: e che succedeva?
<beppe74> non si apre nulla
<cristian_c> DAVIDE: non è il nome completo del file scaricato
<cristian_c> beppe74: 'non si apre nulla' <-- ovvero?
<DAVIDE> che intendi per nome completo
<cristian_c> DAVIDE: esempio:
<beppe74> ho provato a cambiare la priorita dei doot
<beppe74> boot
<beppe74> parte il cdrom prima ma poi si apre windows
<cristian_c> DAVIDE: ubuntu-16.04-desktop-amd64.iso  <- questo è un esempio
<beppe74> si
<cristian_c> beppe74: parte il cd rom, e che cosa appare sullo schermo?
<DAVIDE> e proprio quella che ai scritto
<cristian_c> beppe74: e cosa intendi con 'non riesco a installare la 14.04'?
<DAVIDE> lo masterizzata su cd
<cristian_c> DAVIDE: quello che ho scritto non è 16.04.1
<beppe74> su dvd
<beppe74> 16.04lts
<cristian_c> beppe74: che fai? Rispondi al posto di DAVIDE ?
<DAVIDE> scusatemi ma non sono esperto con ste cose vorrei installare linux per imparare a usarlo
<DAVIDE> vorrei solo installare linux e imparare a usare un terminale
<beppe74> io avevo gia installato in passato ubuntu 10.04
<cristian_c> DAVIDE: prima di tutto, concentrati nel leggere i messaggi della chat che ti sono stati rivolti
<beppe74> era facile
<beppe74> avevo creato partizione con gparted live
<cristian_c> beppe74: purtroppo, con l'avvento dei bios uefi, sono aumentati gli accorgimenti da tenere, sopratutto in dual boot
<DAVIDE> ubuntu-16.10-desktop-i386.iso questa
<beppe74> sono entrato in boot
<cristian_c> DAVIDE: lo vedi che è diversa da quella che ti ho indicato io? :D
<beppe74> ho disabiltato
<DAVIDE> e si ai ragione
<cristian_c> DAVIDE: il tuo lenovo è a 32 bit?
<beppe74> fast boot
<DAVIDE> si
<cristian_c> DAVIDE: quindi non puoi usare un file .iso a 64 bit, su quel portatile
<cristian_c> beppe74: e poi che hai fatto?
<beppe74> ho riavviato
<beppe74> sembra che parta prima il cdrom
<beppe74> ma dopo qualche istante sempre windows
<DAVIDE> e come potrei fare ?
<cristian_c> beppe74: con la 14.04?
<cristian_c> beppe74: secure boot è disabilitato?
<beppe74> no 16.04 lts
<beppe74> si anche il secure boot
<cristian_c> beppe74: e invece con 14.04 che succede?
<beppe74> non so
<cristian_c> DAVIDE: i7-3520m?
<cristian_c> beppe74: hai detto di aver provato con 14.04 all'inizio
<beppe74> no
<beppe74> mi ero sbagliato
<beppe74> ho 14.04
<beppe74> e ho 16.04
<cristian_c> beppe74: mettiti d'accordo con te stesso
<beppe74> si scusami
<cristian_c> beppe74: entrambe come si comportano?
<cristian_c> ci sono differenze?
<beppe74> ho due ... 16.04  e 16.10
<cristian_c> beppe74: e la 14.04?
<beppe74> non ho 14.04
<cristian_c> beppe74> ho pensato che con una versione piu vecchia
<beppe74> mi ero sbagliato
<cristian_c> beppe74: nome completo del file .iso scaricato
<cristian_c> beppe74: e:
<beppe74> mi sembrava di aver scaricato la 14.04
<cristian_c> !dettagli | beppe74
<ubot-it> beppe74: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<beppe74> cpu 2840 ram 2 giga  asus x551mav 1010h
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> beppe74: nome completo del file .iso scaricato
<beppe74> ubuntu 16.041 lts
<beppe74> ubuntu 16.04.1 lts
<cristian_c> beppe74:  che fai, come davide?
<cristian_c> DAVIDE> Ubuntu 16.04.1 lts
<beppe74> si
<beppe74> perche
<cristian_c> beppe74: e secondo te, nome completo del file scaricato cosa significa?
<beppe74> ho scaricato dal sito di ubuntu
<cristian_c> cristian_c> DAVIDE: ubuntu-16.04-desktop-amd64.iso  <- questo è un esempio
<cristian_c> beppe74: non ti ho chiesto da dove l'hai scaricato, ma quale file hai scaricato
<beppe74> si questo
<beppe74> copiato su dvd
<cristian_c> cristian_c> DAVIDE: quello che ho scritto non è 16.04.1
<cristian_c> beppe74: vale anche per te
<beppe74> ok
<cristian_c> quindi, puoi rispondere alla domanda:
<cristian_c> beppe74: nome completo del file .iso scaricato
<cristian_c> qual è, nel tuo caso?
<cristian_c> beppe74: inoltre, in quale modo l'hai trasferito su dvd?
<beppe74> masterizzato
<cristian_c> con quale programma?
<beppe74> mi ha fatto mio nipote
<cristian_c> beppe74: e ancora non hai incollato il nome preciso del file .iso scaricato, ti faccio notare
<beppe74> adesso non so
<cristian_c> beppe74: ok, ma hai ancora il file in tuo possesso?
<cristian_c> o il dvd
<beppe74> ubuntu-16.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<cristian_c> beppe74: ok, è stato trasferito questo sul tuo dvd?
<beppe74> si
<cristian_c> beppe74: se apri il dvd in windows, quali file trovi al suo interno?
<cristian_c> dentro il dvd, intendo
<beppe74> una serie di file
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> beppe74: quando fai il boot da dvd, come fai a sapere che il dvd parte?
<cristian_c> cosa appare esattamente sullo schermo che te lo suggerisce?
<beppe74> sento il dumore
<cristian_c> ma sullo schermo niente?
<beppe74> rumore
<cristian_c> ma sullo schermo niente?
<beppe74> lo schermo rimane scuro
<cristian_c> nessun messaggio dopo il logo asus?
<beppe74> per un momento penso di essere riuscito
<cristian_c> beppe74: cioè?
<beppe74> be il video scuro
<beppe74> ma poi si riapre windows
<beppe74> nessun messaggio
<cristian_c> quindi, logo asus, subito schermo nero, e poi subito dopo logo di windoWs?
<cristian_c> *windows
<beppe74> si
<cristian_c> beppe74: puoi postare le schermate del tuo bios?
<cristian_c> !image | beppe74
<ubot-it> beppe74: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> beppe74: un'altra cosa, controlla l'md5 del file .iso scaricato
<cristian_c> !md5 | beppe74
<ubot-it> beppe74: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/MD5SUMS | md5 derivate: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23295037/
<beppe74> md5
<beppe74> cosa e'
<beppe74> dove vedo?
<cristian_c> beppe74: apri pure il link della guida linkata, che ti spiega in dettaglio
<beppe74> ok
<beppe74> vedo una serie di numeri
<cristian_c> beppe74: il primo link è una guida
<cristian_c> l'hai aperto?
<beppe74> c94d54942a2954cf852884d656224186 *ubuntu-16.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<cristian_c> beppe74: da dove viene fuori questa risposta?
<beppe74> http://prnt.sc
<beppe74> questa?
<cristian_c> beppe74: non hai linkato alcuna schermata
<cristian_c> beppe74: da dove viene fuori questa risposta?
<beppe74> quale link
<cristian_c> beppe74: quello che hai postato tu, non porta a nessuna schermata
<beppe74> me lo ridai per favore
<cristian_c> beppe74: e tu puoi rispondere alle domande?
<cristian_c> hai incollato un codice, prima, da dove esce?
<cristian_c> solo questo ti ho chiesto, non è difficile rispondere
<beppe74> md5sum
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> winmd5sum?
<beppe74> ho preso in quella pagina
<cristian_c> beppe74: hai usato il programma winmd5sum?
<beppe74> che programma
<beppe74> non capisco
<beppe74> non sono un esperto
<cristian_c> beppe74> c94d54942a2954cf852884d656224186 *ubuntu-16.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<beppe74> ho aperto un link che mi hai dato
<cristian_c> beppe74: nella pagina della guida non c'è quello che hai incollato tu
<beppe74> e quindi sono finito in quella pagina
<cristian_c> beppe74: ti ho suggerito di seguire la guida su come calcolare l'md5 del proprio file .iso
<cristian_c> in modo da verificare se il file si fosse corrotto durante il download
<beppe74> mi puoi ridare la guida
<cristian_c> !md5 | beppe74
<ubot-it> beppe74: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/MD5SUMS | md5 derivate: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23295037/
<beppe74> quello su dvd e pieno di numeri
<beppe74> md5sum
<cristian_c> beppe74:  e tu hai usato winmd5sum?
<cristian_c> o cos'altro?
<beppe74> winmd5sum  cosa e'
<cristian_c> beppe74: hai chiesto di linkarti nuovamente la guida, almeno l'hai letta?
<beppe74> un po veloce
<cristian_c> cristian_c> beppe74: apri pure il link della guida linkata, che ti spiega in dettaglio
<cristian_c> <beppe74> ok
<beppe74> ok
<cristian_c> beppe74: prenditi tutto il tempo che ti serve :)
<beppe74> un mese
<Carlin0> anche 2  o 3
<beppe74> divento matto
<cristian_c> beppe74: se ci sono domande specifiche in merito a ciò che non capisci
<Carlin0> siamo qui
<cristian_c> chiedi pure
<beppe74> ok grazie
<cristian_c> di niente
<beppe74> ho scaricato il programa
<beppe74> winmd5sun
<beppe74> e poi?
<beppe74> devo cliccare dove
<beppe74> sul file iso??
<extremenrg> salve
<extremenrg> io ho un portatile nuovo con windows 10 ma non riesco ad installare ubuntu :-(
<krabador> !uefi | extremenrg
<ubot-it> extremenrg: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<extremenrg> infatti mi anno detto che ho il uefi
<extremenrg> grazie leggerò
<krabador> se hai problemi , chiedi
<extremenrg> grazie mille
<extremenrg> ma se vado nel bios posso disattivare il uefi?
<peppe124ub> #ubuntu-it-chat
<Vavaste> salve, ho un dubbio, al momento ho un pc con un ssd e un hdd, sull' sd è installato windows 10 mentre sull hd ho solo dei dati, c'è modo di  partizionare l' hard disk dati per installare ubuntu?
<krabador> !partizionamento | Vavaste
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'partizionamento'
<krabador> !gparted | Vavaste
<ubot-it> Vavaste: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<Vavaste> "Nella guida viene preso in considerazione un disco sul quale è già presente un sistema operativo. ", nel disco in cui andrei ad installare ubuntu son presenti solo dati
<krabador> puoi installare dappertutto
<krabador> purchè crei una partizione adatta, con il programma indicato
<krabador> e la indichi all'installer ubuntu , quando installi
<Vavaste> ok, grazie mille
<krabador> Vavaste,
<krabador> <ubot-it> AureliaTrieste: il canale di supporto è #ubuntu-it
<krabador> <Guest57637> salve ho installato ubuntu 16.4 e quando vado ad installare un programma mi chiede la password io ne ho inserita una durante l'installazione e me la sono scritta che pero qui non funziona ma io solo quella ho inserito, poi il computer quando è inutilizzato e si spegne video quando lo faccio ripartire mi chiede la password ma io avevo avevo tolto la
<krabador> <Guest57637>  password durante lì'installazione non so cosa fare io non ho inserito altre password
<krabador> <krabador> !ripristino | Guest57637
<krabador> <krabador> AureliaTrieste, brevemente, entra nell'altro canale
<krabador> <Carlin0> lol
<krabador> <AureliaTrieste> bon andate fankulo
<krabador> * AureliaTrieste ha chiuso la connessione (Quit: http://www.kiwiirc.com/ - A hand crafted IRC client)
<krabador> <Carlin0> grazie AureliaTrieste
<krabador> <krabador> son tutte beeeeelle le maaaaamme del mooooooooooondo
<krabador> <Carlin0> su un pc del 2002
<krabador> <Carlin0> suddai
<krabador> <krabador> Carlin0, sai come si dice in gergo?
<krabador> <Guest57637> qualcuno mi puo aiutare con la password
<krabador> <krabador> Guest57637, è una domanda?
<krabador> <Carlin0> !pass
<krabador> <ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'pass'
<krabador> <Carlin0> !password
<krabador> <ubot-it> Per recuperare la password seguire le indicazioni che trovate su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/GestionePassword/Recupero
<krabador> <Carlin0> leggi la guida Guest57637
<krabador> Vavaste, http://gparted.org/display-doc.php?name=help-manual&lang=it
<Carlin0> ?¿
<krabador> paste sbagliato
<krabador> sorry
<Carlin0> lol
<NiJuuYon> Magari era solo un CapsLock dimenticato od una calligrafia non ottima?
<NiJuuYon> Notte a tutti! Ci si sente.
<fortelaghetto> Mi hanno installato su laptop lubuntu al posto di kbu
<krabador> !ciao | fortelaghetto
<ubot-it> fortelaghetto: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<krabador> !chiedi | fortelaghetto
<ubot-it> fortelaghetto: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<fortelaghetto> ciao, mi hanno sostituito su un laptop lubunto in sostituzione del precedente kubuntu... i ktorrent non trovo più il comado ricerca?
<fortelaghetto> comando
<krabador> !chat | fortelaghetto
<ubot-it> fortelaghetto: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<mate|1396> ciao a tutti
<krabador> !ciao | mate|1396
<ubot-it> mate|1396: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<niubbo> buona sera a tutti
<niubbo> mi sapreste dire come sistemare l'audio ? ho installato ubuntu  ma non mi funzionano le casse
<niubbo> c'è nessuno ?
<gio> Sono nei guai non riesco a loggarmi in ubuntu 16
<niubbo> stasera non c'è nessuno :-(
<gio> Vedo
<assist> salve a tutti, a chi potrei chiedere aiuto per un problemino su ubuntu?
<cristian_c> !chiedi | assist
<ubot-it> assist: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<assist> chiedo scusa, non ho mai utilizzato questo canale. Sul mio portatile Ubuntu (e qualsiasi altro flavour) funziona perfettamente tranne che per il riavio, quando dò il comando di riavvio il S.O. si chiude, lo schermo diventa nero, dopodiché rimane con il backlight acceso e si blocca lì, non si riavvia e sono costretto a spegnerlo manualmente.
<cristian_c> assist: su quale ubuntu?
<assist> sia 16.04.1 sia 16.10
<cristian_c> assist: vai in /var/log
<Infybofh> assist e anche dmesg
<cristian_c> in quella diectory c'è un file di nome syslog
<cristian_c> con l'orario di riavvio
<cristian_c> assist: potrebbe darti informazioni sulla causa del mancato riavvio
<assist> provo a controllare
<cristian_c> assist: controlla pure con calma
<cristian_c> e alla fine facci sapere
<assist> sto chattando dal fisso quindi posso smanettare sul portatile ora lo sto facendo
<cristian_c> assist: sì, ma il log è lungo
<cristian_c> assist: non essere frettoloso
<gio> Non riesco a loggarmi su ubuntu , che faccio ?
<Infybofh> assist trova syslog e dmesg, e mettili su pastebin. negli orari dei riavvii potrebbero dare molte indicazioni. Solitamente i freeze sono dovuti ai driver (ma non sempre) non-free
<assist> ho provato a riavviarlo adesso così sapevo subito che orario cercare
<Infybofh> gio molte soluzioni. Uno è live e reset delle password
<assist> vi dico cosa ho trovato
<Infybofh> assist usa pastebin
<gio> Grazie! Dove trovo info su procedura?
<Infybofh> gio un attimo
<Infybofh> gio https://goo.gl/1sHKHt (inglese)
<gio> Grazie, adesso provo!
<Infybofh> gio attenzione a usare fdisk (evita quel comando)
<assist> pastebin.con/2bB1tNc
<assist> pastebin.com/2bB1tNc
<assist> scusate è sbagliato l'indirizzo
<assist> pastebin.com/2bBd1tNc
<gio> Scusate... posso farequalcosa da manjaro/live
<Infybofh> gio qualunque live và bene. Quei comandi sono più o meno universali (qualunque distro)
<gio> ri-grazie!
<krabador> Infybofh, e qui dentro magari segnali documentazione ufficiale per favore
<Infybofh> assist sembra un problema di sddm. Ho googlato in merito e quasi tutti portano a un bug dei driver Intel, ma da quello che vedo tu hai in uso i driver proprietari nvidia. Purtroppo non sò come aiutardi. Bisogna analizzare più a fondo.
<assist> stavo leggendo, potrebbe essere che devo aggiungere il mio utente al gruppo sddm?
<fabio_cc> Infybofh, sei pregato di non dare link a risorse non ufficiali
<fabio_cc> grazie
<Infybofh> fabio_cc, krabador scusate
<Infybofh> gio usa questo https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCdRecovery
<gio> ri-ri-grazie adesso provo ... e speramo che tutto vada bene
<gennaro> ho scaricato il 16-04  per aggiornare  il 14-04 ma qualcosa è andata storta perchè adesso non riesco più a spegnerlo e cosa strana sono collegato ad internet pur non avendo il collegamento sull'icona come posso fare ?
<krabador> !ripristino | gennaro
<ubot-it> gennaro: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<krabador> gennaro, con un supporto di installazione basato sulla 16.04
<gennaro> il fatto è che non ho nessun disco:non è possibile farlo direttamente da internet?
<krabador> gennaro, non facilmente
<krabador> dove risiede il tuo sistema?
<gennaro> su un pc ex xp trasformato in ubuntu da un tecnico informatico
<krabador> !dettagli | gennaro
<ubot-it> gennaro: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<gennaro> Versione ubuntu 14-04 memoria 1,5 mb processore celeron(r) mpcu 430 @1,73 gh tipo os 32 bit disco 77,5 gbz
<krabador> gennaro, https://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads
<krabador> prova con la network installation
<gennaro> grazie
#ubuntu-it 2017-10-09
<billy666_> salve sono nuovo mi potte spiegare come faccio a trovare i canali tipo quelli per scaricare film
<scola> buongiorno
<scola> avrei bisogno di una spiegazione che non sono riuscito a trovare sui forum
<scola> scusatemi sono già in laboratorio quindi a volte mi prendo delle pause dal pc
<gigirock> ti scusiamo-......
<gigirock> scola, spara la domanda
<scola> Allora il problema che ho è questo:  pc fisso appena compratomi dall'università, win10 preinstallato, devo installare ubuntu, scarico l'ultima versione e la masterizzo su dvd, inserisco dvd, "Prova Ubuntu", mi esce la scritta The System Is Running In Low-Graphics Mode
<gigirock> scola, quando avvii il dvd , che voce scegli dal menu principale ? Devi avviare usando una voce tipo "uefi <nome del dvd>"
<gigirock> scola, tu 6 l'assistente di laboratorio che deve far funzionare i vari pc ?
<scola> si si la guida l'ho letta e ho fatto così
<scola> no
<scola> il pc è mio e mi serve ubuntu per alcuni programmi
<gigirock> scola, hai disabilitato 'fast boot' all'interno di win10 ?
<scola> fin ora ho usato il mio personale adesso me lo son fatto comprare
<gigirock> scola, che skeda grafica ha quel pc ?
<scola> radeon rx 460
<gigirock> ok, che versione di ubuntu tenti di installare ?
<scola> 17.04
<scola> l'ultima
<scola> l'ho scaricata la settimana scorsa
<gigirock> mmmmh , scola 1704 e' una versione di 'transizione' con poco supporto, ti consiglio di scaricare e provare la 16.04.3 che a breve verra' aggiornata a 17.10 ( il 19 ottobre )
<scola> ah ok
<gigirock> scola , cmq hai letto la guida a proposito di 'nomodeset' ?
<scola> in effetti LTS non c'è scritto
<scola> no questa no
<scola> ho letto quella relativa ai due modi di installazione di ubuntu tramite bios e uefi
<gigirock> scola, in avvio il menu di grub e' editabile e la linea che lancia il kernel ha diversi parametri , con il parametro nomodeset si avvia in modalita' grafica neutra. il tuo problema e' dovuto alla skeda grafica che non ha driver , almeno in partenza...poi puoi installare tutti i driver che vuoi
<gigirock> cmq la prossima volta opta per skeda grafica nvidia che e' molto meglio supportata da linux e nvidia stessa
<scola> se lo avessi comprato io figurati
<gigirock> scola cerca in google "avvio dvd ubuntu nomodeset" e vedi come fare per modificare la linea di avvio
<scola> comunque proverò così
<scola> sisi sto già leggendo
<scola> grazie mille
<scola> vabbe a questo punto esco e vi ringrazio. Ho deciso di usare ancora il mio pc fino alla versione 17.10, dopodiché proverò l'installazione della nuova versione sul pc dell'uni. Grazie mille gigirock
<simi> buongiorno a tutti qualcuno mi potrebbe aiutare con libbre office non riesco a cancellare una pagina vuota che ho nel cv
<Carlin0> !chat | simi
<ubot-it> simi: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<simi> ok
<signo> salve a tutti, volevo chiedere un info. sapreste dirmi un programma su ubuntu per mettere in sicurezza i dati di un hard disk esterno, casomai con una password al momento del collegamento al pc o qualcosa di simile
<[Enrico]> signo: puoi provare veracrypt
<signo> è semplice da utilizzare ?
<signo> o ci vogliono codici e roba varia
<[Enrico]> signo: semplice e criptazione non sono due cose facili da concigliare. Io non l'ho mai usato, io uso la cryptazione "hardcore" di linux (dm-crypt + LUKS, che non volge al semplice). Tuttavia reputo che sia una delle implementazioni più semplici. Ha un'interfaccia grafica per esempio
<signo> se mi dai qualche dritta su che codici usare potrei anche farlo, basta che il risultato sia una password per accedere
<[Enrico]> signo: https://www.veracrypt.fr/en/VeraCrypt%20Volume.html
<signo> ok
<signo> scarico e poi digito il comando sudo install veracrypt giusto?
<fabio_cc> [Enrico], veracrypt non mi risulta che stia nei repository ufficiali
<fabio_cc> !chat | signo
<ubot-it> signo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<[Enrico]> signo: invece usando dm-crypt + LUKS bisogna creare la partizione via terminale. Tuttavia una volta creata l'uso normale si può fare da GUI
<signo> credo che non sia nelle mie competenze ti ringrazio
<Revenge0991> Buongiorno a tutti!
<Revenge0991> qualcuno ha già provato a suonare la chitarra elettrica con ubuntustudio?
<Carlin0> !chat | Revenge0991
<ubot-it> Revenge0991: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Revenge0991> io posseggo una scheda audio usb della Line6,modello Toneport UX1 ,funziona benissimo come riproduzione e controllo volume,ma non sento la chiarra,JACK parte perfettamente
<Revenge0991> ok chiedo scusa pensavo fosse inerente
<Carlin0> Revenge0991, puoi chiedere in chat
<m4xR34L> salve gente sapete dirmi come rimuovere snap? :)
<[Enrico]> effettivamente "qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu" è poco chiaro, e perfino un po' relativo :)
<Revenge0991> grazie carlin0!
<Carlin0> m4xR34L, metti in paste il risultato di dpkg -l | grep snap
<Carlin0> !paste | m4xR34L
<ubot-it> m4xR34L: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<m4xR34L> Carlin0: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25707074/
<Carlin0> m4xR34L, sudo apt purge snapd snap-confine snapd-login-service
<m4xR34L> Carlin0: il mio dubbio riguarda 4 partizioni disco /snap/core che vorrei rimuovere, se purgo snap elimino le partizioni?
<Carlin0> m4xR34L, no elimini solo i pacchetti
<m4xR34L> Carlino, ok i pacchetti posso anche rimanere, vorrei eliminare le partizioni
<Carlin0> m4xR34L, dove le vedi ste partizioni ?
<m4xR34L> /dev/loop0
<m4xR34L> /dev/loop1
<Carlin0> m4xR34L, df -h
<Carlin0> in paste
<Carlin0> m4xR34L, anche sudo fdisk -l
<m4xR34L> Carlin0: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25707114/
<Carlin0> m4xR34L, hai installato pacchetti snap ?
<Carlin0> sono loro a crearti quella cosa
<m4xR34L> Carlin0: per rimuoverli come potrei fare, tanto non uso snap
<Carlin0> !snap
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'snap'
<Carlin0> m4xR34L, https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/InstallareProgrammi/PacchettiSnap
<m4xR34L> Carlin0: grazie vado a dare un'occhiata :)
<m4xR34L> Carlin0: ho rimosso un pacchetto grazie a sudo snap remove nomepacchetto ed anche la partizione corrispondente ora non c'è più, mi rimane pacchetto core che però non può essere rimosso, provo a purgare snap?
<Carlin0> m4xR34L, il comando che ti ho dato prima
<m4xR34L> Carlin0: si provo subito
<m4xR34L> Carlino: e per magia ora le partizioni non ci sono più, grazie come sempre sarà la trentesima volta che mi vieni in aiuto.... davvero gentile, buona giornata
<Carlin0> di nulla m4xR34L
<booolt> ciao ragazzi ho gia scritto ieri ... per un problema che ho con ubuntu 15.10
<booolt> mi è sparita la barra dei programmi e quella dove c'è la data e l'ora ... qualcuno puo aiutarmi?
<Mr_Pan> booolt, la 15.10 e' fuori supporto .. dovresti aggiornare
<booolt> come faccio ?
<Mr_Pan> booolt, da sw center ti dovrebbe proporre update in automatico
<Mr_Pan> booolt, leggi questa guida https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/AggiornamentoXenial
<Mr_Pan> aggiornando alla 16.04 lts avrai 5 annidi supporto
<booolt> ok ma io non riesco ad attivare nessun programma
<booolt> ho il desktop e basta
<booolt> non riesco ad aprire nula
<Mr_Pan> booolt, che significa?
<booolt> ho il desktop e basta non riesco non ho la barra dove sono i programmi
<booolt> quindi non posso aprire il centro aggiornamento software
<booolt> nemmeno un browser ... adesso sto scrivendo da un altro pc
<booolt> ho il desktop vuoto riesco solo ad andare nel terminale con ctrl alt f1
<booolt> posso aggiornare da terminale
<booolt> ?
<Mr_Pan> booolt, si che puoi
<Mr_Pan> ma sicuro che la tua instllazione attuale sia correttamente funzionante  ?
<Mr_Pan> booolt, apri termiale e scrivi  sudo do-release-upgrade   questo provochera upgrade alla release successiva (16.04 lts)
<Mr_Pan> ci mettera' un po'  ....
<Mr_Pan> se hai dati sul pc meglio se li salvi da qualche parte
<booolt> ti pareva comando non trovato
<Mr_Pan> booolt, da terminale non trova il comando  ?
<booolt> no
<Mr_Pan> booolt, ok
<Mr_Pan> sudo update-manager -d
<booolt> connessione al server falita
<Mr_Pan> booolt, ma il pc in questione e' connesso a internet  ?
<booolt> si
<Mr_Pan> booolt, sicuro  ?
<Mr_Pan> da terminale
<booolt> si inoltre in sessione ospite funziona tutto
<Mr_Pan> booolt, hai problemi di installazione ..
<booolt> quando si accende e mi chiede di inserire la psw mi appare il messaggio connesso a internet via cavo+
<Mr_Pan> booolt, perche' non procedi ad aggiornare da li  ?
<booolt> ok si puo fare ?
<Mr_Pan> booolt, si tanto poi ti chiede la psw di root
<booolt> mi dice che cmq da quella sessione le modifiche andranno perse
<Mr_Pan> esegui upgrade da terminale
<Mr_Pan> booolt, hai dati sul pc ?
<booolt> impossibile passare al gid root
<booolt> mi sa che mi tocca formattare
<Mr_Pan> booolt, non ti converebbe fare un backup dei dati e procedere ad una installazione pulita?
<booolt> si credo di si
<Mr_Pan> booolt, eh.. direi che hai problemi di install
<booolt> quale versione mi consigli?
<Mr_Pan> 16.04 lts per un supporto lungo 5 anni
<Mr_Pan> 17.04 attuale ma poco supportata e non lts
<Mr_Pan> 17.10 ma devi spettare il 19 ottobre
<Mr_Pan> ti scarichila iso crei il supporto (dvd/usb) e procedi con instal pulita
<Mr_Pan> booolt, sul pc da cui scrivi hai win o ubuntu ??
<booolt> ok grazie per il momento metto la 16,4 e poi il 19 ottobre provo a passare 17.10
<booolt> ha ubuntu
<booolt> anche se non sono pratico uso solo ubuntu
<Mr_Pan> booolt, ok
<Mr_Pan> se hai problemi ripassa di qua e vediamo che fare
<booolt> grazie mille
<Mr_Pan> booolt, dalla 16.04 lts di solito si passa a lts ...
<Mr_Pan> al limite puoi passare alla 17.04 ma non puoi far eil doppio salto ..
<booolt> ok
<geggiolo> salve salve
<Pippo> Buongiorno
<Shejjdhcudhdhxjf> Ho un problema
<noteromana> buonasera a tutti
<Mr_Pan> noteromana, sera
<noteromana> non ricordo più la password utente di ubuntu 16.04 Ls
<Mr_Pan> msg *aka help
<Carlin0> !pass | noteromana
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'pass'
<noteromana> come posso fare? Inoltre che cos'è Ubuntu one?
<Carlin0> !password | noteromana
<ubot-it> noteromana: Per recuperare la password seguire le indicazioni che trovate su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/GestionePassword/Recupero
<noteromana> grazie
<pippopippopippo> ciao
<pippopippopippo> ciao
<casella> Ciao ragazzi, devo installare ubuntu sul mac con os sierra e stavo seguendo questa guida -> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UbuntuMacIntel
<casella> Tuttavia la guida è fino alle versioni precedenti del mio os attuale
<casella> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<Mr_Pan> casella non esiste l guida aggiornata ovviamente ma non dovrebbero esserci differenze sostanziali
<Mr_Pan> ciao .....
<nottett> buonasera a tutti
<nottett> salve non ricordo la password utente ubuntu 16.04 lts
<nottett> ma con la guida che mi avete indicato non ci sono riuscito, potete aiutarmi? grazie
<David77> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/GestionePassword/Recupero
<nottett> david grazie ma non ci riesco
<nottett> come accedo al menu di grub?
<lapapa> buona sera a tutti
<lapapa> non ricordo la password di sistema
<lapapa> potete aiutarmi? grazie
<David77> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/GestionePassword/Recupero
<loretst> ciao a tutti
<loretst> come faccio ad entrare nel grub menu?
<loretst> grazie
<loretst> ehi scusate qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<loretst> come entro nel grub menu? grazie
<David77> dopo l'avvio premi esc e ti appare il grub
<loretst> ma se premo esc mi va nel menu del bios asus
<David77> deve far avviare la macchina, di solito esc non va nel menu del bios ma di solito il tasto del o canc, dopo le indicazioni della bios viene uno schermo nero (GRUB_HIDDEN) e se premi esc di da il grub con le varie opzioni. esempio https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=grub.png
<David77> https://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=66051
<David77> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<David77> 'Hold down (right) SHIFT to display the menu during boot. In certain cases, pressing the ESC key may also display the menu. '
<David77> ma perchè cambi nome ogni volta?
<loretst> bho ci riprovo
<loretst> grazie
<lepoert> ciao scusate, ma nemmeno con esc mi entra nel menu grub
#ubuntu-it 2017-10-10
<ciccioo> Buongiorno, ho aggiornato alla versione 17.04, come faccio a utilizzare il classico menu?
<ciccioo> ubuntu 17.04
<Mr_Pan> ciccioo, quale classico menu =!=
<Mr_Pan> ?!?
<ciccioo> Mr_Pan: questa versione non trovo il menù con i programmi etc
<glpiana> ciccioo, che versione?
<ciccioo> ubuntu 17.04
<ciccioo> desktop
<glpiana> ciccioo, clicca in alto a sinistra il tasto con l'icona di ubuntu e si apre la dash dove puoi cercare i programmi
<ciccioo> questo lo so ma non si può vedere la lista?
<glpiana> ciccioo, se apri la dash in basso vedi dell epiccole icone?
<ciccioo> si
<glpiana> una di quelle icone dovrebbe portarti ai programmi. se ci passi sopra il mouse escono le descrizioni
<ciccioo> si adesso ho visto
<ciccioo> grazie mille
<andrealuigi> ciao a tutti, esiste un modo per avviare ubuntu dal boot menager di windows ?
<Mr_Pan> andrealuigi, se fai dual boot avrai grub da cui avviare linux o win a scelta niente windows manager
<kaffeine> Mr_Pan : fff
<Mr_Pan> kaffeine, ?
<Mr_Pan> ciao Alberto
<kaffeine> Niente
<Guest57621> Buongiorno, oggi ho ricevuto una mail da aruba che mi riferiva che è stato rilevato un bug (sulla Sicurezza) nel kernel linux di ubuntu, dato che io ho un server remoto con ubuntu 14.04 LTS, mi chiedevo se devo aggiornare il kernel o il sistema stesso all'ultima release?
<Mr_Pan> Guest57621, procedi agli aggiornamenti e se vuoi passa a 16.04 lts
<Carlin0> Guest57621, ma hai il server su aruba ?
<Guest57621> no, il server è da ovh
<Carlin0> e che centra aruba ?
<Guest57621> il fatto è che dovrei faticare non poco ad aggiornare tutto, e non ho trovato dove e se esiste un aggiornamento, aruba me l'ha fatto notare.. riportandomi a un'artico che parla del problema ad oggi ancora presente sulle versioni LTS
<Carlin0> Guest57621, ma riferito a che kernel ?
<Carlin0> poi scusa Guest57621 ma aruba che ne sa che kernel e che os usi tu su ovh ?
<Guest57621> questo è l'articolo: http://www.zdnet.com/article/serious-linux-kernel-security-bug-fixed/
<Carlin0> Guest57621, e già dal titolo si legge che il bug è fixato , quindi ?
<Guest57621> "The problem is that the bug lived on in long-term support (LTS) versions of Linux"
<Carlin0> lived ...
<Mr_Pan> ma aruba cosa ci entra in tutta sta storia ... ?  mi sono perso ..
<Carlin0> nulla mr per di + il bug è già fixato
<Mr_Pan> repaired the kernel bug with a patch committed on April 14, 2015.    fixato
<Guest57621> mr_pan, aruba mi ha fatto presente che alcuni server con linux verranno aggiornati
<Mr_Pan> Guest57621, ma se tu hai il server su ovh (come me ) cosa ci entra aruba in tutta la storia ?   in piu parlianmo di una roba gia' fixata .. quindi ..
<Guest57621> niente mi chiedevo soltanto se anche il mio server potrebbe avere ancora quel bug dato che non ho fatto mai aggiornamenti
<Carlin0> Guest57621, e tu gestisci un server e aspetti che ti dicano gli altri di fare gli aggiornamenti ?
<Guest57621> credo che stiamo uscendo un po dal contesto, però se vuoi proprio una risposta, posso dirti che la politica aziendale per la quale lavoro è: fin quando va tutto bene, non si tocca nulla.
<Guest57621> va bene, grazie per l'attenzione e la pazienza. Cercherò di capire come fare sti benedetti aggiornamenti da solo. Buona giornata
<Ciak> ciao ragazzi
<pppigus997> ciao, ho problemi con l'installazione di ubuntu 17.04 , qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<Mr_Pan> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Mr_Pan> pppigus997,
<Mr_Pan> !dettagli
<ubot-it> Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<pppigus997> Ok... il mio problema riguarda il riconoscimento dell'hard disk durante l'installazione di ubuntu, nella fase dedicata alle partizioni. Non viene rilevato l'hard disk , ma la chiavetta USB da cui è partita la live di ubuntu.
<pppigus997> Controllando poi dal terminale , col comando sudo fdisk -l ricevo come output i dati relativi  solamente alla chiavetta , e non all'hard disk
<gekky> C'è qualcuno collegato che si intende di indirizzamento IP?
<pppigus997> Il mio computer è un dell xps 13 9350 con windows 10 preinstallato , disco rigido Samsung 256 GB. Ho già provato diversi soluzioni proposte nei forum , se sapeste aiutarmi ve ne sarei grato
<Mr_Pan> gekky,
<Mr_Pan> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<zap> domanda secca: questo pc è completamente compatibile per installare ubuntu?   Lenovo YOGA 510-14ISK 14" i3 2GHz 4GB
<Mr_Pan> zap, fai usb con ubuntu e prova in modalita live ...
<Mr_Pan> zap, par evada tutto a parte qualche problema con il touchscreen
<zap> Mr_Pan, facile.... lo devo ancora comperare.se compatibile copro, altrimenti NO!!
<Mr_Pan> leggi https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2305991
<Mr_Pan> zap, eh vabbe allora non so ..
<Mr_Pan> zap, i dell xps 100% garantito
<zap> Mr_Pan, grazie
<piiignnno> Buonasera a tutti , sto cercando di installare ubuntu 17.04 su un computer con win10 preinstallato . Ho riscontrato alcuni problemi durante l'installazione e , dopo alcune ricerche, ho capito che il problema era legata alle impostazioni Sata nel BIOS (da quello che ho capito Linux ha bisogno di ahci). Tuttavia, provando a cambiare le impostazioni d
<piiignnno> el BIOS, win10 smette di funzionare , mentre è possibile effettuare senza problemi l'installazione di ubuntu
<piiignnno> Esiste un modo per risolvere questo problema ?
<Gioo> Come posso aprire un file .reg in ubuntu?
<squao> Gioo, è un file di testo, quindi con gedit oppure con vim da cl
#ubuntu-it 2017-10-11
<Guest31875> buongiorno a tutti! ho un problema con la schermata di sblocco di lubuntu 16.04! ieri sera ho lasciato il pc acceso per fare una elaborazione lunga e ho messo il blocco schermo. stamattina ho mosso il mouse e mi è apparsa la schermata di sblocco... ma non riesco a scrivere nel 'inserisci la tua password' ne con il mouse ne con tab. non vorrei perdere il lavoro fatto stanotte... nella shell 1 ma appena messo il nome utente e invio rimane il prompt _ f
<Mr_Pan> Guest31875, che rimang ail prompt e' normale ..
<[Enrico]> Guest31875: forse l'elaborazione ha mandato il computer in crash. quello che descrivi può succedere, per esempio, se l'elaborazione ha consumato tutta la memoria
<[Enrico]> Guest31875: se puoi prova a fare il login da remoto (via rete) via ssh (se è abilitato ovviamente)
<[Enrico]> Guest31875: con "appena messo il nome utente e invio rimane il prompt _ f" intendi che non ti chiede la password e si ferma li? O ti chiede la password e riesci a fare il login e vedi la linea di comando?
<[Enrico]> oh devo riavviare per aggiornamenti, torni fra 5 minuti :)
<Guest31875> è una elaborazione di un testo con un programmino in c da terminale e avevo visto con free che avevo (-/+ buffers/cache) un 2G liberi. non mi chiede la password. è come se mi faccia un clear e rimanga in alto un prompt. neanche invio funziona
<Mr_Pan> Guest31875, forse e' in loop e ha consumato tutta la memoria  ?
<[Enrico]> Guest31875: si è decisamente successo qualcosa durante la notte, il sistema non è in buono stato. Come ho detto il programma potrebbe aver lentamente esaurito la memoria e mandato in crash il sistema
<[Enrico]> Guest31875: se hai fortuna puoi riavviare e leggere i log
<ryuujin> Guest31875: ma l'elaborazione dove salva i dati?
<ryuujin> podarsi che da temrinale puoi salvare il lavoro
<[Enrico]> ryuujin: podarsi?!?
 * [Enrico] (and the grammar Nazi inside him is triggered
<domenico> Buongiorno ragazzo, sto tentando di installare Ubuntu su SSD esterna usando un USB LIVE fatta da unetbootin, ma quando scelgo di avviare l'istallazione di Ubuntu la tastiera e il touch pad non rispondo
<ryuujin> podarsi che si puo' scrivere podarsi
<ryuujin> ahahah
<domenico> qualcuno mi puo' aiutare?
<domenico> ho dimenticato di specificare che sono su MAC con MacOS High Sierra installato..
<ryuujin> domenico!!! perche' rovinarti la vita e installare ubuntu su mac...?!?
<ryuujin> usa una macchina virtuale se proprio ti serve
<domenico> purtroppo a causa di forza maggiore..per l'universita'
<ryuujin> domenico: macchina virtuale
<domenico> dove la posso installare questa macchina virtuale?
<[Enrico]> Guest31875: come ho detto puoi tentare un login via rete usando ssh da un altro computer (da Windows putty può essere usato come client ssh). Dubito funzioni, ma vale la pena di provare. Considera che, con tutta probabilità il risultato è andato comunque perso o (con un po' di fortuna) è stato salvato e lo ritrovi al riavvio
<ryuujin> !chat | domenico
<ubot-it> domenico: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Guest31875> il mouse si muove, la tastiera funziona, alt+f1 ha funzionato ma dopo il nome utente solo un prmpt (nulla neanche invio o esc o ctrl-c), se rifaccio ctrl-alt-f7 ritorna al classico 'sessione bloccata tra pochi secondi finestra di sblocco'
<domenico> Nel senso...la posso sempre installare sull'SSD esterna?
<ryuujin> Guest31875: prova
<ryuujin> ue
<Guest31875> non è attivato il login di rete
<ryuujin> sysrq
<ryuujin> asp
<Guest31875> ma se si blocca la ram non dovrebbe bloccarsi tutto, compreso mouse, schermata di sblocco, tastiera etc?
<ryuujin> ctrl+alt+stamp+r poi ctrl+alt+stamp+f
<ryuujin> killa un eventula processo che sta causanto un oom
<[Enrico]> Guest31875: che il mouse e la tastiera funzionino, non vuole dire niente. Il sistema può comunque essere in crash. Io riavvierei il sistema (premi ctrl + alt + canc nella shell 1). Se non funzionma ti dico un'altra sequenza per riavviare il modo non violento
<Mr_Pan> domenico, si puoi installare su usb esterno
<ryuujin> Guest31875: se non funzoina questa sequenza, usa quella di [Enrico]
<ryuujin> che almeno ti fa riavviareil sistema smontando i dischi in maniera pulita
<Mr_Pan> domenico, https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/SupportoUsb
<ryuujin> vado... a dopo
<Guest31875> non riesce solamente ad entrare nella casella dove mettere la password. se clicco su l'utente mi da la possibilità di 'sessione ospite' e 'altri...'. se clicco in alto a destra mi da la possibilita di sospendere,, riavviare e spengere. il problema è che dovrei vedere l'ultimo output su schermo e se riavvio mi perdo il lavoro di stanotte. poi se non si può amen.... è la prima volta che non riesco a mettere la password nella casella apposito del log
<[Enrico]> Guest31875: per il futuro, usa il comando tee per avere l'output sia a schermo che su file. Devi sempre avere una copia dei tuoi output su file. Si usa così: comandi di elaborazione --con --opzioni varie | tee filedioutput.txt
<Guest31875> quando raramente, al massimo 1 volta l'anno, mi si blocca tutto o al massimo riesco a fare il reboot con una delle shell. verissimo quella è colpa mia.... ieri sera ero parecchio stanco
<Guest31875> bastava un file di output....
<[Enrico]> Guest31875: è la legge di Murphy, quella volta che ti serve ti sei scordato :)
<Guest31875> verissimo !
<[Enrico]> Guest31875: comunque per controllare se il sistema ha esaurito la memoria puoi dare questo comando (una volta che riesci a fare il login): grep -i oom /var/log/syslog (se ti dice che non hai il permesso aggiundi un sudo davanti al grep)
<Guest31875> non esiste un modo per sbloccare una delle shell per riavere la richiesta del login? oppure, sto solo ipotizzando, è possibile avere 2 sessioni aperte contemporaneamente una utente e una ospite?
<[Enrico]> Guest31875: le shell non sono bloccate, sono crashate, altrimenti riusciresti a loggare
<Guest31875> magari entro in sessione ospite (vedo nel caso la ram occupata o altro), la chiudo e magari mi ritorna la casella della password e entro nella sessione utente... le sto tentendo tutte :)
<[Enrico]> Guest31875: se la sessione ospite funziona puoi provare a vedere cosa puoi scoprire da li
<Guest31875> quindi si può avere 2 sessioni contemporaneamente attive?
<Guest31875> user e guest?
<[Enrico]> mi sembra strano che funzioni tuttavia. Se le shell (si chiamano tty ad essere precisi) non funzionano il sistema è difficilmente in uno stato recuperabile
<[Enrico]> Guest31875: puoi averne 100 attive se hai abbastanza risorse. Il limite sono la CPU, la RAM eccetera
<Guest31875> si hai ragione tty. ok provo... al massimo, per mia colpa (e della legge di murphy ... ) perdo 7 ore di elaborazione. ovviamente la prossima volta faccio un output ;)
<Guest31875> poi la cosa strana è che il sistema reagisce, visto che ho la luce del wifi che mi indica che c'è attività internet.... mha!
<[Enrico]> Guest31875: un sistema operativo è composto da centinaia di componenti. Non sono andati tutti in crash, solo alcuni
<[Enrico]> oppure la RAM è ancora tutta occupata e non si possono creare nuovi processi, ma quelli che c'erano già prima funzionano ancora
<Guest31875> ecco .... EXT4-fs error riavvio brutalmente e faccio il check del disco
<Guest31875> problema di inode
<[Enrico]> Guest31875: urca è crashato il disco
<[Enrico]> o meglio il file system.... brutta cosa
<Guest31875> esatto
<[Enrico]> Guest31875: puoi condividere l'errore completo? Occhio che spesso è su righe multiple
<[Enrico]> Guest31875: ext4 è un file system molto robusto, sospetto che il disco sia andato a ramengo (o ci stia per andare), per questo chiedo
<[Enrico]> Guest31875: se sei dentro da sessione ospite metti l'output del comando dmesg in paste
<[Enrico]> !paste | Guest31875
<ubot-it> Guest31875: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Guest31875> si infatti me lo scrivo. l'errore me lo ha dato entrando in sessione ospite, dove ovviamente non è entrato. penso anche io che il disco stia andando. lo spengo e poi controllo. grazie comunque
<[Enrico]> Guest31875: ok se vuoi ti aiuto una volta che sei riuscito ad entrare. I log sono un po' criptici talvolta
<Guest31875> grazie
<[Enrico]> anche se, probabilmente, non ha saltavo alcun log visto che il disco / file systema ha avuto dei problemi
<salvo> qualcuno sa aiutarmi su come preparare un wireless repeater/scan server (fatto)/ printer server)/tv tuner streamer (mi manca di compilare i driver perchè non so cosa fare visto che i pacchetti consigliati da linuxtv ci sono ma ./build si blocca)con ubuntu su raspberry?
<Carlin0> !chat | salvo
<ubot-it> salvo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<salvo> anche il printer server funziona ma ha un comportamento spurio visto che il servizio non parte sempre ho provato a metterlo in .bashrc
<salvo> è ubuntu
<salvo> kernel 4.1.19
<Carlin0> 19 addirittura
<Carlin0> che ubuntu è salvo ?
<salvo> non so faccio per un amico è su raspberry uname -a 4.1.19
<salvo> funziona apt-get = ubuntu
<Carlin0> non è roba ufficiale con quel kernel
<Carlin0> apt = debian a dirla tutta
<Carlin0> !chat | salvo
<ubot-it> salvo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<silvia041090> buonasera, ho problemi ad accedere al mio computer, appena entro mi appare una schermata viola con scritto GNU GRUB e dopo aver letto ore e ore come uscirne, o come formattare e installare nuovamente ubunutu (con me non funziona), chiedo aiuto-
<David77> silvia041090 che ubuntu hai? una lts come la 16.04? lo hai installato adesso oppure è già un sistema installato da molto tempo?
<silvia041090> non te lo so dire
<silvia041090> credo 15 o 16
<Carlin0> silvia041090, riesci a farci vedere una foto ?
<Bendi> Salve a tutti ho appena scaricato ubuntu e l' ho posizionato sul disco local "D" come faccio per farlo funzionare?
<silvia0410190> scusate sono stata disconnessa
<Carlin0> silvia041090, riesci a farci vedere una foto ?
<fabio_cc> !installazione | Bendi
<ubot-it> Bendi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<silvia0410190> sto provando
<silvia0410190> ma non mi fa fare l´upload nella chat
<Carlin0> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Bendi> Ok grazie
<fabio_cc> Bendi, prego
<silvia0410190> https://prnt.sc/gw3ycp
<silvia0410190> grazie
<Carlin0> silvia0410190, e se vai con le frecce su ubuntu (la prima voce in alto) e premi invio che succede ?
<silvia0410190> carica per ore
<giuligar> sto installando Xubuntu su un vecchio Acer TravelMate 2350. Avevo provato Lubuntu ma non funzionava la rete internet.
<silvia0410190> e poi torna alla schermata viola
<Carlin0> silvia0410190, ma quel pc che processore ha ? e quanta ram ?
<silvia0410190> anzi ora mi appare che sono nella emergency mode
<silvia0410190> dice di mettere la password root
<silvia0410190> provato la mia
<silvia0410190> provato senza
<silvia0410190> niente
<silvia0410190> non funziona
<giuligar> un celeron 1,4 e 512 di Ram
<silvia0410190> non ho idea di che processore sia
<giuligar> Pentium Celeron
<Mr_Pan> giuligar, 512 mb di ram ... non ce la fai a girare ubuntu di nessun tipo
<silvia0410190> in sostanza era il mio computer aziendale su cui è stato installato ubuntu dopo che ho lasciato la azienda
<giuligar> come funzionava?
<silvia0410190> giuligar ma stai parlando con me?
<giuligar> Forse
<Carlin0> silvia0410190, chi ha installato ubuntu ?
<silvia0410190> carlin0 un mio collega informatico
<giuligar> anche io Xubuntu
<Carlin0> silvia0410190, credo non abbia fatto un buon lavoro
<silvia0410190> carlin0, lo vedo...
<[Enrico]> silvia0410190: prova a reinstallare, se non lo fa più problema risolto. Se lo fa ancora puoi tornare qui e vediamo di capire meglio la situazione
<silvia0410190> enrico, ho provato, non riesco nemmeno a formattare il pc, se entro in UEFI e metto la chiavetta come prima lettura per installare ubuntu, non me la legge
<Carlin0> giuligar, con 512 mb di ram farai ben poco
<[Enrico]> silvia0410190: ci sarà un problema con la penna USB o con la porta. hai provato a rifare la penna?
<fabio_cc> giuligar, forse lubuntu ma ammesso che tu riesca ad utilizzarlo, girerà lentamente
<[Enrico]> e a cambiare porta USB? alcuni PC supportano il boot da USB solo da una porta in particolare
<silvia0410190> ho provato a cambiare pennetta e porta
<silvia0410190> su altro pc funziona
<silvia0410190> ho provato anche con RUFUS prima di installarci ubuntu
<[Enrico]> silvia0410190: comunque è meglio usare il boot menu di UEFI piuttosto che settare la USB per prima nella configurazione. Con il boot menu di UEFI vedi la lista dei device e sai se la USB è vista o no e magari capisci meglio quale sia il problema se non parte
<Mr_Pan> silvia0410190, disattivare uefi     ?
<Mr_Pan> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<Carlin0> silvia0410190, dal momento che non hai più win prova a settar eil bios in legacy mode , e informati su cpu e ram di quel pc
<[Enrico]> silvia0410190: in che senso hai provato anche con Rufus? Rufus è l'unico modo per creare una penna USB ufficialmente supportato che io sappia
<giuligar> è che non mi andava di rottamare questo vecchio Acer, poi se funziona sufficientemente bene lo vorrei regalare.
<silvia0410190> avevo una chiavetta con ubuntu installato e non ha funzionato
<silvia0410190> per quello ho provato rufus
<[Enrico]> silvia0410190: magari hai un secondo PC dove avviare la chiavetta tanto per verificare che la chiavetta sia a posto che ci togliemo il pensiero? Senza installare solo avviare
<silvia0410190> si si ho provato su un dell e funziona
<[Enrico]> silvia0410190: ok quindi è un problema di configurazione del boot del PC, la chiavetta è ok
<Carlin0> giuligar, con così poca ram installare ci riuscirai ma come apri una pagina web si inchioda
<silvia0410190> credo proprio di si
<Carlin0> poi vedi tu
<silvia0410190> come posso fare per UEFI o Legacy mode?
<silvia0410190> qui vado al di fuori delle mie competenze
<[Enrico]> silvia0410190: devi capire come configurare il boot in quel PC. Prova a googlere o guarda i manuale per capire come si fa a far uscire il boot menu.
<silvia0410190> sono sul boot
<[Enrico]> silvia0410190: io ti consiglio di disabilitare il legacy mode e tenere abilitato solo UEFI. Di solito sui PC nuovi funziona meglio. Sui PC vecchiotti potrebbe essere meglio fare iol contrario, disabilitare UEFI e abilitare solo legacy. Sicuramente non abilitare entrambi i modi, crea solo confusione
<Mr_Pan> F12 spesso funziona
<[Enrico]> o F10, dipende dalla marca
<giuligar> Lubuntu è più leggero rispetto a Xubuntu?
<[Enrico]> sui lenovo si fa con invio, sugli asus con esc :/
<Mr_Pan> giuligar, si ma roba di poco
<Mr_Pan> [Enrico], ilboot menu non bios
<silvia0410190> f2
<[Enrico]> Mr_Pan: sui dell è su F10, il BIOS è su F2 :)
<silvia0410190> sto andando in confusione
<[Enrico]> silvia0410190: ti capisco :)
<silvia0410190> vi mando la foto di dove sono
<[Enrico]> silvia0410190: il problema è che ogni marca ha un modo diverso per arrivare al boot menu, quindi non possiamo darti una regola generale
<silvia0410190> https://prnt.sc/gw46sm
<silvia0410190> ditemi se ci sono
<Mr_Pan> silvia0410190, che marca pc  ?
<silvia0410190> Lenovo IdeaPad u330p
<[Enrico]> silvia0410190: no quella è la configurazione del bios. tu devi arrivare tipo qui (o simile) https://open-systems.ufl.edu/files/vmi_boot_menu.png
<silvia0410190> ecco questa finestra la sto cercando tipo dalle 14
<silvia0410190> ora schiaccio tutto lo schiacciabile e magari la trovo
<[Enrico]> sui lenovo thinkpad premendo invio durante il boot ti appache una schermata dove ti chiede cosa vuoi fare e, tra le opzioni, c'è anche il boot menu. Sugli ideapad non so
<fabio_cc> silvia0410190, di solito è un tasto tra F2, F10, Esc, Canc, ma non è detto
<silvia0410190> ok, provati tutti e succede qualcosa solo con f2
<[Enrico]> silvia0410190: a volte nella configurazione del BIOS c'è un'opzione per abilitare il boot menu
<[Enrico]> in alcuni sistemi potrebbe essere disabilitato di default
<David77> di solito la scelta di dove fare il boot è F12, se è questo che serve. scusate ma la chat si è disconnessa e non so se siete andati avanti
<Mr_Pan> silvia0410190, [Enrico] gli ideapad hanno Novobutton  un piccolo bottone con una  freccia   a sinistra in alto di lato la tastiera
<silvia0410190> allora Enrico, provo a mandare un´altra foto
<[Enrico]> David77: lo stiamo ancora cercando. Ha detto che ha provato molti tasti, ma solo F2 da una risposta per ora
<silvia0410190> magari ci sono
<[Enrico]> Mr_Pan: tombola
<[Enrico]> ci manca solo la touch bar the Mac e siamo a posto
<Mr_Pan> [Enrico], la mia sciura aveva lo stesso pc ... sono diventato scemo la prima volta
<[Enrico]> immagin
<[Enrico]> o
<Mr_Pan> [Enrico], anche perche la posizione del piccolo pulsante cambia a seconda dei modelli ...
<Mr_Pan> https://support.lenovo.com/de/it/solutions/ht102942
<Mr_Pan> non per u330p  ...
<Mr_Pan> silvia0410190, devi trovarlo
<silvia0410190> https://prnt.sc/gw4awa
<[Enrico]> Mr_Pan: http://s2.quickmeme.com/img/b8/b82df397c793d2837da08efa90d3dd47156b311c64113c43d2055331e007a1f5.jpg
<[Enrico]> silvia0410190: non è quello. io ti suggerirei di abilitare il Boot Mode UEFI e disabilitare il legacy
<David77> su boot priority dovrebbe esserci la possibilità almeno di scegliere quale device parte prima (usb, masterizzatore etc)
<[Enrico]> silvia0410190: se c'è qualche opzione riguardo a secure boot (sotto boot o security) disabilita secure boot
<silvia0410190> provo
<[Enrico]> silvia0410190: detto questo la tua USB non è nella lista dei device quindi è normale che non faccia il boot
<[Enrico]> ora come ora
<silvia0410190> ora mi appare
<silvia0410190> disattivato secure
<silvia0410190> UEFI ok
<silvia0410190> legacz disattivato
<Mr_Pan> silvia0410190, ottimo
<silvia0410190> accendo
<silvia0410190> Default boot device missing or boot failed. insert recovery media and hit any key. then select boot manager to choose a new boot devoce or to boot recoverz media
<[Enrico]> silvia0410190: dopo che hai installato non cambiare i settaggi tra EUFI e legacy. Se installi un sistema operativo (che sia WIndows o Linux non importa) e poi cambi da EUFI a legacy o viceversa, rompi il sistema e devi reinstallare (o riparare, ma è molto complicato)
<silvia0410190> e nel boot manager non mi appare nemmeno sant´antonio
<[Enrico]> silvia0410190: magari il boot da USB è disabilitato? guarda un po' in giro tra le opzioni, magari sotto security o in un sottomenu di configuration
<[Enrico]> non è strano per un (ex) portatile aziendale
<[Enrico]> beh oddio dice anche USB boot enabled nella foto che ci hai mandato...
<[Enrico]> mi sa che non è quello
<silvia0410190> no infatti
<silvia0410190> sembrerebbe tutto ok ma niente
<silvia0410190> mi rimane solo quel messaggio di boot failed
<[Enrico]> silvia0410190: fai una cosa, ora che hai cambiato la config del bios. stacca la USB, spegni il computer per circa 30 secondi. Poi attacca la penna USB di nuovo e riprova
<silvia0410190> ok
<[Enrico]> silvia0410190: a volte si incartano quando cambi le config del bios o si è incartata la porta usb del computer
<Mr_Pan> silvia0410190, hai settato la enna usb come prima   ?
<silvia0410190> si
<[Enrico]> silvia0410190: comunque controlla anche quello che ha detto Mr_Pan riguardo al pulsante "Novo button"
<silvia0410190> ecco io un pulsantino minuscolo l´ho trovato a lato
<silvia0410190> e se provo a schiacciarlo non succede nulla
<[Enrico]> silvia0410190: devi tenere premuto il bottone mentre lo accendi se ho ben capito
<silvia0410190> la storia dei 30 secondi non ha funzionato
<silvia0410190> ora provo col bottoncino
<silvia0410190> sembra un pulsantino di reset
<silvia0410190> per intenderci
<silvia0410190> il pulsantino ha funzionato!!!
<silvia0410190> sono nel bios giusto
<[Enrico]> vedi qui https://support.lenovo.com/ch/en/solutions/ht104038
<[Enrico]> c'è quella specie di freccia come mostrato sul sito lenovo
<[Enrico]> bene!
<Hisa-mei> Salve a tutti!
<silvia0410190> ok ora sono nel menu
<silvia0410190> clicco su boot menu?
<Hisa-mei> Avrei una piccola domanda che riguarda Ubuntu 17.04 xP
<[Enrico]> silvia0410190: si
<silvia0410190> niente
<[Enrico]> silvia0410190: niente USB? è attaccata?
<silvia0410190> si
<silvia0410190> ma non la vede
<[Enrico]> silvia0410190: forse la USB è rotta
<silvia0410190> ma funziona ovunque
<[Enrico]> silvia0410190: intendo la porta del computer, non la penna
<Carlin0> !chiedi | Hisa-mei
<ubot-it> Hisa-mei: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<[Enrico]> silvia0410190: comunque proverei con un'altra penna tanto per
<silvia0410190> tre porte rotte la vedo difficile
<silvia0410190> eh si, ho provato anche con una nuova chiavetta
<[Enrico]> silvia0410190: magari si è rotto il controller dentro
<[Enrico]> silvia0410190: puio fare un test hardware dallo stesso menu da dove hai scelto il boot menu?
<Hisa-mei> Grazie, siete gentilissimi ^^
<silvia0410190> mi appare solo system recovery, normal startup, bios setup, boot menu
<silvia0410190> gli ultimi due non portano a nulla
<Carlin0> silvia0410190, ma non ha lettore dvd quel pc ?
<silvia0410190> no purtroppo
<[Enrico]> boh a questo punto o c'è un'opzione astrusa che disabilita le USB o si è rotto il controller (che potrebbe anche spiegare come mai non si abbia più l'installazione originale)
<[Enrico]> silvia0410190: l'ultima cosa che ti posso suggerire è di fare un reset delle importazioni del bios ai settaggi di fabbrica. Spegni il PC aspetta 10 secondi e riaccendi
<silvia0410190> ok provo
<silvia0410190> quando lo riaccendo cosa clicco?
<Hisa-mei> Mi sono decisa ad installare ad Ubuntu 17.04 su questo PC quando Windows per me era proprio inaccettabile, e che dire? Mi sono trovata benissimo, infatti non vengo a chiedere aiuto su chissà quale problema, però c'è una cosa che mi confonde un po': Come faccio con i temi? Mi piacerebbe ad esempio avere il tema default (Ambiance) con il viola al pos
<Hisa-mei> to dell'arancione, ma non trovo impostazioni neppure su Unity Tweak Tool, e gli unici temi che ho trovato online (di RAVEInfinity) non sembrano essere compatibili con Ubuntu 17.04 poiché non supporta GTK 3.18, quindi non so proprio, aggiungo pure che non so proprio niente di GTK+, eh >.>''
<David77> Hisa-mei se vuoi stabilità meglio la 16.04 LongTimeSupport
<silvia0410190> Enrico, ho riacceso
<silvia0410190> cosa devo cliccare?
<[Enrico]> silvia0410190: sempre il boot menu
<Hisa-mei> Brevemente cosa ci guadagnerei e perderei installandomi la 16.04 LTS?
<[Enrico]> Hisa-mei: rispetto a cosa?
<Hisa-mei> Alla 17.04
<David77> stabilità. la 17.04 ha un supporto di soli 9 mesi
<[Enrico]> la 17.04 ha software più recente (inclusi i driver)
<[Enrico]> quindi se hai hardware molto nuovo la 17.04 è probabilmente una scelta migliore
<silvia0410190> ok
<David77> giusto. 17.04 = novità, 16.04 = stabilità. si può sempre provare prima con la live se funziona con 'prova Ubuntu'
<silvia0410190> poi?
<Mr_Pan> silvia0410190, il bottoncino poi boot menu
<silvia0410190> ok
<silvia0410190> ci sono, poi?
<Mr_Pan> silvia0410190 dal boot menu vedi la tua usb ?
<silvia0410190> l´ho tolta ora
<silvia0410190> si parlava di resettare le impostazioni
<Mr_Pan> silvia0410190, allora devi entrar ein bios setuo e trovare la voce reset settings
<Mr_Pan> verso gli ultimi menu in alto
<Mr_Pan> fare reset salvare e riavviare poi bottoncino boot menu e vediamo se trova la usb
<Hisa-mei> Grazie, uhm, immagino però che se attendo un po' arriverà ciò che cerco in generale anche per la 17.04, dico bene? ^^'
<David77> Hisa-mei comunque se ti trovi eben con Hisa-mei ok
<Hisa-mei> Io con Ubuntu 17.04 mi sto trovando magnificamente... Sono scappata volentieri da Windows lol
<David77> volevo solo informarti sul supporto https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases :)
<Hisa-mei> vedo che c'é la versione 17.10 in vista questo mese °°
<giuligar> dunque, ho installato Xubuntu per rianimare un vecchio Acer TravelMate 2350, 512 Ram, Celeron 1,4 Mhz. L'installazione è andata a buon fine ma (come era successo anche con Lubuntu) non riesco a connettermi ad internet pur avendo il cavo Lan collegato.
<David77> Hisa-mei per i temi mi spiace mi trovi impreparato. attendi magari qualche altro volontario
<Hisa-mei> Io sto qua! :D
<silvia0410190> non succede nulla
<Hisa-mei> anzi forse passo pure nell'altro canale x3
<silvia0410190> ora la vede la usc
<silvia0410190> usb Mr_äpan
<silvia0410190> ma cmq non parte come per prima
<silvia0410190> non si puo proprio selezionarla come opzione
<silvia0410190> insomma ma utlizzando la command line di grub, non si puó imporlo?
<David77> Hisa-mei meglio visto che non è proprio da canale. chiedi in #ubuntu-it-chat :)
<David77> silvia0410190 hai provato a leggere il manuale - https://pcsupport.lenovo.com/it/it/products/laptops-and-netbooks/ideapad-u-series-laptops/ideapad-u330p-notebook/documentation
<David77> esempio pag.31 - 'Voglio avviare il computer da un dispositivo collegato, ma il dispositivo non compare nell’elenco dei dispositivi di avvio'
<giuligar> ho installato Xubuntu per rianimare un vecchio Acer TravelMate 2350, 512 Ram, Celeron 1,4 Mhz. L'installazione è andata a buon fine ma (come era successo anche con Lubuntu) non riesco a connettermi ad internet pur avendo il cavo Lan collegato.
<giuligar> dovrei forse configurare manualmente la connessione ethernet? Ho cercato nel forum ma non ho trovato consigli utili.
<Armando76> buonasera a tutti  , ho  un  porblema  con TEAMViewer
<giuligar> apparentemente la connessione Lan avviene, manca quella internet
<Armando76> voorei  collegarmi  per una  condivisione schermo  ho instalalto il  software e  non si  apre   mi  chiede ( Chrome Native Client Browser plugin is required to run  Team Viewer )
<Armando76> http://prntscr.com/gw5llo
<Guest61603> salve a tutti, cerco per favore una guida che mi aiuti ad installare ubuntu come unico s.o. con partizione dati ed home a parte su un pc ove c'è già ubuntu ma installato in automatico, senza partizione dati ed home a parte. grazie.
<alexxxxxxxxxx> Ciao a tutti, non so se è il canale giusto per questo tipo di domanda. Ho un problema nell'installazione di un modulo perl, che si chiama PDF::API. Quando faccio il make non ottengo risposta (va accapo su una nuova linea), il make test mi dà test tutti failed, e il make install mi dice che mancano una marea di file/moduli nel mio kit. Alla fine, qu
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ando lancio il comando "make_html.pl" che richiama questo modulo mi dice "Can't locate PDF/API2.pm in @INC (you may need to install the PDF::API2 module)"... Qualcuno può aiutarmi? Grazie
<fabio_cc> !chat | alexxxxxxxxxx
<ubot-it> alexxxxxxxxxx: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ok grazie
<Armando76> ce  qualcuno in  linea   diponibile ?
<Carlin0> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<doomed> Uso ubuntuGnome 16.04. aggiornato,su un portatile e da un pò ho notato che quando lo spengo va a schermata nera con un trattino bianco che lampeggia , fa cosi per 1 minuto e mezzo e poi si spegne,se invece esco dalla sessione e poi lo spengo si comporta diversamente.
<heki944> Ciao
<Mr_Pan> heki944, ciao
<heki944> Volevo chiedervi se sapete se le distro di linux derivate da Ubuntu come Lubuntu e altre sono compatibili con UEFI e secure boot
<heki944> e se c'è una lista di distro di Linux che lo supportano ufficialmente
<Carlin0> !derivate | heki944
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'derivate'
<Carlin0> https://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate heki944
<Mr_Pan> heki944, https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Uefi
<Mr_Pan> heki944, se hai anche windows in dual boot devi ASSOLUTAMENTE utilizzare lo stesso metodo per entrambi S.O. qualunque cambiamento successivo all installazione rope l installazione stessa
<heki944> @Mr_pan sì, per quello volevo capire. Nella pagina delle derivate non specifica se supportano l'UEFI o meno
<Carlin0> heki944, le derivate ubuntu lo supportano tutte
<Mr_Pan> heki944, si supportano uefi
<heki944> Perfetto, grazie mille. Un'altra domanda: a livello di batteria quale mi consigliereste tra Xubuntu e Lubuntu?
<Carlin0> heki944, non saprei io uso solo desktop
<doomed> vi rifaccio la domanda.
<doomed> Uso ubuntuGnome 16.04. aggiornato,su un portatile e da un pò ho notato che quando lo spengo va a schermata nera con un trattino bianco che lampeggia , fa cosi per 1 minuto e mezzo e poi si spegne,se invece esco dalla sessione e poi lo spengo si comporta diversamente
<Carlin0> doomed, è qualche processo che resta appeso
<doomed> Carlin0 a volte lo fa a volte no.
<doomed> ma quando si spegne ci mette tanto
<Carlin0> lo so , non sempre restano processi appesi , se restano devi aspettare 90 secondi
<doomed> ok quindi niente di anomalo nel sistema?
<Armando76> buonanote
#ubuntu-it 2017-10-12
<jack> ciao
<jack> desidero avere informazione per un server ubuntu
<glpiana> jack, una informazione a caso o hai una domanda specifica?
<jack> ho una domanda specifica
<glpiana> jack, e ti piace tenerci sulle spine? :D
<jack> no
<jack> ottenere un preventivo
<jack> per un server ubuntu 16.4
<glpiana> jack, qui non c'è una sezione commerciale. questo è solo un canale di supporto al software
<jack> ma si può avere l'email della sezione commerciale?
<glpiana> jack, che io sappia, non c'è nessuna sezione commerciale della community di ubuntu
<jack> ok grazie dell'aiuto
<[Enrico]> jack: se ti può interessare ci sono i server certificati https://certification.ubuntu.com/server/
<[Enrico]> jack: e per il supporto c'è https://buy.ubuntu.com/
<jack> Enrico, grazie
<[Enrico]> prego
<glpiana> ecco vedi, io non lo sapevo :D
<[Enrico]> jack: c'è una mail in fondo all'ultimo link che ti ho mandato, magari puoi chiedere li come fare per acquistare un server col supporto già incluso, oppure come fare per acquistare il supporto a posteriori (e nel caso un consiglio su quale tipo di server acquistare)
<[Enrico]> jack: se non ti interessa il supporto Canonical e vuoi solo un server su cui far girare ubuntu il primo link che ti ho dato ti da un'idea abbastanza precisa
<[Enrico]> detto questo generalmente i server non hanno grossi problemi con Linux
<[Enrico]> Dell vende molti sistemi con Red Hat.... Red Hat è linux, se funzionano con Red Hat al 99.9% funzionano con Ubuntu senza problemi
<jack> Purtroppo le macchine virtuali che usiamo hanno ubuntu 16.4 su cui abbiamo installato alcuni applicativi
<jack> e quindi un nostro consulente voleva un server con ubuntu
<jack> Dell è buono, ma non vorrei mettere in crisi per una cosa nuova per lui immagino
<ryuujin> jack: ma cerchi il ferro dove installare ubuntu?
<jack> noo
<ryuujin> spostiamoci in chat
<ryuujin> !chat | jack
<ubot-it> jack: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jack> ok grazie, scusate del mio disturbo
<propeller> Buongiorno ragazzi. Ho un problema. Quando collego il mio Smartphone Huawei al Notebook (con Ubuntu LTS) non riesco ad accedere ai files all'interno. Mi carica solo lo Smartphone. Come posso fare?
<propeller> *Xubuntu LTS :P
<[Enrico]> propeller: io devo abilitare la modalità storage dal telefono ogni volta. Di default il telefono non ti fa accedere ai file per motivi di sicurezza. Devi sbloccare lo schermo, aprire il centro notifiche (swipe dall'alto) e abilitare lo storage mode o camera mode
<propeller> non riesco a trovare l'opzione @Enrico
<Carlin0> !chat | propeller
<ubot-it> propeller: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<propeller> @[Enrico] ho dovuto riavviare il pc. Comunque dicevo: non riesco a trovare l'opzione che mi hai indicato
<fabio_cc> propeller, per favore, Carlin0 ti ha dato una indicazione: seguila per favore
<propeller> Purtroppo ho dovuto riavviare il notebook e non ho letto altre risposte!
<fabio_cc> !chat | propeller
<ubot-it> propeller: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<fabio_cc> era questa qui sopra
<propeller> grazie fabio_cc
<fabio_cc> propeller, prego
<Guest66170> buongiorno. mi chiamo carmelo. sto installando ubuntu affianco di windows 10. durante l-installazione mi esce un messaggio e ho paura di sbagliare. gentilmente potreste darmi una mano?
<fabio_cc> !ciao | Guest66170
<ubot-it> Guest66170: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<fabio_cc> !installazione | Guest66170
<ubot-it> Guest66170: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<fabio_cc> Guest66170, in particolare leggi: https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/InstallareUbuntu
<Guest66170> ho visto. e ho seguito le istruzioni. per; mi compare questo messaggio
<gigirock> ..
<Guest66170> https://thepasteb.in/p/48hYKnVoxzwfR
<Guest66170> come mi comporto?
<gigirock> Guest66170, quando hai avviato la chiavetta hai scelto la chiavetta preceduta dalla scritta "uefi:" ?
<Guest66170> si [ avviata automaticamente
<Guest66170> riavviando il computer mi ha portato direttamente alla schermata per provare o installare ubuntu
<gigirock> Guest66170, hai disabilitato secure-boot ?
<Guest66170> ho cliccato indietro invece di proseguire, e mi portato cmq al  tipo di installazione
<Guest66170> si
<[Enrico]> Guest66170: è un falso allarme, Windows 10 viene sempre installato in modalità UEFI di default di fabbrica
<[Enrico]> è una direttiva Microsoft
<[Enrico]> quindi puoi tranquillamente installare in modalità UEFI
<Guest66170> ok, ti ringrazio infinitamente
<[Enrico]> se hai reinstallato tu WIndows 10 devi verificare se è stato installato o no in modalità UEFI o no
<Guest66170> si
<Guest66170> ho reistallato windows in modalita uefi
<Guest66170> ciao a presto
<[Enrico]> ciao :)
<Canada89> ciao
<Canada89> mi servirebbe la config per pidgin per integrare facebook
<Canada89> cioe i parametri
<Canada89> :)
<Alessio4444> buongiorno ragazzi, ho un dubbio... Praticamente ho scaricato la beta di ubuntu 17.10 l'ultima e l'ho usata un po andando su whatsapp web e inserendo alcune password.. Ora quando sono andato a spegnere il sistema, nella schermata nera che esce, ho notato che c'erano scritti dei messaggi che avevo mandato su whatsapp web e una password che avevo ins
<Alessio4444> erito
<Alessio4444> sapete dirmi a cosa è dovuto?
<Carlin0> Alessio4444, per il supporto alla beta /join #ubuntu-it+1
<Alessio4444> ah ok, scrivo di la :D
<Alessio4444> grazie
<robyjackd> avendo cancellato software center l'ho scaricato di nuovo ma non riesco ad installare il pacchetto. Come si fa?
<robyjackd> utilizzo ubuntu 17.04
<Guest39714> buonasera a tutti, ho installato ubuntu seguendo la guida per installazione con uefi, quindi disattivando il secure boot e come metodo di installazione ho selezionato cancella il disco e installa ubuntu al riavvio mi compare la scritta NO MEDIA
<Guest39714> e ovviamente non parte ubuntu, ora sono dalla live
<Guest39714> nessuno_
<Massimiliano> Ciao ragazzi! Ho appena scaricato ubuntu 16.04 lts e installato tutto senza problemi! L'unico problema è che non mi rileva le connessioni Wi-Fi... qualcuno mi Sa aiutare?
<simone> sera
<simone> ce qualcuno
<Carlin0> !qualcuno | simone
<ubot-it> simone: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<simone> carlino potresti aiutarmi gentilmente_
<Carlin0> simone, spiega il problema e chi sa risponde
<simone> l/ho spiegato qualche ora fa
<simone> ho installato ubuntu ma non parte compare il messaggio NO MEDIA
<Mr_Pan> simone, non siamo sempr eon line un problema spiegato ore fa potremmo non averlo letto
<simone> sisi assolutamente, non pretendo chissà cosa
<simone> scusatemi se vi sono sembrato arrogante
<Carlin0> simone, che supporto hai usato per installare ?
<simone> usb creata con rufus
<simone> seguendo la guida quindi selezionando mbr per uefi
<Carlin0> hai uefi quindi ...
<simone> si
<simone> ho disabilitato il secure boot
<Carlin0> l'installazione è andata  a buon fine ? ce anche windows su quel pc ?
<simone> l'installazione sembrava andata a buon fine, a installazione terminata mi faceva riavviare
<simone> no windows no, perchè installando ho selezionato "cancella il disco e installa ubuntu"
<Carlin0> simone, che ubuntu hai installato ?
<simone> 16.04.3 lts
<Carlin0> non so che dirti se non di riprovare a installare , magari visto che non ce + win potresti mettere nel bios il legacy mode che facilita le cose
<simone> ovvero?
<Carlin0> ovvero disabilitare del tutto uefi e tornare al modello "vecchio bios"
<simone> quindi csm
<Carlin0> si chiama legacy mode
<simone> nel mio bios si chiama csm
<simone> va bene provo a reinstallarlo così
<simone> sempre in modo automatico facendo fare a lui le partizioni?
<Carlin0> ovvio la chiavetta deve essere preparata per quel tipo di bios
<simone> quindi devo rifare anche la chiavetta
<Carlin0> le partizioni puoi anche farle tu se sei in grado , quello ha meno importanza
<Carlin0> la chiavetta oppure un dvd
<simone> posso fare solo chiavetta purtroppo
<Carlin0> !uefi | simone dai una occhiata alla guida
<ubot-it> simone dai una occhiata alla guida: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<simone> https://pastebin.com/u3kHBw2v
<simone> è in gpt ora
<Carlin0> se è gpt il bios è ancora uefi , devi mettere legacy mode
<simone> ma a farlo funzionare su uefi non c'è verso? nel senso non possiamo vedere di fixare quest'installazione senza rimettermi a rifare tutto?
<Carlin0> puoi provare a ripristinare il grub
<Carlin0> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Carlin0> segui la guida per il ripristino
<simone> mi sa che ho provato prima ma mi si impunta sullo spegnimento
<simone> ho inserito grub sul terminale, mi ha detto che non era presente il grub, l'ho installato tramite sudo apt grub install
<Carlin0> quel comando non va bene per uefi
<simone> provo a reinstallare in legacy dai magari ritorno
<simone> a dopo
<Mr_Pan> SorcioSpia, hai cambiato nick ...
#ubuntu-it 2017-10-13
<orso> salve ho un problema con una scheda microSD all'interno di adattatore SD (che ovviamente è aperto cioè su) non riesco a cancellare, scrivere o formattarla da ubuntu in alcun modo, https://thepasteb.in/p/vghOz5oK8RoC3
<orso> facendo partire controllo con <gparted dice \DOWNLOAD\XUBUNT~1.CRD is 577854k, but it has 92856 clusters (371424k). Ma non so cosa fare per favore
<glpiana> orso, scrivi: mount | grep mmcblk1p1
<glpiana> e fa vedere cosa esce
<orso> nulla
<glpiana> orso, allora scrivi solo mount e metti tutto l'output su pastebin
<orso> https://thepasteb.in/p/8qhOp0xkR7Rt0 https://thepasteb.in/p/48hYKOG4lOwSR
<glpiana> orso, scrivi: sudo umount /dev/mmcblk0p1
<glpiana> orso, dimmi se da output e nel caso lo facesse mostramelo
<orso> nessun output
<glpiana> orso, ora: sudo mount /dev/mmcblk0p1 /mnt
<orso> nessun output, nessuna visualizzazione in nautilus ma se faccio ls -la /mnt/ vedo il contentuto grazie mi dici come posso proseguire da interfaccia grafica?
<glpiana> orso, scrivi: sudo touch /mnt/filediprova
<orso> ho fatto con nano e scritto, salvato un file, e riaperto per vedere se modifiche ci sono, ed è così ora cosa devo fare?
<glpiana> orso, scrivi: sudo umount /mnt    poi rimonti con sudo mount /dev/mmcblk0p1 /mnt  e controlli che il file ci sia
<orso> Ho modificato un file già esistente, ma non ha le modifiche che avevo apportato, scusa non avevo capito di crearne uno nuovo
<glpiana> orso, se le modifiche non sono rimaste la tua schedina sd è probabilmente andata
<orso> Ho una copia dei file che ci sono all'interno, posso provare a cambiare a rendere scrivibili i file e come proprietario e gruppo NON ROOT perchè mi provocava casini nel cell android, https://thepasteb.in/p/NxhVm81OoZxfN
<orso> E la copia è su altro disco
<gigirock> orso , se il file system non lo permette tu non puoi cambiare proprietario.................
<glpiana> orso, il problema sta su questa sd. facciamo ancora una prova se hai una copia del contenuto. vuoi che proviamo a formattarla?
<vincenzoml> ciao a tutti
<vincenzoml> su un desktop autoassemblato sia su 17.04 che su 17.10, chrome ha continui crash. Nei log vedo:
<vincenzoml> Oct 13 10:16:14 sarasvathi kernel: [68908.107722] traps: chrome[31319] general protection ip:558253ab0732 sp:7ffc476ef040 error:0 in chrome[558252a5d000+55d1000]
<vincenzoml> Oct 13 10:16:17 sarasvathi kernel: [68911.274924] traps: Compositor[31297] general protection ip:5582549bd3ce sp:7f4875260df8 error:0 in chrome[558252a5d000+55d1000]
<vincenzoml> Oct 13 10:16:14 sarasvathi kernel: [68908.107722] traps: chrome[31319] general protection ip:558253ab0732 sp:7ffc476ef040 error:0 in chrome[558252a5d000+55d1000]
<vincenzoml> Oct 13 10:16:17 sarasvathi kernel: [68911.274924] traps: Compositor[31297] general protection ip:5582549bd3ce sp:7f4875260df8 error:0 in chrome[558252a5d000+55d1000]
<vincenzoml> Oct 13 10:16:14 sarasvathi kernel: [68908.107722] traps: chrome[31319] general protection ip:558253ab0732 sp:7ffc476ef040 error:0 in chrome[558252a5d000+55d1000]
<ExPBoy> lol
<ryuujin> !paste | vincenzoml
<ubot-it> vincenzoml: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ryuujin> !flood
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'flood'
<vincenzoml> scusate volevo incollare 2 righe,
<vincenzoml> uso irc da 20 anni, ma kiwiirc non 'ho compredo
<ryuujin> vincenzoml: general protection fault...
<vincenzoml> ryuujin: si, ha sempre questo problema, non so come fare a capire da dove viene, se può essere una configurazione software difettosa (es. selinux, firmware iwl) oppure se è magari la memoria
<ryuujin> selinux lo hai configurato tu?
<vincenzoml> no è il default di ubuntu, ma si sa mai se qualche pacchetto ha fatto qualcosa di strano
<vincenzoml> posso provare a disabilitarlo
<vincenzoml> il comando "selinuxenabled" mi dice che selinux è disabilitato, è normale?
<ExPBoy> il fatto è che non hai copiato 2 righe ma 4
<ExPBoy> quindi il bot si incavola :)
<vincenzoml> kiwirc continuava a chiedermi se volevo incollare sempre più righe, senza farlo, proponendomi un pastebin, e le ha accumulate tutte
<vincenzoml> tra l'altro ho una mano rotta sto scrivendo con una certa fatica :)
<vincenzoml> comuque
<vincenzoml> ho provato a installare policycoreutils, ma apt da segfault
<Carlin0> vincenzoml, ma parli di chrome ?
<vincenzoml> non so come fare a sapere con certezza se selinux è abilitato, e a disabilitarlo per qualche giorno per vedere se chrome migliora
<vincenzoml> si
<Carlin0> vincenzoml, chrome non è nei repo ufficiali mi spiace, passa in chat
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<vincenzoml> su questa specifica macchina e solo su questa, dopo qualche ora di uptime chrome inizia a crashare e anche se riavvio il processo non dura
<vincenzoml> ok, in realtà l'ho visto anche su firefox, ma non usandolo, non mi capita più. Se uso chromium invece posso tornare a chiedere qui? può essere un buon tentativo per capire dove sta il problema
<vincenzoml> chiudo chrome
<Carlin0> si vincenzoml ma solo se si parla di release già rilasciate , non di beta
<Carlin0> per la 17.10 #ubuntu-it+1
<vincenzoml> Carlin0: in questo caso, di entrambe, e ubuntu+1 non mi risponde, già provato per correttezza visto che ormai ho aggiornato, ma il problema ce l'ho da un anno
<vincenzoml> 6 mesi via
<Carlin0> cmq qui non si da supporto per la 17.10 vincenzoml
<Carlin0> vincenzoml, hai mai provato a resettare la cartella nella home ?
<vincenzoml> no e non lo farò :) posso provare a cancellare il profilo di chrome, buon consiglio
<vincenzoml> prima di tutto, chiudo e riapro chromium, poi caso mai torno se il problema si ripresenta
<vincenzoml> grazie per ora
<cicciooo> Buongiorno, su ubtuntu 17.04 ho installato wine, non soddisfatto l'ho disinstallato. ubuntu si apre regolarmente fino alla schermata dove mi chiede la password, dopo qualche secondo dal login mi esce la schermata nera. come risolvere???
<glpiana> cicciooo, non penso che wine c'entri col problema. ci saranno state altre installazioni o aggiornamenti. premi ctrl+alt+f1 e passa in console testuale. effettua il login e scrivi: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<cicciooo> e dopo?
<glpiana> e dopo vedi se fa qualcosa o se ti restituisce subito il prompt. in ogni caso provi il riavvio e vieni a dirci cosa ha fatto
<cicciooo> prompt
<cicciooo> ok
<cicciooo> uguale, dopo il login, ci pensa qualche secondo e viene lo schermo nero
<glpiana> cicciooo, al login, che sessione scegli?
<cicciooo> ne ho una sola oltre alla root
<cicciooo> la mia
<glpiana> cicciooo, no, intendo quale interfaccia cerca di avviare
<cicciooo> il desctop
<glpiana> cicciooo, unity? lxde? xfce? kde?
<cicciooo> e che ne so io :)
<glpiana> ah è vero. è il mio computer
<glpiana> cicciooo, che versione hai installato? ubuntu? lubuntu? kubuntu?
<cicciooo> ho installato ubuntu 17.04
<glpiana> cicciooo, torna alla console testuale con ctrl+alt+f1 e scrivi: sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<cicciooo> okk
<cicciooo> risolto tutto
<glpiana> bene
<cicciooo> grazie mille
<cicciooo> quale applicazione mi consigli per installare un programma windows?
<cicciooo> se la domanda è pertinente alla chat
<cicciooo> oppure un gestionale linux per la contabilità
<fabio_cc> !info eqonomize | cicciooo
<ubot-it> '| cicciooo' is not a valid distribution: xenial, yakkety
<fabio_cc> !info eqonomize
<ubot-it> eqonomize (source: eqonomize): personal accounting software for the small household economy. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6-7 (xenial), package size 632 kB, installed size 1893 kB
<fabio_cc> !info gnucash
<ubot-it> gnucash (source: gnucash): personal and small-business financial-accounting software. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:2.6.12-1 (xenial), package size 2292 kB, installed size 10023 kB
<fabio_cc> !hledger | cicciooo
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'hledger'
<fabio_cc> !info hledger | cicciooo
<ubot-it> '| cicciooo' is not a valid distribution: xenial, yakkety
<fabio_cc> !info hledger
<ubot-it> hledger (source: haskell-hledger): command-line double-entry accounting program. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.26-2build2 (xenial), package size 2114 kB, installed size 13199 kB
<fabio_cc> cicciooo, dagli una occhiata e vedi se possono andare bene per te
<cicciooo> ok grazie mille
<fabio_cc> !info grisbi
<ubot-it> grisbi (source: grisbi): personal finance management program. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.0-2ubuntu3 (xenial), package size 500 kB, installed size 1667 kB
<fabio_cc> cicciooo, come vedi ce n'è molto
<fabio_cc> cicciooo, prego
<fabio_cc> *molti
<cicciooo> eh si non serveun emulatore
<fabio_cc> cicciooo, se ne trovi uno che fa per te, no
<fabio_cc> cicciooo, wine è un livello di compatibilità per far funzionare eseguibili windows su gnu/linux, ma il problema è che non sempre funziona
<cicciooo> infatti ho visto
<fabio_cc> cicciooo, c'è un database di applicazioni e giochi testati con relativa indicazione della compatibilità: https://appdb.winehq.org/
<cicciooo> oppure un emulatore?
<fabio_cc> cicciooo, wine è l'unico modo di farle girare direttamente, altrimenti una alternativa è installare windows dentro una macchina virtuale
<fabio_cc> cicciooo, ma a quel punto è comunque necessario possedere anche windows, anche se in macchina virtuale
<cicciooo> per installare wine su ubuntu?
<fabio_cc> cicciooo, no no
<cicciooo> dico i comandi per installare wine?
<fabio_cc> cicciooo, per eseguire applicazioni windows, intendo
<cicciooo> forse io ho sbagliato
<fabio_cc> cicciooo, sudo apt install wine
<fabio_cc> cicciooo, come lo hai installato?
<cicciooo> sudo apt install wine-stable
<cicciooo> e dopo
<fabio_cc> cicciooo, https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine
<cicciooo> sudo apt install wine-development
<fabio_cc> cicciooo, leggi quel wiki
<cicciooo> ok
<Lisa``> buongiorno,spero di essere nel canale giusto per la mia domanda. una semplice informazione,devo installare znc su un sistema ubuntu 16.04 LTS,vorrei solo sapere se è possibile fare questo lavoro tramite pacchetti ufficiali dai repository o se devo necessariamente installare tramite i sorgenti
<Mr_Pan> !info znc
<ubot-it> znc (source: znc): advanced modular IRC bouncer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.3-1 (xenial), package size 1389 kB, installed size 4948 kB
<Mr_Pan> Lisa``, esiste znc nei repo
<Lisa``> grazie Mr_Pan
<Lisa``> non è aggiornato dai repo,vedo
<Mr_Pan> Lisa``, o i repo o sorgenti ... non esiste altra via  :D
<Lisa``> capisco,preferisco i repo
<cicciooo> https://thepasteb.in/p/wjh03mYlpPYiv
<cicciooo> fabio_cc:  mi da errore
<fabio_cc> cicciooo, dai sudo apt update
<fabio_cc> !paste | cicciooo
<ubot-it> cicciooo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fabio_cc> cicciooo, e metti tutto quello che ottieni su ubuntu paste
<cicciooo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25731510/
<fabio_cc> cicciooo, hai aggiunto un repository di terze parti
<fabio_cc> Trovato:9 https://dl.winehq.org/wine-builds/ubuntu zesty InRelease
<fabio_cc> cicciooo, che ti ha rovinato le dipendenze
<cicciooo> eccoci
<cicciooo> e ora?
<fabio_cc> cicciooo, non diamo supporto a sistemi danneggiati in questo modo, sconsigliamo sempre di aggiungere repo esterni
<fabio_cc> !ripristino | cicciooo
<ubot-it> cicciooo: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<fabio_cc> cicciooo, segui quel wiki e ripristina il sistema
<cicciooo> okk
<cicciooo> ok
<cicciooo> grazie
<glpiana> cicciooo, scrivi: dpkg -l | grep wine
<cicciooo> non da niente dopo che ho scritto cosi
<glpiana> cicciooo, ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<cicciooo> mi da una serie di liste
<glpiana> cicciooo, lo so, vediamole su pastebin
<cicciooo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25731534/
<glpiana> cicciooo, cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<cicciooo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25731542/
<glpiana> cicciooo, scrivi: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<glpiana> cicciooo, vai alla penultima riga e metti # spazio davanti a deb
<glpiana> cicciooo, poi chiudi il file salvandolo e scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<cicciooo> connessione rifiutata
<glpiana> cicciooo, connessione rifiutata senza un contesto non mi dice nulla
<cicciooo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25731551/
<glpiana> cicciooo, allora, su questo canale se usi root come utente dichiaralo, visto che di default è disabilitato
<glpiana> cicciooo, scrivi exit così torni all'utente normale
<tempesta58> ok
<tempesta58> in pratica listallazione non parte
<tempesta58> mi si blocca alla schermata con i pallini
<glpiana> tempesta58, cosa hai scaricato anzitutto?
<glpiana> cicciooo, riprova col comando di prima da utente, con sudo
<tempesta58> ubuntu 17.04 amd64
<tempesta58> via torrent poi montato su usb con rufus
<glpiana> tempesta58, hai controllato l'md5sum della iso scaricata prima di fare la chiavetta?
<glpiana> !md5 | tempesta58
<ubot-it> tempesta58: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<cicciooo> mi dice sempre le stesse cose
<glpiana> cicciooo, scrivi: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<glpiana> cicciooo, sai usare nano?
<tempesta58> ok ora controllo
<cicciooo> si
<glpiana> cicciooo, modifica con nano e quando hai fatto dai sudo apt-get update
<cicciooo> fatto
<cicciooo> e dopo
<glpiana> cicciooo, stavi provando a mettere wine?
<tempesta58> è identica l'immagine
<tempesta58> non è quello il problema
<cicciooo> si
<cicciooo> wine
<glpiana> cicciooo, sudo apt-get install wine       vediamo se da lo stesso errore
<glpiana> tempesta58, allora, giusto per sicurezza rifai la chiavetta. hai solo windows?
<tempesta58> si
<cicciooo> adesso si è installato
<tempesta58> questa era già la seconda volta che la faccio
<cicciooo> ma devo installare anche gli altri due componenti?=
<glpiana> cicciooo, di che parli'
<glpiana> ?
<cicciooo> winetricks e wine-mono0.0.8.
<glpiana> tempesta58, all'avvio da chiavetta, premi un testo al momento in cui vedi due iconcine in basso
<glpiana> tempesta58, scegli la lingua e poi premi F6. scegli l'opzione nomodeset spostandoti con le frecce e premendo invio o spazio (non ricordo quale dei due, ma ti appare la psunta). quindi premi ESC e fai partire ubuntu in prova
<glpiana> cicciooo, sudo apt-get install winetricks
<cicciooo> fatto
<cicciooo> gipiana devo scappare a pranzo, ti ritrovo fdopo?
<glpiana> cicciooo, forse
<cicciooo> buon appetito a tuttiii
<cicciooo> grazie per adesso
<cicciooo> questo lo devo installare wine-mono0.0.8
<glpiana> cicciooo, sudo apt-get install wine-mono0.0.8
<fabio_cc> cicciooo, grazie, buon appetito
<eam77> ciao a tutti
<eam77> avrei bisogno di supporto in quanto ho l'Ubuntu che durante il processo di boot fa shutdown in automatico
<glpiana> eam77, all'avvio visualizzi il menu di grub, dove si sceglie il sistema?
<eam77> cia osi
<eam77> e scelgo ubuntu
<eam77> solo una volta sono riuscito a vedere l'errore
<eam77> dopo aver selezionato il sistema operativo da grub
<eam77> "invalid block environment"
<eam77> cercando su internet ho letto che il problema era grub
<glpiana> eam77, scegli "altre opzioni di boot, quindi scegli la prima voce che riporta la scritta recovery
<eam77> ho provato
<eam77> l'unica cosa che riesco a fare dal recovery
<eam77> è
<eam77> entrare in shell come root
<eam77> ogni altra cosa che scelgo
<glpiana> eam77, più evitare di scrivere tre parole per frase
<glpiana> ?
<eam77> scusa
<eam77> dicevo, unica cosa che riesco a fare, è entrare in shell da root dal menu di recovery. Ogni altra opzione che scelgo, mi da il messaggio che mi avvisa che deve abilitare la mount del disco anche in scrittura, gli do OK e si spegne
<glpiana> eam77, allora torna in recovery e come prima cosa scegli la voce che riporta la parola dpkg
<eam77> dpkg repair, come ti ho scritto, anche se scelgo quella il pc si spegne. solo shell root funziona
<glpiana> eam77, hai una versione di ubuntu su dvd o usb?
<eam77> no nel caso la devo scaricare, è che vorrei evitare di formattare e quindi volevo capire, uno se c'è un modo di capire cosa fallisce di preciso nel processo di boot e poi in base al tipo di errore come risolverlo
<glpiana> eam77, in linea di massima è quello che si cerca di fare quando si da assistenza
<glpiana> eam77, comunque non ti chiedevo di reinstallare
<wordfk91> ciao
<wordfk91> posso domandare
<wordfk91> scrivo su goggle
<eam77> ok quindi dimmi, scarico iso di ubuntu, faccio partire il setup da boot, poi?
<glpiana> prova a fare una cosa: avvia in recovery, passa alla console di root. con mount cerca di capire quale device è il tuo disco (probabilmente /dev/sda ma devi capire quale numero)
<wordfk91> ed esce un http lungo pieno di numeri
<eam77> si continua glpiana
<glpiana> eam77, se non lo trovi così, prova con fdisk -l
<wordfk91> https://www.google.it/search?source=hp&q=cerca&oq=cerca&gs_l=psy-ab.3..0i131k1l2j0l2j0i131k1j0l5.3556.4981.0.5653.5.5.0.0.0.0.99.454.5.5.0....0...1.1.64.psy-ab..0.5.450....0.v-LilZrGmRY
<wordfk91> sono hakerato
<wordfk91> ???
<glpiana> eam77, una volta che hai sta informazione, scrivi: mount -o remount,rw /dev/sdaX /
<glpiana> wordfk91, sii serio per cortesia, sei su un canale di supporto
<glpiana> eam77, se regge fino a qui, prova con dpkg --configure -a       per vedere se qualche pacchetto è configurato male
<glpiana> eam77, cambia /dev/sdaX con l'unità del tuo disco
<eam77> si, questo gia lo faccio per accedere all'harddisk in scrittura e funziona il mount. infatti l'ho usato per riconfigurare grub sperando che il problema fosse quello
<glpiana> eam77, se arrivi dove arrivi il problema difficilmente è grub
<eam77> ok se non risolvo nemmeno con  dpkg --configure -a che altro posso vedere?
<eam77> poi richiede internet? avendo il wi-fi non riesco ad avere internet dalla shell
<glpiana> eam77, potresti fargli fare un check del disco in avvio. devi creare in / il file forcefsck vuoto, con touch /forcefsck
<glpiana> eam77, al riavvio parte il check del disco in automatico
<eam77> ok
<glpiana> eam77, hai già provato l'avvio con kernel precedenti?
<eam77> si ho provato
<eam77> sia normale che recovery mode del precedente
<eam77> stesso problema
<glpiana> eam77, vabbè, comincia con dpkg e poi vediamo
<eam77> ora ho una 0.43 sono tornato indietro a .36,.30 stesso problema
<eam77> altra cosa che sarebbe di aiuto, avendo internet disponibile, ci sarebbe altro che posso fixare? però anche per abilitare internet avrei bisogno di supporto. Non so da terminal come si starta tutta la parte network + wifi
<glpiana> eam77, prima guarda cosa fa dpkg. se deve configurare roba già scaricata non ti serve la rete. se si lamentasse dell'assenza di pacchetti ci poniamo il problema
<cicciooo> glpiana: purtroppo con l'installazione di wine lo schermo ritorna nero
<glpiana> eam77, puoi porvare ora o stai raccogliendo informazioni per intervenire in un secondo momento?
<glpiana> cicciooo, a me pare molto strana sta cosa. dopo aver installato wine cosa hai fatto? e quando è diventato nero lo schermo?
<cicciooo> niente, ho fatto il reboot e stop
<glpiana> cicciooo, fai come hai fatto prima e dai il comando: sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<cicciooo> ubuntu ha riscontrato un errore interno e mostra una serie di errori e dice di inviarvi una segnalazione
<cicciooo> fatto
<glpiana> cicciooo, riavvia e vediamo se parte correttamente
<cicciooo> si è partito correttamente
<glpiana> cicciooo, scrivi in un terminale: dpkg -l | grep wine
<glpiana> !paste | cicciooo
<ubot-it> cicciooo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cicciooo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25731944/
<glpiana> cicciooo, ok, dovresti essere a posto
<eam77> glpiana scusa sono al lavoro, sto raccogliendo informazioni per cercare di farlo stasera o al massimo domani. Però se stasera sei collegato lo faccio quando sei online anche tu
<glpiana> eam77, no, non ci sarò stasera.
<cicciooo> funziona wine?
<gigirock> cicciooo, prego formulare meglio la domanda
<glpiana> cicciooo, è installato, dovrebbe funzionare
<cicciooo> ok provo grazie
<[Enrico]> cicciooo: come tutto dipende da cosa intendo con "funziona". Io ci gioco a Skyrim, ci uso un emulatore per Nintendo 64 e un paio di altre cosette (principalmente giochi). Non tutto funziona bene, alcune cose non funzionano proprio (tipo giochi DX11 e DX12 non funzionano)
<[Enrico]> cicciooo: considera anche che Ubuntu generalmente ha una versione vecchiotta di Wine
<[Enrico]> quindi gli mancano le ultime novità
<cicciooo> [Enrico]: io ci voglio instalalre e utilizzare un gestionale windows
<[Enrico]> cicciooo: nel caso non funzionasse o se vuoi un'alternativa puoi usare una virtual machine
<cicciooo> intanto provo a installare il programma con wine, ma come devo fare? :d
<gigirock> cicciooo, lascia perdere un  'gestionale' windows avra' mille collegamenti al .net o simili e poi cerchera' ms office.....
<cicciooo> gigirock: COSA MI CONSIGLIO DI FARE?
<cicciooo> scusa il maiuscolo
<gigirock> di comprare una licenza e installare windows
<cicciooo> windows ce l'ho
<gigirock> e allora usalo
<cicciooo> ma volevo usarlo su ubuntu
<gigirock> cicciooo, chiedi al produttore se ha un client linux
<cicciooo> devo cercare un bel gestionale in italiano per ubuntu
<CM7> come faccio ad aprire Ubuntu che mi viene fuori es. boot ecc.
<Carlin0> CM7, boot cosa ?
<Carlin0> facci vedere una foto
<Carlin0> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<CM7> come si fa lo schreen shot
<Carlin0> con un telefono se puoi
<CM7> non posso perchè non ho internet
<Mr_Pan> CM7, da dove sei connesso orA?
<CM7> via cavo
<CM7> ma clicco sulla cartella e mi viene fuori tante altre cartelle
<Carlin0> CM7, spiega meglio il problema alla radice perchè non è molto chiaro
<CM7> ho scaricato ubuntu sotto forma di cartella adessso che voglio aprire il ubuntu mi viengono fuori che devo aprirlo con altre cartelle
<Mr_Pan> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<Carlin0> CM7, non devi aprirlo ma devi masterizzare la iso su dvd
<Mr_Pan> CM7, leggi la guida
<Carlin0> !iso | CM7
<ubot-it> CM7: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<CM7> ok
<CM7> grazie
<davaux> salve
<davaux> chi mi puo dare una mano???
<fabio_cc> !ciao | davaux
<ubot-it> davaux: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<davaux> ciao
<fabio_cc> !qualcuno | davaux
<ubot-it> davaux: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<davaux> il pc non m istalla il programma
<davaux> ubuntu
<fabio_cc> davaux, vuoi installare ubuntu?
<davaux> si
<davaux> esattamente
<fabio_cc> davaux, https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/InstallareUbuntu
<davaux> ho fatto tutto ma non mi parte l istallazione in automatico
<davaux> non capisco ho guardato piu guide ma niente da fare
<fabio_cc> davaux, devi impostare il bios in modo che effettui il boot da usb
<davaux> da impostazioni pc
<davaux> oppure riavvio il pc tenedo premuto f10
<davaux> giusto????
<fabio_cc> davaux, no, dipende dal bios, a volte F2, a volte F10, a volte Canc, a volte altro ancora
<davaux> vabbene con f 10 entro nel bios
<davaux> gia fatto
<davaux> poi metto disable
<fabio_cc> davaux, devi fare in modo che l'usb venga caricata prima dell'hd
<fabio_cc> davaux, boot priority, o qualcosa di simile
<davaux> come devo fare
<fabio_cc> davaux, non posso saperlo, dipende dal bios
<fabio_cc> davaux, devi cercare l'impostazione
<davaux> in che senso scusa
<davaux> non sto capendo
<davaux> io ho windows 10
<fabio_cc> davaux, però devi leggere quello che viene scritto
<fabio_cc> davaux, per cambiare l'impostazione del boot, devi entrare nel bios premendo il tasto giusto all'avvio: windows 10 non c'entra nulla
<fabio_cc> davaux, all'avvio intendo del pc, e il bello è che è spiegato anche nel wiki che dici di aver già seguito
<fabio_cc> davaux, avendo windows 10, quasi certamente avrai uefi
<fabio_cc> davaux, inoltre devi disattivare secure boot e fastboot (avvio rapido), anche questo è spiegato nel wiki
<davaux> ok adesso riprovo mi faccio risentire
<davaux> buonasera ragazzi
<davaux> ho bisogno d aiuto
<Mr_Pan> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<davaux> sto cercando il programma vlc l ho scaricato ma mi da errore cosa faccio di sbagliato???
<Mr_Pan> !info vlc
<ubot-it> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.2-5 (xenial), package size 1474 kB, installed size 4586 kB
<Mr_Pan> davaux, lo trovi nel sw center
<davaux> sw sarebbe scusa
<fabio_cc> davaux, da questa domanda immagino che l'installazione di ubuntu è andata bene :)
<Mr_Pan> software center ... da dove installi i programmi ... vlc si trova nei repository
<davaux> si l istallazione e* andata buon fine
<davaux> software center dove lo trovo
<davaux> scusa l ignoranza
<davaux> ma essendo abituato con windows che odio specialmente 10
<davaux> ma adesso che ho scaricato ubundu praticamente devo scaricare solo programmi linux??
<Mr_Pan> davaux, eh si
<davaux> ok
<davaux> trovato devo andare su ubuntu software
<davaux> perche se l ho scaricavo da firefox  mi dava errore??quindi se mi serve un programma li devo scaricare solo da softwarecenter
<fabio_cc> davaux, https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/InstallareProgrammi
<Carlin0> meglio installlare software certificato e provato che scaricare a casaccio da web
<davaux> ok
<davaux> grazie mille
<fabio_cc> :)
<davaux> rieccomi mi sa tanto che mi vedrete spesso
<davaux> ho installato vlc si blocca sempre da cosa dipende
<fabio_cc> davaux, più dettagli
<davaux> avvio vlc con lista iptv programmi appena cambio programma si blocca tutto non riesco a chiuderlo devo riavviare il pc
<fabio_cc> davaux, ma lo usi con un ricevitore dvb-t?
<davaux> no
<fabio_cc> davaux, non ho capito "lista iptv programmi"
<davaux> io ho una lista iptv che immetto nel vlc
<davaux> con windows andava qui invece si blocca
<davaux> si sono programmi televisivi
<davaux> ???
<fabio_cc> davaux, ma se lo usi ad esempio per riprodurre un filmato locale, funziona correttamente?
<davaux> non ho provato
<davaux> perche non ho filmati
<fabio_cc> davaux, scusami ma sto per staccare, magari continuerà ad aiutarti qualcun altro
<gigirock> e' una lista di link a streaming che di solito vanno bene in wind
<Mr_Pan> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
#ubuntu-it 2017-10-14
<ciccioo> Buongiorno ma non tanto... almeno per me, ho un problema con mysql
<ciccioo> avvio di mysql fallito
<Carlin0> !mysql | ciccioo hai dato una occhiata qui ?
<ubot-it> ciccioo hai dato una occhiata qui ?: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/MySql
<ciccioo> certo che si ma credo che ci sia un problema in cui io posso fare poco
<ciccioo> ti posso riportare l'errore?
<ciccioo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/25737143/
<Carlin0> eh ciccioo sono ignorante in materia ma mettilo su paste magari qualcuno ne sa
<f843d0> ciccioo: anche perchè il problema non sembra MySQL ma Plesk, piuttosto
<ciccioo> ahia di male in peggio
<ciccioo> nessuno che mi puo aiutare?
<eam77> ciao avrei bisogno di supporto per Ubuntu 17, la cosa è un po' lunga quindi forse sarebbe meglio in privato. Al boot il sistema va automaticamente in shutdown, vorrei cercare di risolvere il problema senza formattare per evitare di configurare da capo tutti servizi sshd etc
<Carlin0> eam77, non si da supporto in privato
<eam77> ok allora va bene qui Carlin0
<Carlin0> eam77, hai provato a  cancellare .Xauthority nella home ?
<f843d0> ciccioo: il canale di supporto ad Ubuntu non è per problemi con software di terze parti
<eam77> la prima cosa che sarebbe utile, è riuscire a vedere che tipo di errore da. soltanto una volta sono riuscito a vederlo per mezzo secondo, dopo il caricamento di grub, mi è uscita la scritta "invalid block environment". su internet dicevamo di editare lo script grub al boot e di eliminare la voce loaderror qualcosa del genere ma anche cosi non va
<eam77> .Xauthority nella home di root o degli utenti che uso di solito?
<f843d0> eam77: si spera che root non avvii Xorg
<Carlin0> eam77, ma non sei quello di ieri che al login diventava schermo nero ?
<f843d0> eam77: puoi anche provare ad accedere al tuo filesystem da una live, e accedere ai logs
<eam77> cmq in ls -la /home vedo i 3 utenti che uso nel sistema
<eam77> non ho file .Xauthority in quella dir
<Carlin0> eam77, rispondi alla mia domanda
<f843d0> eam77: perchè infatti devi guardare nelle home _degli_ utenti
<eam77> ok ora provo a cancellarlo, ne ho uno di 0 bytes, prima di farlo, questo comporta che anche in recovery mode il sistema si spegne all'istante?
<Carlin0> forse mi confondo io
<eam77> perchè anche se vado in recovery mode, qualsiasi cosa seleziono, si spegne il pc
<eam77> unica cosa che funziona è root shell dove riesco a fare la mount del disco in scrittura
<Carlin0> eam77, se non rispondi viene difficile aiutarti
<eam77> quindi ho solo il terminale
<eam77> ok vuoi che cancello il file Xauthority?
<f843d0> 11:29:02< Carlin0> eam77, ma non sei quello di ieri che al login diventava schermo nero ?
<eam77> no f843d0
<eam77> ho cancellato .Xauthority nella home di due utenti dove era presente. Ora faccio reboot
<eam77> info in piu gia solo facendo il comando reboot si spegne il pc
<eam77> ora riaccendo col tasto
<eam77> niente si spegne
<eam77> altre idee? c'è modo di dire a grub, non spegnere ma fai uscire il messaggio di errore?
<Carlin0> eam77, hai provato a ripristinare il grub ?
<eam77> Carlin0: si ho provato, ho scaricato anche un boot repair e lanciato da usb, stesso problema
<eam77> ieri parlando con uno di voi mi ha detto che il processo di grub l'ho gia bello che superato
<eam77> e che il problema sta sicuramente dopo. ieri non ero al pc quindi non potevo eseguire tutti i comandi a runtime quindi me li sono segnati e stamattina li ho provati
<eam77> ho provato la reconfigure dei dpkg
<Carlin0> quindi il problema non è il grub ma il sistema operativo
<eam77> ho provato a forzare il checkdisk col touch
<eam77> ma al boot si spegne e quindi il checkdisk non parte
<eam77> si sarà il sistema operativo sarà successo qualcosa dopo l'ultimo update dei pacchetti
<eam77> ma possibile non c'è modo di fixare senza formattare?
<eam77> qualche file di log dove si vede l'errore qualcosa
<Carlin0> potresti provare un ripristino che consiste nella reinstallazione senza formattare
<eam77> ho provato anche a fare il recovery mode con una versione precedente di kernel
<f843d0> 11:29:11< f843d0> eam77: puoi anche provare ad accedere al tuo filesystem da una live, e accedere ai logs
<eam77> f843d0: riesco ad accedere al terminale senza live, da shell recovery mode mi fa entrare
<eam77> se reinstallo senza formattare, mi mantiene le configurazioni di sshd, vsftpd, vnc server
<eam77> ?
<Carlin0> in teoria
<eam77> perchè se le perdo tanto vale che faccio la cosa pulita e formatto da zero
<Carlin0> è ovvio che qualcosa cambia se no non avrebbe nessun effetto
<eam77> comunque non vi viene altro in mente, mi consigliate solo di reinstallare tutto
<Carlin0> eam77, mi viene in mente che se il casino nasce da un update di pacchetti la cosa puzza di sorgenti software non ufficiali
<Carlin0> perchè alla fine si finisce sempre lì al 90%
<eam77> Carlin0 sono comunque informatico ci lavoro, ti assicuro che non ho pacchetti non ufficiali
<f843d0> Inoltre, per i servizi sensati, basta avere la copia di /etc
<eam77> ma non conosco cosi bene l'ubuntu da poter fixare un problema così
<Carlin0> eam77, più che fixare bisogna capire anche cosa l'ha causato , visto che non nasce da solo
<eam77> si lo so Carlin0
<eam77> cercavo di capire se c'era qualche log dove poter vedere il messaggio bloccante che fa saltare tutto
<eam77> in syslog non vedo niente di che
<f843d0> /var/log/messages, /var/log/syslog
<eam77> li niente f843d0 gia controllati
<eam77> come distro ho Ubuntu 16.0.4.3
<eam77> ora sto scaricando iso della 17
<f843d0> 11:25:36< eam77> ciao avrei bisogno di supporto per Ubuntu 17
<Carlin0> eam77, 17 ? 17.04 o 17.10
<eam77> si perchè ricordo che era partito un update automatico portandolo alla 17
<eam77> ma facendo lsb_release -a
<eam77> invece vedo che è 16.0.4.3
<eam77> quindi ricordavo male
<Carlin0> quindi hai un avanzamento di versione a  metà strada
<Carlin0> aspè
<eam77> no no
<eam77> non vi confondete
<Carlin0> eh ma dalla 16.04 non puoi passare alla 17.04
<eam77> mesi fa ricordo che feci un update che cambiava la versione di ubuntu
<eam77> si mi ricordavo male la versione dell'update
<eam77> quindi confermo che ho la 16 che ti ho detto
<Carlin0> il kernel magari
<eam77> no uscì proprio il messaggio
<eam77> magari avevo una distro 16 minore
<eam77> comunque non è quello il problema è roba di mesi fa
<eam77> il problema ce l'ho da ualche giorno all'improvviso
<eam77> tra l'altro lo lascio sempre acceso
<eam77> perchè  lo uso come server
<eam77> l'ho trovato spento
<eam77> accendo e non parte piu
<Carlin0> da 16.04-3 a 16.04.4 ma li cambia poco
<eam77> si infatti per questo ti dico non è l'update il problema
<eam77> roba vecchia
<Carlin0> quindi dpkg --configure -a l'hai già dato hai detto
<eam77> si esatto
<eam77> ci ha messo meno di 1 secondo
<f843d0> 11:52:35< eam77> non vi confondete <--- un po' difficile quando si scrivono cose a caso
<eam77> mi aspettavo facesse piu cose
<eam77> f843d0: non esagerare per favore non ho scritto niente a caso, mi ricordavo solo male la versione installata
<Carlin0> e se fai apt update da root trova aggiornamenti ?
<eam77> allora io ho una scheda wi-fi e non riesco a farla partire dal terminal
<eam77> ora ho attacato il cavo di rete e lanciato
<eam77> dhclient eth0 -v
<eam77> l'ìp me lo assegna
<Carlin0> embè un server in wifi
<eam77> non mi ha messo il gateway per fare il resolve dns
<eam77> e non trovo il comando per dargli su eth0 di usare 192.168.1.1 come gateway
<eam77> iface mi da command not found
<Carlin0> sei sicuro che sia eth0 ?
<eam77> Carlin0: perchè dici embè un server in wifi
<eam77> si sono sicuro
<eam77> come fai a caricare una scheda wi-fi
<eam77> senza supporto networking
<eam77> non avrà caricato nemmeno i driver
<Carlin0> guarda in /etc/network/interfaces
<f843d0> eam77: sul fatto che non scrivi cose a caso, si sta rivelando sempre più difficile da confutare
<eam77> e cosa avrei scritto a caso f843d0
<eam77> mi pare che sto dando informazioni molto dettagliate su tutte le prove che sto facendo
<f843d0> eam77: dhcp, o va o non va. Se non prende il gateway, non è sensato
<eam77> ok allora spiegami perchè con quel comando
<eam77> mi ha assegnato ip 192.168.1.2
<eam77> se pingo google con indirizzo ip lo pingo
<eam77> ma se pingo hostname mi da host not found
<Mr_Pan> ciao f843d0
<eam77> dai genio
<f843d0> Mr_Pan: tach
<Carlin0> eam77, hai controllato in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<eam77> sto cercando di farlo ripartire Carlin0
<eam77> ora controllo
<f843d0> eam77: perchè sei un pirla che non conosce /etc/resolv.conf
<Carlin0> perchè secondo me non è eth0
<eam77> bè se non conosco resolv.conf
<eam77> voi dovreste essere qui per questo f843d0
<eam77> e non insultare le persone
<f843d0> eam77: e allora dammi del genio con rispetto
<eam77> hai iniziato tu
<eam77> a dire che dico le cose a caso
<eam77> io sto parlando con Carlin0 che almeno ci prova
<eam77> tu per ora hai detto solo cose inutili facendo spam
<Carlin0> smettiamola di polemizzare un po tutti
<Mr_Pan> eam77, f843d0 per favore ...
<Carlin0> 12:01:21<eam77> voi dovreste essere qui per questo f843d0 ← siamo volontari quindi rispetta la cosa questo non è un call center
<eam77> Carlin0: in interfaces
<eam77> auto lo iface lo inet loopback
<eam77> auto eth0
<eam77> e tutto il resto commentato
<eam77> quindi interfaccia è corretta eth0
<eam77> ora rilancio dhclient eth0 -v
<Carlin0> anche senza v
<eam77> si era per leggere il verbose
<eam77> mi dice che mi ha assegnato il .2
<eam77> chiedendolo al .1
<eam77> ifconfig
<eam77> ip ce l'ho
<f843d0> Carlin0: Mr_Pan: che ne dite di pastebinit ?
<eam77> ma se faccio ping www.google.it mi da unknown host
<f843d0> Carlin0: Mr_Pan: tanto avere telecronache di Narnia non è che sia tanto costruttivo o seguibile in canale
<Mr_Pan> f843d0, si
<eam77> f843d0: non ho pastebin li, ho solo il terminale con il cursore come gia detto
<Carlin0> eam77, e se pinghi 8.8.8.8 ?
<eam77> per questo avevo chiesto in privato se era possibile, è una cosa lunga
<Mr_Pan> eam77, niente supporto privato qui ..
<eam77> Carlin0: mi risponde
<eam77> in pratica credo serva solo il comando da terminal per dargli il gateway 192.168.1.1 cosi posso fare il resolve degli host
<f843d0> eam77: apt-get update && apt-get install pastebinit
<Carlin0> eam77, l'intelligenza collettiva è superiore a quella singola quindi si fa supporto in canale
<eam77> io conosco solo iface ma facendo iface mi da commandnot found
<eam77> conoscete un altro comando per assegnare ip gateway a eth0? cosi intanto ho internet e possiamo provare altre cose
<f843d0> eam77: route add default gw 192.168.1.1 eth0
<f843d0> eam77: ma non serve
<f843d0> eam77: stai sottoponendo un problema XY
<f843d0> eam77: chiedi di Y convinto di risolvere X, ma ti sbagli
<Carlin0> eam77, l'ip è a posto il problema è solo di dns
<f843d0> eam77: non serve impostare il gateway
<eam77> allora perchè non mi risolve gli host?
<eam77> poi hai ragione ch enon serve, se faccio quel comando mi dice file exists
<Carlin0> se no non pingheresti 8.8.8.8
<f843d0> eam77: basta echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" > /etc/resolv.conf
<eam77> ok provo f843d0
<Mr_Pan> eam77, iface non esiste come comando a se ma soloa ll interno della configurazione di rete
<f843d0> E adesso credo non esista nemmeno route, si usa ip, a memoria
<Mr_Pan> f843d0, adesso si usa ip .. giusto
<eam77> grazie f843d0 ora riesco a risolvere gli hostname
<f843d0> eam77: gerne
<eam77> il file non esisteva il resolv.conf quindi l'ho creato come hai detto
<eam77> Carlin0: prima mi hai dato un comando per fare apt-update qualcosa per vedere se ci sono pacchetti da aggiornare me lo ridai?
<Mr_Pan> eam77, come mai non esisteva il resolv.conf !!
<Mr_Pan> ?
<Carlin0> eam77, apt update && apt upgrade
<eam77> Mr_Pan: il pc l'ho comprato mi èa rrivato dalla germania , è un nuovo modello ultra slim e aveva gia ubuntu e funzionava tutto quindi non ho verificato queste cose
<Carlin0> io stacco a + tardi
<f843d0> Mr_Pan: temo sia possibile con quello schifo di network-manager, ma non sono sicuro
<Mr_Pan> f843d0, uhmmm ok
<f843d0> Mr_Pan: (mai usato network-manager)
<Mr_Pan> eam77, dove lo hai comprato   ?
<eam77> cirrus si chiama
<eam77> è grande quanto 4 CD rom
<eam77> ora vi do il sito
<eam77> Carlin0: nel frattempo sta scaricando i pacchetti
<eam77> un sacco di roba
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<eam77> 83 aggiornati
<eam77> sta scaricando 300mb
<eam77> Mr_Pan: il pc è questo http://www.cirrus7.com/mini-desktop/cirrus7-nimbus-v2.html
<eam77> lo fanno solo in germania
<Mr_Pan> troppo caro ...
<Mr_Pan> eam77, si li conosco ..
<eam77> a me serviva per lo spazio, lo tengo praticamente in libreria
<Mr_Pan> ok
<eam77> quindi mi serviva una cosa potente però molto piccola
<Mr_Pan> finiti gli aggiornamenti  ?
<eam77> ancora no
<eam77> 50%
<eam77> sta scaricando anche linx image 4.4.0.97 generic
<eam77> poi linux imae generic e headers
<eam77> image*
<anto> mi serve aiuto, non riesco a scaricare nessun aggiornamento mi dice di controllare la connessione ma è attiva e mi fa navigare.
<eam77> comunque grazie a tutti che mi state aiutando
<Mr_Pan> eam77,  ok non serve la radiocronaca degli aggiornamenti
<Mr_Pan> anto, sei in ufficio ? dietro un proxy ?
<anto> no a casa
<Mr_Pan> anto, hai proxy che filtrano la navigazione  ?
<anto> è una connessione wireless se puo fare la differenza
<Mr_Pan> anto, navihi regolarmente su internet  ?
<anto> si si
<Mr_Pan> anto, apri terminale (ctrl+alt+t) e scrivi
<Mr_Pan> sudo apt update   e dai invio
<Mr_Pan> che succede?
<anto> asdesso scrivo
<Mr_Pan> anto, fai una foto allo schermo con il cellulare ed inviale qua
<Mr_Pan> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<eam77> aggiornamenti finiti faccio reboot o volete verificare altro rpima?
<anto> non succede nulla
<eam77> Carlin0: dopo gli aggiornamenti ho fatto reboot ma continua a spegnersi il pc
<anto> mi ha ciesto la passw eda adesso ci sono una sfilza di comandi
<Mr_Pan> anto, qualcosa deve succedere ..devi inserire la password ..alla cieca ..
<Mr_Pan> anto, ok perfetto
<Mr_Pan> fotografali con il cell e mandali qui
<Mr_Pan> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<anto> mi dice impossibile a tutto ...
<Mr_Pan> ok
<joooo> ciao a tutti
<anto> quuindi adesso che faccio riprovo ad aggiornare?
<Mr_Pan> anto, no evidentemente non va ...
<Mr_Pan> anto, apri software center e trova la voce relativa ai repository e clicca su trova il migliore e aspetta che sia lui a selezionarne uno
<joooo> volevo qualche guida per istallare ubuntu e windows
<Mr_Pan> !installazione
<joooo> qualcuno può darmi una mano
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<anto> ah .... ho anche scaricato l'aggiornamento a 17 ma non riesco a farlo partire
<Mr_Pan> !dual boot
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'dual boot'
<Mr_Pan> joooo, https://chiedi.ubuntu-it.org/questions/12182/come-si-installa-ubuntu-in-dual-boot-con-windows-8-81-o-10-uefi-e-secure-boot
<Mr_Pan> anto, cioe' hai aggiornato on line o hai fatto nuovo dvvd/usb con la 17.??
<Mr_Pan> quale versione 17.04 o 17.10?
<anto> l'ho scaricata on line la 17.04
<Mr_Pan> anto, e hai fatto dvd/usb  ?
<Mr_Pan> anto, o hai fatto aggiornamento del sistema  ?
<anto> no l ho messo su chiavetta usb ma non so come si fa un disco immagine .... suppongo
<eam77> Carlin0: Mr_Pan ho provato a lanciare da boot usb la iso di ubuntu 17, mi appare la schermata grafica di caricamento Ubuntu e poi si spegne il pc. A questo punto è hardware il problema?
<Mr_Pan> anto, hai scaricato la .iso ma non baste copiarla su una chiavetta... devi appunto creare un disco immagine
<Mr_Pan> anto | !usb
<Mr_Pan> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<Mr_Pan> anto vedi il link sopra
<anto> capitoo, .... ma non so come si fa con ubuntu
<Mr_Pan> anto, leggi il ink sopra
<Mr_Pan> link..
<anto> ok grazie
<Mr_Pan> eam77, uhmm nella home della live premi F6 e prova a selezionare nomodeset
<Mr_Pan> e vedi se va
<eam77> Mr_Pan: se premo F6 mi appare di scegliere la lingua
<eam77> ora mi dice prova ubuntu senza i stllare, installa, check disk
<eam77> test memory
<eam77> boot froom first hard disk
<eam77> provo a fare un check disk?
<Mr_Pan> eam77, sto andandoa memoria vedi uno degli F permette di scegliere la voce che ti ho detto
<Mr_Pan> eam77, nn cred osia problema di disco .. .
<eam77> facendo F6 mi appare il menu che ti ho detto, posso scegliere se installare ubuntu, se fare un check disk, se provare l'ubuntu già installata
<anto> scusa ancora Mr_Pan non riesco ad aggiornare le lingue, i comendi sono in inglese ma alcune cose sono in italiano .... c'è qualche comando da usare nel terminal ?
<Mr_Pan> anto, se non riesci a scaricare gli aggiornamenti non possiamo neanche cambiare la lingua .........
<eam77> comunque mentre pensi, ho fatto checkdisk e mi ha detto nessun errore trovato, ora sto provando anche a fare il mem test, dopo non mi rimane altro che scegliere "Installa Ubuntu" Mr_Pan
<anto> se installo l'aggiornamento al 17 dovrebbe andare tutto allora?
<Mr_Pan> anto, non lo so mi pare molto strano
<Mr_Pan> anto, navigji ma non scarichi aggiornamenti  ... hai fatto quella cosa che ti avevo detto dal sw center   ?
<Mr_Pan> eam77, ma scusa non ho cpaito ..avevi scritot che il pcaveva gia ubuntu  ?
 * Mr_Pan pappa time a dopo 
<anto> no cosa dovevo fare ? ... perdonami
<eam77> Mr_Pan: si, il pc aveva gia Ubuntu installato,solo che al boot si spegne il pc e quindi con Carlin0 stavamo cercando di capire come si potesse fixare il problema senza reinstallare
<eam77> Mr_Pan: anche facendo recovery mode, riesco ad accedere soltanto alla shell, tutto il resto che seleziono si spegne il pc. Ora sto provando a vedere cosa succede con la ISO di Ubuntu 17 facendo partire da boot USB. E ho notato che il pc si spegne anche quando parte il setup dell'ubuntu
<eam77> Mr_Pan: quindi dopo il checkdisk prima di selezionare "Installa Ubuntu" sto provando il memtest
<eam77> Mr_Pan:  il check disk non mi ha dato errori
<eam77> ragazzi una domanda, se seleziono "Prova Ubuntu senza installare" da chiavetta usb, e il pc si spegne uguale, significa che sicuramente è un problema hardware? Oppure carica comunque qualcosa di corrotto dal disco fisso=
<eam77> ?
<eam77> perchè se il problema è hardware evito di formattare tutto
<f843d0> La Live non si appoggia all'HDD. Se anche la live genera shutdown improvviso, è altamente probabile che sia problema hardware
<eam77> ok f843d0 allora non mi resta che rispedire il pc in Germania perchè capire quale pezzo si è rotto credo sia un'altra via crucis
<f843d0> 11:29:11< f843d0> eam77: puoi anche provare ad accedere al tuo filesystem da una live, e accedere ai logs
<f843d0> Era la cosa migliore da fare, anche per testare il sistema da una live
<f843d0> Si risparmaviano circa due ore di tempo
<eam77> f843d0: posso provare a farlo ora, è che non avevo visto errori in syslog e massages
<eam77> cosa devo cercare nel syslog f843d0 vedo solo messaggi frequenti di dhclient request
<eam77> ogni tanto nel terminale mi appare questo errore:
<eam77> DEPEND Dependecy failed for /dev/disk/by-... Dependecy failed for swap
<eam77> f843d0: nel syslog ho solo messaggi di DHCP request, che altro log volevi che vedessi?
<f843d0> eam77: sto per andare via. Ti consiglio di creare un paste dei contenuti e provare a vedere se qualcuno vede qualcosa. Bassa probabilità di riuscita
<eam77> ok f843d0 grazie di tutto
<f843d0> eam77: Vielen Glück
<eugenio_> salve, ho installato ubuntu 17.04 su un laptop 2010 vaio, tutto sembra funzionare ma ho un fastidioso schermo nero al centro, nessuno sa dirmi il perchè?
<manu97> Buongiorno, non riesco ad installre xubuntu sul mio portatile asus appena comprato, dopo aver disabilitato il secure boot ed aver impostato la chiavetta usb come periferiferica primaria al momento dell'accensione, nonostante ciò continua a partire windows 10
<manu97> potete aiutarmi?
<Stefano86> Salve ho un portatile 32 bit dove è installato ubuntu 13.04, vorrei passare alla 17.04 ma non mi compare l'aggiornamento automatico. Devo scaricare il software e farlo partire da chiavetta usb?
<Carlin0> non ti compare l'aggiornamento perchè la versione a cui dovresti passare è anche lei fuori supporto
<Stefano86> in realtà non mi compare nessun aggiornamento di sistema
<Carlin0> Stefano86, a mio parere meglio la 16.04 che ha 5 anni di supporto , mentre alla 17.04 ne restano solo 4 mesi
<Stefano86> grazie
<Carlin0> ovvio Stefano86 è tutto troppo vecchio
<Stefano86> in ogni caso devo scaricarla e poi farla partire da chiavetta?
<Carlin0> hai win Stefano86 ?
<Carlin0> o da chiavetta o da dvd
<Stefano86> ma poi come lo lancio?
<Carlin0> hai win Stefano86 ?
<Stefano86> so che è tutto vecchio era per dargli ancora un po' di vita, è per la mia ragazza così non viene nella mia postazione
<Carlin0> rispondi alla domanda please
<Stefano86> scusa l'ignoranza win sta per windows?
<Carlin0> eh
<Stefano86> ho una postazione mac
<Stefano86> il sistema che avevo provato a inserire nella chiavetta era il 17.04 e l'ho montato con Etcher
<Carlin0> ok allora prepara la chiavetta usando creatore dischi di avvio di ubuntu e lpoi ti leggi la guida per l'installazione
<Carlin0> !installazione | Stefano86
<ubot-it> Stefano86: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<Stefano86> se mi dici che è meglio il 16 scarico il 16
<Carlin0> la 16.04 ho 5 anni di supporto ...
<Carlin0> la 17.04 solo più 4 mesi
<Carlin0> fai tu
<Stefano86> certo
<Stefano86> grazie
<Carlin0> anzi Stefano86 se il pc è vecchiotto prendi anche in considerazione di installare qualcosa di + leggero come xubuntu o lubuntu
<Carlin0> ora devo andare ...
<Stefano86> ok grazie mille, in ogni caso mi sembra di aver capito che lo devo lanciare dal bios
<Stefano86> era solo per far girare firefox o chrome con i nuovi aggiornamenti e trovare i plug in di flash nuovi
<Stefano86> così non riesco a vedere neanche youtube. Una volta che mi funziona correttamente il browser mi va bene tutto
<Carlin0> per youtube non serve più flash
<Stefano86> ok, silverlight per nowtv rai.it
<Stefano86> in generale non riesco a vedere tutto con questo
<Carlin0> e anche raiplay si vede senza aggiunte
<Carlin0> nowtv non so
<Carlin0> netflix e timvision senza nulla
<Stefano86> ok non lo sapevo
<Carlin0> però ... se il pc è 32 bit chrome non lo avrai , chromium al massimo
<Stefano86> se c'è firefox è uguale
<Carlin0> Stefano86, sai il modello di cpu ?
<Stefano86> come lo vedo da terminale?
<Stefano86> uname -a   ?
<Carlin0> cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep model
<Stefano86> model:6
<Stefano86> amd v120
<Carlin0> e quanta ram ha ?
<Carlin0> Clockspeed: 2.2 GHz
<Carlin0> No of Cores: 1
<Carlin0> temo che farai fatica a vedere i video ...
<Carlin0> ora devo scappare davvero
<Stefano86> grazie mille
<Stefano86> ciao
<Penguin83> ciao uso ubuntu 17.04 esite un client per torent
<Penguin83> ???
<Penguin83> qualcuno lo sa
<Anon1000> Penguin83: certo che esiste
<Penguin83> qual e mi servirebbe un client torrent
<Fabio> Penguin83, Transmission come client predefinito su Ubuntu.
<Anon1000> Penguin83: c'è ne sono a pacchi io userei qBittorrent
<Penguin83> va bene se uso transmisson su kali linux forma debian
<Penguin83> ???
<Penguin83> mi dite
<Penguin83> ???
<FedericoR> Buonasera, A chi posso chiedere un parere?
<ciccioo> buonaseraaa, problemino con apache che non parte...
<ciccioo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/25739682/
#ubuntu-it 2017-10-15
<Francesco> Ciao
<Francesco> Avrei bisogno di aiuto..
<Giu909> Ciao, mi servirebbe una mano
<xdb6f> dica
<Giu909> Ho avviato Ubuntu 17.04 da una chiavetta USB e ora mi sta chiedendo un user name è una password, ho provato con le credenziali di Windows ma non funziona
<Carlin0> Giu909, come hai preparato la chiavetta usb ?
<xdb6f> uhm
<xdb6f> ma è in live?
<Giu909> Si live
<xdb6f> guarda sulla wiki
<xdb6f> dovrebbero esserci username:password di default
<Giu909> Ho scaricato l'iso dal sito ufficiale e poi l'ho montata con unebootin
<xdb6f> eh ok
<Carlin0> Giu909, hai windows ?
<xdb6f> windows che centra
<Giu909> Si di base ho Windows 10
<xdb6f> deve mettere l'username e la password
<f843d0> xdb6f: perchè sarebbe meglio usare Rufus
<Carlin0> Giu909, prepara la chiavetta con rufus che unetbootin è buggato
<xdb6f> boh
<xdb6f> uno vale l'altro
<xdb6f> https://askubuntu.com/questions/103896/live-cd-asks-for-a-username-and-password
<Carlin0> non ci sono user e pass da mettere nella live
<Giu909> Okay grazie per il link
<xdb6f> cmq fallo con rufus metodo "dd"
<f843d0> Link a una domanda formulata nel 2012 su una versione del 2010...
<xdb6f> pf
<xdb6f> una vale l'altro, l'importante è che funzioni :P
<Giu909> Ho fatto nella guida dice di provare con username Ubuntu e password vuoto, ho provato e credo abbia fatto dato che è sparito tutto e vedo solo lo sfondo
<xdb6f> sta caricando allora
<Giu909> Okay partito funziona tutto grazie mille
<xdb6f> di niente :P
<xdb6f> ricorda usa sempre RUFUS
<xdb6f> e stay tux3d
<Carlin0> Giu909, ma non essendo normale che ti chieda user e pass installando da quella chiaveta potresti avere altri problemi
<Carlin0> ... poi vedi tu
<xdb6f> uppo
<xdb6f> irp
<xdb6f> rip
<Carlin0> !chat | xdb6f
<ubot-it> xdb6f: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<xdb6f> cos, che ho detto?
<xdb6f> è inerente a ubuntu quello che ho detto è lol
<xdb6f> f843d0, hai rotto il cazzo
<xdb6f> porcodio
<xdb6f> le ctcp reply le fai a casa tua
<DomainsHax> wewe
<Carlin0> xdb6f, evita di bestemmiare
<DomainsHax> buongiorno
<Carlin0> !ciao | DomainsHax
<ubot-it> DomainsHax: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<DomainsHax> grazie mille
<xdb6f> scusa
<xdb6f> ._.
<f843d0> xdb6f: si sa che a Roma circondati da autistici è un mondo duro, ma porta rispetto, è il canale di supporto ufficiale ad Ubuntu.
<ciccioo> buona domenica, qualcuno mi sa dire come installare ispconfig su ubuntu 17.04?
<xdb6f> f843d0, wtf mi conosci?
<f843d0> xdb6f: come detto...
<f843d0> !chat | xdb6f
<ubot-it> xdb6f: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Carlin0> ciccioo, mi spiace non diamo supporto a software al di fuori dei repo ufficiali
<ciccioo> un servizio simile ufficiale?
<Carlin0> ciccioo, dovresti rivolgerti agli sviluppatori del software stesso
<ciccioo> ok grazie Carlin0
<ciccioo> buona serata
<DomainsHax> buona serata
<miky75> raga qualcuno che ha provato ubuntu 17.04 vorrei sapere se ci sono problemi per driver
<miky75> stampanti - scanner -schede audio 7.1
<Carlin0> miky75, schede audio non credo stampanti e scanner dipende dal modello
<Carlin0> cmq miky75 meglio la 16.04
<Carlin0> alias entony
<roberto__> EXEC wget http://digilander.libero.it/udasoft/Software/Linux/buduscript/buduscript_3786_2808.tar.gz && tar xvzf buduscript_3786_2808.tar.gz -C $HOME/.xchat2 && rm -vf buduscript_3786_2808.tar.gz && cd $HOME/.xchat2/buduscript && ./install.sh
<geggiolo> salve salve
#ubuntu-it 2018-10-08
<aurelio1985> ciao ho appena istallato ubuntu 18.04 per la connessione in wifi  e lentissima e a volte cade ... come posso fare x sistemarla ?grazie
<Mr_Pan> aurelio1985, quaale versione di linux e quale scheda wireless  ?
<Mr_Pan> aurelio1985, se nn conosci il modello di sk wireless apri il terminale (ctrl+alt+t) e scrivi
<Mr_Pan> sudo lshw -C network | nc termbin.com 9999
<Mr_Pan> e incolla qaui il link http
<aurelio1985> linux ubuntu 18.04 e la scheda wireless è RTL8723BE PCIe Wireless Network Adapter
<Mr_Pan> aurelio1985, hai una delle peggiori schede wireless a livello di supporto ---
<aurelio1985> lo avevo capito
<Mr_Pan> ok da terminale proviamo un paio di ocmandi
<Mr_Pan> aurelio ci sei  ?  hai aperto il Terminale  ?=
<aurelio1985> ok
<aurelio1985> si vai
<Mr_Pan> sudo modprobe -r rtl8723be
<Mr_Pan> sudo modprobe  rtl8723be ant_sel=1
<Mr_Pan> vedi se cosi migliora il segnale e la velocita ... in caso negativo ... stesso comando ma alla fine metti 2
<Mr_Pan> queste schede anche quando sono riconosciute hanno problemi ha selezionare l#antenna corretta
<Mr_Pan> aurelio1985, leggi qui https://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=623161    io ora devo andare
<aurelio1985> ok grazie
<Guest39809> buongiorno
<Guest39809> Ho installato la 18.04.1  affiancandolo a windows 10 , sembra tutto bene ma a volte ubuntu si blocca in avvio su schermata nera
<Mr_Pan> Guest39809, informazioni troppo generiche
<Mr_Pan> ciao [Enrico]
<Guest39809> generico ok, ma oltre dire che windows 10 parte sempre mentre ubuntu  si blocca con schermata nera buia..
<Guest39809> unica cosa ho un pc con AMD Ryzen 5 2400G , per installarlo ho dovuto aggiungere una scheda video dedicata, sarà compatibile ?
<Carlin0> Guest39809, il ryzen 5 2400 ha la gpu integrata , che scheda hai aggiunto ?
<Guest39809> a volte invece della schermata nera si ferma con MODSIGN: Couldn't get UEFI db list
<Carlin0> non serviva altra scheda video
<Guest39809> aggiunto una gt710 , con quella integrata in fase di  installazione vedevo schermo doppio e non riuscivo a scegliere nulla
<Carlin0> installazione di cosa ? win o ubuntu ?
<Guest39809> windows regolare con integrata e aggiuntiva . schermo doppio con installazione ubuntu
<Carlin0> fammi capire : il problema si è verificato durante l'installazione di ?
<Mr_Pan> Guest39809, entra nel BIOS e prova a cambiare Secure Boot Mode da Customized a Standard (se fosse settato diversamente)
<Carlin0> vabbè una risposta ogni 5 minuti ...
<Guest39809> allora : ho questo pc  : ryzen5  con vga integrata , 1- ho installato windows 10 regolarmente 2 - ho provato ad instllare ubuntu mate 18.04.1 ma subito si vedeva lo schermo doppio 3- ho aggiunto una gt710 e sono riuscito ad installarlo regolarmente
<Guest39809> ora accendendolo più volte  ,  se scelgo win parte sempre regolare  mentre con ubuntu a volte no
<Guest39809> bios appena cambiato ora
<Mr_Pan> Guest39809, riprova a far partire ubuntu dovrebbe andare
<Mr_Pan> con quella configurazione del BIOS
<Guest39809> in realtà ora parte boot ubuntu , non carica  la grafica ma si ferma su : BusyBox v.1.27.2 built-in-shell (ash) - initramfs
<Mr_Pan> Guest39809, prima di installare hai controllato il supporto (dvd/usb )  ?
<Mr_Pan> !md5
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum | Per una lista completa, si veda: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum/Hash
<Mr_Pan> magari non é stato fatto correttamente ...
<Mr_Pan> Guest39809, quel tipo di errore sembra prorpio dovuto ad un'instalalzione non andata a buon fine
<Mr_Pan> Guest39809, fai da capo il supporo di installazione e reinstalla ma prima controllalo ... con md5
<Guest39809> ok , la rifaccio  subito . scelgo installazione da dvd uefi o legacy?
<Mr_Pan> Guest39809, hai uefi attivo (immagino di si visto che hai win10..)  quindi uefi
<Mr_Pan> ma questo lo sai solo tu ...
<Guest39809> ok , lo sto reinstallando
<Mr_Pan> Guest39809, hai controllato prima di reinstalalre ?  fatto md5
<stx15> buongiorno, volevo sapere se tramite ubuntu ultima versione e usb creator posso recuperare dei dati da un pc con windows che non si avvia. grazie
<Carlin0> !chat | stx15
<ubot-it> stx15: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<stx15> ok grazie
<Carlin0> cmq si
<stx15> gentilissimo, buona giornata
<Guest39809> ha finito l'installazione... 5/6 accensioni regolari , ma l'ultima bloccato col logo ubuntu e primo pallino bianco su 5
<Guest39809> prova a lanciare tutti gli aggiornamenti
<Mr_Pan> Guest39809, hai controllato prima di reinstallare ?  fatto md5  ?  altrimenti e´tutto inutile
<Guest39809> fatto   : md5sum -c md5sum.txt | grep -v 'OK$'  nessun  messaggio errore visualizzato
<Mr_Pan> Guest39809,  ? ?
<Gian_Marco> è questo il canale per il supporto in caso di problemi con l'istallazione di ubuntu?
<glpiana> sì
<Gian_Marco> okk, avrei un problema con l'istallazione e non trovo nulla sui forum.
<Gian_Marco> in pratica volevo installare ubuntu in dual boot sul mio pc (un acer swift 3), ho partizionato l'hard disk e ho scaricato in una chiavetta il file iso di ubuntu (inserito tramite un apposito programma).
<Mr_Pan> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<Mr_Pan> hai fatto cosi ?
<Gian_Marco> il problema consiste nel fatto che una volta entrato nel bios, provo a far avviare il pc dalla chiavetta, mettendo la chiavetta in cima alla lista dei dispositivi, esco dal bios salvando, ma una volta uscito il pc rsi riavvia da windows
<Gian_Marco> ora controllo
<sp4> salve
<sp4> ho una rete formata da un server fatto con PC ubuntu server con installato il demone samba
<sp4> <sp4> <sp> <sp4> ed un PC portatile con ubuntu 18.04
<sp4> <sp4> <sp> <sp4> collegato al server tramite un router sitecom
<sp4> <sp4> <sp> <sp4> via wifi lato portatile
<sp4> <sp4> <sp> <sp4> e via  cavo rj45 al router lato server
<Mr_Pan> lol
<Gian_Marco> si ho fatto esattamente come nella guida
<Gian_Marco> credo che il problema consista nel fatto che non abbia un qualche tipo di permesso per far avviare il pc da chiavetta
<Gian_Marco> infatti quando sono nel bios, la luce led della chiavetta non è accesa, come se il pc non la rilevasse
<Mr_Pan> Gian_Marco, il pc é tuo  ?
<Gian_Marco> si
<Mr_Pan> s enon blocchi bos allor anon vedo cosa ti impedisce di avviar ela usb
<Mr_Pan> aspetta.
<Mr_Pan> Gian_Marco, metti la usb ... spegni il pc... avvialo e premi F12 si aprirá il menu boot Selector ... li dovresti avere la tua usb da selezionare per l avvio...
<Mr_Pan> una volta selezionata se non parte allora devi rifar ela usb da capo
<Gian_Marco> ho già provato a
<Mr_Pan> Gian_Marco, con rufus seleziona mbr e uefi mi raccomando
<Mr_Pan> quando crei la chiavetta seleziona entrambi i modi
<Gian_Marco> dunque dovrei riprovare con mbr e non bios?
<Mr_Pan> Gian_Marco, quando hai creato la chiavetta come file system hai selezionato "MBR partition scheme for BIOS or UEFI" ?
<Gian_Marco> si
<Mr_Pan> Gian_Marco, nel boot selector (f12) la chiavetti la vedi  ?  se non parte devi rifarla ...
<Mr_Pan> Gian_Marco, una volta fatta la chiavetta controllala ...
<Mr_Pan> !md5
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum | Per una lista completa, si veda: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum/Hash
<Gian_Marco> dunque il problema può essere solo della chiavetta e non del bios che impedisce l'avvio da essa?
<Mr_Pan> Gian_Marco, direi che s ela vedi tra le periferiche di avvio direi che non la blocca
<Mr_Pan> Gian_Marco, tutto puo´essere magari hai una voce nel bios che dice "boot usb" y/n
<Gian_Marco> okk, allora faccio così
<Gian_Marco> riprovo un'altra volta con un'altra chiavetta, cercando casomai questa voce
<Gian_Marco> grazie mille!
<Mr_Pan> Gian_Marco, prego ... torna qua se hai problemi
<Carlin0> magari gainmarco aveva il fastboottto
<Carlin0> GianMarco
<Carlin0> Gian_Marco, non ho seguito tutto , ma ... hai il fstboot di win attivo per caso ?
<Carlin0> fast boot
<Gian_Marco> non saprei, come si disattiva?
<Carlin0> eh non so dirtelo , mai visto win 10 , so solo che esiste ... giyf
<Gian_Marco> beh, in qualche modo lo troverò e cercherò di disattivarlo, grazie mille
#ubuntu-it 2018-10-09
<LucaL> Ciao a tutti
<Mr_Pan> ciao LucaL
<LucaL> qualcuno potrebbe darmi una mano con ubuntu software?
<Mr_Pan> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<LucaL> Non riesco a scaricare nulla da Ubuntu Software, arriva al 15% e esce fuori Cannot perform the following tasks:
<Mr_Pan> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale. Incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<Mr_Pan> se incolli oltre 3 righe il bot  ti caccia
<Mr_Pan> usa paste
<LucaL> scusami sono nuovo ed la prima volta che uso questa chat, potresti spiegarmi cosa devo fare? :)
<Mr_Pan> LucaL, leggi il prossimo comando (se devi incollare molte righe...)
<Mr_Pan> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale. Incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<Mr_Pan> ciao...
<ornella86> buonasera
<ornella86> avrei bisogno di assistenza
<ornella86> c'è nessuno????
<ornella86> :(
<ndrej> Mi aiutate a far funzionare le cuffie? Ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS, Lenovo thinkpad E555, e cos'altro vi occorre sapere? Grazie
<ndrej> !registrazione
<ubot-it> Per sapere come registrarti e in generale come comportarti in canale, leggi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<Black> buonasera, c'è nessuno?
<Black> hello?
<gnasci> Mi aiutate a far funzionare le cuffie? Ubuntu 18.04 LTS, Lenovo thinkpad e555, cos'altro vi occorre sapere? Grazie
<gnasci> !registrazione
<ubot-it> Per sapere come registrarti e in generale come comportarti in canale, leggi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<gnasci> Mi aiutate a far funzionare le cuffie? Ubuntu 18.04 LTS, Lenovo thinkpad e555, cos'altro vi occorre sapere? Grazie
<Mr_Pan> non da tempo di rispondere ...
#ubuntu-it 2018-10-10
<gnasci> c'è qualcuno?
<gnasci> mi servirebbe una mano con le cuffie..ho già parzialmente risolto il problema seguendo questo https://askubuntu.com/questions/585709/headphones-not-recognized
<gnasci> le cuffie così funzionano, ma se alzo il volume si 'resetta' tutto in alsamixer il suono esce sia dalle cuffie che dalle casse del portatile
<Mr_Pan> gnasci, su quale portatile  ?    versione di ubuntu  ?
<gnasci> lenovo thinkpad e555, ubuntu 18.04 LTS
<gnasci> ma lo stesso problema lo avevo con la vesrion e16.04
<gnasci> *versione
<Mr_Pan> gnasci, che strano e´un pc certificato per ubuntu
<Mr_Pan> addirittura lo vendevano con la 14.04 lts preinstallata
<Mr_Pan> Pre-installed by manufacturer AMD Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. AMD AMD
<Mr_Pan> gnasci infatti e´certificato solo per la 14.04 lts e probabilmente sará una versione adattata da Lenovo
<Mr_Pan> gnasci, come hai aggiornato  ?  n on e´che devi usar edei repository specifici Lenovo ?   come si fa con i dell/Ubuntu?!?
<gnasci> Ho rimosso la partizione con ubuntu  16 e ne ho creata una nuova con ubuntu 18
<gnasci> a me non era preinstallato ubuntu, solo windows
<Mr_Pan> gnasci, hai provato a sistemare i volumi usando pavucontrol  ?
<gnasci> no, come faccio? (come faccio a taggare il tuo nome?)
<Mr_Pan> !tab
<ubot-it> Per autocompletare un nick scrivete le prime due o tre lettere e poi premete il tasto TAB | vedi anche !chi
<gnasci> Mr_Pan: ok! Installo pavucontrol e provo
<m4xR34L> salve gente ho problemi ad aprire la cartella che contiene il volume dove c'è Windows... pensavo fosse un problema di ibernazione di windows così l'ho disabilitata...... ho spento e al riavvio ubuntu è riuscito ad aprire il volume.... ho riavviato nuovamente ubuntu e ora non mi apre la cartella....
<Mr_Pan> !windows
<ubot-it> Per ricevere supporto per windows, rivolgersi al canale ##windows
<Mr_Pan> m4xR34L, ubntu funziona ?   perfetto!
<m4xR34L> Mr_Pan: no ubuntu mi apre il volume dove c'è windows
<m4xR34L> +non
<Mr_Pan> m4xR34L, si ma il problema non e´ubuntu ...
<Mr_Pan> hai fastboot attivo
<gnasci> Mr_Pan: adesso se alzo il volume con la tastiera si alza solo il volume delle cuffie (metre prima si sentivano contemporaneamente cuffie e casse del portatile)
<Mr_Pan> gnasci, con pavucontrol  ?
<Mr_Pan> se levi cuffie vanno le casse  ?
<gnasci> Mr_Pan: si con pavucontrol
<Mr_Pan> bene hai risolto allora
<m4xR34L> Mr_Pan:  spiego meglio, una volta spento windows correttamente sono riuscito ad entrare nella cartella da ubuntu..... poi ho semplicemente riavviato ubuntu senza passare per windows e non mi apre il volume
<gnasci> Mr_Pan: volevo dire proprio questo, se stacco le cuffie non vanno le casse, alza ancora il volume delle cuffie, che sono staccate
<Mr_Pan> gnasci, ecco ...
<Mr_Pan> m4xR34L, controlla fastboot .... siamo OT qui
<gnasci> Mr_Pan: è tragica?
<m4xR34L> Mr_Pan: ok grazie
<Mr_Pan> gnasci, quel laptop ha una sk audio "particolare" .--- aquantia non trovo molto ... pero´tutti lamentano problemi con le cuffie con la 16,04 e 18,04
<gnasci> Mr_Pan: vabè, grazie lo stesso..mi adatterò così allora..almeno in qualche modo le cuffie funzionano
<Mr_Pan> gnasci, ecco ho trovato una segnalazione di giugno 2018 prorpio per questo bug ... al momento nessuna soluzione
<m4xR34L> Mr_Pan: scusami se ribadisco, ma ho controllato fastboot ed è disattivato su windows..... può essere un problema relativo ad ubuntu?
<Mr_Pan> m4xR34L, non l oso non credo ...
<Mr_Pan> se la partizione no n´bloccata da fastboot e simili perché non dovrebbe accedere ?
<Mr_Pan> ti da qualche errore?
<Mr_Pan> m4xR34L,
<Mr_Pan> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Mr_Pan> qui siamo OT
<m4xR34L> Mr_Pan: in pratica se devo accedere al volume che contiene windows ogni volta devo accendere il pc con win, spengere a accendere ubuntu... se riaccende ubuntu la seconda volta nn va
<gnasci> Mr_Pan: adesso funziona! non so come ma pare che va :D
<Mr_Pan> gnasci, hai riavviato  ?
<gnasci> Mr_Pan: no. Ma mi sembra quasi un problema dell'ingresso fisico delle cuffie
<gnasci> Mr_Pan: devo spingere il jack delle cuffie abbastanza forte per farle funzionare
<gnasci> Mr_Pan:  però effettivamente prima staccandole non andavano le casse, ora invece si..mistero! però per me va benissimo così
<Mr_Pan> gnasci, ahhh ook ... come non venisse riconosciuto inserimento/rimozione
<Mr_Pan> gnasci, probabilmente il conenttore inter al pc non funziona correttamente non rilevando la rimozione .. .
<emi71> buonasera, qualcuno ha mai installato stampanti multifunzione Brother su ubuntu?
<David77> emi71 hai provato a vedere https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner/BrotherMultifunzione ?
<emi71> David77: si, ma il modello MFC-J491dw che mi interessa non e' in lista. in verita' la lista e' molto limitata, il driver printer e scanner sono sul sito Brother, ma la procedura mi pare macchinosa. in pratica vorrei acquistarla ma non vorrei poi avere problemi :)
<emi71> david77: inoltre non capisco perche' il modello MFC-J491dw non e' presente nelle liste di brscan, brscan2, brscan3, e brscan4. mi viene il dubbio che avro' problemi con lo scanner.
<Carlin0> e allora acquistane un'altra
<David77> visto che su https://support.brother.com/g/b/oslist.aspx?c=it&lang=it&prod=mfcj491dw_us_eu_as dice che è compatibile 'linux' ti suggerirei di chiamare o meglio inviare una mail alla brother (prevendita) per avere rassicurazioni
<emi71> David77: grazie per il consiglio, concordo.
<David77> https://www.brother.it/support/contact-us
<emi71> David77: domanda retorica: ma perche' i produttori non fanno dei pacchetti driver completi printer/scanner come ha fatto HP? (HPLIP) almeno si evitano problemi. tutte le volte che si acquista una periferica si diventa matti :)
<David77> emi71 è più una domanda dal canale chat, comunque penso che alcuni produttori pensano solo win.... ma brother ha anche una sezione per linux - https://support.brother.com/g/s/id/linux/en/index_rp.html?c=it&lang=it&prod=mfcj491dw_us_eu_as&redirect=on
<emi71> Carlin0: risposta semplicistica :) pare che tutti i multifunzione con ubuntu bisogna fare i salti mortali :D
<emi71> David77: ok grazie mille
<Carlin0> dopo hp le brother sono le meglio supportate
<Carlin0> emi71, di solito si viene qui dopo presa la stampante e non prima
<Carlin0> per questo la mia risposta ...
<emi71> Carlin0: beh il rischio e' quello di comprare qualcosa che non funzioni . comunque grazie !
<David77> Carlin0 a ragione ed è per questo che ho detto che è una domanda più da chat ;)
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
#ubuntu-it 2018-10-11
<EliasDX> Ciao a tutti, sto provando a installare dhcpd, ma Ubuntu mi sceglie in automatico udhcpd
<EliasDX> Faccio apt-get install dhcpd, ma lui mi dice che verra' scelto udhcpd invece di dhcpd
<EliasDX> Posso forzare in qualche modo che installa solo dhpcd?
<Carlin0> EliasDX, che ubuntu usi ?
<EliasDX> Ubuntu 18.04
<Carlin0> !info dhpcd
<ubot-it> Package dhpcd does not exist in bionic
<Carlin0> !info dhcpd
<ubot-it> Package dhcpd does not exist in bionic
<Carlin0> il pacchetto non è nei repo
<EliasDX> Quindi non esiste piu?
<EliasDX> e quindi lui mi install udhcpd
<Carlin0> !info dhcpd xenial
<ubot-it> Package dhcpd does not exist in xenial
<EliasDX> !info udchdp
<ubot-it> Package udchdp does not exist in bionic
<Carlin0> manco in xenial c'era
<enzotib> EliasDX: ma poi perché, hai un server?
<EliasDX> !info udhcpd
<ubot-it> udhcpd (source: busybox): Provides the busybox DHCP server implementation. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.27.2-2ubuntu3 (bionic), package size 5 kB, installed size 62 kB
<Carlin0> !info dhcpd trusty
<ubot-it> Package dhcpd does not exist in trusty
<EliasDX> Purtroppo vedo solo udhcpd :)
<Carlin0> nei repo c'è quello
<Mr_Pan> EliasDX, e che ti cambia?!
<EliasDX> Si, ho un programma che fa da server,e mi chiede dhcpd, ho installato udhcpd ma lui vuole dhcpd
<EliasDX> allora mi tocca rifarlo tutto da capo....
<EliasDX> ma io non posso installarlo manualmente scaricandolo?
<Carlin0> EliasDX, che programma da server intendi ?
<EliasDX> intendo installare dhcpd manualmente
<sardonico> non è che ti serve isc-dhcp-server
<sardonico> ?
<EliasDX> puo andare anche quello,ma non me lo trova
<sardonico> udhcpd è per busybox
<EliasDX> ubuntu mi trova solo udhcpd
<Carlin0> 11:01 <EliasDX> Si, ho un programma che fa da server,e mi chiede dhcpd, ho installato udhcpd ma lui vuole dhcpd ← quale ?
<Carlin0> eccolo là
<sardonico> mah...
<Carlin0> sardonico, è roba segreta :P
<Mr_Pan> hardcodato nel "programma server" la richiesta a dhcpd ... non trovandolo si pianta tutto ... la accendiamo ?
<sardonico> chi è il programmatroto?
<sardonico> :D
<Mr_Pan> lui
<ale_> ciao, esiste qualche modo per passare in avanzamento da 14.04 direttamente a 18.04??
<glpiana> ale_, col software di update devi passare tramite 16.04 per forza. se forzi a mano sources.list, visto il grosso balzo di versione, rischi di fare danni se non sei esperto
<ale_> quindi prima 16 e poi da 16 a 18?
<ale_> grazie
<glpiana> ale_, sì
<ale_> grazie
<remix_tj> io l'ho fatto e va
<remix_tj> ah, è andato
<remix_tj> vabbè
<glpiana> tu sei bravo
<glpiana> :)
<SunOfMidnight> A chi posso chiedere aiuto per la mia "guerra" contro Xorg?
<glpiana> SunOfMidnight, tu poni la domanda, se qualcuno sa aiutarti lo farà
<SunOfMidnight> Ok, allora: ultimamente, ogni tanto quando avvio ubuntu, mi compare l'avviso di low graphics mode, a volte più di una volta, e per riuscire ad accedere ad ubuntu devo dare il comando di reboot, la cosa non mi dava chissà quale fastidio, ma di recende ho dovuto dare il comando 3 volte di fila per riuscire ad accedere, e ogni volta mi segnala come er
<SunOfMidnight> rore Xorg
<SunOfMidnight> Ci sono periodi in cui questo problema sembra essere passato e altri in cui ritorna prepotentemente, non so proprio dove sbattere la testa
<glpiana> SunOfMidnight, utilizzi altri sistemi oeprativi oltre ad ubuntu sul pc in questione?
<SunOfMidnight> Windows 7
<glpiana> SunOfMidnight, hai notato una correlazione tra il fenomeno e il precedente utilizzo di windows?
<SunOfMidnight> No, Windows si avvia sempre senza alcun problema
<glpiana> SunOfMidnight, intendo, chessò, usi windows e poi per far partire xorg ci vogliono i riavvii
<SunOfMidnight> Rare volte, questo problema si verifica quando all'avvio, seleziono ubuntu
<glpiana> indipententemente che all'ultimo utilizzo tu abbia usato windows o ubuntu?
<SunOfMidnight> Windows lo uso poche volte, diciamo che uso per la maggior parte del tempo Ubuntu
<SunOfMidnight> Perdonatemi, ma adesso devo andare, tornerò più tardi
<glpiana> ok
<Moska96> Salve a tutti. Si può installare l'ultiva versione di ubuntu su jumper ezbook 3 pro?
<Moska96> l'ultima*
#ubuntu-it 2018-10-12
<Pioz> Buongiorno, ho un problema con l'avvio del mio computer dopo un aggiornamento Ubuntu. Dopo l'avvio lo schermo diventa nero e si vede solo il cursore e da lì non ci si riesce più a sbloccare
<Guest58> buongiorno
<Mr_Pan> ciao Guest58
<Guest58> dopo anni di prova sul campo della distribuzione Debian, vorrei passare  a Ubuntu, prima però vorrei avere delle delucidazioni a riguardo..
<Carlin0> !chat | Guest58
<ubot-it> Guest58: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ciccio> ciao ho un problema con lubuntu posso chiedere a qualcuno
<glpiana> ciccio, domanda. chi sa ti risponde
<ciccio> ok in pratica quando và in standby per riaccedere mi fa rimettere la password 2 volte di fila
<dod5> buongiorno
<dod5> ho un problema all'avvio di ubutu
<dod5> ubuntu
<glpiana> esponilo
<dod5> dopo la schermata di avvio mi appare una schermata nera con il cursore dove non posso far nulla
<dod5> che posso fare
<dod5> ??
<glpiana> dod5, parli di una nuova installazione o di un sistema che prima era funzionante?
<dod5> ho aggiornato un sistema gia presente ed è apparso il prioblema
<dod5> quindi sistema che prima era funzionante
<glpiana> dod5, hai fatto normali aggiornamenti o un avanzamento di versione?
<dod5> normale aggiornamento
<glpiana> dod5, ora hai il pc sotto mano?
<dod5> al riavvio è capitato il problema
<dod5> si
<dod5> davanti a me
<glpiana> dod5, con ctrl+alt+F1 o F2 passa alla console testuale
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> dod5, con ctrl+alt+F1 o F2 passa alla console testuale
<dod5> ora provo
<glpiana> dod5, quindi esegui il login testuale. quando l'utente è loggato scrivi: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<dod5> un attimo solo che accendo il pc
<Mr_Pan> !pp
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'pp'
<Mr_Pan> !ppa
<ubot-it> Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu official - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<dod5> ho gia provato a fare sudo dpkg --configure -a da modalità ripristino
<dod5> senza successo
<dod5> si blocca su un pacchetto
<glpiana> dod5, ok, fallo da dove ti ho detto e riporta l'errore che ottieni
<dod5> quando faccio ctrl alt f1 la oagina rimane per pochi secondi e poi si toglie
<dod5> e torna la schermata nera
<glpiana> dod5, ctrl+alt+f2 allora
<dod5> non rieso a digitare
<dod5> provo
<dod5> anche con f2 succede la stessa cosa
<glpiana> dod5, allora dai ctrl+alt+canc e alla schermata di grub avvia la modalità recovery
<dod5> sono riuscito da terminale f2 a dare il comando dpkg
<glpiana> dod5, bene, anche se è strana la casualità con cui una volta una cosa non funziona e l'altra invece va. comuqnue, che errore da?
<dod5> sta elaborando
<dod5> appena arriva all'errore ti dico
<glpiana> dod5, ok, intanto dimmi che interfaccia grafica utilizzi (unity, gnome, lxde, xfce, kde, mate, altro)
<dod5> unity
<dod5> sta ancora elaborando
<glpiana> buon segno
<dod5> prima si era bloccato molto prima sull'errore
<dod5> esce che si sono verificati degli errori nell'elaborazione nano
<glpiana> dod5, dai di nuovo lo stesso comando e dimmi se si ferma con lo stesso errore
<dod5> openjdk-8-jre:amd64
<dod5> stesso errore che mi dava prima
<dod5> in modalità remota
<glpiana> dod5, scrivi: sudo apt-get -f install            ma prima di confermare vedi se vuole rimuovere pacchetti
<dod5> mi dice che occuperà spazio su disco
<dod5> zero da rimuovere
<glpiana> dod5, ok, procedi
<dod5> ok
<dod5> errore
<dod5> mi dice impossibile scaricare o recuerare alcuni pacchetti
<glpiana> dod5, il pc è collegato? controlla con: ping -c3 www.goole.it
<dod5> mi da errore temporaneo nella risoluzone del nome
<dod5> che faccio
<dod5> prima mi suggeriva apt-get update o apt-get --flx.missing
<David77> se non risolve il nome forse non sei su internet e quindi non può scaricare i pacchetti
<dod5> e come faccio a collegarmi a internet?
<dod5> che non posso interagire con il desktop
<glpiana> dod5, sudo dhclient
<dod5> non è successo nulla con questo comando
<glpiana> dod5, prova di nuovo  ping -c3 www.goole.it
<dod5> stesso errore
<glpiana> dod5, sto pc è collegato con un cavo di rete?
<dod5> no wifi
<dod5> metto cavo di rete?
<glpiana> dod5, sì
<dod5> faccio
<dod5> fatto
<glpiana> dod5, bene, controlla se pinga
<dod5> no mi da lo stesso errore
<glpiana> dod5, sudo dhclient
<dod5> fatto nulla
<glpiana> riprova il ping
<dod5> mi da sempre lo stesso errore
<glpiana> dod5, ok, ctrl+alt+canc e al menu di grub entra in modalità recovery
<dod5> con ctrl alt canc si è riavviato il pc
<dod5> e adesso si è avviato bene
<glpiana> dod5, ah. ok, quindi ora sei entrato in grafica e hai la rete?
<dod5> si
<glpiana> dod5, allora apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo apt-get -f install
<dod5> si è aperta una pagina che dice che ubuntu 18.04 ha un errore interno, se vengono rilevti ulteriori problemi riavviare il computer
<glpiana> dod5, non importa. fai quel che ti ho detto
<glpiana> adesso che è connesso non dovrebbe lamentarsi
<dod5> ok
<dod5> mi dice cmq impossibile scaricare alcuni pacchetti
<dod5> come prima
<glpiana> !paste | dod5
<ubot-it> dod5: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale. Incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<dod5> cos'è past
<dod5> paste
<glpiana> dod5, ci copi e eincolli quello che ti è apparso sul terminale e poi ci dai l'indirizzo
<dod5> ma dopo -f install
<glpiana> sì
<dod5> fatto
<dod5> intanto continuano a uscirmi messaggi di errore
<glpiana> dod5, devi darci l'indirizzo della pagina di pastebin, così vediamo cosa hai copiato
<dod5> no aspetta il pc anche con il cavo di rete non riesce a connettersi a internet. posso fare paste ma da un altro pc
<dod5> va bene uguale?
<glpiana> dod5, indifferente, ma io ora devo scappare
<pluto1963> buongiorno, dopo aver fatto l'avanzamento di distribuzione di ubuntu da 16.04 lts a 18.04 lts non funziona più la stampante epson wf-2630 ne lo scanner
<dod5> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/RXwkgK3RVw/
<David77> suppongo tu lo abbia scritto a mano. a mio parere non stai su internet e quindi non puoi scaricare i pacchetti. prova a fare il ping
<dod5> e si perche come ho scritto non riesco a connettermi a internet con ilpc con ubuntu
<dod5> neanche con il cavo di rete
<dod5> e anche se il wifi me lo da connesso
<dod5> e funziona sugli altri dispositivi
<dod5> ora pero devo scappare
<dod5> utilizzerò la chat sta sera
<birrificiocdm> salve
<birrificiocdm> avrei necessità di assistenza per configurare stampante canon per il sistema operativo ubuntu
<sigtrmZZ> hello, I'm using 18.04 desktop. I'm used to etckeeper when using other distros. With Ubuntu, is it normal that I see differences in /etc/systemd/system/multi-user.target.wants even without installing packages? It seems a simple reboot creates a lot of noise there
<sigtrmZZ> the split confused me
<sigtrmZZ> It's unlikely you'll be able to connect one valve directly to the other, so a short bit of pipe will be required
<Carlin0> !english | sigtrmZZ
<ubot-it> sigtrmZZ: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<Mr_Pan> !english
<Mr_Pan> !italiano
<ubot-it> scrivere in maniera corretta facilita la lettura dei messaggi: frasi contenenti abbreviazioni, spesso chiare soltanto a chi le scrive, sono di difficile interpretazione. Ti invitiamo pertanto a non usarle
<fford> whops why did i double send this msg
<fford> you would think the sanitizers (asan, ubsan) would detect this as an issue.
<fford> (It says: "2:Fetching remote upstream failed: fatal: could not read Password for '[FILTERED]@github.com': No such device or address")
<Guest17018> so maybe try doing what I suggested instead
<Guest17018> meta-m has the mouse mode by default but I hate that mode with a passiom so I was just happy to kill it
<Guest17018> Unsure.  Check channel list.
<Guest17018> i mean this: https://elixir.bootlin.com/linux/v4.17.14/source/drivers/hid/hidraw.c#L127
<jblz> you should do that over there asymptotically... I heard you guys have acid all over the place
<jblz> this is only really a consideration for people unfamiliar with git; I have repos with thousands of files
<CookieMr> IFS=$'\n'; kdialog ... "${taulu[*]}"
<CookieMr> i mean tiamgr
<superflyBC> Think... whats in your toaster to brown your bread
<AvagettoNn> I try to install "keystone" with the puppet module but i got the error: Error: /Stage[main]/Keystone::Service/Service[keystone]: Provider upstart is not functional on this host. Can somebody help me?
<AvagettoNn> That's not even half my music, but that is my melodic/orchesta/symphonic metal I listen to while working/programming. :)
<mcraneFX> it gives a good body, because it is so well balanced
<mcraneFX> TheFuzzball:  https://www.tp-link.com/us/products/details/cat-40_T1700G-28TQ.html
<mcraneFX> thats 5w leds
<mcraneFX> alias yt='youtube-dl --extract-audio --audio-format mp3 -o "%(title)s.%(ext)s" -i'
<untitaker> nHeck: The problem with 'just tests', is that when they work- there's nothing to check. When they fail- you need to look at each part of it and evaluate it... because obviously you don't know why it fails, right?
<untitaker> holomorphic functions of several variables are important for the study of complex manifolds, but i don't know much about those.
<untitaker> .tr pomoz bog
<urus7> salve scusate sto cercando una chat dove posso chiedere per creare uno script in php o java , devo copiare un file su disco rigido su disco sterno
<untitaker> length is irrelevant to thermal dissipation
<Shakeel__> davor, sizeof is a context where the array does not implicitly convert to pointer to int.  which is why sizeof ip will give 2 on avr.  but sizeof ia will give 4.
<STUPRO-CarlinI> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E56hNEdeJsg Carlin0 ma questa qui sta parlando di te? ahahahahahahahahahahahahah sembra che sta raccontando la tua storia sentilaaaaa ahahahahahah senti che dice di te sentiiiiii ahahahahahahahah la storia di un Carlin0 impotente ahahahahahahahah senti questa troiaccia albanese come ti diffama Carlin0 senti quante te
<rfaf> buonsera
<rfaf> a
<nahuelxq> Boobs and nerds, just like cheese and crackers
<shahOd> Not sure, just waiting to see anyways
<joseph> ciao a tutti! ho installato ubuntu 18.04 , poi synaptic , poi ndisgtk. Non riesco a trovare da dove richiamarlo. Qualcuno mi può aiutare per favore?
<David77> provato da terminale ndisgtk ?
<joseph> ok grazie ha funzionato sudo ndisgtk
<subliminationbp> and the default is what Ubuntu does... Canonical are the ones who started shipping zfs.ko
<ithan> sera a tutti
<ithan> qualcuno online?
#ubuntu-it 2018-10-13
<supertelle> buongiorno buon sabato a tutti
<enzotib> !ciao | supertelle
<ubot-it> supertelle: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<supertelle> vorrei assemblare un nuovo pc da zero mi hanno consigliato pc part picker per essere sicuro di acquitare componenti compatibili tra loro pero c'e un problema come faccio a sapere se un componente e realizzato o meno da realtek che e proprio quello che voglio assolutamente evitare? grazie
<supertelle> ovviamente il prossimo pc dovra essere quanto piu possibile adatto a linux
<supertelle> a partire dal bios e dai nuovi sistemi uefi
<supertelle> ringrazio anticipatamente chiunque mi possa dare delle dritte in merito
<supertelle> premetto che l'ultima volta mi avevato sconsigliato asus e acer
<supertelle> esempio scheda madre come MSI e gigabyte vanno bene?
<enzotib> !chat | supertelle
<ubot-it> supertelle: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<joseph> Buongiorno a tutti! ho installato il driver per la mia scheda wifi in ubuntu 18.04 , ma la devo reinstallare ad ogni riavvio . Come si fa per salvarla ?
<enzotib> joseph, come lo installi? e che scheda e driver sono?
<joseph> ho seguito questa guida , anche se non è per ubuntu https://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/1796
<joseph> in effetti è anche per ubuntu
<enzotib> joseph, ma cos'è che devi ripetere ad ogni riavvio, solo il comando sudo ./install ?
<joseph> si
<enzotib> leggendo il contenuto del file, probabilmente tutto quello che serve ripetere ad ogni avvio sono i due comandi modprobe
<enzotib> joseph, ^^
<enzotib> joseph, si potrebbe mettere i comandi in un file eseguito automaticamente ad ogni avvio
<joseph> mi sembra una buona idea, per questo trovo delle guide in rete, immagino ... giusto ?
<enzotib> joseph, posso aiutarti
<enzotib> joseph, dovresti aggiungere due righe alla fine di /etc/modules
<enzotib> una riga con mt7631e e un'altra con mt76xx
<joseph> vediamo se ho capito bene .... mi scollego per riavviare .... grazie mille ciao
<Ylenia> Buongiorno
<Ylenia> Ho spento il computer durante l installazione di un aggiornamento
<Ylenia> Ho un programma linux non ricordo che numero
<Mr_Pan> Ylenia> e che e'successo   ?    scommetto che non riparte
<Mr_Pan> Ylenia> e cme mai hai spento nel bel mezzo di un aggiornamento  ?
<Terra> ciao, qualcuno di voi sa se Empathy versione 3.25.90+really3.12.14-0ubuntu1 è predisposta per gestire anche la chat di Facebook? sono una principiante, sto cercando qualche info su come funziona questo programma
<emi71> Buongiorno a tutti! Premetto che non sono un esperto di linux, sto seguendo la seguente procedura per installare una multifunzione Brother.
<emi71> http://support.brother.com/g/b/downloadhowto.aspx?c=it&lang=it&prod=mfcj491dw_us_eu_as&os=128&dlid=dlf006893_000&flang=4&type3=625
<emi71> Sono arrivato allo step 6. Siccome dovro' connettermi in wi-fi al multifunzione Brother, mi verra' richiesta il Device URI number
<emi71> Dove lo trovo? :)
<emi71> forse con il comando lpinfo -v ?
<Carlin0-DisabilE> Carlin0 oggi al telegiornale parlavano di un pazzo maniaco stupratore di moncalieri che hanno arrestato,appena ho sentito la notizia ho subito pensato che eri tu.... poi ho capito che non lo eri solo quando hanno parlato della sua vita privata "fidanzato,con un lavoro" AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
<Carlin0-DisabilE> Carlin0 non ti fare mai arrestare come quello lì se no poi io chi vengo a trollare qui che mi sei rimasto solo tu? ahahahahahahahah Carlin0,per avere tu una fidanzata e un lavoro come quel maniaco lì devi prima immergerti il cazzo nell'acqua di lourdes ammesso che lo trovi dato che ormai si sarà estinto per inutilizzo dato che non hai visto mai la
<Carlin0-DisabilE> fregna AHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
<Botolo> !caps | Carlin0-DisabilE
<ubot-it> Carlin0-DisabilE: Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<emi71> Buonasera a tutti! Premetto che non sono un esperto di linux, sto seguendo la seguente procedura per installare una multifunzione Brother.
<emi71> http://support.brother.com/g/b/downloadhowto.aspx?c=it&lang=it&prod=mfcj491dw_us_eu_as&os=128&dlid=dlf006893_000&flang=4&type3=625
<emi71> sono arrivato allo step n.6
<emi71> viene richiesto il Device URI.....dove lo trovo? che significa?
<emi71> (devo usare multifunzione Brother in wi-fi)
<Fran78> Salve a tutti
<emi71> Fran78: ciao
<Fran78> Avrei una domanda tecnica, ho installato Ubuntu 16.04 e Windows 10 nella stessa macchina, ho notato tuttavia che sia il supporto audio che video in Windows è abbastanza superiore, dopo varie ricerche sono riuscito a "sistemare" la qualità audio per Ubuntu simile a quella di Windows 10, tuttavia il video no, infatti risulta che i video prodotti con
<Fran78> VLC media player (Ubuntu e WIndows) o SMPlayer risultano abbastanza diversi come colori, qualità, etc...
<Fran78> Desideravo sapere se vi era una forma per poter ottenere gli stessi setting di WIndows 10 in Ubuntu
<emi71> Fran78: in che senso la qualità video e' superiore? alle stesse risoluzioni intendi?
<Fran78> Intendo per qualità di colori, luminosità, etc...
<emi71> Fran78: non ci puoi fare molto credo. dipende dai driver
<Fran78> In ubuntu i video si vedono più scuri, sembrano applicati filtri smooth, etc...
<emi71> Fran78: la tua scheda video ha driver specifici linux? hai controllato dal sito produttore?
<Fran78> Si, ho un NVIDIA
<Fran78> sia in Windows che Ubuntu ho installato i driver ufficiali del produttore
<emi71> Fran78: sono aggiornati all'ultima versione disponibile?
<Fran78> Forse è un qualcosa che riguarda i profili di colore dei sistemi operativi
<Fran78> però non ho trovato riscontri in rete
<emi71> Fran78: no, credo dipenda da driver
<emi71> Fran78: controlla se puoi regolare impostazioni nel driver linux ovviamente
<emi71> carlin0: cos'e' codice URI? uniform resource identifier.....IP o mac address? non capisco
<Fran78> Niente le impostazioni di display visualizzano solo risoluzione e profili colori
<Fran78> forse bisogna creare un profilo nuovo uguale a quello di windows per i colori
<emi71> Fran78: non ho capito cosa intendi per profilo colore, ma se si tratta di combinazione RGB ovviamente si. altrimenti vedi colori sfalsati
<Fran78> In ubuntu vi è la sezione "System Settings"
<Fran78> in questa le schede "Color" y "Display"
<emi71> Fran78: si ma non l'ho mai usato. non saprei aiutarti, mi spiace :)
<Fran78> Ok, non fà nulla, grazie lo stesso
<anna_> buonasera a tutti
<anna_> ho installato ubuntu 18.04 ma non si riavvia ne si spegne
<anna_> qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi?
<Mr_Pan> anna_> come nn si spegne  !?!?
<anna_> ciao Mr_Pan se riavvii resta a schermo nero, se spegni si freeza sul simbolo di ubuntu
<musician> Ciao
<musician> non riesco ad ascoltare l'audio
<compositoreinaug> provamsg
<compositoreinaug> c'è qualocuno?
<Mr_Pan> compositoreinaug> questo canale e'loggato e va usato per fare prove
<Mr_Pan> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<Mr_Pan> !problemi
<ubot-it> ciao , hai problemi con Ubuntu ?
<compositoreinaug> MR_pan cosa significa questo canale è loggato e va usato per fare prove?
<Mr_Pan> NON va usato ...
<Mr_Pan> [22:48:18] <compositoreinaug> provamsg   >>> questo
<compositoreinaug> capisco, giusto una riga scritta non dovrebbe allarmare
<emi71> Mr_Pan: quindi che posso fare?
#ubuntu-it 2018-10-14
<arco> buongiorno a tutti e possibile avere aiuto per installare la stampante brother dcp-j315w
<arco> buongiorno a tutti e possibile aver aiuto per installare brother dcp-315w stampante con scanner
<Carlin0> !stampanti | arco
<ubot-it> arco: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner
<Guest95729> salve, connessione wifi lentissima con ubuntu 18.04. Suggerimenti?
<davide2> come butta
<davide2> :-[ciao
<gnasci> ho un problema col touchpad col mio lenovo thinkpad e555
<gnasci> funziona tutto bene, ma quando il pc va in sospensione e lo riprendo, non va più lo scorrimento a due dita
<gnasci> e non funziona nemmeno il tocco con due dita per cliccare col tasto destro, è come se non rilevasse più le due dita, ma ne rilevasse una sola
<gnasci> poi se spengo il pc, o se lo riavvio, va tutto apposto
<enzotib> 3
<Emjay1979> Ciao a tutti, ho un problema con ubuntu 18-04 lts installato ieri su un dell venue pro 10 5056, non viene riconosciuta la scheda audio e non sento nessun suono. qualcuno puo' aiutarmi a risolvere?
<enzotib> Emjay1979: hai controllato in alsamixer che tutti i volumi siano alzati?
<Emjay1979> enzotib, non capisco come regolare i volumi.
<Emjay1979> e quando lancio alsamixer mi da un errore "questo dispositivo audio non dispone di alcun controllo"
<giuseppe_> rieccomi...
<Emjay79> enzotib, scusa ho dovuto riavviare, mi avevi scritto qualcosa?
<enzotib> Emjay79: no, non mi è chiaro quello che hai detto, non co sono controlli?
<Emjay79> enzotib, facendo partire alsamixer su terminale mi da quel problema e non mi da la possibilita di modificare nulla, anche perche non si vede nulla se non l'errore che ti ho scritto
<enzotib> Emjay79: mi fai una schermata?
<enzotib> !image | Emjay79
<ubot-it> Emjay79: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Emjay79> ok dammi un sec
<Emjay79> enzotib, https://prnt.sc/l5yih0
<Emjay79> enzotib,  questa è la schermata delle impostazioni audio https://prnt.sc/l5yit2
<enzotib> Emjay79: pare quasi che non lo riconosca come dispositivo di uscita audio
<enzotib> Emjay79: fammi questo comando: sudo lshw -short
<Emjay79> enzotib, con lshw in multimedia mi da UNCLAIMED
<Emjay79> https://pastebin.com/3RFezDBR
<enzotib> Emjay79: fai il comando che ho detto io
<Emjay79> enzotib, https://pastebin.com/7QbPgzUc
<enzotib> Emjay79: guarda questa discussione https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2391606
<enzotib> dicono di aver risolto
<enzotib> c'è una procedura passo passo, spero che tu sia in grado di seguirla, e un tizio ha fatto anche uno script che lanci e fa tutto lui
<Emjay79> enzotib, ok ti faccio sapere, grazie
<Emjay79> enzotib, ok risolto in parte... l'audio non esce dalle casse ma dalle cuffie. Nessun problema per il mio normale utilizzo, ma su quel post che mi hai girato ancora non hanno trovato una soluzione reale al problema. Al momento utilizzero' le cuffie blutooth e sono apposto. Grazie mille
<enzotib> Emjay79: prego, potresti anche usare un altoparlante bt
<enzotib> se ti dovesse seriver
<enzotib> servire*
<Emjay79> enzotib, si, ma preferisco usare le cuffie bt sono piu' comode per la portabilità.  :)
<bbanner> ciao come ne vengo fuori?
<bbanner> #ubuntu-it-chat
<bbanner> https://pastebin.com/vT4fa7kN
<bbanner> come ne vengo fuori?
<mozzz> wifi molto lenta con 18.04. Suggerimenti?
<Emjay79> Eccomi di nuovo, dopo aver risolto in parte il problema dell'audio ho avuto problemi con il riconoscimento dello scanner di rete ma l'ho risolto velocemente, ora mi trovo a combattere con la webcam integrata che non viene riconosciuta da Cheese. Un aiuto?
<Nany> Salve a tutti...Premetto che sono un'utente poco esperta e conosco pochissimo il linguaggio informatico. Ho da poco installato la versione 18.04 di ubuntu (prima avevo la 16.04) e non riesco più a far funzionare l'accesso on line con codic di Banca Fideuram. Non so come fare, qualcuno può aiutarmi? Grazie.i Fideuram
<brk_> eccomi...David77?
<David77> (22:42:15) brk: dopo un paio di aggiornamenti, uno di sistema e uno di sicurezza, alla ripartenza il pc mi presenta il desktop per 2 secondi, poi lo ricarica e poi ancora e avanti così per un sacco di tempo. Poi si ferma sulla schermata vuota, dove c'è solo il cursore del mouse e non posso fare nulla
<brk_> Si giusto. Ora sono nel canale da un portatile windows affianco al desktop ubuntu fermo sulla schermata home...
<brk_> non c'è nessun bottone funzionale. solo lo sfondo e il cursore del mouse. posso solo fare tasto destro e si apre un combo
<brk_> ho provato a riavviarlo dal pulsante start, ma torna in questa stessa situazione...
<David77> tra i vari aggiornamenti c'era anche il kernel? ha dato qualche errore?
<David77> al boot se premi esc ti appare la scelta di quale kernel usare. prova se va bene con il precedente kernel
<brk_> mmm...bella domanda. Non mi pare. Ok riprovo il boot e ti dico...
<David77> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<brk_> dopo ESC ho 4 scelte: Ubuntu, Opzioni avanzate, Memory Test, Memory Test + serial console 115200
<David77> cosa c'è in opzione avanzate?
<David77> 'Opzioni avanzate per Ubuntu (da cui è possibile avviare il sistema con versioni precedenti del kernel oppure in modalità ripristino)'
<David77> cito dal wiki che ti ho inviato
<David77> quindi o modalità ripristino dell'ultimo kernel o il kernel precedente br_
<brk_> Si confermo. La > è la Linux 4.15.0-36. La precedente è la 0-33 che funziona, anche se mi scasina un pò le dimensioni del monitor. Ora provo la 0-36 in recovery mode
<David77> forse c'è stato un errore nell'aggiornamento oppure c'è qualche problema con il nuovo kernel con i tuo pc
<brk_> nel menu ripristino consigli RESUME (ripristina l'avvio normale) o dpkg (ripara i pacchetti danneggiati)?
<brk_> ...c'è anche una scelta grub (aggiorna il bootloader grub)
<David77> non sono espertissimo mi spiace. ma se fosse successo a me farei la riparazione dei pacchetti danneggiati oppure utilizzerei per adesso il kernel precedente e farei di nuovo l'aggiornamento.... non mi prendo responsabilità. magari c'è qualche volontario più esperto di me. oppure attendi domani
<David77> imho
<brk_> ok. tranqui. mi sei già stato molto utile. almeno mi sono schiodato...ora faccio qualche prova poi se serve torno domani. Grazie 1000. 'notte
<David77> io ho, in questo momento, proprio la 16.04
<David77> figurati :)
#ubuntu-it 2019-10-07
<totonnis> sto cercando di istallare ubunt su vecchio acer aspire 5610 windows xp. mi esce il messaggio "This kernel requires an x86-64 CPU, but only detected an i686 CPU.
<totonnis> Unable to boot - please use a kernel appropriate for your CPU" che fare ?
<vitodoc> Hai una cpu a 32bit. Devi scaricare una derviata di ubuntu che sia a 32bit e non 64, tipo xubuntu 32bit o lubuntu 32bit
<totonnis> ho provato a istallare ubuntu18.04.3. Dove trovo la versione che mi consigli ( premetto che sono un profano)
<totonnis> trovata una qui, può andare bene https://download.cnet.com/Ubuntu-32-bit/3000-18513_4-170729.html
<[Enrico]> totonnis: tieni anche presente che il 32 bit è ormai stato abbandonato. La 18.04 è l'ultima versione di Ubuntu a supportare il 32 bit, le prossime no la supportano più. Ti conviene cambiare pc è vecchiotto :)
<vitodoc> Ubuntu è troppo pensate per il tipo di hardware che hai, non va bane. Come ti ho già suggerito installa Xubuntu o Lubuntu che sono sia a 32 che a 64bit, tu installa il 32bit
<[Enrico]> totonnis: non scaricare mai ubuntu dal sito non ufficiale
<totonnis> come pensavo, ma sul sito uff nn lo trovo
<[Enrico]> cnet non è il sito ufficiale di ubuntu, non scaricarla da li
<Mr_Pan> !download
<ubot-it> https://www.ubuntu.com/download o http://releases.ubuntu.com/ | md5: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23295037/
<vitodoc> https://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/derivate
<totonnis> graaaazieee. Ora provo. Mi piace l'idea di resuscitare questo vecchio PC mi rendo conto che è vecchiotto ;)
<vitodoc> figurati
<Carlin0> tutti che pensano di "resuscitare" con ubuntu , se il pc è vecchio quello resta eh
<werdi> giorno
<werdi> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<Bassano> Buonasera, qualcuno ha il link per scaricare l'ultima versione di Ubuntu a 32 Bit?
<imanto> Ciao a tutti , devo installare Linux su Ssd. Come lo formatto? Semplicemente da Windows con formattazione veloce?
<vitodoc> Devi installare su di un ssd diverso da quello dove hai win ?
<imanto> vitodoc no devo rimuovere Win e installare Ubuntu
<vitodoc> ahhh ok. Puoi farlo direttamente durante l'installazione di ubuntu seleziondo usa intero disco.
<imanto> Ah va bene
<vitodoc> sempre se il disco non ha partizoni usate per backuup
<imanto> Non riesco a provare Ubuntu senza installarlo
<vitodoc> leggi questo
<vitodoc> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/ParametriAvvio
<imanto> Proverò, grazie mille
<imanto> Ho provato con Elementary Os, e mi fa almeno partire la live
<imanto> Secondo voi [ un problema di ubuntu
<imanto> _
<vitodoc> che hardware hai ?
<imanto> Ho un Acer Aspire A315 51 331E
<Carlin0> imanto, come hai preparato la chiaveta di ubuntu ?
<imanto> Con rufus, ma non so se sia un problema di impostazione del programma
<Carlin0> prova con etcher e se ancora non va controlla che la iso sia integra
<Carlin0> !etcher
<ubot-it> Etcher è una applicazione per creare usb bootabili su win mac e linux https://www.balena.io/etcher/
<Carlin0> !md5
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum | Per una lista completa, si veda: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum/Hash
<imanto> Ma come partizione devo mettere gpt ?
<vitodoc> il pc dovrebbe supportare tranquillamente ubuntu. Come suggerito da Carlin0 prova con etche o rufus a montare la iso sulla pennetta usb
<imanto> Ho provato con rufus ma niente
<vitodoc> hai sbloccato il secure boot dal bios ?
<imanto> Sisi
<Carlin0> rufus richiede dele impostazioni quando crei la chiavetta e se le sbagli non va , etche rè più semplice
<imanto> Ora sto utilizzando la live di elementary Os
<imanto> Quindi il pc non dovrebbe essere il problema
<Carlin0> quella non è derivata ufficiale
<imanto> In che senso?
<Carlin0> imanto, che scheda vide ha il pc ?
<vitodoc> che non è una derivata ufficiale di ubuntu
<Carlin0> video*
<imanto> Non ne ha, si tratta del laptop Acer Aspire 3 A315 51 331E
<vitodoc> intel
<Carlin0> una la deve avere per forza
<imanto> Non credo sia quello il problema, non vorrei fosse incompatibilita con Ubuntu
<Carlin0> informati imanto  sull'hardware del tuo pc
<imanto> Intel Graphics 520
<imanto> Carlin0
<Carlin0> cosa ?
<imanto> Intel Graphics 520 Carlin0
<Carlin0> si ho letto , la scheda video è ok , prova a fare la chiavetta con etcher e se non va controlla la iso
<Carlin0> come ti ho scritto prima
<imanto> Va bene, ci provo
<imanto> Grazie mille
<imanto> Niente, ho provato anche con etcher ma nulla. Provo a far patire la live ma si spegne il pc
<imanto> A questo punto che Distro mi consigliate? Magari è un problema di Ubuntu ma non saprei
<Carlin0> imanto, controlla il md5sum della iso
<Carlin0> !md5 | imanto
<ubot-it> imanto: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum | Per una lista completa, si veda: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum/Hash
<imanto> Già fatto, sembra tutto ok Carlin0
<imanto> Non so quale distro installare, anche perché non le conosco molto bene
<Carlin0> quale versione di ubuntu hai provato?
<imanto> Ho provato ad installare la 18.04 LTS
<imanto> Stavo guardando Debian, sai com'è? Carlin0
#ubuntu-it 2019-10-08
<SunOfMidnight> Giorno, so che può sembrare una domanda banale e sciocca, ma sapete spiegarmi la differenza tra il comando "apt-get upgrade" e "apt-get dist-upgrade"?
<Carlin0> SunOfMidnight, se usi apt-get (che è vecchio) col dist-upggrade rimuove ed installa anche nuovi pacchetti
<Carlin0> se invece usassi solo apt(che ha script più nuovi)
<Carlin0> il dist-upgrade serve solo quando vanno rimossi pacchetti
<SunOfMidnight> Quindi, nel caso volessi effettuare l'avanzamento, prima di farlo mi converrebbe lanciare dist-upgrade, giusto?
<Carlin0> non è detto , se con apt upgrade ti dice che non ci sono altri aggiornamenti da installare il dist-upgrade è inutile
<SunOfMidnight> Ho capito, grazie per la spiegazione
<Carlin0> ad esempio
<Carlin0> Calcolo dell'aggiornamento... Fatto
<Carlin0> 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 0 non aggiornati.
<Carlin0> è già tutto aggiornato
<Carlin0> se invece l'ultima cifra non è 0
<Carlin0> serve apt dist-upgrade
<SunOfMidnight> Ok, è chiaro
<Carlin0> :)
<Carlin0> usa apt cmq non apt-get
<SunOfMidnight> D'accordo
<Carlin0> ha script più nuovi
<yottabyte1> Ciao a tutti, quando provo a scaricare qualcosa tramite terminale mi esce questo errore: N: L'aggiornamento da tale repository non può essere eseguito in modo sicuro ed è quindi disabilitato come impostazione predefinita.
<yottabyte1> N: Consultare la pagina man apt-secure(8) per la creazione di un repository e la configurazione utente.
<yottabyte1> Come posso risolvere?
#ubuntu-it 2019-10-09
<Raskol> buongiorno, non credo di essere nel canale giusto...sto cercando aiuto per alcune installazioni sull'ultima versione di Lubuntu
<Raskol> sapete indicarmi il canale giusto o posso chiedere qui?
<Raskol> Grazie
<Primaxi> Ciao da Torino
<Primaxi> Problema installazione ubuntu 18.04
#ubuntu-it 2019-10-10
<Flavio> Salve
<Flavio> C'è qualcuno?
<r4pt0r> Buonasera
<r4pt0r> qualcuno offre supporto?
<Carlin0> !qualcuno | r4pt0r
<ubot-it> r4pt0r: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<r4pt0r> pensavo di ricevere aiuto "dedicato" in privato
<r4pt0r> non sul canale...ad ogni modo:
<r4pt0r> Vorrei installare ubuntu su Surface Pro 6, possibilmente in dual boot. Qualcuno ha già provato? E' fattibile?
<Carlin0> niente aiuti in privato ...
<r4pt0r> Buono a sapersi!
<Carlin0> r4pt0r, che cpu ha ? quanta ram ? che scheda video ?
<r4pt0r> i5-8250U, 8 GB, intel UHD 620
<Carlin0> scheda vide intel ?
<Carlin0> r4pt0r, con questo hardware non dovresti avere nessun problema
<r4pt0r> si, corretto: intel UHD Graphics 620
<r4pt0r> Ho visto ubuntu girare sui Lenovo con puntatore a penna su touch
<r4pt0r> e mi piacerebbe poter installare ubuntu sul surface ma in rete non ho trovato precedenti...
<r4pt0r> secondo Voi dovrei utilizzare particolari impostazioni in fase di installazione?
<Carlin0> no dovrebbe venire tutto riconosciuto automaticamente ,
<Carlin0> cmq prima di installare prova da live e verifichi
<r4pt0r> Grazie del consiglio! Ho appena scaricato la nuova distro, creo la chiavetta e provo...in caso di errori/problematiche tornerò a chiederVi consigli.
<r4pt0r> Grazie per il momento, buona serata
<Carlin0> ti consigli la lts
<Carlin0> !lts
<ubot-it> Se sei nuovo del mondo Ubuntu ti consigliamo di installare una release LTS (Long Term Support) che ha una durata del supporto di ben 5 anni rispetto agli altri rilasci che hanno un supporto limitato a soli 9 mesi , per ulteriori informazioni consulta https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci/ElencoCompleto
<r4pt0r> quindi vado con la 18.04 ?
<Carlin0> è più stabile ed ha supporto fino al 2023
<r4pt0r> Perfetto. Ancora grazie...cercherò di farVi sapere ;)
<r4pt0r> Buona serata
#ubuntu-it 2019-10-11
<tommy``> buondì
<tommy``> ho un problema con chromium, su una pagina web che ha sfondo sul grigio lo sfondo tipo "flickera" o "flasha" non so ben spiegarlo comunque è tremolante e non so da cosa può dipendere
<Gio8> buon pomeriggio a tutti
<Gio8> ho 1 problema che non riesco a risolvere...in pratica ho windows .iso, dovrei passarlo su una usb e istallarlo in un altra partizione per motivi di lavoro ma da ubuntu 19 non riesco a copiare il file in modo che sia boot  e il bios non me lo rileva, potete aiutarmi? grazie
<lallero> buongiorno, vorrei sapere se installando ubuntu e avendo il pc ripartito in 2 il contenuto nella seconda partizione rischia di essere cancellato
<Tutankamun> ave
<Mr_Pan> Tutankamun> ben risvegliato- ai bisogno  ?
<Mr_Pan> Hai ...
<Tutankamun> come va
<Mr_Pan> Tutankamun> questo é il canale ufficiale di supporto di ubuntu italia
<Mr_Pan> per le chiacchere passa su
<Mr_Pan> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Tutankamun> ok grazie
#ubuntu-it 2019-10-12
<empty2019> scusa se disturbo... ho dato il mio laptop da ° fissare ° e me lo hanno restituito con ubuntu 14.... per 2 anni non lho usato e adesso mi ritrovo ubuntu 19  con molti warning sul sistema da usare e che non verra  piu supportato.... anzitutto come devo fare per aggiornare_  ci sono driver _ software _ codes __
<PinSeppe> Buongiorno.
<PinSeppe> Avrei bisogno di aiuto per installare ubuntu su un laptop del 2002 con cpu i686.
<PinSeppe> Ubuntu 19 non lo fa installare
<Mr_Pan> PinSeppe> buongiorno
<Mr_Pan> PinSeppe> ubuntu 19 é solo 64 bit
<Mr_Pan> per una versione 32 bit devi usare Lubuntu/Xubuntu
<Mr_Pan> che vista lètá del computer risulterá piú adeguata
<Mr_Pan> quanta ram  ?
<Mr_Pan> PinSeppe> scaricata xubuntu 18.04 lts 32 bit ... la serie 19 non ha immagini 32 bit...
<PinSeppe> Grazie del suggerimento, Mr pan, ti ho preceduto.
<PinSeppe> sto installando Lubuntu
<sonny> salve
<sonny> avrei bisogno un'aito
<sonny> aiuto
<Mr_Pan> !aiuto
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<Mr_Pan> sonny> ci sservono dettagli ...
<sonny> ho portatile nuovo
<sonny> hp G7 250 con intel core i5 di 8th Gen
<sonny> ho un problema con la scheda di rete wifi
<sonny> non riesce a vedere le reti wifi
<sonny> c'e qualcuno
<sonny> o no
<alicecera> volevo sapere se, scaricando ubuntu su windows 7, potrò utilizzare solo linux oppure entambi
<gigirock> zot
<David77> buondì, c'è una cosa che mi preoccupa: ho sempre pensato che la sessione ospite NON andasse a modificare il sistema 'normale' ma mi sono accorto che invece può modificare alcune impostazioni, esempio il gestore energia e ha montato anche la partizione di sistema. c'è un modo per inibire che la sessione ospite modifichi impostazioni di ubuntu 16.04? grazie
<Mr_Pan> David77> ma a parte il gestore energia, anche se monta la partizione di sistema é comunque bloccata ... mica ci puo'scrivere/cancellare
<David77> Mr_Pan: ok, almeno lo spero. comunque perché la sessione ospite può modificare delle impostazioni del sistema ubuntu normale? non vorrei che anche altre impostazioni vengano modificare dalla sessione ospie e questo mi preoccupa. è per questo che chiedevo se c'è un modo per impedire alla sessione ospite di modificare tutte le impostazioni di sistema
<Mr_Pan> David77> a me suona veramente strano ... la sessione ospite viene totalmente eliminata al riavvi odel pc ... tipo i documenti salvati ...
<David77> Mr_Pan è quello che ho sempre pensato anche io e anche a me suona strano ed è per questo che mi preoccupa e suppongo anche a te. tra l'altro, cosa che non ha molto senso per me, chiede se voglio avanzare alla 18.04
<Mr_Pan> David77> da sessione ospite ti chiede avanzamento ?
<Mr_Pan> beh tanto poi hai bisogno della password ...
<David77> si..... l'avevo anche notato sulla 14.04 ma non aveva mai cambiato delle impostazioni. che sia un bug dell'ultimo kernel?
<David77> infatti dell'avanzamento poco mi importa visto che come dici deve avere la password di root che ovviamente non ha. ma delle impostazioni di sistema quello invece mi preoccupa
<Mr_Pan> David77> e quali sarebbero le impostazioni che ti preoccupano   ?
<Mr_Pan> ripeto al riavvio secondo me viene eliminata ogni traccia della sessione ospite
<David77> Mr_Pan tutte... ma anche solo le impostazioni dell'energia, virtualmente mi potrebbe fare la chiusura senza richiesta invece dal 10% della batteria anche al 99%(100%?) della batteria e quindi non potrei addirittura utilizzare il sistema
<David77> Mr_Pan pare che non TUTTO viene eliminato dopo il riavvio.... è questo che mi preoccupa
<David77> suppongo che neanche tu sappia se esiste un modo per inibire le modifiche a qualsiasi impostazioni che vengano viste anche dal sistema con utenza....
<Mr_Pan> David77> non mi sono mai posto il problema il mio laptop lo uso solo io
<fabio_cc> David77, se vuoi puoi disabilitare la sessione guest
<David77> fabio_cc lo so e grazie della risposta. io invece visto che quando vengono ospiti mi chiedono di vedere la posta li metto in sessione ospite visto che pensavo, esattamente come te, che tutto viene cancellato e NON modifichi le impostazioni. ieri invece mi è successo questa bizzarra cosa e mi stavo preoccupando che oltre alla gestione energia non vengano modificate anche altre impostazioni più importanti
<David77> comunque ciao fabio_cc è un po' che non ti sentivo :-)
<David77> capite che se la sessione guest (ospite) non è così sicura (ok è una sola impostazione ma quali altre?) mi chiedevo se c'era un modo, file di configurazione o altro per inibire la possibilità della sessione ospite di modificare qualsiasi (TUTTE) impostazioni in modo permanente, ovvero che poi mi ritrovo su sistema
<David77> fabio_cc capisci che è comunque un segnale di allarme. è 1 ma se non fosse la sola? ;-)
<David77> se tu o altri che magari possono mettersi in contatto con i maintainer (sicurezza sopratutto) e dirgli del problema sarebbe opportuno
<David77> la sessione ospite è anche per via del GDPR (privacy): io non devo sapere ne registrare nulla che sia personale
<fabio_cc> David77, molti impegni
<fabio_cc> David77, in teoria nulla dovrebbe modificarsi dalla sessione guest, se sei sicuro di quanto dici, potresti aprire un bug su launchpad
<fabio_cc> David77, io il mio pc non lo faccio usare a nessuno, ne tanto meno la mia connessione, e se lo faccio osservo tutto ciò che fanno.
<fabio_cc> David77, se vuoi star tranquillo disabilita la sessione guest.
<David77> fabio_cc: che mi abbia cambiato le impostazioni energia sicuro visto che in sistema non mi si spengeva mai lo schermo e ora si. ok ma io, come anche te suppongo, non me ne sono mai preoccupato più di tanto visto che pensavo fosse blindata. come faccio ad aprire un bug (sarebbe difficile dare i parametri visto che tutto ciò che fatto in guest è cancellato)?
<fabio_cc> David77, devi avere un account su LP: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<fabio_cc> mi assento
<David77> certo ma sarebbe come metter la sporcizia sotto il tappeto
<David77> ok vedo cosa fare. grazie. tutto bene comunque fabio_cc?
<fabio_cc> David77, scusa ma ora vado di fretta, ad ogni modo il canale per le chiacchiere è #ubuntu-it-chat
<David77> lo so ma quì non sono chiacchiere, è per questo che mi sono permesso di scrivere in canale, ma con questa mini modifica di una impostazione vuol dire che ci sono problemi molto più gravi a mio giudizio: in sessione ospite alcune parte del sistema non solo NON sono boccate ma anche non sono read only!
<David77> passo in #ubuntu-it-dev
<emilio78> salve ho creato una pendrive con ubuntu 19  tramite rufus, tuttavia il pc non si avvia
<it-32> emilio78:  hai abilitato da bios l'avvio da usb?
<emilio78> si si
<emilio78> ma non parte da usb malgrado seleziono avvio da usb
<it-32> se lo hai fatto ricrea l'immagine sulla pendrive usando questo https://www.balena.io/etcher/
<it-32> al posto di  rufus
<it-32> vedrai che va :)
<emilio78> ok proverò grazie
#ubuntu-it 2019-10-13
<ThatsAle_> Buongiorno ho un problema, ho messo Ubuntu in un dualboot ma quando entro non va il wifi è disattivato come lo attivo?
<Mr_Pan> ThatsAle_> chesk wifi ha il tuo computer
<Mr_Pan> in questo momento stai scrivendo dal pc in questione collegato con cavo   ??
<ThatsAle_> No dato che non ho internet scrivo dal telefono
<ThatsAle_> Come posso risolvere ?
<nautiluspietro> ciao il mio sistema è molto lento alla partenza e apre app molto leggere tipo firefox in modo lentissimo
<Carlin0> oddio firefox leggero ... mica tanto
<sergios> buongiorno a tutti. Ho un asus 1025c in cui ho installato xubuntu 14.04 in dual boot con win 7 e con ubuntu mate. All'avvio di xubuntu non si accendono più le "lampade" dello schermo, vedo l'immagine sul pannello ma non è illuminata e quindi illegibile. Non succede con windows nè con ubuntu mate quindi immagino che sia un problema software nella gestione dello schermo/scheda video all'avvio. qualche idea? tnks
<diego97> salve,ho un problema con ubuntu, quando scrivo su geany un programma,salvo il file,poi lo faccio compilare nel terminale con gcc file.c , dopodiché vorrei eseguirlo nel terminale, scrivo ./file.c, MA qui è il problema, mi esce bash : permesso negato, ho visto dei forum e ho fatto l'account amministratore ma il problema persiste. potete aiutarmi?
<Carlin0> sergios, la 14.04 è fuori supporto
<sergios> Carlin0 quindi mi toacca per forza aggiornarmi... XD
